# The Art of The Auto



## FullDuplex (Sep 27, 2010)

During the time that i have been a member on this site i see that a majority of the growers here are photo period based plant growers. I used to be one my self and still love the photo period ladies but my heart has found a new place. Mind you i haven't grown that many exotic strains or many of the "famed" strains that we see here, but i have grown a few.

I stepped away from the site to look for more information about something new i started growing. There are people here that grow them and i have seen several grows on these strains but there just wasn't enough info on them. I started a thread about AF's when i started with the Purple Jem. I had a good following from the few that grew them here as well as a few others that i have met along the way.

Since then i have been working with someone who has tons of experience with the AF strains as well as the gene pool all together. He has been a great mentor over the last season and i have to say i have learned quite a bit about them as well as how to get the most out of them.

This is to document my true success with AF's. I will mainly use this one thread to document all my AF grows as well as all the breeding i will be doing a long the way. Some say that these are a waste of time but after what i have learned and watched grow then smoked i will beg to differ.


----------



## FullDuplex (Sep 27, 2010)

This was the end to my Purple Jem green pheno



This is the shot that got me into HT 


http://hightimes.com/gallery/ht_admin/6508/7365

Some folks thought i was not the owner due to the comments, but they were not quick enough to see its the same captions for all the pics in the same gallery no matter what pic you look at all the same comments...


----------



## FullDuplex (Sep 27, 2010)

And a few more. Here you will see the strain BudWider as well as BadBetty.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 27, 2010)

How much did you pull off the purple jem per plant? I have been thinking of trying auto's but have been scared away by people saying the seeds aren't autoflowering on their own, or the amount you get from them is shit. How's the potency?


----------



## FullDuplex (Sep 27, 2010)

rocpilefsj said:


> How much did you pull off the purple jem per plant? I have been thinking of trying auto's but have been scared away by people saying the seeds aren't autoflowering on their own, or the amount you get from them is shit. How's the potency?


See and that right there is why there needs to be a Auto sub forum here. What you are typically hearing are things from guys who have never grown autos more than once. they have specific needs as do photo period plants. for instance 12/12 is a huge thing for a photo period plant. It has to be done to promote proper photosynthesis. On the auto root depth is as important as 12/12. Small pots low yeilds. Jsut because its a little plant it still needs room. Unless you perfect a few things.

I got 42gs dry off that first plant. I have pulled the same if not more on the rest. Last harvest was over 3zips

The budwider strain is top notch. high is fantastic and i have yet to complain about any of the others. No one i sample it to complains or even knows its of the auto variety. They all just say "good shit man."


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 27, 2010)

42g ain't bad at all. I have harvested less than that off poorly taken care of photoperiod grows lol. I have heard that about root depth though, it seriously stunts their growth. I have been looking at the lowlife blueberry auto's for some time now, might have to give em a run. Do you start them out in the same pot for the whole grow? What light schedule do you run? 20/4? Thanks for the info in advance.


----------



## FullDuplex (Sep 27, 2010)

rocpilefsj said:


> 42g ain't bad at all. I have harvested less than that off poorly taken care of photoperiod grows lol. I have heard that about root depth though, it seriously stunts their growth. I have been looking at the lowlife blueberry auto's for some time now, might have to give em a run. Do you start them out in the same pot for the whole grow? What light schedule do you run? 20/4? Thanks for the info in advance.


I was impressed with it too. I am used to long season girls but this little sucker changed my perspective on autos. I usually start them in a jiff pellet and then right into the final resting place. If you mess with them past 2 weeks then you WILL stunt their growth. I currently run 18/6 and have been since spring. Once winter rolls in and temps drop ill be going to 20/4 for added heat.

One thing that i can recommend on autos. Make sure that the beans you get are proven 100% auto. Anything from Joint Dr and lowlife is your best bet to make sure you get your hands on full autos. Be careful on what you buy you want to make sure that it was crossed with LR1 or LR2 to ensure the auto gene. These two were built from rudelius which is the variety of cannabis that shows the auto trait.


----------



## MarcusTweed (Oct 13, 2010)

Fantastic....been looking for a thread for autos. got lots of questions need answering!!! 

I must admit too, I'm a big lover of auto flowing strain, mainly because I'm a impatient bugger and like to have a constant supply of different types, all Jared up, like the shelve in a sweet shop.

I have currently got on the go:

Roadrunner #1 at 6 weeks, which is now root bound in a 9 litre pot, This is a big plant up to 2.5 feet or more, sweet citrus smell, very easy to grow
Big Buddha auto at 2 weeks, got pre-flowers, fast and easy to grow, big wide leafs, plant and forget
Onyx at 2 weeks slightly smaller than big Buddha, pre-flowers, compacted dark leafs.
Bubblicious auto at 6 weeks, did not auto, 12/12 first week, sensitive plant, bushy.
Either a Supersonic Crystal storm or g-o-m AK auto, seedling, got mixed up.
Thunder Bloody Mary, seedling

I plant seedling into peat pots, allow to grow until root pushes through then plant directly into final pot, this way they don&#8217;t get disturbed

Could you tell me the recommended pop size? I'm using a round 25''dia 26''deep around 9-10 litres? Also can you confirm deep pots are better for autos?


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 13, 2010)

mossys said:


> Found Ya.....


 good and welcome home

Ill have some new pics tonight of what ive had stashed back, and the cloven trait is back again on the ALF's


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 13, 2010)

MarcusTweed said:


> Fantastic....been looking for a thread for autos. got lots of questions need answering!!!
> 
> I must admit too, I'm a big lover of auto flowing strain, mainly because I'm a impatient bugger and like to have a constant supply of different types, all Jared up, like the shelve in a sweet shop.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you are off to a good start! Speed and safety with them.

Sounds to me that you have a good idea of where to start and a little understanding of the auto. Making sure that you dont disturb the rootball as well as the larger pots are right on the money. The bigger the pot the better she will do. I have yet to test this theory on my own but i have seen it done time and time again. i use smaller pots because of space, my ladies usually dont get to tall but oh do they get FAT. During the last harvest i have a wet weight of 70+ grams on a plant in a 4.5in pot. After time you will be able to dial everything in and get what you want/need from them..

Good luck with everything on the grow and stay tuned for as much info as you can digest.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice girls you have there..i grew short rider last year and they did really good,about 4 and a half oz off 5 plants.and it was pretty good smoke..not to jack your thread but heres a few pics of mine


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 13, 2010)

DSB65 said:


> Nice girls you have there..i grew short rider last year and they did really good,about 4 and a half oz off 5 plants.and it was pretty good smoke..not to jack your thread but heres a few pics of mine


Thank you sir!

Sounds to me that you pulled a nice yield off of them and as long as you are happy with the results thats all that matters. You can post pics in here all you want, its all about learning and sharing as well as spreading the knowledge. This is what i want in this thread, to bring the auto growers together share and explore and provide the correct information about these rather than the crap that i see smeared all over here. Its time to make things right with autos here at RIU.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 13, 2010)

Theirs been a few threads lately about nirvanas new autos not doing right... Even herd the short riders have been fucken up .this kind of stuff turns people off on the autos..just got to go with the breeders you mentioned above and you should be a happy customer...plus rep...


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 13, 2010)

good to have an auto thread i have not tried them out yet but definately thinking about it for a little closet s.o.g. 
how many could i fit under a 1000w? and if they were in say 3 gallon pots.


----------



## AbsoluteChron (Oct 13, 2010)

People can and do screw up literally anything you can think of so that part should not bother you too much. 

How do you guys think the AFs perform on a per kilowatt hour basis versus a standard photo-period? I'm curious about the typical night time functions of the plant (namely root growth and co2 release) and how, if, and when the AF actually performs them. I don't think they really make sense for my situation (6/12 medical limit county), but it's very interesting and might make growing even easier for more people.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 13, 2010)

yo duplex 

good thread man. people really do need to realize autos aren't a joke. i grow them exclusivly now. here are a few pics


joint dr's lr#1 pic 1,2,3
lowlife auto blueberry pics 4,5
delicious seeds la diva. 6,7
pic 8 is of my la diva and blueberry in my case now.

plus rep for starting this thread

peace dude


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 13, 2010)

Ha, found your thread bro!!  
Anywayz, you already know how i feel about autos.....with that said, I agree, we need a auto section here @ RIU!!!
But in the meantime, it will be a def interesting fall/winter as i will use this time to work on my hybrids, (f1, f2 & f3) and show all the NON-BELIEVERS that AUTOS can and do hang with the 12/12 girls...PEROID! when I harvested my first crop.(Ak's WhiteDwarfs, and Lr2) Not 1 person knew those buds have rundells in it...Matter of fact, I kept hearing, man where did you get that bomb shit from! [if they only knew...lol!]... all of it was gone in a week!! 9oz....

Best advice I can give all that wanna give autos a try....besides what my friend FD has mentioned...2 gal min pots, no nutes till beg. of wk 2 min @ 1/4 strength..(but this depends on soil also...I perfer FF Light warr or Promix....DONT USE FFOF TO START SEEDS!!! TOO HOT!!!!But can use after transplanting) use a good root stimulator, like roots exceluator or rizhotonic<both mispelled but ya get it..have good drainage/run-off, ie perlite if growing in soil/coco<which is betta I heard...lots of blue light, (veg) in the beg. of their [email protected] 4-5in from tops (min HO T5's, which I use, but will be upgrading to 400MH on next grow) 20/4 first wk, then 18/6 2nd wk, then 17/7 by 3rd wk<this will encourge more females IMO with good humidity around 50-70%.....Then after transplant use either 20/4 or 18/6...you choice......peace and weed


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 13, 2010)

I see things are starting to roll here and thats a great sign.

Loving the Pics guys glad to see you all starting to come out a join in. 

As promised here are t the few that i am working on now.

I give you ALF#3


Pics 1-4 are what i call the donkey pheno no branching
Pics 5-7 are the bush pheno JEM Dominant 
pics 8 & 9 up close of the donkey pheno

In a bit Ill get the JEM breeding project up 

FD


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 13, 2010)

As i promised my Purple JEM breeding project

Here you will see both male and female plants. I have already isolated the Male to the new PC case i have built. Got 2 42 watt cfl's in there to keep him alive as well as producing pollen. Here is where i will do 2 things. One i will do an open pollination in here. Once the male starts dropping pollen i will move the one female to the PC case with him for 2-3 days to make sure that i get a good pollination on her. Two i will remove her from the pc to finish in the larger room and then harvest the pollen from him. 

I currently have 2 males at the same age so this is a first i usually dont get one but this time i got two. I made my selection on this one due to its growth. It showed sex at exactly 2 weeks (14 days) and is quite vigorous so he will be my doner for this project.

So here are the seedlings 

enjoy

FD


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 13, 2010)

> yo duplex
> 
> good thread man.


Thanks man i just want people to know that this side of cannabis has come a long way from the lowryder. 



> joint dr's lr#1 pic 1,2,3
> lowlife auto blueberry pics 4,5
> delicious seeds la diva. 6,7
> pic 8 is of my la diva and blueberry in my case now.


Job well done here. These ladies look fantastic. I too am only growing autos but i do run photo ladies to get some new genetics in the gene pool. Ill have a new project this winter on a Long season girl i am bringing into auto.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 13, 2010)

> Ha, found your thread bro!!


Glad you are here my friend. Wouldnt be the same with out you. Now that were back in the swing of things we can get this purp hyb project back in order.



> Best advice I can give all that wanna give autos a try....


Was gonna rep you for this info bro but it wont let me says i need to give some to someone else.....

Non the less this was a great addition and good info for the noobs lurking and want to know more about our world. Ill be watching that autobot thread a lot closer now...


----------



## DDS (Oct 13, 2010)

Great thread, I wish I had found it a little earlier. I recently started my first grow ever with easy ryders. I think I've stunted all of them though, dammit. I planted two in an AeroGarden and one in a small pot in soil. The AG ones weren't doing well so I transplanted them into soil as well. I put one in its own 3 gal pot and put the other in the pot with the original one that was in soil. This was exactly one week from when the seeds had a taproot and were put in the AG. 

The original was really taking off around day 10 and the AG ones were doing ok so I had to transplant the original and the weaker AG one. I put them each in their own 3 gal pot and while the smaller AG plant has been doing ok, the original soil one is dying. I think I didn't water her enough after the transplant. I've been watering her more and it seems like she'll make it. The bottom leaves are dead but the new ones seem ok. The other two are doing fine and the smaller AG one is starting to grow more rapidly now (she had stayed small for a while).

Anyway, do you think all three of these plants are doomed? I'm thinking the one that I didn't transplant should be okay, and she's certainly the biggest (by far) and healthiest one. The other healthy one is just growing kind of slowly and has a weird root structure (it went up all the way to the seed basically then turned and came back down), although I'm hoping now that she's in her permanent home she'll chill and grow. Here are some pics from the day after the transplant (two days ago exactly). I'll post current pics later. Thanks for any thoughts/tips/advice.


----------



## DDS (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh and +rep and I think this post should be a sticky.


----------



## DDS (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are some pics from a minute ago. They are two weeks old today. Sorry they're not in the same order as the post above. The first picture here is the last picture above, the middle picture is the first picture above and the last picture is the middle pic. Confusing enough?


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 13, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Glad you are here my friend. Wouldnt be the same with out you. Now that were back in the swing of things we can get this purp hyb project back in order.


Thanks for the nod!  and you are so right about that...let's go hybrids!!!!




FullDuplex said:


> Was gonna rep you for this info bro but it wont let me says i need to give some to someone else.....


it's all gravy, I know the deal.....



FullDuplex said:


> Ill be watching that autobot thread a lot closer now...


I appreciate it.....


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 13, 2010)

DDS said:


> Great thread, I wish I had found it a little earlier. I recently started my first grow ever with easy ryders. I think I've stunted all of them though, dammit. I planted two in an AeroGarden and one in a small pot in soil. The AG ones weren't doing well so I transplanted them into soil as well. I put one in its own 3 gal pot and put the other in the pot with the original one that was in soil. This was exactly one week from when the seeds had a taproot and were put in the AG.
> 
> The original was really taking off around day 10 and the AG ones were doing ok so I had to transplant the original and the weaker AG one. I put them each in their own 3 gal pot and while the smaller AG plant has been doing ok, the original soil one is dying. I think I didn't water her enough after the transplant. I've been watering her more and it seems like she'll make it. The bottom leaves are dead but the new ones seem ok. The other two are doing fine and the smaller AG one is starting to grow more rapidly now (she had stayed small for a while).
> 
> Anyway, do you think all three of these plants are doomed? I'm thinking the one that I didn't transplant should be okay, and she's certainly the biggest (by far) and healthiest one. The other healthy one is just growing kind of slowly and has a weird root structure (it went up all the way to the seed basically then turned and came back down), although I'm hoping now that she's in her permanent home she'll chill and grow. Here are some pics from the day after the transplant (two days ago exactly). I'll post current pics later. Thanks for any thoughts/tips/advice.



Couple things here..... 

First off dont let this turn you away from auto's. What I think happened here was too much movement/transplant shock. The root system seems to be the essential key to the AF. Apparently its delicate, more so that what you would see on a photo period plant. The thing here to remember is this, once you plant it leave it, if you want to transplant it do it before the 2 week mark. This will help keep the root ball protected by a thin layer of dirt. The idea is to get it to its final resting place as soon as you can.

I like to start in a jiffy pellet and then move it to its final home once it pops out of the soil, then right under the light with a R/H dome. One other thing that i can recommend is get some decent soil. I don't use anything from the store, all of mine is natural compost of my own mix. Always remember when mixing soil if you think that there is enough perlite in the soil add two cups more, these plants love light soil.

Good luck with these guys i think that they may pull through, the damage is pretty severe on them, but i do know that these things have hearts like lions, get your water Ph'ed


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 13, 2010)

So i guess the first topic ill start on is a little secret of mine. This is available to everyone and the best part about it is that its free. It contains high levels of life sustaining minerals and can do magical things to your grow.

I know that several of you soil growers focus on using RO water or distilled water. Something that has not gone through the city treatment plant is usually ideal. Most of the chemicals, such as chlorine, can take a toll on our precious ladies. Not to mention the fact that it has a pH typically some where in the seven range. So with those two items in mind you can already see the issues with using water from the tap. Its almost as you have to revert it back to a natural state kind in the same fashion that RO does. 

This is the main reason that i do not use tap water at all! I take too much pride and time into each and every plant i start to have them destroyed by attempting to give them what they need to survive. So i had to come to a solution in where i didn't have to go to the store all the time and purchase distilled or RO water. Or even worse sink more money into a RO system for the home. So i started doing what I know best and have done for years as a Veggie Gardner. I started harvesting rain water.

Now most of you may think that there isnt much that this stuff can do over RO water or distilled water but i beg to differ. Before you decide to skip to the next thread hear me out a little. I started using rain water on my plants about a year ago. There are a few things that i do to the water before feeding, and ill cover them, that help keep it balanced. First thing that I will tell you is that it falls at almost the ideal pH range for our ladies, coming in at anywhere from 5.0-6.0. Almost every ounce i have harvested has been right at 5.8-6.0, and i just add a buffer to the water to maintain the same pH level until that gallon is gone. Now this may vary form area to area based upon climate conditions and pollution, which results in acid rain, in the area.

When i was using RO water i would have to constantly monitor the pH, whether in soil or hydro, and most of the time i had to take it down like most of us do. This was a pain in the ass to me. There are already enough things that i have to monitor and look at that i didn't really need another and i had to find a solution to this to make it work like clock work. I wanted to be able to test the water at anytime and get the same results as i did the last time i checked levels and it be persistent. I tried a few things to develop a more balanced consistency in the water and with the RO this did not happen. Leading me to find something cheaper as well as more stable. This is when i began to place buckets out side and catch a little rain water and begin my testing.

First round went well, after collecting a little over a gallon of water i began my first set of tests. The water at that time came in at 5.9, so i decided not to buffer it and see how many days it took to balance out to 7. It took 5 days to come all the way back to 7. In my experience with RO water it was back to 7 in 2-3 days. So this cut some of the time i was spending checking levels in my water back. Then i decided to buffer the water to 6.0 with a solid pH up additive. After making this change to the water i was able to hold the water at 6 for over a week. This was great for me. I now could check the water once a week and know that i know its the correct pH. Mind you i am very obsessed with the pH of my water as i have learned it can destroy everything you have worked so hard for.

So with this new found access to free life essentials for my ladies i began pushing it further. I wanted to get as much out of what i had as well as keep it fresh and clean for my ladies. After a few more tests and placing a few theories into place i found a way to keep the water pH perfect and loaded with Oxygen for the entire time the water was being used. I typically prepare two gallons at a time as i keep a small grow most of the time. I am in this for two things, the joy of botany and personal consumption. I dont believe in making a profit off of something that God has given us free. 

I have the advantage of having an additional fridge in my garage that is only being used for the freezer, so i had tons of room to store the water chilled. This was part of the process of keeping the water at good pH levels. Not only did this assist in keeping the pH levels right but it also prevented any bacteria that may be in the raw water from growing, so no disease. Once i began this i realized that over time of storage that the water would loose any oxygen that it had in it. I needed to find a way to keep it in there as i used the water for feeding. Now i usually feed every three days, unless the soil becomes dry before then, but with in those three days i know the levels of O were depleating and by the time i reached the end of the res the O levels had to be minimal if any. So i figured that i would give something a try that i knew kept another form of life alive for quite some time in water. This was the little tabs from Wal-mart you can get for your portable Minnow bucket Yes they sell little tablets that you can place in the water to keep O levels at peak for any reason, whether it be minnows, or in my case high levels of O for a special root system.

Now that time has passed i have this system in full operation with pumps now rather than placing a tab in the water every three days. So with the water being chilled, and Oxygen levels staying high i no longer have to buffer my water except for the time i place it into the "feed" res. Once in there it stays at 5.9 till the last drop, and ive tested that last drop lol. i have had amazing results using this method. Like i stated above i have had to purchase any water since, i have a few collectors out back now that catch and filter out the leaves and other garbage, and i have an unlimited supply for both my veggie garden as well as my "herb" garden.


----------



## klmmicro (Oct 13, 2010)

Great thread! Thank you for sharing the information. I have grown some LR#2 off and on for a couple of years now. I always end up with a male and have plenty of seeds to work with. I usually only get about a half ounce per plant and it would seem that I am doing something to cause the low yield. My photo-period grows are done in #2 pots with steady nutrients. I get yields of up to 2 ounces per. I guess I could try larger #3 pots for LR#2 and see where that takes it!


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 13, 2010)

> Great thread! Thank you for sharing the information.


NP and thank you! I hope that me and my friends can bring the auto world to life here.



> I guess I could try larger #3 pots for LR#2 and see where that takes it!


I think that if you do, you will be pleased


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 14, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> So i guess the first topic ill start on is a little secret of mine. This is available to everyone and the best part about it is that its free. It contains high levels of life sustaining minerals and can do magical things to your grow.
> 
> I know that several of you soil growers focus on using RO water or distilled water. Something that has not gone through the city treatment plant is usually ideal. Most of the chemicals, such as chlorine, can take a toll on our precious ladies. Not to mention the fact that it has a pH typically some where in the seven range. So with those two items in mind you can already see the issues with using water from the tap. Its almost as you have to revert it back to a natural state kind in the same fashion that RO does.
> 
> ...


See, this is what i'm talking about....it's post like these you dont see, but is needed for all to learn from...just from this post alone it deserves to be a sticky AND a dedicated auto section.....[YA HEAR ME MODS!??] That has to be one of the best single post I haved ever read on this site...PERIOD!!! Great Job my friend!!! Gonna implement this to the fullest from now-on....TO ALL NOOBS, PH IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING TO YOUR PLANTS HEALTH AND STARTING WITH WELL OXYGENATED/PH BAL WATER IS A RECIPE FOR SUCCESS & WICKED LOOKIN PLANTS....CHECK YOUR FORCAST PEOPLES & GET YA BUCKETS READY!!!<HOMEDEPOT GOT PLENTY OF 5GAL ONEZ....


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 14, 2010)

> See, this is what i'm talking about....it's post like these you dont see, but is needed for all to learn from...just from this post alone it deserves to be a sticky AND a dedicated auto section.....[YA HEAR ME MODS!??] That has to be one of the best single post I haved ever read on this site...PERIOD!!! Great Job my friend!!! Gonna implement this to the fullest from now-on....TO ALL NOOBS, PH IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING TO YOUR PLANTS HEALTH AND STARTING WITH WELL OXYGENATED/PH BAL WATER IS A RECIPE FOR SUCCESS & WICKED LOOKIN PLANTS....CHECK YOUR FORCAST PEOPLES & GET YA BUCKETS READY!!!<HOMEDEPOT GOT PLENTY OF 5GAL ONEZ....


I think that you will like the results with this. I have recently discovered a new additive to add to the rain water when feeding. Seems that seaweed kelp is a great stimulator. I have been adding it to the rain water now for about a month and i can tell it has accelerated the growth pattern.


----------



## KuLong (Oct 14, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I have been adding it to the rain water now for about a month and i can tell it has accelerated the growth pattern.


Fellow auto lover here. 

How much kelp do you add per gallon of water?

I just bought some kelp and was going to play around with it.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 14, 2010)

KuLong said:


> Fellow auto lover here.
> 
> How much kelp do you add per gallon of water?
> 
> I just bought some kelp and was going to play around with it.


Right now i have been using 5ml to a gallon, ill be bumping it up once in full flower to 10ml


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 14, 2010)

There are some key debates that i often see in a majority of cannabis boards. Most of them deal with light, soils, ferts, and the most famous "is it ready?" There is one however, that i see asked quite a bit but never really see any answer to other than general ideas. So I thought i would share my thoughts on this.

Should I trim my plants? Depends or does it? I see this pop up from time to time and the answers are usually vague. I my self have been guilty of posting short one line answers for this, but in detail its all most too much for someones thread. One of the key points to the life of a plant is the ability for it to store food and then metabolize it and turn in into energy to grow. In its vegetative state the plant begins to warehouse this energy into its larger fan leaves for later usage. As it grows it develops several of these warehouses until it reaches maturity, either by nature or control, and then moves its energy to producing flowers.

As we feed these plants ferts over there life span, we give the plant something to boost the level of energy that it stores. So with that in mind think about this. Over the course of its life we monitor the levels of nutrients we apply in order to find the max we can feed them with out burning them, that way in the end we can benefit from the results of or hard work. But if we strip this away what have we worked for? 

In the past i have done my fair share of clipping and manicuring, i have also learned many things from it. Hense my motto "the less you mess with them, the less you stress them." I don't know what it is about cannabis cultivators having the itch to snip and clip. For some reason there is some little monster in all of us that likes to use scissors on plants....

With that being said I will go over the times i have found useful as well as a mistake. My first grow was in a DWC set up that i made from scratch. First off this was a challenge for me as it not only was my first DWC, it was my first grow ever. There was TONS of learning involved. At about 5 inches i decided to top. End result was a bush as intended but with the beginning of 4 new branches. As she grew she bushed over the edges of the bucket she was in. As she grew the bottom leaves were showing evident signs that they were not getting enough light. There were new side branching sites that were three nodes high but all had a three leave pattern. This showed that that the bottom was not getting enough light to mature properly. As the nodes grow the leaves should two. 1, 3, 5 and so on and so forth. As long as there is proper light and nitrogen in the veg state they should progress in this manner. I have had all the way up to 11.

So i clipped them. I clipped the bottom eighth of the plant. Removing anything that did not show progressive growth. The result of this was more than i can handle. I removed a section of the plant that was doing nothing but being dormant. I saw the plant as wasting energy on keeping something undeveloped alive. The tops of the plant exploded. I think from two things, the massive amounts of O2 the roots were receiving, allowing production of new growth, and the fact that the plant could focus its energy upward now. Long story short i had to super crop the top into flower resulting in out growth of the box and small tops .... Like i said learned a thing or two.


There are adverse effects on plants when too much trimming is done. It doesn't harm the plant it just tends to slow the plant down. In the world of the auto slowing a plant down has bad effects. Autos have no real recover time and need to be messed with as little as possible for them to reach their full potential. 

I see some hydro and soil growers a like take 1/3 or more of the bottom of the plant. If this is taken late into veg this WILL impact the results of your buds. If you removed the ware house there is no food stock. the sugar leaves that are laced in between the buds are not enough to feed her. You'll notice yourself feeding her higher levels of ferts in the end as she finishes, due to the fact she has no natural food to pull from. This often makes for a harsh smoke as the levels of ferts in the medium is high and requires a heavy flush.

If you allow the plant to naturally use the food stored in its fan leaves its giving the plant exactly what it needs, when it needs it. By removing the nutrients out of the soil you force the plant to eat its self and during the end of flower this, i think, is key. If you remove the warehouses the plant has noting to rely on other than what you were feeding it. So you have done two things, removed its food stock and flushed out all the food you were putting in the soil. Giving the buds nothing to swell with. During the last weeks of her life she is going to work the hardest and i think for her to be efficient she needs that natural source of food. 

I can tell you this. During my past grows i didnt remove one leaf in order to test the natural ability of this plant. I wanted to see her in her full potential under the best conditions i could provide, and she thanked me. I now remove a few fans that have faded out fully to yellow as they are technically dead. The result of this was good as this allowed some more air into the thick head bud and the one bud below has swollen almost double in the last day due to new light. As she yellows more and more each day the buds get fatter and fatter, and i see fields of resin getting milkier and milkier. This alone makes a believer out of me.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 14, 2010)

i feel the same way dude. im glad you have taked the time to type this out for people that love to clip away. i tried to rep ya for the thread but it says ive gotts spead a lil bit around so plus make believe rep to ya man lol. if you get a minute take a look at my current journal in my sig.

peace


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 14, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I think that you will like the results with this. I have recently discovered a new additive to add to the rain water when feeding. Seems that seaweed kelp is a great stimulator. I have been adding it to the rain water now for about a month and i can tell it has accelerated the growth pattern.


 REALLY? Hmm, very interesting.....do you put this in the water while bubbling or after,(right before feeding) that shit would rock in DWC, I bet...any particular brand of seaweed kelp??


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 15, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> i feel the same way dude. im glad you have taked the time to type this out for people that love to clip away. i tried to rep ya for the thread but it says ive gotts spead a lil bit around so plus make believe rep to ya man lol. if you get a minute take a look at my current journal in my sig.
> 
> peace


Any time i just want to get my experiences out there and share them with the rest. I hope that some read this and think twice about trimming as well as autos all together. I have a ton more info to put up here but ill do it a day at a time. Kinda like a daily report on autos.



uptosumpn said:


> REALLY? Hmm, very interesting.....do you put this in the water while bubbling or after,(right before feeding) that shit would rock in DWC, I bet...any particular brand of seaweed kelp??


I am using the Maxicrop brand ( can be found here best price ive seen so far Seaweed Kelp) 

This stuff is alive with all kinds of stuff and has a massive source of Micros and vitamins and is fantastic for roots. There is a whole description there on it.

There are two things about when to add this. In a DWC setup i would say add it at res change. The o2 in there will be enough to bubble the kelp to potential. As far as soil feeding goes, i mix it in as i make the gallon. I start with 1/2 gal of rain water, add my buffer and tea then i add the kelp. Fill the jug the rest of the way, add air line, let sit and bubble for a min of 24 hrs before i use. Lets the water get saturated with o2 as well as equally mix up the ingredients. 

I think that if you add this to a DWC set up it should make things get huge. this also brings me to my next article. Im gonna do Teas, soils, and ferts. This way i can share what i use as well as my results hoping to simplify a few out theres feed regimens.
Its really amazing what i have learned about what cannabis really needs as far as ferts go. They really dont need as much as we give them. I know that we like to make sure that out harvests are plentiful, but i have been able to make mine out standing with just a few simple things. Best part about it all is that its organic and im am hardly using any synthetics any more. i throw in Tiger bloom and GB every now and then but this time its all been my teas and hand mixed compost/soil.


----------



## henery (Oct 15, 2010)

I really don't see the point why don't ya just flower photo plants from clone or seed its the same thing just no ditch weed mixed in!


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 15, 2010)

henery said:


> I really don't see the point why don't ya just flower photo plants from clone or seed its the same thing just no ditch weed mixed in!


Its funny that you mention that. 12/12 from seed is completely different from what auto's do.

Autos DO have a veg period, its short and fast but it is there. 

12/12 from clone or seed plants are not stable, you may get 7g's from one and then 20g's from another. Autos have a consistency, at least the ones that i have grown do, i have yet to harvest less than 25g from a plant. everything that i have grown has been 25+. Ill take that any day over the chance of a low yield.

A true auto will only take 8-9 weeks to develop a mature, raised bulbous tric. Most photo plants grown under 12/12 from start will take longer than that to develop and mature. I have seen this first hand. This is the main reason that i went to autos.

Now the comment about ditch weed is far fetched. If you want to know the truth, the original genetic make up of the plant that was used to make the LR#1 was Ruderalis. At first i am sure that the potency of the first auto out there was low but thats because Ruderalis in nature are higher in CBD than THC. Now they have been crossed with Indicas and sativas to produce what you are seeing today and there only getting better. So yeah back in the day i can see this being said as ditch weed, but not now. The advancements have been outstanding, and the crosses are getting better. Breeders of autos will put there strains up against photo girls any day. I know I would.

If you take a look at the beginning of the thread you will see some of the hybrids i have grown as well as a few others. I promise you if i handed you a bud from one of the autos i have grown and then handed you one from a long season girl you wouldn't be able to tell the difference, in appearance or quality.

But now my question have you personally ever grown an auto?


----------



## superbub52 (Oct 15, 2010)

lovely post auto's have come a far way as far as different strains go i kinda messed up my first grow by not growing only autos and haveing other not flowering strains in the same space and they kinda out grew my box but u live and you learn but have more auto seeds and will deffo go at it with my experiance ive obtained from my noob grows but loving this post


----------



## henery (Oct 15, 2010)

10 to 20 grams that is laughable I just harvested a blueberry in 8 weeks start to finish flowered from clone that yielded 4 onces lol like to see a auto do that and this strian is not known for yield!!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 15, 2010)

henery said:


> 10 to 20 grams that is laughable I just harvested a blueberry in 8 weeks start to finish flowered from clone that yielded 4 onces lol like to see a auto do that and this strian is not known for yield!!!


Not bad and i am sure that she was well taken care of! 

And uptosumpn.....i think we need to see some pics of that 3-4 ouncer you grew  Just a little proof of the power of autos......

and if i remember correctly didnt you get 6 oz from 7 plants last time?


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 15, 2010)

superbub52 said:


> lovely post auto's have come a far way as far as different strains go i kinda messed up my first grow by not growing only autos and haveing other not flowering strains in the same space and they kinda out grew my box but u live and you learn but have more auto seeds and will deffo go at it with my experiance ive obtained from my noob grows but loving this post


Thank you sir and welcome to the party, glad to hear that you havent given up on autos all together. They can be a fickle plant to grow sometimes but with the proper treatment they yield nice.


----------



## fonzirelli (Oct 15, 2010)

subscribed

been lookin to take a few strains and make them auto. but i heard it takes like 5 years??


----------



## Endorium (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw earlier in this thread crazytrain is growing la diva auto seeds.
I am growing 2 of these in a hydro setup with 250w cfl(blue) switching to 250w cfl(red) when flowering. I am doing 2 hour lighting and using sensi seeds to feed. Its only a small setup.
What can I expect for a yield of these? They are only a week old from sprouting but they are flying!!


----------



## skilled (Oct 15, 2010)

AF's dont have as high a thc count as the real primo stuff like OG kush or NYC diasel. I hope not many people start to bread with them


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 15, 2010)

fonzirelli said:


> subscribed
> 
> been lookin to take a few strains and make them auto. but i heard it takes like 5 years??


Glad to have you aboard, i have a few guides to help you turn the strain of your choice into an auto.

i can tell you this if you spend 5 years doing it, your taking to long. Thats the beauty of an auto the breeding time is cut to a minimal. Sure it takes time to grow out the photo plant you want to cross into auto, but once you get it ready the auto rotation comes quick.

By the end of the breeding project i will have ran 4 full runs between the months of March and Oct. Thats typically twice the amount of the average grower. Mind you some have the ability to have multiple rooms to assist in a constant rotation for photo girls.

IF you have your stuff together and ready to breed your fav strain of choice to auto you could have it auto by the end of the first full season and then stable half way to 3/4 of the way through the next. So roughly 1.5-2 years unless you can grow year round.

One thing to note, and this is what i am thinking has happened to the seeds that were being sold at Nirvana. It takes to f3 alone to get the auto trait in the + side ratio of your seeds. The auto trait will be 100% stable around f6/f7.

However if you breed auto to auto or cross auto to auto the seeds WILL be 100% autoflower due to the fact that the genetic trait is 100% on both sides.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 15, 2010)

Endorium said:


> I saw earlier in this thread crazytrain is growing la diva auto seeds.
> I am growing 2 of these in a hydro setup with 250w cfl(blue) switching to 250w cfl(red) when flowering. I am doing 2 hour lighting and using sensi seeds to feed. Its only a small setup.
> What can I expect for a yield of these? They are only a week old from sprouting but they are flying!!


This is hard to tell, it all depends on your environment, soil, pot size, actual light saturation, and ferts as well as tons of other things. All i can say is that if you treat them well, they will reward you. 

3 things i would suggest you get on lock. 1. Get your pH right, im anal about this and my friends will tell you that lol. You have no idea how important this is to the survival of your plant. 
2. Make sure you have light soil, the roots like to grow and grow fast. Lots of perlite.
3. if you want a big yield on your first attempts start them where they are gonna finish, these guys dont like to be moved around. Get you a nice 2-3 gal pot and germ the seed where its gonna finish, i promise you you'll love the results.

Good luck and get that journal up so we can help....


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> And uptosumpn.....i think we need to see some pics of that 3-4 ouncer you grew  Just a little proof of the power of autos......
> 
> and if i remember correctly didnt you get 6 oz from 7 plants last time?


I will have to dig up the photos of that beast< I recently did a mass deletion on my computer...had to many of those MJ PICS taken up my hard drive and the misses was in my ear everyday about the space...and yes, I got 6oz dry from 7 plants.....Sour60, Mi5 and Auto Assassin< all smelled & smoke great too! I gave some to a couple of "high tolerence" assoc. and trust me they had no idea that they were from an autoflowering plant!!!! and they feel the same way that dude [who got his 4oz from his blueberry photo period plant] does about em'! Moral to this story boyz & girlz...dont fucking knock em' till ya tried/grow em'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hate people who think like that still! DAMM BRO, have you even grew one....yes, some of them yield wayy less than those "take forever strains" BUT I BET YOU COULD NEVER TELL THE DIFF. BY LOOKING OR SMOKING IT....TRY SOME OF MY SOURJEM OR ANY OF THE TOP AUTO STRAINS AND YOU'LL BE A BELIEVER!!!


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 15, 2010)

skilled said:


> af's dont have as high a thc count as the real primo stuff like og kush or nyc diasel. I hope not many people start to bread with them


 many breeders have already!!!!!! Dont know about the og kush, but try some of cheesey nycd or diesel ryder...both of these were made from ny sour diesel and then tell us about thc count, mr scientist....


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey FD, here is the 4oz AutoAk I grew back in 08'!!!!
FOR ALL YOU NON_BELIEVERS THAT SAY AUTOS CANT YEILD BIG LIKE THE PHOTO PERIOD BITCHES!!!!!

_*SHUT UP!!!!


*_


----------



## klmmicro (Oct 16, 2010)

Sweet plant upto!


----------



## JrOne424 (Oct 16, 2010)

You sure had some really cute ladys =D


----------



## fonzirelli (Oct 16, 2010)

Love the color of the second pic. so nice and bright. and thanks for the breeding tips. whenever i can get shit goin (hope to God its sometime soon...shootin for the spring) I will be attempting to come up with an auto chocolate chunk  yummm


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 16, 2010)

fonzirelli said:


> love the color of the second pic. So nice and bright. And thanks for the breeding tips. Whenever i can get shit goin (hope to god its sometime soon...shootin for the spring) i will be attempting to come up with an auto chocolate chunk  yummm


 Bumbumclot!!!! Auto chocolate chunk???? Let me be the first to say; "i want some! Let me be a tester!!! 
@ what stage are you @ currently????


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 17, 2010)

Thought id stop in while i am on vacation. Ill be in and out for the next week. So i havent left guys just on a vacation with limited access. 

Thanks for the updates on the pics upto. Looks like we made our point on that one. Thats the nice thing that i like about having you guys around. Not only have my pics changed the minds of others but those help too. Like our friend said, we are the future of these, but its up to us to live up to that.


----------



## fonzirelli (Oct 17, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> Bumbumclot!!!! Auto chocolate chunk???? Let me be the first to say; "i want some! Let me be a tester!!!
> @ what stage are you @ currently????


sadly, not in any stage yet. promised the wife id wait.  probably get it started february


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 17, 2010)

oh, ok...well maybe in 18mos of crossing and back crossing to get em' stable???? keep us updated....peace...


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 19, 2010)

well guys ill have a little more access this week. Im still deep in the blue ridge mountains for the rest of the week but i have access here and there. Id love to see some more pics from the rest of you auto guys out there. When i return home my ALF#3 will be done and ill have harvest pics as well as weights.


----------



## mossys (Oct 19, 2010)

Iiiin the Blue Ridge Mountains of Virginia....
on the trail of the lonesome pine...
In the pale moonshine..our Smoke entwines..
Where you popped a spliff and I toked mine.....

Yeah yeah..I'm home....and getting my THC levels back to normal...
(that is why I am singing)

Enjoy the rest of your hols m8...and don't forget a toker photo for us...

Favourite place you sat down for a smoke.



> Like our friend said, we are the future of these, but its up to us to live up to that


. 

I have no worries about that..I just want to be along for the ride.


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 20, 2010)

waht strain is that?


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 20, 2010)

Purple JEM


----------



## mossys (Oct 20, 2010)

Anonamix...where have you been hiding that one...?

It is a *Total Beaut*...... 

Well Done m8...
well grown..she is in super condition
and a lovely knob-head top bud too.

Delight to the eye.

How old..?


----------



## Methcol360 (Oct 20, 2010)

everyone alwaysa talks about indoor how about for outdoor like a balcony grow


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 20, 2010)

"I don't believe in making a profit off of something that God has given us free."

Just out of curiosity, what wasn't free that he gave us?

I legally sell ganga, like a farmer selling chickens. Whats the difference? 

Thumbs up on the thread buddy, I am tuned in! We Bush AK growers have been Auto Guerrilla for years and years. Try an Auto in 20 hours of Alaska daylight!


----------



## NLNo5 (Oct 20, 2010)

mcgyversmoke said:


> good to have an auto thread i have not tried them out yet but definately thinking about it for a little closet s.o.g.
> how many could i fit under a 1000w? and if they were in say 3 gallon pots.


I like small batches with autos because you never know when one might pop a nut or two and fertilize your whole grow....now think carefully about that for a moment. Personally I won't grow any more than I can monitor for nuts. Even in the lowest stress conditions AF will pop a nut or two once in a while.


----------



## NLNo5 (Oct 20, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> "I don't believe in making a profit off of something that God has given us free."
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what wasn't free that he gave us?
> 
> ...


Way to go AK....my second home. I miss a good 23 hour day.


----------



## NLNo5 (Oct 20, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> Hey FD, here is the 4oz AutoAk I grew back in 08'!!!!
> FOR ALL YOU NON_BELIEVERS THAT SAY AUTOS CANT YEILD BIG LIKE THE PHOTO PERIOD BITCHES!!!!!
> 
> _*SHUT UP!!!!
> ...


I've got an AF AK going right now and it doesn't even add up to one of those plants main colas. Howd you pull that off???? It looks like a regular plant, topped in about 5 gallons of soil.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 20, 2010)

mossys said:


> Iiiin the Blue Ridge Mountains of Virginia....
> on the trail of the lonesome pine...
> In the pale moonshine..our Smoke entwines..
> Where you popped a spliff and I toked mine.....
> ...


Always glad to see that you are getting those levels back my friend. I have been enjoying this trip more than others this time

I have to say that these mountains seem more refreshing with some fresh cured buds.

Ill be back with a toker photo tonight if i get the chance as i am going to one of my fav places today.

Hope you all are having a good week

see you soon

fd


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 20, 2010)

Anonamix said:


>


all i can say is i am jealous.......

beautiful gal ya got there. Great color as well!


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 20, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> "I don't believe in making a profit off of something that God has given us free."
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what wasn't free that he gave us?
> 
> ...


Its just a feeling of mine. If someone puts there hard work in to provide med patients there medicine, i do believe they should be reimbursed for the fruits of there labor.

and thanks i hope you stick around for the ride here i got tons of info to come


----------



## 43Hitman (Oct 20, 2010)

Subbed. Great thread FD, I am quickly falling in love with Auto's. I have a White Dwarf, AK47 x LR#2, and a Blue Himalya going right now. My WD is about 8 inches and she is doing great. I can't wait to taste her goodness.


----------



## malicifice (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow very cool! Is there anyway to determine a auto from a non auto? I also read that you should not top or clone auto's. Is that true?


----------



## mossys (Oct 20, 2010)

........


> *Great color as well! *


Very *PURPLE*...



> Ill be back with a toker photo tonight if i get the chance as i am going to one of my fav places today.


I would imagine the the pure mountain air enhances any smoke.

Methcol360....


> everyone alwaysa talks about indoor how about for outdoor like a balcony grow


90% of my grows are done outdoor...on the patio..in pots
I'll bring some photos when I figure out how...


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey all, first off +rep to FD for starting this thread. it's been an enormous help to me as this is my first grow and i chose auto's due to space and budget limits. Read some pretty negative stuff about autos so this is a god send.
Here's the small print on my grow - Northern light auto, seeded in a 10inch deep tub with 12 litres of houseplant compost. 125w eco light cfl all housed in a 60cmx60cm secret jardin grow tent. 24 hour light for 2 weeks then moved to 20/4. Not massive but like i said, space and budget limits. Still has to beat paying £150+ per ounce!!!
I think i may have messed up a bit tho as i noticed after 2 weeks that the fan leaves near the top were blocking light to the branches below, so i cut 4 of them off. Reading the thread from the start turns out not the best thing to do but hey you live and learn... My question is this, is it worth trying to ScrOG an auto or is the size and veg period to small to gain any benifit? 
Here are pics of what i've got so far, the 2nd and 3rd are 13 days in, 4th and 5th 16 days and the last was today day 18

.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 20, 2010)

you might want to think about scrog. there have been alot of people having problems with their nl auto from nirvana. they actually stopped selling em cuz they havent been autoflowering. keep us informed on when they start to flower.


----------



## ultimatelysoothed (Oct 20, 2010)

+ REP thanks man this thread helped me out with my first auto flower grow. They came out great and sold me on autos, going with a different strain next time, my only complaint was the leaf to calyx ratio was too high.


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 20, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> all i can say is i am jealous.......
> 
> beautiful gal ya got there. Great color as well!


Thank you much! I did a seed run with my first jem lady. 
I scatterd her F2s in a tub of soil.. (previously nute'd for other starters) so most of the tub came up males.. 3 were healthy little loves..

One being the tall thick purple! first intense color ive got in an auto. and intense color is exactly what it is. 
The other 2 ladies are very white and stinky. The stinky-est being the smallest (slimmer, same height) little stick of pungent/crystal coverd/ fat calyxes. The pretiest being the purple with a faint and hard to define sent. Only thin i can think of is sawdust, and.. spiced cherries? maybe FD's pheno search has my imagination playing tricks on me, but the scent, hard to define, suttle sweet.
The white phenos are stinkers. and now i have a tub of 5...

1 male, 4 fems.. all jems.. these will be F3 seeds in the makiing. 

also germed. soooo many new loves! Auto Purple Chiesle coming soon. and no BS chiesle! some OMG shnot with that color like whoah!

at least thats the plan! 
that and "Kenny Powers" an auto crossed with power flower. 

Long live AFs!

and wow, i need to trade this vod in for canna-vod!  
breathe easy my peoples!


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 20, 2010)

i go for a little vacation and i get a chance to stop in while i am on my vacation to see that the thread has exploded!

Glad to see the interest as well as all of the additions from the others out there. As stated before i have been enjoying some of my freshly cured BudWider that has made this trip a treat. The fall colors here are amazing and a treat to the eye.

Keep the info coming guys and i will try to answer a few of these tonight. Ill be gone for a few more days after today but i will be back with some more info soon.

Heres a little treat from one of the valleys i used to hang out in that i returned to today for a toke.....







Hope all is going well my auto friends.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 20, 2010)

> I would imagine the the pure mountain air enhances any smoke.


Oh does it its almost as if it makes the taste roar as well as the sent stronger. Love being here.



> I'll bring some photos when I figure out how...


You know that i will be awaiting these, i miss the patio my friend i really do.


----------



## mlmmintz (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah. i grew a couple of these af strains. here is my diesel ryder


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 20, 2010)

Yesssir! My favorite music festivle is in missouri, Swchagstock.. and they have a special halloween campout called SpookStock.. well its sooo fun, if you make it past the road blocks and into the private property of freedom. Its wherer I realy realy wanna be this halloween, but im way to broke. yet all my video games cover that... fallout:new vegas, fable 3, sims3 console... My crops will acompany me thru some strange and wonderous andventures this holliday season


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 20, 2010)

mlmmintz said:


> yeah. i grew a couple of these af strains. here is my diesel ryder


nice, I just put soem diesel ryder to germ.. hop'n shes ready for some sexy baby makin!


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 20, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Subbed. Great thread FD, I am quickly falling in love with Auto's. I have a White Dwarf, AK47 x LR#2, and a Blue Himalya going right now. My WD is about 8 inches and she is doing great. I can't wait to taste her goodness.


Thank you sir and as i mentioned before i am here to bring out the truth of the autos as well as provide a place to share the info that we all have experienced. Good luck with the strains that you have listed. Would love to see a group shot some time.



malicifice said:


> Wow very cool! Is there anyway to determine a auto from a non auto? I also read that you should not top or clone auto's. Is that true?


Yes there are a few ways to tell a true auto. One is the flower time to light schedule. If a true auto is put into 24hrs of light or any light regimen it will show sex in about 2 weeks some sooner than others but in my experience its 2 weeks or less. Every auto i have popped and i mean every one has showed sex on or before the 2 week mark. There has not been a lapse in that at all. 

You can top an auto but that comes back to the life time of them. If you top it it does have an impact on the plant, but it will recover. The only thing is that this will effect the final yield as it used the little veg time it had to "repair" its growth. Cloning is useless as the clones are the same "age" as the mother they came from. Autos work off of age rather than photo period to begin flower.



SmokeyDeHerb said:


> Hey all, first off +rep to FD for starting this thread. it's been an enormous help to me as this is my first grow and i chose auto's due to space and budget limits. Read some pretty negative stuff about autos so this is a god send.
> Here's the small print on my grow - Northern light auto, seeded in a 10inch deep tub with 12 litres of houseplant compost. 125w eco light cfl all housed in a 60cmx60cm secret jardin grow tent. 24 hour light for 2 weeks then moved to 20/4. Not massive but like i said, space and budget limits. Still has to beat paying £150+ per ounce!!!
> I think i may have messed up a bit tho as i noticed after 2 weeks that the fan leaves near the top were blocking light to the branches below, so i cut 4 of them off. Reading the thread from the start turns out not the best thing to do but hey you live and learn... My question is this, is it worth trying to ScrOG an auto or is the size and veg period to small to gain any benifit?
> Here are pics of what i've got so far, the 2nd and 3rd are 13 days in, 4th and 5th 16 days and the last was today day 18


Looking good seems that you have done well with them and they like what you have done. about the trimming you should be fine as long as you left enough on the plant for it to recover. Usually in the last two weeks of growth i will remove a few fans early to allow the lower buds to get some light as i finish the flush. Things should balance out for you with them. Keep us updated on them

GL



ultimatelysoothed said:


> + REP thanks man this thread helped me out with my first auto flower grow. They came out great and sold me on autos, going with a different strain next time, my only complaint was the leaf to calyx ratio was too high.


Glad that we could help. If you want a better leaf to calyx ratio get you hand on some LR#1 or #2 genetics and i promise you you'll be impressed.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 20, 2010)

mlmmintz said:


> yeah. i grew a couple of these af strains. here is my diesel ryder


Looking great!! Keep up the good work would love to see how these turn out.


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Oct 21, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> you might want to think about scrog. there have been alot of people having problems with their nl auto from nirvana. they actually stopped selling em cuz they havent been autoflowering. keep us informed on when they start to flower.




Thanks crazytrain, I'll give it a go if she gets tall enough. Been nearly 3 weeks now and she's only 5 inches tall- is that normal?
I heard about the problems nirvana were having, I ordered my beans back in July so not sure if they'll be affected but i'll keep posting with updates on how she's doing. If she doesn't auto can I veg as long as I like then switch to 12/12 like a normal one?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 21, 2010)

hi been reading through this thread and wondered if i could post a pic 2 see if everything was "alright" with my auto? i've been on 20/4 for nearly 7 weeks but i've still got loads of fluffy budz, how long do you guys find the auto (its a bonkers) normaly take on adverage, just a rough time? it said 7-8 weeks on the pack but i'm thinking at least another 3-4 weeks? this is my 1st try at autos.

thanks in adavance,

fingerez


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Oct 21, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Looking good seems that you have done well with them and they like what you have done. about the trimming you should be fine as long as you left enough on the plant for it to recover. Usually in the last two weeks of growth i will remove a few fans early to allow the lower buds to get some light as i finish the flush. Things should balance out for you with them. Keep us updated on them
> 
> GL


Thanks FD, thats's reassuring to know. I'll ask the same question of you as i asked crazytrain, if my AF's don't flower (i bought them from Nirvana) should i just veg them for as long as i like and then switch them to 12/12? Also, is it worth going to 12/12 anyway if they start to show flowering or should i stick to 20/4?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mossys (Oct 21, 2010)

Outdoor Pot..in pots..on the patio.



> You know that i will be awaiting these, i miss the patio my friend i really do.


I found out "how to"..was dead impressed with meself...ha ha...

I'm cleaning the patio off...ready to jeyes fluid it..paint..then spark the grow cupboard up.
I want more of the Black-line DC F3's up for January/Feb to see if it is low light/cold induced colour.



> Heres a little treat from one of the valleys i used to hang out in that i returned to today for a toke.....


Cheers my m8..most appreciated.
Beautiful spot for a smoke.
Very much like I have been seeing back in the UK...
with the leaves falling
but...
I didn't see much blue sky.

You took BudWider...I was wondering what you were toking...
I was on ALF#3 in the UK...sent in advance.
Worked well.
8 grammes in 4 days..and that was me on rations...

Before I grew my own..I was getting through an ounce every 4-6 weeks..
it was all I could afford..
now I couldn't afford my habit if I had to exist on bought bud.



> as provide a place to share the info that we all have experienced


Can we put the Hybrid info here....
it makes sense to have all the AF info together..so it is all in one thread...
or should we start another one for it..?



> My crops will acompany me thru some strange and wonderous andventures this holliday season


Get me toker photos Anon...purleese.......
I need to see photos of Canna worship...it is my religion.

Halloween is my canna-harvest festival night..
Bud altar...
incense...
candles..
bud selection the lot..
so I will be celebrating with you. ...in the glass house.



> nice, I just put soem diesel ryder to germ.. hop'n shes ready for some sexy baby makin!


With what..?


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 21, 2010)

great thread dude, i decided to try some autos myself got 2 goin lowlife ww and ak-47 only on day 4 right now(journal in my sig) glad i found this thread +rep


----------



## Methcol360 (Oct 21, 2010)

well thats what am planin on doing when spring comes around or can they be grown year round outdoors??


----------



## mossys (Oct 21, 2010)

> well thats what am planin on doing when spring comes around or can they be grown year round outdoors??​


Totally depends on your climate/light levels.
If you drop below 10 hours of natural light..then ALL canna has a chance to hermie out...AF and long season.
Quick rule of thumb is to grow when you would put a tomato plant out.

I'm lucky because even when it is cold I have high light levels.
I've had them out @ 50 degrees Centigrade..down to air frost.

What off-season temps..light levels do you have..?​


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 21, 2010)

mossys said:


> I want more of the Black-line DC F3's up for January/Feb.


 ME TOO!! I want some of those when they are ready....



mossys said:


> Can we put the Hybrid info here....
> it makes sense to have all the AF info together..so it is all in one thread...
> or should we start another one for it..?


 I think we should start another thread for it......It is a hybrid thread with your beautiful creations ya know, so it needs to have a home of it's own...this thread is about autos in general....JMO..


----------



## mossys (Oct 21, 2010)

She still hurts my heart.







AF's outdoor February..
But..
they had been brought to sex under lights.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 21, 2010)

thats fuckin crazy shit right thurr


----------



## mossys (Oct 21, 2010)

> thats fuckin crazy shit right thurr


no..that is Babylon..(in the AF version)

La Belle Noche..in Non-AF..

Deep Chunk x ALF#3

On going project..for the Hybrid Thread...


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 21, 2010)

Take it easy on em' mossy!! Dont think they ready for that yet.....lmao!! 

But, jesus effin christ..<sorry lord...i still love looking @ that plant! Straight eye candy!!! What did she taste like again???


----------



## sheapdog420 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome thread! Sub-ed for sure. Been trying to decide if I want to go auto or not. This thread just made up my mind...almost. One question I haven't had a straight answer to, and can't find: Can an auto be grown in an aero system similar to a StinkBud system, or are they more strictly for dirt? I already built the aero, but space is limited and I like the shorter period of auto. I can scrap the aero, but I've witnessed the excellerated growth it produces and would like to try.


----------



## napa23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice thread. I'm tired of the photoperiod people jumping on auto growers' nuts. If you don't like them, don't grow them. Here is my 60 Day Wonder. I'm in a party cup competition, so that's why she's still in there.
View attachment 1225147View attachment 1225148View attachment 1225149View attachment 1225150


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 21, 2010)

Aero Auto hmm. Interesting.

@FD, thats a veiw for red eyes for sure! I love the Fall. leaves changing warm days, cool nights. the over all theme of "Harvest" and hell yes Halloween! 
I bet that budwider was nice! lol i love that name 

@Mossy, I'll try to gather all my glass and snap a pic. If the cellphone quality allows visualization.. we'll see. I only get good scenerey on vaca, or when im camping. Here my station on the couch overlooks a great view of the flat screen TV. wich is currently displaying post apocalyptic las vegas as the new fallout game hums away in my xbox.

The diesel ryder will proly get touched with some JEM pollen to make Purple Diesel.

Some Blue Cheese will cross with JEM or the Purple AK to make Purple Cheese.

I hope to continue to in-line breed them until the Purple Cheese and Pruple Diesel are stable..
Then cross with 2 select parents to create Purple Chiesel.


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 21, 2010)

napa23 said:


> Nice thread. I'm tired of the photoperiod people jumping on auto growers' nuts. If you don't like them, don't grow them. Here is my 60 Day Wonder. I'm in a party cup competition, so that's why she's still in there.
> View attachment 1225147View attachment 1225148View attachment 1225149View attachment 1225150


Thats awesome dude! I was thinking about 60 day wonder, now im reeeaaaaly thinking about it!


----------



## Methcol360 (Oct 21, 2010)

i really dont know my hours of natural light im in fl


----------



## mossys (Oct 22, 2010)

Methcol360...
If you go to Weather.com and enter your post/zip code it will give you a forecast AND a sunrise/sunset time for your specific area.

IF I guess correctly..you have Very similar conditions to me...and I have ALMOST year long grow conditions.

Gotta remember real low grow conditions will affect grow time and yield..
But..
having Fresh yield all year long is a Blessing.

Look for girls that have been classified as Outdoor grown..or Hardy.

upto....


> What did she taste like again???


First show non-af was kush dom..which is my least favourite because of the smoke smell.
The AF came straight out in strong Afghan in the Black pheno..
and the whites in Incense..
which is my Favourite from a pain-killer point of view.
(For myself..I will try to maintain Incense.)

sheapdog420..how does an aero system work..?
I grow in compo and I get Good results..
But..
my m8 outgrows me all the time with the same genetics in hydro.

*AF's seem to Love hydro best..*

IMO because of the increased root space.

napa23...


> If you don't like them, don't grow them


Well said M8.

Having grown AF for years you develop a thick skin..
but I always think..
never try to persuade a non-believer..
that way there is more of the good stuff for US to share. 

Anonamix 


> Here my station on the couch overlooks a great view of the flat screen TV


....
Do you know....apart from not owning a mobile phone..I've never played an x-box game either...
Does that make me a Dinosaur....

  

ah..I can throw a mean cross..who cares..



> to create Purple Chiesel


THAT appeals to Me.


----------



## Methcol360 (Oct 22, 2010)

thanxs mossy my sunrise time is 723 and my sunset time is 646 i have roughly ten hours of light more or less am i in a suitable place to grow af year round more or less and how does the cold weather effect the af's


----------



## mossys (Oct 22, 2010)

> to create Purple Chiesel


Anon..just seen a Purple Chiesel thread two below here..


----------



## mossys (Oct 22, 2010)

> thanxs mossy


No probs..it is a good link.
They do a fair acurate long range..(10 DAY)detailed forecast that I find invaluable.

I would say if you are below 10 hours natural now..you have a 4 month dead patch in your season.
Through to Feb..you are gonna be under 10.

Any chance that you can get them up to sex under lights before you put them outdoor...?

I find..once they reach sex they will take anything the weather throws at them..certainly better yield..faster finish than having them completely outdoor.

If not..any chance of getting them in a greenhouse..or cold frame.

If I have an off-season grow from now..Oct to Jan..
I'll get about half of a full season yield.

On the Late Dec to March..I work on about a third.
Dec to end Feb is MY Worst natural grow time.

Are you working on own made crosses..or bought seed..?

If you have seed to play with...I would say go for it now..
If you have paid for them..proceed with Caution.


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> Anon..just seen a Purple Chiesel thread two below here..


Checking it out now.. 

Ahh yeah Chiesel from big buddah. I saw theese and on EDIT and was thinking of crossing them to auto..
asked a friend from the UK about them.. All he grows is cheese strains pretty much lol.. 
He reccomended passing up on the big buddah cheese/chiesle, recomended using ghs for any cheese crosses. 
But I selected Blue Cheese from barneys to incorperate the purple, diesel, and auto into.

plus i'll have several generations of purple cheese and purple diesle stocked up. then the marrige of the two.. with the favorite phenos i find.. 

Its crazy ive been thinking of cooking up this purple cheisle for a few weeks, just put the germ'd seeds to soil, and theres Purple Chiesel! lolol maybe i should of went iwth big buddah and sought out the purple pheno.. Still, im secretly hoping for some color hue on the Blue Cheese.

And no Dino for not gaming.. lots of poeple quit when they get to old enough to leave the house lol. somthing i've always entertained myself with tho, and it seems to be getting alot more popular. with high speed net, and consoles with online gaming, its come a long way


----------



## mossys (Oct 22, 2010)

> Its crazy ive been thinking of cooking up this purple cheisle for a few weeks, just put the germ'd seeds to soil, and theres Purple Chiesel!


Every single Good cross that you can name will have Someone working in the auto version..
so...
you just gotta say..
I don't need to be First..I need to be BEST...

Looks like you put some study in..so you are your way to Best.

I have never grown a Cheese...are they Good...?

Have a great weekend m8's....

Who ever posted me reputation on the Black pheno..and said they had one similar...

*I WOULD LOVE TO SEE IT*...
do you know what cross it is..or is it in a mixed/anonymous pack...?


----------



## sheapdog420 (Oct 22, 2010)

sheapdog420..how does an aero system work..?
I grow in compo and I get Good results..
But..
my m8 outgrows me all the time with the same genetics in hydro.

*AF's seem to Love hydro best..*

IMO because of the increased root space.


Aeroponics sprays water and nutrients onto the roots periodically, 1 min on 4 min off, throughout the entire grow. This enables the roots to use as much nutrients as they can take up without sitting in water. This helps prevent root rot, and lets the roots breathe. The roots have exceptional growth and do not get bound or oversaturated. It's debatable, but people who switch to aero say they would never go back to hydro. For more details look up "How to harvest a pound every three weeks" by stinkbud.

Based off what you said about the roots in your buddies hydro, I would have to say that AF would be a fine fit the aeroponics system. Thanks for the input.


----------



## mossys (Oct 22, 2010)

Wowsers..yes I get you..a passing water system...

I would Love to see that...are you documenting it...?

Cannot see enough roots..with AF's roots is where it is at.


----------



## Canon (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice thread! 
I'm 5 weeks in with a Dinafem Roadrunner. My first auto. And I have no idea what I'm doing.
(Shes teaching me. )
The speed and growth rate are killing me. But, it's fun.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 22, 2010)

canon do you have a journal going or any pics. i have a rr seed i want to start


----------



## napa23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> Thats awesome dude! I was thinking about 60 day wonder, now im reeeaaaaly thinking about it!


 Do iiiiiit


----------



## Endorium (Oct 22, 2010)

Just started some La Diva auto flower seeds. Only put them to germinate 2 weeks ago and they are growing fast!! Using a nft hydro setup with 250W grow CFL. Sensi seeds 2 part grow nutients.
Regarding the pump in the NFT. Should it run constently or just every so often?
From what I hear La Diva(delicious seeds) are some of the best auto flower seeds you can get for yield/smoke.
Also 2 weeks in veg stage and they stink!!!!!


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 22, 2010)

thank you for the post! I have a super cali haze that is one week old, cfl (40,000 lumens) for now till I can get a 600w mh/hps system. I am running the lights on an 18/6 and currently have it in a 2.5 gallon pot. NOw could I take it outside (deep south 90 deg temps 70's 60s at night) with the current 12 hour light when I see the beginnings of flower? I have currently two Vanilla Kush (3 weeks) in the same room at the same light schedule and figure the suns light during flower would be markedly better than what I can provide. Feeding fish emulsion every other watering and super bloom too with filtered water and the just filtered water on the other days. Thanks for any help and great post.


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 22, 2010)

Anonamix said:


>


saa weeet plant.


----------



## napa23 (Oct 22, 2010)

ironheadxl said:


> thank you for the post! I have a super cali haze that is one week old, cfl (40,000 lumens) for now till I can get a 600w mh/hps system. I am running the lights on an 18/6 and currently have it in a 2.5 gallon pot. NOw could I take it outside (deep south 90 deg temps 70's 60s at night) with the current 12 hour light when I see the beginnings of flower? I have currently two Vanilla Kush (3 weeks) in the same room at the same light schedule and figure the suns light during flower would be markedly better than what I can provide. Feeding fish emulsion every other watering and super bloom too with filtered water and the just filtered water on the other days. Thanks for any help and great post.


 If you feel like you have to put them outside, let them sit in the sun during the day and bring them inside at night. They thrive best under 20/4. 12/12 will hold them back.


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> ..to be BEST...


Yessir! I figure.. If im going to plot out the course of this journey I might aswell work towards somthing i'll be proud of. 

as for cheese, if only had once (not my grow and not auto) It was very potent in smell and effect. From my research, the blue cheese will will be ideal for my breeding purposes. Only second thoughts were about the diesel.. thought of breeding the auto/purple trait into the original sour dies. but ive liked the diesel ryder ive seen lately and hope it will work with the cheese to make a truly pundgent purple.. auto!



ironheadxl said:


> thank you for the post! I have a super cali haze that is one week old, cfl (40,000 lumens) for now till I can get a 600w mh/hps system. I am running the lights on an 18/6 and currently have it in a 2.5 gallon pot. NOw could I take it outside (deep south 90 deg temps 70's 60s at night) with the current 12 hour light when I see the beginnings of flower? I have currently two Vanilla Kush (3 weeks) in the same room at the same light schedule and figure the suns light during flower would be markedly better than what I can provide. Feeding fish emulsion every other watering and super bloom too with filtered water and the just filtered water on the other days. Thanks for any help and great post.


Sorry if i cant answer you questions. but i wanna wish luck on the 600w, ive recently upped from a mass cfl rig, and the 400w hps has put more bud on my ladies in 1 week than my flouros grew in almost 1 month! you'll love the the strenght of a 600w hps and the floor space it can cover. 

Quick question.. is taht vanilla kush auto? I was wanting to run some pollen by one in my search for a CheeseCake line.


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 23, 2010)

ironheadxl said:


> saa weeet plant.


thank you sir! shes jsut been introduced to my new light and trying to put on all the wieght shes been holding back, i lover her lol


----------



## mossys (Oct 23, 2010)

Can't help thinking FullD is gonna be proud how this thread has woofed since he has been away.



> I'm 5 weeks in with a Dinafem Roadrunner. My first auto. And I have no idea what I'm doing.
> (Shes teaching me. )


Ha ha Canon...mine taught me all I know..with a little help from my Friends.
They are Addictive.
Do you have any photos...?

Endorium..sorry no help on your hydro question...
But..I was wondering..what kind of Stink do you have...?

ironheadxl....
I have had AF girls brought up to sex in a grow cupboard..then put outdoor in my off-season.
Sometime lower that 10 hours natural light...december.
It slows them up..but they will take it because even in winter we have blue sky/good light levels.

I find that if I get them to sex under light..they will take almost anything that mother nature throws at them.
But..
some of my girl are @ F11-12 outdoor..
so they are well acclimatised to my off season conditions.
*napa23* has the Best idea..bit of both..if that was practical for you.



> Yessir! I figure.. If im going to plot out the course of this journey I might aswell work towards somthing i'll be proud of.


Amen.

I had heard that Cheese was good..but never tried it.
All my time goes on homeworking my own girls or my crosses..
I need to get out and sample more....



> but ive liked the diesel ryder ive seen lately and hope it will work with the cheese to make a truly
> pundgent purple.. auto!


Fingers crossed for you m8..

BTW..your purple JEM...is she all purple..or is she holding Pink on the bottom of the calyxs..
I'm sure I keep seeing pink..?

AF posters..are any of you med growers..or all simple Stoners..?
Just wondering if we will be getting any good med reports back.


----------



## Endorium (Oct 23, 2010)

I put them in to germinate eaxctly 14 days ago. To me they seem to be growing very fast or is this normal growth??
The smell is off the leafs. THey look healthy as you can see but they are really making a smell ! I presume its good. Its definatly not a bad smell 
The stems on the plants seem really fat already. One has leafs going brown/yellow. Was told not to worry and maybe reduce nutrients.


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 23, 2010)

"Quick question.. is taht vanilla kush auto? I was wanting to run some pollen by one in my search for a CheeseCake line"
nope it is a Barney's Vanilla Kush Feminized no auto yet but my oh my those are some wide leaves on squat plants.


----------



## Endorium (Oct 23, 2010)

Wide leafs good? Its my first grow and really trying hard to do it right


----------



## mossys (Oct 23, 2010)

Good fat leaves like you have are beautiful..the whole growth pattern is great
you should have nice yield off them..
But..
the leaves on #1 pheno would worry me.

Unfortunately..I haven't grown hydro..so I'm not sure what the problem is.
I'm sure someone will be able to advise.
(If they were in compo..I would worry about stagnant water.)

I'm wondering..if you are starting to get a smell..if they are getting ready to sex...
that normally makes a bit of a stink.
Exciting times.


ironheadxl..these are AF girls brought to sex under lights..
then stuck outdoor when they got too tall for my grow cupboard.









BTW guys..I saw a shroomyshrooms here..does anybody know if it is OUR shroomy..or another one.


----------



## Endorium (Oct 23, 2010)

The leaves on that one plant are worrying me 
Its all from the same resevoir as the other one. Cant see any difference as to why one is not going yellow and the other one is?
ANy ideas from anyone as really dont want to loose it!
Water appears to be flowing past fine and the roots from both plants look very healthy


----------



## Endorium (Oct 23, 2010)

Had a good look at the plant that is going a bit yellow. The stem about have way up looks like its been damaged at some point and gone a little dark brown/black. It has not broken the whole way through but certainly damaged. Plant is still growing very fast so hopefully it recovers. Will take pictures tonight and you wont believe how much difference since this morning!!
Anything I can do to help it recover as I presume this is the casue of some leaves going yellow and getting brown spots.

Could the light be to close? Its a 250w cfl and its about 2 - 3 inches form the plant


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey y'all. thought i'd update you on my NL auto. been vegging 3 weeks now and is nice and bushy, so have decided to switch it to 12/12 on the red light, mainly coz i'm an impatient SOB and can't wait to get a smoke off of her 
Pics are of 18 days, 20 days and today, 21 days. the growth between day 18 and 20 is pretty wild. let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Kushman201 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey FullDuplex where did you get that BudWider strain from? Or is it your own cross?


----------



## mossys (Oct 23, 2010)

> Anything I can do to help it recover


Keep your fingers crossed.
We may be looking at results that came from the stem damage..and it may recover.
They have Hearts like Lions..so you may be lucky.

Can you see any New growth on it...?

The rest of them are looking Fine...good growing...
SmokeyDeHerb...that is a Good Looking plant.
Amazing the difference between day 18 & 21..

But gotta ask...why 12/12 on an Autoflower...?

​


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> Can't help thinking FullD is gonna be proud how this thread has woofed since he has been away.


Yeah I bet enjoying some b.betty . Its great seein peeps showin auto love!




mossys said:


> BTW..your purple JEM...is she all purple..or is she holding Pink on the bottom of the calyxs..
> I'm sure I keep seeing pink..?


exactly. pink at the bottom of calyxs, making for serious eye candy!



Endorium said:


> leaves going yellow and getting brown spots.
> 
> Could the light be to close? Its a 250w cfl and its about 2 - 3 inches form the plant


What im thinking, its good to keep those cfls close as possible without cookin your green. maybe use your forearm and move it to the distance you cant feel heat, that should be good. Im thinking the large leaf size compared to short height, they might wanna grow more than your lights letting them, thus they've grown into your lights heat?

maybe raise the light a few more inches to promote a bit of stretch? not to much tho.


----------



## Endorium (Oct 23, 2010)

i thought 12/12 on an autoflower did nothing except slow growth. Autoflowers do not go off light so doing 12/12 will not make it flower.
I am doing mine 24 hours light for the entire cycle then 3 days dark at the end.

I have noticed growth today and the damage must of been a few days ago so fingers crossed. In fact the damaged one is growing faster than the non damaged one!!


----------



## Endorium (Oct 23, 2010)

One closet to the camera is the one with the damaged stem. Small one to the left/back is Sharks tooth strain that is non auto. once Auto's have finished I will start to flower that one


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 23, 2010)

@mossy i heard a guy swear by 12/12. I cant remember his reasons tho lol. I know his results were there, but when i tried 12/12 start to end, I noticed a slower grwoth pre-flower. Ive heard other people cut it down to 12/12 a little bit after they flower, with the intent of quickening growth. 

also heard people giving them a day or so period of full darkness for another quickening push. Id probably only try taht towards the end for fear of herming them


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Oct 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> Keep your fingers crossed.
> We may be looking at results that came from the stem damage..and it may recover.
> They have Hearts like Lions..so you may be lucky.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mossys, this is my first grow so nice to hear i'm doing something right
As for switching to 12/12, basicly it's because of all the negative stuff i've heard about the nirvana NL auto's not flowering, not sure if mine are good or bad-bought them back in July- but don't want to waste too much time vegging them if they're not going to flower. Is it not a good idea to go 12/12? i've now read stuff that says 12/12 can reduce yeild on autos. Im seriously confused now as to what to do, 12/12, 18/6 or 20/4  If anyone can suggest what would be the best way to go i'd really appreciate it


----------



## Endorium (Oct 23, 2010)

Different AUto's do better of different lighting times so there is no one answer for you. I am growing La diva strain which loves 24 hours light all the way through. Plus that gives you maximum yield. 
Not sure what is best for your strain but I would be very surprised if 12/12 is good at any stage for an auto flower


----------



## mossys (Oct 23, 2010)

> BudWider strain from? Or is it your own cross?


One of mine.



> Yeah I bet enjoying some b.betty . Its great seein peeps showin auto love!


Amen on both points Anon..
dargo says he has been mixing the red and the white bud from Bad Betty..
and it is Fine smoke..



> exactly. pink at the bottom of calyxs, making for serious eye candy!


Thought so..
you know White JEM is my favourite..
that is my second favourite..
It will be interesting to see what you think when you had the strong white pheno first.


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Oct 23, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Different AUto's do better of different lighting times so there is no one answer for you. I am growing La diva strain which loves 24 hours light all the way through. Plus that gives you maximum yield.
> Not sure what is best for your strain but I would be very surprised if 12/12 is good at any stage for an auto flower


Thanks for the heads up dude, I think i'll stay 18/6 for another week and see if anything develops. Nirvana say flowering should start after about 3 weeks so if nothings doing by next weekend chances are they're from the dodgy batch so i'll bite the bullet, go 12/12 and assume they're not autos


----------



## mossys (Oct 23, 2010)

> In fact the damaged one is growing faster than the non damaged one!!


Brillaint m8..that is what I wanted to hear..hearts like lions...
We are reading old damage.
karma sent for them...hope they are all girls....

SmokeyDeHerb..that is what I was wondering about m8.

IF you think it is Non-AF..then 12/12 is where you want to be with it
But..
IF you think it is AF..it will actually slow it.

Normally I can spot the difference with them at 100 paces..
I've done so many AF rolls..
but yours has me scratching my chin.
What size pot doyou have her in..and how Tall is she..
it is quite hard to judge in a photo.

Normally..AF's will start to flower once they reach 5 nodes...what do you have on her...?



> Thanks Mossys, this is my first grow so nice to hear i'm doing something right


More impressive knowing it is your first.
Your cabinet/set up..and your care giving are obviously spot on...
coz what ever she is..she is in lovely condition.

Chilled growers grow chilled bud...

BTW..if you have been smoking bought bud..and this is your first own grown bud/smoke..
I hope you are still around come harvest..
because it will wipe the floor with you...
in the most delightful way.....


----------



## Canon (Oct 23, 2010)

5 Week old Road Runner from Dinafem (Free UFO).
I'm reaching my heigth capacity of the cab. May have about 10" tops left.
Will that be enough room? Or should I take measures(?) now?
I keep hearing conflicting ideas on if LSTing works on autos. 
Any Ideas?
Would be great if the growing was about done, but I fear it's not. 
     

As mentioned earlier,, I've no clue what I'm doing on these autos.


----------



## mossys (Oct 23, 2010)

That is a neat little set up.
I looked at the first photo and thought damn..it's gonna outgrow..then realised you had her stacked.
I'd say you will probably make it..
bout 6-6.5 weeks she should stop growing height and start fattening.

Iron Lungs has done LST-ing on AF's with great results..and I have the feeling FullD might have as well.

Anon..do you know if anyone has told Iron Lungs where we are..?
I know he was a member here..so I expected him popping in.
We could do with his LST and hydro imput. 

P.S. Canon..when I see those tiny/slim spidery top leaves..
I think it is gonna be a strong one.


----------



## brandon. (Oct 23, 2010)

Awesome thread so far! You guys are growing some beautiful AF's. I'm germinating my first AF right now, it's a Lowryder #2 (seems to be the typical first AF for most people haha).

Definitely sub'd.


----------



## Canon (Oct 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> P.S. Canon..when I see those tiny/slim spidery top leaves..
> I think it is gonna be a strong one.


Thanks. 'Taint she purdy?  (I am impressed - first auto)

6 1/2 - 7 weeks and near stop would be about as perfect as I could imagine at this point.

Thanks,
(loose) Canon


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Oct 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> SmokeyDeHerb..that is what I was wondering about m8.
> 
> IF you think it is Non-AF..then 12/12 is where you want to be with it
> But..
> ...


I've got her in a 10 inch deep tub full of 12 litres of houseplant compost and she's just nudging 5 inches tall



mossys said:


> Normally..AF's will start to flower once they reach 5 nodes...what do you have on her...?


Nodes are the secondary branches right? (sorry total noob!!) if they are she's got 5 with a 6th just on it's way



mossys said:


> More impressive knowing it is your first.
> Your cabinet/set up..and your care giving are obviously spot on...
> coz what ever she is..she is in lovely condition.


Thanks m8, got her in a 60cmx60cm secret jardin growtent under reflector with a 125w cfl in it

Chilled growers grow chilled bud...



mossys said:


> BTW..if you have been smoking bought bud..and this is your first own grown bud/smoke..
> I hope you are still around come harvest..
> because it will wipe the floor with you...
> in the most delightful way.....


That's what i'm hoping, and why i'm eager for her to show me something


----------



## Endorium (Oct 23, 2010)

Want to LST my plants in previous posts on this thread. Whats the best way? Could even do it to one and not the other so we get accurate of finding out if it works or not on AF's


----------



## mossys (Oct 23, 2010)

> I'm germinating my first AF right now, it's a Lowryder #2


Good Luck with them m8...
Bring us a photo when they are up..
canna porn donations always gratefully accepted.



> 'Taint she purdy?  (I am impressed - first auto)


I'm always Dead impressed seeing a good first time AF grow...
(I Killed my first ones...mutant grow lamp...)
She looks like she will be a great smoke.



> Nodes are the secondary branches right? (sorry total noob!!) if they are she's got 5 with a 6th just on it's way


From the bottom PAIR of leaves..just count up..
IF she has #6 on the way..give her 3 more days @ 18/6.
In 3 days..
She should put up pair #7..
if she does with no sign of sex..
bang her onto 12/12..she is non-af.



> That's what i'm hoping, and why i'm eager for her to show me something


Ah m8..I'm envious..your first own grown is a magic experience.
At Least 10 x stronger than bought..so plan a nice weekend..and just Indulge.

Doesn't matter AF or not..she is going to be a good un...

Northern Lights is the AF I should have made for myself but haven't got round to yet..
too many girls..not enough space..



> Want to LST my plants in previous posts on this thread.


Gonna see if we can get hold of Iron Lungs for you m8..
he has done it and made a good job..
so if we can find him he will help.

You have time..don't worry.


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Oct 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> From the bottom PAIR of leaves..just count up..
> IF she has #6 on the way..give her 3 more days @ 18/6.
> In 3 days..
> She should put up pair #7..
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up for me m8, she has definitley got #6 on the way - and there's quite a strong smell starting to come from my tent now as well, you can smell it soon as you walk in the room. So much for it being a low odour strain!
Thanks for the help m8, I'll see how she goes this next week and post updates


----------



## Bighill (Oct 23, 2010)

Any of you guys run that new dready auto jack strain? I am thinking of giving it a go! 
There is a super silver haze auto from a humbolt crew comming out too. That one should be good.

Bh.


----------



## brandon. (Oct 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> Good Luck with them m8...
> Bring us a photo when they are up..
> canna porn donations always gratefully accepted.


Absolutely man! I'll post her progress as soon as their is some!


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 24, 2010)

mossys said:


> It will be interesting to see what you think when you had the strong white pheno first.


Funny you say that, on both sides of that purple/pink is a sexy white girl! They've been nice and stinky, while the purple is sweet and suttle, these whites are giving off this pungent smell i cant get enough of.



mossys said:


> Anon..do you know if anyone has told Iron Lungs where we are..?
> I know he was a member here..so I expected him popping in.
> We could do with his LST and hydro imput.
> 
> ...


Yeah you should deff see if you can get him to stop by. I also vote for LST, tho it always hits me as and afterthougtht and i never think to do it soon enough. 
The ones i planeed to tie down seemed to love it, so in my opinion the autos dig the bondage 



Bighill said:


> Any of you guys run that new dready auto jack strain? I am thinking of giving it a go!
> There is a super silver haze auto from a humbolt crew comming out too. That one should be good.
> 
> Bh.


 
Whats up BH! glad to see ya. SSH auto is a dream come true, im going to look into this for sure!


----------



## Endorium (Oct 24, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/anonamix-293366.htmlAnonamix can you wlak me through what I do to LST my plants?

Plant that had damaged stem has really picked up since yesterday. Stem's on both plants are amazingly fat for such a young short plant. They are now 15 days old 
The smell they are putting out is unreal


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 24, 2010)

mossys said:


> Can't help thinking FullD is gonna be proud how this thread has woofed since he has been away.


Couldnt have put this better my self

I dont think that i could be any more proud of the response that this has gotten in my time away. This is as exciting as my vacation!.

Great job guys on keeping things alive. There has been so much info posted in the last week that i am astonished. I dont know what to say other than thank you all! This is the type of dedication it takes to bring these autos to the front of the playing field.



I see my friends have handled all the questions that you through at them. Which i never doubted for one min. Thanks Mossy, Anonamix, and uptosumpn for keeping this kicking in here. 

And thanks to the rest of you again.

Now for the fun.........

I have a few things that id like to share, first a few shots from my trip i think you all might enjoy and then a few of the finished ALF#3 that i came home to today. Ill explain more with the shots.

Here are some shots of the Vacation

























Here are the ALF#3

Stick Pheno












Bush Pheno JEM Dom












Now the JEM Breeding Project

The balance is amazing






Males






Well there you have it. I tried as best i could keeping up. I still cant believe how much i missed while out.

Hope you all had a good weekend 

Enjoy


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 24, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Any of you guys run that new dready auto jack strain? I am thinking of giving it a go!
> There is a super silver haze auto from a humbolt crew comming out too. That one should be good.
> 
> Bh.



Welcome BH glad to see you have arrived!


----------



## 43Hitman (Oct 24, 2010)

Endorium said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/anonamix-293366.htmlAnonamix can you wlak me through what I do to LST my plants?
> 
> Plant that had damaged stem has really picked up since yesterday. Stem's on both plants are amazingly fat for such a young short plant. They are now 15 days old
> The smell they are putting out is unreal
> View attachment 1229950


Check this thread out for LST Endorium. 
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/369528-low-stress-training-lst-guide.html


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 24, 2010)

mossys said:


> Outdoor Pot..in pots..on the patio.
> 
> Glad to see the patio again. But im ready to see your cab set up.
> 
> ...


This is totally up to you my friend. 
I would be more than happy to have it in here with all the other info,
it could only bring good things to the table for the auto world here.
Im always up for anything.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 24, 2010)

Wet Weights

60.5 gs






53.5 gs






Not bad for some little guys that were ment to be a seed run. Germed 2 of these in hopes to get a one to one ratio and got 2 females. Ill take tight compact buds any day.


Oh yeah and i think that i am beginning to loose my White status.....


----------



## napa23 (Oct 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Wet Weights
> 
> 60.5 gs
> 
> ...


 how many plants did you grow?


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 24, 2010)

napa23 said:


> how many plants did you grow?


There were 2 on that run that finished, there is another JEM behind these two that is in a full seed run.....


----------



## napa23 (Oct 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> There were 2 on that run that finished, there is another JEM behind these two that is in a full seed run.....


 Very nice. how many did u start with?


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 25, 2010)

napa23 said:


> Very nice. how many did u start with?


I started three for the breeding project. Got one fem and 2 males. One of the males is in a PC case to capture his pollen and this one as you can see is making the magic happen.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 25, 2010)

yo duplx got a question for ya my man

ive got a lowlife auto femm blueberry at day 37 and only have a few hairs....what do you recomend i do. switch to 12/12 or try 16/8? i'm on 18/6 right now.

peace buddy


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 25, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> yo duplx got a question for ya my man
> 
> ive got a lowlife auto femm blueberry at day 37 and only have a few hairs....what do you recomend i do. switch to 12/12 or try 16/8? i'm on 18/6 right now.
> 
> peace buddy


Its hard to tell. There could be several things that are causing this plant to be slow to flower. First off you have to look at the genetics, what line was it crossed from and to as well as how far the auto gene has been passed down.
The second thing is stress at an early age. IF this happened this too will cause a slow flower.

I have heard of this strain having trouble before and that the results were not that great. I have not grown this strain so i wouldn't know off hand of the quality or ability of this plant so i will not judge its genetics until i grown one. That is if i ever put down Mossys gear 

I would give it a shot at 12/12 just to see. The plant has started to flower under the longer light periods, but that doesn't mean that its a 100% auto. 
I have seen these same traits on most of the Nirvana seeds were sold and i do believe that is the reason that they were removed from the site. 
I say give it a run for about a week on 12/12 this should trigger the flower period for the plant. If it starts doing well on the 12/12 schedule i would leave it there. 
This is where things could get a little harry. You have to be careful with light periods. If you flip to different light periods to many times you WILL hermi your plant. 
But i think at this point you will like the results if you go 12/12 it should finish out the plant correctly.

There is a thread out there about the NL auto. The guy that was growing it had the same issues and went 12/12 and they started getting thick on him quick.

Post up some pics would love to see the plant.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 25, 2010)

hey guys i got one auto widow and one auto ak here just wondering if u think i should pot up or wait a few more days as i hear that the autos dont like their roots cramped...keep in mind i tend to use a little trick where i cut the cup along the side and cut the bottom off and then set it in the hole and slide the cup out...tens to keep the rootball intact better cause ive had bad luck with just flipping the cups over

Day 8

View attachment 1231395


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 25, 2010)

yo fd. here she is at day 37. have given her quite a bit of lst. she is in ffof soil. smaller [lant is a la diva runt. both under a 125w 2700k cfl


----------



## mossys (Oct 25, 2010)

.....wey hey..you are back...

hee..hee..we had a little "Bring a Bud party" while you were away.

Great scenery m8..no wonder you were enjoying yourself.
Bud gotta taste so much sweeter in country like that.

I was captivated by the fish..so many so big...
then I scrolled down to ALFie baby...wowsers m8..

Stunning...
you and upto really are getting superb at knocking them out like that Every time.

My absolute admiration to you both.

I wish we could get everyone growing like that..
(Including Me...)

there is nothing Special about the crosses..
IMO..they are Standard AF's...
it is what you are pulling out of them in party cups with your growing that is special.

Long time ago when I was calibrating yield I started working out yeild per inch of plant..
with those stocky little phenos..you have to be laughing.

Mighty growing m8.



> Oh yeah and i think that i am beginning to loose my White status.....


I see m8..I see...
I just cannot figure how you managed to Avoid it for so long..

Taking it into account..we could change your name to the slightly pink Knight if you want...
(well..it is not fully red is it.......)

WELCOME BACK M8....


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 25, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> hey guys i got one auto widow and one auto ak here just wondering if u think i should pot up or wait a few more days as i hear that the autos dont like their roots cramped...keep in mind i tend to use a little trick where i cut the cup along the side and cut the bottom off and then set it in the hole and slide the cup out...tens to keep the rootball intact better cause ive had bad luck with just flipping the cups over
> 
> Day 8
> 
> View attachment 1231395


Personally i would get them to there final resting place now there about the size i transplant at. Its always good to do it B4 sex, this way you dont risk stunting them. Your transplant method has just been recorded too  pretty slick Idea that i will not be using when i do more transplants. 

The little guys look great keep up the good work.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 25, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> yo fd. here she is at day 37. have given her quite a bit of lst. she is in ffof soil. smaller [lant is a la diva runt. both under a 125w 2700k cfl
> 
> 
> View attachment 1231438View attachment 1231445View attachment 1231443View attachment 1231440


She deff looks like she is forming tops and has entered the flower stage, but at the time to age difference i would say that she is not 100% standard AF. Give her that 12/12 kick and i think that you will be impressed. the only thing is that other gal might suffer from the shorter light period and may not finish as strong.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 25, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Personally i would get them to there final resting place now there about the size i transplant at. Its always good to do it B4 sex, this way you dont risk stunting them. Your transplant method has just been recorded too  pretty slick Idea that i will not be using when i do more transplants.
> 
> The little guys look great keep up the good work.


thanks dude +rep


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 25, 2010)

> hee..hee..we had a little "Bring a Bud party" while you were away.


I see how it is lol, bring out the good stuff when im away 




> Great scenery m8..no wonder you were enjoying yourself.
> Bud gotta taste so much sweeter in country like that.
> I was captivated by the fish..so many so big...
> then I scrolled down to ALFie baby...wowsers m8..


Thanks my friend, and it did taste so much sweeter there, that is my fav place and the trout fishing there is outstanding as you can see  this is THE only other thing that is as relaxing. So i had both couldnt have been better 




> I wish we could get everyone growing like that..
> (Including Me...)


The main reason for the book and its starting to come together.



> it is what you are pulling out of them in party cups with your growing that is special.


Still shocks me every time when they hit the scales. I cant believe how tight packed they are as well as the weight it just blows my mind



> with those stocky little phenos..you have to be laughing.


every time i snip a leaf i laugh a little 



> Mighty growing m8.


Thank you much! That means a ton coming from you



> I see m8..I see...
> I just cannot figure how you managed to Avoid it for so long..
> 
> Taking it into account..we could change your name to the slightly pink Knight if you want...
> ...


I dont know how either just my luck i think like you said ying~yang ya know.
cant have one with out the other.

And i think ill stick with the White name for now lol im secure but pink isnt my thing LOL


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 25, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> thanks dude +rep


anytime


----------



## Endorium (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheers 43Hitman for the link to LST'ing
These ae todays picks. The first one shows the damage to the stem on one. It has never stopped growing and is actully growing very fast at present. I think considering they were seeds in a pack 16 days ago they are doing well 
I will LST the back one but not sure about the one with the damaged stem? What do you guys think? Thanks for all the help so far


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, thought i'd update on my Nirvana NL auto. Day 23 and i'm keeping her on 18/6 as i think she's showing a few pistils.
Pics were all taken today.
I read the links posted earlier on LST and thought i'd give it a go. Have used pipe cleaners to hold down the main stem. 
Any comments or thoughts greatly recieved


----------



## napa23 (Oct 25, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> Hi, thought i'd update on my Nirvana NL auto. Day 23 and i'm keeping her on 18/6 as i think she's showing a few pistils.
> Pics were all taken today.
> I read the links posted earlier on LST and thought i'd give it a go. Have used pipe cleaners to hold down the main stem.
> Any comments or thoughts greatly recieved
> ...


 Looks good, her top will stretch up to the light within a day.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 25, 2010)

> Day 23 and i'm keeping her on 18/6 as i think she's showing a few pistils.


Glad to hear it. If you can get a close shot of the inter-nodes, i can help you ID them 




> I read the links posted earlier on LST and thought i'd give it a go.


Looks fantastic job well done there , they take to it well, seems to get them to produce more. You will notice a serious change to the plant with in 24-36 hrs. You'll notice the shift of growth to the new areas that are getting light. Just goes to show how important light penetration is. 



napa23 said:


> Looks good, her top will stretch up to the light within a day.


Couldnt have said it better my self!


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 25, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> Hi, thought i'd update on my Nirvana NL auto. Day 23 and i'm keeping her on 18/6 as i think she's showing a few pistils.
> Pics were all taken today.
> I read the links posted earlier on LST and thought i'd give it a go. Have used pipe cleaners to hold down the main stem.
> Any comments or thoughts greatly recieved
> ...


Looks good, I look forward to see her bud up! keeps us posted


----------



## 43Hitman (Oct 25, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Cheers 43Hitman for the link to LST'ing
> These ae todays picks. The first one shows the damage to the stem on one. It has never stopped growing and is actully growing very fast at present. I think considering they were seeds in a pack 16 days ago they are doing well
> I will LST the back one but not sure about the one with the damaged stem? What do you guys think? Thanks for all the help so far
> View attachment 1231741View attachment 1231743View attachment 1231744


No problem man. Glad I was able to help.


----------



## mossys (Oct 26, 2010)

There is a new nasty virus about.
It comes in from someone you know..then mails out to everyone in your addy book.
It send them an advert..normally for pharmacy goods.
Everyone thinks it is simply an advertising stunt..
But..
Our debit cards got done while I had it.

IF you think you have it..don't use your cards on-line til you clear it up.

It is a Pig to get out..as you think you have it cleared out..then it will pop up again in a few days.

SuperAnti spyware couldn't clear it..

But..

*MalwareBytes...anti-malware..freedownload* seems as if it clears it.


----------



## mossys (Oct 26, 2010)

> I see how it is lol, bring out the good stuff when im away


Hey...if I'd avertised it on Facebook..you could have come home to your thread trashed ciggy burns in the carpet and a couple of pregnant teenagers...  

The trout are Amazing..
is that a commercial thing where the river is "stocked"..
or are they natural...?

If natural...I wanna drink that water.



> The main reason for the book and its starting to come together.


Yup....



> every time i snip a leaf i laugh a little


Cracked up...hope you are saving it towards canna vodka...

I've just done my second batch..
saved all the trim from the black-line..and this lot is a lot darker..and flowery..
looks Evil..almost dark rum colour. 



> And i think ill stick with the White name for now lol im secure but pink isnt my thing LOL


Ha ha ha..thought you Might....
I've been waiting to get one of you with that title..... 

Guess where I just got incense...Purple AK..in the purple pheno..
I was surprised..
normally I would associate with white or off white bud. 
but it was in the very dark pheno.

Remember the 3 non-af girls I saved for tincture..?
I went up to roll a stash yesterday..
thought I better have a test smoke...
OMG...
Rough as a Badger Bum....
I swear blind if you have hairs in the bridge of your nose...
I've singed mine.

I exhaled through the nose..and it burned...
I think it is going to be in cure a while. 

Then..I went to roll..and the rolling paper Stuck to my tongue..
I didn't have enought spit left to wet it properly..

Maybe you can get too much afghan into one cross.


----------



## mossys (Oct 26, 2010)

> Day 23 and i'm keeping her on 18/6 as i think she's showing a few pistils


Excellent...

it is what I was worried about.
IF you had hit her with 12/12 and she was just ready to sex anyway...
you would think it was the change in the light schedule.

Watch her closely anyway..
IF she sits pre-pistilate..and doesn't form Definite buds sites..i.e...she fatttens the bud sites fast..
she Could still be non-af and may need to go 12-12.

She is developing a beautiful crown.

How is the grow smell off her..
I was intrigued to see you say she was described as low grow odour..
the Northern Lights I saw...non-af..was one of the smelliest phenos I've ever met.

Delish....


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Oct 26, 2010)

mossys said:


> Excellent...
> 
> it is what I was worried about.
> IF you had hit her with 12/12 and she was just ready to sex anyway...
> ...


Thanks for all the positive comments - i've got to say i'm pretty made up with the way things have gone so far.
However, now i've looked REAL close at her, i'm not sure if they are pistils or just new growth. I've got some photos as close as i could, if you or FullD or anyone else can tell me if they are pistils i'd appreciate it.
I've put a second pipe cleaner on her stem now as well as when i looked in on her this morning she was reaching for the sky.
As for the odour, I'm sure i read it was low odour on the nirvana write up-could be wrong- it's not a massive smell but you can smell it a good 15 feet from the tent, and inside the tent, well lets just say it smells GOOOOOD!!


Thanks in advance - you guys have made my first grow a real pleasure


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 26, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments - i've got to say i'm pretty made up with the way things have gone so far.
> However, now i've looked REAL close at her, i'm not sure if they are pistils or just new growth. I've got some photos as close as i could, if you or FullD or anyone else can tell me if they are pistils i'd appreciate it.
> I've put a second pipe cleaner on her stem now as well as when i looked in on her this morning she was reaching for the sky.
> As for the odour, I'm sure i read it was low odour on the nirvana write up-could be wrong- it's not a massive smell but you can smell it a good 15 feet from the tent, and inside the tent, well lets just say it smells GOOOOOD!!
> ...


 I have marked the growth in color so that you can tell what i am talking about.

Currently i see no signs of sex at all. What i DO see is as follows.

The blue Rings are _stipules_ and are a normal part of growth.
The Red rings are _New Growth_







From what i see here you may need to put her into 12/12 i see no signs of sex male or female at all.

one thing i can say is that this plant is one happy healthy plant. It like the environment you have it in as well as what you are doing to her. keep up the good job


----------



## 43Hitman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey FD, why can't I see the pics your posts? I have no problem seeing other pics posted from other users.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 26, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Hey FD, why can't I see the pics your posts? I have no problem seeing other pics posted from other users.


you should be able to now. If i have them in the albums i think i have it set to private for some reason. I added you as friend so they should appear after you accept


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 26, 2010)

> Cracked up...hope you are saving it towards canna vodka...


That or bubble this time. my oil making still needs honing in as i messed the last batch up. but i have a good bit of trim left from the last run as well as this one.



> I've just done my second batch..
> saved all the trim from the black-line..and this lot is a lot darker..and flowery..
> looks Evil..almost dark rum colour.


Have a shot for me my friend.





> Guess where I just got incense...Purple AK..in the purple pheno..
> I was surprised..


As well am I. Now what exactly is the cross in the purp AK? I know its got JEM in it. Im assuming thats what brought the incense pheno over?



> Remember the 3 non-af girls I saved for tincture..?
> I exhaled through the nose..and it burned...
> I think it is going to be in cure a while.


I do remember and sounds to me that it may need quite some time to cure. If its that harsh it may need to be locked away lol




> Maybe you can get too much afghan into one cross.


Nah i dont think so just gets it closer to dominance if you ask me


----------



## mossys (Oct 26, 2010)

> From what i see here you may need to put her into 12/12 i see no signs of sex male or female at all.


mmm...thinking that way too..now we have had a good look. 



> you can smell it a good 15 feet from the tent, and inside the tent, well lets just say it smells GOOOOOD!!


THAT is what I remember her for.

My m8 brought me a bud to try..and he had it wrapped in 7 of those little sandwich bags..
and I smelled it coming before he got to the door..
I thought I was hallucinating..

Hope yours is as Good.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 26, 2010)

> *MalwareBytes...anti-malware..freedownload* seems as if it clears it.


great application! Another good one is AVG @ download.com free and works great i use it religiously!



> Hey...if I'd avertised it on Facebook..you could have come home to your thread trashed ciggy burns in the carpet and a couple of pregnant teenagers...


I hear ya and i think you are right on this one, and no one wants hormonal confused teeny boppers running around  




> The trout are Amazing..
> is that a commercial thing where the river is "stocked"..
> or are they natural...?
> 
> If natural...I wanna drink that water.



Thank you my friend, they are as natural as can be. They do have an "assistance" program there though. They use it when the population dwindles. The trout for the program are raised in a natural spring hatchery that is fed by the mountain springs and streams that are around the area. So yeah you can drink the water, how do you think i took care of the cotton mouth i had while on my journey 

On a interesting note, remember the Golden fish in the water? This is an anomaly of the rainbow trout species. This guy was created by accident, it is a mutation, however not a bad one. At first they thought it was going to have issues given the mutation, thing is its 10% smarter than the average normal rainbow species. So they kept it around and bred them out to put in the water to fish for. They only come from one place in the US and that is where i was on this trip.  Got to love the secrets of the Blue Ridges


----------



## Bighill (Oct 26, 2010)

Too bad i can't see your pics FD. 

Bh.


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Oct 26, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> From what i see here you may need to put her into 12/12 i see no signs of sex male or female at all.
> 
> one thing i can say is that this plant is one happy healthy plant. It like the environment you have it in as well as what you are doing to her. keep up the good job


Thanks mate, that's what you call going above and beyond 
Can't thank you enough.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 26, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Too bad i can't see your pics FD.
> 
> Bh.


Sorry my friend i think that i have it fixed now. Let me know if you can see them.

So glad to see you made it over here.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 26, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> Thanks mate, that's what you call going above and beyond
> Can't thank you enough.


Anytime thats what its all about. That is one of the goals of this thread to teach share and learn from one another. Its all about spreading the love and karma


----------



## Bighill (Oct 26, 2010)

RIU seems a little more chill. 

We need to get the AF thing rolling over here. Get ourselves a sub forum. I should have some new stuff to add in a month or so. Still doing renos over here, so i haven't been able to plant anything new. Itching though, i thinking i am going run the rest of mossys packs.. alf/bw/bb. Prolly do another seed run of the ICU, i really liked this one. The skunky phenos really took the cake. That and they are about all that finished this year outside.

Edit: Pics are fixed now, i am in the know. Thanks mate.

Bh.


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 26, 2010)

Bighill said:


> RIU seems a little more chill.
> 
> We need to get the AF thing rolling over here. Get ourselves a sub forum. I should have some new stuff to add in a month or so. Still doing renos over here, so i haven't been able to plant anything new. Itching though, i thinking i am going run the rest of mossys packs.. alf/bw/bb. Prolly do another seed run of the ICU, i really liked this one. The skunky phenos really took the cake. That and they are about all that finished this year outside.
> 
> ...


I agree with the AF sub forum.. that would be awweessoome.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 26, 2010)

Bighill said:


> RIU seems a little more chill.
> 
> We need to get the AF thing rolling over here. Get ourselves a sub forum. I should have some new stuff to add in a month or so. Still doing renos over here, so i haven't been able to plant anything new. Itching though, i thinking i am going run the rest of mossys packs.. alf/bw/bb. Prolly do another seed run of the ICU, i really liked this one. The skunky phenos really took the cake. That and they are about all that finished this year outside.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more with you on this one BH. I think that this is the place where we can really get it going. There is interest here just no real home. That is what i am looking for i can tell you that. It would be nice to have a dedicated subforum for this side of the canna world. We have some good things going here and a ton of info to offer the site, as well as its users. 

Glad that you can see the pics, love the new thread you got going too. Got a shot of my alf#3 in there for ya. BW is stout, look for the citrus/lime pheno. Had this last time it was fantastic.



Anonamix said:


> I agree with the AF sub forum.. that would be awweessoome.


 Indeed


----------



## mossys (Oct 27, 2010)

> That is one of the goals of this thread to teach share and learn from one another. Its all about spreading the love and karma


And having a whole load of FUN while we are doing it....

You learn more when you are having fun.

FullD..that virus came through my AVG paid version 9... 



> So yeah you can drink the water, how do you think i took care of the cotton mouth i had while on my journey


There are 4 afghan dominants in the BW...they are Notorius for it...

BTW..I meant to ask...
have you picked up any Paranoia on her..?
Someone in this house is very sensitive to it..
and I think I have a touch in the DC black line crosses..so I was wondering



> Got to love the secrets of the Blue Ridges


Yeah m8..I'll probably never get the chance to visit myself..so it is good to see it through your eyes...

Love the info on the fish..genetics are amazing..I can get lost in them.

BH..


> i really liked this one. The skunky phenos really took the cake


IF it is the pheno I think..then go for ALF#3 next.

I'm gonna be joining you shortly on the grow cupboard.
I'm hoping to have it up and operating for halloween..
canna harvest festival...for Luck.

FullD..


> Now what exactly is the cross in the purp AK? I know its got JEM in it


JEM x AK-47 x WHITE RUSSIAN
I Think it has to be the JEM taking the incense over..
But..
it is unusual for it to be so strong in a deep purple pheno..
maybe I have a meld somewhere.

Fingers crossed eh..

What are you planning next..?

Regards to the caretaker...methinks he is Training up well.....


----------



## 43Hitman (Oct 27, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> you should be able to now. If i have them in the albums i think i have it set to private for some reason. I added you as friend so they should appear after you accept



Thanks FD, now I can go back and look at the pics from your vacation.


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Oct 27, 2010)

Back with a few more pics.
25 days in and she seems to be responding well to LST
I've tied down 2 more branches, mainly to get some light down below the canopy.



Is it possible to have a rough guess at yield? If so would someone like to have a stab?
In fact we could have a little sweep. Closest to the dried amount gets a hearty 'well done' and a slap on the back


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 27, 2010)

> And having a whole load of FUN while we are doing it....


Couldnt agree more and it seems that we are having tons of it here now 




> that virus came through my AVG paid version 9...


This is no good. I use version 11 but i am shocked it came through there, its usully pretty hard to get past AVG. Someone was doing there virus homework when they wrote that one.



> have you picked up any Paranoia on her..?


I hate to say this but quite a bit. I had a few moments i had to remind my self that everything was ok. The level of severity varies though. On a joint or small bowl its not so bad but spark her in a bong or blunt .....its over. 




> Yeah m8..I'll probably never get the chance to visit myself..so it is good to see it through your eyes...


Glad that you can enjoy them that way. Its the whole reason i began taking pics years ago to share my experiences. 



> Love the info on the fish..genetics are amazing..I can get lost in them.


Ha ha Knew you would appreciate that.






> JEM x AK-47 x WHITE RUSSIAN
> I Think it has to be the JEM taking the incense over..
> But..
> it is unusual for it to be so strong in a deep purple pheno..
> maybe I have a meld somewhere.


I think that you have. Something some where lined up for you on that cross. Now your getting purp AK's that smell of heaven 




> What are you planning next..?
> 
> Regards to the caretaker...methinks he is Training up well.....


Aside from the plans with caretaker i am working on my first hyb. I have started it with the PJ that i am doing a seed run on now. I am in search of a blue or purple male. I would be happy with either but i really REALLY want a blue male. Once i see what i want i will be taking that and crossing it to the Cali Blue Hash Plant.

for two reasons, this plant has blues and purps in it and is a HIGH resin producer. I figure after i hit it with a blue male up to F3 i should lock down some color, then from there i am not sure depends on how the ALF works out. Either way im gonna hit it with either ALF #3 or BW due to their resin production. Then its a back cross and then IBL to find what i want  This is a round about goal it may change as i go 

He has learned a lot and did exceptional on my vacation. he was able to ID males and everything, also picked what he thought was the best looking male as it was coming into maturity as i was gone. It would have been the same one i would have picked too .....


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 27, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Thanks FD, now I can go back and look at the pics from your vacation.


 anytime hope you enjoy them


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 27, 2010)

Hijacking Time 

So I've been off the forums for awhile but came back because I was looking for a new Auto strain to grow. Was looking into the Purple Jems but after seeing all the grow journals I can tell it's crap. Only reason I would ever grow purple is to have purple buds. And I don't see many people getting that with that strain.

So you've decided to grow some Autoflowering plants? Great. I love them and it's the only thing I grow. I notice most people on here just buy a 10 pack and grow them so here are my tips if you're gonna do that.

*Rule #1* I highly recommend having HPS lighting system when flowering these. It is just so much better than CFLs and Mh. You can use Florescents when they are babies but when they show sex they should be put under HPS right away.

*RULE # 2* If you can't afford HPS system right now grow regular plants. You'll be way more satisfied in the end.

*Rule # 3* Buy atleast 2 gallon pots. 3 gallon if you have the room.

*Rule # 4* The number 1 reason for your lowryder to stunt and become a little 1 Foot dwarf is due to late transplanting or transplanting to roughly if you're a noob. Think of transplanting as doing surgery. Must be nice and gentle. PLESE LOOK UP VIDEOS ON HOW TO TRANSPLANT IF YOU DON'T KNOW HOW ALREADY.

*Rule # 5 *Easy on Nutes!!! I use foxfarm and use LESS THAN HALF than what is recommended on the feeding schedule and i feed them only ONCE EVERY 3 DAYS and that's with lightly watering everyday. Always good to keep that soil moist.
*
Ok now it's on to my personal prefrences:*

*Prefrence # 1* If you're gonna grow an AF strain go with something that is crossed with Lowryder #2. Lowryder #1 to me is straight garbage and a waste of time. Unless your somebody who doesn't care about yield. I DO!!!

*Prefrence #2* What is the whole point of growing AFs indoor? BECASUE THERE FAST!!! So I personally run my LR2s on 20/4. I've tried 16/8 18/6 and 20/4. Only difference is that they will finish faster. Note: with 16/8 I only ran that light cycle after my plants were 30 days in.

*Prefrence #3* Please utililize the space and light you have. Use the correct pot size for you number of plants and watts you're running. Ask me any questions if unsure.

*Prefrence #4* Start them out in baby pot and transplant them IMMEDIATELY when sex is shown so check your babies everyday cause some show sex faster then others.

*Prefrence #5 *Again this goes with prefrence #1. The whole point of Lowryders is time so if you can, run constant Co2 with 1500 ppm if you can afford it. This will not only make your yield better but make your plants finish a day or two quicker.

If i have left out any info that you need feel free to ask!!!

I'm looking into Flash auto seeds. The speedy gonzalez strain sounds good but I haven't seen a journal yet on them. Might have to be the first one to do that. Also looking into their Purple Mazar. I emailed the people at Dr chronic to see if they can ask the breeder if that starin was created with LR #1 or LR#2. I would definitely buy it if it was creats with the LR2.

You've been Hijacked 

Note: will post pics of my current crop when lights turn off in T-Minus 25 minutes


----------



## 43Hitman (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a few pics of my AF. I call her Mable cause when she's done I'm sure she'll be able.  She is from Buddha Seeds and the strain is White Dwarf. She is at day 29, I hope y'all like what you see. This is my very first AF, and started her in FFOF with no problems with it being to hot for her. I know some people have said that FFOF is too hot for some strains.

View attachment 1236211View attachment 1236212View attachment 1236214View attachment 1236215View attachment 1236217View attachment 1236218View attachment 1236219View attachment 1236220View attachment 1236221


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 27, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Here is a few pics of my AF. I call her Mable cause when she's done I'm sure she'll be able.  She is from Buddha Seeds and the strain is White Dwarf. She is at day 29, I hope y'all like what you see. This is my very first AF, and started her in FFOF with no problems with it being to hot for her. I know some people have said that FFOF is too hot for some strains.


She looks fantastic! Great structure and the balance is pretty good too. Good healthy looking plant. Job well done 

One thing i would recommend. If you dont mind me saying so.
I noticed in the first pic you have a slight yellowing to the leaves. Yellowing comes in natural towards the end. But this is something different.
I had the same issue happen on my first auto grow. First i thought it was a lock out but it was not that at all. I had the HPS TOO close.
It can cause the tops to yellow if it is too close. Its almost like your "bleaching" the leaves so to speak. With the light you got going on in there in that tight area
your light foot print is bigger than you think. I was able to back off my 250 10 inches more than what i had it and still produced the same amount, and the yellowing stopped.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 27, 2010)

Well they are dry to my liking for the Jars tonight. My bud dryer is fantastic 

Thought id share what i found as i cut into nugs.







Deep colors here almost black


----------



## 43Hitman (Oct 27, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> She looks fantastic! Great structure and the balance is pretty good too. Good healthy looking plant. Job well done
> 
> One thing i would recommend. If you dont mind me saying so.
> I noticed in the first pic you have a slight yellowing to the leaves. Yellowing comes in natural towards the end. But this is something different.
> ...


Thanks for that bit of advice. I'll do just that.


----------



## 43Hitman (Oct 27, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Well they are dry to my liking for the Jars tonight. My bud dryer is fantastic
> 
> Thought id share what i found as i cut into nugs.
> 
> ...


Oh my! That looks tasty my friend. Can't wait to hear the smoke report.


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 27, 2010)

43.. Looks like she'll fill into a nice top bud for ya!

FD.. I want your camera... and your bud lol. Great pics man desktop background worthy


----------



## 43Hitman (Oct 27, 2010)

Generally speaking when can I expect to start seeing crystals? Or is that more of a strain specific deal?


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 27, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Oh my! That looks tasty my friend. Can't wait to hear the smoke report.


Thank you sir and i will be sure to post one. i have been waiting on this smoke since it broke ground, cant wait to taste it 



Anonamix said:


> FD.. I want your camera... and your bud lol. Great pics man desktop background worthy


LOL one thing i do mind sharing  and thank you.
Best investment (electronically) i have made in a while. But id be glad to share a bud with ya 

_edit_ If there is any shot you ever want let me know and ill send you the hi res pics



43Hitman said:


> Generally speaking when can I expect to start seeing crystals? Or is that more of a strain specific deal?


Should be there now, but there small. Real small. You need to get a 10x magnifying scope and youll see everything you need.

If you have a camera with a Macro setting you can use it to. Thats how i do most of my judging on the trich's. Shoot it and then blow it up to look at the gland heads.


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 27, 2010)

My sea of colas


----------



## sleeperls93 (Oct 27, 2010)

i have a question about photoperiod... I currently have two auto-widows flowering; there in the same closet with 4 other normal photoperiod strains that are vegging, the closet is under a 18/6 light schedule. My plan was to wait until the autos finished before flipping to a 12/12 light cycle, the thing is the others may be ready to switch before the autos are ready... How will switching to 12/12 effect the autos?? I'm using a 1k watt hps btw..


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 27, 2010)

sleeperls93 said:


> i have a question about photoperiod... I currently have two auto-widows flowering; there in the same closet with 4 other normal photoperiod strains that are vegging, the closet is under a 18/6 light schedule. My plan was to wait until the autos finished before flipping to a 12/12 light cycle, the thing is the others may be ready to switch before the autos are ready... How will switching to 12/12 effect the autos?? I'm using a 1k watt hps btw..


Yes it will affect your autos dramatically. Why not wait til there done and let your regular plants veg longer? Do you not have enough room? If not, you can always take your regular plants out and move them into a dark room for the 6 hours. If that's possible for you.


----------



## sleeperls93 (Oct 28, 2010)

guitarjon said:


> Yes it will affect your autos dramatically. Why not wait til there done and let your regular plants veg longer? Do you not have enough room? If not, you can always take your regular plants out and move them into a dark room for the 6 hours. If that's possible for you.


I could defenately wait, don't want to mess with the momentum they currently have, which is awesome at the moment!


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 28, 2010)

Yea i wouldn't either. The bigger they get the bigger of a yield you'll have


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 28, 2010)

back on track.......

So last night when i was harvesting some of the alpha male pollen i noticed something on him i haven't seen before. 
As i looked him over i noticed that some of the top sacs are starting to show a little color!!
Here i am making some F2's in search of a blue or purple male and i get one with the one that i am breeding with. 
I have a feeling that the males do a good bit of passing along there genetics rather than the female.
I know that when you want to make a non auto auto you use male pollen form the auto
Im hoping the same rule applied to the color 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 28, 2010)

hey guys, one question for ya im on day 11(check the siggy) and just wanted to know when a good time to start 1/4 strength nutes...it seems from what ive read that the autos arent too hungry for nutes so im wondering if i should even bother with grow nutes or just wait until they start to flower and use the bloom nutes...BTW im usin MG moisture control in case u were wondering what kind of nutes are in the soil


----------



## mossys (Oct 28, 2010)

> Jarred


Yup...and I can see the Colour from here.....Yippee m8..

Hope it was worth the wait....



> But id be glad to share a bud with ya


Wey Hey Party @ FullD's Place......and you are all invited.....



> I have a feeling that the males do a good bit of passing along there genetics rather than the female.


Not scientific..only what I have noticed from my own grows..
deliberately changing male/fem donors on the same crosses to See..
Fem donor more likely to dominate f1-f3.

But..If you put it in (to your base cross)..you can get it out..
be interesting to see your results.

BTW..the Bettys I started for the Mixed bud pheno...
4 Red males..
And 4 deep purple fems...
Typical. 




> My bud dryer is fantastic


You need to tell us about it.....


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 28, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> hey guys, one question for ya im on day 11(check the siggy) and just wanted to know when a good time to start 1/4 strength nutes...it seems from what ive read that the autos arent too hungry for nutes so im wondering if i should even bother with grow nutes or just wait until they start to flower and use the bloom nutes...BTW im usin MG moisture control in case u were wondering what kind of nutes are in the soil


From my experience i start nutes at 1/4 strength at about day 5-7. I have had issues in the past where i didnt start them till 1.5-2weeks and the plants started showing deficiencies as they began the flower mode. This taught me quick that they do need them from time to time. If you are in MG soil go light on the nutes. id say on first dose about 2-2.5 ml of nutes at first. Then after week 2 mine can handel a full dose at 2tbs or 10ml of solution.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> From my experience i start nutes at 1/4 strength at about day 5-7. I have had issues in the past where i didnt start them till 1.5-2weeks and the plants started showing deficiencies as they began the flower mode. This taught me quick that they do need them from time to time. If you are in MG soil go light on the nutes. id say on first dose about 2-2.5 ml of nutes at first. Then after week 2 mine can handel a full dose at 2tbs or 10ml of solution.


so u think i should give em a little veg nutes until i see flowers? or just start bloom now


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 28, 2010)

> Yup...and I can see the Colour from here.....Yippee m8..
> 
> Hope it was worth the wait....


Oh was it. I am glad that it finally came through, shame though that i didnt get a chance to IBL them. Figures i would get two females should have planted 3 seeds lol.




> Wey Hey Party @ FullD's Place......and you are all invited.....


Come one come all! Little smoke party would be nice




> Not scientific..only what I have noticed from my own grows..
> deliberately changing male/fem donors on the same crosses to See..
> Fem donor more likely to dominate f1-f3
> 
> ...


This is good to hear. If the female dominates f1-f3 then i can hold onto the look and feel of the mother. the mother already contains blues and purps, im hoping with the colored male i can find a meld of the two. Then the f2-f3 should have some nice choices to pick from. Once stable auto ill BX to revive the original mother look and hopefully trich trates. I cant wait to see either 




> BTW..the Bettys I started for the Mixed bud pheno...
> 4 Red males..
> And 4 deep purple fems...
> Typical.


This means that i will have more white  thats usually the pattern you get a bunch of color and then i get whites. Then when you have a break i get the color lol.





> You need to tell us about it.....


For sure and its simple to build. Its not pretty but it works.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 28, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> so u think i should give em a little veg nutes until i see flowers? or just start bloom now


I would deff get some veg nutes in there and then after a week of flower then hit them with bloom nutes


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I would deff get some veg nutes in there and then after a week of flower then hit them with bloom nutes


LMFAO. DO NOT FEED ANY NUTES UNTIL SEX HAS SHOWN AND YOU HAVE TRANSPLANTED INTO BIGGER POT. That's how you stunt your plant. There is enough nutrients in the soil for the first 3 weeks. If your doing hydro, I would bet all the money in the world that you are gonna stunt your plants no matter what you do. That's the difference from getting an ounce a plant to a single 9 gram cola. Again this guy is giving wrong advice.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 28, 2010)

guitarjon said:


> LMFAO. DO NOT FEED ANY NUTES UNTIL SEX HAS SHOWN AND YOU HAVE TRANSPLANTED INTO BIGGER POT. That's how you stunt your plant. There is enough nutrients in the soil for the first 3 weeks. If your doing hydro, I would bet all the money in the world that you are gonna stunt your plants no matter what you do. That's the difference from getting an ounce a plant to a single 9 gram cola. Again this guy is giving wrong advice.


I really think that you are either blind or just dont read. I explained this to him in my original post. Most of the time you DO NOT need to add nutes. I however ran into an issue where the plants were demanding them at such young age. Unless you were in my grow room at that time i had the deficiencies you have nothing to say. You have not been around my op so there for you have no idea what my experiences are. this is what i am giving info on what i have seen and done. I am not saying that my methods are anywhere near gospel or that i am better than all the growers out there im humble enough to know better, something you may want to look into. And let me say it before you try to post it. yeah Im pissed about what you have said here. We have a good thing here and people were sharing 20 some good pages until you stuck your mouth in here. I also have enough respect for other growers not to "hijack" their threads even if i believe that the info is not what i have experienced.

I have seen one grow from you, if its yours, and less than 200 posts? How do we even know that you have grown these, you have no albums and are making idiotic comments to a group that is more than willing to share info. I don't get simple minded people. If your attitude is a direct reflection of the pot you say you grow you can keep it.

Your post shows me that you are a simple minded troll that is here to make pointless "i'm better than you" comments and tear down another's thread. I don't think that you are reading any of the info, just posting up mindless chatter to flame a thread. i could care less how many pounds i can get. What i do works for ME and seems to work for the others i have instructed, so with that said you can take your opinions of what i am doing and shove them in your ass 

Oh and by the way, the comment about upto's angel eyes shows your maturity level 


That is all.....


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I really think that you are either blind or just dont read. I explained this to him in my original post. Most of the time you DO NOT need to add nutes. I however ran into an issue where the plants were demanding them at such young age. Unless you were in my grow room at that time i had the deficiencies you have nothing to say. You have not been around my op so there for you have no idea what my experiences are. this is what i am giving info on what i have seen and done. I am not saying that my methods are anywhere near gospel or that i am better than all the growers out there im humble enough to know better, something you may want to look into. And let me say it before you try to post it. yeah Im pissed about what you have said here. We have a good thing here and people were sharing 20 some good pages until you stuck your mouth in here. I also have enough respect for other growers not to "hijack" their threads even if i believe that the info is not what i have experienced.
> 
> I have seen one grow from you, if its yours, and less than 200 posts? How do we even know that you have grown these, you have no albums and are making idiotic comments to a group that is more than willing to share info. I don't get simple minded people. If your attitude is a direct reflection of the pot you say you grow you can keep it.
> 
> ...


GET EM Duplex


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I really think that you are either blind or just dont read. I explained this to him in my original post. Most of the time you DO NOT need to add nutes. I however ran into an issue where the plants were demanding them at such young age. Unless you were in my grow room at that time i had the deficiencies you have nothing to say. You have not been around my op so there for you have no idea what my experiences are. this is what i am giving info on what i have seen and done. I am not saying that my methods are anywhere near gospel or that i am better than all the growers out there im humble enough to know better, something you may want to look into. And let me say it before you try to post it. yeah Im pissed about what you have said here. We have a good thing here and people were sharing 20 some good pages until you stuck your mouth in here. I also have enough respect for other growers not to "hijack" their threads even if i believe that the info is not what i have experienced.
> 
> I have seen one grow from you, if its yours, and less than 200 posts? How do we even know that you have grown these, you have no albums and are making idiotic comments to a group that is more than willing to share info. I don't get simple minded people. If your attitude is a direct reflection of the pot you say you grow you can keep it.
> 
> ...


LMFAO. Do you want to see more pics??? Again I'm helping the guy out so he won't ruin his plants. And you only see the point that I'm attacking you. Yes I am taking shots at you but I have told you my reasons for why I'm doing it. I am still giving good info and advice. You wanna know if I am really grown these. Do you really want me to post 100 original current shots of my crop? I want to see ur current crop!!! I can tell you truly aim low in life. I'm trying to help growers here achieve the most they can out of these marvelous plants. You on the other hand are giving bad advice. Don't feed your babies nutes guys. If you have them in 3-4 inch baby pots they will do fine with normal water. Try testing you ph if your seeing problems with your plants before they sex. Adding nutes is usually never the answer with these plants.

About the remark to the angel eyes, I have a retail dealers license and sell cars and I'm a huge BMW enthuiast and ten to only sell bmws. From seeing that he has angel eyes on his 6 series means he probably is an enthuiast as well. If that is his car.


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 28, 2010)

You know what. I'm done giving advice then. Good luck everyone asking these guys for advice. I'll just start flooding you guys with more pics of my ladies


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 28, 2010)

guitarjon said:


> LMFAO. Do you want to see more pics??? Again I'm helping the guy out so he won't ruin his plants. And you only see the point that I'm attacking you. Yes I am taking shots at you but I have told you my reasons for why I'm doing it. I am still giving good info and advice. You wanna know if I am really grown these. Do you really want me to post 100 original current shots of my crop? I want to see ur current crop!!! I can tell you truly aim low in life. I'm trying to help growers here achieve the most they can out of these marvelous plants. You on the other hand are giving bad advice. Don't feed your babies nutes guys. If you have them in 3-4 inch baby pots they will do fine with normal water. Try testing you ph if your seeing problems with your plants before they sex. Adding nutes is usually never the answer with these plants.
> 
> About the remark to the angel eyes, I have a retail dealers license and sell cars and I'm a huge BMW enthuiast and ten to only sell bmws. From seeing that he has angel eyes on his 6 series means he probably is an enthuiast as well. If that is his car.


dude u need to go away u are ruinin the friendly vibe here and obviously didnt even take the time to take a look at the pics in my journal
cuz theyre already in 3.3gallon pots and i was simply asking for a few opinions on when to add 1/4 strength nutes no problems w/ the plants and definitely not some douchy troll killin my high


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 28, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> dude u need to go away u are ruinin the friendly vibe here and obviously didnt even take the time to take a look at the pics in my journal
> cuz theyre already in 3.3gallon pots and i was simply asking for a few opinions on when to add 1/4 strength nutes no problems w/ the plants and definitely not some douchy troll killin my high


Lol. Go ahead and feed them those nutes. See what happens for yourself. If you have them in 3.3 gallon pots you dont' need to feed them anything til like day 30. Unless you're using garbage soil. Are you using foxfarm or Roots organic?


----------



## 43Hitman (Oct 28, 2010)

guitarjon said:


> You know what. I'm done giving advice then. Good luck everyone asking these guys for advice. I'll just start flooding you guys with more pics of my ladies



Here's a novel idea...Start your own thread.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 28, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Here's a novel idea...Start your own thread.


agreed my man anything ive gotten an answer 2 on this thread ive asked other places and gotten similar or exact answers


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 28, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> agreed my man anything ive gotten an answer 2 on this thread ive asked other places and gotten similar or exact answers


Maybe you should read the official grow guide from the guys who actually created this strain.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 28, 2010)

guitarjon said:


> Maybe you should read the official grow guide from the guys who actually created this strain.


Mossy IS the original breeder of the Purple Jem, JD resold them


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Mossy IS the original breeder of the Purple Jem, JD resold them


Talking about original lowryder #1 and original Lowryder #2 grow guide since that's what most the other strains after are crossed with.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 28, 2010)

guitarjon said:


> Talking about original lowryder #1 and original Lowryder #2 grow guide since that's what most the other strains after are crossed with.


ahh i see got ya.
Never had my hands on the originals


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> ahh i see got ya.
> Never had my hands on the originals


Yea i know you haven't here are some new pics for you. Just took them today. Getting ready to harvest about 28 of them of the left side. You can't really see the how big some of the side branches are but I think you get the idea. You see those younger ones. Didn't give them any nutes til about day 30 and that's what they look like.



U C It


----------



## sleeperls93 (Oct 28, 2010)

guitarjon said:


> Yea i know you haven't here are some new pics for you. Just took them today. Getting ready to harvest about 28 of them of the left side. You can't really see the how big some of the side branches are but I think you get the idea. You see those younger ones. Didn't give them any nutes til about day 30 and that's what they look like.
> 
> View attachment 1238019View attachment 1238021View attachment 1238022View attachment 1238023View attachment 1238024View attachment 1238025View attachment 1238026View attachment 1238027View attachment 1238028View attachment 1238029View attachment 1238030View attachment 1238032View attachment 1238033View attachment 1238034View attachment 1238035View attachment 1238036View attachment 1238037View attachment 1238038View attachment 1238039
> 
> U C It


That is a nice set-up you have there! Are you also running co2?


----------



## Anonamix (Oct 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> back on track.......
> 
> So last night when i was harvesting some of the alpha male pollen i noticed something on him i haven't seen before.
> As i looked him over i noticed that some of the top sacs are starting to show a little color!!
> ...


Sounds like a plan FD! heres the male thats helped me get my current stock with high purple/white ratio..


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 28, 2010)

sleeperls93 said:


> That is a nice set-up you have there! Are you also running co2?


Yes full 1500 ppm. 20lb bottle with regulator.


----------



## sleeperls93 (Oct 28, 2010)

guitarjon said:


> Yes full 1500 ppm. 20lb bottle with regulator.


 That's awesome bro! how long does the bottle last you? Do you strictly do autoflowering strains?


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes only autos. Last me 5 days only. I got two bottles so I get one filled when one runs out. Found a cheap place to replace them for only $15. That's really cheap if you've ever ran co2 with a bottle and regulator. I'm not a big fan of having a propane tank in my grow room lol.


----------



## mossys (Oct 29, 2010)

FullD..got myself another piece of kit while I was in the UK..
A heart monitor watch..
you know the kind that athletes wear while they are exercising..
(boy..was that watch disappointed to see me.....)
You know I am thinking that the med effect is working by simple dilation..

weelll..I'll be able to check now won't I..

I'm thinking when I take the dog for her beach walk in the morning
I can use it as a bud test-track...
check what they are doing to the heart rate..see if I can Prove the effect...

And about my leaf build up problem.
I THINK it is high calcium..







when kettle furrs up with it...
we put white vinegar in dissolve it..
vinegar also buffers the ph...
so I'm thinking that it might just sort both my problems..
(I've tested it..brought the water ph down to under 6.8..)

Do you think it is safe to give it a test..or will it kill everything...?

Have a great weekend m8...


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 29, 2010)

> FullD..got myself another piece of kit while I was in the UK..
> A heart monitor watch..


Interesting, this will provide some valuable information on the med side. remember to do a "control" run before a bud run. That way you have a base line to compare the different strains too.

I think this will also assist in the way you select the tric formations for breeding. I recall us touching on this before and i saw a little bit about it in BH's thread of bud porn. You will be able to do a run with a certain strain, check the effects, come back and reference the trich structure and note it. Then i feel you'll be able to see what exact trich style/form helps you the best. Allowing you to choose your brood stock down to the Trich not just visual pheno any longer. 



> And about my leaf build up problem.
> I THINK it is high calcium..


If its from the tap i would have to agree. Its "hard" water for lack of a better term. The acid in the vinegar breaks it down thats why you get the "soothing" effect when the water is frothing up and you add it to the water. 

If the vinegar is bringing the water to 6.8 thats fantastic. If i remember correctly you don't monitor the pH like i do, before every watering and i also test the run off.
I think you'll notice a difference in the look of the plants you test this on. I dont think that the vinegar will harm a thing. If the hard solvent i use to bring my ph to balance doesn't hurt mine i cant see that hurting a thing. Other than the smell  

One thing i have been thinking about is your rain water. You talk about beaches so i know that you must be around salt water. I remember talking to you about that back on the other side, i think the reason that you see build up when using rain water is the salt content of the rain water. I bet the slat content is 5-10 times higher than areas not around a body of salt water. This may also cause lockout that could be leading to the problems. Just a thought





> Have a great weekend m8...


you too my friend


----------



## klmmicro (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is my latest attempt at an LR#2. Nothing fancy. Just a seedling in a #2 pot. Feeding it veg nutes from day #1, which is not how I normally do things. My current thought is that I have to get this plant to veg as large as possible, as quickly as possible. Seeing that it is going to go into flower based on the length of time it is alive. I cannot veg for as long as I want.


----------



## Endorium (Oct 29, 2010)

Wonder if you could take a look at my babies. I started them from seed 19 days ago.
I have LST'ed the short one last week and just done the taller one. The shorted one especially look very crowded with foilage. Is this ok? Cant really LST it any more as no where left to pull the branches to.
Feedback and advice would be really appreciated ASAP.
This is my first grow and it seems to be going ok, and want to keep it that way. Loving auto flowering. Doing 24 light at the moment. is this ok?


----------



## sleeperls93 (Oct 29, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Wonder if you could take a look at my babies. I started them from seed 19 days ago.
> I have LST'ed the short one last week and just done the taller one. The shorted one especially look very crowded with foilage. Is this ok? Cant really LST it any more as no where left to pull the branches to.
> Feedback and advice would be really appreciated ASAP.
> This is my first grow and it seems to be going ok, and want to keep it that way. Loving auto flowering. Doing 24 light at the moment. is this ok?
> View attachment 1239472View attachment 1239473


I'm no expert, but it looks good so far... is that some bubbleponics? lol..what strains are you running? what is your current ph, ppm, and res temps?


----------



## Endorium (Oct 30, 2010)

It is bubbleponics 
Its La diva strain
PH is bang on neutral and temps are 25 degrees. No idea what PPM is as have no tester. Was feeding the lightly but just upped it. Using Sensi grow 2 part veg with 250W CFL


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 30, 2010)

25 degress????? damn thats cold


----------



## Endorium (Oct 30, 2010)

thats slightly above room temperature. Its 25 degress celcius not farenheit

So do people think its ok for it to be this bushy? Just seems very thick with growth. Not sure if it can be to thick? The stems on them are incredibly thick!!


----------



## mossys (Oct 30, 2010)

Quick update..

My rain water is Fine..mid 6's ph..
BUT...
I dont really get any. 
Last season was an anomoly..most of the world got odd weather last year. 

Tap water is 8.4 ph..which is right on the end of the safe to drink scale.
Bottled water is 8..which was a shock...
But..
in summer I use 30-50 ltrs per days...so I couldn't afford to run them on bottled anyway.

I have been using the ph down to buffer the water.
AND..
been bubbling.
This gave me less build up..
BUT..
still by 6-8 weeks I could see the damage.

I THINK it is calcium build up.

We are in the highest calcium area in Spain.



> I dont think that the vinegar will harm a thing


I'll run with the vinegar..I don't have options..I want to germ tomorrow..

To get 40 ltrs of water down to ph..mid 6...took around 3/4 qrts of a Pint of white vinegar..
but it is relatively cheap..so we will see how it goes.



*Nothing like a live experiment..*

I've only done watering ph ATM...
the compo is ph balanced..
But..
measuring the run off is my next step.

I'll let you know.


----------



## mossys (Oct 30, 2010)

guitarjon..can I ask what may be a stupid question..

I have a gas (propane) boiler in a utility cupboard on the patio...
would it be helpful to stand a couple of pots of plants in the cuboard when the boiler is in use..
or would it be too little co2 to make much difference...?

(outdoor grown plants)


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> guitarjon..can I ask what may be a stupid question..
> 
> I have a gas (propane) boiler in a utility cupboard on the patio...
> would it be helpful to stand a couple of pots of plants in the cuboard when the boiler is in use..
> ...


C02 has to be in controlled anD sealed environment. So no.


----------



## mossys (Oct 30, 2010)

> C02 has to be in controlled anD sealed environment. So no.


Damn..thought I was gonna get a freebie...cheers...


----------



## Endorium (Oct 30, 2010)

My plans I ut pictures up on the previous page are getting very wide and full of growth. I know this is good but they are getting to wide!!
How can I make them grow up? I have LST'ed them and they have responded brilliantly.

I have raised the light up(its about 10 inches form the tops). Its a 250w CFL. Do I need to raise it more?
Also what do people think of the general condition of them and any tips? I know prunning is bad but there is so much growth it is getting in each others way


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 30, 2010)

Endorium said:


> My plans I ut pictures up on the previous page are getting very wide and full of growth. I know this is good but they are getting to wide!!
> How can I make them grow up? I have LST'ed them and they have responded brilliantly.
> 
> I have raised the light up(its about 10 inches form the tops). Its a 250w CFL. Do I need to raise it more?
> Also what do people think of the general condition of them and any tips? I know prunning is bad but there is so much growth it is getting in each others way


Yes raise the light so they stretch upward. Go with a foot and a half away. Also why did you lst them so early??? I usually LST at about day 40 to let the buds develop first. Don't prune until about day 35-40. I ALways cut off the the small bud sites at bottom that don't get much light. Kind of like a semi- lollipopping. All the energy will go up into the top buds that get more light


----------



## Endorium (Oct 30, 2010)

Was advised to LST early. Guess that was not right 
These are la diva and should finish in 70 - 90 days from start. Mine are only 20 days old from seed. I will raise the light and hope. Also have a sharksteeth strain in there which I will flower once auto flowering plants have finished.

I cant believe how fast they are growing! they hae not started flowering yet but what a stink ! 

Thanks for the help Guitarjon*https://www.rollitup.org/members/guitarjon-42628.html*


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 30, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Was advised to LST early. Guess that was not right
> These are la diva and should finish in 70 - 90 days from start. Mine are only 20 days old from seed. I will raise the light and hope. Also have a sharksteeth strain in there which I will flower once auto flowering plants have finished.
> 
> I cant believe how fast they are growing! they hae not started flowering yet but what a stink !
> ...


Are you growing autos? 70-90 days is a big range isn't it? Why not just grow regular plants if they take that long. You would save money on electricity.


----------



## Bighill (Oct 30, 2010)

This is where is need to interject. The point of this thread is to turn people on to the autos, not tell them to grow some 12/12 strain. Plenty of 12/12 stuff takes 80 days veg before you can get ANY kind of yeild from flower. I've grown plenty of kush that took well over 8 weeks to veg, then another 10 to bud. 
Here's how i see it by the time they are flipping their kushes to flower i am near taking down some autos.

I've grown some snowryder that went 10 weeks, other done in 65 days.. The point is the "one size fits all" way of looking at it is very closed minded and your plants WILL suffer.

I've had mossy jem phenos that needed tripple the cal/mag that any normal auto needed. The plant and it's genetics will determin what to feed and when.. How does a LR#1/#2 feeding chart fit in with a ladvia, a mostly sati auto hybrid? I would rather teach people to read their plants, so they have success with any pheno.


Jon what other autos are you running?

What is your soil mix? Do you buy a bag and just put it in? Or are you mixing amendments at set ratios? My only introduction to you is down talking to people, so i am curious where this chip came from.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 30, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 31, 2010)

Bighill said:


> This is where is need to interject. The point of this thread is to turn people on to the autos, not tell them to grow some 12/12 strain. Plenty of 12/12 stuff takes 80 days veg before you can get ANY kind of yeild from flower. I've grown plenty of kush that took well over 8 weeks to veg, then another 10 to bud.
> Here's how i see it by the time they are flipping their kushes to flower i am near taking down some autos.
> 
> I've grown some snowryder that went 10 weeks, other done in 65 days.. The point is the "one size fits all" way of looking at it is very closed minded and your plants WILL suffer.
> ...


I've grown auto ak, auto blueberry and LR2. Lr2 is what i've been growing for last 9 months or so. I like it cause it's the fastest. I use foxfarm soil with foxfarm nutes and molasses. Vegging all depends on how many plants u got and the size of your area. If you veg regular plants for a month but have more of them than it will make up for the loss space. I couldn't imagine vegging for 8 weeks. Just my .02 cents. 

How did I down talk you WTF??? Don't worry I won't answer any more of your questions cause you seemed to be offended by my advice. Good luck


----------



## Endorium (Oct 31, 2010)

They are AUTO's. They say 60 days for La Diva. I said 70 - 90 just in case they take longer. I am very happy with thma and have heard very good reviews about la DIVA AUTO's.
You would never turn me off Auto's. Eventually they will be no need for anything but AUTO's once they have perfected it.

As for my electricity bill..... one 250w CFL is not exactly going to cost me much to run

Here is todays pics  should I prune becasue as you see there is a lot of growth!!!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 31, 2010)

> My rain water is Fine..mid 6's ph..
> BUT...
> I dont really get any.
> Last season was an anomoly..most of the world got odd weather last year.


Id have to agree because here we didnt get any rain this summer. My veggie garden really suffered because of it. I was able to gather some but not tons. Glad to hear that its mid 6's makes it easy to use no need to really modify.



> been bubbling.
> This gave me less build up..


Glad to hear it, but there has to be something else to get that water from damaging them late in the run. Im gonna have to go with calcium build up as well. 





> I'll run with the vinegar..I don't have options..I want to germ tomorrow..


Exciting! cant wait to see what your gonna roll with. Ill be on the road AGAIN this week but ill have access to watch and talk not as reclusive as the last trip.




> *Nothing like a live experiment..*
> 
> I've only done watering ph ATM...
> the compo is ph balanced..
> ...


Your right thre is nothing like a live experiment, they have been favorable to me in the past and thats what this thread is all about. Kepp me posted my friend.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4841172]Subscribed[/QUOTE]

Hey there SICC, glad to see you in here.

Got anything good under that 400w?


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 31, 2010)

Bighill said:


> This is where is need to interject. The point of this thread is to turn people on to the autos, not tell them to grow some 12/12 strain. Plenty of 12/12 stuff takes 80 days veg before you can get ANY kind of yeild from flower. I've grown plenty of kush that took well over 8 weeks to veg, then another 10 to bud.
> Here's how i see it by the time they are flipping their kushes to flower i am near taking down some autos.
> 
> I've grown some snowryder that went 10 weeks, other done in 65 days.. The point is the "one size fits all" way of looking at it is very closed minded and your plants WILL suffer.
> ...


Thanks big hill. Its to the point now where he thinks hes running the thread, i dont mind the advice but like you said this is about autos as well as the good vibe we had here.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 31, 2010)

guitarjon


Autos as well as NON-autos all very in what they need. I dont care if you got all the seeds out of the same pack there is a chance that they will all require different levels of nutes at different times. Its like children, yeah they all eat, shit, and sleep, but they all have special requirements they need in there raising cause no two of them are alike. Now when raising clones its a little different you already know the mother as well as the offspring so to speak but again this is about autos not clones.

I have to agree with BigHill here, id much rather watch and listen to my plants, than force feed them something they don't need. This leads to possible salt buildups that lead to lock outs then lead to deficiencies. I make all my compo, nothing i use is bought when it comes to my soil. In the past i have been able to run my plants in it with out using any type of additive other than water from start to finish. Have ran 3-4 different strains in it with out hitch, or a single plant dieing. 

Its about listening to what they need and giving it to them, so that when they need it they have it. I understand people want to push the limit of there plant and get the biggest yield, but its not like that for all of us dude, i like to see good plant health, and vigorous roots and tight formations. Your autos are some of the biggest plants ive seen, ill give you that, well other than a dude named "cheeshead." Im about what makes them tick, what can I get medically from them. Im about trying to get the highest THC content and most vibrant color. Im into the science of it all, so i can find something that is gonna take care of my needs.

These are the intentions of this thread, if people want to use my methods they can, im not saying i lead in the best advice, or in pot size cause i know thats why plants are smaller than most. But what i do keeps a plant alive from start to finish, and i yield a good deal for the small space. If i had more room than i do i would run larger pots, so i had to figure out a way to grow at least a 70g wet plant in a pot that it wasnt ment to get that in. I have repeatedly, like clock work, and some of the advice i have posted up has helped others. 

Now lets burn one and get this show on the road.


----------



## 24kgeez (Oct 31, 2010)

subbed as well, looks like i'll get plenty of info here to help me with my ak's. An important thread!!


----------



## mossys (Oct 31, 2010)

> jem phenos that needed tripple the cal/mag that any normal auto needed


.

Ooohhhwwww..that leads to an interesting thought given what we were talking about..
as I have acclimatised my girls to my natural outdoor weather conditions...
could it also have acclimatised them to Wanting higher calcium because it is what they are used to in the water over here....
mmmm..that has me mulling....



> Exciting! cant wait to see what your gonna roll with.


Remember the DC dominants that I was doing last..
the ones that Looked like mini DC...lookee-likeys....?

20 gone in today...
(Lucky Halloween..Canna Harvest Festival tonight..Bud Blessing..
in the glass-house watching the sun go down on the Special night...
You are all invited....
bring a Bud....
Spark a Fattie tonight..and give blessing to the great Ganja Godess.)

I rolled one of the nice fat top bud for seed..then ground the remains.

Grind smell..
dank cellar..touch of mid sweat..
then amonia..Tom Cats P*ss..and fruit.
Deep on the depth.

Unlit inhale..thick...scented fruit.
Lit exhale...BANG..right in the inside of the bridge of me nose again...pow...
(bloody Afghans.....I think it May be amonia...)
After the initial shock she mellows to a good thick scented smoke.

Effect was cool too..deeply relaxing feel good..
But..
the couch lock was fast and all encompassing...
(I was supposed to be doing chores and although I could hear the dreaded foot-steps coming up the stairs....I couldn't get me bum off the seat and grab the nearest brush to even LOOK as if I was working.................)

Got a nice relaxed body stone..
lots of tingling in the top of the spine.. 
(so it Could be my deep muscle relaxant showing up..fingers Crossed..)
tingling in the toes too..so I would say it was a circulation dilator..
(First selection for the heart rate monitor....?)
Although my heart rate feels slow and relaxed..go figure.

Anyway..I am happy as a sand-piper still..

I'm starting to get a funny hunch about paranoid bud...
or am I just paranoid..
and I wondering..
when did you take your Bud-wider off....early..or late...?

See what you think of ALF#3..
gotta say this is a Very prolific/tested cross and no-one has picked paranoia up in her..
which leads me to think that it is the DC in the cross that may have triggered a match/magnification...
so it will be good to hear what you think.


----------



## mossys (Oct 31, 2010)

Endorium..
those girls are little Beauts m8..I would be well proud of them..

If they keep growing like that..they will be stunners.
kudos to the Breeder..and You for growing them...

*A Good Grower makes the Breeder look Good*... 

IMO...only...
I wouldn't trim at that stage...
the Leaves are the Lungs of your plant...they need their lungs..

*IF they get to the point when they are blocking light from your Buds*..
I would reconsider.


----------



## Endorium (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Mossys.

I am really happy with them. I am still shocked at how fast they are growing. I check them 3 times a day and notice they have grown everytime. Below the plants is thick with roots already. This Breed seems to really love NFT growing. 
Got 8 more seeds of this breed for after these  Cant wait to see what the smoke is like. Doing this for medical reasons so really hoping for good smoke !


----------



## mossys (Oct 31, 2010)

> I check them 3 times a day and notice they have grown everytime


Ha ha..you are as bad as me...they are Addictive to Grow.



> This Breed seems to really love NFT growing.


The Bigger the root space they have..the better they grow.
so they Love Tanks.



> Doing this for medical reasons so really hoping for good smoke !


I THINK so...I've only heard Good reports on her.
Looking forward to your smoke report.
I Collect AF med reports. 

*ONE personal recommendation for Nerve Pain sufferers...*
*Get an Afghan....ANY Afghan...*
*take it down EARLY....5% amber Only....*
*for pain relief...WITH energy.....*


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 31, 2010)

> *ONE personal recommendation for Nerve Pain sufferers...*
> *Get an Afghan....ANY Afghan...*
> *take it down EARLY....5% amber Only....*
> *for pain relief...WITH energy.....*


I can second this, i have oral pain from time to time 
due to calcium deficiencies, i get plenty of tooth aches
and since my ALF has been dry, my face has been pain free.

Also the couh lock is amazing 
Same effect i get from the hydrocodone they give me


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 31, 2010)

I checked today and it seemed a good time to take the male out and let time take its course. Looks like the breeding took well as i see seed pods from top to bottom and this is what i wanted. 

This will allow me a large seed stock to search through to find a good colored male as well as female. Itll will be interesting to see what the F2's will look like. As i stated before this male was slightly colored so i am hoping to see some color in the F2's.

Ill have pics soon as the camera battery recharges.


----------



## mossys (Oct 31, 2010)

Agh m8..you never told me oral pain.
What kind..tooth-ache..or nerve pain...?

And..this may sound daft..
But..
did you have Bone pain as a kid...the kind they always say is growing pains...?

You may be looking for Exactly the same meds as me...
Not Yin and Yan...more like dopple-gangers....

Now ain't That a disturbing thought....

Enjoy your trip......


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 31, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> guitarjon
> 
> 
> Autos as well as NON-autos all very in what they need. I dont care if you got all the seeds out of the same pack there is a chance that they will all require different levels of nutes at different times. Its like children, yeah they all eat, shit, and sleep, but they all have special requirements they need in there raising cause no two of them are alike. Now when raising clones its a little different you already know the mother as well as the offspring so to speak but again this is about autos not clones.
> ...


I didn't get all my seeds "from the same pack." I breed them myself. And I never said I fed every single plant the same amount of nutes. Of course I look at my plants and see which ones need what. Why made you guys believe I didn't do this???  Do my girls look like they were tended by noobs? Keep assuming things before asking. 

Nice little speech lol. And to Bighill, you want my advice, throw your plants out and start over. Try soil this time.


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 31, 2010)

guitarjon said:


> I didn't get all my seeds "from the same pack." I breed them myself. And I never said I fed every single plant the same amount of nutes. Of course I look at my plants and see which ones need what. Why made you guys believe I didn't do this???  Do my girls look like they were tended by noobs? Keep assuming things before asking.
> 
> Nice little speech lol. And to Bighill, you want my advice, throw your plants out and start over. Try soil this time.


See thats the thing none of us are asuming anything here its you who continues with short smart answers, thats not what we are here to promote. No one called you a noob here man, just talking in general, your so sensitive. The reason we dont believe is because the way that you talk. Its not all about one way to do this.

PS it wasnt a speach its the truth and if you would have paid close attention youd see BH grows in soil, as well as outdoor.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Hey there SICC, glad to see you in here.
> 
> Got anything good under that 400w?


Yeah I got 5 clones flowering, strawberry cough x northern lights and jack herer x shoreline x herijuana. You should checc It out. Lokkin forward to your cross


----------



## budolskie (Nov 1, 2010)

here are my auto blueberry day 41 any idea when they will start to flower they are under a 600 hps


----------



## Beansly (Nov 1, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> See and that right there is why there needs to be a Auto sub forum here.


 I agree that there needs to be an auto sub forum here, or at least a sticky.


----------



## mossys (Nov 1, 2010)

> here are my auto blueberry day 41 any idea when they will start to flower they are under a 600 hps​



I Think I am the bearer of bad news here..
But IF they are @ day 41..and obviously well grown/mature..
they are probably Not AF.
Switch them to a 12/12 schedule..and I think you will have your answer.

Don't use the Tyne Bridge on the way to work this morning..there will be a queue of sunderland fans..waiting to jump off it...

5-1..5-1...5-1....​


----------



## budolskie (Nov 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> I Think I am the bearer of bad news here..
> But IF they are @ day 41..and obviously well grown/mature..
> they are probably Not AF.
> Switch them to a 12/12 schedule..and I think you will have your answer.
> ...


they are just starting to go now i think the branching is changing to asymetrical they were lowlife auto blueberry but i have read somwhere they might be super auto or summit and they dont start till around day 40 but not sure if thats true


----------



## mossys (Nov 1, 2010)

IF they are going asymetric..then it is almost certain they are non-af.

BUT...wait another 7 days and watch them..nothing is hurting.


----------



## mossys (Nov 1, 2010)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Drinking-Alcohol-Is-More-Harmful-Than-Drugs-According-To-A-New-Study-Published-In-The-Journal/Article/201011115788906?lpos=UK_News_Carousel_Region_1&lid=ARTICLE_15788906_Drinking_Alcohol_Is_More_Harmful_Than_Drugs_According_To_A_New_Study_Published_In_The_Journal


----------



## budolskie (Nov 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> IF they are going asymetric..then it is almost certain they are non-af.
> 
> BUT...wait another 7 days and watch them..nothing is hurting.[/QUOTE
> 
> ok il do that it said on the seed pack lowlife auto blueberry.. it will be 6 week tomorow since i put seed in pot after i germanated them 10 fem and one was male cos they have all shown preflowers and i have the george cervantes bible which says the branching changes from symetrical to asymetrical when the plant starts changing to flower. just this bible dont tell you nothing about autos


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 1, 2010)

ive got an auto blueberry that is around the same age still no flower. switched to 12/12 a week ago and she is starting now finally


----------



## budolskie (Nov 1, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> ive got an auto blueberry that is around the same age still no flower. switched to 12/12 a week ago and she is starting now finally


 
im going to give mine another week as they look as tho there starting but this is my first grow. i read on a post summit about super auto's that take 120 days from seed to finish and they start to flower around day 40 so i might have them


----------



## Beansly (Nov 1, 2010)

budolskie said:


> im going to give mine another week as they look as tho there starting but this is my first grow. i read on a post summit about super auto's that take 120 days from seed to finish and they start to flower around day 40 so i might have them


What's a "super" auto? I thought the draw of auto's was that it only takes 60-75 from seed to harvest??


----------



## mossys (Nov 1, 2010)

budolskie..
you are right on both points m8..
George Cervantes is talking about long-season girls..going asymetric..
(brilliant book though....like talking with your m8's about it...)
AND..
*we NEED an AF Specific grow book...*



> im going to give mine another week as they look as tho there starting


go with your gut-feeling ...
it certainly won't hurt them.

FD..we really need to talk through the sudden appearance of non-af af's...
Can't think it can be an AF reversion..or surely I would have seen it by now.
Can't be linked to one breeder..because they are coming from different seed sites..
and I can't say they are coming from a bad breeder..
because although they are not what they say on the packet..
they are all Good crosses...
so someone has done a lot of ground work...

ODD..no...?.....


----------



## budolskie (Nov 1, 2010)

Beansly said:


> What's a "super" auto? I thought the draw of auto's was that it only takes 60-75 from seed to harvest??


a had never heard of them but search in google and they come up saying 120 days from seed to harvest


----------



## guitarjon (Nov 1, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> See thats the thing none of us are asuming anything here its you who continues with short smart answers, thats not what we are here to promote. No one called you a noob here man, just talking in general, your so sensitive. The reason we dont believe is because the way that you talk. Its not all about one way to do this.
> 
> PS it wasnt a speach its the truth and if you would have paid close attention youd see BH grows in soil, as well as outdoor.


Why would I waste my time looking at his other plants after seeing those god awful ones he LSTed. My time is valuable.


----------



## guitarjon (Nov 1, 2010)

budolskie said:


> here are my auto blueberry day 41 any idea when they will start to flower they are under a 600 hps


Sorry to say it but you got played. Those aren't autos. Switch to 12/12 and start flowering.


----------



## Endorium (Nov 1, 2010)

Plants still going very well. A little worried that since I LST'ed my auto LA Diva I cannot get it growing up!! It is very wide and busy but nothing I do make it grow tall. Tried raising the light 2 foot above them and still very short?
Any ideas? Do they shoot up when they start flowering? They are 21 days old now so I imagine they should start flowering any day. On 24 hour lighting. Is this advisable for auto's or should I be 20/4 or 18/6?
THanks again for everyones help


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 1, 2010)

yo endorium

this is my la diva. not sure what her freakin deal is but she waitin almost a month and a half to show pistils. guess i just have a runt. she has been flowering for like 4 weeks at least lol wish i had ones like yours


----------



## Endorium (Nov 1, 2010)

What lights did you use crazytrain? Must of been a bad batch that you had as LA diva have had great reviews. 
Mine are only 21 days old but are massive. Very wide but desperate to get them taller!!!


----------



## guitarjon (Nov 1, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> yo endorium
> 
> this is my la diva. not sure what her freakin deal is but she waitin almost a month and a half to show pistils. guess i just have a runt. she has been flowering for like 4 weeks at least lol wish i had ones like yours
> 
> View attachment 1244559View attachment 1244560View attachment 1244561View attachment 1244562


Try a bigger pot


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 1, 2010)

Endorium said:


> What lights did you use crazytrain? Must of been a bad batch that you had as LA diva have had great reviews.
> Mine are only 21 days old but are massive. Very wide but desperate to get them taller!!!


been using a 125w cfl. loved the reviews. think she is just a lil runt.



guitarjon said:


> Try a bigger pot


up until flower she was never bigger than 1-2 inches tall. been thinking bout re potting her but dont want to stress her much more.


----------



## klmmicro (Nov 1, 2010)

That is the problem I have had with autos. They either grow okay, producing about a 1/4 to a 1/2 or they stay miniature and produce one little bud. They seem to be inconsistent. Right now I have one under a 400 watt in a #2 pot and am hoping to get it big. It is a week and a half old. Got my fingers crossed that it flowers later than sooner.

I will keep messing with them as they do produce good smoke, just small quantities for me so far. I have three budding skunk thai mixes flowering at the moment, so I will have enough to get me through a few generations of autos starting about next month.

Thank you for this thread. It has exposed a bunch of good information that will help me in my quest to figure the AF out.


----------



## Bighill (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah i hate getting those runt phenos, good selction when making your own seeds sure does help this. I haven't seen a runt yet from snowryder F3's, few hundred in by now.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2010)

iv put my blueberry on 12/12 six weeks from seed the day ment to be lowryder i dont think i will be doing these again unless the smoke is really really nice


----------



## mossys (Nov 2, 2010)

> A little worried that since I LST'ed my auto LA Diva I cannot get it growing up!!


She is in the Huff with you...
(joke..)
you have put her through a Process..your LST..and she has responded with a small stop.

Once she has re-oriented herself..she will grow again.
In fact I would be surprised if she hasn't already.

*IF she is still sulking..*

*mix 5ml's of sugar into a pint of water..*
*dissolve..*
*then gives her a couple of drinks of it..*
*it normally gives them a jump start....*

crazytrain14


> up until flower she was never bigger than 1-2 inches tall. been thinking bout re potting her but dont want to stress her much more.


In my opinion..
re-potting her now would Not improve her..
so don't put her through the stress.

IF you can only grow in small pots..FullD knows how to get Good yield from them.
(Better than Me.....)

IF you can get bigger pots..then...*IMO* only...you will get better yield on the same pheno.

Never think small plant..small pot...
AF's are root-space greedy...
the more you can give them..the Fatter they get....



> iv put my blueberry on 12/12


I Think that is for the best...


> im going to give mine another week as they look as tho there starting but this is my first grow


But...
I didn't want to push you...they are your girls..
Shame about the outcome..don't let it put you off AF's..
And..I think you Will get a brilliant smoke off her............


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> *
> 
> I Think that is for the best...
> 
> ...


*


i hope so they are like 27 inchs this morning going to get sum trays to spread them out abit in my cuboard*


----------



## mossys (Nov 2, 2010)

Well grow m8...lovely overhead.


> going to get sum trays to spread them out abit in my cuboard


Sounds like a plan to me...
and dont forget..if they aren't feminised..
you will be removing 50% of them within a week to 10 days..

Let us know how the 12/12 goes...


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2010)

here is the link to all my pics off this grow that are ment to be lowryders https://www.rollitup.org/members/budolskie-266950/albums/my-grow-room-13419/


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> Well grow m8...lovely overhead.
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me...
> and dont forget..if they aren't feminised..
> ...


yes they were ment to be auto blueberry fem i have already picked a male out when they preflowerd which looked differnt al the way from start


----------



## mossys (Nov 2, 2010)

Shame m8...

they look like lovely genetics..balance is great...
and your growing is spot on..


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2010)

my first grow aswell.. there first night of 12/12 tonightso il upload a couple more pics in a few days see how there going


----------



## mossys (Nov 2, 2010)

Great...



> there first night of 12/12 tonight


I think they will be off like ferrets up a drain-pipe..

Let us know how they smell too....
they look a bit evil.....should be tasty bud.


----------



## amalamud (Nov 2, 2010)

Cool thread man! Have any of you guys grown double diesel ryder by sagarmatha? I just started them like a week ago, and would like to have some feedback on them girls.. Looked all over the net didn't find shit on them.


----------



## li0n (Nov 2, 2010)

nice to see an AF thread 

i would like to share with u guys my progress so far with the AF..
i got 2 A fghan k ush R yders growin hydro.. its been about 45 days since they sprouted.. less than 3 weeks from today since preflowers appeared (3-4 weeks from start)..
last pic was taken today.. 1st pic a week ago  as u can see buds are growing nicely (the 2 pics are of the same cola same plnt)

Many ppl complain about this strain AKR from WOS that it wont flower or whatever.. but it seems good with me so far.. flowered on time.. and my lights alwayz 20/4..


----------



## klmmicro (Nov 2, 2010)

I am starting to think that the 10 seeds that I got are all from the same plant pair and those were runts. After seeing the pictures of some of the autos here, I know that there should be at least a couple of seeds in that many that "go big".

I think I saw someone mention that they had crossed some male auto into a female photo in hopes to produce a new auto strain. I am thinking of doing this if I get a male from my last two auto seeds. I have a couple of female photo plants going right now and a bud or two couple be pollinated.


----------



## mossys (Nov 2, 2010)

budolskie....
woah..rewind...I missed a relevant piece of information....



> ment to be auto blueberry fem i have already picked a male out when they preflowerd which looked differnt al the way from start


The Male may have been AF..they have a totally different growth pattern if you are growing them side by side..
that is probably why you thought he was different from the start.

Hmm...curiouser and curiouser....
I have a feeling one of the other Feral NON-AF AF's was feminised seed..
and also produced males...
Wonder if it is something going wrong in the feminising process...?

(But..then it should have shown up in the "test-patches"...it is not like it is a small % problem)

It is gonna Bug me now..

amalamud


> Have any of you guys grown double diesel ryder by sagarmatha?


Nope...
so that means that you have to put up a grow thread and show us how to get the best out of her...
you are a Pioneer...

li0n....Oh yes...I see the Afghan in her.....
is it the photo...
or is she carrying colour on the calyx's..down the bottom of the pistils..?

klmmicro .....I was told..."the only cross you regret is the one you Didn't make"
and it is true.
If you have to much going on to play with it..you can shelve it...
But..
I thoroughly recommend hybriding..it is addictive....


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2010)

budolskie....
woah..rewind...I missed a relevant piece of information....


it was deffo a male they had all shown preflowers and u could see it was a male even by the pics in this bible heres a few pics when they were little
the first one is what is the female the second pic is off them when there were 10 plants the one just up from the bottle on left is what i believe was the male and the 3rd pic is the male on its own


----------



## li0n (Nov 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> li0n....Oh yes...I see the Afghan in her.....
> is it the photo...
> or is she carrying colour on the calyx's..down the bottom of the pistils..?


What do u mean carrying colour sorry i didnt understand :s


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 2, 2010)

kool auto thread..SUBED


----------



## mossys (Nov 3, 2010)

budolskie..
I couldn't tell from the photos..
BUT..
IF you look at the male...
it is smaller than the surrounding Ladies...
Most males will be slightly Larger and faster growing than the girls..
so..
the Chances are..your male Was AF.



> What do u mean carrying colour sorry i didnt understand


Nothing to worry about..I was just wondering if your Bud was Pure White..
or if you could see a blush of colour on her.
On the overhead..she looks slightly pink..



> kool auto thread..


kool Avatar...


----------



## budolskie (Nov 3, 2010)

mossys 

its gone in the bin then i though it was a male... these are defo females what are going now u can tell by pistils at the branchs il take some pics in morning and put on cos im getting baked and going to hoy a footy bet on


----------



## Endorium (Nov 3, 2010)

Update : 

II am a moron!! Been very busy recently and asked someone to top my resavoir up.....they didnt!!! checked last night and nearly dry. Plants suffered a bit. Few big leafs have gone very dry. Topped it up and they have come back today in no time. What should I do with the leafs that havegone dry/crispy? I presume they are doing nothing so cut them off? Really mad at myself!!!
Here is some pics. Still not growing tall


----------



## mossys (Nov 3, 2010)

> cos im getting baked and going to hoy a footy bet on


Be Lucky M8...



> Really mad at myself!!!


We All do it m8...

Once it is crisp..you might as well nip it off.

NOW you know why I said don't trim earlier...
if you hit trouble..like you have..
you still have a bit spare lung capacity.

Hearts like little Lions..I LOVE AF's.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2010)

mossys said:


> Be Lucky M8...
> 
> 
> Hearts like little Lions..I LOVE AF's.


i want to believe that, but my supposably AF are now 30 inch with no flowers 6 weeks from seed had to change to 12/12 been 2 nights of that... if the smoke is nice i will try AF again from a recommended seed company. il add a few pics over weekend to show yous


----------



## mossys (Nov 4, 2010)

> supposably AF


That there is the problem...*they are not AF*.

and..

that is nothing to do with your growing..or your conditions.
Lots of people are having the same problems.

If I was you..I would go back to the people who sold you them and explain the problem.
They may offer alternate seed or some sort of explaination.

Take a bit of advice..don't go in Huffing and Chuffing..aggresive.
Just explain your problem.
Photo should do it...and your grow time without flower.

LOTS of people think that Seed Companies rip them off when something like this happens...
BUT...
IMO..
they don't.
(Unless they are a fly by night company..and They get found out pretty fast.)

From the seed company point of view...
when something like this happens
it smears their reputation..
they have to deal with all the complaints..
they lose the packaging/postage costs..
and they have to deal with all the refunds...

SO..
I don't think they do it on purpose.

If they are reputable...they will already spotted their mistake and may have a compensation scheme going.

Worth asking...

*Shy Bairns get Nowt*....


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 4, 2010)

Whats this about people growing 12/12 from seed, does that work with autos.
In that case do you start out with flower spectrum lighting from seed? Or switch bulbs when it actually starts to flower?

Thanks


----------



## Oldreefer (Nov 4, 2010)

12/12 does work with autos as they finish by the calendar, not by photo period...BUT 12/12 will reduce yeild. I've grown autos for several seasons now and typically start them under 24/0 T5....after they show sex, I move them to a hps system where I usually have some "photo period" plants. Growing only for myself, I don't care if my yeild is smaller as yeild typically doesn't decrease potency. 
IOW....autos do not require any specific lighting period...if they're true autos......recently, I've grown some autos that I had to FORCE into flower.....still ok but they're not TRUE autos....IMHO
Personally I prefer autos as they have a small footprint and sometimes grow a nice cola that my GF calls "BIG DICK"....love it when she talks like that!


----------



## mossys (Nov 4, 2010)

> BUT 12/12 will reduce yeild


Spot on.

I grow outdoor off season...sometimes down to 10 hours natural light
and I just work round the lower yield by planting more.
I Think it is worth the drop in yield to harvest Fresh bud year round.



> I don't care if my yeild is smaller as yeild typically doesn't decrease potency.


I have wondered if small yields actually increase potency...
certainly my Cold/off-season grows seem to produce the Sweetest bud of the season.



> Personally I prefer autos as they have a small footprint and sometimes grow a nice cola that my GF calls "BIG DICK"....love it when she talks like that!


Gotta try an incense pheno..if you are a med patient..
OR..
A RED pheno if you are a toker...

I've done a lot of Med research....
and they are The Two Viagra effect buds.....
for BOTH of you.....
(Increased circulation..Increased Nerve sensation....)



> recently, I've grown some autos that I had to FORCE into flower.....still ok but they're not TRUE autos....IMHO


Would you mind *mailing me* the name of the cross.
I don't want to start naming the crosses or the seed banks on thread..
But..
I'm really interested in how many of these are getting out into the market...and WHY...


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 4, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck with Sagamatha seeds? I just ordered some Star Ryders from them and plan on putting them in the ground early December.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2010)

day 2 of 12/12 and iv bought trays to space them out a bit


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2010)

mossys said:


> budolskie..
> I couldn't tell from the photos..
> BUT..
> IF you look at the male...
> ...


here is a better pic of what i thought was the male


----------



## Endorium (Nov 4, 2010)

Not really an auto question.
A few posts back I put some picturs up and because of a mistake I had to prune quite a few dried leaves. Are these leaves usful for anything? Making a tea? Os is the THC content zero? They certainly smell nice


----------



## mossys (Nov 5, 2010)

43Hitman..
Always hear good of Sagamatha..but never had the pleasure of growing any.

budolskie..Love the overhead shots m8..lovely girls.
Best guess says you are right on the male..
Did you win owt on that bet..?



> Are these leaves usful for anything?


If they smell nice I would keep them..
dry and store in a sealed jar or freeze them.
When you have 2 ounces..leaf..
I have the Easiest recipie for canna vodka that you will ever find.

It works a Treat.

Have a great weekend everyone.....


----------



## Scrooge (Nov 5, 2010)

Great Thread! I just came into some Joint Doctor LR#2 beans so I am trying to absorb all of the AF information I can.

FullDuplex, perhaps you could summarize the key points to a successful AF grow. I plan to re-read this thread in more detail this weekend but, after 33 pages, some of the minute details tend to get lost.

I read through this thread and here is what I've found, so far:

1. Use larger pots even with the smaller plants. I've some 3gal. pots (I think they are).

2. I haven't yet decided whether to start them in one of those domed, Jiffy All in One Seed Starter Mini Greenhouses and then move the seedling/peat pellet combo or the wet paper towel germination and then place them in the final pot. Have you found if one method works better then the other?

3. 18/6 light schedule through the whole grow. I read through the entire thread several days ago and I apologize if you already covered this but - do you have any advice as to the particular light spectrum? I read in another thread: "6500k for vegging and when you start seeing buds/white hairs switch to the 2700k". Would you concur?

4. Get some decent soil. I'll be going down to the hydro store tomorrow. Previously you said, "Always remember when mixing soil if you think that there is enough perlite in the soil add two cups more, these plants love light soil." I&#8217;ve seen some other soil recipes online here. Would you recommend some of these or go with the popular brands like Foxfarm or Roots Organic. If going store-bought, would you recommend adding more Perlite?

5. Is a fan as important (for stalk strength) as in taller plants with the shorter AF strains?

Again, thank you for this thread and sharing your knowledge. I love this place!!!


----------



## Viagro (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah, a truly great thread. Thanks!

I have a question, maybe a dumb one:

Is it sacrilege to top an auto?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 5, 2010)

mossys said:


> Did you win owt on that bet..?
> 
> 
> :


na did a shite haha milan and arsenal on wednesday and sampdoria last night just might tomorow soccer saturday


----------



## chirim2003 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello i just wanted to say great thread and info on here. Im glad you all are holding the keep a good vibe thing because there is nothing worse that the auto downers who seem to come on our auto threads just to dispute everything. I am in the middle of moving to central east coast and as soon as the house is situated i can set up my grow room again. I have a few auto strains i have made and cant wait to share them with you. My personal favorite is amnesia haxe x nyc diesel x lowryder. Grows seed to bud in 90 days + or - usually + a height of 49" and yeilds 4 to 5 oz. I grow in 5 gal pots lol. Took 14 different breedings n crosses n back crosses to have a good comprimise and also cut flowering down to something acceptable. Cant wait to share. Awesome thread guys


----------



## uptosumpn (Nov 5, 2010)

mossys said:


> If they smell nice I would keep them..
> dry and store in a sealed jar or freeze them.
> When you have 2 ounces..leaf..
> I have the Easiest recipie for canna vodka that you will ever find.
> ...


 Okay, I am waiting oN that recipie sir......

2oz of leaves, CHK
Dried and Frozen<(1wk so far..) CHK


----------



## Endorium (Nov 5, 2010)

My autos have started to flower ! It is exactly 27 days old and has stted getting white hairs  I am on 24 hour lighting at the moment. DO I keep that or change it? Also its a very short plant(I did LST it). Will it grow taller now its flowering? I have put pictures of it up in previous posts. Very bushy plant but very short. Would love to get an ounze of it. Relalistic or not?


----------



## Bighill (Nov 5, 2010)

Most autos like some kind of dark period. I had mine in the veg area which was 20/4, then i move them into the flower cab for the last few weeks.

Most anything will stretch a little bit in flower, but the more sativa the pheno the more it's going to stretch. There are AF phenos that are very "Low", no pun intended. lol It's all a waiting game now.

Bh.


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 5, 2010)

I started planting Oct. 1st. I planted 4 one of witch was female. I have been planting 2 or 3 every other week or so since I started. I am growing under CFLs on a 24/0 light schedule, in soil with organic fertilizer.Here are recent picks of my 5 week old female, her two little sisters at 3 weeks and three more seedlings around 10 days old


----------



## mossys (Nov 6, 2010)

back shortly to yap..
But..
I will post the

*SIMPLEST EVER CANNA VODKA/TINCTURE RECIPIE*.

*2 ounces of dried LEAF.*
*1 ltr vodka.*


*Rough chop the leaf...*
*put in a wide necked jar.*

*Cover with vodka...(or Spirit of choice..38% proof or above.)*

*Stick it in the FREEZER...*
*and shake vigorously every day...**FOR 5 DAYS ONLY.*

*(remember the jar will be slippery when frozen..)*

*Strain it through a TEA-TOWEL...one of the non-fluffy ones.*
*WRING the cloth out....get all the goodness out of the remains.*

*Put into a Clean jar..*

*Leave to settle for a couple of days.*

*IF you are desperate..and can't wait for it to settle...*

*Strain again through a COFFEE FILTER..and drink.*

*MED USERS...*
*a Shot glass of this..20-30 ml per DAY..*
*.*
*sipped throughout the day does wonders...*

*and because of the difference in the high and duration...*
*I Think you could Work throught it...*

*something to think of if you cannot be safe Smoking your meds...*


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Ideal Growing Methods*​When planted indoors, the Lowryder has the ability to grow very well in soil-less systems or in soil mixtures. For soil mixtures such as pots or beds, Lowryder can be cultivated from a mere seed into a bud for a span of only two months.
Throughout this period, only 18 hours of light each day is recommended. This is due to the fact that switching the light cycles down to 12 hours runs the risk of diminishing yields and even shortening the plants life cycle even more.
Since Lowryder&#8217;s life cycle is brief, cloning it is deemed as an impractical method - growing only the plant and not the seed. Hence, by default, the Lowryder is then regarded as a &#8220;sea of green&#8217;s greatest choice&#8221;. 
Due to the fact that the seedlings and even the flowering plants can be sustained in a similar room, the Lowryder showcases better possibilities for small up to medium ranged home growers. This even includes the so-called &#8220;staggering&#8221; of one&#8217;s indoor harvest. After which, a continuous system of harvest can be accomplished by periodically cultivating new plants that will replace the harvested ones.
This will ensure that your so-called &#8220;grow room&#8221; is constantly full of fresh buds. Hence, maintaining this system of cultivation provides you with the convenience of evenly dividing your workload. 
In order to achieve the best results, place either a jiffy plant or pellet directly into a 1 up to 2-gallon pot. It is best to alternatively use peat pots that are about four inches in size. Once this is prepared, you can then place the rootbound females inside the assigned plant bed. Make sure that these rootbound females have already gone through the &#8220;sexing&#8221; phase for about 17 up to 20 days. As compared to the initial method, this actually produces smaller plants. Under this method also, 12 up to 24 hours of daily light are needed. However, studies show that it is best to make use of 18 hours each day. You can reduce it to 16 hours following the initial month, provided that there are no yields being lost.
For those who will plant this outdoors, once you have finished soaking the plant, you can start by sowing it directly onto the soil. For this process, you can use 2 gallon plant beds or pots. It is also indicated that you can plant the Lowryder&#8217;s new stands until the latter part of the summer season. Similar to the factors affecting indoor harvest, doing the latter can also assure you a continuous supply of Lowryders. Aside from this, it is best to avoid making any transplants. You can only do this once the plants are diagnosed as rootbound. Thus, you can remove the Rouge males only during a three-week cycle. 
*Factors that Affect its Growth *
Since the Lowryder is highly versatile, it has the capability to grow in basically any type of &#8220;grow environment&#8221; or climate. In fact, it can even set the regarded &#8220;envelope of growing&#8221; aside and mainly focus on harvest areas like the North West Territories, Finland and other short-seasoned, Northern or high altitude locations. Plus, it can adapt rather fairly to window sills, backyard gardens, and patios. This is primarily due to its relatively small feature that can conceal its real identity. 
Furthermore, nothing can compare to the quick maturation capability of the Lowryder! If other varieties are still going through the flowering phase, outdoor growers of Lowryders are, at the same time, basking their feet and benefitting from their harvests already. 
*Its Amazing Characteristics *
The Lowryder has the ability to skip the stage of vegetative growth. It basically jumps from its seedling stage towards its flowering period in an instant. Studies also show that 
Lowryders have the shortest life cycle and height feature amongst the famous cannabis species.
This is especially true with its male plants that showcase such attributes after approximately 17 up to 20 days. This is while its female counterparts show themselves only a few days after. Thus, these plants will then go through the flowering phase, provided that there is a continuous lighting system. 
Lowryder females can generate a height that is no taller than approximately 16 up to 20 inches. The typical height for these females would be about 12 up to 16 inches only. Pot size, light intensity and appropriate pH are factors that play a significant role in influencing the female Lowryder&#8217;s size during its maturity. This means that given the best conditions, these female Lowryders will generate a bigger yield for its growers. Since these plants produce a main cola, if they can only obtain adequate lighting, their lower nodes will profusely branch out. 
Moreover, its height and yield will depend on evident growth factors. A good example would be such plants that are only kept inside small-sized peat cups, which are then placed on a grower&#8217;s windowsill. Based from the factors mentioned above, this scenario will yield a mere 1 gram. Plus, the plant will grow only up to a maximum of 6 inches, having no branching features whatsoever. On the other hand, a plant placed inside a 4-gallon box and provided with high-intensity lighting, along with good methods of cultivation being put into practice, it can yield better results. It will yield a 45-gram, profusely branched, two-foot wide bud monster. 
With regards to the use of fertilizer, during the initial two-week period of growth, Lowryders need to be provided with a weekly dose of light feedings. This is actually a nutrient &#8220;grow&#8221; type solution, equipped with micronutrients. Thus, when these plants become a full flower, a &#8220;blooming regime&#8221; is necessary. This should start from week 4 up to week 6. Hence, biological amendments or root stimulators that are of the Mycorise-type have the ability to significantly enhance the plant&#8217;s growth. 
*The Flowering Time Average*

Outdoors: ripens in approximately 60 days &#8211; This is subsequent to the sowing of the seeds.
Indoors: 40 up to 45 days &#8211; This is following a seedling stage of 15 up to 20 days.
As an important note, studies show that 100% of such plants actually showcase the so-called &#8220;auto-flowering&#8221; genotype. 
*Its Average Height*
The average height of Lowryders is approximately 12 inches. Its minimum height would be approximately 5 inches while its maximum height would be 16 inches. Thus, this will really depend on the lighting and regarded slight phenotype variants. 
*The Awaited Yield*
As mentioned, depending on the lighting and other significant factors, Lowryders can yield up to approximately 45 grams. In fact, there was even one situation where in a 96-gram yield was accomplished. However, this was achieved under a process called &#8220;hydroponics&#8221;. 
Hence, it is vital to understand that the yield is extremely and majorly dependent on the volume of light it obtains. If these plants are provided with less than the average conditions, they will remain extremely small. Even so, they can still create decent smoke outputs. 
Moreover, Lowryders&#8217; buds are close-quartered and compact, as well as slightly variable and irregular in features. It also has a high leaf/bud ratio, which goes with its thick pistils that possesses a medium-sized, orange colored and individually classified calyxes. Although it has tendencies to become &#8220;top-heavy&#8221; when grown indoors, it is rather typical to find its budding sites starting very near the soil already. 
With regards to the result, you will get a &#8220;High&#8221; that feels uplifting, surprisingly strong and well-rounded. In fact, this is more appropriate for certain outdoor activities. Aside from this, the smoke emitted is described by many as smooth and equipped with an earthy, pleasant undertone. You will find its smell as not that overpowering and its flavor, quite unique and satisfying.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 6, 2010)

> .
> 
> Ooohhhwwww..that leads to an interesting thought given what we were talking about..
> as I have acclimatised my girls to my natural outdoor weather conditions...
> ...


This actually makes total since, like most things that adapt to their environment the off spring have a craving for the levels that it is used to. Making them demand cal/mag in a more concentrated form.



> Remember the DC dominants that I was doing last..
> the ones that Looked like mini DC...lookee-likeys....?


Oh you bet i do 
Cant wait to see what these will look like.
Things should be coming above dirt now ?



> Anyway..I am happy as a sand-piper still..


Sounds like you had a way better halloween than I
on the road for 8 hrs but i did have ALFie along so i was sparking under the harvest moon 




> I'm starting to get a funny hunch about paranoid bud...
> or am I just paranoid..
> and I wondering..
> when did you take your Bud-wider off....early..or late...?


Well i took them in two stages. Took the two smaller ones at 58 days
this was the cup challenge girl and the one that was about the same size in the larger pot.

Then i took the last girl at 68 days. She was in the large pot and was BUSHY
One solid bud from top to bottom and bigger than my fist.

Now this is where the fun comes in
The first two were a heavy head high, it was more dominate with milky trichs
There was about 4-5% amber when i chopped. I had no paranoia on either of these

NOW the last girl was different. She was close to a 50/50 mix i looked and there were very few trichs that were clear
id say about 3% clear rest were milky going amber or amber, nice pepsi color to them. This was the beast that brought in the paranoia 
Like i said last time, there were a few times that i had to remind my self to keep it grounded lol 

But the high was outstanding, came in fast and liked to hang around for a few hours. 



> See what you think of ALF#3..
> gotta say this is a Very prolific/tested cross and no-one has picked paranoia up in her..
> which leads me to think that it is the DC in the cross that may have triggered a match/magnification...
> so it will be good to hear what you think.


This stuff is no joke, i havent had a bit of paranoia at all. Nice tantalizing high to be honest.
Opens the blood flow as well as ease a great bit of pain. This stuff has great expansion
Gets the blood flowing, i have had issues in the past where smoking intensifies cold,
not the case here keeps me nice and toasty on these cold nights.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 6, 2010)

SICC";4845210]Yeah I got 5 clones flowering said:


> *we NEED an AF Specific grow book...*


 i agree



> FD..we really need to talk through the sudden appearance of non-af af's...
> Can't think it can be an AF reversion..or surely I would have seen it by now.
> Can't be linked to one breeder..because they are coming from different seed sites..
> and I can't say they are coming from a bad breeder..
> ...


 I find this a bit odd, as well as a little alarming its almost become an epidemic. There have been several people talking about them as well as ending up with them. 
I know that Nirvana pulled there stock and made a things right for the people that got them.

I think by now if the gene was fleeting that you would have seen it especially in the mass germs that you do, yet every one of yours as well as everything i have grown starts to show at THE exact same time. I have yet to force one to flower.

I almost have to think that it comes back to the breeder a little bit. Seeing the new demand for these and wanting to get good genetics into an auto flower form. The research is there as well as the genetics, but the auto flower trait is lacking.

I think that when crossing the AF to the photo period they are not inbreeding for the auto trait all the way. They'll cross it enough to start to see a few auto traits and then roll it to the line. Also it could be that in the search for the auto trait as well as the recessive trait that really carries the higher level of THC as well as Med effect. The nature of the auto comes from a hemp line. Thats what bears the auto trait, and most of your photo breeders are looking for the more recessive traits to produce a higher level of med effect. So i could see where the conflicting breeding mentalities are causing these semi and non autos. Almost as if they have not been worked enough to get the balance of the auto and the med effect.

But i have a few other theories i want to mull over 





> I have wondered if small yields actually increase potency...
> certainly my Cold/off-season grows seem to produce the Sweetest bud of the season.


Interesting it will be nice to see if this does the same with me when this seeded female is done



> Gotta try an incense pheno..if you are a med patient..
> OR..
> A RED pheno if you are a toker...
> 
> ...


This explains SO much 





Scrooge said:


> Great Thread! I just came into some Joint Doctor LR#2 beans so I am trying to absorb all of the AF information I can.
> 
> FullDuplex, perhaps you could summarize the key points to a successful AF grow. I plan to re-read this thread in more detail this weekend but, after 33 pages, some of the minute details tend to get lost.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir and ill answer you this evening when i get in front of my other machine. Im on the road and all of this reading while the computer is bouncing is making me a little nauseous time to get out some ALFie


----------



## mossys (Nov 6, 2010)

Glad you are on the return journey..



> Making them demand cal/mag in a more concentrated form


Definite something to watch...
We need a good deficiency photo...so we know what we are looking for..
I'm not likely to see it here..



> Sounds like you had a way better halloween than I
> on the road for 8 hrs but i did have ALFie along so i was sparking under the harvest moon


Ha ha..I had a Cracker....
Until you come back with your results on the DC...
someone in this house is banned from using it..
(it's Mine..all mine......)
so I have been making a pig of myself.



> NOW the last girl was different. She was close to a 50/50 mix i looked and there were very few trichs that were clear
> id say about 3% clear rest were milky going amber or amber, nice pepsi color to them. This was the beast that brought in the paranoia


That was my nasty hunch.
I smoke my Afghans on 5-10% amber normally..
But..
I kept the girls going longer than normal so I could show you could all see the ambering under the microscope..
and they are the phenos that are causing the trouble...



> But the high was outstanding, came in fast and liked to hang around for a few hours


Yup.. 
I am Fine on them..
and I am getting exceptional med relief..
(muscle spasm reduction is about the best I have ever had...
thinking this has something to do with the canna vodka working it's magic too...)

But the other person here is Very sensitive to paranoid bud.
(It brings on massive Nagging spasms....ooohhhh....ear-ache all day long....)



> I find this a bit odd, as well as a little alarming its almost become an epidemic


Big bit odd.
Obviously AF's haven't been around for generations..so we cannot say we know everything
that they Might do..
But..
a reversion seems so genetically Implausible..

My immediate thoughts were breeder error..
but they are all from different seed sites..
And..
that fault couldn't have been missed in a pre-sale test grow..
it is so big...
the test growers would have to be blind as well.

I have a thought..
I think the ones I have seen have been feminised lines...
something going wrong is the selfing..?
but..
again..test grows would have shown it up.



> But i have a few other theories i want to mull over


Aye..I think we need to bat it about a bit.



> _This explains SO much _


I'm not even gonna ask..
But..I assume that is why you have been smiling a lot lately....

Safe journey m8.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 6, 2010)

mossys said:


> Glad you are on the return journey..


Me too. Its been a long week.




> We need a good deficiency photo...so we know what we are looking for..


I have a few i have to round them up. It started showing in the early stages of my cup grow and early. Like not even 2 weeks in




> Until you come back with your results on the DC...
> someone in this house is banned from using it..
> (it's Mine..all mine......)
> so I have been making a pig of myself.


Which DC ? in one of the crosses?
and i take it someone is super paranoid on it?





> I kept the girls going longer than normal so I could show you the ambering under the microscope..
> and they are the phenos that are causing the trouble.


I see it as a good trouble, this is what care taker likes the best. And i can tell you alf is all mine. Got to share with lady d but thats about it. 

On a neat experience, this week i met up with a few med guys. one of them being from cali, i was able to share a rather nice treat with each of them, and mossy..both have been to Amsterdam and i received the compliment, "this is as smooth as what i was smoking in holland." All i could do was smile best part was they didnt know it was under my watch Cant give away all my secrets now can i


----------



## Endorium (Nov 6, 2010)

I can do nothing but highly recommend getting LA Diva auto's. They have grown fantastically and both started flowering on the same day with 24 hour light. Very very impressed. gone to 18/6 light now. Is this best? They seem to of grown a lot in 6 hours dark! Will post some pics in a bit. Switching to flowering 250W CFL as well. Will start doing sensi grow 2 part flowering nutrients as well. (would also highly recommend sensi grow)
Leas are getting sticky!


----------



## mossys (Nov 6, 2010)

> I have a few i have to round them up. It started showing in the early stages of my cup grow and early. Like not even 2 weeks in


Great...
more talks on the water when you get back.



> Which DC ? in one of the crosses?
> and i take it someone is super paranoid on it?


The DC Lookee likeys...My favourites in that line.
And...someone in this house is super sensitive to it..
(maaan..what a shame...I'll have to smoke it all myself.)



> And i can tell you alf is all mine. Got to share with lady d but thats about it.


Hell..gotta love Lady D a lot to share ALFie....

 .....




> "this is as smooth as what i was smoking in holland."


Makes my heart Proud m8..

Sound like a Great trip..


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 6, 2010)

mossys said:


> Big bit odd.
> Obviously AF's haven't been around for generations..so we cannot say we know everything
> that they Might do..
> But..
> a reversion seems so genetically Implausible..


I agree we cant know everything about them yet, there still fairly "green" in the growers world. But i have to agree i cant see them going backwards in progression. The only way that i could see this is careless breeding and not knowing what to watch for, and maybe the lack of a back cross or maybe too many..... Guess well find out on this project of mine. As i will be bringing a long season girl to auto flower this may open up some new light.



> that fault couldn't have been missed in a pre-sale test grow..
> it is so big...
> the test growers would have to be blind as well.


IF they were even tested. I have been a member of two sites as well as read a few others and didnt see or hear of any test runners on these. Only thing i heard was that they were not autoing. I know you have been on the forums for a long time do you recall seeing these tested before they got released.



> I have a thought..
> I think the ones I have seen have been feminised lines...
> something going wrong is the selfing..?


This could be too. You know as well as i do that hermi's can be the result of self seeding if not done correctly and with care. I have never used the CS method to make fem seeds only left them go as a survival method and then get a few pollen sacs forming. Maybe its the combo of both the genetics and a SC type method causing the high rate of non autos. Maybe its having a reaction with the process and throws the auto gene out the window instead of making hermi's. 
Just a thought, and we may be able to see this live if upto uses this method to make fems







> But..I assume that is why you have been smiling a lot lately....


And you would be right


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 6, 2010)

Scrooge said:


> Great Thread! I just came into some Joint Doctor LR#2 beans so I am trying to absorb all of the AF information I can.
> 
> FullDuplex, perhaps you could summarize the key points to a successful AF grow. I plan to re-read this thread in more detail this weekend but, after 33 pages, some of the minute details tend to get lost.
> 
> ...


1. That is correct, the bigger the pot the better she is going to do. Think of it as an ice burg only a small percentage is above the soil, the roots are explosive underneath. If you keep an autos roots happy she WILL reward you. If you want to get decent yields out of small pots let me know, ive got some good tips.

2. I have tried all of the methods that you have mentioned above and i have a few tips on that. I find it best to germ into the final pot. If you have a 3 gal start the seed in that container. I have done a few in a paper towel but no longer do this as i have had a few seeds crack but not do anything. Everything that i have started into soil has grown out no failures. now if you want a little more control of moisture the second best way that i still use is to the jiffy pellet. The mini green houses are nice, i use a swiffer wet container to start mine. I Get the pellet to the correct moisture then add the seeds then stick them in the little container with the lid on tight and set them up on the top of my cab, 3 days later there above soil.

3.Yes i would agree on this. 18/6 has had fantastic results for me. I am going 20/4 this winter because of the colder nights, this will allow the room to stay warmer longer through the cold spell. The spectrum thing i am BIG on. I have grown out quite a few of these guys and have seen the differences of running a MH (6500k) till signs of sex and then HPS(3500k) till finish and then running the hps all the way through from seed to harvest. When running the mixed combo my JEM had great branching as well as spacing, when i ran the HPS all the way i had nice uniformed non branching buds. Just something to think about.

4.If you are gonna run soil, check out subcool's super soil it works great. THis is where i got the base recipe that i make for my grows. YOu can check it out here. If you are going to buy then i would suggest roots or the FF and also would agree to add the perlite. Keeps things loose and lets the roots grow with out a hitch. The oxygen exchange in the roots is so important to keeping them alive and producing.

5. always always always  Depending on what strain you run they can get top heavy. They need a fan to make them strong. This happens fast with them how ever if you have fans in there. After the 2 week mark they start to thicken nice.

Hope some of this helped and if you have any more questions just ask

G/L with the grow!


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey guys glad I found this thread finaly and Mossy good to see you are well and posting again 

will post some pics tommoz ppl got to hit the sack got a job interview tommoz


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 7, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> Hey guys glad I found this thread finaly and Mossy good to see you are well and posting again
> 
> will post some pics tommoz ppl got to hit the sack got a job interview tommoz


Welcome shroomyshroom, glad you find the new home.

cant wait to see these pics.


----------



## mossys (Nov 7, 2010)

Weeelll..throw another shimp on the Barbie FullD...
Our Aussie Bro has arrived....

Lighting you a Fat one shroomy..to Celebrate.....

Sleep Well..Good Luck for the interview Bro...

You made my Day.


----------



## mossys (Nov 7, 2010)

> na did a shite haha milan and arsenal on wednesday and sampdoria last night just might tomorow soccer saturday


Ha budolskie..I have that kind Luck with the bookie....
Are you seeing any Girls yet...?

FullD...


> As i will be bringing a long season girl to auto flower this may open up some new light.


I am Really pleased that I have done a few Full..AF/long season rolls..
I think it is quite Awesome to watch what Mighty genetics we can fit into our little AF Bundles...

Do you already have the Parents in mind..?



> Maybe its having a reaction with the process and throws the auto gene out the window instead of making hermi's.


This is the road I was thinking down myself.


> Just a thought, and we may be able to see this live if upto uses this method to make fems


Never waste an experiment eh!....

AND..the other avenue...
you know how we talk about the semi-auto..
weeelll...
during My AF rolls..
I have picked up a *Non-AF Male..that Will flower on 18/6..*
*and 20/4*

I cocked up a mass germination with one way back @ f3..

so I'm wondering if that has happened on the mass germ..
But..still again we hit back to the Test run.



> I know you have been on the forums for a long time do you recall seeing these tested before they got released.


No m8..never seen them tested 
But..
I haven't seen Others tested out either...
I stayed exclusive at the one site.



> And you would be right


Just a thought Bro..
keep a note on Both your reactions to specific bud..
I certainly get differing effects on some in this house...
and 
I'm trying to figure if it is a med user v's stoner difference..
OR a male v's female thing.

Tell Lady D I'll appreciate her results...

Endorium..now the leaves are getting sticky...bet you cannot wait to harvest.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 7, 2010)

Could you take a look at these leaves guys, I'm on day 40 with my White Dwarf. I gave her some MagiCal by technoflora a couple of times this past week because it appears to be a N deficiency and they look a touch better since doing that. But I'm not sure if what I'm doing is correct or not. Afterall this could be the normal part of the plants life cycle, this is basically my first plant. Help? 

P.S. I am using FFOF soil.

View attachment 1254790View attachment 1254791View attachment 1254792View attachment 1254793View attachment 1254794View attachment 1254795View attachment 1254796


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 7, 2010)

Just for contribution to this thread, below are a couple photos of my two Purple Jem grows. First photo is my DWC Purple Jem at 43 days, 19" talkk. Second photo is my hempy bucket PJ at 49 days, 13" tall. The lighting in both photos make the plants look more yellow than they are. Trust me they are very green and healthy! The hempy plant is showing some good purple in the buds while the DWC is staying green. Using all Bontanicare nutes and a 150w HPS under 20/4. The plants are not fattening up as well as I would like, but since this is my second grow, I am not going to complain too much.


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 7, 2010)

P.S., my two PJs are actually farther along than this. These are the only pics I have of them. The hempy bucket is current at day 55 and the DWC is day 49. Question I have since this my first harvest: what should I be looking for on the trichomes to tell me they are ready. I have read many threads on this and some say more amber than not, and some say more cloudy than amber. Also, are the pistils a good indicator as well? Should I be seeing them dying off/turning brown as an indicator? I know a lot of this is personal preference, but just taking advice since I am getting close to harvest time.


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 7, 2010)

For the hell of it, current pictures from today (day 55). Let me know what you think. I am still hoping that the buds fatten up a bit more, but I'll take what I can get!


----------



## Scrooge (Nov 7, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> 1. That is correct, the bigger the pot the better she is going to do. Think of it as an ice burg only a small percentage is above the soil, the roots are explosive underneath. If you keep an autos roots happy she WILL reward you. If you want to get decent yields out of small pots let me know, ive got some good tips.





FullDuplex said:


> 2. I have tried all of the methods that you have mentioned above and i have a few tips on that. I find it best to germ into the final pot. If you have a 3 gal start the seed in that container. I have done a few in a paper towel but no longer do this as i have had a few seeds crack but not do anything. Everything that i have started into soil has grown out no failures. now if you want a little more control of moisture the second best way that i still use is to the jiffy pellet. The mini green houses are nice, i use a swiffer wet container to start mine. I Get the pellet to the correct moisture then add the seeds then stick them in the little container with the lid on tight and set them up on the top of my cab, 3 days later there above soil.
> 
> 3.Yes i would agree on this. 18/6 has had fantastic results for me. I am going 20/4 this winter because of the colder nights, this will allow the room to stay warmer longer through the cold spell. The spectrum thing i am BIG on. I have grown out quite a few of these guys and have seen the differences of running a MH (6500k) till signs of sex and then HPS(3500k) till finish and then running the hps all the way through from seed to harvest. When running the mixed combo my JEM had great branching as well as spacing, when i ran the HPS all the way i had nice uniformed non branching buds. Just something to think about.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply FD

I&#8217;m taking it slow at first and not going crazy with all kinds of expensive equipment until I determine if I really like doing this or not. I&#8217;ve always been an outside vegetable gardener but this is always something I&#8217;ve wanted to try.

I am going to have to go with CFL&#8217;s for now. I&#8217;ve read Dr.Chronic&#8217;s CFL Tutorial but do you have any thoughts on the correct CFL light spectrum for AF strains? I am thinking of running 6500K until I start seeing calyx and then switch to 2700K until the end. I am still doing more research on the wattage but, from what I&#8217;ve read, the rule of thumb is 50W per sq/ft. That means I need 250w for my space (see below).

I am going to jump right in and go with a single, feminized LR#2 plant instead of starting with bagseed (like most every newbie thread suggests). I am going to be growing a pepper plant alongside to keep the wife happy (this is a semi-stealth grow as far as she&#8217;s concerned). I&#8217;m sure she&#8217;ll eventually see it (like she saw my last outdoor grow in the Spring), but she&#8217;s pretty cool about it.

Up to this point, everything was theoretical and I was gathering information from any and all sources. Over the past several days I&#8217;ve started to physically prepare. I went down to the hydro/organic garden store and purchased some FF Ocean Forest Soil (they didn&#8217;t have any Happy Frog), FF Tiger Bloom & Grow Big, a PH test kit and 4.5&#8221; EcoPlus axial fan (to MacGyver a carbon filter).

After examining my small grow space (28&#8221;W x 18-3/4&#8221;D x 25-3/4&#8221;H) with various containers inside, I am starting to rethink the 3gal. container set-up. As you can see from the picture below, it doesn&#8217;t leave much room for the height of the plant. The 3gal container is on the left, the one on the right is unmarked &#8211; it is either a 2 or 2-1/2 gal one. **What do you all think?


----------



## Bighill (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice PJ's lenny!!!

Bh.


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 7, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Nice PJ's lenny!!!
> 
> Bh.


Thank you! Being that they are my first successful grow (previous turned out to be all males), I am pretty happy with them. Almost bummed out I will be chopping them since I put so much work into them. BUT, with what I have learned (and my next grow being in autopots) I expect the next grow wont be as much work, or seem to be as much.

I credit with a lot I learned from FullDuplex, who started this thread, from his PJ grow several months ago. Plus, credit to Mossy who bred this strain. This PJ may be the perfect grow for me since they have been quite low odor, which I need for stealth.


----------



## Bighill (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah i have to agree for the most part it is low odor. When you get one of the skunky ones it'll catch you off guard. Mossy told me that if you add some sugar to a watering durring flower your buds will be alot more aromatic.

I haven't tried it yet sicne i didn't want to "sweeten" my outdoor patch. Lots of deer/catle around. Once i get some indoor stuff going again, i am eager to try it. I plan on adding it to my molassis waterings.

Most def cudos to mossy for his work on it, i have found some interesting smoke from the jem lines. The ones that have leaf mutations are interesting. When i get them they are always huge plants. Mossy calls them the cloven phenos. If you ever want to breed color into your autos.. Jems are the KEY!!! IMO it's a proven stable breeder.


Bh.


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 7, 2010)

Scrooge said:


> After examining my small grow space (28W x 18-3/4D x 25-3/4H) with various containers inside, I am starting to rethink the 3gal. container set-up. As you can see from the picture below, it doesnt leave much room for the height of the plant. The 3gal container is on the left, the one on the right is unmarked  it is either a 2 or 2-1/2 gal one. **What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 1255067


One of my PJs was grown in a 1 1/2 gallon pot and it kept the plant at a managable size (15"), so yes you may want to re-think the 3 gallon pot in that grow space. Plus, if you go with a smaller pot size, you might be able to squeeze 3 pots in there. Also, you can think about scrogging, etc.


----------



## Endorium (Nov 7, 2010)

First pic is a non auto I plan to flower once my auto has finished.Second and Third pic are of my auto that has just started to flower. 
1. Any advice on what to do now my auto is starting to flower? 
2.Anything I should be doing? Pruning or tieing down? (already LST'ed it)
3. Should I keep the light far away so it stretches to it or close? Its a flowering 250W CFL with reflector?

They seem healthy and plenty of leaves so hoping for a good yield. They smell great!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 7, 2010)

mossys said:


> Do you already have the Parents in mind..?


You bet once these seeds complete and dry i will be cracking them in search of the
colored male. I have some pollen saved back now of the last colored male but
want one that has a little deeper color for the receiving female.

The mom will be my Cali Blue hash. This is one i have been waiting on for some time to drop. I have one seed and its femmed so i hope she goes female. If not ill harvest the pollen and hit a PJ with it looking for the color meld and then the potency from the hash plant.



> This is the road I was thinking down myself.
> 
> Never waste an experiment eh!....


Great minds think alike, and its always good to see a live experiment. 



> AND..the other avenue...


This is interesting. I know that we have talked about semi auto before and that you have had a few, but i think this would have shown like you said. IF they saw these start to flower they may have thought that they were full on auto and hit them with IBL pollen. Keeping the semi trait dominant, however they still need that 12/12 kick to flower. This is quite an interesting mix




> No m8..never seen them tested
> But..
> I haven't seen Others tested out either...
> I stayed exclusive at the one site.


Hmm wonder who the testers were and what they really saw then. This leaves in the gaps we need to fill or at least try to.



> Just a thought Bro..
> keep a note on Both your reactions to specific bud..
> I certainly get differing effects on some in this house...
> and
> ...


You bet and she is up for the challenge, told her that she now has homework to do. Id like to see if we could even break it down to male and female specific strains depending on needs. Now that would be a land mark.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 7, 2010)

Scrooge said:


> Thanks for the reply FD
> 
> I&#8217;m taking it slow at first and not going crazy with all kinds of expensive equipment until I determine if I really like doing this or not. I&#8217;ve always been an outside vegetable gardener but this is always something I&#8217;ve wanted to try.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me that you got a few things going good already. Goil soil and fert choices. They will not fail you and the autos seems to love them. This is what i used before i started making my own teas to suit there needs. Thats something that we can go into at a later time as i need to brew some so ill post the recipe. 

The light spectrum stuff you listed is spot on. Its all about the color temp when it comes to veg and flower. Now light power will bring bigger, thicker, and an abundance of bud but CFL's will do just fine. I started on CFL's and they are good to use until you like what you are doing. If i know anything about gardeners (i do a veggie garden my self) your gonna be hooked. Im running a 250watt MH/HPS combo and it does great, it would do AMAZING things in the area that you have there. Plus i got it for 125.00 to my door  things to think about. The only thing is that you WOULD have to cool that cab and with that 250 in there its gonna cost extra money to cool it via fan. So i have to agree with you, CFL for now then down the road id spend the $$ on the HPS its changed my world.

I have 2 42watt (100watt equivalent) in my pc starting case, this does great to start them out so you getting that BIG cfl in there should do just fine. One thing i would suggest is to add some flat white to those walls. This will reflect the light the best, better than mylar even. You can either paint it or get some white cardboard and line it, its needs to be FLAT white not glossy, as it absorbs light.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 7, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Could you take a look at these leaves guys, I'm on day 40 with my White Dwarf. I gave her some MagiCal by technoflora a couple of times this past week because it appears to be a N deficiency and they look a touch better since doing that. But I'm not sure if what I'm doing is correct or not. Afterall this could be the normal part of the plants life cycle, this is basically my first plant. Help?
> 
> P.S. I am using FFOF soil.
> 
> View attachment 1254790View attachment 1254791View attachment 1254792View attachment 1254793View attachment 1254794View attachment 1254795View attachment 1254796


This is classic Magnesium deficiency, as you can see on the leaves the color is changing from outside tips to the middle. The leaf almost looks "highlighted." As it progresses the leaf will die and turn brown as you are seeing in the lower leafs. This happens as a result of a few different things. One its either a pH lock out or the soil has been depleted of this resource. If your pH is out of range then the plant cant get to the Magnesium that it needs in flower, if the soil is out of magnesium then you need to add it.

So what you need to do is first flush. Best thing you can do is get what is in there out, this will allow the pH to balance if its off as well as get all the salts out of your soil. On the first flush test the run off pH if its out of range than you need to get it where it needs to be. If the pH is normal you are going to have to add Magnesium to the soil. The best way to do this is add 1tsb of epsom salt to a gal of plain pH'ed water. Feed it this until you see the problem stop. Now be cautious not to over do it as this IS a salt and cause problems if you use to much. So about every other water till it stops.

Let me know how they are doing and hope all goes well and we get it stopped. Look at the chart below to find the pH range needed. If you have time post up the the numbers you are getting for pH as i am always curious. 

g/l


----------



## Rtoke (Nov 7, 2010)

hi all !! Great thread, Respect !!

I'm going to order some autos soon and only have outdoor to grow them so, just wondering how they would do outdoors under 14/10 light which is light time at moment were i am, but of course it will lower to about 9/15 in winter. so how much will the yield decrese per hour of light outdoors ??- say a diesel ryder yields 100g indoors on 20/4 light will it yield 50g outdoors on 12/12 light ?? and what soil do autos like - topsoil, compost, manure, blood and bone ??

Also has anyone grown super cali haze from short stuff ?? i might get some of that cause its suppose to yield 4 oz + outdoors !! now thats an auto !!

cheers


----------



## Scrooge (Nov 7, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> One thing i would suggest is to add some flat white to those walls. This will reflect the light the best, better than mylar even. You can either paint it or get some white cardboard and line it, its needs to be FLAT white not glossy, as it absorbs light.


I figured you might mention that as I haven't finished preparing the space. I'm thinking about some other reflective material like AL foil or one of those Space/Rescue Blankets) or do you consider that overkill?


----------



## mossys (Nov 8, 2010)

hydrolenny...hey m8...
just seen your posts and I was wondering if the Tric photos you posted were of the Pure JEM...?
or another of your girls..



> I know a lot of this is personal preference, but just taking advice since I am getting close to harvest time.


Your White girl will mature fastest.
She is high afghan dom...(this IS the pheno to watch for high smell..)
SO..
if you like an UP or MEDICAL high..take her Early..no more than 5-10% amber.

if you like a Stone..take her as late as possible...

Without a magnifier..as she goes over you will notice a Dulling of the Calyx colour..
that is your trics milky-ing up..going over..

IF you are still Not sure...test her...
do it once a week from 6 weeks..
then you will be able to recognise what "age" best meets your Taste.

I think that you still have a bit time to do a bit of leaf trimming to aid ripening/fattening.
Trim anything that you can see is blocking light penetration...
then give her a sugar feed..if poss...

Beautiful Girls m8...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 8, 2010)

Scrooge said:


> I figured you might mention that as I haven't finished preparing the space. I'm thinking about some other reflective material like AL foil or one of those Space/Rescue Blankets) or do you consider that overkill?


I would stay away from AL foil, if you are in a complete bind i understand but this will cause hot spots. The mylar emergency blankets work real good too. Its what i have in my cab right now. After this seed run i have to clean the area really really well. I will be adding light insulation to the walls and white board to cover it. White rooms are just bright. I noticed this when i replaced the floor in my cab, after every grow i place new white plastic on the floor. It lit the place up.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info FD, I'm going to the Hydro store today to get a more reliable ph meter. I've just been testing the water going in with General Hydroponics pH test indicator and I used to test the run-off as well, but I used a dose of molasses one time, and the plant hasn't been right since. Seems to have stained the soil or something cause my run-off now usually has a slight orange tint which really throws off the test. Maybe this helps you pin point my problem maybe not, but I'll be able to give you some accurate numbers this afternoon. If my pH is way off, I'll be flushing for sure.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> hydrolenny...hey m8...
> just seen your posts and I was wondering if the Tric photos you posted were of the Pure JEM...?
> or another of your girls..
> 
> ...


mossy heres my blueberry repotted the day since they wernt auto flower and the 12/12 has worked a treat start noticing a differnce and it only been 6 days cant wait for these babys there like 40 inch tall


----------



## mossys (Nov 8, 2010)

> 12/12 has worked a treat


Thought it would m8..things should start moving along now.
Within a couple of weeks she will be driving you mad with bud and smells.

Good width on the mainstalk m8..especialy in relation to the rootball/pot size.

If you have been on bought bud up to now...
she is gonna wipe the floor with you.


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> hydrolenny...hey m8...
> just seen your posts and I was wondering if the Tric photos you posted were of the Pure JEM...?
> or another of your girls..


Mossy - Yes, the tric photo is from that PJ. What are your thoughts? I am expecting a week-ish or so to harvest, but taking advice from the experts out there. Love the plant! My DWC one, although green, has blown up and will give a pretty good harvest, but I love this one and the purple color to it!


----------



## budolskie (Nov 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> If you have been on bought bud up to now...
> she is gonna wipe the floor with you.


on white rhino from a good sorce which is cream everytime but just 1.7 for your £20


----------



## mossys (Nov 8, 2010)

> Yes, the tric photo is from that PJ. What are your thoughts?


My Thoughts are...that you just made me Very Happy....thank you...

pure JEM is the only girl I don't have Tric photos of..
(I only had a hand held magnifier at the time)
so seeing them made my day.



> My DWC one, although green, has blown up


Yup..she got my eye straight away......
Iron Lungs had a very similar pheno..and he loved her..

and your Purple is a dream..she made Me smile.
Well grown m8..delight to see.

Tric close-ups are still very clear...7-10 days..IMO.

What did you capture the trics with..digital mircoscope...?


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> Tric close-ups are still very clear...7-10 days..IMO.
> 
> What did you capture the trics with..digital mircoscope...?


I was thinking of harvesting this weekend, so that sounds like I am guessing about right. 

Yeah, I picked up a 25x-300x cheap digital scope online ($25 US) which does the trick for the up-close stuff. 

I'll snap a newer pic of the DWC girl and post tonight. She is fattening up pretty good, but I love all of the buds on that plant. Should be a good amount to harvest. 

BUT, I still prefer my smaller purple Jem. I am not in it for the quantity. I love the small size and purple coloring. I wish I had a PJ male so I could pollinate this one, but these were my first two PJ seeds and both were female. I have a few more seeds to play with, so hopefully I can get a male and another purple Jem to pollinate.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 8, 2010)

Where can I get a few of these Purple Jem seeds at?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 8, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Where can I get a few of these Purple Jem seeds at?


Check your PM's


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 8, 2010)

hydrolenny said:


> BUT, I still prefer my smaller purple Jem. I am not in it for the quantity. I love the small size and purple coloring. I wish I had a PJ male so I could pollinate this one, but these were my first two PJ seeds and both were female. I have a few more seeds to play with, so hopefully I can get a male and another purple Jem to pollinate.


Sounds to me that you have a little more luck with the colors than i do. My first JEM was a white pheno that wiped the floor with me and a great yielder. I too am about the quality and med effect rather than the amount. If i can sustain my needs as well as the Mrs i am good to go. I just did a seed run on my PJ's i got lucky in the color department this time though. I had a a male that changed color on the sacs for me so i used him to pollinate with. He had nice tight stamen and the head was nice and square looking. I hoping with the color as well as the stamen i see some nice offspring.

I harvested some of that male pollen as it deff had a color dominate gene in it. Hoping to pass this along for a year to come. Got it in the freezer.


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 8, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Sounds to me that you have a little more luck with the colors than i do.
> 
> I harvested some of that male pollen as it deff had a color dominate gene in it. Hoping to pass this along for a year to come. Got it in the freezer.


Mostly luck, although I had done my homework prior to this, so I had a good gameplan going into the grow, not that it had anything to do with getting that purple Jem. My setup is pretty small, so I can only grow about 2 or 3 plants at a time, so pollinating takes some patience (as far as getting the male/female I want to breed). 

I followed your first Jem grow on here and another site, so I remember that white pheno. Still was a nice plant!

I DID have some Lowryder pollen and I tried pollinating a couple low buds on the purple Jem, but that wont, of course, help lock down that purple pheno. Figured I would just get more seeds for the hell of it, but who knows.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok Mossy got one to pick your brain with.

I know that most of your med research has been about nerve pain. I briefly touched about my oral pain and there is something else that i am looking to ease other than that.
Yesterday you asked me to keep the results on note from lady D, well she too has a specific issue that i would like to address.

Currently she has to have back injections to ease these "nodules" on her back
They are a lower back issue and Im looking to find something to take the pain
rather than the shots that she is having to deal with.
Right now ALF seems to ease the pain but not all the way
BudWider made her just forget about them but not remove the pain all together.

Is there anything that i need to look for hyb wise to hone in the two of these?
Im thinking about crossing the two to see if this alone may produce the result i am looking for.

I know once i get my hands on that scope i will be able to look closer at the plant for certain kinds 
of indications to certain traits. Like the hairs that produce the oils i saw on some of your
close up pics in BH's thread. This will allow me to get scent as well as look and tric formation down to a science

I can tell that the incense pheno does best with the pain from the ALF
and the skunky pheno is out standing on the BW for the mental part
I would like to see what specific tratis these produce to recreate the effect but blend the two.

This way i feel i will be able to breed towards the goal. Any thoughts?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 8, 2010)

hydrolenny said:


> Mostly luck, although I had done my homework prior to this, so I had a good gameplan going into the grow, not that it had anything to do with getting that purple Jem. My setup is pretty small, so I can only grow about 2 or 3 plants at a time, so pollinating takes some patience (as far as getting the male/female I want to breed).


I hear ya i have a little more room in my main room to grow out a few plants i could do 8-10 in 2gal pots if i want and if i go down to 1 gal i can squeeze more in there, but right now it was a breeding chamber all the way. I have completed a breeding box so to speak to allow open pollination. This way i dont have to paint the branches in my main box with all the females. Some times even after spraying down the branches some pollen has got loose in the past.

Something i would suggest is a tub style grow. Mossy does a good deal of breeding this way. Even though there is one pot you can have several AF's in one location. Allowing better selection for breeding in the same area. One 20L planter would be awesome.



> I followed your first Jem grow on here and another site, so I remember that white pheno. Still was a nice plant!


Thank you sir, and i thought i had seen this name before. She was quite the stunner and surprise for my first AF.



> I DID have some Lowryder pollen and I tried pollinating a couple low buds on the purple Jem, but that wont, of course, help lock down that purple pheno. Figured I would just get more seeds for the hell of it, but who knows.


You never know what you are going to get in the off spring at first. You may get some purple to carry over. Mossy has told me that the female seems to dominate some times. This may be a lucky thing for you, as you have a very vibrant purple there so it may carry to the f2's, now if you make f3's from the seeds you'll be in selection heaven.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 8, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> This is classic Magnesium deficiency, as you can see on the leaves the color is changing from outside tips to the middle. The leaf almost looks "highlighted." As it progresses the leaf will die and turn brown as you are seeing in the lower leafs. This happens as a result of a few different things. One its either a pH lock out or the soil has been depleted of this resource. If your pH is out of range then the plant cant get to the Magnesium that it needs in flower, if the soil is out of magnesium then you need to add it.
> 
> So what you need to do is first flush. Best thing you can do is get what is in there out, this will allow the pH to balance if its off as well as get all the salts out of your soil. On the first flush test the run off pH if its out of range than you need to get it where it needs to be. If the pH is normal you are going to have to add Magnesium to the soil. The best way to do this is add 1tsb of epsom salt to a gal of plain pH'ed water. Feed it this until you see the problem stop. Now be cautious not to over do it as this IS a salt and cause problems if you use to much. So about every other water till it stops.
> 
> ...


okay so I went out and bought a Milwaukee pH51 today and calibrated it per the instructions. Then I started my flush like you said FD and these are my results:

First flush- 6.6 in 6.3 out
2nd flush- 6.6 in 6.3 out
3rd flush- 6.9 in 6.35 out
4th flush- 6.9 in 6.4 out
5th flush- 6.9 in 6.4 out
Total on these flushes equals about 1 1/2 gallons of pH'd distilled water

Round 2

1st flush- 7.0 in 6.5 out
2nd flush- 7.0 in 6.6 out

okay so it seems that I have it stabilized now. So since I don't have any epson salt at the moment would MagiCal work now that I have the pH right? Or should I wait and get some epson salt tomorrow and just use that. Thanks so much for your help in this thread FD.


----------



## FarmingNinja (Nov 8, 2010)

does anyone here have any expierence with the strains from 7 dwarfs? i was looking at colossus and cyclops more specifically but they all seem interesting. hard to just go off their marketing hype though and the price is a little steep to just blindly test it out (for a poor guy like me, anyway) i was thinking of getting an non-fem strain from elswhere to breed with since they only seem to offer femenized. 
any expierences/thoughts/opnions are greatly appreciated.

Colossus was created by crossing Lowryder 2 with Maxi Gom. The result is a monstrous automatic, producing resin all over its huge main cola. Colossus impresses with a sweet pineapple aroma and exotic taste. Easy to grow and although slightly taller than our other strains.
Colossus can be grown alongside any of our 7 Dwarfs.
Name: Collosus
Sex: 100% Female
Type: Autoflowering Dwarf
Flowering period: 9 weeks from seed
Yield: 55 grams plus per plant
Characteristics: Huge yields on a single cola


Developed from the original Lowryder and a truly exceptional AK-47, Cyclops may well be our favourite strain. It is certainly our most potent. Impressing with its vigorous growth, huge yields, fierce aroma and a crushing high, Cyclops is a plant that has to be seen to be believed. During flowering, pistols appear in their thousands, when approaching maturity Cyclops explodes with crystals.
If you're looking for a high yield autoflowering plant with a powerful high then Cyclops has to be a contender.
Cyclops can be grown alongside any of our 7 Dwarf range.
Name: Cyclops
Sex: 100% Female
Type: Autoflowering Dwarf
Flowering period: 9 weeks from seed
Yield: 50 grams plus per plan
Characteristics: Bushy resin-encrusted buds


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 8, 2010)

hey all.
Not been able to post for a while as i dropped my laptop and have only just repaired it , not had mch to report on really anyway apart from ALOT of bushy growth. Then today have finally spotted a few little pistles 
Her are some pics. Do you think i need to thin her out a bit, or should i wait a while yet?


Got on to nirvana about her not auto flowering and they're sending me some short rider beans by way of compensation, now that's customer service
BTW, glad that arse guitarjon seems to have disapeared. He obviously knew a fair bit, but man that guy was a dick, way to crash the party and make everyone hate you 
Good to see you guys were civil towards him anyway, no need to stoop to his level


----------



## opie73 (Nov 8, 2010)

This is a great thread. I am currently growing 2 fem white dwarf as they are currently 15 days old and doing quite well considering this is my first grow. Quite surprised as they are already showing pistils. Some folks just dont have the means for a huge setup and this is the kind of information us auto growers need, especially noobs! Keep up the good work guys as I am tuned in.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 8, 2010)

hey guys thought i wouold post some recent pics of my lowlife auto blueberry and my delicious seeds la diva. blueberry is on day 51 and la diva is about a month ahead. blueberry is the taller one. she didnt auto so i switched lights to 12/12 at day 40. la diva seems to be a runt.

peace


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 8, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> okay so I went out and bought a Milwaukee pH51 today and calibrated it per the instructions. Then I started my flush like you said FD and these are my results:
> 
> First flush- 6.6 in 6.3 out
> 2nd flush- 6.6 in 6.3 out
> ...


Sounds to me that you got the soil back to where its needed. If you are showing 6.5-6.6 thats where you want to be. As far as the MagiCal goes i am not familiar with the product. If it has both additives in it i would hold off till you get the epsom salt. Reason being is because you are only really looking at 1 issue here and thats the mag issue. I fear that if you add both you may be adding insult to injury and cause another lock out. Hope all goes well and id like to watch her come back to health. Just remember dont over do it. Then you start back at 1/4 nutes when she stops the yellowing. 

Remember less is more in this case 

karma sent


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 8, 2010)

FarmingNinja said:


> does anyone here have any expierence with the strains from 7 dwarfs?


I have never, nor have i seen these advertised as of right now. Mind you i have had my nose in my thread for a while
but something doesn't seem right here. There boasting the same stability that were all working for here. Yet we all still see the same genetic mutations when these new auto strains are released. The latest being the plant wont even auto.

Just be cautious and research before you spend your hard earned money, you'll be glad you did. Look for test runs as well as actual reports on the strain you choose, not only for AF but all genetics. These strains promise a lot, the thing they dont remind you of is that they were in perfect conditions, and if this is your first roll go simple and work your way into it. You learn so much as you grow.

G/L

FD


----------



## FarmingNinja (Nov 8, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I have never, nor have i seen these advertised as of right now. Mind you i have had my nose in my thread for a while
> but something doesn't seem right here. There boasting the same stability that were all working for here. Yet we all still see the same genetic mutations when these new auto strains are released. The latest being the plant wont even auto.
> 
> Just be cautious and research before you spend your hard earned money, you'll be glad you did. Look for test runs as well as actual reports on the strain you choose, not only for AF but all genetics. These strains promise a lot, the thing they dont remind you of is that they were in perfect conditions, and if this is your first roll go simple and work your way into it. You learn so much as you grow.
> ...


thanks for the response. i was kind of thinking the same thing, just sounds a little too good to be true.
what would be a good yiielder that still kept the 60-75 day grow? also if i went the cfl route do i need the 6500k for the first couple of weeks or would i start them on 2700k? how many cfl watts per plant would be recommended? sorry for all the questions but i see so much conflicting answers to those questions this seemed like a good place to ask.
thanks


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 8, 2010)

FarmingNinja said:


> thanks for the response. i was kind of thinking the same thing, just sounds a little too good to be true.
> what would be a good yiielder that still kept the 60-75 day grow? also if i went the cfl route do i need the 6500k for the first couple of weeks or would i start them on 2700k? how many cfl watts per plant would be recommended? sorry for all the questions but i see so much conflicting answers to those questions this seemed like a good place to ask.
> thanks


 Id recommend the Purple Jem If you can get your hands on them, if not than something from the lowryder line. Its a well known stable auto. 

I would recommend a 6500k till sex then past then 2700k till the end. Depends on the size of your room for lights. If you have the room, run 4 or more but if not at least 2.


----------



## FarmingNinja (Nov 8, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Id recommend the Purple Jem If you can get your hands on them, if not than something from the lowryder line. Its a well known stable auto.
> 
> I would recommend a 6500k till sex then past then 2700k till the end. Depends on the size of your room for lights. If you have the room, run 4 or more but if not at least 2.


sounds good. thanks, i truly appreciate the information.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey pp sorry it has taken me soooooooooo long to get here but I have been busy as fuck getting my outdoor season ready and it has been a massive change for me to from using coco to soil and manures this year... so far i am not so happy with the results but that is another story as this is an auto thread  

ok so where do i start... I had the missfortune of having all my work stolen from my house and my outdoor seed runs this year and a very nice member was kind enough to replace everything i had stolen with some new for me to play with  there was a great selection of autos to play with I dont really have time to go look in the stash atm to list what was there but lets just say at least 8 diff autos probably more  anyways alll the seeds i dropped turned out to be male... I know I know you guys are calling bullshit but its true... LOL I am not really one to look at the negative of a bad situation but rahter I like to focus on the positive  I now have lots of pollen that will be used later in the year when i find the spesh female 

I also have some reworked auto ak47 and some cheese head autos NYLD going atm.. which i will be collecting the pollen from the best male of each and saving it for the next seed run  the best females with me hit pollen from male critical + that was selected by a breeding friend of mine 

its gonna be a great ride ppl and I will be creating my own thread once i got some more pics but i snapped these today not to far along and a little water deprived.


----------



## mossys (Nov 9, 2010)

FullD....
First hydrocortisone..or nerve blocking injections/epidural..?



> They are a lower back issue and Im looking to find something to take the pain
> rather than the shots that she is having to deal with.


Did she get to try the Incense..?
That in dominance is my Perfect pain-killer.



> Right now ALF seems to ease the pain but not all the way
> BudWider made her just forget about them but not remove the pain all together.


Tell her to SMOKE more....
But..
on a serious note...
IF she has muscle spasms..or kinda joint compression...

(I would recommend making her an ALF trim/bud vodka.
The effect is so different to smoke...
it seems to loosen and bring more flexibility to the body.
taken through the day like tincture/medicine..)

IF it had been a few generations ago..
I would have said don't make the ALF BW cross..too much of a muchness..
BUT
I know they have been rolled enough generations away with different selection points...
and..
I wouldn't be surprised if you couldn't pick up a strengthening.

mmm...mmmm....mmmm...thinking..

*7 Times Afghan dominant....should be enough to stop an Elephant..mid charge...*

Worth a shot at..



> Im thinking about crossing the two to see if this alone may produce the result i am looking for


*Little Tip*.....
*Grind a bit of BOTH..*
*add it to a smoke and get her to try the combination.*

Instant bud cross..give you an idea if it is a cross Worth persuing.

Also..and I think this May prove to be the most important part of cross selection..
let Lady D do the selection by Nose on her cross.

IMO..self-medication is an inherant part of our genetic make up...
and she will Instinctively pick out the pheno she needs for meds.

Certainly an experiment that Needs doing.



> I know once i get my hands on that scope i will be able to look closer at the plant for certain kinds
> of indications to certain traits. Like the hairs that produce the oils i saw on some of your
> close up pics in BH's thread. This will allow me to get scent as well as look and tric formation down to a science


According to the book...
THC trics have no smell..
only the Terps/aromats carry the smell..

soooo...I'm thinking of ways if I can Burst one...we might get a better idea then....







Come to Daddy.....


----------



## mossys (Nov 9, 2010)

hydrolenny.



> Yeah, I picked up a 25x-300x cheap digital scope online ($25 US) which does the trick for the up-close stuff.


Bargain m8..the tric photos are Top Class...



> BUT, I still prefer my smaller purple Jem. I am not in it for the quantity. I love the small size and purple coloring


Yeah m8..I'm always winding the guys up about being Plagued by Purples...
But..
I wouldn't swap em..the colour changes are so interesting.
Canna Orchids.



> I DID have some Lowryder pollen and I tried pollinating a couple low buds on the purple Jem, but that wont, of course, help lock down that purple pheno. Figured I would just get more seeds for the hell of it, but who knows.


Always IBL seed you buy first...
Then you can Play with them...
Look to start hybriding the colour down from the new ones (IBL's) you make...



> Something i would suggest is a tub style grow. Mossy does a good deal of breeding this way. Even though there is one pot you can have several AF's in one location. Allowing better selection for breeding in the same area. One 20L planter would be awesome


Got some ideas that will help... 


budolskie...


> on white rhino from a good sorce which is cream everytime but just 1.7 for your £20


That is actually quite good.
We were paying 10 euros a gram here 5-6 years ago..
and I saw posts recently saying some of the northern europeans..
the cold countries where it is hard to outdoor..
were paying 35-40 euros a gram.....

Think of the money you will be saving..


----------



## mossys (Nov 9, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb..


> Then today have finally spotted a few little pistles
> Her are some pics. Do you think i need to thin her out a bit, or should i wait a while yet?


She is looking Lush..very happy.
IMO...I would let her go a bit longer..
once the buds are in place..and fattening..think about it.



> *Got on to nirvana about her not auto flowering and they're sending me some short rider beans by way of compensation, now that's customer service*




*WELL DONE NIRVANA*...

That is what I call a proper seed company.


----------



## mossys (Nov 9, 2010)

> sorry it has taken me soooooooooo long to get here


Hey Bro..we were waiting..



> I had the missfortune of having all my work stolen from my house and my outdoor seed runs this year and a very nice member was kind enough to replace everything i had stolen with some new for me to play with


Since this happened to you I have been having a look around..and you would be surprised how many people DO get ripped when the cable guy has been for a house call...



> anyways alll the seeds i dropped turned out to be male...


done the same myself with pre-ferted compo..against my better judgement..
got a 70-90% male dominance.
*Nice trick to remember if you want to open the male line up though.*



> its gonna be a great ride ppl and I will be creating my own thread once i got some more pics


I Really want to see how they do in Australia..don't think we should get any variations in growth pattern...
but..
the thought we Might is Irresistible enough to have me glued to it...

What happened to the Fairy Lights with the energy saver bulb ends....
do you still have the photo..
That was a totally new one on me.

What happened with the job...?


----------



## ChynaRyder (Nov 9, 2010)

hola, senior Mossy...long time no see...heard you were here, with questions...glad to have found u, was about to put out an APB on you. 

Not sure what the policy is here about PM rights...we will talk soon.


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 9, 2010)

mossys said:


> SmokeyDeHerb..
> 
> She is looking Lush..very happy.
> IMO...I would let her go a bit longer..
> once the buds are in place..and fattening..think about it.


Cheers m8, thanks for that. There are a few bud sites sitting just below the canopy that are partialy blocked by the leaves above. But i'll take your advice and wait until the buds start forming then see what i've got.

BTW, reading back a bit, you a follower of the toon then?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 9, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD....
> First hydrocortisone..or nerve blocking injections/epidural..?


hydrocortisone currently but if it continues i can see the blocking coming into play. Its a constant source of her grumpiness  



> Did she get to try the Incense..?
> That in dominance is my Perfect pain-killer.


Yes she did in both the JEM and the ALF. The ALF of course did way better in the pain relief for her. I remember you talking about that pheno having the best pain relief effects. So i gave her some to try.



> Tell her to SMOKE more....





> (I would recommend making her an ALF trim/bud vodka.


Getting her to smoke more is going to be easy lol  but the vodka part may be a little tougher. She is not a fan of vodka in any form. Actually not a drinker at all she'll drink a beer with me every now and then but thats about it. She asked me why i had been saving all my main stems and trimmings. i told her for some MJ vodka and she cringed lol



> I know they have been rolled enough generations away with different selection points...


Makes sense that they are related due to them both containing tons of THC. I think that these two have given me the best tric photos ive ever taken, and they seem to meet my needs, just need to get them perfected for Lady D. Ill have to give the blend a try and see if it works any better on her.



> Also..and I think this May prove to be the most important part of cross selection..
> let Lady D do the selection by Nose on her cross.


I think that i am gonan give this a go. I remember one of our talks during the cup challenge. This was when i keyed in on a certain scent. Then when i smoked it it did well with the oral pain (nerve and calcium deficiency) I know that this may do the trick for her. Once i set the new batch to germ and they start to flower im gonna dose them with some sugar water to heighten the smells see if it triggers something in her to choose one. 




> According to the book...
> THC trics have no smell..
> only the Terps/aromats carry the smell..
> 
> soooo...I'm thinking of ways if I can Burst one...we might get a better idea then....


Interesting, i wasn't sure where it came from. So what ever that little hair is with that drop of goo is a scent gland i would assume. There has to be a way to but it but the thing is will you be able to smell it if you do? Im still curious though how these plants get the wide scent variations. Where do they get the scents from if they have no relation to the smell.

Like say the lemon, or bubble gum, where do these come from?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 9, 2010)

Something came to mind last night when i was looking over my plants.

We have talked a ton about how to properly grow them
how to and what to water them
how to pollinate and make seeds
as well as harvest our hard work.

One thing that we haven't really talked about is how to properly 
harvest and dry seeds to make sure that we are gonna get a good germ rate.

Mossy, i know you have been breeding for years
everything that i stick in the ground from you has cracked 
every single time. So i am hoping that you will share a little more 
about the way that you harvest and dry your seeds.

I see this as just as important as the correct amount of light for our ladies.
This is the only way that we get to carry out the likeness of the strains 
we like over the years as we all know we cant clone.

So with that in mind what do you suggest as the best method of harvesting seeds?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 9, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> BTW, reading back a bit, you a follower of the toon then?


toon all the way heres my supposed blueberry auto flower after 6 weeks of 18/6 nothing happend this is first week of 12/12


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 9, 2010)

budolskie said:


> toon all the way heres my supposed blueberry auto flower after 6 weeks of 18/6 nothing happend this is first week of 12/12


Sounds pretty similar to my predicament with my NL autos. Vegged for 4 weeks and zip, switched to 12/12 for 2 weeks and still zip so i tried adding a small amount of sulphate of potash - very small mind - to give her a bit of a kick up the arse and what do you know, pre-flowers!! Have now got her running on 16/8 as 12/12 will apparantly lower the yeild and she seems to be doing well on it.
Charlie @ Nirvana said the problem with the NL is that they will flower but it could be tomorrow, could be next month, they just don't know when or why.
Regarding the Toon - having a good un so far but you've yet to come up against Roys Rejuvinated Reds, and after stuffing Chelski (first half anyway) the only way is up. To be fair tho, we couldn't have got much lower than we were

Forgot to say, your girls are looking good. Hope you get a nice smoke off of them


----------



## mossys (Nov 9, 2010)

Chyna.....mmmaaaaannnnnnnnn............  

we can get mail here straight away....
so I just done you a long mail..pressed the button and it says Chyna has chosen NOT to receive mail...

agghhhh.....

so I think you might have to adjust some buttons on your settings..or something..



> was about to put out an APB on you.


Coz you couldn't bear the Silence...?.........


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like were getting the entire team back together here. Now with Chyna and lowrdr. Good stuff


----------



## Bighill (Nov 9, 2010)

Had some catching up to do in this thread 

Good to see everyone knows where to go now. 

FD: Can i post in here about the terp stuff?! I have been finding some good pics that show different structures on the leaves. If you guys are here i'll post them here. 

Bh.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 9, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Had some catching up to do in this thread
> 
> Good to see everyone knows where to go now.
> 
> ...


Please do, you can post anything any time in here. Mi Casa Su Casa 

Saw the post in the other thread about the terps. The shot with the raised trichs really makes it easy to see them


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok This is my first post on here and I am about to start my first grow. I have read this entire thread and I am hooked. It's great to see people that don't at all mind being an, "online marijuana coach" if you will. 

I have [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]SAGARMATHA SEEDS Double Diesel Ryder Feminized and [/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Lowryder #2 x AK47 on their way.[/FONT]

So here is what I am working with. My cab is 4' wide x 4' high x 12.5" deep, lined with white posterboard. I will grow 3 plants at a time in 1.5g pots. I am going to run 3 85w cfl's (=300w) with the color temp of 5100k, which leads me to my 1st question. Does this mean that the bulb is full spectrum and will they work for both veg. and flowering? 

I saw allot of talk about h2o early on in this thread but nothing about well water. So, do you guys think that using well water would be okay as long as I have the ph dialed in?

I plan on keeping up with this thread and I am looking forward to taking advice from you guys and sharing my experience with these little darlings.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 10, 2010)

mossys said:


> Hey Bro..we were waiting..
> 
> 
> Since this happened to you I have been having a look around..and you would be surprised how many people DO get ripped when the cable guy has been for a house call...
> ...


all fair light have been male so far mate LOL all good we kept the best male to shoot his man juice on some selected normal female plants we are doing out side this year  One of the fairy lights is unsexed still though so i think it is a safe bet to say that it is a she...

ill dig up the photo and post it tommoz mate.. the new job took a toll on me today fractured my little finger and sprained my wrist on the opposite hand  stupid dick head dropped a 50kg bag of sugar and I tried to stop it falling on his head


----------



## mossys (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh Maaannn..have I got some talking to do...
so I'll do it in batches..
as fast as I can...



> Looks like were getting the entire team back together here. Now with Chyna and lowrdr. Good stuff


Pssstttt...FullD....
I Think you better killed the fatted calf as well m8...
can't see there being enough shrimp to go round on that B-B-Q....

Heeeyyyy.....
(small Fonz moment..)

the Boys are back in Town...



> Can i post in here about the terp stuff?! I


I was just thinking exactly the same when I was in your thread before..
we are in danger of diluting the porn with educational material...
(Hey..even Playboy has a readers letter section..)

so I have been told........

Harry Bald Sack 


> I have read this entire thread and I am hooked. It's great to see people that don't at all mind being an, "online marijuana coach" if you will.


The motto is..*You Learn more when you are having Fun*...
and I think it is a reflection of the Bud we grow that we all get along so well...

*Laid Back Growers Grow Laid Back Bud...*


----------



## mossys (Nov 10, 2010)

> all good we kept the best male to shoot his man juice


When Life deals you lemons m8..You made your lemonade...



> the new job took a toll on me today fractured my little finger and sprained my wrist on the opposite hand  stupid dick head dropped a 50kg bag of sugar and I tried to stop it falling on his head


Bloody Hell m8...

I'm sending you some *"Hope you get over your Drama karma..."*

I've been on the receiving end of those sugar bags before and they hit like a Brick..
Wowsers...

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/383357-autoflowering-sub-forum.html <<<<<<<<<<< 
*PRESS THE LINK AND SIGN UP NOW.. *

*Just got this in my mail box from a Friend of AF's...*

*DO sign up if you want to further the AF cause...*

*USE YOUR VOTE*...


----------



## ChynaRyder (Nov 10, 2010)

mossys said:


> we can get mail here straight away....
> so I just done you a long mail..pressed the button and it says Chyna has chosen NOT to receive mail....


HMMM...I checked all of the controls, and cannot figure why that would have happened...maybe because I started this account a year ago, and left her sit..




mossys said:


> Coz you couldn't bear the Silence...?........


 No, m8, I missed your girls...and someone who really understands the trials we live through. I will get the pm thing straight here soon...winter is coming, and I finally will have some time to play


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks for the support full  ...spread the word about the poll please...........

spliffbazz


----------



## Anonamix (Nov 10, 2010)

so much info! like hill, ive had some catching up to do. I have hopes of getting a new camera soon, maybe then i can contribute to this lovely collection of af porn


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 10, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> so much info! like hill, ive had some catching up to do. I have hopes of getting a new camera soon, maybe then i can contribute to this lovely collection of af porn


Glad to see your still alive i began to worry about you
would love to see what you have going over there.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 10, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> thanks for the support full  ...spread the word about the poll please...........
> 
> spliffbazz


You got it, there is a defiantly need for a dedicated AF sub forum here. The information is here just would like to have it all in one place if we could. As long as the votes increase then we should be good. The only thing is that there are some that are going to unfortunately try to dismantle the idea. 

It be great to see it that way we can share more about certain aspects and have stickies for reference. that wya we dont have thread overload.


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 10, 2010)

This is becoming a big thread....


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 10, 2010)

DSB65 said:


> This is becoming a big thread....


Its getting there, 
its the biggest i have hosted  but it couldnt be done with out all of you.


----------



## mossys (Nov 10, 2010)

BANG....
.........You have just gone over the 10,000 views mark......

CONGRATULATIONS....I'll smoke one with you.....


----------



## mossys (Nov 10, 2010)

Chyna...


> No, m8, I missed your girls...and someone who really understands the trials we live through.


How do you think I felt...I've had Dreams trying to imagine how Your Orange Crush girl turned out.....
she Haunts me



> I will get the pm thing straight here soon...winter is coming, and I finally will have some time to play


Ooooohhh M8..do I have the homework for you....
I picked up a new book..
and as soon as I saw it I thought Chyna is gonna Love it.

First one where I have seen work on How THC operates on the brain..
(Remember Our meds discrepancy where I think high THC...
you think more CBN....
weell..apparently the best analgesia is a mix of both..
I laughed thinking it would settle our argument.)

We Have some cracking homework planned for the OFF-SEASON...
(oh hell..just realised..we are AF...we dont Have an OFF-SEASON.......)

I LOVE MY AF GIRLS.


----------



## mossys (Nov 10, 2010)

> spliffbazz
> thanks for the support full  ...spread the word about the poll please...........
> ​


Thanks to You for putting it up m8.

*Come on everyone..I've just been through to place My vote..and there were only 8 votes cast...*
*so get out there and do some button pressing. *

FullD..could you go back and answer the *"whether/when to trim a Girl under lights" *question a few pages back...

I'm reluctant to trim any leaves until the buds are "In" and "Set"
but..
I'm more used to outdoor than lights.
Thought you would have a better idea.

Cheers m8..

Anon...I feel your pain m8...not being able to photo beautiful girls is a nightmare.
Hope someone puts one on your christmas list.

Agghh..an I Forgot...
BigHill...
the stuff you highlighted in the tric photo...
that was carpeting the calyx....







think that may be THC carrying too....Amber Crusts...

My bet..at the end of the trail is that it is the "hairs with Bulges..."

Your thoughts about them being the aromats because they Do stick out further that the THC trics
to spread the aroma appeals to Me...







My Guess is..if I can get something like a pair of fine nosed tweezers onto those bulges under the scope..
I'm gonna get the aromats..








But..
that is what the homework is for eh!!!!!!!

Let us prove it..or disprove it...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 10, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD..could you go back and answer the *"whether/when to trim a Girl under lights" *question a few pages back...
> 
> I'm reluctant to trim any leaves until the buds are "In" and "Set"
> but..
> ...


You bet, 

I looked back through and couldn't locate the exact post but since you brought it to light ill touch on it  I must have missed it reviewing this monster after my trip

As you posted i too usually don't start trimming anything until the buds are there and "set." I will actually wait till i see some of the hairs starting to change at the top before i begin my trimming. I usually start with the most extended leafs first. This way the light begins to penetrate into the lower buds. Then as they progress to get older and mature ill start removing all good sized fan leaving in all the inter laced leaf's to support the end of flower. You will notice a difference in the exposed buds rather quickly. they love the new found light.

I have noticed this allows them to finish at a equal point where i dont have to do a staggered harvest. Can take her all at once and job is complete. Now I have not trimmed anything as of yet on the JEM i am running at the time. She is just now starting to open her seed pods. So tonight and tomorrow i will do some trimming to let things ripen.


----------



## Bighill (Nov 10, 2010)

Check out all the heads in this shot... Full melt bubble.. Mega closeup. I can spot some smaller bits in there too.. mmm terps.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 10, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Check out all the heads in this shot... Full melt bubble.. Mega closeup. I can spot some smaller bits in there too.. mmm terps.


mmmm hhmmmmm thats all i can say about that shot. If this is your photo skill BH nice work


----------



## mossys (Nov 10, 2010)

Hooo..hooo..hoooo...

*Amber Treasures....*

Drool.....


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 10, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Sounds to me that you got the soil back to where its needed. If you are showing 6.5-6.6 thats where you want to be. As far as the MagiCal goes i am not familiar with the product. If it has both additives in it i would hold off till you get the epsom salt. Reason being is because you are only really looking at 1 issue here and thats the mag issue. I fear that if you add both you may be adding insult to injury and cause another lock out. Hope all goes well and id like to watch her come back to health. Just remember dont over do it. Then you start back at 1/4 nutes when she stops the yellowing.
> 
> Remember less is more in this case
> 
> karma sent


Hey FD, did my first dose of Epsom salt yesterday, how long does it generally take to notice the effects of the 'medicine'? I was considering giving another dose today, but figured I should let the soil dry out a touch first. Thanks again for your help.

EDIT: Oh and one more questions, when the yellowing stops, will the green return, or is the damage done already?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 10, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Hey FD, did my first dose of Epsom salt yesterday, how long does it generally take to notice the effects of the 'medicine'? I was considering giving another dose today, but figured I should let the soil dry out a touch first. Thanks again for your help.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and one more questions, when the yellowing stops, will the green return, or is the damage done already?


Glad to hear that you have things under way. You should stop seeing progress on the damage with in the next few days. The yellowing should stop and the new growth should not be impacted. let the soil dry out a little bit first cause you dont want to stress her any more by over watering her. The green will not return the cell tissue of the leaf is already damaged. She will use what is left in the leaf and it will die off. Once that damage has been done there is no going back. just have to watch the new growth to determine if it has really stopped.

Dont know if you got my last post to you, check your PM's wrote ya about something and never heard back from ya.


----------



## mossys (Nov 10, 2010)

*FullD..you have exceeded your stored message capacity...*
*so until you delete a bit..*
*no-one can mail you....*


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 10, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Glad to hear that you have things under way. You should stop seeing progress on the damage with in the next few days. The yellowing should stop and the new growth should not be impacted. let the soil dry out a little bit first cause you dont want to stress her any more by over watering her. The green will not return the cell tissue of the leaf is already damaged. She will use what is left in the leaf and it will die off. Once that damage has been done there is no going back. just have to watch the new growth to determine if it has really stopped.
> 
> Dont know if you got my last post to you, check your PM's wrote ya about something and never heard back from ya.



Got it and replied.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 10, 2010)

mossys said:


> *FullD..you have exceeded your stored message capacity...*
> *so until you delete a bit..*
> *no-one can mail you....*


lol oops 

taken care of guys  sorry about that


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 10, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> lol oops
> 
> taken care of guys  sorry about that


 Do I need to re-send?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 10, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Do I need to re-send?


nope your reply should be awaiting you


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Duplex, I think my questions from page 41 have been overlooked. Can you help?

So here is what I am working with. My cab is 4' wide x 4' high x 12.5" deep, lined with white posterboard. I will grow 3 plants at a time in 1.5g pots. I am going to run 3 85w cfl's (=300w) with the color temp of 5100k, which leads me to my 1st question. Does this mean that the bulb is full spectrum and will they work for both veg. and flowering? 

I saw allot of talk about h2o early on in this thread but nothing about well water. So, do you guys think that using well water would be okay as long as I have the ph dialed in?


----------



## lowrdr (Nov 10, 2010)

hello all! well ive just gone through the whole thread and it definitely feels like the old "home" what with all the info and the friendly vibes from the old gang! 

on the subject of the "auto" blueberrys that are't autoflowering. ive grown out a few generations of lowlifes blueberry and it has flowered when its supposed to everytime. but the thing ive noticed from the photos is that those ones are rather large. lowlifes blueberry does not get large unless you give it a massive pot. i grew in 5litre pots and still ended up with pretty small plants. i would be inclined to say that those are NOT lowlifes genetics, but who knows! 

ive also noticed that lowlife has brought out a white widow cross, mmmmmmm  

have placed my vote on the auto sub section thread. in these times when auto's are becoming so popular there has to be a complete dedicated section to our movement. people who grow auto's love them and many who havent are becoming curious and deciding to give it a go. this is the next generation ganja


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 10, 2010)

this thread has been very informative... thanks to all for your wonderful advice(s)! I just started 21 AF yesterday from netherlands seeds co... auto widow - 7 auto berry - 7 and lowryder #2 - 7. Cant wait to see the explosive results! 400 hps, co2 injected, dual uvb supllementals and currently on 24/0 till they pop. Will post photos of the setup soon!

J


----------



## Bighill (Nov 10, 2010)

FD: Sadly that isn't my work.. I have been scouring the web for some nice macros of trichs and leaves. Since mossy posted that stuff about the terps. I have been trying to see what i can dig up that shows the different formations.

BaldSac: I don't see why the well water wouldn't be bad. If you have the money maybe get yourself on a RO system. That way you have a control to work with, you can add calmag and nutes from there. The well water will have a plus as is, you won't have to let your tap water sit, to off gas chlorine.

JohnM: Can't wait to see them humming mate.. uvb's and everything


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 10, 2010)

Big hill... The Idea of using my well water is to save money without sacrificing water purity. maybe I will start them on purified water and switch to well about to weeks in and see if there are any ill effects or slowing of growth. What about the 5100k's? Will they be alright for the process?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 10, 2010)

*the entire process. That is.


----------



## ChynaRyder (Nov 10, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Looks like were getting the entire team back together here. Now with Chyna and lowrdr. Good stuff


Greetz, Full D...thanks for the welcome, and allowing the bombardment of your thread 

Maybe if we stay hidden in one thread, 'they' will not find us... heres hoping the stalinist gulag atmosphere doesn't emerge here :/

@Bighill - thanks for the tipoff, bro...have been wandering aimlessly since the old AF forum went to hell


mossys said:


> How do you think I felt...I've had Dreams trying to imagine how Your Orange Crush girl turned out.....
> she Haunts me


Well, I had a big outdoor run with her progeny, with 17 males, and 12 fems...selected 4 very orange males and hit the 5 most orangey girls...none of them looked like the orange crush girl that was just sooo damn good...most resembled the other orange girl I had mixed in with her seed, more of a straight Cali-o pheno. I have yet to launch any of the progeny of this mating, as my space is just so damn small. Hopefully the orange crush pheno will reappear in some of the seed. 

I hear you on the 1:1 THC/CBD ratio...I have been lurking at Mr Nice, trying to get more info on 'The Remedy' from the CBD Crew...supposedly produces 6% THC & 6% CBD. Will be a godsend if the cannabinoid profile breeds true...if shantibaba is involved, there has got to be some legitimacy to it..I have a PM into him in hopes I can get more info and some of the beans....

I was able to secure the use of a GC, but you know what, it is absolutely worthless without the standards required for calibration, and the DEA tightly controls them...God how I loathe my Government.

I am focusing on more sativa girls ATM...since I got the pain and inflamation under pretty good, and consistent control, I am now looking for more energy and uplifting of mood...got a couple haze hyrid girls and 2 Congo girls in bloom now, and have been harvesting cuttings from my c99 mom at 45 days, and my Sk1xafghani mom at 50...nice and upity 

Cheers all


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 10, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Hey Duplex, I think my questions from page 41 have been overlooked. Can you help?
> 
> So here is what I am working with. My cab is 4' wide x 4' high x 12.5" deep, lined with white posterboard. I will grow 3 plants at a time in 1.5g pots. I am going to run 3 85w cfl's (=300w) with the color temp of 5100k, which leads me to my 1st question. Does this mean that the bulb is full spectrum and will they work for both veg. and flowering?
> 
> I saw allot of talk about h2o early on in this thread but nothing about well water. So, do you guys think that using well water would be okay as long as I have the ph dialed in?


First off i want to apologize, did not mean to miss this.
Sometimes i get caught up in it all and miss one here and there 

Sounds to me that you have a decent amount of CFL's for the space, if you can get a few more in there though i dont think it would hurt any. Maybe something along the sides would help.

As far as the spectrum of the bulb sounds to me that its pretty mid staff on the spec chart. I would go with something more in the 6500k range if at all possible. it just seemed to promote better branching for me. If you run that bulb the entire course your plants may not branch as much. 

It will be interesting to watch a grow with one as i have never seen this spec used. Hell it might cover it all and do great. One thing i can assure you of though, i have seen full grows with 6500k bulbs and the buds looked great. So i dont think it will negatively impact your grow. Just your plants may react different to it than say mine or Upto's

Now the well water thing, sounds to me you have a great source of water for free. Its as good as my rain water. I too have tested well water and i get better plant health from it than tap. I got the same luster with the well water as i did the rain water. I would Deff dial in the pH so you are where you need to be but as far as a bad thing for the plants, its exact other way around,its good for them. Just think of all the natural minerals that are in there  calcium, magnesium, copper, and a few others that most guys dont have in reworked water.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 10, 2010)

That is what I was thinking with the minerals. If I am able to put maybe 2 more cfl's in there they will have to be much smaller. These 85 watters are 10" long x 4.5" wide. Would it really be worth it to try and cram 2 more lights that are 1/4 the wattage as the 85's. It is pretty bright in there as is but I know the more light the better.

I will try to put up some picks so you have an Idea what I am working with here. (if I can get some descent pics with my phone)


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 10, 2010)

The 1st one is the outside of the box with the door open. In the 3rd I have a bag seed that has been going for 2 weeks so and can have some sort of Idea how the afl's will respond to my setup. I also put my 5" cactus in there so you get some perspective on the space.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 10, 2010)

pics where u see the 48" fluros are the veggie chamber up top... othr pics are "autflower" / flower chamber in bottom) currently 2 Super Silver Haze mothers there in the front... used a furnace thermostat system tied to 2 ritetemp digital thermo controllers driving a 90 CFM Air King bathroom exhaust fan (2.5 sonas) whisper quiet! My place is heated with a ventless propane heater thereby producing CO2 which is indirectly inducted into the grow cham,bers (top first then bottom) and therby exhausted through an existing dryer vent! this was the dryer/washer room... i decided it makes more sense to pay to do my laundry!  I fully intend to add full-on co2 injection in the coming months when finances allow. The 2 "CFLs" are actually 26 watt reptisun 10.0 UVB lights for a little supllemental to aid in maximinzing yields... i think i will be putting the 2 cfls lower down in a few days to get better direct effect. any comments questions / suggestions are always appreciated... but I wont listen to anyone who trys to tell me not to try autos! lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 10, 2010)

Bighill said:


> FD: Sadly that isn't my work.. I have been scouring the web for some nice macros of trichs and leaves. Since mossy posted that stuff about the terps. I have been trying to see what i can dig up that shows the different formations.


Well your research is fantastic, the shots have been amazing. i need to get a better macro lens for my DSLR and then we could get some custom shots of these strains, thing is the lens i want is as much as the camera body was.....


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 10, 2010)

My heart just sunk after I read this. While searching for info on the seeds that I have coming. (SAGARMATHA DOUBLE DIESEL RYDER) Apparently Sagarmatha started having huge problems with the DDR'S about this same time last year. I continued to look for more info on the the matter and I have not been able to find anything. If they have not corrected the problem then why would a seed company still carry the product and ruin the breeders name? 

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=148689

Has anyone heard anything about these DDR"S?

Knowing what I spent on these possible bunk beaners makes me want to cry.


----------



## sepulfly (Nov 10, 2010)

I got a haze auto and roadrunner about 6 days old and doing good, is it ok to run the lights 24 hours with autos the whole way?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 10, 2010)

sepulfly said:


> I got a haze auto and roadrunner about 6 days old and doing good, is it ok to run the lights 24 hours with autos the whole way?


got any pics?..i have the same freebees that are fem seeds


----------



## sepulfly (Nov 10, 2010)

PIC 1 auto haze.
PIC 2 roadrunner.


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 10, 2010)

Well my little lovelies are coming along great. I started Oct. 1 and have been starting two every couple of weeks or so. I have eight plants in every stage from seedling to full flower. They are under a fuck lot of cfls and growing in MG organic choice soil with bonemeal and bloodmeal added. anyway here are my latest pics.. Around the end of November I should start to harvest two every couple of weeks


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 10, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> That is what I was thinking with the minerals. If I am able to put maybe 2 more cfl's in there they will have to be much smaller. These 85 watters are 10" long x 4.5" wide. Would it really be worth it to try and cram 2 more lights that are 1/4 the wattage as the 85's. It is pretty bright in there as is but I know the more light the better.
> 
> I will try to put up some picks so you have an Idea what I am working with here. (if I can get some descent pics with my phone)


I wan't sure on the size of the CFL's and from the looks of it it may be enough. I think that if you add any more you may run into a heat issue and thats something you dont want
now its time to crack the seeds once you get them.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 11, 2010)

sepulfly said:


> View attachment 1261676 View attachment 1261681
> PIC 1 auto haze.
> PIC 2 roadrunner.


Looks like you are off to a good start. Good luck with them and hope ya stick around to share them with us.



teflondummy said:


> Well my little lovelies are coming along great. I started Oct. 1 and have been starting two every couple of weeks or so. I have eight plants in every stage from seedling to full flower. They are under a fuck lot of cfls and growing in MG organic choice soil with bonemeal and bloodmeal added. anyway here are my latest pics.View attachment 1261737View attachment 1261738View attachment 1261741View attachment 1261742View attachment 1261743View attachment 1261744View attachment 1261746View attachment 1261747View attachment 1261748View attachment 1261740. Around the end of November I should start to harvest two every couple of weeks


Some healthy looking babies you have there, seems that you have them dialed in pretty well. G/L with the grow and keep us updated on how they grow as well as smoke.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 11, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I wan't sure on the size of the CFL's and from the looks of it it may be enough. I think that if you add any more you may run into a heat issue and thats something you dont want
> now its time to crack the seeds once you get them.


Yeah I am running at around 83 degrees with the 3 and the ventilation and fan running. I am really freaked out by this SAGARMATHA situation. Maybe I will get lucky. If not, you live and learn I guess.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 11, 2010)

I just ordered some BOTANICURE ZHO ROOT INOCULANT. Has anyone used this brand? When should I give this to them? Right away or wait til a week or so before I give them their first taste of any sort of nute (fish fert molasses and thrive alive)? Oh and I am using a custom mix of 50% MG Organic Choice, 25% Earthgro Soil and 25% whole Sphagnum Moss.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 11, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Well my little lovelies are coming along great. I started Oct. 1 and have been starting two every couple of weeks or so. I have eight plants in every stage from seedling to full flower. They are under a fuck lot of cfls and growing in MG organic choice soil with bonemeal and bloodmeal added. anyway here are my latest pics.View attachment 1261737View attachment 1261738View attachment 1261741View attachment 1261742View attachment 1261743View attachment 1261744View attachment 1261746View attachment 1261747View attachment 1261748View attachment 1261740. Around the end of November I should start to harvest two every couple of weeks


VERY NICE! What is that white powder around the rim of your little trick or treat bucket there. Is that from the blood and bone?


----------



## dan nash (Nov 11, 2010)

Question for all! Am going on a little trip in about 5 weeks, but have realised that my plants wont be ready by then! how do i get through the dilemma of watering them for 2 weeks when i not around? any ideas would be greatly appreciated! 
Cheers


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 11, 2010)

Do you have any friends or family that you trust that can look after your babies when you are gone? I have already canceled my annual my yearly Christmas vacation because I will have some little cutie pies to tend to.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 11, 2010)

There is an art to growing autos?


----------



## FarmingNinja (Nov 11, 2010)

ugh... i can't find any purple jem in stock anywhere, anyone know how long it can take for the seed banks to get restocked? possibly a nice alternative strain? i think i angered the cannabis gods, every time i decide on my game plan something goes wrong. i think its time to get high.
thanks


----------



## mossys (Nov 11, 2010)

> Maybe if we stay hidden in one thread, 'they' will not find us... heres hoping the stalinist gulag atmosphere doesn't emerge here :/


Chyna..I tried mailing you again..and it is still coming back that you have chosen not to receive..
can someone mail Chyna..see if they get same response..
you know me and new buttons..
I could be doing something wrong..

When we get you receiving..I'll tell you the whole story....



> Well, I had a big outdoor run with her progeny, with 17 males, and 12 fems...selected 4 very orange males and hit the 5 most orangey girls...none of them looked like the orange crush girl that was just sooo damn good...most resembled the other orange girl I had mixed in with her seed, more of a straight Cali-o pheno. I have yet to launch any of the progeny of this mating, as my space is just so damn small. Hopefully the orange crush pheno will reappear in some of the seed.


*If you put it In..you can get it back out..*

My money is on F3..make sure you make a good seeding @ f2...
and sit spinning @ f3 until you Force her out...
She is Worth it.

I was kinda more worried that you would have trouble finding a Matching male..
but..it sounds like you have the male captured..
half the battle sorted..

Even though your space is short...have you thought about putting a mass germination in..
put them into a small pot..force them into stumpies..
and just Hunt the pheno down rather than thinking of them as harvest potential..?

When I was having a looksee @ the DC blacks..
I threw 60 seed into a 25 ltr pot...and let them grow stumpy..
just so I could see what *Pheno variation* was in there..
(2 pots/grows got me 120 Looks..)
it speeds up the Hunting process if you have a Special One in mind.



> I hear you on the 1:1 THC/CBD ratio...


I Think I may have hit one..accidently.

I kept the DC girls going longer than normal to let everyone see the amber pistills..
and I think I may have hit a bit of breakdown..

So..the bud for Me has had brilliant med results..
The Best muscle spasm relief I have had..
I'm walking 5 inches taller...
But...
Nightmare for the other half..
paranoia central..so they have been Banned from having any more....



> I was able to secure the use of a GC, but you know what, it is absolutely worthless without the standards required for calibration, and the DEA tightly controls them...God how I loathe my Government.


OMG......OMG............
That is like winning the lottery..and losing the ticket...OMG.

*any Brains with any thoughts on THAT PROBLEM*....

I have tried a tincture/canna vodka..and you are Right..
they are Excellent..mucho help with the meds..

I'm thinking FullD's Lady need to Up her ingested meds too..
But..
will not be tempted with the alcohol method..
do you have any other suggestions that she may find more agreeable.....?
I know ES used to use capsules etc..
but have no idea how he used/purchased them.


----------



## mossys (Nov 11, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack ...just looked at your link about the seed...
I don't know the cross..
But..
the guy posting the link is one of our friends..
and I can vouch for His knowledge of AF's..

Thing is..I cannot imagine a seed company running a genetic that long if they know there is a problem..
Maybe he had a bad batch.

FarmingNinja..have a look around for someone that has a similar set-up to you and ask them what AF worked best for them..then buy that one.


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 11, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> VERY NICE! What is that white powder around the rim of your little trick or treat bucket there. Is that from the blood and bone?


 It is diatomaceous earth for pest control. I have fungus gnats that come in through the attic vent. It dries them out and cuts their insides up.


----------



## mossys (Nov 11, 2010)

teflondummy...my eye is on the P Ryder she is lush..hope she AF's for you..
coz she is a stunner.


----------



## ChynaRyder (Nov 11, 2010)

mossys said:


> Chyna..
> 
> I'm thinking FullD's Lady need to Up her ingested meds too..
> But..
> ...


I have been mixing a strong tincture...almost pure oil, into a jar of Celadrin Cream... which is a cetylated fatty acid, that supposedly helps to vector associated compounds through the skin, and deep into tissues...I have been using it as a topical pain killer for my lower back, and my wife's...she has problems similar to Mrs. Full D...and it works like a champ. Eases the spasm, loosens the knots in the muscles, and deadens the pain. Hell, even just rubbing tincture into my joints helps when they are really screaming, but the Celadrin really seems to boost the efficacy.


I think I may just follow your advice on making the Orange girl search with stumpies...problem is at the moment, I dont have room for 1 more pot...veg space is full of mothers, vegging sour bubble, and some budwider girls at 40 days...next month


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 11, 2010)

Well guys i havent posted a pic in about 10 pages so i figured id share the mother. She's at 7weeks 3days and starting to show seed really well. Some of the seed pods are starting to split. Looks like ill get a decent amount off her wich will aid in my search.

Enjoy








I want to run through here


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 11, 2010)

ChynaRyder said:


> I have been mixing a strong tincture...almost pure oil, into a jar of Celadrin Cream... which is a cetylated fatty acid, that supposedly helps to vector associated compounds through the skin, and deep into tissues...I have been using it as a topical pain killer for my lower back, and my wife's...she has problems similar to Mrs. Full D...and it works like a champ. Eases the spasm, loosens the knots in the muscles, and deadens the pain. Hell, even just rubbing tincture into my joints helps when they are really screaming, but the Celadrin really seems to boost the efficacy.





mossys said:


> I'm thinking FullD's Lady need to Up her ingested meds too..


Thank you mossy....

Chyna, We are going to have to talk more about this. This is something that i know she would give a try.
It may be a good source to test on her TMJ as well. She grinds he teeth at night, and if this is as relaxing as you say
a small bit on the jaw muscles my just be enough to relax the jaw muscles through the night.......hmmm

I would love for her to try the vodka but she is not a drinker but 
im thinking if i make some for me she might give it a try, lead by example in this case 



> some budwider girls at 40 days...next month


Would love to see some pics this was one of my favs next to ALF


----------



## mossys (Nov 11, 2010)

> Well guys i havent posted a pic in about 10 pages


We Noticed.....thought you must be sitting on something Special..
and I was Right..

Proper little Ice Maiden you have there...



> I want to run through here


better put Spiked-boots on she looks like it could be a bit slippery in there.



> and starting to show seed really well


Mark that down as a JEM trait..
I call them the Lazy Mothers..
they don't wrap the seeds properly..

Outdoors in windy conditions..they have been known to disperse..
that is normally how I get the self-seeds..

How long are you leaving her..?



> Thank you mossy....


No probs..you know Chyna is Our Med Encyclopedia..

I knew he would have an alternative for you.
He got me onto the canna vodka.

IF you make a tincture or cream..use the Same leaf/bud of the one that gives her most relief while smoking.
I Think..if you grow the Caretakers cross..and let it amber..go Over
it could be Useful to her...



> I would love for her to try the vodka but she is not a drinker but
> im thinking if i make some for me she might give it a try, lead by example in this case


I leave a Shot glass..20-30ml..in the FREEZER...
(you don't Taste it until it is down..and by then it is too late to change your mind..)
and sip it through the day..
like medicine..
But..if she still won't...
try mixing with coke or a dilute orange or something that will turn it into a sweetie drink rather than it taste like alcohol.

The alcohol/strong bud taste takes a bit of getting used to..
But the body loosening effect is brilliant..
and so Light..unobtrusive..you can Work through it.



> I think I may just follow your advice on making the Orange girl search with stumpies...problem is at the moment, I dont have room for 1 more pot...veg space is full of mothers, vegging sour bubble, and some budwider girls at 40 days...next month


Hmmmm...an' are you moaning...or Bragging....  

Damn..I was gonna say don't let you BudWider go over because FullD picked a bit of paranoia in his when she was late havested..
But..
then I just realised..the DC doms have given me best Med effect when they have ambered and gone over to breakdown point..
sooo...I think you are gonna have to try one early..one late to see which works best for you.
Damn..homework again...

Chyna..I AGREE..I changed My signature too.


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 11, 2010)

mossys said:


> teflondummy...my eye is on the P Ryder she is lush..hope she AF's for you..
> coz she is a stunner.


 So far everything has done exactly what they are supposed to do. I have read so many people saying that their autos wont flower right. I am glad I picked a winner my first time out, ShortStuff seeds has top shelf autos. they are the standard I will be measuring all others by from here on.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 11, 2010)

Mossys: You would think that they wouldn't still be running that strain with such problems but I have not seen anything that backs that logic up and I have searched and searched. Well maybe hearing NOTHING is a good thing. I have however saw some SAGARMATHA strains on other seed bank sites that say, "NEW STOCK" but not the company that I ordered from. So I don't think it was one batch or just that strain even. SAGARMATHA was having problems with other strains as well. Do you think that you could possibly try to get in touch with your buddy and get his take on the matter? 

I guess the only way to really know is wait til I get them and see what happens. Thanks for looking into it and Thank you for trying to ease my mind.


----------



## Anonamix (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, great pics FD!


----------



## lowrdr (Nov 11, 2010)

a pic of my revamped ak47's. they are 13days old and just shown sex. got a couple of runty ones but im not fussed, have a couple of chunky beauties, just need them to stretch out and show me the love! i have given them very mild grow ferts twice to help them along.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 11, 2010)

nice work gents! I have a question... i want to try selfing a few of my autos... anybody know when the best time to give them the pollen is... i nkow ive read in indy saty strains that its about three weeks into flowering gives best seed maturity... but what about autos? do we scale it down based on total flower time? like if they take (6 weeks) to flower do we pollinate at 2? anyone who can shed some HPS on the subject it would be greatly appreciated!

J


----------



## lowrdr (Nov 11, 2010)

you can pollenate whenever you like, as long as you leave 3-4 weeks for them to ripen. every hair is 1 seed so the more hairs the more seeds. good luck !


----------



## lowrdr (Nov 11, 2010)

am bored and while im posting pics i thought id add a few of my previous grows. all done in my cab under 2x 250w cfls, 1 red and 1 blue.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 11, 2010)

awesome! thanks for the advice. Planning on selfing (for fem) my LR#2, Autoberry, and autowidow... all from marijuana-seeds.nl My intent is to produce a shitload of seed for outdoor early crop for this coming year. Anyone else have any experience with these guys and their autos? (*marijuana-seeds.nl*) I've grown their Super Silver Haze... definetly pretty consistent phenos.

J


----------



## lowrdr (Nov 11, 2010)

more.....


----------



## lowrdr (Nov 11, 2010)

seeded....


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 11, 2010)

makin my THC dick so hard! damn i cant wait to seeds on my babies like that! hell, i cant wait to see little cotyledon wedges popping out!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2010)

Sup everyone...I have never grown an auto strain or do i have the genetics to. I would like to start learning the benefits to an auto strain over a photo period strain. Anybody have any good reasons?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 11, 2010)

well the main benefits are size, (dwarf) and speed from seed to harvest (typically 60-90 days) low ryder no 2 for example will develop from seed to harvest in 63 days and rproduce, I'm told, between 20 and 40 gs. you should really read the entire thread... itll dial you right in.


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 11, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Sup everyone...I have never grown an auto strain or do i have the genetics to. I would like to start learning the benefits to an auto strain over a photo period strain. Anybody have any good reasons?


 You only need one area for veg and flower. I start one or two seedlings every couple of weeks. after thanksgiving I will have fresh bud every couple of weeks. I also have a small space to use 4x3 and 3 feet high. I have ten autos that fit nicely. If you are growing outdoors they finish early and are easier to conceal. Most law enforcement only does fly overs close to harvest time. auto growers have already harvested cured and smoked before the popo get moving.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 11, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Mossys: You would think that they wouldn't still be running that strain with such problems but I have not seen anything that backs that logic up and I have searched and searched. Well maybe hearing NOTHING is a good thing. I have however saw some SAGARMATHA strains on other seed bank sites that say, "NEW STOCK" but not the company that I ordered from. So I don't think it was one batch or just that strain even. SAGARMATHA was having problems with other strains as well. Do you think that you could possibly try to get in touch with your buddy and get his take on the matter?
> 
> I guess the only way to really know is wait til I get them and see what happens. Thanks for looking into it and Thank you for trying to ease my mind.


Shit, I just ordered some Sagarmatha autos from Attitude, do you know which strains they were having problems with? I have Star Ryders on the way.


----------



## chirim2003 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey lowrdr nice girls they will sure put a smile on your face n red in your eyes.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 11, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Shit, I just ordered some Sagarmatha autos from Attitude, do you know which strains they were having problems with? I have Star Ryders on the way.


In the link I provided a couple of pages back, the guy had 3 lowboldts @ 6 weeks with no sign of flowering. I read somewhere else that they were having problems with other SAGARMATHA strians. I don't recall hearing anything about the Star Ryders. From what I have heard, SAGARMATHA doesn't even breed their own AF'S. They were using an outside source to hurry up and jump into the AF craze. I don't know if this is true or if they have started breeding them, "in house". Everything I have read was from some time ago so they maybe breeding them in house now.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 11, 2010)

I just ordered some BOTANICURE ZHO ROOT INOCULANT. Has anyone used this brand? When should I give this to them? Right away or wait til a week or so before I give them their first taste of any sort of nute (fish fert molasses and thrive alive)? Oh and I am using a custom mix of 50% MG Organic Choice, 25% Earthgro Soil and 25% whole Sphagnum Moss.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 11, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> In the link I provided a couple of pages back, the guy had 3 lowboldts @ 6 weeks with no sign of flowering. I read somewhere else that they were having problems with other SAGARMATHA strians. I don't recall hearing anything about the Star Ryders. From what I have heard, SAGARMATHA doesn't even breed their own AF'S. They were using an outside source to hurry up and jump into the AF craze. I don't know if this is true or if they have started breeding them, "in house". Everything I have read was from some time ago so they maybe breeding them in house now.


Thanks. I read that thread and the last post complaining was 7 months ago, so I think I'll be okay. :fingers crossed:


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 11, 2010)

mossys said:


> Proper little Ice Maiden you have there...


why thank you my friend, she is doing her thing. It was amazing the changes she went through over the week i was gone. Quite a growth spurt. 



> better put Spiked-boots on she looks like it could be a bit slippery in there.







> How long are you leaving her..?


Well i am going to let her go at least 9 i do believe.
She is heavily seeded and i want to get as many mature ones as i can
i noticed tonight that some of the ones on the lower branches are a little behind.
Guess this is my queue to trim a little.

Plus this will be longer than the first JEM so i can tell the difference in the early/late harvest on her. I know that they say seed production slows THC production, but after getting some macros i dont think it effects it as much as we think.

There is a color change going on in the leafs so i know shes coming to an end
Ill hit her one more time with a light dose of TB to get things stirred in the soil and then flush till shes yellow.

I figure seed will be falling out at this point.



> No probs..you know Chyna is Our Med Encyclopedia..


Glad to have him aboard, its nice getting all the information in one location. Seems things are going well.




> IF you make a tincture or cream..use the Same leaf/bud of the one that gives her most relief while smoking.
> I Think..if you grow the Caretakers cross..and let it amber..go Over
> it could be Useful to her...


Ive got dry trim and stem from both ALF as well as Budwider, something told me to hang on to this stuff. Once i get another run out of each ill make some of the vodka.





> The alcohol/strong bud taste takes a bit of getting used to..
> But the body loosening effect is brilliant..
> and so Light..unobtrusive..you can Work through it.


Sounds to me that the taste is worth it in the end, i figure i can mix it for her. Ill have to dust off the bar tending skills and make her a chicky drink with some sprite and grenadine 





> Damn..I was gonna say don't let you BudWider go over because FullD picked a bit of paranoia in his when she was late havested..


Indeed i picked them at two different times as i had 3 females out of 4 planted 
I took two of them 10 days ahead of the last. The high was a brilliant . I had some NL at the time and it was comparable as for as duration, and smoothness.

The late girl kicked my arse....As i told mossy, there were a few times i had to ground my self. But the relief was fantastic.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 11, 2010)

lowrdr said:


> am bored and while im posting pics i thought id add a few of my previous grows. all done in my cab under 2x 250w cfls, 1 red and 1 blue.


Nice collection you got going on there lowrdr
I see you keep a nice and dark green plant like i do
I love seeing them lush like that, the dark green 
is such a site of a happy well fed plant.

What are your feed schedules and ferts
that is if you dont mind my asking.
what ever it is your doing they like.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 11, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Sup everyone...I have never grown an auto strain or do i have the genetics to. I would like to start learning the benefits to an auto strain over a photo period strain. Anybody have any good reasons?


Well there are several reasons really, but it depends on your needs.

As many have mentioned time, space, as well as yield are the three main things autos are good for.
I have grown photo period plants in the past but tried out the Purple Jem and found something that i really liked
From seed to harvest it was 8 weeks total. When i smoked it i couldnt believe the results.
I could grow a fully mature trich in 8 weeks and its potent. And they can be grown in about any condition. 

I can run then in full cycle, start a few let them roll a week or so and then add more maximizing my space.
The true autos that i have been growing are continuing to blow my mind with results.
They have come far past the LR1 days with potency.

If you grow them with care they will reward you every time. I have used the same method every time
and yield with in 5% of the last grow and nothing under a oz a plant. Its like a clock.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 11, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Thanks. I read that thread and the last post complaining was 7 months ago, so I think I'll be okay. :fingers crossed:


I hate to hear this for the both of you
i was lucky enough to get my JEMS at the right time

I am really interested to see if these do auto
May your grow will help us figure out what is going on here
if they go auto they may have fixed the issue
if not i think that we might have an epidemic on out hands.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 11, 2010)

man.... really enjoying this thread gents! still awaiting birth on my ladies... anxst! anyway, question on if anyone has tried the "air pots" from that co in scottland. Just stumbled across themn trying to find my favorite seed trays as my usual supplier dried up on em. curious if anyone had any experience with them. btw, i really like these trays ive been using for starts... 3 by 3 by 5 inch deep for a total 31 cubic inches... heres a link to the cups and trays...

http://www.growers-inc.com/03it-sqv0030.html 3 x 3 x 5 cups
http://www.growers-inc.com/03it-trv2830d.html tray for 28 sq of above cups... however now I'm wondering how much siginifcane these air pots would have on the autos since they are so "root dependent" so to speak... check ouyt the youtube vid...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nceTm3r1mZc&feature=related

thoughts... comments?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 11, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> man.... really enjoying this thread gents! still awaiting birth on my ladies... anxst! anyway, question on if anyone has tried the "air pots" from that co in scottland. Just stumbled across themn trying to find my favorite seed trays as my usual supplier dried up on em. curious if anyone had any experience with them. btw, i really like these trays ive been using for starts... 3 by 3 by 5 inch deep for a total 31 cubic inches... heres a link to the cups and trays...
> 
> http://www.growers-inc.com/03it-sqv0030.html 3 x 3 x 5 cups
> http://www.growers-inc.com/03it-trv2830d.html tray for 28 sq of above cups... however now I'm wondering how much siginifcane these air pots would have on the autos since they are so "root dependent" so to speak... check ouyt the youtube vid...
> ...


I actually did this experiment this past summer with a run on my BW. 
The plant did really well and was great. Thing is it kept her small.
Most photo plant can grow and grow in this fashion but it seems to keep the auto small

Id give the tall pots a try this is what i am looking for to grow in right now


You can see the mesh pruned the roots but kept the plant balanced and small


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 11, 2010)

interesting experiment... if you follow this link tho you'll see there is quite a difference in the design between the screen mesh and the actual air pots... wonder if anyone had actually tried those specifically... think I might in the nex throw over.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 11, 2010)

I will say however... very nice job!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 11, 2010)

currently usin 1.25 gal pots that are deep and filled right to the brim... max root depth as I've heard all these things... roots are apparently extreeeeeemly important on the autos... at least thats the vibe I'm gettin... lol

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 11, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> interesting experiment... if you follow this link tho you'll see there is quite a difference in the design between the screen mesh and the actual air pots... wonder if anyone had actually tried those specifically... think I might in the nex throw over.


I dont think that there has been anyone with autos try these. I followed a guy growing a photo plant in them and it did well in it kept things in check for him.

The mesh design allows the same principle as the air pots. The air pots have cones to direct the roots to the open air. Once the root reaches that point it begins to die back
once the end has died, the root will produce all kinds of feeder roots behind that point. The mesh did the same thing, allowed air to come in contact with the root system keeping them trimmed. Its all about providing the best amount of root space available. The large ones may work better and produce a larger plant due to the size, i do believe mine were small because of the size of the container.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 11, 2010)

that was a fairly small pot tho huh? looks about the same vol as my 3 3 5 squares... what was dry weight from that?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 11, 2010)

fair enough... same in practice effectively, well I like the cost-reductive approach... i'd like to try that with a bigger pot... maybe a .8 gal or so.... did you use nylon screen for that?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 11, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I hate to hear this for the both of you
> i was lucky enough to get my JEMS at the right time
> 
> I am really interested to see if these do auto
> ...


Yeah hopefully they corrected the prob. Only time will tell.. Once it comes time to flower I would like to know what the word is on your end HITMAN and I will do the same. How many STAR RYDERS do you plan on starting? 

It really is a shame if this is still going on. I feel sorry for the people who have been screwed by these UNCERTAIN STRAINS.


----------



## GMAINE (Nov 12, 2010)

I have been planning my very first grow which i will be conducting in a grow box that is about 24"x18"x24". Obviously these are some somewhat constricting dimensions so I've decided that growing auto flowering strains would be the best way for me to maximize the space. It is going to be a closed container as well so heat is an issue and i've chosen to go with 8 26W cfl's for my light source. However, this is my first grow and i have a lot of questions. How many plants would you estimate i could fit inside of my box? How long is the veg cycle for these little ladies? during the veg cycle what combination of 2700k and 6500k bulbs should i use? what light/dark ratio should the plants get during the veg stage? if i use fox farms soil which one should i choose and how often after planting should i fertilize? what is the best water pH for the AFL's? what light/dark ratio should the plants get during the flowering stage? during the flowering cycle what combination of 2700k and 6500k bulbs should i use? do you have a trusted website through which i could order some AFL seeds? what are your favorite AFL strains?

Thanks in advance for any advice. Feel free to bestow upon me any knowledge a first time grower should posses that i may have neglected to ask about.


----------



## lowrdr (Nov 12, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Nice collection you got going on there lowrdr
> I see you keep a nice and dark green plant like i do
> I love seeing them lush like that, the dark green
> is such a site of a happy well fed plant.
> ...



i dont really have feeding schedules, i feed them when they are hungry. im a great believer of being able to read ones ladies and give them what they need. i use ionic grow and bloom ferts, some will scream and shout about not using chemical ferts but they work well for me. i think it helped that the water in my old house was bang on the right ph, no fiddling needed. i have a feeling the ph is out in this house, will wait and see.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 12, 2010)

lowrdr said:


> i dont really have feeding schedules, i feed them when they are hungry. im a great believer of being able to read ones ladies and give them what they need. i use ionic grow and bloom ferts, some will scream and shout about not using chemical ferts but they work well for me. i think it helped that the water in my old house was bang on the right ph, no fiddling needed. i have a feeling the ph is out in this house, will wait and see.


ah nice to hear that, i too am one to give them what they need when they want it rather than force feed.
I started using chemical ferts and then went semi-organic and then all the way to teas only now.
I also use a chemical pH down in the water if need be and its never hurt a thing and my smoke has never been harsh.

Im actually to the point where i can just use water through the whole grow. 
My soil mix is almost there. The next run will be a soil run only, just ph corrected water to see if i have things in the right balance.

I also am fortunate to have good tap water if i run out of rain water. I have used it several time in a pinch and its never bothered a thing.

It is amazing what they will tell and teach you if you just listen to them.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 12, 2010)

Well FD, it's been two days since I treated my plant with the Epsom salt solution and I don't see any new damage. I was smart enough to think ahead and take pictures of the leaves. I also took notes so I wouldn't accidentally over due the treatment thinking the problem was progressing. So I'll let her dry out a few more days and then give her a light flowering nute dose to help her through till the end. According to the breeder she's supposed to be done in 60 days and is at 44 days old. Thanks again for your help. Okay so now I want to show you my Lowryder x Ak47 besides just a couple of the lower fan leaves she looks great. I have only given her pH'd water and no nutes, so I really am not sure what the yellowing is from. 



And here's a pic of the ladies getting some sun. Back left is another White Dwarf (18 days), Center is our patient White Dwarf (44 days), Back Right is a Dina Fem Road Runner (37 days), and Front Right is the Lowryder xAk47 (36 days). I love seeing the different traits between the plants.


----------



## snwbrda (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey duplex, I was sent here by you and I'm curious on what you think of my light setup and how much you think something like that would yield?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 12, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Well FD, it's been two days since I treated my plant with the Epsom salt solution and I don't see any new damage.


Awesome  glad to hear that. get her back on some light nutes like you said and she should finish out great. Its always good to get something corrected at first try that way the plant doesn't suffer to long and cause a low yield. Im sure shell reward you well.




> Okay so now I want to show you my Lowryder x Ak47 besides just a couple of the lower fan leaves she looks great. I have only given her pH'd water and no nutes, so I really am not sure what the yellowing is from.


From what i can tell fro the pics she is not in any real danger. The yellowing is at the lowest point of the plant. Its taking the stored food source right out of those leaves. If you have only been feeding her pH water she is looking for food and has started to use what she knows best, the stored energy that is in the fans. this is actually a sign that the plant is healthy to be honest. She is doing exactly what she would do in nature to sustain her self. Eating what is there for her weither its in the soil or her leaves.

Give here a little dose of bloom nutes, make sure its got a fair amount of N in it and that yellowing will stop.

they all look great together keep up the good work.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 12, 2010)

snwbrda said:


> Hey duplex, I was sent here by you and I'm curious on what you think of my light setup and how much you think something like that would yield?


Glad that you made it over here and good luck with the seeds you got.
As far as yield its hard to tell, there are some many things that can impact it other than light
when it comes to autos.

But sounds to me you have a decent amount in there and that should get you going 
give them a run under there and see what happens. If you browse through the thread 
you will see other CFL grows here and get a better idea of what you will get out of them

Few things that i can recommend on, get your self at least a 2-3 gal pot if you want big yields
make sure that you have light airy soil that is light in ferts, non at all if possiable
keep the PH of your water in check, and dont over feed they will tell you what they need.
Keep tons of o2 in your water to promote healthy roots.

All of the above information as well as a ton of other info is here on how to grow them.
if you have any issues were here to help.

Speed and safety with them 

FD


----------



## GMAINE (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey FD, I have been planning my very first grow which i will be conducting in a grow box that is about 24"x18"x24". Obviously these are some somewhat constricting dimensions so I've decided that growing auto flowering strains would be the best way for me to maximize the space. It is going to be a closed container as well so heat is an issue and i've chosen to go with 8 26W cfl's for my light source. However, this is my first grow and i have a lot of questions. How many plants would you estimate i could fit inside of my box? How long is the veg cycle for these little ladies? during the veg cycle what combination of 2700k and 6500k bulbs should i use? what light/dark ratio should the plants get during the veg stage? if i use fox farms soil which one should i choose and how often after planting should i fertilize? what is the best water pH for the AFL's? what light/dark ratio should the plants get during the flowering stage? during the flowering cycle what combination of 2700k and 6500k bulbs should i use? do you have a trusted website through which i could order some AFL seeds? what are your favorite AFL strains?

Thanks in advance for any advice. Feel free to bestow upon me any knowledge a first time grower should posses that i may have neglected to ask about.


----------



## mossys (Nov 12, 2010)

> Sup everyone...I have never grown an auto strain or do i have the genetics to. I would like to start learning the benefits to an auto strain over a photo period strain. Anybody have any good reasons?



*IF we can grow perfectly formed/ripened THC trics in 8 weeks..Why Wait..? *​

Have a great weekend everyone..​ ​


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 12, 2010)

mossys said:


> Have a great weekend everyone..​



Indeed a long over due relaxing weekend needed. Gonna get my germs started tonight.
Gonna start another round of Bad Betties as well as my first round of ICU
so i am hoping to see some interesting phenos. I may make a cross depending on 
color if i get any but i will be making seed stock from both for future experiments.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 12, 2010)

mossys said:


> *IF we can grow perfectly formed/ripened THC trics in 8 weeks..Why Wait..? *​
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone..​ ​


Same to ya mossy. You too FD, thanks again for all your help. I'm like a sponge man just soaking up all the good info you guys are putting down.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 12, 2010)

mossys said:


> *IF we can grow perfectly formed/ripened THC trics in 8 weeks..Why Wait..? *
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone..​​


I'd like to second that motion!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 12, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Indeed a long over due relaxing weekend needed. Gonna get my germs started tonight.
> Gonna start another round of Bad Betties as well as my first round of ICU
> so i am hoping to see some interesting phenos. I may make a cross depending on
> color if i get any but i will be making seed stock from both for future experiments.


Bad Betties? ICU? please elaborate?
J


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 12, 2010)

GMAINE said:


> Hey FD, I have been planning my very first grow which i will be conducting in a grow box that is about 24"x18"x24". Obviously these are some somewhat constricting dimensions so I've decided that growing auto flowering strains would be the best way for me to maximize the space. It is going to be a closed container as well so heat is an issue and i've chosen to go with 8 26W cfl's for my light source. However, this is my first grow and i have a lot of questions. How many plants would you estimate i could fit inside of my box? How long is the veg cycle for these little ladies? during the veg cycle what combination of 2700k and 6500k bulbs should i use? what light/dark ratio should the plants get during the veg stage? if i use fox farms soil which one should i choose and how often after planting should i fertilize? what is the best water pH for the AFL's? what light/dark ratio should the plants get during the flowering stage? during the flowering cycle what combination of 2700k and 6500k bulbs should i use? do you have a trusted website through which i could order some AFL seeds? what are your favorite AFL strains?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice. Feel free to bestow upon me any knowledge a first time grower should posses that i may have neglected to ask about.


In a nut shell, most of these questions have been covered but i know there is a ton of info here so ill give ya a little taste.

For best performance, you need to get 2700k-3500k and 6500k bulbs to grow with.
Its gonna be hard to tell about the space, start small and then work your way up. 
Watch your heat cause if your space is small then it will get hot fast make sure you have ventilation. Autos can be run on 18/6 from START to FINISH. No need to change light patterns or cycles, just set it and let them grow.

6500k bulbs during the first 2 weeks, this is the only time the plant really vegges. Once you see sex switch out to the cooler temp of 2700k-3500k

as far as feeding goes its hard to say. FF has good products but i make my own soil. Just listen to the plants and they will tell you what they need as far as food goes.

From here its up to you to provide the best environment. 

GL


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 12, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Bad Betties? ICU? please elaborate?
> J


 Once they break soil ill go into more detail
Got a strain i have ran before as well as one i have never seen
got to keep a few tricks up my sleeve


----------



## dargo (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi FD, what color are your bad betty beans?


----------



## mossys (Nov 13, 2010)

Ah m8..
I was worrying about you....
I thought you had started that superb stash..
and we wouldn't see you 'til you got through it.....
Spring..


> Hi FD, what color are your bad betty beans?


Have you got Red beans...?



> Gonna get my germs started tonight.


Mine have their heads out of the soil...
and I set another few away yesterday.

Looks like we are growing our own christmas presents..

Now..our little non-af problem..
I Missed this info a few pages back...posted by HBC...
but I have edited the Name out.



> From what I have heard, ********* doesn't even breed their own AF'S. They were using an outside source to hurry up and jump into the AF craze. I don't know if this is true or if they have started breeding them, "in house". Everything I have read was from some time ago so they maybe breeding them in house now


. 
IF seed companies were using an Independant breeder rather than In house..
ALL of those non-af crosses could have come from one Breeder..
Thoughts to ponder..



> Same to ya mossy. You too FD





> I'd like to second that motion!


Cheers M8's

Experiment for the weekend...

Roll a couple of joints..
stick one in the Fridge..for a couple of hours
leave the other at room-temp.

Smoke the room temp one first..
quickly followed by the fridged one.

(Don't I have the Best homework...)

Which one gives the Best intensity/depth of Flavour..?

P.S...you know I told you about the virus I had in my inbox...

IF I msn messenger Meaty..rather than mail him..
would I still pass on the virus..?


----------



## dargo (Nov 13, 2010)

mossy!!!!! 

not red, black. could it be there stained from the deep color of the plant? il take some photos when the kids have gone....


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 13, 2010)

Mossys: I think this is something we should definitely keep our eyes on and all the non-af's very well could have came from the same breeder. I just wish this, "unnamed breeder who is in the center of this apparent F-up" would reassure it's customers that this problem has been corrected. I wish there was some up to date info available on the subject, but I guess it is possible that this "unnamed breeder" was trying to keep the problem as hush hush as possible while fixing the problem. For fear of ruining their name and losing future costomers.

Without knowing for sure, I will have to assume that the problem has not been corrected and I will have to continue to believe this until I see my DDR'S flower first hand.


----------



## mossys (Nov 13, 2010)

WOOF..Chyna...I may be Miles out..
But..
the New homework I was telling you about..

one of the seed companies is doing work on Charting the Terps in crosses.
(gotta be GC..?..) 
The have a Spike chart...and graph figures on the left hand measure..
the measures are in *VOLTS..*
THAT wouldn't be the measures you need for the GC would it..?



> mossy!!!!!
> 
> not red, black. could it be there stained from the deep color of the plant?


Spot ON M8..
bet they came out of that deep purple/red pheno Betty you had...
(as soon as I saw you ask about seed colour..I knew what you had...)...

You can get them in the red too.

The Black/dark one will Sometimes shed the outer skin if you have them dry for a while..
and they look a bit mottly..
But..
germ..no probs.

Bad Betty strikes again...

How is your stash doing..have you found a fave..
If that Mi5 isn't Up there I will eat my hat..
coz despite her probs..she had a Classy set of genetics.
Looking at her made my mouth water..and that is always a good sign when I'm looking at genetics.

Harry Bald Sack 



> Mossys: I think this is something we should definitely keep our eyes on


Yeah m8..cheers for bringing it..I hadn't considered it..
But..it Could explain a lot.



> Without knowing for sure, I will have to assume that the problem has not been corrected and I will have to continue to believe this until I see my DDR'S flower first hand.


You and 43Hitman will be our Live Experiment to see if they have corrected the problem..
But..after 43Hitman saying it was an old problem..and the seed company having a Good name...
I'm Confident for you both. 

Get those Girls rolling..we need them for the AF Canna Porn collection.


----------



## mossys (Nov 13, 2010)

*FullD..start of the homework from the book..Terps.*

One of the Terps found in a large amount of canna is Myrcene...
(marijuana types but Not in hemp..)
*Myrcene is a potent analgesic..anti-inflamatory..anti-biotic...*

(so you can see the benefit of trying to isolate This Terp out for Med crosses..Told you it was Your kind of homework Chyna..)

Now for the Interesting part..
They say that certain food can develop a synergie between certain terp types and Enhance the effect/uptake.

The easily available to Test one is Mango.

Apparently..slightly over-ripe Mangos are also full of Myrcene..
and if you eat one 20 minutes Before you smoke a Myrcene dominant bud...
it actually speeds up intensifies the high you would normally get........

Now..that brings up possibilities eh...

because if it IS right..
then we should be able to try a smoke without mango..
then a one with...
guage the difference..
and pip-point the dominance of Myrcene in the selected bud.

Another little Medical move forward..IF we can prove it.

*IF anyone tries this Test..*
*it does say it intensifies and strengthens uptake..*
*report results back....Please....*


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 13, 2010)

For sure bro' Cheers! Just impatiently waiting for them to arrive and I love the idea of my own beauties being a centerfold


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 13, 2010)

dargo said:


> Hi FD, what color are your bad betty beans?


Hey Dargo! The original beans of Bad Betty i have are the brown/ white color we are used to seeing.


----------



## Endorium (Nov 13, 2010)

My first auto has now started flowering. It is 5 days since it showed signs of flowering. What do you guys think? Its extremely bushy plany and wondered should I be trimming anything to let light to buds? Cant LST any more as not enough room 
First two pics are of my La diva auto that is flowering and second is of my sharks breath non auto I will flower once my La diva has finished.
Using 250W Flowering CFL and 90 LED UFO


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 13, 2010)

mossys said:


> Mine have their heads out of the soil...
> and I set another few away yesterday.
> 
> Looks like we are growing our own christmas presents..


Exactly, nice little christmas treat and something nice to ring in the new year 





> IF seed companies were using an Independant breeder rather than In house..
> ALL of those non-af crosses could have come from one Breeder..
> Thoughts to ponder..


Indeed but you still think that they would have seen this in their own testing. IF they did and still continued to sell them then this would be part of the issue, comes back to greed. But im not going to point a finger until i know the truth. Still think that its someone trying to get on the band wagon with untested genetics.







> Experiment for the weekend...
> 
> Roll a couple of joints..
> stick one in the Fridge..for a couple of hours
> ...


Sounds nice, i like to keep my smokes in the freezer
never thought about it with a doobie.




> IF I msn messenger Meaty..rather than mail him..
> would I still pass on the virus..?


Should be fine, i don't see it going through messenger


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 13, 2010)

Be back to finish later 

hope every one is having a great Sat

lets all smoke one


----------



## ChynaRyder (Nov 13, 2010)

mossys said:


> *FullD..start of the homework from the book..Terps.*
> 
> One of the Terps found in a large amount of canna is Myrcene...
> (marijuana types but Not in hemp..)
> ...


 I like your thinking m8, was moving along these lines too...but a different terp, Limonene...citrus has always provided me very good relief...the orange bud girls, a real lemony Sour 60 pheno, and my Skunk#1 x Afghan mom is very lemony, with a dash of vanilla....But, I have have had a number of recommendations for mango haze from MNS, and I hope to run some this summer, after I go through a blueberry phase with Blue Satelite and Bluebonic (the terps in the BB family have always been very friendly to me too) but I digress...Myrcene and Limonene have been the 2 terps I would like to bring forward and accentuate, and I love the idea of eating the mango...was just into town yesterday, but aint goin back till Monday. Hopefully someone can pull this one off quickly




mossys said:


> WOOF..Chyna...I may be Miles out..
> But..
> the New homework I was telling you about..
> 
> ...


 Yup, as the compounds emerge from the column, they are ionized in a flame, and the concentration of ions triggers an equivalent current, that quantifies as a voltage...



mossys said:


> Roll a couple of joints..
> stick one in the Fridge..for a couple of hours
> leave the other at room-temp.
> 
> ...


Where are you going with this one, Bro??? Tincture in the freezer, now your putting your bones in there? This ones going over my addled brain this AM  

Been really enjoying BOG's Blue Moon Rocks...shit of it is, the pheno I liked the best out of the 7 girls I got took about 100 days to flower...Really mellow pain reliever with that Blueberry Euphoria...She gets me a lil' stupid tho  

Cheers!


----------



## ChynaRyder (Nov 13, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> hope every one is having a great Sat
> 
> lets all smoke one


Cheers Bro...I may just smoke about 10 of em for ya...I tried to PM, but cannot, something a jigger with my account I suppose. At some point we will chat about the Mrs....you help her back pain m8, and you realize the hummer you will get in return 

Beautiful day with nary a cloud in the sky, I am off to fly with the birds.


----------



## mossys (Nov 13, 2010)

> Terpenes profiles are identified using the 'headspace' gas cromatograph method (what a name for a cannabis test!). The 'headspace' is the gas space in a chromatography vial above the sample. Headspace analysis is therefore the analysis of the components present in that gas. Headspace chromatography is used for the analysis of volatiles and semi-volatile organics in solid, liquid and gas samples. Common applications include industrial analyses of flavour compounds in beverages and food products, and fragrances in perfumes and cosmetics.


This is How...


----------



## YarndiYarns (Nov 13, 2010)

Gentlemen,
I am a new grower, last grow I did was alfalfa sprouts at school. however I've got two Easy Riders growing and one of the is stunted to the shit house. All of what is said here is absolutley correct and I'm sorry I didn't come across this thread earlier.
Anyhow, here is Lucy and Ruby both at Day 31, as you can see Lucy has become traumatised by 1. Over dosing the nutes (too soon and too much), and then transplanting her twice (due to shitty store bought soil.
Ruby on the other hand is going great guns.

Lucy



Ruby


Regards,
Yarndi


----------



## YarndiYarns (Nov 13, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> From my experience i start nutes at 1/4 strength at about day 5-7. I have had issues in the past where i didnt start them till 1.5-2weeks and the plants started showing deficiencies as they began the flower mode. This taught me quick that they do need them from time to time. If you are in MG soil go light on the nutes. id say on first dose about 2-2.5 ml of nutes at first. Then after week 2 mine can handel a full dose at 2tbs or 10ml of solution.





Snickelfrits said:


> so u think i should give em a little veg nutes until i see flowers? or just start bloom now





guitarjon said:


> LMFAO. DO NOT FEED ANY NUTES UNTIL SEX HAS SHOWN AND YOU HAVE TRANSPLANTED INTO BIGGER POT. That's how you stunt your plant. There is enough nutrients in the soil for the first 3 weeks. If your doing hydro, I would bet all the money in the world that you are gonna stunt your plants no matter what you do. That's the difference from getting an ounce a plant to a single 9 gram cola. Again this guy is giving wrong advice.


Gentlemen,
I am a new grower, last grow I did was alfalfa sprouts at school. however I've got two Easy Riders growing and one of the is stunted to the shit house. All of what is said here is absolutley correct and I'm sorry I didn't come across this thread earlier.
Anyhow, here is Lucy and Ruby both at Day 31, as you can see Lucy has become traumatised by 1. Over dosing the nutes (too soon and too much), and then transplanting her twice (due to shitty store bought soil.
Ruby on the other hand is going great guns.

Lucy



Ruby


Regards,
Yarndi​
Nothing I post is real. I like to pretend I'm cultivating cannabis so everyone thinks I'm cool. But really I'm just a dork who copies other peoples work from the internet.
​


----------



## mossys (Nov 13, 2010)

> Exactly, nice little christmas treat and something nice to ring in the new year


My thoughts too..beats a pair of socks...



> Should be fine, i don't see it going through messenger


Cheers M8..didn't want to spread it..



> Still think that its someone trying to get on the band wagon with untested genetics


Gotta be un-tested..hasn't it..

What are you thinking on Endorium's girls...?

Chyna..



> I like your thinking m8, was moving along these lines too.


I was with the terps..nose selection..
but reading the book has pulled it all together for me.



> but a different terp, Limonene


One of my favs too..always associate Lemon/citrus with Afghan.
*Limonene is anti-bacterial..antifungal..and anti-cancer.*
one of the other effects is it lifts the systolic blood pressure..
(so coming back to my theories about circulation..)



> I love the idea of eating the mango...


I Love the idea of a synergy reaction..I'll be looking for a mango..for deff.
Thinking..if the mango is stuffed full of myrcene terps..we should be able to Sniff something that corresponds with bud..
so don't forget to sniff before you eat it.



> Yup, as the compounds emerge from the column, they are ionized in a flame, and the concentration of ions triggers an equivalent current, that quantifies as a voltage


Thinking that their homework might help your homework.

Certainly worth having a look around...see which one of their crosses have the highest myrcene/limonene combo.

The bud in the fridge test is simple...
I think the fridged bud has More taste..
(could be down to a slower burn rate..)
was wondering if anybody else picked it up.



> Beautiful day with nary a cloud in the sky, I am off to fly with the birds


Pass me one of what you are smoking Bro...it sounds great..
and I haven't had the pleasure of a BOG girl...



> She gets me a lil' stupid tho


Sounds like a Recommendation...


----------



## ChynaRyder (Nov 13, 2010)

mossys said:


> The bud in the fridge test is simple...
> I think the fridged bud has More taste..
> (could be down to a slower burn rate..)
> was wondering if anybody else picked it up.


or, the terps volatilizing better as apposed to combusting...thinking that as you draw the hot smoke through the cold bud of the doob, you may be 'vaping' terps that may otherwise combust or denature...Hmmm.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 13, 2010)

mossys said:


> My thoughts too..beats a pair of socks...
> 
> 
> Cheers M8..didn't want to spread it..
> ...


definetly sounds like a reccomendation... love the work you guys are doing on terps and medicinal... especially BLOOD FLOW and anti-fungal and anti-cancer! please keep up the great work / research! how expensive are the previously mentioned chromatagraphs?


----------



## Bighill (Nov 13, 2010)

Some great info for sure.. This is the stuff we need to submit to the anti's.. Get some hardcore proof of what EXACTLY in the pot is doing medicinal things..

That's professor chyna to you sir! 

Bh.


----------



## Endorium (Nov 13, 2010)

Any help on my last post? Been auto flowers I want to do what ever is nessacery ASAP before its to late


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 13, 2010)

I received my Star Ryder beans today.  Now I have to decide if I want to terminate the germ I have going of a new White Dwarf so that I can put one of these Star Ryders in the dirt....I'm going to think on it for a day.


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 13, 2010)

Alright all
Here's the latest on my northern lights
Day 43 now and been flowering for 3 weeks at 16/8, she seems to be doing well on it.
Have tied down a few more stems to open her up and get some more light further down so i don't have to thin her out just yet.



BTW, the short rider beans nirvana sent me as compo for my auto problems turned up in 3 days!! Can't wait to get going on them but unfortunately i only have space to grow one plant at a time. 
Does anyone have any experience of growing these? Be good to know what to expect from them when i eventualy get them going


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 13, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> I received my Star Ryder beans today.  Now I have to decide if I want to terminate the germ I have going of a new White Dwarf so that I can put one of these Star Ryders in the dirt....I'm going to think on it for a day.



Hey man, at least wait til I get my Double Diesel Ryders so we can compare growth rates, possible flowering times and etc.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 13, 2010)

thats a greast concept, btw... simultaneous starts across growers and starins for note comparison... we should set up a synch schedule... would be a great way to gether more data... I'm all about collecting statistical info for future ref... do it in my big half acre garden outdoor every year... every seed is track start to finish and even total harvest yields... for exmaple 98 tomato plants this year produced 9800 lbs of tomatoes... last year i only got 1960 lbs besuae of blight... anyway.. i like the concept... anyone else down for some synchro-tracking?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 13, 2010)

_*Start*_*Date**Variety**CODE**Type**Seed Source**Quantity **Germed**Germination**DTHarv**Target DTH**Exp Harvest Date**Seedling Out*3/18/2010Giant BelgiumGBLGTomatoJohnnys1583/25/2010901207/18/2010 3/18/2010Italian Red PearITRPTomatoJohnnys543/25/2010801107/8/2010 3/18/2010Red Cherry Red Grape F1CHF1TomatoJohnnys1093/25/2010601006/28/20105/17/20103/18/2010Emerald Giant EMGTPepperBaker50483/25/2010801207/18/20105/16/20103/18/2010Red Knight X3RRX3RPepperJohnnys25223/25/2010801207/18/20105/16/20103/18/2010Cherry Bomb F1CBF1PepperJohnnys1083/25/2010901307/28/20105/16/2010 4/8/2010Tadorna (Leek) (SEED) OUTDOORLKTDLeekJohnnys4004004/27/20101001208/8/2010 4/8/2010Mercury F1 Hybrid (SEED) OUTDOORMRF1OnionJohnnys4004004/27/20101081208/8/20106/7/20104/8/2010Jaune Paille Des Vertus (SEED) OUTDOORJPDVOnionJohnnys4004004/27/20101001208/8/20106/20/20104/8/2010He Shi Ko-Bunching (SEED) OUTDOORHSKBOnionBaker4004004/27/20101001208/8/2010 4/24/2010Italian Softneck GarlicITSGGarlicPiedmont 18005/12/20101001008/4/20104/28/2010Halley 3155 VFF Hybrid TomatoHVHTTomato (D)TG Supply50345/12/2010751108/19/20105/25/20104/28/2010Bellstar Hybrid Plum TomatoBHPTTomato (D)TG Supply40205/12/2010701058/14/20105/25/20104/28/2010Red Cherry F1 TomatoRCF1Tomato (I)Johnnys1095/12/201060958/3/20105/25/20104/28/2010Organic Jalapeno PepperOJPPPepperAgway40365/12/2010751108/19/20106/10/20104/28/2010Hybrid Pepper Bianca White to Red BellBWPPPepperJohnnys15125/12/201065/85100/1208/28/20106/10/20104/28/2010Hybrid Pepper Green to Red BellACEFPepperJohnnys15125/12/201050/7085/1058/14/20106/10/20104/28/2010Tasty Green CucumberTGCCCucumberAgway1095/12/201070707/19/20105/19/20104/28/2010Hybrid Eggplant Specialty No. 226EGGPEggplantJohnnys20175/12/201055907/28/20106/10/2010



example of spreadsheet tracker


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 13, 2010)

well that didnt come through right


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 13, 2010)

thats what i meant... lol


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 13, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Hey man, at least wait til I get my Double Diesel Ryders so we can compare growth rates, possible flowering times and etc.[/QUOTED]
> 
> Don't worry man, I take meticulous notes. I'll fill ya in, and I'll prolly be starting another one around the 10th as well.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 13, 2010)

Endorium said:


> My first auto has now started flowering. It is 5 days since it showed signs of flowering. What do you guys think? Its extremely bushy plany and wondered should I be trimming anything to let light to buds? Cant LST any more as not enough room
> First two pics are of my La diva auto that is flowering and second is of my sharks breath non auto I will flower once my La diva has finished.
> Using 250W Flowering CFL and 90 LED UFO
> View attachment 1265833View attachment 1265834View attachment 1265835


Plants are looking lush my friend nice and healthy and buds seem to be forming. If you currently have her in LST you can begin trimming in phases. Start low and slow and a few at a time. This will allow you to take some, allow light in and watch the progress of the pistil development. As you trim watch the flower day by day. if you see a change in the positive you can trim again, always wait at least 24hrs before the next trim. Making sure the plant didnt stunt. If you took to much your plant will tell you with a stop. The buds will pause if you will for a day. If they do wait untill you see a change in pistils before you trim again.

If you get me some pics of the plant in LST ill try to tell you where to begin. First ones to go should be anything touching the dirt. Then progress. Right now make sure that you leave the bud areas lush. Give them time to form nice before going near them. I usually wait to trim that stuff in the final week.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 13, 2010)

mossys said:


> *FullD..start of the homework from the book..Terps.*
> 
> One of the Terps found in a large amount of canna is Myrcene...
> (marijuana types but Not in hemp..)
> *Myrcene is a potent analgesic..anti-inflamatory..anti-biotic...*


*

I guess i like to get my work done early....

Actually had the work done before you asked me to and didnt know it 

Ill explain

First i had no idea that there were ties in mangoes and terps in canna, second of all had no idea it would have been Myrcene that tied it all together.

We have been smoking ALF here lately, lovely smoke, great med effects for both me and Lady D. She gets back relief and my oral relief is fantastic. you can tell it opens the blood flow, for us at least. Cheeks get a little rosey as you feel the blood vessels expand. This not only happens once but several times as it hits you with its many waves. Buzz lasts for a few hours and if a pick up is needed, one toke of the pipe and your golden 

I currently have 2 different phenos from ALF, i have a colored as well as a white. The colored pheno is smooth but the white contains the incense pheno that i love.

Mossy you asked me to find out if there were differences based upon sex, not only by picking the pheno by nose but also by effect. Looking for different terps in this case that pull you more towards a smell for meds. So i gave it a shot first i ran the colored pheno with lady D, she liked the high and the mellow was nice, but still had the back pain little to no ease. Then the following night we smoked the white, she loved it. Pain was gone and she liked the waves it had. So then i had her pic the one she wanted to smoke via smell rather than me blind siding and she picked the white......

Now that we have been using the white she has notice something that she never talked about until i read her your homework for me today. (shes starting to show interest  ) Usually if she is having a bad morning she will smoke as she wakes, well for the past month she has been on a strict diet, she has been eating fruits in the AM and then a light salad for lunch and then a light dinner. 

After i read your home work to her she told me what fruits she had been eating, and asked me if that was the reason she was getting a 'brain message' after she ate them.. I had to laugh at her, but she told me there was a change in the high after eating the mangoes. 

So to see if this is truth with her i am running it again in the AM with her. This is the time she will have a minimal amount of both in her system as she does on a daily basis. Ill post the feed back if it happens again, or if not. But we may be on to something here with the Myrcene coming from the incense pheno.*


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 13, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Harry Bald Sack said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man, at least wait til I get my Double Diesel Ryders so we can compare growth rates, possible flowering times and etc.[/QUOTED]
> ...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 13, 2010)

ehy just to get locked in on ur convo... AFL = ?

I've been loking at Mango just cuz they sounded nice... now that i know it has a good medicinal (vascular) effect, 'll definetly be getting some phenos... wanna try crossing with lr2 or something.

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 13, 2010)

ChynaRyder said:


> Cheers Bro...I may just smoke about 10 of em for ya...I tried to PM, but cannot, something a jigger with my account I suppose. At some point we will chat about the Mrs....you help her back pain m8, and you realize the hummer you will get in return
> 
> Beautiful day with nary a cloud in the sky, I am off to fly with the birds.


Sounds good to me, had more than one my self today.

I added you as a friend it may have been that too, who knows i dont know about these settings. Looking forward to the chat, Im off to germing.

She has been more generous since ALF has been around  

Hope all is well


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 13, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> ehy just to get locked in on ur convo... AFL = ?
> 
> I've been loking at Mango just cuz they sounded nice... now that i know it has a good medicinal (vascular) effect, 'll definetly be getting some phenos... wanna try crossing with lr2 or something.
> 
> J


 IF You mean ALF? If so here she is


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 14, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> IF You mean ALF? If so here she is


god shes a beaut!

i was actually asking what ALF stood for... i was a lil stony for that post! lol.... usually am... lol


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 14, 2010)

btw all.. so far all but 1 of my AF's germed... cotyledon wedges baby! the one that didnt germ was lowryder... but its only been a couple days so we'll hang in there on her.
as a mem refresher: 7 autoberry, 7 autowidow, 7 lowryder #2 from marijuanaseeds.nl
400 in MH Mode currently on 24/7 for the next 2 weeks then to switch to 20/4 (also running in TURBO mode for Max light)
Just finished the remote-control lock machanism so that theres no way to open access to closet without the right remote with the right code. well bottom cabinet or (FC) as it were. top cab or mother to do tommorrow... easier than i thought it would go tho and works like a charm. pics to follow soon.. for now, just the first auto up:


----------



## dargo (Nov 14, 2010)

@ mossy, the Mi5 was ok, but in my seed runs I lost the AK47 pheno in s1's, but I locked down the MASSIVE SIZE, I still have a couple of bin bags full!!! 

I think of all the strains I grew in the greenhouse over summer the nirvana sky won all prizes in all the catagorys. I did cross a bad betty with the nicest nirvana sky so im excited to see what grows from those beans.

I keep forgeting to say, the ALF#3's had the best looking, most healthy, full pots worth of roots. I noticed with pretty much all autos they grow a tap root down, then spread out accross the bottom of the pot where most of the auto root stays with very little growing down the sides. the ALF#3's had big thick brilliant white looking roots all around and down the sides. I cant explain to good, I did take some photos for you but I have about 3 months of undsorted photos to go through before I can find it.




@ FD - pm


----------



## mossys (Nov 14, 2010)

FullD..You have my *HEAD buzzing m8...*
NOW you know why I am SO excited about the homework in the book.

back soon...chores..

ALF...*A*fghan *L*ittle *F**ck..


----------



## mossys (Nov 14, 2010)

> love the work you guys are doing on terps and medicinal... especially BLOOD FLOW and anti-fungal and anti-cancer! please keep up the great work / research! how expensive are the previously mentioned chromatagraphs?


M8..the Research on the Terps and the medical classification has all been done by Ed Rosenthal...
and is available in his new grow book.

We, as a group, have been doing LOTS of homework on the medical use of cannabis..
in particular AF's
and Ed R's theories are right where we were heading...
but with a Lot more detail.

IF we can help prove some of his theories..or gather related info..it will all help the Cause..



> Some great info for sure.. This is the stuff we need to submit to the anti's.. Get some hardcore proof of what EXACTLY in the pot is doing medicinal things..


*Fact..Every animal on this earth has the ability to self-medicate.*

It is not (normally) a Learned behaviour..it is instinctual.
We are no different..
and it is my Belief that the seeking out of cannabis too self-medicate is an inherant part of our genetic make-up..
It is *instinctual...*

IF we can prove That..

how then can we be prosecuted for using it..
we have no control of our genetic make-up.
It was decided for us.

Can we now procecute ALL the people who eat Mangos..
because after all...
they are using Myrcene to get high the same as me..
they are just using a different Delivery system..

*THINK about it..*



> the terps volatilizing better as apposed to combusting...thinking that as you draw the hot smoke through the cold bud of the doob, you may be 'vaping' terps that may otherwise combust or denature...Hmmm.


Wondering m8...
I hit it by accident..visitors came to the door..bud tub on settee..shoved in the fridge for a couple of hours until they left.
Made myself a smoke and it Drew cooler and the flavour seemed more intense..
(could be just Me.....)
but it is a simple one for a few of you to test.
if it works for you too...
we will all be smoking..chilled..chilled bud..



> thats a greast concept, btw... simultaneous starts across growers and starins for note comparison... we should set up a synch schedule... would be a great way to gether more data...


Always good...good grow diaries help..


----------



## mossys (Nov 14, 2010)

Right..my reply to your post may be epic...so I'll do it in bits..
coz I have So much to tell ya..
spark up a mind expander.....we may be a While..



> First i had no idea that there were ties in mangoes and terps in canna, second of all had no idea it would have been Myrcene that tied it all together.


Nor did I..
but..
I have picked up something Similar..that Seemed to produce a synergistic effect..
and I had almost dismissed it from my mind until I read about the mango
then it just went Boom.

Now back to the mango.
I have seen the mango described as the King of fruits..the Best fruit in the world..
(are people popularising it because of the myrcene effect?)
And an aphrodisic.
Is it the King of fruits because people are receiving the Same med benefits from the Myrcene in there..as they would from bud with a high myrcene content...

*Myrcene is a potent analgesic..anti-inflamatory..anti-biotic...*

Myrcene is a pain-killer...if you feel Good/well..you thoughts will automatically turn to a bit of the other
(that is what Chyna was trying to tell you about relieving Lady D's back problem...)


> At some point we will chat about the Mrs....you help her back pain m8, and you realize the hummer you will get in return


so is the "aphrodisiac effect" down to simple pain-killing effect.

Next..still on the mango..Chyna..I was kinda gutted when you said you liked the Limonenes..
because knowing that you need the Effects from the myrcene..I thought that you were going to have a "myrcene atuned nose/brain action." ...
the same as I do for the slightest hint of incense...
BUT..
(Limonenes/afghan are My pain-killer of choice too..
my Incense belongs in that Family..I wonder if we are USING the systolic pressure increase asscociate with the linonenes..) 

I Think that we are instinctly picking our meds out By nose...
the Brain recognises from the smell of the Terps..
Which pain-killer is Best for your illness. 

That is why I have FullD using LadyD as a guinea pig......



> Mossy you asked me to find out if there were differences based upon sex, not only by picking the pheno by nose but also by effect. Looking for different terps in this case that pull you more towards a smell for meds


*FullD is gonna make her..her Own medical cross..using only her Nose to select the Parents.*

*I say..she will instinctively create her own designer medicine...without any knowledge of Breeding..as such.*

NOW AIN'T THAT AN EXPERIMENT. 

Big Thanks to LadyD for being our guinea pig.

Now...
HOW they think the mango Helps the myrcene in the bud having a Stronger/fater high..
is by entering the blood steam and opening up the myrcene receptors..
so the Bud myrcene streams through the Open doors.

So*.."using the mango..bud follow* *up" delivery* Might just Strengthen the overall Med effect too..
getting to the places bud alone fails to reach...



> After i read your home work to her she told me what fruits she had been eating, and asked me if that was the reason she was getting a 'brain message' after she ate them.. I had to laugh at her, but she told me there was a change in the high after eating the mangoes


It gets More Interesting..doesn't it...



> We have been smoking ALF here lately, lovely smoke, great med effects for both me and Lady D. She gets back relief and my oral relief is fantastic. you can tell it opens the blood flow, for us at least


(I Think that the increased blood flow..dilatory effect...feeds/reaches the nerves..and stops them screaming.
They are being starved by a compromised circulatory system..the pain is them yelling about it.)



> I currently have 2 different phenos from ALF, i have a colored as well as a white. The colored pheno is smooth but the white contains the incense pheno that i love.


I've said it all along..the Best pain-meds are in the whites

And..
tell me what we were talking about starting to come out of the JEM white/green pheno..
Mango Skunk scented phenos were starting to roll out..High myrcene..Gotta be.

But..I wouldn't have been able to identify That..without ER's terp work. 
Hyped.



> So to see if this is truth with her i am running it again in the AM with her. This is the time she will have a minimal amount of both in her system


Ha ha..I Test new bud down the beach in the morning..when there is no cross-over effect..
It works.
We Need to talk cross-over effects too..
But..I'm in trouble in the house for not getting jobs done..
so I may be sparce the next few days...
I'll give us the chance to digest the homework..

One more thing...Basil...and or tomatoes..
If you have basil...crush it and sniff...something at the back of the smell has a hint of canna..
chomp it 10 mins before a smoke..
see if you pick up a synergy...

synergy is my New word...
it is what I was picking up on..
but couldn't put a name to.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 14, 2010)

gonna pick up some mangos today and have a try-round with this... though all i have right now is super silver haze and kona mist (i believe a cross of cali mist and kona)
i like the medicinal for the back and the increased circulation... plus a buzz boost is ALWAS welcome! lol

thanks mossys for the ALF ref Afghan Little fuck... love it.... afghan X lowryder #2 or some variation thereof?


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 14, 2010)

This may be off the wall, but while reading all of this about mango's and myrcene I had a thought. Remember back in the day when smoking out of an apple was all the rage? I wonder if you smoked out of a mango if you would get more of an intense myrcene effect...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 14, 2010)

well it sounds like worth a try but i'm guessing theres not quite enough heat there to raise the myrcene to vapor temp... but i'm not sure what the vap temp or boiling point is. maybe its low enough to work... let ya know when my mangos ripen enough here to try it... lol


----------



## Bighill (Nov 14, 2010)

Mossy this stuff is golden.. An old friend runs a medi colective in town here, i can't wait to tell him to keep some mangos on hand!!
Here is your meds and here are your mangos . 

Really great stuff, i am going to see if he wants to join in the discussion. Since he has been doing the med thing for a good while now. If i could give more rep i would be dolling it out, not just your average info here fellas.


Bh.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 14, 2010)

dargo said:


> I keep forgeting to say, the ALF#3's had the best looking, most healthy, full pots worth of roots. I noticed with pretty much all autos they grow a tap root down, then spread out accross the bottom of the pot where most of the auto root stays with very little growing down the sides. the ALF#3's had big thick brilliant white looking roots all around and down the sides. I cant explain to good, I did take some photos for you but I have about 3 months of undsorted photos to go through before I can find it.


I have to agree the ALF#3 root systems has by far been the best. The tap roots were thick and white and the feelers were in abundance. To actually get a lok at the roots i had to soak for 2 days to get all the dirt off. It was the thickest set of roots i have seen so far on an auto. 

My experiences with the rest of the autos have been different than you dargo. I have seen the same pattern with all the ones i grow. Thick web like root structures and one or two solid tap roots. This was my goal of the o2 in the water and the perlite. Typical root development is as you described, several tap roots running to the bottom and then sending out feelers to do the feeding and uptake for the plant. My goal was to do this through out the soil, and i believe that this is what gives me the large yields in the small planters. If the plant has the ability to have feelers from the top to the bottom its up take ability has been maximized. I think that adding the extra o2 to the water before feeding as well as the light soil causes these little guys to allow the roots to run wild. After this JEM is done ill dredge the roots to get a good shot of them.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 14, 2010)

Mossy

Be back to talk in a bit, Lady D is on a cleaning rampage and wants help........


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 14, 2010)

mossys said:


> Right..my reply to your post may be epic


And boy was it like BH said tons of information here, more than your typical grow journal and Q&A. 




> I have picked up something Similar..that Seemed to produce a synergistic effect..
> and I had almost dismissed it from my mind until I read about the mango
> then it just went Boom.


Thats what it was like for her. I read the information to her and it was like a light turned on in her head. She got excited, she thought that she was off her rocker till she got the confirmation.



> (are people popularising it because of the myrcene effect?)
> And an aphrodisic.


This could be but are they doing this with out knowing why? I mean has there been that big of a study of Myrcene content in mangoes? or is it because of the concentration levels they rave about it and just dont know it.




> Myrcene is a pain-killer...if you feel Good/well..you thoughts will automatically turn to a bit of the other
> (that is what Chyna was trying to tell you about relieving Lady D's back problem...)


This is exactly what i was trying to explain to her. I told her that the main goal is to relieve the stress that she feels trying to fight off the pain. Once she is able to do that her body begins to "work" in deferent ways. Once the pain from the stress is relieved she can focus on other things, in turn returning her energy levels to normal and a relief of lower back pain.




> I Think that we are instinctly picking our meds out By nose...
> the Brain recognises from the smell of the Terps..
> Which pain-killer is Best for your illness.


I have to agree, when i was doing the cup challenge i had a few females going from each strain, Budwider had a few different smells in there, but one stuck out to me more than the rest. They all had a great smell but the skunk/TCP pheno was THE best. I was drawn more towards this plant than the rest. She was the one that was taken last. She had outstanding med benefits, nice strong high enough to make you sit and forget your name. She eased my headaches and oral pain the best. It was instant too, if i felt the pain brewing i could smoke and once the on set hit the pain was gone, only prob is she has a touch of paranoia at this stage.



> That is why I have FullD using LadyD as a guinea pig......


Shes loving all the smoking 



> *FullD is gonna make her..her Own medical cross..using only her Nose to select the Parents.*
> 
> *I say..she will instinctively create her own designer medicine...without any knowledge of Breeding..as such.*


Indeed i am, I have started 6 new seeds last night to start the journey. Once they start to show sex i will dose the females with some sugar water. This will pick the smell up and then ill have her find the one she likes best by smell only. I will take this female and hit it with the best looking male, and if there isnt one it will be the colored pollen i have saved as this male had color and when watered had the spiced cherry smell.






> So*.."using the mango..bud follow* *up" delivery* Might just Strengthen the overall Med effect too..
> getting to the places bud alone fails to reach...


I see it as hand in glove, one making the other better. Once one opens the flood gates the water is able to flow. If the mango is ingested and then a nice doobie smoked it should work together IF the bud has high enough myrcene levels. The effect should be a total different high all together.






> I've said it all along..the Best pain-meds are in the whites


I too am seeing this and maybe thats why i got the whites to begin with. To learn more about the med effects rather than just looks. 
But if i remember correctly you only used to get incense phenos in white
until here recently you got one in color, maybe its that terp that is carring the effect were looking for.






> Ha ha..I Test new bud down the beach in the morning..when there is no cross-over effect.


The only way that i know how to get the best results. And we are going to have to talk about this more. I have been blending the ALF's and I havent noticed a difference other than the high is shorter in length but more intense on on-set.



> One more thing...Basil...and or tomatoes..


Making spaghetti tonight so i may have to give it a go.



> synergy is my New word...


Remember that for a name.....when you find the one that has the best med effect were looking for.. It be a good name.



Now ill leave you with this. 

With all this talk about related scents, terps, and med benefits its has occurred to me about something. The plants that are most lusted over are your berries, skunks, and fruit smells or at least i have noticed this. 

Some breeders have worked for years to produce a pure blueberry, or something that smells of mangoes or lemons. I think there is a reason for this other than looking for perfection. I think that there is something driving them, a natural selection if you will. Im wondering if there is a tie between the terps we smell on the canna and the ones that the fruit produce. To the level of med benefits.

IE if blueberries have a certain med benefit like mangoes do. IS there something in the blueberries that the body may need such as like an antioxidant, or some other benefit. IS this what drives us to make this strain matching scent to scent subliminally? 

I think that this is why we lust over fruity smelling strains, its our brain letting us know that there is something there we may have a deficiency for.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 14, 2010)

just an update on my auto ak47 and auto NYLD seed run 

they are growing a little slow but they are starting to move along just not as fast as i would have hoped should of waited till december to plant em as that is when us aussies get some real nice weather  

first pic is auto ak47 then NYLDs and then group shot.


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 14, 2010)

u might wanna put those in there own home bro there gonna kill each other.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 14, 2010)

chuck taylor said:


> u might wanna put those in there own home bro there gonna kill each other.


its a seed run, done it this way for 5 years and never had a problem to date due them killing each other cause they were all in the one pot.

thanx for your input all the same.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

chuck taylor said:


> u might wanna put those in there own home bro there gonna kill each other.


thats what i was thinkin... better do it wuick before they take damage from root disturbance


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> its a seed run, done it this way for 5 years and never had a problem to date due them killing each other cause they were all in the one pot.
> 
> thanx for your input all the same.


ahhh a seed run... now i c


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

Photo #1...7 girls to a 25 ltr pot..

(1 Ltr fert bottle for perspective...size guide..)

ALL phenos were over 20g DRY...
so... 
*1 x 25 ltr pot over 8 weeks yielded approx 140 g's dry. *

Photo #2...20 ltr pot..Outdoor....Germed in minus 2 degrees...Jan/feb..

Photo #3 Same pot at Finish...

*AF's actually grow/yield better with multiple plants in 1 large pot...*
*than individual plants in Small pots.*
*With the same LTR-age of compost per plant. *

I have tested this..extensively..over 3 years...


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 15, 2010)

nice work mossy  O would you look at that more than 1 auto in the 1 pot and they still averaged more than 15 grams per plant... hope this gets all the people who think an auto has to be grown in its own separate pot to stop posting that shit when ever i show a pic with more than 1 dam auto in the same pot.... 

Sorry to use your pic as an example mossy mate but it was just perfect timing


----------



## dargo (Nov 15, 2010)

Just posting a old photo of the box party to add some to the debate


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

> Sorry to use your pic as an example mossy mate but it was just perfect timing


I saw the post m8...pictures speak louder than words...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

dargo said:


> Just posting a old photo of the box party to add some to the debate


how much dry weight from those? those bins are deep... we used to use that size for photos in a mini-sog setup and false-bottomed half to save on soil... FFOF adds up quick! lol 

mossy, thanks for the tip... didnt realize they did better in a pot all together but larger.... interesting.... these are definetly a very different pheno than the photos... still majorly adjusting... lol

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> Photo #1...7 girls to a 25 ltr pot..
> 
> (1 Ltr fert bottle for perspective...size guide..)
> 
> ...


 
not to be a dick... but 25 liters work out to about 7 gallons... 7 plants... = 1 gallon per plant.... how does this compare to a plant of the same pheno grown in a 1 gallon pot... cuz 20gs /ea sounds a lil low from what some of the auto growers in here are turnin... it sounded to me from everything I've read that 1 gallon pot should yirld about an ounce minimum and I think FD said he got 42gs off of one? not sure what pot size that was tho...

just a match cross-check... 

J


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

> I keep forgeting to say, the ALF#3's had the best looking, most healthy, full pots worth of roots.


That means a lot..
with AF's in particular..the Roots is where it is at..I've do a lot of root work/study..

AND...I have to say...FullD's Tip about the oxygenated water actually Does seem to improve rooting right across the board.



> I noticed with pretty much all autos they grow a tap root down, then spread out accross the bottom of the pot where most of the auto root stays with very little growing down the sides. the ALF#3's had big thick brilliant white looking roots all around and down the sides


My opinion ONLY..from observation...

AF's are using the point that the tap root hits the bottom of the pot as a sexing "Cue"...

That is why..if you put them in a small pot..you get a small pheno...they need root drop depth..

How did the girls yield in that mixed pot..

I find that I lose a touch..10-20% drop on yield Per Plant..
but..
I gain massively on yield per Pot.

There is the theory..that symbiotic planting (multi-potting..)
actually helps the plants resist disease and predator attack..
as the first plant detects the attack they release chemicals through the soil that Warn the other plants to arm themselves against the attack.
Plant Early Warning system....

Clever little buggers.


----------



## dargo (Nov 15, 2010)

I had to cut all the fem HBD & Mi5 as they hermied, I was left with some non fem Mi5 and I planted some sour 60 in there aswell, not sure on yeild but they all did well.

I was thinking the same as you with the tap root hitting the bootm, which is why I tried planting the annapurnas in drainpipes in pots, to give the taproot an extra ft or so.........


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> not to be a dick... but 25 liters work out to about 7 gallons... 7 plants... = 1 gallon per plant.... how does this compare to a plant of the same pheno grown in a 1 gallon pot... cuz 20gs /ea sounds a lil low from what some of the auto growers in here are turnin... it sounded to me from everything I've read that 1 gallon pot should yirld about an ounce minimum and I think FD said he got 42gs off of one? not sure what pot size that was tho...
> 
> just a match cross-check...
> 
> J



I'm sure you will find the variables are what is causing the lower yield not the growing style.

Mossy grows out side like my self and we have to deal with many more variables than everyone else that grows in doors in a controlled environment, a few things i put down to the lower yield from my experience are the following :

less light hours out doors, indoors you dictate the light Schedule.
Temp and weather, again indoors you can dictate this, outside you cant

That is not to say you can't pull off monster autos out doors as I have personally seen growers that i gave some auto ak47(the reworked version) pull off very big plants during the summer months  its all down to getting everything in the right amounts temp/light sched/easy medium for the tap root to dig threw and a not to strong feeding sched and you are growing some award winning autos.

dam all this talk about growing autos out doors is making me want to start a comp and give the winner some of my NYLD x auto ak47 I am making


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

> not to be a dick


No m8..the only daft question is the one you didn't ask..

First..FullD took 64 g's out of half a ltr of soil..a pint..a Party Cup..
BUT..
that is not a Normal yield..
it is down to his advanced growing methods.

Now mine.
25 ltr shared between 7 girls gives around 3.5 ltrs Per Plant..about a gallon.


> how does this compare to a plant of the same pheno grown in a 1 gallon pot...


I get a better yield per pheno in a multi-pot grow..
more root space.



> cuz 20gs /ea sounds a lil low from what some of the auto growers in here are turnin


Outdoor...over 8 weeks..?

Without seeing them..and knowing the genetics/grow time..it is kinda hard to comment.
But..
*FullD pulled the 64 gram pheno out of a half ltr pot..with the Same Genetics..*

Grower and grow conditions count for a Lot.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 15, 2010)

dargo said:


> I had to cut all the fem HBD & Mi5 as they hermied, I was left with some non fem Mi5 and I planted some sour 60 in there aswell, not sure on yeild but they all did well.
> 
> I was thinking the same as you with the tap root hitting the bootm, which is why I tried planting the annapurnas in drainpipes in pots, to give the taproot an extra ft or so.........



This is a method a tried 2 years ago  and it worked great  but the plastic pipe that i used gave the weed a funny taste and got a little worried after smoking most of it  but i want to try it again soon but with a diff plastic or might use a hollowed out log


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

Woops..just posted over you with virtually the same answer...



> dam all this talk about growing autos out doors is making me want to start a comp


Have you got any going in pots..?
I was thinking *Best Christmas dressed AF*...   

(I'm looking out for Minature decorations..and a set of truckers christmas tree lights...)


----------



## dargo (Nov 15, 2010)

Did you notice a delay in flowering/larger plants/increased yeild?


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/383357-autoflowering-sub-forum.html

*We still NEED everyone to take this link and vote for an AF forum*


*There have only been 34 voters on the whole poll...*


*Don't let apathy rob you of what could be a Brilliant Forum. *


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 15, 2010)

sounds the goods


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

> Did you notice a delay in flowering/larger plants/increased yeild?


Yes on all point m8..if we are talking multi-pots.

Thinking of the root thing..
by making them travel more to hit the bottom of a large pot..
you are Virtually keeping them in extended veg..

so the pheno grows taller..
before they get a chance to sex..

the taller they get..
the longer they take to yeild..
BUT..
the yield is increased.

Same thing as the Super Auto..Bigger/taller AF..longer grow time.

Now you have made your own seeds....
try this next season.
Put your seed into your regular pot..and pop a sibling into a 2 inch growing cube..under the same conditions.

Watch them develop side by side..sex timing/stages/finish.
Extreme..but it gets the point across.



> I think of all the strains I grew in the greenhouse over summer the nirvana sky won all prizes in all the catagorys


.

Brilliant...she has to be *Brilliant* to come top of the Beauts you had.



> I did cross a bad betty with the nicest nirvana sky so im excited to see what grows from those beans.


Can you remeber the genetics in the SKY..coz the name is ringing a bell...



> I wonder if you smoked out of a mango if you would get more of an intense myrcene effect...


43Hitman....there is only one way to find out.... 
you are writing your own homework...


> thanks mossys for the ALF ref Afghan Little fuck... love it.... afghan X lowryder #2 or some variation thereof?


MAZAR LR#1 X AFGHAN LR#1 X WHITE RUSSIAN LR#1 (afghan dom pheno)
She is an AF afghan Swamp/genepool..designed to Cross with the long season Deep Chunks..
​


----------



## dargo (Nov 15, 2010)

She comes top of everything but...... im not sure if she is my favourite, im not even sure what my favourite is?!? so many amazing autos about


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> First..FullD took 64 g's out of half a ltr of soil..a pint..a Party Cup..
> BUT..
> that is not a Normal yield..
> it is down to his advanced growing methods.


Thank you my friend 
This means a lot to me, I just try to give them what they want.
Then try to improve on it. 

I am actually going to be making some changes 
for the seeds that i have down now. Im going to try
a whole new method for root depth.



dargo said:


> which is why I tried planting the annapurnas in drainpipes in pots, to give the taproot an extra ft or so.........


Its funny how you guys started this morning on the subject.
I saw Dargo's pipe method and thought i can do the same.
the thing is i will be using my starting cups for the added height.

I figure after they get the first set of leaves i can remove a 
small portion of the bottom of the cup and then plant it directly 
to a larger pot. Allowing the root more room to travel down.



shroomyshroom said:


> but the plastic pipe that i used gave the weed a funny taste and got a little worried after smoking most of it


This is the only thing that i fear with the plastic,
shroomy what type of plastic was it do you recall?
If it was PVC i can understand why you got the funny smell/ taste
But i am hoping due to the fact that its food grade plastic
it wont give off a funny taste or smell. fingers crossed.




mossys said:


> I was thinking *Best Christmas dressed AF*...


Sounds like a plan to me.
I go to the craft places and they usually have little light strands
that run on batteries ive seen them for USB too lol


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

> She comes top of everything but...... im not sure if she is my favourite, im not even sure what my favourite is?!? so many amazing autos about ​


Damn..another AF Player....

Too many Girls..too little Time....

I Love a grower with variety..means we get to see Different Girls all the time.

Gonna Play with your Own crosses next season...?...

There should be some Stunners in there... 

​


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> AND...I have to say...FullD's Tip about the oxygenated water actually Does seem to improve rooting right across the board.


I appreciate it bro, 

I have noticed that i dont get a ton of the solid thick roots, its usually the web as i described before, i really believe that the o2 has a lot to do with it.

I wish there was a way i could watch the development. I liked the way that you covered your clear cups but i want to watch it at full potential. I know i could do hydro but that defeats the purpose, i want to see the direct effects in soil.

And since there has been talk about her. heres the heffer......















mossys said:


> Thinking of the root thing..
> by making them travel more to hit the bottom of a large pot..
> you are Virtually keeping them in extended veg..


I think this is why we see upto's girls going so long. Hes got the added root depth 
and most of the time bigger girls, and his yields are amazing for what he is doing.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/383357-autoflowering-sub-forum.html
> 
> *We still NEED everyone to take this link and vote for an AF forum*
> 
> ...


didnt realize this was an option... voted immediately!


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

When FullD pulled the Cup thread..I didn't think I couls keep the small pots hydrated in my conditions...
so I set 50 germs away in the 25 ltr pot..
so each Plant got 1/2 ltr of compo..same as the party cup.







Here they are..if you look at the Head-spread..you can see the ones in the Big pot are bigger already..
AND..
they are a week younger.

(1 week in AF life is around a month in long-season life..it is quite a difference)

I had to stop the experiment as they reached sex..couldn't have the males sex..
so I stripped the pot down..
But..
the Younger ones..same genetic..in the Big pot..






were taller and wider that the fert bottle..from soil level..
and the ones in the small pots..just matched the height of the fert bottle..INCLUDING THE POT.

When the Experiment finished...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> When FullD pulled the Cup thread..I didn't think I couls keep the small pots hydrated in my conditions...
> so I set 50 germs away in the 25 ltr pot..
> so each Plant got 1/2 ltr of compo..same as the party cup.
> 
> ...


you know, it just sprung into my head, my brother always used to say "competition is good for them, it makes them grow kickass... keepin up with the jones'" 

it just came to me... it might be why they seem to do so well in groups like that...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

FD- you said you were using oxy tablets from walmart? do you also use a microrozial fungi? ... (forget how to spell that shit) and if so, the o2 treatment doesn't cancel out the bacteria? cuz in my big garden i use 35% food grade h202 injected with my irrigation (to reduce to lower percentage) as an anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and growth booster... but from everything I've read o2 kills the bacillus subtillus and many other varieties of those. just wondering what your results / thoughts / conclusions were on that.... currently running fox farm root Bushdoctor root drench (list a shitload of microzial fungi / bacillus subtillus variets etc etc.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> Photo #2...20 ltr pot..Outdoor....Germed in minus 2 degrees...Jan/feb..


minus 2 degrees... i assume celsius? and either way... seriously? thats cold.... very interesting... what would you say lowest reasonable grow temp s for these sexy auto ladies?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> FD- you said you were using oxy tablets from walmart? do you also use a microrozial fungi? ... (forget how to spell that shit) and if so, the o2 treatment doesn't cancel out the bacteria? cuz in my big garden i use 35% food grade h202 injected with my irrigation (to reduce to lower percentage) as an anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and growth booster... but from everything I've read o2 kills the bacillus subtillus and many other varieties of those. just wondering what your results / thoughts / conclusions were on that.... currently running fox farm root Bushdoctor root drench (list a shitload of microzial fungi / bacillus subtillus variets etc etc.


I used to use the oxy tabs before i got everything automated. this was the way i began to do everything. 
Then i started seeing the results and switched to pumps to keep everything going at all times. 
the tabs started adding up after a while so i had to make cheaper way to do this at a larger scale.
Now i use rain water and before i just used tap. At first i thought that i may have to use some sort of anti fungal 
because i was using rain water and lord only knows what bacteria may be in there.
So i ran as normal to see if there would be any difference than tap, tap has several things in it to keep bacteria down.
After the test things were normal as usual so i decided to use this method in the future.
I have been using the rain water method for some time now and keep 4 jugs of water with o2 running at all times.
i think the biggest help here are two things

1. the water i have in the jugs has o2 running in them 24/7 so there is no time for the water to just sit and get stagnant
2. while i have the jugs running they are at a cooler temp so there is no time for bacteria to grow due to the colder nature of the water

The rain water that i store back is kept in sealed 5 gal buckets. I can open any of them at any time and the water is crystal clear. This keeps my supply good as well as healthy
and the water i feed to the plants is always on key with ph.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> minus 2 degrees... i assume celsius? and either way... seriously? thats cold.... very interesting... what would you say lowest reasonable grow temp s for these sexy auto ladies?


i agree thats a cold start to the ladies, but as you can see Mossys credo of "heart like lions" shows true here
-2 degrees Celsius is equal to 28.4 f so like you said either way its cold.....


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

> what would you say lowest reasonable grow temp s for these sexy auto ladies?


And.it depends on the genetic..
some of my girls have been on the patio for 14 generations..so they have acclimatised to outdoor/off season.

If a genetic has been grown/made totally indoor/underlight..it isn't going to be anywhere near as hardy...
you May kill it..


I was actually Testing out a new polystyrene grow pot..
it is supposed to insulate the roots from heat in the summer..and cold in the winter....
so..germing @ minus 2..sounds like they were a success..
But..
I also had another cross germ from a self-seed in an ordinary pot..outdoor..at exactly the same time..

so it was nowt to do with the pot or the genetics...



> And since there has been talk about her. heres the heffer......









You are only doing that to torment me because you know I have no mature girls to gaze at..aren't you...

Just thinking..we have about 6 weeks 'til christmas..and that may suit you...
coz if you got one up to 8 weeks...
there would be no-where to hang any baubles for the bud.

Fat Bitch...



> heres the heffer......


ha ha ha..after explaining about her afghan genetic swamp...
I was thinking more like *Little Swamp Duck*...



> Sounds like a plan to me.
> I go to the craft places and they usually have little light strands
> that run on batteries ive seen them for USB too lol


You know I said I had set a few germs away the other day...
they are in Christmas pots...
Red and Gold..I drilled them out...







Wey Hey...I have a head-start.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I used to use the oxy tabs before i got everything automated. this was the way i began to do everything.
> Then i started seeing the results and switched to pumps to keep everything going at all times.
> the tabs started adding up after a while so i had to make cheaper way to do this at a larger scale.
> Now i use rain water and before i just used tap. At first i thought that i may have to use some sort of anti fungal
> ...


All this talk about water and o2 content has the sprockets in my head turning. I have a 90 gallon aquarium with 30 African Cichlids. The fish like slightly acidic water, (I keep the ph between 6.4-6.. The water is constantly being oxygenated and filtered. Do you think that it would be ill advised to water the babies with the aquarium water? I am sure there are beneficial nutrients in the water also.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> All this talk about water and o2 content has the sprockets in my head turning. I have a 90 gallon aquarium with 30 African Cichlids. The fish like slightly acidic water, (I keep the ph between 6.4-6.. The water is constantly being oxygenated and filtered. Do you think that it would be ill advised to water the babies with the aquarium water? I am sure there are beneficial nutrients in the water also.


 
I would say you'd be well advised to water them with that... if you're really anal you might wanna drop to 5.8 ph before watering... but its not much of a change. I have a question for you.... African Cichlids like what water temp? I've got some ongoing experimentation with tying an aquarium to my ladies... trying to find a fish that likes very tropical temps.... actually part of a water-cooling auxillary idea.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> And.it depends on the genetic..
> some of my girls have been on the patio for 14 generations..so they have acclimatised to outdoor/off season.
> 
> If a genetic has been grown/made totally indoor/underlight..it isn't going to be anywhere near as hardy...
> ...


Thanks for all the info mossy... u n FD are always so full of info! I'd be curious to see what conclusions you may come to upon further experimentation. I only wish I had 14 gens under my belt for that... I'm thinking these may acclimatize really really well to my climate here.


also, I'm down for a christmas competition! I'll do anything to get my hands on even 1 fem seed of THAT variety! Better watch out gents... I'll blow a wad on christamas decorations Donald Trump would be envious of for those genetics! lol


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

> also, I'm down for a christmas competition! I'll do anything to get my hands on even 1 fem seed of THAT variety! Better watch out gents... I'll blow a wad on christamas decorations Donald Trump would be envious of for those genetics! lol


Woooooppss now..I Think that was down to shroomy..and I'm not sure he asked permission..so we better not mention it..



> dam all this talk about growing autos out doors is making me want to start a comp and give the winner some of my NYLD x auto ak47 I am making


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 15, 2010)

John: I keep my aquarium between 75 and 80f. I think most fresh water fish that you find in pet stores like 70-80, so it would really be up to you on what kind of fish to have.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> You are only doing that to torment me because you know I have no mature girls to gaze at..aren't you...


maybe 

see you are teasing me with this





Im still waiting on mine to come out of the soil! They have been in dirt for 36 hrs at this point so it should be any day now. i usually see them in 3-4 days after planting.



> Just thinking..we have about 6 weeks 'til christmas..and that may suit you...
> coz if you got one up to 8 weeks...
> there would be no-where to hang any baubles for the bud.


This is true unless i get a nice bushy pheno out of this run. I am hoping to see some color on the ICU's and i am sure that the BB i put in the ground will have some surprises, but IF they dont i have a trick up my sleeve.




> ha ha ha..after explaining about her afghan genetic swamp...
> I was thinking more like *Little Swamp Duck*...


I could agree with this





> Wey Hey...I have a head-start.


You deff do and i will be right behind you looks like you'll be a week a head of me


----------



## Endorium (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is pics of my auto as requested fullduplex. ANy help with pruning would be great. Cant really LST anymore as no room 
One is of the bottom of the plant and one of the top. Seems to much leaf blocking out light. Seems to be a healthy plant and flowering on 24/0 light perfectly


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 15, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> All this talk about water and o2 content has the sprockets in my head turning. I have a 90 gallon aquarium with 30 African Cichlids. The fish like slightly acidic water, (I keep the ph between 6.4-6.. The water is constantly being oxygenated and filtered. Do you think that it would be ill advised to water the babies with the aquarium water? I am sure there are beneficial nutrients in the water also.


Im not sure about this. This is something that i never really thought about or tried. i know that certain fish like certain types of water temps and pH. I used to raise Piranha's and they like warm, acidic water. If i remember correctly it needed to be in the 80-90 range, this to me would scream warning due to pathogen activity. 

You said that your water is between 70-80 and the pH is in the 6's. I know fish dont like chlorine so i know your free of that and the pH is good but i am still worried about the heat and pathogen levels. I know that you said it is filtered as well as o2 fed but you have to remember that the fish are using that o2 to live. 

So there has to be some sort of break down on the amount of o2 actually left in the water when it is drawn out. You would think that the levels of co2 would be higher because of that. I know that c02 is used in growing but i am not sure of what the effects of in the water are.......yet, working on this one 





John Mondello said:


> Thanks for all the info mossy... u n FD are always so full of info! I'd be curious to see what conclusions you may come to upon further experimentation.


Thanks my friend! 

I really enjoy having my brain picked and love to share the knowledge so the more questions asked in here the better for me anyway. Im like Mossy though i hope i dont talk to much in here


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

Right FullD..this is not the homework..and I don't expect an answer..
BUT..
it has been rolling round my head since you mentioned your teeth..and posted the PH charts below it.

The people that have the dietry problem we mention have a Big vitamin and mineral deficiency problem due to Malabsorbtion..
(you have already identified the cal/mag deficiency..)

On a CELLULAR level..Humans have a similar food/water/nute distribution system to plants...

Plants get nute Lock-out when the PH of their water is not right...Do Humans...

wouldn't it be strange if nute lock out in plants..has the same cause as the malabsorbtion problem in humans...

Simply that your drinking water is Bad..wrong ph

thinking about it..
many of the worlds health problems are blamed on the diet we consume..
diets vary from country to country..and from race and religious perspectives..

The One thing that we all have in common is the need to consume water..
and seeing as the human body is 70-90% water..

would it not be probable that our drinking water IS the most important/problem part of our diet.

Could ph buffering the water we drink improve US as much as it does the girls.

*(Aaaannnddd..before you say...*
*well..there is only one way to check Mossy..you are gonna have to buffer your water and measure your Run Off...I'm ahead of you.....)*

Seeing the difference the ph balanced oxygenated water was making to the girls..
I was gonna try the dog on it

Now I'm wondering if I should be doing it for all of us.


----------



## mossys (Nov 15, 2010)

> maybe


It is good being evil sometimes.

I'm starting to feel like Tuminator when he come to the friday night bud show with no stash..


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 15, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Here is pics of my auto as requested fullduplex. ANy help with pruning would be great. Cant really LST anymore as no room
> One is of the bottom of the plant and one of the top. Seems to much leaf blocking out light. Seems to be a healthy plant and flowering on 24/0 light perfectly
> View attachment 1269639View attachment 1269640


First i want to say how great this lady looks. 
Looks like you are giving her what she needs and giving a little extra TLC.
Job well done there endorium

Now as far as the trimming goes you have room for options. 
IF it were me i would start on the bottom eighth of the plant.
removing all fans and little leaves that you can from the MAIN stem. 
Once you have done this you will need to do the same to all the branching arms.
remove all the lower foliage that is from the top of the res to about 5inches up the plant.

This plant has had some extreme trimming done to it but it will help you get an idea of what to clean off.







I wouldnt go as far up the plant as they did but this will give you an idea. Make sure that you take this in phases if not you will stunt the plants.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> I don't expect an answer..


You should know better lol 

I can see your point though, it makes sense as even Coke a Cola can dissolve a 16 penny nail, so whats that tell you about the pH of a can of coke.

It only makes sense that the things that we put in the body harm it over time. I cant tell you that drinking Mt Dew has NOT helped my case over the years. With the Calicum issue and then the over drinking of the green monster i have destroyed my teeth. resulting in massive nerve pain from time to time.

So i have to agree that if it improves the plants it has to do something for us too



> *(Aaaannnddd..before you say...*
> *well..there is only one way to check Mossy..you are gonna have to buffer your water and measure your Run Off...I'm ahead of you.....)*


This is where the home work would come into play BUT this one i am gonna skip, there is no way that im gonna measure the pH of some urine LOL mine or the dogs hahaha 


EDIT: were at 602 replies and 14,228 views. i believe its way over due for the mossy wiggle


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> Right FullD..this is not the homework..and I don't expect an answer..
> BUT..
> it has been rolling round my head since you mentioned your teeth..and posted the PH charts below it.
> 
> ...


 
Well, I've already read some interesting stuff on this.
Human blood ph I think is typically around 7.2 but some poeple have had problems with acidic or alkaline blood...i think acidity is usually the problem.. I remmeber seeing water ionizers used for ph-buffering water for drinking... its claimed to be one of the healthiest things you can do... I've had my eye on a water ionizer for lots of reasons mostly for ph but also for filtration for the water supply for my babies. I'm not sure how much credibility this ph-blood thing has... but I def agree its worth looking into. heres a link to an ionizer thats not too crazy expensive and has a pretty wide ph range... just FYI

as far as I'm concerned... you guys could never talk too much.... im like a 60 foot tall sativa in this forum drink..... drink..... drink..... glug glug glug glug...... blurrrrrrp.... ahhhhhh!


J


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> as far as I'm concerned... you guys could never talk too much.... im like a 60 foot tall sativa in this forum drink..... drink..... drink..... glug glug glug glug...... blurrrrrrp.... ahhhhhh!
> 
> 
> J


This is the best way to learn. I have had years of experience growing garden veggies before i started growing my own meds. i figure that it couldn't be much different than tomatoes due to the genetic makeup.
As most i started with bag seed and things went well, had a few glitches along the way but i learned by reading as well as trying what i read if it worked i made note of it and used it again. 
If something didnt work, i made sure not to do it again, then after the years i have honed in my skills thanks to guys that were willing to share the things i didnt know and from a bunch of trial and error.

This is when i started "listening" to my plants rather than just force feeding them. I just let them grow  Dont get me wrong i am in my room every day to check temps, RH, and make sure all equipment is running
but for the most part its all doing it its self.

If you stick around i have no issues sharing the things that have worked for me. One day ill get it all together and in a book, ive been working on it for some time just hard to get it all in there.
especially with all the new things we are seeing here.

Never thought that this thread was going to be what it has become. Its good to see all the auto guys banding together.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 15, 2010)

You and Mossy can talk as much as you want as far as I'm concerned. I am learning a ton about autos and plants in general from this thread. So thanks and keep up the good work.

P.S. My Sagamatha Star Ryder germed in 18 hours and I put it into soil yesterday. We should be seeing her sprout by tomorrow sometime.


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 15, 2010)

I've got a lot of reading to do in this thread but I want to _eventually_ do autos...but I have about 50 pages..so far great stuff though.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a question guys, I am about 13 days out from calculated finish, is it too early to sample a small nug? I'm dry and am really curious how she's going to turn out.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 15, 2010)

420Marine said:


> I've got a lot of reading to do in this thread but I want to _eventually_ do autos...but I have about 50 pages..so far great stuff though.


You're in good hands with FullD and Mossy bro, they are top notch.

Edit: I'll throw you some rep.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 15, 2010)

So who do I have a word to get permission for this little comp 

also wouldn't mind knowing who is interested to see if it is worth getting off the ground

P.s sorry for posting the here fullD but this is where all the auto peeps are at


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 15, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> You're in good hands with FullD and Mossy bro, they are top notch.
> 
> Edit: I'll throw you some rep.


Thanks man i appreciate that just trying to spread the love 



shroomyshroom said:


> So who do I have a word to get permission for this little comp
> 
> also wouldn't mind knowing who is interested to see if it is worth getting off the ground
> 
> P.s sorry for posting the here fullD but this is where all the auto peeps are at


Not sure who to reach out to. I sent the mods a note today trying to get a sub forum for us. if i hear back i may have a contact for ya

and no worries about the post man its all good. Couldn't think of a better place to put it, welcome to post here anytime or anything you want.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey FullD, I hate to pester you, but did you happen to see my question on the previous page about sampling?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 15, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> You and Mossy can talk as much as you want as far as I'm concerned. I am learning a ton about autos and plants in general from this thread. So thanks and keep up the good work.
> 
> P.S. My Sagamatha Star Ryder germed in 18 hours and I put it into soil yesterday. We should be seeing her sprout by tomorrow sometime.


Looks like I will be about a week behind you with my Double Diesel Ryder. I will also be starting some [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Lowryder #2 x AK47[/FONT].


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 15, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Hey FullD, I hate to pester you, but did you happen to see my question on the previous page about sampling?


not a bother at all, sometimes i need a check or two to get me back in line lol

If you are that close to harvest then you should be fine. 
At that stage you are just putting on weight
I dont see any negative issues with this at all

Quick tip, after you take the nug let it dry out naturally dont rush it
take it and do one of two things place it by the exhaust fan of your PC (if you can)
or place it on top of the reflector and it should be ready to smoke n 24
may not be best taste but itll give ya a good idea of what you have awaiting..


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> I have a question guys, I am about 13 days out from calculated finish, is it too early to sample a small nug? I'm dry and am really curious how she's going to turn out.


nawww... i usually get dry by august here and start... "sampling" very small nugs occasionally. however, 13 days from final means in orde to truly appreciate the bud flavor you're only going to have like 7-10 days left by the time it dries naturally... the real way to determine maturity is by using a microscope (or farily powerful jewlers lupe) and looking at the trichome colors... typically ... I personally like a little more of an up high so I usually harvest no later than about 50% trichomes turning white. However, if you are looking for more of a medicinal affect and more of a relaxed chill high... go more for the amber color (later) heres a little extra on that:

Harvest Timing
With this dynamic picture of the biosynthesis and degradation of THC acids as a frame of reference, the logic behind harvesting at a specific time is easier to understand. The usual aim of timing the moment of harvest is to ensure high THC levels modified by just the proper amounts of CBC, CBD and CBN, along with their propyl homologs, to approximate the desired psychoactive effect. Since THC acids are being broken down into CBN acid at the same time they are being made from CBD acid, it is important to harvest at a time when the production of THC acids is higher than the degradation of THC acids. Every experienced cultivator inspects a number of indicating factors and knows when to harvest the desired type of floral clus ters. Some like to harvest early when most of the pistils are still viable and at the height of reproductive potential. At this time the resins are very aromatic and light; the psychoactive effect is characterized as a light cerebral high (possibly low CBC and CBD, high THC, low CBN). Others harvest as late as possible, desiring a stronger, more resinous marijuana characterized by a more intense body effect and an inhibited cerebral effect (high CBC and CB]), high THC, high CBN). Harvesting and testing several floral clusters every few days over a period of several weeks gives the cultivator a set of samples at all stages of maturation and creates a basis for deciding when to harvest in future seasons. The following is a description of each of the growth phases as to morphology, terpene aroma, and relative psychoactivity.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

420Marine said:


> I've got a lot of reading to do in this thread but I want to _eventually_ do autos...but I have about 50 pages..so far great stuff though.


welcome to the forum my friend, and Semper Fi
J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Quick tip, after you take the nug let it dry out naturally dont rush it
> take it and do one of two things place it by the exhaust fan of your PC (if you can)
> or place it on top of the reflector and it should be ready to smoke n 24
> may not be best taste but itll give ya a good idea of what you have awaiting..


this also works well for a "quick fix" sample I actually find on top of my 4' fluros (on 24/7) is a great place to dry... even less than 24 hrs (like 12)

wouldna't accept my post... "message too few characters? lol... so thats y this line.... guess the servers dont like my character(s) [/QUOTE]


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks FullD. 


Thanks John. I have a microscope on the way, should be here next week. I am just getting a bit antsy and with out any smoke on hand the temptation is getting to me.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

also, cant remeber who it was... think fd? maybe mossys? (think so, with good results as i recall) dunno but someone was reading similar material a while back and realized uvb may increase thc production and potencty... very consistent with this data:


Cannabinoid Biosynthesis
Since resin secretion and associated terpenoid and cannabinoid biosynthesis are at their peak just after the pistils have begun to turn brown but before the calyx stops growing, it seems obvious that floral clusters should be harvested during this time. More subtle variations in terpenoid and cannabinoid levels also take place within this period of maximum resin secretion, and these variations influence the nature of the resin&#8217;s psychoactive effect.
The cannabinoid ratios characteristic of a strain are primarily determined by genes, but it must be remembered that many environmental factors, such as light, temperature, and humidity, influence the path of a molecule along the cannabinoid biosynthetic pathway. These environmental factors can cause an atypical final cannabinoid profile (cannabinoid levels and ratios). Not all cannabinoid molecules begin their journey through the pathway at the same time, nor do all of them complete the cycle and turn into THC molecules simultaneously. There is no magical way to influence the cannabinoid biosynthesis to favor THC production, but certain factors involved in the growth and maturation of Cannabis do affect final cannabinoid levels, These factors may be controlled to some extent by proper selection of mature floral clusters for harvesting, agricul tural technique, and local environment. In addition to genetic and seasonal influences, the picture is further modified by the fact that each individual calyx goes through the cannabinoid cycle fairly independently and that during peak periods of resin secretion new flowers are produced every day and begin their own cycle. This means that at any given time the ratio of calyx-to-leaf, the average calyx condition, the condition of the resins, and resultant cannabinoid ratios indicate which stage the floral cluster has reached. Since it is difficult for the amateur cultivator to determine the cannabinoid profile of a floral cluster without chromatographic analysis, this discussion will center on the known and theoretical correlations between the external characteristics of calyx and resin and internal cannabinoid profile. A better understanding of these subtle changes in cannabinoid ratios may be gleaned by observing the cannabinoid biosynthesis. Focus on the lower left-hand corner of the chart. Next, follow the chain of reactions until you find the four isomers of THC acid (tetrahydro-cannabinolic acid), toward the right side of the page at the crest of the reaction sequence, and realize that there are several steps in a long series of reactions that precede and follow the formation of THC acids, the major psychoactive cannabinoids. Actually, THC acid and the other necessary cannabinoid acids are not psychoactive until they decarboxylate (lose an acidic carboxyl group [COOHI). It is the cannabinoid acids which move along the biosynthetic pathway, and these acids undergo the strategic reactions that determine the position of any particular cannabinoid molecule along the pathway. After the resins are secreted by the glandular trichome they begin to harden and the cannabinoid acids begin to decarboxylate. Any remaining cannabinoid acids are decarboxylated by heat within a few days after harvesting. Other THC acids with shorter side-chains also occur in certain strains of Cannabis. Several are known to be psychoactive and many more are suspected of psychoactivity. The shorter propyl (three-carb on) and methyl (one-carbon) side-chain homologs (similarly shaped molecules) are shorter acting than pen tyl (five-carbon) THCs and may account for some of the quick, flashy effects noted by some marijuana users. We will focus on the pentyl pathway but it should be noted that the propyl and methyl pathways have homologs at nearly every step along the pentyl pathway and their synthesis is basically identical.
The first step in the pentyl cannabinoid biosynthetic pathway is the combination of olivetolic acid with geranyl pyrophosphate. Both of these molecules are derived from terpenes, and it is readily apparent that the biosynthetic route of the aromatic terpenoids may be a clue to formation of the cannabinoids. The union of these two molecules forms CBG acid (cannabigerolic acid) which is the basic cannabinoid precursor molecule. CBG acid may be converted to CBGM (CBG acid monomethyl ether), or a hydroxyl group (OH) attaches to the geraniol portion of the molecule forming hydroxy-CBG acid. Through the formation of a transition-state molecule, either CBC acid (cannabichromenic acid) or CBD acid (cannabidiolic acid) is formed. CBD acid is the precursor to the THC acids, and, although CBD is only mildly psychoactive by itself, it may act with THC to modify the psychoactive effect of the THC in a sedative way. CBC is also mildly psychoactive and may interact synergistically with THC to alter the psychoactive effect (Turner et al. 1975). Indeed, CBD may suppress the effect of THC and CBC may potentiate the effect of THC, although this has not yet been proven. All of the reactions along the cannabinoid biosynthetic pathway are enzyme-controlled but are affected by environmental conditions.
Conversion of CBD acid to THC acid is the single most important reaction with respect to psychoactivity in the entire pathway and the one about which we know the most. Personal communication with Raphael Mechoulam has centered around the role of ultraviolet light in the bio-synthesis of THC acids and minor cannabinoids. In the laboratory, Mechoulam has converted CBD acid to THC acids by exposing a solution of CBD acid in n-hexane to ultraviolet light of 235-285 nm. for up to 48 hours. This reaction uses atmospheric oxygen molecules (02) and is irreversible; however, the yield of the conversion is only about 15% THC acid, and some of the products formed in the laboratory experiment do not occur in living specimens. Four types of isomers or slight variations of THC acids (THCA) exist. Both Delta1-THCA and Delta6-THCA are naturally occurring isomers of THCA resulting from the positions of the double bond on carbon 1 or carbon 6 of the geraniol portion of the molecule They have approximately the same psychoactive effect; however, Delta1-THC acid is about four times more prevalent than Delta6-THC acid in most strains. Also Alpha and Beta forms of Delta1-THC acid and Delta6-THC acid exist as a result of the juxtaposition of the hydrogen (H) and the carboxyl (COOH) groups on the olivetolic acid portion of the molecule It is suspected that the psychoactivity of the a and ~ forms of the THC acid molecules probably does not vary, but this has not been proven. Subtle differences in psychoactivity not detected in animals by laboratory instruments, but often discussed by marijuana aficionados, could be attributed to additional synergistic effects of the four isomers of THC acid. Total psycho-activity is attributed to the ratios of the primary cannabinoids of CBC, CBD, THC and CBN; the ratios of methyl, propyl, and pentyl homologs of these cannabinoids; and the isomeric variations of each of these cannabinoids. Myriad subtle combinations are sure to exist. Also, terpenoid and other aromatic compounds might suppress or potentiate the effects of THCs.
Environmental conditions influence cannabinoid biosynthesis by modifying enzymatic systems and the resultant potency of Cannabis. High altitude environments are often more arid and exposed to more intense sunlight than lower environments. Recent studies by Mobarak et al. (197 of Cannabis grown in Afghanistan at 1,300 meters (4,350 feet) elevation show that significantly more propyl cannabinoids are formed than the respective pentyl homo-logs. Other strains from this area of Asia have also exhibited the presence of propyl cannabinoids, but it cannot be discounted that altitude might influence which path of cannabinoid biosynthesis is favored. Aridity favors resin production and total cannabinoid production; however, it is unknown whether arid conditions promote THC production specifically. It is suspected that increased ultraviolet radiation might affect cannabinoid production directly. Ultra-violet light participates in the biosynthesis of THC acids from CBD acids, the conversion of CBC acids to CCY acids, and the conversion of CBD acids to CBS acids. However, it is unknown whether increased ultraviolet light might shift cannabinoid synthesis from pentyl to propyl pathways or influence the production of THC acid or CBC acid instead of CBD acid.
The ratio of THC to CBD has been used in chemotype determination by Small and others. The genetically determined inability of certain strains to convert CBD acid to THC acid makes them a member of a fiber chemotype, but if a strain has the genetically determined ability to convert CBD acid to THC acid then it is considered a drug strain. It is also interesting to note that Turner and Hadley (1973) discovered an African strain with a very high THC level and no CBD although there are fair amounts of CBC acid present in the strain. Turner* states that he has seen several strains totally devoid of CBD, but he has never seen a strain totally devoid of THC. Also, many early authors confused CBC with CBD in analyzed samples because of the proximity of their peaks on gas liquid chromatograph (GLC) results. If the biosynthetic pathway needs alteration to include an enzymatically controlled system involving the direct conversion of hydroxy-CBG acid to THC acid through allylic rearrangement of hydroxy-CBG acid and cyclization of the rearranged intermediate to THC acid, as Turner and Hadley (1973) suggest, then CBD acid would be bypassed in the cycle and its absence explained. Another possibility is that, since CBC acid is formed from the same symmetric intermediate that is allylically rearranged before forming CBD acid, CBC acid may be the accumulated intermediate, the reaction may be reversed, and through the symmetric intermediate and the usual allylic rearrangement CBD acid would be formed but directly converted to THC acid by a similar enzyme system to that which reversed the formation of CBC acid. If this happened fast enough no CBD acid would be detected. It is more likely, however, that CBDA in drug strains is converted directly to THCA as soon as it is formed and no CBD builds up. Also Turner, Hemphill, and Mahlberg (197 found that CBC acid was contained in the tissues of Cannabis but not in the resin secreted by the glandular trichomes. In any event, these possible deviations from the accepted biosynthetic pathway provide food for thought when trying to decipher the mysteries of Cannabis strains and varieties of psychoactive effect.
Returning to the more orthodox version of the cannabinoid biosynthesis, the role of ultraviolet light should be reemphasized. It seems apparent that ultraviolet light, normally supplied in abundance by sunlight, takes part in the conversion of CBD acid to THC acids. Therefore, the lack *Carlton Thrner 1979: personal communication. of ultraviolet light in indoor growing situations could account for the limited psychoactivity of Cannabis grown under artificial lights. Light energy has been collected and utilized by the plant in a long series of reactions resulting in the formation of THC acids. Farther along the pathway begins the formation of degradation products not metabolically produced by the living plant. These cannabinoid acids are formed through the progressive degradation of THC acids to CBN acid (cannabinolic acid) and other cannabinoid acids. The degradation is accomplished primarily by heat and light and is not enzymatically controlled by the plant. CBN is also suspected of synergistic modification of the psychoactivity of the primary cannabinoids, THCs. The cannabinoid balance between CBC, CBD, THC, and CBN is determined by genetics and maturation. THC production is an ongoing process as long as the glandular trichome remains active. Variations in the level of THC in the same trichome as it matures are the result of THC acid being broken down to CBN acid while CBD acid is being converted to THC acid. If the rate of THC biosynthesis exceeds the rate of THC breakdown, the THC level in the trichome rises; if the breakdown rate is faster than the rate of biosynthesis, the THC level drops. Clear or slightly amber transparent resin is a sign that the glandular trichome is still active. As soon as resin secretion begins to slow, the resins will usually polymerize and harden. During the late floral stages the resin tends to darken to a transparent amber color. If it begins to deteriorate, it first turns translucent and then opaque brown or white. Near-freezing temperatures during maturation will often result in opaque white resins. During active secretion, THC acids are constantly being formed from CBD acid and breaking down into CBN acid.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok back to my homework results

Sunday morning we began the testing again
Typically lady D had been smoking and then eating
this was what was giving her the change in effect
So i had her eat her typical breakfast with Mangos 
and then had a smoke together with ALF (white pheno).

Her results were the same, the effect was there
and she was recieveing her "brain Message"
She told me that the onset was the same 
as smoking before eating.

Seems to me that the effect can happen either way
Both have the ability to open certain receptors
but it seems that one stimulates the receptors 
while the other comes in as a second wave to heighten 
the euphoric state.

Today we changed back to the colored pheno
and this is the one that does not carry the incense smell/pheno
After eating the same and then smoking she did not have the effect
So i believe the terp related to the Myrcene is the incense we are smelling

I have yet to try this on my self. I find it hard to fine a time that im not overlapping my doses  Cause i can't smoke all day i do have an 8-5 
So i am gonna give it a go on friday cause there are no other plans other than to come home and smoke.


----------



## napa23 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey peoples, it's been a while since i visited this thread. Seems like it's rolling right along, though . Don't know if this is allowed but i'd like to share my girl, just harvested today. She's tiny but hey, she's dank . Lemme know whatcha think. This is my second harvest, first one was Nirvana's auto Blue Mystic.
Strain: DNA Genetics's 60 Day Wonder
Lighting: 150W HPS
Soil: Sunshine Mix organic soil
Nutrients: Cal+Mag Pro and Bloom Blood by Greenleaf Nutrients
Pot: 16oz. party cup


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Thanks FullD.
> 
> 
> Thanks John. I have a microscope on the way, should be here next week. I am just getting a bit antsy and with out any smoke on hand the temptation is getting to me.


never a problem, man! I totally understand... this year from about the end of july through harvest (early oct) all I had to smoke was trim leaves (ughhh) and occasionally (sniped) bud.... i was like, "I refuse to buy a bag for $60 this close to harvest"

Finally starting making brownies when I had enough leaf trimmings... hmmmm seems to me theres about 2 or 3 weeks i really just cant recall at all this fall  oh well, I know I was trimming or something


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Ok back to my homework results
> 
> Sunday morning we began the testing again
> Typically lady D had been smoking and then eating
> ...


Seems like a definite correlation with the white pheno. Man this shit is so interesting.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Ok back to my homework results
> 
> Sunday morning we began the testing again
> Typically lady D had been smoking and then eating
> ...


 
well I guess that makes sense... all other drugs are typically "synergistic" when combined... why wouldn't these be? cant wait to hear the effects of your experiment on urself...

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

napa23 said:


> Hey peoples, it's been a while since i visited this thread. Seems like it's rolling right along, though . Don't know if this is allowed but i'd like to share my girl, just harvested today. She's tiny but hey, she's dank . Lemme know whatcha think. This is my second harvest, first one was Nirvana's auto Blue Mystic.
> Strain: DNA Genetics's 60 Day Wonder
> Lighting: 150W HPS
> Soil: Sunshine Mix organic soil
> ...


very nice dude!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

ok gents, time for me to open the chamber and get some pics and make some checks... pics to follow in a while!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree, she is pretty looking napa. I know a guy that grew some 60 day but it surely didn't look like that.


----------



## napa23 (Nov 15, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> I agree, she is pretty looking napa. I know a guy that grew some 60 day but it surely didn't look like that.


 Haha thanks guys.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> This is the only thing that i fear with the plastic,
> shroomy what type of plastic was it do you recall?
> If it was PVC i can understand why you got the funny smell/ taste
> But i am hoping due to the fact that its food grade plastic
> it wont give off a funny taste or smell. fingers crossed.



From what i can remember it was a brand called plumbers pipe, it came in white and black not sure if it is around any more.

I am thinking of using a plastic soda bottle next time


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> From what i can remember it was a brand called plumbers pipe, it came in white and black not sure if it is around any more.
> 
> I am thinking of using a plastic soda bottle next time


yeah, plumbers pipe and pvc (polyvinylchloride) in general are very "leechy" and imapart horrible smells/aroma nmot too mention toxic chemicals! ... best to use HDPE (High Density PolyEthylene)


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

photo 1: is 2 days ago... jut popping lr#2

photo 2: is the germ sets... 10 unkowns/throwins from marijuanaseeds.nl TBD both strain n sex
plus 8 Super Silver Haze clones from my mommys, plus 4 seeds referred to as "hijacker 419"
plus a few of each of poppies... danish flag, persian blue, and gianteum... in beta testing for next year

photo 3: lrt#2 tonight 11-16

photo 4: auto widow 11-16
photo 5: group photo everybody say cheese! 11-16
photo 6: low ryder#2 11-16


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

ok... cant resist posting this... its not an auto... its the "Kona-Mist" I previously mentioned, but my intent is to breed it with lr#2 and possibly also autoberry and autowidow. this strain is an excellent aroma/sativa up buzz... very cool working high and excellent thc and resin production. I had 2 of these ended up both female this year and got 1/4 lb off each dry. the plants were 14 feet tall by end of the season here in ny... started about march 20th finished about oct 23. mmmmmmhmmmm! its whats keepin me "rollin'" till january or so when my autos get erotic.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 15, 2010)

oh yeah, and after some trimming...


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 15, 2010)

sweet thanx for the heads up John M


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 16, 2010)

no problem... 

a lil extra info for ya

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pvc#Health_and_safety pcv--- even worse than i thought upon reading wiki

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hdpe pretty chill... no chlorides

J


----------



## FarmingNinja (Nov 16, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Im not sure about this. This is something that i never really thought about or tried. i know that certain fish like certain types of water temps and pH. I used to raise Piranha's and they like warm, acidic water. If i remember correctly it needed to be in the 80-90 range, this to me would scream warning due to pathogen activity.
> 
> You said that your water is between 70-80 and the pH is in the 6's. I know fish dont like chlorine so i know your free of that and the pH is good but i am still worried about the heat and pathogen levels. I know that you said it is filtered as well as o2 fed but you have to remember that the fish are using that o2 to live.
> 
> ...


I used to keep 7 tanks going almost exclusively with central and south american cichlids. many come from the same waters as piranhas and i have kept them in temps down to 69f, usually more around 75f though. most cichlids are tough as nails and you can't kill them if you tried. that goes for african or ca/sa varieties. Salvini are good for smaller tanks (lots of color) or if you just wanted something cheap you can get convicts for a few bucks each. If you want to keep the co2 sown you could add some moss or other quick growing plants, you should still have plenty of nutes left and all the good bacteria left.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 16, 2010)

hmmm... nice... good info.... thank you ninja... i'm acually looking for even higher temps... high as i can go without having to go crazy on ph adjusts or intensive care... basically looking for an excuse for having a large cooling tank in my house... keep house at about 80 degrees this time of year (co2 boost temps in grow chamber) so im expecting with liquid cooling even in a 100 gallon tank i'd be running in the 90s plus... maybe 100.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 16, 2010)

So what mediums and nutes are ppl using with the autos they growing 

I am currently going back to %100 coco and canna coco A + B

but am doing my seed run in potting mix with cow manure, chicken manure and dynamic lifter pellets 

so lets see what everyone is using


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 16, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> So what mediums and nutes are ppl using with the autos they growing
> 
> I am currently going back to %100 coco and canna coco A + B
> 
> ...


 
Well I'm runnin Fox farm Ocean Forest Soil and since I'm 4 days out from germy germy I've only added minute levels (1/2 tsp per gallon and then only maybe 4 oz each, topped off with water) but my grow food will be fox farm grow big (soil) and problly also about that time start adding a hair of bat guano (high phosphorus). finally, I'll finish with fox farm big bloom and tiger bloom.

currently running well water (slightly sulfur water - potentially good pathogen blocker?) 
ph of water typically tests at 6.0
400 MH (to be switche HPS for last 5 weeks) galaxy with yieldmaster reflector
thermostatically controlled ventilation
Co2 enriched via ventless Propane Heater in my place
(2) 26 Watt Reptisun UVB CFL supplemental lights (UVB/A)
humidity is usally around 60-80 % in here.. thanks to Popane heat (typically 70%)
1 or 1.25 gallon pots (not sure... about 9 in dia and 12 inch tall)
(1) 8" circ fan... to be upgraded to 2 upon shipment arrival

this closet was the washer/dryer closet.... has water and drain and power hookups built right in... even have a 25' garden hose with switchable nozzle for watering/misting and extended (via pvc) the drain for the washer so I can flush out the hose easily right into the drain prior to use and eventually will add on a small "sink" for washing out containers etc.

thats that for now i guess
J


----------



## FarmingNinja (Nov 16, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> hmmm... nice... good info.... thank you ninja... i'm acually looking for even higher temps... high as i can go without having to go crazy on ph adjusts or intensive care... basically looking for an excuse for having a large cooling tank in my house... keep house at about 80 degrees this time of year (co2 boost temps in grow chamber) so im expecting with liquid cooling even in a 100 gallon tank i'd be running in the 90s plus... maybe 100.


i've had tanks up to 95f for short periods but generally went for the mid 70s because of utility bills, evaporation, and the cooler temps helps lower aggression (most cichlids are pretty aggressive). also the higher temps lowers the amount of oxygen water can hold. as long as it is a lightly stocked tank you could probably get by pretty well in the lower 90s, higher than that i'm not sure about. i know when they get ich you can crank up the temps to kill the parasites. i would think they could take it though long term as mine didn't seem to notice. i've seen cichlids survive in some very poor conditions. i got a tank with a red devil and jag cichlid from a guy and it had been unplugged without water changes for 4 months in his garage, he also claimed he only fed them every couple of weeks. it was pretty bad but i got them home cleaned up every thing and they perked right up.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 16, 2010)

no shit... that sounds pretty workable for my idea.. I'm going to build liquid cooled hoods for all my lighting and ballasts to carry away the excess heat instead of requiring venting so often (mostly to conserve heat for winter) 90 cfm fan (5568 cu ft living space) clears my whole space in just about an hour...

thanks for all the extensive fish info... they're resilient little bastards, huh?


just did a lil google / wiki... didn't realize tilapia were in this category... now I'm onto something.. grow my own protein-based foods too!

thanks man!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.aquaponicsusa.com/Blog/Entries/2008/12/7_Aquaponics_USA_Water.html

for those interested in a really nice explanation of pH

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 16, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> So what mediums and nutes are ppl using with the autos they growing
> 
> I am currently going back to %100 coco and canna coco A + B
> 
> ...


Most of my stuff is natural and home brewed. Both soil and nutes are all hand mixed and made by me.

Over the last year or so i have finally got my soil and teas down to a science. I can run a plant in the soil from start to finish and only use water to feed them, then if i want a kick i can add the teas.

My Soil:
Cow Manure/compost (as base)
Peat Moss
Blood Meal
Bone Meal
Epsom Salt
Seaweed Kelp (Liquid)
Sterile Perlite (lots of this stuff)
Powered Baby cereal (trace minerals ie copper, zinc, boron, and a few others)
of course the left over plant material that goes back in the bin after harvest.

Once i mix the soil ill leave it for about 4to5 days and then add in the left over trimmings. This allows the soil to "bake" so to speak allowing the microbes to get active to break down the plat material. I can throw a plant in the bin after harvest and the remains are gone in 2 days, got lots of micro activity going on in there.

My Teas are close to the same ingredients as the soil. the only difference is i modify the tea to the time of the plant. If i am in veg stage ill up the N content on the brewing of the tea. If im in flower the phosphorous gets a boost. It all comes back to what the plant needs/wants at the time. 

If there is interest in my teas PM me and let me know.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 16, 2010)

Heres my Road Runner freebie from Attitude


----------



## napa23 (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice hotsauce. As for the nutes and soil. I used Sunshine Mix organic soil and Cal+Mag Pro and Bloom Blood from GreenLeaf Nutrients.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 16, 2010)

napa23 said:


> Very nice hotsauce. As for the nutes and soil. I used Sunshine Mix organic soil and Cal+Mag Pro and Bloom Blood from GreenLeaf Nutrients.


 I am usually a Hydro guy but ive been trying soil out. I used my 3 Part GH with, Cal Mag,and Liquid Carma and Hygrozime

O and my Road Runner was done around 54 days if i had 6 of them i know i would pull a nice harvest


----------



## napa23 (Nov 16, 2010)

dude i might have to hit up that roadrunner. What's the breeder?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 16, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Heres my Road Runner freebie from Attitude


Nice job on her, looks rather tasty and seems to have nice tric cover did you get this as a free offer?



napa23 said:


> dude i might have to hit up that roadrunner. What's the breeder?


This is a Dinafem product. I have some of their genetics too just havent cracked them yet. 
The one that will be going in soon is the cali blue hash from them and ive seen good reviews on this strain


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 16, 2010)

I have one of those roadrunners going, I hope it turns out as good as yours hotsauce.


----------



## mossys (Nov 16, 2010)

> EDIT: were at 602 replies and 14,228 views. i believe its way over due for the mossy wiggle


648..15,042 now m8...

   ...   ...  ...   ...     kiss-ass.....You IS da Daddy....

Can you share the wiggle with Lady D please..for her efforts...


----------



## mossys (Nov 16, 2010)

Another ask...
Can anyone with Stunning Finished girl photos..post 1...with the name...in the AF canna-porn thread..
BH needs AF Porn...

..: Post Your AutoFlower Pics :.. <<<<*CANNA PORN LINK ON THE LEFT*



> Not sure who to reach out to. I sent the mods a note today trying to get a sub forum for us. if i hear back i may have a contact for ya
> 
> and no worries about the post man its all good. Couldn't think of a better place to put it, welcome to post here anytime or anything you want.


Great..I Think we can have a competition anytime..
but Prizes are a problem. 
Better keep things right....



> Hey FullD, I hate to pester you, but did you happen to see my question on the previous page about sampling?


My opinion..ALWAYS TEST..on a "new to you" Girl.
IF you don't want to take a Bud off..
take some of the Tricy leaves...they are quicker/easier to dry.

Test from 1 week Before the Breeder/seed site say they should finish.

Fine Tune your harvest times to Your personal preference.


----------



## mossys (Nov 16, 2010)

> Her results were the same, the effect was there
> and she was recieveing her "brain Message"
> She told me that the onset was the same
> as smoking before eating


Weeelll...the book says there is an Outside chance that the effect is simply the strengthening of the myrcene molecule..



> Seems to me that the effect can happen either way
> Both have the ability to open certain receptors
> but it seems that one stimulates the receptors
> while the other comes in as a second wave to heighten
> the euphoric state.


and That looks like it..

Further tests Lady D...further tests...
I admire your suffering for our Cause.....



> "brain Message"


Keep watching this...coz IF I am right..this Could be the Instinctive Self Medicating kicking in...



> Today we changed back to the colored pheno
> and this is the one that does not carry the incense smell/pheno
> After eating the same and then smoking she did not have the effect
> So i believe the terp related to the Myrcene is the incense we are smelling


Your incense is in the Hard White..ultra ginger pistil pheno..?

I Think the high myrcene cross is in the Green/white...

I cannot find a bloody mango local..so I'm hoping to pick one up at the big market on sunday...
hope we haven't started a rush on them....



> This is where the home work would come into play BUT this one i am gonna skip, there is no way that im gonna measure the pH of some urine LOL mine or the dogs hahaha


LMHO..imagining me chasing the dog down the road trying to get her to Pee in one of those little PH test tubes...
here doggy..doggy...



> So i am gonna give it a go on friday cause there are no other plans other than to come home and smoke


Sounds like a Perfect Friday..



> I am thinking of using a plastic soda bottle next time


shroomy..I have used a lot of plastic water bottles..with No residual taste.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 16, 2010)

napa23 said:


> dude i might have to hit up that roadrunner. What's the breeder?





FullDuplex said:


> Nice job on her, looks rather tasty and seems to have nice tric cover did you get this as a free offer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She smells like Skunk with a hint of something i dont know what it is exactly kind of a Moldish smell but i know there isnt any mold on my buds.
I got these with a freebie they were doing a little while ago
my seed list is CRAZY here are the freebies that came with my previous order
Freebies from this order these came with my 5 Iced Grapefruit Fem from Female Seeds
Road Runner Fem(Curing As We Speak)
Cali Hash Plant Fem
and Sweet Deep Grapefruit Fem

And ill just repost my list im to lazy to rewrite it lol
2 Dog Kush Seeds
1 Veldrone Bagseed(Doubt Anybodys Heard of it inless you live in Foco)
3 Female Seeds Iced Grapefruit Fem
5 Dina Fem 2nd Grade Blue Widow(85%)Fem
5 Dinafem 2nd Grade Critical+(60%) Fem
5 DNA Sour Cream Fem
5 Barney Farm Red Cherry Berry Fem
Free 2 Pineapple Express Fem
Free 2 Kandy Kush Fem
2 Nirvana White Widow


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> Can you share the wiggle with Lady D please..for her efforts...


You got it ill pass along the wiggle 



> Further tests Lady D...further tests...
> I admire your suffering for our Cause.....


She hasnt been complaining to much as she has been getting to smoke as much as she wants when she wants. Plus its easing the pain and thats all that really matters in the end to her. So shes happy with the treatment and were happy with her feed back it all kinda works out in the end  




> Keep watching this...coz IF I am right..this Could be the Instinctive Self Medicating kicking in...


I plan on it. I think that this is the bodily "sign" that it is taking effect on the body. Most common pain killers in pill form have a slight euphoric state or narc high when taken. i think that were seeing the same things here only at a much more natural level.



> Your incense is in the Hard White..ultra ginger pistil pheno..?


Yep a little ginger princess really. 



> I Think the high myrcene cross is in the Green/white...


Me too 



> hope we haven't started a rush on them....


you never know it is a small world and there are tons of people smoking as always so we may have created the new munchie 




> LMHO..imagining me chasing the dog down the road trying to get her to Pee in one of those little PH test tubes...
> here doggy..doggy...




I can see it now 

there goes the dog.......and then there goes Mossy. As i sit back enjoying a doobie laughing.


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi all
My NL seems to be doing nice at the mo, 46 days in now and i can count at least 12 nice tops with buds starting to form and she's starting to get frosty. 
One of them seems to be going a bit discoloured at the tips of it's leaves tho and i'm not sure why. 
I've included a pic of it, if anyone has any ideas as to why this one and none of the others i'd be gratefull.
Thanks in advance.



Hotsause, your roadrunner looks sweet, specially as it's a freebie. Thats the sort of porn that made me want to start growing in the first place


----------



## Turtle1 (Nov 16, 2010)

yo, been reading and learning on this site for a long time, was a member awhile back too, I just had to get back on and talk about the Auto Flowers. I ordered Joint Doctors Easy Ryders from Attitude. Also got a free Dinafem Autoflower Haze. I started off with 3 easy Ryders and the free haze. I started seeds in foam cups in dome under T5's. They all popped by day 3 and by day 10 I carefully transferred to 1 gallon pails. Had I read this thread this ealier I might have went with larger containers. I use Promix which holds together nicely and foam cups peel away easy so I don't think I disturbed the root much if at all. As told they all showed hairs by the 3'rd week. At week 4 I gave them Neptunes Harvest at 1/2 strength, again had I read this thread earlier I might have gone 1/4 strength, but Neptune doesn't burn easily, and it didn't seam to bother em. I'm currently in week 7 and the buds look really nice, some leaves are turning yellow, I figured this is natural, they are in bud mode right. I have fed them one other time at week 6 with Neptune 1 teaspoon/gal strength, and that will be it till harvest, except I thought I might try some molasses to sweeten em up, never tried it before, does it work? Anyway my first Auto experience went well and has been alot of fun. Oh the Dinafem Haze smells like mango to me, very fruity. Plan on ordering some of those next time.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah, the less you chase your dog the less you stress him... lol


----------



## Endorium (Nov 16, 2010)

Been doing my plants under 24 hour lighting and they seem fine and they are now flowering.
SHould I keep them under 24 hour lighting or change?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 16, 2010)

Just in time for the holiday grow season,,, Aluminum turkey roasting pans make great deflectors for CFL'S.

HEHEHE!


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 16, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Heres my Road Runner freebie from Attitude


 Man that's trippy. Mine doesn't look anything like that. It was also an attitude freebie. I wonder if it is even the same genes.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 16, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Just in time for the holiday grow season,,, Aluminum turkey roasting pans make great deflectors for CFL'S.
> 
> HEHEHE!


NICE DUDE! lol is this a sneak attack for extra comp points? lol


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 16, 2010)

Ha! Could be...


----------



## Endorium (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks fullduplex for the comments and help with pruning. As you can see from these pictures I have pruned the Bottom of the plant and everything is still growing.
Have left the top of the plant alone. What should I be trimming of the top?


----------



## dargo (Nov 17, 2010)

All this information is to much for 1 thread, we need a auto forum!!!

@ mossy

Im really excited about growing all the crosses I did over the summer, they will definetly be a main feature of my 2011 greenhouse/outdoor grow, I think I pretty much crossed everything with everything so have plenty to work with. I got a big pile of beans that dropped from buds while drying so I dont know what they are (apart from that they are a auto crosses)....... im sure it would make a good prize for a auto competition  if thats allowed?


----------



## mossys (Nov 17, 2010)

FullD...she's on the couch..and she has assumed The Brace Position...

You hold her tail out the way..an I'll get the gloves and the test-tube..







......  ..



> Im really excited about growing all the crosses I did over the summer,


I'm excited for you...

Many seeds though I have..I never get over the thrill of looking at them and thinking..
this may hold the Best girl that has ever been out..ever..
Little Treasure Chests.

Endorium..keep your light on 24 m8..

I Think I have a couple of hours this afternoon for a yap...
I'm dashing through my chores...
so..I'll be Back..
shortly...


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 17, 2010)

mossy can i please get some pics of O guns and Alf#3 please or anyone that has grown these out 

I dropped the Alf#3 to night so excited and will be dropping a shit lot more of yours mossy this week 

Will be doing 1 strain a week


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> mossy can i please get some pics of O guns and Alf#3 please or anyone that has grown these out
> 
> I dropped the Alf#3 to night so excited and will be dropping a shit lot more of yours mossy this week
> 
> Will be doing 1 strain a week


Here are my ALF#3's





































First one was white and second had color. Both were great smoke.

Cant wait to see all the germs you got going. Ill be watching close thats for sure. I too will be starting a mass germ soon. right now i have 3 Bad Betty and 3 ICU in the ground. two of the ICU have showed their heads this morning just waiting on the rest


----------



## mossys (Nov 17, 2010)

clay pot at the front...right at the front..







My favourite overhead balance..sati leaf..indy bud cover..
she was a self-seed into the pot from the mom..and she is trying to Dominate a 40 ltr pot...
AF's....Hearts like Little Lions..







More blue/grey than JEM...







Colour of stormy skies..Oguns Thunder.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD...she's on the couch..and she has assumed The Brace Position...
> 
> You hold her tail out the way..an I'll get the gloves and the test-tube..


Oh wow LOL 

I about fell out of the chair with this one, was not expecting that ha ha 
but it does seem that she has assumed the position rather well
are you _sure_ you never tested it before ? 





> this may hold the Best girl that has ever been out..ever..
> Little Treasure Chests.


I cant decide weather there little treasure chests or little versions of Pandora's box..


----------



## mossys (Nov 17, 2010)

> I about fell out of the chair with this one, was not expecting that ha ha


I was cracked up taking it...

she does it every morning..spying on cats...

I'm gonna have to go back 'til I find where we were in the homework..
every morning the thread has jumped 4 pages...

Before I do...remember where I told you to View the Book for free...
go read page 23-27..
I Think reading it..I know where the Incense is gonna come from...

One thing that smacked me this morning...
coz I couldn't get a mango yet..
I thought..I know..I'll test for the limonella against lemon..
I've Always got them in the house..coz I'm addicted to lemon..damn..
That could be TOO much of a co-incidence..
(you can hear the Outer Limits music..can't you..it's kinda spooky......)



> Heres my Road Runner freebie from Attitude


Hotsauce..I Love a bit of Ginger....

Endorium..the easiest way to trim is...
take your girl out and lean over her..the position your lamp is..
then trim the leave that are OVERHANGING/SHADOWING the bud..
slowly does it m8..
and she is looking Lovely..

Ditto SmokeyDeHerbs...Nice overhead there...she's starting to show her Promise m8...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> I was cracked up taking it...
> 
> she does it every morning..spying on cats...


Ahh i see and i bet you did get a good laugh out of it thinking the whole time about the caption to add to it.



> every morning the thread has jumped 4 pages...


I know i cant believe it. There are a few things back through there
i have to go back reference from time to time too cause if the rapid growth
funny how the thread is growing like the plants do ....



> Before I do...remember where I told you to View the Book for free...
> go read page 23-27..


Ahh nice a little something more to do this morning. have a slow day here so far so i could use a little reading time.



> I've Always got them in the house..coz I'm addicted to lemon..damn..
> That could be TOO much of a co-incidence..
> (you can hear the Outer Limits music..can't you..it's kinda spooky......)


I can.....
And i think that your co-incidence is more than just that
i think it comes back to the receptors.....


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Thanks fullduplex for the comments and help with pruning. As you can see from these pictures I have pruned the Bottom of the plant and everything is still growing.
> Have left the top of the plant alone. What should I be trimming of the top?
> View attachment 1273182View attachment 1273183


Nice job on the trim up she looks good, and i have to agree with what Mossy said. Lean over her and take a look that way you can see the best places to remove a fan. 
as before little bits at a time i think she is going to reward you well job well done


----------



## mossys (Nov 17, 2010)

> She hasnt been complaining to much as she has been getting to smoke as much as she wants when she wants. Plus its easing the pain and thats all that really matters in the end to her. So shes happy with the treatment and were happy with her feed back it all kinda works out in the end


Ha ha..easing the pain IS all that matters.
If you do that..everything else falls into place...you start to feel Normal again.

I fell into the trap of using my herbal meds up to a level..where I was still in pain..
But..I could bear it..

Chyna said..are you stupid..UP your herbal meds..and he was right.
You get SO used to pain..you forget what it is to be without.
But..
you do need a Break from it..

*Persistant Pain wears your Soul out.* 

You are gonna need that extra space we talked about...for extra meds. 



> I plan on it. I think that this is the bodily "sign" that it is taking effect on the body. Most common pain killers in pill form have a slight euphoric state or narc high when taken. i think that were seeing the same things here only at a much more natural level.


Stopping pain is the biggest high you can get.
I know the first time my nerve block worked..
I got 6 morning when I woke up without pain..and I was absolutely Euphoric.
I felt as if I was Floating..without the pain to weigh me down.

The doctors at the pain clinic Look for That kind of reaction..then they know it has worked.



> I know i cant believe it. There are a few things back through there
> i have to go back reference from time to time too cause if the rapid growth
> funny how the thread is growing like the plants do ....


I'm impressed..
a laid back thread attracts SO much great info..
everybody feels free to post.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am wondering what is so artistic about growing autos?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> Ha ha..easing the pain IS all that matters.
> If you do that..everything else falls into place...you start to feel Normal again.


Agreed, when i can get the oral pain to stop i am golden, other wise im rather pissy. I dont mean to be but it hurts to talk, eat, drink and sometimes it keeps me awake. Once i get it under control i am as happy a a two petered pup, but im not fun to deal with sometimes if the pain is there. One thing that i can say is that my pain threshold is unreal due to the amount of pain ive put up with. 



> You are gonna need that extra space we talked about...for extra meds.


Already under construction  We decided we needed to get a move on things



> The doctors at the pain clinic Look for That kind of reaction..then they know it has worked.


makes sense, it lets them know that the treatment worked out.


----------



## mossys (Nov 17, 2010)

> when i can get the oral pain to stop i am golden


One of the terps..b-caryophyllene does tooth-ache..
But..
it Can block calcium potassium..

I Think the incense May be in the linalool band because they say the smell is so strong it can be detected by humans at only 1 part per million..
and you know I can even smell a good incense in the growing medium..
so I'm thinking the strength of smell may be coming in there.



> but im not fun to deal with sometimes if the pain is there


Yup..it is the only time I get snappy as well.
But..
we are used to it..so we get over it.



> One thing that i can say is that my pain threshold is unreal due to the amount of pain ive put up with.


Me too m8..
I always thought that doctors could cure pain..
how naive I was.



> Ahh nice a little something more to do this morning. have a slow day here so far so i could use a little reading time.


There is so much info in there that I think it will be the Best 20 mins reading you have ever done...

Is it you or Iron Lungs that grows the chillies..

Just thinking chillies are a dilator too..if they dilate your veins before you smoke..
it stands to reason that the Meds are gonna go in faster..and maybe spread further.

BTW..I Think you need to give me macro photo training..
those tric close-ups are giving me hunger pains.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 17, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Man that's trippy. Mine doesn't look anything like that. It was also an attitude freebie. I wonder if it is even the same genes. View attachment 1272556


 Different Phenom maby?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> One of the terps identified does tooth-ache..and bone pain..I think..
> But..
> I thought one high in that might do LadyD and you..


And thats my biggest goal. As weve talked about before 
i will be using her nose to pick her strain, but
as she does this i too will be taking a closer look at it after she makes her selection
I as well will smell it and see what it does for me, then under the scope it will go
to look at terps, tric style, shape as well as size. Then maybe i can find a mix that will do us both

unless you already have something in mind.




> how naive I was.


If it makes you feel any better you are not the only one, 
there just the middle man you have to see to ease it
i like the fact that i am working on removing him all together 





> Is it you or Iron Lungs that grows the chillies..


Me and i think that he does too, not sure but i LOVE them. I make sauces, and powders, as well as pickle them too. GOOD stuff.

Ill have to give this a whirl with the pickled habinaros i have right now, they dilate well so well see if there is a synergy effect here.




> BTW..I Think you need to give me macro photo training..
> those tric close-ups are giving me hunger pains.


Id be happy to my friend i love to take photos, and like my canna knowledge, i love to share it out. But i think a lot of it comes from the camera too. 

EDIT: did you get my question about seed production?


----------



## mossys (Nov 17, 2010)

> Me and i think that he does too, not sure but i LOVE them. I make sauces, and powders, as well as pickle them too. GOOD stuff


hmmmmmm...and if I'm self medicating with lemons..what do you think you are doing....?

You are Raising your circulation with chilli...

you Love them because You are self-medicating with them..
and..
you are self-medicating the disease of circulation that I keep coming back to..


----------



## stillblack (Nov 17, 2010)

I tried both auto and photo.... Im not an expert grower.. im gonna be totally honest and say i was lazy and at that time... I grew 60 day wonder and AK47 x Low ryder x Easy ryder... I got 3 1/4 oz from the 6 60day Wonder & 2 OZ from the 3 Low ryder cross..... And i fucked up big time,I was guilty with the scissors (chopped a fuck load of nute burn) I was late watering the plants so many times & i didn't ph.... And too top it all off i grew the autos in the same tent as the photos.. so towards the end of the flowering cycle for the autos i had to flip to 12/12... Now the damage on the photo side was even worse my Rock Lock died- Chronic Died- Lemon Skunk tasted like poison- and my 5 big buddha bubble cheese had to be chopped early or they would have suffered the same fate.. I obviously dont grow like anymore but that did show me a few things 1st even with all that stress my autos finished in time and tasted great!!! (i only used organic products) 2nd NEVER MIX AUTOS & PHOTOS 3rd Stay away from Photo plants unless u know what ur doing.. I only grow 60 day wonder now in my last grow i got 7oz from 6plants.. so im getting there i used warm filtered water( around 18c), ph to 6.5, i keep my tent clean & i water and feed on time.. I think growing auto flower plants is easy but it takes care and attention to get real results out of them.. because they grow so fast its very easy to see your hard work paying off.. mind u its not really hard but when ur fucking stoned things like waiting for the water to past through the filter and measuring out the ferts seem like the longest shit in the world.. all it really takes is 15mins everyday inspecting the bud and 1hr on feeding day doing things correctly.. then 2months later ur fucking laughing... Say goodbye to ur dealer and say hello @ the hydrophonics shop


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

> I'm impressed..
> a laid back thread attracts SO much great info..
> everybody feels free to post.


Me too my friend me too, i never saw it taking off like this
it has to be the vibe, i mean we have had a few trolls as well as a few nay sayers
but i think your right it comes back to the bud they smoke/grow
I get tickled when someone comes in here and tries to start something
we just keep moving along 




> you Love them because You are self-medicating with them..
> and..
> you are self-medicating the disease of circulation that I keep coming back to..


Hmm never thought of it this way. I know that i NEVER get a cold either
seems that it keeps the immune system rockin' and its always good to clear a runny nose
I know my circulation issues are there as i can have my legs propped up for about 3 min and they start to fall asleep.


----------



## loudpac (Nov 17, 2010)

ok so u probably answered this already but i didnt feel liek reading through all 69 pages of blog ;/...
what ligth did you grow your purple jem under? what is your recomendation for 4 auots in a grow area of about 24" x 18"?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

loudpac said:


> ok so u probably answered this already but i didnt feel liek reading through all 69 pages of blog ;/...
> what ligth did you grow your purple jem under? what is your recomendation for 4 auots in a grow area of about 24" x 18"?


its all good i understand there is a ton of info here and a lot of reading to do. 

I grew my first PJ as well as all my other girls under a 250watt MH/HPS. 
My room is 3'x3'x5
I can grow six in there under the 250 and they all will do great.
I can keep my temps at about 75-77 all the time but i am running a 435CFM fan to keep it cool

I think that you could get a 250hps in that area and get fantastic results, but you are gonna need to cool it in that smaller area 
you can get the light that i use here and at a great price.
*250 HPS *

If you dont want to go HPS in that area the high powered CFL's will do good and run a little cooler but the buds wont be as dense as the HPS.

Let us know what you decide to do. Glad to have you here in the thread.


----------



## fonzirelli (Nov 17, 2010)

so 3'x3'x5'-250 watts cfl?? been tryin to figure it out in lumens but i keep changing my mind everyday and now not sure exactly what to do...just a square meter is all ive decided on so far. and cfls to start with...


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 17, 2010)

Closer to harvest. First PJ has fattened up pretty well and leaves are turning yellow. Close-up of the trichs still seem to be a bit clear. I am wanting to harvest before they start turning amber (no couch lock wanted) but not sure if these are cloudy enough (newbie). Thoughts?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

fonzirelli said:


> so 3'x3'x5'-250 watts cfl?? been tryin to figure it out in lumens but i keep changing my mind everyday and now not sure exactly what to do...just a square meter is all ive decided on so far. and cfls to start with...


Im using a 250 HPS in that kind of area i havent used cfl's in quite some time. If you have the same space as i do that 250 will do wonders in there.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

hydrolenny said:


> Closer to harvest. First PJ has fattened up pretty well and leaves are turning yellow. Close-up of the trichs still seem to be a bit clear. I am wanting to harvest before they start turning amber (no couch lock wanted) but not sure if these are cloudy enough (newbie). Thoughts?


Very nice Hydrolenny, nice shade of color you have there as well as size. 
All i can say is that im jealous on this one.

As far as your trics go she is actually looking more cloudy to me than clear 

Mossy would be a way better reference on this than me. 
I just taste them till they are where i want them 

Have you sampled her yet?


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 17, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Have you sampled her yet?


I just snipped a bud off of her last night. Gonna do a quick dry and try it out, so no, havent had a sample yet. And thanks for the props! Seems like a long time coming and a lot of work to get to this point!


----------



## Bighill (Nov 17, 2010)

Lenny, they are looking cloudy to me mate. 

Fonz, you will end up with the hid lights . It's about light intensity, lumens only tell one side of the story. A more intense light source is going to have more penetration power. Meaning you'll have more dense buds with a hid (mh/hps) light. Think of it like this, I bet you can't even look at a 250 NEAR as long as you could a cfl bulb. That is intensity.
I used to use those 125 watt CFL bulbs to veg with, i ended up with a 400 HM for vegging. In the end your need will drive what direction you end up, as it's a pain to cool small spaces with hid lights. Light is only good if it doesn't cook em 

Thought i'd throw in my 2 cents.. FD this thread is mega now.. Climbs by the thousands. muhahahah


----------



## lowrdr (Nov 17, 2010)

i use the 250w cfl's and they are great if you dont have much head room as they dont run hot and u can have the plants close. but when the buds dry out they end up pretty airy even when dense on the plant. if i had the head room i would go hps for sure, the results cannot be matched


----------



## Endorium (Nov 17, 2010)

Pruned out the plant a bit in top. st over head shot I could and a shot of one the the more advanced stem's. 
Any idea if I should trim more? Dont want to ver trim but want best result from the plant


----------



## mossys (Nov 17, 2010)

> All i can say is that im jealous on this one.


Me too...I'd love a sniff.


> As far as your trics go she is actually looking more cloudy to me than clear


to me too.

Also..that yellowing fan leaf says to me she is ripe.
I Would def test..
also go and give her a little Bud squeeze..with your finger and thumb Pad..
not nipping..
see what she smells like..
she should smell nice and rounded..ripe.

Love the colour and build



> Seems like a long time coming and a lot of work to get to this point!


Next time will be better.
The first time you are worried incase you do anything wrong..second will be a doddle coz you will feel more confident...



> FD this thread is mega now.. Climbs by the thousands. muhahahah


I Think he has the AF Forum in his own thread....

lowrdr...m8...
I saw those girls you posted.....Man..I don't know how you think you are gonna grow more and be able to Resist them...
You must have some Hellish will-power.


----------



## lowrdr (Nov 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> lowrdr...m8...
> I saw those girls you posted.....Man..I don't know how you think you are gonna grow more and be able to Resist them...
> You must have some Hellish will-power.


lol i have been wondering this myself mate, but i have super-human willpower, i shall let u know how it goes


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 17, 2010)

I still have not gotten an answer. What is so artistic about growing autos?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 17, 2010)

Artistic? ok... hats an odd quesion utta da blue! lol I think for most its more about DTH (Days to Harvest) and dwarf size (for closets) and not having to carry a veg room (saving even more space). However, if you wanna wax art... we've got that too.... have you seen some of the little "bonzai christmas trees" resulting from autos in this forum? Not to mention, these gentics allow high-speed breeding for medicinal and research. High speed breeding is key... this drastically reduces STS (Start-to-Seed) time.

If you're really opposed to autos.... dont grow em... lol


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 17, 2010)

hydrolenny said:


> Closer to harvest. First PJ has fattened up pretty well and leaves are turning yellow. Close-up of the trichs still seem to be a bit clear. I am wanting to harvest before they start turning amber (no couch lock wanted) but not sure if these are cloudy enough (newbie). Thoughts?


 
everything I've read and studied says if you go beyond 50% cloudy you're heading in the couchlock direction... those look 100% cloudy but not amber yet to me. I'd say chop her lil ass off. I did some experimentation this fall with cloudiness and same strian... I found the cleanest, least couchlock high without compromising thc content was when the trics were 50% cloudy as I've read... I'd say its time.

J


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well the title of the thread is "the art of the auto". Whats the art?


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 17, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Well the title of the thread is "the art of the auto". Whats the art?


 Art is about using your medium to it's best effect. In other words produce something aesthetically pleasing that speaks to the soul. most of us can agree that gardening is an art form. Different mediums require different talents and techniques. For example oil paints and water colors are worked onto the canvas differently.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah I guess choosing between dirt and hydro is an art now. Thanks.


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 17, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Yeah I guess choosing between dirt and hydro is an art now. Thanks.


 Now you are getting it. Different skills and knowledge needed for each medium. Some people paint masterpieces and some draw stick figures. Me personally I like happy little trees.


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 17, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> everything I've read and studied says if you go beyond 50% cloudy you're heading in the couchlock direction... those look 100% cloudy but not amber yet to me. I'd say chop her lil ass off. I did some experimentation this fall with cloudiness and same strian... I found the cleanest, least couchlock high without compromising thc content was when the trics were 50% cloudy as I've read... I'd say its time.
> 
> J


Yeah, looks like per feedback that it's time! Well, I'll clean her up tonight, take a few final pics, and chop her down!

Now, I still have one more PJ that is about a week behind. She's a green PJ and turned into a small shrub, but I'll chop her in a few days as well (couple days earlier than my purple one).


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> Me too...I'd love a sniff.
> 
> to me too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Mossy! Appreciate the props on the grow! Been a fun ride! And, you are right. Next time will prob be a breeze,


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 17, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> I still have not gotten an answer. What is so artistic about growing autos?


Why are you trying to be an @$$?

My stealth perpetual grow consists of ONE 36x18x24 cab with ONE 150w HPS and I crop out at 3/4 - 1 1/4 oz on average every 2 weeks (sometimes 3 or 4 weeks if a pheno takes longer than expected to finish flowering) after altering some of my techniques to follow FDs after lurking this thread for months..... Pretty artistic IMO. 

This is all done w/ 3 strains so far, PJ, Blue Himalaya Diesel and mi5.

Autos allow me to veg and flower in the same cab, keep space required to an absolute minimum and still provide myself with a constant supply of very high grade meds.


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm hoping mossys and FD will accept the newbie into their Autoholic Anonymous discussion, lol.

Hopefully I'll learn enough from you guys about breeding to start giving it a shot. I'd kill for an autoflowering LSD strain. My buddy has been farming Barney's LSD for a while in his whole room setup and it is by far the best meds I've found. I think it's Mazar x a citrus-y Skunk#1 pheno

Could I try breeding a Skunk#1 with PJ to achieve this guys? Isn't PJ an f7 mazar x lr2?


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome to the thread Dale. Just ignore the guys trying to troll. We get those about once a week in here, I guess they are out of meds and are bored or something.


----------



## dyson (Nov 17, 2010)

hi people, just about to start my first grow (been a dream for 10 years, really excited) this thread has got me thinking of keeping to auto's due to a small space. I have 3 seeds all auto and hoping i could get some info/pics/possible yield etc they are-
afghan kush
big buddha
deimos


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanx FD and Mossy for the pics the alf#3 and O guns. the Alf#3 looks very nice as in hard nugs i hate airy nugs dont know why just do lol...


----------



## Canabian420 (Nov 17, 2010)

is easy rider an auto?


----------



## b.R. (Nov 17, 2010)

View attachment 1275227View attachment 1275225View attachment 1275226
all 3 are auto's... first pic is a blue himalaya female at 17 days. 2nd pic is a ak48 female at 22 days and the 3rd is a pakistan ryder at 25 days. All are in FFOF soil and 400 watt hps. have been giving them big bloom and molasses and also just started the pakistan ryder on tiger bloom as well for the first time a few days ago mixed with the big bloom and all our responding well to nutes. The ak48 got a lil too close to the lights and the leaves curled a lil but its all good now. Dont know why there is such a difference between the size of 2 and 3, they are only a few days apart, i have not done anything different as far as feeding or watering or lighting...ak48 must be a slow developer, it has been growin around a 1/2 inch a day the last few days, may just develop slower, i guess...?... Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks and happy growing to all......


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

Dale Dickerson said:


> I'm hoping mossys and FD will accept the newbie into their Autoholic Anonymous discussion, lol.
> 
> Hopefully I'll learn enough from you guys about breeding to start giving it a shot. I'd kill for an autoflowering LSD strain. My buddy has been farming Barney's LSD for a while in his whole room setup and it is by far the best meds I've found. I think it's Mazar x a citrus-y Skunk#1 pheno
> 
> Could I try breeding a Skunk#1 with PJ to achieve this guys? Isn't PJ an f7 mazar x lr2?


Dude you are more than welcome here, here to share and learn really
Im pretty sure that i eventually will learn something from you and thats what its all about

as far as breeding goes mossy is your man, several generations of autos under the belt
if you've been lurking im sure you've seen  and is more than willing to teach 
Im still learning on this one my self trying to get it down a little better and
Ill try my best to answer your soil and water questions.

as far as the breeding goes anything is possible
its just the fact of how much work and dedication you want to put into it
you treat them like gold and they'll reward you,

G/L and welcome to the thread


----------



## YarndiYarns (Nov 17, 2010)

Canabian420 said:


> is easy rider an auto?


Hi, I've got two Easy Riders and one Hindu Kush growing (see my signature below for a link to the thread). These three are autos, they are damn cute little girls.
I've definitely learnt a lot from these first grows (last time I grew anything was probably sprouts in primary school).
You'll benefit from my mistakes if you follow the thread, I've tried to document pertinent detail and gotten some really good feed back from a few experienced growers.
Cheers,

Yarndi.


----------



## YarndiYarns (Nov 17, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/378553-outback-australia-stealth-grow-first.html



Canabian420 said:


> is easy rider an auto?


Hi, I've got two Easy Riders and one Hindu Kush growing (see my signature below for a link to the thread). These three are autos, they are damn cute little girls.
I've definitely learnt a lot from these first grows (last time I grew anything was probably sprouts in primary school).
You'll benefit from my mistakes if you follow the thread, I've tried to document pertinent detail and gotten some really good feed back from a few experienced growers.
Cheers,

Yarndi.


Canabian420 said:


> is easy rider an auto?


Hi, I've got two Easy Riders and one Hindu Kush growing (see my signature below for a link to the thread). These three are autos, they are damn cute little girls.
I've definitely learnt a lot from these first grows (last time I grew anything was probably sprouts in primary school).
You'll benefit from my mistakes if you follow the thread, I've tried to document pertinent detail and gotten some really good feed back from a few experienced growers.
Cheers,

Yarndi.


Canabian420 said:


> is easy rider an auto?


Hi, I've got two Easy Riders and one Hindu Kush growing (see my signature below for a link to the thread). These three are autos, they are damn cute little girls.
I've definitely learnt a lot from these first grows (last time I grew anything was probably sprouts in primary school).
You'll benefit from my mistakes if you follow the thread, I've tried to document pertinent detail and gotten some really good feed back from a few experienced growers.
Cheers,

Yarndi.


Canabian420 said:


> is easy rider an auto?


Hi, I've got two Easy Riders and one Hindu Kush growing (see my signature below for a link to the thread). These three are autos, they are damn cute little girls.
I've definitely learnt a lot from these first grows (last time I grew anything was probably sprouts in primary school).
You'll benefit from my mistakes if you follow the thread, I've tried to document pertinent detail and gotten some really good feed back from a few experienced growers.
Cheers,

Yarndi.


----------



## YarndiYarns (Nov 17, 2010)

Guys, sorry about posting the same thing over and over again, I wasn't sure of what I was doing.

Yarndi.


----------



## klmmicro (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay, I grew out a single Low Ryder #2 and it never seemed to get big. I harvested it last month and it is now cured. The cured weight from the single small plant is 7 grams, so a 1/4 ounce. Remember, this is dried weight so I think that it did okay. It was before I set out to grow one out correctly. I did fire another off about 3 weeks ago, but it turned out male. That plant DID get big (about 10" tall), so I think I did it right. Now if I can just get the same grow characteristics with a female, I will be happy!


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

b.R. said:


> View attachment 1275227View attachment 1275225View attachment 1275226
> all 3 are auto's... first pic is a blue himalaya female at 17 days. 2nd pic is a ak48 female at 22 days and the 3rd is a pakistan ryder at 25 days. All are in FFOF soil and 400 watt hps. have been giving them big bloom and molasses and also just started the pakistan ryder on tiger bloom as well for the first time a few days ago mixed with the big bloom and all our responding well to nutes. The ak48 got a lil too close to the lights and the leaves curled a lil but its all good now. Dont know why there is such a difference between the size of 2 and 3, they are only a few days apart, i have not done anything different as far as feeding or watering or lighting...ak48 must be a slow developer, it has been growin around a 1/2 inch a day the last few days, may just develop slower, i guess...?... Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks and happy growing to all......


i have a slight concern on the blue himalaya the one in the first pic. It looks like you have a lock out issue going on there.
My first question is what is the pH of the water you are using and are you checking the pH after you add nutes?
They will change the ph of the water and over time cause build ups as well as lock out. Check it out and let me know.
Im gonna say that you have a low soil ph going on there and locking out Mg.

The rest look great and lush, keep doing what your doing to them.
On the first one get a reading of the run off and let me know what the ph is


----------



## GMAINE (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a relatively small area to grow in and i cant decide on what size pot to plant my AFs in. I know i should have 2 gallons for root space but a 7 1/2' tall pot would eat up a lot of space. Any suggestions?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

Bighill said:


> FD this thread is mega now.. Climbs by the thousands. muhahahah





mossys said:


> I Think he has the AF Forum in his own thread....


Its insane really and you guys are right it grows 4 pages a day 

I guess what a better place than here. If they haven't given us a place yet
well just keep doing what we do best 

Its all the guys out there that have made it what it is.
Good company and good vibes say the rest. 
My goal was to give autos and there info
a home, they have one, until of course they give us a sub forum 
then we can break it up in to categories to make things easy to find. 

Seems that more and more guys that are growing autos 
are coming out of hiding each day.

now ill smoke one to that


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

GMAINE said:


> I have a relatively small area to grow in and i cant decide on what size pot to plant my AFs in. I know i should have 2 gallons for root space but a 7 1/2' tall pot would eat up a lot of space. Any suggestions?


You could always use the raised transplant method, how much head room are we talking. 
If low space there are a few ways to get decent yields out of little pots


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 17, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> Thanx FD and Mossy for the pics the alf#3 and O guns. the Alf#3 looks very nice as in hard nugs i hate airy nugs dont know why just do lol...


you bet and you are right got some nice tight little nugs off her, both phenos had that quality


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 17, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> If low space there are a few ways to get decent yields out of little pots


do share please!


----------



## newworldicon (Nov 17, 2010)

Dale Dickerson said:


> do share please!


I agree, you should start a thread dedicated to this so that people have options, it might even become a sticky!


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 17, 2010)

Quick question: so if I am growing an auto I can keep the lighting at 18/6 for the entire grow and part way through just add a few seedlings in with the plants I have Been growing so that I have plants in different phases harvesting every month. Is that accurate. Strain:shortryders and lowryders please let me know if I'm on the right track.


----------



## newworldicon (Nov 17, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> quick question: So if i am growing an auto i can keep the lighting at 18/6 for the entire grow and part way through just add a few seedlings in with the plants i have been growing so that i have plants in different phases harvesting every month. Is that accurate. Strain:shortryders and lowryders please let me know if i'm on the right track.


sounds good to me!


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 17, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> Quick question: so if I am growing an auto I can keep the lighting at 18/6 for the entire grow and part way through just add a few seedlings in with the plants I have Been growing so that I have plants in different phases harvesting every month. Is that accurate. Strain:shortryders and lowryders please let me know if I'm on the right track.


 That's about what I am doing right now. I have started a couple every couple of weeks since Oct. 1st. Right now I have 10 in every stage from seedling to frosty buds. I will have fresh bud every couple of weeks Starting around thanksgiving.


----------



## GMAINE (Nov 17, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> You could always use the raised transplant method, how much head room are we talking.
> If low space there are a few ways to get decent yields out of little pots


Ive got about 24" of total height to work with


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 17, 2010)

Well here is the weekly update on my ladies. I think I might end up a little crowded with ten in my space but They are looking good now.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 17, 2010)

YarndiYarns said:


> Hi, I've got two Easy Riders and one Hindu Kush growing (see my signature below for a link to the thread). These three are autos, they are damn cute little girls.
> I've definitely learnt a lot from these first grows (last time I grew anything was probably sprouts in primary school).
> You'll benefit from my mistakes if you follow the thread, I've tried to document pertinent detail and gotten some really good feed back from a few experienced growers.
> Cheers,
> ...


just check ur setup out... really admire your creativity and recycling... nice work.. some of my setup has reused stuff like old chargers and stuff i ti! props!


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 17, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> Quick question: so if I am growing an auto I can keep the lighting at 18/6 for the entire grow and part way through just add a few seedlings in with the plants I have Been growing so that I have plants in different phases harvesting every month. Is that accurate. Strain:shortryders and lowryders please let me know if I'm on the right track.


You are right.


I ran 18/6 this summer and am now running 20/4 to keep the night time temps up a bit more and have a perpetual going. Most Autos have no problem vegging and flowering in any light from about 18/6 to 24/0.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 17, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Its insane really and you guys are right it grows 4 pages a day
> 
> I guess what a better place than here. If they haven't given us a place yet
> well just keep doing what we do best
> ...


lol... so what are you sayin? we're goin' into the closet or comin out? I'm confuzed....


----------



## Turtle1 (Nov 17, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> Quick question: so if I am growing an auto I can keep the lighting at 18/6 for the entire grow and part way through just add a few seedlings in with the plants I have Been growing so that I have plants in different phases harvesting every month. Is that accurate. Strain:shortryders and lowryders please let me know if I'm on the right track.


The guys at attitude say a 20/4 light schedule is best. I'm stickin with that. No reason you can't have a crop every month using the same space. These auto's are really starting to grow on me man.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 17, 2010)

HOLY AUTO GROWERS BATMAN! There are guys coming out of the woodwork. I wouldn't say they were coming out of the closet. I don't know them enough to be smack talking just yet. Maybe in time and all in good fun though.

Hey, has anyone used BOTANICARE ZHO ROOT INOCULANT or know someone who has used it? It says it has 6 different fungi and glycine (amino acid). Is this a good product?


----------



## mossys (Nov 18, 2010)

*Strange thought for the Day*

After 5-6 years growing AF's...I have seen every kind of AF hating Trolls.

They come in and try to disrupt any Good AF thread..

the more enthusiastic AF growers try to rationalise with them..

*WRONG..*
*NEVER FEED A TROLL*

They get their Jollies by *ANY* sort of reply from you..even abusive ones...
They are Feeding on your attention.

*STARVE THEM...*
*NEVER EVER TRY TO JUSTIFY AF'S TO THEM.*

(IF you Convert them..there will be less AF's to go round..why share.....)

But..the Strange thought is...

I have never..ever seen an AF grower Trolling/being abusive/aggresive about someone elses long-season girls in Their own threads...

Has anybody else noticed...?

*Gotta be a reflection of the quality of the Chilled bud we grow..*


----------



## mossys (Nov 18, 2010)

> She's a green PJ and turned into a small shrub, but I'll chop her in a few days as well (couple days earlier than my purple one).


hydrolenny....the green has started to put a mango/skunk pheno out..keep your nose open for it..I haven't had it myself..
But..
test reports say it is a good un...

Also..if you have scoped the purple and the green..
have you noticed any difference in the trics..?

IMO...Before you harvest..
pick One calyx from the very top bud..
one from the middle..
one from the end of the bottom branch..

Scan them in the micro..and just keep an eye out for the first Hint of amber..
then harvest.

IF she is Similar to ALF..and I Think she is..
she goes over Hard amber..
no shadowing...
It is very distinct..so as a first timer..you wouldn't miss it.

You will be like a Pro second time round..and the more relaxed You are the more responsive the girls become.
You will be able to sit back and enjoy it more.

lowrdr...


> lol i have been wondering this myself mate, but i have super-human willpower, i shall let u know how it goes


You isn't one of those Sadists on the quiet are you....ha ha..
talk about being on a diet in a sweet shop...

Grow Ugly ones m8..then you will not be as tempted...

Are you still sticking to your hard exercise program..or has the cold weather hampered it..?

Coz..I'm telling you now...if you have slackened..the temptation will be irresistible..



> Autos allow me to veg and flower in the same cab, keep space required to an absolute minimum and still provide myself with a constant supply of very high grade meds.


and that is what it is all about..

Curious..did your Mi5 auto..?



> I'm hoping mossys and FD will accept the newbie into their Autoholic Anonymous discussion, lol.


Stub out that smoke..raise your right hand and repeat after me...
"My name is...insert as necessary...
I am an AF CannAHolic..."

Consider yourself joined.
Now sit down and tell us how the Sirens seduced you..



> Could I try breeding a Skunk#1 with PJ to achieve this guys? Isn't PJ an f7 mazar x lr2?


PJ..mazar x lr#1
And..
my homework says..
Mazar took the cannabis cup one year as she was..
then she was Crossed with a Skunk#1..and re-took the cup 2 years later..
Still as mazar..
soo...
mazar already Has Skunk#1 in her..
IMO...PJ would make an ideal genepool to pull off a Skunk#1 dominant AF.



> Thanx FD and Mossy for the pics the alf#3 and O guns. the Alf#3 looks very nice as in hard nugs i hate airy nugs dont know why just do lol


Me too shroomy...I think that is why I love indy so much..
big buds that go Thunk..if you drop em..

Are you on your summer season..?
I need something watched on Oguns in the cold/off-season.

BTW..I have just set away some of the seed from those mixed Oguns..
and some from the coloureds..
we'll be grow buddies.



> These auto's are really starting to grow on me man.


Be careful..they are Highly addictive to grow..



> I wouldn't say they were coming out of the closet. I don't know them enough to be smack talking just yet


LMHO..
Haven't tried your BOTANICARE ZHO ROOT INOCULANT 
But amino acids are good.







https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1273634d1290015328-art-auto-dsc_0215.jpg

haven't carried that link properly hydrolenny..
but you can see where yours got the yellowing leaf from.

Mind..if you look at the date they are Outdoor..it could just be frost-bite..


----------



## mossys (Nov 18, 2010)

BH..one for you about the aromats....
you have the maj botany book..

the difference on the THC tric is it is multi-cellular..
it has a space up the middle where the THC is pumped out...

Tric..and a "Hair"...together...







close up..the "Hair" has a Very similar internal structure...







Makes you wonder...


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 18, 2010)

hey mossy, Yeah mate summer is about 2 weeks away and the weather is really starting to warm up  I can deff watch my Oguns carefully in the winter months mate just let me know what you want me to look out for 

hell yeah we will be grow buddies  just dropped ICU#2 tonight as well as Bud Wider 

so got to get some coco and pots ready in a about a day


----------



## mossys (Nov 18, 2010)

> I can deff watch my Oguns carefully in the winter months mate just let me know what you want me to look out for


Cheers.
All the other AF's I have grow small on winter conditions.
One in the Oguns keeps on going.
Increasing the grow time considerably..
BUT..
coming out with almost full season yield.

It is a very Interesting phenomenon..for me..
so keep your eyes open for any.


----------



## loudpac (Nov 18, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> its all good i understand there is a ton of info here and a lot of reading to do.
> 
> I grew my first PJ as well as all my other girls under a 250watt MH/HPS.
> My room is 3'x3'x5
> ...


ay, thanx man.. really i appreciate it..
well i decided to go down instead to 2 girls and use a 175 watt with a 100 hps at the same time during veg.During bloom i plan on adding another hps in the mix. (thinking about starting a grow journal hint hint, lol)
~when should i switch from grow to bloom nutes? i've heard 2-3 weeks or jsut wait until they start to show sex.
~here is the my setup, i've managed to keep the temperature to stabilize arond 75-80 degrees... comments any1?


----------



## loudpac (Nov 18, 2010)

also. i'vebeen getting mixed reviews on when to add nutes? i can "bing" for info all day , but what better advice than from the source or experiencded grower themselves?
currently im letting my reservoir stabilize while my seeds are germinating... currently 5.7 hows that?


----------



## b.R. (Nov 18, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> i have a slight concern on the blue himalaya the one in the first pic. It looks like you have a lock out issue going on there.
> My first question is what is the pH of the water you are using and are you checking the pH after you add nutes?
> They will change the ph of the water and over time cause build ups as well as lock out. Check it out and let me know.
> Im gonna say that you have a low soil ph going on there and locking out Mg.
> ...


Ok, i will definately do that on the next watering in a few days. I have checked the ph before i watered/fed a day ago, i tried to get it down to around 6.4-6.5 after i added the big bloom and then watered. I will definately post back with pics after the next watering. thanks alot for the advice and help. this is my first grow and am still learning, so any advice i am greatly appreciative of......


----------



## mossys (Nov 18, 2010)

FullD...
one of the few creams that did have a bit of effect on nerve pain is zacin..
a topical application made with concentrated chilli.

IMO..like any skin irritant..it works by sending a rush of blood to the area...
(bringing a blood supply to the affected nerves..and feeding them..to stop them screaming..If you believe my theories.)

This sounds a bit sadistic..BUT...
have you thought about making a strong paste with your chilli and a bit of olive oil..and smearing it over the affected area in your mouth
nearest where the nerve pain is..?

It will Burn like Chuff..just like the cream..
But..
being honest..anything is better than the nerve pain.



> Although the precise mechanism of action of capsaicin is not fully understood, current evidence suggests that capsaicin exerts an analgesic effect by depleting and preventing reaccumulation of Substance P in peripheral sensory neurons. Substance P is thought to be the principal chemomediator of pain impulses from the periphery to the central nervous system.


See...even the quacks don't know How it works..
but..they know it does.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> Cheers.
> All the other AF's I have grow small on winter conditions.
> One in the Oguns keeps on going.
> Increasing the grow time considerably..
> ...



sounds like something id be wanting to cross into the alf#3 or the NYLD i am working with


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 18, 2010)

I love coming in here in the mornings with a nice cup of coffee and reading about 4 new pages a day. 

Just a quick update on my Sagamatha. Now I've heard they only have a 19% germ rate, but I had no problems and yesterday evening she popped her head above the soil(FFOF), and by this morning she had turned up and was looking for that glorious light. I gave her a very light mix of Sugar Daddy/Root 66 1/4 strength. I went really light because this is a brand new strain for me and there is literally no info out there about it. So I guess it's up to me to bring it to the world. 

Mossy man I love your sense of humor mate, thanks for being so open and willing to teach. Not to often do you see anyone with the amount of success you've had willing to share it with others. Most peeps are greedy with secrets, just like the old pool players (Billiards for my friends across the pond).


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 18, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> lol... so what are you sayin? we're goin' into the closet or comin out? I'm confuzed....


I dont know about you but im neither in or out of the closet sir, i do believe you are barking up the wrong tree LOL


----------



## loudpac (Nov 18, 2010)

lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> They get their Jollies by *ANY* sort of reply from you..even abusive ones...
> They are Feeding on your attention.


You bet they do. And sadly this thread has had a few real tools.
But if you starve them like you said they go away




> I have never..ever seen an AF grower Trolling/being abusive/aggresive about someone elses long-season girls in Their own threads...
> 
> Has anybody else noticed...?
> 
> *Gotta be a reflection of the quality of the Chilled bud we grow..*


couldnt miss it. I think that it IS the bud they smoke. We may actually be on to something new. Maybe there is a hidden genetic in the auto that makes it produce 
a more relaxed high/mood  (maybe just another pipe dream)



mossys said:


> FullD...
> one of the few creams that did have a bit of effect on nerve pain is zacin..
> a topical application made with concentrated chilli.
> 
> ...


This is interesting. Ive done a million other things with the peppers but never thought of it like this. I can see that the rush of blood will cause the nerves to relax a bit as they are getting over fed. it kind plays on the rules that you cant feel pain in two places at once. 

If you have pain in one location either attack it at the location with something like this or inflict pain on another body part......lol i think ill give it a try. Gonna have to thaw some out and dry them and make some paste.

Maybe Chyna can give me a good place to look for some base mix for a cream. 

Anybody seen him lately?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 18, 2010)

Ive just noticed something, we have soil and soil-less mixes covered in here we need a hydro guy in here too.


----------



## mossys (Nov 18, 2010)

> sounds like something id be wanting to cross into the alf#3 or the NYLD i am working with


Oguns Thunder = JEM X Nightmare..
I Love the sati dom structure with the indy budding..
but there are also ultra satis in there..
what ever floats your boat.



> I love coming in here in the mornings with a nice cup of coffee and reading about 4 new pages a day.


That is what I like...
you never know what you are gonna learn.



> Now I've heard they only have a 19% germ rate


woooof...



> So I guess it's up to me to bring it to the world.


AF Pioneer..you grow it first and if she is a Beaut..well all be following..



> Mossy man I love your sense of humor mate,


appreciated...
for me this is a bit like a friday night out in the pub with my m8's..
Bit of bragging..bit of laughing..bit of learning and bit of tormenting your m8's...
you learn more when you are having Fun.

If teachers could make it so enjoyable..we would all have Degrees.



> lol... so what are you sayin? we're goin' into the closet or comin out? I'm confuzed....


Well..they are coming Out of the closet as AF growers..
But..
going into the closet to Grow them...(small indoor grow rooms..).. 

John Mondello..I Think it was you that posted the PH of blood for me...
but the post is so far back I can't find it...
Cheers..gives me something to think about...



> Maybe there is a hidden genetic in the auto that makes it produce
> a more relaxed high/mood


I Think..that may not be so far out...
I Think that the crosses where you can actually smell the original LR smell in them..
Before they mature..
could be holding double bubble..
That is why those crosses are so good for meds.
Things to discuss at a later date.



> This is interesting. Ive done a million other things with the peppers but never thought of it like this.





> lol i think ill give it a try


It took a couple of days to work with the cream..

For simpleness..at first
I would use it just as a olive oil paste..
rub it on with your finger tip..
on the innner and outer gum of the affected tooth..
close your mouth and wait for the steam to erupt from your ears.
(I was told little and often with the cream..)
I does burn..
but it seems to cancel/burn out out some of the nerve pain..

and it is Definitely Preferable to nerve pain.

IF it works on your teeth..it May just help LadyD's back too..
just strain the residual chilli oil and add to a normal massage oil or Unscented moisturiser for her.



> Anybody seen him lately?


No....but I know he gets a lot of pressure on his time...so I don't worry if he goes quiet every now and then.


----------



## erockaholic (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey guys, just thought I'd pop in and show off my little Jet 47 auto. Germinated on Oct. 25th, so shes closing in on a month old. Just over 7 inches now, she smells like a mix between a regular MJ and cut grass. No nutes yet, gonna start her on some tiger bloom next week.

Vegged under a 400w MH, now shes in the 600w HPS room on 18/6.


----------



## erockaholic (Nov 18, 2010)

What I thought was funny about the Jet 47 is that there are no pictures of a grow out there, just a single stock image (checked google images). It was pretty accurate, this little girl is looking exactly like the photo.


----------



## mossys (Nov 18, 2010)

FullD..endoriums Blue..
Have a look at the height of the plastic around the sides..
and the Blue is very close to soil level...

Any chance some of that damage might be heat stress because the sides of the pot are TOO High and trapping the heat from the lamp in..? 

erockaholic...


> Jet 47 auto


She is lovely m8..
that main-stem is great..I like the fatties..
what is in her...?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 18, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> I love coming in here in the mornings with a nice cup of coffee and reading about 4 new pages a day.
> 
> Just a quick update on my Sagamatha. Now I've heard they only have a 19% germ rate, but I had no problems and yesterday evening she popped her head above the soil(FFOF), and by this morning she had turned up and was looking for that glorious light. I gave her a very light mix of Sugar Daddy/Root 66 1/4 strength. I went really light because this is a brand new strain for me and there is literally no info out there about it. So I guess it's up to me to bring it to the world.
> 
> Mossy man I love your sense of humor mate, thanks for being so open and willing to teach. Not to often do you see anyone with the amount of success you've had willing to share it with others. Most peeps are greedy with secrets, just like the old pool players (Billiards for my friends across the pond).


How long did it take to get your STAR RYDERS? As of 3 days ago royal mail said that mine has past overseas to the usps and the usps says the original post is preparing to dispatch. I just checked and the status hasn't changed on both ends. I am getting anxious and somewhat nervous. Do I have anything to worry about?

Oh, and I am assuming you got yours from attitude.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah man, I got my seeds form Attitude. My shipments usually only take 7 days to get to the East Coast, BUT the time before I ordered the Sagamatha's it took like 20 days. That was the only time I've had trouble, but I think it had something to do with all the mail bombs being found, so extra attention must have been what was up.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 18, 2010)

Well it's only been 10 days and I am in the deep south so I am sure I have nothing to worry about. I just don't know why the status hasn't changed in 3 days.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 18, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Well it's only been 10 days and I am in the deep south so I am sure I have nothing to worry about. I just don't know why the status hasn't changed in 3 days.


To be honest man, I never check the status, its like watching paint dry.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 18, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> To be honest man, I never check the status, its like watching paint dry.


exactly, USPS does nto track as well as fedex or ups. there system is way behind and they sadly dont care about updating the process. they just figure you'll get it when you get it.

I recently had to order some replacement parts for a few laptops that i was fixing and i had to get the motherboards from china, needless to say the china air site worked great

USPS did not. The day i got the package the site still was not updated, took them a week to update the status of received. I wanted to watch it because when i ordered 

my original stock from attitude i had the same issue, it got here in 7 days, but the status never updated till the day after i got it. Then all the steps showed

i also live in the south HBS, they should get there though.


----------



## loudpac (Nov 18, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> To be honest man, I never check the status, its like watching paint dry.


 couldn't have said it better myself.. you'll be iight. you have to realsie 100's of people do it all the time weekly int he states. jus relax and you will recieve that long awaited package..
i may be new to the site, but not to this hobby, NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 18, 2010)

HA! That is just about right. I try to not think about it and be patient but my head won't leave my head alone sometimes. Good luck on your SR and hopefully this time next week my DDR'S with be looking for that glorious light.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance pac.


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 18, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Well it's only been 10 days and I am in the deep south so I am sure I have nothing to worry about. I just don't know why the status hasn't changed in 3 days.


 When I ordered mine It took a couple of days while it sat in the same limbo Has it already reached any sorting facilities. I am in the mid south and it went to New York first. mine took 12 days from the time I mailed them a money order


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> I Think..that may not be so far out...
> I Think that the crosses where you can actually smell the original LR smell in them..
> Before they mature..
> could be holding double bubble..
> ...


Ill have to look out for this in the future to see if i smell it or not
it would be interesting to prove this theory
but i think it speaks for its self most of the time
we have a buch of guys in here growing Autos 
chilln' hanging out and having a good time
then a toll comes in that is a photo grower 
and blam thread gets hit by ignorance lol
we may already have the answer




> It took a couple of days to work with the cream..


Something else for me to work on this weekend
i thought it was gonna be a relaxed one but looks like im gonna have a bit of home work to do
If this works i may market some. Most of the local convenience stores here as well as the mom and pop sell some of my sauces and powders, so i already have an in if this works out 






> IF it works on your teeth..it May just help LadyD's back too..
> just strain the residual chilli oil and add to a normal massage oil or Unscented moisturiser for her.


Its worth a try maybe i can stop the grumpiness two ways now so maybe double the pleasure ? 



> No....but I know he gets a lot of pressure on his time...so I don't worry if he goes quiet every now and then.


Noted, im just lucky i can be on here as much my self. This IT gig keeps me running



mossys said:


> FullD..endoriums Blue..
> Have a look at the height of the plastic around the sides..
> and the Blue is very close to soil level...


Thats a good point Mossy, i actually didnt look at that at first. I guess it was the small pic, but i didnt see how high the sides were. I just saw the yellow and was like yikes!

I deff think that this can be an insult to injury. that looks like a good three inches if not more that hes got there. I think that if he raised the light a little as well as trimmed those sides out he should be good. That tissue is shot though, i am not sure that those leafs are gonna heal. If the tissue is scorched its done. Hell have to watch for healthy new growth to determine weither or not hes got it fixed 

@endoriums what is the height from the soil to the top of that planter? I think Mossy caught something that i didn't, i think that you should recover but you may need to trim that planter down a little. I dont think that she is able to dissipate the heat properly


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 18, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> HOLY AUTO GROWERS BATMAN! There are guys coming out of the woodwork. I wouldn't say they were coming out of the closet. I don't know them enough to be smack talking just yet. Maybe in time and all in good fun though.
> 
> Hey, has anyone used BOTANICARE ZHO ROOT INOCULANT or know someone who has used it? It says it has 6 different fungi and glycine (amino acid). Is this a good product?


I used botanicare... it was good... but I've recently switched to FF Root Drench.... many more flora! Very good shit so far (though I'm only about 8 days into beta testing)


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> hydrolenny....the green has started to put a mango/skunk pheno out..keep your nose open for it..I haven't had it myself..
> But..
> test reports say it is a good un...
> 
> ...



well, I have to throw 2 cents here.. I had 2 of my Super Silver Haze Go all yellow (except buds) like that this season... all the rest stayed green right through... the 2 that bwent yellow were in about the same spot... outdoor.... so I was thinking either nutes defficiency or maybe just sub-pheno... just an observatory comment i guess

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD...
> one of the few creams that did have a bit of effect on nerve pain is zacin..
> a topical application made with concentrated chilli.
> 
> ...


 
well now that you mention it mossys... I've done some pretty extensive research in this field actually. I make an infusion with jalapenos (and or habaneros) basically any pepper with capsaicin by blending the peppers first and then adding oil to it, blending it further to get a good suspension mix.... I like either coconut oil or penaut oil (high smoke points and farily healthy oils). This is a great way to heal yourself.... apply topically for direct pain relief (yes it burns a lil first)... and its even better when used as a cooking oil to "spice to your liking". I reccomend anyone not used to eating jalapenos raw or ho is very sensistive to it to go easy on the peppers at first.... yopu'll need to cook in the oil for about 2 hours.... basically like making oil for brownies. It also works great as a massage oil and a little citation....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capsaicin#Medical

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 18, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> You bet they do. And sadly this thread has had a few real tools.
> But if you starve them like you said they go away
> 
> 
> ...


 
yeah, it actually stimulates healing by drawing in certain receptors in the blood... in that wiki thing...

J

ps - just kidding around about the closet dude..I'm neither in or out eiher... just wanted to make everybody crack a smile


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 18, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> ps - just kidding around about the closet dude..I'm neither in or out eiher... just wanted to make everybody crack a smile


Oh i know bro i had to kid back with ya


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> If teachers could make it so enjoyable..we would all have Degrees.
> 
> 
> Well..they are coming Out of the closet as AF growers..
> ...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 18, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> exactly, USPS does nto track as well as fedex or ups. there system is way behind and they sadly dont care about updating the process. they just figure you'll get it when you get it.
> 
> I recently had to order some replacement parts for a few laptops that i was fixing and i had to get the motherboards from china, needless to say the china air site worked great
> 
> ...


yeah, usps might as well not bother with "tracking" its more like "delivery confirmation"

ups and fedex are always spot-on tho!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 18, 2010)

I too, very much look forward to my "thread read" on here every day... large cup of coffe handy as well... however... haven't smoked yet today... think its over-due!
with that said... its 4:16... I've got 4 minutes to prep.... peace all!


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 18, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Ive just noticed something, we have soil and soil-less mixes covered in here we need a hydro guy in here too.


I wouldnt call myself any kind of expert at all, but I started out in hydro and have been very successful (successful to me). I am using a 3 gal DWC bubbler and Botanicare hydro nutes growing in clay pebbles. All 4 plants that I have grown in my DWC setup have grown very well and very big. Unfortunately 3 of the 4 turned out to be males. 

So, yes, you have a hydro guy here, but with very limited experience. 

But, I am going to move on to an autopot setup using coco and perlite. The autopot will give me the opportunity to not have to tend to my plants as often, which, in my growing space is a pain in the ass to access.


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> hydrolenny....the green has started to put a mango/skunk pheno out..keep your nose open for it..I haven't had it myself..
> But..
> test reports say it is a good un...
> 
> ...


Mossy - 
I chopped the purp last night. Got a pretty good yield I feel from such a small plant! I dont have a scale, but will try to borrow one from a buddy when dry. I am planning on taking a look at the greenie and depending on how it looks, I may chop in the next couple of days, if not tonight. It should be a good yielder... the greenie is a hedge! I'll scope it out and post some pics, along with the pics from the purp right before chop. I think I need a new pair of scissors after last night.. completely gunked up! I had to resist the urge to lick the scissors after I was done! haha

P.S., my plants are all indoors and temps dont get below 55F/12C.


----------



## Bighill (Nov 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> close up..the "Hair" has a Very similar internal structure...


Yeah eh!! There is some thing going on there for sure. Mother nature doesn't do things for any old reason. A duct must be for transporting some thing 

I also find it interesting you see alot more of these hairs in the indica strains. When i was looking at sativa pics of similar magnification, you don't see nearly as much. These are the white almost tric looking things? Not the red hair's but.... you know what i am trying to say? lol

I almost missed this post, it was a few pages back.. 

I had some other stoner talk to go on about but the dog won't stop asking to go outside. Glad i don't have to shit otuside, snow'd be brushing jim and the twins... been snowing for 6 days now lol.. He looks funny bouncing around like a deer out there.

So i will tuch back later. 

Bh.


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> and that is what it is all about..
> 
> Curious..did your Mi5 auto..?


I've grown 4 mi5s all that auto'd, but I gave 2 to a buddy who has a 150 or 200 watt CFL setup in exchange for some computer parts and one of his didn't, he had to switch to 12/12 for 8 days to get it to flower after 6 weeks of veg.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 18, 2010)

hey guys... I'm 10 days from start and 6 days out from germination... wanted to double check here... it seems general consensus is no nutes till flowering? no veg phase nutes.... right?


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm of the opinion that nutes that young can burn and cause lockout, I usually start with mine a week-10 days into flower at 1/3 dose and work up to 1/2 dosage, my little girls don't need much to thrive. (FFOF mixed 60/40 w/ perlite which makes it super light and tiger bloom only with calmg) I've found that autos are actually pretty simple to tend to if you follow a few simple suggestions.

In the spring I hope to get my own super soil going on though when I build my raised bed garden outside, so hopefully I'll be nute free then.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 18, 2010)

Dale Dickerson said:


> I'm of the opinion that nutes that young can burn and cause lockout, I usually start with mine a week-10 days into flower at 1/3 dose and work up to 1/2 dosage, my little girls don't need much to thrive. (FFOF mixed 60/40 w/ perlite which makes it super light and tiger bloom only with calmg) I've found that autos are actually pretty simple to tend to if you follow a few simple suggestions.
> 
> In the spring I hope to get my own super soil going on though when I build my raised bed garden outside, so hopefully I'll be nute free then.


thanks for the speedy feedyback! lol yeah, thy're happy n healthy... just gonna hit em w/ water n let em ride till 10 days or sao I guess.... man 3rd leaf set starting already!
prolific little bitches they are!
J


----------



## YarndiYarns (Nov 18, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> thanks for the speedy feedyback! lol yeah, thy're happy n healthy... just gonna hit em w/ water n let em ride till 10 days or sao I guess.... man 3rd leaf set starting already!
> prolific little bitches they are!
> J


Hi guys, in my (verly limited) experience I found that my Easy Riders are super sensitive to nutrients, having stunted one early on, but the Hindu Kush responded well to it. 

Sadly I was only using the colour chart PH readers until today when my digital PH tester arrived. It has confirmed that I had been trying to 'feed' my girls with a PH'd water of below 5.5!! For FUCK SAKE!! No wonder I had so much dramas. 

I believe one of my easy riders survived the onslaught becuase of the difference in soil composition. I have used three different types/per-centages as a learning experience.
I have been foliar feeding them supplements of Magnesium (EPSOM Salts) once a week to bring back the green into the foliage. It seems to be working (albeit slowly).
I've corrected the PH with a better tester/reader and added lime to the soil (top cover on the easy riders and into the soil itself for the Hindu Kush).

I have been enjoying this thread and I thank you for sharing your experiences and experiments.

Regards,

Yarndi.


----------



## Bighill (Nov 18, 2010)

You should get into organic growing mate. Dolomitic lime at 1 tbs per gal will help buffer your soil from ph swings.. That and good healthy soil, the microbes will do pretty much all the work for you. Just feed teas. If you are using allready ph'd soil mixes you won't need to add much lime. For example Promix was ok from the bag, sunshine mix is great from the bag fox farms happy frog is good (hot tho). I do still add some lime to any peat based mix, as it gets acidic as it composts. 

As far as feeding atuos, they will tell you when they need it. The first sign they are feeding on them selves is when the cotlydons turn yellow and die. Then once that one finger one goes it's a good time to hit em up with low/mild veg nutes. Again i like a good soil mix, you can just add water until mid flower.

Bh.


----------



## KuLong (Nov 18, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> hey guys... I'm 10 days from start and 6 days out from germination... wanted to double check here... it seems general consensus is no nutes till flowering? no veg phase nutes.... right?


I don't know about the general consensus, but I started my nutes form the first week on and have had trouble with burning her. You can check out my journal.

I will definitely lay off the nutes (except seaweed) with my next auto until flower.

Also Bighill, I use 1 dry ounce of Dolomite lime per gallon and never had a PH problem thus far.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 18, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> exactly, USPS does nto track as well as fedex or ups. there system is way behind and they sadly dont care about updating the process. they just figure you'll get it when you get it.
> 
> I recently had to order some replacement parts for a few laptops that i was fixing and i had to get the motherboards from china, needless to say the china air site worked great
> 
> ...


I should expect it any day then. It would still be nice if I had some sort of time frame so I could be looking for it. I figured it would just automatically update when they scan it after pulling it off of the plane. Why even have some kind of tracking system that doesn't function?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 18, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> I should expect it any day then. It would still be nice if I had some sort of time frame so I could be looking for it. I figured it would just automatically update when they scan it after pulling it off of the plane. Why even have some kind of tracking system that doesn't function?


that would be the question wouldn't it? Prob just so they can say they have package tracking cuz everyone private already kicked their ass on it. So instead of do it right and cause Mass Postal Freakout Disorder (hereby referred to as MPFD from now on), they skimped... lol


----------



## Scrooge (Nov 18, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Ok This is my first post on here and I am about to start my first grow. I have read this entire thread and I am hooked. It's great to see people that don't at all mind being an, "online marijuana coach" if you will.
> 
> I have [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]SAGARMATHA SEEDS Double Diesel Ryder Feminized and





Harry Bald Sack said:


> [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Lowryder #2 x AK47 on their way.[/FONT]
> 
> So here is what I am working with. My cab is 4' wide x 4' high x 12.5" deep, lined with white posterboard. I will grow 3 plants at a time in 1.5g pots. I am going to run 3 85w cfl's (=300w) with the color temp of 5100k, which leads me to my 1st question. Does this mean that the bulb is full spectrum and will they work for both veg. and flowering?
> 
> ...


[/FONT]

Im just catching up on this thread after being out of town on business for the past couple of weeks. 

It sounds like your grow is just a little bit bigger than mine. Im setting up a very small micro-grow to alleviate my UC symptoms.

From what I gather, these guys were on another forum and have found and new home for RIU to discuss AF Strains. Ive learned a lot from these folks since I decided that auto-flowers were the best for my current situation.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 19, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> that would be the question wouldn't it? Prob just so they can say they have package tracking cuz everyone private already kicked their ass on it. So instead of do it right and cause Mass Postal Freakout Disorder (hereby referred to as MPFD from now on), they skimped... lol




HAHAHA Well maybe it is a good thing for us that they don't have their shit together, if you know what I mean... and God forbid we have a, "MPFD" epidemic. lmao
Maybe they should have stuck with the PONY EXPRESS system.



Scrooge said:


> I&#8217;m just catching up on this thread after being out of town on business for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> It sounds like your grow is just a little bit bigger than mine. I&#8217;m setting up a very small micro-grow to alleviate my UC symptoms.
> 
> From what I gather, these guys were on another forum and have found and new home for RIU to discuss AF Strains. I&#8217;ve learned a lot from these folks since I decided that auto-flowers were the best for my current situation.


UC symptoms?

Yes, I have definitely learned allot from these cats and continue to learn more every day. Not to mention that they are a bunch of cool ass mofo's.

HATS OFF TO YOU GUYS!!!


----------



## Endorium (Nov 19, 2010)

On page 70 of this great thead I posted top down pics of my babies. Do you think I should trim them more??


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry to jump in but 1 thing i've always wondered is with AF's when you run (for example) an 18/6 schedule is it ok to wake them during the dark period bearing in mind they don't react to photoperiod?


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 19, 2010)

Endorium said:


> On page 70 of this great thead I posted top down pics of my babies. Do you think I should trim them more??


Endorium all i would think about is the food stores are mostly in the fan leaves so you want to leave as many as possible till they go brown, then there technically dead so cut them, if your worried about light and the lower buds why don't you think of doing a staggered harvest, take the top off when it's ready and lower you lights so the bottom buds can fatten up? Staggered harvests are so under-rated!

Sorry Mossy, FullD and the rest of you for butting in! Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 19, 2010)

Slayer545 said:


> Sorry to jump in but 1 thing i've always wondered is with AF's when you run (for example) an 18/6 schedule is it ok to wake them during the dark period bearing in mind they don't react to photoperiod?


I pretty sure its okay, that's the great thing about them. I wouldn't advise waking them up all the time though, as that may affect your yield.


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 19, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> I pretty sure its okay, that's the great thing about them. I wouldn't advise waking them up all the time though, as that may affect your yield.


Thanks Hitman, i've never noticed them being affected but it's just they look so good you want to stare at them even when there sleeping!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

Endorium said:


> On page 70 of this great thead I posted top down pics of my babies. Do you think I should trim them more??


I think that i may have answered in a quote but there has been so much posting going on that it may have got lost in the mix

I think that they look great now. There will be more light penetration going on now.
One thing that i would do is stop trimming for a while, once the buds have filled out 
and you are into flushing then you can consider trimming again allowing the last few weeks 
as much light as possible.



Slayer545 said:


> Endorium all i would think about is the food stores are mostly in the fan leaves so you want to leave as many as possible till they go brown, then there technically dead so cut them, if your worried about light and the lower buds why don't you think of doing a staggered harvest, take the top off when it's ready and lower you lights so the bottom buds can fatten up? Staggered harvests are so under-rated!
> 
> Sorry Mossy, FullD and the rest of you for butting in! Just my 2 cents worth!


Greetings Slayer545, glad to have you aboard, and your 2 cents is always welcome. Seems that is what has been driving the thread.  Its all about coming in here sand sharing.

You are right about the food stores, this is exactly where the plant holds all its sugars/food to sustain life. However removing some of the fan leafs will not harm her as much as people lead to believe. Most of the time we are using some sort of nutrition to feed our gals. We are supplying them with a constant source of food so they don't have to rely on them selfs for it. Making it easier for them to grow, or at least i think. 

The reason that you see so many fans is because this is the plants way of defending its self so to speak. In nature she is going to loose fan's anyway from things like bugs, wind, rain, and things of that nature. So they do produce several of them to sustain the fact that they WILL loose some. Mind you even if a strain is grown in doors for generations that is one thing that you most likely cant breed out of them, nor would you want to. As long as you are feeding the girls they can pull all there needs from the roots and medium and not from them selves.

So with this in mind i don't think trimming a few fans here and there are gonna hurt a thing. I look at it this way. Yes there is a possibility that you can trim too much and slow growth for a few days or even stunt the plant. And i think that if you don't want to trim a staggered harvest is the way to go, either way you'll be waiting the same time if she stunts or you take her staggered. 

But if your feeding the plant and trim a little and watch the growth pattern you can have the best of both worlds thicker buds all around and a harvest all at once.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

Dale Dickerson said:


> I'm of the opinion that nutes that young can burn and cause lockout, I usually start with mine a week-10 days into flower at 1/3 dose and work up to 1/2 dosage, my little girls don't need much to thrive. (FFOF mixed 60/40 w/ perlite which makes it super light and tiger bloom only with calmg) I've found that autos are actually pretty simple to tend to if you follow a few simple suggestions.
> 
> In the spring I hope to get my own super soil going on though when I build my raised bed garden outside, so hopefully I'll be nute free then.


This is interesting stuff here guys, i usually have to feed my girls way before the 10 day mark, but i think i know why.
I know that all plants need different things, there like women, no two are alike. But I see that most of you can pass through the seedling/veg stage with out having to feed. I usually start off in the jiffy pellets and then transfer to a cup 
once they have showed their heads. 

Seems to me that the FFoF has what these guys need at a light dose that keeps them going till they hit the bloom stage.
what all this comes to is that i am running another test this run. I have 5 out of 6 new germs out of the ground and sucking in the HPS. These guys were planted direct to the soil that i make. I plant on only using my super charged rain water this run. No teas, no ferts just the rain water. I want to see if my soil will run all the way through to bloom with out the nutes. the soil that these guys went into is not a hot hot mix like super soil, i just has the right amounts of this and that so she can grow as natural and organic as possible.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> As far as feeding atuos, they will tell you when they need it. The first sign they are feeding on them selves is when the cotlydons turn yellow and die. Then once that one finger one goes it's a good time to hit em up with low/mild veg nutes. Again i like a good soil mix, you can just add water until mid flower.
> 
> Bh.


Couldn't agree with you more here my friend, i have noticed that these little guys will tell you plain out they need something. All that needs to be done is listen to them and supply their demand.

Going organic is the best thing that i have done. Things taste and smell better, the smoke is cleaner and there is little to no ash left once i burn a bowl. I think its the best thing that has happened in my grow closet. I am now testing my soils limits, my goal this round is to see if the soil has finally everything it needed to do a full run with just water i have tested a few times in the past but still needed to add food. I want things in there as natural as they can be. Seems to me that they want to reward you more when you get it dialed in like that


PS if anyone tried to send me a PM and couldn't im sorry i keep forgetting to clean them out at 50. Good to go now


----------



## KuLong (Nov 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I am now testing my soils limits, my goal this round is to see if the soil has finally everything it needed to do a full run with just water i have tested a few times in the past but still needed to add food. I want things in there as natural as they can be. Seems to me that they want to reward you more when you get it dialed in like that


You have a soil recipe you are willing to share?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

KuLong said:


> You have a soil recipe you are willing to share?


Here ya go it was posted a few pages back 



FullDuplex said:


> Most of my stuff is natural and home brewed. Both soil and nutes are all hand mixed and made by me.
> 
> Over the last year or so i have finally got my soil and teas down to a science. I can run a plant in the soil from start to finish and only use water to feed them, then if i want a kick i can add the teas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Greetings Slayer545, glad to have you aboard, and your 2 cents is always welcome. Seems that is what has been driving the thread.  Its all about coming in here sand sharing.


Thanks FullD, sorry didn't want to seem like i've just jumped in from nowhere, it's taken me 3 days to read the whole thread before i posted anything!!

The 1 piece of advice i will give on AF's, IMO let them stretch a little..... If you grow them perfectly with no stretch you end up with a rock hard 15" tall plant, a dense 40g Cola and 20g off the side branches, this is great but i've found bud rot to be a big problem, if you let them stretch a little you get a 2 foot plant which has a good 30g Cola and about 40g off the side branches (All wet weights by the way!) and bud rot never seems to be a problem!

Just my opinion, perhaps im the only 1 that has problem with bud rot in some of the AF's, but im sure i've read on another thread somewhere this is a problem with them!

And before any doubters think im "slateing AF's" i love them! Potency, Taste, Bud Appeal, It's all there in the AF's if your willing to give them a go!


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 19, 2010)

Chopped the green PJ last night. Ran into a bit of an issue that I am still irritated about. Looks like things got a little warm under my HPS and dried out the tips of some buds and leaves. Not a huge deal, but required some extra trimming. 

Testing the buds on this plant dont show them as sticky as the purple PJ, but definitely much more yield. I was able to see a couple trichs with some amber (not in these pics), so figured that I would go ahead and chop. 

I cant pinpoint the smell of the green PJ. Definitely not the same smell as the purp. Cant put my finger on it. Not sure its mango, but definitely a somewhat unique smell.


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 19, 2010)

How many days was that Lenny?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

Slayer545 said:


> Thanks FullD, sorry didn't want to seem like i've just jumped in from nowhere, it's taken me 3 days to read the whole thread before i posted anything!!
> 
> The 1 piece of advice i will give on AF's, IMO let them stretch a little..... If you grow them perfectly with no stretch you end up with a rock hard 15" tall plant, a dense 40g Cola and 20g off the side branches, this is great but i've found bud rot to be a big problem, if you let them stretch a little you get a 2 foot plant which has a good 30g Cola and about 40g off the side branches (All wet weights by the way!) and bud rot never seems to be a problem!
> 
> ...


First off i want to thank you for taking to read this massive monster. I have to watch the thread like a hawk because if i dont i miss things as it grows so fast during the day it blows my mind. The reason for that is guys who are in here sharing experience after experience and thast all i ever wanted is for a place for auto growers to call home. So never worry about posting anything about them here  

Second about the stretching i have to agree. I really havent let the last few stretch at all and i have to go in and get my fingers behind the buds allowing air flow. this is the main reason that i have 4 fans in there on top of the intake and exhaust fan. I havent had any bud rot yet because of the extra care but i deff could see this being a problem for a novice. Once they get dense they hold a little extra water weight hidden behind the buds. Great tip to add here my friend.



hydrolenny said:


> I cant pinpoint the smell of the green PJ. Definitely not the same smell as the purp. Cant put my finger on it. Not sure its mango, but definitely a somewhat unique smell.


Let me ask you this Lenny, back when you watered her did the smell intensify? Does it smell like incense/spiced cherries? If so you have a killer pheno on your hands my friend. I now know why mossy Raves about this  


This girl looks like the one i had only on a bigger scale.






I bet you got a hold of the incense pheno on that one


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 19, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> How many days was that Lenny?


Right at 60 days. I might have let it go a couple more days, but was worried about the heat damage. Plus, like I said, I saw some ambering of a few trichs, so figured it was time.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

hydrolenny said:


> So, yes, you have a hydro guy here, but with very limited experience.


And thats all i needed was some one who was successful with a hydro setup. Someone i can reference with and share their experiences with. If you were successful and got a yield and didn't kill them something you did was right and thats all we need as a building block  glad to have you here lenny


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 19, 2010)

Slayer545 said:


> Thanks FullD, sorry didn't want to seem like i've just jumped in from nowhere, it's taken me 3 days to read the whole thread before i posted anything!!
> 
> The 1 piece of advice i will give on AF's, IMO let them stretch a little..... If you grow them perfectly with no stretch you end up with a rock hard 15" tall plant, a dense 40g Cola and 20g off the side branches, this is great but i've found bud rot to be a big problem, if you let them stretch a little you get a 2 foot plant which has a good 30g Cola and about 40g off the side branches (All wet weights by the way!) and bud rot never seems to be a problem!
> 
> ...


 I have a short space to work with 30" to be exact so I just leave a fan on them. If they do need to be short just move more air over them.


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Let me ask you this Lenny, back when you watered her did the smell intensify? Does it smell like incense/spiced cherries? If so you have a killer pheno on your hands my friend. I now know why mossy Raves about this


No, I cant say it smells like cherries either... its more of a musky, non-sweet smell, maybe advocado sort-of. It was definitely different from the purple smell. I just cant put my finger on it. Maybe mango, like Mossy was asking about, but I would need to have a mango handy to compare to!


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Second about the stretching i have to agree. I really havent let the last few stretch at all and i have to go in and get my fingers behind the buds allowing air flow. this is the main reason that i have 4 fans in there on top of the intake and exhaust fan. I havent had any bud rot yet because of the extra care but i deff could see this being a problem for a novice. Once they get dense they hold a little extra water weight hidden behind the buds. Great tip to add here my friend.


My problem is the cold weather, temps drop as low as 45F during the night period, during the day they don't raise above about 58F, i know this is stupidly low but the AF's are so resiliant and don't seem to suffer too badly, in fact the cold helps them stretch thus avoiding the whole bud rot due to low temps, think it goe's back to that "Heart of a Lion" someone mentioned earlier!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

hydrolenny said:


> No, I cant say it smells like cherries either... its more of a musky, non-sweet smell, maybe advocado sort-of. It was definitely different from the purple smell. I just cant put my finger on it. Maybe mango, like Mossy was asking about, but I would need to have a mango handy to compare to!


Never had that scent over here but i do agree i think its time you go to the store 
you can test the theory that we have been working on
I am gonna give the mango a run today to see if i get the synergy effect.

Maybe if you have a mango scent going on over there and a mango to eat
you might have a kick ass combo it would be interesting to see and then compare our results.


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 19, 2010)

hydrolenny said:


> Right at 60 days. I might have let it go a couple more days, but was worried about the heat damage. Plus, like I said, I saw some ambering of a few trichs, so figured it was time.


 I have one that I pollinated and It is looking ripe but the seeds I have popped off of it won't germ yet. I am thinking it will have to go a little longer. Any one have experience with growing for seed stock?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

Slayer545 said:


> My problem is the cold weather, temps drop as low as 45F during the night period, during the day they don't raise above about 58F, i know this is stupidly low but the AF's are so resiliant and don't seem to suffer too badly, in fact the cold helps them stretch thus avoiding the whole bud rot due to low temps, think it goe's back to that "Heart of a Lion" someone mentioned earlier!!


I have to agree they do have hearts like lions, can grow anywhere!


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> And thats all i needed was some one who was successful with a hydro setup. Someone i can reference with and share their experiences with. If you were successful and got a yield and didn't kill them something you did was right and thats all we need as a building block  glad to have you here lenny


I can say that the hydro setup was much easier than I expected. In fact, may have worked out better than I needed it to, hence the the large growth and burnt tips due to it growing too close to my grow light. Only real issue I had to watch out for was during the last week or two making sure the reservoir had enough water. Plant was going through a gallon of water every 2 days.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I have one that I pollinated and It is looking ripe but the seeds I have popped off of it won't germ yet. I am thinking it will have to go a little longer. Any one have experience with growing for seed stock?


Funny you bring this up. I have had experience with photo girls seeding but not to many autos. this is the one thing that is new to me that i am still very green in or at least i feel this way.
I just recently spoke with Mossy on this exact same subject. I too have a preggo PJ atm and was wondering the same question when will they be done?

His response was 4 weeks after pollination takes place is the typical "done" time for the seeds, also told me to let them dry for 2 weeks before i even try to germ them out.
This will keep from non germs as well as mutants and stumpies


----------



## mossys (Nov 19, 2010)

Can I start with a couple of Tips...

I grow in universal compo only..no pre-ferts..
and I find that my plants sometimes need a little ferts a couple of days before sex.

IF I see them slow a bit round the 10-14 day mark..I mix a Teaspoon sugar to pint of water..
Feed it to them at night..and if the leaves look as if they have perked up..lifted..by morning
then they are asking for a feed.
IF they need a feed..I use 1/4 strength.

I have seen a Lot more people damage girls by giving them Too much food..than too little.
IF in doubt..leave it out.

On the seed thing...
I find on my conditions..seed takes about 4 weeks from fert to finish..
But..
different genetics..different grow conditions can alter this..
so take as a guide..and tailor your times in to your conditions...genetics

IF you are not sure.
remove 1 middle bud..
leave to wilt overnight..then pop the seed and see what % you have ripe.
If you are happy..take it down.

If you watch the calyx..it will go a softer colour and crepey..it loosens round the seed.
THAT is normally the best indicator that they are ripe.


Germing times..
I have actually germed seed from a Mother before she was even cut from the soil...
But..
Optimum timing is around 10 days dry..

Pushing them too early generally results in bad germ..or crappy plants..
not worth the waste of lights and compo. 

again depending on your individual conditions.

When you receive seeds through the post..ALWAYS put them somewhere to dry gently for a couple of days..
seeds germ Better when they are DRY..

AF's cold and mold..
I grow AF's outdoor for most of the season..
I am lucky because although we get cold..I have high light levels.
I've had mine outdoor down to air frost..
and they never mold..
But..
if I see a patch of dank/cloud coming on the 3 day forecast..
I flush and stop the ferts..
Ferts..plus low conditions..almost invariably lead to MOLD in AF's.

JM


> ps - just kidding around about the closet dude..I'm neither in or out eiher... just wanted to make everybody crack a smile


I have smiled at a few of them..I think we have the same humour...
I keep thinking you must have children in the house..
because I'm sure that is where I got mine.

(Anybody that has ever lived with teenagers will either crack-up or develop a wry sense of humour..)

Cheers for all that info m8..I shall have a good read this weekend.



> Ive learned a lot from these folks since I decided that auto-flowers were the best for my current situation.





> Yes, I have definitely learned allot from these cats and continue to learn more every day. Not to mention that they are a bunch of cool ass mofo's.
> 
> HATS OFF TO YOU GUYS!!!


Weeelll..we may have Started it..
but you are all doing it now..
the amount of info coming into the thread now is amazing.

Everyone is helping..advising..supporting everyone else..
thats the way it should be.....  ..



> Thanks Hitman, i've never noticed them being affected but it's just they look so good you want to stare at them even when there sleeping!!


OMG....
Stub out that smoke..raise your right hand and repeat after me...


> "My name is...insert as necessary...
> I am an AF CannAHolic..."


Throw an extra chair in the group therapy room FullD...
we have another one..

Sirens..


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 19, 2010)

I guess I will just have to be more patient. I will just feel relieved when I can get one to sprout. I don't want to have to order seed every time and I would like to have enough to gift a few out.


----------



## mossys (Nov 19, 2010)

> glad to have you here lenny


Yup...that Beaut says you are qualified in Hydro to me...

Well grown m8..she is brilliant...

How tall is she..20ins...?

Smell will become more distinct as she cures..dries..
and your nose will become more accustomed to the different smells the more you grow...



> I have one that I pollinated and It is looking ripe but the seeds I have popped off of it won't germ yet. I am thinking it will have to go a little longer. Any one have experience with growing for seed stock?


Have you dried them enough m8...
If a seed has matured..nothing much stops them..unless you are trying to germ too fast.

Put a seed on it's end between your teeth and bite down gently..
does the calyx crack..
and does the seed taste..fresh..slightly nutty..

If so..they should be okay..
just wait another week before you try again.

How long have you had them drying..?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

mossys said:


> AF's cold and mold..
> I grow AF's outdoor for most of the season..
> I am lucky because although we get cold..I have high light levels.
> I've had mine outdoor down to air frost..
> ...


Great thing to know as well as great timing, this is a prime example of why this thread has been so successful 

i am coming into the colder months with my op and was wondering what i may have to look out for. this will be the first time that i have grown year round. i usually shut things down for the colder months but i did not want to this year. So this is an even better time to test my soil as i wll not be adding any nutes on this run unless they need it. Cause i dont want to loose a crop either 





> (Anybody that has ever lived with teenagers will either crack-up or develop a wry sense of humour..)


I agree, even the little ones tend to make you think different. But you have to have a sense of humor with them if not they'll drive you up a wall.




> Weeelll..we may have Started it..
> but you are all doing it now..
> the amount of info coming into the thread now is amazing.
> 
> ...


I agree, we got the ball rolling but its the rest of you guys in here that are doing it up!
Like you said EVERYONE is helping, the vibe here is fantastic and the thread is full of a butt load of information that is priceless.
Most of the time this kinda info has to dug for but what good is it to hide it all?
All i can say is keep doing what you are doing guys and this will end up being epic i do believe





> Throw an extra chair in the group therapy room FullD...
> we have another one..


Already out and waiting on him to join in


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok so i have one more question to add in here. I have been doing my germs direct to soil for some time. Stopped using the paper towel method in order to handle them as less a possible. I have had a certain thing happen to me 3 times now since i have started doing this, thing is its all happened with the same strain which in turn makes in interesting.

I usually plant them button down and have never had an issue with them trying to grow upside down. Now i have had three do this and have had to turn them. One was on a previous germ, she made it and was a good smoke, the other two happened in this last germ and i had to turn them around again. Checked on this this morning and one is doing well and the other seems to be fine too.

What could be causing this? Never had an issue with one before but this one particular strain has had three out of 10 so far. Just some interesting stuff to mull over.

Hope everyone has a great weekend, I know i will as its canna tests out the yen yang


----------



## FarmingNinja (Nov 19, 2010)

2 part question...
1 how many AFs could I fit under a 600w hps or a 400w hps? I had decided on a 600 but now that i'm going to go the AF route i'm not sure i need that much. Space and heat wont be an issue either way.
2 i know this would be a ballpark estimate at best but how much could i yield realistically under a 600 vs a 400 with an average yielding AF strain?
I'd like to try to get by with two 1 lb grows a year for me and my dad's med supplies. just not sure if thats realistic or not. i also plan on doing some breeding for fun but yield isn't an issue there so it will probably only be a few plants at a time.
thanks


----------



## hydrolenny (Nov 19, 2010)

mossys said:


> Yup...that Beaut says you are qualified in Hydro to me...
> 
> Well grown m8..she is brilliant...
> 
> ...


Pretty close! It finished up around 22 inches. Really pushed the limits of my small grow space. I'll be working on that issue for future grows. Like I said, it pushed itself too close to the grow lights and I didnt catch it in time. Been focusing on the purple plant and didnt pay close enough attention, but no major damage done. Some dried leaf tips and the top cola had some dried buds, but nothing a little trimming didnt fix!

I am not sure what the photoperiod guys are talking about. For a plant this size, and the time it took, I can not complain about the yield! I'll try to weigh it when dry, but going to be quite a bit. This photo is of half the total yield.


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Already out and waiting on him to join in


I'm in people! I have no more useful information to add but im here!

Actually FullD i plant my beans straight in to the soil without sprouting them first, never had any problems with them growing upside down, it's a good method for autos, out of all them only 1 hasn't sprout.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

hydrolenny said:


> Been focusing on the purple plant and didnt pay close enough attention,


See those colored bitches will do that to you. You spot the color and then its like it sucks you in to its wonderful trap




> This photo is of half the total yield.



Nicely done and i have to agree this plant deff gives you the requirements to be our token hydro guy lol 

and the reason photo guys grumble is that they dont do well with change and new development. Just like anyone else deep set in their ways.
The know that gene pool started with a ruderalis but dont like to think that we have made any kind of forward progress.
BUT we all KNOW better 
I have fallen in love with autos but that doesn't mean that i care any less for photo girls, they just take longer to get what i want
i get great yields and a mature tric in 8 weeks.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

Slayer545 said:


> I'm in people! I have no more useful information to add but im here!
> 
> Actually FullD i plant my beans straight in to the soil without sprouting them first, never had any problems with them growing upside down, it's a good method for autos, out of all them only 1 hasn't sprout.


I am sure that you will and i know that over time i will learn something new from you 

see me either and then one last round and then two this round never seen it before. I usually turn them around and they do fine, but id like to prevent this in the future

just kinda weird


----------



## Bighill (Nov 19, 2010)

FarmingNinja said:


> 2 part question...
> 1 how many AFs could I fit under a 600w hps or a 400w hps? I had decided on a 600 but now that i'm going to go the AF route i'm not sure i need that much. Space and heat wont be an issue either way.
> 2 i know this would be a ballpark estimate at best but how much could i yield realistically under a 600 vs a 400 with an average yielding AF strain?
> I'd like to try to get by with two 1 lb grows a year for me and my dad's med supplies. just not sure if thats realistic or not. i also plan on doing some breeding for fun but yield isn't an issue there so it will probably only be a few plants at a time.
> thanks


Hello mate, i use my 600 when ever i can, you will love the results. You can get rock hard nugs, if the genes are rite.

I have run 60 under a 600, well packed in there. I didn't run that many again, as getting in to watter them and check for nanners is a bloody mission. 4 per sqft is a good rule of thumb for smaller autos. I feel an average of 12-18 grams per plant is not reaching too high. I use 2 gal grow bags alot but i feel a 1gal air pot will do MORE than enough. Too often i break up the root ball and it isn't even to the edge of the bag.

I can get a lb from 20 autos under a 600, with other 12/12 clones going at the same time.. This is also after i have selected what phenos to work with for at least 3 generations. First grow from the seed pack your going to see variation in phenos.


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Ok so i have one more question to add in here. I have been doing my germs direct to soil for some time. Stopped using the paper towel method in order to handle them as less a possible. I have had a certain thing happen to me 3 times now since i have started doing this, thing is its all happened with the same strain which in turn makes in interesting.
> 
> I usually plant them button down and have never had an issue with them trying to grow upside down. Now i have had three do this and have had to turn them. One was on a previous germ, she made it and was a good smoke, the other two happened in this last germ and i had to turn them around again. Checked on this this morning and one is doing well and the other seems to be fine too.
> 
> ...


 I had one jump out of the soil. It looked like a little tadpole trying to get away. I have never had any problem with using the paper towel method. I just don't know how much stress that really causes. nimble fingers and a little care can't hurt but so mutch


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 19, 2010)

Forgot to mention that the little fugitive sprout has grown wildly since I stuck her ass back in the dirt


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 19, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I had one jump out of the soil. It looked like a little tadpole trying to get away. I have never had any problem with using the paper towel method. I just don't know how much stress that really causes. nimble fingers and a little care can't hurt but so mutch


Yeah I do the same thing. I just make sure to NOT touch the tap root.


----------



## Bighill (Nov 19, 2010)

Since i see alot of people asking about soil mixes, this is what i use on my autos on the regular and for the most part i don't have to add many fancy ferts to the waterings. Aside from the boosters.

all mixes are assuming you are using a 2gal pot/bag to grow in. I also mix everything in a 80L tupperware before i put them in the bags. Soo.

Into your 80 liter / mixing container. I usually get to fill 10 bags with the soil i mix, so adjust your accordingly.

1) I put Half full of base medium, you can use coco/peat/compost what ever. I usually use a peat based product, as money only alows so much some times.
2) I will add 10/15 cups of sheep manuer. People use chicken.. Some one told me it makes your buds sweater.. dunno, but i use it. Do some reading on what you are going to add for manuer some take longer to break down.
3) If i have welcome harvest grow on hand, i add about 10 cups. About 1 cup per gallon of soil for your container. IF i have no welcome harvest i'll put in 5 or 6 more cups of sheep.
4) I try to put in about 10/15 cups of blood and bone meal, so for me i put in a half box of the stuff. Autos go into bud so soon you want your soil to be a bit heavy on the flower addatives. 
5) If you have rock phosphate, this is a good time to add about 5 cups to your container. Round about 1/4 to 1/2 cup per 2/gal.
6) I'll usually add in a good bit of perlite, couldn't tell you how much, but you want enough that your soil isn't going to compact. Air pockets in the soil are *KEY*
7) I fill the rest in with worm castings. This stuff is the magic. It brings in microlife, micro nutes and all sorts of good stuff for the soil. Which is why it is called a natural chleating agent. 
 1 tbs per gal of dolomimtic lime.. Crushed pls 

If you can find GREEN SAND... this stuff is good too. 1 cup per gal.. ALSO!!! i almost forgot.. the kelp!!! i swear by this shit. 2 to 3 cups per 2 gal bag... I Love my kelp.. Roids i swear.. Even in teas... good good good.

ANYTHING that had a OMRI rating on the bottle is safe to water to an organic media. Charcole from a fire is good for flower nutes, high in PK.. Don't know what ratios tho.. sorry.. google 


That is the base of what i grow in, some plants need you to bubble some manuer with your molasis/comp teas but for the most part you can get by with that. Plants that are heavy on cal/mag you'll need to do that yourself, epsom salt watered has worked for me. Cal/mag from botanicare is ok on micro life. Not the + one.

Also a good idea to let this sit for a week, and turn at 3 days. You want to get the microlife going in there before you plant into it. You can burn plants when you plant into orgaincs that hasn't been colonized yet. The build up is alot for a plant.
Don't plant seedlings into this.. 14 dayers at least. Or your going to grow a bunch of males.

I water with rain water when ever i can, whe it's dry i am on a RO system. I don't PH my water.. Don't even look at it unmless one is looking off. Hasn't failed me yet. Pure clean burnign goodness that STINKS!!!!!!! Organic buds have a certain pungentness to them.

There is room to move on the amounts, i haven't burnt a plant yet doing this. Have been able to up the flower addatives pretty good with no adverse affects. Even adding the bone meal to my teas durring flower.
Bh.


----------



## b.R. (Nov 19, 2010)

The first 3 pics are of a Pakistan ryder at 27 days...... the 4th pic is a ak48 at 24 days..... the 5th pic is a blue himalaya at 19 days. Just giving everyone an update on the progress the girls have made. i made a few adjustments to them after receiving some much appreciated comments and suggextions from everyone on this site. thanks alot for the help and also for the comments. As before, i am open to any suggestions and help. This is my first grow ever and i am enjoying it fully. It is very addicting and after these 3 plants are complete, i plan on germing 3 more seeds and doing it all over again. Bigger and better with each grow. Thanks everyone and happy growing to all.....


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 19, 2010)

b.R. said:


> View attachment 1278322View attachment 1278320View attachment 1278319View attachment 1278318View attachment 1278321
> The first 3 pics are of a Pakistan ryder at 27 days...... the 4th pic is a ak48 at 24 days..... the 5th pic is a blue himalaya at 19 days. Just giving everyone an update on the progress the girls have made. i made a few adjustments to them after receiving some much appreciated comments and suggextions from everyone on this site. thanks alot for the help and also for the comments. As before, i am open to any suggestions and help. This is my first grow ever and i am enjoying it fully. It is very addicting and after these 3 plants are complete, i plan on germing 3 more seeds and doing it all over again. Bigger and better with each grow. Thanks everyone and happy growing to all.....









Looks fantastic 

Job well done on bringing that blue himalaya back around. glad to see the leaf tissue wasnt damaged too bad
got that green right back in them

Keep up the good work


----------



## b.R. (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks alot for the compliment and the help FULL DUPLEX. I ph adjusted my water and gave her 2tblspns of big bloom on the feeding and by the next morning she perked right up and grew about an inch and turned back to that lovely green we all strive for...


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 19, 2010)

I was thinking about going with blue Himalaya when I order again. They do look nice b.R.


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 19, 2010)

I know it's nothing to do with AF's but the funniest cannabis related news story i've seen for a long time has to be this, it's breaking news according to yahoo lol

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/18/20101119/thl-french-farmer-fined-for-giving-canna-3bf5dbc.html

Absolutely priceless!!


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 19, 2010)

Slayer545 said:


> I know it's nothing to do with AF's but the funniest cannabis related news story i've seen for a long time has to be this, it's breaking news according to yahoo lol
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/18/20101119/thl-french-farmer-fined-for-giving-canna-3bf5dbc.html
> 
> Absolutely priceless!!


 I bet the ducks are heart broken


----------



## ROLLUPKUSH (Nov 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Since i see alot of people asking about soil mixes, this is what i use on my autos on the regular and for the most part i don't have to add many fancy ferts to the waterings. Aside from the boosters.
> 
> all mixes are assuming you are using a 2gal pot/bag to grow in. I also mix everything in a 80L tupperware before i put them in the bags. Soo.
> 
> ...


can we get this n a wayyy smaller ratio??.. GOOD STUFF MAN~


----------



## b.R. (Nov 19, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I was thinking about going with blue Himalaya when I order again. They do look nice b.R.


i will keep posting pics every week so as that everyone can keep an eye on em if they are interested. thanks for checkin it out teflon and everyone else who peeped it....


----------



## KuLong (Nov 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Here ya go it was posted a few pages back



Thanks! Didnt see it back there. Your thread is moving fast. 

Interesting mix. Many similarities to mine.


----------



## Endorium (Nov 19, 2010)

Posted several stages of my plants on this sticky. Mine is a hydro setup and going very well. 
One thing I must ask though......I am about 8 days into flowering and they are doing great. I have a 250w cfl 2700k light with reflactor and a 90w LED UFO light. Does that ound sufficient for a small space and 3 plants?
Would love to get an oz of each plant and dont want the light to stop it reaching that.

Only problem I found with Autos is that they grow so quick and fill my space very quickly!!My grow is literally busting to get out!! God bless Auto's!!


----------



## Bighill (Nov 19, 2010)

> can we get this n a wayyy smaller ratio??.. GOOD STUFF MAN~


Yeah i realise that was all over the place. Didn't have much time. I was just putting that together off the top of my head, i don't have it written down.

I will break it down for a 2 gal grow bag. Since that is what i use more often than not. There are 3.7 liters per 1 Gal, for anyone who is on a different measurement.


-1 gal grow medium (Peat/coco/Home Compost) 
-2 cups sheep mauer (Or 2 cups "welcome harvest grow" not a poo product) For N heavy autos i'll put in 3 cups per grow bag, i have gone higher in some mixes. 
-3 cups kelp. I use the dry mix that "Welcome Harvest Farms" sells. For soil mixes
-2 Tbs Dolomitic lime.
-3 cups Blood/Bone meal. You can get it just about anyware.
-Add a splash of perlite to lighten the mix up, say 3 to 4 cups? Nothing says you cannot add more/less. If your base medium has it allready you may not need much
-Fill the rest with Worm Castings. 

There are plenty of other things you can add, and i do when they are around to use. I try to get as many different micro nutes for the soil life to feed on as i can.
Recently my wife bought some "apple waffers" for the horse. There is copper/alphalfa/Iron/Molasis... More than i can remember off the top of my head. I am planning on grinding a few up, to "add" to a mix.


Hate to fill in another page with the same info... 
Thought this might be easier to work with. 

The thing to remeber with organics is you aren't feeding your plant, you are feeding the micro life in the soil. When they feed it breaks down the "food" into parts the plant can actually use (Chleating agents).

It's all big talk but really it's just lazy mans growing.. Put'er all in compo the shit and water.. 
The best part is you can reuse this mix, put your trim back into the 80L rubbermaid with the root balls, let sit for a few weeks. And your good to go again, nothing to "dispose" of.


----------



## FarmingNinja (Nov 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Hello mate, i use my 600 when ever i can, you will love the results. You can get rock hard nugs, if the genes are rite.
> 
> I have run 60 under a 600, well packed in there. I didn't run that many again, as getting in to watter them and check for nanners is a bloody mission. 4 per sqft is a good rule of thumb for smaller autos. I feel an average of 12-18 grams per plant is not reaching too high. I use 2 gal grow bags alot but i feel a 1gal air pot will do MORE than enough. Too often i break up the root ball and it isn't even to the edge of the bag.
> 
> I can get a lb from 20 autos under a 600, with other 12/12 clones going at the same time.. This is also after i have selected what phenos to work with for at least 3 generations. First grow from the seed pack your going to see variation in phenos.


sounds good. thanks for the knowledge


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 19, 2010)

here is an updated photo have confirmed 2 males and 2 females




the other 2 are un sexed but should be sexed by Tuesday


----------



## FarmingNinja (Nov 19, 2010)

while i'm here i may as well ask...

has anyone grown autos in hempy buckets? i had been thinking of trying them out and i assume i still can with the autos but just thought i'd check. there was a guy on another site who just used perlite,osmocote plus and watered with tap water in a side by side hempy grow against perlite and fancy nutes. the oc+ outperformed the good stuff. i think it was a 12/12 from seed photo grow though. just thought i'd experiment with it and if it works save some $$$.


----------



## KuLong (Nov 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> -1 gal grow medium (Peat/coco/Home Compost)
> -2 cups sheep mauer (Or 2 cups "welcome harvest grow" not a poo product) For N heavy autos i'll put in 3 cups per grow bag, i have gone higher in some mixes.
> -3 cups kelp. I use the dry mix that "Welcome Harvest Farms" sells. For soil mixes
> -2 Tbs Dolomitic lime.
> ...


Thanks for the share. This thread moves so fast I miss many good post.

I probably missed it somewhere...

But do you add any ferts to this mix or is it a make and grow recipe?

I am looking for a mix for autos that I can *just water* after putting the soil together.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 19, 2010)

Aren't we all?


----------



## KuLong (Nov 20, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Aren't we all?


Yes. 

And there is recipes for it, but it is all measured out for huge grows. Subcools soil is a prime example of this.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 20, 2010)

"I have smiled at a few of them..I think we have the same humour...
I keep thinking you must have children in the house..
because I'm sure that is where I got mine."

not ib the house... but i have children.. and in my head they're always near me... yes... definetly makes me smile... i'd agree.. we have similar sense of humour and way of thinking... 

took me almost an hour to get caught up here... damN!

cant be pleased enough about how great this thread is... all great contributes and vibes!

thank you all for your advice / sharing experience!

J


----------



## Ghost.422 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, I To In Fact Have Been Thinking About Trying A AF Strain Myself.


----------



## mossys (Nov 20, 2010)

Weeell..I got to feel like a teenager all over again last night....
no..I didn't hit a rich seam of Viagra bud..before you all ask..

The bloody bank messed up my money..by the time it was sorted..
the tabaconists had shut..

and I was left poking through the dregs of my rolling tin for a smoke..
there was old bud..twigs..broken seed..dog hair..
(and belly button fluff.....where the hell did That come from..)

It was like smoking a gardeners bonfire....

I was first in the queue for the tobaconists this morning..
so excuse me while I have a nicotine rush..



> Don't plant seedlings into this.. 14 dayers at least. Or your going to grow a bunch of males.


Now That is the most important bit of information while we are talking about the medium we are growing in.

Start thinking about the plants as Humans...
Germs..babies..
Sex..teenagers..
Ripe..all Woman....

and Feed accordingly.

Putting germs into pre-fert is like feeding a baby a beef-steak..
far too strong for them.
Babies need a bland diet...or they will fail to thrive.

@ Teenage..they sex..and it is a process that requires a lot of energy..so they need a bit food..
think about how much teenagers eat..
And..like teenagers...IF you have males and females in the same room..
you are gonna get a pregnancy.

All Woman..needs a bit of feed..
But..
the work has already been done in the teenage years..(veg to sex..)
so she only needs a Bit of enhancement to make her Glow.

That is why I use plain compo..
I germ straight into soil in the finish pot..and I have no transplant.

BUT..any of you hybriders out there..
if you ever want to blow open your male selection %..
germ into pre-fert.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 20, 2010)

just checked on the seeds that are gonna be dropped on Monday  sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet

1 = ALF#3
2 = Bud Wider
3 = ICU#2


----------



## mossys (Nov 20, 2010)

shroomy m8..
I cannot wait to see how they do on your conditions..
no squiggly tap-roots either...yet...

(that was the funniest thing I have seen on them yet..)

P.S. are they going indoor or out..?


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 20, 2010)

hey mossy there will be going outdoors  I really want to see how they handle the Aussie climate and i am hoping they can adapt so i can eventually just drop at the site and let em do there thing  

Here are some oldies of my BLUE STREAKS b4 it was %100 stabilized and reworked 

P.s this is how not to grow BLUE STREAK LOL


----------



## mossys (Nov 20, 2010)

> mossy there will be going outdoors  I really want to see how they handle the Aussie climate and i am hoping they can adapt so i can eventually just drop at the site and let em do there thing


Great..that is what I was hoping to see too...it IS exciting.



> P.s this is how not to grow BLUE STREAK LOL


Why..am I missing something..they look good to me..Espcially for outdoor.
I love the build on photo 5...
they are like little trees.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 20, 2010)

hey mossy,

I was a little disappointed with them to be honest was hoping for at least 15 - 20 grams each only ended up with about an Oz from the lot  Have learnt alot since growing these  any ways here are some more pics as i feel I have not contributed much to this thread yet...


----------



## mossys (Nov 20, 2010)

wow..yeah..
I would have put them in the 15-20 g's per plant bracket too..
I can understand your disappointment.

10 ltr pots...15 ins high..?



> Have learnt alot since growing these


Yup..their training human carer skills are immense. 

My girls taught me all I know..



> any ways here are some more pics as i feel I have not contributed much to this thread yet...


Well...it is a new enviroment for me to see them grow in...
so I think your contribution is great..


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 20, 2010)

they were 5ltr pots i wanted to put em in 10ltr pots but i was not really into autos back then like i am now and they were a side project so kinda got a arse end of the good treatment LOL 

Thanx for the kind words and all your advise mossy mate it is priceless and hopefully I can pull of something that we can both be proud of


----------



## mossys (Nov 20, 2010)

> they were 5ltr pots


ah..right...


> but i was not really into autos back then like i am now


aye..the thinking was..small Plant..small Pot..
we know better now.
I Killed my first AF grow..mutant grow lamp..so you did better than me.



> hopefully I can pull of something that we can both be proud of


oh..I would think so..

FullD....


> Also, I would like to introduce you guys to SourJem F2's.........280 of THEM!!
> 
> ANNND, *Total dry wgt for 16 plants grown under 600hps, verticle...*
> 
> ...


upto's SourJEMZ..

now ain't that what you want to see from your f1's..

hydrolenny..I am Green..I wanna smoke that white one..
has she got a solid..or hollow main-stem...?



> I am not sure what the photoperiod guys are talking about. For a plant this size, and the time it took, I can not complain about the yield!


Amen..

FullD..I never place my seed..they just go in as they drop..
so I do occasionally see an upside down one.
Not sure what causes it..
just assumed I moved them with the watering..
and I have never pinned the trait to one particular cross..

IF I see one showing through..I never turn it..
because once the root feels the light on it..it knows it is growing in the wrong direction and will turn itself.
I turned one once when it had already decided..and it come back out the soil again..
so it looked like the loch ness monster..
two humped little beastie.
It died...

BTW..too soon to guage yet..But..
I Think that the vinegar water Might be working..

I think I am seeing a return to vigor..
Fingers Crosed eh.....!


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 20, 2010)

Vinegar water? Please explain Mossy.


----------



## zemanel (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey people, sorry to hijack the good stuff going around here.
It's been a while since i've started checking the RIU forum, found this thread a couple weeks ago and it has been the best damn thing reading all the great stuff and learning everything i can about AFs. Lots of excellent info around.
Currently i'm planning my very first (super stealth) grow, but i still having some doubts, so can u give some advice on how often should i give nuts to the plants veg and flower period???
Other question, anyone has tried the Germination Kit of Nirvana Seeds?? I was thinking on starting the seed there and then transfer it to pots with some soil stuff around here, like Bighill soil recipe or SS (if i figure how to make it in small proportions).

Cheers m8s and sorry for noob questions and bad english, it's been a while xD


----------



## mossys (Nov 20, 2010)

> Vinegar water? Please explain Mossy.


ah sorry m8..
my tap water is rubbish..8.4 ph..
high cal build up..
so I'm buffering my water with vinegar.​


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 20, 2010)

zemanel said:


> Other question, anyone has tried the Germination Kit of Nirvana Seeds?? I was thinking on starting the seed there and then transfer it to pots with some soil stuff around here, like Bighill soil recipe or SS (if i figure how to make it in small proportions).


Just go to the hydro store and buy some rockwool cubes for 25 cents a piece instead of wasting your money on nirvanas starter kit.

I just soak mine in a glass of water until they sink when tapped by my finger. Then I plant them in their final container with my soil mix right away. I get about a 95% germ ratio, I RARELY get one that won't pop it's head up.

You absolutely DO NOT want to stress an AF plants roots at all, so I try to eliminate any opportunity to do so.


----------



## overgrowem (Nov 20, 2010)

Mossys.......Long ago and far away,post #92 of this thread, you put up pics of La Belle Noche,a purp./black, beauty.Wow,darker than anything I had seen.Did some searching but came up empty.Would you tell about her?


----------



## zemanel (Nov 20, 2010)

Dale Dickerson said:


> Just go to the hydro store and buy some rockwool cubes for 25 cents a piece instead of wasting your money on nirvanas starter kit.
> 
> I just soak mine in a glass of water until they sink when tapped by my finger. Then I plant them in their final container with my soil mix right away. I get about a 95% germ ratio, I RARELY get one that won't pop it's head up.
> 
> You absolutely DO NOT want to stress an AF plants roots at all, so I try to eliminate any opportunity to do so.


Thx for the tip Dale Dickerson.


----------



## Anonamix (Nov 20, 2010)

pokin my head in, so much info! will have a good read tongh with a fattie.


----------



## KuLong (Nov 20, 2010)

I was curious how long it takes for an autos trichomes to go amber once they go cloudy?

Is it the same time frame as a non-auto? 

View attachment 1280396


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 20, 2010)

KuLong said:


> I was curious how long it takes for an autos trichomes to go amber once they go cloudy?
> 
> Is it the same time frame as a non-auto?
> 
> View attachment 1280396


 I've had some take a week or so and some take a few weeks, it depends on the strain, lighting and nutes.


----------



## KuLong (Nov 21, 2010)

Dale Dickerson said:


> I've had some take a week or so and some take a few weeks, it depends on the strain, lighting and nutes.


So its the same as non-auto. 

After I asked the question I realize its an impossible question to answer.


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 21, 2010)

Dale Dickerson said:


> Just go to the hydro store and buy some rockwool cubes for 25 cents a piece instead of wasting your money on nirvanas starter kit.
> 
> I just soak mine in a glass of water until they sink when tapped by my finger. Then I plant them in their final container with my soil mix right away. I get about a 95% germ ratio, I RARELY get one that won't pop it's head up.
> 
> You absolutely DO NOT want to stress an AF plants roots at all, so I try to eliminate any opportunity to do so.


 I do believe you mean peat pellets or coconut pellets.. I hope your not using rockwool and soil ..


----------



## mossys (Nov 21, 2010)

FullD....
Hmmmm..hmmm..hm...hmmm..hmmm..hm..jingle all the waaayyyy...


----------



## mossys (Nov 21, 2010)

> overgrowem...Mossys.......Long ago and far away,post #92 of this thread, you put up pics of La Belle Noche,a purp./black, beauty.Wow,darker than anything I had seen.Did some searching but came up empty.Would you tell about her?


In a nutshell..
she is one of the results of an experiment to be able to pull a perfect Deep Chunk off in AF.

*DC Lookee-likey..with the same look/taste and effect as the original long season DC..*

Because if we can't..

then all the Long season girls med effects data..
will have to be re-classified for AF's. 

La Belle Noche is the Non-AF side of the cross..
Apart from the Colour..very Deep Chunk dominant.







There are 3 non-af girls in the pot..
LBN is the darkest..
the other girls part colour.
You can see them going here..
but..
they don't have the same depth..overall colour...
more to the red spectum on the leaf..







Babylon is the AF version..although they are not actually the same colour make up.
LBN is red dom..babylon is purple dom.
IMO..Babylon is more a cross than a strong DC dom.
Time will tell.







This is Bobby's Girl..AF..Another one I want to take out the AF line..
again IMO..another pheno in the same line I want to capture.
Again..different colour dominance..more charcoal black..with distinct white tric crust edges.
(I have seen this pheno out in Non-AF by a Friend..
so it has to be available in pheno selection..ha ha.)







and Finally..it took 140 germs...
I got the DC Lookee-likeys..in AF..







All works in progress..that is why there is no info on them


----------



## mossys (Nov 21, 2010)

> You absolutely DO NOT want to stress an AF plants roots at all, so I try to eliminate any opportunity to do so


Amen..
as FullD says..the Less you mess with them..the less you stress them..




> I was curious how long it takes for an autos trichomes to go amber once they go cloudy?
> 
> Is it the same time frame as a non-auto?


Love the tric photo..we are gonna have an AF tric directory here soon.

Some girls only go milky..
But..
I found on the DC dominants..
I had to wait to about 9-10 weeks to get the amber...from germ.
worth waiting a bit longer as yours is just over the 8..
Happy Hunting...

*Anon*..you better make that smoke a big un m8..there are loads of posts to catch up on...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 21, 2010)

I swear i step out to go camping and when i come home i am almost 5 pages behind. This is good stuff and i even have to play catch up. Keep it up fellas! 




mossys said:


> Weeell..I got to feel like a teenager all over again last night....
> no..I didn't hit a rich seam of Viagra bud..before you all ask..


I was begining to wonder lol at first it was the first thing that came to mind 



> I was first in the queue for the tobaconists this morning..
> so excuse me while I have a nicotine rush..


This is the main reason that I keep a carton around of my smokes, im just as grumbly with out my smokes as i am with out my buds  




> Start thinking about the plants as Humans...
> Germs..babies..
> Sex..teenagers..
> Ripe..all Woman....


This is some great info here Mossy, I remember us talking about the subject before. 
I still think that this is the main reason i get so many females rather than males. I usually start in a jiff pellet and then once they break the soil i take them to the cups for about 3 days and then on to the final resting place.

This has brought me great success, but the one thing that you have to be cautious is that after a while when peat begins to break down, it CAN and WILL drop your pH of the soil. So make sure that you watch out for this or the female search in neutral soil will be over, as i have seen it kill seedlings.



mossys said:


> FullD....
> upto's SourJEMZ..
> 
> now ain't that what you want to see from your f1's..


This is exactly what i want out of them. I did a tester last night from the middle and i had some nice stripped beans  So i am clipping today to start the drying process  Cant wait to see these under lights when there dry.

Ill be running a mass germ on them along side something new that will also be a mass germ. The second group is not full auto yet but i will be trying my best to get them there. Ive got enough seed to search out the auto's in the group. So more home work for me 



> I never place my seed..they just go in as they drop..
> so I do occasionally see an upside down one.
> Not sure what causes it..
> just assumed I moved them with the watering..
> and I have never pinned the trait to one particular cross..


Interesting, i was always told button down on them, and normally had great success with them. The BB's have been bad about it LOL they SO fit there name that its not funny, three of them now have done this. The last one that did this on the past grow was female, maybe these two will be the same. They have recovered and are standing at attention in there sucking in that HPS.



> because once the root feels the light on it..it knows it is growing in the wrong direction and will turn itself.


I did not know this on i figured that the light would dry the tap root before it ever got a chance to flip. In the future im not gonna touch em and watch the magic happen.



> I Think that the vinegar water Might be working..
> 
> I think I am seeing a return to vigor..
> Fingers Crosed eh.....!


Now thats what i am talking about, a natural way to bring the ladies some healthy water  I am watching this closer than you think. If you remember i have been using a solid pH down to maintain the levels for my girls. IF this brings in tons of vigor for you and cleans up the buildup issue then, my friend, you may make your first convert to the vinegar concept. 



mossys said:


> FullD....
> Hmmmm..hmmm..hm...hmmm..hmmm..hm..jingle all the waaayyyy...
> :


Oh what fun it is to ride in a one horse open sleigh 

Let the madness begin







Six new sprouts and the one finishing there on the corner. I figured id start the day right. See i told you Mossy you have the golden touch 100% germ ratio......
EVERY single time my friend


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 21, 2010)

mossys said:


> Amen..
> as FullD says..the Less you mess with them..the less you stress them..


Exactly, and i learned that the hard way as i have had a few stumpies 



> *Anon*..you better make that smoke a big un m8..there are loads of posts to catch up on...


I was thinking the same thing, besides we need you hanging out around here a little more.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 21, 2010)

Mossy i have found some interesting things on Terpenoids, Terpene, and THC. I was doing some reading on friday and saw something interesting.

this is what i found



> THC, In pure form, it is a glassy solid when cold, and becomes viscous and sticky if warmed. An aromatic*terpenoid* , THC has a very low solubility in water, but good solubility in most organic solvents.


After reading the article a little further it started making since. Not only do the terps give off the scents but the actual THC gland does as well. 

So where is ther smell really coming from or does it take both of them to cause the scent to be specific? 

Also read about the CB1 receptor, and that it is the most abundant G protein-coupled receptor in the brain. This comes back to what you have always said we a re pre-progeammed to use this as medication. I have a few more theories on this but i need to complie it and make sense of it before i post it or its gonna sound like a garbled mess.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 21, 2010)

Guys let do this were about 200 out of 20,000 views. 

And its about time you got a Avatar Mossy, LOVE it!


----------



## mossys (Nov 21, 2010)

> I was begining to wonder lol at first it was the first thing that came to mind


Ha ha..you would have noticed that the limonella terp was associated with focus on sex..and I think that is why the Afghan keep throwing up the viagra bud.


> This is the main reason that I keep a carton around of my smokes, im just as grumbly with out my smokes as i am with out my buds


I normally do too m8..
but I didn't realise the money hadn't gone through..
by the time I got it sorted..
I was on the bones of me bum....

Talking about the ph m8..
do you know if oneof those two pronged SOIL ph meters would do the water as well..
or soil only..?
I've seen one on amazon..I was wondering..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Soil-pH-Tester-Sinometer-SPH-20/dp/B003MA7FCG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290349562&sr=8-1



> The BB's have been bad about it LOL they SO fit there name that its not funny


Woa Bad Betty bam a lam...
(you can tell I'm back on the DC dom can't you..I've been singing all morning...)



> Cant wait to see these under lights when there dry


Noo..can't wait to see them Germed..



> I am watching this closer than you think. If you remember i have been using a solid pH down to maintain the levels for my girls. IF this brings in tons of vigor for you and cleans up the buildup issue then, my friend, you may make your first convert to the vinegar concept


Obviously..it is too early to say..
it is intangible..
But..
I can just see an increase in the vigor..they look Happy.







See what happens.
Good new is..the white wine vinegar is cheap..so even with my high water volumes..
it only costs a little.
Bottle of vinegar costs 50 cents..and will dose up 120-150 ltrs.



> Oh what fun it is to ride in a one horse open sleigh
> 
> Let the madness begin


LMHO...the bloody tune has gone round and round in my head all morning..



> See i told you Mossy you have the golden touch 100% germ ratio......
> EVERY single time my friend


Ha ha..down to you m8...you have better ratios than m8...


----------



## mossys (Nov 21, 2010)

> Guys let do this were about 200 out of 20,000 views.


WEY...HEY...
Well Done M8..

                

Cheers to everyone making it so much FUN....


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 21, 2010)

mossys said:


> Ha ha..you would have noticed that the limonella terp was associated with focus on sex..and I think that is why the Afghan keep throwing up the viagra bud.








> Talking about the ph m8..
> do you know if oneof those two pronged SOIL ph meters would do the water as well..
> or soil only..?
> I've seen one on amazon..I was wondering..


I have thought about these but am not sure how they really work. They have them here at the local garden super stores and i have wondered over them a few times. Ive got some tasks for the day today and i may pick one up while i am out and about, as long as its reasonable. 





> Woa Bad Betty bam a lam...
> (you can tell I'm back on the DC dom can't you..I've been singing all morning...)


Same tune came to mind and does every time i think or say the name lol, and i see there is a bit more spring in your step.



> Noo..can't wait to see them Germed..


Good point me too



> I can just see an increase in the vigor..they look Happy.


Thats all that matters. If your eye sees the vigor its working. Its one of those things that just works or it doesn't. If the treatment wasn't working you would see no change at all, but they are and i know how well that eye of yours is trained so its working for sure. 

Id love to see some progression photos IF you have them, from before to current. 

You know im a sucker for this stuff






> Ha ha..down to you m8...you have better ratios than m8...


Something like this takes two i do believe. Breeder & grower


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 21, 2010)

I am getting ready to buy a ph tester and was wondering about those 2 prong soil testers also. Man it would be really nice to be able to test soil and water with the same meter. I have some of that indicator solution and a vial but I don't really trust looking at a color for determining a ph level. Most of those soil meters measure light output also. (which I thought was kind of neat)


----------



## mossys (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey HBS..they have a solar powered version for £6.50 that does soil ph..moisture levels and Light levels...
now that has to be a handy piece of kit for Indoor grow rooms.

Get it on your christmas list Now..

FullD...is'nt it great from having no real information to work with..we suddenly have a Load...
We have so much study to do.



> Also read about the CB1 receptor, and that it is the most abundant G protein-coupled receptor in the brain. This comes back to what you have always said we a re pre-progeammed to use this as medication. I have a few more theories on this but i need to complie it and make sense of it before i post it or its gonna sound like a garbled mess.


The Brain work is stunning too isn't it...?
I have never come across info so good in all my hunting.

So..it looks like your little girl is coming down today huh...
sigh..
looks like you will be waiting a while to see another buxom beauty...
sometimes..
I hate to cut them down....

*BTW..I have left a SIMPLE.."how to determine the dominance of your crosses" guide in upto's thread..*
*just incase you need it..for your project...*



> This is how to understand/estimate the dominance in your girls..
> 
> Your sister has had a baby..
> and you look at it..
> ...


I also have some ideas about your medicinal cream..
but I'll save them...time is pressing..
I willprobably be missing monday/tuesday coz I've got jobs to do..so I'm getting the evil eye..
for yapping in here instead..

Couldn't send me the caretaker for 2 weeks could you..he is handy with jobs.

The high winds were so bad..it took the washing line down off the wall..
along with a good bit of cement..
so..things have to be fixed.

When I was in the UK I bought a fleece jacket for the winter walks down the beach..
I counted up today..and I have 17 hot-rock burns on it..
If you smoke dope..don't wear fleece....you are likely to spontaneously combust...


----------



## b.R. (Nov 21, 2010)

i saw that mossys and a couple others had said they had used WHITE vinegar to lower the ph.... would using a apple cider vinegar hurt the plants in any way or would it be the same as using the white vinegar.?... and by the way, mossys, those purple plants you got there are... well... i cant even think of a word to describe those beauties....lol... great though...


----------



## mossys (Nov 21, 2010)

Aye b.R....
it is white wine vinegar that I am using..
I cannot see that it would be any different using apple vinegar..
because it is simply the acidity that you want..
my only thoughts would be is that apple vinegar is dearer.
You only have a few plants..so cost is negligible..if you have it available.
(I use 30-50 ltrs of water a day..in full season..)



> those purple plants you got there are... well... i cant even think of a word to describe those beauties....lol... great though...


Cheers m8..I'm pushing through the f3's ATM..
to test on them on my coldest/darkest part of the season..
to see if the colour is simply cold activated.

If it is..I will be gutted..
But..
I would grow them cold season because the are so Stunning to the eye.

I'd smoke an Ugly bud that had good effect..
but..
not a beautiful bud that had none.

Luckily they are proving to be the best of both.
(Couldn't really fail with Tom Hills Deep Chunk in there..the Man makes a Stunning genetic...)


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a quick question about deficiencies. I think a couple of the lower leaves are showing signs of N deficiency. I have already upped the strength of my nutes(earth juice grow). What I am wondering is will they ever go back to there happy green color or should they get the snipView attachment 1281357View attachment 1281358. I am ocd about wanting healthy looking plants.


----------



## b.R. (Nov 21, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I have a quick question about deficiencies. I think a couple of the lower leaves are showing signs of N deficiency. I have already upped the strength of my nutes(earth juice grow). What I am wondering is will they ever go back to there happy green color or should they get the snipView attachment 1281357View attachment 1281358. I am ocd about wanting healthy looking plants.


sometimes the lower leaves do yellow upon flowering, may not be a major issue at all, but, mayve mossys or other experianced growers can help more


----------



## b.R. (Nov 21, 2010)

mossys said:


> Aye b.R....
> it is white wine vinegar that I am using..
> I cannot see that it would be any different using apple vinegar..
> because it is simply the acidity that you want..
> ...


----------



## Anonamix (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh im back fellas! been side tracked with other hobbies lol

This year will be my first winter grow, will be expieramenting with temp control and what not. Also still no camera, on my xmas list tho.
Choppin down my tub of seeded jems, will have F3 beans stocked up for a while.

Mossy.. That santabis picture would be great x-mas cards haha


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 21, 2010)

b.R. said:


> sometimes the lower leaves do yellow upon flowering, may not be a major issue at all, but, mayve mossys or other experianced growers can help more


 I didn't think it was major but like I said I am obsessive about wanting my girls to be as healthy, green, and attractive as possible. If some yellowing is normal I guess I will have to live with it.


----------



## b.R. (Nov 21, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I didn't think it was major but like I said I am obsessive about wanting my girls to be as healthy, green, and attractive as possible. If some yellowing is normal I guess I will have to live with it.


lol... i definately feel you on the being obsessive. I think we are all like that because we want the best outcome for all our beautiful plants after putting in the hard work and patiently waiting for our final harvest. fruits of labor.....


----------



## b.R. (Nov 21, 2010)

by the way teflon, those girls look good as well, its looking like its going to end up with a nice yield...


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 21, 2010)

b.R. said:


> by the way teflon, those girls look good as well, its looking like its going to end up with a nice yield...


 Thanks br I do have high hopes for the holidays.


----------



## b.R. (Nov 21, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Thanks br I do have high hopes for the holidays.


always great to have something to bring in the holidays... unfortunately i have to wait until after the new year before im finalized, but oh well, good things are worth the wait and its christmas everyday when its actually your own..... and also i see you are an east coaster as well... same here


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 21, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I have a quick question about deficiencies. I think a couple of the lower leaves are showing signs of N deficiency. I have already upped the strength of my nutes(earth juice grow). What I am wondering is will they ever go back to there happy green color or should they get the snip. I am ocd about wanting healthy looking plants.


Teflon - They look good to me, they look a few weeks in to flowering so you'll start losing leaves, i wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mossy, FullD......

A Lowryder 2 plant, grown alongside a few other Lowryders and a few AK's....

There near 8 weeks from seed, in the last few days a Lowryder 2 plant has started to get a purple ting around it's leaves and bud...... What do you reckon? Low temps im thinking but doesn't that mean the genetics have to have the potential to produce anthocyanin pigments? Also only 1 has started to change colour so wouldn't temps affect them all pretty much the same?


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 21, 2010)

Forgot to mention im hoping it's temps cause the other option i can think of would be cyanide in the water, i don't fancy suffering a few years down the line with Cyanide poisoning!!


----------



## klmmicro (Nov 21, 2010)

Uuuhm, where are you getting water that could be laced with Cyanide? I would figure it to be either temp related, or there is a purple strain mixed into the genetics somewhere. I have grown a few LR#2s and they do not show any tendency to go purple. Of course, my region does not get super cold either.


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 21, 2010)

klmmicro said:


> Uuuhm, where are you getting water that could be laced with Cyanide? I would figure it to be either temp related, or there is a purple strain mixed into the genetics somewhere. I have grown a few LR#2s and they do not show any tendency to go purple. Of course, my region does not get super cold either.


Klmmicro, i get my water from a well, I live in an old mining area so there's traces of Cyanide in the ground so there's always a chance!

I've done a few LR2's but none have shown a purple ting, the night temps are dropping below 40F though!


----------



## klmmicro (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmmm, I would start using bottled water for growing. Not sure if RO will effectively remove cyanide trace, but might be worth checking into. Is this your drinking water as well, or just irrigation water?

I would think that temps staying at or below 40 might be enough to purple the leaves...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 21, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD...is'nt it great from having no real information to work with..we suddenly have a Load...
> We have so much study to do.


Indeed it is there is tons of info, more and more each day. But it looks like we are taking it all on, or at least as much as we can.



> The Brain work is stunning too isn't it...?
> I have never come across info so good in all my hunting.


I think that this is what drives me most is the brain part, other than the pain part i love what it does to the brain as well as the way the brain tick's on it. My mind does some serious thinking on a good matched bud. If i find one that fires the creativity i like to hold on to it as much as possible.



> So..it looks like your little girl is coming down today huh...
> sigh..
> looks like you will be waiting a while to see another buxom beauty...
> sometimes..
> I hate to cut them down....


I hate it too....you watch them grow and take care of them and then eight weeks later you butcher them  So its kinda bitter sweet really : and it wont be long, by the time christmas is here ill have some beauts ....i hope.



> *BTW..I have left a SIMPLE.."how to determine the dominance of your crosses" guide in upto's thread..*
> *just incase you need it..for your project...*


I remember seeing this over there and its already in my notes  Had to grab this when i saw it. That way when i start my roll ill be able to keep the looks and the strength of the mum with the auto and color traits of the JEM.




> I also have some ideas about your medicinal cream..
> but I'll save them...time is pressing..
> I willprobably be missing monday/tuesday coz I've got jobs to do..so I'm getting the evil eye..
> for yapping in here instead..
> ...


Sounds good and i hear ya on the chores, i have a few here i need to get done that i have put off, Lady D says she wont give me any more test results till i finish the "honey Do" list....So i better help 

Id be glad to send you Caretaker IF he were willing to travel, lol hes not much one for far distances from the home stead lol. We keep trying to get him to travel with us but he wont leave, says theres too many things to tend to around the house...Imagine that one 
ha ha ha. 



> The high winds were so bad..it took the washing line down off the wall..
> along with a good bit of cement..
> so..things have to be fixed.


Wow now thats serious, had some 2 years ago around here that knocked over a 90 red oak tree in the back yard. Instant new fire pit 



> If you smoke dope..don't wear fleece....you are likely to spontaneously combust...


Noted....and id hate to hear ya go out like that.


----------



## Endorium (Nov 21, 2010)

Here is a pic of how my gil is doing. She is 9 or 10 days into flowering. Its my first time and am using a NFT hydro system. Any tips on what I should be doing? Lots of crystals on the smaller leaves round bud sites 
Should I be pruning more now?

Also I am using a 90w LED ufo light and a 2700k 250w CFL light. Its a small space lined mith Mylar. Does that sound enough light?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 21, 2010)

Slayer545 said:


> Mossy, FullD......
> 
> A Lowryder 2 plant, grown alongside a few other Lowryders and a few AK's....
> 
> There near 8 weeks from seed, in the last few days a Lowryder 2 plant has started to get a purple ting around it's leaves and bud...... What do you reckon? Low temps im thinking but doesn't that mean the genetics have to have the potential to produce anthocyanin pigments? Also only 1 has started to change colour so wouldn't temps affect them all pretty much the same?


I would think so, i feel that if it were the temps, all would start to show it. The fact that there is only one doing this may say that there is a recessive genetic in her that is coming out. BUT i am not 100% sure on this. 

Mossy any ideas?


----------



## drmarcusg (Nov 21, 2010)

i was getting purple in the bagseed im growing i bought a 30 dollar thermostat setting heater from lowes for 30 bucks works great


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 21, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Here is a pic of how my gil is doing. She is 9 or 10 days into flowering. Its my first time and am using a NFT hydro system. Any tips on what I should be doing? Lots of crystals on the smaller leaves round bud sites
> Should I be pruning more now?
> 
> Also I am using a 90w LED ufo light and a 2700k 250w CFL light. Its a small space lined mith Mylar. Does that sound enough light?
> View attachment 1281836


I think that you are looking good on this one bud. The buds are forming nice and its good to hear you got some trics forming. 
At this point i my self would not cut anymore till closer to harvest. Let her fill in now, once she gets some real buds on there you can think about it again.
She is really lush Endorium keep doing what you are doing to her seems shes loves the light you have on her in there


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 21, 2010)

klmmicro said:


> Hmmm, I would start using bottled water for growing. Not sure if RO will effectively remove cyanide trace, but might be worth checking into. Is this your drinking water as well, or just irrigation water?
> 
> I would think that temps staying at or below 40 might be enough to purple the leaves...


It's not my drinking water! I use my well as the PH is excellent where as my tap water is way out!

The temps only drop below 40 on a night cycle, no more than a couple of hours by the time it cools down, I might have to raise the temp a little or carry on with the risk of purple plants!

I did use bottled water before but ran out so started using my well and had no problems with the plants so have carried on with it!



FullDuplex said:


> I would think so, i feel that if it were the temps, all would start to show it. The fact that there is only one doing this may say that there is a recessive genetic in her that is coming out. BUT i am not 100% sure on this.
> 
> Mossy any ideas?


Im thinking a deficiency maybe, phosphorus if anything, though it doesn't really look anything like that!


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 21, 2010)

Slayer545 said:


> Im thinking a deficiency maybe, phosphorus if anything, though it doesn't really look anything like that!


I was thinking this and have seen it before, but i know that you have been feeding this plant as well. 

Id like to see some photos of this purpling going on. Itll help the diagnosis and if its a real phosphorus issues itll be nice to have a pic for reference in the future.

Share homie lol


----------



## drmarcusg (Nov 21, 2010)

full isnt temps below 40 f really really low?


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 21, 2010)

drmarcusg said:


> full isnt temps below 40 f really really low?


 No doubt about it.. Almost frosty cold...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 21, 2010)

drmarcusg said:


> full isnt temps below 40 f really really low?


Agreed that is cold but i have seen these plants survive some serious conditions.
Look at the dates on some of the pics in mossys albums 
I always thought that most plant stopped growing below 50f
His on the other hand defy nature.....


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 21, 2010)

I was bad tonight, i got excited to see that the seeds were mature
and i cut with out weighing her so ill have dry numbers.

Here are a few pics from tonights harvest.

Enjoy hope every one had a good weekend


----------



## Rtoke (Nov 21, 2010)

hey fullD

has anyone used canna coco with autos outdoors/indoors ??

with worm castings or blood and bone ??

cheers man !!


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 21, 2010)

ok so the following got planted into 20 ltr holes today:

ALF#3
Bud Wider
ICU#2

will be dropping some more autos to night  

will advise which ones a little later to night


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking great buddy keep it up as I know you will.. Haha hey i got acouple freebies that just poked there heads up dinafem auto haze and roadrunner.. hopefully all goes well.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 21, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> ok so the following got planted into 20 ltr holes today:
> 
> ALF#3
> Bud Wider
> ...


Nice ill be watching this close.
are you going to have a journal?
If not you can put it in here if you want.

I've got three ICU above soil right now
It will be nice to run them side by side.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Nice ill be watching this close.
> are you going to have a journal?
> If not you can put it in here if you want.
> 
> ...


nah wont be keeping a journal mate got to much going on in my life atm but more than happy to put photos in this thread 

if things change for me ill deff start a few threads mate  

cant wait for our side by side


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I was bad tonight, i got excited to see that the seeds were mature
> and i cut with out weighing her so ill have dry numbers.
> 
> Here are a few pics from tonights harvest.
> ...


pardon my boner at these pics! lol


----------



## budolskie (Nov 22, 2010)

my so called auto blueberry after 6 week off 18/6 and nothing i swtiched to 12/12this is day 20 of 12/12 what do yous think


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

budolskie said:


> my so called auto blueberry after 6 week off 18/6 and nothing i swtiched to 12/12this is day 20 of 12/12 what do yous think


well, they are beautiful.... curious where you got the genetics from? sounds like they aren't stabilized to auto... or maybe dropped the trait alltogether?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

So here we are at 10 days from germ and 12 days from start.

100% germ on 21 autos
7 autoberry
7 autowido
7 lowryder #2

strains origin: marijuanaseeds.nl

current theme music: Stevie Ray Vaughn : Traffic Jam
Mood: Very High! 

these autos... mhhhhmmm thinking the name might be coming from auto-erotic.. god thses plants are sexy and fast... these girls get down and dirty fast!

now for some christmas comp planning... hmmmm gotta get my hands on myrcene terpos! 
thanks for the tips over the last few pages especially FD and mossy... you guys just keep it comin... i keep grabbin posts off here directly into my research log stack! full of lil tips! I like the sugar at night to see if they perk up in the morning for nutes especially! a trick I did not know! but it makes sense!

I'm going to have to allocate more time! to keep up with this thread... grew 5 pages? yesterday! holy crap!

peace and love to all... grow grow grow!

J


----------



## mossys (Nov 22, 2010)

Aw....look at her....and you chopped her Down......

She is Stunning m8...  

*Tric Forest Heaven...*

You can see how they lead people astray..Sirens

Hope I'm invited for the cremation....

Gotta a carol..specially for you...

Silent night..holy night..
make my buds all stay white..
keep the purples away..ay..
kee..eep those purples away.

and one for BH...

Oh..the weather outside is Frighful..
but my girls are all Delightful..
so as long as my AF's Grow..
Let it snow..let it snow..let it snow..

 Bloody DC gets me into trouble..again...


----------



## mossys (Nov 22, 2010)

Vinegar Vigor...







Double the height in width..well defined leaves...oh..fingers crossed. 

The Only logic behind it is...
when the element in the kettle is coated in cal..
you fill it up with water and half a cup of vinegar..
boil it and it disolves the cal..

Worry was..if it simply made the cal settle to the bottom of the water..
then bubbling the water might disturb it..
But..
it is looking Fine..ATM...



> ok so the following got planted into 20 ltr holes today:
> 
> ALF#3
> Bud Wider
> ...


Speed & Safety for them shroomy..FullD...



> cant wait for our side by side


I have the black line dc doms..and the black line standards going...
who is gonna side by side with Me....

Damn..I just remembered..
I am the only person in the Whole World who has them..
guess there is no side-by-side then....  



> budolskie
> my so called auto blueberry after 6 week off 18/6 and nothing i swtiched to 12/12this is day 20 of 12/12 what do yous think


Weeell...I think she is Stunning..as beautiful as I thought she would be..
You got a lot more than you bargained for..
But..
not what you paid for.
I wouldn't kick her out of bed though..
bloody good job you have all that height in your grow cupboard eh..?

I can imagine you with your foot on her head shouting...
"back in the cupboard Bitch..."...


endorium..keep on doing what you are doing..they are obviously enjoying it. 



> So here we are at 10 days from germ and 12 days from start.
> 
> 100% germ on 21 autos
> 7 autoberry
> ...


Speed & Safety for them....


> these girls get down and dirty fast!


8 weeks from germ to perfectly formed THC trics...so Why Wait....
I Love my AF's.


> I'm going to have to allocate more time! to keep up with this thread... grew 5 pages? yesterday! holy crap!
> 
> peace and love to all... grow grow grow!


Amen...

teflondummy..mmm...mmm...mmm...
that little group photo made my mouth water...

I always though you US-ers celebrated Thanksgiving withTurkey..



> Thanks br I do have high hopes for the holidays.





> And the last pic is all the fruit of my endless harvesting..16 plants worth of TRIMMINGS!! CAN YOU SAY HOLIDAY HASH!!!!!!


Seems we have found another holiday tradition...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

currently runnin the Kona Mist (X2X4) where X2 = smoke twice and X4= add to tea... finely ground... mhmmmm love the flavor... also in my pics you'll see the 4 kona mists that are started... they will definetly be crossed x LR#2 and then crossed back x kona mist and then back x LR#2... whatchya think mossys? good start to make an auto version of one of my favorites?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

or maybe throw a gen of the original cali mist and a level of original kona?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> Weeell...I think she is Stunning..as beautiful as I thought she would be..
> You got a lot more than you bargained for..
> But..
> not what you paid for.
> ...


yes i had to take the shelf out i had the on to give me an extra 8 inch..


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok so i dropped some more autos to night:

Bad Betty
Fairy Lights
Oguns 

So in total i have the following autos going this year out side:

ALF#3
Bud Wider
ICU#2
Bad Betty
Fairy Lights
Oguns
Auto AK47 
NYLD

dont think ill be putting any more out this year that is total of about 80 autos altogether plus a fuck load of normal plants that are consuming 10Ltrs of water each every few days.. fuck me dead Mossy and FullD Ill fly you both down if you help me carry the water through summer LOL


----------



## mossys (Nov 22, 2010)

> good start to make an auto version of one of my favorites?


Perfect reason to..



> they will definetly be crossed x LR#2 and then crossed back x kona mist and then back x LR#2...


But why double dip...?

Make the cross..germ..look at the dominance in the F1's..
you May get what you are looking for straight away.

If you are lucky and get kona mist doms..grab some pollen off the most AF KM dominant male..
and freeze it.
Then if you start to lose the dominance..use the KM Dominant pollen to do a back-cross..for the strengthening. 

One tip..nothing scientific..just observation..
Make the AF part of the cross the Mom.
*For me..the females hold the dominance in a cross..*

The most important part of an AF/long season cross is to get good AF dominance.
Then start manipulationg the cross through the F's to bring the traits you want from the long season parent.

I get stupid high % AF dominance in my mixed rolls...and I think this is part of the reason.

Happy Hunting...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

word the f up shroomy! I did a shitload of carrying water this summer... but was never discouraged... in fact, it only motivated me more to finish this year so i could have drip feed next year! yeah baby!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

oh yeah, and that was before my discovery of autos


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> Perfect reason to..
> 
> 
> But why double dip...?
> ...


mossys! my man! thanks for the breeding tips! guess i was getting ahead of myself! lol... but it sounds like i'm on the righ track... go for the af first.... one thing is... i intend to do my development by using females so i get fems out. from what i understand, if you take a female plant, force it to hermy after it starts flowering (by stress, ie photo, ph, temp or a combo of the above), then capture that pollen, any female you cross it with produces a feminized version of a cross of the 2. Am I understanding this correctly? Not usually one to take shortcuts, but i hate wasting energy on males when i want production fast! lol the idea is to breed my own lr#2, autoberry , and autowidow, feminized for coming outdoor season.. kona mist and other breeding is secondary to being ready for may in upstate ny.
thoughts? suggestions?

always welcome...

J


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL i am rigging up a bilge pump to pump water from a river into a 500 - 1000Ltr container  

should make it a lot easier


----------



## mossys (Nov 22, 2010)

> if you take a female plant, force it to hermy after it starts flowering (by stress, ie photo, ph, temp or a combo of the above), then capture that pollen, any female you cross it with produces a feminized version of a cross of the 2. Am I understanding this correctly?


That is what I Understand to be true..it is how it is explained in the Marijuana Botany book.
The pollen must go to a different female.
But..
I haven't tried it.

What I did do was I hermied them out with low light...
anything under 10 hours Normally does it..
it takes about 4 days to happen.
They self pollenated.

The seed was Good..I only germed 7..I think..
long time ago..
and I know I got all fem but never trialled it out enough to get an accurate opinion.



> thoughts? suggestions?


Do you have enough stash..or are you relying on them for harvest..?


----------



## dargo (Nov 22, 2010)

going back to what was said a few pages ago about males from pre ferted soil.......I planted 14 Speedy G (s1) beans into my organic mix I been making over the last year, 12 males 2 girls + out of the 14 I managed to drop one, which was a girl so now I just have the 1. they have only had water, they look very healthy but next time il get the seedlings going in my old mix then pot up into my mix when there big enough to handle it.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> Aw....look at her....and you chopped her Down......
> 
> She is Stunning m8...


Thank you my friend!

I did, she came down last night, i hated to as i wont have anything to look at for a few weeks now. Got the six little ones that are doing great but its going to be a while before i get to see there real beauty 



> Hope I'm invited for the cremation....


With out question, already got a chair pulled up for ya. 



> Gotta a carol..specially for you...
> 
> Silent night..holy night..
> make my buds all stay white..
> ...


 Nice little jingle there my friend
and the thing is its so true.
I see the DC is working well.
I think its my fate to be a White Knight.
I can tell you i have had 8 females 
from your variety and still all white
one decided to tease me with a little color
but dominant in white


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 22, 2010)

god this thread is out of control lol wow.. Everytime i go to post theres already 4 post infront of mine haha you guys are great...!


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> Vinegar Vigor...
> Double the height in width..well defined leaves...oh..fingers crossed.


Man oh man Mossy they look lush as ever, id have to say that the vinegar is doing its thing. There looking as green as how i keep them from an indoor controlled environment. Id have to say you may have found a new key here......



> boil it and it disolves the cal..





> Worry was..if it simply made the cal settle to the bottom of the water..
> then bubbling the water might disturb it..
> But..
> it is looking Fine..ATM...


It should be dissolving it. The high acid content of the vinegar should be breaking it down while its heated. The combination of the heat and the vinegar should break it down and it evaporate with the rest. If there is anything left in the water I dont think that its enough to cancel out what you did in the first place.

From what i can see on them its deff doing the trick. You may have me changing soon, but as you said time will tell. 




> Speed & Safety for them shroomy..FullD...






> I have the black line dc doms..and the black line standards going...
> who is gonna side by side with Me....
> 
> Damn..I just remembered..
> ...


This....is not right nor fair, LOL 

You come in and are in high spirits and singing and then rub it all in our faces.
But thats the sweet joy of your dedication to what you do. You can do things like that when you work THAT hard to perfect something. 
I guess its just as bad as me posting my tric shots and heavy weights



> I always though you US-ers celebrated Thanksgiving withTurkey..
> Seems we have found another holiday tradition...


Oh i have em both turkey and some good green, and i ll fresh JEM for the dinner


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> Ok so i dropped some more autos to night:
> 
> Bad Betty
> Fairy Lights
> ...


fantastic line up you got there shroomy,

I cant wait to watch some of those you have there
Like the Fairy Lights and the Oguns Ive seen these from mossy
but itll be interesting to see them from you too and in the conditions

I am curious as to how big od pots you have them in as i want to compare you BB and ICU to my current grow,
i know i may be about a week ahead but itll be nice to see

And about that Flight all you need to do is tell me where i need to be and When  sounds to me your gonna need the Help


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> One tip..nothing scientific..just observation..
> Make the AF part of the cross the Mom.
> *For me..the females hold the dominance in a cross..*


Ill have to keep this noted, only thing is the one plant i want to roll to af
is a long season Femmed seed. So im gonna have to hit it will male JEM pollen
Im hoping the strong dom in JEM will kick in.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> currently runnin the Kona Mist (X2X4) where X2 = smoke twice and X4= add to tea... finely ground... mhmmmm love the flavor... also in my pics you'll see the 4 kona mists that are started... they will definetly be crossed x LR#2 and then crossed back x kona mist and then back x LR#2... whatchya think mossys? good start to make an auto version of one of my favorites?


Now this sounds like a tasty cross, id be interested in following this.


----------



## mossys (Nov 22, 2010)

FullD..you know when you pick up a piece of info that is Soo off the wall..you never think you would use it...
weell..
Year ago my m8's wife used to do home-working..she was making these "Stud..Delay" potions for the Lads Mags.
(Wouldn't That go down well in your Mom and Pop stores.....)

It was 95% zinc & caster oil cream..and 5% Deep Heat cream.
obviously the irritant effect increased the blood flow..and also de-sensitised the nerves..
(leading to the staying power..)
Now..if we transfered that knowledge to Lady D's back cream..
I think we would be on a winner.

Extra circulation/oxygen to the nerves..stop them screaming..
nerve desensitising..can only help..
AND the increased blood supply would carry the Chilli essential oil faster into the system.

Hmmm..worth thinking about...

Take the Deep Heat content down to account for the addition of the chillies.

IF you cannot get Deep Heat..(Amazon..?)
try Tiger Balm...
it is generally more [email protected] hippy type shops..


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD..you know when you pick up a piece of info that is Soo off the wall..you never think you would use it...
> weell..
> Year ago my m8's wife used to do home-working..she was making these "Stud..Delay" potions for the Lads Mags.
> (Wouldn't That go down well in your Mom and Pop stores.....)
> ...


Indeed I have, but i rarely find uses for it LOL maybe thants just my nature.
The balms would shock here at the mom and pops.
Just to have a " adult toy" store in the city they had to fight to keep it
you have to sign a medical slip saying you were recommended by a DR
to have a "toy." So im sure the area i live in would be stunned by a balm in the store that can make ya tingle and last. 

I have some tiger balm in the house already as well as a few other
Amish balms for pain and deep penetrating creams. Come from a family
of laborers so the stuff is readily on hand for us. Plush my parents live near an 
amish community and my mom shops there all the time so i can get a good amount of natural balms and creams with pain release in them

I may give it a try with the chili oil as well as the balms to find a happy medium
last night had to be the worst of Lady D's pain to the point she almost wanted to go to the hospital. Had a little ALF set back in case and that seemed to help 
but i got to find something else to help her.
Im hate to see her hurt, and im tired of the griping   

I didn't get the chance to run the mango test this weekend as i was busy with 
the holiday shopping as well as the house so ill get to that soon.


----------



## mossys (Nov 22, 2010)

> Man oh man Mossy they look lush as ever, id have to say that the vinegar is doing its thing.


I'm not saying definite..coz mother nature has a habit of bitch-slapping me..
BUT..
it Seems to be doing a lot better than the PH down..ATM..



> But thats the sweet joy of your dedication to what you do. You can do things like that when you work THAT hard to perfect something


Nah...it's just coz I'm damned evil...



> I guess its just as bad as me posting my tric shots and heavy weights


It Does actually...when you think of how many of the same cross I have viewed..
it never deadens the attraction.



> I did, she came down last night, i hated to as i wont have anything to look at for a few weeks now. Got the six little ones that are doing great but its going to be a while before i get to see there real beauty


mmm..makes me glad I grow AF's...at least it will only be weeks before you have a replacement to gaze at..not months. 


shroomy...have trimmers..will travel....
I'd Love to see them outdoor in the Aussie sun.
You going into the ground or in pots...
(bpb had a bit of trouble in a garden setting with soil splash in his torrential rain...dirty bud..)

dargo..those figure make me wanna weep.
I did it after being told to try a pre-fert..
I set 5 different big mixed pot away..and got about 90% male dom.
Handy trick when you are rolling though..never know when you may need to split the male pool wide open.

I used to use John Innes potting compo in the UK..but I don't knowif it is still available.
It is specially formulated for seed and has extra perlite/drainage toprevent dampening off.

Over here my oprions are limited..
so I use Universal compost..no pre-ferts.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> I'm not saying definite..coz mother nature has a habit of bitch-slapping me..
> BUT..
> it Seems to be doing a lot better than the PH down..ATM..


Indeed it does, they seem to love the treatment. I think that this is going to surprise you more than anything. IF i remember correctly you start to see the build up on the leaves during flower. I guess this will be the point in which we see if ti really worked or not.



> Nah...it's just coz I'm damned evil...


Ha ha riiiiight for some reason i dont see that, well maybe only when you post those DC ladies 



> It Does actually...when you think of how many of the same cross I have viewed..
> it never deadens the attraction.


Well good i am glad, at least i know i am feeding your addiction to bud porn. 



> mmm..makes me glad I grow AF's...at least it will only be weeks before you have a replacement to gaze at..not months.


This is true by the time the JEM seeds are good any ready they should be showing there lady curves as long as i get a female or two. 

And about the JEM seeds i made. Some of them have the wildest stripped pattern i have ever seen. Out of the bud i tested last night for mature seeds i had a 92% mature ratio out of a lower bud. I cant wait to see what these ones look like from the top bud.


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Guys
Sorry to butt in with a total noob question, but i was wondering if i could have your thoughts on my dodgy nirvana NL auto.
She's been going for just over 7 weeks now, 4 weeks flowering, and i've been slowly trimmimg her back as per your advice a few days back. 
My question is does she look like she's progressing as normal? 
This is my first grow so i'm not sure if things are going well or not. 
From what i've read elsewhere she has about 4 or 5 weeks left to go, but if she's not doing that well i might cut my losses and start one of the shortriders i've got. 
I have limited resources and can only grow 1 plant at a time at the moment so don't want to waste 4/5 weeks seeing this one out if it's not going to be worth it.
Any thoughts/advice would be very welcome


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

So i was browsing and i came across this and about fell out of my chair.....

This is an auto DucksFoot


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> Hi Guys
> Sorry to butt in with a total noob question, but i was wondering if i could have your thoughts on my dodgy nirvana NL auto.
> She's been going for just over 7 weeks now, 4 weeks flowering, and i've been slowly trimmimg her back as per your advice a few days back.
> My question is does she look like she's progressing as normal?
> ...


One thing that i want to ask first.
Did this plant AF on its own or did you have to induce it via 12/12

IF you had to put it into 12/12 its gonna take a while for her to finish out
she is more long season than anything and needs the correct time to fill in.

If this did auto and you didnt have to change the lights then i would say it was from over trimming 
that has caused her to slow up. Its ok to trim but in light spurts.
Over doing it WILL cause the plant to stunt and slow a bit.

So I would not cut on her any more and let her finish. It will be worth the wait i promise
you have worked to hard and got this far to just scrap that plant
it would be a crime


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> One thing that i want to ask first.
> Did this plant AF on its own or did you have to induce it via 12/12
> 
> IF you had to put it into 12/12 its gonna take a while for her to finish out
> ...


Thanks FD
I had to induce her on 12/12, I've now got her going on 16/8. Should i go back to 12/12?
I agree it would be criminal to scrap her and it's not something i would contemplate lightly having invested 7 weeks in her.
Do you think 4/5 weeks left is accurate? That would be 9 weeks flowering in total?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> Thanks FD
> I had to induce her on 12/12, I've now got her going on 16/8. Should i go back to 12/12?
> I agree it would be criminal to scrap her and it's not something i would contemplate lightly having invested 7 weeks in her.
> Do you think 4/5 weeks left is accurate? That would be 9 weeks flowering in total?


Ok you need to go back to the room ....now and get those lights back on 12/12
you had to induce her flowering by changing back to 12/12. 
She didnt have an auto trait and needed the photo period to flower.
Now that she is on 18/6 she is back into a "veg" state and Will slow on flower
as well as could hermi, or go back and start growing new leaves instead of buds.

So my recommendation is get her on 12/12 and shell finish out nicely
i dont for see more than 4 weeks BUT you never know. Either way the yield will be worth it
If you have never smoked NL, that alone is worth the wait. I LOVE me some NL


----------



## feva (Nov 22, 2010)

hey auto experts got a question for ya. what would be the idea amount of af's in a 4x4 tent with 600 watts. the strains are cobras, blue him diesel and white dwarf. thx for any help


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Ok you need to go back to the room ....now and get those lights back on 12/12
> you had to induce her flowering by changing back to 12/12.
> She didnt have an auto trait and needed the photo period to flower.
> Now that she is on 18/6 she is back into a "veg" state and Will slow on flower
> ...


Thanks for that m8
The reason i went back to 16/8 was because of advice nirvana were giving out and also because i read that 12/12 can reduce yield on autos
But i guess if she's not an auto that's not really an issue
Thanks again - you set my mind at ease


----------



## Sibby (Nov 22, 2010)

mine didnt auto either, same strain, had to force em into 12/12. Don't think they the best example of an auto. lets hope the WW and big devil is a little bit better after these finish off


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> Thanks for that m8
> The reason i went back to 16/8 was because of advice nirvana were giving out and also because i read that 12/12 can reduce yield on autos
> But i guess if she's not an auto that's not really an issue
> Thanks again - you set my mind at ease


Thats the thing at first i dont think that nirvana had any clue what they were selling. I think they thought they had one thing but really had something else. I dont blame them for this one at all. Im blaming the breeder. The more and more that i have thought about it and the amount of them i have seen leeds me to believe that they bought these on "word" only, then found out from the reports that they were not auto flowering. I have to give them credit as they removed them and are making attempts to make it right, so i have been told.

You are right 12/12 can effect the auto yield BUT they are not auto and i think that the 12/12 will only help



Sibby said:


> mine didnt auto either, same strain, had to force em into 12/12. Don't think they the best example of an auto. lets hope the WW and big devil is a little bit better after these finish off


I have my fingers crossed for you. Hope to see that the others auto just dont let this miss hap change your thoughts on autos


----------



## drmarcusg (Nov 22, 2010)

fulld this is an amazing thread! if you have time check out my first grow in my sig and tell me what you think!


----------



## mossys (Nov 22, 2010)

*What we have to stress guys is..they are NOT AUTO.*

so auto grow instructions don't count.
*Go on long season girl rules.*

Smokey..give her some half strength food..alternate days..for 6 days..
with the lights on 12/12..I think she is gonna Wooooof...
Fingers crossed.



> If you have never smoked NL, that alone is worth the wait. I LOVE me some NL


Me Too...worth the wait..

FullD..who done the DF...?

I only know one who tried..and had probs bringing the trait out in auto..
something I wouldn't mind having a shot at myself..
those kind of traits Intrigue me.

Something..something..about them reminds me of the cloven pheno..
just cannot put me finger on it.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

drmarcusg said:


> fulld this is an amazing thread! if you have time check out my first grow in my sig and tell me what you think!


Stopped over and took a look at them and they look great. Left a note over there


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 22, 2010)

Sibby said:


> mine didnt auto either, same strain, had to force em into 12/12. Don't think they the best example of an auto. lets hope the WW and big devil is a little bit better after these finish off


How far along are yours? Have you got any photo's for comparison


----------



## mossys (Nov 22, 2010)

> IF i remember correctly you start to see the build up on the leaves during flower. I guess this will be the point in which we see if ti really worked


Yeah m8..spot on.

BTW..my outdoor chores got cancelled today because of high winds.



> Ha ha riiiiight for some reason i dont see that, well maybe only when you post those DC ladies


Well..I'm naturally evil..and the DC is a synergist.. 
Bet you tell me to harvest on milky next time..not go to ambers.

Funny enough there is a similar pheno in JEM..I used to call it Trouble...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> *What we have to stress guys is..they are NOT AUTO.*
> so auto grow instructions don't count.
> *Go on long season girl rules.*


Exactly, and i hate seeing all of this happening to all these guys wanting to try autos. Its aggravating. 



> FullD..who done the DF...?


A guy named masakrator is the one that posted it from the other site......
Ill admit i troll over there now and then to see whats going on..... this has been the only thing that i found that was "new" over there




> I only know one who tried..and had probs bringing the trait out in auto..
> something I wouldn't mind having a shot at myself..
> those kind of traits Intrigue me.
> 
> ...


and i am the same way id love to play around with this line to see if i can get one in color  BUT it will be a wonderful asset to someone wanting stealth in the OD


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> *What we have to stress guys is..they are NOT AUTO.*
> 
> so auto grow instructions don't count.
> *Go on long season girl rules.*
> ...


Thanks mossys, i'll definitely give that a go. Anything to get her going in the right direction again


----------



## Sibby (Nov 22, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> How far along are yours? Have you got any photo's for comparison


yes mate i got some ill upload in a sec. they currently on day 6 of 12/12 germed 1st of oct. they 2.5 ft. lol i did give em plenty time.


----------



## mossys (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh..I think she will shine m8...
you will not be disappointed in her..

But..she is not what you bought her for.

Bring us a smell description when she starts to go..
I Think these were the cross that said they were low odour
but the NL's I have smelled were Stink monsters that made you go weak at the knees with desire.

BTW..FullD...


> 16/8 was because of advice nirvana were giving out


what did you think of that instruction...16/8....EH...?

doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sibby (Nov 22, 2010)

5 nl's in a nft. i did have few minor newbie first grow problems so probabaly put em back a little. but it all a learning curve they doing well at moment tho


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> Oh..I think she will shine m8...
> you will not be disappointed in her..
> 
> But..she is not what you bought her for.
> ...


Will do m8. To be honest, she's been stinking my room up for a while now already!



mossys said:


> BTW..FullD...
> 
> 
> what did you think of that instruction...16/8....EH...?
> ...


Quote from Nirvana website:
*using a 24/0 light cycle. The fact that auto-flowerers are not photo period dependent, like regular cannabis plants are, does not mean that being bathed in light 24/7 is right for them. Many growers make the mistake of thinking plants need to be exposed to light as much as possible to grow bigger, when the dark period is actually when plants use that built-up light energy to develop roots and leaves. (obviously, using a dark period also means far lower electricity bills and heat output). Solution: switch to an 18/6 or even 16/8 light cycle.*


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 22, 2010)

Sibby said:


> 5 nl's in a nft. i did have few minor newbie first grow problems so probabaly put em back a little. but it all a learning curve they doing well at moment tho


They look to be doing well. Mine went into soil on Oct 1st so about the same age.
I only vegged for about 3 weeks tho. Once i saw no sign of flowering I changed the lighting to induce.

Quick question
For my next attempt, the short riders i got as compo from Nirvana, What would be a sensible number of plants to grow in a dr60 tent (60cmx60cm) under a 125w cfl?
Should i just carry on one at a time or get a bigger tub and pop 2 or 3 in?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> BTW..my outdoor chores got cancelled today because of high winds.


Nice see mother nature is working for you now rather than slapping you in the face. More time to spend with your circle of friends 



> Well..I'm naturally evil..and the DC is a synergist..
> Bet you tell me to harvest on milky next time..not go to ambers.


Nah your more entertaining this way, not to say you never were 
keep them at amber 



> Funny enough there is a similar pheno in JEM..I used to call it Trouble...


See its you that drives the madness, now your telling me there is one in JEM like that. Now not only do i have to look for the color and incense but now trouble.
I love a good challenge though



> BTW..FullD...
> what did you think of that instruction...16/8....EH...?
> 
> doesn't make sense.


Not at all actually, i didnt see that in the post my mind red 18/6 when i saw it lol
See this is what leads me to believe they came from either an unknown source in order to jump on the push of autos or really bad breeding skills and had a buch of females tainted with long season pollen. Something here is just not right.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

> from Nirvana website:
> *using a 24/0 light cycle. The fact that auto-flowerers are not photo period dependent, like regular cannabis plants are, does not mean that being bathed in light 24/7 is right for them. Many growers make the mistake of thinking plants need to be exposed to light as much as possible to grow bigger, when the dark period is actually when plants use that built-up light energy to develop roots and leaves. (obviously, using a dark period also means far lower electricity bills and heat output). Solution: switch to an 18/6 or even 16/8 light cycle.*


this is a load of bull to me. Its kinda like "here is what you should do, but you can also do what ever the hell you want." 

This is why i started this thread in the beginning to get the right info out there. I may not be the best grower but i like to share what has worked for me.


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> this is a load of bull to me. Its kinda like "here is what you should do, but you can also do what ever the hell you want."
> 
> This is why i started this thread in the beginning to get the right info out there. I may not be the best grower but i like to share what has worked for me.


What would you suggest as being the ideal light cycle for an auto? There are people that say 24/0 is best, then someone else will say 18/6...
For someone new to the whole thing (like me) it can get very confusing as to know what is best


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 22, 2010)

MR. POSTMAN JUST DELIVERED MY BEANS!!! Do you guys see any problems with me germinating in whole SPHAGNUM MOSS?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> MR. POSTMAN JUST DELIVERED MY BEANS!!! Do you guys see any problems with me germinating in whole SPHAGNUM MOSS?


 sounds to me homie you have some work to do.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 22, 2010)

The work is done. Hopefully in 2 days I will be putting them in their permanent abode. I think this MOSS is going to work great for germinating.. this stuff retains water like a mofo.

One of the UFO's was pretty much just a hollow shell. Oh well, I can't complain much about a freebie. I just wish the other UFO's were autos too.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> What would you suggest as being the ideal light cycle for an auto? There are people that say 24/0 is best, then someone else will say 18/6...
> For someone new to the whole thing (like me) it can get very confusing as to know what is best


I use 18/6 and 20/4

18/6 spring/summer 
20/4 Fall winter


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I use 18/6 and 20/4
> 
> 18/6 spring/summer
> 20/4 Fall winter


Thanks m8. That makes things clearer.
Did you see my earlier question about what would be a sensible number of short riders to put in a 60cmx60cm grow tent under a 125w cfl?
I know you've said before that the roots are really important on auto's, and obviously lighting is an issue, but if i had a tub say 50cmx50cm, how many plants could be kept happy in that enviroment?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> Thanks m8. That makes things clearer.
> Did you see my earlier question about what would be a sensible number of short riders to put in a 60cmx60cm grow tent under a 125w cfl?
> I know you've said before that the roots are really important on auto's, and obviously lighting is an issue, but if i had a tub say 50cmx50cm, how many plants could be kept happy in that enviroment?


Any time man

as far as how many go into the area i am not sure
I have seen Mossy grow SEVERAL in a 20l pot
so i am sure that there could be quite a few. 

i have 6 under a 250watt HPS but i really could add 4 more to the space
but i want the ones under there to get the majority of the light
so i try not to over do it. Now once i switch rooms im gonna got to 600 maybe 1000 HPS but thats a whole new ball game.

I figure you could do 4-5 and have decent yields, and from what i can tell autos in the same pot love the competition they get growing together. Almost as if they want to out produce each other, and if thats the case i am OK with that


----------



## Endorium (Nov 22, 2010)

I have my autos on 24 hour light. They have been since the beginning and they are flowering great on 24 hour light to. I think if you get a good breed/strain of auto 24 hour light is best. I have pics of mine a few pages back and people seem to think they are very good so I guess 24 hour light must be doing them more good than bad


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Any time man
> 
> as far as how many go into the area i am not sure
> I have seen Mossy grow SEVERAL in a 20l pot
> ...


That sounds good to me
Another noob question now i'm afraid 
Can you grow from start to finish under a 2700k lamp? 
My thinking being so you could stagger your plants by dropping one in say every couple of weeks or so and have them in their various stages under the same lamp.
Sorry for the barrage of questions, just trying to improve my knowledge of these babies


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 22, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> That sounds good to me
> Another noob question now i'm afraid
> Can you grow from start to finish under a 2700k lamp?
> My thinking being so you could stagger your plants by dropping one in say every couple of weeks or so and have them in their various stages under the same lamp.
> Sorry for the barrage of questions, just trying to improve my knowledge of these babies


 Yes you can start to finish with a 2700. If anything might affect yield a LIL but doubt it youll be fine bro... But if I was you throw in 6500 and just keep it mixed from start to finish..


----------



## b.R. (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey everybody. Just thought i would post a few photos that i just took today and give you an update how the 3 girls are lookin.... First is the pakistan ryder at 30 days. the 2nd pic is the blue himalaya at 22 days and the 3rd is the ak48 at 27 days. Any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated as always and good luck to everyone....


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 22, 2010)

XxK2xX said:


> Yes you can start to finish with a 2700. If anything might affect yield a LIL but doubt it youll be fine bro... But if I was you throw in 6500 and just keep it mixed from start to finish..


Thanks man. I probably will. 
Just an idea i had floating in my head. At the moment i only have a small tent to grow in in the spare room. But in about 9 months i lose the spare room and then i'm screwed so was trying to think how i can grow as much as possible in a short time without harvesting all at once


----------



## mistyman (Nov 22, 2010)

cheers for the info m8, i have been wanting to do autos for a while now and you ma man have just let the penny drop! cheers my reason for doing autos is that the temp in mygrowroom drops severely in winter and the big 12/12 babies suffer at night when there is no heat build-up off the HPS. i thinking of trying green-o-matic. ay info on this strain would be great. thanks


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> That sounds good to me
> Another noob question now i'm afraid
> Can you grow from start to finish under a 2700k lamp?
> My thinking being so you could stagger your plants by dropping one in say every couple of weeks or so and have them in their various stages under the same lamp.
> Sorry for the barrage of questions, just trying to improve my knowledge of these babies


Just like k2 said you can run that spec bulb the entire grow and be fine I run HPS the entire grow. 
I have MH too but its easier to run one than change em all out.
Plus my HPS has 10,000 more lumen's than the MH  
Power from the get go


----------



## Bighill (Nov 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> So i was browsing and i came across this and about fell out of my chair.....
> 
> This is an auto DucksFoot


 
Going to be great eh!!! Chappers? 
I told him i'll buy a big ol bag of those seeds when he's ready. HA i can't wait for these, one release i have marked down for sure. I didn't get a chance to buy the foot before wally got the pinch. For me this is a long time comming.

Talking to those involved it should be good.. Plat them with some nettles and you are 100% stealth.. I love all the crazy autos comming out, it's like christmass.. wait it almost is.. hehe 



Some tunes for the 80s crowd.  Anyone else think gavin/santana totaly bombed this, last night on the AMW?


[video=youtube;alFlaMC2b3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alFlaMC2b3c[/video]

Bh.


----------



## drmarcusg (Nov 22, 2010)

dude totally bombed... horrible choice for a singer with santana! gavin must be tryin to make some comeback cause ive heard his name for various things lately like something or other about him and gwen having problems...all part of some mangager/advertising/image push...he sounded weak and it was really akward...i caught some performances in bewteen commerical breaks from the game and i gotta say the only good performance was new kids on the block and n'synch hahaha...im a musican and work in the industry and am a rock n roller but i gotta say that was the best performance i saw...anyways check out my sig i started my first thread! comments and suugestions are welcome...fulld is the man for starting this thread! whats the deal with that ducksfoot auto??


----------



## Bighill (Nov 22, 2010)

I was told they are still working the ducksfoot auto, varibale in phenos atm. Was told it might be released under lowlife's brand.. Don't quote me though.. Things change 

I would have loved to get into music as a profession. I would classify myself as a music head for sure. I am a rocker for sure.. Some of the heavy stuff i like too, texas hippie coalition is my new thing these days. Good to see another music head around.


@ FD: Hey, you use a 250 hps right?
Have you considered trying a CMH bulb? 
I am thinking of going the dual 250cmh route for a smaller cab type grow.
Thoughts?!


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Fulld for the reminder 2700k cfls also have more lumens than 6500k.


----------



## zemanel (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys, loving the info around here, the SmokeyDeHerb question about CFL was one of my concerns too. Thx to Smokey for putting the question and FullD, k2 for the answers , really helped the planning stuff.

Just a quick question, what do u guys think about Drip Irrigation for a small grow??? 
Sometimes i have to leave like 3 to 7 days and would be nice keep watering the babies, but i'm afraid of flooding the whole thing running it 24/7.
Cheers and sorry the dummy question


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 22, 2010)

zemanel said:


> Hey guys, loving the info around here, the SmokeyDeHerb question about CFL was one of my concerns too. Thx to Smokey for putting the question and FullD, k2 for the answers , really helped the planning stuff.


Hey, you never know if you don't ask. Everybody has to start somewhere


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 22, 2010)

Endorium said:


> I have my autos on 24 hour light. They have been since the beginning and they are flowering great on 24 hour light to. I think if you get a good breed/strain of auto 24 hour light is best. I have pics of mine a few pages back and people seem to think they are very good so I guess 24 hour light must be doing them more good than bad


24/0 doesn't allow them any time to grow during dark periods. 20/4 is much better for your girls than 24/0.


----------



## Bighill (Nov 22, 2010)

> 24/0 doesn't allow them any time to grow during dark periods. 20/4 is much better for your girls than 24/0.


I will voutch for this also.

Bh.


----------



## Bighill (Nov 22, 2010)

KuLong said:


> Thanks for the share. This thread moves so fast I miss many good post.
> 
> I probably missed it somewhere...
> 
> ...


 
Hey mate, the thread indeed moves so fast lol, i was going back page after page.. Was a treat to see mossys DC dom girls.. Always a treat.

Anyways to the point. That mix is pretty much add water only, no nutes needed unless she is HUNGRY. If you want to get faster rates of growth, i will bubble a "tea" with some compost and molassis. If i have kelp on hand i add a spoon of this to the tea too. The tea isn't really a "Nute" persay, you are growing more compost microbes by bubbling it (with an air stone). The molasis is in there for the microbes to feed on and multiply. I will water with compost tea every 3 waterings, and molasis alone every other. Hope you can make sence of that lol. If you have some mega hungry gals on your hands i will put a spoon of sheep mauer in there, to green them up. I am going to start using alaskan fish fertaliser instead, for N right away here, the fatty acids are good for canna too  That and it is a more complete nutrient that is safe for microbes.

Check out Welcome Harvest Farms I would have good things to say about everything they sell.

When you water in the "tea", the microbes hit the dirt and "eat" the addatives you added and gives your plant a boost. This method is how farmers get those massive veggies, 1000 pound pumpkins and such.. Feed the soil not the plant 

Even if they stay green most of the way through flower it is organics, so there is little need to flush anyways. The buds burn soo clean, you'll love organics. Easy, Burns Clean and everyone says wow when you light it up.

Bh.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 22, 2010)

Bighill said:


> @ FD: Hey, you use a 250 hps right?
> Have you considered trying a CMH bulb?
> I am thinking of going the dual 250cmh route for a smaller cab type grow.
> Thoughts?!


I have been mulling this one over a time or two.
I have seen grows with them and have seen the color spec that they acclaim
But i'm still not sure, i have seen guys go MH all the way and do well
so it has to do some good if there is red spec in there too.

I have grown these two ways, MH then switch to HPS 
and then i have ran hps all the way through
the MH/hps grow had nice branching
the HPS run was nothing but bud sticks lol
and dense at that if i can get that in one bulb
id be tickled, thing is i dont want to spend the money till i have too
Im bad about that 


Bighill said:


> Feed the soil not the plant


Couldn't agree with this more, its funny i can almost smell when the soil is right
Call me crazy but its distinct. 



> The buds burn soo clean, you'll love organics. Easy, Burns Clean and everyone says wow when you light it up.


Indeed and i love the fact that there is little to no ash after your done


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> I'm not saying definite..coz mother nature has a habit of bitch-slapping me..
> BUT..
> it Seems to be doing a lot better than the PH down..ATM..
> 
> ...


 
first, I'll bring my trimmers too! I've always wanted to see Austrailia!
but since I wasn't actually invited, I digress.... 
in regards to soil... on the good advice of mossy and FD I used 1 gal... maybe 1.25s with FFOF.... but installed a little "plug" of my favorite starting soil... here its called Macenroe Organics starting mix. It is basically a mix of sand (quite a lot) peat, perlite and few other organic fillers... compost etc. It works great... and they didn't burn... however, I bought femmy femmies... so shouldn't get a male or I'll be annoyed at my fav seed bank! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> Bring us a smell description when she starts to go..
> I Think these were the cross that said they were low odour
> but the NL's I have smelled were Stink monsters that made you go weak at the knees with desire.


EVERY NL I 've smelled has given me the same weakness in the knees!  It's the bees knees! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

b.R. said:


> View attachment 1283504View attachment 1283503View attachment 1283502
> Hey everybody. Just thought i would post a few photos that i just took today and give you an update how the 3 girls are lookin.... First is the pakistan ryder at 30 days. the 2nd pic is the blue himalaya at 22 days and the 3rd is the ak48 at 27 days. Any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated as always and good luck to everyone....


the blue himalaya cam back nice! everyones lookin good... keep it man!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Just like k2 said you can run that spec bulb the entire grow and be fine I run HPS the entire grow.
> I have MH too but its easier to run one than change em all out.
> Plus my HPS has 10,000 more lumen's than the MH
> Power from the get go


hey FD... should I be running my HPS straight through? I was gonna run the MH till 4 weeks and then swtich to the HPS... but sounds like thats just robbing me of about 12,000 lumens... I was aiming at maintining a good height and reducing streching as my space is farily short.

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Going to be great eh!!! Chappers?
> I told him i'll buy a big ol bag of those seeds when he's ready. HA i can't wait for these, one release i have marked down for sure. I didn't get a chance to buy the foot before wally got the pinch. For me this is a long time comming.
> 
> Talking to those involved it should be good.. Plat them with some nettles and you are 100% stealth.. I love all the crazy autos comming out, it's like christmass.. wait it almost is.. hehe
> ...



well shit! thats a strain I can't wait to try! cool shit! I like ur idea about nettles... though they blend pretty well with themn to begin with... this guy would issappear! thank god for GPS!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

Bighill said:


> I will voutch for this also.
> 
> Bh.


I'll back that up as well... there's two parts of a plants growth and it needs both to be truly healthy... its unnatural to get 24/0


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I have been mulling this one over a time or two.
> I have seen grows with them and have seen the color spec that they acclaim
> But i'm still not sure, i have seen guys go MH all the way and do well
> so it has to do some good if there is red spec in there too.
> ...


 
Thanks for the MH HPS info there.. and I also can smell when the soil is right and it is always evident in my produce!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

BTW guys... if you wanna see a good comparison of the difference just between bulb manufacturers... this gouy did a great comparison...


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/355137-think-your-bulb-doesnt-matter.html


----------



## Bighill (Nov 22, 2010)

Well i think i am goign to give the CMH bulbs a try. They are suposed to run cooler than a HPS. They put out more usable light than a HPS. I also like the colour spectrum charts, covers a wider spectrum than hps and mh together. There is a guy on RIU who says the uv they can put off gave him a "burn" on his eyes, from exposure.

We'll see i supose, i am going to get 2 of those sun system enclosed 250hps hood/ballast set ups. Then chuck in some CMH bulbs. 
Like you, when money allows.
Been a tought year for us construction folks, so i'm behinde in construction of my new indoor grow space.

Bh.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 22, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Well i think i am goign to give the CMH bulbs a try. They are suposed to run cooler than a HPS. They put out more usable light than a HPS. I also like the colour spectrum charts, covers a wider spectrum than hps and mh together. There is a guy on RIU who says the uv they can put off gave him a "burn" on his eyes, from exposure.
> 
> We'll see i supose, i am going to get 2 of those sun system enclosed 250hps hood/ballast set ups. Then chuck in some CMH bulbs.
> Like you, when money allows.
> ...


word up on that... im definetly going to go to that as soon as money allows...

it HAS been a tough year... I do security camera installs and computer consulting and have a small organic farm... and its been tough to make ends meet even with all that.... my only saving grace this year was my ladies... they are powerful... both in beauty and medicine as well as financially!

heres my AFs at 11 days


I am currently supplementing UVB+ some A with 2 26w CFL style Reptisun UVB 10.0's Claims 20 inches of penetration.... I have to say, these are the happiest looking girls I've done indoor ever... I think they really like the MH and the UVB... and of course all the other love including some CO2 supples

J


----------



## Rtoke (Nov 23, 2010)

John Mondello - nice ladys man !!!! real healthy ! keep it up !!

peace, good luck


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks man! I will!
J


----------



## dargo (Nov 23, 2010)

zemanel said:


> Hey guys, loving the info around here, the SmokeyDeHerb question about CFL was one of my concerns too. Thx to Smokey for putting the question and FullD, k2 for the answers , really helped the planning stuff.
> 
> Just a quick question, what do u guys think about Drip Irrigation for a small grow???
> Sometimes i have to leave like 3 to 7 days and would be nice keep watering the babies, but i'm afraid of flooding the whole thing running it 24/7.
> Cheers and sorry the dummy question



I got a blumat tropf drip watering system, it dosnt need pumps just a res minimum 3ft above your pots. you set the probes so when your medium gets to the dry point you want it waters untill wet again. I havnt set it up yet but if you search for bumat tropf you will find plenty of information


----------



## mossys (Nov 23, 2010)

ZZZZzzzip-iddy-do-da....

ZZZZzzzip-iddy..ayyy..

My oh my what a Wonderful Day....

(down to my last ounce of it...you won't have to 
suffer the singing much longer.......)



















But..enjoy the silence while it lasts...
these are my back-up stock....

FullD...31 cms across..15 cms high..
(just over 12ins x 6ins..)
I was right about the head-spread x height ratio.

SmokeyDH..on the 16/8...
I thought that they had told you to change to that when you said it wasn't auto..
which would have been really Strange..
But..
in the context of the full post..directed at AF's..
it makes more sense.

I'm majority outdoor growing..
so my girls Never get any where near the prescribed "Lighted Grow" hours..
and they still grow okay.

dargo..that kinda system will make your job a bit easier next season..


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 23, 2010)

dargo said:


> I got a blumat tropf drip watering system, it dosnt need pumps just a res minimum 3ft above your pots. you set the probes so when your medium gets to the dry point you want it waters untill wet again. I havnt set it up yet but if you search for bumat tropf you will find plenty of information


dargo thanks for the tip on that! gonna go check it... been thinkin in that direction myself but didn't want to re-invent the wheel too many times... lol

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> ZZZZzzzip-iddy-do-da....
> 
> ZZZZzzzip-iddy..ayyy..
> 
> ...


love a happy grower personally! been about that mood level myself lately! lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 23, 2010)

dargo said:


> I got a blumat tropf drip watering system, it dosnt need pumps just a res minimum 3ft above your pots. you set the probes so when your medium gets to the dry point you want it waters untill wet again. I havnt set it up yet but if you search for bumat tropf you will find plenty of information


nice info Dargo, i have been looking for something like this, i may need it for backup as caretaker is not always available. And if i have this system i may be able to actually convince him to travel with me from time to time.



mossys said:


> ZZZZzzzip-iddy-do-da....
> 
> ZZZZzzzip-iddy..ayyy..
> 
> My oh my what a Wonderful Day....


I see that you are in a rather good mood this morning
I my self am too, see direct reflection of the bud we smoke 





> FullD...31 cms across..15 cms high..
> (just over 12ins x 6ins..)
> I was right about the head-spread x height ratio.


Ah i see, and you were right. The thing that i want to know how old it is at that height. You never cease to amaze me with those multi pot grows. It goes against everything that i have ever been taught. Thing is that its a great way to grow these guys and you have proven that time after time  I guess an old dog can learn new tricks. After this single run its gonna be nothing but multi pots for me too. I just wish i could find some planters like you have there. 




> and they still grow okay.


So modest Mossy, they do way better than okay


----------



## mossys (Nov 23, 2010)

> love a happy grower personally! been about that mood level myself lately! lol


Aye..I noticed it the other day...
BUT..
You didn't say What you were smoking..


> current theme music: Stevie Ray Vaughn : Traffic Jam
> Mood: Very High!


BTW..did you just make that up..or is someone using that name..


> mhhhhmmm thinking the name might be coming from auto-erotic..


because Auto Erotics have a big pull on me for a brand name. 

I LIKE IT.



> I see that you are in a rather good mood this morning
> I my self am too, see direct reflection of the bud we smoke


Good to see my M8..



> After this single run its gonna be nothing but multi pots for me too. I just wish i could find some planters like you have there.


Gotta say..I find it better to grow mulit-pots in square containers..
But..
I ran on 20-40 ltr round pots for many a year.

I Think it is because I can get better plant spacing in the squares.
I got the first one as a gift from my m8 at the head-shop and bought more.
They are called para cannabis..
but that only means "for cannabis".

The head shop guy was using them for Hydro...with a blank/no holes one on the bottom...
he says they are easier to cut for your pipes to go through..they are polystyrene.

I also have small..8 inch pots..that have a 12 inch drop on them..

They are good too...small pot..lot of drop..
did make me wonder if they had been made with AF's in mind...



> Ah i see, and you were right. The thing that i want to know how old it is at that height


Ah FullD...I set them away on Halloween..
BUT..
after 5 days of seeing nothing germ..
I put them in the grow cupboard with lights..to warm the compo...
(my grow cupboard is outdoor..)
so it was about day 8 before I saw them breaking soil.
so they are 15-16 days old.


Can you spot which are the f3's...?

and since we are all talking music..
I was toking DC and listening to Amy Winehouse the other day..
and I thought wow..
she just sings like a Duuurrty Afghan...
smoking it and listening to it..


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> I Think it is because I can get better plant spacing in the squares.
> I got the first one as a gift from my m8 at the head-shop and bought more.
> They are called para cannabis..
> but that only means "for cannabis".


Thanks for the info my friend. I am thinking about getting some 
thick coolers like that that are square. The local gas station carries them
they have nice drop to looks like it would be good for 5 or 6 plants if not more
i may get one knock some holes in it and give it a try.

I think this is the best way to get a good peek at what i have from this seed
as well as work on the other on i have that are semi-auto.





> Ah FullD...I set them away on Halloween..
> BUT..
> after 5 days of seeing nothing germ..
> I put them in the grow cupboard with lights..to warm the compo...
> ...


Seems to me that they needed a little warmth to get going
i changed germ methods this time and tried something new
i started them in a cup as normal and then placed plastic bags over the cups
worked like a charm

My cab isnt out side but in the garage and there is no heat source out there so its cooler that the rest of the house but not as cold as out side. thats why i bumped to 20/4 to keep heat in the box for them. Temps are still good right now but itll be a test on them to see how they handle the cooler temp through the winter.

There doing really well for that age nice and lush, the size is fantastic and so is their color. They look lovely my friend i really think that the vinegar is working.
Again bloom will tell al 



> Can you spot which are the f3's...?


I wanna say that its the pot with out the fert bottle
they look more uniformed than the others at least to my eye








> she just sings like a Duuurrty Afghan...
> .


Lol i can see this


----------



## zemanel (Nov 23, 2010)

dargo said:


> I got a blumat tropf drip watering system, it dosnt need pumps just a res minimum 3ft above your pots. you set the probes so when your medium gets to the dry point you want it waters untill wet again. I havnt set it up yet but if you search for bumat tropf you will find plenty of information


The Blumat tropf is really nice and the info on his webpage is great. Thx for the help m8.
Cheers


----------



## mossys (Nov 23, 2010)

> I wanna say that its the pot with out the fert bottle
> they look more uniformed than the others at least to my eye


Ha ha..spot on my m8.



> I am thinking about getting some
> thick coolers like that that are square


Proper coolers..?
coz they should insulate the roots..since you have a cold problem.

I Use my light to keep my grow Warm too.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> Ha ha..spot on my m8.







> Proper coolers..?
> coz they should insulate the roots..since you have a cold problem.
> 
> I Use my light to keep my grow Warm too.


Yep thats what i am going to use.

something along the lines like this







EDIT: Congrats on the being the 1000 poster Mossy 


1000 posts 22,222 views at this point 

thanks again to all of you who are here every day and contributing to the thread
it has made it what it is so far. Keep the info coming guys


----------



## drmarcusg (Nov 23, 2010)

thats a great idea! like a mini disposable cooler...hmmmmm


----------



## mossys (Nov 23, 2010)

Absolutely spot on my m8..
get your dimentions and I 'll check them off against mine..
they Look almost exactly the same.


> EDIT: Congrats on the being the 1000 poster Mossy


maaannnn..I missed it...  ...  ...  

well done m8..smoke a fattie with you to celebrate


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 23, 2010)

drmarcusg said:


> thats a great idea! like a mini disposable cooler...hmmmmm


Yep i usually get them when i order Omaha Steaks (good stuff)
in the past id use them to take fishing to keep the fresh catch cold 
now i have another use for them. But ill have to get some smaller ones as the last time i ordered i got enough to last 6 months 
I LOVE steak


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> Absolutely spot on my m8..
> get your dimentions and I 'll check them off against mine..
> they Look almost exactly the same.
> 
> ...


Right on got one sparked as we speak


----------



## ironheadxl (Nov 23, 2010)

so Im growing the super cali haze and it is a 4 month auto which so far looks fantastic on cfl's and 18/6 with light nutes every other watering all water filtered. What is vexing is the runt version (roots very disturbed way past the two week mark) is in flower while the dense leafy example of the strain shows no sign of going into flower. Is there ANY trick that will send it into flowering mode? It has been in veg nearly two months now.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 23, 2010)

ironheadxl said:


> so Im growing the super cali haze and it is a 4 month auto which so far looks fantastic on cfl's and 18/6 with light nutes every other watering all water filtered. What is vexing is the runt version (roots very disturbed way past the two week mark) is in flower while the dense leafy example of the strain shows no sign of going into flower. Is there ANY trick that will send it into flowering mode? It has been in veg nearly two months now.


Sounds to me that you have ran into the same issues as a few of the other guys on here.

My first question is where did you get the beans from?
If it was nirvana they have had multiple reports that 
there autos are not auto flowering.

If you have had them for over 4 months and there are no signs of flower
they need to go into 12/12 to get the flower stage going.
I say give it a try at 12/12 for a week and see what happens. 
If they are photo period girls and you have vegged for 4 months
there gonna be BIG.

Thing is if you have one flowering already at 18/6 going to 12/12 will diminish the yield on the auto. So there are some things to consider if you dont have two rooms


----------



## mossys (Nov 23, 2010)

> What is vexing is the *runt* version (roots very disturbed way past the two week mark) is in flower while the dense leafy example of the strain shows no sign of going into flower.


Must admit..I'm wondering if your *Runt*..is your Actual AF pheno. 

FullD..here is a pot I cocked-up earlier...







Remember the experiment that I was running at the close of the season...?

Part of reason I Think the girls do well in a multi-pot is the fact that the mass of roots actually
lighten the soil..which weknow they like..
and traps more oxygen when you water them...

so I germed into USED compo..with the roots stil lin there.
I set the experiment away without thinking of the salt build-up..so I cocked them.

On these in the used compo..the salt build up showed by the time they were on second set of leaves..
blocked their lungs..and totally stumpied them..

see the build up on the leaves..
and the size at finish...







(also check the colour..that pheno could be a new purple..)

Shocking...?

*Exactly the same genetics as the F3's you have just identified..*

Viva le Vinegar...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> Must admit..I'm wondering if your *Runt*..is your Actual AF pheno.


Good point on that he may have the actual AF right there in front of him.
Id love to see pics of it cause there are things that set a true AF apart form the long season girls

Ironhead can we see some pics?




> Remember the experiment that I was running at the close of the season...?
> 
> Part of reason I Think the girls do well in a multi-pot is the fact that the mass of roots actually
> lighten the soil..which weknow they like..
> and traps more oxygen when you water them...


This makes sense to me, i use a TON of perlite in my mixes to lighten the soil
and it has paid off thus far. I usually take the old root balls and put them back in the bin, they usually take about a 4 days and there gone, lots of activity there.

I may give this a whirl on the next time, but flush the soil in the pot for a few days previous to germ that way i can flush out the salts.

Here is a question though how many did you plant in there? You have a huge success rate of fems there. Looks like about 14 or 15 girls in there. The reason that i asked was you said it was used and i know you use general compo but did you fert it at all during the previous grow? Cause if you did it technically would be pre ferted and thats a lof of females in there. Plus every one of them are colored for the most part. Ive germed that many seeds over the last season at least 15-20 and still no color (i know i know still griping lol) You have the touch my friend and love those purples.



> (also check the colour..that pheno could be a new purple..)
> 
> Shocking...?


Not really with you and your royal touch of purple, you know you did change my name in the past, im starting to think i am gonna need to change yours now too.

Purple wizard i think it was?? 



> *Exactly the same genetics as the F3's you have just identified..*
> 
> Viva le Vinegar...


Good stuff almost to the point where i am going to get some soon. Im about out of the chemical i use for ph down. so ill be in the market to replace it soon.


----------



## mossys (Nov 23, 2010)

> This makes sense to me, i use a TON of perlite in my mixes to lighten the soil


Yup...and all the little fibres on the roots will trap any little oxygen molecules..
makes sense to me too...



> but flush the soil in the pot for a few days previous to germ that way i can flush out the salts.


Oh I flushed them alright..
But it is my water putting the salts IN..so I would only cause more damage.



> Here is a question though how many did you plant in there? You have a huge success rate of fems there


A handful..it was an experiment..I didn't count
But..
there is no fem ratio...
I just pulled the males out..once it was apparent they were no use.
so there are only fems in there.



> Plus every one of them are colored for the most part


Aye..but that is because they are second generation from coloured Moms..
so it is just in dominance.



> Purple wizard i think it was??


I IS the Purple Wizard..
I have it written on the front of my hemp pyjamas...
to remind me..



> Good stuff almost to the point where i am going to get some soon. Im about out of the chemical i use for ph down. so ill be in the market to replace it soon.


noooooo...you can't do that...
it is my edge..to take you on in the Cup challenge...

Joking..I Would definitely give it a go M8...


----------



## justparanoid (Nov 23, 2010)

Good thread! I'm subscribing to this! My first grow was a nirvana short rider which got me hooked on autos. 

JP


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> Oh I flushed them alright..
> But it is my water putting the salts IN..so I would only cause more damage.


Ahh i see insult to injury, cause of the water issue you have. 
I should have thought about that, i mean we have spent several
pages talking about the vinegar fix lol. Stoner moment




> there is no fem ratio...
> I just pulled the males out..once it was apparent they were no use.
> so there are only fems in there.


Do you remember the amount of males you pulled out (i know thats a long shot)
reason i ask is because of Dargo's comment about pre ferted soil. 

we talked about preferted soil causing males a few pages back. I was just thinking about that when you said it was used soil, thinking that it still had some nutes/salts in it, and you still got all those females and not a pot full of males.



> Aye..but that is because they are second generation from coloured Moms..
> so it is just in dominance.


Which brings back your theory of the mum being dominant in the AF's. I see it holds very true




> I IS the Purple Wizard..


Indeed you are you have some serious color skills over there as always



> I have it written on the front of my hemp pyjamas...
> to remind me..


Thing is i can see you sitting back wearing them proudly with a nice cup of canna vodka in one hand and your wand in the other 




> noooooo...you can't do that...
> it is my edge..to take you on in the Cup challenge...


Fair enough  but that still dosent stop me from using the sponge method this time 

(enter evil laugh )


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 23, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> Good thread! I'm subscribing to this! My first grow was a nirvana short rider which got me hooked on autos.
> 
> JP


Awesome JP glad to have you aboard
there is a TON of info here with out a sub forum you have to dig a little
but i promise its worth it, its like a treasure hunt
with better odds each page holds something special
or the answer to your questions 

FD


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 23, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> Good thread! I'm subscribing to this! My first grow was a nirvana short rider which got me hooked on autos.
> 
> JP


Hey JP, do you have any pics or tips about these short riders?
I've got some from Nirvana and they will be my second attempt at growing when my NL is done


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 23, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Thanks for the info my friend. I am thinking about getting some
> thick coolers like that that are square. The local gas station carries them
> they have nice drop to looks like it would be good for 5 or 6 plants if not more
> i may get one knock some holes in it and give it a try.
> ...


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 23, 2010)

It's good to see another fisherman in the group also. Nothing like being stoned and having a big one on the line. WHAT A RUSH!!!


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like i got 3 males in the one pot and 3 females in the other pot... what is going on here mossy... they are not your genetics but ever since i dropped the fairy lights everything has been the same sex each pot/hole in the ground..


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> Aye..I noticed it the other day...
> BUT..
> You didn't say What you were smoking..
> 
> ...


Well I made up the Auto Erotics... but it may already be in use... I hope nbot... cuz thats what I wanna brand my kona mist... which is what I'm smoking.... believed to be a cross of cali mist and kona.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 23, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> It's good to see another fisherman in the group also. Nothing like being stoned and having a big one on the line. WHAT A RUSH!!!


I'd like to back this up as well.. especially if its a trout!


----------



## justparanoid (Nov 23, 2010)

SmokeyDeHerb said:


> Hey JP, do you have any pics or tips about these short riders?
> I've got some from Nirvana and they will be my second attempt at growing when my NL is done



Here is a link to my grow journal. They are a easy plant to grow and do not require large amounts of nutrients. The main cola developed quite nice and turned out 17 inches long. Was quite yummy and good smoke for how quick it grew.

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/316025-jps-cabinet-grow.html


JP


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 23, 2010)

Since we got off topic of AFs. Another fisherman here as well. Big cat hunter!! Biggest thus far 62lb blue cat...


----------



## raiderdave (Nov 23, 2010)

nice thread great info


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice! 62 lb cat? I caught a 40 pound blue a couple of years back but haven't seen another blue since. I caught allot of cats this past summer. All on live bluegill. I don't think there is a better bait for big cats... (well maybe live shad) I do a bunch of smallmouth and trout fishing also. I love using Panther Martins and Rooster Tails for trout. 

Sorry about taking this further off topic, but I love fishing.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 23, 2010)

Very Good Mate.


----------



## Zootime (Nov 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if auto's are more susceptible to bugs?


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 23, 2010)

just got my new beans in. 

going to mix up my usual crops with some lowryder diesel and snowryder (have 2 of each germing in soil now w/ baggies over the pot) and picked up some of flash's auto purple mazar for comparison to PJ. 

I'm going to hold off on the PJ / auto mazar comparo until the spring I'm thinking though, I want to do 4 of each, 1 of each in a pot together w/ maybe another plant or two indoors and outdoors, 1 of each in my typical 5.5"x5.5" pots I normally use indoors and the same outdoors.

I want to see the difference between big pot multiple plants, small pots single plants, indoors, outdoors, etc. mainly to satisfy my curiosity as I've fallen inlove with this PJ and want to know all that I can before I try to start breeding.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 23, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Very nice! 62 lb cat? I caught a 40 pound blue a couple of years back but haven't seen another blue since. I caught allot of cats this past summer. All on live bluegill. I don't think there is a better bait for big cats... (well maybe live shad) I do a bunch of smallmouth and trout fishing also. I love using Panther Martins and Rooster Tails for trout.
> 
> Sorry about taking this further off topic, but I love fishing.


me 2! rooster tails and I also like blue foxes.. (silver)


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 23, 2010)

Zootime said:


> Does anyone know if auto's are more susceptible to bugs?


 not that I know of.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 23, 2010)

Dale Dickerson said:


> just got my new beans in.
> 
> going to mix up my usual crops with some lowryder diesel and snowryder (have 2 of each germing in soil now w/ baggies over the pot) and picked up some of flash's auto purple mazar for comparison to PJ.
> 
> ...


 
I like your way of thinking


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 23, 2010)

Dale Dickerson said:


> not that I know of.


Not that I know of either... in fact I've only once ever had a bug problem in all the time I've grown... it was white spider mites... lady bugs kicked their ass in about 2 weeks.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 23, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> It's good to see another fisherman in the group also. Nothing like being stoned and having a big one on the line. WHAT A RUSH!!!





John Mondello said:


> I'd like to back this up as well.. especially if its a trout!





Harry Bald Sack said:


> Very nice! 62 lb cat? I caught a 40 pound blue a couple of years back but haven't seen another blue since. I caught allot of cats this past summer. All on live bluegill. I don't think there is a better bait for big cats... (well maybe live shad) I do a bunch of smallmouth and trout fishing also. I love using Panther Martins and Rooster Tails for trout.
> 
> Sorry about taking this further off topic, but I love fishing.


Ahh guys after my own heart. I love a trout on the line. There is nothing better than standing in a stream 
with a fattie and catching some trout. When i go to the Blue ridge mountains thats what i am doing
family owns some land and we have a camper on it right off the stream. The same stream that i caught a
4lb11oz 21.5 in long Brown trout 

And actually just got back from bow fishing tonight. Now if you want to try something fun
give this a go if you ever get a chance its a blast.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 23, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Ahh guys after my own heart. I love a trout on the line. There is nothing better than standing in a stream
> with a fattie and catching some trout. When i go to the Blue ridge mountains thats what i am doing
> family owns some land and we have a camper on it right off the stream. The same stream that i caught a
> 4lb11oz 21.5 in long Brown trout
> ...


Bow fishing! yes!... My dad used to have a setup for that... sadly hegave it away before I was old enough to claim it! But admittedly, I grew up tickling and spearing as well as line fishing trout... east branch delaware river catskill mountains.... and when you posted your pics of the BRM's I got a big old "trout woodie"

lol

J


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome place Duplex. I live pretty close to a trout stream. I usually take a couple of two day trips down river every summer (camping one night in between) There is nothing like complete solitude, some good dank buds. a couple of good brews, some fresh trout to cook up (if the river otters don't steal them). Believe me, it happened and it is something I will probably talk about until the day I die... Oh, and some blues harp by the fireside.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

very nice! sounds like similar experiences to mine as well...


----------



## mossys (Nov 24, 2010)

> Thing is i can see you sitting back wearing them proudly with a nice cup of canna vodka in one hand *and your wand in the other*




Aaiyyeeee..tell the whole thread my dirty little secrets...


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

Mossy! You are just the guy I probably need to talk to. OK... I started to germ yesterday and I went to peak at my 1 DOUBLE DIESEL RYDER and it had already popped so I went on to look at the 2 EASY RYDERS and they had popped as well, (Whole sphagnum moss is the way to go.. pretty amazing, 3 out of 3 in less than 24?) Anyways, I noticed that 2 of the 8 beans I received were allot darker and much larger than the rest. Both were DDR's and I have 5 of them. So my question is this.. Do you think the different looking seeds could have any correlation with my possible, "non auto DDR scare"? I know that 2 seeds from a plant can look very different but these 2 are rediculously different than all of the rest of the auto's I received. Oh, and the 1 DDR that I started was one of the oddball ones, so I can eliminate that option if it starts auto flowering. Just thought that you would have some insight on the seed characteristics since you are the man with the master plan.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

Forgive me if this is a total noob theory but common logic would lead you believe that there would be some difference in the beans. Then again, I am a noob. 

They are all fems btw.


----------



## Endorium (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is the latest pics. FIrst off since its my first grow, how do I tell when they are rwady? I am hoping here is a while to go still! They are looking good but hoping the buds get bigger before the end. Also still on 24 hour light.


----------



## K21701 (Nov 24, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Here is the latest pics. FIrst off since its my first grow, how do I tell when they are rwady? I am hoping here is a while to go still! They are looking good but hoping the buds get bigger before the end. Also still on 24 hour light.
> View attachment 1286081View attachment 1286082


Why 24 hours of light? I know that autos are not a photoperiod plant and flower by age but every thing needs a period of rest....from the reading I have been doing, autos grow best on 18/6 or 20/4.....


----------



## Endorium (Nov 24, 2010)

Been told several times on this thread to leave it at 24 hour lighting. They seem to be doing ok? ANyone else have a thought on this?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Why 24 hours of light? I know that autos are not a photoperiod plant and flower by age but every thing needs a period of rest....from the reading I have been doing, autos grow best on 18/6 or 20/4.....


think they got a ways to go looking at em... really best to look at the trichomes on the buds and look if they are clear / cloudy / amber.
Typicall a good clearer high is the 50% clear / 50% cloudy range... if you prefer more of a sleepy high and typically more medicinal effect... go for cloudy to amber.

I agree on the light as well... you should dial back from everything I've learned on here and also... dont you rest once a day? let your girls rest once a day.... and give them a kiss for me as they are sexy ladies!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

light off time is typically root and leaf growth so they can gather more energy to grow what you want them to.


----------



## K21701 (Nov 24, 2010)

This is some info on autos that was on another site:


The original auto-flowering strain was created by The Joint Doctor and Highbred seeds.This is the revolutionary Lowryer.It was created by back breeding Northern Lights and William's Wonder with a Mexican Ruderalis.The amazing thing about this new strain was that the only Ruderalis trait left was the auto-flowering gene.This means that flowering is triggered by age rather then light/dark schedule.

The lifetime of the plants is short, lasting only 9 - 11 weeks.Within 2 weeks males will show themselves with the female showing around a week after that.From there the females go into a quick and violent flowering stage.They only reach an average highth of 12" with average harvests of 25 grams give or take depending on growing conditions.Giving it maximum stealth outside with up to three harvests a year.The size of the containers used will dramasticly effect size.Most growers use 1 - 2 gallon containers and can get well over an ounce out of each plant.

Due to the quick lifespan cloning becomes impracticable and is only grown from seeds.Since a separate light schedule isn't needed a grower can vegetate and flower in the same area.This creates new possibilities for small or macro operations.A small grow area can sustain a continuous S.O.G. giving a fresh harvest every few weeks.Most auto growers keep their lights at 18/6 or 20/4.A 12/12 schedule will dramatically hurt the final yield.

After the benefits of auto's was realized breeders began playing with them trying to make them bigger,stronger,and more potent.After Lowryder came Lowryder 2, also by the Joint doctor and using Santa Maria genetics.From these two strains a vast array of strains have been created in the last few years.With Low Life seeds, Mdanzig, and Dutchbreed joining to the new auto movement.Some of these new strains are said to have up to 23% Thc!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here are some of the strains available on the market -

Joint Doctor Highbred seeds- Lowryder , Lowrider 2 , Dieselryder , Snowryder(?)

Low Life Seeds- Automatic AK-47 , Automatic Blueberry, Automatic Lemon Skunk, Automatic White Russian, Automatic Hindu Kush

Mdanzig seeds- Masterlow, Power Stout, Blue Streak

Dutchbreed- Lowberry, Blue Barrel, Little Red Ryderhood, Lowryder Mint, Low Master, Mini Thunderfuck, Short Term Amnesia 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is the Joint Doctors grow guide for the original Lowryder-


OFFICIAL LOWRYDER GROW GUIDE (10/04) - written by the Joint doctor

Preferred growing methods

Indoors, Lowryder performs very well in soil mix (pots or beds) or in soil-less systems, where it can be cultivated from seed to bud in two months  18 hours of light per day is recommended all the way through. Switching light cycles down to 12 hours may diminish yields and shorten the already-short life cycle slightly. Because Lowryders life cycle is so brief, cloning becomes impracticable, so only plants from seed are grown. By default, Lowryder is a great choice for sea-of-green.

Because flowering plants and seedlings can be maintained in the same room, Lowryder presents new possibilities for the small to medium home grower, including staggering your indoor harvest. A true continuous harvest system may be achieved by planting new plants periodically to replace the ones that have been harvested. This ensures that a grow
room is always full and always producing fresh bud, and one never has too much work at once. Click here to learn more about the Joint Doctors 1-2-3 continuous harvest method.

For best results, place jiffy pellet or plant directly into 1-2 gal.pots. Alternatively, start in 4-inch peat pots, then place
rootbound females into a plant bed after sexing (at approx. 17-20 days)  this may result in smaller plants than the first method. Grown under a 12 to 24 hour/daylight cycle from start to finish. I recommend 18 hours per day; this can be decreased to 16 after the first month with no loss of yield.


Outdoors: sow directly into soil after soaking, in 2 gal. pots or plant beds. New stands of Lowryder can be planted up until late summer, to ensure a continuous harvest outdoors. Avoid transplanting if you can, but do so if plants become rootbound. Rogue (remove) males at three weeks.


Growth Factors

Lowryder is extremely versatile in that it can be cultivated in virtually any climate or grow environment. In fact, it has pushed the envelope of growing, enabling early harvests in unlikely places like Finland, the North West Territories, and other northern, short-season, or high altitude areas. It is also well-adapted to backyard gardens, windowsills and patios where plants can be easily concealed because of their tiny size.

Nothing will mature earlier or faster than Lowryder! When other varieties have barely begun flowering, Lowryder outdoor growers are kicking up their feet and already enjoying their fresh harvests. 


Characteristics

Lowryder virtually does away with the vegetative growth stage: it passes almost immediately from the seedling stage to the flowering period. To our knowledge, Lowryder has the shortest known life cycle and height in the cannabis species.
Male plants may be identified as such after approx. 17-20 days, while females show themselves a couple days later. Plants will even flower under a continuous light regime.

Lowryder females usually grow no taller than 16-20 inches. 12-16 inches is typical. Light intensity, pot size, and proper pH all play an important role in determining the size of plants at maturity  the better the conditions, the bigger the yield. Plants produce one main cola, although when they receive adequate light, lower nodes branch out profusely.

Yield and height are dependent on obvious growth factors. For example, plants kept in small peat cups on a windowsill may yield as little as 1 g. and grow no taller than 6 inches, with no branching whatsoever; while a plant in a 4-gallon container under high-intensity lighting and good cultivation methods, can turn into a profusely branched, two-foot wide 45-gram bud monster.


Fertilizer: During the first two weeks of growth, Lowryder should be weekly light feedings of a grow type nutrient solution, with micronutrients. When plants pass into full flower, they should be started on a bloom regime for weeks 4 through 6. Mycorise-type biological amendments (root stimulators) seem to increase growth significantly.

Average flowering time
Indoors: 40-45 days (after a 15-20 day seedling stage)
Outdoors: ripens approx. 60 days after seed is sown.
Note: 100% of plants display the auto-flowering genotype.

AVERAGE HEIGHT
12 inches. Minimum: 5 inches, maximum 16 inches (very light-dependent, with slight phenotype variations).

YIELD
Depending on light and other factors, Lowryder yields up to 45 g  one report even claims 96 g for one exceptional plant under hydroponics. Extremely light-dependent in terms of yield. Without adequate conditions, plants may stay extremely small, almost comically so  but still produce a decent smoke.

Buds are compacted close-quartered, slightly irregular and variable, with high bud/leaf ratio. Thick pistils, with orange coloration, and medium-sized, individual calyxes. Tends to be top-heavy indoors. Typically, budding sites start very close to the ground.

High is uplifting, surprisingly strong. Well-rounded. Best suited for outdoor activities. Smoke is smooth with pleasant, earthy undertones. Smell is not overpowering. Unique flavor, with echoes of NL and Williams Wonder in the bouquet.


----------



## Endorium (Nov 24, 2010)

For the strain I use the breeder recommends 24 hour light the whole way through. The seem to be doing ok and never heard of resting them for a day?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

nice post! love the citation...

J


----------



## K21701 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nobody said to rest them for a day....said to rest them once a day....what strain are you growing?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

Endorium said:


> For the strain I use the breeder recommends 24 hour light the whole way through. The seem to be doing ok and never heard of resting them for a day?


no... resting once a day... not resting for a day...
anyway... thats pretty much spot with everything I understand.
excepting nutes eraly on... but micro fungi... yup.. n molasses... can vouch for that.


----------



## Endorium (Nov 24, 2010)

Growing LA diva(delicious seeds). They spefically say to grow under 24 hour light the whole way through. Its had amazing reviews all over the place for this auto strain


----------



## dargo (Nov 24, 2010)

FD im doing a Psiren f3 grow (beans germinating now) do you mind if I periodicaly add photos of the grow to this thread. il start a thread on Psiren when we get a auto forum here


----------



## K21701 (Nov 24, 2010)

La Diva cannabis is a new strain from the Delicious Seeds, a unique cross between a Blueberry and a Diavolo with distinct autoflowering characteristics. This strain has a surprising new aroma and a new colour that can bring a variety into your cannabis garden at any time of the year. Autoflowering characteristics grant La Diva cannabis the ability to completely flower without the need for reduction of day-light hours. Her cannabis seeds grow consistently well and finish under 24 hours of light - from sprouting to harvest - in 7 weeks, although you can achieve similar results with 18 hours of light per day.

Don't get me wrong your girls look great, just think that everything needs a rest period once per day....


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

i concur... try not sleeping... for your whole life...


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 24, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> i concur... try not sleeping... for your whole life...


I agree %100  sleep is a good thing and if you can shave of a few pennies if the power bill so you can invest in some deff autos is a great idea in my books


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 24, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Been told several times on this thread to leave it at 24 hour lighting. They seem to be doing ok? ANyone else have a thought on this?


Endorium you won't hurt your plants on 24/0 but you will get the same sorta results from 20/4 or 18/6 (depending on temps, if you need the extra heat during night periods go 20/4, if not go 18/6)

The only thing you'll do is save abit of electric, it won't actually hurt your plants having them on 24/0.

On standard plants that go by photoperiods there needs to be a dark period to help root growth and release gases etc but on Auto's it doesn't seem to matter if you have lights on 24/0 (i have done some on 24/0 as a test to compare with my usual 18/6, the yeilds were the same pretty much and the root system looked the same on 24/0 as 18/6)


----------



## Slayer545 (Nov 24, 2010)

Zootime said:


> Does anyone know if auto's are more susceptible to bugs?


Zootime, i've had Thrips a couple of times with my autos, don't get any pesticides if you have bugs, go find some ladybirds!!

I can't speak highly enough of Ladybirds, they are amazing things when it comes to bugs in your crop! The only problem is they like frying themselves on your lights, you have to keep adding them to your growroom just to keep the numbers up!

Even if you have bugs bad, the Ladybirds will control the numbers even if not completely killing them off


----------



## ironheadxl (Nov 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Sounds to me that you have ran into the same issues as a few of the other guys on here.
> 
> My first question is where did you get the beans from?
> If it was nirvana they have had multiple reports that
> ...


 They were from Attitude the seed co is called short stuff here is a link
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/short-stuff-seeds-super-cali-haze/prod_2416.html 
also I failed to clarify I have had them in veg. for two months the description said four months from seed to harvest. I do not have a camera right now but the nice one is 1.5' x 1.5' and dense the one that is flowering is 8 inches x 4 inches ...


----------



## mossys (Nov 24, 2010)

I think every living thing needs a rest period..
But..
having said that..
I have grown @ 18/6..20/4 and 24..
and I have to say..I have found very little difference between them..
probably 20/4 would be my preference.

From a pollenation point of view..on an AF x long season roll..
I have had one of the semi-af males come through @ 18/6..
and spoiled a mass germ..
and @ 20/4.

Never got one through 24 hours light...Yet...



> and give them a kiss for me as they are sexy ladies!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

Slayer545 said:


> Zootime, i've had Thrips a couple of times with my autos, don't get any pesticides if you have bugs, go find some ladybirds!!
> 
> I can't speak highly enough of Ladybirds, they are amazing things when it comes to bugs in your crop! The only problem is they like frying themselves on your lights, you have to keep adding them to your growroom just to keep the numbers up!
> 
> Even if you have bugs bad, the Ladybirds will control the numbers even if not completely killing them off


a lil contribution on this... lady bugs need lots of fresh water... if you can mist your plants a couple times a day this greatly increases their survival rate... be careful though.. they can reproduce like crazy... ea can lay 50 to 100 eggs... not a bad thing but people might get suspicious when ur whole house is full of ladybugs! trust me! lol

if you can mist give them a couple of small cups of water place strategically in your space... they'll thank you for it by eating the pests!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

mossys said:


> I think every living thing needs a rest period..
> But..
> having said that..
> I have grown @ 18/6..20/4 and 24..
> ...


Lol... Love the way you ride your dragon sir... a true wizzard! 
J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

Ironhead, I'll be very curios to hear how those come out... I've been trying to re-find this one not remembering what it was called... thanks! I definetly want to look at this for an outdoor Sativa Auto!


----------



## mossys (Nov 24, 2010)

> Love the way you ride your dragon sir... a true wizzard!


We used to have a Fantasy thread for the hybrids..Green dragon Tips for growing..so I had a collection


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

very nice...


----------



## mossys (Nov 24, 2010)

Totally Mad..






HBC..on the seed thing..
some Girls are known for their distinctly colour seed..
and..
I did start trying to catagorise them..
But..
there were so many variations..I gave up.


FullD...I got a mango......



> Do you remember the amount of males you pulled out (i know thats a long shot)
> reason i ask is because of Dargo's comment about pre ferted soil.


dargo's comment is Right.
I didn't get male dom in those pots because they had little ferts and they had been well flushed..
But..
when I germed into pre-fert compo I got 90% male dom..over 5 pots..and different genetics.

BTW..JM is using that name..
But..
I was thinking..
Durrty Little Secrets..
Durrty..(how I like my girls..) Little..(AF)..Secrets...(coz they never come out of the closet...)..


You put the thought into my head...so have you got any thoughts.

(Only problem with our Eden project is that everybody uses that one...)


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Nov 24, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> Here is a link to my grow journal. They are a easy plant to grow and do not require large amounts of nutrients. The main cola developed quite nice and turned out 17 inches long. Was quite yummy and good smoke for how quick it grew.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/316025-jps-cabinet-grow.html
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for that man, I'll def be looking in on this. Just as soon as i've caught up on the 5 pages worth posted here since last night!!!
It's crazy how quickly this thread speeds along


----------



## Endorium (Nov 24, 2010)

May switch to 20/4 then. They do seem to be doing fine but if 20/4 makes that better...........


----------



## mossys (Nov 24, 2010)

Endorium..those girls are looking stunning...
they are obviously really enjoying everything you are doing for them..
so why change a Thing..?

Everybody has a different take on things like this...
But..
look at your results.

Follow what works for you..and stick to it...
or you..and the girls will get double confused..

If it ain't Broke..don't Fix it.


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 24, 2010)

To HBS ill be lookin for you grow with those DDs as my whole 5pak did not auto. Sagarmatha NEVER again!! They all showed sex "on time" at each node but that was it contiuned to grow at this point they were @2nhalf ft tall they got the yank as i need the room.. But kept the smallest on thats just a little over 2ft now been on 12/12 for about 2weeks now and loving it. Good luck to your DDs bro. And btw all five my beans were big and brown VERY fast germ n sprout..


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

dargo said:


> FD im doing a Psiren f3 grow (beans germinating now) do you mind if I periodicaly add photos of the grow to this thread. il start a thread on Psiren when we get a auto forum here


You bet id love to watch them grow I have special interest in them 
You can post anything here that you want any time my friend
i think that this will be a fantastic addition to the thread
watching as you roll them to full auto


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

> Aaiyyeeee..tell the whole thread my dirty little secrets...


Sorry about that one my friend LOL
I couldn't help it 



> FullD...I got a mango......


WOOOHoooo ........Now i cant wait to hear your results





> dargo's comment is Right.
> I didn't get male dom in those pots because they had little ferts and they had been well flushed..
> But..
> when I germed into pre-fert compo I got 90% male dom..over 5 pots..and different genetics.


Oh i believe Dargo but again i though you were defying nature again.
Seems you and that wand have a special touch over there
and thought that even though it was old compo and ferted 
you still got all those females.

So i know to deff stay away from preferted, then again i may want to as i have so much luck with finding your females


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

Endorium said:


> May switch to 20/4 then. They do seem to be doing fine but if 20/4 makes that better...........



I have to agree with Mossy on this one Endorium, 
If its not broke dont fix it especially after looking over your girls
i would not change a thing as they look FANTASTIC!
They love what you are doing to them and there environment.

The buds will thicken up i still see lots and lots of white hairs
that look new. You still have a good bit of time before you take her down
You are in good hands here will help you let you know when


----------



## zemanel (Nov 24, 2010)

Just a quick question, do u think that GuanoKalong soil is a good medium/base soil for soil recipes or should i pick something of BioBizz, BioNova for that???


----------



## YarndiYarns (Nov 24, 2010)

Gentlemen,
I have been following the thread and find it very informative and entertaining.
But I need help please, I have three autos in the grow box together with a blueberry gum, I threw the lights to 12/12 four days ago to try and force the Blueberry gum into flower and now I've been reading in the thread that I've probably halted the progress of my auto's DAMN IT, DAMN IT TO HECK!!!!

Should I resort back to 20/4 as before?

Thanks, 

Yarndi.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/378553-outback-australia-stealth-grow-first.html


----------



## mossys (Nov 24, 2010)

YarndiYarns

Reply in your MAILS M8...













FullD..Nice height to head-spread ratio...Tufty.

No signs of sex yet..I can normally Smell when they are gonna go in the grow cupboard..
but..
I'm sniffing nothing yet.

I've got me eye on the big one..something about her is reminding me of the accelerated budder I had last season...
and I would love to see her again. 

BTW..you gotta try the vinegar..you know my opinion..
the better we ALL grow them..the faster they will take over the growing world..

What is the Sponge...?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

XxK2xX said:


> To HBS ill be lookin for you grow with those DDs as my whole 5pak did not auto. Sagarmatha NEVER again!! They all showed sex "on time" at each node but that was it contiuned to grow at this point they were @2nhalf ft tall they got the yank as i need the room.. But kept the smallest on thats just a little over 2ft now been on 12/12 for about 2weeks now and loving it. Good luck to your DDs bro. And btw all five my beans were big and brown VERY fast germ n sprout..


This is something that I did not want to hear. I was reading about this problem that people were having with the DDR's not flowering. (after I ordered the seeds). The problem started over a year ago so we all were thinking that the problem had been corrected. I am going to be very angry if and when mine do not auto. The only seeds I have left are 4 DDR's and 1 Easy Ryder. The Plan was to start 3 DDR's before the 1st batch finishes. (that is if my 1st DDR does what it is advertised to do). I don't know what I will do if the 1st one doesn't start flowering on time. I only have 1 ER seed left and I feel that if I just run 1 it will be a real waste of electricity.

Did you look into getting comped from whoever sold you the seeds? I would be happy if they replaced my DDR's with a strain that actually does what is advertised. Is this something Attitude would do? Does anyone know?

I would love to see some pics of your DDR girlie if possible.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

mossys said:


> YarndiYarns
> 
> Reply in your MAILS M8...


These 2 have really filled out.. Very nice Mossy!!!


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 24, 2010)

I got them from attitude as well. And I wasnt aware of the problem either untill after i orderd as well as my 3pak of afghan kush ryders from WOS they can go suck a dick aswell. I feel its my fault as well as the breeders mine for not doung my homework on the strains i was buying but theres for not being what they were suppost to be. And i doubt if attitude will do anything about it as they are clear about what they sell they are not responsible for germination. I guess if we want a refund we would have to contact them and say we recievd a bunch of smashed beans HAHA. But im an honest guy so i will be goin with joint doc,lowlife and I want to try flash just waiting to see what deals they going to have for dec... My advice for everyone do your homework on the strains your buying.!!!


----------



## mossys (Nov 24, 2010)

Cheers HBS...

They seem to like the vinegar..

I hope one is male..I think I will have problems trying to bring 2 girls up in that pot..it is only about 1 pint size..


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh and sorry i think I said aswell 100xs in my last post. HAHA this afghan goo has me gone!! And btw mossy nice new avatar!! And sorry guys if my spellIng is not always accurate im on my phone i try.. Oh well


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

XxK2xX said:


> I got them from attitude as well. And I wasnt aware of the problem either untill after i orderd as well as my 3pak of afghan kush ryders from WOS they can go suck a dick aswell. I feel its my fault as well as the breeders mine for not doung my homework on the strains i was buying but theres for not being what they were suppost to be. And i doubt if attitude will do anything about it as they are clear about what they sell they are not responsible for germination. I guess if we want a refund we would have to contact them and say we recievd a bunch of smashed beans HAHA. But im an honest guy so i will be goin with joint doc,lowlife and I want to try flash just waiting to see what deals they going to have for dec... My advice for everyone do your homework on the strains your buying.!!!


Well that is just horse shit! I was going back and fourth in my head between the Afghan Kush Ryders and the Joint doctors ER's. I am glad I went with the tried and true and thanks for mentioning the crap ACR's I probably would have got those with my next order.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

lol Mossy.. I see what you are saying. It would be very hard for me to take down one of the twin sisters too.


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 24, 2010)

No problem man. how tall are those easy ryders ranging in what pots?? Ill prob be getting some of those with joint docs diesrl ryders while there IN STOCK , prob acouple hindu kush from lowlife and give flash a try that cobra looking great..SoAs did atleast. Wish PJ was actually purple.!! Whats up with that mossy seems like every PJ grow i see none are purp they look fantastic dont get me wrong they just not purp unless its yours haha. Oh well and why not the option to buy feminized??


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD..Nice height to head-spread ratio...Tufty.





> I've got me eye on the big one


Indeed my friend healthy looking as well as stout. The stem on the left plant is quite nice too for its size, looks as she is shucking her outer layer. She wants to be a thick little bitch.

Remember we talked about bud hangers? Maybe shes putting on the extra structure for something nice 



> normally Smell when they are gonna go in the grow cupboard..


I hear ya, i go by the same thing when it comes to mixing my soil. The nose Knows when its ready




> BTW..you gotta try the vinegar..you know my opinion..
> the better we ALL grow them..the faster they will take over the growing world..
> 
> What is the Sponge...?


This is true, if we all can do it the same well all be pleased with what we get in the end. So now i have to try the vinegar and actually cant wait to do so. I am lucky with tap out of the gate at 7 and it doesn't have many extra deposits. Now the rain water will not need buffering as much or if any. So my main tests will be for the tap h2o. i only use it when im out of rain water. but that rarely happens 

Now about the sponge method. its more theory ive seen/read and put together in my head. I want to apply direct o2 to the roots and by doing so im hoping for a larger plant in the same size container. Ill need a sponge to do so with an air line. I know its a bit over the top but its easy to do and cheep and takes up no more room


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

Here are the first set of seed that have fallen out during the drying process.

127 and counting


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

I have just started mine in a 1.5-2.0g pot yesterday. From the pictures I have seen and what I have read, they are fairly small plants with big dense buds. All depends on the pheno also. I don't think that I have seen any that were 2 feet tall though.


----------



## mossys (Nov 24, 2010)

> My advice for everyone do your homework on the strains your buying.!!!


You shouldn't Have to..you are paying for AF..they should be AF..
there are gonna be some reputations go down the Pan with this.

My advice is..find a grower with roughly the same set-up/conditions as you have..
and ask them what grew best for them.
Personal recommendation counts for a lot.



> I have just started mine in a 1.5-2.0g pot yesterday


Speed & Safety for them HBS..
I'll keep my fingers crossed that they are all AF for you.
karma sent..



> Here are the first set of seed that have fallen out during the drying process.
> 
> 127 and counting


They look superb my m8...
nice ginger touch there..tiger striped..tiger coloured.

Have you graded them..what % you getting overall.

Just think all of the Magic sitting in them.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

mossys said:


> You shouldn't Have to..you are paying for AF..they should be AF..
> there are gonna be some reputations go down the Pan with this.
> 
> My advice is..find a grower with roughly the same set-up/conditions as you have..
> ...


I agree you should get what you pay for. If the strain is advertised as AF it SHOULD be AF. I agree that a good deal of rep is going down the drain especially from the well known breeders. I think this really goes to show that the breeder did know what was going on. Yeah they apologized for the problem and nirvana pulled stock but it still doesn't make it right. I feel for the guys that got the seeds that are not true auto.



> They look superb my m8...
> nice ginger touch there..tiger striped..tiger coloured.
> 
> Have you graded them..what % you getting overall.
> ...


Thank you my good friend i appreciate it greatly. So far i am at about 93-94 % success on them. I havent gone through the buds in there entirety yet but this was mostly from fall out and pods that were already split. Each day i check them more and more open/fall out  and there all looking like that 

I cant wait to see what they hold. Once there dry im gonna do a mass germ on them. Once the ones in the box show ill be pulling the males (unless i get an ICU male and female) and then ill be placing 2 3.5 gal buckets in there one will hold the F1's and the other the semi-auto.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for the, "good ju-ju" Mossy. I agree with you on getting what you paid for. A car salesman wouldn't get away with selling a Ferrari with a Ford Taurus engine. I know that isn't the best comparison but I think you guys get my point. I guess all I can do is call them and see what they can do if the DDR's dont flower. SABARMARTHA needs to man up, remove all old stock and replace them with a thoroughly tested product if they want to remain in the race for good auto's. If not, I believe they will eventually end up in the shitter (like you said)


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> TSABARMARTHA needs to man up


I agree i did see an apology some where it was either here or on another site. But it still dont make things right at all. 

I wish you luck with them HBS, maybe you got a few in there that will auto and you can IBL them


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Sorry about that one my friend LOL
> I couldn't help it
> 
> 
> ...


 
In regards to this gentlemen... I saw your previous potsts on this.. and even though I have feminized seeds... chose to use a FFOF mix with no nutes.... and further, a no-nute organic potting mix as "plugs" so to speak... where i plunged a hole about 1.5 in dia and 1.5 in depoth and places the no-nute soil in... just a suggestion in regards to satisfying both ends of the equasion... least disturbance... and no-nute soil for femmy femmy

J


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

Okay, so this is Tessa (my test bitch). It was a bag seed that I started 3 weeks ago to get my system dialed in before I start my auto's in it. Could the irregular branching mean this Tessa is actually a male?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> In regards to this gentlemen... I saw your previous potsts on this.. and even though I have feminized seeds... chose to use a FFOF mix with no nutes.... and further, a no-nute organic potting mix as "plugs" so to speak... where i plunged a hole about 1.5 in dia and 1.5 in depoth and places the no-nute soil in... just a suggestion in regards to satisfying both ends of the equasion... least disturbance... and no-nute soil for femmy femmy
> 
> J


I see what you are getting at here and i used to do something like that my self.
I started in a jiffy pellet and then to the final pot worked good cause the soil 
in the pot had some trace nutes in it, this allowed the roots to get started
and then hit the slightly preferted soil.


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes I agree 100% with what you guys are saying how you think i felt when i got dickd out of about 120$. but oh well I guess I'm NOT giving up on autos I have a roadrunner and a auto haze from dinafem (freebies) both 3days old hopefully these will auto oh plz auto!! Guess we'll find out in acple weeks..


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Here are the first set of seed that have fallen out during the drying process.
> 
> 127 and counting


God they're beautiful!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

btw guys... picked up some mangos the other day... weren't quite ripe yet... let em ripen... one was partially rotted.. DAMN IT!.... ate what I could... but wasn't much... and smoked... no noticeable effect... but again... using kona mist... not an afghan base as far as I know. The other Mango is hopefully ripening without rotting... will try again... looking for that viagra/muscle rlaxant/ etc.

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Okay, so this is Tessa (my test bitch). It was a bag seed that I started 3 weeks ago to get my system dialed in before I start my auto's in it. Could the irregular branching mean this Tessa is actually a male?
> 
> View attachment 1286765View attachment 1286766


Not really, and its interesting that you bring this up. I had a plant have an abnormal leaf trait and it was a female. There are several different things that can cause what you are seeing. My best guess though is that its bag seed and unknown genetics. Your gonna have to grow it out to really tell, i have yet to come in on any tale tell signs ......yet 


Here is the anomaly i had called a cloven


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow,, she was very irregular. Almost looks like conjoined twins to me. What were the buds like?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Wow,, she was very irregular. Almost looks like conjoined twins to me. What were the buds like?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Wow,, she was very irregular. Almost looks like conjoined twins to me. What were the buds like?


yeah, how did that finish?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

jeeez... respond fast? lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> jeeez... respond fast? lol


ha ha i am off today and at home  

and she was a great high.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Was that right side branch the one with the irregularity. The bud on that side looks almost deformed.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

explosion frm the root drench / molasses mix I dosed em with yesterday..


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Absolutely stunning! Was that right side branch the one with the irregularity. The bud on that side looks almost deformed.


Thanks HBS,

Nope, it was shaped different but like a heart 
the anomaly was through out the plant as it grew
it got more and more evident as she got older and well defined


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 24, 2010)

...Very cool.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Thanks HBS,
> 
> Nope, it was shaped different but like a heart
> the anomaly was through out the plant as it grew
> it got more and more evident as she got older and well defined


hmmmm "Like a heart" sounds a little like "Hearts like Lions!"


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> View attachment 1286801View attachment 1286800View attachment 1286798View attachment 1286797
> 
> explosion frm the root drench / molasses mix I dosed em with yesterday..


Looking good the little guys are really doing well nice and green 



John Mondello said:


> hmmmm "Like a heart" sounds a little like "Hearts like Lions!"


lol something like that its almost as if it were speaking its self with that bud


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you, I'm happy so far.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 24, 2010)

well, new little toy hooked up on the dirty littles.

Ultrasonic Fogger w/ humistat... injecting very low concentration water and nutes via air foliar feed. 5 Micron fog... FF Grow soil nutes at 1/2 strnegth reccomended for foliar... (1/8 tsp / gal)

just had to try this since I already had the unit left over...

 
thoughts comments?


----------



## Ryder on the Storm (Nov 24, 2010)

Day 75.
Love this auto thread. Thought I'd share my girl with the good congregation.
I'll be giving thanks a day early this time. I just harvested my D Ryder.
She was 75 days from sprout, grown in 1 gallon pot using FFOF + Perlite.
Very little Tiger Bloom nutes at 1/4 strength + black strap molasses (occasionally) from week 3 til 7. Been flushing her for about 2 weeks and she just came out of ~36 hours of darkness. Got 83.5g wet. I'll let you know the dry weight in a week or so. Enjoy

the dude abides


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 24, 2010)

Ryder on the Storm said:


> Day 75.
> Love this auto thread. Thought I'd share my girl with the good congregation.
> I'll be giving thanks a day early this time. I just harvested my D Ryder.
> She was 75 days from sprout, grown in 1 gallon pot using FFOF + Perlite.
> ...


Very Nice love the touch of color at the top as well as those bud formations
seems you grow fat little bitches too, how does that DR taste? 
And are the offspring IBL or Cross?


----------



## Ryder on the Storm (Nov 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Very Nice love the touch of color at the top as well as those bud formations
> seems you grow fat little bitches too, how does that DR taste?
> And are the offspring IBL or Cross?


The first DR I grew was my first ever. It looked nothing like this one. It tasted ok after about 2 weeks of curing but at that time me and my friends had already blown threw 42g so there was none left.
These little ones are IBL (inital breed line?), not crossed.
Now I got a whole bunch of little ones to grow. These seeds like nothing like the ones they came from.


----------



## mossys (Nov 25, 2010)

Well...I'm gonna tell you this...but I cannot quite believe it myself..and I won't believe it until I have repeated it under more control conditions
BUT..

I tried the mango yesterday..and it slammed me..but not in a good way..it seemed to act as a THC anti-venom...

You all know the dc has been working really well for me..
I've been Happy as a Hippy's Cat..singing in the mornings and everything..

I had the mango yesterday..I had a smoke 10 mins later.
First thing I noticed additional to the Normal was my finger tips were buzzing..
and toes to a lesser effect.
Then I got the Loud pulse in the neck..
lungs felt more expanded..
then I started to feel More pain in my shoulders..
(sometimes a high sati bud does that to me.) 
I started feeling overwhelmingly exhausted.
(The other person in the house crashed out..fast asleep..)
I fought it..but yawned and yawned til my jaw ached..couldn't stop it.
the exhaustion took over and I couldn't sit up straight..muscle weakness.

When I was breathing in afterwards..the airways felt as if I had menthol in them..
lung expansion..bit kind of cold drawing air in.
Then I got a headache..
I felt like cr*p..
as if my THC levels had flat-lined.

Got up this morning..still with a headache..
muscle weakness..no energy...muscle spasms..and rattiness..
I feel 20 years older than I did yesterday 
Before the mango.

Heavy smoking of the dc hasn't brought on relief..
it is almost as if I have Neutralised/reversed all the beneficial results that I have been recieving.

I cannot believe my results could be caused by a piece of fruit..
But..
I know that I am feeling the results..Badly..
And..I haven't got anything else to blame it on.

Could be purely coincidental..
but the timing was too tight to be anything else.

WTF happened.......


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> Well...I'm gonna tell you this...but I cannot quite believe it myself..and I won't believe it until I have repeated it under more control conditions
> BUT..
> 
> I tried the mango yesterday..and it slammed me..but not in a good way..it seemed to act as a THC anti-venom...
> ...


 
did you consider contaminated fruit?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

thats inconsistent with my (limited yet) findings.... but I'd definetly try it again... I found no ill effects... and no positive ones either. But like I said... itas hard to get a good mango at 42 degrees N lat this time of year.


----------



## mossys (Nov 25, 2010)

JM..
Weird but true...
but I will try it again.
When the other mango is ripe.
I still feel cr*p now..and that is through my normal pain-killers.

(for the effects you want from bud..I would recommend that you try a High Afghan dom..Both my mega muscle relaxant..and the viagra effect phenos are in that genepool.)

FullD..bit of perspective...












Look into the pot..she is sending roots up to the surface and out the bottomof the pot...looking for more room.
I'll top the pot up..
But if they are both girls..I will be tempted to transplant.

IF they is Asking..I like to Encourage them....







Look at the difference is stature..look at the length of those leaf stems...
you know Who that is..don't ya...







Damn..I've double poted that one and can't delete..so ignore it 







overhead...
I Think it is just Magic that two so geneticlly Different phenos can be pulled from 1 cross.

Now..look at the two on the left..that look very similar..(DC lookee-likees..)
both from the same cross..?

No...1 from the more stable f3's...and the other is from the Back-cross f1..

Oh I just LOVE the splicing and dicing...  
it brings me deep joy.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

oh god they are sexy!

Thanks for the re-tip on the Afghan crosses.. any particular genetic and or supplier reccomeneded?

Sorry to hear you feel like shit... clean it out with drinking lots of water and take some viatamin C... system flush! and ph and ec ur pee ! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

Current Config: Bottom Chamber Only

(1) X 400 Watt MH in Turbo Mode (Dual Galaxy Ballast)
(1) X Yield Master Hood with Ducting (6")
(2) X 26W Reptisun UVB 10.0 Supplementals
(1) X 90 CFM 2.5 Sonas (Ultra-quiet) Air King exhaust fan
(2) X Ritetemp Digi Tstat Controllers (exhaust and temp)
(1) X 24 AC interfacing relay (Provides NO/NC for exhaust)
(1) X 24 AC V Transformer (Powers Tstat system)
(4) X 1" Travel Solenoids for remote control of locking cabinet (I only have remote)
Matching remote transmitter and recvr for above
(2) 7" Oscillating Fans (100 CFM each) for air circ
(1) Green Air Products Humastat Controller
(1) Proprietary 5 Micron Ultrasonic Fogger / Humidifier (w/ appropriate nutes mix)

2 Ionizers inbound as well as 1 Light Rail 3.5

J


----------



## mossys (Nov 25, 2010)

> Sorry to hear you feel like shit... clean it out with drinking lots of water and take some viatamin C... system flush!


Cheers JM..I'm with you already..use it when I have been accidently wheated..
but it is also one of the tips I was gonna tell FullD about..so he can use it too...

Buy some 1,000mg vit C tablets...make sure they are wheat..yeast and lactose free.
Take up to tolerance..
this means pop one every 2-3 hours until you get the runs..
this is your vit C tolerance level.

Then adjust the doseage down to 1 tablet less than it took to make you go... 
and take as long as you have the symptoms of a reaction.
It is a system detox.

Also..
Since I have done this..and kept a maintenance dose of 1,000-2,000 mg a day..
I have been Cold free..which is a big problem for chronic pain sufferers through the winter months especially. 

Also..since I think you are in the same area of homework as me..we were talking PH balance..
do you know about the Bicarbonate of Soda drink..
works in the same way..
(stay near a toilet and blast the antagonist out of your belly..)
But..
they say that it alters the ph balance of the gut so that those drug resistant forms of candida are killed off...?

IF anybody wants the info on this subject please yell...
(IMO..anyone who has a long-term illness..is suceptible to yeast overgrowth..)

Wow..I just took time to draw breath and look at your set up.
That mister is so cool..I haven't seen one before..class...

Girls are looking good..you have a nice big set-up.
Please tell me that is Rosemary sitting in the corner..and not a new cannabis I haven't seen..


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> Cheers JM..I'm with you already..use it when I have been accidently wheated..
> but it is also one of the tips I was gonna tell FullD about..so he can use it too...
> 
> Buy some 1,000mg vit C tablets...make sure they are wheat..yeast and lactose free.
> ...


 
Definetly want the info on that... yes definetly in the same area of study... will PM you
J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

ps - love the new avatar you crazy-ass wizzard! lol


----------



## mossys (Nov 25, 2010)

*



<H2>Sodium bicarbonate for treatment of candidiasis

Click to expand...

*


> From the TPA-UK forum:
> I am posting a link here to a video where you can listen to Dr Simonchini's hypotheses that cancer is a fungus, and as such, responds to alkaline treatment (bicarbonate of soda). This, at least to me, is a very convincing proposition so please do listen to what he says. Part way through, the speech becomes very 'choppy' but bear with it, you will get all the words, and eventually, it will clear and everything will go back as normal.
> You can go to Dr Simonchini's web site to find out why he believes cancer is a fungus, and in particular, why he thinks it is candida albicans. You should not worry that because you have candida, you are in line for cancer. Far from it. Always remember that there are three grades of candida
> Superficial: thrush, skin and nail infections, etc.
> ...


</H2>

For some reason..it won't let me post the link..
so I have had to Bring the info...

anyone wanting this cut and copy..and I will delete it out later..so it doesn't take up too much space.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

missed some of your post... lol... awesome info on the vit c... copied to my research directory immediately of course.... thanks on that..
be glad to school you in fog... have some killer ideas with that for growing mulitple crops at once. this thing will clone a cutting in 24 hours.... maybe possible to clone autos now?

aslo on the vit c... I hav experienced similar results.., actually was sick with some weird thing for 6 months or a year and finally kept racking my doses up n up on vit c.. finally got to about 2500 mgs a day... spread in three doses... I finally kicked it and I always take vit c... over the summer I slacked off on my daily dose and recently started getting my chronic pains back... started up on regiment last night again... feeling better already! lots o water n c...

also eating my home-made salsa! super hot with jalapenos! ultra- vit c and nutrient does as well as arterial clean-out and bp reduction... metabloic boost as well as benefits of the capsaicin.
J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

ps the rosemary is just rosemary... but damn i'd love a thc rosemary for cooking... perhaps we should look at some grafting of the two?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

wow... this really makes a lot of sense with another school of thought for cancer-curing I've been following for quite some time... if it really is fungus based... then the H2O2 therapy would work as well as fungus hates oxygen (typically)

hmmmm this really makes sense so far... gotta find the video now...


----------



## mossys (Nov 25, 2010)

JM..another Weird but True...
Rosemary triggered a thought..checked the book...
rosemary Terps equivilent is pinene..which is in the *Afghan line*..

You could be symbiotic dosing too.....
(your Brain is looking for an afghan dom...told you......)



> also eating my home-made salsa! super hot with jalapenos! ultra- vit c and nutrient does as well as arterial clean-out and bp reduction... metabloic boost as well as benefits of the capsaicin.


I'm with you too..after talking to FullD...made 
me remember some of the homework I had been forgetting.
Circulation boosters.



> perhaps we should look at some grafting of the two?


I tried creating a romance with many a canna and tomato..
but they were having none of it..



> wow... this really makes a lot of sense with another school of thought for cancer-curing I've been following for quite some time... if it really is fungus based... then the H2O2 therapy would work as well as fungus hates oxygen (typically)


Me too..and you can actually Feel the bicarb work after 5-7 days.
Well Recommended. 

BTW..we have always been able to clone autos..
the question is..is it worth it..
Being honest..with the standard 12 inch pheno..probably Not..

But..if you want to practice..pick one of the taller/leggy girls..
and go straight after sex.
Pick the Flower off..remove all signs of sex..same as you would a tomato clone..
and she will root like any other clone.

FullD...did you keep any seed from those Purple chillies you grew earlier in the season...
(It Would have to be Purple..wouldn't it.....)
I may need a master class..


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> JM..another Weird but True...
> Rosemary triggered a thought..checked the book...
> rosemary Terps equivilent is pinene..which is in the *Afghan line*..
> 
> ...


ahhh! of course on the rosemary terps!

the vit c is also a circ booster btw
(should read the wiki on vit c.. very interesting)

on the grafting, i've read that tomato didn't work... which way did you try canna root X tomato cutting or Tomato root X canna cutting?

The only successful true grafting knowledge I'm aware of is with hops and cannabis... referred to as cannabacea. I did just recently hear from a loose affiliate that "grafting" onto a tree with any cannabis plant is possible by 
1) drilling a hole (typ. 1" dia) into a (preferably fruit) tree
2) planting your "1 inch root plug" into this hole
3) cover with a grafting wax or other vapor barrier

this of course is technically not grafting... but I'm going to try it this coming season... just for fun if nothing else... but might help gorilla grows



now on the cloning... was unaware it was even possible.. though I've wanted to try it anyway.. lol
can i keep one of these in "veg" mode by continuos removal of the flowers for an extended period of time? virtually indefinetly?

hmm... with the ability to establish a solid root structure in 48 hours... this could revolutonize the auto world

J
J


----------



## mossys (Nov 25, 2010)

> ahhh! of course on the rosemary terps!


You don't like strong lemon with the rosemary do you..?



> this of course is technically not grafting... but I'm going to try it this coming season... just for fun if nothing else... but might help gorilla grows


Great..I will look forward to watching That.
Nothing like a live experiment.



> now on the cloning... was unaware it was even possible.. though I've wanted to try it anyway.. lol
> can i keep one of these in "veg" mode by continuos removal of the flowers for an extended period of time? virtually indefinetly?


Yup..you have to be careful of the top bud though..don't damage the grow tip.
It is easier with males..easier to get the sex out clean.

See the white girl hydrolenny had..they are best Frame to clone..
because you have more room to remove the sex.
The really tufty/over-stuffed girls are Hard.
But..
practise makes perfect.

Yeah m8..thanks for the link..been there...everybody should go there..

Do you have a thermometer in the house...?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> Well...I'm gonna tell you this...but I cannot quite believe it myself..and I won't believe it until I have repeated it under more control conditions
> BUT..
> 
> I tried the mango yesterday..and it slammed me..but not in a good way..it seemed to act as a THC anti-venom...


whoa whoa what the hell happened? This is nothing like what lady D felt.
I can say that i have the same thing going on as John. I ate one and then 
had a smoke run and i felt nothing, either way kinda shocked me to be honest

But this does not explain what happened to you on that run. Like you siad
its almost as if it had an anti effect on you. Completly wiping out the levels you had built up. And im really shocked the DC isnt getting you back to where you need to be

It HAD to be the mango i am sure that there weren't to many other variables 
going on that could have caused this. I think it could have been either a bad Mango, OR you may have found a new allergy. They say every 7 years the immune system changes, things you used to eat/like could become your worst enemy.
I had this happen in a good way. As a child i was extremely allergic to Poison Ivy. If the wind blew i could catch it and it was over couldn't see, breathe, or eat as the swelling would be horrible. Then one summer my family moved to a more rural area, we began cleaning the area for the new home, got into some ivy and panicked. It wasn't till th next day when i saw my brother covered and itching and me to my surprise had nothing. I couldn't believe it honestly, tried rubbing some on
me and still no irritation to the skin. Been that way ever since 

So it could be a couple things, but IF it was the mango i dont think you should do another test.....


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

> You don't like strong lemon with the rosemary do you..?


 actually, I might try that! 

sounds like a great med cross to me


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> Do you have a thermometer in the house...?


yup... holding 87 -89 in the chamber... as I'm enriching CO2 via ventless propane heater and want maximum effectiveness.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> I still feel cr*p now..and that is through my normal pain-killers.


I hope you get to feeling better my friend id hate to see you go down hard form this.




> FullD..bit of perspective...
> Look into the pot..she is sending roots up to the surface


Why thank you for that and she is quite tall and hearty LOVE her

Now about this root thing going on there. If the roots are coming out of the top as well as the bottom you think that this thing would have sexed by now. Or at least started giving off the scent that it is ready to start showing. Comes back to the theory of "once roots hit bottom time to show my fun parts ."

I say if you get a female there i would transplant as well as she may have something special for you.  



> Look at the difference is stature..look at the length of those leaf stems...
> you know Who that is..don't ya...


I do I do  




> overhead...
> I Think it is just Magic that two so geneticlly Different phenos can be pulled from 1 cross.


Indeed it is amazing, take a look back at my original JEM she was branchy had nice 
crown bud, and who could forget the saw tooth pheno she had. Then there was the JEM i just took down who was no branching and very JEM dom. Both came from the same seed pack but two totally different everything. The only think that is the same is the smell on her


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

damn... didn't realize you cant upload video direct... oh well had a cool time laps of it...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD...did you keep any seed from those Purple chillies you grew earlier in the season...
> (It Would have to be Purple..wouldn't it.....)
> I may need a master class..


Indeed it had to be purple 
and yeah i have some seed stock from the purple ones
as well as the Habinaro's, Tabasco's, White Lightning, and the Peter Peppers (ill get a pic)




[/IMG]

Happy Turkey day to all my Friends here. Hope you all have a good one eat a ton of food and smoke a fattie to make all go easy !!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

I too have a seed stock on purple peppers... they are quite pretty and tastynas well.. really liven up the color on the table!
it WOULD have to be purple... lol

and happy turkey day to u and to all as well!


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 25, 2010)

Whew! That took a while. I just caught up on the 12 pages I've missed over the last few days. First of all, I want to say Happy Thanksgiving and I hope everyone has some quality time with their families today. HBC my Sagamatha Star Ryder seems to be doing fine. I have her in a 3 gallon pot and she is 10 days from germ, so I'm in that period where the root is finding the bottom and getting ready to explode in growth. I should know the sex in about 10 days, but I feel confident and have been giving her all the good vibes I can. Will let you know as soon as I see something.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Whew! That took a while. I just caught up on the 12 pages I've missed over the last few days. First of all, I want to say Happy Thanksgiving and I hope everyone has some quality time with their families today. HBC my Sagamatha Star Ryder seems to be doing fine. I have her in a 3 gallon pot and she is 10 days from germ, so I'm in that period where the root is finding the bottom and getting ready to explode in growth. I should know the sex in about 10 days, but I feel confident and have been giving her all the good vibes I can. Will let you know as soon as I see something.


I know i feel ya i went to bed and it was on 111 and this morning its was at 113 i couldn't believe it.
The way that this thread grows is amazing. Hope you get to enjoy some time too as well as eat some good food !

Glad to hear that star ryder is doing good cant wait to see some pics of her


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll do what I can to get some pics of her up later on today/tonight. I also want to show you the difference in pot size between two plants of the same strain. Its not even close bro, not even close. I'll prolly double my yield.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

All this talk about chilli's had me dig through some pics.
IF i think you mean what you mean by masters class mossy
i think i have the lab to do my testing in 

Here are a few from the past that ive done
My first test in the cab back in the day

Jalapeños - Indoor 5gal buckets 













Hot Pepper Mix and some Bell peppers







Purple Chilli's


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 25, 2010)

Dude, I have some purple chillies ready to go into my Aerogarden that look just like those(140,000-160,000 scoville unit). I'm getting ready to do up some chili.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Dude, I have some purple chillies ready to go into my Aerogarden that look just like those(140,000-160,000 scoville unit). I'm getting ready to do up some chili.


There a lot hotter than what they look like my fried LOL. They'll add flair to any dish


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 25, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Whew! That took a while. I just caught up on the 12 pages I've missed over the last few days. First of all, I want to say Happy Thanksgiving and I hope everyone has some quality time with their families today. HBC my Sagamatha Star Ryder seems to be doing fine. I have her in a 3 gallon pot and she is 10 days from germ, so I'm in that period where the root is finding the bottom and getting ready to explode in growth. I should know the sex in about 10 days, but I feel confident and have been giving her all the good vibes I can. Will let you know as soon as I see something.


Good deal bro, Good to hear that those SR's are digging your vibes. Hopefully in about 4 weeks we will both both be very happy customers. 

Thanks for the well wishes for a happy Thanksgiving everyone I hope you all enjoy the day also. I know I will. If I don't fall asleep before we eat. I had been up all night smoking a turkey in the back yard and I am still at it. I just came inside for a little smoke break.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

ha! I'll hav to look back through my archives as well...



from an aero unit i designed in autocad and built


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

very nice John 
BUT i think you need to break that out for some autos
your plants would be HUGE in a system like that

was that a full flow system?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd agree but sadly had to diss-mantle the system when i moved from the big ol farm house.... I'll build a better one now with the ultrasonic fogger... it was a timed mist system.. (12 v surlflow pump with disc filter) and had an automatic weekly flush ... was direct tied to the main water supply for the house... solenoids controlled water flow for flush or recirc... micro sprinklers hidden inside the root tubes with and air-through-water inducted filtration system.

oh yeah... unit produced 56,000 lumens in a 21.333 sq ft grow space for a total of 2625 lumens /sq ft (uniform due to 8' fluros)


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> View attachment 1288485View attachment 1288484View attachment 1288483View attachment 1288482
> 
> I'd agree but sadly had to diss-mantle the system when i moved from the big ol farm house.... I'll build a better one now with the ultrasonic fogger... it was a timed mist system.. (12 v surlflow pump with disc filter) and had an automatic weekly flush ... was direct tied to the main water supply for the house... solenoids controlled water flow for flush or recirc... micro sprinklers hidden inside the root tubes with and air-through-water inducted filtration system.


amazing all i can say is im a little jealous
if i ever go hydro this is the way i will go
either full flow or micro sprinklers

i dabbled with DWC back in the day but this is so much cleaner 
plants get huge this way....


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd def say skip the whole gig and go straight to fog... no pumps to clean, no filters... and all you need is an enclosed space ..... We'll see how the coombo with soil does... so far so good!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

hope you don't mind if I join the Project Eden Team... PET

now when you say DWC what exactly does that stand for?


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 25, 2010)

Just got me new HTG supply 150w HPS w/ external ballast yesterday evening. Going to move the ladies out of the cab just before dark period so I can install it and 2 more fans w/ snap-on carbon scrubbers.


300w HPS club here I come!

hopefully doubling the lumens will give me thicker ladies, hopefully not taller ladies though as I have limited headroom.

Has anyone LSTed or SCROGed autos?


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 25, 2010)

Here are some pics of my girls. I cut one last week and all I can say is wow. People that I have smoked with thought is was dam good One said it was the best shit he had in years. Only one knows the truth, that I grew that shit in my attic in 60 days


----------



## Bighill (Nov 25, 2010)

#4 is looking good mate. I had some people tell me that about the snowryder. The extreme fruity taste threw alot of people off. I don't even tell people what it is (12/12/auto) until they have smoked it. 

Seems once some one has an expectation, they have a hard time seeing past that.

Bh.


----------



## mossys (Nov 25, 2010)

*Hey Happy Thanksgiving Everyone....*

(I told you I felt rubbish this morning..an I forgot..)

FullD..Fang....ah man..gone but not forgotten...

Wowsers..I didn't know everyone grew chillies too...
some absolute Beauts there.
Looks like we have a Chilli growing master class going to.

FullD..that delicate little black one looks so much like deadly nightshade it is scarey.
It looks very dangerous..and very enticing.

JM..that is the first time I have seen the big peppers that colour.
amazing..cheers..

FullD is right..that system set-up made my jaw drop...woof....



> hope you don't mind if I join the Project Eden Team... PET


No PET..you are fine...

(FullD...I think we were just mugged for a team badge there...in broad daylight.....)



> So it could be a couple things, but IF it was the mango i dont think you should do another test.....


I'll take a bit less next time m8..since the effect is real bad for me..
But..
honestly..within 10 mins I fel the onset.and I could feel it developing..and worsening...
I was gutted.
More gutted today with the hang-over effects..my nerves have been singing all day..
and my legs would hardly carry me on the dog walks..weak as a kitten.

I'd love to have had a drug test before and after..
coz I swear blind it flat-lined my THC levels.



> Comes back to the theory of "once roots hit bottom time to show my fun parts ."


LMHO...yeah.
I always used to think it was when the root pooled..
But observing the cup girls..
it looked more like when they bottomed...

I might just have a look at their root-ball tomorrow..
if they will slip out of the pot easily.
My head say that they may be girls..and are ready to pop..
especially after seein that male show..
But..I don'tlike to get me hopes up...
I have been conned like that before...



> I say if you get a female there i would transplant as well as she may have something special for you.


as in ultra..ultra indy..with the hollow stem...

I forgot to tell you..
go back and look at the two main stems..
remember me saying that the hollows were distinct because of the heavily ribbed appearance.
see the difference.

And you recognised the DC lookee likey..you are getting better and better.

actually..the f3's in the big pot are holding some too..
but because they are so bushy..and close together they are hard to spot..

teflondummy..they make me smile...bet the room smells lush now..

BH..totally off the wall..
I'm using white wine vinegar to buffer my water..
just wondering if the extra tannins in the red wine variety might feed the soil better..
any thoughts...?


----------



## b.R. (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey everybody, just thought i'd post an update with some new pics. the first pic is a blue himalaya at 25 days, 2nd pic is the pakistan ryder at day 33 and the 3rd pic is a ak48 at 30 days. Everything seems to be going well, just fed and watered the paki and the ak48 earlier today and the blue himalaya will be gettin her feed in about 2 more days. Any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated as usual, thanks and good luck to all..!!!!!...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

teflon... lookin sweet dude!


mossy, my guess on the vinegar is yes... but would you notice against all the micro-active shit you're already doin'? lol


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 25, 2010)

speaking of smelling when plants are about to show sex.. just opened my box to pull the girls out just before lights out to install the new HPS and that sweet-ish preflower smell punched me right in the face.. got to looking and my snowryder spit out about 9 pistils between yesterday and today. 

she's a fast one, day 17 from her poking her head out of the soil and she's only about 3" tall but super bushy. hopefully its good smoke (this is my first snowryder, i usually stick to PJ and blue himalaya diesel)


and again, anyone have any experience w/ LST or SCROGing autos? with this second HPS lamp I'm afraid they might start wanting to get taller even in the small 5.5"x5.5" pots.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

lookin real good BR... that himalaya turns me on...


----------



## b.R. (Nov 25, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> lookin real good BR... that himalaya turns me on...


thanks alot for the comment john, much appreciated. And yea, it could definately turn a person on, lol. They also smell as lovely as they look.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

I have no doubt... my are starting up the accelerator curve now... at 15 days from ger and 13 from head-pop! 1/4 done already!


----------



## b.R. (Nov 25, 2010)

This was my first grow and i can definately say it is a beautiful thing to watch the girls grow and develop. Learning through out the grow has also been exciting and the help and comments from people on here has also been great.


----------



## ChynaRyder (Nov 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> WTF happened.......


Maaaan mossy, damn shame to hear it m8...when smoking heavily does not do the trick, you know your in trouble 


Gotta be some other pharmaceutically active compounds in the mango confounding your results. 

Ever try the experiment with citrus fruits prior to toking?

Happy thanksgiving to all...love this day of gluttony and laziness...Irie!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

fog video 1... currently recording for a better 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ofrp8laPTmo


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

b.R. said:


> This was my first grow and i can definately say it is a beautiful thing to watch the girls grow and develop. Learning through out the grow has also been exciting and the help and comments from people on here has also been great.


I must concur on this through and through... in addition, let me say... autos are much more like our modern day society... "instant gratification".... but damn it feels good anyway....


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 25, 2010)

Mossy,

When do you recommend harvesting PJ for maximum pain relief? (I've had seven knee surgeries from 20yrs of wrestling)

I've been doing it at the 50/50 clear/cloudy mark, but am thinking about letting this one go for another week or so until I start seeing amber.


Also, are there any other auto strains you or anyone else could recommend for pain relief that I should look into?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

Thos guys have been tellin me the Afghani line is a good base to go off of...anything with an Afghani line in it. If I remember correctly, way back in this thread he said that if they went too long he got alil bit of a paranoid buzz... but I think he said after the noia wore off it was a terriufic medica high... I think the end result was to stay more in the 50/50 range...

J


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 25, 2010)

Cool, thanks JM.

I've been looking at the Afghan Kush Ryders but have heard mixed reviews about the strain. Maybe i'll give em a shot. I'll be making a new order here in the near future because diesel ryder is back in stock so I'll pick up some AKR beans and let everybody know how they turn out.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> hope you don't mind if I join the Project Eden Team... PET
> 
> now when you say DWC what exactly does that stand for?


Deep Water culture. Roots submerged all times with air stones in the water to bubble it 24/7
Allowing up take when ever the plant wants it, i HATED dealing with that res its why i went back to soil


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> *
> FullD..Fang....ah man..gone but not forgotten.*


*

I do miss her and she was a great smoke 




It looks very dangerous..and very enticing.

Click to expand...

That is an understatement. These are what i use to cook with only
There almost too hot to put in powders or any other form. 
Hands tingled for three days after, even with gloves on and a lemon juice bath on the hands 




(FullD...I think we were just mugged for a team badge there...in broad daylight.....)

Click to expand...

I think so too kinda like "wham bam thank you ma'am"
(a saying of my father LOL)




I'll take a bit less next time m8.

Click to expand...

Good glad to hear it, got to take it easy over there now




I'd love to have had a drug test before and after..
coz I swear blind it flat-lined my THC levels.

Click to expand...

This would be some interesting results. IF it did oh the possibilities.






I always used to think it was when the root pooled..
But observing the cup girls..
it looked more like when they bottomed...

Click to expand...

I am watching this now with the current grow. I have a deeper vertical drop than i ever had before and i planted directly to the finishing pot. I used a raised transplant method this time. Also this allowed no disturbance of the root ball so it can run free with out being touched. I think that i have stumpied a few in the past being too hard on the root ball, but were all a little guilty eh...

Right now i can tell a difference in growth, and one of the bad betties is going to be a big gal i do believe. She's taller than the rest and they have all started at the same height. So ill be watching what node they show sex on. It seems the higher the node she shows sex the bigger she will be 



I might just have a look at their root-ball tomorrow..
if they will slip out of the pot easily.
My head say that they may be girls..and are ready to pop..

Click to expand...

I think that they would be female as well. My fems ALWAYS show after the males.
Its like a clock my friend. Cant wait to hear your verdict on the root mass.






go back and look at the two main stems..

Click to expand...

i do its almost like an outer ribbed structure to hold the strength.
Like a honeycomb does pushes the weight around the center
forcing it to the outside.
Fascinating trait




And you recognised the DC lookee likey..you are getting better and better.

Click to expand...

Thank you my friend the DC's you have grown have always had my eye
there is something about them that i like, cant put my finger on it yet
but the structure is so defined. Big long stems nice fat fan's. And the main bud formation is.....well....sexy*


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Deep Water culture. Roots submerged all times with air stones in the water to bubble it 24/7
> Allowing up take when ever the plant wants it, i HATED dealing with that res its why i went back to soil


 
Fulld:

shit... that crashed an entire operation on us twice... And clearly I'm intimately familiar with hydroponics and aeroponics... thats why i got out of hydro too.... like the flavor of soil better and the natural factor as well... but even if you go fog... I reccommend redundancy with it... 1 fogger and humistat setup to run... and one humistat set below the other about 10% as a backup... had a fogger go down too once... same result... but even faster with fog... it goes down... you have about 2 hours.... So far I really like the supplememntal water and nutes in soil with it though... they are exploding ... almost should take a second set of pix today... lol

we had a hell of a time on my friends water keeping ph straight... although he didn't really have the touch with not over-ph adjusting either. bottom line... soil is easy to be consistent and nt stunt the ladies... but for cloning... fog is the cats ass and fuzzy balls!


DD:
We'll be looking forward to your empirical data! Glad I could help... def double-check my data with FD or Mossy tho...

J
J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

sorry on the badge there gents... didn't mean to make you feel violated... lol

it was more of a "snapshot" than a mugging... lol

Hey FD... what kind of peppers in the pic there? some kinda habanero?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> sorry on the badge there gents... didn't mean to make you feel violated... lol
> 
> it was more of a "snapshot" than a mugging... lol
> 
> Hey FD... what kind of peppers in the pic there? some kinda habanero?


No worries my friend none at all just giving you a bit of a hard time  here having fun

there are 2 kinds of Habanero's there the darker ones are chocolate Caribbean the two on the left 
and the white/yellow ones are white lightning all in which lit me up nice.
I never catch a cold


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> we had a hell of a time on my friends water keeping ph straight...


I hear ya on that one. Its what taught me how important pH really is to a plants success. You have to have it right or it cant eat. If its not right it cant get what it needs from the medium you basically starve them if its not right.

I had a few power outages when i was running the system, not a good thing if you dont have back up on bats, things tend to get bad fast.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 25, 2010)

fact man... you said it all there... it's definetly is a great lesson (or crash course) about ph/nutrient uptake correlation.

new fog vid...
[video=youtube;stMYALNeMog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stMYALNeMog[/video]


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 25, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> fact man... you said it all there... it's definetly is a great lesson (or crash course) about ph/nutrient uptake correlation.
> 
> new fog vid...


Now thats an interesting setup right there
i bet its nice to have the humidity under control like that
you really know your water apparatus'
Im quite impressed, here i am trying to figure out a nice drip feed system
and your blowing fog into your room LOL 
Good shit 

Here are my 6 little ones, not much to look at but there really speeding along


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 26, 2010)

looking very nice... mine are about that phase at the moment... when did you start yours?


----------



## mossys (Nov 26, 2010)

I've just been watching the misting video while I had a cup of tea....Cool....
Fantastic set up.



> I think so too kinda like "wham bam thank you ma'am"
> (a saying of my father LOL)


LMHO.. 


> it was more of a "snapshot" than a mugging... lol


On the other site wearing the badge told noobs that you were a good AF grower who was approachable..
and willing to share info..in a friendly helpful manner..
I Think you Fit the Badge...

Certainly you are the Only Mist grower I have ever encountered..
Our range of Team Skills just multiplies.



> I do miss her and she was a great smoke


sigh..



> Right now i can tell a difference in growth, and one of the bad betties is going to be a big gal i do believe.


Baad Betty.... ..hope its a red one.



> Hands tingled for three days after, even with gloves on and a lemon juice bath on the hands


Aiyeeeeeeee..



> I used a raised transplant method this time.


I noticed..it will be interesting to see how they do.
I Fancy the sponge trick will be good to watch too..
I take it you are burying the sponge with an air-block in it and just plugging it in for a time each day.
Might as well make full use of the pump.
Thinking if you do it in the polystyrene pots..you can cut holes through and leave the pipe in situ..

BTW..My polys..look where they have the drainage holes.... 







NONE in the bottom.
I'm thinking..it Might be good to copy that...
25 ltrs of wet compo is a hell of a weight..
putting holes in the bottom May affect the integrity and weaken the bottom.

I was a bit nervous when I first saw them..holes are always in the bottom..
But this does work.

oh BTW...definite male in the small pot..fingers crossed the other is female..
I'll try to get a shot of the rootball later on in the day..
it is a wee bit nippy just now.

another male spotted in the other pot...

Bring on the girls....


----------



## mossys (Nov 26, 2010)

> HBC my Sagamatha Star Ryder seems to be doing fine. I have her in a 3 gallon pot and she is 10 days from germ, so I'm in that period where the root is finding the bottom and getting ready to explode in growth. I should know the sex in about 10 days, but I feel confident and have been giving her all the good vibes I can. Will let you know as soon as I see something.


Well that IS good news....AF..girl..karma sent.

and cheers m8..I love this thread too.
12 pages to catch upon..mmmm...you must have been away around 4-5 days....



> speaking of smelling when plants are about to show sex.. just opened my box to pull the girls out just before lights out to install the new HPS and that sweet-ish preflower smell punched me right in the face.. got to looking and my snowryder spit out about 9 pistils between yesterday and today.


Sirens...

DD..


> When do you recommend harvesting PJ for maximum pain relief? (I've had seven knee surgeries from 20yrs of wrestling)


IF she is a white..I would test bud her from 7 weeks.
I find pain relief With energy is Early..
But..
I've been getting massive muscle spasm relief with the girls that have been left to amber.
I feel Great on the ambers..But..it gives someone else in the house massive paranoia.
So if you are prone to that..stay early.

If you don't want to pull a full bud to test..try some of the heavy tricy leaves.
Smoke might be a bit rough..
But..med effects should show through.




> Maaaan mossy, damn shame to hear it m8...when smoking heavily does not do the trick, you know your in trouble


Aye..especially when the bud Pre-Mango was one of the Best.
I've been walking 5 inches taller since I have been smoking her the spasm relief is so good.

I'm with you on the lemon..I Think it is my hard afghan dom...lemons not mangos.
I AM addicted to lemon..I'm always getting wrong coz when I cook everything is drenched in it..
I even make my own lemonade..bitter enough to make your eyes water.
(Thinking that I have an auto-immune reaction..I was thinking I was eating lemon coz the Pith
has a strong anti-histimine.)

Funnily enough..I do a lot of cross smoking..whatever is nearest to hand..
and one of the things I noticed.

You know I'm not Hot with satis..but the little Nightmare cross does do it for me..
and it is a Strong background high..
(she makes me sing too..)
I can remember smoking a ultra indy ALF pheno after the sati..
and that did more or less the same..
flattened Both of them.
But..I wasn't as badly hit with the after effects.

Contra-indicators...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 26, 2010)

Well thank you for the compliment(s)

I can wait to mess around with the styro cooler idea... every try real cold weather with a wall-o-water or greenhouse dome?

and yes... the team skills are X times X times Xing.....


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 26, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Now thats an interesting setup right there
> i bet its nice to have the humidity under control like that
> you really know your water apparatus'
> Im quite impressed, here i am trying to figure out a nice drip feed system
> ...


btw, was wondering how this kinda setup would work? can't wait to see the results!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 26, 2010)

so hard not to open up all the time to watch them grow in the fog... lol... (hands over ears) "It will defeat the purpose... It will defeat the purpose"


----------



## mossys (Nov 26, 2010)

> autos are much more like our modern day society... "instant gratification".... but damn it feels good anyway....


I agree...
But..
from a med perspective..I was Desperate...and those 8 weeks felt like 8 years on my first grow.


> so hard not to open up all the time to watch them grow in the fog... lol... (hands over ears) "It will defeat the purpose... It will defeat the purpose"


I am okay when the girls are on the patio..and I can Watch them
But..
when they are in the grow cupboard I feel more anxious.


----------



## mossys (Nov 26, 2010)

FullD...
Thoughts to ponder when you have a smoke this weekend......

IF the ability to self-medicate with cannabis is inherant..
it comes with your genes..
where would be the Control Centre..where is that info stored..

My guess is the Brain..
(that is where the cannobanoid receptors are..)

the soul..the psyche..?

Where is the On switch.

Have a great weekend everyone....


----------



## mossys (Nov 26, 2010)

This is why I was asking about the red wine vinegar and the extra tannins...

It could be very useful for guerilla growers to have high tannins in their girls..

and probably same results on aphids etc..

and the odd passing dinosaur...


----------



## YarndiYarns (Nov 26, 2010)

Auto's are cool I've been learning plenty.
But are they more sensitive to heat and nutrient over-dose, or is it confined to strains?
Tempretures have been the bane of my existence. Local ambient tempreture (in degrees Celsius) is in the mid-high 30's then dropping to 14 -16 degrees over night. So just imagine what kind of drama I'm having inside my grow box, bearing in mind that all of this has been with CFL's only.
Let's push on - After reading thorugh every literature in my possesion it is clear that every deficiency in the world will produce 'yellowing of the leaves', bloody drama this is, so the way to determine your specific problem is to assess your environment/plan. I believe that my problems were due to mostly inexperience but..a) Heat, b)early over-doseing on Nitrogen (nute burn) and then c)lacking the Cal/Mag due to over-use of the peat, and finally d) poor PH control. 
I've rectified most things with lime, new digital PH meter, regulating the watering cycle according to what the plants say, and adding trace elements to the feeding.

*Lucy Day 46 (Easy Rider 1)*

I wonder - is this going to get any bloody bigger or what?? Should I move her to a bigger pot?
The white residue on the leaves is Magnesium Sulphate from when I foliar fed her Epsom Salts solution.


*Ruby Day 46 (Easy Rider 2)*

Pride of the pack. I think another 3 weeks to go??



*Henrietta Day 32 (Auto Hindu Kush)*
I think the massive hdrama with the 44 degree heat stunted the poor hindu kush into submission and she stopped growing, thoughts? Ideas? 
Or isi it just the way they grow?
 ​


----------



## mossys (Nov 26, 2010)

Lucy is not going to get any bigger..and it is not worth transplanting her at this stage..

I Think Ruby has probably 10-14 days left..she has enough tricy leaf to test smoke...
she looks like a generous girl. 
Gently squash a bud on her with the pads of your fingers and sniff..

and Henrietta is a stumpy...not the genetics...I have just done a couple of my girls the same..
and I think it was heat stress with mine.

What light hours do you have them on....?


----------



## YarndiYarns (Nov 26, 2010)

mossys said:


> Lucy is not going to get any bigger..and it is not worth transplanting her at this stage..
> 
> I Think Ruby has probably 10-14 days left..she has enough tricy leaf to test smoke...
> she looks like a generous girl.
> ...


G'day Mossy, thanks very much for the feed back.
I've had them on 20/4 almost the whole time excpet for four days where I tried to force a photoperiod blueberry gum into flower mode in the same box. I read that the Auto Hindu Kush was a pretty small plant but goodness me..Henrietta is tiny, and so is Lucy.
I'll have to take your wrd for the harvesting time and I'll pst a pic closer to the day, me myself I haven't smoked the herb for 15 years, this is for a relative's medicinal needs (and besides...I love growing these things..the whole process is quite a thrill).

Pity about Lucy, but she was my first and duely suffered for it.
Henrietta - definitley the heat stress as she was 14 dyas younger than the others when it hit..BUGGER IT!!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 26, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> looking very nice... mine are about that phase at the moment... when did you start yours?


They are about a week old or close to that, the one has just had a faster growth rate. It grows twice as much each day than the others do


----------



## mossys (Nov 26, 2010)

FullD..shroomy....







Oguns Thunder..(Nigerian Nightmare x JEM)
In the Big pot are the seed that come off the little coloured pheno with the beautiful balance..that I Loved..
Small pot are the mixed where all the phenos are still available..white moms.
But judging by the leaf stem colours..either could colour up..

24 cms..10 inch head-spread..and hardly out the compo...
guess we will mark That one down as possible male.









> G'day Mossy, thanks very much for the feed back.


No probs...
Try running your system on 18/6 next time..
still within the accepted light schedule..and it will cut down on the heat build up/stress

If you can..give them a vent every now and then..or pop a fan in every now and then..


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 26, 2010)

mossys said:


> On the other site wearing the badge told noobs that you were a good AF grower who was approachable..
> and willing to share info..in a friendly helpful manner..
> I Think you Fit the Badge...


I have to agree here, very knowledgeable and knows a great deal on water applications (even ones iv'e only read about ) and is friendly.








> Baad Betty.... ..hope its a red one.


indeed she lives up to the name, the two that had to be flipped are the biggest at the moment on the BB side. Id like a red one but i think i got another fang coming into play  I have to look back at the start of my last cloven, but unless my eye is lying to me i may see her out again....




> I noticed..it will be interesting to see how they do.


Me too, id like to see how much of a difference root depth does make.
i wanna see if i can grow tall buds on a stick 
Not really just want to see if this changes the time 
when i am used to seeing sex in just the one gal pots
I wanted to add height and figured this was the best way 
all i did was remove about an inch or so on the bottom
and plant and cover, i like the look of just the raised
root ball but at that early stage my mix wont hold together.
SO i stuck with the cups  fingers crossed



> I Fancy the sponge trick will be good to watch too..
> I take it you are burying the sponge with an air-block in it and just plugging it in for a time each day.


Something like that. I have some sea sponge here that is nice and porous 
Ive trimmed a hole just to fit the ceramic stone and slide the sponge over
place that near the bottom of the pot and fill with dirt.

Ill run the pump 20/4 with the lights as i have an extra outlet in my room



> Might as well make full use of the pump.
> Thinking if you do it in the polystyrene pots..you can cut holes through and leave the pipe in situ..
> BTW..My polys..look where they have the drainage holes....


Thats what i want to do have them on like an air bed of some sort.



> NONE in the bottom.
> I'm thinking..it Might be good to copy that...
> 25 ltrs of wet compo is a hell of a weight..
> putting holes in the bottom May affect the integrity and weaken the bottom.


ME TOOOO, lol i can see it now, id get it all situated and all my little seeds planted
and go to pick it up and the bottom jus sits there with all the dirt on the floor 

Ill deff do the same on mine, as long as there is a hole that run off will get there.
The roots will do the rest 



> Bring on the girls....


Karma sent my friend


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 26, 2010)

mossys said:


> Oguns Thunder..(Nigerian Nightmare x JEM)
> In the Big pot are the seed that come off the little coloured pheno with the beautiful balance..that I Loved..
> Small pot are the mixed where all the phenos are still available..white moms.
> But judging by the leaf stem colours..either could colour up..


Both look fantastic but there is something with the ones in the left pot.
They all look so uniform in there. 
Now when you look at leaf and stem colors what usually indicates a color change?
Thats something i dont have my eye trained on yet 



> 24 cms..10 inch head-spread..and hardly out the compo...
> guess we will mark That one down as possible male.


That plant is rather dom in that pot and has a big head 
i have one growing at that rate as well i was thinking male as well


----------



## mossys (Nov 26, 2010)

> Id like a red one but i think i got another fang coming into play


sounds like a Fair swap to me....is that why you had the Fang photos out..double checking.



> i like the look of just the raised
> root ball but at that early stage my mix wont hold together.
> SO i stuck with the cups  fingers crossed


Fingers crossed..there is nothing like a live experiment...



> Ill run the pump 20/4 with the lights as i have an extra outlet in my room


I'll be watching..coz I have an air-pump...
(by next week..I will have a soil ph meter too..been treating myself..)



> ME TOOOO, lol i can see it now, id get it all situated and all my little seeds planted
> and go to pick it up and the bottom jus sits there with all the dirt on the floor


Yup..that is why I mentioned it..with taking the girls to the glass-house to photo..
I notied a Flex in the bottom when I lifted...
made me think about it.



> Karma sent my friend


Appreciated..
I now have 3 identified males in that one pot..and they are all Stud males..
beautiful specimens..
I'd like to think some girlies are gonna show.



> Both look fantastic but there is something with the ones in the left pot.
> They all look so uniform in there.


Maann..you are getting too good for these now.
Left pot has had 2 generations of definite pheno selection..

Right pot..mass germ..mixed males/females...to keep the pheno selection rolling..see what else is in there that might take my fancy.

Red leaf stems are quite common..I Think it is an afgan trait..
always worth watching..
but is often matched with white bud.

Thrombosis blue/purple leaf stems Usually indicate bud colour to come.
Sometimes the purple will disappear..and re-emerge later..
so if you see it early..
mark the plant with a tag..so you know it Was there.

Also..The Nigerian has a very distinct colour trait that JEM doesn't carry..
vertical purple STRIPED mainstem...just in the top 20% of it.. 
IF you see that..you have a Nigerian dominant.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 26, 2010)

mossys said:


> sounds like a Fair swap to me....is that why you had the Fang photos out..double checking.


Yep i sure did and one of the guys was talking about an weird anomaly so i got her out 



> Fingers crossed..there is nothing like a live experiment...


Exactly, i can already see a difference in growth compared to my last runs.
Ive also moved the HPS up about 4 or so inches. I had it sitting on them.
Ill move it close again once the heads form 



> I'll be watching..coz I have an air-pump...
> (by next week..I will have a soil ph meter too..been treating myself..)


Good i hope this works itll be interesting results







> I'd like to think some girlies are gonna show.


They will my friend i can feel it in me bones. Maybe thats the JEM talking....




> Red leaf stems are quite common..I Think it is an afgan trait..
> always worth watching..
> but is often matched with white bud.
> 
> ...


And thank you for this great bit of info here my friend. Now i know what to look for. I have some color variation going on on one of each strain, BB has a darker color coming in on the leaves as they get older, and i noticed some purple hues to an icu. Its stuff i caught under macro and im crossing my fingers that it comes out strong.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh and i am at 361 and counting....


----------



## Anonamix (Nov 26, 2010)

Nigerian Nightmare?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 26, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> Nigerian Nightmare?


Well hello stranger


----------



## mossys (Nov 26, 2010)

> Nigerian Nightmare?


Ah ha...
you not noticed her before..?
​


----------



## Anonamix (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello friend!

noticed, but never inquired.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 26, 2010)

Well shit... I like that! Just wish I could see the title/autjor of that book!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 26, 2010)

> Red leaf stems are quite common..I Think it is an afgan trait..
> always worth watching..
> but is often matched with white bud.
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you for this info... stored in my mossy n fd database reference

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 26, 2010)

> I have to agree here, very knowledgeable and knows a great deal on water applications (even ones iv'e only read about ) and is friendly.


 
well thank you for the complimtent as well FD... always glad to help people... its been done so much for me in th past I feel I have to pass it on to others... good karma X good karma

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 26, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> well thank you for the complimtent as well FD... always glad to help people... its been done so much for me in th past I feel I have to pass it on to others... good karma X good karma
> 
> J


And thats what its all about passing along the info

And as a final count tonight i harvested 377 seeds from my JEM, and the search begins


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 26, 2010)

377! Nicxe! exctied for you!


now for todays photos:


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 27, 2010)

That Oguns is looking might dam fine mossy 

I am passing some of your genetics to a very good friend of mine here in Australia  he is one of the breeders working on a strain called OMS aka Old Mother Sativa  an od sativa strain that that a few bfreeders are trying to rework here in aust  his version is a feminized seed version or cone version  

I am working on a cross of it that i spoke about over at IC... it involves OMS, auto AK47, NYLD and another strain that i cant remember atm


----------



## mossys (Nov 27, 2010)

JM..they are looking great..I like #2 particulally..
But..
Is that a touch of dampening-off on the top of the compo in photos 1-3..or is it just a trick of the light...?


> Well shit... I like that! Just wish I could see the title/autjor of that book!


Which book m8..?
If it is mine..then it is in google books..so you can read it for free...
also..
I saw some PH balance food/diet books there..
might be of interest to you.



> Hello friend!
> 
> noticed, but never inquired









this is the pheno that I am isolating out of the Oguns/nightmare...
with the sati leaves and the indy budding
I wan' it in the blue/grey pheno like the one on the left..







this is the mass germ selection pot...







Look at the extremes on the phenos..
height..budding..

the one on the extreme right is sati dom..by the length of the leaf stems..
but indy budded..by the coverage.
the one on the left is sati dom leaf..sati dom bud coverage...

I've been dickering with thoughts of taking the extreme sati dom pheno out as well...
and fine-ing her out.

Still in 2 minds..well see what these f2's bring.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 27, 2010)

nice! I like your analysis on that... very cool.. i'd keep both and keep running gens out and testing to what develops... may end up wanting to cross them to get certain traits back out... however, I believe you are a much more experienced breeder...



> JM..they are looking great..I like #2 particulally..
> But..
> Is that a touch of dampening-off on the top of the compo in photos 1-3..or is it just a trick of the light...?


by damping off do you mean the green algae on the top of the soil? yes, had fogger humidity set a bit high initially at 85% Realizeed it late last nigh and adjust down to 70%... enough for supplememntal but without stagnation... also ran a heavy duty air-out cycle to get the general humidity down.. 

todays pics to come in a few! 


by the book I mean the one you flashed the image of on "plant security" 

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 27, 2010)

btw. you think I should dial back to 20/4 photo yet or go another 4-7 days? (still currently on 24)

also... the number 2 you liked is the auto - widow (LR#2 X Widow, then backrossed I believe with LR#2 again to stabilize the auto)


these are the pics from the seed company... notice the distinct differences between phenotypes.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 27, 2010)

*Auto Berry is here. Lowryder has been one of the most successful strains of the decade. To spice things up Lowryder has been crossed with a mix of Blueberry and Grapefruit. The result is more flavour, more resin and we think a better effect than the original. The plant stays super low and auto flowers finishing in around 60 days from seed. The Auto Berry plant produces a wonderful berry fruit smell and taste. Outdoors plants can begin in March and be ready by May.*



thats the auto berry i have running


----------



## mossys (Nov 27, 2010)

see what I found this morning...mmmmm....more THC...that would be interesting.
Went to the web site to look it up with the translate..but there was no info...
isn't that frustrating...

FullD..wider than me hand..20 coms 8 inches across..on an AF...
that is a DC signature..







Confirmed Males in the left hand pot..ones with the hats..
The largest..that I showed you with the tape measure the other day is now 45 cms/18 inches across..
and 25 cms/10 inches high..stem fatter than my finger...

STUD MUFFINS......

I think they broke the soil on the 8th..so they are about 19 days old..
and they are just showing sex...
so I'm thinking that they will probably be 9-10 week-ers..
especially if I leave to amber.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 27, 2010)

the differences show more every hour it seems!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 27, 2010)

mossys said:


> see what I found this morning...mmmmm....more THC...that would be interesting.
> Went to the web site to look it up with the translate..but there was no info...
> isn't that frustrating...


yes, i would say so... cant translate word for word?


----------



## mossys (Nov 27, 2010)

> the differences show more every hour it seems!


They certainly Do....
they move fast for small birds...
sex shortly..

Ah Widow..that is why my eye was drawn to it...
how do You find widow as a pain-killer...?
We used to have a canna cafe..it was shut down..boo

but the window was in the tailor mades smokes you could buy and rarely let me down on meds.

After smoking her was the only time we both Finished a 3 course chinese meal..
and nearly licked the plates...
Hellish munchies.


> yes, i would say so... cant translate word for word?


no m8..there is just no info there.
They had a veg one..and a flower one..but there are these two other that look like some sort of late booster.
I'll see what I can decifer from the label..
and of course the N-P-K..



> i'd keep both and keep running gens out and testing to what develops...


Yeah m8....

I got what I Wanted @ f1 straight out...
But it doesn't say that what I want is actually what is the Best in her.
Need to keep a set spinning..until I see what she is gonna spit out.

Selection Should be reasonably tight..
the Nigerians are supposed to be a Pure line..

so she was added to AF's..
so I could work with One pure cross...
(one where I couldn't wouldn't across an Afghan trait)...
against the AF (3 x cross genetic pool..)

IF that makes any sense to you.

I Know what I'm doing..I just don't know how to explain.

I always keep an eye out for dampening off..coz I am a notorious over-waterer myself.

Book is Wild Health..just go to google books...
More about every animals ability to self-medicate...and relating back to human health.
Well worth a read.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 27, 2010)

I find the same results as with you with the widow... wicked head buzz too! The med affect is really pretty nice.... honestly its been a while though... grew all satys this summer so thats what i been smoking... not as much med effect.... looking forward to the meds again... agreed on the "POWER-MUNCHIES" as well 

yeah... just do a english/XXXX language dictionsry cross word for word...

I kinda get what you're saying on the genetics.. a little more elaboration woulnd't hurt as I'm desperately trying to leatn this part fast so I can generate my own seeds ASAP. 

thanks for the book tip... I'll def check it!

thanks for the google books tip too!


----------



## faesthetic (Nov 27, 2010)

not trying to be lazy here but i'm on like page 8 or so of this thread and i figured i'd just come out and ask my question instead of looking for the page it's covered..

i'm about to grow 5 sweet seeds 'speed devil' fem auto's. never grown autos before. 

my question; you guys have some awesome fucking auto's, some of the best i've seen (4 oz auto!!) and i want to know your opinion on how and when to give them nutes, and what kinds you prefer and have worked well for your autos. ive talked about this in other threads but no one knows THAT much about autos, and this seems like the place to ask to get the info i need to get the last thing i really need for this grow, the nutes.

thanks in advance!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 27, 2010)

faesthetic said:


> not trying to be lazy here but i'm on like page 8 or so of this thread and i figured i'd just come out and ask my question instead of looking for the page it's covered..
> 
> i'm about to grow 5 sweet seeds 'speed devil' fem auto's. never grown autos before.
> 
> ...


Well, there's a ton of great info in this thread... I understand it is long... but def should read it through and through.. lot of collective knowl;edge..



that said... basic nute layout like this...

start in non-nuted soil or you'll get mostly males... the deeper the root space the bigger the plant and consequently the higher the yield...

if you start in a bland soil (like potting soil not nutes) in a plug in say (Fox Farms Ocean Forest or your preferred growing medium) you wont really need any nutrient but microrizial (check spelling) fungi def makes a dif... FF Root Drench is great! after 2-3 weeks you can use 1/4 the norm nute levels for flowering as you would for a photo sex for fems will show about 3 weeks 
reccomened 20/4 or 18/6 lighting photo... you can run 24 stright through, but ultimately, yields typically are not much different between the 18/6 and 20/4 and 24/0 cycles, I'm told

tap root depth hitting bottom of pot as far as we can tell is what triggers flowering.. keep this in mind when selecting a pot... reccomended minimum 1 gallon pot.

that should get ya rolling

also yields will suffer drastically if you use a 12/12 photperiod for flowering!


----------



## faesthetic (Nov 27, 2010)

alright, so ff's root drench is a nice nute for autos, i'll look into that. 

also, if i'm using a 5 gal pot, would this cause my auto's to take longer to flower since the roots will have further to reach till they hit the bottom?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 27, 2010)

typically, not much change... consult mossys, fd, shroomy, or endorium on that... but basically, you only have their time to flower to get your size...

unless you've been blessed with a non-true auto... hopefully not.

J


----------



## Endorium (Nov 27, 2010)

Flowering goes off time period on true auto's.
If your pot is bigger it will simply grow bigger. The more roots you have the more food it can soak up.
It wont effect the length of time if takes to flower. Bigger the pot the better. 
I use Hydro myself which have massive areas for the roots to grow.


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow mossy everything you post looks so lush. Do you have a soil mix or two posted anywhere?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 27, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Flowering goes off time period on true auto's.
> If your pot is bigger it will simply grow bigger. The more roots you have the more food it can soak up.
> It wont effect the length of time if takes to flower. Bigger the pot the better.
> I use Hydro myself which have massive areas for the roots to grow.


thanks endi
J


----------



## Bighill (Nov 27, 2010)

Well i am done giving advice.. You can only lead the blind so far. This site gives me a complex. You tell people some solid auto advice, then some one who doesn't even grow autos comes in says some thing totaly different. Then they buy that dudes talk.. lol i give up, for my own sake. That or i am only staying in 2 threads from now on.. The trolls don't seem to venture into true auto grower teritory.
You wonder why people are confused.... 

Anyways. Mossy those are looking mighty fine mate.. IS the vinegar and cal all you changed? They sure look like they are not suffering at all. The DC sure looks like it is adding some size to the mix, those fans are what i see from PK all the time. 
I am closer to doing a mass germ on everything. I have the shell of the cab now.. 
That google url i gave you is only for previews.. I was reading away then it skipped to page 150 soem thing lol.. damn it eh!


----------



## Endorium (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is my Auto. Think I have done well enough to give an opinion Bighill


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 27, 2010)

Bighill said:


> That or i am only staying in 2 threads from now on.. The trolls don't seem to venture into true auto grower teritory.
> You wonder why people are confused....


Exactly the reason i left here and went to the other site. Then it went south in there so i came back. 
And i have to agree with you they dont tend to come here that often and when they do they don't stick around long at all. 
They see we dont buy into their game here. Just let the info talk for its self as well as the vibe 

We "heart" you BH 


With that being said here is what is getting me through till next harvest....







form left to right
Northern Lights, Royal Goo, Train Wreck, And Black Berry Kush 
Hope you all are having a good weekend, stumbled across this all today 

Be back a little later to talk i have some catching up to do around the house (and on here 2 pages over night)
Lady D has me running like a chicken with my head cut off.....


----------



## b.R. (Nov 27, 2010)

form left to right
Northern Lights, Royal Goo, Train Wreck, And Black Berry Kush 
Hope you all are having a good weekend, stumbled across this all today 

Be back a little later to talk i have some catching up to do around the house (and on here 2 pages over night)
Lady D has me running like a chicken with my head cut off.....[/QUOTE]

Full D that lineup looks delicious.... that royal goo and blackberry kush definately causes ones mouth to water at the thought of rollin one up with that in it... have a good day


----------



## mossys (Nov 27, 2010)

BH..who upset you m8..someone in another thread..?
tell Uncle Mossy and I'll go sort them out for you...  

It doesn't p*ss me off usually..I've been married nearly 20 years...
I have a great "deaf ear" 
And after growing AF's for 6 years..the Trolls don't annoy me..
*I just wanna find out what bud they grow..so I can avoid it..* 

everyone has an opinion...just ask them to back up their opinion with a look at their girls..
usually has the desired effect.

*Some People think they know them..other People Grow them..*

People will follow the good looking..well grown girls..
and you know you have a Stable full..
hey ho..



> We "heart" you BH


 



> IS the vinegar and cal all you changed?


Yeah m8..it was the water all the way along.

Under FullD's guidance I tested it and at first we adjusted it with PH down..
(pool product)
It was better..
but I was still hitting visible cal build up in the leaves by around 7 weeks.

Then I tried the vinegar..and Woof..
back to vigor.
I am WELL happy with it.
It could still cock-up..let me test it through..
but..
the way it has improved the vigor already..says I'm Laughing. 



> Northern Lights, Royal Goo, Train Wreck, And Black Berry Kush




Where did you get that lot...have you been holding out on us...?

*BTW...CONGRATULATIONS on that seed stash..mighty...*
*pocket full of Dreams m8....*


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 27, 2010)

well BH, I hope you're not upset with me... my advice comes from the guys in here who are successful and some from my own experience / reading. I'm only trying to help poeple out here, hope you're not upset with me. 

On a lighter note... made a new fog vid...

[video=youtube;hppUcCr9eY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hppUcCr9eY8[/video]
normal speed this time with a sequential photo up to today at the end... you can see how fast the room evacuates when the exhaust cycle comes on.

J


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is some pics of my gals. There is a few that I would like some feedback on, they'll be obvious I'm sure.

 Easy Ryder (AK47 x Low Ryder #2) Day 48 only gave a lite flowering nute once(1/3 strength) at day 40 and she did not like it. Just sticking with water @ 6.6 from here on out. I'm really struggling with the feeding process as when ever I do it, no matter how weak I make the solution, it seems to not go well.

 Dinafem Roadrunner (freebie)- Day 52 showing some yellowing but since it's so uniform and not splotchy I have a feeling she's just feeding on herself. This is the only plant that I've given food to that actually like it and didn't seem to burn. She started really slow, I was actually one day away from pulling her when I noticed that she had perked up a bit. I'm glad I saved her as she is really pretty and I think is more of a Sativa dominant because of the way the leaves are few and lanky. If thats true I would love some confirmation on that. For my learning purposes.
 White Dwarf- Day 59 I almost lost this plant but was able to save it with FD's advice about Epsom Salt and water mix. I've started flushing her yesterday and will prolly cut her with in a week. I'm hoping to pull an ounce but not getting my hopes up to high. In my next pic you'll see the difference in the size of the pot and what that does to the size of the plant. Same strain but plant is going to be a lot bigger.
 White Dwarf Day 34. This plant started out fantastic but in the last 10 days she's been starting to yellow, and I'm a bit concerned. She's been getting 6.6 water exclusively. I gave her a light dose of nutes 4 days ago and it seems to have slowed, but I'm still nervous about the health of this plant. Any insight would be great. Sorry for the blurry pics, I can post clearer ones if need be.

 White Dwarf- Day 14 very small pot I know, so she'll just be my little candy stripper. She's healthy though. From paper towel right to FFOF soil. 
 Sagamatha Star Ryder- Day 12 Seems to be doing well. We've all heard the horror stories about these not auto-flowering, but I remain optimistic. She went right from paper towel to FFOF soil. She's in a big pot so she should grow pretty big. 

And finally a group shot of the girls in their environment. Humidity levels seem perfect and the temps are right at 80 degrees F at the tops of the plant and 74 at the base of the pots.

 Crude setup to ventilate air. I have to keep the door open but it works decent. I wish I could keep dust and random shit (cat hair) from sticking to my plants though. I find myself inspecting the plants and picking off fuzz and shit all the time. lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 27, 2010)

mossys said:


> I wan' it in the blue/grey pheno like the one on the left..


This is a nice tone here. I really like the look of that color.
Is this the same blue/grey that is in the JEM?



> FullD..wider than me hand..20 coms 8 inches across..on an AF...
> that is a DC signature..


Yeah thats kinda hard to miss really. Thats the biggest fan i have even seen on an auto. And from what i know about the DC and what i have seen on the DC doms you have grown is that signature trait. MASSIVE fan leaves. More and more lookie like every germ eh? Im waiting to see one come out in that frosted pheno 

Oh and the hats are cute by the way nice touch of holiday cheer 



John Mondello said:


> the differences show more every hour it seems!


I agree i have seen my do leaps and bounds over a days growth period.
My took a rest for the night i do believe, it got expectingly cold last night 
and i wasnt ready for it. Everything is ok though 



John Mondello said:


> Well, there's a ton of great info in this thread... I understand it is long... but def should read it through and through.. lot of collective knowl;edge..


Thank you sir, for pointing him the right way, living up to the badge 

BUT you are right there is tons of info in here if you want it bad enough you WILL read it. Its human nature, just weeds out the serious ones from the ones who are not. Come to think about it that may be what keeps the trolls out.



mossys said:


> Where did you get that lot...have you been holding out on us...?
> 
> BTW...CONGRATULATIONS on that seed stash..mighty...
> pocket full of Dreams m8....



Ill never tell 

j/k.....caretaker and i took a trip today and he introduced me to a very kind fella 
someone he has known for 30 some years. After the trip i was more than pleased to have met him 

Thanks on the congrats, got a lot of exciting germing to do  and im hoping one of the dreams come true,........come on blue


----------



## XxK2xX (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey Fulld as someone asked acouple of pgs back about your cup/pot method. Could you throw up another pic and do explain, as very interesting method you have there my friend...


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 27, 2010)

XxK2, it's incredibly simple. When it's time to transplant just cut the bottom out of the cup and put it in the pot.

You don't want to stress an AF plants root bundle at all during transplanting, and this eliminates that. It also gives the roots a bit more room before they bottom out in the container which we believe triggers flowering in an AF.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 27, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Here is some pics of my gals. There is a few that I would like some feedback on, they'll be obvious I'm sure.
> 
> View attachment 1291499 Easy Ryder (AK47 x Low Ryder #2) Day 48 only gave a lite flowering nute once(1/3 strength) at day 40 and she did not like it. Just sticking with water @ 6.6 from here on out. I'm really struggling with the feeding process as when ever I do it, no matter how weak I make the solution, it seems to not go well.
> 
> ...


Hey Hitman, They sell a temporary screen for doorways. It comes with an an adjustable rod that holds the screen at the top and velcro on both sides (so you dont have to take it down every time you enter the room) I used one last summer to keep the flies out of my garage. I paid like 10 bucks for it at a local store that I don't care to mention. They probably don't carry them this time of year but I am sure you can find one online.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 27, 2010)

FD... glad to hear the ladies didn't freeze!
Was looking at PJ's on attitude... but seems they are out... may i ask what bank you got your originals from? watching you mess with these have increased my ravenous appetite for autos... and now especially the pj's with their purps and meds....



J


----------



## guitarjon (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn 123 pages


----------



## guitarjon (Nov 27, 2010)

Update: Came back to post some new pics. Full box of 60 ladies


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 27, 2010)

Those are Easy Ryders right jon?


----------



## guitarjon (Nov 27, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Those are Easy Ryders right jon?


No lowryder #2. Just bought some Purple Mazars and plan on doing a big seed run


----------



## ironheadxl (Nov 27, 2010)

ok here ya go..
[video=youtube;LG28Kgn9cQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LG28Kgn9cQ0[/video]


----------



## Bighill (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words fellas.  I just need to ignor the trolls..

GJon, those are looking very uniform mate. Cheers.
You'll like the mazars, they are essentially purplejems. Just a different brand name on them. Some nice skunky phenos.

Bh.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 27, 2010)

XxK2xX said:


> Hey Fulld as someone asked acouple of pgs back about your cup/pot method. Could you throw up another pic and do explain, as very interesting method you have there my friend...


Dale hit the nail on the head, ill get some pics tomorrow of the planter up close and go into a bit of detail on the idea



John Mondello said:


> may i ask what bank you got your originals from? ..


Sure thing got them from attitude. back a while a go when they first hit the shelves. 



Bighill said:


> Thanks for the kind words fellas.  I just need to ignor the trolls..


You got it man we need to have you here 

I got your PM 

Got a few more things around here to do and ill be back to talk a bit


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Common FullD I wanna know........ now.............. 

just joking bro


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 27, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> Common FullD I wanna know........ now..............
> 
> just joking bro


LoL your a nut

Its been a busy day here guys.
Things got a little hectic in my neck of the woods.
Temps dropped heavily as i mentioned before
I was running 80's in the day and 75 at night
to a heavy swing from 80 down to about 60
They had a small stop today and i got the temps regulated
was not expecting that at all

k2 ........
On the cup planter. This was an idea that i have seen growers uses before
they would plant to a cup and then once time to transplant they would
use a 'raised' method. The root mass would be placed above the highest point in the next pots soil. The roots that touched the out side would be come hardened 
allowing a deeper path for the tap roots.

My soil is light and wont hold together. So i use the cup to hold them for me
with the end of the cup removed and transplanted way before it had time to reach the bottom of the cup. the only time that it has been is at the end of the grow. 
The roots have completely consumed the space but this is due to my o2 and water feeding.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 27, 2010)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Mossy is gonna be mad with me..........................


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 27, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Mossy is gonna be mad with me..........................


What did you do shroomy


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 27, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> What did you do shroomy



We have have had some very nasty weather over here for the last 5 days raining and storming and freezing temps  and everything i put in the ground last week has either been smashed to bits from the storms or something has had a field day eating them...  ...

still got the oguns and 2 others that i still got in pots that ill put out in a week when there is no more fucking rain... on a positive not my normal plants have doubled in size due to all that rain


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 27, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> We have have had some very nasty weather over here for the last 5 days raining and storming and freezing temps  and everything i put in the ground last week has either been smashed to bits from the storms or something has had a field day eating them...  ...
> 
> still got the oguns and 2 others that i still got in pots that ill put out in a week when there is no more fucking rain... on a positive not my normal plants have doubled in size due to all that rain


It happens, happened to me too.
No rain just a real quick shift to cold
they weren't quite ready for it, but they should be fine
Got a heater now to keep it at 75 all the time.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Im just really pissed offfffffff cause they were gonna do so fucking well.......... fucking hell this bad luck growing out side is really starting to take its toll......... but these things happen i guess... just got to make sure there is not more rain forcast b4 i put the rest of them out


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

guitarjon said:


> Update: Came back to post some new pics. Full box of 60 ladies
> 
> View attachment 1291950View attachment 1291951View attachment 1291952View attachment 1291953View attachment 1291954View attachment 1291955


wow! rockin man! lookin great!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks FD and BH... definetly gonna get a round of mazarrs or jems on he way asap (when money alows)

Shroomy... really sorry to hear about your storm damage!

keep the faith bro!

time to go take day 18 photos
J
J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

The usual Suspects:
 





Also started adding H202 to the fogger today... added oxygen available to the plants directly

H2o2 to water ratio at .08333% as well as the usual fogged Fox Farm Grow Big nutes at 1/8 tsp per gallon.

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Found a guy that claims to successfully clone autos... just thought you all might find it interesting...

"yes i also am growing that strain and everytime i tell people they act like im a crazy lier lol .. i do put plants in 8 gallons pot as soon as rooted and i notice they veg much longer before going into budding you know little hairs here but the plant bushs out and some weigh in over 3 ounces 100% auto flowering i never have to change the light cycle use 18 hrs sometimes 24 in cold winter my buddy found this strain as bag seed he sucks at growing so he starting growing it and then he couldnt keep it so he gave the plant to his dealer while it was still young and then found out it was the shit then my buddy jed wanted it back and a year later dude gave him 12 full size plants and i got 2 of them for helping him transport and i have been growin it now for 2 years and love it very strong thc and thick hard buds plants stay short and are just basicly just solid bushy plants i just started some white widow as well feminized seeds 2 of those took out of 3 and i have yet ot plant the other 2 .. sometime when i clone i use little buds and they germinate extremely well i noticed maybe because of all the nodes so close together also the vegitive growth is easy to clone but takes up to 2 weeks sometimes "


J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;oufu1PHWA6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oufu1PHWA6w[/video]

check it b4 youtube kills it... those bastards! they killed kenny!

J


----------



## fedpap (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey there FullDuplex ! As per your request here are some recent shots of my AF babies:
All plants are Day 52 from seed:

First off, AK47 #1:


AK47 #2: (the shortest but frostiest of all my plants)


Here is the grow environment: 
(At the back are from left to right: Haze Auto Twin, Roadrunner and Haze Auto, in the front are the 2 AK47's)


Enjoy everyone  There is plenty other pictures and information about the grow in my journal; it's in the signature ! 

Keep growin' !!!
Peace.


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

Back shortly..chores..

43Hitman..quick question..are you running your girls on pre-ferted compo..AND feeding them...?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice work Fedpap! Beautiful.... definetly can tell you know the deal!

mossys! holy shizzle izzle for rizzle! thick-ass stems on that little tramp!

nice photos guys!
J


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> Back shortly..chores..
> 
> 43Hitman..quick question..are you running your girls on pre-ferted compo..AND feeding them...?


If thats the main stem on that plant HOLY cow Mossy
DC dom much?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 28, 2010)

Has anyone ordered from Castle Marijuana Seeds?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 28, 2010)

I just saw your name mentioned on a seed bank site Mossy.. I had no Idea is was like that mate. Thanks for hanging around and helping even the smallest of growers out there. YOU DA MAN!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> I just saw your name mentioned on a seed bank site Mossy.. I had no Idea is was like that mate. Thanks for hanging around and helping even the smallest of growers out there. YOU DA MAN!


Word the eff up on that! A real person.. through and through..


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Has anyone ordered from Castle Marijuana Seeds?


no... but now that I'm looking at their site they seem pretty professional... I also like the ability to buy single seeds at a time for strain development!

nice find! hope they are reputable

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

*And I quote:*



*Purple Jems*

A beautifully coloured new auto-flowering variety developed by underground breeder Mossy. Purple JEMS buds display a broad colour palette, ending with a stunning royal purple. These small plants produce large purple nuggets covered in a sticky layer of resin. The reward is a well-balanced stone that satisfies the palate and relaxes the body. Flavour is on the floral side with a hint of sweetness. Low ambient odour!
Genetics Mazar x Lowryder F7
Variety Ruderalis (auto-flowering)
THC Content Not known
Grows Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors
Flowering Time 7 weeks
Harvest Month From July


Props Mossy!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> no... but now that I'm looking at their site they seem pretty professional... I also like the ability to buy single seeds at a time for strain development!
> 
> nice find! hope they are reputable
> 
> J


Yeah they seem like a legit bank. I just don't want to be the one to try them out. They do have a much bigger selection than attitude. 

That is pretty nice that you can order any single seed also. Makes it possible to try out and grow a bunch of different strains without breaking your pocket.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> *And I quote:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA! I knew you would find it. I hope he doesn't get pissed at us for letting his cat out of the bag.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> HAHA! I knew you would find it. I hope he doesn't get pissed at us for letting his cat out of the bag.


I thought you guys new?

Mossy i guess no one ever really brought it up lol.

The PJ line is his line


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> HAHA! I knew you would find it. I hope he doesn't get pissed at us for letting his cat out of the bag.


me too.... lol... lookin up an order now...  gotta have mossy's pj's! god, that doesn't sound good


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 28, 2010)

I never knew. Then again, going around bragging about yourself is something you just don't do. Tripped me out a lil when I read the description of the PJ and saw his name. There was no doubt in my mind who they were referring to though. Mossy and his purple heartbreakers.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

I kinda thought I'd picked that up a lil from the convos... but wasn't really sure and didn't want to pin him to the target right off! lol

but now we know.... and extra props to mossy! BONG HITS in ur honor dude!

are you holdin ut on us too FD? 

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Hercules - Feminized x1
Originally developed from Santa Maria genetics, Hercules is a high yielding masterpiece. By repeatedly crossing over ... 
£10.44
$ 16.28Remove£20.88
$ 32.55 
Trojan - Feminized x1
Trojan is a stable, inbred cross made up of NYC Diesel, Lowryder #2 then crossed again with the original Lowryder. Tr... 
£10.44
$ 16.28Remove£20.88
$ 32.55 
Purple Mazar - Regular x1
Here is the famous Mazar Afghani which has been reworked as an auto flowering strain but with a purple twist. Purple... 
£2.56
$ 3.99Remove£10.24
$ 15.96 
Diesel Ryder - Feminized x1
This long awaited third instalment, in the Joint Doctors work, is a potent, extremely resinous and tasty auto-... 
£9.32
$ 14.53Remove£18.64
$ 29.06 
Easy Ryder - Feminized x1
This is an f1 cross between a Lowryder #2 and an automatic AK47 in which the two parents strongly exhibit their best ... 
£9.32
$ 14.53Remove£18.64
$ 29.06 
Purple Jems - Regular x1
A beautifully coloured new auto-flowering variety developed by underground breeder Mossy. Purple JEMS buds display a ... 
£4.66
$ 7.26Remove£18.64
$ 29.06
*Subtotal £107.92 / $ 168.25*

*any other reccomendations? wanna even it off to 200*


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> me too.... lol... lookin up an order now...  gotta have mossy's pj's! god, that doesn't sound good


Lol john Nice

Its nice to have mossy around hes a diamond in the rough
willing to share a wealth of knowledge to anyone who loves canna
and simply respects another grower at all times
couldnt ask for a better person to have around the forum
especially here in my thread.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> Back shortly..chores..
> 
> 43Hitman..quick question..are you running your girls on pre-ferted compo..AND feeding them...?


Just using FFOF, but I'm not even trying to feed until at they are at least 30 days old. Thats supposed to be when the food runs out in FFOF.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> me too.... lol... lookin up an order now...  gotta have mossy's pj's! god, that doesn't sound good


...lmao John. I am definitely going to try one or two next time. 

I keep looking at Kannabia's line I don't think I have seen any reviews from them though. The 7 Dwarfs seem pretty hard to ignore for too long also.


----------



## FarmingNinja (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> [video=youtube;oufu1PHWA6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oufu1PHWA6w[/video]
> 
> check it b4 youtube kills it... those bastards! they killed kenny!
> 
> J


 nice! they look happy


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah, the hercules is gettin my dander up.... 55 g's !


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 28, 2010)

I was looking at the Gnomo. by KANABIA


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

FarmingNinja said:


> nice! they look happy


thanks ninja! they def seem to be liking the fog... especially with the addition of H202... next I want to try mixing Club soda, nutes, and h202 in the fogger mix... CO2, Oxygen, and nutes all in mist delivery

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> I was looking at the Gnomo. by KANABIA


wow, yeah, that sounds sick... does the new bank you mentioned carry that?


24% THC and (one of) highest yielding


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> I never knew. Then again, going around bragging about yourself is something you just don't do.


Exactly correct you'll never see this from him. His work and his knowledge all speak for its self 




John Mondello said:


> but now we know.... and extra props to mossy! BONG HITS in ur honor dude!


And ill smoke one with ya, 



> are you holdin ut on us too FD?


Nope, just a grower and AF enthusiast. I met Mossy about a year or so ago after i got my original pack of PJ's.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

It seems no matter what you do... you'll end up running into and connecting with like poeples without even trying... amazing I think...

J

synchronizing duplex signals for co-ordinated bingers....

synchro for strike at GMT 13:13

Next strike at GMT 13:14


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice taste in music John.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> wow, yeah, that sounds sick... does the new bank you mentioned carry that?
> 
> 
> 24% THC and (one of) highest yielding


They sure do. This seems like it would be pretty exotic.

http://www.castle-marijuana-seeds.com/products/kannabia-thai-fantasy-automatic


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks... love my SRV! God he's gotten me through some shitty cold winters!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> They sure do. This seems like it would be pretty exotic.
> 
> http://www.castle-marijuana-seeds.com/products/kannabia-thai-fantasy-automatic


thanks for the link man.... I'll add that to my order for sure... wanna have a shitload of different genetics and start crossing my own genetics! plus i wanna little bit of every hot little thc tramp thats ever rooted the planet!

J 




ps agreed... love the fact that he's a humble cool person!

re: 




Originally Posted by *Harry Bald Sack*  
I never knew. Then again, going around bragging about yourself is something you just don't do.
Exactly correct you'll never see this from him. His work and his knowledge all speak for its self


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

fedpap 
Love the girls here and this shot. They look great.
Seems that you have taken good care of them.
Nice job with the CFL's

Mossy, Look at the color of this bud...






Kinda has that grey blueish look ?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 28, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Nice taste in music John.


I second that Hitman. I am a Bluesman myself.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 28, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> They sure do. This seems like it would be pretty exotic.
> 
> http://www.castle-marijuana-seeds.com/products/kannabia-thai-fantasy-automatic


Thanks for the new link HBS. I think I may try them on my next purchase.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

anyone know if h202 and co2 would react with each other in any way?

J


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

Pull up a chair...

Help yourselves to a drink..







I'll be back in about 2 hours for a chin wag...just getting ready to take someone to the airport.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

damn mossys! you have nice light coming in that room!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> thanks for the link man.... I'll add that to my order for sure... wanna have a shitload of different genetics and start crossing my own genetics! plus i wanna little bit of every hot little thc tramp thats ever rooted the planet!
> 
> J  :


 No problem. I must say that I think I am a little jealous John. I wish you good luck with all if them though.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> No problem. I must say that I think I am a little jealous John. I wish you good luck with all if them though.


dont feel bad... I've had to sit back and be green with envy for 15 years... now I finally get to shine!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> Pull up a chair...
> 
> Help yourselves to a drink..
> 
> ...


 
oh tell me you're offering us a canna-vodka drink!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

for next upgrades I'm considering a multiple-plants-per-pot setup like you use mossys... do you think I could still achieve about 1 oz yields (per plant) with 3 to a pot on these air pots?

http://www.growers-inc.com/03ap-k13ea.html

J


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 28, 2010)

I've thought about using those Airpots they look fantastic. Also, I have a really big stryofoam cooler out in the shed that I think I may have to convert into a multi like what Mossy is doing. I think I could maximize my space doing that.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

i was thinking of starting an early outdoor set in something like that with a clear dome or "wall-o-water" on it to get a real eraly outdoor gig on!... might try it this spring

def gonna try air pots as soon as the budget allows!

they look sick dont they?

J

ps - was also thinking of the space gains... ) big ideas!)


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

mossy, i got a meeting coming up in a few... think its gonna be a long one.. but hopefully i'll be back in time to ratchet jaw with you guys... really torn about this meeting... damnit!

tty iaw
J


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> mossy, i got a meeting coming up in a few... think its gonna be a long one.. but hopefully i'll be back in time to ratchet jaw with you guys... really torn about this meeting... damnit!
> 
> tty iaw
> J


You sound like me at work John firs thing i want to do is get on here when i get home
I dont like missing much.

About the air pots, i ran into an interesting experience using them, they keep a plant uniform
i did this method with a screen and planter and i got the same experience, it really makes one hell 
of a root mass.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

yes.. well I've made this my work for the moment... but... I am working on grander plans... (currently calcing for a 600 acre farm for organic production... thats what this meeting is....)

on the airpots, I remember the pics you showed me... what do you think about 3 plants to ea of the 2 gals?

J


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 28, 2010)

Little update on my end; Easy Ryders and DDR's are up and soaking in the light. This is a DDR in my fiber starting pot.. I am thinking about just setting them on top of their final resting place. The roots are suppose to break right through the bottom of the fiber and it should give me a little more root depth, like you guys were talking about with the plastic cup method. 


This is Tessa.. My bagseed test bitch.


Any thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

WOoooOOF...you lot talk even more than Me....

I may be a while on this reply....hope the canna vodka lasts...

Teflondummy..cheers m8..you grow a mean AF yourself.



> Do you have a soil mix or two posted anywhere?


*I use Universal compost...NO added ferts..*
(the kind you get in every garden centre for growing bedding plants in..)
apart from an extra bit of perlite or clay balls I have no amendments...
I germ straight into the compo..in the finish pot..so I have no transplant stop.
Un-wanted males are pulled or cut from the multi pot.

I find they ask for ferts a couple of days before sex..so I give them one or two 50% strength veg ferts.
I give them 50% flower ferts after they sex..
and once a week after that. 

GJ...I know your time is short...
but I think you are gonna have to put us a simple CO2 guide up..
because the girls are Great and people are gonna want to know *HOW* you grow them.

JM that second vid is Brill..what a system.
Can't wait to see how they do With the additives.
Is this the first run with the system..I was just wondering how it does when they are in full bud...?



> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Mossy is gonna be mad with me..........................


No Bro...just Absolutely GUTTED for You...
mother nature is awfully generous..
But..
when she bitch-slaps you..it Stings.
Been on many a receiving end of one.



> on a positive not my normal plants have doubled in size due to all that rain


sunshine karma sent.. 
Remember BH having all the deep purples then he got the hurricane..it gutting..

Lovely looking Girls fedpap...appreciated..



> mossys! holy shizzle izzle for rizzle! thick-ass stems on that little tramp!


LMHO....
but the little bugger is a Male...3 studs all the same..
bodes well though..it has me smiling widely. 
Def canna vodka....Amber Nectar..
ChynaRyder got me to try it..and it is brilliant..kinda loosens all the body up.
Even though we are Cold here..I still get Good light levels...think Florida US...fairly similar.



> dont feel bad... I've had to sit back and be green with envy for 15 years... now I finally get to shine!


Yup..and we benefit from seeing them grown first-hand..what better testimonial. 



> If thats the main stem on that plant HOLY cow Mossy
> DC dom much?


    .....sigh..
Got me in the heart.

Look at the size of the leaf stem coming out above me hand.



> HAHA! I knew you would find it. I hope he doesn't get pissed at us for letting his cat out of the bag.


Where....where...have I spoken to him....?.... 

*Appreciated..very much*...but....shhhhhhhhhhhh...
I don't wanna get in to trouble....


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 28, 2010)

Okay so I've been thinking about this root depth thing you guys have been talking about. So I went ahead and created my own little two tiered pot. lol. I'm going to plant a freebie seed from Sweet Seeds called Fast Bud. I really don't know squat about it other than its an Auto Flower and it was free so I said what the hell lets try something. Here is some pics of it, I have it under the lights to get the soil at grow room temperature.


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

> Also, I have a really big stryofoam cooler out in the shed that I think I may have to convert into a multi like what Mossy is doing. I think I could maximize my space doing that.


You will get more yield..multi planting one pot than you would with individual pots.
They like cuddling up.

I was thinking that if your set up was cold..it might have put a delay on the time-release ferts..
But..
I saw your temps..and they look good.

Your girl with the yellows looks like one of mine as she goes over..it doesn't worry me..I always associate it with a little Stinker.
That #6 photo is Stunning..I would be proud as punch with her..



> I'm considering a multiple-plants-per-pot setup like you use mossys... do you think I could still achieve about 1 oz yields (per plant) with 3 to a pot on these air pots?


bloody hell I nearly fainted when I opened that link..I thought they were $250 EACH..
it was the price for 50...
woof...flapping air into face....

I read the blurb..
But..
I'm still not sure..
I Think FullD noted a drop in yield when he tried a Similar manner of growing...

like everything..if you are not sure..
buy one or two and test back against your conventional pots.
With your set-up being miles advanced to my knowledge..I think you will have to go it alone. 

You can be our air-pot Pioneer...


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

FuuuulllD....
you see the plant bottom right..
I've had me eye on it..
Because even for a DC..that leaf looked too big for AF..
so..I thought I Might see a bit non-af content

But..
That is me AF Girl.....oh Mossy wiggle..........  ......

she's got Bat-Flaps..

When I was having a closer look at the pot..
I found a small..perfectly formed male hiding in the shadows..
I pulled him..and cut him in half to show you this...







Hollow stem...


----------



## Bighill (Nov 28, 2010)

Those are massive fans.. I'd hit it.. with pollen 

That massive stem sure has me thinking dank.. You said it's a girl? The vinager is making them soo lush. Probably some of the most vigorus beast's you've posted yet mate.! So you use the vinegar from cleaning the kettle? 

Bh.


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

> Those are massive fans


Remember all the DC doms esbe had in his thread..?
every single one carried the trait..I could spot them a mile off before I saw the name.
I Love the trait...Deep Chunk..Deep Joy...

*"May this cannabis be a Blessing to my Heart"*

(The cannabis blessing I have on the glass house wall...)



> Probably some of the most vigorus beast's you've posted yet mate.!


Without doubt..
But..
the vinegar buffer is doing the same to the other genetics too...

The Oguns Thunder has reached the magic 31 cms across..
(angle of the Photo makes it look shorter but she is..31cms/12inches wide..)













and only 8 cms 3-4inches high..
put in soil on the 13th..showed 16th..so they are about 12 days old..

even the ones in the small pots..







Right across the board..they got their Mojo back....









> So you use the vinegar from cleaning the kettle?


Not quite..it was using vinegar to dissolve the calcium in the kettle that made me wonder if it would work.

I have a 50 lrt..half-sized Bin..that I bubble my water in...(FullD's tip..it Works.....)
The tapwater is PH 8.4..
so I bring it down more to the 6.2 level by adding the vinegar.
Cold mix.

It takes about half a pint to bring 50 ltrs down to a low ph6-6.5 area.

FullD is gonna give it a shot too....


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 28, 2010)

How much vinegar are you using to a gallon of water Mossy? And what kind of vinegar again? White Wine Vinegar?


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

> How much vinegar are you using to a gallon of water Mossy? And what kind of vinegar again? White Wine Vinegar?


Yeah..white wine..
around 25 ml a gallon..I think...
50 ltrs to half pint of vinegar..
and it only costs 50 cents a Ltr/2.2 pints...so it is Cheap.

But..wordof caution..I have the highest PH water that is allowed for human consumption...
so yours might be a lot lower. ​


----------



## Anonamix (Nov 28, 2010)

how bout hallow stem used as a straw for a canna-vod screwdriver


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

Ha ha my Bro..I Have thought of it...
canna vodka through canna straws......Ambrosia...

I've developed a nasty habit..I chow down on one of the dried stems while I'm cleaning the donor..
it is surprsing how much Taste/essense you can pick up...

Not sure it is advisable..
But..
I'm gonna do it with my males..see if I can get the best essences...to help breed selection.

How has your weekend been...?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> I'm gonna do it with my males..see if I can get the best essences...to help breed selection.
> ?


Love your dedication my friend, always looking to find a better way to develop a cross 
and thats why we have what we have today


----------



## K21701 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I thought I would post this here and see if anyone has any advice. I am growing Auto Berrys and they are 59 days from seed and should have been done by now. My 2 small girls are flowering really well and I am hoping they will be done before I leave for week on Christmas Eve. 


View attachment 1292869




The Big Girl is my problem!! Now don't get me wrong she is a fucking gorgeous girl who is dense and has the biggest fan leaves I have ever seen. She is just refusing to flower. I thought I was seeing some white pistols a few days ago but now I am not sure. Once she decides to get with the program she is going to have a ton of budsites but she needs to make a move before she outgrows her home! 




View attachment 1292867 

I am hoping the other 2 are done in the next 3 weeks and then I am thinking of putting her in the dark for 24 hours to see if I can give her a little push to get a move on....any suggestions out there from more experienced growers would be appreciated.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> FuuuulllD....
> you see the plant bottom right..
> I've had me eye on it..
> Because even for a DC..that leaf looked too big for AF..
> ...


Oh yes wiggle indeed!
Shes quite a beaut my friend and i have to agree with shroomy
id go a head and hit that with some pollen.
I think you are on your way to a massive auto myfriend
not only is she dominating in fan and stem but size too.
think of her alone in a 2 or 3 gal pot........
true beastie  makes my mouth water from here





> When I was having a closer look at the pot..
> I found a small..perfectly formed male hiding in the shadows..
> I pulled him..and cut him in half to show you this...
> .


I love this, the way that it changes structure to balance weight
ribs her out side to allow a hollow stem. I wonder if this effects dry time
and how far this trait travels. Does it go as far as the bud stems?
allowing a faster drying time? Oh the thoughts


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful girl..love the fans...
how old is she...?

Is she auto berry like the rest..?

woops..FullD...I must have posted over you.



> i have to agree with shroomy
> id go a head and hit that with some pollen


I will....
but the males aren't an exact match..
but hey..
first look/see on them and I'm happy.

I've got time to play.
I just wanted some of the f3's ready for my cold season..
the rest is Play Time..

I've still got about 40 of the original f1 sitting..
Before the BX..
I germed 140..
so I'm keep my options open



> Does it go as far as the bud stems?


Being honest..never checked..just the main-stem..
I would guess hollow..
but I'll check when I take the other males down.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

K21701

First off lush looking ladies you have there all green and growing well.
The first two pics look great and that they are maturing well
they look to me that in about 3 weeks they should be really filled out
the last shot in the group is really early into flower she may take a while.

The big one may be one of the many non autos out there she may need a kick to get into flower
you may have to induce the 12/12 on her, IF she begins to flower like that you will need to finish her that way.

Few questions to better gauge a few things....
what kind of light are you using and what are your light times?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

> LMHO....
> but the little bugger is a Male...3 studs all the same..
> bodes well though..it has me smiling widely.
> Def canna vodka....Amber Nectar..
> ...


well thanks for the canna share especially with the special straw touch! 

and thanks for the compliment as well...
and thanks for the help with everything...

and as far as your dirty little secret.... what dirty little secret?



J

ps - triple wiggle on that bottom rght naughtiness!


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

i forgot to mention i have been running a 20/4 light schedule due to colder weather 
the growth is freaking amazing, i am seeing new growth twice a day

and i think i have 2 cloven this run....one in BB and one in ICU, time will tell though but im seeing the unbalance i have seen in the past


----------



## K21701 (Nov 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> K21701
> 
> First off lush looking ladies you have there all green and growing well.
> The first two pics look great and that they are maturing well
> ...


I am using a 150w hps and they are on 18/6 schedule....


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 28, 2010)

I hear ya FD, my snowryder that just showed sex a couple days back grew like two inches over night.

and my PJ closest to harvest just passed 50/50. in the process of flushing and am waiting until i start seeing amber on this baby to see the difference between harvest at 50/50. she's my biggest producer yet, should be 45-50g dried and cured I imagine.


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

> The big one may be one of the many non autos out there


That is what I was wondering.



> well thanks for the canna share especially with the special straw touch!


For you m8..I was thinking more like Kebab sticks for the B-B-Q...
you know how they do it with the dried stalks of your beloved rosemary...thread the meat on..and get a flavour to savour...
Canna kebabs..mmm...mmm...mmm...



> and as far as your dirty little secret.... what dirty little secret?






> and i think i have 2 cloven this run....one in BB and one in ICU, time will tell though but im seeing the unbalance i have seen in the past


You seem to have an affinity with those clovens..you aren't in league with the Divil are you..?

Sold your soul to beat me and BH in the cup challenge...
it is all starting to make sense now...hmmmmm...


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

> and my PJ closest to harvest just passed 50/50. in the process of flushing and am waiting until i start seeing amber on this baby to see the difference between harvest at 50/50. she's my biggest producer yet, should be 45-50g dried and cured I imagine.


Way to go DD......


----------



## LouisXIII (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for making this thread!!!! I have no idea why people complain about AF. For example, I started 5 - Ak-47 x Low Ryder #2 , only 5 weeks ago. All of them germinated and all of them are throwing pistils like crazy. I had the plants in veg. for all 5 weeks, under 20 hrs of light per day. They are about 24" tall and I can tell they are going to make insane yields for their size. My last AF's were Afghan Kush Ryder and the potency and yield was insane.


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

> Thanks for making this thread!!!! I have no idea why people complain about AF


*They are an Absolute Joy aren't they.*

Welcome m8



> They are about 24" tall and I can tell they are going to make insane yields for their size. My last AF's were Afghan Kush Ryder and the potency and yield was insane.


Bliss...hope we get to see them..


----------



## 1gamma45 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am sorry and maybe its just me not knowing or caring to know about autos. So please dont take this to heart. But my understanding was auto was shot for automatic defined as 
1.
having the capability of starting, operating, moving, etc., independently: _an automatic sprinkler system; an automatic car wash. _
2. _Physiology_. occurring independently of volition, as certain muscular actions; involuntary. 

3. done unconsciously or from force of habit; mechanical: _an automatic application of the brakes. _

4. occurring spontaneously: _automatic enthusiasm. _

5. (of a firearm, pistol, etc.) utilizing the recoil or part of the force of the explosive to eject the spent cartridge shell, introduce a new cartridge, cock the arm, and fire it repeatedly. 


*on automatic, *being operated or controlled by or as if by an automatic device. 


So if its not maybe the issue here is the name. I dont see how there can be an art to something automatic. Let take for example ant automatic transmission. You put the car in drive or park or reverse. You done. no art to it no skill needed then putting it the gear. Guess I missed the point of Auto flower then. And is why I will stick with "normal" Plants.


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

FullD..see her on top right now...
the males are bluer leafed..more defined veining..softer broader leaf points..quite a Big difference..
she has Bigger leaves..with stiletto points..evil bitch..


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Nov 28, 2010)

1gamma, you're right. it is your total lack of knowledge. or your desire to waste your time ( i guess it's not a waste if you have nothing better to do with it ) trolling people online.

go tell a True 10.5 drag racer there is no skill involved behind launching his 900-1200 hp car on DOT tires with an automatic transmission.


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

All together now..

"my ding-a-ling..my ding-a-ling..
I want you to play with my ding-a-ling..."


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> All together now..
> 
> "my ding-a-ling..my ding-a-ling..
> I want you to play with my ding-a-ling..."


motion seconded and carried.... now... beyond the big commercial fishing rigs in here...

mossy, thanks for the bbq ref... be glad to supply the rosemary, time, parsley, sage, onions, garlic, carrots, potatoes... and if you like, I'll go kill a dear for some super tender venison steaks!



ps
2. _Physiology_. occurring independently of volition, as certain muscular actions; involuntary. 

(As in flowering automatically regardless of light cycle) and if there's no art to it... why aren't you already doing it successsfully?


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds like a Buddy good B-B-Q too Me Bro..
Giz 5 days though..
I need to make another Ltr of the Amber Nectar...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm down like a clown charlie brown!

ps... whats ur formula for the canna vodka if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

2 ounces of Cured Leaf...
(or a mix bud/leaf..)
1ltr of vodka..

Put both in a Sealable jar.
Stick it in the FREEZER fro 5 days.
Shake vigorously every day..

Strain through a clean..non-fluffy teatowel...leave a couple of days to settle..
Or..
if you are in a hurry..
further strain through a coffee filter.

NO FUSS.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

nice... will get some vodka today or tommorrow... made one a while back with leaves from the fall harvest... but the place i got the info said 1 day and never mentioned the freezer... makes sense tho... helps make the thc crystals dislodge from the plant matter right?

thanks again
J


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

That's what I'm thinking..

I Know it works a treat.

Different kind of high and med effect altogether.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

I actually dedicated an old coffee pot to straining my tinctures / infusions.... its a drip pot but had the fine mesh screen in it...
then i drop a coffe filter in that and i can strain about 12 cups of whatever... worked great for oil for brownies... canna butter... and the alcohol too!

yeah, the little bit of buzz i did get with the last round was really interesting ... looking forward to exploring it more


looks like itll have to be tommorrow... store closed already... damn!

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> All together now..
> 
> "my ding-a-ling..my ding-a-ling..
> I want you to play with my ding-a-ling..."


LMAO

i haven't heard that in a long ass time

Nice touch, almost done with the Christmas set up be back in a few.


----------



## klmmicro (Nov 28, 2010)

FD, great pepper! Sorry for the late reply...just got on after being on the road for a day. I love growing peppers, whether indoors or out. Trying to grow some Habeneros right now out on the patio.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD..see her on top right now...
> the males are bluer leafed..more defined veining..softer broader leaf points..quite a Big difference..
> she has Bigger leaves..with stiletto points..evil bitch..


I do see it the leaf structure is really different on them
and the veins are very distinct, does this hold true as a male trait?
or have you seen this in both sexes? Reason i ask is you know i am always 
looking for a way to tell sex before they do LOL


----------



## LouisXIII (Nov 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> *They are an Absolute Joy aren't they.*
> 
> Welcome m8
> 
> ...


Mossys...These are AK-47 x Low Ryder #2. They are at 5 weeks today and began flowering at 4 weeks under 20 hrs of light each day. They shot up 4" overnight, and I had to raise the light because of heat.


----------



## Bighill (Nov 28, 2010)

This canna vodka is bringing back old days for me.
Putting your alcohal (99 proof for hash oil) in the freezer is the key to making cherry honey oil. You know that honey oil you buy that is red and so clean and clear you can read a paper through!?

Keep it in the freezer a good day before you make your hash oil, Then mix it with your trim. Then drain within a half hour. You'll get red/honey clear hash oil every time. I was tought the cold "shocks" the THC off the trim, so you get mostly just heads. No chlorophyl or anything else. Hash and oil has been a intrest of mine even longer than i have been growing. I used to get trim from buddies for free, so i always had some mad scientist shit going. LOL we used to have a one burner stove in the fireplace, since we cooked so often the kitchen woulda been a mess.

The best hash i have made was from 200 micron screened kiff mixed in with cherry oil, the ball had a red color to it.. I made a good few pople do the funky chicken with blades of that ball.. I miss those days  Nothing better to do than get high and make shit.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 28, 2010)

lol since I didn't get any response out of my earlier post about my modified pots, I did some more modding. lol, check it out.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Bighill said:


> This canna vodka is bringing back old days for me.
> Nothing better to do than get high and make shit.


Word the eff up! love it! Hey man... didn't realize when making hash thats its best to freeze it... been thinking about making hash oil.. did an experiment with making some from leaves (trich leaves) but ended up very "chloro".... so thats the trick huh? that totally makes sense

thanks RH....

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> lol since I didn't get any response out of my earlier post about my modified pots, I did some more modding. lol, check it out.
> 
> View attachment 1293743View attachment 1293744


Nice! even better... be intersting to see if the width makes any difference too! nice "jack-up" job hitman!

J


----------



## Bighill (Nov 28, 2010)

Hitman, mdnzig does a raised transplanting method. It looks so bizzar, but there must be some thing to it. His gals are some huge autos for sure!

He doesn't even keep the old container, uses it to make a small hole in the new pot. Then he just puts the root ball in. With a good few inches above ground. I'll see if i can find a pic for you.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Okay so I've been thinking about this root depth thing you guys have been talking about. So I went ahead and created my own little two tiered pot. lol. I'm going to plant a freebie seed from Sweet Seeds called Fast Bud. I really don't know squat about it other than its an Auto Flower and it was free so I said what the hell lets try something. Here is some pics of it, I have it under the lights to get the soil at grow room temperature.
> 
> View attachment 1292840View attachment 1292841





43Hitman said:


> lol since I didn't get any response out of my earlier post about my modified pots, I did some more modding. lol, check it out.
> 
> View attachment 1293743View attachment 1293744


Sorry my friend i didnt mean to miss this, thread takes off and then i am 5 pages behind.

The first one looked great, they are about like mine, just have a bigger pot on the bottom
the second set you have look great as well, bet you get some massive root structure in there.
You may be able to put two in the second set thats a good bit of soil there. 
Nice work


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

I dont really have much experience with the autos root structure... but from the few pics i've seen... it seem to develop a pretty good root mass...depending on your soil... it seems you could transplant without disturbing the roots.. one of the tricks i use for this is using a tapered pot so you can slide the hole mass out easily upside down... (middle and ring finger just around the stem thereby supporting the dirt mass / root ball) and gently placing into my new spot... (be it in ground or another pot) I find this is much easier if I let my soil dry out about a day before trasnplanting... (wet soil really sticks to the container sides too much)

pots like this.... i intend to test these as far as auto-transplantability... I'll let you know what I find

J


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Sorry my friend i didnt mean to miss this, thread takes off and then i am 5 pages behind.
> 
> The first one looked great, they are about like mine, just have a bigger pot on the bottom
> the second set you have look great as well, bet you get some massive root structure in there.
> ...


lol no biggie mate, I just figured you guys were being polite.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> lol no biggie mate, I just figured you guys were being polite.


Nah things in here move fast sometimes lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

louis

this plant looks fantastic. She will fill out nice for you.






Keep up the kick ass work


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

indeed they do... had to step up my dedicated auto-thread time! lol


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Nah things in here move fast sometimes lol


You know what you made a good suggestion earlier and I think I may do it. You were saying that maybe I should put two babies in that two-tiered pot. Now I do have one question because sometimes pictures can be deceiving, the width at the top of that modified pot is only 5 3/4 inches. Would you still plop two babies in that?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> You know what you made a good suggestion earlier and I think I may do it. You were saying that maybe I should put two babies in that two-tiered pot. Now I do have one question because sometimes pictures can be deceiving, the width at the top of that modified pot is only 5 3/4 inches. Would you still plop two babies in that?


you should be fine with 2 then, the root drop you have there is good as well as the width, if it were me i would drop two in there to see. 
I love to experiment my friend. If you look a few posts back Mossy has two in a planter smaller than that.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> you should be fine with 2 then, the root drop you have there is good as well as the width, if it were me i would drop two in there to see.
> I love to experiment my friend.


Sweet, I'm going to drop two freebies in there. One Fast Bud and one Speed Devil #2, both from Sweet Seeds. If you were around, I'd give you a bro hug. :lmao:


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

"You can't judge one by looking at the other... I look like a farmer, but I'm a lover.... you can't judge an Auto by looking at the Photo!"
Oh can't u trolls see? you misjudged Jemmy!

lol


----------



## LouisXIII (Nov 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> louis
> 
> this plant looks fantastic. She will fill out nice for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude!!! I can't be more happy at only 5 weeks and the pistils are going crazy. I will post the final product on this thread. It should be about 5 more weeks at this rate. They say this strain takes about 72 days from start to finish.


----------



## Bighill (Nov 28, 2010)

WOW here is some useless info for some one, 1300 people a month search the term "purple Jems" at google.. 91 people looked for mossys jems.. Mossy your famous mate. There sure is alot of auto activity, i didn't even realise just how popular they are getting. Good old adwords 

John just remember is the alchohal that you are freezing not the trim  Don't want you to mix it up. It won't freeze, but it gets alot viscus. Having it cold is the key part. You will be suprised the difference it makes. That and the quick wash. Not long soak time.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

LouisXIII said:


> 6CO2 + 6H20 -----> C6H12O6 + 6O2
> 
> 
> 
> > Right on... the only reason any of us are still alive and kickin on this planet!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Bighill said:


> WOW here is some useless info for some one, 1300 people a month search the term "purple Jems" at google.. 91 people looked for mossys jems.. Mossy your famous mate. There sure is alot of auto activity, i didn't even realise just how popular they are getting. Good old adwords
> 
> John just remember is the alchohal that you are freezing not the trim  Don't want you to mix it up. It won't freeze, but it gets alot viscus. Having it cold is the key part. You will be suprised the difference it makes. That and the quick wash. Not long soak time.


 
Interesting on the "useless" info... I tend to believe no info is truly useless... lol

thanks for clarifying... thats different than mossys' process for canna-vodka... 
I was assuming you were freezing both and the cherry oil....


----------



## LouisXIII (Nov 28, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Sweet, I'm going to drop two freebies in there. One Fast Bud and one Speed Devil #2, both from Sweet Seeds. If you were around, I'd give you a bro hug. :lmao:


Hitman....I got those freebies as well. They live up to their names, as both of the seeds germinated in 24hrs and they both have sky rocketed. I think you can literally watch them grow!



John Mondello said:


> LouisXIII said:
> 
> 
> > 6CO2 + 6H20 -----> C6H12O6 + 6O2
> ...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

well, that and our nearest star... and damn she's bright! only 8 minutes away at the speed of light!


----------



## Bighill (Nov 28, 2010)

John here is a shot of what my hash oil typically looks like.. The redder the bedder hehe

It's a bit strong for some people, even me some times.. You sweat like a mofo and your lungs close up.. But you get RIPPED!!!!!! This dish will last me 6 months.


----------



## LouisXIII (Nov 28, 2010)

Bighill said:


> John here is a shot of what my hash oil typically looks like.. The redder the bedder hehe
> 
> It's a bit strong for some people, even me some times.. You sweat like a mofo and your lungs close up.. But you get RIPPED!!!!!! This dish will last me 6 months.


I need to learn how to make that stuff.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

yo dude... nice amber! any idea of the thc or the brick rating?

beautiful stuff

also, what strain was that derived from?

and what wash time do you reccomend?

and what temp for the alc... low as possible?

see, im viral.. answer one question and i have 4 more! lol

J


----------



## Bighill (Nov 28, 2010)

No, no idea on the THC content, it's got to be high. If you don't heat it before you pick at it, it breaks like rock candy. Similar consitency to butane oil.. But once you heat it a bit it pours like molasis. 
This was made from ICU#2 trim and Purplekush trim, it wasn't ALL leaf though i save the stems from inside the buds and all the left overs from rolling. Used a few ounces worth, got.. i'd say about 10 grams of purest of the pure. Really nice stuff. This is the BH personal stash right there. I only break it out when i have no buds to smoke or i feel like wowing some one  It's super potent, smoke this before work and it's an early day  
This is your "A" wash, you can put some alc back in and let it sit a few days for some "b" wash dark green oil that will still do the trick. 

If i had put this batch in some vials it wouldn't have cat hair and drywall mud bits, and dust in it.. lol. I still smoke it. hehe. I'll just re-use it in the next one.. Filter the crap out.


This is how i do it for anyone interested. Isopropynol 99% proof you want as high as you can get.. no 60 proof crap.. No smoking.. no stupid shit.. This stuff is no different than gas and fires.. Can go bad!

#1: Only use Glass as often as you can. You will be supprised what is leached from metals.
#2: Put your Alc in the freezer the night before you plan to do it. I have also done a few hours. You want it COLD, it looks like it gets more viscus when it's good. I don't know what actual temp is perfect but 4 hours at least or a night in there will give you the desired affect. I have joked about using dry ice to get it even colder but never bothered.
#3: Jar your trim and leaf, what ever your going to use.
#4: Mix the alc in with your trim, Don't let it sit long, i usually do a half hour.. The longer it sits the more the alc warms and the more chlorophyl your going to pull out, which we don't want. I have had good results putting the jar back in the freezer for up to four hours. Any longer and your starting to get into green oil teritory.
#4: wipe your pirex plate with some alc and some bounty to clean it
#5: Put a layer of bounty over the top of the jar that has the alc/trim mix, and use one of the wife/gf's hair ties to put over the mouth to hold the bounty in place.
#6: Turn it over to filter it out, i'll get some crap to blance the jar(s) on the sides to let it do it's thing.
After it is done filtering out you will know what kind of oil your going to have, put it on a white surface to see it. The redder your solution the better your oil is going to be. Some of the best mixes i have had almost looked clear to start, by the time the alc has evaportaed i was such a clear red hue it was amazing.
#7: I always let mine evap on it's own accord, i usually don't need it NOW so i can afford the time. 
I have also cooked big and small batches. I recommend a double boiler system. Boil a pot of water and put your pyrex ontop. The steam from the pot isn't direct heat like an element, and it will help deter any stray alc fumes from egniting on the burner. SAFETY FELLAS!!! When a cookie sheet goes up in your face it's not a good day in the kitchen.
A slow cook off will not burn the oil and make it dark. It is alot like making sugar candy, don't burn the sugar 

If you are mixing this into food or creams, you'll need a fat based product that will disolve the THC into the mix. otherwise you just have bits of thc floating in what ever you are mixing it with. Maybe try real butter. That has worked for me in the past for cooking, it's not an acetone type product. So it shouldn't irritate the skin, or taste bad in food. Bring the butter to a boil and mix in the thc concentrate.

Thats how i do that 
Bh.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Right on man... nice clear description... muchly appreciated...
consistent with most of the data I understood and also in practice... nobody mentioned the specifics on the thermal pieces of the formula... and clearly they are important...

I wonder... mossy... do you cool your alcohol prior to adding your leaf / buds?
if not.. maybe try on next batch and let us know the results... i imagine they would be just as effective... maybe even more noticeably in this raw form on the palette (drinkable form)

thanks again BH

J


----------



## harry larry (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello guy's, been reading the forum for a few weeks, and have learned alot! 

BigHill, I have a quarter oz. of stuff that really isnt worth smoking, just has no effect. It seems good and decent in looks and taste but packs no buzz. Would using this stuff be worth making a batch of oil? It was free to me, so maybe it would be worth it just for experience, I just wonder if it would yeild anything.


----------



## Bighill (Nov 28, 2010)

harry larry said:


> Hello guy's, been reading the forum for a few weeks, and have learned alot!
> 
> BigHill, I have a quarter oz. of stuff that really isnt worth smoking, just has no effect. It seems good and decent in looks and taste but packs no buzz. Would using this stuff be worth making a batch of oil? It was free to me, so maybe it would be worth it just for experience, I just wonder if it would yeild anything.


If it's buds you might get a gram from that quarter. If your not smoking it, it's no loss anyhow. When i was beeing schooled on oil i was told to expect a 1:10 ratio. 1 gram oil per 10 of trim. With buds it is a much better ratio. For exp purposes i would do it. Anything to learn is worth it.

Thought i'd also add, the more you grind up your trim the more chlorophyl your going to pull out too. Break the buds up, but don't put them in the coffe grinder type deal.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

Bighill said:


> If it's buds you might get a gram from that quarter. If your not smoking it, it's no loss anyhow. When i was beeing schooled on oil i was told to expect a 1:10 ratio. 1 gram oil per 10 of trim. With buds it is a much better ratio. For exp purposes i would do it. Anything to learn is worth it.
> 
> Thought i'd also add, the more you grind up your trim the more chlorophyl your going to pull out too. Break the buds up, but don't put them in the coffe grinder type deal.


 
more great tips... thnx man

sitting here sipping a cup of chocolate cann-milk... a by-product of the canna-dark-chocolate i just made with some of my Kona-Mist butter

sort of a canna-kona-canundrum, if you will


mmmmmm


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> more great tips... thnx man
> 
> sitting here sipping a cup of chocolate cann-milk... a by-product of the canna-dark-chocolate i just made with some of my Kona-Mist butter
> 
> ...


now this just sounds yummy, i thought that i had some herb variety over here
but i would love to have some of that butter to cook with


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

well if i didn't have to keep it cold, i'd send ya some... the buzz with my KM's in food form is outta this effin world!

gonna hit the chocolate in a few.... mmmmmmmmmm


_________ Badge Customized !
|
|
|
V


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> well if i didn't have to keep it cold, i'd send ya some... the buzz with my KM's in food form is outta this effin world!
> 
> gonna hit the chocolate in a few.... mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


Saw the red but i cant read what it says


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> well if i didn't have to keep it cold, i'd send ya some... t


I get my Omaha steaks through the mail on dry ice  just an idea


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

lol... what country u in again?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

just says "AIR and FOG DIV" - as per my recent "assignments" lol

Stand out better now?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

wow... never made or tried canna-chocolate before... freakin tasty!


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> just says "AIR and FOG DIV" - as per my recent "assignments" lol
> 
> Stand out better now?


nice looks good my man, the fog thing really is nice
i love the vids on it, as well as the growth your getting from it
good shit.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks man, still feeling a bit "DWARFED" compared to mossys... that one he just showed us at 12 DAYS!?! man I gotta get my worms and get my soil mix goin....


----------



## Anonamix (Nov 28, 2010)

Very good! chill.. relaxing.. enjoying the holliday, and the long weekend.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> thanks man, still feeling a bit "DWARFED" compared to mossys... that one he just showed us at 12 DAYS!?! man I gotta get my worms and get my soil mix goin....


i know right but at the same time this is a guy that has generation after generation under his belt too
also genetics some of us have never seen, and thats why i love having him here as well as all his knowledge 
opens a world of dreams to us that we could typically only imagine


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> i know right but at the same time this is a guy that has generation after generation under his belt too
> also genetics some of us have never seen, and thats why i love having him here as well as all his knowledge
> opens a world of dreams to us that we could typically only imagine


true... typically only even imagine talking with... let alone to be abl to actually ask the advice of... it's truly a blessing from the Karma Gods

J

get that last pm yet? (wanna edit/clean up)


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> true... typically only even imagine talking with... let alone to be abl to actually ask the advice of... it's truly a blessing from the Karma Gods
> 
> J
> 
> get that last pm yet? (wanna edit/clean up)


got it and sent you a reply.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 28, 2010)

think i mistakenly deleted ur reply! sorry !


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

> think i mistakenly deleted ur reply! sorry !


Stoned on canna-chocolate....

The first process I tried with canna put me off for life.

M8 told me to clean my grinder with alcohol..let is evaporate..
then smoke...OMG...COUGH..COUGH..SPIT..SPIT..
If I had wanted to smoke something
like That..
I would have just wrapped my mouth around a car exhaust pipe..and sucked on that....
put me off processing.



> man I gotta get my worms and get my soil mix goin....


I don't use amended soil..I just use universal compo...8 euros for 50 ltrs.

AND AMENDED WATER..
seeing the results..I Think that is the key...see FullD.

*IMO..pre-ferted soils used on Germinations...stumpies AF's*

And..why transplant..?....germ to compo..in the finish pot

*the first 3 weeks of an AF's ROOTS is the most important bit of the grow.*

Every process you give them...
germ to tissue..transplant..
gives them a Stop..
however careful/experienced you are..
so cut out the processes...as much as possible.

louis

Lovely girls m8..and well grown..cheers m8....
I Love looking at all the Beautiful AF's that are coming out...

BH..Brilliant How To m8...tongue hanging out.
Tried to give you Rep..but I gotta spread it around..IOU...

and Shocking info on the google...
maybe I should spark a seed grow up...hmmmm...

BTW..we are digesting that info that you brought us...thinking of how we can fund it..hmmm

42Hitman..old gardeners trick to stick two seeds in the same pot..
because law of sex means you should get 1 fem 1 male.
You germ 2 to get 1 female.

I have some photos from the cup challenge where I have 2 in a party cup.
I'll bring you them when I find them.

Sorry if you thought I ignored your raised transplant..
I only answer the Bits I know about...and pass on the rest.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> M8 told me to clean my grinder with alcohol..let is evaporate..
> then smoke...OMG...COUGH..COUGH..SPIT..SPIT..


I did this too at my first attempt to make oil and mine experience was about the same 





> so cut out the processes...as much as possible.


I hope that that theory works, and so far no sex but i got a decent sized star going on . Working on its third or forth node and no signs yet 
So far so good ill be able to tell a difference as most of mine sex a this point if i can get to 5 or 6 ill know it worked


----------



## mossys (Nov 28, 2010)

> it's truly a blessing from the Karma Gods


One mans blessing is another mans curse....


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow FullD..just posted over you..it is morning here..I thought you would be in bed.

Just had the dog down the beach..and it is cold and wet and miserable.



> but i got a decent sized star going on


Woah Bad Betty bam-a-lam..



> I did this too at my first attempt to make oil and mine experience was about the same


The canna vodka was my second attempt..I was glad I tried.
Anyone with the arthitis or muscular spasm probs Should make it.

Gonna make another batch shortly..so I'll pre-freeze the vodka JM..

What you were saying about the leaves Bro...
It is probably The most important thing to learn for your Male selection.
A lot of males don't show traits until they are nearly over...
so if you can spot the "Likelys" by leaf trait..
it Helps.

It is fascinating actually..but I know you are into your leaf traits anyway.
The most important bit..is the undersides..and veining.



> see, im viral.. answer one question and i have 4 more! lol


Smile...

But..it is the only way to learn.
The only Daft question is the one you didn't ask..coz you cannot move on from that point.

I've just had chilli con carne..and a pomegranate for brekky...
you can tell I'm on me own for a couple of days...
the old hunter gatherer genetics kicked in...
and I tracked straight to the freezer to see what could be microwaved...

The dog looks as if she is slobbing out too....


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

*THIS IS A LINK TO VOTE FOR AN AF CANNA FORUM...*

*everyone passing through..enjoying the thread..*
*PLEASE go and vote..*

*there are only 69 votes here..and 6 are nay sayers..*

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/383357-autoflowering-sub-forum.html


----------



## dargo (Nov 29, 2010)

psiren f3 day 2 (in the square pots). there in the cfl cupboard with 2 x 125w & a 2ft sunblaster under 2 standard reflectors I bolted together


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

Whooo dargo..you just gave me a chilli rush...
I looked at the Big girls and thought they were DAY 2...

Girl karma sent.

Knowing what FullD is gonna do...I really appreciate the Watch.

Are you growing them total under lights...?

Someone from this house is in the UK...
they say snow to the knees...
and sheet lightening..giving green light up....

The newspaper says Willie Nelson..(77 years old..)
has been arrested..after they found 6 ounces of cannabis on his tour bus...

*I Think that deserves a Standing Ovation.....*


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 29, 2010)

Willie was standing in front of me at a music festival this summer. We didn't realize it was him until he turned around to walk past us and leave in the middle of the 1st show of the fest. About 5 minutes before he left we finished burning a J. It is really too bad that we didn't know it was him. I would have loved to smoked 1 with Willie.

Too bad that he was arrested. Were they really, "fighting Crime" by taking willies herb?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 29, 2010)

Little update on my end; Easy Ryders and DDR's are up and soaking in the light. This is a DDR in my fiber starting pot.. I am thinking about just setting them on top of their final resting place. The roots are suppose to break right through the bottom of the fiber and it should give me a little more root depth, like you guys were talking about with the plastic cup method. 


This is Tessa.. My bagseed test bitch.


Any thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> Wow FullD..just posted over you..it is morning here..I thought you would be in bed.


Its all good my friend, i was actually headed to be and just stopped in to check the thread. Im a night owl take me a few to get to sleep



> Woah Bad Betty bam-a-lam..


I only wish, its an ICU that is taking off like a rocket.
I really hope its a female as it is quite vigorous. 




> It is fascinating actually..but I know you are into your leaf traits anyway.
> The most important bit..is the undersides..and veining.


You know it my friend, i like to look for things that are triggers, or similar traits that indicate a plant in a "prepubescent" stage this way i can tell what i am working with before they decide to show




> The dog looks as if she is slobbing out too....


 Looks as if she has been back in the DC stuff again


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> The newspaper says Willie Nelson..(77 years old..)
> has been arrested..after they found 6 ounces of cannabis on his tour bus...
> 
> *I Think that deserves a Standing Ovation.....*


I think this is too funny. I mean its not like anyone doesn't know Willie smokes.
I hate it though when law enforcement does stupid stuff like that.
At this point in his life everyone pretty much knows it
and he doesn't hide it, and thats why i like the man

plus hes given us a few hits.....music that is


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

dargo said:


> psiren f3 day 2 (in the square pots). there in the cfl cupboard with 2 x 125w & a 2ft sunblaster under 2 standard reflectors I bolted together


now this is something that i am going to watch close


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

> I would have loved to smoked 1 with Willie.


Me Too....



> At this point in his life everyone pretty much knows it
> and he doesn't hide it, and thats why i like the man


Amen..

3 males declared today in the f3 pot...

Bring on the Girls.........................................

saying they germed 8th..that makes 21 days for the Males to declare..
19 days on the BX1..
damn..
they are gonna be big...
could outgrow the cupboard...damn..















> This is Tessa.. My bagseed test bitch.


Lovely..she could be my bitch any time...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 29, 2010)

dang mossy is that one plant? super dense growth


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> they are gonna be big...
> could outgrow the cupboard...damn..


Might have to start tying some of those down there my friend


----------



## b.R. (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey everybody, just thought i would give everbody an update on the progress on my 3 girls. The first pic is the ak48 at 34 days. The 2nd pic is the blue himalaya at 29 days and the 3rd pic is the pakistan ryder at 37 days. The 4thc is just a group shot i took. I think they are coming along pretty well, but, as always, if there are any comments or suggestions, they are greatly appreciated. hope everyone has a great day and good luck to all.....


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

> dang mossy is that one plant? super dense growth


No m8..I grow multi-plants in big pots..
But..
they are dense.



> Might have to start tying some of those down there my friend


Down bitch...back in the cupboard...

bR...looking Lush..
have You got a personal favourite yet....?
​


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> Down bitch...back in the cupboard...


i can see you with your foot on the top of the bunch pushing them back in the cupboard 

They really look lush my friend and seem to be growing well

long live white vinegar


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

BR the ladies are looking great and i am glad to see that blue H came through for you
keep doing what you are doing and in 4 weeks your gonna have a blast or end up blasted lol

I hope that you enjoy each !


----------



## b.R. (Nov 29, 2010)

FullD... and mossys....thanks for the comments... i do not have a personal favorite as of right now, i love em all and am definately going to have a blast and get blasted...then i may have a favorite, lol... best of both worlds..lol... im already picking my next auto strains as we speak, so im already ready for the next round.... for this first go around i have definately learned alot from all the researching and reading these forums, the help and comments are much appreciated guys. Auto's are really a great plant.


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

FullD..you have exceeded your message capacity m8..can't mail you back...



> Auto's are really a great plant


Yeah m8...and you should do even better with the next grow...
coz *They have You trained now*...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD..you have exceeded your message capacity m8..can't mail you back...


Sorry my friend i keep forgetting to clean them out

should be good now all cleaned out


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a question about curing. I am chopping one today and after they dry a bit I'm going to put them in glass jars. My question is, does it matter if the glass jars are clear? Mine are glass, but they are black.


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

> Mine are glass, but they are black.


Coloured ones are better than clear ones...
stops light degrading.

So...you have the best.



> I am chopping one today


I hope she is the girl of your dreams.....


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 29, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks Mossy. This plant is a prolly about 5 days early, but I really want to get my own rotation going. I'm so tired of going to dealers with inflated prices. Especially this time of year, they all jack up their prices.


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

Ha ha..
it isn't JUST the price and availability...wait til you taste the difference in Strength against bought.
You will never want to go back.

FullD..I have ordered the Soil PH meter..
when I was in I saw a link for a meter that measures oxygen content of the soil..
thought I'd have a look..
But..
£350...whew...
think I'll be waiting a while for that one.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> Coloured ones are better than clear ones...
> stops light degrading.


Exactly what i was thinking. I use clear ones but i wish i had some brown or even green ones
its really amazing what that jar does to the buds. The smell and taste go through the roof.



43Hitman said:


> Sweet. Thanks Mossy. This plant is a prolly about 5 days early, but I really want to get my own rotation going. I'm so tired of going to dealers with inflated prices. Especially this time of year, they all jack up their prices.


I too hope that she wipes the floor with you. Like mossy said it will blow you away 
there is only one set of hand that touches it between the plant and you 
and that is your self. Its the freshest of the fresh and i have the dealer coming to me now 
always asks where he can get it but i dont share


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> H
> FullD..I have ordered the Soil PH meter..
> when I was in I saw a link for a meter that measures oxygen content of the soil..
> thought I'd have a look..
> ...


I remember you talking about this meeter and cant wait to hear back on your report on its use and how close the soil is to the feed water ??

Now for what i do i would love to have the one that measures o2 in soil it would let me know just how much the pumps are adding over a just fresh jug of water.
This would make my testing so much more accurate. i have everything in the world to test the water and its content but not to test content of o2 in soil.


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

I paid about £7 for the Soil meter..it does PH/light/moistue levels...

and I got a digital water PH meter.

My water meter kit didn't have a low enough table..it only went down to 6.5..so I was guessing after that.
Thought the digital would be better than mucking about with the tablets 

Knew You would Love the oxygen meter..that is why I looked..but it is priced outside my pocket money...

Could get a bit tight in here eh....








LINK

http://www.digital-meters.com/categories/Dissolved-Oxygen/


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> I paid about £7 for the Soil meter..it does PH/light/moistue levels...
> 
> and I got a digital water PH meter.


Thats not to bad i think i may actually get a digital meter soon. ive been using the color drops in the water for a LONG time. Almost to the point where i dont need to measure to get my mixes right
I think the digital meter would spoil me 




> Knew You would Love the oxygen meter..that is why I looked..but it is priced outside my pocket money...


You know it but like you said its a bit expensive even for my taste. I figure it will drop in price soon or at least i hope
it would be the fianl part i needed to do an all around test to actually get numbers for the book. Supporting info is always nice



> Could get a bit tight in here eh....


Looks like it to me  but thats only a good thing 

What size light do you have in there my friend? I have something ticking in my head about the plant size variation


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 29, 2010)

How many plants do you reckon are in each of those larger coolers mossy? I can say it all looks lush. makes me want to throw some sliced cucumber, carrot, and tomato on it and eat it like a salad


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 29, 2010)

I just want to take a moment and say thank you guys for your time and input. I only follow a couple of threads on this site but they are good ones with good info from those in the know. This is definitely one of the best good stuff with out the kid shit. I have always wanted to get my hands on good seed and just had a hard time believing I could just get them in the mail with out becoming a war casualty or getting ripped off. I just needed this site and the info that people had to share to feel informed enough to jump in and grow


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

> What size light do you have in there my friend? I have something ticking in my head about the plant size variation


400 w metal halide..I think..

But...
they are all different ages..the middle big pot is the Oguns..they were germed later..
And..
I Think I heat stressed a couple of stumpies in the bx1 pot.

I hit 4 days where the wind was too strong to open the doors to turn the pots...
I noticed that the ones directly under the light stopped..
and the ones on the perimeters of the pot grew as normal..
I thought it was heat stress...

What you thinking...?

Ha ha teflondummy..when I see girls that I really like..I want to eat them too..
my stomach makes a hunger pain association.
Odd isn't it..?

I Think I put either 10 or 12 to germ in the bx1 and f3 pots..

50 % should be Male..so that would leave me with 5 or 6 fems..
(all things being equal.)
and IMO..5 girls is the Optimum amount for that sized pot..in my conditions...



> I just needed this site and the info that people had to share to feel informed enough to jump in and grow


and aren't we glad you did..you bring some lovely Porn with you..

Wait 'til you Taste them...You are gonna be soooo Happy...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> 400 w metal halide..I think..
> 
> But...
> they are all different ages..the middle big pot is the Oguns..they were germed later..
> ...


I remember you saying that you had a few that germed later than the rest but i don't think heat stress is the issue
I ran into the same thing in my environment too and when i saw this it brought back some memories.
I too thought it was heat stress causing the stumpies but i think its something else.

I believe in too much light , gasp .....what did he just say!!
I have run into two different instances where there was too much light or it was just to intense
One was bleaching of the fans, i had never seen this before and when i first started running HID 
i got to see it first hand, in a nut shell it caused the plants leaves to bleach out. They were going white
The other was with my last big auto run with all the BW and the single Bad betty
remember the size of BB and the larger BW?




[/IMG]






Nice size on these ones but they were on the out side realm of the room

then this one spent its life directly under the light 






I think that if the HID lamps are too close it effects their vertical grow height causing stumpies. I moved my lights up after that run 
and things are way more uniformed. I used to keep the light about 6'in above for the entire grow. Not any more


----------



## teflondummy (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> I have cut and smoked one but I made the noob mistake of not waiting long enough. I think I took it a week or two early. It had been pollinated for seed stock and they looked ripe so I cut it to make room. That being said it was dam good, long lasting grin on your face, man its bright out here, what were we doing again? kind of smoke. I can't wait until this one gets the chop the week of Christmas


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I just want to take a moment and say thank you guys for your time and input. I only follow a couple of threads on this site but they are good ones with good info from those in the know. This is definitely one of the best good stuff with out the kid shit. I have always wanted to get my hands on good seed and just had a hard time believing I could just get them in the mail with out becoming a war casualty or getting ripped off. I just needed this site and the info that people had to share to feel informed enough to jump in and grow


Hey anytime Teflon, 
someone along the way had to share with me and i figure i would pay it forward. Im just glad that the auto guys have come together here and brought out the info. 
It has been all of us that made this what it is today.

And i have to agree its nice not having the trolls stick around too. Its how you know things are good when you have 141 pages and only had a troll once or twice.
they know that the info here is solid.


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

> I believe in too much light , gasp .....what did he just say!!


G-A-S-P...I think you have just offended the Great Ganja Godess in the Sky....
How can you have TOO Much light....

ha ha..But I Think you IS right Bro...
that is exactly what I experienced...

Thing is...there is Naff all I can do about it...
I'll have to roll with it


----------



## Rtoke (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> G-A-S-P...I think you have just offended the Great Ganja Godess in the Sky....
> How can you have TOO Much light....
> 
> ha ha..But I Think you IS right Bro...
> ...


How many plants you got in there mossy ?


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

'Bout 45 Rtoke...
will be taken down to about 15-20..hopefully 

IOU a mail m8..seeing your face reminded me...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> G-A-S-P...I think you have just offended the Great Ganja Godess in the Sky....
> How can you have TOO Much light....
> 
> ha ha..But I Think you IS right Bro...
> ...


NOW i see that HPS color  good stuff.

LOL i dont mean to offend her i think she sees where i am coming from 
i hope she dont send some bad karma now, i just try to give my little beasties the best environment 

Its just a theory though but its becoming more solid as i see others grow indoors.
but like you said there is really nothing you can do about it unless you get another light  then you can run em side by side......just a thought though, although i do like your cupboard there. Nice little tool chest/ but only if people were to open it lol what a surprise.

Its kinda like my stash box. I have an old makeup two tiered box from the 20's or 30's. I also have the matching vanity (for lady D of course) and when i set that old box on the lower shelf it looks right at home, no one even knows what it is....unless they open it


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

> LOL i dont mean to offend her i think she sees where i am coming from


Her and mother nature..I don't like to offend either...tends to be an embarassment getting bitch-slapped by them...
ha ha ha..

Actually..remember me saying I killed my first AF's..that was why..mutant..(too strong..) grow lamp.



> Its just a theory though but its becoming more solid as i see others grow indoors.


I was gonna ask at the time..you know I am no good with lights..
But..
as soon as I was able to turn the pots again they started to catch up.



> Its kinda like my stash box. I have an old makeup two tiered box from the 20's or 30's. I also have the matching vanity (for lady D of course) and when i set that old box on the lower shelf it looks right at home, no one even knows what it is....unless they open it


I like hiding things in "plain view"...

ethos of AF's..

The more we make them look like Flowers..the easier they are to hide in plain view...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys..




love the dog pic! she's a happy little puppy huh?

I'll put up pics in a while... got some bs to do here first

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> Her and mother nature..I don't like to offend either...tends to be an embarassment getting bitch-slapped by them...
> ha ha ha..


I agree i have had my fair share of mis haps after getting mad at either of them lol both canna and veggie



> I was gonna ask at the time..you know I am no good with lights..
> But..
> as soon as I was able to turn the pots again they started to catch up.


Glad to hear that my friend, just goes to show you how they love how YOU treat them. Its like you have them under a spell over there or something



> I like hiding things in "plain view"...
> 
> ethos of AF's..
> 
> The more we make them look like Flowers..the easier they are to hide in plain view...


Exactly its the best way to hide something. I cant tell you how long ive had this thing and no one has opened it once. Only other person that knows what it is is lady d and well the rest of you haha.

On another note i was reading some local political info and found this 

http://www.theworldsprophecy.com/senate-bill-s510-makes-it-illegal-to-grow-share-trade-or-sell-homegrown-food/

This is complete BS now there trying to regulate the food we eat. This is some bull shit. Im really started to get pissed at what we call a gov.


----------



## mossys (Nov 29, 2010)

> love the dog pic! she's a happy little puppy huh?


She is our rescue dog..
we have had her about a year now..and I can't remember a day we haven't laughed out loud at the stupid things she does..
Absolutely Obsessive Compulsive..Heart like a mouse..Belly like a hippopotoMouse..



> Glad to hear that my friend, just goes to show you how they love how YOU treat them. Its like you have them under a spell over there or something


I IS the wiz..I just hypnotise them..they do what ever I want...............I Wish...



> This is complete BS now there trying to regulate the food we eat


I Think they always have...
But..
if I see them criminalising rain-water collection like they are saying..

I'm handing you in..

(that will give me and BH a chance to win the cup challenge....)


----------



## Anonamix (Nov 29, 2010)

New cup chalenge?

Great stuff! that outdoor box mossy is looking lke a happy hoe. I love the night pic.
and the pooch.. ahhh, the life of a dog.

Voted for the AF section, i think its about time.

Canna-Chocalte i heard about had me very interested. like white chocalte turned green.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I agree i have had my fair share of mis haps after getting mad at either of them lol both canna and veggie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yes... just STARTING to get pissed?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! thse fuckers wanna force GMO seeds on all commercial farming with a "terminator" gene that kills all the seeds that are produced! mosanto and DOW are behind this! check this link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us42DZO0NX0


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> New cup chalenge?
> 
> Great stuff! that outdoor box mossy is looking lke a happy hoe. I love the night pic.
> and the pooch.. ahhh, the life of a dog.
> ...


white choc hadn't crossed my mind... I'll try and let you know!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

given all your "too much light" comments... I'm glad I moved my light up sooner rather than later! I did it because I couldn't cover everybody at that distance... but I'm glad for other reasons now!

ps - the canna-choco got me all messed up last night! big smiles! no pain! it was great!


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 29, 2010)

Started cutting on my White Dwarf today. I got 35g off the main cola wet, so I guess that translates to about 10g dry right? I'm going to let the rest of her get another day or so of light and maybe fatten up some of the lower buds.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey gents! Today is day 19... photos attached


mossys.. the first 2 are the comparison between the AW's one is 2 X as tall as the other... these are all feminized... so should all be female... should show by WED (Day 21)? 

any thoughts on the diff phenos?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> Whooo dargo..you just gave me a chilli rush...
> I looked at the Big girls and thought they were DAY 2...
> 
> Girl karma sent.
> ...


That settles it... as of right now we're all on Double Secret Standing Ovation!



Know when to grow em, know when to smoke, and never count your bud weight until its sittin in the stash-spot!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

> I don't use amended soil..I just use universal compo...8 euros for 50 ltrs.
> 
> AND AMENDED WATER..
> seeing the results..I Think that is the key...see FullD.
> ...


yup... picked up on this... my thought was more for the continuos flow-throw method... you know say... start 7 every week and finish 7 every week... at that point theres only enough room to do 21 pots X 3 Ea = 63... but if i go in singles... the there's only room for 21 at a time... meaning I'd have to start in my "VEG" chamber and then transplant to bigger space in flower chamber whn its time... so getting arund this root issue is major.... maybe start in my fogger with no root restrictions and then "GENTLY" transplant to a big pot? Of course I'm afraid of shocking themusing this method... Ideas?

J



these are the pots i was thinking of starting in... 5 inches deep and 3 by 3 on top... total of 31 cu inches of space


----------



## Bighill (Nov 29, 2010)

> the buzz with my KM's in food form is outta this effin world!


Canna butter is my fav.. Chocolate would be ncie, i never thought of that.. I like the idea of the green white cana choc. Festive..  It sure is christmass choc gran, dig in. Muhahahaha She'd love it. Old hippy she is.

I haven't made any canna food in a while. The last time i did, it knocked me on my ass!!! I love the body stone you get.. You think smoking gives you chinese eyes? HA try eating it  
An old friend puts a little ball of hash in his coffe now and then.. 

Mossy, the oil i make retains the terp profiles. When you blow the smoke out you taste the flavour of the plants used. This batch is very creamy/skunky tasting and smelling. It's more hash than oil at this stage. Hash and oil is my thaaang.. I just wish i still had my hash press, i'd post up some pics of that.. Sucks what you loose in raids.. Bloody fools smash and grab everything they can.

I hate the chemical fule taste from the alc, as well. So i usually let mine sit so long that it is britle. No alc left in there at all. As long as you are using the proper type of alc, you won't have any left overs. I am damn near vegan when it comes to my smokables, so if there was ANY chems or philthy taste i personally wouldn't bother. 

I know what you mean about spit spit though, ahhaha it makes my mouth water when i take tokes. 
I have to do hot knives in the kitchen, so i can spit in the sink. You'd think i had a ball of chew in my cheek. Mrs. BH hates it 
Spreading some on a paper then rolling a nice one is my fav 

You ever smoked a hash cone? you roll your hash into a small cone with a small hole in the end. I use the end of a pen to mold it on, poke a pin through both sides of the cone so you can hold it. Light the bigger end of the hash with a lighter to get a cherry going. You can toke it like a joint from the smaller end with the hole.. 
Maaan i could do on and on.. All we used to do was wake up get high and play around with weed stuff until we went to bed.

Edit: Ha look at that post time getting high right on time..


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Canna butter is my fav.. Chocolate would be ncie, i never thought of that.. I like the idea of the green white cana choc. Festive..
> 
> I haven't made any canna food in a while. The last time i did, it knocked me on my ass!!! I love the body stone you get.. You think smoking gives you chinese eyes? HA try eating it
> An old friend puts a little ball of hash in his coffe now and then..
> ...


word to ALL that man! Never smoked a shash cone... but def like to spread some on pepers for a j from time to time...

this reminds me... gotta hit the liquor store!

be back dudes!

J


----------



## ironheadxl (Nov 29, 2010)

Good point on that he may have the actual AF right there in front of him.
Id love to see pics of it cause there are things that set a true AF apart form the long season girls

Ironhead can we see some pics?"
page 124 Duplex...only shot a vid and its all I have can you advise if the larger one should be sent to 12/12? considering the runt is a solid two weeks into flower? (no camera so shot it with the lap top)


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

how many days are you at ironhead?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

I know what you mean about spit spit though, ahhaha it makes my mouth water when i take tokes. 

Ever seen the movie "Homegrown" with Billy Bob Thorton and Hank Azaria?

"Get ready to spit...Spit Spit Spit... Mr Ti Cobb, Mr Lenny Dikstro... had himself a good weddda da dabidicly...."


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

100 proof vodka in freezer cooling!


----------



## ironheadxl (Nov 29, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> how many days are you at ironhead?


Thank you. I'm at 70 + for veg state on that plant.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

sounds to me like its not a true auto... but 70 days is about the cutoff... might have to go 12/12 and stay at it to finish and force.

give it another 5 days I say... then go 12/12 and flower as though it were a regular photo period plant.

J


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;vnhMjmzgk9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnhMjmzgk9g[/video]

I know you guys been enjoying these... so heres a normal speed with audio... you can hear the controls / relays / fans operating.

J


----------



## ironheadxl (Nov 29, 2010)

That is what I thought too, thanks for the reply!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

jeez FD... fianlly got that other mango ripe and now I'm afraid to try after your results! Dont really wanna feel like shit w/ no relief...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 29, 2010)

ironheadxl said:


> That is what I thought too, thanks for the reply!


np... glad to help


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2010)

my autos didnt flower after 42 days from seed on 18/6 so i switched to 12/12 and they shot off. heres a few pics. yous can tell me if you think there autos's cos i dont but this is just my fist grow.. now its 28 days since i switched to 12/12 tell me what yous think


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

if you had to switch lighting they are not autos.... 

autos flower regardless of light period... it is generally believed amongst most people on this thread that tap root hitting bottom of root medium triggers flower. But it has ABSOLLUTELY nothing to do with photo period on a true auto... you must have the result of an unstabilized breed.

However, I will say they look very nice and keep up the good work... def get your hands on a good set of auto-flower genetics and try them... they are fun and fast!

they actually look like Super Silver Haze or some rendition of that.

J


----------



## dargo (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> Whooo dargo..you just gave me a chilli rush...
> I looked at the Big girls and thought they were DAY 2...
> 
> Girl karma sent.
> ...


The bigger ones in the onken yogurt pots are secret citrus, that would be some nice growth for 2 days lol

yea its really cold here atm, hottest its been is about -2, im right out in in the countryside so its allways colder than in the city. I had to change both my grow cupboards so the light is on 24/7, my HPS cupboard is now a constant 26.5C with the light 8" above the canopy, no extractor fans on and only a small fan keeping the air moving but its at the top of the cupboard above the light. I had the HPS on 12/12 finishing off some girls from the greenhouse, when the lights went off the temp was dropping to 4C!!!!!!!! its in my bedroom which I like cold (got my electric blanket to keep me warm lol) im going to need to get a water heater and a grow room heater or else my tank for the blumats will freeze and so will my girls.

and talking about freezing plants......... both these males are about 20 days old, the tall one was kept under the cfls untill his pollen started to fall, the smaller was put on the shelf at the back of the house with 4-5 hours sunlight and where the temp has bareley gotten over 0C and dropped well bellow that at night. apart from not growing a mm since moving him he is looking very healthy. thought this might be usefull for people wanting to do a seedrun but not wanting to keep both male and female in the same place......


----------



## dargo (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry forgot to add the photos


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

dargo, thanks for the temps tip... thats damn cold!


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

budolskie..
Absolutely 100% NOT AUTOFLOWER...

but..m8...
you have to be laughing your little socks off..they are Mighty....

I told you they would be beautiful..
but they have surpassed my expectations.

Well Done m8...condition is absolutely Brilliant..well Grown...  

Once you harvest that lot...you will not have to leave the house all winter...
Fill the fridge up m8..they look as if they could be Evil on the munchies.

Anon........


> New cup chalenge?
> 
> Great stuff! that outdoor box mossy is looking lke a happy hoe. I love the night pic.
> and the pooch.. ahhh, the life of a dog.


After the drubbing he gave me in the last one...there HAS to be a re-match..Yes...?....
Are you up for it..

I know what you mean about the dogs life..
I'm running round like a loon getting chores done..and she is vegging out on the sofa with the remote controls.....
Can't even be boss in me own house when the boss is away...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

word up! morning Mossy!


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

Morning m8...

catching up ATM...

just been watching the new Fog..while I have me cup of Tea....
It is hypnotising...
I just drift with it...cracking system.



> GMO seeds on all commercial farming with a "terminator" gene that kills all the seeds that are produced!


That is just so bloody Scarey...

and if they get away with it in the US..you can guarantee the rest of us will be forced into it...
can you imagine the Corprate $ Millions that are tied up in something like that.



> ps - the canna-choco got me all messed up last night! big smiles! no pain! it was great!


Can't ask for anything more.



> maybe start in my fogger with no root restrictions and then "GENTLY" transplant to a big pot? Of course I'm afraid of shocking themusing this method... Ideas?


I see the prob..
so you simply transplant..you have to fit everything to your own conditions.
Getting a bit stop..against having a better rotation..
you take the knock.



> It sure is christmass choc gran, dig in. Muhahahaha She'd love it. Old hippy she is.


Ha ha..I'll bet her pains would drop back for 3 or 4 days...
I have my mom on it.
She had a double hip transplant..and the pain is worse after than before.



> Mossy, the oil i make retains the terp profiles. When you blow the smoke out you taste the flavour of the plants used


THAT sounds a lot better...
The canna vodka did that..it retained the exact taste of the bud I used...
strangely..it was quite over-powering to Taste the smell of bud instead of just smoking it.

You soon get used to it though..
the Difference in effect is compulsive

I've never tried a dipped smoke..
but someone else in the house has and says it was Mad...



> Maaan i could do on and on..


I think you will have to start a tutorial...
well bump your team status to *Soil and Oil*....

43Hitman....Nice........
I got 35g off the main cola wet, so I guess that translates to about 10g dry right?

Expect 1/4..1/5 th of cut down weight to dry harvest.
It depends on your drying.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> budolskie..
> Absolutely 100% NOT AUTOFLOWER...
> 
> but..m8...


so do u think they could be 6 weeks into flower as they had shown sex b4 i switched to 12/12 cos in other post i have put pics and people are saying no way can these be 4 weeks into flower


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

budolskie said:


> so do u think they could be 6 weeks into flower as they had shown sex b4 i switched to 12/12 cos in other post i have put pics and people are saying no way can these be 4 weeks into flower


wait.... they WERE flowering before you switched the light? were you on 20/4? possibly a long (up to 90 day) starin?


mossy:

thanksw again for the compliment... new vid to come as tonight I hooked up CO2 and keg system to fogger.... can't wait to see how much effect the CO2 from the solution effects growth fogged with nutrients!.... very mild nutes... FF BIG GROW 1/2 tsp per 5 gal (for foliar) ps... think sex just peeking out..... mmmmm
pix to come


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

> so do u think they could be 6 weeks into flower as they had shown sex b4 i switched to 12/12 cos in other post i have put pics and people are saying no way can these be 4 weeks into flower


They were pre-pistillate before the switch.
Keeping them on the high lights had their engines warmed and humming..
then the switch to 12/12 was like hitting the accelerator...

They took off..

Obviously you have given them everything they want..there isn't one leaf there showing any damage..

so they simply responded to you.
Beautifully.

I would count flower period from after 12/12..pre-pistilate wouldn't count..
But..
I am more used to AF's..so someone might like to chip in...



> new vid to come as tonight I hooked up CO2 and keg system to fogger.


I like watching them shimmy..


> 100 proof vodka in freezer cooling!


Bloody Hell..proper Russian Rocket Fuel...



> jeez FD... fianlly got that other mango ripe and now I'm afraid to try after your results! Dont really wanna feel like shit w/ no relief...


Be Afraid..be very afraid.......
I ate Half one..and had some mango juice drink..
so cut back the doseage from there..

Lets be Careful out there...


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

yes.... me too.... shimmy-shim-shim-shim-shira!

lol
pics transferring...


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

> The bigger ones in the onken yogurt pots are secret citrus, that would be some nice growth for 2 days lol


I was On it m8..thought you were holding out on us...
BTW..secret citrus sounds intriguing...
what is in her...or are you keeping it Secret....

We have been hit by the cold blast hitting you.
I went from opening the cupboard up to avoid heat stress..
to wondering if I should have them on 24hours for the cold.
Fingers crossed it lifts..



> and talking about freezing plants......... both these males are about 20 days old, the tall one was kept under the cfls untill his pollen started to fall, the smaller was put on the shelf at the back of the house with 4-5 hours sunlight and where the temp has bareley gotten over 0C and dropped well bellow that at night. apart from not growing a mm since moving him he is looking very healthy. thought this might be usefull for people wanting to do a seedrun but not wanting to keep both male and female in the same place......


Yup...his transpiration will be slow..but it is certainly keeping him in good condition.
If he went under light now..he'd be spitting balls out all over the place.

*The other thing people don't think about is..you don't need the FULL male...*

just cut a couple of long stemmed flower stalks off..
bung them in a small glass of water..and they react like any other flower.
Stand the glass on a coffee filter and you have a perfect pollen collection kit for a small grower.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> wait.... they WERE flowering before you switched the light? were you on 20/4? possibly a long (up to 90 day) starin?


i bought the seeds as auto blueberry. i put on 18/6 from seed and after 6 weeks just a nice healthy big plant which i could tell sex. i dont kno if this is b cos i dropped the light to 16/8 after about 4 in half weeks but soon as i switched to 12/12 4 weeks ago today and heres a few pics people are saying they look far to good and big and budy for 4 weeks of 12/12 what do yous think


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

def not auto... i they were trying to make an auto maybe they picked up some of the speed of flowering genetics... mossy would know more on that.. toy uo m8

J


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

There is a semi auto that comes out in a long season AF cross.
It will go pre-pistilate on 18/6 and 20/4..
I haven't had one out @ a solid 24 yet..but that doesn't mean it wont happen.

You see the sex..
But the plant just keeps getting bigger and bigger..
the bud doesn't really take off until you switch them to 12/12

The Big black DC that I say is the Non-AF..she is one.
I saw pistils on 20/4..
but she didn't bud fatten until I had to put her out the cupboard onto outdoor coz she got so big.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> There is a semi auto that comes out in a long season AF cross.
> It will go pre-pistilate on 18/6 and 20/4..
> I haven't had one out @ a solid 24 yet..but that doesn't mean it wont happen.
> 
> ...


thats pretty like mine what you have just described


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

FullD...
the water..I Think it Has caused a nute lock-out..I can actually SEE the nute boost now when I feed them..
they jumped a couple of inches.
Might have held the second feed off them if I had realised they would react so strongly...hmmmm..







Amazing.







8 inch square topped pot..
but..
with a 12 inch root drop.

4 plants..slight stumpy in the top right..
But..
Good growth for 4 to an 8 inch.

Can't remember who asked..
But..
this is the multi-pheno in a pint/half ltr pot.







I put most of the good results in this size pot down to the amended water..
as my m8's will swear..
I always say I Cannot grow well in small pots.


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

> thats pretty like mine what you have just described


Aye m8..I cocked a mass germ up with a Male one early on in my grow.
I can normally spot them right off now.

We had limited info when they first came out..
so I went off the flower on 18/6 info..he had balls on 18/6..

Making things even worse...they flower on the symetric..same as AF's
Most long season girls go a-symetric before they flower..

so everything checked out with the info we had at the time..
But..it was wrong.

I Think that is what you have.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> Aye m8..I cocked a mass germ up with a Male one early on in my grow.
> I can normally spot them right off now.
> 
> We had limited info when they first came out..
> ...


 
when you say symetric / asymetric... you mean the nodes at the budding sites?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> Making things even worse...they flower on the symetric..same as AF's
> Most long season girls go a-symetric before they flower..


mine did change to a-symetric just b4 flowering that was on 18/6 aswell just up near the tops of plants tho..


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

JM..Yeah..obviously I haven't seen ALL AF's..
but the ones I've played with always flower with symetric/opposite bud sites.

Long season go on a-symetric..on above the other..
I think it is to do with the second veg state.



> mine did change to a-symetric just b4 flowering that was on 18/6 aswell just up near the tops of plants tho..


Yeah..sounds like one.

You are gonna have a Hell of a harvest m8.....


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> .
> 
> 
> You are gonna have a Hell of a harvest m8.....


Funny, that was my first thought too! lol

ps, thanks for the tip


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

> Stand the glass on a coffee filter and you have a perfect pollen collection kit for a small grower


gravity drops the pollen to the coffe filter?

must be in a fairly still room? preferably also isolated from ur girls if they are in flower, I assume... just to be cear


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> JM..Yeah..obviously I haven't seen ALL AF's..
> but the ones I've played with always flower with symetric/opposite bud sites.
> 
> Long season go on a-symetric..on above the other..
> ...


i cant wait 2 xmas's this year


----------



## lowrdr (Nov 30, 2010)

well this thread moves at a lightening speed! been trying to catch up ad leave a few pages, then the next day there is 10 more! this is the way forward, bring on the auto forum!! 

my ak's are doing pretty well, got a nice few heads of bud. however my soil is lacking food so they arent as big as they should be and my PH is out and causing nitrogen deficiency. im thinking i have high calcium like you mossy so may have to try a splash of vinegar. i dont have a ph meter though so im gonna have to guess it which could be interesting!! my leaves are yellowing as they would at the end of the grow so i think im gonna have to hit them up with some high nitrogen grow nutes and see if that helps. man i wish i was still in my old house where the water was spot on !


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah, was that planned? or just happenstance? cuz if that was planned, right on! almost have to nominate you for the mossy christmas comp prize! lol

re: budolskie


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD...
> the water..I Think it Has caused a nute lock-out..I can actually SEE the nute boost now when I feed them..
> they jumped a couple of inches.
> Might have held the second feed off them if I had realised they would react so strongly...hmmmm..


Interesting, but i have to ask you what makes you think you have a lock-out? There is no damage at all on those plants from what i can see from here. All i see are amazingly dark green plants that responded well to some nutes that you gave them. I think that you may be on to something more than just correctly pH'ed water with that vinegar trick. Its almost as if it allowed double the uptake as well as speed up the metabolism of the plant. Your results all speak for them selves right there. Now you see why i am so strict about pH  as well as what the o2 in the water CAN do for you.

My next question is what nute are you using? The new stuff you posted a few pages back?






> I put most of the good results in this size pot down to the amended water..
> as my m8's will swear..
> I always say I Cannot grow well in small pots.


I think that i may have my hands full this year with the DC's you've got there

and i do have a question for you sir, ICU#2 did you say that it got near some DC pollen or was that the BB that got a accidental shot? I have one in the room that you need to see, its so indica dom and fat bladed its not funny. Ill get a pic tonight.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

budolskie said:


> i bought the seeds as auto blueberry. i put on 18/6 from seed and after 6 weeks just a nice healthy big plant which i could tell sex. i dont kno if this is b cos i dropped the light to 16/8 after about 4 in half weeks but soon as i switched to 12/12 4 weeks ago today and heres a few pics people are saying they look far to good and big and budy for 4 weeks of 12/12 what do yous think


Um looks like a party a budolskie's place at harvest 

Nice job there and they are gonna treat you soooooooo nice 

cant wait for yield numbers and smoke report job well done


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> if I see them criminalising rain-water collection like they are saying..
> 
> I'm handing you in..
> 
> (that will give me and BH a chance to win the cup challenge....)



ahh i see how it is huh, gotta eliminate me to get the upper hand 

Thats ok i understand if your scared  i guess you have to do something about it 

I think this years challenge will be interesting with all the new acquired knowledge from last years run. I still feel that i am gonna have to come up with something to run with those DC's, Id do Bud Wider but im getting close on seed and want to do a run before i use them again.


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry m8..should have said HAD...
I mean the earlier summer girls Before the vinegar..







back soon..gotta check the flight from the UK is operating

Damn..looks like I have a prob..there are no flights even listed..
gonna have to go do a bit checking up...

lowrdr....hey m8..sorry to dive when you just got here...
bloody UK snow..
and I just heard..we are gonna get slammed by it too...


damn...


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow this thread is insane! Kind of a daunting task to keep up with here lately. I say, BRING ON THE SUB FORUM!


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Wow this thread is insane! Kind of a daunting task to keep up with here lately. I say, BRING ON THE SUB FORUM!


 
I second the motion... btw everyone vote?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 30, 2010)

What is the absolute highest temp that you guys would allow? I am running between 84 to 88f when the lights are on in my cab, and that is with constant exhaust.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

Well if you're not running CO2 thats pushing the edge of the envelope... but maybe not so much with autos? Mine have been in that range cuz my tstat is set threre... just turned em up to 90 actually becuase I'm running CO2 and I understand the maximum effect is at 87-95 degrees

J


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

*Passed the 30 THOUSAND view mark.........*

*I declare this thread is HOT.....*


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

You want it HOT! HOT! HOT!

lol
lets burn one!


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

i usually dont like to go above 83

due to the cold weather i have been running 80 instead of 76 like normal. 
I can tell you this, they seem to be growing faster this way.
it really suprised me to be honest

John.....

I do believe that you are correct about the temps for max intake. I think with your fog and c02 mix you are gonna see some fantastic results my friend
i bet those plants have a metabolism of a crack head right now with all that going on. again never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 30, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well if you're not running CO2 thats pushing the edge of the envelope... but maybe not so much with autos? Mine have been in that range cuz my tstat is set threre... just turned em up to 90 actually becuase I'm running CO2 and I understand the maximum effect is at 87-95 degrees
> 
> J


No co2. I really wish I did though.

I can get it to drop 5 degrees if I leave the door cracked. That kind of defeats the purpose of having a filtered intake though. I guess that is a sacrifice I will just have to make. After all.. they are just seedlings and I don't want to set them back this early on.


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks FD... glad you are enjoying... I am as well, I assure you... and everyone in this thread has been a real pleasure... good group! so much fun!
Thank you all!

def if they are seedlings dont overheat... the less you mess and stress, the better... right FD?

lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> Sorry m8..should have said HAD...
> I mean the earlier summer girls Before the vinegar..


Its all good and i tell ya its amazing what nutes will doo if its the right combo and that pH is right. I think you are really getting to see the true potential of the ladies now. Look out world Mossys got his groove on 




> back soon..gotta check the flight from the UK is operating
> 
> Damn..looks like I have a prob..there are no flights even listed..
> gonna have to go do a bit checking up...


Hope all is well my friend snowy flights are always nerve racking.






mossys said:


> *Passed the 30 THOUSAND view mark.........*
> 
> *I declare this thread is HOT.....*


Time for a Mossy wiggle


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't want it HOT HOT HOT... lol

I will burn one for the 30k views though


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

i wish i could join ya'll in burning one


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

Well I'll burn one for ya... its Karmatically been passed to you...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> :
> def if they are seedlings dont overheat... the less you mess and stress, the better... right FD?


Yep exactly


----------



## bboy! (Nov 30, 2010)

heyhey this is temunator 
some may remember me from ic^^ 

how many autos would u place in a 2x2 tent with a 250w cooltube?


----------



## drmarcusg (Nov 30, 2010)

im a first time grower and im really liking my first auto grow...too have the ability to grow an auto along side a reagular photo period is awesome! ill be harvesting some good smoke the end of dec instead of waiting till feb for my other "regular" plants....30 thous! _lord have mercy! hear me now!_


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

lowrdr.........T is here.......

HBS..have you thought about placing some of those cheap freezer packs round your grow room..
the ones you use to keep your cool bag cold...
freeze some up and slip inbetween the plants...
might bring the temps down a bit..



> Time for a Mossy wiggle


Yeah m8..you caught me at it...





JM...


> gravity drops the pollen to the coffe filter?
> 
> must be in a fairly still room?


Yes to both...

budolski.....


> i cant wait 2 xmas's this year


I'll bet m8..sit back and Enjoy all your hard work....

lowrdr....


> im thinking i have high calcium like you mossy so may have to try a splash of vinegar


do you get a white build-up on the element in the kettle m8...
if so you are probably high cal.
Just add a bit..slowly..and see how they respond.



> man i wish i was still in my old house where the water was spot on !


Me too..if I could have it With the sunshine.. 

How's things..?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

bboy! said:


> heyhey this is temunator
> some may remember me from ic^^
> 
> how many autos would u place in a 2x2 tent with a 250w cooltube?


I'm gonna say around 9... deeper the pot the taller and bigger the yield.

dont put the light too close you'll bleach them


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the idea mossy. I am going to try that and see if it makes a difference. I wish I had a constant supply of dry ice. I would then be killing 2 birds.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Thanks for the idea mossy. I am going to try that and see if it makes a difference. I wish I had a constant supply of dry ice. I would then be killing 2 birds.


I have actually done this, 
on my very first grow i needed a way to cool the intake and this is what i did. I got one of those huge freezer packs and froze it. 
Placed it under the intake fan on the concrete floor and dropped the temp like 3-5 degrees. Worked like a charm
it was a pain in the ass to keep refreezing it but it worked for what i needed.

IF you want dry ice your local Wal-Mart should have it. I know mine does


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> Yeah m8..you caught me at it...


LOL love the dancing baby you may need to keep that one around for the wiggle as they dont have a wide variety of smilies here


----------



## bboy! (Nov 30, 2010)

i would start 20-24 in party cups and keep them there till they show what they are ... then the females go in 3,5L pots till harvest (i can keep 16females in the tent then)


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

FullD..the photo I posted of the BX1..I removed 2 males today.
(Found a late pheno...
and a small pheno..left them in.)
This is the small male.

See the build on him..
remember me saying that the black line came from the ALF#3 that was kushy dom...
Looks like this pheno..and the other males still in the pot..carry the same trait...
look how long the leaf stems are...DC trait.

That is the side view of the Oguns.







The plane IS in the air..so I will be away shortly..



> i bet those plants have a metabolism of a crack head right now with all that going on


That creased me...

JM you is growing a room of Crack Whores....

actually..I think they are gonna woof in the next few days...you can see them almost Brooding..



> Look out world Mossys got his groove on


Yup...
did I tell you Why I think my water is such a problem this season.
The natural soil has high salts content..
because of the extra rain last winter..they said that the salts would wash away and their would be a bumper crop of citrus fruit.
Great..
it has washed away into the water table.
That is why I am having such extreme problems this year...
But..
having said that..
this is still an improvement over my Best season..so I'm thinking the oxygen too...
or..
as you say..the vinegar is having some sort of beneficial action on the soil too..
BH will probably know.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 30, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I have actually done this,
> on my very first grow i needed a way to cool the intake and this is what i did. I got one of those huge freezer packs and froze it.
> Placed it under the intake fan on the concrete floor and dropped the temp like 3-5 degrees. Worked like a charm
> it was a pain in the ass to keep refreezing it but it worked for what i needed.
> ...


I checked walmart for some dry ice a couple years ago to take on a canoe trip (caught around 40 trout on that trip btw FullD), but they did not carry it. You guys just game me an idea though. I have a mini hammock that you hang in a tent for keeping small supplies up out of the way. I could use that to hold the freezer packs directly under the intake (my intake is on top of the cab)


----------



## Scrooge (Nov 30, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Originally Posted by Scrooge said:
> 
> 
> > I&#8217;m just catching up on this thread after being out of town on business for the past couple of weeks.
> ...


UC = Ulcerative Colitis is a chronic digestive malady in the Inflammatory Bowel Disease Family (like Crohn's Disease). It is quite debilitating when it &#8220;flairs&#8221; and cannabis helps alleviate some of the symptoms. Many of the medical marijuana states allow cannabis to be dispensed for this disease.

I can&#8217;t believe how this thread has exploded. I haven&#8217;t been here in 10 days or so. Now, I&#8217;ve got 71+ pages to read to just catch up.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD..the photo I posted of the BX1..I removed 2 males today.
> (Found a late pheno...
> and a small pheno..left them in.)
> This is the small male.
> ...


wow isn't he just a stud 
the structure on him says big buds for a matching female 
and there is no way that you could say that it isn't DC traited
Those long stems and fat fat fat fan leaves give it away.

Thats why i was asking you about the BB and ICU because i have something interesting going on in the grow room
ill have the pics tonight but the leaf pattern as well as the size are bigger than anything i have grown out so far
So if you picked up the black line in an ALF#3 then i could bring it out too if i could ever get some damn color lol


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD..the photo I posted of the BX1..I removed 2 males today.
> (Found a late pheno...
> and a small pheno..left them in.)
> This is the small male.
> ...


What is the ancestry with the Oguns? The leaf traits seem similar to my Tessa's leafs.
... Would you agree?


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

very similar IMO


----------



## mossys (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry m8..just catching up..
ICU#2 is Simply JEM x WR...
you will have some pure JEM and some JEM X WR crosses..no pure WR.

WR is a bigger girl than JEM.
You will have to let me see the anomoly..
Have you changed to the vinegar water yet..?

HBS..Nigerian Nightmare x JEM....
Tessa looks like a Bubba Kush to me...
Little Fattie

Gotta go...


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> That is the side view of the Oguns.


You would do a modify after i reply lol 

These are nice i cant WAIT to see what these look like  other than the black line and the Nightmare this is the other strain i cant wait to see grow out and see what you get.




> The plane IS in the air..so I will be away shortly..


Glad to hear that .



> That creased me...
> 
> JM you is growing a room of Crack Whores....
> 
> actually..I think they are gonna woof in the next few days...you can see them almost Brooding..


LOL i figured it would get a fews attention. But they way they develop they are eating and producing and i have to agree they are about to take off like a rocket ship.



> it has washed away into the water table.
> That is why I am having such extreme problems this year...


And this is the biggest thing that causes the problem. Most treatment plants can handle large amounts of sodium in the reduction process of making drinkable water they also can deal with a great bit of calcium. BUT you have to think of it this way too. GE is still on the forefront of making a plant that can de-saline sea water. the thing is its at a high cost to the plant owner to do so. It takes quite a bit to get all that salt out of the water.

IF it did fill the water tables up this year with water at higher levels of sodium/calcium the treatment plants have had there hands full to remove it to make it safe to drink. Some of that is still passed through to the drinking water or tap water if you will. Now I know that you use rain water from time to time like i do but that is unfiltered and the high salts/cal in it are there too.

This is why i think that the vinegar is working on more than one level. I think that its not only clearing out all the left over sodium and cal but doing something to the soil too, what i am not sure of but there is something different going on there. I really think that it adds to the metabolism of the plant. Hence the new rapid growth



> as you say..the vinegar is having some sort of beneficial action on the soil too..
> BH will probably know.


Im sure he may have some idea


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> sorry m8..just catching up..
> ICU#2 is Simply JEM x WR...
> you will have some pure JEM and some JEM X WR crosses..no pure WR.
> 
> ...


Ahh ok i just couldnt remember which one it was that may have been hit by the random DC pollen you have talked about
i think it may have been BB cause we were worried about hermies.

ttys my friend have a safe travel to the airport


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

Mossy you've exceeded your limit my friend


----------



## bboy! (Nov 30, 2010)

no doubt mossy is the future of autoflowers ;D


----------



## Rtoke (Nov 30, 2010)

damm its hard keeping up with this thread, i posted a day ago on page 142 now its on 151 ????

mossy - is all those pics in your album autoflowers ? cause they seem huge if they are ?

peace


----------



## lowrdr (Nov 30, 2010)

mossy

yeh i noticed temunator had arrived lol! 

im doing good, just pottering along enjoying the chilled out times that are running out for me. it will be all hectic for the forseeable future soon! 

with the regards to calcium, yeh white build up in the kettle. plus i always have a large bottle of water by my bed and after re-filling that sevaral times a white build up and a dodgy taste appears in that, so im assuming i have a rather high calcium content in the water. is a shame as the water in my old place was perfect, you saw how happy my plants used to be. i thought the old water ph thing was a bit of a myth as i never had a problem but its started to ruin the last couple of grows right towards the end. i get a strange residue on the leaves that looks kind of like sap bit isnt. very odd! 

tempted to fire up some of my purple sky strain after these ak's are done as ill be around until april ish. i fancy doing a quick roll on those and see what i get lol! what a nightmare


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

lowrdr said:


> is a shame as the water in my old place was perfect, you saw how happy my plants used to be. i thought the old water ph thing was a bit of a myth as i never had a problem but its started to ruin the last couple of grows right towards the end. i get a strange residue on the leaves that looks kind of like sap bit isnt. very odd!


I hear ya on that and i am lucky now like you were in the old house. My tap is 7.0 on the spot, so if i ever run out of rain water i let the tap sit for a day or so to clear the chlorine balance and then use. I may buffer it a little but not much if i use the tap. It is strange the impact that the water you use has on the health of a plant.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> damm its hard keeping up with this thread, i posted a day ago on page 142 now its on 151 ????
> 
> mossy - is all those pics in your album autoflowers ? cause they seem huge if they are ?
> 
> peace


Its nuts how this thread moves along


----------



## snwbrda (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey duplex will you check out my journal for my autos, input and advice for further down the road would be sweeeet.


----------



## 43Hitman (Nov 30, 2010)

snwbrda said:


> Hey duplex will you check out my journal for my autos, input and advice for further down the road would be sweeeet.


Post the link to your journal and several of us will take a look.


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

snwbrda said:


> Hey duplex will you check out my journal for my autos, input and advice for further down the road would be sweeeet.





43Hitman said:


> Post the link to your journal and several of us will take a look.


right on hitman, each of us are here have different skill sets, 
be able to help you out more this way

What are you running?


----------



## FullDuplex (Nov 30, 2010)

Group shot 5 days difference than last shot













Mossy this one is for you, rather large fans, and unreal accelerated growth. 
all but one of these showed their heads on the same day, the other was a day behind
id say shes real indica dom 








Stout stem too  Nothing like the DC but has a nice structure.


----------



## snwbrda (Nov 30, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/388668-crawl-space-afghan-kush-ryder.html


----------



## John Mondello (Nov 30, 2010)

looking good FD!


----------



## Scrooge (Nov 30, 2010)

Good Gravy!!! I just got done reading the subsequent 72 pages since I last posted. I&#8217;ve got information overload!!!

RUI _has_ to give us a sub-forum to disseminate all of this information. I voted in the poll as this information is awesome and needs its own section here.

In my thirst for knowledge, I recently purchased the 2010 Edition of Ed Rosenthal&#8217;s (THE Guru of Ganja), _Marijuana Grower&#8217;s Handbook_. Even though he is regarded as the foremost authority on growing cannabis, he only devotes about 12 lines to auto-flowering strains.

The very few trolls that come into this thread and talk trash don&#8217;t understand that this niche growing community DOES have a great deal of art involved. Any idiot living within 30 Degrees North Latitude to 30 Degrees South Latitude can germ their bag seeds outside, wait 6-8 months to harvest with almost no intervention. We all know that Cannabis is a weed and will grow almost anywhere.

However, to get the most out of the AF plant - this is where the &#8220;art&#8221; comes into play. There is so much information on growing normal strains.

On the other hand, I&#8217;ve found very little information on AF strains other than the stock instructions from the breeders that are marketing their particular strains. This is why I am drinking up the information from the folks in this thread. I am a perfectionist and like to do things right the first time. My goal is to start my first grow in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 1, 2010)

got some diesel ryders goin right now....i love those stinky bitches


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Scrooge said:


> Good Gravy!!! I just got done reading the subsequent 72 pages since I last posted. I&#8217;ve got information overload!!!
> 
> RUI _has_ to give us a sub-forum to disseminate all of this information. I voted in the poll as this information is awesome and needs its own section here.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the thread Scrooge! Good vibes man! Jump in!

J


----------



## Scrooge (Dec 1, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Welcome to the thread Scrooge! Good vibes man! Jump in!





John Mondello said:


> J


I brought back 5 LR#2 beans from a trip to the UK. Due to my location I can&#8217;t grow outdoors. The past 6 years, the County Property Appraiser has sent their inspectors appraise my property right in the middle of the cannabis growing cycle (mid-July). Call me paranoid but this is not an accident. There have been multiple newspaper articles in my town where outdoor grows got busted around this time.

I am a medical MJ user in a state that doesn&#8217;t recognize my God-given right to use nature to treat my Inflammatory Bowel Disease.

I am impatient and the short-cycle AF strains fit my needs perfectly. I salute the guys in this thread that have dedicated themselves to share their knowledge with AF NOOBS such as myself.

GOD BLESS!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Scrooge said:


> I brought back 5 LR#2 beans from a trip to the UK. Due to my location I can&#8217;t grow outdoors. The past 6 years, the County Property Appraiser has sent their inspectors appraise my property right in the middle of the cannabis growing cycle (mid-July). Call me paranoid but this is not an accident. There have been multiple newspaper articles in my town where outdoor grows got busted around this time.
> 
> I am a medical MJ user in a state that doesn&#8217;t recognize my God-given right to use nature to treat my Inflammatory Bowel Disease.
> 
> ...


I'd like to second that motion.... before you know it you'll be doing the same for others... It's really a great group of people!

Sounds like your PD is getting smarter.... soon maybe they'll outsmart themselves! lol

meantime... autos ar the cure!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Just still cant believe the speed... not to mention... day 21 for me is 1/3 through cycle 1 !

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

> Mossy you've exceeded your limit my friend


Since when could you tell me how much to smoke...?.......



> Group shot 5 days difference than last shot


Woof.....

Do you feel as if your a Seeing a growth difference compared to your normal ppotting..?



> Mossy this one is for you, rather large fans, and unreal accelerated growth


. 
Oh Yes...
it pleases My eye..and you know the direction my eye points...




> id say shes real indica dom


Oh...SHE is..is she.....
you made your mind up Bro...?

Better send you a bit Girl karma then....

Stoked for you Bro.....
​


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Morning mossys! how was your flight?


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

Morning m8..
I was just meeting it..it was an hour late..
But got here...Thanks...

Gotta say the plants are looking good...Love to see them outstretch the pot...
always think that is the root well meshed.

Thinking 7-10 days and we won't see anything in there for forest...
Tropical Fog Forest...



> mossy - is all those pics in your album autoflowers ? cause they seem huge if they are ?


All of them except the Big Black DC...

*Big Pots*....

*Check your soil through with FullD and BH....I run unamended...*
*so they know more than me......*

lowrdr.....


> yeh i noticed temunator had arrived lol


You know I used to say to Meaty that he was the devil sitting on my shoulder......
I think T may be Yours....

and BTW....
he must have been here a while coz he has a high post score.
You would know he would have the b(ad)boy tag eh!.......

If I was you I would have Purple Sky out..
I couldn't resist it...
That would be a real test of will-power.
I shall be having her out for Spring....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks... I'm pretty excited! The fogger is having problems at the moment... the ass holes who designed it put a non-sealed fan in the sam chamber as the fog production... inevitably the fog gets the circutry wet and it kills the fan... this is the second fan I've had to replace and last 1 took the power supply with it... These ass holes couldn't design a paper clip right!

So I'm redesigning it so its reliable and not dangerous (fire hazzard)..... This is a copy of the PO'ed email I sent them this morning! lol



My first thoughts when I found your site and new ucoming technology was "Great!" I thought this would be the best thing since sliced bread.... boy was I wrong!

I have an RFD14 fogger I bought from you guys about 2 years ago... It worked fine for the first week... then the fan went bad... after figuring out which fan to get and replacing it... it worked again... for about another week... then the power supply went bad..... I replaced that... and guess what? The Fucking fan went bad again! It would seem to me that designing an electrically driven fan to be directly underneath the fogger... (where water and highly conductive nutrients are released) was a really fucking bad idea! I am going to redesign this piece of shit so it will work reliably! The 700 and some dollars (US) I paid is an ass fucking for a piece of shit, if you ask me... put that testimonial on your site!

Sincerely Pisssed OFF and dissapointed,

XXXX

ps - pardon my french but "dissapointed" really doesn't cut it.

pps- Tropical Fog Forest... love this term.... think thats what I'll call it from now on...


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

Good for you JM, let those asshats know that their product is a piece of shit.

In other news, freaking senate bill S510 passed yesterday, so growing your own food may become a crime now. Fuck em' they'll have to shoot me first.

I have some pics of my Sagamatha plant she is 16 days from germ today.

 You will notice that there is a discolored spot in pic 2. I don't think this is a problem but I really want to get ahead of it if becomes one. Thoughts? Calcium from a water droplet maybe? Other than that I think she is doing really well. She loves it when I put those CFL's close to her, for about two hours every evening she will lift those leave up trying to catch as many rays as possible. Do you guys notice the deformed leave in pic one and four? Is that normal? What causes that if it's not normal?

@ FD, I put my FB(Fast Bud) and SD#2(Speed Devil #2) in the ground yesterday in their two tiered pot so we'll see how it goes. Yours look great by the way.


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

> inevitably the fog gets the circutry wet and it kills the fan... this is the second fan I've had to replace and last 1 took the power supply with it... These ass holes couldn't design a paper clip right!


Mental..aren't they.

I think we should start a *SPOD department.*..
not for bitty things..
But stuff like your kit that is actually dangerous..



> I salute the guys in this thread that have dedicated themselves to share their knowledge with AF NOOBS such as myself.
> 
> GOD BLESS!


Cheers m8...we work for karma like that...*and we were ALL AF noobs at sometime*....



> meantime... autos ar the cure!


Amen......


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah.... I've cooled down... but when I discovered that thing was having problems again, I was IRATE! lol
I'm sure they'll love getting that first thing in the morning in their email!

43 HM : plants are looking great... that spot is nothing... I have a few of those scattered here and there... no worries... they look heakthy and happy
dont think the deformation is normal... but wouldn't be concerned either unless you're breeding... then it might be sign of a particular trait or mutation present... as always... mossy is the man on this tpic..

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

IF..a picture Paints a thousand words..then why can't I paint you.....
(Tell Salvalas..Kojak..just me then.........)

'Least I'm singing again...that IS Good news....isn't it...?.....

*Here is your Thousand words....*







*Same genetic..same pheno...same grower...same age...*

*Big pot...Little pot. *

Spot the cigarette lighter....

FullD..come closer to the screen..I have to whisper.....

If you say...
"It's next to the Yellow leaf Mossy"....

I'll be round to yours to sort you out.....


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> yeah.... I've cooled down... but when I discovered that thing was having problems again, I was IRATE! lol
> I'm sure they'll love getting that first thing in the morning in their email!
> 
> 43 HM : plants are looking great... that spot is nothing... I have a few of those scattered here and there... no worries... they look heakthy and happy
> ...


Hmm, I wonder what caused that. I don't plan on breeding yet, but I find it highly interesting. I'm thinking of picking up a biology book to learn about traits and how they are passed along. Lol I didn't pay much attention to my studies in high-school and my degree is in IT so I don't really know squat about genes and how they work. 

RIU is saying I need more characters, I guess my above paragraph doesn't count.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> IF..a picture Paints a thousand words..then why can't I paint you.....
> (Tell Salvalas..Kojak..just me then.........)
> 
> 'Least I'm singing again...that IS Good news....isn't it...?.....
> ...



Holy shit man. That's all I have to say..H o l y Shit!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

ROFL @ mossy!


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

43Hitman..normally I would say nowt to worry about..1 leaf is no problem
But..
I think we need FullD to look because the leaf looks dehydrated and out of condition...
Don't worry..
I'd just feel better with a second opinion.



> I didn't pay much attention to my studies in high-school and my degree is in IT so I don't really know squat about genes and how they work


Please..Do Not do that.
You would put yourself off with the Tech Spec.

Make yourself a cross..and take it through to hybrid.
You will learn So much more..
they Taught me all I know...

I have never seen a Dog yet..so what have you got to lose..?

Then..IF you are still interested...
buy the book..to learn the Tricks.

I can recommend a couple if you are interested...that won't drown you in psycho-babble.

AND you gotta remember..ALL of the books around are written specific for Long-season girl..

there ISN'T one YET...

that is specific AF...

cough..cough...D..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Thinking of writing one mossy?


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for that info Mossy. I'll have to get some reg AF seeds instead of the feminized I've been getting and then let er rip.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> Since when could you tell me how much to smoke...?.......​




LOL i ment PM's you goof 



> Do you feel as if your a Seeing a growth difference compared to your normal ppotting..?


Yep it came out of the soil the same day as the rest of them did and its twice the size almost. Its quite a thing to see. Checked them this morning and the fans that were small last night are no longer small. Fast one.




> Oh...SHE is..is she.....
> you made your mind up Bro...?


Subliminally i think that i have, it just rolled off the fingers like that. 
So i am hoping that it is  It has picked up on smell so i fell ill see sex soon but looks like its going to be 5th node before i see it. Its should be a good size 



> Better send you a bit Girl karma then....


Ill take it my friend and thank you!​


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

> In other news, freaking senate bill S510 passed yesterday, so growing your own food may become a crime now. Fuck em' they'll have to shoot me first.


THAT IS MOVING INTO VERY DANGEROUS TERRITORY.

It is what we were talking about a few pages back in the thread..
along with banning the collection of Rain-Water....

SCAREY..believe me.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Pry it from my cold, dead fingers.... live free or die tryin'!


----------



## HawkDidIt (Dec 1, 2010)

Got a question about my AF. I didn't know they was AF's when I started them. At 30 days 20/4 light I was looking at them and noticed pistals gowing got looking at all of them and 5 out of 6 had pistals. Once confirmed that is what they where I was told to put them under 12/12 light. I did. Know I read its not best. They are 54 days old and budding nice. Should I switch back to 18/6 or just finish on 12/12. Will it hurt them to change back. here is pic.





They are 28 inches tall and budding like crazy. Shot pistals at 16 inches and 24 days later they are 28 inches.





More pics on homepage if interested.
And I never topped them.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Personally, I'd turn them back to 18/6 or even 24/0 to try and recoop some lost yields... whatcya think gents?


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Personally, I'd turn them back to 18/6 or even 24/0 to try and recoop some lost yields... whatcya think gents?


I don't think it could hurt.


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm sorry...but how the Chuff do you get her back in that set up...

She is Magnificent...

But I'm guessing a Bit larger than you expected...?

Was it the Seed Site/Breeder that told you to swith her to 12/12....?

Because...I'm taking a guess that she is not AF....
so Please don't change her Lights back..leave her to finish under 12/12....

*Second opinions wanted guys...what do You think*.....


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

I've got to say that those plant look pretty freaking good for only being on 12/12.


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

Ooops..I posted over you both....


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> I'm sorry...but how the Chuff do you get her back in that set up...
> 
> She is Magnificent...
> 
> ...


He did say that they started flowering under 20/4 didn't he?


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

Actually now that I re-read that, those may have just been pre-flowers that he was seeing. It may be risky. Also, most AF's finish between day 60-75 right? If that's the case then he should be close to being done, if they aren't even close, then maybe he does have photo's like you suggest Mossy.


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

Ball-Bearing Stud ......

The BX's have left the Room.....
(grow cupboard..)
I'm thinking I'm gonna have some girls in a couple of the other pots in the next few days...
so I don't want him dropping a ball.

I Think he is about 4 days off...
the colder room might extend that a bit.













Stud...

Her far left..him next to her...
They all match frame shape..
But the female has a Different leaf pattern..

so they aren't a Perfect match.

But..this is first look-see...


----------



## HawkDidIt (Dec 1, 2010)

If you go to my homepage there is pics from 31 days showing they are forshure auto's. I got the seeds from a friend of a friend who grows these. Been tring to hook up with him but been unsucseful. They are on a table turned upside down. wrapped foil around leggs. My room will be finished today if all goes well. They wasn't supose to be auto's wan't ready yet.


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

> showing they are forshure auto's


If you are Sure they are AF...change your light pattern...
bit at a time...or you may Shock them.

I'm wondering Why someone told you to change to 12/12 though...?


----------



## HawkDidIt (Dec 1, 2010)

They never grew AF's before. I left them in 20/4 for 3 more days to make shure and several more poped out. But if by some odd reason they are not AF's (whitch all signs point to) it would mess them up. What wil the differnts be if I leave on 12/12 comparied to 18/6


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> IF..a picture Paints a thousand words..then why can't I paint you.....
> (Tell Salvalas..Kojak..just me then.........)
> 
> 'Least I'm singing again...that IS Good news....isn't it...?.....
> ...


Glad to hear you singing again, its always a good sign



> FullD..come closer to the screen..I have to whisper.....
> 
> If you say...
> "It's next to the Yellow leaf Mossy"....
> ...


i laughed out loud on this one, even lady D was like whats so funny? 
 i wont say a thing 



> I think we need FullD to look because the leaf looks dehydrated and out of condition...
> Don't worry..
> I'd just feel better with a second opinion.


i see two leafs that are a little damaged, but only one concerns me
The yellow one looks to be a little burnt, high nute feeding, nothing to worry about
should be fine i dont see it rampid on any other foliage.

The second one is the one that concerns me, the one that is shrivvled.
Looks like this one to me 






Sorry for the bad pic guys, but this is usually signs of a ph fluctuation. 
Now before you start to worry i dont think its that bad. I think the damage you are seeing is older damage. Its only impacted one leaf and not the whole set. So to me this says that it happened and the cell tissue got damaged but at the same time you balanced it out and stopped it from progressing. All before you knew what was going on.

I think the vinegar is working great at keeping the pH balanced but i do have a question for you. I know that you are boiling the water and reaching the desired pH, but are you testing it after bubbling and then feeding, or just pH testing before the bubble? I think that digital ph meter was a good investment. Its gonna come in handy  I would test the pH before i water and check your run off numbers to to see if there is anything still going on.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd have to roll with ya on this mossy and hitman... it looks damn good for 12/12... which says mossy may be right... may not be AF's at all.... What made you think they were AF's btw?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> *Second opinions wanted guys...what do You think*.....


I too think that it needs dialed back, if it started throwing pistils at 20/4 of light 
i would say it was auto and needed to be left at that schedule 
My guess was he was told to hit 12/12 because of lack of knowledge of autos
not on his part but from the source. Typical mistake really
Pistils=12/12 to non auto guys


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Glad to hear you singing again, its always a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused FD, is the end of this post directed towards me? If so, I have not feed that plant at all as its in FFOF soil. I just give distilled water ph'd to 6.6 about every 4 days. So maybe I need lighter soil to start them in. I did just buy a bag of MG Organics choice and some perlite and I am considering just going to that as its much cheaper.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I too think that it needs dialed back, if it started throwing pistils at 20/4 of light
> i would say it was auto and needed to be left at that schedule
> My guess was he was told to hit 12/12 because of lack of knowledge of autos
> not on his part but from the source. Typical mistake really
> Pistils=12/12 to non auto guys


I'd agree.... hey, worst case you'll have a hella hermy on your hands! lol lots of fem seeds!

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 1, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> I'm confused FD, is the end of this post directed towards me? If so, I have not feed that plant at all as its in FFOF soil. I just give distilled water ph'd to 6.6 about every 4 days. So maybe I need lighter soil to start them in. I did just buy a bag of MG Organics choice and some perlite and I am considering just going to that as its much cheaper.


nope working on your reply as we speak lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 1, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> I'd agree.... hey, worst case you'll have a hella hermy on your hands! lol lots of fem seeds!
> 
> J


if he goes an hour a day it should prevent that ..... as they love any light schedule 
just make changes easy and it wont stress em to much


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> nope working on your reply as we speak lol


Whew!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow.. Everyone seems a lil feisty this morning. 

Well I did something incredibly stupid a week ago. I ordered a digital ph tester last wed and didn't realize that it would be shipping from Hong Kong. Projected time of delivery is late December, early January.... DOH! So I guess I will using my test solution still.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Wow.. Everyone seems a lil feisty this morning.
> 
> Well I did something incredibly stupid a week ago. I ordered a digital ph tester last wed and didn't realize that it would be shipping from Hong Kong. Projected time of delivery is late December, early January.... DOH! So I guess I will using my test solution still.


BALLS! sorry to hear that... yes, we all are a little pissy today! lol but nothing a J won't fix! I think 'll smoke to that...! 

I've made that mistake on ebay a few times.... 3 weeks seems like forever when you're waiting for a new tool (toy).

J


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Wow.. Everyone seems a lil feisty this morning.
> 
> Well I did something incredibly stupid a week ago. I ordered a digital ph tester last wed and didn't realize that it would be shipping from Hong Kong. Projected time of delivery is late December, early January.... DOH! So I guess I will using my test solution still.


I'm sorry man, I'm stoned so I found that pretty funny.  Hope your shipment gets here soon. lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 1, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> In other news, freaking senate bill S510 passed yesterday, so growing your own food may become a crime now. Fuck em' they'll have to shoot me first.


Me too my man ill be standing beside you on this one and the nation does too. this is something that if passes will absolutely KILL our nation and not to mention our human rights. its just immoral, i could go all day on this but i need to stop as it angers me more than anything.



> You will notice that there is a discolored spot in pic 2. I don't think this is a problem but I really want to get ahead of it if becomes one. Thoughts? Calcium from a water droplet maybe? Other than that I think she is doing really well. She loves it when I put those CFL's close to her, for about two hours every evening she will lift those leave up trying to catch as many rays as possible. Do you guys notice the deformed leave in pic one and four? Is that normal? What causes that if it's not normal?


I think that the spot is ok. Looks to me like a droplet burn, little bead is on there for a while and the light hits it causing the discoloration nothing serious there my friend. And about the leaf you should be just fine, had one last grow and one this grow like it. One thing is seems the ones with the leaf deformations kick ass when it comes to making buds  My BB was like that and had a Budwider like it. 
Now i have another BB like it. Its in the pics i posted last night, far back right plant.




> @ FD, I put my FB(Fast Bud) and SD#2(Speed Devil #2) in the ground yesterday in their two tiered pot so we'll see how it goes. Yours look great by the way.


Awesome, cant wait to see how yours do and thank you my friend


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

> What wil the differnts be if I leave on 12/12 comparied to 18/6


It will just take Longer m8...
But nothing to worry about..
I harvest on 12/12 all the time Outdoor.



> i laughed out loud on this one, even lady D was like whats so funny?
> i wont say a thing


I always get the evil eye over the screen when I am sniggering...



> i see two leafs that are a little damaged, but only one concerns me


Cheers m8..........I was meaning for you to have a look at 43Hitmans leaf....
But..
I'm appreciating the info...

How much is that IOU now...

I thought the yellow was a bit singe at first...they are getting damn near the light.
I didn't notice the other leaf until the photo...
the cupboard is getting a bit Full.

Better now the BX is out..for a few days..



> but this is usually signs of a ph fluctuation


. 
Could Well be...that is why I needed the more accurate ph meter.
My guage is a pool guage..only goes downto about 6.8...
so I'm having to guess it at a couple of shades lighter..
Maidens Water colour.

The Soil PH meter that I got for £7..$10..actually Will measure water PH..
I will test how accurate against the water one..and let you know.

From the Soil ph..reading of 7..higher than I thought.
It also has a light meter on...
my cupboard is registering at 850..and the natural light 200.

I don't boil the vinegar for the water buffering..that is just for the kettle.

It goes in cold....
I bubble...that way I know it is getting a good mix...
then I test.

I'll test my run off when I get my water meter....couple of days...

The compo is ph balanced...so I'm just wondering if they could have taken the hit when I gave first feed....
I'll check the feed plus water levels when it gets here too.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> IF..a picture Paints a thousand words..then why can't I paint you.....
> (Tell Salvalas..Kojak..just me then.........)
> 
> 'Least I'm singing again...that IS Good news....isn't it...?.....
> ...


What brown leaf? Kick their ass Mossy! 



43Hitman said:


> I'm sorry man, I'm stoned so I found that pretty funny.  Hope your shipment gets here soon. lol


Yeah this thing has been pretty entertaining this morning. 

I could have swore that I looked to see where the tester was shipping from. I was pretty medicated that day and I looked at a bunch of different products.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

btw... did my first real feed on the ladies last night... 1/4 tsp bat guano/ 1/2 tsp FF Tiger bloom, 1/2 tsp FF Root Drench, 4 tsp FF Big Bloom into 1.5 gal water... watered in evenly... responding well... wait till 6tommorrows pics... accelerating fast now!


----------



## HawkDidIt (Dec 1, 2010)

Will it hurt the yield you think to stay 12/12.
this was at 31 days.





this is at 33 days still on 20/4.





This is why I think auto.
Thanks for your advise still not shure what i will do leave on 12/12 for know.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> The Soil PH meter that I got for £7..$10..actually Will measure water PH..
> I will test how accurate against the waterone..and let you know.
> 
> From the Soil ph..reading of 7..higher than I thought.
> ...


That settles it.. I am just going to have to get a soil tester. What is the brand on that Mossy?


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

It is hard m8...
that Could be pre-pistills..like a long season girl.
We have seen a few of those on 20/4

Judgement call on your part.

I looked at the height of them..the way they were bursting out of the cupboard..
But..
If the are AF on 12/12..that Could be a bit stretch.

Leaving them on 12/12 if they are Auto..will make them a bit slower..but won't really hurt them..
They are absolutely Covered in bud..
so you are gonna get a good harvest.

Putting them on 18/6 or 20/4 if they are long season will probably put a Stop on them.


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

wow..just went to get this for HBS..and saw something else interesting...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gardeners-Meter-pH-Light-Water/dp/B003F5Y8RI/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1291216564&sr=8-10

back in a tick

Look at this one..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gardeners-Soil-pH-Fertility-Meter/dp/B003F5YVPM/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1291216778&sr=8-8

It measures the P-K-N as well..
now That would stop people over ferting.....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> Cheers m8..........I was meaning for you to have a look at 43Hitmans leaf....
> But..
> I'm appreciating the info...
> 
> How much is that IOU now...


LOL i see something and i go into diag mode, 43's plants look great and that spot is really nothing, unless it spreads then we need to be concerned. I dont think its gonna do that though.

I havent been keeping a tally but.....   Its the least i can do for you my friend  it all comes out in the wash karma here help diag sick plant there it all balances out.



> I thought the yellow was a bit singe at first...they are getting damn near the light.
> I didn't notice the other leaf until the photo...
> the cupboard is getting a bit Full.


i hear ya i hope i dont run into this either, i may have some nice sized ladies this round as it looks the tired method is working nice.
The reason i thought it was nute burn was because its just one tip under the main canopy nothing else around it looks touched



> My guage is a pool guage..only goes downto about 6.8...


same as me, i still dont have a meeter other than the eye and some dye. Its been working for years now though



> The Soil PH meter that I got for £7..$10..actually Will measure water PH..
> I will test how accurate against the water one..and let you know.


be looking for the info here as i am in the market for one. I want to see what the actual digital numbers are on my mixes, ive never seen it other than through a dropper




> I'll test my run off when I get my water meter....couple of days...


See i knew i taught you well 
Look at you measuring run off and all that good shit


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> wow..just went to get this for HBC..and saw something else interesting...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gardeners-Meter-pH-Light-Water/dp/B003F5Y8RI/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1291216564&sr=8-10
> 
> ...


I'm going to look for that second meter. That looks nice!


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

> See i knew i taught you well
> Look at you measuring run off and all that good shit


You are gonna charge me more for the Consult now..aren't you...
I can feel it in me water...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> You are gonna charge me more for the Consult now..aren't you...
> I can feel it in me water...


nah you get free consults my friend 
no co pay either


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> wow..just went to get this for HBC..and saw something else interesting...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gardeners-Meter-pH-Light-Water/dp/B003F5Y8RI/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1291216564&sr=8-10
> 
> ...


Yeah, that would really take the guesswork out of feeding your plants. Seems like a very useful tool.


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

> Wow.. Everyone seems a lil feisty this morning.


HBS..just noticed...you didn't think FullD and I were fighting did you....



> Mossy you've exceeded your limit my friend
> Since when could you tell me how much to smoke...?.......


That was wind up...must remember to put the.......in so you all know...

we were talking on messages last night..and it was the only way he could tell me my mail box was Full....


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 1, 2010)

HAHA... Not at all. What is the use of being friends if you can't heckle each other from time to time?


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

We are Professional......

Keeps the Fun in it...








FullD..another one..no mistaking that eh!...

out of the small pot with two...



> Yeah, that would really take the guesswork out of feeding your plants. Seems like a very useful tool.


It looks good to me.

FullD..the light meter..I said 200 natural...850 lighted cupboard...
well when the sun came round..

I stuck in the direct light...2,000...wowsers eh!


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

WARNING

viewers of a nervous disposition..Please look away Now...
the following post contains scenes of extreme mutilation...







Two little poppets sitting in a Pot....







One had Balls..and the other had not...







so Mossy got the scissors...
and cut its Head off.....   

Leaves the girl in there on her own.

Right...You can look back now...
It is over.

No female plants were hurt in the making of this post......

FullD..the leaf damage was from her drying out over-night..she should be better now with the male out..
Fingers Crossed...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Well jeez... you won't even let him get his nut off first? I tell you he was dissapointed!

But, in the interst of better things... I guess its ok... 

When you first laid out that warning I thought you were gonna show us grapgical images of 2 plants "mating"

lol

J

Just rolled up a nice J of my KM's... canna vodka in freezer... 1.75 litrs w/ 4 oz KM


----------



## Rtoke (Dec 1, 2010)

dammm slow down the thread, ive lost track were i posted last,

yeah cheers mossy, fullD has helped me out alot with the soil mixture. Its been a mission but i think i might have one

thing is - i cant get any "good soil mix" were i am, so that means i got to mix ma own lol .

ohh and every ones plants look awesome, Rep for you all 

peace


----------



## H2grOw (Dec 1, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> It's good to see another fisherman in the group also. Nothing like being stoned and having a big one on the line. WHAT A RUSH!!!


Fisherman here as well. Fishing and toking go great together. Largemouth bass is my species of choice. Also do a little trout fishing in the springtime until the bass are active.

Puff, puff, cast...



John Mondello said:


> Bow fishing! yes!... My dad used to have a setup for that... sadly hegave it away before I was old enough to claim it! But admittedly, I grew up tickling and spearing as well as line fishing trout... east branch delaware river catskill mountains.... and when you posted your pics of the BRM's I got a big old "trout woodie"
> 
> lol
> 
> J


The east branch is where I fish. Same nice trout in there if you can find them. Also some good sucker fishing near the DEP border in Walton.


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

> When you first laid out that warning I thought you were gonna show us grapgical images of 2 plants "mating"


Ha ha..you know the Big stud male in the BX1....
This one IS the matching female...
so we might as well let Big Stud...and his Brother do the job.

And..if I keep the male in with her..I was gonna have to transplant..

Hopefully this kills two birds with one stone.



> Just rolled up a nice J of my KM's... canna vodka in freezer... 1.75 litrs w/ 4 oz KM


Sounds like a good night....

Got my thinking head on...gonna say...mmmmm...Saturday..first sex on your cuboard...

Rtoke..


> thing is - i cant get any "good soil mix" were i am, so that means i got to mix ma own


Not even universal compo m8...?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

H2grOw said:


> Puff, puff, cast...


 
 glad to hear! trout is my favortie... although I've done some striper fishing in the local trib river... and thats a hell of a rush! 25 lber on line is fun!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

saturday huh? sweet... I was thinking thur or friday... but you would kow better than me... 21 today.... sat would be 24....
guess I'm just anxious

vodka has 4 1/2 days to go... got a half gal jar... filled it 4 z and the vodka... about 1/4" space on top... cant barely shake it!... thinking of "pouriong a sample off later"


----------



## Rtoke (Dec 1, 2010)

mossy - whats universal compo ?? compost ??

i can get, soiless mix / coco ( its from a hydroponic store ), compost, manure, a allright potting mix ( peat, compost, chicken manure ), worm castings, ect..

and powder nutes like blood and bone, pot ash ect..

cheers


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

Woops..Friday..was thinking 2 days..
But..
I thought it was Thursday today..doh....



> cant barely shake it!...


I'm always frightened I drop it...with it being slippery out the freezer..



> thinking of "pouriong a sample off later"


Can't hurt..

Rtoke..I mean the stuff you buy from garden centres for growing your tomatoes..geraniums in.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 1, 2010)

H2grOw said:


> Fisherman here as well. Fishing and toking go great together. Largemouth bass is my species of choice. Also do a little trout fishing in the springtime until the bass are active.
> 
> Puff, puff, cast...
> 
> ...


Yeah I do some LM fishing as well.. I use this topwater frog that is unreal. Bass cannot resist it.



John Mondello said:


> glad to hear! trout is my favortie... although I've done some striper fishing in the local trib river... and thats a hell of a rush! 25 lber on line is fun!


Stripers are alot of fun. They really know how to dig for deep water and bend a pole in half.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Yeah I do some LM fishing as well.. I use this topwater frog that is unreal. Bass cannot resist it.
> 
> 
> 
> Stripers are alot of fun. They really know how to dig for deep water and bend a pole in half.


East Branch Delaware? Shit... you know where I grew up then.... we might know each other lol

and I meant Hudson for the trib... 

ever fish anywhere near the Delhi Golf Course?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> Woops..Friday..was thinking 2 days..
> But..
> I thought it was Thursday today..doh....
> 
> ...


 
Oh sweet, so I wasn't too far off... assuming we're right... lol and assuming I didn't get bad gentics... and all that shtuff....

I'm afraid of dropping it too... that jar is VERY slippery frozen in a glaze o frost ice!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 1, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> mossy - whats universal compo ?? compost ??
> 
> i can get, soiless mix / coco ( its from a hydroponic store ), compost, manure, a allright potting mix ( peat, compost, chicken manure ), worm castings, ect..
> 
> ...


I know that you can get Miracle-Gro organic choice (they sell it everywhere). All I used was 70% MG, 30% cheap potting soil. Then I added a bunch shitload of perlite and some whole Sphagnum Moss to keep everything real fluffy. Everything I used I got from the local chain stores in my area. (and I live in a very rural area) 

Oh and I put 10 dozen night crawlers to live in the mix for 3 weeks before I used it. Not sure if this helped any but it surely couldn't hurt.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> I know that you can get Miracle-Gro organic choice (they sell it everywhere). All I used was 70% MG, 30% cheap potting soil. Then I added a bunch shitload of perlite and some whole Sphagnum Moss to keep everything real fluffy. Everything I used I got from the local chain stores in my area. (and I live in a very rural area)
> 
> Oh and I put 10 dozen night crawlers to live in the mix for 3 weeks before I used it. Not sure if this helped any but it surely couldn't hurt.


Do you find that you need to feed your plants often with this mix HBS?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 1, 2010)

Rtoke coco is the best as a base in a mix, it doesn't get acidic as it composts. So there is very little need for Dolomitic lime. That and it's like crack for autos. 


This thread is mega.. Gives me warm fuzzys. 

Troll free from how long now  Can't knock this thread.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 1, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> East Branch Delaware? Shit... you know where I grew up then.... we might know each other lol
> 
> and I meant Hudson for the trib...
> 
> ever fish anywhere near the Delhi Golf Course?


That was H2gr0w that said he fished the Delaware.. It would be pretty funny if you knew each other though.


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

> 30% cheap potting soil.


That is the stuff I use.

You don't have to go to a head-shop for it.



> Oh sweet, so I wasn't too far off... assuming we're right... lol and assuming I didn't get bad gentics... and all that shtuff....


Aye...all this stuff about the non-af af's makes people worry.
They look Fine to me.
But..you will be happier when you know.

Way I was thinking..day to get the ferts into their system..day to react...
Fingers Crossed


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

> This thread is mega.. Gives me warm fuzzys.


You be careful with your fuzzys..you can get arrested for things like that....

I posted FullD's 30,000 mark yesterday @ 3.30pm..
by the time I came back in this morning..he had another 1,100 Views..
Less than 24 hours...

It is Madness....


----------



## Rtoke (Dec 1, 2010)

huuh ?? so what is universal compo - still stuck here ?

nope i cant get mirical grow soil. the thing is i want all the nutes in the soil ? so i dont have to feed then ferts buy watering them ? like a super soil.

if i want to feed them liquid ferts i would just buy plain old potting soil,

cheers


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> That is the stuff I use.
> 
> You don't have to go to a head-shop for it.
> 
> ...


fingers def crossed!
We'll know soon enough... couldn't believe this morning when i peeked.. they almost doubled in size in a very short time (8 hrs?)!

HBS... yes it would be very funny if I knew him! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> huuh ?? so what is universal compo - still stuck here ?
> 
> nope i cant get mirical grow soil. the thing is i want all the nutes in the soil ? so i dont have to feed then ferts buy watering them ? like a super soil.
> 
> ...


 
Unless you're running femizined seeds.. your best not to have too much fert in the soil.... it causes a lot of males, I'm told... and these guys seem to know..


----------



## K21701 (Dec 1, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> huuh ?? so what is universal compo - still stuck here ?
> 
> nope i cant get mirical grow soil. the thing is i want all the nutes in the soil ? so i dont have to feed then ferts buy watering them ? like a super soil.
> 
> ...


Can you get Osmocote where you are?? It is time released and last for up to 4 months. I just started a #1 Royal Queen Kush....a freebie from Attitude....I am growing hempy style in perlite and a tablespoon of osmocote...Since it was a free seed I am going to test this Osmocote out and not give any nutes through the entire grow....


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 1, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Do you find that you need to feed your plants often with this mix HBS?


All I give them is fish fert and molasses once a week for two weeks. I mix in thrive alive and a small amount of bone with the first feeding and that is it. I do start off with a small amount of root inoculant and then I give the soil another bigger shot of inoculant 2 weeks in.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks HBS, I have a 16Q bag of MGOC and a bag of perlite and was thinking of adding some wormcastings to it. I already have the thrive alive (red, and green) and I think I have that fish fert. What i have is Alaska brand NPK= 5-1-1. 

Also, the Speed Devil #2 popped soil in less than a day! Holy crap thats the fastest for me yet, they usually take about 2 days.


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 1, 2010)

wow this forum is steady exploding! Love all the info. glad to see you in here dargo, as ive enjoyed your pics in past.

@ Mossy, I just got a pitbull/shepard mix puppy, almost 4weeks old. a needy little whinner, but has already found a placce in my heart.

Green chocolate is on my "to try" list. 
While watcing tutorials on bubblehash, i started t think... Canna-Ice Cream? I havt looked into it, but i know we have a homemade icecream machine somwhere...


----------



## mossys (Dec 1, 2010)

> if i want to feed them liquid ferts i would just buy plain old potting soil,


Yup..that is exactly what I do.

That is why mine are Big.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

nice... I was thinkig of surprising my a few of my friends with some ice cream with "cana-chocolate" over it.... mmmm


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

mossys said:


> Yup..that is exactly what I do.
> 
> That is why mine are Big.


 
word... I like liquids because you can meter it when and where you want it and also because you can "help" give them a boost toward flowering with the nutes.... its nice to have all the hysterisis controls at your finger tips... so to type.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

So basically you guys go with weak/cheap potting soil and then just feed with your teas and or liquid nutes when watering?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 1, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Thanks HBS, I have a 16Q bag of MGOC and a bag of perlite and was thinking of adding some wormcastings to it. I already have the thrive alive (red, and green) and I think I have that fish fert. What i have is Alaska brand NPK= 5-1-1.
> 
> Also, the Speed Devil #2 popped soil in less than a day! Holy crap thats the fastest for me yet, they usually take about 2 days.


That is the same fish fert as mine. 

All of mine popped in about 12 hrs. Its been 4 days since they all sprouted. 1 of the DDR's doesn't look too good. It has not developed at all in three days. Strange thing though.. Where the 1st set of true leaves start to grow there is tiny sticks protruding. They almost look like roots. Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

That fish stuff is stinky as hell too. I only used it once on my very first plant(bagseed) that was a male.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, actually, yes and no... I use FF Ocean Forest... but I use a 2" "soil plug" of sandy no-nute soil for starting seeds in in the pot with the FFOF... then very light nutes through and through


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well, actually, yes and no... I use FF Ocean Forest... but I use a 2" "soil plug" of sandy no-nute soil for starting seeds in in the pot with the FFOF... then very light nutes through and through


What kind of soil plugs? Link?

Duh, actually I think I know what you mean now. You germ in very bland soil then transplant.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 1, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> What kind of soil plugs? Link?
> 
> Duh, actually I think I know what you mean now. You germ in very bland soil then transplant.


Like this, Except I am using a starter pot made of organic fibers filled with a starting mix of peat and very fine perlite as my "plug"


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 1, 2010)

Grr.. it isn't letting me upload a photo. It is asking for the url. wtf?

http://picture.vzw.com/mi/592750460_2109804394_0.jpeg?limitsize=580,480&outquality=56&ext=.jpg&border=1,0,0,0


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 1, 2010)

Whats up ladies and gentlemen. In order to keep myself from calling everyone I know to talk about growing pot and auto flower breeds like I have joined a cult or something. I will play it safe and share with you people instead. Here are a few pics from today. I have them under 36 CFLs, nine 42watt and twenty seven 26watt bulbs. I also had a friend give me three cheap little LED panels. I think I can stop adding bulbs now.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

Damn nice plants teflondummy. What breed and strain?


----------



## Rtoke (Dec 1, 2010)

yes im gona grow fems ! cant get osmocote or what ever it is ?

so ill buy potting soil - just found one wich i think i can get - LINK CLICK HERE, and a soiless mix, mix them both together to germ and grow my seedlings in and transplant into same mix but with blood &bone / pot ash ??

cheers


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 1, 2010)

All of them except #8 are shortstuff seeds. I got a twenty seed mix from attitude. They were not individually labeled. I wish I could find out what is what though because there are a couple that I would like grow again. #8 is a dinafem road runner, it was a freebie.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a road runner going my self, mine looks a lot like a sativa plant.


----------



## Viagro (Dec 1, 2010)

Anybody ever grow Fast Bud 24/0 throughout? Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## FarmingNinja (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm a cheap (poor) bastard and for my photo girls I got to Lowes and get the $1.48 1.5cf top soil and a bag of $1.48 1.5cf composted manure a $4 bag of perlite and a $4 40lb bag of lime. Mix the top soil, manure and perlite, add a little lime and sometimes mix in some yard dirt if i need to cover more plants. Other than that I might add some diluted fruit juice and thats it for veg. In flower I use MG for roses(gasp!). I might not have master grower results but they've been respectable, especially for CFLs.
I'm about 3 weeks into flower and when these finish I'm getting a 600w hps and hoping to order some AF seeds, the first run will be for seeds anyway so I don't mind males but just wondering if this mix would be ok for AFs or should I go with something lighter? I'm also considering going with hempy buckets instead of soil after seeing some very nice grows with them.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 1, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> I have a road runner going my self, mine looks a lot like a sativa plant.


 I have seen a couple of pics of other peoples RRs and they look different than mine not to mention different from each other.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

Viagro said:


> Anybody ever grow Fast Bud 24/0 throughout? Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


I'm growing one now under 20/4. I firmly believe that they need at least a little time of darkness to focus on root production. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Viagro (Dec 1, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> I'm growing one now under 20/4. I firmly believe that they need at least a little time of darkness to focus on root production. I'll let you know how it goes.


Thanks. I'm forced to experiment. I might go all the way with it if things go well. If not, I'll have to figure out a way to utilize a more conventional schedule.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 1, 2010)

Rtoke: That looks like good soil to use. If it is good for things you eat, it will be good for your autos. I get the feeling it is an organic mix, there are warnings about the micro oganisms in the soil. The blood and bone meal will help for flower nutes. Bat guano is a very good flower nute, high in PKs. 

Viagro: 20/4 will work fine for you. You will want some kind of dark period.

Farmingninja: Your soil mix will work great for autos. It should get them to the flower point, with little watered nutes needed. The rose formula will work, but you won't see me endorse MG products very often. Only if you have no other choice  Ease the autos into the MG, any watered nute for that matter.


----------



## Rtoke (Dec 1, 2010)

cheers bighill ! strait up answer ! nice.

i can only get guano liquid ferts tho, how about pot ash ??

cheers


----------



## FarmingNinja (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks for the reply BH. Yeah the MG is just something i came across on clearance once day and seemed ok for flowering. i'm pretty cautious with it, about 1/8 to 1/4 strength a couple of times a week unless they seem to want more.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha hey FD remember how I was telling you about how much she really looks for the light for about 2 hours a day. Check this out.


----------



## Viagro (Dec 1, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Viagro: 20/4 will work fine for you. You will want some kind of dark period.


Thanks, Bighill, but there's an unfortunate reason I'm forced to try this. I might regret it, but it's going great guns now, and there are some incredible harvests from the land of the midnight sun, so I'm hoping this strain can manage.

If things go wonky, I'll work something out, but if it goes well...well, I'll have learned something. I know some strains are advertised as capable of a 24/0 cycle. I'll keep my fingers crossed for now, but all suggestions are considered and noted.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 1, 2010)

Rtoke: Yup, potash will be good it is a good source of potassium. I really can't speak about what ratios to mix it, or what K content it will contain. You'll have to do some googling about it. 



> Potash is important for agriculture because it improves water retention, yield, nutrient value, taste, colour, texture and disease resistance of food crops. It has wide application to fruit and vegetables, rice, wheat and other grains, sugar, corn, soybeans, palm oil and cotton, all of which benefit from the nutrients quality enhancing propertiesPotash is important for agriculture because it improves water retention, yield, nutrient value, taste, colour, texture and disease resistance of food crops. It has wide application to fruit and vegetables, rice, wheat and other grains, sugar, corn, soybeans, palm oil and cotton, all of which benefit from the nutrients quality enhancing properties


Viargo: I am far north aswell, alot of my intrest in autos is outdoors. There isn't much else that will finish outside for me. A user on icmag grew some autos above the arctic circle this year. Some finished for him. Some finished for me too. Some beeing the main word


----------



## b.R. (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey everybody, i just had a quick question regarding yellowing of the leaves. I am on day 39 and on the very first sets of leaves that showed, the fan leaves, which are towards the bottom, are starting to look like they are dying and yellowing. The rest of the plant looks great and is in good shape. Its just the first sets of fan leaves that are doing this. I know the further into flowering you are, some lower leaves will yellow, but, as this is my first grow i just want to make sure that is natural and not a major problem. And if it is natural, without any problems, would it be a good idea to trim those dying, yellowing leaves off or just leave them on.?. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!!!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 1, 2010)

Well if its yellowing in a uniform manner then its prolly just the plant feeding off of what it has stored so far. I usually only trim off a leaf when it's completely yellow, that way I know the plant has used all it can out of that particular leaf. However, a leaf that is yellowing in an abnormal way, such as tips only, or inside out, then that is usually an indication that there is some sort of deficiency going on. I would suggest posting up some pics so some of the experts like Mossy, FullDuplex and John can take a look and give you a more accurate diagnosis. Hope this helps. Peace.


----------



## b.R. (Dec 1, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Well if its yellowing in a uniform manner then its prolly just the plant feeding off of what it has stored so far. I usually only trim off a leaf when it's completely yellow, that way I know the plant has used all it can out of that particular leaf. However, a leaf that is yellowing in an abnormal way, such as tips only, or inside out, then that is usually an indication that there is some sort of deficiency going on. I would suggest posting up some pics so some of the experts like Mossy, FullDuplex and John can take a look and give you a more accurate diagnosis. Hope this helps. Peace.


Thanks alot for the help hitman. Yes, mine is yellowing the whole leaf, Its not the tips or anything or in patches, its just on the fan leaves at the bottom that were the very first leaves to grow. But if anyone else has any suggestions, its greatly appreciated....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> What kind of soil plugs? Link?
> 
> Duh, actually I think I know what you mean now. You germ in very bland soil then transplant.


 
yup thats right lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Whats up ladies and gentlemen. In order to keep myself from calling everyone I know to talk about growing pot and auto flower breeds like I have joined a cult or something. I will play it safe and share with you people instead. Here are a few pics from today. I have them under 36 CFLs, nine 42watt and twenty seven 26watt bulbs. I also had a friend give me three cheap little LED panels. I think I can stop adding bulbs now.View attachment 1299720View attachment 1299721View attachment 1299722View attachment 1299723View attachment 1299724View attachment 1299725View attachment 1299726View attachment 1299727View attachment 1299728View attachment 1299730


 
nice work teflon... lookin great!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

b.R. said:


> Thanks alot for the help hitman. Yes, mine is yellowing the whole leaf, Its not the tips or anything or in patches, its just on the fan leaves at the bottom that were the very first leaves to grow. But if anyone else has any suggestions, its greatly appreciated....


hitman on the right is right on here... leaves yellowing from bottom to top is natural... using up the nutrients (especially N) from the bottom to the top... when plants need nutrient if they don't have it available... they will transport nitrogen from one part to another as nitrogen is portable within ther plant structure.
thats not to say that they are not being fed well... actually sounds like your feed balance is about perfect.


J


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 1, 2010)

you know it would be great if somebody came out with an AF book


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

well maybe we should pool together and write one... probably make a fortune!

We'll call it "Autonomous"



sound good FD n Mossy?


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 1, 2010)

these are some pictures of my girls, Diesel Ryders day35/40


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking good on the DDR's man! let us know how they turn out!

Todays pics at Day 22

Mossy n FD: see the little bit of yellow streaking on some? Is my PH potentially going out?

or bleaching from the HPS and an additional 12,000 lumens present?


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks, wat strain is that?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

three different... ordered from marijuanaseeds.nl

They are Low Ryder #2, Auto-Berry (Blueberry cross), Auto widow (White Widow Cross)


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 2, 2010)

AW sounds interesting, im curious to see how those turn out...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

Well I'll be posting pics everyday and reporting progress... full track lof charts are in effect... and I'll be breeding feminized seeds from them... letchay know how that goes too if you stay tuned in to the thread!

J

ps - I like ur signature


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 2, 2010)

yea ill stay tuned ill be posting pics every so often also...
and yeah im planning on getting seeds too i got one plant fully pollinated from top to bottom, the rest im gonna wait a few days the pollinate them on the lower bud sights.
anyway off to bed ill check bk in the morning.

p.s. me too thought is was hella funny


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 2, 2010)

gez finally got caught up on the thread. I LOVE the idea of an AF book and it wouldnt be right to name it anything else besides The art of the auto..!! Anyways JM are your auto~berry dutch passion just curious..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

I believe they originated from there but I had to buy through a UK based reseller... marijuanaseeds.nl

But I believe they are DP.. I know my Super Silver Haze (photos) are and they are from the same place...

Glad you were able to catch up... I've been on all the time and alsmost every time I log on theres a new post!

Yo mossys... drinking a canna-screwdriver to you, FD, BH, 43hitmnan and my friends! cheers!
J

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/auto-pack-feminized.html - my seeds


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh ok got a link for it I couldnt seem to find it on there.. Heres a link to dutch passions I was referring too I want to try just trying to get some more info on them.. www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dutch-passion-auto-blueberry/prod_1853.html


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

Couldn't find what? Dutch Passion?
This is the descriptor from your link... check my link and read description... effectively the same... I'm pretty sure they source from ducth passion for their autos... they source from DP most of the time for most of their products..


As an automatic genetic source Dutch Passion have used Canadian Ruderalis genetics backcrossing until the F4 generation resulted in AutoBlueberry to become 100% automatic. The F4 autoflowered 100% , 25 days after germination of the seeds. Dutch Passion AutoBlueberry seeds (F5) were produced by selfing the F4.
The plants still carry most of the Blueberry characteristics, so the phenotype is distinctive Blueberry. Most plants display the famous light blue/purple colouring, characteristic of Blueberry. Smell and taste are sweet and fruity (blueberry). The strength and quality of the high/stone is above moderate.


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 2, 2010)

Did you edit after I posted bro your trippin me out or it might be this kandy im blzn haha wtf , EDIT: no not dutch passion I was talking about yours but I think you edited as I was replying or i didnt read your post fully sorry bro for the confusion and gl on your grow they look great.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL... I did edit my post... often do that to reduce number of posts and help people like you catch up! lol
and thanks for the compliment on my grow


----------



## Viagro (Dec 2, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Viargo: I am far north aswell, alot of my intrest in autos is outdoors. There isn't much else that will finish outside for me. A user on icmag grew some autos above the arctic circle this year. Some finished for him. Some finished for me too. Some beeing the main word


I hear you, Bighill. I'm watching carefully, and if it doesn't get it in gear, I'm going to plan B.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

they definetly are the way to go for shot season... about 75 days outdoors!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

Started my 3 in 1 pot test Today Mr. Monsenior Mossy and Missour Duplex (pronounced Duplay') ... lol

1 AB
1 AW
1 LR#2
Pic on the right is most of my mini seed bank

well all of my auto bank and none of my photo bank
J


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 2, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> View attachment 1300600View attachment 1300599
> 
> Started my 3 in 1 pot test Today *Mr. Monsenior Mossy and Missour Duplex (pronounced Duplay')* ... lol
> 
> ...


Haha, good shit right there. Duplay, lol.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

lol like that? its my outrageous french acce'nt


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 2, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> lol like that? its my outrageous french acce'nt



lol yeah that struck me pretty funny this morning. On a side note, the wifey and I sampled a bit of that White Dwarf that's been hanging for a few days. Its not cured yet, but it sure as hell put a smile on her face. I'm very pleased with the taste, kinda citrusy(i think i just made up a word).


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

nice! wish i had some white dwarf in grow to look forward to comparing... oh well... and I think citrusy is actually a word although I doubt we're spelling it right... but hey, I'm not a grammar teacher... lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

Mossy:

I got my calcs figured for sequentials... I can do 7 per week and end up harvesting 28 a monthon rotational... 28 ozs a month!
anyway... not doing that for now... as I have 36 Super Silver Hazes copying that will have to fit in in March/April and then on to clones for outdoor for the month of may.

But also, I transplanted those KM's I started a couple weeks ago and they had hit the bottom about a week ago... so that tells me 2 weeks maximum in my 3 x 3 x 5 starter trays... then mandatory trasnplant to avoid flowering. So that means the top chamber can only be used for the first 2 weeks.. but then if my 3 -in-a-pot experiment works ok.. i could do all my autos on the bottom chamber and run all my clones on the top nand avoid the transplanting... there we go...

I knew talking to you would help even if you weren't here! lol

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

> i knew talking to you would help even if you weren't here! Lol


LMHO......
Just got a bit running around to do....

Back shortly..tea-time..I hope.

If not..keep partying without me...

I'm not the only one here that can talk the hind legs off a Donkey



> but then if my 3 -in-a-pot experiment works ok..


If I can..you can....4 to an 8 inch pot.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

rofl... talk the hnd legs off a donkey... im gonna have to use that... rofl

tt you in a few

maybe i should get some square pots huh? more soil per sq ft and all


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Haha hey FD remember how I was telling you about how much she really looks for the light for about 2 hours a day. Check this out.
> 
> View attachment 1299980View attachment 1299981


Indeed they do love to lean towards that light.
I keep all mine in a steady rotation that way they can balance out 

Looking great hitman treating those little ladies like champs


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

Im cutting my way through the last 5 pages 
so if i miss a reply i am sorry guys but im catching up


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

I rotate mine as well even under the HPS... try to keep overall avg lighting equal from plant to plant.... mmmm plus i just have to touch em and move em!

ok I'm sicka lookin at these perfect tits I cant have... this fog bitch gotta go..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

np... always figure the first half hour of someones logon is catchup time... lol


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 2, 2010)

UPDATE.. 1 DDR seedling is a goner. It never developed after being the last to sprout 5 days ago and is now turning brown. I am now down to 2 Easy Ryder and 1 DDR seedlings.

  
The humble abode, Double Diesel Ryder day6 and Easy Ryder day 6.



I started to LST Tessa this morning.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

very nce HBS!

Should I be LST'ing my ladies? 

sorry to hear you lost a girl... its always hard...

good karma sent my friend..

J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss HBS....I will smoke one in her memory....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 2, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> very nce HBS!
> 
> Should I be LST'ing my ladies?
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir. At least I kind of saw it coming with the non development. (my cup is always half full)

On the LST question.. It is a good thing to do to if you want all your colas relatively the same size. I am not sure about doing it with an extremely short plant. I noticed Tessa was beginning to really stretch so I figured what the hell. I can't go to extreme with it because she is just in a coffee can. I figure to get 5 colas roughly the same size. That is what I am going for anyways.. we will see


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 2, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Sorry for your loss HBS....I will smoke one in her memory....


Thanks K2.. I think I will join you in some herbal motivation.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

ahhh right... so maybe I should do a few of my Auto Berries up with LST cuz they are stretchin a little..

And of copurse I'm in on the herbal motion.. though I must say... the canna-tea I drank a while ago is starting to kick in...  

bingers from me!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> L
> If not..keep partying without me...


See the thing is though its not a party until your here my friend

And that plant is becoming a MONSTER ooo weeee
i think that DC is gonna rock your world my friend 
Yum Yum Yum


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the advice FD! I will flush my babies as soon as "Night Time" is over.... wake and trach ....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

@ HBS
sorry to hear that you lost one man
ill smoke to her honor tonight 2x

Its always hard for me the first days. I always freak out until they germ
they have to make it to day 5 before i start to replax. So much can go wrong 
in those first few days as they are so venerable.

I have always been that way and i have a 100% germ ratio
most of the time, but the fear never settles its been like this 
since i put my first bean in the ground......years later still the same.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Ok, thanks for the advice FD! I will flush my babies as soon as "Night Time" is over.... wake and trach ....


Sounds good. I do have a question for you though.
After reading what i put up there i thought of somehting

I know that you are using a slight mix in your fog, but are you using them in the soil too?
Just wondering because i have a theory.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 2, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> ahhh right... so maybe I should do a few of my Auto Berries up with LST cuz they are stretchin a little..
> 
> And of copurse I'm in on the herbal motion.. though I must say... the canna-tea I drank a while ago is starting to kick in...
> 
> bingers from me!


Canna-tea.. NICE! 

I say do it up with your Berries. They could turn out to be little blueberry works of art. At least.. you can say you have experimented with LST.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Sounds good. I do have a question for you though.
> After reading what i put up there i thought of somehting
> 
> I know that you are using a slight mix in your fog, but are you using them in the soil too?
> Just wondering because i have a theory.


no... just in the fog 1/8 tsp per gal grow FFGB.. and fogger is down yesterday and today... and till next tues I think.... fan went bad... I ranted about that a while back.. lol

I did yesterday do a mix of light nutes...
think 1/2 tsp guano, 1/4 tsp FFTB, 4 tsp FFBB, 1/2 tsp FFRD to 1.5 gal water
sprinkled over all and then watered in with reg water...


so thats probably what caused it

HBS: fair enough... will try after my E-flush.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> no... just in the fog 1/8 tsp per gal grow FFGB.. and fogger is down yesterday and today... and till next tues I think.... fan went bad... I ranted about that a while back.. lol
> 
> I did yesterday do a mix of light nutes...
> think 1/2 tsp guano, 1/4 tsp FFTB, 4 tsp FFBB, 1/2 tsp FFRD to 1.5 gal water
> ...


I remember you talking about the system being down but i am wondering if the damage came before the machine failing. Its almost as if the fog could have caused this. I know most of your plants are over 2 weeks old so a water feed wouldn't have showed this fast. 

How long have you been running the mix in the fog and how often were you running it?

EDIT: I know you have posted this info but i cant find it to save my life


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 2, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> very nice looking plants you have there joker!
> Cant wait to hear about the final weights and smoke report
> these have had my eye for a while


 thank u sir, i will post more pictures 2night. and a full smoke report will come after harvest


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> thank u sir, i will post more pictures 2night. and a full smoke report will come after harvest


great cant wait to see them as well as the report. 

any chance we could get some pics out side the room to get a look at true color?


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 2, 2010)

im sure i can take care of that after the lights come on, they are a little nitrogen D but ill be fixing that 2night aswell.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

FD: Don't think it was from the machine as it was down all yesterday with no signs and then showed this morning
Can you elaborate on your theory?
You think even that little bit of nutes in foliar form would do that? I mean... it's a 5 micron fog... so I'm not sure how many microns a stomata that is open is but I would imagine the fog particles would pass directly through... and then I guess you could overdose them...

thoughts?


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 2, 2010)

imo that almost looks like Zinc deficiencie


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

> And that plant is becoming a MONSTER ooo weeee
> i think that DC is gonna rock your world my friend
> Yum Yum Yum


It's Oguns m8..
the amended water is having that effect on them all....

40cms/16 inches tip to tip...16cms/7 inches tall.

JM..any smell of sex yet....?
Or..
are they still just tantalising you..Vixens...

HBS..I'm chugging one for her too....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> It's Oguns m8..
> the amended water is having that effect on them all....


Damn i missed one....
i saw the extended fans and goofed it.
Either way they look fantastic


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

Well joker... after some research I think your both right

Too much Phosphorus levels affect plant growth by suppressing the uptake of: Iron, potassium and Zinc, potentially causing deficiency symptoms of these nutrients to occur def in plants. A Zinc deficiency is most common under excessive phosphorus conditions,
As well as causing other nutrients to have absorption troubles like zinc and copper. Phosphorus fluctuates when concentrated and combined with calcium





Zinc deficiency my plant


Being as I just nuted them 24 hrs before and they showed it immediately... must've been ok on the phospho... damn these things are even cheap on ferts!
Throttle adjustment via flush set for "Daytime".

Good advice guys! Thank you!

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well joker... after some research I think your both right
> 
> Too much Phosphorus levels affect plant growth by suppressing the uptake of: Iron, potassium and Zinc, potentially causing deficiency symptoms of these nutrients to occur def in plants. A Zinc deficiency is most common under excessive phosphorus conditions,
> As well as causing other nutrients to have absorption troubles like zinc and copper. Phosphorus fluctuates when concentrated and combined with calcium
> ...


Its funny that you posted that cause i was about to type all that out and you got it for me LOL

they are really close related as you can see below
but are two different problems all together.
Zinc Issue






but remember there is a big difference between deficiency, Toxicity, and lock out. But they all can cause the other in retrospect.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

well put FD! Thats the trick... knowing your controls are on... and knowing what changed and when and what that response is and how to fix it!

lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

mossy: welcome!

a slight hint of that stinky cutchie smell we all love so much... but I imagine tommorrow... thats our target day right?
might lose a day on this toxicity thing tho... damn!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

FD: found that info in another thread on this site! lol... its actually a full rundown on deficiencies and toxixcities.... :
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/216537-self-diagnose-your-plants.html

always share


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

Well Spotted guys......

Isn't it bloody marvelous just being able to pop your girls in for a quick health check...

Sweet Service..



> Damn i missed one....


Dreadful..we'll have to put you down for a bit of re-training...

Practice.......practice.......practice......

Not surprised you thought it was DC though..
(Got My bet on it is a male..but I'd be happy to be wrong..)


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> FD: found that info in another thread on this site! lol... its actually a full rundown on deficiencies and toxixcities.... :
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/216537-self-diagnose-your-plants.html
> 
> always share


SHHHHH you have given out my secret lol j/k
didnt know that they had that here. There used to be a good one
its no longer posted.....the pics have all been removed.

Great find, i guess i should have posted the guide i use.
just so much info to post that i didnt want to type it out
until needed.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

I always dodge the typing whenever possible...  too busy designing! I find someone has typed it, videod it, photographed it, grown it, done it, or maybe even humped it at some point... the data is always there...

 ripped btw... tea n choco n bong ... whew!


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

> a slight hint of that stinky cutchie smell we all love so much... but I imagine tommorrow... thats our target day right?


Yeah...Fingers Crossed...

thought they may be getting funky..and giving you a hint by now.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> Yeah...Fingers Crossed...
> 
> thought they may be getting funky..and giving you a hint by now.


like i said... just a little... but that may change by 2.5 hrs from now when i can open up agin...


----------



## K21701 (Dec 2, 2010)

Stinkie cutchie smell?????? In my neck of the woods we refer to that as "Crotch Rot" and you should seek medical attention immediately!!! lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> FD: Don't think it was from the machine as it was down all yesterday with no signs and then showed this morning
> Can you elaborate on your theory?
> You think even that little bit of nutes in foliar form would do that? I mean... it's a 5 micron fog... so I'm not sure how many microns a stomata that is open is but I would imagine the fog particles would pass directly through... and then I guess you could overdose them...
> 
> thoughts?


The theory that i had was along those lines. even with a 5 micron fog the absorption rates of the leaves are really still unknown to my knowledge. I know that they can foliar feed but i dont know how much is too much.

It can come back to a combo of two things here. One the soil you started in.
Is it basic compo or FFOF? I cant remember this one either, please forgive me on that, IF the soil already had trace elements in it then the young plant had access to them. Then there was the mix in the fog too. 

Knowing the plants can "eat" through foliar as well as through roots it could have been an OD due to the young nature of the ladies. You said that the water feed was last night, i don't think that would have cause this because they are old enough to take it I do believe. 

even though our friends are fast and grow all day long i dont feel that this would have shown in hours. with a toxicity it takes time to build up those levels before the signs show. reason i say that is because it doesn't become lethal to the plant until its reached it threshold. then the signs will show and then we get to correct the issue 

hope that made sense


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

What are you planning when they do sex...males out..or orgy..?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> Isn't it bloody marvelous just being able to pop your girls in for a quick health check...
> 
> Sweet Service..


Puts a whole new meaning to rapid service, 
now if Dr's could work this way 



> Dreadful..we'll have to put you down for a bit of re-training...


Well i figure that one every now and then is ok 

and i hope its fem but who knows better than daddy


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> ..or orgy..?


so many levels i could take this but ill be good today

but who dont love a good ole' fashion orgy

hang out with your wang out


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

copy that FD... maybe just existing from the FFOF (which is kinda hot) and then further agitated (tipped past threshold so to speak) by the addition of additional nutes... particularly phosphorus... which most of the nutes I added were high in (spawn hard flower I thought)...

mossy: expected 21 fems as they are femmed seeds... going to force agtate to hermy and then self for my first set of selfs and crosses...

after flowering and only a coupoe of plants.

J


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words about my loss. 

On a positive note, The Ph tester that was estimated to arrive in late Dec.-early Jan. arrived today! Seems as though I have been giving the girls alkaline water. My old test solution was off by .6 

I am sure glad it showed up when it did. Thanks for the good Ju-Ju everyone.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> copy that FD... maybe just existing from the FFOF (which is kinda hot) and then further agitated (tipped past threshold so to speak) by the addition of additional nutes... particularly phosphorus... which most of the nutes I added were high in (spawn hard flower I thought)...
> 
> mossy: expected 21 fems as they are femmed seeds... going to force agtate to hermy and then self for my first set of selfs and crosses...
> 
> ...


exactly what i was thinking, and i would put a 20 on it that it was the phosphorus that caused this trigger so to speak.

And about the femms (mossy correct me if im worng) to make correct ones dont you have to collect the pollen from the hermi female and use the pollen on another plant to get the fem pollen to work correctly eliminating a hermi genetic.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words about my loss.
> 
> On a positive note, The Ph tester that was estimated to arrive in late Dec.-early Jan. arrived today! Seems as though I have been giving the girls alkaline water. My old test solution was off by .6
> 
> I am sure glad it showed up when it did. Thanks for the good Ju-Ju everyone.


anytime always hate to hear about a loss

and did you calibrate it before you used it?


----------



## drmarcusg (Dec 2, 2010)

i hate too be that guy but i keep looking and looking back threw this thread and i cant find anything but hints at "the vinegar"...how much per gal of water? which kind? what the hell does it do? i think i read something about removing cal buildup or something? throw me a bone here


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 2, 2010)

I sure did.. now how often do I need to re-calibrate it? All the instructions were in Chinese.


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

'Course...I was just wondering..with them keeping you waiting if you were gonna get a female dominance...doh..
yes you are...they are Fem...

I'm having one of those days..

I must not post and smoke...I must not post and smoke...I must not...



> And about the femms (mossy correct me if im worng) to make correct ones dont you have to collect the pollen from the hermi female and use the pollen on another plant to get the fem pollen to work correctly eliminating a hermi genetic.


Correct according to the Marijuana Botany Book....


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

> I sure did.. now how often do I need to re-calibrate it? All the instructions were in Chinese.


OMG HBS..you just cracked me up.



> the vinegar"...how much per gal of water?


I'm using about 25 mls..white wine vinegar per gallon of water
But that is because my tap water is very high ph..8.4..
also high in calcium.

You would really need to test your own water..and adjust from your own ph.
​


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> OMG HBS..you just cracked me up.
> 
> ​


LOL... What did I do?

I know any time that I change the battery out I will have to re-calibrate. But is there any way (other than the battery going dead) that it would get out of wack?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks for the tip guys... thought i read that somewhere but didn't entirely get the concept apparently... no prob tho... I'll just make sure I cross them toother fems (same pheno and different as I want to see how the traits play out amongst different crosses...) as per planned


----------



## drmarcusg (Dec 2, 2010)

gotcha i thought maybe it was for another reason other than ph ...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> LOL... What did I do?
> 
> I know any time that I change the battery out I will have to re-calibrate. But is there any way (other than the battery going dead) that it would get out of wack?


you killed me with that one to HBS and the only time i can think of is if you drop it maybe.
Its an instrument so i figure it may be sensitive to shock. Hell who knows ive never used one


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey FD, you've exceeded your limit bro!


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

No probs...drmarcusg
The vigor has come back..we Feel it may be having a bit more than a simple buffering action...
But we aren't sure yet m8.

HBS...


> All the instructions were in Chinese.


that is the kinda thing that normally happens to me.
I hope the one I ordered comes with english instructions..or I'll be stuck.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 2, 2010)

...HEHEHE

Just trying to cover all bases. I don't want to be back to square one and feed my girls alkaline water while I am oblivious to the fact.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> No probs...drmarcusg
> The vigor has come back..we Feel it may be having a bit more than a simple buffering action...
> But we aren't sure yet m8.
> 
> ...


Chinese Bastards! lol

That kind of thing is my life story Mossy. I try to keep my cup of alkaline water half full though.


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

Anon...did I see you say you had a puppy.....?

Have you got any photos..I love puppies
Parent used to breed dogs..so I'm used to loads of them..

4 weeks old is gonna be like having a new baby in the house...all weaning and potty training...

Envious m8...

HBS....


> That kind of thing is my life story Mossy. I try to keep my cup of alkaline water half full though.


Me too m8..you learn to get a sense of humour about it...my cup is half full too.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Hey FD, you've exceeded your limit bro!


should be all set now


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> Have you got any photos..I love puppies


funny you mention this my friend
do you remember me telling you i breed dogs to?

Well i got a Christmas litter on the way ( she's due any day) forgot all about it
well to share about it here
ill have to take some pics once they are here and have their eyes open


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey HBS I have a ph tester and you are supposed to keep the electrode thingy in a solution. Every time I turn mine on I test it in solution before testing any water and calibrate if necessary. I found that the first dozen or so time I used it I had to calibrate, now not so much. I have a Milwaukee PH51 if that helps. Also you should check the manufacturer's website for a manual in English.


----------



## SpeedDevil (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello everyone , great thread just thought i could share my grow if thats ok, this is my second grow cfl only 2- 300 watt red spec cfls, At the moment from day one of germinating seeds, i have 3 maxigom autos going on day 64 a bit slow , 3 speeddevil for sweetseeds at day 59 funny thing about them the SD all 3 look different i guess its what they call unstable strain or phenotypes just a heads up to anyone looking at buying them , all looking good but one seems to have the better genes it has more trics since day 45 and more milky looks like it will be the first to mature. i also have some younger strains 2 fast bud from sweetseeds at day 34 and 1 big devil day 33 from sweetseeds. Also to new growers who want auto seeds sweetseeds has a pretty good deal where u get 3 diff autos 2 seeds of each total 6 seeds for 45 euros. last grow even with many fuks ups the speeddevil yielded 30 grams dry but this time around looking at about 2 zips.


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

> Well i got a Christmas litter on the way ( she's due any day) forgot all about it
> well to share about it here
> ill have to take some pics once they are here and have their eyes open


Woop-di-doo...lots of pup photos..that'll keep me happy.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> Woop-di-doo...lots of pup photos..that'll keep me happy.


yep all kinds of em' i always get excited to see the color schemes they will have
i think that its my fav part of raising them 
(imagine that me liking the colors)


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

SpeedDevil said:


> Hello everyone , great thread just thought i could share my grow if thats ok, this is my second grow cfl only 2- 300 watt red spec cfls, At the moment from day one of germinating seeds, i have 3 maxigom autos going on day 64 a bit slow , 3 speeddevil for sweetseeds at day 59 funny thing about them the SD all 3 look different i guess its what they call unstable strain or phenotypes just a heads up to anyone looking at buying them , all looking good but one seems to have the better genes it has more trics since day 45 and more milky looks like it will be the first to mature. i also have some younger strains 2 fast bud from sweetseeds at day 34 and 1 big devil day 33 from sweetseeds. Also to new growers who want auto seeds sweetseeds has a pretty good deal where u get 3 diff autos 2 seeds of each total 6 seeds for 45 euros. last grow even with many fuks ups the speeddevil yielded 30 grams dry but this time around looking at about 2 zips.View attachment 1301031View attachment 1301030View attachment 1301037View attachment 1301041


Nicely done there SD
those are some mighty fine ladies you have there

Those CFL's seem to be getting bigger and better every day
what nutes and soil are you using?


----------



## bboy! (Dec 2, 2010)

uhm....is there a way to keep a male within a tent of females without pollinating everything?


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

> (imagine that me liking the colors)


Agh..don't say things like that..you will get all white puppies
(I blame LadyD m8..I know those whites were nothing to do with you...) 

JM..did you try your vodka m8....?


----------



## dargo (Dec 2, 2010)

Did someone say puppies???


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

> uhm....is there a way to keep a male within a tent of females without pollinating everything?


Yup T..cut his balls off...
what are you doing with him...?

How did you kill your outdoor M8..?​


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

Ha dargo...
they are cute as buttons..
How old...?

Jack Russels.....?

You aren't doing too bad for snow m8..
some one who has just been over in the NE UK says it was as high as the knees...


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 2, 2010)

aww how cute! 

I own a rat terrier and love him.

JP


----------



## mossys (Dec 2, 2010)

> aww how cute!
> 
> I own a rat terrier and love him.


Cute as buttons..hearts like lions....kinda remind me of AF's..


----------



## drmarcusg (Dec 2, 2010)

check out my grow in my sig it's getting lonely in there! mossy i love you avatar reminds me of a stoned merlin


----------



## bboy! (Dec 2, 2010)

nah i mean keep the male to collect his stuff an pollinate females later  

i didnt kill it ... checked it to water and found only empty holes


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 2, 2010)

another pic from last night.
juss got out of class bout to burn one down!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

dargo said:


> Did someone say puppies???
> 
> View attachment 1301116


Beautiful Dargo 
i see you got jack's there
i breed/raise toy rat terriers 
great looking puppies!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> Agh..don't say things like that..you will get all white puppies
> (I blame LadyD m8..I know those whites were nothing to do with you...)
> 
> JM..did you try your vodka m8....?


i know i know i think that i make the issue worse lol
Who knows maybe out of the 6 i got in there now ill get a slight hue of color 
And i blame Lady D all the time LOL j/k
i still think i have the curse of the white knight


----------



## dargo (Dec 2, 2010)

@ mossy. yea jack russells, I love them! had loads of litters. we seemed to have missed most of the snow but its still well below -0C even in the day.

I got a few alpine strawberry plants in my hps cab, there all flowering nicely. il take some photos tommorrow. i loves my strawberrys


----------



## dargo (Dec 2, 2010)

nice one fd, we love that breed, the puppies are to cute  

I like the black white and tan jacks the most or jacks x yorkshire terrier or jacks x pugs (jugs)
I got 2 bitchs, a short smooth coat and a long rough coated, both black white and tan. I could talk puppies all night lol


----------



## dargo (Dec 2, 2010)

kiff from some of the masses of trim I collected from all the autos grown in the greenhouse over summer. and hash made from it in my diy micro hash press.(The Darginator!) the kif is a bit green as i only had a yogurt pot and stocking to shake the trim. the hash is wonderfull, very fruity smelling


----------



## SpeedDevil (Dec 2, 2010)

I live in spain so i got some spanish organic nutes N 9-1-1 and bloom 2-4-4 im thinking of getting new nutes for blooming tomorrow,what is a good one that this place carries so i can pick it up lajuertadejuanvaldes.com . The soil is just a big bag that i picked up at a flower shop mixed with some allmix.


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 2, 2010)

i just discovered smoking keif. I freeze my grinder, then grind and shake the hell out of it. I put a coin in the weed chamber to assist in gathering as much keif as possible.

It's not the same as bubble hash, but its awesome on its own. and a hell of alot easier then ice water hash.


JP


----------



## dargo (Dec 2, 2010)

do you press or hand roll it, or just smoke it how it is? you should build yourself a Darginator! rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/388999-d-i-y-micro-hash.html


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a pollen press but havent used it much. How long do you press your keif for before you smoke it? i would imagine pressing it would make it burn longer.
I just ordered a keif box, it should rock! 

JP


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

dargo said:


> kiff from some of the masses of trim I collected from all the autos grown in the greenhouse over summer. and hash made from it in my diy micro hash press.(The Darginator!) the kif is a bit green as i only had a yogurt pot and stocking to shake the trim. the hash is wonderfull, very fruity smelling


Thanks for the sweet DIY dargo, imay give this a try. All the shops around here want $75+ for one, and i just havent got to looking on the net, never crosses my mind till i see a post like this one. I already have one of those lights and its already broken 
i may give this a try


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 2, 2010)

as promised pics away from the light show


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

So i come tonight with a little news. I have had 3 of 6 show sex today WOOHoo!
(psst....Mossy ......come real close to the screen that ultra indy one IS a girl)

14 days on the nose so far i have 2 fem's (ICU) and 1 male (BB)
this tells me a couple things, in theory of course. My soil has to be on point.
They made it to sex with nothing but water and some sea weed kelp
i have had a few in the past need nutes as early as 5 days in

AND that its not to hot to produce a ton of males as a result.
the ratio so far speaks for it self. Hope it stays this way fingers crossed (prays to ganja goddess) 

The soil they were started in was my own hand mix 
and its the same soil that i have been transplanting seedlings to in the past
after they got their first set of leaves.

Ill have Pics tomorrow of the sex signs so you guys
can have a look at what they look like at a young young age.
Also i have noticed that there has been something similar in all the auto males i have seen
the crown formation that becomes the head flower on the male will show way before the balls on the nodes do, this has happened to be EVERY time i have a male auto.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 2, 2010)

i really wanted more males for breeding, i popped 5 beans and got 4 girls lol but hey i love my girls


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> as promised pics away from the light show


nice work Joker 
I like the looks of this plant as well as the early tric formation on the leaves
that can only mean good things in the end.

So what are your feeding regiments?
and how much are you adding to the water?
Always like to talk about the methods of our madness


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 2, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> i really wanted more males for breeding, i popped 5 beans and got 4 girls lol but hey i love my girls


not a bad ratio at all my man, i say knock one of them up or harvest the pollen from that male


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 2, 2010)

the really skinny one(pic2) with all the crystals on it has been pollinated from top to bottom, and the others have on the lower bud sights...i juss meant i wanted more males so i could do a little more selective parenting haha.

and i didnt start nuting them until day 20 or so, but they get 
tiger bloom
Humboldt snow ( potassium supplement)
and molasses.

2night they got watered with a bit of blood meal since the nitrogen is lacking some wat.
i would say out of 4 girls i have atleast 2 phenos.
got 5more beans ill be poping soon to


----------



## ironheadxl (Dec 2, 2010)

you guys are freakin' me out with the speed of the pages being added onto this thread, forty plus in what three days? when you publishing this book hey? lol


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 2, 2010)

Haha I heard that ironhead.. Hey looking good joker are those JDs disel ryders.?


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 2, 2010)

XxK2xX said:


> Haha I heard that ironhead.. Hey looking good joker are those JDs disel ryders.?


 thats a big 10-4


----------



## MsBotwin (Dec 2, 2010)

"So i figured that i would give something a try that i knew kept another form of life alive for quite some time in water. This was the little tabs from Wal-mart you can get for your portable Minnow bucket Yes they sell little tablets that you can place in the water to keep O levels at peak for any reason, whether it be minnows, or in my case high levels of O for a special root system."

I grow in a hydro system (Emily's Garden from Hydrofarm). It's a passive system (wick) and I use distilled water (only a 2 gallon res., so I use about 3 gallons a week with top offs). I add hydrogen peroxide to my water to increase the amount of oxygen in the water for healthier roots and also to keep bacteria down. Do you think those tabs would be better than the peroxide? I am on my very first grow and have messed up A LOT!! Killed like six seedlings before finally getting my act together. I now have 5 healthy plants. I hope to continue this trend of actually nurtuting my plants instead of killing them, so any advice would be great!
Love this thread, by the way! I am placing my first order for Autos in the a.m. I'm planning to buy Kannabia's Automatica BCN Diesel and also Short Stuff Onyx and/or Mi5. Any thoughts on these strains??


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

mossys said:


> Agh..don't say things like that..you will get all white puppies
> (I blame LadyD m8..I know those whites were nothing to do with you...)
> 
> JM..did you try your vodka m8....?


I tried a little with my tea... but its only been a day or so... didn't do much.... other than insipre me to make more canna-chocolate... which I did... and canna-tea... which I did... I got really stoned erarlier... and actually think theres a little residual buzz still! lol I used 2gs of KM to my cup of tea.... and then 4 blocks of butter to my choco... whew!

Well, I guess I gotta be a responsible parent here and go flush my girls...

JM


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 2, 2010)

The usual suspects....


for those reading through this thread later on... my plants have phosphorus toxicity... evident in the leaves in the streaking... autos are very sensitive to over-nuting!

They are currently being flushed at the reccomended 2 gallons of water for every 1 gallon of pot dirt.

FD: Looks like just a couple were closer to the "tipping point" than the rest... some are just barely showing signs and some are full-blown indicative.


On another note... curious if the tap root hitting bottom triggers flowering.. Then why is this plant not flowering? Cuz the tap definetly hit the bottom... How long from hitting bottom to flowering signs?
Also, notice the root coming through the side drain hole in the pot on photo num 4 in the second set...
she says:
(in a Cartman voice) "I'm so seriously pissed off right naw! I'm gonna grow right through to China!"






and of course a progressive video to day 23


[video=youtube;y0JLKqH30Ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0JLKqH30Ks[/video]



last 2 photos was trying to give a higher quality photo... but it got chopped down anyway... so nm


also... after a full flush, I added 1/4 tsp FF Root Drench and 1/2 tsp molasses to 1.5 gal water and watered in to keep the fungi at full capcity

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

FullD....see these...the Only crosses in my grow I'm disappointed about.....

These are from the Original Crown Heads..the accelerated budder...
I wanted a couple of non-af's to try to pick up the trait...
and what did I get....
More bloody AF's...

By..some people are just unlucky that way..eh...?.......

BTW..that means I have Black Line AF's out in F1..f2 (bx) and f3..all in the same grow cupboard..
gives a good guide on what you are rolling In..
or losing..as you go.



> nah i mean keep the male to collect his stuff an pollinate females later


T..yeah..not 100% proof m8..
but I'm thinking it is not a disaster if you get a bit of accidental spillage..

Bag him up...get one of the PAPER bags that they wrap bread in.
(Plastic is no good..)
put the bag on him..tie the bottom...and remove any growth below it..so everything is in the bag.

Then...if you want to pollenate ONE girl...slip the same bag straight back over her head.

Good Luck....



> And i blame Lady D all the time LOL j/k
> i still think i have the curse of the white knight


Colour karma sent...


> nice one fd, we love that breed, the puppies are to cute
> 
> I like the black white and tan jacks the most or jacks x yorkshire terrier or jacks x pugs (jugs)
> I got 2 bitchs, a short smooth coat and a long rough coated, both black white and tan. I could talk puppies all night lol


Yeah..me too...I miss having them around...they make you laugh out loud.



> I got a few alpine strawberry plants in my hps cab, there all flowering nicely. il take some photos tommorrow. i loves my strawberrys


so do I...
You Never guess what they have growing in a near the beach..
a full field of Peas....they are about 12 inchs tall...drives me nuts every morning.
Normal winter crops over here are artichokes and broad beans...
this is the first time I have seen peas.

I'll be studying guerilla tactics as they start to pod....



> you should build yourself a Darginator!


A Darginator..I Love it..every home should have one.... 



> I live in spain so i got some spanish organic nutes N 9-1-1 and bloom 2-4-4 im thinking of getting new nutes for blooming tomorrow,what is a good one that this place carries so i can pick it up lajuertadejuanvaldes.com . The soil is just a big bag that i picked up at a flower shop mixed with some allmix.


Me too SpeedDevil...that is why I am on plain compo.
I have had Massive variation in the local Brands of compo's too..
I did trails last season..
so now I stick to a branded one I know...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

morning mossy! glad to see you'll be studying your gorilla tactics!


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

Morning JM.....
hey..
if I saw your girls guerilla...I'd probably stop and sniff...

But a Field of Peas is like sitting an alcoholic on the rim of a vat of whiskey..and seeing how long it takes to fall in...

Inevitible...



> (psst....Mossy ......come real close to the screen that ultra indy one IS a girl)


Bloody marvelous my M8........
I hope she is a Beast..



> 14 days on the nose so far i have 2 fem's (ICU) and 1 male (BB)


Good news to...although..fancy being a male called Bad Betty..he will get a complex...
Do you think we should call the males Bad Barrys..?

Got a tric trait for you to watch if you want the Cross out on ICU#2
White Russian and JEM make a good cross.



> My soil has to be on point.
> They made it to sex with nothing but water and some sea weed kelp
> i have had a few in the past need nutes as early as 5 days in


This is what the universal does for me..
germ to just before sex..
then I'll give them a tickle with veg fert 50%

It's good when it comes together.



> AND that its not to hot to produce a ton of males as a result.
> the ratio so far speaks for it self. Hope it stays this way fingers crossed (prays to ganja goddess)


Yup..makes a burnt offering to the ganja goddess with you......



> Also i have noticed that there has been something similar in all the auto males i have seen


I Think I know what you are gonna say..so I won't spoil it..although hey......
But..
I think I have 1 exception



> when you publishing this book hey?


Pssttt..............................................lean in..here is a Tip on the AF book......

*PESTER FullD....  *


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh mossy... do the pease make you so excited you pea yourself? 

I hear ya.. its one of my favs too... its one of the first crops to come up and be available to eat in the garden while I'm planting everything else!


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine never..ever make it off the patio..unless they are already IN my belly.
Back soon m8...I'm just about up to looking at you girls..

Well...I'm gutted for you about the damage...I just Hate doing something like that myself..
But...
the test of a Real Good girl is to shrug off the damage that both us and mother nature throws at them...
so..hey...
experience.

But..I still gotta say they are looking delightful... 
every day..you see more and more girl and less and less grow space..
You Must be getting excited now.



> Looks like just a couple were closer to the "tipping point" than the rest... some are just barely showing signs and some are full-blown indicative


Maybe...not a definite..
But...
the ones directly under the light would be warmer and have a higher transpiration rate..so the would draw it up faster.

Plus...having the damage may put a slight stop on them...
so that could be delaying sex..slightly..
while you correct the damage.

*I have a Team Mission for You....*
*if you are willing to Accept...*

To Help everyone watching this thread...
would you Please sacrifice One of your plants on the next grow..

*by growing one in a pot of Plain compo..start to finish....?*

If you do not want to accept...this message will self-destruct in 5 seconds...

*(Please sit back from the screen..health & safety can get a bit pissy about explosions..) *


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

*PESTER FullD....  * 

'm down!

pssst Full D... Mossy... lean a lil closer to the screen....
are ya listenin' ?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

in a whisper... "Autos are so damn sensitive to nutrients!"


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

> in a whisper... "Autos are so damn sensitive to nutrients!"


Oh TFFT...


> pssst Full D... Mossy... lean a lil closer to the screen....
> are ya listenin' ?


I Thought you were gonna Fart...

If you had said pull me finger..I was outta here.....​


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

FullD...NICE little Breeding Pod.....


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

> "So i figured that i would give something a try that i knew kept another form of life alive for quite some time in water. This was the little tabs from Wal-mart you can get for your portable Minnow bucket Yes they sell little tablets that you can place in the water to keep O levels at peak for any reason, whether it be minnows, or in my case high levels of O for a special root system."


FullD told me about that one....
I did have a look when I was back in the UK but couldn't see any...so I haven't tried it.
But ask him when he comes in..



> have messed up A LOT!! Killed like six seedlings before finally getting my act together. I now have 5 healthy plants. I hope to continue this trend of actually nurtuting my plants instead of killing them, so any advice would be great!


We ALL do...I killed all my first set of AF's..so you are still ahead of the game.


----------



## SpeedDevil (Dec 3, 2010)

wow u live in spain too nice where in spain im in bcn, btw any suggestions for a good nutes in the blooming phase for my autos?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

dargo said:


> nice one fd, we love that breed, the puppies are to cute
> 
> I like the black white and tan jacks the most or jacks x yorkshire terrier or jacks x pugs (jugs)
> I got 2 bitchs, a short smooth coat and a long rough coated, both black white and tan. I could talk puppies all night lol


 Awesome i have a short smooth coat female and she is black and white
and my male is longer wire hair so to speak and he is buck skin  ill have to get pics


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

Morning guys, gonna take me a min to catch up. I see some serious posting went on this AM.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

mossys said:


> Oh TFFT...
> 
> I Thought you were gonna Fart...
> 
> If you had said pull me finger..I was outta here.....​


Not my style really, 
A little more on the intellectual humour side... as I know are you 

Morning FD!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

MsBotwin said:


> I grow in a hydro system (Emily's Garden from Hydrofarm). It's a passive system (wick) and I use distilled water (only a 2 gallon res., so I use about 3 gallons a week with top offs). I add hydrogen peroxide to my water to increase the amount of oxygen in the water for healthier roots and also to keep bacteria down. Do you think those tabs would be better than the peroxide? I am on my very first grow and have messed up A LOT!! Killed like six seedlings before finally getting my act together. I now have 5 healthy plants.?


I think that the tablets could help, how much i am not sure exactly, but i think a small pump would actually be 100% better.
Im very adamant about my water as well a how its delivered to my plants. Its something that have spent a great deal of time on to perfect. I think that if the res is pH balanced and you run a air line into that res i think you will notice a good deal of change. It may just perk up the growth rate.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, airation is very VERY key with hydro!


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

> btw any suggestions for a good nutes in the blooming phase for my autos?


The Flower version of that one m8....







From the Garden Centre...not the Head-shop. 



> Morning guys,


Morning m8...



> mossy i love you avatar reminds me of a stoned merlin


Cheers M8..


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone having troubles with this website this morning?




43Hitman said:


> Hey HBS I have a ph tester and you are supposed to keep the electrode thingy in a solution. Every time I turn mine on I test it in solution before testing any water and calibrate if necessary. I found that the first dozen or so time I used it I had to calibrate, now not so much. I have a Milwaukee PH51 if that helps. Also you should check the manufacturer's website for a manual in English.


No luck in finding the Manufacurer's website. I did however find a video about my tester on youtube that was just as useless as the operation manual. I eventually found some random forum where there was a chick in the same boat as me. I learned everything I need to know about it except how often I should calibrate. Mine does not need to be kept in solution. They do recommend that I soak it in distilled water once a month for 12 hours. 

So where do you get your solution and how much does it cost? They said to use new solution every time. Mine only came with 2 packs of solution (6.86 and 4.00) If I am going to have to calibrate it before every use. I can see this getting somewhat pricey.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD....see these...the Only crosses in my grow I'm disappointed about.....
> 
> These are from the Original Crown Heads..the accelerated budder...
> I wanted a couple of non-af's to try to pick up the trait...
> ...


I dont see it as unlucky at all maybe one of them will have the trait. I know that they are small but they could have that gem of a trait waiting on you

Think of it this way you are getting to see all versions that you may encounter.
this is giving you more options to breed with  and its providing all kinds of info on pheno's as well as all the progress is there like you said as a reference point




> Colour karma sent...


thank you my friend


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

mossys said:


> Bloody marvelous my M8........
> I hope she is a Beast..


I know i couldnt believe it. Im getting better at having and idea of what they are before they are. Its kinda nice. I mean there is nothing to worry about for a week even though I ID'd the male i may let him grow out a little more to see if he shows any color



> Good news to...although..fancy being a male called Bad Betty..he will get a complex...
> Do you think we should call the males Bad Barrys..?


It only seems fair to call him Barry, i would develop a complex as well 
or at least be a little confused haha



> Got a tric trait for you to watch if you want the Cross out on ICU#2
> White Russian and JEM make a good cross.


Hmm i wonder what that might be, is that the self colored one i have seen before? 
or is there something more.



> It's good when it comes together.


Yes indeed it makes things feel good in the grow adds a great vibe if you will. I hoping the other three show sex today. I know that one is about to i can see the additional growth at the node but its too small still to see weither or not its male of female






> I Think I know what you are gonna say..so I won't spoil it..although hey......
> But..
> I think I have 1 exception


Oh come on do share  
Lets play a game What i have noticed has happened on every male i have seen 
and its where the new leaves form from the middle, any ideas?




> Pssttt..............................................lean in..here is a Tip on the AF book......
> 
> *PESTER FullD....  *


ahh my friend  you let the cat out of the bag 

And yes i am working on a book gentlemen, dealing solely with AF's. Im getting it together as we speak, still a ton of info i need to add. I may do 2 and split it who know


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD...NICE little Breeding Pod.....


Looks like a good ole' fashion orgy to me! good times 

HA HA


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> FD: Looks like just a couple were closer to the "tipping point" than the rest... some are just barely showing signs and some are full-blown indicative.


Id have to agree my foggy friend. looks like there were a few that were more sensitive to it than the rest. Isn't it funny how some react and others delt with it ok? Goes to show you the wide variety that can still be found in the same blood line. 

I think with the flushe's you should be fine. One thing that i would recommend is maybe a mist or spray to kinda clean off any residue left on the affected plants leaves. Just to make sure that you removed the issue and they have a clear fresh source of water on there leaves.



> On another note... curious if the tap root hitting bottom triggers flowering.. Then why is this plant not flowering? Cuz the tap definetly hit the bottom... How long from hitting bottom to flowering signs?


Nothing like a live test my friend. Take note of what day that root hit bottom and then see when it shows sex. Im not sure it its when the tap hits or when i starts pooling. Even though i grow in smaller pots than most my tap will not pool at the bottom. With the high levels of o2 in the water it allows for the main tap to go down and then heavy root branching. I have yet to pull a root mass out and see a circled root pattern on the bottom.

So this makes me wonder what the actual trigger is. If you dont see sex in the next few days then id say it happens when it pools, but then again mine dont pool and i sex pretty much same time every time. 

Oh the theories.


----------



## MsBotwin (Dec 3, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I think that the tablets could help, how much i am not sure exactly, but i think a small pump would actually be 100% better.
> Im very adamant about my water as well a how its delivered to my plants. Its something that have spent a great deal of time on to perfect. I think that if the res is pH balanced and you run a air line into that res i think you will notice a good deal of change. It may just perk up the growth rate.


I do have a pump and two airstones in the res. I just add the peroxide for extra oxygen and bacteria control. I have read lots of posts where more experienced growers reccommend doing so. I just thought the tabs might be better! Thanks for the input!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

MsBotwin said:


> I do have a pump and two airstones in the res. I just add the peroxide for extra oxygen and bacteria control. I have read lots of posts where more experienced growers reccommend doing so. I just thought the tabs might be better! Thanks for the input!


hey you got it, and that peroxide is great for res fungus control. One thing i'll let you in on is that with all the o2 that is running in the res it keep bacteria to a minimal with in its self. Then adding the peroxide adds another layer of protection
think of it as a condom and the pill


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

So on another note i do have some good news
Last night as i was preparing to smoke i grabbed some train wreck
put it in the grinder and what do i find....3 lonely seeds 
Nice and mature tiger stripped beauties

Mossy i think there is gonna be some JEM in a wreck soon......


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> So on another note i do have some good news
> Last night as i was preparing to smoke i grabbed some train wreck
> put it in the grinder and what do i find....3 lonely seeds
> Nice and mature tiger stripped beauties
> ...


sweet!

in regards to the flush... the leaves got a real good wash when I flushed... also when I water I usually give them a little rinsy rinsy... love the look of a hot wet stinky leaf!


J


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 3, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Anyone having troubles with this website this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


General Hydroponics sells some standard reference solution for calibration of pH meters and electrode storage. Here check this link. I use these guys when I'm feeling too paranoid to go to the hydro shop. 

http://www.hydroponics.net/mc/14


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 3, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> General Hydroponics sells some standard reference solution for calibration of pH meters and electrode storage. Here check this link. I use these guys when I'm feeling too paranoid to go to the hydro shop.
> 
> http://www.hydroponics.net/mc/14


Cool! Thanks for the link.


----------



## b.R. (Dec 3, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone in here has tried growing any of the 7 dwarfs seed line.?. i just ordered a few strains from them called gigantes which is a white widow crossed with runderalis and also the trojan which says it is NYC diesel crossed with lowryder#2 and the original lowryder. thought i would try those for something different and also i ordered the short stuff onyx as i have heard good things about it.


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

> Yes indeed it makes things feel good in the grow adds a great vibe if you will. I hoping the other three show sex today. I know that one is about to i can see the additional growth at the node but its too small still to see weither or not its male of female


Yup..harder still I think working on small phenos...I have a pair of glasses upstairs now..
had to give in to old age.



> Hmm i wonder what that might be, is that the self colored one i have seen before?
> or is there something more


No m8...JEM's Leaf trics are irregular/chaotic..
But...
WR has a very distinct/ordered tric leaf pattern.
When you look at the small fans..
watch for trics that form banks..
between the leaf viens..like battalions of soldiers..
That will be a Good Cross.

It is what I used in part to enhance JEM to ALF#3


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

mossys said:


> Yup..harder still I think working on small phenos...I have a pair of glasses upstairs now..
> had to give in to old age.


10x jewlers loop for me or i break out the macro lens (like i will tonight) and then blow em up on the pc



> No m8...JEM's Leaf trics are irregular/chaotic..
> But...
> WR has a very distinct/ordered tric leaf pattern.
> When you look at the small fans..
> ...


Sounds to me that its a sweet trait to get a hold of. 
I have been reading about WR and i can tell you i am excited to see what these ICU's hold for me
2 out of three should give me a close idea. I will tell you this. Both females look similar
leaf shape and size


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 3, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Cool! Thanks for the link.


No problem m8


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

> Oh come on do share


It's the wrong one...
I always watch the overheads when they are coming up to sex...
slightest sign of one looking as if it is developing a top bud..It's a male.
They form a more definitive bud...

But..
the one I have to watch is the DC...both male and female come looking budded...


I've told you Mine..now you tell me Yours....



> Sounds to me that its a sweet trait to get a hold of.


It is the one to Hit for.
The one thing you don't want to pull is a JEM dom..
you already Have them...
you want the cross out.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

b.R. said:


> Just wondering if anyone in here has tried growing any of the 7 dwarfs seed line.?. i just ordered a few strains from them called gigantes which is a white widow crossed with runderalis and also the trojan which says it is NYC diesel crossed with lowryder#2 and the original lowryder. thought i would try those for something different and also i ordered the short stuff onyx as i have heard good things about it.


I was reading up on these and have been considering Trojan and hercules in my next order.. please let me know ifr you do do either of them how they compare to the description...

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

jUST FOR FUN HERE'S ANOTHER FOG VIDEO... DESIGN WORK STUFF FROM EARLY ON

SORRY FOR THE CAPS.. BEEN WORKING IN AUTOCAD AND LABELS ARE IN CAPS.. I'M NOT YELLING I PROMISE!

j
[video=youtube;7wjoy2rmb5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wjoy2rmb5A[/video]


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

Very clever JM...

did you do that...or is it a promotional video....?

Have a great weekend everyone...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

mossys said:


> I've told you Mine..now you tell me Yours....


Seems as if we have seen the same similarity 
That crown bud that comes in is so different that an immature female
you can SEE the difference almost like a spear head coming through
The leaf pattern there is also different. If its fem there will be a tight cluster of leaves
if its a male you can tell where the leaves stop in growth at the spear coming through.
Its pretty insane




> It is the one to Hit for.
> The one thing you don't want to pull is a JEM dom..
> you already Have them...
> you want the cross out.


yep i have plenty of jems running around would love to get that WR into dominance
so that means as i grow out the offspring you are gonna need to tell me what looks like the original


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

> yep i have plenty of jems running around would love to get that WR into dominance
> so that means as i grow out the offspring you are gonna need to tell me what looks like the original


 Both the originals...

I took the Russian from f4-f9...

I've got something I wan't an opinion on...back in two ticks..

Right..remember I said that I thought that the DC was a bit light sensitive..
I got a bit stretch during my outdoor...?

Have a look at this...







Look into the centre...the Lime green...
she has been out of the cupboard since she dehydated..

so she has had 2 days low light..and cold...
which would you say is more likely to have caused the Lime...

IMO..That is a Low Light condition...

what do you think..?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

mossys said:


> very clever jm...
> 
> Did you do that...or is it a promotional video....?
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone...


all me man


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

> all me man


Wowsers..brilliant..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks... It was part of a bigger project which ended up running out of financing because my finance officers didn't deliver as promised... So im back to internal proprietary design stuff... Frikin people sometimes... Lol

oh well... It'll be better and fully in my control when it gets to market..


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

> oh well... It'll be better and fully in my control when it gets to market


Ah..so it is Your system...

what is the grey cylinder at the back of it...?
didn't know if it was CO2 or something for your Fog system


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

mossys said:


> Both the originals...


Ahh got ya 




> I've got something I wan't an opinion on...back in two ticks..
> 
> Right..remember I said that I thought that the DC was a bit light sensitive..
> I got a bit stretch during my outdoor...?
> ...


I can tell you with 100% certainty that its from the cold
Remember i said that i had a night here that dropped the temps in the cab
well the next morning all 6 had the same look. the light levels were the same
only variable that changed was temp everything else was on key as normal.

This is a typical sign of a big climate change, or swinging temps. 
if you warm her back up i bet its gone in the AM or shortly there after


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

mossys said:


> ah..so it is your system...
> 
> What is the grey cylinder at the back of it...?
> Didn't know if it was co2 or something for your fog system


yeah, that was a co2 tank to feed enrichment


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

> yeah, that was a co2 tank to feed enrichment


Nice........



> I can tell you with 100% certainty that its from the cold


Damn...
I always think the lime is light depravation...

You know how people say that Afghan Colour are Cold colours...
well..
I had begun to suspect they were low light...



> if you warm her back up i bet its gone in the AM or shortly there after


Nooooo...I'll be putting her Outdoor...

to see if she takes after her Granny.







at the Back....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

Looking good mossy!


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 3, 2010)

this thread is like the energizer bunny lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 3, 2010)

mossys said:


> Damn...
> I always think the lime is light depravation...


i thought that too and then i read about the cold swings and then i had the reaction less than a week ago. I would have thought light too then i saw that in combo with what i read lead me right to the answer. After i correct the temp all came back to reg color



> Nooooo...I'll be putting her Outdoor...
> 
> to see if she takes after her Granny.


I cant wait to watch it in the cold out doors


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

> I cant wait to watch it in the cold out doors


I'll be watching like a hawk...
to see if she turns into her granny..







I've just seen nealcook420's ALFie....
Bloody Hell.....
I nearly fainted
Biggest one I have seen...

Definitely Looks like that white pheno that is making a break-out from the JEM.
BTW...
I did mention that the Original JEM parents were...
a 22inch pheno..and a 4 footer....

Genetics huh...in on 4..out on 4...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

god I love our outside shots mossy... so beautiful!

hey... its sunrise again... gotta see how we're makin out again

well... everybody looks ok... think the flush is sufficient... good growth and i dont see any new damage coming on...


----------



## mossys (Dec 3, 2010)

> hey... its sunrise again


Girl karma sent...


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 3, 2010)

bad news on my end, some how i switched my timer off so my lights ran for 24hrs str8 without me noticing, these plants are strong, so i dont really see it being a major problem but i figured i would share


----------



## dacotua (Dec 3, 2010)

FullDuplex, Mossys-
This is a great thread that has been started. I am currently growing 2 Himalya Blue Diesel AF, 14 days from germ Sunday under a 430 watt HPS bulb. Sorry no pics. They will come. This is my second grow. Little diaapointed that of the 5 pack ony 2 germed of fem. seeds. I would like to know more about how to use white wine vinegar to lower PH of soil. Currently I have the plants in FFOF soil and the PH is 9 and need to bring it down. Some questions are do i bring it down gradually being it is so high? How much vinegar would you mix to a gallon of poland spring water? how often to you give the soil a treatment? I do not have a PH meter and need to get one at once but want to begin treatment. I have Dynagro pro foilage 9-3-6 and plan to use it straight thru but need to get the soil straight first. 

b.R.- How is your HBD coming.

Thank-you all in advance. 

Regs-

Dac


----------



## b.R. (Dec 3, 2010)

> b.R.- How is your HBD coming.


I will post some new pics after the feed in the a.m


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 3, 2010)

I never go above 1/2 strength with auto's so i agree with John!

JP


----------



## Bighill (Dec 3, 2010)

Mossy that lime colour is from the cold. 100% 

Bh.


----------



## monkster (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a question. When do you know what stage your auto flower is in? After 4 weeks is it safe to assume it is in the flowering stage?


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 3, 2010)

mossys said:


> I'll be watching like a hawk...
> to see if she turns into her granny..
> 
> 
> ...



WOWZ that purple sweetheart has stolen my heart! Please post a smoke report of the old girl. simply amazing color.

JP


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 3, 2010)

After 4 weeks it should be showing sex


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 4, 2010)

monkster said:


> I have a question. When do you know what stage your auto flower is in? After 4 weeks is it safe to assume it is in the flowering stage?


 like JM said it should be showing sex. But to know what stage your baby is in Af and photo is either balls (male) pistols (female) those would be in flowering. If none still in veg. With autos veg is VERY short (if any)


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

The Usual suspects...


----------



## Allglad (Dec 4, 2010)

Glad I found this thread...thanx for share'n!!

What is the best advise you have for grow'n and breeding autos...John Mondello?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

Should read this thread through and through... that IS the BEST advice I could give you.. collective information is da shit!

key components:

1) Root depth is thought to trigger flowering... therefore: the bigger the pot the bigger the yield
2)lighting should be kept between minimum 18 hrs a day up to 24 hours yields are typically best between 18 and 20 hours of light with 4 to 6 hrs rest period or dark period
3) Start in soil with NO Nutrient!
4) when fertilizing wait until 3rd week and even then only 1/4 the normal nutes... perhaps only 1 veg feeding... the rest will be in flowering.. always use 1/4 strength or wekaer nutrient solution for autos or you will cause lockout!

that should get you started... read read read...  happy growing and welcome to the forum my friend!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

Overhead shots of all the Auto-erotic little sex machines!


----------



## shroomyshroom (Dec 4, 2010)

I find it funny how everyone is sticking to the 4 weeks flowering rule.... have you guys grown any autos that were sativa dom... and have you guys grown outside... if so this rule does not apply.... 

Out side my autos are taking from 5 - 6 weeks to show all the males from females


----------



## harveyjarvey (Dec 4, 2010)

lets see some pot porn...where the pics peeps?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

shroomyshroom said:


> I find it funny how everyone is sticking to the 4 weeks flowering rule.... have you guys grown any autos that were sativa dom... and have you guys grown outside... if so this rule does not apply....
> 
> Out side my autos are taking from 5 - 6 weeks to show all the males from females


Well I'm assuming anyone here asking is indoors... but please... enlighten us... I'd love to know more about outdoor as I plan on doin some outdoor in about 4 moths

also very interested in sativa dominants... especially since I'm planning on crossing a sativa with LR#2 and poss PJ

ps - watch out folks... upgrading to ACAD 2010!


----------



## mossys (Dec 4, 2010)

JM..you shocked the life out of me this morning..
I had a look in before I went to the beach with the dog..and you hadn't posted any girls...
I thought I wasn't gonna have anything to look at while I had me cup of tea..
Cheers m8...
BTW...photo #12 on the Auto-Erotic post..
is that a trick of the light..or pistils..?

Down to 1 degree C this morning...eeeeiiiiiyyyyyy..
I went down to the beach wrapped up like Nanook of the North..brrrrr....
Poor little DC girl out in that.



> WOWZ that purple sweetheart has stolen my heart!


Mine too m8...just trying to figure if the colour is cold or light induced.
Taste effect is strong perfumed Afghan..
(She has 4 of them in her...but colour is kush dom)
Best thing is she carries an Excellent muscle spasm relief pheno.
Work in progress.



> Out side my autos are taking from 5 - 6 weeks to show all the males from females


shroomy shroomy show us your girls....



> I would like to know more about how to use white wine vinegar to lower PH of soil. Currently I have the plants in FFOF soil and the PH is 9 and need to bring it down.


Chuffin hell Dac..that is worse than mine.
Use 25 ml white wine vinegar to a gallon of water.
See if it makes a difference while you wait for a meter.
Take it down as Fast as you can. 
It causes nute lock out...so they would benefit from it being knocked down fast.

Use the amended water at ALL waterings...
and it Probably won't be worth using your ferts until you do correct it..nute lock-out.

Out plants are about 75% water..
because that is what the dry out rate is when you harvest..
it stands to reason that the water we use is Probably More important than the food.



> I never go above 1/2 strength with auto's so i agree with John!


Me too...I'd rather give 2 x 50% strength feed than 1 x 100%..
I've seen more people kill them with over-fert than under-fert.



> Mossy that lime colour is from the cold. 100%


Sigh.................................sob.........................

How do you feel about Trashing my weekend....
you just knocked my high off faster than an over-ripe mango...

Nah....only joking....the mango was Worse.....

If it is Light induced..then we could probably make it happens in a lighted.indoor grow...
But..
If it is Cold induced...
then I'll have to keep them all to myself...
grow them every off season...
and torment the life out of all of you with them....

hmmmmmm.....sounds Good to me.....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

mossys said:


> JM..you shocked the life out of me this morning..
> I had a look in before I went to the beach with the dog..and you hadn't posted any girls...
> I thought I wasn't gonna have anything to look at while I had me cup of tea..
> Cheers m8...
> ...


First let me say I meant to spark life into people this morning with my pphotos not shock it out of them! lol

Second... hearing you talk about the kona gets me excited... I am def gonna have to get some purple jems to cross with my kon mists... they get that purple when it turns cold (I think) 

Third... you can't keep it from us as we can emulate any environment we like! lol


Fourth... thats what it is... couldn't place it but you said it.. strong Afghan Prufume.. my KM's have a milder version of that... its one of the things I like most about them.... and their flavor is out of this world!

My vodka will be done Sun!

Ate more canna-choco... what a great buzz.... full meds and still totally functional!

Also... chec it... autocad 2010 is in... and it snap-integrates google 3d meshes!
click and snap... thats it!


----------



## mossys (Dec 4, 2010)

> First let me say I meant to spark life into people this morning with my pphotos not shock it out of them! lol


Thankfully..by the time I got back..you had lined them up....
My tea wouldn't taste the same in the morning without your girls to look at.



> they get that purple when it turns cold (I think)


The Full leaf colour comes with cold...I Think..
that is what we are trying to Prove out now.
Kush trait...and JEM carried the black leaf trait Before the introduction of the DC.



> you can't keep it from us as we can emulate any environment we like! lol


Ice cube night/lights off period watering. I was gonna try it myself.



> strong Afghan Prufume.. my KM's have a milder version of that... its one of the things I like most about them.... and their flavor is out of this world!


That is the one..once tasted..never forgotten.
I would give it a go...

It is not so much Who your girl is by what it says on the seed packet...it is Who your girl is by Dominance...
and an afghan dom can pop up in a lot of crosses because it is one of the Strong ancestral girls.

IF you can pick matching traits up in both sides of your cross..there is a chance of a strengthening. 



> Ate more canna-choco... what a great buzz.... full meds and still totally functional!


THAT is what I like about the canna vodka...
full med effect..
but you could still work/function through it...without anybody knowing.

I Think I have to do more Eating canna.



> Also... chec it... autocad 2010 is in... and it snap-integrates google 3d meshes!
> click and snap... thats it!


Eh...!.......
you will have to translate that bit for me...into technophobes language...


----------



## mossys (Dec 4, 2010)

Oguns Thunder.....
Starting to declare males...








BTW..the first ball opened on BX1 today..so I wasn't far off.
I thought the sudden drop in light and heat would slow it..
but..
it didn't....Hearts like little Lions..

p.s....don't they look like mini celery plants....?


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey John, I used to be a surveyor before this recession hit. I love me some AutoCad.

Correction, I like AutoCad, but I would rather be in the field. My favorite part was doing recon on big parcels that where very old. I loved looking for that old piece of planted granite with a tack or punch hole in the top.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

word word word to all word!

Mossers... right on... that why i'm thinkin ur jems will match in nice trait-wise to my km s


yes they do look like celery stalks!

also... instead of having to own equipment (100,000 + dollars) to get topographic data now I can just import it from google earth...


on the pistils... you'd know better than me but 'm not "trickin'" lol
 
hitman... u 2 huh?

Thats where I got some of my cad experience... but mostly before and after from my own design work... glad to be done surveying... was sick of it all...
my own boss now... much better....

but when i did it my fav was recon on huge old parcels too! although robotic stakeout can be fun depending how critical what ur stakin is and how uptihgt everyone on the site is! lol

burn that freakin ganja boys! BURN IT!

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 4, 2010)

Morning guys
thought id stop in and share a few before i go tend to them
and then ill be back

Hope your weekend is as good as mine


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

looking great FD... morning!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 4, 2010)

Here they are back in the cab, ive removed the male this morning as i dont want any seed this is a full on smoke run for weights and density.







This is my first run with the ICU and i want to see what i can get out of her but second with the BB. I like the smoke so much from the first BB that i wanted some quantity this time. I have a few extra BB beans so i can always IBL then later.

On the good side my latest PJ seed harvest is about ready to start germ. They will be 2 weeks old tomorrow so i can begin germing them at any time. I may start tonight on a germ by the time they show their heads ill have all sex on the others and all possible males removed IF there are any more.

On the male root system.....

When i de potted him first thing i wanted to see was were there any roots on the bottom of the pot yet..
NONE...Couldnt believe it so i began to break down the dirt to locate the root mass.
After i had it all out on the table the only main root was about 5in long and the rest...
a spider web of feeders. When i see this i can only smile cause i know all she is doing is eating eating eating 

But that still leaves us with what causes sex or triggers it if you will.
i have shown sex every time at 2 weeks between days 14-16 every time.
Then there is Shroomy who sows at 5-6 weeks and then there are the others that show in 4
Im puzzled here on this one, is there any chance that they show depending on light intensity with age??

Something that says "hey i have had this amount of light for such and such amount of days, its ok to start to flower"
or just the amount of direct light educes the sexing faster? Not sure what the cause is......Thoughts?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 4, 2010)

mossys said:


> BTW..the first ball opened on BX1 today..so I wasn't far off.
> I thought the sudden drop in light and heat would slow it..
> but..
> it didn't....Hearts like little Lions..
> ...


Interesting enough, i figured the cold would put a slow on them too but it has not.
that was my biggest worry after i had the cold night swing here.
Not the case as you can see they haven't slowed one bit.

And you may be on to a new style of stealth there with those look a likes
Seems to me there more looky likey than you expected.
"i swear it just celery"


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 4, 2010)

mossys said:


> Down to 1 degree C this morning...eeeeiiiiiyyyyyy..
> I went down to the beach wrapped up like Nanook of the North..brrrrr....
> Poor little DC girl out in that.


makes me want to mail her a blanket for some cold nights like that




> Out plants are about 75% water..
> because that is what the dry out rate is when you harvest..
> it stands to reason that the water we use is Probably More important than the food.


 the most important thing they could have
its up to the water and soil's ph to be right or the plant CANT eat
if the water is right you will LOVE the results 










> But..
> If it is Cold induced...
> then I'll have to keep them all to myself...
> grow them every off season...
> ...


Not fair, you already torment us all with the colors, the rare genetics, and the amazing looking multi grows, now you wanna go in and throw this in evil just plain evil


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 4, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> looking great FD... morning!


Morning JM

I have to say that i have to return the compliment because your room is looking mighty fine
Saw the pics this morning and all i could do was smile bro
I see the problem is not progressing and that always makes the room vibe better
now its time to start seeing the changes that we all know and love


----------



## monkster (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, my first grow ever and I decided to start with autos. I made some noob mistakes, stressed the hell out of my girls and caused very slow growth. I've made some changes, corrected as many problems as I could and they are perking up and looking a lot better. The problem is, they are beginning to flower even though they are still runts  . 

I'm on week 4 now, indoor, hydro growing MI5 and Snowryder under 400 watts MH. I'll be switching to HPS bulb today. During the flowering period how much more in size will they grow?


----------



## b.R. (Dec 4, 2010)

Just thought i would post some picture updates on how my girls are lookin.... The first 2 pics are the AK48 at 39 days old... 3rd and 4th pics are the BLUE HIMALYA at 34 days old and the 5th and 6th pics are the PAKISTAN RYDER at 42 days old and the 6th pic is just a group shot of all of the girls. Hope everyone has a great day and good luck to all....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks FD.. I'm feelin better and sp are they now! Thanks for your help on the diagnostics too...

We definetly need to keep working on what triggers sexing... sounds as thogh tap root depth may not have anything to do with it...

TBC...

J


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Mossy
had to drop a line to say a big thanks for the tip the other week to help my over pruned girl.
The 1/4 strength nutes every other day has certainly done the trick, as the pictures will testify, you are most definitely the David Bellamy of our generation

Gonna have to chop her in 2 weeks as the inlaws are coming over and that may be a bit early for her but at least then i can crack on with my short riders which will hopefully be auto's this time!

1 question if i may
As i have LST'd her and have 12 decent buds growing at the top, how will the yield compare to if she just had one main bud? does the overall yield even out over the 12 buds or would they all act like main ones?




BTW just tried to give you rep but need to 'spread it around' a bit first. I'll send you good karma instead


----------



## mossys (Dec 4, 2010)

Whooo..hoooo FullD..
they seem to be enjoying their new potting system eh!
Lovely..lovely balance on your Fat Bird...mmmmm....

Lovely close upon the trics where you can see all the baby fluff hairiness on her. 

On your photo of the 5 in the cab...
are the one on the top left..and the bottom right the same cross...
with the 3 in the middle the other....?



> I may start tonight on a germ by the time they show their heads ill have all sex on the others and all possible males removed IF there are any more.


Sounds like a Plan man....



> "i swear it just celery"


 your Honour..Sir..gulp..



> Interesting enough, i figured the cold would put a slow on them too but it has not


Me too...mind..he's outdoor with the fem now..it might put him off dropping the rest.
@ these temps..I know it would put me off...



> and throw this in evil just plain evil


I Used to be nice you know...
but..
I think seeing 3 kids through the teenage years just grows you this evil streak a mile wide....


----------



## mossys (Dec 4, 2010)

> makes me want to mail her a blanket for some cold nights like that


mmmm...since you have decided the black is probably Cold triggered...
would that be to warm her up...so she stays Green.....

I tell you..you have some sneaky tricks Bro...



> the most important thing they could have
> its up to the water and soil's ph to be right or the plant CANT eat


mmmm..that is what worries me...humans are 70% water too...
and I'm drinking the stuff.
Makes you think when you see what effect it has on the girls.



> The problem is, they are beginning to flower even though they are still runts


monkster..
if you have stumpied them..they will probably not move much more after sex I'm afraid.
Try giving them a little sugar..
Dissolve 5ml..TEAspoon to a pint of water..and feed them with it...
IF they have any reserves..that will probably kick-start it.

b.R....they are All Great m8..they make my Mouth Water.
You certainly have the touch with AF's.
That Blue is just Glowing....mmm..mmm...



> We definetly need to keep working on what triggers sexing


Yeah m8..now I'm more confident on my water...
I think we should have a few Projects out come Spring..


----------



## harry larry (Dec 4, 2010)

Alright! I'm excited! Starting up for the first time indoors. Going FullAuto! Lowryder 2.

So, I have a few questions....
1. I plan on taking the raised cup planter technique FD uses, and germing right into plain potting soil inside the cup, and setting the bottomless cup on FFOF. My question's are: Should I mix perlite into the germ cup? If so how much? And, how much perlite should I mix into the FFOF?
2. The light source for germing is a 400w mh. How far should I distance the light for germing and the first week? Thank you.

Also I was wondering if anyone has experimented with the taproot hitting the bottom of the pot triggering flowering? I figure large diameter pvc pipes would make great test containers. You could cut them to any length. And they are easy to add drainage holes and other mods. 

Mossy, I tried the mango. It didn't have any ill effects, but did not seem to offer any extra medicinal interaction of benefit. But, I feel it may have had some viagra effect, I noticed it as well as my Lady.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 4, 2010)

mossys said:


> Whooo..hoooo FullD..
> they seem to be enjoying their new potting system eh!
> Lovely..lovely balance on your Fat Bird...mmmmm....


Thank you my friend Indeed they really do. I have gone back to look at the original JEM that i grew and this one is way bigger in size at sex then the JEM was
thing is the JEM was in a 1.5 gal no raise, this on is in a 1 gal with 16oz raise loving the drop i am sure.




> On your photo of the 5 in the cab...
> are the one on the top left..and the bottom right the same cross...
> with the 3 in the middle the other....?


From left to right first two top and bottom are Bad Betty
the two in the middle and the one on far right are ICU

The plant in the back left was the last to show its head
its been playing catch up but doing really really well and growing fast
id say about 4 days behind the other one in there.

Im starting to think that ICU on the far right MIGHT be a micro pheno
its growing but a little smaller scale than the rest. Then again it might surprise me
Id say it was the biggest impacted by the cold night.




> @ these temps..I know it would put me off...


i second that one i KNOW it would put a hold on things



> I Used to be nice you know...
> but..
> I think seeing 3 kids through the teenage years just grows you this evil streak a mile wide....


I hear ya and am learning that too..no teens yet but its going to be here before i know it.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

mossys said:


> mmmm...since you have decided the black is probably Cold triggered...
> would that be to warm her up...so she stays Green.....
> 
> I tell you..you have some sneaky tricks Bro...
> ...


 
I'm down for any project you are mossy! Let's get started! I love being innoivative and deciphering codes... so lets get it on!
I think I might run a couple controls when i do the next 21 flip... like one in one of mny starter pots and one in a couple different lengths pvc (was thinking that too dude! [harry larry]) ... I'll keep all same light an nutes (in same closet) and see if there's a difference in flower time. That should eliminate or point to more testing of the tap-root-bottom-theory.. hereby referred to as TRBT from now on. Then we can move on to different light regimes etc. etc.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Thank you my friend Indeed they really do. I have gone back to look at the original JEM that i grew and this one is way bigger in size at sex then the JEM was
> thing is the JEM was in a 1.5 gal no raise, this on is in a 1 gal with 16oz raise loving the drop i am sure.
> 
> 
> ...


check check and check on all the above.. and a lil chip in here... my daughter goes teenager this april.... ahhhhhhh!
I'm freakin out man! lol

also... what about general root mass hitting a barrier (pot walls) you said your taps hadn't hit bottom but you were flowering right? had it hit side of the cups or pot yet? with the root mass?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 4, 2010)

harry larry said:


> So, I have a few questions....
> 1. I plan on taking the raised cup planter technique FD uses, and germing right into plain potting soil inside the cup, and setting the bottomless cup on FFOF. My question's are: Should I mix perlite into the germ cup? If so how much? And, how much perlite should I mix into the FFOF?


I would mix perlite into both the cup and the FFOF. This seems to promote really good spacing and make the soil light. Allowing for more feeding roots than tap roots. I would make sure that you got sterile perlit ( not the MG stuff) and put half the bag to 25 pounds. When i mix mine i get my compo in 50lb bags i cut them in half and add my mixes. Adding half of a bag of perlite to 25lb of cow poop makes a big difference to the feel of the soil. 



> 2. The light source for germing is a 400w mh. How far should I distance the light for germing and the first week? Thank you.


With that 400 i am not sure, i run 250 and am about 20'' form the tops. So id say at least that with that 400 you have about 30,000 lumens on me


----------



## Bighill (Dec 4, 2010)

> torment the life out of all of you with them....


Not hard to torment us mate, the phenos the autoflower gods gift you are 2nd to none. It`s been a pleasure following along the last couple years.



> don't they look like mini celery plants....?


They will be growing bark soon here, bloody tree trunks. ha 

Also will add for you, the lime green comes out with at least 14 degree difference in day/night temps (give or take a few). 
A sure fire way to find out what plants have colours. Every summer i have to deal with stuff like this. 25 to 30 celcius durring the day and often single digits at night.




FD, so glad you are poping the ICU`s. I almost forgot to find you some baby icu pics. I have to have them, i got a laptop in between that grow so i have pics scattered between this and my PC. The pc is a stand alone not wired to the web anymore. So i`ll have to check that one too.

I can`t wait to see how they develope. They broke my purple cherry so they hold a special place in my heart. haha


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd reccomend 20-24 inches on the 400

also FD n mossy: if light total might be a factor lets get some basic data together from everybody here what their flowering time is, their pot size, their light time on, and their lightttttttttttttttttttttt type and wattage... maybe we can figure this out mathematically or at least make an educated inference....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 4, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> also... what about general root mass hitting a barrier (pot walls) you said your taps hadn't hit bottom but you were flowering right? had it hit side of the cups or pot yet? with the root mass?


Nope the male had no pooling on the sides or exposed roots 
id say the first 1.5in of dirt was loose all away around. 
no white roots till i cracked it open.


----------



## Endorium (Dec 4, 2010)

My plants are still going great. about 2 weeks into flowering. What do you think?
How long do you think till ready. Hopefully get an ounce of the plant in the pic??


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow endorium! lookin real nice m8!

FD: ok... so maybe roots have nothing to do with it at all?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 4, 2010)

Bighill said:


> FD, so glad you are poping the ICU`s. I almost forgot to find you some baby icu pics. I have to have them, i got a laptop in between that grow so i have pics scattered between this and my PC. The pc is a stand alone not wired to the web anymore. So i`ll have to check that one too.
> 
> I can`t wait to see how they develope. They broke my purple cherry so they hold a special place in my heart. haha


its funny your's were the main reason i popped mine this time
i saw the ones you had with the color and i was floored
i too am in search for some color maybe just maybe mine will give me some
this time.

If you find the pics let me know cause id like to see. The fatty McFatFat there is a ICU and she looks rather promising. can we say uber indy


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 4, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Wow endorium! lookin real nice m8!
> 
> FD: ok... so maybe roots have nothing to do with it at all?


OR it could be that the actual size of the plant is determined at tap root bottom out?
Maybe the sexing has nothing to do with it at all and it IS based upon amount of light and time exposed.

Shit just hit me.......After looking at the male and seeing that he was starting to sex and show balls
but the roots were not at the bottom yet. They were abundant in the middle but not the outsides or the bottom.
I think that is why nealcook's plant is SO big in that 8 in pot. I think that as the roots go down as she grows taller
and then when the roots pool its time to stop the growth up and start really budding

we see the autos go through this transition each time. We see signs of sex, then on the week after sex the plant explodes
and doesn't stop till the main bud head forms. Then we see the signs of heavy budding/flower. The plant is no longer growing up
its filling in. Ive noticed that in a party cup the heads come fast after signs of sex, if its stunted usually with in a week u will see the head formation
With my first JEM and this ICU its been different. Its showed signs of sex but no where near ready for a head crown bud formation. Looks like ill get a few more nodes and stretching before she really starts to bud out.

The side branching is also a big difference by the time full flower sets in. If you have one that has the lower branches extended like my first JEM and the BB
these explode too in length at the time from sex to full on budding and none of my cup gals had branching at all. No room for roots to drop and set it.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

ok... this is making sense more and more.... hmmm thanks for the info- fill-in... 
pondering...

J


----------



## H2grOw (Dec 4, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> East Branch Delaware? Shit... you know where I grew up then.... we might know each other lol
> 
> and I meant Hudson for the trib...
> 
> ever fish anywhere near the Delhi Golf Course?


I have trout fished a couple of spots through Delhi. Never had much luck there thogh. Can only catch small stocked trout and some little smallmouths.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 4, 2010)

Well we'll have to make a trip n I'll show ya the good spots.... and burn fatties all day!


----------



## mossys (Dec 4, 2010)

> had to drop a line to say a big thanks for the tip the other week to help my over pruned girl.
> The 1/4 strength nutes every other day has certainly done the trick, as the pictures will testify


Oh they certainly Do m8..she is glorious...looks like she could have an ICE out for Christmas.
Shame she has to come down early..
but..you know I prefer my girls early..and she doesn't look far off for my tastes.

A week before you need to take her down...Test-bud her...

I haven't LST's AF's..
But..
I super-crop ALL my long season girls..and I swear by it.
Putting all your buds on a level like that gives Better quality/density/yield per bud.



> BTW just tried to give you rep but need to 'spread it around' a bit first. I'll send you good karma instead


Cheers m8..karma is always appreciated.. 


> I can`t wait to see how they develope. They broke my purple cherry so they hold a special place in my heart. haha


BH..tut..tut..tut...shakes head...

are you tormenting FullD.....you know he is Dying to see colour...

That must be good kush you toking....



> the phenos the autoflower gods gift you are 2nd to none. It`s been a pleasure following along the last couple years.


I is Plant Lucky....



> They will be growing bark soon here, bloody tree trunks. ha


Heigh ho..heigh ho....



> Also will add for you, the lime green comes out with at least 14 degree difference in day/night temps (give or take a few).


Just rub it..why doncha....

I'll see what happens in this run..
It might not colour up yet..
But if it does...
I'll see if we can get it tested cupboard grown with ice-cube waterings...
see if we can shock it out...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 4, 2010)

mossys said:


> .
> 
> I tell you..you have some sneaky tricks Bro...


ha ha its the buds talking here lately 
This Train wreck is fantastic in the AM


----------



## mossys (Dec 4, 2010)

> Mossy, I tried the mango. It didn't have any ill effects, but did not seem to offer any extra medicinal interaction of benefit. But, I feel it may have had some viagra effect, I noticed it as well as my Lady.


Cheers m8..
information feed back on test like that really help...simple things that we can all participate in..
not everyone can be an activist..
But..
we can ALL do our bit.
Think of yourself as a foot-soldier in our Long March...



> The fatty McFatFat there is a ICU and she looks rather promising. can we say uber indy


Uber...



> ha ha its the buds talking here lately


Got about 10 hours ahead of you on THC levels...

Mind..I didn't get my beach smoke this morning..it was so cold I felt it hit my teeth straight away..
so I had to keep my lips welded together for the whole walk...

Wish you had been there for the peace and quiet...?....



> This Train wreck is fantastic in the AM


I've always fancied the Train Wreck since I first saw her.
What is she like on meds..?



> Shit just hit me.......After looking at the male and seeing that he was starting to sex and show balls
> but the roots were not at the bottom yet. They were abundant in the middle but not the outsides or the bottom.
> I think that is why nealcook's plant is SO big in that 8 in pot. I think that as the roots go down as she grows taller
> and then when the roots pool its time to stop the growth up and start really budding


Oh..we have some experimenting to do m8....roll on spring....


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Dec 4, 2010)

mossys said:


> A week before you need to take her down...Test-bud her....


That i will m8, got it penciled in for next weekend



mossys said:


> I haven't LST's AF's..
> But..
> I super-crop ALL my long season girls..and I swear by it.
> Putting all your buds on a level like that gives Better quality/density/yield per bud.


I think i'll give it a go with my shortriders. I'm going to plant a couple so i think i'll LST one and compare them both.
One good thing about her coming down early is i should have some nice smoke for the boxing day test match.
You can't beat a nice lump of bud and a game that lasts for 5 days!!


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 4, 2010)

My JEM F3s I just harvested...


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 4, 2010)

WOWZ your set for seeds it looks like! I call your breeding a success!

Congrats!

JP


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 4, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> My JEM F3s I just harvested...


Love it when you drop in with these surprise pics


----------



## dacotua (Dec 4, 2010)

John Mondello-
Spell my name backwards.

Mossys-
Will check the Ph of the soil tomorrow. Thanks for your help. Glad I found this thread.

Regs-
Dacotua


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 4, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Love it when you drop in with these surprise pics


yeah man, im dieing to share pic of my current grow, but the camera phone just dosnt do justice unde the hps. new cam is on my xmas list 


@ Just, thank you sir. I had a 10 gallon tub, 1 big male and 4 fems. the ladies ended up all seeds. should last a while


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a stubborn snowryder that has fought through LST and is still stretching upwards. what do you guys think about intentionally heat stressing her to get her stubborn bitch ass to settle down on a height? I still have my old CFL rubbermaid setup, so I think if I throw one of my 150w HPS' in there for a day it'll cook around 93-96*. If I sustain that for 12-18 hours you think it will be enough to stunt her vertical growth?


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 5, 2010)

ok so i got a question for the fokes with a little more experience with autos, ok so my Diesel Ryders are about 47 days in, and im noticing roots are starting to come out of the bottom of the pots...at this stage in tha game would transplanting do more harm than good?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

mAD PROPS MOSSY! lVE THER LEAF DESING AND real NICE WORK ON THE SEEDS!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

dacotua said:


> John Mondello-
> Spell my name backwards.
> 
> Mossys-
> ...


RIGHT ON DUDE! lOVE YOUR SIGNATURE QUOTE BTW


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

\|/joker420\|/ said:


> ok so i got a question for the fokes with a little more experience with autos, ok so my diesel ryders are about 47 days in, and im noticing roots are starting to come out of the bottom of the pots...at this stage in tha game would transplanting do more harm than good?


transplanting would be a mistake... Big stunting... You dont want big stunting right a critical time like flowering..


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 5, 2010)

i figured, ill just have to use bigger pots next time.
they have about two weeks left ill give them one more shot of nutes then str8 water and molasses.

post pics 2morro.

p.s. the ladies have really started putting on weight, cant wait to give the smoke a try


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

JOKER SOUNDS GOOD MAN... LET US SEE SOME FINAL PICS IF U CAN... GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE CLOSING OUT A CYCLE!

THE USUSAL SUSPECTS...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

Dale Dickerson said:


> I have a stubborn snowryder that has fought through LST and is still stretching upwards. what do you guys think about intentionally heat stressing her to get her stubborn bitch ass to settle down on a height? I still have my old CFL rubbermaid setup, so I think if I throw one of my 150w HPS' in there for a day it'll cook around 93-96*. If I sustain that for 12-18 hours you think it will be enough to stunt her vertical growth?


not sure on this but I don't think that will stunt her like ur hoping... but theres only 1 way to find out! lol


----------



## Endorium (Dec 5, 2010)

Any help with my post on page 185 with the pics?
Really want to know if I should be pulling it now or waiting. Its been flowering for 2 weeks


----------



## Viagro (Dec 5, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Any help with my post on page 185 with the pics?
> Really want to know if I should be pulling it now or waiting. Its been flowering for 2 weeks


They're getting there. What color are the trichomes?

Looks to me like you've got a ways to go yet..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Any help with my post on page 185 with the pics?
> Really want to know if I should be pulling it now or waiting. Its been flowering for 2 weeks


they are almost there... but not sure exactly... really need to magnify at least 10x and look at trichomes... 50% clear / 50% cloudy is best buzz (IMO) Let it go longer than that and it turns into a "sleepy" high

a couple more days to a week would be my guess just lookin tho


----------



## Endorium (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Not got a magnifyer. Any suggestions on a cheap one?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

Jewlers loupe... 10x.... They work prety well and i think you can pick one up for around $30 us


----------



## K21701 (Dec 5, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Thanks for the help. Not got a magnifyer. Any suggestions on a cheap one?


This is what I purchased and it was only $3.50!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/30x-21mm-Jewelers-Loupe-Ships-USA-No-customs-Fees-/390100642570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad3cf6b0a#ht_483wt_858


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

HO5T DAMN! KILLER FIND MAN! i'M GONNA BUY ONE MYSELF

j


----------



## K21701 (Dec 5, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> HO5T DAMN! KILLER FIND MAN! i'M GONNA BUY ONE MYSELF
> 
> j


Glad I could help....Save where you can to spend where you need!!!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 5, 2010)

Question....I just placed my order for some Purple Jems and I plan on growing in hempy buckets. Can these be topped for a higher yield or will they do better if I lst them? I am also hoping for a male so I can pollinate for some seeds for future use. I have never done this before so any pointers would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

NEVER top an Auto... always use LST for autos.... too short a life span to take being topped and rebuilding before budding... at least thats what I've picked up along the way... I've not yet successfully produced an auto run.. but I'm 25 days in and crankin'! 

If you go back 3 or 4 pages you'll see a posting on the basics... root space light etc... but I know you've been in and out of this thread for a while... so I would think you'd be good to go... tune into the thread daily as we're always discussing techniques / tactics...
root space and adequate intensity and photoperiod of lighting are the essentials... 18/6 to 20/4 is reccomended right through


J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 5, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> NEVER top an Auto... always use LST for autos.... too short a life span to take being topped and rebuilding before budding... at least thats what I've picked up along the way... I've not yet successfully produced an auto run.. but I'm 25 days in and crankin'!
> 
> If you go back 3 or 4 pages you'll see a posting on the basics... root space light etc... but I know you've been in and out of this thread for a while... so I would think you'd be good to go... tune into the thread daily as we're always discussing techniques / tactics...
> root space and adequate intensity and photoperiod of lighting are the essentials... 18/6 to 20/4 is reccomended right through
> ...


Thanks for the advice and I will definitely stay tuned!!!!


----------



## mossys (Dec 5, 2010)

Universal/Potting compost...
25 ltr pot..with 12 inch Drop.

Amended water..vinegar and oxygen.

2 x 50% dilute veg feeds...

27 days.







2 Males..7 females.

They are gonna get their first Flower fert today...50% dilution...
of this..


----------



## mossys (Dec 5, 2010)

> I think I might run a couple controls when i do the next 21 flip... like one in one of mny starter pots and one in a couple different lengths pvc (was thinking that too dude! [harry larry]) ... I'll keep all same light an nutes (in same closet) and see if there's a difference in flower time


Sounds like a plan Man....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

SCHWEEEEEEEEEET! nice mossy! Damn! they look good... would you slow down 2 days so my girls can run side by side?

lol
mornin'!


----------



## mossys (Dec 5, 2010)

Morning JM...
your girls could give mine a run for their money any day...
I have already seen them this morning and the look like broody hens..
all ruffled out and brooding...ready to accelerate.

Today I think I saw two that might have pistils..
but I need to back and photo check..

ah..#2..the one on the right in photo 5..and #6 of course.

(Keep an eye on the shape length depth of colour on them..you can tell a lot about a girl by her pistils.)

Hopefully you have a full set by tomorrow morning...and I think they are gonna woof when they do.



> Mossys-
> Will check the Ph of the soil tomorrow. Thanks for your help. Glad I found this thread.


No probs..I borrowed my m8's swimming pool test kit for my water.

Anon..wey hey m8...Love the canna seed art.....



> yeah man, im dieing to share pic of my current grow, but the camera phone just dosnt do justice unde the hps. new cam is on my xmas list


Fingers crossed for you m8...
I share your frustration..coz I'm dying to see.

*NICE* collection of seed...pocket full of dreams...
BTW m8..if you have taken them through to f3 IBL..
have you noticed a big white leggy female starting to step out...
I Think one is trying to turn back to the Originals.. 



> Glad I could help....Save where you can to spend where you need!!!


Amen........



> I have never done this before so any pointers would be greatly appreciated....


We'll take you through it when you get there.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

Well thanks for the good words of encouragement mr mosser.. I'm excited too! I doubt they'd give yours a run for their money... but they'd be happy to represent yours in the event that they were unable to attend...  

yes, they are a bit broody this morning... lil smell smacked me in the face when i opened... as much as can be expected with an ionizer in there 24/7.... but def a difference in smell and I def noticed the pistils this morning... they are happy i flushed themmm.. loving me back! best girlfirends I've had ever yet... hands down!

I will watch the pistils... anything sepcific I should look for?

Also, got a 3lb batch of canna-butter rollin right now to make choco with !... Today is last (official) day of canna-vodka making... had some bout an hour ago... trippin in a lil... burned a lil too.. 

mor pics to come soon

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 5, 2010)

> but they'd be happy to represent yours in the event that they were unable to attend...


*Cannabis Cup...2012..AF catagory..Amsterdam....*
*I'll see you in one of the Cafes....make it a date...............*



> lil smell smacked me in the face when i opened...


There is nothing like the smell of warm wet sex in the morning....


> best girlfirends I've had ever yet... hands down!


LMHO......  

you don't have to buy them christmas presents either...
AND..
they don't hog the TV remote...



> Also, got a 3lb batch of canna-butter rollin right now to make choco with !...


*We need your recipie m8....*
can't keep coming in here Happy as an Old Hippys Cat...and not let us in on it...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

but they'd be happy to represent yours in the event that they were unable to attend...  
*Cannabis Cup...2012..AF catagory..Amsterdam....*
*I'll see you in one of the Cafes....make it a date...............*

*you got a deal.. hope I can make it by Nov 2012... yeah I guess thats pretty easy actually...*




lil smell smacked me in the face when i opened... 


There is nothing like the smell of warm wet sex in the morning....

FACT!


best girlfirends I've had ever yet... hands down! 


LMHO......  

you don't have to buy them christmas presents either...
AND..
they don't hog the TV remote...
and dont bitch when you go out late or sleep in or dont help with "chores"



Also, got a 3lb batch of canna-butter rollin right now to make choco with !... 


*We need your recipie m8....*
can't keep coming in here Happy as an Old Hippys Cat...and not let us in on it... 

Gladly... still refining t actually tho... but gladly...

currently 10 oz leaf trimmings, 3 lbs butter... in pan water to prevent burn... simmer on low for 3 hours

then remove leaf matter (squeez, strainya know) then let cool...(fridge temps) butter clumps back up on top.... remove butter from water.... then...
for choco.... mix butter and choco together and simmer (very very low temp...) just enough to melt the butter and choc... mix thouroghly... then pour into molds (if you hav) or onto alimunm sheet and put in freezer.... 20 min to 1/2 hr and your good to go!


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Dec 5, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> not sure on this but I don't think that will stunt her like ur hoping... but theres only 1 way to find out! lol


Why do you say that?

Last time I accidentally heat stressed a plant it stopped all vertical growth and just bushed out. It was an easyryder and finished less than 10" tall.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 5, 2010)

mossys said:


> Oh..we have some experimenting to do m8....roll on spring....


I think that we may already have what we need. Remember the "air cup" cup girl
the one that stayed completely uniformed but on a tiny scale like your Ogun?
She is a prime example of this. Her roots were stopped as they progressed to the outside
and to the bottom. As a result we had a tiny version of a well balanced female.

Her head formed fast and her side branches stopped growing out the day the head pistils were emerging
so im really starting to believe that depth and intensity play key roles in the sex to bloom stages.
its had enough light to start into maturity and then it needs the room to stretch its legs to grow out.

Like you said its like a teenager, one day they have no care in the world then the hormones kick in
and everything starts going crazy.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 5, 2010)

mossys said:


> *Cannabis Cup...2012..AF catagory..Amsterdam....*
> *I'll see you in one of the Cafes....make it a date...............*


I would LOVE to see this. I dont think that there could be anything to put a bigger smile on my face
unless one of my gals is in the cup of course  but i dont think i have a chance against the Wizard

So a little bit of news this morning the rest of the lot decided to show
I had one more Male and 2 more females grand total of 4 
3 ICU females and 1 BB female. The other 2 males were both BB
Now the interesting thing about this was the fact that both BB
that were male were the ones that i turned around. The ones 
that decided to grow up side down at first.

I think that id i had left them alone i may have had 2 more females to grow out
but who knows. I think the stress at that age could have very well caused the 
males to show in the group as all the other seeds were all untouched and fem

So i think that i am going to take your advice in the future my friend
and let them fix them selves, as i may, just may have had a 100% fem on this one

So due to the loss of two i decided to start 4 more 
I have dropped 4 of my F1's from the PJ breeding experiment 

Fingers crossed 


Also i remember you asking about the Trainwreck as meds and it is a great asset in the headache department
has a fast upbeat high for me. I think it will have a nice meld with BW i think it would help on the paranoia side
kinda balance it out bringing out the strong stone of BW


----------



## zemanel (Dec 5, 2010)

mossys did you start/germ the babies on Compo Sana Universal or in some 'special mix'??
They look really nice.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

Well.. more pics... closeups and such... plus my 3-in-1 pot finally germed out today!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

Dale Dickerson said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> Last time I accidentally heat stressed a plant it stopped all vertical growth and just bushed out. It was an easyryder and finished less than 10" tall.


OK, well I have to remember I'm running CO2 enrichment... but I'm consistently in the 87-92 range and no stunting here... although maybe if they didn't get the CO2 and also if they weren't used to those temps...

Maybe I'm wrong on this... anyone else thoughts?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 5, 2010)

look at those fine little bitches you got there John
looks like you re going to have quite a harvest once all of those little whores fill in
keep up the good work on that my man 
making us proud


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

FD... in regards to the cup... I say we say screw it... lets kick their ass in the "any" category... and then when we win a prize.... tell them its an auto...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> look at those fine little bitches you got there John
> looks like you re going to have quite a harvest once all of those little whores fill in
> keep up the good work on that my man
> making us proud


 
thanks man... glad to be livin up to u guys standards! lol
yes, its more exciting every day... over 40% complete now!
thanks for the good words of encouragement man!

J


----------



## Bighill (Dec 5, 2010)

> have a stubborn snowryder that has fought through LST and is still stretching upwards. what do you guys think about intentionally heat stressing her to get her stubborn bitch ass to settle down on a height? I still have my old CFL rubbermaid setup, so I think if I throw one of my 150w HPS' in there for a day it'll cook around 93-96*. If I sustain that for 12-18 hours you think it will be enough to stunt her vertical growth?


The heat stress might get it to throw some nanners. I have trying to breed out the nanners from my SR's, F4 has been the best run for me. 
I find them to be stretchy as well, as far as autos go anyways. They do stop though. I crossed some SR pollen to the SFV ogkush cutting. I should just START them with tomato cages, lol they are going to grow like bloody grape vines.



> ok so i got a question for the fokes with a little more experience with autos, ok so my Diesel Ryders are about 47 days in, and im noticing roots are starting to come out of the bottom of the pots...at this stage in tha game would transplanting do more harm than good?


I transplant after sexing, i mean RIGHT after. I don't get stunted autos. To be honest i didn't like my runs where i planted right into the 2 gal bag. They seemed to take an extra week before they started to "bang". I am sure it was the roots taking all the energy and growing into the bags. For the lost week i didn't see much gain to behonest. I see lots of good results from direct planting, but i just can't justify the waste of time and dirt on sexing males. 

For me it's party cup until sexed then into the final container. 

If you transplant at all durring flower you are screwed. 



> *Cannabis Cup...2012..AF catagory..Amsterdam....*
> *I'll see you in one of the Cafes....make it a date...............*


Is this a done deal? I tried to find your post about it but, to no avail. Maybe i'll have to google it when i have a moment. That is almost do-able for me. Kinda falls into place as far as time line 
I was reading that the city council in dam is trying to shut out forign tokers. requiring cafe goes to show thier ID's. Would kiind of stifle the cup IMO. They'll just have to move it to cali or some thing. Same council stopped giving out licences for new cafe's. 


JM: The girls are looking good mate 


BH


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

Bighill said:


> The heat stress might get it to throw some nanners. I have trying to breed out the nanners from my SR's, F4 has been the best run for me.
> I find them to be stretchy as well, as far as autos go anyways. They do stop though. I crossed some SR pollen to the SFV ogkush cutting. I should just START them with tomato cages, lol they are going to grow like bloody grape vines.
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks man on the compliment! 
right on the same tiiming chain my friend! This part about the cannbis cup sux the big dingaling....

but maybe we can legalize here by then and have the Canna-B-US cup here stateside!

although I've always wanted to see damsterman..

J


----------



## H2grOw (Dec 5, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Thanks for the help. Not got a magnifyer. Any suggestions on a cheap one?


I use a $12 pocket microscope from radio shack. 60-100x magnification really lets you get a close look at the trichomes. Kind of hard to keep steady on a plant though, so I usually clip a small piece of a bud to check them.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 5, 2010)

H2grOw said:


> I use a $12 pocket microscope from radio shack. 60-100x magnification really lets you get a close look at the trichomes. Kind of hard to keep steady on a plant though, so I usually clip a small piece of a bud to check them.


This is what I purchased for less than $4...works great and easy on the pocketbook!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/30-x-21mm-Glass-Jeweler-Loupe-Eye-Magnifier-Magnifying-/190469153189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c58d8a1a5#ht_4061wt_932


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been using a 30x microscope from radio shack too I tink... (older model prob) but I also find its a little tricky in ow light and also tough to steady... find myself clipping to the bud too... we used to use a jeqwelers loupe back in the day... and Im def gonna get one of those... the price is right, thats for sure!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

All 21 overhead shots...


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 5, 2010)

This was a freebie from attitude when I order my Short Stuff seeds. It has not disappointed so far.View attachment 1307253


----------



## b.R. (Dec 5, 2010)

TEFLONDUMMY... lookin good.... i been lookin at old pics of my grow from day 1 untill now and it is definately exciting to watch the progress they have made... i am definately keepin autoflowers in my grows, got 3 more on the way as we speak that i just ordered... good luck with the current grow and future ones as well, i will definately be keepin an eye out for ya....


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 5, 2010)

b.R. said:


> TEFLONDUMMY... lookin good.... i been lookin at old pics of my grow from day 1 untill now and it is definately exciting to watch the progress they have made... i am definately keepin autoflowers in my grows, got 3 more on the way as we speak that i just ordered... good luck with the current grow and future ones as well, i will definately be keepin an eye out for ya....


 I love the autos. I have 10 blue himalaya diesels on the way now. I like looking at the progression in pics, they are amazing.


----------



## b.R. (Dec 5, 2010)

I ordered the short stuff onyx's and decided to try a few auto seeds from a fairly new company called the 7 dwarfs, which from what i have read about are pretty good. One of the seeds is called trojan which is a cross of nyc diesel,lowryder and lowryder2. the other one was called gigantes and was a white widow cross. They are supposed to produce one main cola with few off shoots and produce anywhere from 45 to 50 grams per plant or more under optimal conditons, so... had to try em out and then i got 6 free seeds with em so ya cant beat that...


----------



## snwbrda (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey everyone check up on my journal - https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/388668-crawl-space-afghan-kush-ryder.html


----------



## dargo (Dec 5, 2010)

20 Psirens at the back, they been under the cfls but got a new 250w mh lamp today so there now under that. the bigger ones at the front are speedy g's that have big cal mag problems due to using rain water but started giving them molasses a few says ago so hopefully will see them improving over the next few days. I got way to many plants and way to little indoor space. atleast 3 months before I can start outdoors again


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> This was a freebie from attitude when I order my Short Stuff seeds. It has not disappointed so far.


TEFLON! DAMN THEY'RE LOOKIN GOOD! i'M DEF NOT AFRAID TO ORDER FROM ATTITUDE WITH YOUR RECCOMENDATION....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 5, 2010)

b.R. said:


> I ordered the short stuff onyx's and decided to try a few auto seeds from a fairly new company called the 7 dwarfs, which from what i have read about are pretty good. One of the seeds is called trojan which is a cross of nyc diesel,lowryder and lowryder2. the other one was called gigantes and was a white widow cross. They are supposed to produce one main cola with few off shoots and produce anywhere from 45 to 50 grams per plant or more under optimal conditons, so... had to try em out and then i got 6 free seeds with em so ya cant beat that...


 
TROJANS ARE ON MY NEXT "ORDER LIST" CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR HOW THEY TREAT YOU!

i TOO WAS ENSARED BY THE 50 GS EA!


----------



## Bighill (Dec 5, 2010)

Went out to the country today, perfect day. Took some shots. Thought i'd share one with everyone. 

Mossy you might recognize the same place from the summer when i got some shots of those funnel clouds. The reason they never happen there is it is SOO close to the mountains.. As you can see. 

I never get bored of the view. I sure will miss it.

Bh.


----------



## mossys (Dec 5, 2010)

> Is this a done deal? I tried to find your post about it but, to no avail. Maybe i'll have to google it when i have a moment. That is almost do-able for me. Kinda falls into place as far as time line


No m8...no AF catagory....Boooooooooo.....
But...
where you are thinking of holidaying...
you are probably just a short plane hop off both Amsterdam and Marakesh....

We are a 22 hour drive off Dam...2 hour plane ride.

IOU and FullD mails..so I should be back in later.

LOVE the views...nothing can beat mother nature in the raw....

Back soon....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

BH, Thats a beautiful shot! Sounds like you maybve moved from there? Sorry to hear... I was pretty down when we had to sell our place in the catskills... tried to get my parents to keep that and sell here... but no deal... sure do miss that place...

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

The Usual suspects... now becoming super skank hoes!





So they def stank this morning whn i cracked the chamber open! Whew!

2nd Set is Coty leafs!

26/63 = 41.2% done! 37 Days to go!
J

ps - butter has cooled heres a pic



pps - heres some shots of my SSH photos too



And then tansplanted...


----------



## budolskie (Dec 6, 2010)

mossy day 34 of flower any idea what the brown spots on leaves of one of them are?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

budolskie said:


> mossy day 34 of flower any idea what the brown spots on leaves of one of them are?


whats your environment like in there? High humidity?


----------



## budolskie (Dec 6, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> whats your environment like in there? High humidity?


na was really low untill i turn extraction fan off for few hours now its around 50% was about 20-30% when extraction on all day


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

man that brown looks familiar... just can't place it yet...

did you maybe go too stong on nutes at some point or go through a ph-lockout?

can you get a cleaner pic?

reason I ask about humidity is that looks like late blich... but unless its been wet or had high humidity, its not very liekly... and if you were 20-30% and 50% as a max blight wouldn't likely be able to survive..


actually just took another look... think he's just burnin up the nutes a lil early that she has residual in her leaves...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

Just completed calcs for choco.... mmmm mmmm mmmm
picked up 9 lbs choco yesterday... mmmmm mmmmm mmmm
did i mention mmmmm mmmmmm mmmmm?

ok...
so if you guys wanna make choco- I gave ya the recipe..... and here's a link to get molds... pot leaf molds... 
http://www.amazon.com/Stonerware-Cube-Tray-Marijuana-Shape/dp/B000WAUDJ6


----------



## mossys (Dec 6, 2010)

budolskie...
I'm not the best at this...so we'll see what FullD says..
But..
you have kept them in amazing condition for them being so closely packed anyway..
I would have expected to see a bit more damage.

IF they were mine...
I'd think that maybe her being the one against the wall..
that maybe she has been subject to a bit more moisture..
OR..
she is going over.

Have you test budded her...?......


While we are waiting for FullD diagnosis...
nip all the damaged leaves off...

Believe me she will not miss them at this stage..

then you can see if there is more damage occuring..or if it has stopped....

JM...ahhhh..the girls....
just how I love to see them...
Filling out like true divas...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks mossy.... they're very dear to me as well! I think I'm falling in love again! lol

when you say, "or she is going over"... what exactly do you mean?


----------



## mossys (Dec 6, 2010)

> "or she is going over"... what exactly do you mean?


That it is just the fan going crappy coz she is shedding it..
it could have been damaged earlier..but you are seeing it more because the leaf is switched off.

When you look at them as a whole...
they look to me as if the are all going over..the outer fans are switching off...
Plus..the bud is looking milky.

3 declared girls in the 8 inch pot.
The 4 th is a small pheno that has been overshadowed by the Sisters..
so there is a slim possibility it could still declare male.
FullD..the one with the big head..female.







That is a 1ltr fert bottle in the middle to give perspective.

4 plants..in an 8 inch pot....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

ok... thats what I thought you meant... just wanted to be clear what you meant... I'd have to agree with you on this... 

FD?

very nice plants mosser! lookin soooooooo gooooood! can we get a shot of that pot from the side with some kind of a scale ref?
(still figuring my next rollovers layout)


damn... thats not much root space at all and those babies are standin up and talk a streak of dirty shit!

cant remember... you runnin h20 bubbles like FD?
J


----------



## mossys (Dec 6, 2010)

> mossys did you start/germ the babies on Compo Sana Universal or in some 'special mix'??
> They look really nice.


Cheers m8..they are grown start to finish in the universal compost.
Available from garden centres..
But..don't buy the ones that are pre-fertilised for bedding plants...
Find one that Matches the fert panel I posted.

Also...anyone that cannot buy canna ferts...buy Tomato ferts.
Potting compo and tomato ferts keeps you covert. 



> can we get a shot of that pot from the side with some kind of a scale ref?


I'll get you one shortly m8​


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

So... here you'll see that I inserted a small hole in each edge with a knife... this is because after cooling the water it was boiled in has settled to the bottom... the butter to the top in a chunk (like ice) ... so you make 2 small holes in each opposing edge... and then pour the water out from the bottom... last pic shows after pouring water ouit and cutting into quarters... just canna-butter left...

ratio is equal to 75 g's marijuana per 1 lb butter... I used about 9 ounces leaf trimmings to 3 lbs


ps thanks mosser for the side shot... yu mustv'e been reading my mind through the cann-network! lol

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

Morning guys
working on the reply and uploading some pics
See ya in a few


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

Mornin FD! See u in a few bro!


----------



## mossys (Dec 6, 2010)

> Morning guys


Morning FD.....
How is Her Fatness this morning...?

JM...40 g pack..

kudos on the butter and choc recipie m8..much appreciated...



> cant remember... you runnin h20 bubbles like FD?


Aye m8..and I will certainly credit it with great root growth.

Those noobie canna are look great...filling the pots Nicely....







Male loud and proud.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah mna... thanks for the scaling photo... I can def double maybe triple my # plants in my given space in accordance with your setup... now say I lose 20% in weight per... I'd still gain say 80% at double... ok soon as I can get through a breeding cycle... its on like donkey kong !

glad to help on the butter recipe.... let you know how it turns out this time... if last time was any indicator... its gonna be slammin!

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

Had a nice reply wrote and it killed it so lets try this again



mossys said:


> budolskie...
> .
> OR..
> she is going over.


I have to agree with Mossy and Jm here
This plant is reaching its life end, if not already done
This is the same thing that happened to my JEM as it finished.

What is going on is that the plant is attempting to shed the leaves
so you can clip them away if you want to. She is starting to use up her reserves
that she has stored in the fans.

One thing that i would do is clip away the dead fans
and then check the trich's. I would start to flush with plain water 
if you havent already started to. Shes quite the beaut there 
looks like a good harvest.

here is my JEM as she finished so you can see the similarities.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

WORD... THE SERVER FROZE FOR A FEW THERE... HAPPENS ON HERE OCCASIONALLY i'VE NOTICED... M GUESS IS THE SRVER IS REBOOTING OR SOMETHING.. ALWAYS SEEMS TO BE THE SAME TIME OF DAY... GLAD MY DIAGNOSIS WASN'T OFF TOO FAR (WELL THIRD TIME AROUND.. LOL)

j


----------



## mossys (Dec 6, 2010)

Evil.....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD..the one with the big head..female.


This is fantastic my friend, i still cant get over how lush they look with the water treatment. She is a shining start my friend



mossys said:


> Morning FD.....
> How is Her Fatness this morning...?


Morning my friend and she is doing well. Watered them last night
50% strength on the FF and some Sea wed kelp to kick it in
I figured since i got 4 females this time again
i would push there limits and see what i can actually harvest from them.

Biggest harvest on one plant so far was 74g wet
I want to try to get over 100 wet this run 
and i am hoping that Fatty McFat Fat is my key to this.

I plan on running the high fert schedule that i used 
on the first JEM to see what they really got
after seeing Nealcooks gal taking the full allotment of FF stuff
I figure these can to so we shall see


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

mossys said:


> Evil.....


Yep Evil bud  she will forever hold a place in my heart


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> WORD... THE SERVER FROZE FOR A FEW THERE... HAPPENS ON HERE OCCASIONALLY i'VE NOTICED... M GUESS IS THE SRVER IS REBOOTING OR SOMETHING.. ALWAYS SEEMS TO BE THE SAME TIME OF DAY... GLAD MY DIAGNOSIS WASN'T OFF TOO FAR (WELL THIRD TIME AROUND.. LOL)
> 
> j


You got it right on the nose sir,
and i have noticed that they do that every time to me too
i get a good reply set to go and then it crashes out on me


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

fd... WHEN YOU SAY HIGH FERT SCHEDULE... WHAT ARE WE TALKIN HERE? WHAT STRNGTH AND HOW OFTEN? (REALLY STILL TRYIN TO GET A HANDLE ON THIS CRAZY-REDUCED FERT SCHED FOR AUTOS... STILL ADJUSTING!)


----------



## budolskie (Dec 6, 2010)

cheers lads il start to flush with plain water now as i was planning on cutting them down on 21st dec


----------



## mossys (Dec 6, 2010)

> cheers lads il start to flush with plain water now as i was planning on cutting them down on 21st dec


Brill...from the size of her..you will still be trimming come new years eve.......

Trimming party @ budolskies place......



> Biggest harvest on one plant so far was 74g wet
> I want to try to get over 100 wet this run
> and i am hoping that Fatty McFat Fat is my key to this.


on a 6 inch pot...don't forget to say that....
or people might not appreciate it. 

*Hey m8's...*
*I'll try to get in later.*
*You cannot carry a link or anything ATM...*
*everything is running so slow...and jamming...*
*it is gonna take me hours to reply at this rate...*


​


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 6, 2010)

Do any of you guys subscribe to the extended dark period before harvesting? Are there any real benefits to it?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

extended dark period? This is the first I've heard of it... you mean kill the lights for a day or two prior to cho chop?

Actually... I vaguely remember hearing mention of this somewhere... but I've smoked that memory away a while ago!

lol
J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

In a pompice British accent.... "So how does one 'Give Rep' Sir?"


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah that is what I was talking about. I have run across it a couple of times. It was something like 24 hours or so of dark and timing it so the soil is kind of dry as well. It was suggested that this would stress the plant into becoming more resinous.


----------



## Lampey Simpkin (Dec 6, 2010)

First time auto, Devilmatic from MOC named her Delilah. Had issues with a slow start as the roots almost died, and overpruning slowed her down she has been going for about a month. Great forums BTW already have learned so much just from reading. Keep up the good work all!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> fd... WHEN YOU SAY HIGH FERT SCHEDULE... WHAT ARE WE TALKIN HERE? WHAT STRNGTH AND HOW OFTEN? (REALLY STILL TRYIN TO GET A HANDLE ON THIS CRAZY-REDUCED FERT SCHED FOR AUTOS... STILL ADJUSTING!)


what i mean is that not all autos are the same lol
I have been growing the same genetic line for over a year now
and they all seem like they really like my fert schedule.

This is what i doi break it down as follows

First off let me talk about what i use as ferts. I have a 4 part system that i use and most of this is in the brain so please bare with me as i share this one.

I use FF grow big (hydro formula) Tiger Bloom and then two tea variations. One is high in N for veg and the other is high in Phosphorus when its time to flower. 
I apply these through out the grow. I use the FF to get it started.
then i move to the teas and then back to the FF and then back to the teas

So i break it down like this:
FF GB is 3Tsp/1Gal for heavy feedings. So in my mind this is more than enough for our fave friends. So it states that 2tsp/1gal is for normal feedings so i use this as my base number. After that i break it down into 1/4

at 7 days i start like this
Day 7 1/4 dose to a gal
Day 14 1/2 dose to a gal + 8oz of N rated tea
Day 21 1tsp GB and then 1/4 of TB (bringing in the TB)
Day 28 1/2 TB + 8oz of Phosphorus rated tea
Day 35 1.5 tsp TB to a gal
Day 41 2tsp of TB and 8oz of Phosphorus rated tea
Then Flush till finish  unless it needs something at the end.

I think that this is everything that i do like i said i am not sure as this is all in my head. If the plants demand more that i give more this is just something to go by. I usually do not swap in clean water feedings at all over the fert program. I just use the jug then its gone. Now if i start to see over feeding or lockouts ill flush.
But if i keep my water on point i never usually see a lock out or toxicity.

Hope this helps


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Yeah that is what I was talking about. I have run across it a couple of times. It was something like 24 hours or so of dark and timing it so the soil is kind of dry as well. It was suggested that this would stress the plant into becoming more resinous.


WELL, I GUESS THAT MAKES SENSE... IT SEEMS LIKE A VERY SHORT PREIOD OF TIME TO HAVE ANY MAJOR EFFECT THOUGH... I MEAN THEY SPEND WHAT 4 - 6 WEEKS DEVELOPING.. AND THEN 1 OR 2 DAYS IS SUPPOSED TO MAKE A BIG DIF? i DUNNO... TRY IT? MAYBE i'LL TRY IT WHEN i HARVEST... i'LL PIC 1 OR 2 TO SEPERATE SO WE CAN COMPARE... REMIND ME AS WE APPROACH MY HARVEST... jAN 10TH IS..

j


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

mossys said:


> on a 6 inch pot...don't forget to say that....
> or people might not appreciate it.


Ahh true i forget about that detail from time to time
Yep it was in a 6in pot :0 heafty little bitch she was 



> *Hey m8's...*
> *I'll try to get in later.*
> *You cannot carry a link or anything ATM...*
> *everything is running so slow...and jamming...*
> *it is gonna take me hours to reply at this rate...*


You're not the only one my friend i am having the same issues too....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> WELL, I GUESS THAT MAKES SENSE... IT SEEMS LIKE A VERY SHORT PREIOD OF TIME TO HAVE ANY MAJOR EFFECT THOUGH... I MEAN THEY SPEND WHAT 4 - 6 WEEKS DEVELOPING.. AND THEN 1 OR 2 DAYS IS SUPPOSED TO MAKE A BIG DIF? i DUNNO... TRY IT? MAYBE i'LL TRY IT WHEN i HARVEST... i'LL PIC 1 OR 2 TO SEPERATE SO WE CAN COMPARE... REMIND ME AS WE APPROACH MY HARVEST... jAN 10TH IS..
> 
> j


I think that i may give this a go too as i have heard of the same thing
even posted in here and i believe that Mossy does it too
so hell be the best to ask this as well.

I have 4 gals this round i may try it with one of them 
to see if there is a difference


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 6, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> WELL, I GUESS THAT MAKES SENSE... IT SEEMS LIKE A VERY SHORT PREIOD OF TIME TO HAVE ANY MAJOR EFFECT THOUGH... I MEAN THEY SPEND WHAT 4 - 6 WEEKS DEVELOPING.. AND THEN 1 OR 2 DAYS IS SUPPOSED TO MAKE A BIG DIF? i DUNNO... TRY IT? MAYBE i'LL TRY IT WHEN i HARVEST... i'LL PIC 1 OR 2 TO SEPERATE SO WE CAN COMPARE... REMIND ME AS WE APPROACH MY HARVEST... jAN 10TH IS..
> 
> j


 I feel the same way. Thats why I threw the question out there. I might let it sit a little longer than 24 hrs. But I really can't do a comparison yet since I have a mix of genetics but I should be starting a crop of Blue Himalayas in a couple of weeks. I will definitely give it the myth busters treatment then.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 6, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Ahh true i forget about that detail from time to time
> Yep it was in a 6in pot :0 heafty little bitch she was
> 
> 
> ...


6" pot, well that is a different story all together. How much was it dry?


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 6, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I think that i may give this a go too as i have heard of the same thing
> even posted in here and i believe that Mossy does it too
> so hell be the best to ask this as well.
> 
> ...


I would like to hear mossys thoughts on the subject as well


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> 6" pot, well that is a different story all together. How much was it dry?


I think it dried out to about 42-43 some odd g's very dense set of nuggs off of her not much water loss at all


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> 6" pot, well that is a different story all together. How much was it dry?


MY THOUGHTS TOO! HOLY CRAP!

fd: THANKS FOR THE FERT SCHED.. VERY HELPFUL... ALSO... YOU USE tbsp AS UR ABBREVIATION... i ASSUME YOU MEAN ALL TEASPOONS... NOT TABLESPOONS.. AS TABLESPOONS ARE 3X TEASPOONS...

j


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

john mondello said:


> my thoughts too! Holy crap!
> 
> Fd: Thanks for the fert sched.. Very helpful... Also... You use tbsp as ur abbreviation... I assume you mean all teaspoons... Not tablespoons.. As tablespoons are 3x teaspoons...
> 
> J


tablespoons


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

Really?
Wow... Thats a lot for the autos huh? You have what strain again?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I think it dried out to about 42-43 some odd g's very dense set of nuggs off of her not much water loss at all


Actually, from my experience.. (at least with photos) dry weight varies drastically based on how well you take care of them... you obviously have it down, my fat-leaved friend!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

so actually... your fert sched helps figure things out a little... but it also confuese me more... because... the little tiny bit o nutes I put on went right to lock-out conditions... and yet ur running way higher concentrations than i did... hmmm strain must def be a factor... what soil u using again... your'e not us FFOF are you?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Really?
> Wow... Thats a lot for the autos huh? You have what strain again?


 I stand Corrected it is tea spoon LOL my fault Guys
Can me i know that i use a dropper for my measurements. At full FF dose its 10ml to a gal  5ml = one teaspoon sorry about that 



John Mondello said:


> Actually, from my experience.. (at least with photos) dry weight varies drastically based on how well you take care of them... you obviously have it down, my fat-leaved friend!


And i have to agree 100% it is about how you take care of them and thank you for the compliment JM.


----------



## spaceinvaders (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi chaps,
planted 2 easyryders they are 3 days old now and check out how one of them is looking, its like its deformed (on the right in the pic)
what ya reckon should i worry? never had this before!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Really?
> Wow... Thats a lot for the autos huh? You have what strain again?





John Mondello said:


> so actually... your fert sched helps figure things out a little... but it also confuese me more... because... the little tiny bit o nutes I put on went right to lock-out conditions... and yet ur running way higher concentrations than i did... hmmm strain must def be a factor... what soil u using again... your'e not us FFOF are you?


Yeah i know your mix was smaller than mine but at the same time i am introducing it at soil only levels
you are airborne as well as soil. As far as the strains i am running i am running ICU#2 and BadBetty.
not your typical OTC auto seeds  I can tell you the stains have a good bit to do with this 
they are beasts. And my soil is my own mix all started from scratch


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

icu STANDS FOR? AND THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE INFO AND TIPS MAN! WHEW! i DEF GOOTAA GET SOME BAD BETTY AND [email protected] GENETICS ROLLING.... MMMMM HMMMM

CAN'T WAIT TO START MAKING MY OWN SOIL.... MAYBE I SHOULD RENT SOME STORAGE SPACE AND MAKE ROOM IN MY LVIING ROOM SO I CAN GET THAT SHIT REFINED BY THIS SPRING... 
BTW... YOU'RE MORE THAN WELCOME FOR THE COMPLIMENT MY FRIEND... YOU'VE ERANED IT!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

btw... now that I know how to +rep... I've got some catchin up t do boys... so if you see a few +Reps that seem odd for a post... its only cuz I owe ya Big time gents!

btw teflon... just didn't want to miss this point but... drying out for the last part is typical.... though sometimes its hard to get flushed soon enough to have dry out time.... but i guess ultimately it just boils down to how hard you flush ... as you get to know each strain you'll be able to adjust better an better to best match the plants timing...

J


----------



## harry larry (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey guys! Thanks for the great advice. And a special thanks to FD, Im glad you pointed out not to use MG perlite, that is what I origanally had. FYI mixing soil is hard work! 
BTW, I am interested in finding out more about using an airstone to oxygenate water. I am going to send a message to an old professor to see what he has to tell me about the subject. I plan to ask about the total oxygen holding capicity of water at various temps, and the rate that O2 disperses from water. He is fairly brilliant, can't wait to see what info I can gleen from him. If anyone has any questions they would add, just speak up!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 6, 2010)

spaceinvaders said:


> Hi chaps,
> planted 2 easyryders they are 3 days old now and check out how one of them is looking, its like its deformed (on the right in the pic)
> what ya reckon should i worry? never had this before!


 I have had one or two turn into total mutants and not grow much at all give it a couple of weeks. sometimes they just hit a growth spurt and explode


----------



## spaceinvaders (Dec 6, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I have had one or two turn into total mutants and not grow much at all give it a couple of weeks. sometimes they just hit a growth spurt and explode


 really? its strange cos the other 1 is fine and this 1 is like the 1st set of leaves have just crunched together instead of opening out.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> icu STANDS FOR? AND THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE INFO AND TIPS MAN! WHEW! i DEF GOOTAA GET SOME BAD BETTY AND [email protected] GENETICS ROLLING.... MMMMM HMMMM
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO START MAKING MY OWN SOIL.... MAYBE I SHOULD RENT SOME STORAGE SPACE AND MAKE ROOM IN MY LVIING ROOM SO I CAN GET THAT SHIT REFINED BY THIS SPRING...
> BTW... YOU'RE MORE THAN WELCOME FOR THE COMPLIMENT MY FRIEND... YOU'VE ERANED IT!


You got it John any time man just glad to be able to pass along the info when i can.
I mix all the soil in one of those Keg buckets from wal mart. i use a bag at a time when i start and then i usually reuse whats in the bin i may buy a new bag say every 2 seasons. LOL i love to recycle, besides the dirt is healthy after sitting again in there. Everything starts breaking down again and then is nice and reay when i am needing it again.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

spaceinvaders said:


> really? its strange cos the other 1 is fine and this 1 is like the 1st set of leaves have just crunched together instead of opening out.


sounds to me that there is a little bit of the membrane left of the leafs.
It may need a little hand in removing it, but if you do be CAREFUL
you need to wet the little leaves first and remove the clear membrane that is over them with a needle
just be cautious and steady when you do this.


----------



## spaceinvaders (Dec 6, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> sounds to me that there is a little bit of the membrane left of the leafs.
> It may need a little hand in removing it, but if you do be CAREFUL
> you need to wet the little leaves first and remove the clear membrane that is over them with a needle
> just be cautious and steady when you do this.


 hi mate, not too sure on what you want me to pick out, just having a look at her then and it does seem the next set are lookin okay...


----------



## harry larry (Dec 6, 2010)

I spent a little time looking into it on the net, found out pretty much everything I wanted to know! Ends up that the questions in my last post are an issue of aqueous solubility. Turns out aerating water can reaerate water to its limit. The limit changes with pressure and temp. The lower the temp/pressure the more O2 it can hold. Since the pressure of water doesnt change in soil, it's a non issue. Once water is aerated, it will not deaerate unless it is forced to due to a temp/pressure increase. FD, aerating water is brilliant! Cold heavily O2 saturated water will feed the soil and roots O2 as it warms! 
Found the info on solubility on wikipedia, and found more info about air solubility in water here: http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/air-solubility-water-d_639.html 
Now I wonder what would be the best temp to water the plants at? To cold may shock plants/roots, and autos seem to have sensitive roots. Any idea's on what might work best? Or maybe a theory of when to water? At lights off to let the roots suck in as much cool heavily air saturated water as possible? Or maybe with the lights on to feed the soil as much air as possible?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

spaceinvaders said:


> hi mate, not too sure on what you want me to pick out, just having a look at her then and it does seem the next set are lookin okay...


I thought it was the two leaves that first apear when emerging.
Looks to me that you may have just a touch of dehydration 
what is the humidity of the room they are in


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 6, 2010)

spaceinvaders said:


> Hi chaps,
> planted 2 easyryders they are 3 days old now and check out how one of them is looking, its like its deformed (on the right in the pic)
> what ya reckon should i worry? never had this before!


I wouldn't worry. This is my Easy Ryder that looked like just like yours. 



While I am at it here are the rest of my girls. Dana the Double Diesel Ryder 


Eliza Jane the Easy Ryder

Here is Tessa. She is responding very well to the LST. 
3 days ago.... Today...


----------



## spaceinvaders (Dec 6, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I thought it was the two leaves that first apear when emerging.
> Looks to me that you may have just a touch of dehydration
> what is the humidity of the room they are in


 not too sure on the humidity but the temp is at a nice 20 degrees so it shouldnt be anything out of control,
they have been under a 400w hps since sprouting until today as my new 250w bulb has arrived so could it be to do with the heat coming off the 400 u think?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

harry larry said:


> I spent a little time looking into it on the net, found out pretty much everything I wanted to know! Ends up that the questions in my last post are an issue of aqueous solubility. Turns out aerating water can reaerate water to its limit. The limit changes with pressure and temp. The lower the temp/pressure the more O2 it can hold. Since the pressure of water doesnt change in soil, it's a non issue. Once water is aerated, it will not deaerate unless it is forced to due to a temp/pressure increase. FD, aerating water is brilliant! Cold heavily O2 saturated water will feed the soil and roots O2 as it warms!
> Found the info on solubility on wikipedia, and found more info about air solubility in water here: http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/air-solubility-water-d_639.html
> Now I wonder what would be the best temp to water the plants at? To cold may shock plants/roots, and autos seem to have sensitive roots. Any idea's on what might work best? Or maybe a theory of when to water? At lights off to let the roots suck in as much cool heavily air saturated water as possible? Or maybe with the lights on to feed the soil as much air as possible?


Thank you harry larry! This post is invaluable. This explains the growth spirts as well as the massive growth i am getting in small pots. I usually keep my water at about 70 degrees F and have had wonderful results. Lately the temps in the garage are a bit cooler and i have noticed a huge increase in speed of growth. So i would say that the water now is about 60 degrees so its holding more o2 now. I will tell you that the cold water doesn't have an bad effect yet but anything colder than 60 may i am not sure. I guess its time for me to experiment again


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

spaceinvaders said:


> not too sure on the humidity but the temp is at a nice 20 degrees so it shouldnt be anything out of control,
> they have been under a 400w hps since sprouting until today as my new 250w bulb has arrived so could it be to do with the heat coming off the 400 u think?


it very well could be the heat coming off that bulb. How far is it above the plant and are you cooling it at all?


----------



## spaceinvaders (Dec 6, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> I wouldn't worry. This is my Easy Ryder that looked like just like yours.View attachment 1308727
> 
> lookin good HBS, yea can see the similarity there il just wait it out i think.
> What are you growing in there is that coco?


----------



## spaceinvaders (Dec 6, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> it very well could be the heat coming off that bulb. How far is it above the plant and are you cooling it at all?


 made sure they wernt too close to the 400, near enough 1 foot, iv switched to the 250w today tho. I have 1 big oscilating fan in there blowing straight under the light on the babies and straight out the door at the front.
Im yet to fit my pc fans up to the intake and outake. Will do when the 400w comes back into action after a month.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

spaceinvaders said:


> made sure they wernt too close to the 400, near enough 1 foot, iv switched to the 250w today tho. I have 1 big oscilating fan in there blowing straight under the light on the babies and straight out the door at the front.
> Im yet to fit my pc fans up to the intake and outake. Will do when the 400w comes back into action after a month.


i would say back that light off the seedlings. I have my 250hps at 20-22" from start. Then if they get taller than that i back it up. If not i drop it down to them. But i think the heat is the issue with the light that close.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 6, 2010)

spaceinvaders said:


> Harry Bald Sack said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't worry. This is my Easy Ryder that looked like just like yours.View attachment 1308727
> ...


----------



## mossys (Dec 6, 2010)

teflondummy..
I haven't tried it myself...
but I was reading about it recently.

First thing to say is...I cannot see it doing them any harm..
(It takes about 4 days to hermie them from low light..)

*so cheers for volunteering to Test it out for us...........*

What I was reading was the 24 hour terpine fluctuation chart.

Morning/dawn..after a dark period has the strongest concentration of terps..
so you smell them more.
During the day the terps dissipate into the surounding air..
(to deter predators..they think..)
and..
Evening is the lowest level of terps.

Knowing that..
I would say that if you give your girls a 24 hour dark period..
the terps are gonna be at their Most concentrated..
so the girls are certain to Smell strongest.

Whether it improves strength is debatable
But..
if you can maintain the strong terps..
it will improve the taste of the smoke..

and as taste is a big part of the Experience..
it has to be worth giving it a go eh...?


----------



## spaceinvaders (Dec 6, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> i would say back that light off the seedlings. I have my 250hps at 20-22" from start. Then if they get taller than that i back it up. If not i drop it down to them. But i think the heat is the issue with the light that close.


ok then cheers man will do


----------



## spaceinvaders (Dec 6, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> spaceinvaders said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I started them in a seed starting mix of pure Sphagnum Peat Moss and Fine perlite topped off with whole Spagnum moss in a fiber pot made from organic material. I just put the whole fiber pot into a bigger pot instead of transplanting. The roots are suppose to grow right through the fiber.
> ...


----------



## mossys (Dec 6, 2010)

> what i mean is that not all autos are the same lol
> I have been growing the same genetic line for over a year now
> and they all seem like they really like my fert schedule.


JM..I grow my way for my conditions..
FullD grows his way for his..

During his grows he has developed his treatments to get the best from his girls on his conditions.
He grows girls in Tiny conditions that yield like big girls.

I haven't seen anyone that can beat him in a small pot over 8-10 weeks.

They are just solid bud lumps..on a small stick..

When I grew against him..same genetics in a small cup..he Whupped me...

The bud density he gets is incredible.

We are not trying to confuse you...
we just both use different methods......


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

great stuff on the o2! thanks for all that compressed data!

mossy... i know you no try to confuse! lol

Just tryin to figure things out as to why... I always (scientific mind I guess) go for the why... and how.... want to tune in to max resolution if ya know what i mean... I likw very much combining multiple techniques to maximize peak performance...

FD thanks again on the info....

u2 mossy...

i also want to combine your soil stuff with his oxygen stuff and my fog stuff for a kiler combo... still developing this idea... 

and u2 harry larry... Nice Homework!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 6, 2010)

mossys said:


> teflondummy..
> I haven't tried it myself...
> but I was reading about it recently.
> 
> ...


 Thank you mossy. I knew on some level that it was supposed to help quality. I have smoked bud that tasted funky and got me high but it does end up being the taste a person remembers.


----------



## cape (Dec 6, 2010)

this is my second grow first was a disaster i got two plants on the go they are 10 days old i got then under 400W MH going to switch to HPS when blooming i'am using pro-mix with alaska fish fert.

any feedback or comments would be great..

thanks


----------



## Endorium (Dec 6, 2010)

Posted some pics on page 185 of my plants that are flowering. People have said maybe a week longer till there ready. Should I start flushing them now?(no nutes and just water)
Also any tips on harvesting/drying?


----------



## mossys (Dec 6, 2010)

> I have smoked bud that tasted funky and got me high but it does end up being the taste a person remembers.


Yep..Taste is a very strong sense...
and on all the girls we grow..in the end..it all boils down to Taste and Effect...
so if we can improve either..especially so Simply..it's gotta be worth doing.

Terps are simply the essential oils of the plant..
heat and light make essential oils deteriorate so keep them as dark and cool for best chance of preserving them.

I Think you will have a LOT Worth preserving..
wish I could come round for the harvest.............



> Devilmatic from MOC named her Delilah


Lampey S..I love Delilah...little ice maiden..

JM....


> icu STANDS FOR?


Intensive Care Unit..followed by a number denoting the particular cross...medical cross line.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

mossys said:


> JM..I grow my way for my conditions..
> FullD grows his way for his..
> 
> During his grows he has developed his treatments to get the best from his girls on his conditions.
> ...


why thank you my friend i appreciate it BIG time
like you said i had to get it right for the space that i have
Then over time i expanded my searches to make it better and better

And they are little bud sticks 




> We are not trying to confuse you...
> we just both use different methods......


exactly tailored to our own needs and wants
and like you said JM if you can combine all of them 
it would have some nice results


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

mossy:

this tip is invaluable to me thank you!

(It takes about 4 days to hermie them from low light..)

also... the terps stuff you discussed.... wow! I never thought through that whole chain.. again... invaluable info.... thank you so much for sharing... and that goes for everyone in here... wow... we are all learning so fast! this is great!

I think of you guys as my "TEAM" now... 

Good vibes.... good karma to all
J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

Endorium said:


> Posted some pics on page 185 of my plants that are flowering. People have said maybe a week longer till there ready. Should I start flushing them now?(no nutes and just water)
> Also any tips on harvesting/drying?


Get us some updated pics, i remember seeing the last ones and from what i saw you had longer than a week.
You want to make sure that 90% or better of the hairs are red/brown before you harvest. At that point you need to take a look at the trics and see what they are doing and what state they are in.

Once you have made it this far its worth the extra wait to make sure they finish
you dont want to disappoint your self with a mediocre harvest 
in both weight and effect


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

i just got done reading a thread asking for general advice, they were looking for info that would assist them in their grows. 
One of the posters said that the best thing that happened to them was getting the right info instead of tons and tons of info that was misleading or pointed them in the wrong direction.

then i started thinking about this thread and all the info in it. then realized how important it can be to have the right info at the right time in our hobby. This thread HAS done just that. It has become a place where people who enjoy autos can come and get the info they need and depend on it to work for them. rather than just some useless info that has no backing other than "google said so." You can see the results here, good or bad and you can ask a question anytime and you can bet there are at least 3 people who HAVE done just that. This is what makes the thread valuable. The fact that the info is the truth and that its here to help.

This could not be done with out all of you. All of the auto guys that have come out of the closet and shared what has happened and what they do through out the grow. Sure i have shared a good bit about my practices, but yet there is so much more that i dont do that others do. Thats what makes the thread epic!

basically this is me thanking all of you for the info you have brought forward as well as all the help you have provided. Lets keep the ball rolling and AF's will soon have a place to shine


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 6, 2010)

View attachment 1309139

jp


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> View attachment 1309139
> 
> jp


lol nice touch there


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I'd like to third that motion! Well put FD!

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 6, 2010)

I say we all smoke one for the cause  
im about to enjoy one on the car ride 

ill catch you guys later tonight with some updated pics


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 6, 2010)

what percent of wet weight is water in other words if I have 30 wet grams what should it weigh when dry?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

FD... have safe and good trip.... am def smoking one one that!
teflon... typically you lose 50-65% water weight... though my guess is FD loses a little less than 50 


so 30 wet... your looking at 15 -20 max dry probably

J


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 6, 2010)

just picked up a hand held microscope for 12$... so ill get an up close look at the girls 2night, pics coming later on

cya


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 6, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> just picked up a hand held microscope for 12$... so ill get an up close look at the girls 2night, pics coming later on
> 
> cya


sweet ... we'll look forward to it
cya


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 6, 2010)

right on fd. thanks for starting this thread


----------



## Endorium (Dec 6, 2010)

Here you go FullD
As you an see I have 2 auto's and one non-auto. The non-auto has gone crazy and is taking over so need to finish the Auto's sonner rather than later.
The auto's stems feel really heavy and the buds seem very very dense 
Was trying to get at least 1 - 2 ounces off the auto's. Do you think looking at the photo's thats realistic?
Any tips would be greatly appeciated.
One pic is off my grow area showing the out of control non auto
The others of of my 2 auto's. he main bud I have pictured is getting very large and extremely solid and dense!


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like u have some slight nute burn, but other than that they look great... How much longer u lettin the autos go?


----------



## Endorium (Dec 6, 2010)

Over nuted a week ago. Realised before to much damage was done. Silly mistake


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 6, 2010)

We all do it no biggie, still looks great


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 6, 2010)

View attachment 1310074View attachment 1310108View attachment 1310110....nuff said


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice grow so far Joker420!

JP


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

lookin good man!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

Just to show the rest of the process.... wanted to get these off my camera....

J


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 7, 2010)

u should post the recipe lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

The Ususal suspects...





Photo num 4 is for FD n Mossy specifically... I know you guys will like her genetics... she's a lil shorty that knows how to rhyme, her booty's fat, she's all that, and she's always on time!

Also, FD.. I started using my H202 technique again last night. (I used to do this via overhead irrigation in my garden... but it got a bit expensive to distribute H202 to 19,400 Square Feet through direct irrigation injection.. although I did notice a vigor increase even outside...)

Anyway... 12 ml 35% Food Grade H202 to 1.75 Gal Water.... effectively copying your bubble pills...  O2 injectio on baby!

(Pssst... mossy.... FD.... lean a lil closer to the screen.... (in a whisper) They told me thay like it when I spank them with naughty O2)

Now if they'll just get my replacement fan back here for the fogger i'll be all set!



J


----------



## dargo (Dec 7, 2010)

I got a 250w mh lamp (£25), a 250w hps lamp (£20) & a son-t dual spectrum lamp (£15). out off all of them the £15 dual spectrum lamp is the best by far with all the autos i have grown indoors, and its loads cheaper than £45 for the mh and hps lamps. another benifit is been able to start new plants under the same light as your fully flowering girl.


----------



## mossys (Dec 7, 2010)

aiyeeeeeeeeee....look at the leaves at the bottom....pest problem......



> We all do it no biggie, still looks great


Amen \|/Joker420\|/...
Lovely girls...



> (Pssst... mossy.... FD.... lean a lil closer to the screen.... (in a whisper) They told me thay like it when I spank them with naughty O2)


I can Feel the difference on the Roots since I have been using it...
But..
can appreciate the difficulties you would have with your system.

I'm So convinced with the water buffering and oxygenation that I would recommend it Above ferts.
So Simple..Marvelous results....

*she's a lil shorty that knows how to rhyme, her booty's fat, she's all that, and she's always on time!.......*

Canna-rap..I Love it.

BTW..the chocolate made me drool...
But....
Not as much as your girls did this morning...
they are Blossoming...mmm..mmm..

Hey dargo....that view in the grow cupboard looked lush...
how are they doing now...?

Good..Tested...info on the lamps.....


----------



## dargo (Dec 7, 2010)

Everything looks to be doing well now, I can see the leafs are starting to return to normall on the cal mag deficancy girls, the Psirens are growing really well under the mh, 2 days under it is like 7-8 days under the cfl's!!

I think im going to scrap the cfl cab and get another 250w mh/hps as I got 2 x 125w CFLs (250w total) which dont do anything like as well as the mh/hps/ds for the same cost.

I really want to start some super bad bettys but im worried il get some monsters that I wont have space for, and for me the whole idea of the super bad betty was to get a colored monster. it was -11C in my greenhouse last night so I can rule out growing in there for the next few months!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

dargo said:


> Everything looks to be doing well now, I can see the leafs are starting to return to normall on the cal mag deficancy girls, the Psirens are growing really well under the mh, 2 days under it is like 7-8 days under the cfl's!!
> 
> I think im going to scrap the cfl cab and get another 250w mh/hps as I got 2 x 125w CFLs (250w total) which dont do anything like as well as the mh/hps/ds for the same cost.
> 
> I really want to start some super bad bettys but im worried il get some monsters that I wont have space for, and for me the whole idea of the super bad betty was to get a colored monster. it was -11C in my greenhouse last night so I can rule out growing in there for the next few months!!


dunno how big your greenhouse is but you can get a procomm ventless propane heater for about $200 US that will do 28,000 btus... and the side benfit is [email protected] released directly into your grow enviro... just a tip

Thanks mossy... thay have me drooling too!
Almost sounds like from what FD said yesterday that the O2 may increase growth rate enough to allow a little more headroom in the nutes dept.... so I'm hoping I can does them again soon... (on his chedule prob and maybe 1/2 his strngths to be safe)

I know it works... think I'll stick with O2 in the watering regiment and keep only co2 and water (and maybe a mild mild shot of flowering nutes as it comes on a lil more) in the fogger when its fixed.

Glad you liked my little canna-rap, 
I try to keep it real, 
cuz we all know the deal, 
Autos are the shit, 
there's no denying it, 
so flowerin' rhymes I'll spit, 
Rollitup dot org,
you know it is the shit,
Auto-flowering thread,
We stay on top of it!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

> aiyeeeeeeeeee....look at the leaves at the bottom....pest problem......


whats the deal there? what kinda pest? almost looks like some mammal chewing on it...


----------



## mossys (Dec 7, 2010)

> whats the deal there? what kinda pest? almost looks like some mammal chewing on it...


....................

Yup...an it wasn't a passing dinosaur...
it was a Ginger LFB.....

see how your Trouble spotting technique is improving....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

lol...
yeah, must be my incredible observation capabilities.... I know insects don't have teeth the size of those leaves... lol

Ginger LFB... your dog or cat?
or Low Flying Bird? lol


reheating the choco right now... couldn't wait for the new molds to get here... so im pourin a few off into ice cube trays... gotta have my power-engineering buzz!


oh yeah mosser... you said 4 days to hermify a girl by LD (Light Deprivation[ man that sounds like kinky sex])
1) are you using total darkness for 4 days?
2) How fast do male flowers show?
3) Is this the best method to hermify for "selfing" breeding as previously discussed?

Thanx again
J


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 7, 2010)

if i'm growing two auto ak47/easyriders in soil in a metal cabinet 72"x18"x32" with only a 180w LED and two side CFL can i i get away with only a passive intake?


----------



## mossys (Dec 7, 2010)

Little Fat B*stard..me dog..
she had a bad belly....and her mom obviously told her to eat Grass....
but didn't explain Grass properly.

I heard the chomping..and spotted her tongue coming out sideways like a chameleon..and Snatch..
the bottom of 3 fingers disappeared...
Little Witch..

I'll do your questions when I get back...
I'm having a run around day....

FullD..1 of the bx1 males.
I think I could stuff that and smoke it....









> I really want to start some super bad bettys but im worried il get some monsters that I wont have space for, and for me the whole idea of the super bad betty was to get a colored monster. it was -11C in my greenhouse last night so I can rule out growing in there for the next few months!!


Hooo...hooo...hooo...-11C....
I have had the girls Outdoor @ -2C...
and had them germ @-2C..

But -11C...with the lowest natural light of the year...
think you are better off waiting a Day or Two...ha ha...
(I like to have a new years day harvest and germ...just to start the season off right..superstisious..)

I got a Soil PH meter..around £7 off amazon....
and it has a light meter on.
didn't think I would use it..
but I tested the lighted cupboard...850..(lumens I assume...)
tested the patio light at 250..morning shaded
but when the sun comes round..it knocks the dial right off the end...2000..

Mother nature at her finest....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 7, 2010)

mossys said:


> Little Fat B*stard..me dog..
> she had a bad belly....and her mom obviously told her to eat Grass....
> but didn't explain Grass properly.


Ah good morning guys, and i see that the little heffer 
still has a taste for the DC. See hard to kick that habbit



> FullD..1 of the bx1 males.
> I think I could stuff that and smoke it....


I say dry it out and give it a go 
I dont see why it wouldn't work and talk about taste 
I still cant get over the size of the stems on that plant
some of the fattest i have ever seen on an auto, hell for a plant that size! 




> but I tested the lighted cupboard...850..(lumens I assume...)


From a 4 or 6 hundred watt? Should be more than 850 my friend

Lamp Type Watts Lumens Total efficiency
High P. Sodium	400 45000 45k lumens
High P. Sodium 600 75000 75k lumens

Ill have to look up what those numbers reference


----------



## mossys (Dec 7, 2010)

400 metal halide dual spectrum..I Think..

I'll double check it later when I put it back on..and double check the light meter..it's new..I need to play.
the girls are on the patio catching some rays on their light break...








oops..Morning m8....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

I say dry it out and give it a go 


> I dont see why it wouldn't work and talk about taste
> I still cant get over the size of the stems on that plant
> some of the fattest i have ever seen on an auto, hell for a plant that size!


Actually, I've tried... this... dont bother...  taste of stem is shitty at best

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 7, 2010)

> Actually, I've tried... this... dont bother...  taste of stem is shitty at best


Ha ha..cheers...
I like chomping on the Dry stalks when I am cleaning the moms off...essence of girl...



> oh yeah mosser... you said 4 days to hermify a girl by LD (Light Deprivation[ man that sounds like kinky sex])
> 1) are you using total darkness for 4 days?
> 2) How fast do male flowers show?
> 3) Is this the best method to hermify for "selfing" breeding as previously discussed?


#1 No mine were simply on very low light..spare bathroom....
#2 you see the trics go wiggly after about 4 days..then you are looking for balls...
#3 I would Prefer this method to codial silver...
but I'm just an Old Fashioned gardener..
I like things done Natural if possible..

I'm sure I have a bit info on it..I'll see if I can find it for you.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

mornin FD
actually, by inverse square law... the further you go the faster you lose lumens / sq ft

like move twice the distance and power is quartered... so on and so fourth

so say ur using 400 hps... 45,000 lumens / 16 (4 ft dist) = 2812 lumens / sq ft (avg)

now of that... certain areas under the light will get more lumens than others (more directily in line with the path of the light )





see pic

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

mossys said:


> Ha ha..cheers...
> I like chomping on the Dry stalks when I am cleaning the moms off...essence of girl...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... thats great info already! thanx... I'm not a fan of any chemicals in my shit either... PERIOD... I refuse to even use cloning solution for cloning... I have found that that root drench microbial (FF) is a great booster... seems to help spawn new roots fast... last clone set turned over from cutting to "established " in 2 weeks

I'd love any more info you have on this... have read an article somehwere once... but would rather get it from "The Breeder"



> you see the trics go wiggly after about 4 days..then you are looking for balls...


"wiggy"? lol


J


----------



## mossys (Dec 7, 2010)

> and i see that the little heffer
> still has a taste for the DC. See hard to kick that habbit


mmmm...little rat....

I am surprised at the size they are ALL coming off @....
IMO...the amendments have made them much more responsive to Everything you do with them.

I have some photos to show you of that male getting extreme trimmed..soon as I have time.

I Really hope it does the same for yours..
That Would be a sight to see....and I would love to see you Slam your record.

This is Stupid growth for 4 in an 8 inch pot..


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 7, 2010)

wow that IS ridiculous to see coming out of an 8" pot. It kind of looks like your fighting it off.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

lol... yeah... watch out they might eat you !


mossers.. i also chew on my stems (love the "essence of my girls"....mmmmm) but smoking is adifferent and far less rewarding experience... just warning you in case you haven't tried it.. lol 

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 7, 2010)

mossys said:


> I am surprised at the size they are ALL coming off @....
> IMO...the amendments have made them much more responsive to Everything you do with them.


It just lets you know that it works across the board. Im glad to see it has improved your grows as well my friend. This is a prime example of yin and yang.
Good genetics react to good treatment. 

the size of those girls are what i get in a 6 and 8 in pot my friend i am really starting to think im gonna have a tough battle come cup time. Your plants are doing fantastic in those little pots.



> I Really hope it does the same for yours..
> That Would be a sight to see....and I would love to see you Slam your record.
> 
> This is Stupid growth for 4 in an 8 inch pot..


I hope so too and looking last night i think that i may just do that.
I was looking back at pics of the original JEM she pulled high 60's
and then the BW was the 74 gram beast.

But after looking last night ,i have not hit the 3week mark yet, 
the ultra indy girl is way bigger than the JEM or BW was at 3 weeks.
the height, width, and side branching are all bigger at less than 3 weeks than the originals. Even the Bad Betty stands as tall as the ICU's do there going to be big girls.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

mossy... you have that light ph meter link handy still... gotta get me one o dem

FD... wher'd u get those ICU's those were what, No 2's?

J


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 7, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> mossy... you have that light ph meter link handy still... gotta get me one o dem
> 
> FD... wher'd u get those ICU's those were what, No 2's?
> 
> J


I'm thinking the same thing.. That meter is SAAAWEEEEEET!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 7, 2010)

mossys said:


> mmmm...little rat....
> 
> I am surprised at the size they are ALL coming off @....
> IMO...the amendments have made them much more responsive to Everything you do with them.
> ...


Damn dude, She is a little monster.


----------



## Endorium (Dec 7, 2010)

FullD on page 201 added the new photo's you wanted


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 7, 2010)

Endorium said:


> FullD on page 201 added the new photo's you wanted


Took a trip back to take a look, this place is a mad house

After looking at them it looks to me that they could go another week or so. 
Let most of the hairs die and recede back. Then you will be closer to the finish of the plant.
I still see a bunch of white hairs sticking out every where and the ones that have died back are still orange/yellow
this still allows you time to add weight to the harvest.

none the less they look fantastic and i bet you cant wait to test it out.
I would clip a small nugget at this point and fast dry it and test it
this will give you the best idea of where she stands right now.

have you got something to look at the trics yet?


----------



## wallstreet (Dec 7, 2010)

I totally agree about autos. 2 months germinate to bud? Yes please thanks. Their yields are amazing, you get way more bud percentage on an auto plant and very long buds since the buds go almost entirely down the stem. I've gotten over 1.5g/watt using 0 nutes. What else is anyone looking for? Unless you're going big and tall with regulars- it seems you should an auto. In situations you can make a giant plant, obviously that will give you more yield but thats the only exception in my mind.

Stop by my(1 post complete chronicle veg to harvest) auto grow!

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/390510-some-words-autos-cfls.html


----------



## mossys (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gardeners-Meter-pH-Light-Water/dp/B003F5Y8RI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1291746299&sr=8-6

this is the one I got...
there is a cheaper one similar..but you pay more for delivery..
so it is worth checking a couple out.

It does Light level..moisture level....handy since I am an over-waterer..
soil AND water ph levels.

Not sure How accurate yet..my water and tablets guage reads slightly different..
But for the Money..
I Think it is Excellent...

no batteries required...

HBS..love the fact you have named them all....
sending Girl karma m8...

http://www.growlightuk.com/tabid/58/ProductID/24/Default.aspx

found them when I was rattling around as well...
looks to me as if the prices are starting to become more realistic..


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 7, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> FD... wher'd u get those ICU's those were what, No 2's?


Yep there number 2's and they were some freebies that i got.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok guys most have you have been in here for quite some time 
and i know that most of you know that we have been testing 
different kinds of methods as well as enhancements.

Lately there have been 2 that have really showed differences in 
growth as well as plant health all together. one of them is my technique 
of the added o2 to the water by bubbling it 24/7 and then balancing the water
at a certain pH. the other is where Mossy stepped in with the white wine vinegar
to correct not only pH but to remove high calcium content from the water. 
Both of these have improved our grows tremendously. You can see the results all over the thread.

Now what i need from testers is this. If you are up for the challenge than you will need to first let me know and then tell me what application you will be testing if not both.

So what you will need to do is grow a girl out from start to finish with the amended water and o2 regimen. I will need you to keep track of your info as well as report back to me any changes that you see that are negative. I will be able to see the positive from most of the pics. 

You can post your info here as we go along with the testing. I too will be part of this as i will be adding vinegar to my mix in the future to see if it does a better job than the chemical i have been using.

So if you are up to it let me know via PM that way i can keep track of everything and then well go from there. So if your interested let me know and lets get this show on the road.

FD


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 7, 2010)

mossys said:


> http://www.growlightuk.com/tabid/58/ProductID/24/Default.aspx
> 
> found them when I was rattling around as well...
> looks to me as if the prices are starting to become more realistic..


these have really been grabbing my attention. LED's can be bright but i am worried about the penetration levels
i stopped by a new gas station the other day and they have replaced the canopy MH lights
with 14x14 LED panels. Each one had 14 rows of 14 lights andi have to say they were pretty bright
bright enough to the point where i asked the contractor where he got them.

I am hoping to find out more about the technology as next week
i am going to a LED seminar for work and i hope to see some of the up and coming LED applications
they are going to be coming out with. Work is sending me because were looking to change out lighting systems to be more green
but i am gonna benefit off of this two ways


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just put a few Bluestreak x DieselRyder F3 in soil this morning, I'll try one of these methods I just need to go back in the thread a bit to figure out which method I'll be trying if not both.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 7, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I just put a few Bluestreak x DieselRyder F3 in soil this morning, I'll try one of these methods I just need to go back in the thread a bit to figure out which method I'll be trying if not both.


I can give you a break down on each if you'd like Neal

I may need to repost the info anyway for new comers.

Snap Shot



FullDuplex said:


> So i guess the first topic ill start on is a little secret of mine. This is available to everyone and the best part about it is that its free. It contains high levels of life sustaining minerals and can do magical things to your grow.
> 
> I know that several of you soil growers focus on using RO water or distilled water. Something that has not gone through the city treatment plant is usually ideal. Most of the chemicals, such as chlorine, can take a toll on our precious ladies. Not to mention the fact that it has a pH typically some where in the seven range. So with those two items in mind you can already see the issues with using water from the tap. Its almost as you have to revert it back to a natural state kind in the same fashion that RO does.
> 
> ...


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 7, 2010)

for my next grow i want to out a few autos in the same tub, like a Rubbermaid tub of some sort. anyone done this? if so how many plants can u fit and in wat size tub?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 7, 2010)

mossys said:


> HBS..love the fact you have named them all....
> sending Girl karma m8...


Thanks for the karma Mossy, It's been working so far  You might want to keep an eye out for Dana (DDR). She is more than double the size of my other autos @ 10 days. If she does auto flower she just might turn out to be a heavyweight champion.

I find it easier to refer to a plant if she has a name. Helps me keep track of which strain is which also.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a question about ONA gel. I am getting ready to order a can of this stuff and I was wondering if anyone has used the fresh linen scented gel and does it compromise the scent or flavor of the bud?

I picked up some smoke the other day and couldn't help posting a picture after I saw the color since everyone seems to be fond of Mossy's DC. The guy I got it from called it Sgt. Peppers. The other is a Mango Kush.

 
picture quality isn't the greatest but you get the idea.


----------



## dargo (Dec 7, 2010)

fd do you add cal mag or something else? I just amended my latest soil mix with egg shells that I put through the blender and il be using more molasses between feedings in the hope of beating the cal mag deficancys im getting now im only using rain water for my indoor grows.


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 7, 2010)

I've used the gel and block versions of ona gel, it doesnt mess with the weed flavor at all. 

JP


----------



## Bighill (Dec 7, 2010)

HBS: Rezdog swears by the liquid ona. You'd need it for the chems. It won't flav the buds unless your drying/curing in the same room with it. 

Dargo: Bone meal will help solve your cal issues. Or if you can find Rock Phosphates also work for cal too. Epsom salts are also high in mag. 
I use the blood and bone meal to amend my own mixes.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

mossys said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gardeners-Meter-pH-Light-Water/dp/B003F5Y8RI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1291746299&sr=8-6
> 
> this is the one I got...
> there is a cheaper one similar..but you pay more for delivery..
> ...


 
mossers... check this out first dude...

I've done extensive research (and testing some - actually quite a bit )
be glad to iterate on this, but am also currently watching a new generation- light grow.

here's a few links for all
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270658750599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

that light is an example they have 240, 180, 90 watts and probly couple others... see their store... (Read their listing hrough and through... they explain themselves and their generational difference...) I believe these guys are right on based on my experience in led tech

also this is a current grow of master kush ive been watching to see if the new technology really stands up to its clkaims.... cuz the old definetly DID NOT!
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/378470-confined-space-850w-led-master.html

J

ps - good shit on the o2 and water techniques fd... little ripped here at the moment... 3 ozs of canna-choco later... whew!
cant type for shit! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> I've used the gel and block versions of ona gel, it doesnt mess with the weed flavor at all.
> 
> JP


would you say it was very effective as an odour controller?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

Bighill said:


> HBS: Rezdog swears by the liquid ona. You'd need it for the chems. It won't flav the buds unless your drying/curing in the same room with it.
> 
> Dargo: Bone meal will help solve your cal issues. Or if you can find Rock Phosphates also work for cal too. Epsom salts are also high in mag.
> I use the blood and bone meal to amend my own mixes.


I use epson salts in my garden on a large scale to amp-up tomatoes and peppers (tomatoes to prevent blossom end rot) (and peppers to gain good fruit quality/size as well as productivity and it helps send them into flowering fruting)

magnesium and calcium
oh yeah... typically 1 teaspoon (5ml) per galon occasionally... dont overdo it! its a salt


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 7, 2010)

mossy their claim of 40-80 sq meters is straight bs, i can tell you that...
as a supplemental light to a greenhouse environment, maybe then ok... but not as a primary
240 watt 3w led chip is about 6 sq ft
the 500 some watt models with 3w chips are about 12 sq ft


J


----------



## Bighill (Dec 7, 2010)

mossys said:


>


 
Pretty outrageous. 
Just so i know i have me head wrapped around it. You use the vinegar and water mix, you use to wash the cal out from the kettle, to amend/ph the water?

If that is what your doing, the vinegar is dissolving the cal from the kettle, and you are in essence dosing them WITH cal. I have been trying to find something to read about cal toxicity. Can't find much, did the rosenthal books you have mention it? My gut is telling me your girls have just been cal/mag hogs all along.

We get a hobby farm book to the house, this months issue talks about how the charge (- or +) of your soil and nutes affects the absorbtion rates of certain newts. Also affects how certain ones wash out. Good crapper reading material. i'll chime back in when i have my head wrapped around it.

Bh.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 7, 2010)

dargo said:


> fd do you add cal mag or something else? I just amended my latest soil mix with egg shells that I put through the blender and il be using more molasses between feedings in the hope of beating the cal mag deficancys im getting now im only using rain water for my indoor grows.


I use three things to keep it in check in my soil. As you see rain water lacks cal/mag (unless your Mossy and have to reduce it) and straight watering with it will cause a cal/mag def. So in my soil i use Blood and bone meal as well as epsom salt. This way i know i have it covered and i havent seen an issue since.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 7, 2010)

Bighill said:


> If that is what your doing, the vinegar is dissolving the cal from the kettle, and you are in essence dosing them WITH cal. I have been trying to find something to read about cal toxicity. Can't find much, did the rosenthal books you have mention it? My gut is telling me your girls have just been cal/mag hogs all along.


I have to agree with you here my friend. 

Mossy This makes total sense to me. The Cal that you are breaking down HAS to go somewhere. I know that some of it gets evaporated but not all of it. When i had fang growing she LOVED her some nutes, the more i fed her the faster she grew. I was using my teas at the time with the high mix of cal and mag in there. i use Blood and Bone meal as well as epsom salts in my teas. Two are high concentrated in cal/mag and she never once saw a burn issue.

Remember how i keep saying i think that there is something more to the vinegar than just the pH effect? I think BH found the answer to the question we have been mulling over. With his experience with the cal/mag feedings and then your exceptional new growth id say that we found a new trigger to your gals. Cause i can tell you now her size is bigger than any structure i have had in a small pot pre budding. And i dont think that the extra 2 inches are making that big of a difference.


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats up all just have to say nice posts...and its movin quickly...gonna add some autos n what not to the discussion here is a EasyRyder my first auto I grew...take a look...if you havent seen it b4.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm thinkin the next set of seeds I order will be easy ryders, good lookin plant bro.
Final yield? And how long did it take to finish?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 7, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> would you say it was very effective as an odour controller?


This is the better question.


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Grown with cfl's I got about 54+ gr. good smoke too..good smoke 2


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 7, 2010)

BOMBUDZ said:


> Whats up all just have to say nice posts...and its movin quickly...gonna add some autos n what not to the discussion here is a EasyRyder my first auto I grew...take a look...if you havent seen it b4.


have not seen it before my friend but i can tell you that this is one of the 
fullest CFL grows i have seen. What wattage are you using and how long did she run
You can't post some pics like that here and expect us not to ask.

Keep doing what you are doing man they like it


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 7, 2010)

how big are your pots? juss curious


----------



## mossys (Dec 8, 2010)

*Full info on Vinegar*.

My tap water has high Cal..and high PH..
it is 8.4 ph which is the Higest acceptable level for drinking water..
so Most people will be below that level.

The high Cal is See-able in the kettle..it furs up the element.
When it furs up the kettle...you fill it full of water and a cup of white wine vinegar and boil it.
It dissolves the calcium..and your kettle comes up like new.
(Old fashioned Tip..)
The water that comes out the kettle is Clear..no residue/slurry...in fact..the water looks brilliant/clear.

FullD got me oxygenating my tap water..and balancing the PH..
(simply..if your water is too acid..you add an alkali...if your water is too alkali..you add an acid...)
We balanced the water with Pool ph down.

Although I saw a difference with the oxygen...I was still getting Cal build up in my leaves by around 6 weeks.
(leaves are the Lungs of plants...if you clog them up...you screw the plant up..nothing can live with no lungs..)

Knowing the vinegar clears it in the kettle..And the fact that it is an Acid...so it would lower my PH as well...
I thought I would give it a try..
Worst case senario..it would kill my plants.

What I wasn't sure of was would the Vinegar dissolve the cal in Cold water..
I couldn't afford to boil all the water..I use 50 ltrs a day in the summer.

*So..the vinegar was added to the COLD WATER and I bubbled the water..to mix it thoroughly.*

Checked it with my ph meter.
On MY water ph..it takes 250 mls..to 50 ltrs of water...50 ltrs is around 110 Pints.

That is ALL that has been done...
(compo..ferts all the same..)
But...
not only have my plants returned to the vigor I had before the cal build up..
they have exceeded it by about 30% in growth
(work That one out on your last harvest figures...)

So...we are not sure if the vinegar is simply dealing with the cal build up...
or if it is actually feeding the soil as well.

I can't explain it...
I know certain tannins can help soil..
thinking maybe some wild yeasts..but they can't be active or the vinegar would be cloudy..
sugars...
I really don't know..I Think the dilution is too small to hold anything significant.

*But..looking at the results..Something is happening...and it is right across the board..*
*ALL phenos..ALL genetics.*

What FullD wants is a couple of you that have multi-pot grows to try using the vinegar as an additive to see if you all get the same results as Me....
OR..if it is My particular water problems that are being resolved.

*So anyone wanting to volunteer to TEST the theory...would be greatly apprecited.*

IF we can get a 30% increase on plant vigor with something as simple as a spoonful of vinegar
we would be Heros......


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> *Full info on Vinegar*.
> 
> My tap water has high Cal..and high PH..
> it is 8.4 ph which is the Higest acceptable level for drinking water..
> ...


 
In my opinion, the vinegar is breaking the hard water (cal/mag and etc.) down to its simplest form.... which makes it accessible to te plant.. both from a ph standpoint, and from a size of molecule standpoint...

J

ps - mossers... empty ur mailbox... full again i think!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

does this say it all or what?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 8, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> does this say it all or what?
> 
> View attachment 1312311


Pussy and chocolate....doesn't get much better than that!!!!! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

thats what I';m sayin'! lol


----------



## mossys (Dec 8, 2010)

> pussy and chocolate....doesn't get much better than that!!!!! Lol


LMHO..

what about the bud..huh.....


----------



## K21701 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well that's a given!!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah... not only a given... but what do you think he's sleepin next to? 6 lbs of Chiardelli choco... for? you guessed it... choco-canna!

btw

mornin all!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

The Usual Slutspects...




FD n Mossers... this is second watering using the previosuly described method with H202

Definetly a marked improvement in health and vigor!
Vinegar test is in the mix up and coming

J

ps - last shot is where i got anxious to try the new recipe for chcoco.... so i couldnt wait for my pot-leaf molds... so i used an ice cube tray...

ate 3 of these over the course of the day yesterday... great buzz... the third one did me in tho.... power-crash! (augered in at max throttle.... pillow exploded into dreams of sugarplums)


----------



## dargo (Dec 8, 2010)

does it have to be white wine vinigar? would malt or cider vinigar have the same effect?

mossy how long did it take for your girls to regain there looks from when you started watering the kettle vinigar method way.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> What FullD wants is a couple of you that have multi-pot grows to try using the vinegar as an additive to see if you all get the same results as Me....
> OR..if it is My particular water problems that are being resolved.
> 
> *So anyone wanting to volunteer to TEST the theory...would be greatly apprecited.*
> ...


Hit the nail on the head my friend. i cant always come across the best but that goodness 
you can clear up what i mean lol.

I have already had a few interested and would love a few more.

and JM....
I think the girls have hit puberty and are starting to show off there curves.

Looking fantastic my friend.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

they are def showing their curves... and god are they some sexy cures!

thansk for the sompliment again my friend...

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 8, 2010)

Tea-break on the patio...

back soon..making a cup of tea....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

having a cup myself... and mosseys... may i say... your ladies are soooooo sexy... when you gonna get them some sexy lingerie to wear? lol
J


----------



## mossys (Dec 8, 2010)

Gotta return the compliment my m8...from photo 8 of those girls..where they are totally spanning the Whole of your cupboard..
sheer BLISS......
That is how girls are supposed to look...mmmm...mmmmm.....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

well thank you! not without my good friends' on here's help!

they are really crankin now... so exciting.... sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo exiting!

can't wait till i get the ph metrer and all... so i can really dial it in... last time i phed my well water it was between 6.0 and 6.5.... so I'm hoping theres a little room in there for a ll shot o vinegar if my ph is still the same.

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

anyone have any suggestions for a ph/ec/tds meter for hydro (digital) thats pretty good and still reasonably priced (ike 100 -150 us)?

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 8, 2010)

oh BTW FullD..the Rosenthal med book I was waiting for...
I wouldn't say go and buy it..the New one contains Better more advanced work..
But..
Chapter 4..first few words...

*"Right after smoking THC speeds up the heart by about 30-60 beats per minute.."*

BANG..

what have I been saying...

I have a digital ph meter coming tomorrow..hopefully...
cost around £30 $40..
I'll let you know what it is like when I have tested.

I saw a couple of negative post about the ones you have to calibrate with Special liquid being a Pain...
so we will see...
IF it works for me...then anyone can handle it...

*I Fancied this..because you don't have to use any Special callibration liquids or test strips...*
But they were wanting stupid prices to post it..so I had to settle for another one.

Read the description on it...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Testers-Meters-Aquarium-pH-Meter-pH-Measurement/dp/B0033GZTQI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1291819121&sr=8-6


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 8, 2010)

yo thought i would share my lowlife auto blueberry femm. she didnt auto so had to put her on 12/12. she is on day 82. purple colors started a few days ago. sprout is lowlife auto great white shark. how much longer yall think on the blueberry. i'm thinking a week give or take a few days. being grown in a pc with a 125w 2700k and a 23w 6500k for the gws

peace





View attachment 1312430View attachment 1312425View attachment 1312424View attachment 1312423View attachment 1312422View attachment 1312417View attachment 1312415View attachment 1312414View attachment 1312421


----------



## SpeedDevil (Dec 8, 2010)

im growing fast bud right now day 39 but i have it on 5 off 19 on. i have tried 24 before on the speeddevil and no difference in fact they need a bit of dark time help builds the root system better for later growth spurt.


----------



## mossys (Dec 8, 2010)

dargo...I amended the water from start with this grow...
I could see the increased vigor almost immediate compared to the ones earlier in the season.



> does it have to be white wine vinigar?


HUNCH says apple/cider vinegar will work the same..But it tends to be more expensive..
Don't use malt.

I just keep a half sized bin..50 ltrs..on the patio..
and batch it up in that.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

mossy thats a nice one... i'm thinkin bout this tho... waterproof .. portable, does it all basically... and replaceable probe element! never seen that on any before!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270209329775&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

J

gotta go handle some bull shit errands... cu later on


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> oh BTW FullD..the Rosenthal med book I was waiting for...
> I wouldn't say go and buy it..the New one contains Better more advanced work..
> But..
> Chapter 4..first few words...
> ...


Seems to be right my friend. I can tell you this ALF really speeds mine up
gets the blood flowing right, i can feel the warmth in my cheeks as they 
turn red from the blood rush.

Getting the heart rate up heightens the blood flow, sending more blood to the areas that are screaming with pain. Thus relaxing them giving you ease. Ah the brilliance of autos and their med benefits.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh forgot to mention that last night when i checked on the gals i opened the box to a nice skunk smell.
I noticed the other day that the fatty was starting to smell a little skunkish when i got close to her.
Then last night it slapped me in the face with the odor.
Im seeing some dank in the future


----------



## mossys (Dec 8, 2010)

> Cleaning your Aeromist should be done every 90 days or less to prevent build-up from damaging the unit...this is simply done by placing the Aeromist in a glass of WHITE VINEGAR and running the unit for 30 seconds to a minute.


JM.....that ph meter........Piece of Kit or What........

had to laugh picking up the above in your link...cleaning the mister with....WHITE VINEGAR..

Everyone..have a look at the auto bubble bag machine in JM's link......Kit.....

Oh I wish I had money.....I'm gonna have to get a lottery ticket..Again....
never knew anyone could Miss 6 numbers so consistantly. 



> Getting the heart rate up heightens the blood flow, sending more blood to the areas that are screaming with pain


Blood takes oxygen to them...that is nerve food....stops them screaming...

Your getting me aren't you m8....

Back later hopefully...dog needs walking...
anyone coming for a nice one down at the beach with me......

Sea fresh ozone and afghan bud....Wonderful Combination....


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 8, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> have not seen it before my friend but i can tell you that this is one of the
> fullest CFL grows i have seen. What wattage are you using and how long did she run
> You can't post some pics like that here and expect us not to ask.
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing man they like it


 Thanx....so I had her under 6x 23w cfls but was getting to bushy 2 quick so I ended up with 12x 23w cfl...6 on top and 6 strategically placed around the sides...and I used a 10 liter pot...with some dirt from around my area mix compost...indoors no tent just the metallic window protector around it...grew nice for first auto and first try at cfls...
ahh yeah and I believe I ran it for about 90 days cause I want around when I wanted to chop and waiting for amber crystals.....


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys just waterd this morning with distilled phd to around 6.5 6.8ish (using droplets) anyways using FFOF this was only the 2nd water they have recieved but tested the run off and it was VERY low 5ish. I was under the impression FFOF was ph balanced out the bag. ive heard of testing first run off drops or waiting a little while to test. Any suggestions? Or should i not be concernd as long as whats going in is ph correctd?? Thanks guys. Btw looking great EVERYONE. I will post some pics of my roadrunner and automatic haze as soon as i find usb for cam.


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 8, 2010)

P.s FullD how long should I bubble for.? 24hrs a week what? ive got a few nice air raiders for my bait as I dont need them now in the winter...


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 8, 2010)

Just finishes catching up, anyway so my girls could prolly be don't in a week but I plan to let them go one more week.
On another note, the grow area stinkssss from these DRs, the only way I can describe the smell is fruity from a far, but they smell just like rotten fruit up close....love it!


----------



## mossys (Dec 8, 2010)

FD...HHH is here....somewhere....

just spotted his name on my gallery viewers...
I've tried to mail him this thread in a link..
but his bloody mails are shut off..same as Chynas were...

We'll just have to sit here and hope he finds us....woo hoo..... 

*40,042 views FullD*.....


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> *Full info on Vinegar*.
> 
> 
> *So anyone wanting to volunteer to TEST the theory...would be greatly apprecited.*
> ...


I have been using distilled white vinegar to lower the ph in my well water since I started using using it with Tessa. I have not seen any any IL-effects. In fact Tessa is trying to bust out of her coffee can. Her roots are starting to grow through the holes a punched in the bottom of the can. 

Do you think I should try to transplant her and wait til my autos are done before inducing flower. (keep in mind that she is not an auto) Or should I just keep her in the can and try to set up a separate chamber for her to flower?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 8, 2010)

XxK2xX said:


> Hey guys just waterd this morning with distilled phd to around 6.5 6.8ish (using droplets) anyways using FFOF this was only the 2nd water they have recieved but tested the run off and it was VERY low 5ish. I was under the impression FFOF was ph balanced out the bag. ive heard of testing first run off drops and waiting a little while to test. Any suggestions? Or should i not be concernd as long as whats going in is ph correctd?? Thanks guys. Btw looking great EVERYONE. I will post some pics of my roadrunner and automatic haze as soon as i find usb for cam.


As far as i know FFOF is pH balanced out of the bag. But it depends on the water that you are hitting them with. You said that its 6.5-6.8 ish for soil it needs to be more towards the 5.8-6.3 range for best uptake.

I figure that the reason that your getting low run off numbers is that the soil and the water havent reached their balance. This will happen after a few waterings. You may need to amend your water to reflect the correct numbers for the run off. So say if your soil is 5.8 at run off but feed water is say 6.2 then you need to bring your feed to 7.0 to balance the drop untill things balance. Ive not used bought soil before i always make mine from scratch and its basically around 6.3 something when i am done and never really changes due to the water being at 6.0 the entire time i grow.



> P.s FullD how long should I bubble for.? 24hrs a week what? ive got a few nice air raiders for my bait as I dont need them now in the winter...


As far as the bubbles go i run pumps 24/7 in gallon jugs. I keep the o2 pumping as the colder the water gets the more o2 can be stored. Then when i go to feed i slightly warm it and feed it to not shock the roots and to let the o2 release. As temp rises in the water it begins to disperse the o2 in it.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> FD...HHH is here....somewhere....
> 
> just spotted his name on my gallery viewers...
> I've tried to mail him this thread in a link..
> ...



awesome now we just need to get him in here and well be set
glad to see that there starting to come over here more and more

and i cant believe 40,000+views lets keep it rolling fellas


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mossy, I'm just perplexed at how big the ALF #3 is compaired to its container.
Do you think I'll get by with netting her or do you think I'll have to stake/tie individual branches?
What is the bud structure like?
I'm hitting her with nutes today, I gave her 1 week break because I burnt her tips on lower leaves but she's ready for dinner now.


----------



## mossys (Dec 8, 2010)

nealcook420....you have to bring that girl over to give everyone a look...

I Preach big girl..big pot..
it is good to see an expection to a rule every now and then...

(nc has a 3 ft ALF in an 8 inch pot....)

IF she buds like she should..on that frame..I Think I would stake her...
Or..
you could try loosely tying her branches back to the main fame

she is a woofer...fine frame and bud to start..then woof...

you might not be too bad off because she is indoor..
BTW..how are you managing to Light her...?

she looks as if she will have outgrown a cabinet..



> I have been using distilled white vinegar to lower the ph in my well water since I started using using it with Tessa. I have not seen any any IL-effects. In fact Tessa is trying to bust out of her coffee can.


Brilliant HBS...

I'd transplant Tessa....then if she gets too big before the Auto's Finish...
just remove from the grow set-up after she has had 12 hours light..each day
IF you can.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> nealcook420....you have to bring that girl over to give everyone a look...
> 
> I Preach big girl..big pot..
> it is good to see an expection to a rule every now and then...
> ...


i would have to agree, mine were no where near the size of your NC but the buds were dense and tight and had a lot of weitht. If you bud out like I did you are deff gonna need to stake it.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> JM.....that ph meter........Piece of Kit or What........
> 
> had to laugh picking up the above in your link...cleaning the mister with....WHITE VINEGAR..
> 
> ...


 
I dont know if its a piece of shit... but I think for the money there's better deals... it certainly didn't look all that well made IMO.


I'm totally with you guys on the med effect! and blood flow! FACT!

And I'll def take ya up on the beach n burn ozone gig!

J

- still doing errands and shit..

ttyl


----------



## mossys (Dec 8, 2010)

> I'm totally with you guys on the med effect! and blood flow! FACT!


I Know I was self-medicating with cannabis...
it took me a bit longer to appreciate I was self-medicating with nicotine too...



> *What are the immediate effects of nicotine?
> increase in blood pressure *
> *increase in heart rate *


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 8, 2010)

I quit nicotine 14 years ago, picked up weed and happy ever since!

JP


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> nealcook420....you have to bring that girl over to give everyone a look...
> 
> I Preach big girl..big pot..
> it is good to see an expection to a rule every now and then...
> ...


I lucked up and was given 4x 1000watt MH,1x 1000watt HPS & 1x 400 watt HPS by a friend that moved into a house and found these hanging in the attic. I already had a 400 watt HPS and a 150watt HPS but I just hooked 1x 1000watt HPS and 1x 1000watt MH up in a 12' x 12' block building.
I gave two of my friends 1 1000watt MH apiece because their always hooking me up with great feminized seeds.

I'll post some pics of her here today after I get back from my growroom, I'm going to plant 2x Dieselryder x Bluestreak f3 that I was givted by a good friend.
I have a couple of nice little little nets made for rose bushes that work great for holding up heavy buds.


----------



## erockaholic (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys! Sorry to just jump in. Wanted to show off my first (uninterrupted) grow. Shes a Flash Seed's Jet 47. Started October 25th, I think shes a week or two out from harvest. Thoughts? Should I worry about the yellowing leaves?

View attachment 1313155View attachment 1313156View attachment 1313157View attachment 1313158View attachment 1313159


----------



## 309east (Dec 8, 2010)

BOMBUDZ said:


> Thanx....so I had her under 6x 23w cfls but was getting to bushy 2 quick so I ended up with 12x 23w cfl...


Hi Bombudz,

Can you explain a little more about this piece? I also had a super busy plant, I used 1 90W Sunshine systems LED UFO and 4x 27W CFL. 

It seems to me you are saying that low lumens = bushy plant? 

I was expecting mine to stretch, but the nodes were all really close and it was squat and bushy till flowering (then I got some branches going UP).

I was reading about trimming (I didnt do any) and some people say they cut everything off the bottom 1/3 of the plant - check out this pic of my base - if I cut the bottom 1/3 I would have lost 1/2 of my buds easy.

View attachment 1313406View attachment 1313407


----------



## Bighill (Dec 8, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Oh forgot to mention that last night when i checked on the gals i opened the box to a nice skunk smell.
> I noticed the other day that the fatty was starting to smell a little skunkish when i got close to her.
> Then last night it slapped me in the face with the odor.
> Im seeing some dank in the future


This makes me happy, since mine were skunky too. I love a skunky/pungent dank bud. I also found the buds to be alot more sticky when breaking them up, than other AF buds...
The one pheno i seen that had fat leaves was the most skunky. It turned colours later in flower. The red one i post pics about all the time had colour in the buds from the first calyx. So you should know what you have sooner than later.

I just read this thread backwards now.. lol 5 new pages from this morning. 


Mossy: I agree, i don't think there would be THAT much cal in the solution. Did you adjust your ph before the vinegar? I am also, on very hard water, also high 8's out of the tap. So i deal with very similar things. Could just be the PH adjustment brought everything back into availability. With that high a PH from the tap you get lots of lock outs. 

Some info i have , sorry, not trying to nit pick.. I am just working a thought, in public.. 
Ither way i am going to give it a try on some girls next time i have some going. There is a certain something in seeing with your own eyes.




> K can get locked up from too much Ca or ammonium nitrogen, and possibly cold weather.





> Calcium Toxicity
> Difficult to distinguish visually. *May precipitate with sulfur in solution and cause clouding or residue in tank*. Excess calcium may produce deficiencies in magnesium and potassium.


Does this mean you can test some trim to see if your plant is suffering toxic Cal? Mix crushed trim in a sulfer solution. If you seen cloudy, toxic?! Or do you think we are talking nutrient solution?


----------



## LouisXIII (Dec 8, 2010)

Here are my easyryders at 42 days. The pistils have formed in the past week and a half incredibly. I guess about 30 more days to completion. They recommend 70 -75 days from germ to completion and so far they have gone like clock work.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

> Does this mean you can test some trim to see if your plant is suffering toxic Cal? Mix crushed trim in a sulfer solution. If you seen cloudy, toxic?! Or do you think we are talking nutrient solution?


nutrient solution... definetly

take a sample with a test tube and test with some fine sulfur (very small amount)

also, from experience.... you will see you nutrient settle out in the tank even in a high-circulation pump systme.... it just falls out cuz the ph (and ec due to excess nutrients [calcium etc]) can't support any more in solution

J
ps-

for more on ph and aquaculture see:
http://www.aquaponicsusa.com/Blog/Entries/2008/12/7_Aquaponics_USA_Water.html


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

> Hey guys! Sorry to just jump in. Wanted to show off my first (uninterrupted) grow. Shes a Flash Seed's Jet 47. Started October 25th, I think shes a week or two out from harvest. Thoughts? Should I worry about the yellowing leaves?


IMO Naww... ur good... let it ride now.... start checking your trics.... 

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

nealcook420...

thanks for sharing this link... I'm always excited to read up on this subject in particular...

and for those who didn't pick it up....

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/311006-how-fem-cannabis-seeds-tried.html

J


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 8, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> nealcook420...
> 
> thanks for sharing this link... I'm always excited to read up on this subject in particular...
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I posted that thread a while back but I figured some of you could get some use from it...
Picture time, Not the best quality but I can't get picks with the light off since I had to put them on 24/0 because of heat. Mossy's ALF#3
_It hurts so bad to look at all this great looking bud on this thread when I have nothing to smoke_
_I won't have any smoke for a while, Maybe a month and the cash is so low that buying smoke is out of the question... Well atleast when I cut my babies I'll get to know the full effects of the smoke because my sences won't be clouded with shwag.lol_


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 8, 2010)

*STICKY ICKY MOFO!* 
motion seconded!

very nice plants btw!


----------



## Scrooge (Dec 8, 2010)

mossys said:


> Little Fat B*stard..me dog..
> she had a bad belly....and her mom obviously told her to eat Grass....
> but didn't explain Grass properly.


 
We've got a cat that eats lawn grass and then pukes up a green mass on our carpet. The times I've noticed my fan leaves munched on, I don't find any messes. Your dog, obviously, knows more than the government does about using natural remedies. It is kind of sad isn't it? Cannabis does wonders for alleviating my Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD) symptoms. As the late, great Steve Irwin, says, "It's Nature's way".


----------



## monkster (Dec 9, 2010)

I need some help. I am growing MI5 and Snowryder. I am on day 29/week 4. Pistils began showing about a week ago. So, am I technically on week 1 of flowering or week 2? Do you count the first week of flowering when pistils show OR after 4 weeks?


----------



## mossys (Dec 9, 2010)

Morning everyone...

funny morning...you do get them....

The girls are on the patio..enjoying a bit time out of the grow cupboard...
suns shining...sea is a flat as a board..so we should be settle for a few days...

The DC F3's went down to isolation last night..no ball split yet...
but hey..I'll check tea-time when they have felt the heat of the day.


The Oguns males are starting to drop and I'm gonna make that cross too...

I got a new bag of compo..and I'm on me way to set some new seed....and do a bit ball inspecting...

what a start to the day...

Back later...

Male Loud & Proud...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

mornin mossers... I'd say so... Big ol set hangin 

sounds like a great morning... wish I had more to do to mine than just water and tweak! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

The Usual Slutspects...



Special photos for mossy n FD:


Its widow... but damn... look at those thick indy leaves!
she's a little shorty make u go .... schwiiiiiiing!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

monkster said:


> I need some help. I am growing MI5 and Snowryder. I am on day 29/week 4. Pistils began showing about a week ago. So, am I technically on week 1 of flowering or week 2? Do you count the first week of flowering when pistils show OR after 4 weeks?


Count it towards what?


----------



## monkster (Dec 9, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Count it towards what?


i just got some big bud and i know it's not to be used the first week of flowering. so i'm trying to figure out when the first week of flowering is. Is it after week four or when pistils began showing? I know for photoperiod it's when you switch to 12/12 but i'm unsure about autos.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

mossys said:


> Morning everyone...
> 
> funny morning...you do get them....
> 
> ...


Sounds about like the start to my morning. Woke up gave them a water and set a few freshly cracked Jem's into some dirt  

The males is Proud there my friend, he has quite the structure.
I can tell ya id have to hold out if i were in that cold too
it would take a good bit of convincing 

Glad to hear about the Oguns cross dropping and that your making more. Seems to me they like the cold.


Today is the girls 3 week bday and ill get some pics tonight
ill show the differences that the tiered planter made in size for me


----------



## mossys (Dec 9, 2010)

ZZZzzip-idee-do-dah.....







Zzip..ideee..ay....







my oh my who got transplant today....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

no pooling there huh?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

monkster said:


> i just got some big bud and i know it's not to be used the first week of flowering. so i'm trying to figure out when the first week of flowering is. Is it after week four or when pistils began showing? I know for photoperiod it's when you switch to 12/12 but i'm unsure about autos.


Well, given my experience I'd def wait till week 4.. they are highly sensitive to nutes... dont overdue it! better to go light... (1/4 strength) and def wait till at least 28 days... FD mossy? this about right?

J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 9, 2010)

I need some help/advice here...This are pics of my auto berry that was germed on Oct 1st. This is my first grow and have made some mistakes and she was stressed by a few moves. Well she wouldn't flower so I put her on 12/12 on Nov 29th to give her a kick in the ass!! Well I thought it worked and saw some white pistols but they seem to be shriveling...or I was just seeing things!!! Well she is not looking good. I am thinking of just chucking her and starting new. Temps get down to 63 at night and up to 73 during the day with humidity at 35%....ph is 5.7 and ppm's are 900. Using GH bloom and Hygrozyme. I was trying to raise temps in their room so I turned on some cfl's that sat down next to the bucket and water temp got way to warm.... Any advice to help her or should I just rip her out and start new...I am leaving town for a week during the holidays and have no one to look after her. Was going to get a small pump and a 5 gallon bucket of ph'd water and set it up to add water to the reservoir while I was gone but if it is not worth it I won't spend the extra money.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

looks like she was stressed pretty hard... This has been my experience with hydro... if things go out (especially ph) even for a little bit... the stunting shows through for a long time if not the entire rest of its life.... and a couple stresses virtually does the dirty deed to her... However, I never give up on my girls.... ever! But I'm not sure what to tell you here... FD... mosser?

J

ps - come to think of it... ppm at 900 might be alil high for autos... maybe that is part of your stress prob... cant remeber too well but I think 2000 ppm is max for a photo during flower... so 900 is rpooughly half max for a photo.. so thats probably a high level of nutes for an auto... they dont need much... not your typical bitch! lol

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 9, 2010)

JM..they are looking Great m8..you must be well Proud m8...
I can only guess at the smell that is coming out of that room now..

Certainly making the most of every spare inch in the grow room..
Bitch karma sent..

I Think you right about the big bud...
I would class them as pre-pistilate until I saw bud bredth...widening..



> she's a little shorty make u go .... schwiiiiiiing!


 schwiiiiing.............




> As temp rises in the water it begins to disperse the o2 in it.


One tip we haven't mentioned...liquid soap is a wetting agent...
a small DROP of washing-up liquid in the water makes the water stay in the compo longer...
I Think it may also suspend the oxygen...just a Hunch..
But..
it won't hurt the plant..





> Woke up gave them a water and set a few freshly cracked Jem's into some dirt


Speed & Safety for them Bro....



> Today is the girls 3 week bday and ill get some pics tonight
> ill show the differences that the tiered planter made in size for me


Brilliant..looking forward to it...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

> JM..they are looking Great m8..you must be well Proud m8...
> I can only guess at the smell that is coming out of that room now..
> 
> Certainly making the most of every spare inch in the grow room..
> ...


Very proud thank you! The smell is incredible.. thinking about getting some ona gel in addition to the 2 ozone gens I have running.. (one in the room so exhaust doesn't get poeple high downwind, and one in the main living space to kill it for visitors.) and poss another ozonator for the main space... also read that I should remove the ozonators last 2 weeks of flowering as it will" reduce the smell of the buds" which to me can only mean the loss of turpines! A cost I am unwilling to incur!

Glad my analysis on the Big Bud sounds ok to you... I'm dialing in more and more thanks to you, FD, and many others! (most of our regular forum visitors) - thanks again all!

FD- I also am very much looking forward to your iterations!

J

The ususal concerns are setting in...as my inexperience with autos.... afraid I will overgrow my space! I really cant afford to build a "contingency cabinet" at the moment.


----------



## mossys (Dec 9, 2010)

> Well she wouldn't flower so I put her on 12/12 on Nov 29th to give her a kick in the ass!! Well I thought it worked and saw some white pistols but they seem to be shriveling...or I was just seeing things!!!


Auto's don't need a kick in the ass..
But..
I'm wondering....
IF she isn't Auto..12/12 may have kicked her pre-pistilate..and by taking her back you may have knocked this off..
that is why you saw them then they shrivelled.

Is autoberry on our non-af list..can't remember...

IMO..I would stick her straight back on 12/12

Any chance your tanks have Stagnant water...?
Lift the lid and sniff..
because that looks like it May be stagnant water damage.

FullD will probably tell you.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

> Auto's don't need a kick in the ass..
> But..
> I'm wondering....
> IF she isn't Auto..12/12 may have kicked her pre-pistilate..and by taking her back you may have knocked this off..
> ...


worded so much better! Forgot to mention that it sounded as though it wasn't a true auto... got caught up on the nutes n stuff 

and please mosser... tell me my 7 auto berries aren't gonna be a rip-off!

J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 9, 2010)

mossys said:


> Auto's don't need a kick in the ass..
> But..
> I'm wondering....
> IF she isn't Auto..12/12 may have kicked her pre-pistilate..and by taking her back you may have knocked this off..
> ...


I just did a water change 2 days ago and it didn't smell bad when I changed it...she has been back on 12/12 for a few days now so I will leave her there and see how she does...she has a sister in the same reservoir that is doing just fine so not sure wheat her problem is...Also forgot to add that the reason I put her on 12/12 is because it had been 60 days from seed and still no flowering...guess I just should have kept her on 12/12.....live and learn!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

k21701... just for my own personal curiosity... what where the stresses she experienced?

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

ok gents... time to eat a choco and go to the chiropractor... double damage to the back pain! Roll F1!
ttyl
lol
J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 9, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> k21701... just for my own personal curiosity... what where the stresses she experienced?
> 
> J


Well where do I start???? She was started in an aerogarden with her sisters which she quickly outgrew. They were moved to a new container into a small stealth grow box. Since she was refusing to flower she continued to get bigger and bigger and outgrew that home. I converted half my dresser into a new cabinet for her so she was moved again. I added a 150w hps not realizing that it needed to be further away so she was a bit heat stressed. Well she still refused to flower and got quite a bit taller. She was getting to close to the light and I have nowhere else to move her so I tried to bend her down and her main snapped up near the top. Since it didn't snap all the way off i was able to tape it up and she healed like a champ! She has been through a lot since this was my first time...On a good note I have learned a lot and will not be making the same mistakes again!!!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 9, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> The Usual Slutspects...
> View attachment 1314260View attachment 1314261View attachment 1314256View attachment 1314267View attachment 1314265View attachment 1314258View attachment 1314259View attachment 1314264View attachment 1314266View attachment 1314263
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like you got full house there JM


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I need some help/advice here...This are pics of my auto berry that was germed on Oct 1st. This is my first grow and have made some mistakes and she was stressed by a few moves. Well she wouldn't flower so I put her on 12/12 on Nov 29th to give her a kick in the ass!! Well I thought it worked and saw some white pistols but they seem to be shriveling...or I was just seeing things!!! Well she is not looking good. I am thinking of just chucking her and starting new. Temps get down to 63 at night and up to 73 during the day with humidity at 35%....ph is 5.7 and ppm's are 900. Using GH bloom and Hygrozyme. I was trying to raise temps in their room so I turned on some cfl's that sat down next to the bucket and water temp got way to warm.... Any advice to help her or should I just rip her out and start new...I am leaving town for a week during the holidays and have no one to look after her. Was going to get a small pump and a 5 gallon bucket of ph'd water and set it up to add water to the reservoir while I was gone but if it is not worth it I won't spend the extra money.


I dont know where to begin on this one 
After reading your later posts ( i have been doing what BH does and read this thing backwards now) i see that she has been through some hell. The one thing that does not make sense to me is the fact that both of these plants are in the same res. I cant see it being this extreme and not effecting both of the plants.

The one thing that i can tell you that stresses them the most is the heat. Both from the light as well as the warm res water. If a plant is exposed to warm water in a res over enough time it will destroy its root structure. Its that simple. It causes all kinds of bacteria growth as well as the main source of root rot. 

i know you said that there was no smell to the res at all but that just means it hasn't gone stagnant yet, and thats because of the o2 in the water from the DWC setup. If there is o2 running the water is moving it cant get stagnant, BUT it can still grow bacteria if the water is to warm and buy the look of that plant the heat from above and in the water did her in. The other things that you did with the burnt tops and breaking the main cola added insult to injury. I also have to agree with Mossy that the reason you saw pistils and then they went away was because of the light changes. it needs to stay on 12/12 from here on out.

Now here is the interesting thing, again you said that they are in the same res, im starting to think that you had two different plant demands there. We are always talking about how not to plants are alike. It seems yours really fit the bill. Im thinking that one of the gals was more easy going than the other one was. Like the needs of the almost dead one were totally different from the flowering one. The environment in the res may have been perfect/ideal for the one but the other needed more delicate care.

Now how to fix it. You MAY still have a chance to correct this damage, but its gonna kill you in yield. You have to make a decision at this point, if its worth fixing and getting a small yield, cause its gonna take a week or so for this thing to recover, or like you said scrap it and start over. If you want to eep it you need to clean that res. empty it, bleach it, rinse it and then balance the shit out of that water. i would also recommend getting it in its own home. Go get a 5 gal bucket and a lid, and retro fit you basket into the lid and go. This plant is going to need attention and i dont think having it in the same res with the other is a good idea at this time.

You are gonna have to change the water and feed to get this one back on track if you keep it, so all those changes may impact the girl that is already flowering. then you would be out 2 and we dont want that.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 9, 2010)

That small one is just about done and will be chopped in 8 days...I can't afford to leave her until I get back from my holidays so I need enough time to hang her up to dry and then pop it in a jar and take it with me...she is about 50% clear, 40% cloudy and 10% amber so she should be set to chop by then. Also after I clean the reservoir and refill should I just use ph'd water with no nutes and maybe some hydrogen peroxide(how much per gallon?) to clean up any dead root matter that may be lurking? I can't really move her into a 5 gallon bucket as my space is not tall enough and I have no where else to move her.


----------



## mossys (Dec 9, 2010)

> Now here is the interesting thing, again you said that they are in the same res, im starting to think that you had two different plant demands there


Aye..so am I...


> That *small* one is just about done and will be chopped in 8 days...


One Auto..and one non-auto..
Your *smal*l one is Probably an auto.

Back soon...still more chores....no rest for the Wicked....


----------



## K21701 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well they are both the same...or supposed to be....lol...guess I won't be growing auto berrys again!!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

you HAVE learned many lessons... dont feel bad... we've all been through some, or all, or some variation of all of those.

Run her out... love her your best... keep her on 12/12... 

do your pump setup anyway... you'll need it again...

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

mossys said:


> Your *smal*l one is Probably an auto.


I am willing to bet that as well. I think that these autoberry seeds are at F2 maybe F3 i think that if it were F3 than we would be seeing more autos so thats why i am thinking F2. Either way it goes i do believe that there were two different plant demands there. 



K21701 said:


> Well they are both the same...or supposed to be....lol...guess I won't be growing auto berrys again!!!!


well if these are still in non-af to af roll then you will see this kinds of variation in the plants and would also explain why there were two different demands from the plants. One made it to flower and the other needed to be persuaded to do so and then went to hell. This is why it is so important to research, research, research your strain before you purchase it.

None the less the flowering lady looks great and you can tell she likes what you did as she is flowering for you keeping that promise


----------



## Bighill (Dec 9, 2010)

K: Can you show us some pics of the roots? If they are even a bit brown they are damaged.. Possibly beyond repair, if they are slimy. I used to love using the H202 when i did hydro. I was told you have to let the res sit for 24 hours before the extra oxygen atom can be released into the water. Seemed to be some thing too it, the sides of the res looked like the solution had been carbonated.

It will also decontamminate your solution. 

My gut says you are dealing with a defficency from some thing i am going to say phos or K early K if it is, deffinatly a flower nute. The fact it is affecting the new leaves so much too. 900ppm seems a bit low for a hungry gal. The burnt tips and egle clawed leaves tells me you've tried to dose it with some N heavy nutes. N looks good. I will mull over some stuff i have and come back to you guys. 
Since i am off work the next 2 days.. i have nothing but free time.

The sensativity to nutes comes from any blueberry. They are all picky.. DWC would be almost tailored to blue berry. you could have a custom res mix for each if you wanted.

Bh.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

> Now here is the interesting thing, again you said that they are in the same res, im starting to think that you had two different plant demands there. We are always talking about how not to plants are alike. It seems yours really fit the bill. Im thinking that one of the gals was more easy going than the other one was. Like the needs of the almost dead one were totally different from the flowering one. The environment in the res may have been perfect/ideal for the one but the other needed more delicate care.


not to be contradictory here, and this also may be a factor, but IMO the evidential damage sounds like it was from all the stress of that... i know another guy who went through jst about all exactly the same thing and it def hurt the plants.... both of these did not endure all of the stresses correct? 1 got all the ass-kicking and 1 only got res / changes.


or... edit... perhaps I stand corrected?



> well if these are still in non-af to af roll then you will see this kinds of variation in the plants and would also explain why there were two different demands from the plants. One made it to flower and the other needed to be persuaded to do so and then went to hell. This is why it is so important to research, research, research your strain before you purchase it.


J


----------



## Bighill (Dec 9, 2010)

mossys said:


> ZZZzzip-idee-do-dah.....
> 
> Zzip..ideee..ay....
> 
> ...


Pardon my french... Holy Shit!!!!!
You need air pots mossy.. They would be completly out of hand.. ahahha

Magic vinegar addative eh?! I can't wait to try it.. If it does this kind of stuff. Why am i bothering with expensive addatives. 

Bh.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the words of encouragement....it is much appreciated. I am at work right now and when I get home I will snap some photos of the roots. 

John: I will take your advice and purchase the pump...Her and I will fight this through until the bitter end!!!!! lol

BH- should I just be using nutes for flowering to help her out and if so what should my PPM's be? Also how much peroxide per gallon of water should I use?

Any other advice/suggestions please post here as I keep up with this thread numerous time throughout the day


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

FD.... you'll like this...

and mossery! We're PH (and prob cal/mag) Brothers!

oh yeah just to clarify.. I test cold and hot water both... you'll notice a small PH change and a fairly large tds change



ROFL.... so how much vinegar?

J

ps glad to help K


----------



## K21701 (Dec 9, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> not to be contradictory here, and this also may be a factor, but IMO the evidential damage sounds like it was from all the stress of that... i know another guy who went through jst about all exactly the same thing and it def hurt the plants.... both of these did not endure all of the stresses correct? 1 got all the ass-kicking and 1 only got res / changes.
> 
> 
> or... edit... perhaps I stand corrected?
> ...


The big girl definitely had more of an ass kicking!!!! But up to the time where I broke her top she was doing really well except for not flowering... I think the hot temps in the reservoir really did the most damage to her...


----------



## Bighill (Dec 9, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> _It hurts so bad to look at all this great looking bud on this thread when I have nothing to smoke_
> _I won't have any smoke for a while, Maybe a month and the cash is so low that buying smoke is out of the question... Well atleast when I cut my babies I'll get to know the full effects of the smoke because my sences won't be clouded with shwag.lol_


I hear ya mate. Nov/Dec have been my worst months since i went into business for myself. Here's hopin for a good 2011. Cheers. If you were near me i'd come puff one with ya. 

How is the ALF smelling these days?


----------



## ZenOne (Dec 9, 2010)

lol are we talking about using jsut regular vinigar here?
what is this supost to do?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

> The big girl definitely had more of an ass kicking!!!! But up to the time where I broke her top she was doing really well except for not flowering... I think the hot temps in the reservoir really did the most damage to her...


I'd def agree on the temps... thats crucial especially in hydro

vinegar for ph adjust primarily... but we're (Well FD, mossy n company) currently researching if there are other benefits since they've seen drastic vigor changes since its inception.

J


----------



## freakishlyyellow (Dec 9, 2010)

if ne one has been breeding auto seeds please pm me


----------



## overgrowem (Dec 9, 2010)

I heard there is a 38 day auto.avail. and there is an auto. that will not flower under 24/0. Anyone heard about these? A very fast outdoor auto. with the Duckfoot trait you posted on pg.101(?) could start a rage.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 9, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> vinegar for ph adjust primarily... but we're (Well FD, mossy n company) currently researching if there are other benefits since they've seen drastic vigor changes since its inception.
> 
> J


Yup.. Mossy used it to adjust PH this time. Noticed a marked jump in vigor. I've been wrapping my head around it the last few weeks. Apart from the proper PH balance it has to be doing some thing good to the micro life in the soil. They are growing like F1 hybrid vigor. Little to no def as far as i can see. 

I am going to run a test on it anyways! 

K: I have never run blueberry in hydro.. So i am only speaking for what other plants have done for me. Some have eatin 1300ppm down to 1000 over night. Slowly increasing the feedings will help you find the correct mix, and not burn the shit out of them. I wuold check the roots first if they are damaged the defficency is from that. So solve that see what it does, if it still run def dose her a bit more. With flower ntues. If you are using a cal/mag product you will get N from that. You don't need much N in flower, it will make you plant stretch more than it should. And in my experience you get foxtailed buds. 

Even if she was stressed, a non auto should hav some time to grow out of it. Some thing has been on going imo.

Here is a lengthy read up on H202. Your bits i highlighted.


> H2O2 is an unstable molecule; when it breaks down, a single oxygen atom (O-)and a molecule of water is released. This oxygen atom is extremely reactive and will attach itself to either another Oxygen atom (forming a stable O2 molecule) or attack a nearby organic molecule. H2O2 will rapidly eliminate the Chlorine used in many municipal water supplies, as well as degrade any pesticides, herbicides or other organic matter that might be present. Well water is often high in methane and organic sulfates, both of which H2O2 will remove. Both the stable and O- forms will increase the level of dissolved oxygen. Increasing the DO in your nutrient solution will benefit the root system and be detrimental to harmful anaerobic bacteria such as pythium. Many disease-causing organisms and spores are killed by the free O- atom. The free Oxygen atom will destroy dead organic material (i.e., leaves and roots) in the system, preventing them from rotting and spreading diseases. H2O2 will help eliminate existing infections and will help prevent future ones. It is also useful for suppressing algae growth.
> 
> Over Watering
> 
> ...


I stopped using it because i bleached my hands too often.. Looked too strange for me. I used to have white finger prints for the logest time. Bleached from the h202. I would probably use it again it i was running hydro.

Bh.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Pardon my french... Holy Shit!!!!!
> .


Im gonna second that one BH

I dont know how in the Hell i missed that this morning sorry Mossy

That is some serious root development there sir, i swear there is more to the vinegar than we all think
and after seeing this there is no doubt i am gonna make the switch. If my water is close to pH correct than it shouldn't take much vinegar to balance out my water. This is fantastic my friend completely incredible


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> FD.... you'll like this...


You know it JM, 
My question for you is where did you get that? I want one but i am not sure which to get and i want the best bang for the buck. Digital i think will improve the gals on my end to dial the pH in to the T.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

Bighill said:


> I stopped using it because i bleached my hands too often.. Looked too strange for me. I used to have white finger prints for the logest time. Bleached from the h202. I would probably use it again it i was running hydro.
> 
> Bh.


 
A lil tip for all.. when using nutrients or h202... wy screw around?

This is easssssssssssssssy!



J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

overgrowem said:


> and there is an auto. that will not flower under 24/0. Anyone heard about these? .


Yeah we have heard of them and are seeing too many of them. there getting more and more common
Most of this is due to either bad genetics or breeding


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> You know it JM,
> My question for you is where did you get that? I want one but i am not sure which to get and i want the best bang for the buck. Digital i think will improve the gals on my end to dial the pH in to the T.


http://www.amazon.com/Hanna-Instruments-HI98129-Conductivity-Tester/dp/B002ZG8L58/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291917369&sr=8-1


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Yeah we have heard of them and are seeing too many of them. there getting more and more common
> Most of this is due to either bad genetics or breeding


what about the 38-dayers tho?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 9, 2010)

JM, perfect mate.. I didn't even think of that. Amazing how the simplest of things can allude a person 


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to John Mondello again.


38 days is crazy.. Is this some thing we can buy or is this some AF folk lore?


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 9, 2010)

I am pleased with this thing. She seems to be the most rapidly growing girl in my patch. I had to spread the branches out a little so the colas would have room. They were all growing straight up the middle. Day 45 and she is starting to show some frostiness. this was it 10 days ago


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

Bighill said:


> JM, perfect mate.. I didn't even think of that. Amazing how the simplest of things can allude a person
> 
> 
> 38 days is crazy.. Is this some thing we can buy or is this some AF folk lore?


Im going to go with folk lore my friend, i have seen the ducksfoot but this 38 day stuff there is no way
Unless its a micro pheno and they still take 6-7 to get a full mature trich


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah, i didn't think that was realistic... but its enticing!lol

ps fd... dunno if you saw the link but i dropped it for ya back there... that meter, cleaning solution, ph cal solution 7.01 and 4.xx, next day ship... 196 us

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 9, 2010)

> Magic vinegar addative eh?! I can't wait to try it.. If it does this kind of stuff. Why am i bothering with expensive addatives.


You are right BH...I am using the vinegar AS my buffer...no expensive additives..
it's costing me about 10 cents per 50 ltrs/110 pints.

I Think that you are probably right too that a lot of it is Simply because I have the PH right..
and stopped nute lock-out..
the plants themselves are now SO responsive..when I fert..I SEE it.

JM...your PH is a Bit better/lower than mine...
so I would say...
add 1 TABLESPOON..15 mls to a Gallon of water...
agitate well..
then re-test.

I'm just going back over the last few pages..
BUT..
FullD...I have a handle on that Cheap Soil PH meter...and it IS reading my water PH quite accurately..IMO...

might do you until you can afford a posh one..

I know you have your christmas pressie already reserved.



> It hurts so bad to look at all this great looking bud on this thread when I have nothing to smoke


Aw M8..I'm feeling your pain..when I did my first grow I was virtually licking the screen seeing everybody elses girls.
Amazing Luck with the lights....
But..
how stupid was the dick that left them...talk about asking to be found out.....



> This is fantastic my friend completely incredible


Well m8..if you hadn't got me checking my water..I never would have thought of it.


> Pardon my french... Holy Shit!!!!!


Ooooh..That was about My thoughts too..
I said there was no way they should be so big..above the soil..in that pot...
Now we know why.

Hope I'm not a little too late with the transplant..
But..
I Had to Try to give them their head.

Time will tell...

It is just first germ on that particular set of f3 Oguns...they are the mixed sati/indy phenos.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> yeah, i didn't think that was realistic... but its enticing!lol
> 
> ps fd... dunno if you saw the link but i dropped it for ya back there... that meter, cleaning solution, ph cal solution 7.01 and 4.xx, next day ship... 196 us
> 
> J


Yep got it my friend and saved to the fav's ill be getting that come first of the year
ive spent to much on christmas this year so i got to save a little more before i go buying parts again


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

mossys said:


> You are right BH...I am using the vinegar AS my buffer...no expensive additives..
> it's costing me about 10 cents per 50 ltrs/110 pints.
> 
> I Think that you are probably right too that a lot of it is Simply because I have the PH right..
> ...


 
I knew you'd come through brother!



Tonights watering they will be on correct ph, h2o2, ... dialed the eff in!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Yep got it my friend and saved to the fav's ill be getting that come first of the year
> ive spent to much on christmas this year so i got to save a little more before i go buying parts again


know that feeling all to well! started out to spend the 129 for it... then realized... I gotta keep it calibrated and maintained or it will end up like my old milwaukee ($350) shit the bed on me after 6 months... i was so pissed... and couldn't even afford to ship it back at the time! lol

its still floating around here somewhere... lol

i like my hanna wayyyyyyyyyy better!

replaceable probe too!

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD...I have a handle on that Cheap Soil PH meter...and it IS reading my water PH quite accurately..IMO...
> 
> might do you until you can afford a posh one..
> 
> I know you have your christmas pressie already reserved.


sweet glad to hear that. I may just go ahead and order that one till i get back around to the first of the year
I tell ya christmas for Lady D and fam was expensive this year goodness 

and my gift is already here my friend, im just not allowed to have it till christmas morning


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

talk about torture! lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> talk about torture! lol


you bet it is especially since i KNOW what it is 

Its going to open a whole new world to me for breeding
i just have to wait on it. Lady D is not giving on this one lol


----------



## mossys (Dec 9, 2010)

> talk about torture! lol


Yeah..I know what he has got........
and it has to be killing him.....



> sweet glad to hear that


knowing how the light levels move round the patio is good..
and I'm using the moisture level every morning to check before I water.

I thought it was out compared to the tablet PH water guage...
but today...I gave it a good wiggle in the water..
and lo and behold..
it is corresponding with the tablet guage.

*Bang.....does what it says on the box....*



> I am pleased with this thing


so would I be teflondummy..she is a Stunner....they are little Pets aren't they...?



> Tonights watering they will be on correct ph, h2o2, ... dialed the eff in!


JM..when ou try it..get me the PH level on the measures I gave you...
so I can See how much I'm out..
then we can start to give more accurate doseage out to people...
cheers m8....​


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

mossys said:


> and it has to be killing him.....


You already know it is i want it so bad i can taste it.....kinda lol



> *Bang.....does what it says on the box....*


Nice thats always a plus when you buy something blind on line.
when it does what it says its gonna do then it makes it that much more valuable to you



> then we can start to give more accurate doseage out to people...
> cheers m8....


See just what i love most about this thread live experiments as well as live results
almost like canna live or something.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> You already know it is i want it so bad i can taste it.....kinda lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well as soon as its legalized we'll put up the first live interconnected webcast of all the research parties grow setups to one slecteable feed...
I can actually do this btw.




> JM..when ou try it..get me the PH level on the measures I gave you...
> so I can See how much I'm out..
> then we can start to give more accurate doseage out to people...
> cheers m8....


will mark it to a C- hair m8

also ordering a light meter and power meter today... i'll tro' linx


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 9, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Im gonna second that one BH
> 
> I dont know how in the Hell i missed that this morning sorry Mossy
> 
> ...


I should have taken a picture when I transplanted yesterday. The whole coffee can was nothing but roots. It looked allot like Mossy's except her roots were not quite as compacted on the bottom as Mossy's. Could the vinegar be the common denominator here? So far it is unanimous... vinegar is definitely the thing to use to buffer alkaline water.

FD.. The well water that comes out of my tap rings in at 7.2 on avg. It only takes me a little over 1/8 teaspoon of distilled white vinegar (5% acidity) for 1 gallon to drop my H20 to 6.5.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> FD.. The well water that comes out of my tap rings in at 7.2 on avg. It only takes me a little over 1/8 teaspoon of distilled white vinegar (5% acidity) for 1 gallon to drop my H20 to 6.5.


Nice you have the same in your well that i get out of my Tap. I get 7.1 out of the tap like clock work. So this info is fantastic for me. It usually take about the same for the chemical i use to get it down to 6.0. Im gonna have to give this a run soon. Im about to refill all my jugs tonight as i have emptied them all in prep for the vinegar testing. Ive got a few germs in the ground that will be getting nothing but the vinegar treatment as well as tea's only. That way it is 100% organic. Nice clean slate to test on and i will not be amending my soil as normal for the test run. 
I want to test these JEMS in a clean compo environment. No blood and bone meal and all that good shit in the soil, just the cow poo  then the teas from sex to harvest.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 9, 2010)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FullDuplex again.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 9, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Nice you have the same in your well that i get out of my Tap. I get 7.1 out of the tap like clock work. So this info is fantastic for me. It usually take about the same for the chemical i use to get it down to 6.0. Im gonna have to give this a run soon. Im about to refill all my jugs tonight as i have emptied them all in prep for the vinegar testing. Ive got a few germs in the ground that will be getting nothing but the vinegar treatment as well as tea's only. That way it is 100% organic. Nice clean slate to test on and i will not be amending my soil as normal for the test run.
> I want to test these JEMS in a clean compo environment. No blood and bone meal and all that good shit in the soil, just the cow poo  then the teas from sex to harvest.


Right On! Maybe use your old buffering solution on one of the germs so you can get a definite side by side analysis?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 9, 2010)

john mondello said:


> you must spread some reputation around before giving it to fullduplex again.


lmao you guys!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FullDuplex again.


Well thanks for the attempt anyway JM i appreciate it. Its been taken mentally 



Harry Bald Sack said:


> Right On! Maybe use your old buffering solution on one of the germs so you can get a definite side by side analysis?


Thats a good idea HBS i think ill have to do that and see the differences then we will be able to see if its just pH or if there is more with that vinegar than we think.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 9, 2010)

A few pictures of ALF#3.
Shes budding nicely, I'm going to have to net her when the buds get thicker.
The building that I had to turn into a grow room has shelves with 20yr old canned food on it, I'm cleaning it a little at a time. When I get rid of all of them I'm cloroxing everything from roof to floor.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been doing some reading on vinegar today. In the thinking that there had to me more to it than just PH. I looked into WHAT makes up vinegar. Turns out mossy might have stumbled upon some thing here. Check this out.



> Actually, there are quite a few reasons they might use vinegar.
> 
> One would be that their water supply may be quite hard. It seems plants have a very hard time of absorbing nutrients in extremely hard water. (Mine is off the scale above 8.5 for ph)
> 
> ...


Potassium, Phos?? Mag.. Cal.. These are all essential flower nutes..


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 9, 2010)

Here are a couple more girls from the attic.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 9, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> A few pictures of ALF#3.
> Shes budding nicely, I'm going to have to net her when the buds get thicker.
> The building that I had to turn into a grow room has shelves with 20yr old canned food on it, I'm cleaning it a little at a time. When I get rid of all of them I'm cloroxing everything from roof to floor.


 Dam that is a lot of plant coming out of that little pot


----------



## b.R. (Dec 9, 2010)

i have had the same problem... my tap water runs about 7.8 out of the tap. I use the apple cider vinegar(5% acidity) to lower the ph down to around 6.4-6.5. i usually use around 3/4 of a tablespoon per gallon and it has worked great so far.. i have read about the white wine vineger and also have looked at it in the store and the one i looked at was an organic white wine vinegar at about 8% acidity.... i think vinegar works great.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 9, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Dam that is a lot of plant coming out of that little pot


Fox Farms does wonders my man.
Grow Big, Tiger Bloom & Big Bloom...
Also I Ph the water/solution at 5.5 so when it mixes in the soil the run off is only 6.5/6.8ph... Apparently its perfect conditions...
I am going to seed this big bitch with another medium size ALF#3 and on one or two branches I'm hitting her with Bad Betty pollin...


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 9, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Fox Farms does wonders my man.
> Grow Big, Tiger Bloom & Big Bloom...
> Also I Ph the water/solution at 5.5 so when it mixes in the soil the run off is only 6.5/6.8ph... Apparently its perfect conditions...
> I am going to seed this big bitch with another medium size ALF#3 and on one or two branches I'm hitting her with Bad Betty pollin...
> stay green ponyboy.haha


 I would have to say that it does do wonders. I am going to switch to fox farms when my earth juice runs out. I am also going to do a little side by side comparison with the FFOF soil and MG organic choice to see if it deserves the hype it gets.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 9, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I would have to say that it does do wonders. I am going to switch to fox farms when my earth juice runs out. I am also going to do a little side by side comparison with the FFOF soil and MG organic choice to see if it deserves the hype it gets.


I have seen someone do a side by side somewhere on here and from the last I read the MG was actually out performing the FF.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 9, 2010)

I am using the Mg now and it is working fine. We will see if the FF can do better. I am also going to pick up a pump and airstone to start bubbling my water. I am curious to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 9, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> I have seen someone do a side by side somewhere on here and from the last I read the MG was actually out performing the FF.


 I only use MG organic choice(molassis) on my outdoor grows, And all of my plants are in MG organic choice soil. I will only use MG organic choice soil for autos...


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 9, 2010)

I've even ran an Hydro grow with organic choice molassis as the only nutes and the HBD produced very heavy dank buds with no problems at all. The MG organic choice will only work in DWC hydro because it doesn't have to go through spaghetti tubing that would stop up almost amediatly.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 9, 2010)

The smell in my apt is driving me nuts. I have two ladies that will be ready any time now. The smell is making my mouth water and the swag I have now look unappealing. I might cut one down tonight


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 9, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I only use MG organic choice(molassis) on my outdoor grows, And all of my plants are in MG organic choice soil. I will only use MG organic choice soil for autos...


.. and there you have it folks. Another satisfied customer


----------



## b.R. (Dec 9, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> The smell in my apt is driving me nuts. I have two ladies that will be ready any time now. The smell is making my mouth water and the swag I have now look unappealing. I might cut one down tonight


Tell me about it... lol... my 3 ladies are overpowering on the smell and i have a little under 3 wks left and damnnnn.. lol... it gets harder everyday, but i know the rewards will be great... and ya know this is my first grow aldo, so its an even greater of reward... good luck to you though teflon.. having patience is hard as hell in some instances...lol..


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 9, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Here are a couple more girls from the attic.View attachment 1315147View attachment 1315148View attachment 1315149


 Man I was always afraid of the mixes but you have swayed my opinion...
Nice girls brother, Keep up the good work!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 9, 2010)

I couldn't take it, some one had to die. The beast has been appeased for now. I can only see one solution for this problem, I must grow more. Any way 90gr wet. She was small and dense.


----------



## monkster (Dec 9, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well, given my experience I'd def wait till week 4.. they are highly sensitive to nutes... dont overdue it! better to go light... (1/4 strength) and def wait till at least 28 days... FD mossy? this about right?
> J


Any confirmation of this? Week 1-4 is considered veg and 5 unti harvest considered flowering?

Another question. I have one girl, named Suzy Mae, who has dark green leaves and extremely stunted. The rest of the girls are doing well. Anything I can do to save or help Suzy Mae? 

400 hps 
6 gallon rez
temps 76-86 
humidity 30-40%
ph = 5.8 ppm=483
AN MGB 
Mighty Crobes Beneficial Bacteria 
Superthrive (6 drops once)
Age: 29 days


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 9, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I couldn't take it, some one had to die. The beast has been appeased for now. I can only see one solution for this problem, I must grow more. Any way 90gr wet. She was small and dense.View attachment 1315540View attachment 1315542


the GROW GODS are pleased..may you have many GREAT grows.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

monkster said:


> Any confirmation of this? Week 1-4 is considered veg and 5 unti harvest considered flowering?


Hes on key here, usually you dont have to nute these guys untill about 4 weeks. They can make it to sex with out any nutes at all. I waited 14 days before i fed mine and they didnt show any signs of deficiency, i just wanted to push this crop.

BUT it all depends on what they are telling you. Sometimes they need it and others they do not, ive never grown an auto in hydro so it could be a little different than what i am used to. The time that you mentioned is ideal for an auto but they can vary from time to time depending on how you grow them. Thats where the tread got the name  



> Another question. I have one girl, named Suzy Mae, who has dark green leaves and extremely stunted. The rest of the girls are doing well. Anything I can do to save or help Suzy Mae?


At this point she is pretty much set in her ways. If she is as far into flower as i think she is she wont get much bigger. I have had a few of these and i have one right now, sometimes its stress and i feel that sometimes there are just micro phenos you can treat them all the same and then one of them just stays small.
I have one right now that has had the same treatment, never touched or bothered the root ball, she just decide to stay small.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> the GROW GODS are pleased..may you have many GREAT grows.


agreed 

Nice job teflondummy i see she treated you well for taking care of her
cant wait to hear smoke report and see dry numbers


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

You know all the picture posting going on today you would think that it was the weekend. 

teflondummy your girls are fantastic and you should be proud
if you haven't caught his girls you need to roll back a page or two and check them out. 

And i promise you will love what the o2 loaded water will do to the gals 

Neal that ALF makes me sick, in a good way! She is quite the monster 
great work on her, and i too can attest to FF line. Its like steroids for these guys
Seems they really really like the stuff. 


Well due to the three week bday i figured id share a few, comparison as well as a group shot. 

monkster my stumpie is in this shot shes on the far right you cant miss her 
and before anyone says it i know my intake fan is rigged as hell  but it works

My original JEM at 3 weeks from seed. Planted in a cup then transfered to a 6in pot. She was right at 13-15 in tall and yielded about 42-43g dry. The second shot is the ICU#2 that has been a stunner since day One. Shes almost double the size if not a little more than the JEM was. 

JEM @3weeks


















ICU#2 @3weeks with new theory of tierd planters. Theory works 



















The difference is there and i couldn't believe it till i looked back
Im pleased with these and i can see why you fell in love with them BH
i know the color got you but they have some serious phenos in there that are lovely, like you said there is something about that skunk smell 
I also loved that info on the vinegar i think ill giver the cedar a run this time
just to give them all a try
Mossy ran the white wine and ill do the cedar and see if there are any differences.
these JEM F1's will be great test subjects


----------



## Bighill (Dec 9, 2010)

You have got to get some colour this run.. lol that fat leaved one is like the exact one's i had.. She even has the stubby middle finger on one of the fans like that..  

5 weeks from now is going to be sweet!!!

Yeah the vinegar stuff is great.. I was totaly oblivious to what "all" was in there. I was reading on about how he uses dandylion leafe in his nutrient teas for N supliment. Crazy vegan's lol. Wanted to use "No" animal parts in his grow.

Edit: I am very curious to see how big yours get i waited too long to put them outside. So they were stunted. 

Bh.


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone had a snowryder that is extremely sensitive to nutes? She's bigger than anything else I have near the same age (2 jems, another snowryder and an easy ryder) but seems to not tolerate the go juice at all. The past two times I've water with nutes, she burns like crazy but every other girl seems to love it. I'm going to try maybe just finishing her off with just my oxygenated h2o even though I probably have another 4 weeks to go.

nutes I'm using are Tiger Bloom btw. About 4-5 CCs per gallon.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 9, 2010)

Bighill said:


> You have got to get some colour this run.. lol that fat leaved one is like the exact one's i had.. She even has the stubby middle finger on one of the fans like that..


Well thats good to hear and a lil promising  I am so over due for color its aweful
i think there is something to this white knight thing. I dunno what it is, BUT the pot has been frecking fantastic so i have no complaints, the one ALF i had changed a little but not enough to catch in the grinder.

You did say though that it changed color later in flower correct?



> 5 weeks from now is going to be sweet!!!


Fingers crossed 




> Yeah the vinegar stuff is great.. I was totaly oblivious to what "all" was in there. I was reading on about how he uses dandylion leafe in his nutrient teas for N supliment. Crazy vegan's lol. Wanted to use "No" animal parts in his grow.


Me too that was a fantastic read as well as informational. I didnt realize the potential. And like you said most essential flower nutes just sitting there and we all never gave it a second look. Knew there was something to it other than a buffer. And the animal parts made me really LOL.



> Edit: I am very curious to see how big yours get


Me too as these are bigger now before flower than any of the ones i have grown thus far. I hoping for big bud lumps


----------



## s3ram3 (Dec 9, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> This is hard to tell, it all depends on your environment, soil, pot size, actual light saturation, and ferts as well as tons of other things. All i can say is that if you treat them well, they will reward you.
> 
> 3 things i would suggest you get on lock. 1. Get your pH right, im anal about this and my friends will tell you that lol. You have no idea how important this is to the survival of your plant.
> 2. Make sure you have light soil, the roots like to grow and grow fast. Lots of perlite.
> ...


He said he was growing in hydro... Do these AF's grow better in soil as opposed to hydro?


----------



## mossys (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow...has the site been down..or just my connection..it hasn't let me sign in all day.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

nope.. its been down... tried trachops and pings... pings were on/off and tracehops only made the tenth level server... fianlly back!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> A few pictures of ALF#3.
> Shes budding nicely, I'm going to have to net her when the buds get thicker.
> The building that I had to turn into a grow room has shelves with 20yr old canned food on it, I'm cleaning it a little at a time. When I get rid of all of them I'm cloroxing everything from roof to floor.


I'd reccomend H202 in place of chlorox.. bleach doesn't always kill molds and fungis... h202 will devour them completely

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> I have seen someone do a side by side somewhere on here and from the last I read the MG was actually out performing the FF.


MG is still on my shit list... for these reasons... not organic #1, and no 2 huge commercial bastards!

lol

J

ps - fox farms is on my love it list


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 10, 2010)

mossys said:


> Wow...has the site been down..or just my connection..it hasn't let me sign in all day.


its been down, its the only draw back here
it goes down like that from time to time


----------



## mossys (Dec 10, 2010)

I wanna Eat this one FullD..She is Simply Stunning....
I Love the side view too..Tufty M8..she looks as if she will have Muscles with growth like that.

(I have just placed a bet with BH that the JEM you showed is WHITE..
then realise that it is an old photo..for comparisson...ha ha.
Well..I was right.)

Those tiered pots DO seem to make a difference...wonder what it will do on Yield....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

ME 2 ME 2 ME 2!
I wanna eat it AAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!

lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

The Usual Slut-spects...



OK... stats for vinegar...
first pic is my tap with no adjust
second pic is 5 ml (1 tsp) added to 1 gallon tap water
3rd pic is 2 tsp to 1 gallon (us imperial)

last pic is my final approach adjustment prior to watering.. (I'm runnin a lil low for the next few waterings to compensate the soil out for the 8+ ph I've been running for 30 days

Hope this helps guys!

J

please ignore bottom attached pics


----------



## mossys (Dec 10, 2010)

Aw JM..you just made my day..didn't get to see the girls this morning...
back in around an hour..dog needs walked


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 10, 2010)

mossys said:


> I wanna Eat this one FullD..She is Simply Stunning....
> I Love the side view too..Tufty M8..she looks as if she will have Muscles with growth like that.


Thank you my friend, she is real pleasing to my eye  The balance is perfect and all her side branching is identical. Has to be the best balance i have had yet. I know she has Jem in her blood, but that balance is hard to pass up. I think i may just hit her with some of that purple male jem pollen i have. To grab that balance and maybe a meld with color. Cant wait to see what she has in store for me 



> (I have just placed a bet with BH that the JEM you showed is WHITE..
> then realise that it is an old photo..for comparisson...ha ha.
> Well..I was right.)


Ha ha yep it was evil Bud at 3 weeks to show how well the tiered pots are working.



> wonder what it will do on Yield....


I am wondering the same thing. I told you i was out to crush my past numbers. I have been running FF at almost full strength and they are LOVING it. Fed them last night with 3/4 of a dose and looked at them this morning and they are loving it  All leaves were standing at attention.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 10, 2010)

MOSSYS 

heres my suppossed low ryder now day 39 of 12/12


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

lookin good budolskie!

mosser... glad i could make your day... sorry for the delay.. some a-hole let a server go down somewhere or they'd have been on time.. lol

J


----------



## lerkingforjoke (Dec 10, 2010)

wow ive been reading this whole thread for about a month now, i thought it would never end and have learnt alot from you lot, thanks to all of you ive currently got some easyryders at day 41 and some diesel ryders at day 12, pics will soon come just getting more used to the site as i am a noobie lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 10, 2010)

budolskie said:


> MOSSYS
> 
> heres my suppossed low ryder now day 39 of 12/12


Fantastic work on the girls they are really rewarding you 
for the fantastic care that you gave them.
I cant wait to see the harvest shots on this one


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> MG is still on my shit list... for these reasons... not organic #1, and no 2 huge commercial bastards!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


 Miracle Gro is organic if you get MG organic choice... Organic choice has only bark-fines and composted chicken manure...
It doesn't have the little chem-balls of death in it so its just like any other organic soil...


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

H202 = Hydrogen Peroxide???
Not great on elements but I know what H20 is


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 10, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> H202 = Peroxide???
> not great on elements but I know what H20 is


yep you got it has that extra bit of oxygen in there 

Hows the ALF Neal?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> yep you got it has that extra bit of oxygen in there
> 
> Hows the ALF Neal?


She's got little golfball sized buds and the feeding I gave her yesterday has really made her happy. I see 1/4lb or more coming from this bitch, I'll get some good pics of her up soon man. I really don't see why this thread ain't stickied yet!?

I just set up another growroom in my closet, It is just lighted with 150 HPS. I've got some DR X BS F3's popping and some ALF #3 and Bad betty so I should have plenty of great pics soon...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> yep you got it has that extra bit of oxygen in there
> 
> Hows the ALF Neal?


extra oxygen molecule for every water molecule... well... at 100% solution

Food grade is the highest available without a permit... above that you're stretching into the rocket fuel category... requires super freezing temps to store... liquid rocket fuel is comprised of H202 (the oxygen cataylist) and hydrogen (the fuel)

J

ps - on the MG.. I forgot they have an organic line.... still cant support corporate america... rich get richer.. poor get poorer... rather make fox farms rich!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> She's got little golfball sized buds and the feeding I gave her yesterday has really made her happy. I see 1/4lb or more coming from this bitch, I'll get some good pics of her up soon man. I really don't see why this thread ain't stickied yet!?


I think its not stickied cuz our budz are too sticky... it'd just bind up! lol

J


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> I think its not stickied cuz our budz are too sticky... it'd just bind up! lol
> 
> J


 I agree bother, Rollitup would be down for a year while their cleaning the sticky mess...ha


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

Have a HBD female I am going to spray a bud with Silver thiosulfate to pollinate the ALF#3 so I can have some nice feminized crossed beans.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

ughhh... haven't considered rodelization or light deprivation?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah but I haven't the time, Their to far into budding.
I would love to do it organicly but time is of the essence...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

word... dont mean to sound like a no-no-nancy... lol

mossey says 4 days light dep starts balls on his

guess you need faster? they are autos yes?

J


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 10, 2010)

J
ps - on the MG.. I forgot they have an organic line.... still cant support corporate america... rich get richer.. poor get poorer... rather make fox farms rich!
J[/QUOTE said:


> The MG is much cheaper. I paid eight bucks for 12 quarts of FFOF or about enough for two 1.5 gallon pots. For about twenty bucks I can get a 1.5 cubic foot bag of MG organic garden soil and a bag of perlite. That ends up being enough to fill ten pots. Half the price of the FF per pot


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> The MG is much cheaper. I paid eight bucks for 12 quarts of FFOF or about enough for two 1.5 gallon pots. For about twenty bucks I can get a 1.5 cubic foot bag of MG organic garden soil and a bag of perlite. That ends up being enough to fill ten pots. Half the price of the FF per pot


fair enough... just not a fan of MG.. thats bottom line... probably from too many retards gardening and always asking me... "Do you use Mirace Grow?" 
It pisses me off cuz I go way outta my way to use real organic materials.... ok... I digress... before I get myself all fired up for no reason... ROFL

J

ps teflon... what do twinkies lead to? I'd assume obesity... which we have a huge problem with in this country... but I'd hate to flowchart from weed to obesity... help me out? lol


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

The ALF#3 needs to be hit with pollen in atleast 10-14 days, The STF will make balls in 2-3 days and they will need a week to rippen and open.
So bottom line is I guess there isn't much of a difference but I would have to do the whole plant if I just restricted light but I can just do a lower bud with the Silver Tiosulfate.
About the MG-OC, I have just watched the growth difference compared to it and other leading organic brands and also the ph stays in the 6's.
The ALF#3 seems to love the MG Organic choice also But I wouldn't think of feeding my plants anything but Fox Farms nutrients...


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes obesity is where they will lead. It's like they are saying come to the dark side, we have cookies. Very tempting whilst blazed, baked, stoned, stunted or stuperfried. I try to not let the twinkies lead me around, but I have been known to follow a creme filled sponge cake or two


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> The ALF#3 needs to be hit with pollen in atleast 10-14 days, The STF will make balls in 2-3 days and they will need a week to rippen and open.
> So bottom line is I guess there isn't much of a difference but I would have to do the whole plant if I just restricted light but I can just do a lower bud with the Silver Tiosulfate.
> About the MG-OC, I have just watched the growth difference compared to it and other leading organic brands and also the ph stays in the 6's.
> The ALF#3 seems to love the MG Organic choice also But I wouldn't think of feeding my plants anything but Fox Farms nutrients...


word... I see all your "Valid_Points" and  on the feed!

Now ya got me thinkin I might try MGOG... jeez... what r u a con man? lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Yes obesity is where they will lead. It's like they are saying come to the dark side, we have cookies. Very tempting whilst blazed, baked, stoned, stunted or stuperfried. I try to not let the twinkies lead me around, but I have been known to follow a creme filled sponge cake or two


LMHO.. Now I know how to employ your help... get you baked and put a twinkie on a string like a carrot... ROFL


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> word... I see all your "Valid_Points" and  on the feed!
> 
> Now ya got me thinkin I might try MGOG... jeez... what r u a con man? lol


 Man you made laugh when I read this.haha
Yeah I would love to follow along on a grow with MGOC but You have reasons that you love your soil type and they are valid.
So I guess it all boils down to grower preference..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad to make you laugh... always one of my primary intentions with everyone I interact with... love to make people smile and work/bend their minds a little 

Well maybe when I get done with the 8000 different experiments that I've got online at the moment I'll actually have room for another variable! lol

It'll def be in the list... I was thinking actually for my outdoor starts for my regular garden... mostly cuz FFOF is Expensive as you say... 38 liters is about 27 US here locally. I have ALWAYS been successful with it. Ultimately, I will be making my own soil... the only reason I'm not currently is lack of indoor (controlled environment) space. Worms will freeze fast up here outside controlled enviros...

Neal... its a real pleasure to have you in the thread... ur riht up there with mossers, FD, BH, teflon, you know... all the regular good dudes here.. hope you sticky around! 

J


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks brother, I'm mostly here but every now and then I will go check my threads on ICM.
I kind of followed the Moss man,FD,BH here but I have been a member of RIU for a while now and I have just gotten the pleasure of getting to know teflon.
I'll hit you guys with some good pics in a bit when my ride is back...
I wish I would have came back sooner though because I've missed out on some good pics and people like yourself.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I have some bad news on my Girl.... Roots are in terrible shape!!! They got like this in less than a week! She was only in a 2" net pot which should have been plenty big enough to get her through until the end but since she did not automatically flower she has grown much bigger then she should have been. The net pot was stretch and was choking her! Well since I figured she was going to die anyway I have taken some drastic measures!!! I took her out of her dwc bucket and did some major cutting of the roots. This is what I chopped off: 



I rinsed the remaining roots with a water/peroxide mixture. She is now in a hempy bucket with perlite and she has been watered with ph'd water/hygrozyme. Here she is in her new home:


Please keep her in your thoughts as she fights this battle....


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well I have some bad news on my Girl.... Roots are in terrible shape!!! They got like this in less than a week! She was only in a 2" net pot which should have been plenty big enough to get her through until the end but since she did not automatically flower she has grown much bigger then she should have been. The net pot was stretch and was choking her! Well since I figured she was going to die anyway I have taken some drastic measures!!! I took her out of her dwc bucket and did some major cutting of the roots. This is what I chopped off:
> 
> View attachment 1317356View attachment 1317355
> 
> ...


 She actually looks like she may pull through bro, But how long had she been in her new home when you took those pics?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 10, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Please keep her in your thoughts as she fights this battle....


Karma sent my friend i hope she pulls through for you and i think she will

ps nice bra ya got hanging there in the pic....i couldn't help it


----------



## K21701 (Dec 10, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> She actually looks like she may pull through bro, But how long had she been in her new home when you took those pics?


Half an hour....


----------



## K21701 (Dec 10, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Karma sent my friend i hope she pulls through for you and i think she will
> 
> ps nice bra ya got hanging there in the pic....i couldn't help it


Thanks, Victoria's Secret!!!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 10, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Thanks, Victoria's Secret!!!!


lol wow it was one of those random things that caught my eye i was like is....that....yep lol ha ha


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well I have some bad news on my Girl.... Roots are in terrible shape!!! They got like this in less than a week! She was only in a 2" net pot which should have been plenty big enough to get her through until the end but since she did not automatically flower she has grown much bigger then she should have been. The net pot was stretch and was choking her! Well since I figured she was going to die anyway I have taken some drastic measures!!! I took her out of her dwc bucket and did some major cutting of the roots. This is what I chopped off:
> 
> View attachment 1317356View attachment 1317355
> 
> ...


In our thoughts and prayers... Good Karma Sent my friend!

FD- ROFL... I can only say I'm dissapointed in myself as a man for not catching that! lol

J


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 10, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> ps - on the MG.. I forgot they have an organic line.... still cant support corporate america... rich get richer.. poor get poorer... rather make fox farms rich!
> 
> J


I am all for not supporting monopolies but sometimes you have to when your resources are limited.
Organic Choice is the only thing I can get and that I trust in my area. It would probably raise some eyebrows if I were to order bags of dirt through the mail in the middle of winter. 
Hopefully by spring I will have my compost operation in full swing. By then I will be able to go out and buy horse manure and bags of peat at the local co-op without looking suspicious. 

I say why not do it like FD does it and build your own compo?


Here are the the oldest of my autos. They both turned 14 today.
Eliza Jane Dana I gave them both some molasses for their B-days. 

Here is Tessa in her new pot. She did not like the transplant very much. Her bottom leaves yellowed slightly the day after. She is looking much better today though. Notice the pink hues on her new growth.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

On the twinkie topic I would have to say a twinkie and some ramen noodles


----------



## b.R. (Dec 10, 2010)

Just givin everybody an update on the girls... 1st pic is the ak48 at 45 days. 2nd pic is the blue himalaya at 40 days and 3rd pic is the pakistan ryder at 48 days. i got a few more weeks yet till harvest and they get more delicious looking everyday.. i see this thread takes off more and more everyday, glad to see it..!!!... good luck everybody and as always, any comments or suggestions are always welcome, thanks!!!!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 10, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> On the twinkie topic I would have to say a twinkie and some ramen noodles


I will raise you 2 chocolate chip cookies!!!! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> On the twinkie topic I would have to say a twinkie and some ramen noodles


mos def bro... no stoner can forget to have ramen noodles handy!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I will raise you 2 chocolate chip cookies!!!! lol


 I call your 2 chocolate chip cookies and raise you a ding-dong...
Heading to my growroom with my digital camera so I can give you guys some shots...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

b.R. said:


> View attachment 1317468View attachment 1317467View attachment 1317466Just givin everybody an update on the girls... 1st pic is the ak48 at 45 days. 2nd pic is the blue himalaya at 40 days and 3rd pic is the pakistan ryder at 48 days. i got a few more weeks yet till harvest and they get more delicious looking everyday.. i see this thread takes off more and more everyday, glad to see it..!!!... good luck everybody and as always, any comments or suggestions are always welcome, thanks!!!!


 
lookin killer bro! nice work... keep it up and good karma sent!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I call your 2 chocolate chip cookies and raise you a ding-dong...


I see all of the above and raise you 2 canna-chocos!


----------



## b.R. (Dec 10, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> lookin killer bro! nice work... keep it up and good karma sent!


thanks alot john, good karma sent right back to ya, to everybody else also..!!!...


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

Is anyone growing any super autos that they can post some pictures of?
I will be testing super auto cheese, I'm going to be testing to see if they are 100% auto, flowering time, 100% feminized and vigour/yield... Thats all I can say about the super auto cheese at the moment do to it close to being released.


----------



## ZenOne (Dec 10, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Is anyone growing any super autos that they can post some pictures of?
> I will be testing super auto cheese, I'm going to be testing to see if they are 100% auto, flowering time, 100% feminized and vigour/yield... Thats all I can say about the super auto cheese at the moment do to it close to being released.



Don't understand the difference between normal autos and "super" Please Explain what makes them so "super"? lol
btw Where u get your cheese from?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

ZenOne said:


> Don't understand the difference between normal autos and "super" Please Explain what makes them so "super"? lol
> btw Where u get your cheese from?


The main difference is that most of them are 100% sativa, The other is that they veg for about 5-7 weeks before flowering.
I can't tell you where I got them yet but when I am given the ok then I will be making a thread to help premote them... 
Not to long though...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

by super-auto... you mean larger size plant still auto-flower? like some of the sativa 90 day versions supposed to do 125 Gs?

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

no exp on these but I'd love to hear some feedback too as I'm a saty-lover as well as an Indy lover... tend to be more of a saty lover tho! lol


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes they still are 100% autoflowering strains but they show sex at an older age mostly due to the sativa parents...


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> by super-auto... you mean larger size plant still auto-flower? like some of the sativa 90 day versions supposed to do 125 Gs?
> 
> J


 They take around 90-120 days but yield up to 1/2lb or more!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

ohhhhh!... well thats even better than the ones I've been checkin!
Currenlty working on my own strain with some sativa background.... but plannin on crossing it against LR#2, Auto-berry, auto-widow, and, when I get the seeds... Purple Jems... I think the PJ's will definetly mix nice with my current strain rendition..

Kona-Mist btw.. thought to be some variation of Kona and California-Mist

J


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> ohhhhh!... well thats even better than the ones I've been checkin!


Its made by the same guy that made the ones that you've been looking at because he introduced the super-auto. For now, It is wise not to mention his name until he tells me to make the thread.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 10, 2010)

Thread is still lookin good, I'll be out of town all weekend but I'll post pics when I get bk. My ladie diesels have really packed out weight in the last couple weeks...not to mention the dank ass smell haha


----------



## b.R. (Dec 10, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> Thread is still lookin good, I'll be out of town all weekend but I'll post pics when I get bk. My ladie diesels have really packed out weight in the last couple weeks...not to mention the dank ass smell haha


the smell of that funk is always the best, but, it makes it even harder to have patience....lol...


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 10, 2010)

True true, it's funny though because my grow room is under my house, so as soon as u walk in my front door the smell of dank ass bud hits u right in tha face


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky because my main/biggest growroom is 1/4 mile away from my house.


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 10, 2010)

does anybody know how the autoflower section is coming?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

I posted some pics of LowLife auto Blueberry on page 222...


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 10, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I guess I'm lucky because my main/biggest growroom is 1/4 mile away from my house.


 It can be down right torturous living right next to your ladies when they are in heat and stinking up the place. They are enticing me 24/7 with their come hither smell


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 10, 2010)

I bought some purple jems of course cause its a purple auto but I was really not liking how they grew etc.. didnt know if it was the first batch that hit the online sellers and maybe was just a gimmick....but after all the pain they put me through I really do like them but I still havent got the purple pheno...out of 10 seeds I got 3 girls 4 boys and 2 that were just too weak to make it..I know its a diff breed but was hoping for it to grow like the easyryder...but I have some fault in it to...one of them i accidently gave it the wrong fertz...for acid loving plants mixed with some other stuff but didnt pay attention and gave it to her and found out the next day...ouch....but she lived...next one grew ok and the third was attacked by catepillers that i could see and damn near killed it it didnt even have leave was getting eatin as a sprout....but pulled through...I find they are a lil sensitive to things...but the smallest one call her Kat from the catepiller has the best taste and high cant descibe the taste of perfume sweet and minty or menthol intake.cools the chest..with a aftertaste that last for a hour when u breathe.i got about 90 seeds off, so I am happy to grow again even though I didnt get purp I like this strain...+ props on that Mossy...I grew them a lil after you FD so if you or MOSSY can tell me if this is green or white pheno would be good..hers a couple pics..i have some more i need to put in the computer but take a look im done rambling.....
this is the 1st one I was even gettin buds on the main cola that died or rotted ...weird...










2nd










3rd


----------



## b.R. (Dec 10, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> True true, it's funny though because my grow room is under my house, so as soon as u walk in my front door the smell of dank ass bud hits u right in tha face


same here... and 3 plants have quite the aroma..lol...


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 10, 2010)

HBD in the middle, last pic big ALF#3 first is the smaller ALF#3...


----------



## b.R. (Dec 10, 2010)

I have been on here doing a little research and i came across some interesting things people use... Has anyone ever heard of using organic agave syrup instead of molasses.?.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 10, 2010)

Bombudz: The bigger JEM phenos i found to be hogs for flower nutes. They also liked thier cal/mag. That last one that is praying, that is mag deff. Praying for mag is how some people put it.
I went through a good few before i got anything with color. Even then it was a male. I had better luck with mossys' other stuff as far as color. The ICU#2 i grew outside, every one went red or purple. If you out cross the jem to some thing else, the progeny from that cross will show color. JEMS are like the sure fire for adding color.
Those 90 seeds you have should yeild some interesting stuff mate. You sure see alot of the bigger phenos comming out these days.

Neal: The ALF's sure look good. Even that smaller one has nice structure. The updates are nice eyecandy mate.

FD: The fat leaved one did turn color later in bud, I was sure it was going to stay green. Until we got that cold snap in aug, then she started to turn. Every part of her, the tops of the big fans the buds, if it wasn't raining every time i had to go out i would have pics. Some clayxes stayed green tho. Everyone of them showed me some color, so you have too.. If your not... try to find a way to drop your temps when the lights are off. You'll bring it out. Mossy should just call it purple sure fire ...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> It can be down right torturous living right next to your ladies when they are in heat and stinking up the place. They are enticing me 24/7 with their come hither smell


Yup... more ways than 1


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

> Mossy should just call it purple sure fire ...


 thats a great name... 



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bighill again.


 lol... still playin catchup here... prolly never catch up at the rate you guys drop seeds not bombs! lol


----------



## K21701 (Dec 10, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> It can be down right torturous living right next to your ladies when they are in heat and stinking up the place. They are enticing me 24/7 with their come hither smell





John Mondello said:


> Yup... more ways than 1


Boys are you talking about me again????? LMAO


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 10, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Boys are you talking about me again????? LMAO


Actually , I been havin a lil (selfish) paranoia... that make any sense? lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, on a lighter note...

Finally got the fogger workin again for now...

X "Fingers Crossed"

Calibration Mode On...



Btw... seeing a lil response to the correct ph / vinegar

have a theory here too... Theory being that at least for us high ph water guys... the vinegar not only buffers out the water... but releases the cal/mag into an ionic form the plant can use because its small enough to pass through the cell walls.. and this would increase vigor as in commercial farming calcium magnesium is used to prevent fruit diseases like blossom end rot and to increase both vegetabe vigor and productivity.

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 11, 2010)

Morning.... 

Weeell..I see the site let you back in...I tried all last night then gave up...

Back soon...dog goes walkies at 8 am....



> the vinegar not only buffers out the water... but releases the cal/mag into an ionic form the plant can use because its small enough to pass through the cell walls..


JM..That is what I was wondering.....

The vinegar dissolves it..maybe it simply makes the molecule small enough to be taken up...
OR..
the chemical reaction turns it into something else the girls can use...ponderings....

For Me..the other benefit of the Vinegar....
one of my pest is ants...they acually Steal the seeds out of the pot..thieving little buggers...
you get rid of ants with white wine vinegar...
so if it is residual in my pots..all the better.







Got a lot of catching up to do..and loads of mail..so be patient..







Transplanted/ROOTS girls...
The tall girl has lifted a good 4 inches since I got them out the 8 inch pot







Outdoor..ATM..girls...



aye..aye...overwatering..I think.....


----------



## harry larry (Dec 11, 2010)

BH! Thank you for that great recipe (hash oil). It turned out to be pretty nice considering the materials used were so bad I didnt smoke it during a drought. It has a pleasant taste as well, no chemical taste. Friends have already been dropping off more materials for new batches. Thank you again for the knowledge. The buzz is very heady then tapers off about 30 min later into a nice body buzz, we have been wiping some on papers and rolling joints up.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 11, 2010)

I am constantly obsessing over when to harvest. She had about 30% amber trichs so I gave her the chop. I am down to five girls and waiting on the attitude to send more. The empty spaces in my canopy are very distressing. This girl was 88 grams wet with half of that being the main cola.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 11, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Boys are you talking about me again????? LMAO


 I am sure that you have an enticing aroma too.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 11, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I am constantly obsessing over when to harvest. She had about 30% amber trichs so I gave her the chop. I am down to five girls and waiting on the attitude to send more. The empty spaces in my canopy are very distressing. This girl was 88 grams wet with half of that being the main cola.View attachment 1318380View attachment 1318381View attachment 1318382View attachment 1318383View attachment 1318384


 Mmmmm...that 3rd pic looks yummy!!!!! Excellent job!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I am constantly obsessing over when to harvest. She had about 30% amber trichs so I gave her the chop. I am down to five girls and waiting on the attitude to send more. The empty spaces in my canopy are very distressing. This girl was 88 grams wet with half of that being the main cola.View attachment 1318380View attachment 1318381View attachment 1318382View attachment 1318383View attachment 1318384


beautiful!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 11, 2010)

Good morning all. I am just now getting to my first cup of coffee and a jay. There is only one better way to start the day but I digress. I have had to Dip into my last plant a bit early. It's only been a couple of days so the taste is harsh but the buzz is great. I will just make sure the top colas get a proper cure. Everything else is going to get smoked a little early. I refuse to help my dealer buy another 50" plasma. Hopefully I won't have to do business with him anymore


----------



## K21701 (Dec 11, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Good morning all. I am just now getting to my first cup of coffee and a jay. There is only one better way to start the day but I digress. I have had to Dip into my last plant a bit early. It's only been a couple of days so the taste is harsh but the buzz is great. I will just make sure the top colas get a proper cure. Everything else is going to get smoked a little early. I refuse to help my dealer buy another 50" plasma. Hopefully I won't have to do business with him anymore


I totally agree....better a bit harsh and a great buzz then to line someone else's pockets for some low grade shit!!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I totally agree....better a bit harsh and a great buzz then to line someone else's pockets for some low grade shit!!!!


Yup... I think we can ALL agree on that


----------



## b.R. (Dec 11, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I totally agree....better a bit harsh and a great buzz then to line someone else's pockets for some low grade shit!!!!


Amen to that....


----------



## locoyou2 (Dec 11, 2010)

ive got an auto i want to start called roadrunner it recomends 20 hours light for full potential....my question is do i leave her on 20 hours light her whole life???? shes an auto so switching to 12/12 doesnt matter right?????


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

The Usual Slutspects...








No 4 has mossers and FD written all over her little pink panties


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

locoyou2 said:


> ive got an auto i want to start called roadrunner it recomends 20 hours light for full potential....my question is do i leave her on 20 hours light her whole life???? shes an auto so switching to 12/12 doesnt matter right?????


correct
start to finish at 20/4


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 11, 2010)

locoyou2 said:


> ive got an auto i want to start called roadrunner it recomends 20 hours light for full potential....my question is do i leave her on 20 hours light her whole life???? shes an auto so switching to 12/12 doesn't matter right?????


 Absolutely use 20/4 the entire life span from top to finish. The 12/12 will only hurt your yields. I have one on its 40 something day and it has been on 20/4 from the start. Thanks for the excuse to pull her out again


----------



## K21701 (Dec 11, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Absolutely use 20/4 the entire life span from top to finish. The 12/12 will only hurt your yields. I have one on its 40 something day and it has been on 20/4 from the startView attachment 1318487View attachment 1318488View attachment 1318489. Thanks for the excuse to pull her out again


She's a beauty!!! What strain is she?


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 11, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> The Usual Slutspects...
> 
> View attachment 1318471View attachment 1318482View attachment 1318476View attachment 1318480View attachment 1318475View attachment 1318470View attachment 1318477View attachment 1318479View attachment 1318473View attachment 1318478
> 
> ...


 And somewhere in the background the music from Full House is on the TV


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been 31 and you see in the close-ups theres flowers forming... 20/4... first 2 weeks i did 24/0


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> And somewhere in the background the music from Full House is on the TV


rofl... teflon... you never cease to crack me up

Have you seen Bob Saggett doing standup? Oh man, thought they were going to arrest him right there for borderline childporn shit!... What a swing from Full House to complete raunchy! ... funny tho


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 11, 2010)

K21701 said:


> She's a beauty!!! What strain is she?


 Why it's the very Roadrunner that he spake of. It was a freebie from the attitude


----------



## K21701 (Dec 11, 2010)

Still waiting on my order from Attitude....I am antsy to try those Purple Jems!!!! Plus all the freebies that will be coming with my super stealth coffee mug!!!!! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Still waiting on my order from Attitude....I am antsy to try those Purple Jems!!!! Plus all the freebies that will be coming with my super stealth coffee mug!!!!! lol


"The waii-aaaa-ting is haaardest paaaaarttt...."


----------



## b.R. (Dec 11, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Still waiting on my order from Attitude....I am antsy to try those Purple Jems!!!! Plus all the freebies that will be coming with my super stealth coffee mug!!!!! lol


lol... yeah im waiting on mine to, it always cracks me up when they refer to that super stealth coffee mug, its just a mug with the seed packs down inside it, lol


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 11, 2010)

I got the Super Stealth T-shirt. It was neither super nor stealth. What it was was a shirt balled up around some seeds stuffed in an envelope.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

b.R. said:


> lol... yeah im waiting on mine to, it always cracks me up when they refer to that super stealth coffee mug, its just a mug with the seed packs down inside it, lol


The company I've dealt with uses a cd.... thats a little more stealthy... its hidden in the shell of the case. Cracked me up when i first got from em... "The Artist Formerly Known as Prince"


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 11, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> "The waii-aaaa-ting is haaardest paaaaarttt...."


 Dammit man you know the feeling. The calender is laughing at me now


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Dammit man you know the feeling. The calender is laughing at me now


Oh I do... my autos were the hardest ones I ever had to wait for... go figure!


----------



## b.R. (Dec 11, 2010)

i ordered mine a week ago, well, the 3rd and they shipped out that day and of course there has been no update for a week now,royal mail says they sent it out and turned over for shipment in the u.s and usps only says they have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece, a lonnnnnnnnggggggg wait i guess... then i still have 2 wks or more at least until i can harvest any plants, lol... patience..lol...


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 11, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> rofl... teflon... you never cease to crack me up
> 
> Have you seen Bob Saggett doing standup? Oh man, thought they were going to arrest him right there for borderline childporn shit!... What a swing from Full House to complete raunchy! ... funny tho


 Yeah he works Kimmie Gibbler their neighbor into his bit. He has always been raunchy. I saw him on HBO when I was a kid. It was rapid fire raunch with a dose of add


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 11, 2010)

mossys said:


> The vinegar dissolves it..maybe it simply makes the molecule small enough to be taken up...
> OR..
> the chemical reaction turns it into something else the girls can use...ponderings....


I am thinking its breaking down the cal into the water to a state the plant can pick it up. Also see it feeding the micro life in the soil in turn giving the plant more to feed from. They say feed the soil and not the plant and the plant will be vigorous. Keeping the micro life going is the key to healthy soil, and from the info BH posted about the cider vinegar makes sense. Even though you are using white wine, there still has to be some trace elements in there at work. Thats what leads me to believe that the cedar is gonna act like FF's stuff.



> For Me..the other benefit of the Vinegar....
> one of my pest is ants...they acually Steal the seeds out of the pot..thieving little buggers...
> you get rid of ants with white wine vinegar...
> so if it is residual in my pots..all the better.


This is unreal, i cant believe that the little ants truck up your plants and steal the seed. Thats just too funny my friend i can just picture them carting them off into there dens. Little treasure chest stealers




> Got a lot of catching up to do.


This is an understatement my friend i too am playing catch up in here
seems the weekend is when this place rockets. 4 pages in one day i think...




> Transplanted/ROOTS girls...
> The tall girl has lifted a good 4 inches since I got them out the 8 inch pot


Its amazing what these girls will do when you give there roots some room. I am seeing it now the tiered pots. So far i am a believer and i will use this from now on. I can already see that i am gonna have to move the lights up before its over. Ive NEVER had to do that


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 11, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> The Usual Slutspects...
> 
> No 4 has mossers and FD written all over her little pink panties


Looking great JM looking healthy and they seemed to have recovered well from the toxicity 
glad to hear that you have the fogger working again itll be interesting to watch you apply it again
one of my fav things you use to grow with.

Oh and Im not to sure about the panty thing LOL, is that a good thing i take it ?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 11, 2010)

23 days and rolling. Two days of growth have been outstanding.

Im catching you JM 













Incredible spurt over the last 2 days
All i got to say is +rep for FF stuff and tiered potting


----------



## K21701 (Dec 11, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> The company I've dealt with uses a cd.... thats a little more stealthy... its hidden in the shell of the case. Cracked me up when i first got from em... "The Artist Formerly Known as Prince"


Sounds like the company I received my Auot Berrys from....they came in a cd case....


----------



## Bighill (Dec 11, 2010)

harry larry said:


> BH! Thank you for that great recipe (hash oil). It turned out to be pretty nice considering the materials used were so bad I didnt smoke it during a drought. It has a pleasant taste as well, no chemical taste. Friends have already been dropping off more materials for new batches. Thank you again for the knowledge. The buzz is very heady then tapers off about 30 min later into a nice body buzz, we have been wiping some on papers and rolling joints up.


Glad i could help. After a few runs you'll be pro. Ever since i got the recipe i have been saving every bit of trim and scraps i have. The result is too nice not too  If you have a bunch of kiff "crystal - thc trichs" you can mix it into the hash oil and make some super hash  The better your trim and quality of buds the better your end result will be.

When i watch the strain hunter vids on youtube, when they are in india. I look at all the buds they just toss on the ground. I say to the wife they need some westerners to come in there to show them how to make use of all that "throw away". The oil from those buds would be amazing.. 
The cream and coffe bean smells from all the kush would be mouth watering.. 

That is the best part about that recipe, the flavour comes through intact. 
Bh.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 11, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> 23 days and rolling. Two days of growth have been outstanding.
> 
> Im catching you JM
> 
> ...


 lovely, just lovely


----------



## mossys (Dec 11, 2010)

Sex..sex..sex..it has kept me busy ALL day...took longer than I thought..It's me age.....

No..not me...the Girls..the girls....

I just had to manually pollenate then clean out their hut.
That is why all the single ladies were out on the patio.

I couldn't trust the Ogun males weren't gonna drop one...

so I had the bathroom to scrub down and the grow cupboard....
can't afford to take chances...
so we are all done and dusted now..

RIP all the Studs.

The DC males..on a tabloid newspaper for size guide.







These were trimmed right down before pollenation.







Oguns..un-trimmed...

FullD...I'll catch up with everyone soon..
But..
I have to say m8...Glorious...
I can see the Difference that tiered potting systen has done for you..
I can see the vigor in them that I am getting in mine...

*AF's with Muscles.....*   

you are really pulling out all the stops.....
you are determined to keep ahead of me and BH in the cup challenge...
ALL for the good of the Girls.....



> They say feed the soil and not the plant and the plant will be vigorous.


Absolutely...100%...
I'd pick my ammended water over ferts now.
BTW...the roots girls had only had 2 x 50% veg ferts..
so that root good health was mainly down to the water.



> Thats what leads me to believe that the cedar is gonna act like FF's stuff


.
Fingers crossed M8.....
With the soil feed in mind..You run the cider vinegar..and I will test the Red wine vinegar..come spring..see if I get variation on the two types.
IF it is the wine Tannins that are enriching...red should be better.

And..on that thought..I have a strange thing that happened..but it might be relevant...
You know I was gonna water test the dog...brace..brace.....

Well..what I did was I bubbled her a bottle of water..added just a touch of vinegar..
incase the smell put her off.
Anyway..within about 4 das I got a bloom on the water that I had kept in the bottle so I threw it out.
I thought I might have had a bit of fert contamination from the air-stone...
but..
I'm wondering..with the oxygen filled water if it was microbes..
I'll have to test it agin with a new air-stone..see if it repeats.

I need a new air-stone anyway..because I am running an experiment..with Your idea
of adding an air-stone to the pot of the new germs I have set away. 



> This is unreal, i cant believe that the little ants truck up your plants and steal the seed. Thats just too funny my friend i can just picture them carting them off into there dens. Little treasure chest stealers


Yeah m8...I had photos over ICM where there were maybe 100 in a frenzy rolling the bloody seed right out of the pot..
And..
they have the cheek to leave the empty seed pod...

Mini Rippers....



> I want to test these JEMS in a clean compo environment. No blood and bone meal and all that good shit in the soil, just the cow poo  then the teas from sex to harvest.


With your two tier system in operation now...you could put the Plain compo into the small pot for the germinantion process..
then your amended soil into the big pot. 

You got to remember that you wiped the floor with me in the cup challenge..
I Think the figures I remeber was 14 g's for me..64 g's for you..
so even though I have return to vigor..it is no where near 400%
so I'm thinking your Good soil had something to do with that.

I'm away to plough back over the last 10 pages..see what I have missed...

I could be a while.

nc...


> I kind of followed the Moss man,FD,BH


HAD to show us That ALF#3....to make our eyes water.....
IF she buds up like FullD's..
she'll spend all grazing her nose on the floor

Bitch...


P.S...Who is the little Trident girl in the photos you posted..she is a beaut...
When I first saw her I thought it was one of FullD's girls...just on density..
Beautiful growing...

JM..you hit the nail right on the head...


> Glad to make you laugh... always one of my primary intentions with everyone I interact with... love to make people smile and work/bend their minds a little


You Learn more when you are having FUN........

Cheers to you and HBC for giving those doseages...and my regular doses of canna porn...
mmm...mmm...makes me Smile seeing the girls while I'm having my cuppa.

BTW..JM..you are having Far too much fun on that chocolate...
I'm saving to make some for myself.

Note on the canna vodka...anyone suffering from calf pain due to lack of circulation..
canna vodka hits the spot...4 days on the canna vodka reaches the parts that smoke alone cannot reach...


----------



## harry larry (Dec 11, 2010)

Well hello again autogang. I popped 5 lowryder2 seeds in the dirt. 4 have sprouted, and I had a little trouble with one, I found it sprouted on the top of the soil. So I buried it gently and left it. It grew out of the dirt properly, but the seed case was stuck on it. I removed as gently as I could, lets all hope it pulls through. One wierd thing is one sprout looks a little different. It looks like a blade of grass kinda.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> lovely, just lovely


my sentiments exactly!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

> You Learn more when you are having FUN........
> 
> Cheers to you and HBC for giving those doseages...and my regular doses of canna porn...
> mmm...mmm...makes me Smile seeing the girls while I'm having my cuppa.
> ...


wELL WE ARE GLAD TO SHARE THE KNOWLEDGE BACK.. AND i'M GLAD NOIT TO HAVE TO USE PHOSPHORIC ACID... sorry on the caps.. was just in ACAd mode... lol

always glad to share my pix... lots more fun when others can enjoy and share too!


J

ps - thanks for the canna-codka tips... been so busy with the choco... forgot about my vodka! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

> Sex..sex..sex..it has kept me busy ALL day...took longer than I thought..It's me age.....


God... could ya bitch anymore? If all I had to do all day was sex... shit... I sure as hell wouldn't be bitchin! lol

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

> Oh and Im not to sure about the panty thing LOL, is that a good thing i take it ?


Oh yeah... mary-jane and her pretty little pink panties? oh yeah... thats a damn good thing!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

Mosser, those are some real "STUDS" you got there!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 11, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> God... could ya bitch anymore? If all I had to do all day was sex... shit... I sure as hell wouldn't be bitchin! lol
> 
> J


I second that!!!! Geesh some people are never happy!!!!! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I second that!!!! Geesh some people are never happy!!!!! lol


lol... somehow I knew you'd understand! lol


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 11, 2010)

mossys said:


> nc..
> HAD to show us That ALF#3....to make our eyes water.....
> IF she buds up like FullD's..
> she'll spend all grazing her nose on the floor
> ...


 She is an Autoblueberry from Lowlife if your talking about the pics on 222...
Always an honor to get Mossy's aproval...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 11, 2010)

btw FD n Mosssers... 
got watt meters so i can mintor power consumpion to a c-hair,
on the way:
Lumens/foot candles digital meter

of course I'll be 3d mapping light distribution from my 400 hps light and also from the uvb supllementals..


also... read up on the ona gel a little... guess what the active ingredients are?

yup... terpenoids... lol


also.. definite increase in vigor since the ph change / vinegar / h202... plan on metering runoff at some point soon (tonight or tommorrow)
fogger is working well also... they're lovin the co2 and nutes via fog feed.

J


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 12, 2010)

Just confirmed 3 more females, Always a great way to start a morning
I'll try to get some pictures of something up..


----------



## Medical Grade (Dec 12, 2010)

Any one know anything about using colloidal silver on feminized auto flower plants to get seeds?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 12, 2010)

Medical Grade said:


> Any one know anything about using colloidal silver on feminized auto flower plants to get seeds?


Most if not all you need to know is in my signature.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 12, 2010)

mossys said:


> Sex..sex..sex..it has kept me busy ALL day...took longer than I thought..It's me age.....
> 
> No..not me...the Girls..the girls....


lol thought you had found another lot of Viagra bud
I wish i could spend my days doing this, it would be a dream come true




> I couldn't trust the Ogun males weren't gonna drop one...


Mamma always said watch out for those fast boys, they'll get you in trouble 



> FullD...I'll catch up with everyone soon..
> But..
> I have to say m8...Glorious...
> I can see the Difference that tiered potting systen has done for you..
> I can see the vigor in them that I am getting in mine...


First off my friend thank you, it always mean something to me when you stop and look that deep at the girls 




> you are really pulling out all the stops.....
> you are determined to keep ahead of me and BH in the cup challenge...
> ALL for the good of the Girls.....


Something like that, i want to see where i can really take them in such small spaces. Im staring to see that a scrog set up would take them to where they need to be. If given enough root room, as well as height they will branch like no other. You dont even need to top these plants and you can get enough tops to pull some serious yields off these. After seeing NC's ALF and then watching what happens when i went tiered, a screen for them to grow against would be on point. 
If i get a female or two out of these germs i think i am going to give it a try and see what happens, form looking back at my previous grows and seeing what the individual side branches produce getting exposed only could mean better things .

So there may be a mini scrog set up with my cups  
But its all in order to see how much can be produced with these with the right amount of care. And in the smalles amout of space




> so that root good health was mainly down to the water.


I would have to agree, with the water loaded with o2 and the correct pH 
they dont have to work as hard to get what they need. Plus with all the o2 they an just stay healthy. I think that they are the whitest i have seen. I dont get to see things like that when i pull a plant. Not cause there not white there just not there like that. I cant explain it.

.


> You run the cider vinegar..and I will test the Red wine vinegar..come spring..see if I get variation on the two types.
> IF it is the wine Tannins that are enriching...red should be better.


Sounds good my friend well be able to see if there are any differences now that you have ran the white. I too think that if there is anything beneficial from the wine its going to be the reds. Reds dont have that color for no reason. All the nuts and berries and things like that are used in the process to make it have to still be there even when aged into vinegar.



> You know I was gonna water test the dog...brace..brace.....


I had to read that twice lol
But i think what you were seeing was contamination from the ferts. I run o2 at all time with ceramic airstones and never get a build up, only time i do is when i add ferts and the kelp. I think you'll find that when you get a new one you wont see that again. 

Ahh i see taking something else into action  Ive seen some fascinating yields using this method, i looked for the old threads but i cant locate them. Ill look later. I want to see what it would do to autos due to all the air i have been adding everywhere else 





> they have the cheek to leave the empty seed pod...
> 
> Mini Rippers....


seem to be and i bet that was a site to see. I can just see them heigh ho heigh ho its off to work we go



> With your two tier system in operation now...you could put the Plain compo into the small pot for the germinantion process..
> then your amended soil into the big pot.


I am glad that you mentioned this. I will be interesting to see the results when i do this, and if it works good enough all i should have to do is just water. Rely on the added goodies of the vinegar and rain water and i think i may be good. Fingers crossed



> so I'm thinking your Good soil had something to do with that.


Thank you my friend i appreciate this  

I hope so id like to get it to a tea that way i can post a good solid recipie
its all about working out the kinks. If i can make it through the entire JEM grow with water
ill post if not is back to the drawing board. I have posted ingredients but never levels
if it works ill get them together.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 12, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Just confirmed 3 more females, Always a great way to start a morning
> I'll try to get some pictures of something up..


Always a great way to start the day

Or like i did woke to 3 new cracked germs in the paper towel
One had a white tap root, but the others.......were purple healthy and had the little fuzz
I looked them over with the 10x loop and they looked perfectly fine just purple in color
i have never seen this before and these are off the F1 seeds i just made.

Mossy? Anyone?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 12, 2010)

sounds like its gonna be a cool strain expecially with what mossers said about showing color / dissappearing / then showing back up again!

J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well just an update on my girl....she doesn't look so good. The raping and pillaging of her roots may have been more than she could take. Still not giving up on her yet but I am highly doubtful that she will pull through.....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 12, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well just an update on my girl....she doesn't look so good. The raping and pillaging of her roots may have been more than she could take. Still not giving up on her yet but I am highly doubtful that she will pull through.....
> View attachment 1320663View attachment 1320661View attachment 1320662View attachment 1320664View attachment 1320665View attachment 1320666


looks good for all shes been through!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 12, 2010)

Few pics
I had to take out the 1000watt HPS cause I need a new ballast but they'll be fine under the MH


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 12, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well just an update on my girl....she doesn't look so good. The raping and pillaging of her roots may have been more than she could take. Still not giving up on her yet but I am highly doubtful that she will pull through.....
> View attachment 1320663View attachment 1320661View attachment 1320662View attachment 1320664View attachment 1320665View attachment 1320666


 Hit her with some rooting formula man


----------



## Dale Dickerson (Dec 12, 2010)

how much vinegar per gallon? Ive searched and cant find


----------



## K21701 (Dec 12, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Hit her with some rooting formula man


Her roots were in terrible shape...pics on page 224...had to cut off more than half of them before I transplanted. Hygrozyme and ph'd water for the last couple of days...


----------



## guitarjon (Dec 12, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well just an update on my girl....she doesn't look so good. The raping and pillaging of her roots may have been more than she could take. Still not giving up on her yet but I am highly doubtful that she will pull through.....
> View attachment 1320663View attachment 1320661View attachment 1320662View attachment 1320664View attachment 1320665View attachment 1320666


That's why autos belong in soil


----------



## K21701 (Dec 12, 2010)

Says who? I have seen plenty of people grow autos in dwc... It was my own mistakes that did her in....live and learn. Oh and thanks for your kind words and your advice.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 12, 2010)

Dale Dickerson said:


> how much vinegar per gallon? Ive searched and cant find


see page 221 my post

also... 1 tsp / gal brought my water from 8.3 to 6.3 or somewhere in there.. see page 221 for my stats

J


----------



## Canon (Dec 12, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well just an update on my girl....she doesn't look so good. The raping and pillaging of her roots may have been more than she could take. Still not giving up on her yet but I am highly doubtful that she will pull through.....
> View attachment 1320663View attachment 1320661View attachment 1320662View attachment 1320664View attachment 1320665View attachment 1320666


Looking like you trimed a lot of root. May want to trim / prune to get the balance back between root and green. (I'd be considering topping her to get rid of some leaves and add some colas)


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 12, 2010)

The Usual Slutspects....



J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 12, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> see page 221 my post
> 
> also... 1 tsp / gal brought my water from 8.3 to 6.3 or somewhere in there.. see page 221 for my stats
> 
> J


And this is what i was looking for 

I need to bring mine from 7.0 to 6.0-6.5 im looking at half teaspoon then. 
Even better this will save me a ton in pH down stuff


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats why I said to use some root formula man... You had to get rid of some so try to get some back.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 12, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> And this is what i was looking for
> 
> I need to bring mine from 7.0 to 6.0-6.5 im looking at half teaspoon then.
> Even better this will save me a ton in pH down stuff


glad I could help 

J


----------



## b.R. (Dec 12, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> The Usual Slutspects....
> View attachment 1321106View attachment 1321097View attachment 1321109View attachment 1321105View attachment 1321104View attachment 1321102View attachment 1321100View attachment 1321098View attachment 1321107View attachment 1321103View attachment 1321108
> 
> 
> J


lookin good john, definately healthy looking and very bushy and green, keep up that good work...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 12, 2010)

will do... the ph adjust is makin em happy... but then so is the co2 fog combo! lol


----------



## hamlet89 (Dec 13, 2010)

View attachment 1321672View attachment 1321673View attachment 1321674View attachment 1321675View attachment 1321672View attachment 1321673View attachment 1321674View attachment 1321675hey these are my 2 auto strains super cali haze and nirvana sky..they arent growing right what should i do


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 13, 2010)

hamlet89 said:


> View attachment 1321672View attachment 1321673View attachment 1321674View attachment 1321675View attachment 1321672View attachment 1321673View attachment 1321674View attachment 1321675hey these are my 2 auto strains super cali haze and nirvana sky..they arent growing right what should i do


Well first off, I need a little more background info
What soil you runnin, have u used ferts /nutes... if so what kind?
whats the ph of your water?

They dont look too horrible... at a glance I'd say some kind Nitrogen defficiency or nute lockout due to ph... but I really dont know what you have or haven't done

J
what kind of lighting you using?

actually, in a second look... that looks kinda like damping off... are you watering them kinda heavy?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 13, 2010)

The Usual Slutspects...




Mossey n Fd... those last 2 shots are just for you guys... know u love your indys!


these ladies are really starting to get skunky!
J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 13, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> The Usual Slutspects...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1321712View attachment 1321707View attachment 1321710View attachment 1321704View attachment 1321700View attachment 1321698View attachment 1321711View attachment 1321709View attachment 1321706View attachment 1321705View attachment 1321702View attachment 1321701View attachment 1321699View attachment 1321696View attachment 1321695View attachment 1321694View attachment 1321703View attachment 1321708View attachment 1321697
> ...


That 3rd pic is a beauty!!!! Excellent job!!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks man!
yeah, shes a sexy bitch huh? bushy bushy sex machine!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 13, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Thanks man!
> yeah, shes a sexy bitch huh? bushy bushy sex machine!


If you like your sex machines "bushy" she's your girl!!!!! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 13, 2010)

lol... well since I currently dont have any strippers on the hook... shes my girl... plus she's way less hassle and drama! lol


----------



## K21701 (Dec 13, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> lol... well since I currently dont have any strippers on the hook... shes my girl... plus she's way less hassle and drama! lol


Well there is the problem.......strippers= hassle and drama....try a road less traveled!!!! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 13, 2010)

rofl... thats good advice... however, my experience has been, a good woman is hard to find... so I'll wait till one lands in my lap (lol) until then, strippers and sexy sluts are an easy lay..  Plus, they know what they're doing... well usually..... lol

key k21... ur out of pm space bro


----------



## K21701 (Dec 13, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> rofl... thats good advice... however, my experience has been, a good woman is hard to find... so I'll wait till one lands in my lap (lol) until then, strippers and sexy sluts are an easy lay..  Plus, they know what they're doing... well usually..... lol


Well we are definitely hard to find!!!! Some of us disguise ourselves as bitches to throw you off track!!!! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 13, 2010)

yes, I'm well aware! Of course this theoretical person also has to be a smoker, ok with my growing, love sex, the list continues... I'm a picky fuck admittedly! lol
But thats cuz I've been burned before... lol not damaged goods... previously charred... lets say.. smoked for "HER" pleasure... lol

ps - you aren't single anyway, right?
problem #2 - most oogd ones are taken already! lol


----------



## K21701 (Dec 13, 2010)

"Smoked for her pleasure"....sounds a bit dirty in a good way!!! I know where you are coming from! Been burned a few times my damn self. The good ones...male or female...are out there. You just have to put your boots on and wade through some shit to find them at times. While you are are your hunt for that elusive blazin' sex loving bitch (btw.... I am taken!!! lol), have fun and remember it's life....no one gets out alive!!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 13, 2010)

K21701 said:


> "Smoked for her pleasure"....sounds a bit dirty in a good way!!! I know where you are coming from! Been burned a few times my damn self. The good ones...male or female...are out there. You just have to put your boots on and wade through some shit to find them at times. While you are are your hunt for that elusive blazin' sex loving bitch (btw.... I am taken!!! lol), have fun and remember it's life....no one gets out alive!!!!


Love your way of thinking sweetie... knew you were taken... lol

agreed... there are good ones... just few and far between.. think Ima go a step farther and put on shitkickers and a vinyl suit to keep all the shit off me... lol
J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh if you only knew how many times I have been taken!!!!! lmao.. Sounds like you have a game plan...go get'em tiger!!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 13, 2010)

I wont just get em... I'll devour em! lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 13, 2010)

hamlet89 said:


> hey these are my 2 auto strains super cali haze and nirvana sky..they arent growing right what should i do


Good morning hamlet89 seems to me that there are a few issues here.

One i see a good bit of stunting, looks to me that they have show sex so they are indeed auto
but it looks like the pH of your water has caused lockouts as well as the stunting.
you can see the pH damage on the lower leaves. This is why they are yellow.
The yellowing comes from N deficiency that was most likely locked out due to the pH issue

Now the tops are still fine and the plants can still recover. You need to get the ph
back into balance, if you are feeding them you need to stop, and then once she starts showing new green growth 
you can feed again.

but like JM said we dont know enough about the environment to really call what is going on
If you can provide some better insight then well be able to get a better diag. 
BUT from what i can tell she is suffering from lock out and pH issues


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 13, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Good morning hamlet89 seems to me that there are a few issues here.
> 
> One i see a good bit of stunting, looks to me that they have show sex so they are indeed auto
> but it looks like the pH of your water has caused lockouts as well as the stunting.
> ...


Glad my diagnostics are pretty well calibrated to yours.. 

A little Visual Aid for ya:

View attachment 1321844
View attachment 1321843

yo... check the calcium and magnesium difference between soil and water cultures!

also, in the second chart... not that my water's ph of 8.3 would help CAUSE phosphorus toxicity!


----------



## mossys (Dec 13, 2010)

Weeell...see how long this lasts...3 days without seeing all the canna porn is Ridiculous...

nealcook420..all I can says is she is F-off mental.
There is no way you should have a plant like that in a pot as small as that...WELL DONE M8...
She is budding up well too...
Fattening karma sent.
Is that the small one standing next to her...?



> Just confirmed 3 more females, Always a great way to start a morning


Speed & Safety for them m8....



> She is an Autoblueberry from Lowlife if your talking about the pics on 222...
> Always an honor to get Mossy's aproval...


Love her.....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 13, 2010)

mossys said:


> Weeell...see how long this lasts...3 days without seeing all the canna porn is Ridiculous...
> 
> nealcook420..all I can says is she is F-off mental.
> There is no way you should have a plant like that in a pot as small as that...WELL DONE M8...
> ...


missed ya on this end too! lol


----------



## mossys (Dec 13, 2010)

When did you manage to get in JM..there are quite a few posts..
but it wouldn't even let me in around an hour ago...
some people...Favourites...hmmm..must have been let in first......

Just seen the girls...they are looking cute as buttons..going back for a second look... 
photos 3 & 5 caught my eye..and the group shots..


----------



## mossys (Dec 13, 2010)

> lol thought you had found another lot of Viagra bud
> I wish i could spend my days doing this, it would be a dream come true


Yeah..me too...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 13, 2010)

morning Mossy, 
site has been acting up here lately it will do this from time to time 
ive noticed it a lot in the few years i have been on here it get annoying


----------



## mossys (Dec 13, 2010)

Morning FullD....
I've been locked out for 3 days...maaann..it is painful.



> Ahh i see taking something else into action  Ive seen some fascinating yields using this method, i looked for the old threads but i cant locate them. Ill look later. I want to see what it would do to autos due to all the air i have been adding everywhere else


Well..we will get a look shortly.
I expect to see them through the soil tues/wednesday.
Fingers Crossed...



> I hope so id like to get it to a tea that way i can post a good solid recipie
> its all about working out the kinks. If i can make it through the entire JEM grow with water
> ill post if not is back to the drawing board. I have posted ingredients but never levels
> if it works ill get them together.


Try this..
run 1 on plain compo..ONLY
1 on the tiered mix..plain for germ..onto your mix 
and 1 on your soil completely..
because I Think you will see a big difference on root formation.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 13, 2010)

mossys said:


> Morning FullD....
> I've been locked out for 3 days...maaann..it is painful.


I can understand i hate not being able to get in here and post
there are times i have a great idea or some info and i cant get in
by the time that i do ......its gone



> Well..we will get a look shortly.
> I expect to see them through the soil tues/wednesday.
> Fingers Crossed...


As you always say nothing like a live experiment. 
And i found the original poster about the info, the pics are gone though.....


----------



## H2grOw (Dec 13, 2010)

Even before finding this thread, I was convinced that my next grow would be an auto strain. Since I just harvested and manicured my last batch, I ordered some blue himalayan diesel and russian rocket fuel through attitude. Gonna start with the blue diesel and do a seed run with at least one of the girls. 

p.s. This thread is growing way too fast. I can't keep up reading it all.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 13, 2010)

> I've been locked out for 3 days...maaann..it is painful.


Shiiiiit... I was locked out for amorning and was going crazy a couple days ago... haven't had any this morning but I figured somethin must be messed up cuz u guys were spotty in and out... not ur norm!

Mossy... I'm excited ... my girls are really rockin now!
3 and 5... well yeah... those are the LR #2... lots o indy in those right? god she's a bushy lil thing isnt she?
The girls are getting tall... 30 days left to harvest theoretically... I hope they stay in the space I gave them!

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 13, 2010)

> One had a white tap root, but the others.......were purple healthy and had the little fuzz
> I looked them over with the 10x loop and they looked perfectly fine just purple in color
> i have never seen this before and these are off the F1 seeds i just made.


Not something I have seen...
But..
I germ straight to soil...so I rarely get to see them.

Why do you germ to tissue...?



> Gonna start with the blue diesel and do a seed run with at least one of the girls


There are some lovely HBD's in this thread....hope to see photos...when you get them.

FullD...starting to look like a Proper Patio again....eh......


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 13, 2010)

mossys said:


> Not something I have seen...
> But..
> I germ straight to soil...so I rarely get to see them.
> 
> Why do you germ to tissue...?


Was checking germ rates to see where i stood on the new stock
i normally do not germ in a tissue, i was doing this as a test beside the 
soil germs. I know a good few guys on here that use the tissue method to crack the seed, but im not a fan. Just wanted to see what i had going on and im glad i did. These should be rather interesting. the last time i saw something like this was not on canna but peppers. the purple chilli's had purple tap roots and came out of the soil 100% purple. I hoping for the same thing here. Out of all the seed i have germed over the years (i used to do the tissue thing till i learned better) i have never seen a purple tap root, especially with canna. 



> Try this..
> run 1 on plain compo..ONLY
> 1 on the tiered mix..plain for germ..onto your mix
> and 1 on your soil completely..
> because I Think you will see a big difference on root formation.


Roger wilco, ill give it a shot and see what happens. I think that the root development will be different for all three. I think the most roots will come out of the tiered system. Im well over 14 inches with them right now 



> FullD...starting to look like a Proper Patio again....eh......


Indeed starting to look like what i am used to seeing things are really shaping up over there my friend Looking great


----------



## mossys (Dec 13, 2010)

> I think that the root development will be different for all three. I think the most roots will come out of the tiered system. Im well over 14 inches with them right now


What head high do you have....?



> missed ya on this end too! lol


Ha ha..betcha thought you had gone deaf...
Is it my eyes..or have your girls done a jump since you started the amended water...?
How are you for head-height now....?



> 3 and 5... well yeah... those are the LR #2... lots o indy in those right? god she's a bushy lil thing isnt she


?
I've got a greedy Indy eye...can't help it..Indy is best meds for me.....


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 13, 2010)

mossys said:


> Weeell...see how long this lasts...3 days without seeing all the canna porn is Ridiculous...
> 
> nealcook420..all I can says is she is F-off mental.
> There is no way you should have a plant like that in a pot as small as that...WELL DONE M8...
> ...


The one standing next to her is an HBD the small is only about 12"
She seems like her buds will be nice and fat...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 13, 2010)

mossys said:


> What head high do you have....?


Ill have to measure tonight and see
they are dominating everything that i have grown auto wise so far
Im as excited as a two petered pup


----------



## mossys (Dec 13, 2010)

> Im as excited as a two petered pup


Ha ha..it is brilliant when you do something for them and they respond well isn't it...?

I'm having head-height problems too..
bloody vigor means they are outgrowing the cupboard..heigh ho....

Down Bitch...


----------



## mossys (Dec 13, 2010)

nc...12 inch in an 8 inch pot....?

That is probably a Normal one......

what I would Expect.

Gotta say..those HBD are a bonny AF..

I'm a sucker for those deep green leaves...gives lovely tric contrast..

what is she like for smell....?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 13, 2010)

Down bitch... thats the term for today... haven't measured but I'd say all pushin at least 12 inches some are at 16 or so... just guessin... I'll measure tommrrow when I get up. Yes, mossy, they def jumped since the amended ph ... o2 for roots... and co2 for leaves from fog... they are in "Rocket Mode".... boosters away... main thruster on full!


didn't think i went deaf... but def thought I was goin blind or somethin'! where's mossers? where is he?


FD- round our parts we say, "Hotter than a 2 pecker billy goat!"



talk to you gents later... gotta get some sleep


----------



## mossys (Dec 13, 2010)

> Down bitch... thats the term for today...


Down Bitch(es)...

Sleep well m8.....


----------



## Medical Grade (Dec 13, 2010)

Has anyone been using subcool's super soil for their auto's? I was wondering if any one had a best practice for that hot soil?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 13, 2010)

mossys said:


> nc...12 inch in an 8 inch pot....?
> 
> That is probably a Normal one......
> 
> ...


They have all smelled of Grapefruit & Berry.
The 12" ALF is in an 6" clay container.
I would advice people to not use clay pots even glazed because I don't know what it is but plants don't do as well in them as they do in plastic or even metal.
I have gotten some great smoke from the HBD and RRF as well.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 13, 2010)

Medical Grade said:


> Has anyone been using subcool's super soil for their auto's? I was wondering if any one had a best practice for that hot soil?


I use an amended version of it. 
I used his ideas for a base and then tailored it to autos needs.
Im right in the middle of an all water run with it.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 13, 2010)

Mossy those 2 in the black pot have cought my eye. The big amazon bitches are great looking, but those are some fat ass fingers on those fans there. My money is on them for having a nice coutchy stone. Especially that one on the left. Prime.! Are you getting any fragrance from them yet? 

Mossy i don't even have my holliday lights up. You've had yours' up for ages. 
Why isn't there a chris kringal smiley on here..  

I have had enough of seeing everyones canna porn.. I am dropping some seeds this weekend. So hard to choose from.. More ICU.. ALF's... Sour60s.... I should just do the ICU, i need some good beans for the outdoors. Maybe this summer won't be a 100 year record breaker.

And whuts with all the sex talk in here.  lmao. Funny how the innuendos change once us men know. lol  Suppose we can't help it.. 
I love seeing the ladies growing, they seem to have a tuch for it. Some of the growers i have looked up to the most are female. 

So what is the politically correct term for a female grower? Grardnier? lol Or Just The female gardener..

Bh.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've not got to grow ICU#2 completely out because of a catastophic accident that left 12 females broken over, A huge ass shelf fell on them during a move. If it isn't rogues its me doing something stupid.
Bad Betty is another strain that got way bigger than I expected, I have some pics of her I'll post as soon as I can find them....
I would assume the term is Gardeness?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 13, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I would assume the term is Gardeness?


Mmmmmm...I love it!!!! Sounds a little like Goddess!!!!! lol


----------



## Bighill (Dec 13, 2010)

> I would assume the term is Gardeness?





K21701 said:


> Mmmmmm...I love it!!!! Sounds a little like Goddess!!!!! lol


Ha! Works for me


----------



## K21701 (Dec 13, 2010)

I came across a picture a Goddess Gardeness' uniform.... anyone up for a smoke???? lol


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 13, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I came across a picture a Goddess Gardeness' uniform.... anyone up for a smoke???? lol


 If you do it all the time anyway you are always up for it


----------



## b.R. (Dec 13, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I came across a picture a Goddess Gardeness' uniform.... anyone up for a smoke???? lol


Now thats what i can definately call a "BOOBYFULL" green.. lol... truly boobyfull....


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think the lower buds look way more healthier with all the fish oil they're getting.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 14, 2010)

Here she is, The Bad Betty...
I also posted a pic of a Purple pheno JEM that got really big.

1st-JEM...2nd-Bad Betty...3rd-Jem


----------



## dargo (Dec 14, 2010)

Is that your first run of bad bettys? how many did you grow and did they all have longer branches like in your 2nd photo? 

Im going to start some "super bad betty's" today, I cant wait any longer! I dont even have the space for them but I been gifted loads of new grow equipment so im hoping to find another nice space to take over in the house to grow them in


Psiren (f3) from 2 days ago, the AF's are starting to show sex, I should roughly get a 50/50 split AF/NON-AF and same again with the male/female ratio within that 50% of AF's so hopefully out of a tray of 20 f3's I should see 5 AF females. 



Im really glad I started them in them small pots cos the soil mix I been using in the bigger pots is causing me all kinds of problems, as soon as I got confirmed females they will be going in a bigger pot in one of the same soil mixes I used in the greenhouse over summer.


Remember the speedy g's I started, and I moved the first male to show sex into the conservatory where the temp is between -10C - 2C and we are on about 9 hours daylight with him getting 0 hours direct sunlight..... well he still looks exactly the same as when i put him there a couple of weeks ago. the big one is a girl that showed sex 4 days after the male which is the 2nd photo, both exactly the same age, apart from the male looks like he has been in the stasis booth most his life. the entire time he has been there he hasnt drop a single bit of pollen, non of the ball have opened, im sure if I tapped them they would fall off. I want to see what happens when I put him back under 20/4 lights, but I also want to know how long can he take it?


----------



## budolskie (Dec 14, 2010)

1 week to go today till a cut my babys down


----------



## dargo (Dec 14, 2010)

fucking fantastic!!! +rep budolskie


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 14, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I think the lower buds look way more healthier with all the fish oil they're getting.


LMAO.... and usually the top buds are the ones you want to get a taste of. Thanks for planting that, "seed" K2. I can see this going on for a while.


Beautiful looking chicks you have there budolskie. Looks like they are going to treat you real nice


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 14, 2010)

I am getting a bad ass camera tomorrow guys. So forgive me if I start putting up lots of pics. 

The girls are looking great at 2 and a half weeks. I am not going to bother putting up any pics until I get the new cam.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

mossys said:


> Down Bitch(es)...
> 
> Sleep well m8.....


beautifl pics... they're ROCKIN m8! I did sleep well... way better than expected... 15 hours straight through!
aaaaaaooooooouuuuu.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Goood Mooooooooooooooornin' Rollitup!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 14, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> beautifl pics... they're ROCKIN m8! I did sleep well... way better than expected... 15 hours straight through!
> aaaaaaooooooouuuuu.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Goood Mooooooooooooooornin' Rollitup!


Good morning to you....15 hours straight???? I wish! I am lucky to get 4-5!!!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I came across a picture a Goddess Gardeness' uniform.... anyone up for a smoke???? lol


just tell thats not you... lol
she's a sexy one she is...

female gardeners.... also just called "Gardener".... However in K21's case... I'll choose to call her the "Gardener Goddess" as she has proven herself to be both pretty coool and a good grower.... props GG!

J

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to K21701 again."


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Good morning to you....15 hours straight???? I wish! I am lucky to get 4-5!!!!!


Well, when you're self-employed, you can afford to do that... I must be maiking up for the previous 5 years to when I went self-emploeyed. Wokrd my nads off continouisly and still struggled to pay the bills.... Now I work at what I like, have fun doing it, have free time, and make enough to pay my bills and "re-invest" most importantly.

I used to work for a surveyor engineer.... crazy bastard.... lol

J

ps good morning to you as well!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

The Usual Slutspects...



Well... since fogger re-inception... I haven't watered in 2 goin on 3 days... they've jacked the eff up! and it appears my heights... way off... shortest at 16 inches tallest at 26 inches.... concerns grow with my girls... will i have enough space?

J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 14, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well, when you're self-employed, you can afford to do that... I must be maiking up for the previous 5 years to when I went self-emploeyed. Wokrd my nads off continouisly and still struggled to pay the bills.... Now I work at what I like, have fun doing it, have free time, and make enough to pay my bills and "re-invest" most importantly.
> 
> I used to work for a surveyor engineer.... crazy bastard.... lol
> 
> ...


That's what it's all about....being happy!!!! 

I have been suffering from terrible insomnia for over 2 years now....medication no longer works so 4-5 hours is a good stretch for me...

Well on a sad note, Big Girl is not doing well. Gave her a good pruning yesterday morning and after 24 hours she is looking very sad.... 


On a good note I chopped my small girl yesterday afternoon....not a huge amount but for a first timer i am pleased with it...


Just for good measure her are my 2 new girls....Queenie is my first photo-period girl


And here is "Bubbles", my Nirvana Bubblelicious auto....


----------



## K21701 (Dec 14, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> just tell thats not you... lol
> she's a sexy one she is...
> 
> female gardeners.... also just called "Gardener".... However in K21's case... I'll choose to call her the "Gardener Goddess" as she has proven herself to be both pretty coool and a good grower.... props GG!
> ...


Awwww....you made me blush!!!!! Thanks John!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

made you blush huh? nothin like good blood flow 
sorry to see your one girl is hurtin so bad... good karma sent...
the others are looking wonderful... is that straight perlite you're using for your medium?
although your buds are small.. the quality is there .. very crystally... sexy!

Sorry to hear about insomia... used to have that problem too... I sexed it out.... lol

J

ps... yes we're here to have fun ... live, love, life!
My brother died about 10 years ago.. changed my motto from "work to retire" to "live while you're here"


RIP BRO


----------



## Oldreefer (Dec 14, 2010)

Great thread! Just had to post a pic of my snowball plant....a Lowlife Auto Blueberry.....Bio-Bizz nutes...grown in party bup, then transplanted to a gal.....in tent under 400w hps cooltube. It's growing alongside some diesel ryders, Lowryder 2, Lowlife Lemon Skunk.....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

llokin great! and welcome to "The art of The Auto" thread courtesy of Full Duplex with a judicious side of Mossey!

Whats that profile pic of yours? Ice? Thats white as hell!

J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 14, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> made you blush huh? nothin like good blood flow
> sorry to see your one girl is hurtin so bad... good karma sent...
> the others are looking wonderful... is that straight perlite you're using for your medium?
> although your buds are small.. the quality is there .. very crystally... sexy!
> ...


Yes straight perlite....growing hempy style this time...so far so good!!!

That 4-5 hours stretch is after "sexing it out"!!!!

Thanks for the good karma....Big Girl is going to need it!!! She has until the 24th to shape the fuck up or she is out the door!!!! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

Just wanted to share with all how I track my girls to a T and also build statiscal data:


 
ps.. k21... like your business attitude with your girls... shape up or ship out! lol


----------



## Oldreefer (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey K21701.......Just finished some Nirvana Auto Bubblelicious....good smoke! I also have 2 lush looking Nirvana NL autos also bout a month in. I'll try to get a good pic of'em later.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 14, 2010)

Oldreefer said:


> Hey K21701.......Just finished some Nirvana Auto Bubblelicious....good smoke! I also have 2 lush looking Nirvana NL autos also bout a month in. I'll try to get a good pic of'em later.


I have read a lot of good reviews on Bubblelicious...it will be a rough wait but I am sure she will be worth it!!!!

Speaking of wait.....I want my seeds form Attitude!!!!!!


----------



## mossys (Dec 14, 2010)

BH..



> So what is the politically correct term for a female grower?


*WIFE....IF you are a Wise Man....  *


In the words of DJ Short...










> Mossy those 2 in the black pot have cought my eye. The big amazon bitches are great looking, but those are some fat ass fingers on those fans there.









Far too good to be 2 in an 8 inch pot...







Guess That explains it..

They are the Original F1's that I got the black af out of.

Two white pots on the left..and the 3 small pots @ the front are all Variations of it.
There are F3's standard.
BX1
&
Original f1 all growing at the same time..
It is good to see them grow alongside so you can see differences it makes with different selection points.

See the size of the Leaf Fingers on the girl in the back row...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

Mornin mosser... god they're sexy! nice!


----------



## mossys (Dec 14, 2010)

Morning JM...how is it smelling at you place...methinks that fogger is gonna add to the aromatics that greet you at the door.
I know when I stick my head in the cupboard and it is warm and moist..it seems to enhance girl smell.

nc....that first photo is Betty through and through...she yellows and mellows..and just seeing that makes me Hungry.
That bud under there is evil isn't it...
What did your Dad think of them..for ease of growing etc..compared to the loong-season.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

ok a little benchmark for those without the digital meters and tools

so forst three pics are my water.. straight

last three pics are after adding the following:

3 tsp (15ml) Vinegar (ph adjust)
1 tsp (5ml) Mole-asses (feed the soil and it'll feed the plant)
1 tsp FF Root Drench (microzial fun-guys) (our little interpreters)
1 tsp FF Grow Big (soil)(a little nitro and base elements)
1 tsp H202 (35% Food Grade)(oxygen for the roots and fun-guys)


J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

mossys said:


> Morning JM...how is it smelling at you place...methinks that fogger is gonna add to the aromatics that greet you at the door.
> I know when I stick my head in the cupboard and it is warm and moist..it seems to enhance girl smell.
> 
> nc....that first photo is Betty through and through...she yellows and mellows..and just seeing that makes me Hungry.
> ...


Well, its pretty frekin skunky! lol especially since the fogger is back on... I open the chamber and it smells like a skunk is in there scrwwin all day! lol

The house only smells when I open the chamber cuz I made it aritight (except during exhaust cycles)

Also running one ionizer in the main living area and one in the grow chamber... also found one for my exhaust... $260 us.. but it can do 465 cfm throughput with no smell on the output... and I'm concerned a neighbor will get downwind and be like, "It's winter... what the f---!"


exhaust ionizer is this:
http://www.blueairproducts.com/bigblueair.html
lol
J


----------



## mossys (Dec 14, 2010)

Ha ha..just been back and looked at the girls for my morning dose....
deep sniff in...Ahhhh...they smell Lush.
I wanna sleep in that cabinet...and breathe them in.

#5 photo..I Like the vertical phenos too.

Love the statistics..wish I was as organised...and the meter......Test test test..
and 
*Never waste an experiment...Share it.......with US....*
All donations gratefully accepted.


dargo... 


> Im going to start some "super bad betty's" today, I cant wait any longer! I dont even have the space for them but I been gifted loads of new grow equipment so im hoping to find another nice space to take over in the house to grow them in


karma sent to the Donor of the equipment...if it gets you more growing.
A Friend indeed.

The Psirens look good m8..I like to see that nice overgrow height to head spread...
Nice....



> non of the ball have opened, im sure if I tapped them they would fall off.


You know what happens to brass monkeys @ -2C...?...........
As long as he stays in good condition...he will take it.
One thing to watch is that he doesn't re-veg or hermie when you put him back in the cupboard..
I have had Both happen stepping them up from my natural outdoor light into a Lit grow.

Why only 50% AF @F3.......?
f1 should be 25%
F2 50 %
f3 75%..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

> Ha ha..just been back and looked at the girls for my morning dose....
> deep sniff in...Ahhhh...they smell Lush.
> I wanna sleep in that cabinet...and breathe them in.


you and me both! No room for us in there.. also... think it would be a bit stuffy what with the humidity at 80% and rich in CO2! lol
but I'd try it anyway if the little sexy sluts would leave some room for us!
I like the tall phenos too.. but I'm gettin worried... 30 ish days left....

always glad to share emprirical data as it helps us all dial in and get better at what we do!
in a few min I'll post the lumens data for ya

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

you'll notice my top chamber is three 4' fluros.. high output
I use this as my veg chamber

and in the bottom chamber you'll see the tape(inches) showing distance from the glass light sheild

also in each set... first pics numbers are in lumens and second pics numbers in Foot candles

J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 14, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> you and me both! No room for us in there.. also... think it would be a bit stuffy what with the humidity at 80% and rich in CO2! lol
> but I'd try it anyway if the little sexy sluts would leave some room for us!
> J


 Come on guys....squeeze you asses in there...if they are as slutty as you think, we....I mean they won't mind a bit!!!  lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

rofl... god you're a dirty minded person! love it!

is that an invitaion? lol


----------



## K21701 (Dec 14, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> rofl... god you're a dirty minded person! love it!


Hey a dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste!!!!! And I aim to please!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Hey a dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste!!!!!


I concur wholeheartedly!


----------



## mossys (Dec 14, 2010)

> but I'd try it anyway if the little sexy sluts would leave some room for us!


Yup...that is exactly the way I love to see agrow room though...FULL.



> Also running one ionizer in the main living area and one in the grow chamber... also found one for my exhaust... $260 us.. but it can do 465 cfm throughput with no smell on the output... and I'm concerned a neighbor will get downwind and be like, "It's winter... what the f---!"


I rely on high wind conditions...bearing in mind I am 3 floors up...

it is the hot sultry still conditions that scare me..the smell just seems to hover..

I wash the patio down with a strong dilution of jeyes fluid..
once you smell that it makes it harder to decipher any other odours.



> On a good note I chopped my small girl yesterday afternoon....not a huge amount but for a first timer i am pleased with it...


Yup..I would be too...
what was the smell on cut-down..?

budolski.....
maaann...I wish I was at home for christmas..
I'd come down give you a hand with them...
for a small consideration....

She is still in Excellent conditions..testament to your growing skills
Bet she is Wicked on cut down..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

nice technique... the washdown... unfortunately, I'm on the ground with a horse barn right behind me... if it creeps through the cracks in the side of the barn ... the "non-smokers" will smell it and possibly report it to some "authority". So... recautions must be taken... above and beyond my call to duty... lol

a lot of extra money I have to spend cuz our country is too fucked up to realize the medicinal value.... soon enough I hope...
Eventually things wil be NORML here 

thses finances could be better used for research

ps - haven't seend FD in here yet this morn... hope he's not locked out

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

mossy... question... given my current setup... and wanting to produce seeds... femmed... but not hermies...
what method would you reccomend for doing that this time... I want to start light deprivation but I'm afraid of mistakenly crossing some hermies... should i let this run go almost all the way, then do a cut-back and light deprivation to get some males heads, and then save those for the next round and count any seeds from this round as suspected hermies? I definetly dont have room for another chamber even for 3 of these sexy little ladies. And I definetly need tm produce seed... thats the primary reason for an indoor grow this time...

Any and all advice is appreciated and walways well recieved..

J

ps - thats part of why I share my empricial data with you guys.... you've helped me so much... can I say thank you again?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 14, 2010)

Damn a bit of catching up to do. 



budolskie said:


> 1 week to go today till a cut my babys down


these look amazing my friend. I know that they were suposed to be auto BUT
i think you got WAY more than your monies worth. They look spectacular my friend. +rep



John Mondello said:


> The Usual Slutspects...
> Well... since fogger re-inception... I haven't watered in 2 goin on 3 days... they've jacked the eff up! and it appears my heights... way off... shortest at 16 inches tallest at 26 inches.... concerns grow with my girls... will i have enough space?


They sure are looking mighty fine there JM. I see that fogger is really doing its trick with the co2 infused. 

I do have one question for you though. How long do you plan on keeping the humidity that high?



mossys said:


> In the words of DJ Short...


Im gonna have to agree with this.



> Far too good to be 2 in an 8 inch pot...


Not really  i think its where they need to be. I love monsters in a little pot, there is something different about there structure all together. Almost seems that they grow tighter than the rest. they look fantastic my friend. the heads on the two of them are BEAUTIFUL 



> Guess That explains it..


Yup sure does and thats a direct result of the water that you have been feeding them  love to see that especially since i never get to.




> See the size of the Leaf Fingers on the girl in the back row...


You know that i couldnt miss those. nice and fat and healthy. Look like what i have going on over here with the ICU. I cant wait to start seeing bud formations on those, then it will be back to the patio i know and love 





John Mondello said:


> nice technique... the washdown... unfortunately, I'm on the ground with a horse barn right behind me... if it creeps through the cracks in the side of the barn ... the "non-smokers" will smell it and possibly report it to some "authority". So... recautions must be taken... above and beyond my call to duty... lol


I hear ya about safety, i am in the garage and my neighbors are close. 
it always concerns me that they may one day get a wiff
but the garage is sealed and the box in in it and the box is sealed. 

But i do have an exhaust to concern about......stopped that though by moving 
LadyD's evil cats litter box to the garage. I benefited 2 ways he keeps the smell down cause of the litter over powers it and hes out of my view more 




> ps - haven't seend FD in here yet this morn... hope he's not locked out


not locked out just reading all the stuff thats happened, never realized how horny all of you were


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

> They sure are looking mighty fine there JM. I see that fogger is really doing its trick with the co2 infused.
> 
> I do have one question for you though. How long do you plan on keeping the humidity that high?


Well, I'm going to have to dial it back farily soon as they apprach full flower... what do you recommend? Remember this is actually a fog humidity... not like normal "dissolved in air" humidity... I know this is really high.. but my house's humidity is about 75% (relative) which translates a little lower in the chamber cuz the temp in there is kept 88-91 F and the house temp is more like 75% but basically, in order for the humistat controller for the fogger to "call on" it needs to be set above surrounding humidity.



> not locked out just reading all the stuff thats happened, never realized how horny all of you were


How did you not know ? lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 14, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well, I'm going to have to dial it back farily soon as they apprach full flower... what do you recommend?


I was hoping that you were going to say that. It needs to be dialed back once you get into flower or you are going to see a nightmare. I Know that they are different types of humidity but there is still moisture in the air that can get in and on the buds in flower. Most autos bud even, and with this trait they are packed in there tightly.

Mossy used to tell me to get my fingers in behind the buds during full flower. Making sure that i got adequate air flow to avoid mold and rot. I fear that even though its a different application that you could be in danger of mold later in flower IF you left the levels that high. I usually can stand 50% during flower and be ok, but i make sure my fans are on the buds as well as space them with a finger tip to allow air behind them.




> How did you not know ? lol


I had an idea that maybe yall were as bad as me i guess im just not as forward in it in my forum life as i am in real life. Bud just gets me going LOL


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, I appreciate the advice... I remember reading that early-on when I first jumped in here... I will def dial it back... and prob as soon as the exhaust ionizer gets here switch it out completely until finished... cant wait to get real co2 enrichment! Oh well, next time around I should have the funding...

Dual 7" fans are always running when the fogger is on... they only go off when exhaust cycle starts to control air echange flow correctly. It gives the plants good "shaking" for stem strength and also keeps air swinging around in there pretty good... also, the ionizer is heling to combat molds and such. Of course, thats coming out as well at least for the last 2 weeks of flower... I read somehwere that it eats the turpines up... cant have that!

And we're all as bad as you... I may be wayyyyyy worse! lol

J

ps... havent smoked all day yet.. think its time!


----------



## mossys (Dec 14, 2010)

JM...remember me asking when we first met if you had run the fog through bud stage...
that was what I was wondering..
But..I don't know anything about foggers..you are the first I have seen.

Fogging can be switched off if not needed can't it..?

FullD....


> I love monsters in a little pot,


Too late...the view of the roots was when I was transplanting.....



> I know that they were suposed to be auto BUT
> i think you got WAY more than your monies worth


I think he will be WELL happy..
But..
if he'd only had a small/AF grow-room....he'd have been Screwed. 

BOTH Oguns...Both very different crosses...different selection points.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 14, 2010)

mossys said:


> Too late...the view of the roots was when I was transplanting.....


I thought thats what you did but my heart still broke when you confirmed it,
Bet you could hear it from there.



> I think he will be WELL happy..
> But..
> if he'd only had a small/AF grow-room....he'd have been Screwed.


Very true, either that or got real accustomed to LST real quick like lol
He will be happy and thank goodness for a set up that allowed that to happen
Christmas is gonna be good for him this year



> BOTH Oguns...Both very different crosses...different selection points.


OH but lookie at that saw tooth coming out. Has to be one of my fav features on your plants my friend. Evil bud carried her and that one will always have a special place in my heart 

My eye is partial to the ones in the left planter. Uniformed quite nicely and rather lush my liking  

and is that a DC leaf poking its head in at the lower corner?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

just cant get over how healthy they look mossy...


----------



## K21701 (Dec 14, 2010)

Getting a bit quiet here today...Thought I might liven things up.... The Art of Auto:


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

jeez.. k21... tell me thats NOT you

nothin like torture... thanks

I cant even talk about all the things I'd to that...
the car and the girl!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 14, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> jeez.. k21... tell me thats NOT you
> 
> nothin like torture... thanks
> 
> ...


Oh Baby I could only wish it was me...There was a car in that pic????? lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 14, 2010)

K21701 said:


> There was a car in that pic????? lol


Right what car??

and it is a little quiet in here today 
but i cant expect 4 pages a day all the time lol

Seems right now everyones plants are at the point before they explode
The views have crossed the 46,000 point as of today
i can bet you the replies and views go through the roof when we start budding out


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll bet you we beat 50,000 views Before that!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 14, 2010)

mossys said:


> Morning JM...how is it smelling at you place...methinks that fogger is gonna add to the aromatics that greet you at the door.
> I know when I stick my head in the cupboard and it is warm and moist..it seems to enhance girl smell.
> 
> nc....that first photo is Betty through and through...she yellows and mellows..and just seeing that makes me Hungry.
> ...


Dad loves your all of your autos but Bad Betty really surprised him with how big she got so quick, We were out of smoke so I clipped a really young bud from The Bad Betty and it blistered our brains.
The ALF#3 takes the cake though, He figures if I can pin point that pheno there would be no need in photoperiod plants.
He has an old buddy that doesn't understand the whole autoflowering thing but he loves the Afghan influence in your crosses.


----------



## Medical Grade (Dec 14, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I use an amended version of it.
> I used his ideas for a base and then tailored it to autos needs.
> Im right in the middle of an all water run with it.


Did you amend the recipe because it was not good for auto's? Did you try the full recipie for super soil before making changes?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 14, 2010)

Medical Grade said:


> Did you amend the recipe because it was not good for auto's? Did you try the full recipie for super soil before making changes?


I tried the full recipe and it was way to hot and the pH fluctuated Way to much for my liking. I made it exactly how he made it will all the same ingredients. 
the only thing i didnt use was roots soil, i would have to order it and i am not going to order dirt lol
I found a similiar mix here that was just as good and had the same numbers that roots did.

Since then i have removed the roots type soil for the base and have went to straight cow compo and it works better and im not burning or hermi'ing plants.
Its all about what they need to live, if you listen to them they will tell you want they need. This is what i have sworn by and has given me several successful auto harvests


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 14, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> I'll bet you we beat 50,000 views Before that!


That would be nice but i have big shoes to fill

If i remember correctly mossy had 500,000 views on his thread 2009 my date with density


----------



## Medical Grade (Dec 14, 2010)

So, maybe I will use less super soil, and some FF light warrior in the pot to cool off the soil some.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 14, 2010)

Medical Grade said:


> So, maybe I will use less super soil, and some FF light warrior in the pot to cool off the soil some.


be careful with that FFOF and then supersoil. 
FFOF is lightly ferted if i remember correctly, this could end up in a disaster
i would get some plain potting mix that has no nute content as well as lots of perlite
and start in that then transplant to the SS. i can forsee pH issues with a start of FF and then ss
two totally different recopies with different concentrations of additives.
Make me bite my nails a little TBH


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

> That would be nice but i have big shoes to fill
> 
> If i remember correctly mossy had 500,000 views on his thread 2009 my date with density


Damn!



> be careful with that FFOF and then supersoil.
> FFOF is lightly ferted if i remember correctly, this could end up in a disaster
> i would get some plain potting mix that has no nute content as well as lots of perlite
> and start in that then transplant to the SS. i can forsee pH issues with a start of FF and then ss
> ...


Abso-freaking-lutely! and I mean DILUTELY!

if you're using fox farm, I reccommend you use normal (non-ferted) soil plugs about 2" in diameter and about 2" depth inside the FFOF dirt in your pots, start your seeds in this and let them spread their roots into the FFOF... which is actually pretty hot... you wont need ANY nutes for 30 days in FFOF


If you go back through this thread you'll see where I ph tipped mine by overnuting... and I thought I was using a WEAK solution.
J


----------



## mossys (Dec 14, 2010)

> If i remember correctly mossy had 500,000 views on his thread 2009 my date with density


Oh..very occasionally..it is nice to tell you that you are WRONG Bro..
I dropped it @ 50,000...you have added another 0..
and I'm thinking that if this site hadn't had a bumpy weekend..you would have passed that by now.

faster than I did.......

JM..thinking about it..IF the main aim is to get the self-seed...
I would try light deprevation Early...
that way..if it doesn't work...
you can have a shot at an alternate method.
IF you leave it late...it might not give you that chance.

nc.... 


> We were out of smoke so I clipped a really young bud from The Bad Betty and it blistered our brains.


Tut..tut..Baaad Betty....

I thought he might really appreciate them compared to the time he was growing his own.
Someone in this house had a mis-spent youth and says the Quality/strength that we are pulling from the AF's is Incredible.



> The ALF#3 takes the cake though, He figures if I can pin point that pheno there would be no need in photoperiod plants.


Yeah..I understand that..she shocks even me...in that small a pot....
Looks like you are gonna have to capture..tame her eh!.............

teflondummy...did I see somewhere that you had one of the girls down and you were sampling....
what did you think...?.....


----------



## Medical Grade (Dec 14, 2010)

.....
I said light warrior. The seed starter soil.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 14, 2010)

Medical Grade said:


> .....
> I said light warrior. The seed starter soil.


lol oops sorry about that had a true stoner moment there
i think that you will be just fine then with that

Thats what i am doing as we speak. 
I made two batches of soil this time, high perlite content compo
and then my own soil mix. I run a tiered potting system it lets them develop nice 
and then when they are dropping roots into the second pot its my amended soil mix
that they are rooting into.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 14, 2010)

mossys said:


> Oh..very occasionally..it is nice to tell you that you are WRONG Bro..


G thanks there buddy  i see how it is now  
I guess i was just so impressed with that thread that i got finger happy with the 0's

Im just glad to have you around to keep me grounded 



> and I'm thinking that if this site hadn't had a bumpy weekend..you would have passed that by now.


Maybe but i can tell ya i think that it will pass that by the weekend and then its gonna get outrageous when the budding happens.

Especially if you start throwing of colors over there like you normally do. Maybe you'll start getting whites and ill get the colors this time around  fingers crossed i guess. Actually there kinda starting to get tired from all the crossing ive done over the last ....oh i dunno 15-20 plants  ITs coming i feel it


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

> JM..thinking about it..IF the main aim is to get the self-seed...
> I would try light deprevation Early...
> that way..if it doesn't work...
> you can have a shot at an alternate method.
> IF you leave it late...it might not give you that chance.


Early, as in start now? and then isolartion... how crazy must I go?

thanks in advance
J


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 14, 2010)

1st-ALF#3..2nd-ALF#3..3rd-HBD..4th-HBD..Small ALF#3


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> 1st-ALF#3..2nd-ALF#3..3rd-HBD..4th-HBD..Small ALF#3
> View attachment 1325048View attachment 1325047View attachment 1325041View attachment 1325032View attachment 1325027


Neal... ur really cookin over there! What soil and ferts u using again?

J


----------



## Medical Grade (Dec 14, 2010)

I plan on using about .25 to 1/2 the 7 gallon smart pot with super soil. And then a layer of Ffof:light warrior (2:1) upto the 3/4 mark, and the last .25 layer will be straight seed starter light warrior soil. 

Thoughts? I am going to germ one auto seed and get it started in this fashion to see if it thrives so I only loose one 1 15$ auto seed it's not a big deal.


----------



## blastjuice (Dec 14, 2010)

I figured this would be be the best place to post these pics. These are Fast Buds from sweet seeds. Sorry I just took these so I haven't been able to edit the sideways pics. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 14, 2010)

what lovely ladies you have there


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

Medical Grade said:


> I plan on using about .25 to 1/2 the 7 gallon smart pot with super soil. And then a layer of Ffof:light warrior (2:1) upto the 3/4 mark, and the last .25 layer will be straight seed starter light warrior soil.
> 
> Thoughts? I am going to germ one auto seed and get it started in this fashion to see if it thrives so I only loose one 1 15$ auto seed it's not a big deal.


IMO... that should work fine.. make sure to balance your ph as best as possible of your water... this is KEY... especially with autos as any stunting in relative perspective to lifelength is a much greater percentage.. (i.e a photo takes , say, 90 days of veg and then say 44 days of flower... total days is 134... therfore.. one stunting of say about a week (usual turnaround unless you're quick on the draw) is 7/134=5.22 +/- % vs an auto at say 60 days where 7/60=11.66%+/- of their total growth time))

Good luck and post pics... the guys in this thread are really great, they'll (and I) will coach you through it. You just have to ask and or look through the thread..

a little help in case you're unfamiliar with ph

View attachment 1325365

if you need a cheap meter for ph/ moisture and light...
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gardeners-Meter-pH-Light-Water/dp/B003F5Y8RI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1291746299&sr=8-6

of course its always best to consult mossy, FD, nealcook, big hill, etc. etc.... these guys are more exp than me.. I'm only 34/63-70 days in at the moment.

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

> figured this would be be the best place to post these pics. These are Fast Buds from sweet seeds. Sorry I just took these so I haven't been able to edit the sideways pics. Let me know what you guys think


Lookin Killer man! Nice work!
Nice n dense... I see ur runnin some LED... happens tobe a topic of high interest to me. whats the hps... 400 w?
and thed is what gen and how man whats? what chipset?

J 

ps - plus rep bro!


----------



## blastjuice (Dec 14, 2010)

That is a 250 watt of blazing HPS haha. The LED is supposedly 3watt bulbs for a total of 240watt. I posted something earlier about this LED light because I believe it is using 2watt LEDs for a total of 160watt. Hell with it a picture is worth a thousand words.



Jeez you would have thought they would have at least tried to hide that or erase it or something! Either way it still works as a good secondary light source. I don't think that there is any real savings in electricity by using the LED light. A 400 watt HID light would yield the same results IMO. It is great for reducing the overall temps in my grow area.


----------



## 41943420 (Dec 14, 2010)

im subd just read about 20 pages and love it. about to start my own AFs


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

blastjuice said:


> That is a 250 watt of blazing HPS haha. The LED is supposedly 3watt bulbs for a total of 240watt. I posted something earlier about this LED light because I believe it is using 2watt LEDs for a total of 160watt. Hell with it a picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> View attachment 1325392
> 
> Jeez you would have thought they would have at least tried to hide that or erase it or something! Either way it still works as a good secondary light source. I don't think that there is any real savings in electricity by using the LED light. A 400 watt HID light would yield the same results IMO. It is great for reducing the overall temps in my grow area.


From my experience I would concur with you... however, I am interested in testing the new generations with the uv supplememntals.. Overall.. LED is not a nice light to work in, photo in, and it does not seem to have the penetration that HID (be it MH or HPS) does... but I'm always re-examining technologies as they emerge.

Sounds like you got your typical chinese "knock-off" bull shit... sorry to hear... I do think they make a great supplemental light to hids.

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 14, 2010)

41943420 said:


> im subd just read about 20 pages and love it. about to start my own AFs


Welcome!
Glad for you to join us... a great group here

J


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 14, 2010)

I came home from work peeked in on my patch and fell in love all over again. Here are the girls


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 14, 2010)

The bad news is that I am still waiting on the Attitude. The good news is that my first batch of seeds are viable and vibrant. I have been able to plug those pesky holes in my canopy. Full steam ahead


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 14, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Neal... ur really cookin over there! What soil and ferts u using again?
> 
> J


Thanks brother...
I'm using MG Organic Choice soil and Fox Farms trio(Grow big, Tiger bloom & Big bloom) nutrients.
Don't you remember the big Organic Choice debate?lol

1st-HBD showing...2nd-ALF#3 female...3rd-ALF#3 & HBD...4th-Group shot...


----------



## 41943420 (Dec 14, 2010)

any ideas on what strains i should pick?i like cerebral highs with fruity/citrus flavors and a tolerance for temp swings.thanks in advance


----------



## jester downriverkiller (Dec 14, 2010)

ok so hear it is i have started my first closet indoor grow i have one sweet seeds fast bud going right now that wuzz more of just a experiment well i gather up the right material its in mg ( ya not the best idea i know ) and its under 1 65 watt wallmart grow light and a 65 watt soft wight light from wallmart all so and its not doing to bad i guess . im geting thiss stuff so i can start doing this right lol some fox farm soil ,perlit and ill be using cfls how many watts do u think will be ok for just 2 plants i have fowend a 300 watt cfl thats 2700k for flowering do u think that will be good and i have not got one for veg yet any sugs. and i know nuthing about nuts i undersatnd the consept but no nuthing about it it just confuzez me like hell . plez some one help me i relly want to do this right but i dont have the money to go out and by hp shit plez help thank u guyshttp://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5251096623/


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 14, 2010)

teflondummy...did I see somewhere that you had one of the girls down and you were sampling....
what did you think...?.....:bigjoint:[/QUOTE said:


> You read correct my friend I have cut two. The first one has come to be known as stupid. I wish my camera was better because the buds are dense and frosty. The other one makes everything bright.


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

Morning everybody.......



> You read correct my friend I have cut two. The first one has come to be known as stupid. I wish my camera was better because the buds are dense and frosty. The other one makes everything bright


Well..none of us can ask for more than that......
I've got one called Trouble..so I get your drift.

Opinion on AF's now you have grown & Tasted...?







I brought the DC's into the glasshouse last night.

They have been outdoor since pollenation..because they have exceeded the max head-height for the grow cupboard...
Forecast temps overnight were -1C..with wind and damp..
can't see the point of punishing the poor things when they can go in the glass house.







The Oguns have exceeded the light too...
but I am coping by putting the tallest..furthest from the light..
if they lift much more...they will be outdoor too...







The Transplant I did yesterday stayed in the glass house too.
Didn't want to put her under pressure by putting her under light...







They were still smiling at me this morning...so they are happy with it.







FullD..on the Oguns...this is the girls that has my eye ATM...
bud sites...mmmm...







My pretty girls all in a row....


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

Good morning all!!! I just checked my girl and she is getting a lot of new growth that is looking pretty healthy. She had quite a few yellow leaves which I plucked of with ease. I may need to top her as she is getting to close to the light and I have no where else to put her. Your thoughts?
View attachment 1326182View attachment 1326183View attachment 1326184View attachment 1326185


----------



## dargo (Dec 15, 2010)

Can you not bend/tie her top right down so she is half the hight? she dosnt look like shes in any mood to have her head cut off!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

dargo said:


> Can you not bend/tie her top right down so she is half the hight? she dosnt look like shes in any mood to have her head cut off!


If you knew what she has been through already!!!! No she cannot be bent...her stem at the top is bigger than a pencil!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

Here are the ladies at almost 4 weeks. The size change over the last week has been great. Gave them there first dose of TB last night at half strength and they responded well to it. Got a nice leaf lift this morning so i figured id share.

group






This shot shows true light intensity. I adjusted the ISO on the camera to capture all emitting light and cut the flash off. Just gives you an idea 






tops with ISO change






Tops, tops and more tops


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

> Got a nice leaf lift this morning


Oh I like a little leaf lift in the morning.......
then you Know they appreciated what you do for them..and they are using it....
It makes them Smile..
and yours are smiling out at me.....

You know what we say about looking on the frame as a bud hanger...
weeelll...they have well built bud hangers.
IF you can get the bud density on them that you get on your Smalls...
you will Burst your previous best yeild....

hooo..hooo..roll on.....

and much as I appreciate a side view..those overheads are My favourites..Lush...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> Morning everybody.......


Morning 




> I brought the DC's into the glasshouse last night.
> 
> They have been outdoor since pollenation..because they have exceeded the max head-height for the grow cupboard...
> Forecast temps overnight were -1C..with wind and damp..
> can't see the point of punishing the poor things when they can go in the glass house.


now thats some cold weather right there. Were in single digits here. I really dont think these could make it in the temps i am having here. Calling for freezing rain as well as ice conditions for the next 2 days. Only good thing about it is i can work from home so i don't have to brave it and avoid less talented drivers.

 for the glass house protecting the gals on a chilly night




> FullD..on the Oguns...this is the girls that has my eye ATM...
> bud sites...mmmm...


They look fantastic my friend, they have continued to captivate me since i first saw that little balanced gal you had. Quite a hearty plant and such vigor.



> My pretty girls all in a row....


Now this is the patio that i know of. I see the DC thief got in the shot.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> You know what we say about looking on the frame as a bud hanger...
> weeelll...they have well built bud hangers.
> IF you can get the bud density on them that you get on your Smalls...
> you will Burst your previous best yeild....


I hope so my friend, this is what i am watching as we speak. Im watching the way the buds are forming as well as the locations and the spacing between sites. Looks like the crowns on all of them will be massive. I also noticed a hault to vertical growth in the last few days. This excites me, once the vertical growth stops i can drop that 250 on their heads 

I just have to fine the happy medium this time as i have more heads to cover than just the main buds or one central location.




> and much as I appreciate a side view..those overheads are My favourites..Lush...


Thank you my friend


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

> I really dont think these could make it in the temps i am having here. Calling for freezing rain as well as ice conditions for the next 2 days


I Think they will take most the season has to throw at them..once they hit sex..
But..
I would bring them in on freezing rain..I wouldn't like the root sitting in a water-logged pot.

Biggest worry for me ATM...
is the fact I'm only on 9.5 hours natural light.

if I keep an eye on my temps..and light hours..it might help dargo get a head start in the UK spring..
he has a glass house.



> Only good thing about it is i can work from home so i don't have to brave it and avoid less talented drivers.


Nice One...



> Now this is the patio that i know of. I see the DC thief got in the shot.


mmm..little witch thinks it is morning routine now..
walk..food..canna snack...
And...she has started on the Oguns now.

Every close up now you can see raggy leaves.

She is gonna be banned.


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

nc...lean closer in and listen.....

munch..chomp..munch..cough..cough...

Hear it....?
That is the sound of Me Eating My words....



I dunno how you are doing it..
But...
you better write it down..coz I'm guessing a lot of people are gonna be asking...

Mighty..Mighty....

How old is she now......?
and what did you say you were gonna hit her with...

I'm thinking you would still have time to Grow another ALF pot to see if you have a Tall male to hit a branch with.

Lean in again m8...rattle..rattle..knock...

That is the sound of My knees knocking..
.
just when I thought I was getting my girls ready to give FullD a run in the party cup challenge...
you Scare me wih Her....

(FullD..you noticing anything in that HBD leaf that reminds you of the cloven...?...there is something in the structure I cannot put my finger on..)

P.S. nc..from what I can seeon her..she looks like the Nasty Afghan...duuuuuurty Girl...
are you getting any aroma yet...?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> I Think they will take most the season has to throw at them..once they hit sex..
> But..
> I would bring them in on freezing rain..I wouldn't like the root sitting in a water-logged pot.


I think that with out the rain i am about the same temps as you or close to it. You may be a touch warmer not sure, but i think they would be ok as they are really starting to put out the pistils. The water logged pots would be bad especially if we get another late night drop and cause a root freeze. i want to do a few outdoors so bad but i really cant as i have some close neighbors, there good people and really nice but im not sure how "ok" they would be if they saw one growing. IF i could get color on lock it would be ok cause then i could pass it off as something else. Id plant in my veggie garden but i share my veggies with the neighbors as they are older and cant really garden any more.



> if I keep an eye on my temps..and light hours..it might help dargo get a head start in the UK spring..
> he has a glass house.


And thats whats great about a live experiment, it helps others as well as your self.
I too want a glass house 



> Nice One...


As long as i have a network connection i can access work  kinda neat as well as a curse lol.
At the point now i am a walking hot spot to be honest, my phone can broadcast wifi 
so i can connect anywhere my phone gets service




> She is gonna be banned.


I hear ya there, tell her to stay away from those Oguns or im going to have to get on her for it.
and no more rib bones from pig roasts


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

blastjuice...mmm...mm...mmm...Honeys.
I Love the photo of the 3 Girls.
Made to make your mouth water. Well Grown m8.



> I also noticed a hault to vertical growth in the last few days. This excites me, once the vertical growth stops i can drop that 250 on their heads


When I see the halt to vertical growth..it Excites me....
Because that is when they are going to Fatten....
mmm..mmmm..lady curves.

That is what I have been watching in JM's....
they were Brooding.....I've been expecting the Woof...



> there good people and really nice but im not sure how "ok" they would be if they saw one growing


Not where you live m8.
Just not worth the risk...the Anti's are like rabid dogs.
IF you get a glass house...and fill it full of tomatos or chillies..AND girls..you might get away with it.
Nice people are the ones that tend to believe the LEO/state propaganda.



> As long as i have a network connection i can access work  kinda neat as well as a curse lol.


Yeah..I see the point.

FullD..could you visitor message HookaHitta and hisser....
they are Both here...
but I cannot seem to get a message to them with the link for your thread...
and I'm worried that I'm not doing it right.
I've tried mailing too..but both come back as not accepting messages.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> (FullD..you noticing anything in that HBD leaf that reminds you of the cloven...?...there is something in the structure I cannot put my finger on..)


If you are talking about the one in the back left, i see the same 3 leaf cloven that anon had on his, or something similar to that. There is an anomaly there for certain. Something else i noticed that the leaf and bud pattern on this plants top is just like one of the BW i ran. But i cant find the pic to compare it to


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> When I see the halt to vertical growth..it Excites me....
> Because that is when they are going to Fatten....
> mmm..mmmm..lady curves.


exactly this is what i get excited about right there. I know at this point its time to pack on the weight. 



> That is what I have been watching in JM's....
> they were Brooding.....I've been expecting the Woof...


Me too my friend me too, im watching them closely he has quite a few phenos in that room to. They should start topping of any time now and go into flower mode.



> Not where you live m8.
> Just not worth the risk...the Anti's are like rabid dogs.


True very true, how ever the one thing about them is that they are very liberal. The husband hates just about everything there is about our government. He a "shiner" not to be mistaken with a shriner so i know hes got a little outlaw in him





> FullD..could you visitor message HookaHitta and hisser....
> they are Both here...
> but I cannot seem to get a message to them with the link for your thread...
> and I'm worried that I'm not doing it right.
> I've tried mailing too..but both come back as not accepting messages.


you got it my friend


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

Good morning Gentlemen...if one of you could be so kind as to check out my post on page 247 and let me know your thoughts it would be greatly appreciated. (Geesh that was sickly sweet!!!!!) LOL


----------



## hisser (Dec 15, 2010)

Great to see the Auto spirits back again 

Here's a pic of an ICU #2 @ 3 weeks old, more pics soon


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

hisser said:


> Great to see the Auto spirits back again
> 
> Here's a pic of an ICU #2 @ 3 weeks old, more pics soon


Welcome Hisser! i was just on the hunt for you and woof here you are.

Glad to see you have made it now if we can get HHH in here well be set.
That ICU#2 looks great got three of them going my self.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Good morning Gentlemen...if one of you could be so kind as to check out my post on page 247 and let me know your thoughts it would be greatly appreciated. (Geesh that was sickly sweet!!!!!) LOL


Sorry K2 i got all excited with my ladies this morning that i skipped it

She is actually looking like its starting to recover. IF you are seeing new growth then that is a sure fire sign she is coming out of 
her "frozen" state and is beginning to metabolize again. This is a good sign. Keep doing what you have been doing to her during recovery
she is liking it and showing through the growth.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

Tough morning guys..........
if you have a heart and a Joint smoke one in Roxi's name

My female passed this morning after giving birth to a litter of pups
i now have my hands really full....


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Good morning all!!! I just checked my girl and she is getting a lot of new growth that is looking pretty healthy. She had quite a few yellow leaves which I plucked of with ease. I may need to top her as she is getting to close to the light and I have no where else to put her. Your thoughts?
> View attachment 1326182View attachment 1326183View attachment 1326184View attachment 1326185


 How old is it? and what were the known stresses?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Tough morning guys..........
> if you have a heart and a Joint smoke one in Roxi's name
> 
> My female passed this morning after giving birth to a litter of pups
> i now have my hands really full....


Awww I am so sorry!!!!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> How old is it? and what were the known stresses?


 Teflon...it is so much to go into...I posted it in here but not sure how far back...she went through a ton of shit.She is an auto that didn't flower...she was germed on Oct 1st!!!!!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

It always sucks losing a friend.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Tough morning guys..........
> if you have a heart and a Joint smoke one in Roxi's name
> 
> My female passed this morning after giving birth to a litter of pups
> i now have my hands really full....


sorry to hear bro will deff light one up for her


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

K2 Can you move your light up? What type is it?


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

> if you have a heart and a Joint smoke one in Roxi's name


Aw SHIT M8...

SORRY to hear that.

Been there with my mom before when one of the bitches dies an it is awful hard to try to keep the pups.
(Guess you know about providing a heat lamp and a baby formula made from young calves milk.)

Damn m8.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Tough morning guys..........
> if you have a heart and a Joint smoke one in Roxi's name
> 
> My female passed this morning after giving birth to a litter of pups
> i now have my hands really full....


 
Our thoughts and prayers are with you FD... congrats on the new puppies... and condolences on your long-time pup... I know how hard it is to lose a pet..

good karma sent my friend..

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

hisser m8...Great you got here....Lovely to see ALFie baby....

Has she been a naughty girl..I see you have her Trussed...

Guess you have low head room in your set-up.

*She is looking mean and Green my m8...LOVELY........*

I couldn't reply on my mails m8..got a Nasty virus that keeps defying all attempts to sweep it.
I think I have it clear them it rises up again and posts out to all my contacts...

*SO..*
*if you have opened anything coming from my addy..you need to do a virus check..IMMEDIATELY.*

So pleased you got here..coz I was wondering how they were going for you.
Okay..it was killing me....not knowing....

Are they your first..and are you planning any crossing...?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> nc...lean closer in and listen.....
> 
> munch..chomp..munch..cough..cough...
> 
> ...


I have now some ALF#3 pollen but I also want to hit her with some tall branchy JEM pollen.
She's going on a little over 50 days, She was actually a little unhealthy when she was 2 weeks old but I guess I pulled her out well enough....


She is already reeking, I guess she is skunky/citrus...
The damn power failed and killed both my 1000 HPS and 1000 MH ballasts so the babies had to endure a night of cold ass weather, So I just moved them back inside under my other 1000 MH.

About what I am doing...
You and people like FD & BH have answered those questions way before I found you guys..
Learned it all by reading and trying methods that others have already laid out refining them and combining them to my preference.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> K2 Can you move your light up? What type is it?


It is an Auto Berry and the light is up as far as it will go....no where else to put her


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess you are going to have to top it. What is your light schedule now?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

She is on 12/12....have to keep her there because when I switch her back to 18/6 her white pistols start to shrivel.....


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

How many more inches do you think she is going to need? and more importantly how many inches do you have left between her top and your lamp? what bulb type and wattage?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

It is a 150w hps and she is only about 6" from the top...Either I top it and lose or it gets scorched and I lose it....


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

sounds like you only have the one option. On the bright side after more stresses than you care to mention at least you still have something to top.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> Aw SHIT M8...
> 
> SORRY to hear that.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all of you. I have hard her for some time now she was a little sweet heart and now my male is in pure panic
Itll be a daunting task for the next few weeks if they make it. At this point they are extremely fragile and are gonna need 24/7 care.
Ive got eye droppers as well as mini bottles. Went to the local vet this morning and got some powered milk for them to mix.

I have them in the laundry room as we speak its the warmest spot in the house with a heating pad under the blankets as well as a lamp
as its cold here this winter. Fingers crossed for them to make it through the next week. 

Thank you all again for the condolences as well as the kind words, it truly does suck loosing a pet, friend, and companion.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> sounds like you only have the one option. On the bright side after more stresses than you care to mention at least you still have something to top.


Very true...she has been through hell!!! Tried to bend her about a month ago and snapped her top...taped it up and she healed only to find roots that looked like this:


This is what she looked like before I had to cut off 2/3 of her roots


She is looking a bit better so I think I will top her and put her in a party cup with perlite and hope for the best!


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

> Fingers crossed for them to make it through the next week.


Aye m8..Fingers Crossed.


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

> I have now some ALF#3 pollen but I also want to hit her with some tall branchy JEM pollen


mmm..mmm...mmmmm..Sounds Good to me.

I've been Ogling...cough..I mean studying her a few times today..
can't keep me eyes off her
the more I look the more I think she is like my perfect affy..
I Envy you.

If we lived closer..I'd be knocking on the door for a look and a sniff.



> About what I am doing...
> You and people like FD & BH have answered those questions way before I found you guys..
> Learned it all by reading and trying methods that others have already laid out refining them and combining them to my preference.


Yup...
an awful lot is simply down to getting them dialled into your conditions and your style of growing.

Once you Chill with them..they will Chill with you..
and Boy...
IS She Chilled or What.....kiss-ass


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> mmm..mmm...mmmmm..Sounds Good to me.
> 
> I've been Ogling...cough..I mean studying her a few times today..
> can't keep me eyes off her
> ...


And you would always be welcome in my home m8...

I noticed you asked FD about the cloven leafe on the HBD..

The genetics are.. An auto Blueberry x A vaguely described auto with Afghan dominance x auto NYC Diesel.

Could this vaguely described auto with Afghan dominance be what I'm thinking?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

It also seems as if I've found the perfect balance between burning the leafe tips and making them happy.
I guess alot of my luck with big plants comes from not caring to burn lower leaves cause if you can keep the burning down the pros outway the cons.haha

I don't meen to lead anyone astray and have them burn their plants but it seems that the perfect amount of nutrients makes the plants explode but also dries the tips on bigger fan leaves.
I've grown many many different photo-sensitive strains but have never gotten the results I'm getting from these autos.

If the offspring from her carry her big genes I think they should be considered Super Auto don't you think?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Could this vaguely described auto with Afghan dominance be what I'm thinking?


I think that you are right. 
I think that the vaguely described auto with Afghan dominance is really pronounced here
it would only make sense. I have seen it in Alf#3, insanely in BadBetty, and in BudWider
The alf and budwider did not show it till mid flower as the head bud formed
but BadBetty was a bad ass.....

Here is her cloven trait you can see how they are split rather than a typical formation
also she was like this from about the second true set of leaves on....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

> I couldn't reply on my mails m8..got a Nasty virus that keeps defying all attempts to sweep it.
> I think I have it clear them it rises up again and posts out to all my contacts...


mossy... keep ur plants alive... and KILL that VIRUS!

heres a link to a malware/spyware/virus killer... free... download, update and full scan

J

http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> It also seems as if I've found the perfect balance between burning the leafe tips and making them happy.
> I guess alot of my luck with big plants comes from not caring to burn lower leaves cause if you can keep the burning down the pros outway the cons.haha
> 
> I don't meen to lead anyone astray and have them burn their plants but it seems that the perfect amount of nutrients makes the plants explode but also dries the tips on bigger fan leaves.
> ...


 
Not only would I agree... but also would like to sched to get my hands on a few of the resulting beans! 

They are sick bro! I envy you!

ps - I'll alo be keeping an eye out for that cloven trait... I'd love to see that pop up in one of my phenos... though I doubt it will...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, I must say, we, here, all know who did the PJ genetics... and we all give mad props and respect for it!
so, if he "hacked" his way in on it... he's only done himself harm.

J


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Not only would I agree... but also would like to sched to get my hands on a few of the resulting beans!
> 
> They are sick bro! I envy you!
> 
> ps - I'll alo be keeping an eye out for that cloven trait... I'd love to see that pop up in one of my phenos... though I doubt it will...


Then you will be given some of the resulting beans when the time comes...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Then you will be given some of the resulting beans when the time comes...


Mr NC.... I can't tell you how much that means to me! For now, I will graciuosly say, "Thank You!"

J


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Mr NC.... I can't tell you how much that means to me! For now, I will graciuosly say, "Thank You!"
> 
> J


Just remember that she has only just been hit with JEM pollin so were looking at a little wait...
As soon as the ALF#3 male drops his first few pollen sacks they'll get it on with her, Should be soon aswell...

This is well of topic but next time any of you are on youtube while burning a spliff slowly smoke it while listening to RUSH-Vital Signs...lol
"Everybody got to Elevate from the norm"


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Just remember that she has only just been hit with JEM pollin so were looking at a little wait...
> As soon as the ALF#3 male drops his first few pollen sacks they'll get it on with her, Should be soon aswell...


Well, be that as it may... its till wayyyyyyyyy quicker than ANY photo version! lol
Dont worry, I have a LOT of patience, I am an organic farmer... used to minimum 120 days to harvest for even the eraliest tomato or pepper... these autos are a real rush for me... so fast... lettuce speed of growth for THC end result! just still can't get over it!...

I peaked at my girls last night... buds are forming pretty well, as per mossy and FD's prediction... just sooooooo fast!

Got up too late today to catch my NORML moring photos... but as soon as dark time is over.. I'll be sharing... mossy, I know you're jonesin for your daily dose!



J

NC- alr3eady on it on the 
RUSH... check out the neal (pert i think?) drum solo


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

lol... love it... everybody got to reverse polarity... go RUSH!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

You have just summed up my feelings about my marijuana midgets. They are a rush to watch like an all green fireworks show. I just got back from picking up a few things for the patch. I picked up a pump and air stone for my water and some fox farms Cha-ching.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

Rush got me through Highschool and molded my way of thought...
If there ever was a band to learn from these are the guys.

Yes Neal Pert... I assume your talking about YYZ..?..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> You have just summed up my feelings about my marijuana midgets. They are a rush to watch like an all green fireworks show. I just got back from picking up a few things for the patch. I picked up a pump and air stone for my water and some fox farms Cha-ching.


Awesome dude! I know what you mean... its a real game changer! May I throw a shout out to all the breeders who helped make ruderalis part of the THC-laden line!

*SHOUT OUT!*

*To the new MEAN GREEN MACHINE! I'd like to propose a burn to that!*

*J*


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

proposal seconded and passed its time to burn


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

nc....no m8..I didn't mean that...



> You know, I'm going to be testing some Super autos from the guy that made/crossed the HBD, Sadly I think I may have lost some respect for him


I'm thinking that there is a genetic Heritage link.

Your hunch will be right on the slug of Afghan...
But..
this is a Strange one...

when I was trying to hunt down the heritage on the Mazar side of the cross...
I was in Blueberry threads more time than enough
because the phenos I was throwing up closely resembled the Blueberry line.
I did wonder if DJ Short was responsible for the Maz cross..
but..
someone said well there was a big F-off Aghan at the start of Blueberry line...so that was probably the connection...especially to the coloured side

Don't refuse his seed m8...that girl you have looks FINE to me...I would be Proud of her.

I was looking for a genetic hint...not a dodgy breeder.

Gotta face it with the JEM..with her being the First strongly coloured AF hybrid out there she is gonna be used a Lot.

Anybody making their own Hybrids from her have my blessing.
The only rip-off merchants are the ones who simply IBL her and sell her as their own work...

But..I'm not for a minute suggesting your M8 has even Sniffed her...

I'll love to watch your Super Autos.
I loved dargos.

When Autos first come out..lots of them are what we would call Super Auto's now.
They were BIG..and took longer to yield..
But everyone wanted 12 inch 8 week finishers..so they were brought down to conform.

I Love the Big ones.

*Your Alfie IS a Super Auto.*

JM..I did wonder where you were this morning..
but..
I don't like to rattle people if they are missing...
sometimes work comes before Play.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

Well i figured that since i was home today and had some free time i figured id snap a few more shots to tease with

Main bud forming on big ICU






Just for you Mossy, nice overhead 






And size to a FF 32oz bottle


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

> She's going on a little over 50 days, She was actually a little unhealthy when she was 2 weeks old but I guess I pulled her out well enough


Ha ha..just caught that one.....

weeeellll nc...I'm not too sure on that...she still looks a bit Stumpy to me...  

*For an Amazonian*...

*A*mazonian *L*ittle *F**ck..it sounds Good to me....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Well i figured that since i was home today and had some free time i figured id snap a few more shots to tease with
> 
> Main bud forming on big ICU
> 
> ...


 
Lookin killer bro... nice shoes btw... got the ol jeezus crusiers out!  I can tell you're astayin outta da cold today! lol
Buds are formin up nice... and I'm still enjoyin the tiered system.. I was thinkin about that when i irst wanted to do autos and then decided not to risk it... guess I shoulda tried it! lol


Mossy.. you're welcome to rattle me anytime... This is my work these days... so if you dont hear from me, rattle me... so I get my work done! lol

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> *A*mazonian *L*ittle *F**ck..it sounds Good to me....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, just went to best buy to upgrade memory (my comp keeps crashing in the middle of autocad 3d rendering operations due to running out of memory) and their advertised ins ock in store memory price was half the acttual price when i got there... @ss h0les! lol so they wasted an hour of my time... but lookin at the clock... it turns out to be good... cuz I gotta take some photos now!

oh yesh,, so cureent blacklist:

best buy - major corp, false adv. etc etc.
HTG (High Tech Grower's Supply) - shoddy equipment at best
Miracle Grow- removed from my blacklist (at least organic line) thanks to NC and Teflon! lol


ALF... love it!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> c.
> HTG (High Tech Grower's Supply) - shoddy equipment at best


really? My MH/HPS is HTG

Its grown every one of my autos and i have not had one issue
Id order another if i had the room, i may be getting there 400 soon
I love the density i can get from my 250 but a 400


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

> Just for you Mossy, nice overhead









Man..that is Just what I Always wanted.
Beautiful Overheads.

Maan..they are looking Wonderful.....

what a difference in height....I'd say they were as big as mine in the christmas pots..
and they are Older than yours.

Damn....I gotta learn some new tricks.....or I'm gonna get Trounced. 

Got some Lovely balance going on there..



> Mossy.. you're welcome to rattle me anytime... This is my work these days... so if you dont hear from me, rattle me... so I get my work done! lol


Cheers Bro..I normally wait about 3 days before I post anyone AWOL...
Then I start to fret....

*



To the new MEAN GREEN MACHINE! I'd like to propose a burn to that!

Click to expand...

AMEN..I'm Burning.....*


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice girls FD. I need to post a top down pic or two. I am a fan off it as well.There is just something about the symmetry from above I find attractive.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Nice girls FD. I need to post a top down pic or two. I am a fan off it as well.There is just something about the symmetry from above I find attractive.


The human eye keys on balance teflon   
I have the same disease as you


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> The human eye keys on balance teflon
> I have the same disease as you


agreed... all around.. plus overheads give best bud shots !


----------



## mossys (Dec 15, 2010)

> The human eye keys on balance teflon
> I have the same disease as you


THAT's what I was gonna say.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> Man..that is Just what I Always wanted.
> Beautiful Overheads.


I hoped you would like these. After i took the pics and edited them
i had to set it to the back ground of the desktop 




> what a difference in height


Its amazing it seems this does work a ton better and there was really no transplant involved this time. I got two more that are ready to go into bigger pots
JEM f1's







mossys said:


> THAT's what I was gonna say.


who do you think i got it from


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

Since we are posting overhead shots here is one for y'all.....enjoy!!!!! lmao.....I am so bad!!!!  





[/IMG]


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess he should enjoy the ones he's got. I don't think it will be easy for him to get his hands on someone elses looking like that


----------



## spaceinvaders (Dec 15, 2010)

Hows things chaps, thought id throw up a couple pics of my easyryders.
They popped up on the 3rd of Dec, so it will be 2 weeks on Friday.
The one that started growing with mutated/crunched leaves is ok, was just the 1st set that came out were messed up, shes the one in the smaller pot. there loving life under the 250w hps. Im gonna chuck some bio grow into the next water at a little less than 1/4 strength.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

oh dear.....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

K21.... Why? oh.... why? I think teflon said it best.

spaced invaders... lookin good bro!


----------



## Bighill (Dec 15, 2010)

Neal: Those ALF's are looking nice mate. Cheers.
As far as stich goes, he's a knows strain re-labeler. Did you see him on IC drooling over LBH's auto haze? "I can't wait to get my hands on these genetic" I'm sure you do asshole.

K2: Looking better for sure. I figure once the roots are back to banging, the top end will reward you.

Mossy: Mossy your pics are rubbing salt in the wounds. I am dying to get some beans wet.. Soon enough, the mrs. is on board. So it's go time at mission control . Renos completed. yahooo.


FD: I can't belive no color again.. Hope she does it later. i just want to see you post up some reds or some thing.. 

So gutted about your dog mate. I'd be lost without my "Roxy" haha. Yeah my dog is named roxy too. How strange is that? ha!
Here is a pic of the dogs. Roxy is the rottie. The brindle is an old english bulldog. He is actually a BX1, . His mom is a pure old english but his dad is pure english. I love genetics.






For shits and giggles, plus i want to show some one how MASSIVE this horse is. I am 6 foot. This monster TOWERS over me.. This is what they call a draft horse, pulling the plow or workin. Shoulder height as tall as me, when that head is up it's like a giant. His head is as big as my torso. 






Do you have your dogs inssured? I hope so mate.. We'd have lost both of our dogs if we hadn't. My girl has had her knee replaced, and the bully got out last summer and got hit by a car. The vet bills would have been out of this world, couldn't have paid them..
Really we alomost lost all the animals at some point. We about lost our mare this summer while she was giving birth.

I know how your feeling mate. Even harder if your attached to her.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> K21.... Why? oh.... why? I think teflon said it best.
> 
> spaced invaders... lookin good bro!


Well I am feeling a little


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well I am feeling a little


a typical female... lol


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> a typical female... lol


 Only a "typical" male would say that!!!! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

the ususal Slutspects...


1) eye feast of canna-porn for all.. esp mossy! lol
2) intended to try to offset k21's boner-biting-bastard-boner-breaker photo! lol

Also... the folowing amnedments added

(per 1.5 gal)
5 ml h202 35%
5 ml mole-asses
10 ml FF root drench
17 ml vinegar

ph tested at 5.99


J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Only a "typical" male would say that!!!! lol


Riiiighhhhtt... lol
I am so far from typical it'd make ur head spin sweetie! lol

Lol

J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Riiiighhhhtt... lol
> I am so far from typical it'd make ur head spin sweetie! lol
> 
> Lol
> ...


Well that makes 2 of us sweetheart....we must be cut from the same cloth!!! I am sure I could give you a run for your money!!! lol


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> the ususal Slutspects...
> View attachment 1326986View attachment 1326985View attachment 1326983View attachment 1326982View attachment 1326981View attachment 1326980View attachment 1326978View attachment 1326977View attachment 1326972View attachment 1326967View attachment 1326966View attachment 1326965View attachment 1326964View attachment 1326962View attachment 1326961View attachment 1326959View attachment 1326958View attachment 1326956View attachment 1326955View attachment 1326954View attachment 1326952View attachment 1326950View attachment 1326949View attachment 1326987View attachment 1326957View attachment 1326963View attachment 1326948View attachment 1326979View attachment 1326984View attachment 1326953View attachment 1326960
> 
> 1) eye feast of canna-porn for all.. esp mossy! lol
> ...


 Awwww...you didn't like my post..... lol

Fantastic plants J....wish I would have had those to view at 4AM while I was having my coffee!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well that makes 2 of us sweetheart....we must be cut from the same cloth!!! I am sure I could give you a run for your money!!! lol


I'd agree cut from the same cloth.. or in my case titanium.. lol.. but I'm not saure you COULD give me a run for my money! lol

(elbow jab, wink... smile)

J


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

Just sit in the middle of them


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Awwww...you didn't like my post..... lol
> 
> Fantastic plants J....wish I would have had those to view at 4AM while I was having my coffee!


It was a funny post... just wasn't prepared to see manboobs... that usually takes special prep.... its a harsh reality! lol

Sorry I can't always conform to your schedule, maybe you can put me on the payroll?! lol

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Just sit in the middle of them


 
Well, I've been thinkin that... my profile pic is of my cat "Clone" He ran right in there today and sat in the middle of them (fortunatey didn't break anything). I scruff-necked him outta there.. We already had a convo about that. I move a couple plants out for him if he wants to sit under the light and chill... He didn't ask or wait... I was pissed... kicked his ass outside for a coule hours. I always tell him, "You can sit in there anytime, but you have to ask and I'll make room for you so you don't fuck anything up!"

Maybe I'm weird, but I know the loveable little shit knows better.

J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> It was a funny post... just wasn't prepared to see manboobs... that usually takes special prep.... its a harsh reality! lol
> 
> Sorry I can't always conform to your schedule, maybe you can put me on the payroll?! lol
> 
> J


Mmmmmm.....maybe we can work something out......lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, there are certain things in high demand here at the moment... lol and certain things I have large quantities of!

I'll be down your way in January! lol


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay guys, I thought I would make it up to you, since "some" of you didn't like my last pic....Hope this is more to your liking....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

so much better... but now I gotta take abreak and take care of business... lol

any chance you look anything like this or the first sexy girl you posted k21?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 15, 2010)

K2 your going to get me in trouble with the wife if pics like that keep comming up on the screen.




> any chance you look anything like this or the first sexy girl you posted k21?


I wouldn't count on it. Internet chicks never look like the pics they post up.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 15, 2010)

Playing around with my new camera guys. Let me know what you think. Here is Tessa exploding in her new pot. View attachment 1327060 ... Staring to show some purpleView attachment 1327066

Eliza Jane 21 daysView attachment 1327090 

and her duck foot.


Erin day 18


Dana day 21


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

look killer HBS! nice work!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

Bighill said:


> K2 your going to get me in trouble with the wife if pics like that keep comming up on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't look quite that good but people don't run away in fear or vomit when they see me!!!! That's a plus in my book!!!! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

I can attest.. assuming her pics she sent are real... she's pretty hot!

J

ps - I'm pleasantly surprised... usually they dont look that good from the internet into the light! lol


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> I can attest.. assuming her pics she sent are real... she's pretty hot!
> 
> J
> 
> ps - I'm pleasantly surprised... usually they dont look that good from the internet into the light! lol


Yes they are real....not bad for having 4 kids even if I do say so myself!!! lol


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> look killer HBS! nice work!


Thanks dude, I am loving this new camera.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

Well now I'm even more impressed... thats a REAL tight body for 4 kids... and a very tight... nm... you get the idea! lol

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

Bighill said:


> K2 your going to get me in trouble with the wife if pics like that keep comming up on the screen.


Your not the only one BH me too, mine will be like "i thought you were on a pot site WTF is that"

and thank you my friend on the dog, its tough and its gonna be a tough week. I have a lot of feeding to do and warmth to provide
Ive never thought about insuring my animals, i have heard of it but never looked into it
IF i had done that i would mist certainly have taken them in but if i take them to a vet and they dont survive then i am out serious $$
i have nurtured a few mother rejects in the past but this is going to be daunting as i have 5 to care for and i have an 8-5

and that draft of yours is a beaut as well as the bulldog, i love his brendel striping there a hard one to find just like a true blue Pittbull

thanks again for the kind words my friend and it is crazy that we both had a dog name roxy great minds think a like


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Playing around with my new camera guys. Let me know what you think. Here is Tessa exploding in her new pot.


Great looking plants there HBS i thought you got lost havent heard from ya
keep it up and karma sent


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Yes they are real....not bad for having 4 kids even if I do say so myself!!! lol


see you had to be at least decent looking respecting beauty like you posted there with the tree.

big/nasty women would NEVER post that or admit it looked good cause its detrimental to there own self confidence


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

Funny, I know a lot of "Roxy's" of the same breed! lol 

Maybe it goes with the breed and a cool owner?

PS -there are 20 - some horses here on the farm... one is even bigger... I'llmtry and snag a photo of him one of these days... he or she (never looked that close) is a beaut

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> see you had to be at least decent looking respecting beauty like you posted there with the tree.
> 
> big/nasty women would NEVER post that or admit it looked good cause its detrimental to there own self confidence


point taken here bro... and well put!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well now I'm even more impressed... thats a REAL tight body for 4 kids... and a very tight... nm... you get the idea! lol
> 
> J


Well thanks so much for the compliment....


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> see you had to be at least decent looking respecting beauty like you posted there with the tree.
> 
> big/nasty women would NEVER post that or admit it looked good cause its detrimental to there own self confidence


I love a hot looking woman just like the rest of you do!!!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

Forgive me, for I am a burn out but I can't remember who the idea came from but I know there was talk of oxygenating water. I got a small pump for a five gallon aquarium and an air stone. I just drop it in a jug of nutes or water and let it sit.. Is this too simple or will the plants dig it?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Great looking plants there HBS i thought you got lost havent heard from ya
> keep it up and karma sent


Thank you sir. Didn't get lost just working allot lately. All is going fairly well with the ladies I think. Now if I could just get them to start stretching I will be a very happy mofo.
Do you guys usually notice a big stretch between the 3rd and 4th weeks?


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

BTW I like pictures of hot mothers of 4 that grow pot just as much as the next man


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 15, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I love a hot looking woman just like the rest of you do!!!


Hot chicks RULE!

... and I'm with you teflon.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> BTW I like pictures of hot mothers of 4 that grow pot just as much as the next man


Is that a hint applied with a sledge hammer????? lol


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

I can be subtle when necessary. most of the time it's not necessary


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

rofl... why be subtle? lol

cum to think of it... that makes her a MILF+P.. which equals +rep in my book! lol


----------



## Bighill (Dec 15, 2010)

HBS: Looking good mate. The cam works good. When you take some on the macro setting. You can open it in paint and zoom in soo close. That's how i've been checking trichs the last few runs. 

Wanted to chime in on the cloven JEMs. This is the cloven one i got. She was the biggest JEM i've had thus far indoors. I haven't seen anything like what FD got that one was crazy. Full on leaf deformaties. When i see cloven leaves i think JEM first off. I've never seen it quite like what the JEMs do, so to see it on other AF's speaks plenty about origins.







Over the summer i did soem testing with my JEM stock. Your chances of seeing cloven traits is about 1:12. I came to this conclusion from 100 jems, 12 of them were cloven. And of those 12, 2 males had the trait. I used the bigger one to make some seeds. Here are some pics. Your chances of getting a Cloven male in a pack of 10 is so rare. If you get one SAVE IT.. For the love of the man..

Another cloven female.

















Here is the cloven male. He didn't show as many leaves as the females did. But they were there. Plus he was a TALL sob!!!













IME. When you see cloven leaves you are in for a bigger pheno. There are exceptions to the rule. Of the 12 clovens only 3 were smaller than 15 inches when finished.

And since i know FD is looking for some ICU pics. there are a few in this pic.. See how small they were? Yours by far are bigger. See what i mean i stunted them 

Only days before the bloody tornado shows up and drops golf balls on this patch!!  To think i replaced ALL this with JEMS on July 19th by the end of sept i harvested. If i didn't get the hail i could do 2 harvests. FOR SURE.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Forgive me, for I am a burn out but I can't remember who the idea came from but I know there was talk of oxygenating water. I got a small pump for a five gallon aquarium and an air stone. I just drop it in a jug of nutes or water and let it sit.View attachment 1327204. Is this too simple or will the plants dig it?


Im disappointed in you Teflon, all up in my thread with some pretty girls and great information and cant even remember one of my methods 

J/K but the intro to the 24/7 bubbled water is me and the set up you have works dandy just take a look at what i do.....







look familiar the plants do more than dig it dude, they love it like a crack whore loves free crack......


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks BH. I already checked out that zoom and it is awesome. No need to buy a microscope!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the info BH! nice shots! I also use photoshop and zooming to further examine details!

J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I can be subtle when necessary. most of the time it's not necessary


Okay...I will concede....but don't get used to it!!!!


----------



## Bighill (Dec 15, 2010)

Since i found some more pics here is some more cloven porn for everyone.














JEMs can do strange things


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

I am sorry I appear to have developed a memory problem in the past month or so but I guess I am doing well enough.


----------



## dargo (Dec 15, 2010)

on the first tray of 20 Psiren f3's I have 4 confirmed auto males & 7 confirmed auto females. it looks like only 3 of them will not auto which would be a result, il know final numbers in a few days.

2 of the 7 girls are the square, 5 are diamonds. nice chunky indy leafs. il be potting them up in the morning


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 15, 2010)

So do you guys normally see a big stretches between the 3rd and 4th weeks?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

> JEMs can do strange things


apparently! lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I am sorry I appear to have developed a memory problem in the past month or so but I guess I am doing well enough.


lol its all good my man was just messin with ya, they will totally love that and i promise you that you will see a BIG difference in the next round.
Keep us posted on the use, this is whats gonna give me the go no go to add it to my book. If it works for someone else then i am golden.
Its worked for Mossy so fingers crossed it works for you my friend


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> So do you guys normally see a big stretches between the 3rd and 4th weeks?


 It seems to happen like that for me.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 15, 2010)

Dargo, awsome mate, PSIREN UPDATE!!!! So your near the 75% rage on the F3's? I can't wait to see some bud porn.. I wana pop a few just for some head smoke 

Can't wait to see what phenos pop up!

Indy looking eh?!

Bh.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

dargo said:


> on the first tray of 20 Psiren f3's I have 4 confirmed auto males & 7 confirmed auto females. it looks like only 3 of them will not auto which would be a result, il know final numbers in a few days.
> 
> 2 of the 7 girls are the square, 5 are diamonds. nice chunky indy leafs. il be potting them up in the morning


this brings me high hopes Dargo good looking lot you have there, i am like BH i am ready to see some bud shots off those beasties


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> lol its all good my man was just messin with ya, they will totally love that and i promise you that you will see a BIG difference in the next round.
> Keep us posted on the use, this is whats gonna give me the go no go to add it to my book. If it works for someone else then i am golden.
> Its worked for Mossy so fingers crossed it works for you my friend


 I think it should as well. It is similar to compost teas. I plan on trying that in the near future


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> It seems to happen like that for me.


and ill second that one two. HBS go look in my album most of my pics are week by week updates
you can see the massive structure change at 3weeks. Ill be at 4 week mark tomorrow they are almost 3x the size they were at 2 weeks


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I think it should as well. It is similar to compost teas. I plan on trying that in the near future


and if you want a starting recipe ill shoot ya one in PM to try its what i ran in the cup challenge last year and i got a 74g beast that dropped down to only 64g dry


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

I deleted one of my posts because it was based on pure speculation and I can admitt when I may have been wrong.
I really enjoy growing HBD,RRF & strains from the same breeder. This breeder is also really paranoid about genetic thieves so I figure anything he's had help with would be credited were do.

All in all I have a great deal of respect for this breeder and should be punished as need be.lol


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

3 week 4 week and 5 week approximately +/- 1 day


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> and if you want a starting recipe ill shoot ya one in PM to try its what i ran in the cup challenge last year and i got a 74g beast that dropped down to only 64g dry


 yes please


----------



## Bighill (Dec 15, 2010)

NC i don't think you are wrong mate. where did he get the purple mazar?

Mossy didn't sell it. Nither did the Dr. His came out what 10/12 weeks after the Dr released the PJ. Suspect to say the least. Anyone of us could buy an auto and repackage it. At least say you bought the Dr's PJ and did a selction.. At least say that.. Notta. He didn't get a mazar clone and work it.. BS.

As far as him thinking his seeds are safe as fems, that's false. With proper knowledge you can use fem seeds to breed with. He always claims he never has seen a hermi from his snowryder or mi5 regular seeds. False.. i personally have seen it from both first hand.


I don't want to knock everything he's done.. But at least give cred where it's due. This is where my mouth gets me in shit because he's one of the few that's never sent a tester  No worries. Some straight up fellas have my back  I get by..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> this brings me high hopes Dargo good looking lot you have there, i am like BH i am ready to see some bud shots off those beasties


I'd like to carry that motion on the bud shots!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I deleted one of my posts because it was based on pure speculation and I can admitt when I may have been wrong.
> I really enjoy growing HBD,RRF & strains from the same breeder. This breeder is also really paranoid about genetic thieves so I figure anything he's had help with would be credited were do.
> 
> All in all I have a great deal of respect for this breeder and should be punished as need be.lol


 I believe I am using his stock now and have had great results.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> Ha ha..just caught that one.....
> 
> weeeellll nc...I'm not too sure on that...she still looks a bit Stumpy to me...
> 
> ...


HaHa Sounds good to me as well.
Got some more for you guys.
The Himalayan Blue Diesel is covered in trichs and has a very strong fruity/skunk scent.
I have a few pics of differant plants with the "Cloven leaves"...

I still very much like the HBD but I now know were credit is due... 
After I started looking I noticed that all of my JEM,ALF & Bad Betty(and from hopefully some differant genetics HBD does too)have the cloven leaves.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I believe I am using his stock now and have had great results.


 Yeah the stock is great, I have had 100% germ ratio and 90% female ratio.
The only problem that I had with his stock was cleared up and now back to 0 problems.lol
Did you know that he has re-worked the Onyx and now classifies it as "Super Auto"?


----------



## dargo (Dec 15, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Dargo, awsome mate, PSIREN UPDATE!!!! So your near the 75% rage on the F3's? I can't wait to see some bud porn.. I wana pop a few just for some head smoke
> 
> Can't wait to see what phenos pop up!
> 
> ...


thanks  il have to see what ratio i get on the next few trays, definetly cant complain about what I have got to work with off of just the fist 20 beans.

i seen a few more sativa dominat phenos (from the mi5) with longer thiner leafs but the bud sites strech to much


FullDuplex said:


> this brings me high hopes Dargo good looking lot you have there, i am like BH i am ready to see some bud shots off those beasties


cant wait to have some buds to photograph!!!!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

Bighill said:


> NC i don't think you are wrong mate. where did he get the purple mazar?
> 
> Mossy didn't sell it. Nither did the Dr. Suspect to say the least. Anyone of us could buy an auto and repackage it. At least say you bought the Dr's PJ and did a selction.. At least say that.. Notta. He didn't get a mazar clone and work it.. BS.
> 
> ...


 I know, I know...
I think its just easier to say that I am wrong because I've already gotten 3 PM's on the matter.

I can see it as plain as day know that the thought is in my mind, It makes me very mad and upset.
It sickens me to have to play it off as if I am wrong and regret what I have said on the matter but as I said, Its just easier to apologies and bite my toungue.

I agree with you 100% and I have been aware of the Purple Mazar problem for quit some time but was also chastized over that as well so I guess people hate hearing the truth...


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 15, 2010)

What kind of yields on the "super" onyx?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 15, 2010)

Your correct mate. It's called beeing the adult.

I am just an opniated person cough*prick*cough.. I can't help it some times 

In the end it is how it is, we'll never change it. Happens to every breeder. Look at swerve, worked the chem lines. Rez got it, then he released an IBL line.. Happens to the best of em really.


The wise mossy told me that when you release some thing consider it coppied. No matter what. So make sure you get all the hype about YOUR name. So people know where to get the orig.

Mossy is wise.. eh! Calms me down some times too.  He has a boat load of pages to read with tea tomorrow. Woot!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

mossys said:


> nc....no m8..I didn't mean that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shouldn't have posted any of that Mossy, So I deleted my post.
I do think that there is something there though, I just think its best to keep it to myself from now on.

I hope I haven't angered you with my ignorance...
Deep apologies m8. And a great night to you..

About the IBLing and packaging the JEM as their own creation, It has been done and I cancelled a cross I was gonna do with the ripped strain...
I think the reason it makes me so pissed is because your such a great/friendly guy that gives anybody kind words and advice when using your strains as crosses, How hard is it to say "Thanks to you Mossy for your great genetics that are the center stone of my crosses"?

I didn't meen to put words in your mouth man They were strictly my own words and should have been defined as so.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

bighill said:


> your correct mate. It's called beeing the adult.
> 
> I am just an opniated person cough*prick*cough.. I can't help it some times :d
> 
> ...


woot woot woot!

ps - I personally am glad ALWAYS to hear the truth regardless of what conotaions that might hold

but...
"The truth is still getting its pants on while a lie has travelled around the world." - MG


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. It gives me hope that my girls will not be as vertically challenged as they are now.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I agree with you 100% and I have been aware of the Purple Mazar problem for quit some time but was also chastized over that as well so I guess people hate hearing the truth...


of course they hate to hear it especially a bunch of fan boys that are clueless as to where the genetics really came from

Mossy is a wise and amazing breeder and i thank him for all the advice that he has given me over the course of the year or so ive known him
Its truly a shame that his genetics got ripped. I see it all the time with his genetics.. But like BH said if you release something someone is gonna copy it
especially if there is $$ involved.

At the point i am at i will not grow anything other than Mossy genetics period. Unless its my own cross which i hope to be getting on soon
dont sweat the small stuff NC its all good man you did the right thing let the haters hate cause you as well as us know the TRUTH


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

damn.....48,003 views as of tonight woot woot 

i think ill smoke to that one ladies and gents.....

Wonder if we can hit 100k by march?

The thing about all this is that there are some serious regulars in here which i love
but how may closet cases are stopping in here? Not that i mind that at all 
cause i remember when i first posted i was sweating my balls off........


----------



## 2kz (Dec 15, 2010)

for all that this thread has given me i must say you deserve to hit 100k before march


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

Has anybody tried LowLifes Auto White Widow?
I was just wondering if its even anything like the OG White Widow because its not even one of the parent plants in the Auto dubbed White Widow.
Also, I found another Auto White widow plus 3-4 other auto strains that I haven't heard of before on marijuana - seeds . nl.
I think the price is cheap enough for me to buy a couple packs of them without taking a big loss if they aren't any good.

Also, I kind of went backwards by starting my plants with HPS and was forced to put them under a MH, Has anybody done this before?
The only cons I can think of this change causing would be that the buds won't be as dense as if they were grown under an HPS and the pros that I can already see is that trich production has already increased.

Also I just wanted to say that the Big ALF#3 and the big HBD are some heavy eaters, They've been at full strength nutes for about 20 days and they like 1/2tbsp extra Big Bloom then the chart calls for.

Also FD I don't know why I'm so late on the matter but My deepest condolences brother...

I'm going to have to regulate my using of the word ALSO to twice per post.lol

I'm really excited about these new beans I was gifted, They're DieselRyder x BlueStreak f3's.
I call them BlueDiesel, I never was much on naming but I think I dubbed them well enough.
I am going to pick a few differant pheno's for the f4's then after I get the phenos picked out I'll start breading to make f1 sub-strains. 

I also have a few Skunk#1 beans that I want to start in my 12/12 room, Can you say Auto Skunk#1?lol
I want to cross my Haze#1 with a big sativa Dominant JEM(I have had indy dom JEMs) to work on eventually having my very own Auto Haze.

I'm really ancious to purchase some of LBH's auto Hazes when they are released sometimes after New-Years 2011. I'm mostly interested in his Auto Sour Diesel and auto Jack Herrer not to be mistaken with auto Jock Horror(Nirvana's knock-off JH)...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Also FD I don't know why I'm so late on the matter but My deepest condolences brother...


Thanks man i appreciate it. Life is a bitch and can throw you some lemons so i am gonna make lemonade.....or at least try to 



> I'm going to have to regulate my using of the word ALSO to twice per post.lol


Nice



> I wish that I wouldn't have even chimed in on the cloven leaf subject because I need to remember that not everybody gives a shit about my opinion no matter how many people think that I'm right.


Its all good, the vibe here is good and you didnt ripple the water here at all.
I too am the same way if its not right ill call it out, like BH i too can be a prick.
Life has thrown me my fair share of lessons so im slightly jaded. 
But i also know how to keep it at bay.....this may be due to some certain AF's 

if you look at it this way no one had the balls to say anything to you in here
if you got hate mails, im assuming you got it in a PM, they know better.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

NC if thats you your a scrawny shit just like me

everyone always asks my secret and told me when i hit thirty it would stop.....never has


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks FD...
Soon I'll have some resulting beans from the ALF#3 female from males of differant strains that I would love help with stabelizing the big trait if your interested.
I'd like to know whom else would be interested in this project as well because I have room for only 50 plants at a time and will need 1/4 of the space for my Cash crop, 1/4 for personal smoke and 1/2 for the project.


FullDuplex said:


> NC if thats you your a scrawny shit just like me
> 
> everyone always asks my secret and told me when i hit thirty it would stop.....never has


HaHa...
Yeah thats me bro, 21yrs old and only 135lb but when you grow up small you learn to throw down with the big boys.
The sad thing is that I'll only get scrawnier as I get older...
Looks like I would gain some weight with all the after spliff munching I'm known to partake in


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Thanks FD...


you bet



> HaHa...
> Yeah thats me bro, 21yrs old and only 135lb but when you grow up small you learn to throw down with the big boys.
> The sad thing is that I'll only get scrawnier as I get older...
> Looks like I would gain some weight with all the after spliff munching I'm known to partake in


i feel ya im about 135 140 my self, i too am a little guy but i can hit it with the best of them. Beer is water, see the thing they dont get is we may be small but there is a thing called a metabolism we HAVE to feed rather than hope work. Because of this i ALWAYS have food in me belly. Works like a charm.
And i too have been the same size since my Jr year in high school.......which has been some time ago, but not to long


----------



## hisser (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Tough morning guys..........
> if you have a heart and a Joint smoke one in Roxi's name
> 
> My female passed this morning after giving birth to a litter of pups
> i now have my hands really full....


RIP Roxi  wishing you the best of luck with the pups brother.




mossys said:


> So pleased you got here..coz I was wondering how they were going for you.
> Okay..it was killing me....not knowing....
> 
> Are they your first..and are you planning any crossing...?


Glad that I found you guys too! These are the first F1 packs I got, I had a tough start, not all of the beans germinated, water pH was too high and I presoaked in rhizotonic for a long time, to add to the chaos the seedling mix stunted growth & gave yellow leaves on old ones.  BUT I'll be able to secure IBL out of each strain, and once I transplant into the good soil things directly get much better. here's what I got for now:

3 weeks +/-:
ICU#2: 6x females & 2x males
ALF#3: 1x female & 2x males
Bad Betty: 3x females & 1 male + 1 unsexed yet.

2 weeks old:
Bud Wider: 9x seedlings

The only color I'm seeing as of yet is on one BB, leaf formation around calyxes is showing light purple, so beautiful  I'm gonna IBL each strain but ain't sure about crossing anything yet...

Peace


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

hisser said:


> RIP Roxi  wishing you the best of luck with the pups brother.


Thanks man i appreciate it greatly, everyone has been so kind

But on a lighter note, with death comes life and sometimes as i saw today life is given away to death. However i have a brand new fully healthy nephew!

My youngest brother had his first F1 lol (i had to). So this means road trip! i cant wait to see the little bugger. So itll be back to the mountains for a few days here soon.


----------



## hisser (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> with death comes life and sometimes as i saw today life is given away to death. However i have a brand new fully healthy nephew!
> 
> My youngest brother had his first F1 lol (i had to). So this means road trip! i cant wait to see the little bugger. So itll be back to the mountains for a few days here soon.


seems like life and death always feed on each other, hard to believe life suddenly vanishes and death is just a void! the whole thing looks like an unplanned sacrifice..

Congrats on the new nephew! I hope he ends up having a green thumb like his uncle ;]

Enjoy the mountains, nothing beats mountain food and a joint on top


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 15, 2010)

My DDR. She is a stocky little heffer. I sure hope she is an auto.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 15, 2010)

harvest been pushed back a week, i guess ill post pics tonight since my credibility is being called into question (eye roll)


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

hisser said:


> seems like life and death always feed on each other, hard to believe life suddenly vanishes and death is just a void! the whole thing looks like an unplanned sacrifice..


i agree 100% on this last year we lost three family members, My mother in law, Grand Mother in law and an aunt on that same side as the other too. As we were loosing them, we gained three babies in the fam. Its weird how it works like that. They are hand in hand most of the time.



> Congrats on the new nephew! I hope he ends up having a green thumb like his uncle ;]


Thank you and if his uncle and his father have anything to do with it he will. Both of us grew up in a farming family. We compete each year with veggie gardens. Not to be smug but i have handed him his ass each year  But he can out grow me every time in tomatoes.....this scares me hes got some of my F1 JEM's now and if he can grow fat ass maters' he can grow canna....



> Enjoy the mountains, nothing beats mountain food and a joint on top


Thank you sir! and you are correct there is nothing that can beat that. Good home cooking and a doobie in the snow is a great treat.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 15, 2010)

Wait a minute!! Is this a pistil here guys?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 15, 2010)

2kz said:


> for all that this thread has given me i must say you deserve to hit 100k before march


Yeah, you know a thread is working when people come in, ask questions early on. Then later on post pics of their own, of lush green plants that end up budding nicely. 

FD's changing minds about Af's one grower at a time. Cheers.

Bh.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> harvest been pushed back a week, i guess ill post pics tonight since my credibility is being called into question (eye roll)


really i hate to hear that especially if its someone in here.

That is not the vibe we want to promote, if you dont want to post pics for what ever reason i understand
i used to be nervous about it too, i wont lie.

Dont let them get to you Joker its not worth it


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Wait a minute!! Is this a pistil here guys? View attachment 1327670


HBS......i have something to tell you.....its a girl.

I was about to post about your little might there and say "she looks like an auto to me"
but i think you found an answer. Thing is i was hoping it was because she is a nice little
brick shit house there stout my friend. Nice work on them


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

@ Hisser

I peeped your grow on ICM and i have to ask where in the hell did you get those bad ass CFL's I would LOVE to add that to the side and back of my box. They are perfect for the additional light i want to add.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 15, 2010)

dont mind posting pics, ive done it in this thread a few times. just dont like being accused of being a cop or a con...anyway pics 2night

peace


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Yeah, you know a thread is working when people come in, ask questions early on. Then later on post pics of their own, of lush green plants that end up budding nicely.
> 
> FD's changing minds about Af's one grower at a time. Cheers.
> 
> Bh.


why thank you BH i appreciate that more than you know my friend


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> HBS......i have something to tell you.....its a girl.
> 
> I was about to post about your little might there and say "she looks like an auto to me"
> but i think you found an answer. Thing is i was hoping it was because she is a nice little
> brick shit house there stout my friend. Nice work on them


 HEHE! Thanks!

Sweet! All that worrying about the Double Dieselryders not auto flowering and she had to show me up, and be the first one to show her girly parts. I really didn't look that closely at the pic until I posted the first one of her.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> dont mind posting pics, ive done it in this thread a few times. just dont like being accused of being a cop or a con...anyway pics 2night
> 
> peace


oh i know you have posted pics i remember them quite well. and i feel ya i dont like being accused either never fun


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 15, 2010)

Still no proper camera.. but a snaped a few pics wit my new celly..

Here is a short jemXak...







And a tall pheno...







Here is a non-af blue cheese i am pollenating for an af cross..







Here is a group shot..


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> Still no proper camera.. but a snaped a few pics wit my new celly..


Looking great my long lost friend. Looks like you have a few things going on over there. 
Im gonna need you to be a little less ghost like my friend
When i see you post i fly into the thread to see what you have yo share.

How goes it?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 15, 2010)

> I'm really ancious to purchase some of LBH's auto Hazes when they are released sometimes after New-Years 2011


well me too !



> NC if thats you your a scrawny shit just like me
> everyone always asks my secret and told me when i hit thirty it would stop.....never has
> 
> i feel ya im about 135 140 my self, i too am a little guy but i can hit it with the best of them. Beer is water, see the thing they dont get is we may be small but there is a thing called a metabolism we HAVE to feed rather than hope work. Because of this i ALWAYS have food in me belly. Works like a charm.
> ...


lets see... doitto, ditto, ditto... rofl.. I new there was something else about you guys I liked... lol


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 15, 2010)

Goes very good my friend! Have been busy and always poke in here to drown in information  Ive had lots of questions with these currnet ladies.. the the curing of my leaves, but theyve been getting better lately


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 15, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> Goes very good my friend! Have been busy and always poke in here to drown in information  Ive had lots of questions with these currnet ladies.. the the curing of my leaves, but theyve been getting better lately


Well glad to hear that my friend
and about your leaves.
I can only think of three things here Over use of N, heat or over water.
The blue cheese looks slightly over watered to me. 
BUT then again i have seen this leaf structure in blueberry crosses
so its hard to say really.

What are your temps like and what are you feeding them?
Also how often are you watering?


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Duplex- Luckily i came across your thread. Im about to start my first grow ever and im starting with Sweet Seeds Fast Bud. I have a desk that i flipped and converted into a box with a little MacGuyver like handywork. Im working with 

About roughly 2 foot of heighth and about 30 inches of width.
Mylar Insulation
(4) 6500K Lumens 100W CFL's
3-Speed Squirrel Cage Fan
Coco Gro in a 7 Quart pot (I was told by many that this was a good medium for beginners)
And a shit ton of Gorilla Tape.

I have never seen such a killer auto thread. I havnt germed yet and I was hoping for some of your wisdom and advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hisser (Dec 15, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> @ Hisser
> 
> I peeped your grow on ICM and i have to ask where in the hell did you get those bad ass CFL's I would LOVE to add that to the side and back of my box. They are perfect for the additional light i want to add.


I Got them from local stores, they are all over the place, I think you can find them online, if you look at the pic, the white ones at the back are called tulip shaped cfl's(85W), the white one in the right middle is "flower" shaped(105W), and the yellow one behind it is "nested flower" cfl(125W).


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, those are badass! I like that tulip shaped one. +rep


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

Hmmmmm


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

A little tinkle..and a little sprinkle..
little bit of fairy dust..and a touch of canna magic..

*and I Give you the Roxy Line..FullD*


----------



## K21701 (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


>


She is a beauty!!! Lovely to look at while having my morning coffee...


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

Morning K21701...



> She is a beauty!!! Lovely to look at while having my morning coffee...


Cheers...I'm having a cuppa myself.....
but I think I might need a few more to get through the pages put up last night....

Looks like everybody had a Party..and didn't invite me...sob......


Ha ha ha...this is gonna take a bit catching up on....


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

Good morning all. Got a pot-o-coffee on and I fattie rolled. I love the mornings a lot more these days


----------



## K21701 (Dec 16, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Good morning all. Got a pot-o-coffee on and I fattie rolled. I love the mornings a lot more these days


 Good morning teflon...Great way to start the morning!!!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

It is one of the best I can only think of one other way to start a day if given the choice


----------



## dargo (Dec 16, 2010)

got a leaf on a speedy g with 8 blades. she stinks!!!!! im currently light stressing her for pollen


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

I've been waking up early too check my e-mail. Dam attitude I am still waiting on a tracking#. I wish I could find a prepaid card that works. I mailed a money order so that doubles the time. Last time it took twelve days from the time I put the money in the mail box till i was putting water on some seeds. Its close to that now and I don't have a # yet


----------



## K21701 (Dec 16, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> It is one of the best I can only think of one other way to start a day if given the choice


Mmmmm....maybe throw a little of this in the morning mix????


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

I shit you not, no sooner than I cuss them I get the E-mail. Dam that million dollars it should be here by now


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Mmmmm....maybe throw a little of this in the morning mix????


 Sometimes you just have to get up brush your teeth and get to work on her like you got bills to pay.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 16, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Sometimes you just have to get up brush your teeth and get to work on her like you got bills to pay.


I love the way you think!!!!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

My work ethic appreciated by most


----------



## K21701 (Dec 16, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> My work ethic appreciated by most


Love a man with good work ethics because as we all know.... a job worth doing is worth doing right!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

I take pride in my work. I want to be good at the things I am passionate about. Green happy plants being way up on that list.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> *and I Give you the Roxy Line..FullD*


Wow Mossy thats too good to be true.....
i really don't know what to say about that other than thank you my friend.

Just like her, small, stout, and beautiful.

Thank you again. Made my day, actually my week.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 16, 2010)

Morning kiddies! Nothing like some Dunkin Donuts coffee and a slice of grapefruit in the one hitter to wake up to...
Oh, and The Art of the Auto


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 16, 2010)

So still no word from any mods about this place being put in it's own section? It needs to be, REEEAAAAALLLLLLY BAD!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> So still no word from any mods about this place being put in it's own section? It needs to be, REEEAAAAALLLLLLY BAD!


 Is there any way to petition for it or, suggest it.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 16, 2010)

Well as the saying goes....Out with the old.....








and in with the new....Bubblelicious Auto


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

what can I do to let them know this site needs an auto sub forum


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

Is the little one hempy?


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

> Wow Mossy thats too good to be true.....


No probs..you said you wanted a Tribute Line..
so..
DC/ALF#3 X OGUNS should have enough genetic lines to create a Dynasty.

How was your night..?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 16, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> what can I do to let them know this site needs an auto sub forum


I am with you on that teflon. Maybe if they are hounded by enough people they will get off their lazy asses and make it happen. We just have to figure out how to really get their attention. (you would think that they would have acknowledged us by now though). Maybe they are a bunch of auto haters.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

Well I used the contact tab at the top of the page to send a suggestion.


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

> got a leaf on a speedy g with 8 blades. she stinks!!!!!


dargo...snap...


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> No probs..you said you wanted a Tribute Line..
> so..
> DC/ALF#3 X OGUNS should have enough genetic lines to create a Dynasty.
> 
> How was your night..?


 As green and lovely as they are I think they speak for themselves. Roxi already looks like its a name worth remembering.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 16, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Well I used the contact tab at the top of the page to send a suggestion.


We all need to do the same. Make it real hard for them to ignore us.

Well off to work guys. Enjoy, and smoke 1 for me.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> No probs..you said you wanted a Tribute Line..
> so..
> DC/ALF#3 X OGUNS should have enough genetic lines to create a Dynasty.
> 
> How was your night..?


Why thank you again my friend and i didnt expect it to come from your lovely patio
now that it has i couldnt think of a better place of its origins as well as the blood line that it has

Night was ok still have one thats eating well the others still not as much, Jake is really taking care of the little ones for being a male. Hes there giving his warmth like a good father should.

but on a lighter note, dont know if you caught this, but my new nephew was born. 7lbs 13oz and 20in long. Nice big strapping boy. Cant wait to make my trip north in the next few weeks to see him.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 16, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Is the little one hempy?


She will be soon....I started her off in dwc until roots show out the bottom, which they are so she will be hempy by the weekend


----------



## K21701 (Dec 16, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Why thank you again my friend and i didnt expect it to come from your lovely patio
> now that it has i couldnt think of a better place of its origins as well as the blood line that it has
> 
> Night was ok still have one thats eating well the others still not as much, Jake is really taking care of the little ones for being a male. Hes there giving his warmth like a good father should.
> ...


Congrats on the new nephew... and glad to here Jake is stepping up!!!


----------



## dargo (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> dargo...snap...



which strain is it mossy? your leaf looks like it came from the same plant as mine. is this just random phenotype or could you use this like a watermark in your breeding


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Congrats on the new nephew... and glad to here Jake is stepping up!!!


thanks K2 i appreciate it and i am glad he is too


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

dargo said:


> which strain is it mossy? your leaf looks like it came from the same plant as mine. is this just random phenotype or could you use this like a watermark in your breeding


I can see it like the cloven trait, because when you see something like this it just sticks out.
I have an 8 leaf on one of the ICU gals, and a matching one on the other side.
I figure you can use it as a water mark, seems that once its crossed into something it comes back out

BH and my self have both seen tons of cloven traits on our girls not just in JEM, but in other strains as well


----------



## potbellypete (Dec 16, 2010)

Has anyone grown auto blueberry here ? I'm gonna grow in a aerogarden one plant at a time for maximum space for the roots. Just wondering if anyone had experience with the arepgarden and autos or even just the strain.
Thanks


----------



## dargo (Dec 16, 2010)

What strain has the cloven trait been traced back to?


----------



## ZenOne (Dec 16, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well as the saying goes....Out with the old.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeet, yeh man that old plant was lookin scruffy 
Bubbelicious is a GREAT auto ! one of my favorites ive tried so far  great aroma and taste!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

dargo said:


> What strain has the cloven trait been traced back to?


not real sure to be honest, i got it in BadBetty and ALF BH got it in JEM, so i am going to say JEM is the carrier as the BB and ALF are sub strains if i remember correctly


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

It's the DC/ALF dargo

IMO...
the 8 is a girl with a slight genetic battle going on.
She wants to be a 7 or a 9...and there is Enough force % from both genetic pools to cause a conflict in her.
Eventually it will come out Dominant to one or the other..7 or 9.

It is a Hint that she is not yet Stable.

(IMO..the cloven will come back to ancestral Afghan or skunk line..just because it seems to run in the high afghan dom phenos)

The Purer/stabler a genetic the more Perfectly Balanced a plant will be...so the Spare finger tells a Story.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

Damn... I dont think you DID miss the party mossy!

Took me 20 min to catch up again and I was all caght up last night at 02:00


Nice dargo, lookin healthy!




> I've been waking up early too check my e-mail. Dam Attitude I am still waiting on a tracking#. I wish I could find a prepaid card that works. I mailed a money order so that doubles the time. Last time it took twelve days from the time I put the money in the mail box till i was putting water on some seeds. Its close to that now and I don't have a # yet


Boy do I know how you feel.... always such an axious wait... i do the MO thing too... its safest!



> Sometimes you just have to get up brush your teeth and get to work on her like you got bills to pay.


Well PUT!




> Love a man with good work ethics because as we all know.... a job worth doing is worth doing right!


FACT!





> I take pride in my work. I want to be good at the things I am passionate about. Green happy plants being way up on that list.


Right there with ya!



> So still no word from any mods about this place being put in it's own section? It needs to be, REEEAAAAALLLLLLY BAD!


I concur... however, it seems to be making its own section regardless!





> Maybe they are a bunch of auto haters.


I was starrting to think this too!




> Why thank you again my friend and i didnt expect it to come from your lovely patio
> now that it has i couldnt think of a better place of its origins as well as the blood line that it has
> Night was ok still have one thats eating well the others still not as much, Jake is really taking care of the little ones for being a male. Hes there giving his warmth like a good father should.
> but on a lighter note, dont know if you caught this, but my new nephew was born. 7lbs 13oz and 20in long. Nice big strapping boy. Cant wait to make my trip north in the next few weeks to see him.


 
Sorry I didn't jump in on this last night... the thread was growing like jack and the auto-stalk!
Congrats bro... and yes its true.. whenever one door closes another opens!




NC - last night you asked about seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl... all my current genetics are from them!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> It's the DC/ALF dargo
> 
> IMO...
> the 8 is a girl with a slight genetic battle going on.
> ...


 
again... thanks for sharing genetics stuff and traits info... I hang on to every word... literally....


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

I got out the camera for a couple of top downs while I was cleaning my space out. . I were a size 12 for scale


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

The Usual Slutspects...



Last shot is Sunset!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I got out the camera for a couple of top downs while I was cleaning my space out. View attachment 1328419View attachment 1328421View attachment 1328422View attachment 1328424View attachment 1328426. I were a size 12 for scale


NICE! lookin good bro!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 16, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I got out the camera for a couple of top downs while I was cleaning my space out. View attachment 1328419View attachment 1328421View attachment 1328422View attachment 1328424View attachment 1328426. I were a size 12 for scale


 Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

The smell in here is lovely. I had a friend come over he made it about a foot in the door before his eyes lit up and he said "It smells like Bombay in here"


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you, there are days I wish I had a better camera.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Thank you, there are days I wish I had a better camera.


Well my wishlist has gone from a better camera to a 40X - 2000X microscope with 10mp digital cam built in... getting one in feb or so

J
this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400179902919&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

Shit that is way out of my price range.


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

teflondummy....M8...Stunning overheads.....those girls are So Pretty.
photo 4 & 5..Class.

JM....man..have you got some spiders leg sati tops in there...
Hey..you wait ages for a Bud...and they all turn up together...
Tropical Forest.



> Damn... I dont think you DID miss the party mossy!
> 
> Took me 20 min to catch up again and I was all caght up last night at 02:00


It is Mad isn't it.
I Think I have about 10-12 pages to catch up on...
back soon.

dargo..I'm loving the post of the group of 7 Ps posted about 10 pages ago...
the Middle one..and the one on the top left make me GREEN....



> JEMs can do strange things


BH...canna resembles the breeder...Strange.....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

BH...canna resembles the breeder...Strange.....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well my wishlist has gone from a better camera to a 40X - 2000X microscope with 10mp digital cam built in... getting one in feb or so
> 
> J
> this one:
> ...


This is under my tree right now 

http://www.amazon.com/Celestron-44340-Digital-Biological-Microscope/dp/B0014YNGCK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1292518374&sr=8-3


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> This is under my tree right now
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Celestron-44340-Digital-Biological-Microscope/dp/B0014YNGCK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1292518374&sr=8-3


thats pretty nice for the price... damn nice for the price actually...

I saw the first one on ebay (was looking for christmas present for my 12 yo daughter) with a 3mp camera... then I got looking and decided in my line of work,, its best to go full throttle on quality.... so I'll wait till have the cash... yes its pricey teflon! But damn 2000x? you know how closely I can observe genetic traits and stuff as well as intracellualr actcity with that?

too exciting...

so I got a "normal" microscope for my daughter binocular 40-400 x figure that will help her with all her science and forensiscs stuff..
First year I've had enough money to get her something really nice... I'm excited ! lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

JM and Tefflon

the girls are looking fantastic, loving what i am seeing and they are loving what you are doing to them. I cant wait to see my overheads like that
especially with all the budding going on.

Nice guys


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 16, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> This is under my tree right now
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Celestron-44340-Digital-Biological-Microscope/dp/B0014YNGCK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1292518374&sr=8-3


that is wicked, i want one, you know barbie has to have everything.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 16, 2010)

It all started with that dam dream car


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 16, 2010)

hahahhaaaa


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

> Glad that I found you guys too!


Home is where your Friends are Bro..



> These are the first F1 packs I got, I had a tough start, not all of the beans germinated, water pH was too high and I presoaked in rhizotonic for a long time, to add to the chaos the seedling mix stunted growth & gave yellow leaves on old ones.


What is your water ph...?
Have you seen the work we have been doing on the PH buffering with vinegar....
maaaan...does that work a treat...
and of course Ultra Stealth.




> BUT I'll be able to secure IBL out of each strain, and once I transplant into the good soil things directly get much better. here's what I got for now


:
Good News..



> 3 weeks +/-:
> ICU#2: 6x females & 2x males
> ALF#3: 1x female & 2x males
> Bad Betty: 3x females & 1 male + 1 unsexed yet.
> ...


I'm sending girl karma for all the BudWider.
Your ratio up to now is Good though.


> The only color I'm seeing as of yet is on one BB, leaf formation around calyxes is showing light purple, so beautiful


Everyone loses their heart to the Purples



> I'm gonna IBL each strain but ain't sure about crossing anything yet...


IBL is most important First step...
always preserve your Original genetic...

Once you have done that..you can afford to have a little PLAY.

Speed & Safety for the Bro....

*And Hey...have a great weekend everyone*.....


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

dargo..I had the leaves in my album to test FullD....
I was gonna ask him..which girl had the Strongest/stablest genetic.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 16, 2010)

2 more females this morning, ALF#3 & ICU#2...
I have been trying to get an ICU female for a while but at least I have male ICU pollen to hit her with when the time comes..


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> that is wicked, i want one, you know barbie has to have everything.


thanks barbie, and glad you came in to stop by and say hello

But you have to understand that Ken needs HIS own things too lol


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

> 2 more females this morning, ALF#3 & ICU#2...


Oh...I'll smoke one to that....

and neal...pssstt...no more steroids in the ALF#3 food m8....
people will start asking questions....



> I hope I haven't angered you with my ignorance...


Never ever bro..


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> dargo..I had the leaves in my album to test FullD....
> I was gonna ask him..which girl had the Strongest/stablest genetic.


And i am gonna have to say this one 

the rest are a little off. The 8 points has a conflict of what it wants to be and the 9 leaf one has leaves on top of them selves.
To me the second pic is the best balanced leaf


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> 2 more females this morning, ALF#3 & ICU#2...
> I have been trying to get an ICU female for a while but at least I have male ICU pollen to hit her with when the time comes..


sounds to me you have the opposite issue than i do 

I popped in 3 ICU seeds and got three fems.....damn female curse


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

Ha ha FullD...I Know you are always Spot on.

8 is a Strong conflict...
photo #1 is Less of a conflict...but still shows diversity
and the middle one is a Stable.

ALL..out of the same pot of DC/ALF#3.


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

> The wise mossy told me that when you release some thing consider it coppied. No matter what. So make sure you get all the hype about YOUR name. So people know where to get the orig.
> 
> Mossy is wise.. eh! Calms me down some times too.  He has a boat load of pages to read with tea tomorrow. Woot!


BH...It was something I was going to tell everyone that is hybriding.
Your girl is gonna get Ripped..guaranteed..
The Better she is..the Faster it will happen. 

So...you have to protect yourselves...
I have some simple ideas that we can bat about as we go along the Hybrid trail.

I'm still 10 pages behind..catching up as fast as I can.

For Chyna......thoughts and karma m8.



> I'm really ancious to purchase some of LBH's auto Hazes when they are released sometimes after New-Years 2011. I'm mostly interested in his Auto Sour Diesel and auto Jack Herrer


Has LBH got a release date then....
who is he releasing through..he got Ripped last time.
If anyone sees him...
Pass on a Speed & Safety for them from me.



> However i have a brand new fully healthy nephew!


Congratulations FullD...I'll smoke one to that........and..that one for you Bro...


----------



## Bighill (Dec 16, 2010)

> BH...canna resembles the breeder...Strange.....


LOL So your saying my 3rd leg is a mutant.. haha Nothing wrong with that. Life imitates life i guess. 
So then maybe that's why i get frosty plants all the time. I'm like a bearded lumberjack some times.


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

Ha ha.....
weeellll....
all mine are short fat and laid back Bro......


oh AND..WELL ENDOWED.....













some bud hanger on that..

HBS..


> Sweet! All that worrying about the Double Dieselryders not auto flowering and she had to show me up, and be the first one to show her girly parts. I really didn't look that closely at the pic until I posted the first one of her.


Congratulation m8....she looks Delish too..well grown...


----------



## Bighill (Dec 16, 2010)

Cheers to that. mossy 

Teflon and co. here is a thread that some of the RIU mods started. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/383357-autoflowering-sub-forum.html

They want to do a sub forum but rollitup never comes on, he's the only one who has permissions to do it. So we are S.O.L until then.
Bh.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 16, 2010)

I always have trouble getting males but with the ICU#2 I have popped 4, 3 out of 4 have been males but they were started in old soil with low nitrogen.
I really like how compact the ICU is, Short and bushy.

I should never have to worry about genetic thieves because I only cross with already available strains, Thats all I'm doing at the moment anyhow...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> Ha ha FullD...I Know you are always Spot on.
> 
> 8 is a Strong conflict...
> photo #1 is Less of a conflict...but still shows diversity
> and the middle one is a Stable.


ha thanks my friend i appreciate it and i have learned from *THE* BEST you know.

I do like how you are sharing that kind of info though. Its priceless, things like that will help not only me but all the others to understand why there are actual leaf mutations. Its just an inner conflict with its self.

I have something i will share tonight as i found it before work this morning and haven't had time to share it yet. I found a new branch, not fan but branch forming UNDER the cadylon leaves this morning on my BadBetty. 





> Congratulations FullD...I'll smoke one to that........and..that one for you Bro...


Thanks bro i appreciate it, goes to show there is always a silver lining 



Bighill said:


> LOL So your saying my 3rd leg is a mutant.. haha Nothing wrong with that. Life imitates life i guess.
> So then maybe that's why i get frosty plants all the time. I'm like a bearded lumberjack some times.


*cough* *cough* im gonna have to break out the waders here its getting deep 

and i TOO and a lumber jack. Its cold here so i got the full beard going on. Shit grows on my face like a damn chea pet


----------



## Bighill (Dec 16, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> *cough* *cough* im gonna have to break out the waders here its getting deep
> 
> and i TOO am a lumber jack. Its cold here so i got the full beard going on. Shit grows on my face like a damn chea pet


HaHA Shit creek is filling up or what? hahaha

Dude i don't even bother shaving more often than not. I got a beard trimmer that's good for me. I can shape it at least, so i don't look homeless. Got the conan thing going on.

It's fun spending any time outside right now, come in with ice hanging off my face.. lol 

I like the beard better than a belaclava. I just call it my playoff beard.. Oh wait my hockey team is crap this year.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

> thanks barbie, and glad you came in to stop by and say hello
> 
> But you have to understand that Ken needs HIS own things too lol


lol... this is soooo true.... barbie has her spas and shit anyway... how many toys does this little brat need? lol


----------



## budolskie (Dec 16, 2010)

Here my so called lowryder but after 6 week of 18/6 i just had 9 big healthy females then i switched to 12/12 and im due to cut them down tomorow please tell me what yous think


----------



## Bighill (Dec 16, 2010)

Mossy that info about finger #'s is interesting. An old grower i knew, who tought me alot of what i know. Told me that plants with more fingers (11 and such) are from older genetics. I assumed he ment like old as in cannabis ancestor type deal (parents of a cross sorta thing). Now i know what he ment, the plant is older in the (F's). Older = more blades = more stable.. 

Maybe this another reason why you only see breeders posting 1 pic of one plant. They don't want people reading how far along their stock is.

I was watching some of humbolt locals vids on growhd last night. Some of his massive afghan plants had cloven leaves similar to the one FD posted. I was going to chime in about it but you allready posted about the affies. 
So in AF's it'll come from anything that has affie in the lines. So in theory Mi5 should show some clovens too.

Hre is the vid if you want to see it.
[video]http://growhd.tv/video/Jorge-Cervantes---Medical-Marijuana-Gardens/394b4ea47de6734350852b2445f33a58[/video]


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 16, 2010)

effin A man, nice!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

> ha thanks my friend i appreciate it and i have learned from *THE* BEST you know.
> 
> I do like how you are sharing that kind of info though. Its priceless, things like that will help not only me but all the others to understand why there are actual leaf mutations. Its just an inner conflict with its self.
> 
> I have something i will share tonight as i found it before work this morning and haven't had time to share it yet. I found a new branch, not fan but branch forming UNDER the cadylon leaves this morning on my BadBetty.


Couldn't have said itbetter... the info here is INVALUABLE.
J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

budolskie... holy crap dude! those buds are densin up nice! congrats bro nice work!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 16, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> lol... this is soooo true.... barbie has her spas and shit anyway... how many toys does this little brat need? lol


awww man, i just want to have fun.


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

ANON...Cheers m8..Much appreciated...I have been dying to see them...

wooooo.....hooooo........Pretty Girls.....


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

> ha thanks my friend i appreciate it and i have learned from *THE* BEST you know.


Damn m8....you are gonna have to introduce me....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> awww man, i just want to have fun.


Barbie, if you really wanna have fun... you gotta come over and PLAY


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> Damn m8....you are gonna have to introduce me....


LOL... ok... mossy, meet THE BEST... THE BEST, meet mossy! Oh wait... you already know yourself? Oh, well you guys'll get along great then!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> Damn m8....you are gonna have to introduce me....


LOL... ok... mossy, meet THE BEST... THE BEST, meet mossy! Oh wait... you already know yourself? Oh, well you guys'll get along great then!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

now why the heck did it double post me?

guess its worth sayin twice! lol


Just did a test of lumens and fc in full sun here at 3 in the afternoon ... 75,000 lumens in direct sunlight (perpendicular to the sun) aka about 7000 footcandles


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

JM

LMHO......

You don't have to be Mad to post here..
But..
It sure Helps...

budolski..SH*T HOT do ya...........kiss-ass


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

budolskie said:


> Here my so called lowryder but after 6 week of 18/6 i just had 9 big healthy females then i switched to 12/12 and im due to cut them down tomorow please tell me what yous think


I do believe i have to go change my pants sir......

Job WELL done there


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

ROFL... i ran for the toilet when I saw them! Ended up losing it anyway... lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> Damn m8....you are gonna have to introduce me....


ha ha come on now. i tell ya what ill make the intro real easy for you.

get up Take a step back from the computer
walk to the nearest Mirror and wave, 
i promise you the intro will be pain less and you will have tons to talk about


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> ROFL... i ran for the toilet when I saw them! Ended up losing it anyway... lol


wrong end my friend 

more euphoric than a shit feeling hahaha


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

ROFL..... wow.. this is a great comic streak in here this afternoon!


----------



## budolskie (Dec 16, 2010)

cheers lads il take a few once iv chopped them and in a couple days any idea how long they will take to be dry to smoke and best way to go about it


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> wrong end my friend
> 
> more euphoric than a shit feeling hahaha


sorry u interpreted that way... peed myself... not shit myself! lol (not really of course... but damn... they DENSED the EFF UP!)

*I vote we all smoke to budolskies nice pics!*

mossey, your inbox is full I think


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

budolskie said:


> cheers lads il take a few once iv chopped them and in a couple days any idea how long they will take to be dry to smoke and best way to go about it


They are gonna take up to 10 days to dry before you need to jar them. Those are some dense buds you have there and a lot of them at that
its gonna take time for them to dry out. But please please please dont skimp on this. This is one of the most important parts of the grow
you dont want to rush the process and end up with moldy buds

Hang them upside down in a cool dark room, light degrades THC so the darker the room the better
make sure it has good air flow too nothing directly on the buds but some movement is a good idea
i like to keep my dry room and box between 70/75 degrees F and this works out great.

once they dry to the point where the stems snap its time to go into a jar. 
then burp them once a day till they reach your desired taste/affect and dryness

This should get you started and as always ask questions cause the only dumb one is the one not asked.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

> This should get you started and as always ask questions cause the only dumb one is the one not asked.
> This should get you started and as always ask questions cause the only dumb one is the one not asked.
> This should get you started and as always ask questions cause the only dumb one is the one not asked.


Nuff said here... I hate hearing people say, "Sorry to ask a dumb question" How else can we learn? Query / response..... its our whole life's style of learning.... the more cycles of query / response you can run, the greater the emprirical data gathered!

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

budolski...just a thought...
guessing by the Haul you have..you are not going to have the cupboard up and running straight away...
if you could Hang your girls in there..in the Dark..with the fan on...
it would probably be near Ideal drying.

Probably help with the smell too m8...
they are gonna be *Industrial* in smell when you cut down.

Take precautions.

Don't want to knock the postman flat on his back when he opens your letterbox.

JM...


> mossey, your inbox is full I think


have you mailed me m8...?
I only had 36 in...But I haven't seen anything from you.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 16, 2010)

Nothing auto related but interesting none the less. GN re-released the G13 Ix line (bx sibling Ix) if that makes sence to anyone. I am going to have to scoop a pack of those.. Projects projects. 


Anyone know if anyone has worked any C99 into an auto yet? I used to be able to get some cindy back in the day. Was actually a nice stone, considering i am into indicas. The flavour would blend pretty well into the auto package.

Bh.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> JM...
> have you mailed me m8...?
> I only had 36 in...But I haven't seen anything from you.


Well I tried... but it rejected it... said you were either full or turned off for RX


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 16, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well I tried... but it rejected it... said you were either full or turned off for RX


interesting i was able to send one and i had no issues, i really really think its the site guys.

I mean we have been locked out before at random intervals,
or i may be over analyzing as i tend to do with IT background


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, clearly you're used to Full Duplex Operation... Not Half Duplex.. or worse... no signal... 

Also, it went to you... as you know but was rejected by mossey's mailbox... or maybe it was mossey?


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

BH..when you see a good photo of G13..drop it in..

I've got G13 in the Whore..might be able to Pop it...pull out a dominant

Someone has Cindy in AF..just can't remember who.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

The Cindy you guys are referring to... is that of the same line as "Pineapple Cindy" ?

I've smoked this in photo version... nice buzz! Good med effect!


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

JM..check your spelling..



> *mossey,* your inbox is full I think


I Think that might be the problem......


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

oh shit son! that'll do it everytme! damn! I hate when I miss a detail... 

you now have mail

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 16, 2010)

Got it......canna choc is definitely on my list...
especially since I have sorted my leaf/salts sorted.

EAT MORE CANNA......


----------



## harry larry (Dec 16, 2010)

Lowryder #2 babies


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

mossys said:


> Got it......canna choc is definitely on my list...
> especially since I have sorted my leaf/salts sorted.
> 
> EAT MORE CANNA......


No mossers... you know how I get on that canna choco... just ask FD... I get crazy! lol

Had some vodka last night... in your honor... nice buzz... whilst ooogling some canna-porn. 

Choco is ched for tonight after I help a friend with a starterr and get home and settled in again... 

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

harry larry said:


> View attachment 1328825Lowryder #2 babiesView attachment 1328824


looks like a good start there harry larry... keep it up! another generation... another victim! lol


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 16, 2010)

FD, I dont think its over watering, as ive allowed the soild to dry out. However I thought it could be my verticle ligh being so low, as well as the cfls.. she might be outgrowing the light? becuase not much above her now, mostly all side light. aside from the leaf droop, im pleased with how shes developing her bud sites.. and such a stinker.

Canna-chocolate has to be great! canyou get it pretty concetrated, for some potent little treats that sill are tasty? Canna-Fudge 

Im going to try soon when i have the extra bud to play with, Im hoping for some real potent edibles.. with less "plant" taste. tho the frosty leaves will stay, wont clean the buds ups or anything.. i cant wait


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

Well actually, it really melows the canna-flavor so its just there enough to enjoy... and yes they are potent... my friend took one at work one day... big mistake, he said.. BIG MISTAKE.... lol

Currently workin on concentrations... he doesn't smoke much so it slammed him pretty good... t takes me 2 oz of choco to get ripped... but its a great buzz, last a long time, taste freakin incredible, has all the med effects, and is better on the lungs. 
Now Fudge! Damn!... I don't need any more current experiments damn you! lol Fudge is a great idea... I'll let you know if I get a chance at it... though I must say I'm more partial to "Fine Dark Choco" (Current mix uses 2/3 Chiradelli dark choco chips as the base, and 1/3 Hershey's dark Choco bars, and the appropriate amount of butter.

Can't wait to try it tonight!

J

ps remember when making foodstuffs, edibles, that ingested and processed through your liver... canna is 4X more potent than if smoked!
(think its THC Hydroxy -9 ?) dont quote me on that... I'm not a chemist



mossers: what was the lowest temps you said you were still successful with ur girls?


also: I gotta stop this habit of also too NC! lol

also....  ... for those interested in learning to cook with this wonderful plant

See Hans and Hans.. These guys are pros and where I learned my tricks 
[video=youtube;2Iw2vQfugVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Iw2vQfugVI&feature=related[/video]

they also have many other vids


----------



## Bighill (Dec 16, 2010)

> The Cindy you guys are referring to... is that of the same line as "Pineapple Cindy" ?


Yep same line. The way the buds looked is what i remember most. Like little cones. Flat bottoms to them, that came to a point. A small Xmass tree kinda of bud, covered in hairs. One of those buds where it is more hair than calyx.

I liked the rich flavour. The stuff i smoked wasn't the pinaple cutting but i could see how they got one from the stock. The fruit taste isn't berry nor mango. Pinaple is a good way to put it. Mine was a smoother pineaple. Very light ghints of it. 

I like the idea of crossing it to an AF.. Yeilds would be impressive. 

Now who'd have the best stock to start with..? Moscra's Bx Might be a place to start a monther hunt. GN's F2's might be ok. Drgreenthumb has the pineapple cutting selfed as well. Though fems are less appealing to me, as far as breeding stock.

Bh.


----------



## 41943420 (Dec 16, 2010)

i like the video thats sweet lookin butta


----------



## hisser (Dec 16, 2010)

AF Babies getting close to week 4, the top row is ICU#2, including the ones on the sides of the bottom row, in the middle bottom row there's ALF#3 and Bad betty.


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

I am starting my Fast Bud tomorrow. This is my first ever grow and you guys seem to know whats up. Here is what im working with:

About roughly 2 foot of heighth and about 30 inches of width.
Mylar Insulation
(4) 6500K Lumens 100W CFL's
3-Speed Squirrel Cage Fan
Coco Gro in a 7 Quart pot (I was told by many that this was a good medium for beginners)
And a shit ton of Gorilla Tape 

Sorry, Im not trying to jack anyones thread. Im just a noob in need of some wisdom and advice. Thanks.


----------



## 41943420 (Dec 16, 2010)

anything can be accomplished with gorilla tape lol


----------



## hisser (Dec 16, 2010)

Tobiasglenn2010 said:


> I am starting my Fast Bud tomorrow. This is my first ever grow and you guys seem to know whats up. Here is what im working with:
> 
> About roughly 2 foot of heighth and about 30 inches of width.
> Mylar Insulation
> ...


you've got a good space for 400W CFL's, you can expect about 50g dry from a SCROG'ed 10" plant, but I would replace 2 or 3 6500K bulbs with 2700K during any growth stage, you shouldn't worry about height from using 2700K if you keep the canopy at 1-2"~ from lamps.

Coco is great for a start, I used it in my first grow too & it went great in the end (made a mistake of feeding too early!) what nutes you wanna use with it?

Gorilla tape is a holy savior but not for fixing lamps 

Best of luck on ur first grow


----------



## jester downriverkiller (Dec 16, 2010)

helpppp plez whats wrong with my plant


----------



## jester downriverkiller (Dec 16, 2010)

help whats wrong http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5266937709/in/photostream/


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

Haha Gorilla Tape deserves a Nobel Prize. As for nutes, im totally dumb to them. I get the concept but have never dealt with them first hand. Ive read alot about Advanced Nutrients stuff being good plus its coco safe. What kind would you reccomend? Did you go 18/6 or 20/4? Sorry for the barage of questions. Thanks! for everything!

PS Im dumb to SCROGS too. This is the first real contact ive been able to get through this site.


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

I seriously help put on a door to a shitty Jeep with Gorilla Tape. Thats all it took to make me a believer.


----------



## hisser (Dec 16, 2010)

Tobiasglenn2010 said:


> Haha Gorilla Tape deserves a Nobel Prize. As for nutes, im totally dumb to them. I get the concept but have never dealt with them first hand. Ive read alot about Advanced Nutrients stuff being good plus its coco safe. What kind would you reccomend? Did you go 18/6 or 20/4? Sorry for the barage of questions. Thanks! for everything!
> 
> PS Im dumb to SCROGS too. This is the first real contact ive been able to get through this site.


you can use any nutes as long as they work in coco(even miracle gro tomato nutes work) but always use 1/4 to 1/2 recommended dosage. you can go anywhere from 18/6 to 24/7 I always go 24/7, but any will work.
SCROG is the same as LST but for lazy people, all you have to do is bend the highest cola under the net or at a 90 degrees angle, each time you do that new colas form and you keep bending them till the area gets filled, the earlier you start bending em the faster it fills.

Did you try making a new thread in the newbie sub forum? I'm sure lots of people will answer your questions if its harder than using google


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks again! Ive read into alot of LST stuff and i was about to ask that next. I like the 24/7. No timer needed haha. Ill definitely check out the newbie forum. Im sorry if ive interupted anything.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 16, 2010)

JesterD: How close is your light mate? Name me off some stats on your grow. Nutes, light, PH ect. Can go from there.

Tobias: Welcome mate. Your room stats look good. CoCo is indeed a good medium for new growers. It is in the perfect PH range for canna. Is doesn't get more acidic as it breaks down like peat based medium does. So you won't need to amend with lime. 

Hang around the thread, post up some pics. The AF team in here is here to help mate. Not to scare off ppl. 


Hisser: Your ICU's are big! I am going to do a seed run of some ICU right away here. Lots of them on the go, you FD.. Can't wait to see if you guys end up with any colour!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

> Thanks again! Ive read into alot of LST stuff and i was about to ask that next. I like the 24/7. No timer needed haha. Ill definitely check out the newbie forum. Im sorry if ive interupted anything.​


Dude... you got the dream team in this thread... glad to have another friend on here.. always welcome and don't hesitate to ask for help

j​


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

41943420 said:


> i like the video thats sweet lookin butta


Lol.. yeah it is.. they have other vids with great recipes too.. oil, alcohol, etc etc.. though mossy and BH's alcohol method is far superior... FAAAAAAR!

And the choco will make you multi-gasm all the way to the top! 

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 16, 2010)

The Usual Slutspects...


----------



## PSPitBull (Dec 17, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> And a few more. Here you will see the strain BudWider as well as BadBetty.
> View attachment 1180317View attachment 1180318View attachment 1180320View attachment 1180321View attachment 1180322View attachment 1180323View attachment 1180324View attachment 1180325View attachment 1180326View attachment 1180327View attachment 1180328


Yum!!!!!! Starting the read now and I can tell this is going to be a long and interesting journey!!!


----------



## budolskie (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> budolski...just a thought...
> 
> Take precautions.
> 
> ...


they are staying in that cuboard m8 my lass says im not doing it again cos the house is stinking haha the post man sound i know him well from the pub football team neighbour has warned me they stink out side like im gona ask my mam to tak them there to dry in here attic


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 17, 2010)

new pics as promised, these ladies are almost done! u can see how Crystaly the pollinated girl is haha...
<my favorite
and Mossy let me say i feel like such an idiot for being in this thread soo long and not realizing that those Lowryder purple jems are yours...BRAVO!
im going to put an order in for these beans ASAP!, now on to my question, If i wannted to put a few Autos in the same Rubbermaid tub how many should i put in? the goal is to have a perpetual harvest going. Cropping out every 3 weeks or so


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 17, 2010)

well here is one more zoomed in


POST 420!!! time to Burn 1


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

Falling in love again..what am I to dooooooo...
I'm in love with yoooo..can't help it..







The race is on....thread is about 27 views off the 50,000......

*Help make FullD's day....view..view..view...Burst It.....*


----------



## K21701 (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> Falling in love again..what am I to dooooooo...
> I'm in love with yoooo..can't help it..
> 
> 
> ...


She is sooooo sexy!!!!


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/
That is some Mean Green...they look like proper little Stinkers.
I Love photo#13..zoomed on the next post.

JM...I was greedy this morning and sucked up the viewof your girls Before I went to the beach.
Bud site heaven...
going back for another look...with me cup of tea........cough...


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

> She is sooooo sexy!!!!


K21701......Cheers...she Really has my eye...
I have to say I have a Greedy eye..

how is your little newbie settling...?













FullD..you don't need a zoom to see they have DC written all over them...

look at the leaves...where someone has been having snack-attacks...


----------



## K21701 (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> K21701......Cheers...she Really has my eye...
> I have to say I have a Greedy eye..
> 
> how is your little newbie settling...?


They are both doing fantastic imo.....
 Here is Bubbles in her new home!!!




 My photo girl Queenie...she is getting topped this morning.

Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

> Thanks for asking!!!


No probs..I was gutted about your big girl..it was nice to see you had a replacement lined up.

What is Queenie..she has a very delicate elegance...looks as if she could be very spidery


----------



## K21701 (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> No probs..I was gutted about your big girl..it was nice to see you had a replacement lined up.
> 
> What is Queenie..she has a very delicate elegance...looks as if she could be very spidery


She is a Royal Queen Seeds Special Kush...a freebie from Attitude


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

She is Bonny....
when I saw Royal Queen..I thought she might be spanish..
they name all the dope after royalty over here.

They will both be nice to watch.


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

*50,014 views.....*
*You Burst it FullD*....                                   

*FULL MOSSY WIGGLE*.....








*This Thread is Officially HOT*


----------



## hisser (Dec 17, 2010)

man, I think I got some fungus gnats, small black ones, some of them are getting naughty too. do yellow sticky traps really work? I also read a chunk of raw potatoes attract larvae. I'm keeping humidity low and the soil dry up. the horrors of organics


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn m8....


> man, I think I got some fungus gnats, small black ones


Little black flies...come in the compo....?

Anybody any Ideas for hisser....?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> *50,014 views.....*
> *You Burst it FullD*....
> 
> *FULL MOSSY WIGGLE*.....
> ...


Job well done....bravo FullD!!!! 

Love the new avatar mossy!!!


----------



## hisser (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> Little black flies...come in the compo....?


I think the compost tea attracted them, I'm not seeing any damage yet & they're probably in love with your girls 


grats on the new record to FullD


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


>


Well now isnt that something nice to wake up too.
my oh my what a beautiful Lady you have there
I LOVE that fan its like its reaching out to hold your hand
Nice and balanced and just pleasing to the eye

the bud sites are gonna be something when they get to swelling
i cant wait to see what that crown looks like as she swells.


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

There are 3 what I would call Standard AF's in the pot with her...
But..
she is standing head and shoulder above the rest.
The Leaf has me...AND..the bud sites of course

Singed them last night..leaf and top bud on one of the standards.....looks like I'll have to take some decisions.









hisser...do you have a PH meter...something just clicked in my head...
in the UK we used to call them Vinegar flies..and I'm wondering what your PH RUN OFF is..
wondering if you are putting high acid out...attracting them 



> I'm not seeing any damage yet & they're probably in love with your girls


I've had them before..never noted any damage...just not nice...
Damn those girls are just Too hypnotic...
Talking about that....
I got a view of your girls today....

Lovely m8...they are Green & Lush.....
Looking forward to watching.





> Love the new avatar mossy!!!


Cheers..couldn't resist Mutley...I do a good impression of him when I snigger.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 17, 2010)

I love that trait right there, the way that those fans are balanced around the head like that
its graceful looking to me, the width is amazing and there is no doubt that its DC dom

Now if it does this......





Ill piss my pants


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> *50,014 views.....*
> *You Burst it FullD*....
> 
> *FULL MOSSY WIGGLE*.....
> ...


Nice and thank you guys i really do appreciate it 
its not all about making my day guys and gals
With out you there would be no views or replies
Just glad that it has gone where it has
Im glad to see its trucking along who knows where it may lead

Like BH said a few pages back. Its a good place to come and get info
you see people post seedlings and then come back with sexy looking plants
Ive seen the water technique being used by several growers now
as well as i am starting to see more tiered systems.

This is what its all about providing the info for them to get proper care.
And getting nice results in the end.

Keep up the good work guys and Karma sent to all


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

Is that one from TH's forum...I recognise it.
The DC doms on the last run started to do the tric/twist/leaf edge..
But I took them down because of the salts damage...
so Fingers Crossed Eh!

I thought it was Friday yesterday....so I guess I'll just have to celebrate all over again today.

BTW...Roxi(y)...?

Mingingly cold yesterday when I pollenated.
When I went back up to clean the glass-house...mmm...mmm...mmm
Deeply Sexy Musky Sex Funk.
I Was impressed..
thought the cold would mute her...
but Maaann...she was Glowing..


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 17, 2010)

hisser said:


> I think the compost tea attracted them, I'm not seeing any damage yet & they're probably in love with your girls
> 
> 
> grats on the new record to FullD


A nice layer of perlite on the top of the soil should put the halt to them
also you can use small pea gravel to put an end to them too.

One way i attack them is i cut a slit in a paper plate and flip it upside down
place the stem in the slit itll it gets centered and press towards the soil.
It has worked for me a few times to irradicate the problem
i too see them from time to time using teas.

Also i use a natural defense in the box, aphid assassins
or aka Spiders. If i see a spider ill toss them in the box
they hurt nothing and take care of pests, in the spring ill through in some lady bugs


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

The dog cat watching...
I think they just do it to torment her...


----------



## budolskie (Dec 17, 2010)

heres mine after the chop lads im quite impressed looks like a bit


----------



## K21701 (Dec 17, 2010)

budolskie said:


> heres mine after the chop lads im quite impressed looks like a bit


 Looks yummy!!!!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> Is that one from TH's forum...I recognise it.
> The DC doms on the last run started to do the tric/twist/leaf edge..
> But I took them down because of the salts damage...
> so Fingers Crossed Eh!


No, i had that one in my links of research after i started hearing you talk about DC back when i first started my thread over at the other site. I had to figure out what all the buzz was about this Deep Chunk. Then i saw that and a few others and i had to pick my jaw up off the floor. Such a beautiful "freak" if you will. And i hate to hear that you had to throw the others out but....i have my fingers AND toes crossed that you see it again. Cause i would love to see it  



> I thought it was Friday yesterday....so I guess I'll just have to celebrate all over again today.


Even better my friend and why not 



> BTW...Roxi(y)...?


Roxi 



> Deeply Sexy Musky Sex Funk.


Nothing better than sweaty sex funk lol.
Especially when it tingles the nose as you open the room
I LOVE it. Im thinking about hitting my big ICU with JEM pollen
she is so big and indy dom and her leaves are perfectly balanced 
as the other one has the identity crisis of an 8 leaf pattern


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 17, 2010)

budolskie, 
again my friend they look fantastic. job well done cant wait to hear the smoke report on this one
as well as the dry numbers 

JM,
Girls are looking lush as always my friend there really starting to rocket over there

Joker,
I have to say i love that little one with the fat ass head. Stout little bitch
i like mine that way to, the plants that is


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

> Im thinking about hitting my big ICU with JEM pollen
> she is so big and indy dom and her leaves are perfectly balanced
> as the other one has the identity crisis of an 8 leaf pattern


Sounds like a Plan Man......
It will be Interesting to watch.

BTW..don't fear the 8's...
hit her with a Strong defined male of either 7 or 9 for 2 generations and it will probably Click her over.

budolski..can I come sleep in your cupboard.....

First time I harvested..I was told to stick everything in ladies tights/panty hose..
so I packed it all up and stuck it on the radiators...
come 4pm when the heating kicked in..
I Swear..the smell must have lifted the roof about 10 ft..
If I'd opened the door..you would have smelled it down your place....
it seemed to permeate everything.
Had to meet the postman at the bottom of the road for a week.

Good Luck m8..dying to hear what you think when you Test her....

small tip...Fill the Fridge....she looks like she will have horiffic munchies.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 17, 2010)

hisser said:


> man, I think I got some fungus gnats, small black ones, some of them are getting naughty too. do yellow sticky traps really work? I also read a chunk of raw potatoes attract larvae. I'm keeping humidity low and the soil dry up. the horrors of organics


 I had a horrible fungus gnat problem with my last outing. They are little bastards to get rid of. I started trying to cover the top of my soil with a layer of sand. It worked well enough but it was washing into the soil to easily. I now use a fine pea gravel to cover the surface of the soil. It definitely helps keep them in check. When they were bad I was cutting flystrips into 1' pieces and putting them in the pot


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, Take a break for a minute or two and this thread will leave you behind


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

> Roxi


Hugging the 1ltr vinegar bottle..good job I transplanted eh..







This one is sitting with her fingers over her main bud shouting..get that pollen away from me..
professional virgin...







how's thing going with the nursing...
and 
have you got your time for you trip...

BTW..I left the camera outdoor yesterday..-1C...Flattened the battery completely..
so my date is out 'til I re-set.

I'll catch up with my mails Shortly.

Getting wrong for sitting yapping here all day....heigh-ho....

BTW teflondummy...for my air.
I buffer 50 ltrs in a half sized bin..and bubble for a couple of hours to make sure it is well mixed.
Then I scoop a watering can in the morning..pop the bubbles in while I take the dog out..
(1-2 hours..)
and water from there.

BTW..FullD..my aerated pot germs have just shown their heads..so they are on soil bubbling.
Fingers Crossed.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> Hugging the 1ltr vinegar bottle..good job I transplanted eh..
> This one is sitting with her fingers over her main bud shouting..get that pollen away from me..
> professional virgin...


Well i must say that they look fantastic. Im sure that she is smiling down on this one. She loved to chew leaves and im sure that she would devour those. makes me smile my friend.

Seems one of them knows what the deal is, hiding her stuff like that. 




> how's thing going with the nursing...
> and have you got your time for you trip...


the nursing is going there only seems to be one that is responsive the others dont have much drive. I also think i know what happened to her. I was talking to caretaker as not only care for the plants but the rest of my chores while gone such as my animals and other gardens/plants.

He told me on my last trip that she was in heat, only issue was that there was a new yellow lab at caretakers due to a recent family move in, well needless to say there may have been a chance he got to her in a frenzy one day. IF so it would explain 2 things the size of the pups and the fact that they were to big for to carry/ deliver. Needless to say caretaker feels awful, but it old him not to blame him self, things happen for a reason and dogs in heat are hard to control anywy. It just sucks that this was the entire outcome of the whole thing.

Not sure when the trip is yet i cant decide if i want to wait till the harvest or not. I know i have someone to take care of them but i kinda want to watch these. if they color up i want to watch the progression, cause ill be ticked if i miss something like that lol 
Plus i have to line it up with LadyD's vacation time. I am able to work from anywhere 



> BTW..I left the camera outdoor yesterday..-1C...Flattened the battery


careful my friend that can be hard on them. If i left mine out at that it would be toast period, its crazy the more you spend the more fragile they are seems like it should be the other way.




> BTW..FullD..my aerated pot germs have just shown their heads..so they are on soil bubbling.
> Fingers Crossed.


Finger and Toes crossed again my friend. I have not yet put it to use so this will be interesting. You are testing my theory before i can  Love it.

However now that you have, i have three transplants tonight that may just get the treatment. Found 5 more air pumps at a yard sell that need some use.


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Dude... you got the dream team in this thread... glad to have another friend on here.. always welcome and don't hesitate to ask for help
> 
> j​


Thanks alot man! Im really stoked to get it going. Im heading to the store today for my ph up and down, then i should be getting started. I was wondering if i should start germination in a smaller cup then transfer it to my 7 quart or just start it in the 7 quart pot? Ive germinated a ton of bagseeds for practice using the paper towel and bag method (the only way ive tried as well).


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 17, 2010)

Tobiasglenn2010 said:


> Thanks alot man! Im really stoked to get it going. Im heading to the store today for my ph up and down, then i should be getting started. I was wondering if i should start germination in a smaller cup then transfer it to my 7 quart or just start it in the 7 quart pot? Ive germinated a ton of bagseeds for practice using the paper towel and bag method (the only way ive tried as well).


 It is best to start them where they will finish. That being said sometimes transplant is necessary. Treat it like brain surgery if you do need to do it, clean hands and area, and a light touch. I still use the paper towel method, but I have just started them in soil


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> ..
> 
> HBS..
> 
> Congratulation m8....she looks Delish too..well grown...


Thanks allot man. I really couldn't have done it without you guys. 
Those bushmasters you have going over there are very impressive. Viva la vinegar! 

I woke up this morning with this incredibly sweet green smell emitting from outside my cab. Looks like I need to get on this odor control situation.


----------



## dargo (Dec 17, 2010)

just found a 6 on a (have a guess) male, unlike the 8 this has the split down the middle and all the way down the stem, almost 2 3's but more like a 7 with the middle sliced in two!


----------



## mossys (Dec 17, 2010)

Cut and Keep post....

*QUICK GUIDE to growing GOOD AF's.*

*Mossys K.I.S.S.....*

(*K*eep. *I*t. *S*imple. *S*tupid...)

*2 days Before you germ*..
put seed in a gentle heat for 2 days to make sure they are dry..

*Get potting compost US..universal compost..Europe.*
*Minimum pot Depth 12 inches..*
(or see FullD's guide on "how to grow Fat Bitches in small pots"...)

*The day before you germ..*
Loosely fill pot with compost..do Not firm down.
Tap the bottom of the pot on something solid a couple of times and the compo will find a level.
Water it and place somewhere warm.

*Germ day.*
Put the seed in the pot and lightly cover with about 1/4 inch compo.
Lightly water the fresh layer of compo.

Leave somewhere Dark and Warm.
They don't need light until they break through.

*Day 10-14*
they are going to need a dilute feed...just to help them sex.
1 teaspoon..5 ml sugar diluted in 1 pint of water will do it.
If you want to get technical...50% strength canna VEG fert..or 50% tomato veg food fert.

*Do not over fertilise*.

*After Sex..*
2 days after they sex they will be hungry..
give them 50% dilute canna Flower fert..or 50% tomato fruit fert.

*Only feed them Once a week.*
*Makes around 5 or 6 feeds in their lives.*

*1 week Before expected harvest time*...
change to Plain water for every watering.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> 2 days after they sex they will be hungry..


 Shit 2 days.....I am hungry right after sex!!!!!


----------



## b.R. (Dec 17, 2010)

This thread is lookin good everybody..!!.. thought i would post some pics and update you all on the progress of my girls... I am about 10 days or more away on harvest of the pakistan ryder and the ak48. The first pics are of the blue himalaya at 47 days. 2nd and 3rd pics are the pakistan ryder at 55 days and the last 2 pics are the ak48 at 52 days, I got several more auto's on the way as we speak... Any comments or suggestions are always appreciated... Thanks everybody and good luck to all.....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 17, 2010)

dargo said:


> just found a 6 on a (have a guess)View attachment 1330234View attachment 1330235 male, unlike the 8 this has the split down the middle and all the way down the stem, almost 2 3's but more like a 7 with the middle sliced in two!


dargo i have seen this before my friend, and i have to say i am starting to think that its part of the Afghan lineage.







they come on real strong as she gets older, also BH and I have seen that they LOVE to be fed. Saw this in one of my BadBetties it gets really wild as it gets older in leaf age.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> Cut and Keep post....
> 
> *QUICK GUIDE to growing GOOD AF's.*


Nice touch there mossy getting new comers up to speed!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 17, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Nice touch there mossy getting new comers up to speed!


 Yes thank you mossy. It is nice to have them re posted in such a clear manner. A lot of people stop in and the info can be hard to find in such a massive thread, but repeated often enough It will sink in and pay off for people that stick around to listen.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 17, 2010)

Check out my road runner. It is getting fat, I think the coyote will be catching it soon.. I have been a carpenter for close to twenty years and have hands like catchers mitts.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 17, 2010)

b.R. said:


> View attachment 1330265View attachment 1330264View attachment 1330263View attachment 1330262View attachment 1330261View attachment 1330260
> This thread is lookin good everybody..!!.. thought i would post some pics and update you all on the progress of my girls... I am about 10 days or more away on harvest of the pakistan ryder and the ak48. The first pics are of the blue himalaya at 47 days. 2nd and 3rd pics are the pakistan ryder at 55 days and the last 2 pics are the ak48 at 52 days, I got several more auto's on the way as we speak... Any comments or suggestions are always appreciated... Thanks everybody and good luck to all.....


 Those fuckers are making my brain quiver.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 17, 2010)

TeflonD: Mosquito dunks will take care of a gnat problem. I have also used predetor mites.

Both products kill the larva, and break the cycle.

Edit:
since i read back that Hisser is having issues too, same applies mate. Like FD said as well, perlite works well too. The larva are feeding on the organic matter in the soil. So if it's dry and barren the cycle will again break down.

I don't remember the name of the product, but it's like a big air freshner. You hang it in the grow room, it gives off some thing toxic to the hatched larva (adult gnat). A local grow shop should have it. If i remember the name of it, i'll come back and post it later today some time.

Bh.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> BH...It was something I was going to tell everyone that is hybriding.
> Your girl is gonna get Ripped..guaranteed..
> The Better she is..the Faster it will happen.
> 
> ...


 He posted on his site that it would be sometime in early 2011...
The DF automatic Haze is nothing like Haze at all, I grew 2 of them and they were some of the most indy dominant strains I've ever grown.

I'll post some pics of the ALF#3 because she really enjoyed her last feeding and shes reeking nicely.
The HBD is greener than ever.

Have a good weekend everybody!


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 17, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Joker,
> I have to say i love that little one with the fat ass head. Stout little bitch
> i like mine that way to, the plants that is


yeah thats my favorite one, rock hard head on her. Height was a big concern for me so i love the short stocky bitches

thanks for the props all


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I'm glad theres no catchin up to do! jeez! I was JUST here! lol

FD congrats! over 50k before the weekend!



> job well done....bravo FullD!!!!
> Love the new avatar mossy!!!


seconded




> hisser...do you have a PH meter...something just clicked in my head...
> in the UK we used to call them Vinegar flies..and I'm wondering what your PH RUN OFF is..
> wondering if you are putting high acid out...attracting them
> Mingingly cold yesterday when I pollenated.
> ...


vinegar flies, you mean like fruit flies? if so, they are relentless little bastards... you have to kill their breeding envirnment life cycle is about 24 hrs to a week depending on variety... (whennstudying nature one must also be an entymologist as most processes in nature are tied together by some small bug!)




> Nothing better than sweaty sex funk lol.
> Especially when it tingles the nose as you open the room
> I LOVE it. Im thinking about hitting my big ICU with JEM pollen
> she is so big and indy dom and her leaves are perfectly balanced
> as the other one has the identity crisis of an 8 leaf pattern





> small tip...Fill the Fridge....she looks like she will have horiffic munchies


 
Couldn't agree more!



> Wow, Take a break for a minute or two and this thread will leave you behind





> Finger and Toes crossed again my friend. I have not yet put it to use so this will be interesting. You are testing my theory before i can Love it.
> However now that you have, i have three transplants tonight that may just get the treatment. Found 5 more air pumps at a yard sell that need some use.


you know they make high volume, multiple ouput airpumps for fairly cheap, right? just thought I'd make you aware... next photo shoot I do I'll throw a pic of one 




> Cut and Keep post....
> QUICK GUIDE to growing GOOD AF's.
> Mossys K.I.S.S.....
> (Keep. It. Simple. Stupid...)
> ...





> Nice touch there mossy getting new comers up to speed!


Yup, gotta concure here... this'll be going right in my file... and be re-poested regularly for newbies... lol 

Mosser, thanks on the compliments on me plant m8... they're rocking... I'm excited and I'll keep the pics flowing!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 17, 2010)

> He posted on his site that it would be sometime in early 2011...
> The DF automatic Haze is nothing like Haze at all, I grew 2 of them and they were some of the most indy dominant strains I've ever grown.
> 
> I'll post some pics of the ALF#3 because she really enjoyed her last feeding and shes reeking nicely.
> ...


N.C., If I remember correctly the Haze line has skunk in the background, I think a couple of backcrosses as well... so it makes sense when crossed with an auto it would come out more Indy dominant... from what I understaood of the genetics for the orginal haze, they basically just balanced enough sativa there to get the up buzz... the rest was kept indy for height, weight, and bud density. I'm very interested to see the auto version! I have some Super Silver haze (photos) going right now... pics if youlike

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 17, 2010)

Also on the fruit flies... to catch and reduce population... a little water and vinegar in the bottom of a jar, and add a little dish soap (dawn etc.) they go in to lay larvae and the dawn ph is way out and kills them and their larvae.


If the gnats you speak of are similar, this may also help reduce population 
J


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 17, 2010)

@Dargo...
Are you growing any more Super AF's at the moment?
What was the final weight? Also, What strain was it again?


----------



## DirtyDiana (Dec 17, 2010)

I have my 4 girls under 2 400 watt blue lights. Is this ok or should I be using HID's or something else? I had no idea these RR's (roadrunners) I had were AF's, (they were a free gift with order) until 2 weeks after planting I saw a chit load of white hairs. Also with the help of FullDuplex


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 17, 2010)

hisser said:


> man, I think I got some fungus gnats, small black ones, some of them are getting naughty too. do yellow sticky traps really work? I also read a chunk of raw potatoes attract larvae. I'm keeping humidity low and the soil dry up. the horrors of organics


I've seen results with these "Hot Shot No Pest Strips" pics of the product if you google that. 
those and moquito dunks


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 17, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> N.C., If I remember correctly the Haze line has skunk in the background, I think a couple of backcrosses as well... so it makes sense when crossed with an auto it would come out more Indy dominant... from what I understaood of the genetics for the orginal haze, they basically just balanced enough sativa there to get the up buzz... the rest was kept indy for height, weight, and bud density. I'm very interested to see the auto version! I have some Super Silver haze (photos) going right now... pics if youlike
> 
> J


Yeah, Lets have some pics of your SSH JM...
The auto Hazes from DinaFem that I grew were indy through and through man buzz and all, This is a couple pics of one of them when it was young but you'll see what I meen.
I've seen autos that are really Sativa dominant expecially autos with AK-47 heritage and they carry a more Sativa type buzz as well.


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 17, 2010)

mossys said:


> ANON...Cheers m8..Much appreciated...I have been dying to see them...
> 
> wooooo.....hooooo........Pretty Girls.....


Thank you much my friend! your latest pics are lookin veery nice. you could saw down that plant with its own leaves


----------



## K21701 (Dec 17, 2010)

WooHoo!!!! Christmas came early at my house!!! My order from Attitude arrived....and the best part....the super stealthy coffee mug!!!! lmao 

Doing the Happy Dance!!!!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 17, 2010)

K21701 said:


> WooHoo!!!! Christmas came early at house!!! My order from Attitude arrived....and the best part....the super stealthy coffee mug!!!! lmao
> 
> Doing the Happy Dance!!!!


 I didn't order anything but I was given 2x LowLife Auto Blueberry feminized & 1x Buddha White drawrf feminized today
Nothing like the feeling of geting new beans.
The first autoflowering strain that I grew was auto BB, Its the plant in my avatar pic...


----------



## K21701 (Dec 17, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I didn't order anything but I was given 2x LowLife Auto Blueberry feminized & 1x Buddha White drawrf feminized today
> Nothing like the feeling of geting new beans.
> The first autoflowering strain that I grew was auto BB, Its the plant in my avatar pic...


It is a great feeling....now I just have to wait until after the holidays to do anything with them....something to look forward to in the New Year!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 17, 2010)

Sexy lil ladies ya got there, huh? Yeah the majority of my outdoor this last year was SSH...

These are clones from newly started mother sept.

these are aso from Marijuana-seeds.nl

I'll try an find some finished product shots from harvest.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 17, 2010)

> I didn't order anything but I was given 2x LowLife Auto Blueberry feminized & 1x Buddha White drawrf feminized today
> Nothing like the feeling of geting new beans.
> The first autoflowering strain that I grew was auto BB, Its the plant in my avatar pic...


Well I hope thats an indicator of how my 7 BB's will do!


Tunrs out the only pic I saved was the one on the chair there... the others are all Kona Mist... they were 12' high and yielded minimum 1/4 lb ea!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 17, 2010)

K21... better watch out...that happy dance is makin me happier than i think it should! lol

congrats on ur seeds arriving!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 17, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> K21... better watch out...that happy dance is makin me happier than i think it should! lol
> 
> congrats on ur seeds arriving!


Thanks John..


----------



## DirtyDiana (Dec 17, 2010)

Here are a few shots of my lil ladies. These are the Roadrunners that I didnt know were AF's. Anyone have an idea what the few brown tips could be from?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 17, 2010)

K2: Great that your beans arrived. Knew they would. 10 years of ordering them. Never lost a pack to border services.

JM: Nice plant mate.. Wish i could grow them that big. My season is too short however. Autos it is for me.

Diana: Looking good so far. I think you have the beginings on a Mag def going on. 

This is what an early mag def looks like.






Here is some reading for you..



> Magnesium is mobile in the marijuana plant so if there is a deficiency, the chloroplasts in the middle-aged leaves that are below the flowering top are broken down and the magnesium is transported to the young parts. This process of breaking down the chlorophyll is manifested in the rust brown spots and/or vague, cloud-like chlorotic spots between the veins. It is more difficult to extract magnesium from the older leaves because the magnesium is an intrinsic part of the organic material. A minor magnesium deficiency has little effect on flowering despite the fact that the formation of flowers makes the magnesium deficiency symptoms worse.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 17, 2010)

Been a while since I've logged on, but great to see this thread still kicking ass. Great job FD and Mossy for such a successful thread. Just to update some of you that are familiar with my grow, my Sagamatha Star Ryder still hasn't started to flower yet and it's on day 32. I don't think it's going to flower unless I make it do so. The fan leaves are just freaking huge which is an indicator to me that this is NOT an AF. This really sucks too cause it's going to throw off my whole rotation big time, as I really have no where else to put that plant for 12 hours of dark. So now I am pretty much forced to finish out my current rotation on 20/4 and when they are done flower the ONE plant(Star Ryder) for the next 2 months at least, or I just pull it and chock it up as a loss. Any advice?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 17, 2010)

Well that sucks hitman. Sorry to hear that. I have 1 that is a non AF and I am just going to wait til my autos are done before I start her on 12/12. I wouldn't chop her down. (it would be very hard for me to do that) Are you possibly able to take her out of your grow area after she has recieved 12 hours of light each day? Maybe stick her in a box for 12?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 17, 2010)

Has any of you guys tried the Kanabia autos? I am thinking about trying out some Gnomo and maybe some Tia Fantasy with my next order.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 17, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Well that sucks hitman. Sorry to hear that. I have 1 that is a non AF and I am just going to wait til my autos are done before I start her on 12/12. I wouldn't chop her down. (it would be very hard for me to do that) Are you possibly able to take her out of your grow area after she has recieved 12 hours of light each day? Maybe stick her in a box for 12?


I have been considering that, but the plant is already 2 feet tall including its pot, and if it grows three times its size in flower, that would put it at 5 feet including pot. I need a big box, lol.


----------



## drmarcusg (Dec 17, 2010)

i made a dark room with black plastic sheeting from lowes....two pieces inside eachother...mine is prolly 5x6x4


----------



## Bighill (Dec 17, 2010)

Hitman indis don't stretch too much in flower.

I'd try to save it too, ive puffed some BC HempStar that is really really nice. Might be a nice moma.
I was thinking of getting a pack of the starryders just to work them. If there is so much doubt about the strain's AF tendency i dunno if i can trust what's in it.. So i didn't bother.

This is the star i can get. Shitty trim on it though. Needed a better flush too. But nice stuff none the less.







Edit
Found a few more of the same batch.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for that idea on the black plastic drmarcus and also BH about my height concerns.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 17, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Has any of you guys tried the Kanabia autos? I am thinking about trying out some Gnomo and maybe some Tia Fantasy with my next order.


I am going to test them here in the new year. I am with you mate that Auto Thai sounds great. You could get that and the Auto power skunk, then you could remake some of the nice 12/12 strains with full auto  lol.

The power skunk is really up my alley. I've had a hard time finding out where they got their PS used in the cross.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds like that would be a match made in heaven BH.

I really like the option to mix and match seeds that http://www.castle-marijuana-seeds.com offers. You can order any single seed of any strain. I just haven't heard of anyone ordering from them and I don't think they offer freebies.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 17, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Sounds like that would be a match made in heaven BH.
> 
> I really like the option to mix and match seeds that http://www.castle-marijuana-seeds.com offers. You can order any single seed of any strain. I just haven't heard of anyone ordering from them and I don't think they offer freebies.


you can mix and match seeds at Attitude also. Just go to the pick and mix section.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 17, 2010)

Bighill said:


> K2: Great that your beans arrived. Knew they would. 10 years of ordering them. Never lost a pack to border services.
> 
> JM: Nice plant mate.. Wish i could grow them that big. My season is too short however. Autos it is for me.
> 
> ...


 
My season is too short too... had to start indoor... and just beat the terminal frost (lucklily)

thnx!


----------



## Bighill (Dec 17, 2010)

> My season is too short too... had to start indoor... and just beat the terminal frost (lucklily)
> 
> thnx!


Looks like you got her down in time. Filled the truckbed up nicely.
You need a topper for that (ranger?) Black the windows out. I'd be sweating bullets going down the highway like that.. lol, you got a steel pair or what mate? lol

Was a strange year this summer for me, weather wise. I felt like a bloody storm chaser this year. Trying to beat the storms to the spot. In a place that sees little rain, weeks and weeks of rain and below av temps.. I couldn't even water them with nutes, the soil was so wet all year.
Here's to hoping for a better 2011 season.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 17, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Looks like you got her down in time. Filled the truckbed up nicely.
> You need a topper for that (ranger?) Black the windows out. I'd be sweating bullets going down the highway like that.. lol, you got a steel pair or what mate? lol
> 
> Was a strange year this summer for me, weather wise. I felt like a bloody storm chaser this year. Trying to beat the storms to the spot. In a place that sees little rain, weeks and weeks of rain and below av temps.. I couldn't even water them with nutes, the soil was so wet all year.
> Here's to hoping for a better 2011 season.


Titanium ballz actually! lol Just transporting on internal property... def not down the road like that! lol
Not a ranger actually a toyota.. lol but it does seem to have the same bed style huh? good to know!
This summer was real hot... lots o watering... busted my ass and loved every minute of it! but last summer was just as you described... my tomatoes were a fight to get ANY yields off of... didn't do a grow that year... thank god actually! rained the entire f---ing summer last year!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;cqDNPO2X7Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqDNPO2X7Dg[/video]

Justt a lil progressive view

SMOKE IT!


----------



## shroomyshroom (Dec 17, 2010)

my NYLD seeds don't have long to go b4 I can share some with my friends, you know who you are that helped me out in my hour of need 

a few pics of them


----------



## Bighill (Dec 17, 2010)

Woot AF canna porn. 

All i have to offer ATM is some lonely seed shots. Started some ICU's and ALF's tonight. Sick of having nothing to share 












Bh.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 17, 2010)

> All i have to offer


, he says!

lol

those are some purty little beans right der....

shroomy, lookin good bro... leaf color is interesting, is that possible some cal/mag buildup?
mossy? FD? any1?


----------



## shroomyshroom (Dec 18, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> , he says!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


i hope not LOL


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello to all.
This is my first post on RIU. Ive been fallowing this thread for a long time. I just got my first sets of auto beans today.
Russian Rocket Fule and Himalaya Blue Diesel. Now I feel I can start posting here.
I would also like to thank all the posters here for all the awesome info. (Figured I would intro my self before I jumped in) Sorry if im jacking your thread.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Hello to all.
> This is my first post on RIU. Ive been fallowing this thread for a long time. I just got my first sets of auto beans today.
> Russian Rocket Fule and Himalaya Blue Diesel. Now I feel I can start posting here.
> I would also like to thank all the posters here for all the awesome info. (Figured I would intro my self before I jumped in) Sorry if im jacking your thread.


 Welcome and you have the best group of people right here to help you out along the way...


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you all for the welcome
Guess i should give the rundown on what i got to work with. its as low budget as shit gets i think.
150watt hps
miracle grow seed starter mix & organic ferts
5 gal grow bags
in a 30 gal tote lined with aluminum foil 
(yes its that ghetto lol) 
im slowly working on building my set up little by little but moneys tight so any feed back would be helpful


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

Morning all....
When you are in Love with a Beauiful Woman..it's hard.....

Oguns..







DC BX1


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> When you are in Love with a Beauiful Woman..it's hard.....


She is definitely a sexy azz bitch!!!!!


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

Morning K21701..how things...?


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

It's pics like that mossy that have started me on my auto path that lady looks like shes gonna pack the weight on for ya real nice.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

She is beautiful mossy


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> Morning K21701..how things...?


Besides being up since 4AM East Coast time things are good...Here is my little girl just as happy as can be!!!!


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers m8's...Much appreciated...

ENCOUNTERZERO 


> It's pics like that mossy that have started me on my auto path that lady looks like shes gonna pack the weight on for ya real nice.


They are Addictive m8..once you grow one..they have you....
We have some Well grown Himalayan Blues here..you might have noticed..so you won't be short of information/help.


> Guess i should give the rundown on what i got to work with. its as low budget as shit gets i think.


Nah..I beat you on budget for my outdoor...pot/compo/seed...

I already have the pots...make my own seed...and use budget potting compost.. 
(I've already woorked out that if I didn't grow my own..I couldn't afford my habit..)

My Best tip..keep it Simple..more people kill AF's by Over-ferting than Under-ferting.


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

> Besides being up since 4AM East Coast time things are good...Here is my little girl just as happy as can be!!!!


Being a med user I Think 4am is the lonliest time in the world.
Work..or Pain..?

Yeah..Bubbles is looking good..2 days since she was moved to her new home..no noticible damage...
she should be lifting by tomorrow.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> Being a med user I Think 4am is the lonliest time in the world.
> Work..or Pain..?
> 
> Yeah..Bubbles is looking good..2 days since she was moved to her new home..no noticible damage...
> she should be lifting by tomorrow.


Insomnia....for 2 years now. Took Ambien for some time which no longer works unless I over medicate then feel like shit in the morning. Work also but not until 9....


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

> He told me on my last trip that she was in heat, only issue was that there was a new yellow lab at caretakers due to a recent family move in, well needless to say there may have been a chance he got to her in a frenzy one day. IF so it would explain 2 things the size of the pups and the fact that they were to big for to carry/ deliver. Needless to say caretaker feels awful, but it old him not to blame him self, things happen for a reason and dogs in heat are hard to control anywy. It just sucks that this was the entire outcome of the whole thing.


Aw wow Bro..that explains a Lot.
I just though it was one of these Minature problems..they can have a lot of problems carrying.
Damn..I bet the caretaker feels like sh*t.

BTW..don't want to teach me granny to suck eggs..
But..
you do know about tickling their bits with a cotton-wool pad after they feed so they express their waste..?
karma sent for the poor little things.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

Ive seen alot of blue him grows allover here and youtube ive been impressed as hell with what ive seen on here. the one thou it seems i cant find anything on really is the russian rocket fule. your right on the ferts ive seen people burn nice full growers into nothing but sticks almost made me cry. I live in the middle of nowhere and good smoke is hard as hell to find without payin out the ass ive seen good stuff sell here $80 a gram (insane) and i to couldnt afford it thats why i started with this and i trying to help a few of my friends out with various health issues cause the docters here blow goats and wont do anything for them. Finding this sight and the good people here on it was a god send to me heres to all you tokers.


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

> Insomnia....for 2 years now. Took Ambien for some time which no longer works unless I over medicate then feel like shit in the morning. Work also but not until 9....


Yup..me too when I'm having my bad patches.
It is soul destroying isn't it..?

I hate 4am in the morning.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Hello to all.
> This is my first post on RIU. Ive been fallowing this thread for a long time. I just got my first sets of auto beans today.
> Russian Rocket Fule and Himalaya Blue Diesel. Now I feel I can start posting here.
> I would also like to thank all the posters here for all the awesome info. (Figured I would intro my self before I jumped in) Sorry if im jacking your thread.


 Welcome to the party. This is a great thread full of useful info and good people. I have HBD on the way Along with Onyx. It is nice to find people growing the same thing, it brings out my competitive nature.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

I doubt like hell id be able to rate with you guys but i will sure as hell try. i saw the damage you guys do when it come to growing all i got to try and hold my own with here is a button a broken stick some duct tape and a prayer lol. good to know im always among friends here and the info ive gained from this thread and looking at all the grows steming from this just blew my mind.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> Yup..me too when I'm having my bad patches.
> It is soul destroying isn't it..?
> 
> I hate 4am in the morning.


 I am so glad that my insomnia wasn't permanent. I had a 4 or five month stretch without any real sleep. I was starting to fall apart. It just kind of got better on its own. I was stressed beyond belief at the time so I am sure that was the biggest part of the problem


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

Just had a side thought here shouldnt this be called the auto allstars cause ive seen autos on here just out some photos to shame.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> I doubt like hell id be able to rate with you guys but i will sure as hell try. i saw the damage you guys do when it come to growing all i got to try and hold my own with here is a button a broken stick some duct tape and a prayer lol. good to know im always among friends here and the info ive gained from this thread and looking at all the grows steming from this just blew my mind.


 I am new to these autos myself, But I have grown photo periods indoor and outdoor with some success. I think I will be growing my little marijuana midgets for years to come.


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

lowrdr grew RRF...he hasn't been in lately but if I see him I will hook you up.
Being with him when he grew I think she was pretty Good Standard..nothing unusual in her demands.
his phenos were Scatty..lots of pheno variation...but I'm not sure what F she was when he got her.



> Finding this sight and the good people here on it was a god send to me heres to all you tokers.


Cheers m8..we have a realGood Vibe going here..and you sound as if you will fit right in.


> i to couldnt afford it thats why i started with this and i trying to help a few of my friends out with various health issues cause the docters here blow goats and wont do anything for them


Someone has to have compassion in their hearts...

I would make it Compulsory for over 40's...we Need it....
Life is So much Sweeter if you can cut the pain.

Don't forget..you must Try to IBL the seed you Have..keep your costs down..


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

It's all about the art not the artist


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

that would be great cause info on the rockets is like almost non-exsistant and I know how bad it gets for the people im trying to help cause I my self suffer like hell having half my spine rods and screws. if it wasnt for cannabis i dont think i could make it thru the day doctors here are pretty much worthless they only help the people with cash. i thank everyone for the advice and kind words in advance its good to have a home now.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

I just looked in on you grow of the bhd's they are wicked man gold star for you my friend. i was just fliping thru high times and found the article on veganics kyle kushman started anyone think that would work with autos too?


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

> if it wasnt for cannabis i dont think i could make it thru


Yup..been there.


> they only help the people with cash.


Pain relief should not have to depend on the cash in your pocket..it should be a basic human right.
Sad world we live in.

Got some tips on pollenation for small growers..
AND..
the simplest ever recipie for canna vodka..made from your waste leaf..that relieves pain in the places smoking doesn't reach.

Speed & Safety for them....


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

its sad things work like they do for people who need them help. im a info sponge man fire away i take all info offered to me no matter what it is. hell might even write a book with it all everyone here will get the credit for it ill just put it together for newbies like my self to fallow.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> Yup..me too when I'm having my bad patches.
> It is soul destroying isn't it..?
> 
> I hate 4am in the morning.


If it would have happened at a different time in my life then yes, it very well could have been soul destroying. I have made some bad choices in my life where people are concerned and about 10 years back took a different outlook on life....which was that I wasn't going to care what other people thought of me. I was going to do what I wanted, when I wanted and if you didn't like it, to bad.(as long as it didn't hurt others) So far it has worked for me...I feel better and am happier now then I have ever been. I have 4 beautiful children and 3 adorable grandsons...life doesn't get much better!!! 


Okay stepping down off my soapbox now!!!!! lol


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

nothing wrong with being proud of your self and family K2. I found a cup of hot green tea with honey in it helped me sleep alot better. the sleepy time tea worked good too if i remember right it was celestial seasons brand.


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

FullD..


> You are testing my theory before i can  Love it.


Fingers Crossed...but seeing how your oxygenated water works..it has to be worth a shot.

Probably different to the thread you watched..but...
*a Mossy K.I.S.S.*

I have the air-stone in the top 1/3rd of the pot........
I want the oxygen for the tap root..to give it the oomph to dive to the bottom 2/3rds.

I have one of the flat long air stones....
so I put a 1/2 inch layer of perlite right across the top of the compo.
Bedded the stone there..Upside down..thinking the watered compo coming from above might clog it up..
so face down.
Then another thin layer of perlite above..
then the compo top.

I have it right in the middle and I have sown two rows of seed either side.

I Think that the lighter perlite surrounded by wet compo May make an oxygen pocket..
because it will be harder for the air to escape into the compo.
Line of least resistance.

If it works..I may add more air stones...
But hey..Test first eh... 

If it fails..I have lost a few ALF#3..no hardship...


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

I tried something similar to that and it seemed like it worked pretty good till the line cloged up i just had air line with perforated holes in run thru the bottom and you could see the air bubbles coming up when watering kinda seemed like it made the soil dry a little faster.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> Aw wow Bro..that explains a Lot.
> I just though it was one of these Minature problems..they can have a lot of problems carrying.


Yeah the more and more that i think about it the more it really would make sense. She has had several litters in the past and they were smaller than dollar bills after born. These were the size if not bigger than a dollar bill. It only makes sense now.




> you do know about tickling their bits with a cotton-wool pad after they feed so they express their waste..?
> karma sent for the poor little things.


The two that have made it to today are going potty atm. So far so good. If these 2 can make it another week i feel ill be out of the critical woods. Im hoping they have their eyes open by then. Cause if they do theyll pretty much make it.
Fingers crossed



mossys said:


> FullD..
> 
> Fingers Crossed...but seeing how your oxygenated water works..it has to be worth a shot.


Thats what i was thinkning too, it has to have some kind of benefit 




> I have one of the flat long air stones....
> so I put a 1/2 inch layer of perlite right across the top of the compo.
> Bedded the stone there..Upside down..thinking the watered compo coming from above might clog it up..
> so face down.
> ...


Good call on flipping it. The compo will clog the stone. I will be inserting mine into a sponge to assist in water holding as well as to keep the dirt out. I figure that if i have a sponge in there with o2 on it any water left will constantly have o2. This way the left over water doesnt become damaging.
I have it right in the middle and I have sown two rows of seed either side.




> If it works..I may add more air stones...


If it works i see more airstones getting purchased by a few floks 

I


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 18, 2010)

@ENCOUNTERZERO

Welcome to the party my friend. As most have told you and from what you have read here were all here to have a good time 

Good luck with the grow and am glad that you found us and decided to join in. 

Always remember the only dumb question is the one that you didnt ask. 

G/L and karma sent


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 18, 2010)

ok guys i was out taking care of these pups and keeping tabs on the ladies and this thread woofed in one fay i know we talk about it all the time
but i am usually on top of the pages and threads, so i dont miss much, until i woke up this morning. It may take me a while to go through it all and i have a few PM's to check

ill be in and out all day today and i need to get the 4 week pics up. the cab is filling up

Mossy that Ogun's looks fantastic she is quite the beaut. Like ENCOUNTERZERO said that thing is gonna swell so nice.....,


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about you pup man i know how it is going thru that ill burn one for you and one in her memory. I was wondering about the veganics thing and if it would work with the autos heres what im talking about if no one has herd of it http://kushmanveganics.com/kush/ it in theroy sounds like it would work with autos as well as photos and the vid they have on there of the dudes first grow i almost shit a gold brick.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> nothing wrong with being proud of your self and family K2. I found a cup of hot green tea with honey in it helped me sleep alot better. the sleepy time tea worked good too if i remember right it was celestial seasons brand.


Oh Honey, I wish it was as easy as drinking sleepy time tea!!!! Only thing that will knock me out for at least a good 4 hour stretch is a good narcotic high!!!! I have heard that papaya from Nirvana is good for achieving the results I am seeking. My tax return from good ole Uncle Sam will be put to good use next year!!!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 18, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Sorry to hear about you pup man i know how it is going thru that ill burn one for you and one in her memory. I was wondering about the veganics thing and if it would work with the autos heres what im talking about if no one has herd of it http://kushmanveganics.com/kush/ it in theroy sounds like it would work with autos as well as photos and the vid they have on there of the dudes first grow i almost shit a gold brick.


i think you just found me some reading material. I want to look deeper into this.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 18, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Oh Honey, I wish it was as easy as drinking sleepy time tea!!!! Only thing that will knock me out for at least a good 4 hour stretch is a good narcotic high!!!!


LOL but i understand this as well. Had a few nights here where i was dry *gasp* and sleep didnt go as normal. I too am an insomniac and i can tell when my levels drop. My brain just will not shut off. I can lay there all i want and if no ganja no sleepy. I still think that ties to my ADHD ....... in which as certain gluten free diet rapidly changed.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> LOL but i understand this as well. Had a few nights here where i was dry *gasp* and sleep didnt go as normal. I too am an insomniac and i can tell when my levels drop. My brain just will not shut off. I can lay there all i want and if no ganja no sleepy. I still think that ties to my ADHD ....... in which as certain gluten free diet rapidly changed.


Dry nights are the absolute worst!!! That is what prompted me to try to grow my own supply...sucks when you need it and there is none to be found!!!


----------



## dargo (Dec 18, 2010)

a few random photos before I catch up on the last 20 or so pages!!


On the non auto Psirens I have found.......

Psiren F1's - Blue Cheese Dominant
Psiren F2's - Cheese Dominant 
Psiren F3's - look to be Blueberry Dominant

Some of the F2's are more cheesy than the original cheese!!


Making some extra slow boil BHO in a glass bottle sat in the snow (dargos extremely stupid death wish method)


And the out of action greenhouse, daisy writting her name in the snow, and puppys found a hot drink fountain at the back of daisy lol.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

dargo said:


> a few random photos before I catch up on the last 20 or so pages!!
> 
> 
> On the non auto Psirens I have found.......
> ...


 OMG!!!! That is hilarious!!!! Thanks dargo...I needed that!!! Beautiful plant btw....


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a shit ton of free time to research things being disabled so if i come across anything that might be of a interest or help to anyone here ill be sure to post it ive been told countless time its growing ganja not reinventing the wheel. Without wanting to reinvent it youd never have half of the new things like the autos. there is one other thing i found that would be interesting to try using as well http://www.seedman.com/plantge.htm I have my own theory on using the gel cause i had something similar to it for feeding crickets it was a water absorbing gel it held a shit ton of water for days on end and its non toxic. just wondering if you put the gel in the liquid ferts and put them in soil and water like normal if it would keep ph.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M07JfIr0vOI&feature=related found more info on the plant gel


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 18, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Sorry to hear about you pup man i know how it is going thru that ill burn one for you and one in her memory. I was wondering about the veganics thing and if it would work with the autos heres what im talking about if no one has herd of it http://kushmanveganics.com/kush/ it in theroy sounds like it would work with autos as well as photos and the vid they have on there of the dudes first grow i almost shit a gold brick.


i know exactly what your talking about. i'd like to try this some day.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just went to the seedman site and read about the plant gel...looks like something I am going to have to try.


----------



## dargo (Dec 18, 2010)

I tryed them "water retaining crystals" out last summer in the greenhouse, It caused me nothin but problems. it might work with a organic water only compost recipe, but when using liquid feed I was stuck with plants I couldnt flush, once even slighly over fed it was impossible to sort the problem out so any problems just got worse. 

I now mix 50% water retaining crystals 50% perlite and grow lettuce in it. works a charm!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

dargo said:


> I now mix 50% water retaining crystals 50% perlite and grow lettuce in it. works a charm!


 How often do you water with that 50/50 mix?


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

I just herd that you can get the crystals from a baby diaper so if you have any small kids or know someone who has them grab a new one cut it open and grab the gel out cause i can tell you from having a step daughter in diapers them things can hold a ton of damn water.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

I tried a bag soil with the moisture retaining flakes and It was a problem from the start. I started 15 plants and not one amounted to anything smoke-able. In hind sight it was probably from not being able to adjust imbalances quickly. And If you have even a couple of gnats around they will go apeshit for the moisture blobs in your soil


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

lol dont you just love science they have a hit and miss targeting system with cannabis


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> Cut and Keep post....
> 
> *QUICK GUIDE to growing GOOD AF's.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info brother! I was planning on doing LST/Scrog on it as well. Around when should i know it is safe to start this? How many times a week would I need to water? Sorry for all the questions, but my bean took almost a month to get here and id be super bummed if i fucked it up in a matter of a day or so.


----------



## dargo (Dec 18, 2010)

K21701 said:


> How often do you water with that 50/50 mix?


Depends on how hot/dry it is & how far along the lettuces are, I been watering every 4-5 days but in the beggining I didnt have to water for well over a week at a time. I cover the bottom drain holes and fill with water/nute mix and let it sit for an hour then drain it. make sure your 50% water retaining crystals are soaked! dont add 50% dry or you will end up with a pile of jelly shit about 300 times larger than your pot covering the entire area your working in.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 18, 2010)

> Psiren F1's - Blue Cheese Dominant
> Psiren F2's - *Cheese Dominant*
> Psiren F3's - look to be Blueberry Dominant
> 
> Some of the F2's are more cheesy than the original cheese!!


YES! That makes me a very happy canadian right now 
It's strange how they move more towards a berry/fruit, as they move into full auto. Have you kept any cuts of anything along the way? Wasn't their amnesia in ther too? Maybe the F4's or 5's will be little haze bangers.

LOL @ you dogs. "MMMM Smells soo good" major is up roxy's ass all the time. She'll just sit down some times. Others it's go time. My guy is a little prick about it, some times he'll smell her then wine like a little puss boy lol. He must want it realllly bad. haha

Bh.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 18, 2010)

K2: When i had to quit for 2 years (Not by choice), i had alot of trouble sleeping at first. Besides the crazy dreams, staying asleep was an issue. I didn't like the meds the doctors gives you, that metalic taste in the morning is brutal.

What ended up working for me was melatonin. The herbal stuff, it's what your body uses anyways. It isn't like a knock you down sleeping aid but it helps to get you back into a natural rythm. If you take it a hour before you go to sleep, at the same time every time. Your body will start to react to the melatonin, and start to get into a rythm. Then you can ween off the pills all together. Since your body will start to produce it's own melatonin again. 
If you used that, plus a few tokes at night. You'd be on your way.


EncounterZero: Welcome to the thread mate. 
Seen a few grows of the RRF on Icmag. There is a super bush pheno in there some place. Seen some hermi issues.. How ever, overall seemed to be a nice producer. Wouldn't say i could knock what i've seen people do with it. Lowrdr included.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 18, 2010)

Dunno WTF i was doing.. lol double post


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

this is my first auto grow and im still kinda in the middle of a photo grow but they keep poping male but cant expect much from bag seed
ill have to check out them rockets from what little info i have found they produce a good bit and its pretty knock you on your ass stong


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

> LOL but i understand this as well. Had a few nights here where i was dry *gasp* and sleep didnt go as normal. I too am an insomniac and i can tell when my levels drop. My brain just will not shut off. I can lay there all i want and if no ganja no sleepy.


I know what yo all mean too... cant sleep without my shit anymore... although BH's comment about the melatonin... well, my parents used that for a whle and said it worked for them... but I like the added pain releif and and I like to fall asleep to something funny on tv... which a buzz always helps!


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

> On the non auto Psirens I have found.......
> 
> Psiren F1's - Blue Cheese Dominant
> Psiren F2's - Cheese Dominant
> ...


Brilliant Bro....



I LOVE this one.

You Have to be excited..it looks as if the cross has really opened up the genetic pool..
leaves and all..
(6's AND 8's...hoo..hoo...)
wonder what kind of trait seperation you are gonna get

it will probably give you a little more work for stabilising..
But..
you are gonna have a lot more selections..
so she could be a little dynasty line.

Several distinctly different crosses out of the one set of genetics.

NICE.

I've never played with Cheese..so you will have to point out the dominance points as we go.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

hey mossey... in regards to light dep... how soon is early? currently at 38 days

J

ps - I love how your avatar is constantly snickering... lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 18, 2010)

its the weekend had a great morning and decided to snap a few before feed.

You can see that the big girl on the right is just now starting to loose her first set.
Thing is she is on 1 1/2 dose of TB and Seaweed kelp. She's still hungry so i bumped todays feeding to 1 3/4 and i got an almost instant leaf lift. By the time the run off cleared the pots her top leaves were perked right up.


Left to right BB, ICU, ICU






Big girl


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

looking damn good man always good when there happy


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

hungry lil bitch huh?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am kind of in a frenzy to get over to my other house where my plants are...
My dad went over to water them this morning and apparently nobody watered them yesterday because my big ALF#3 has been dry for 2 days now.
I'm going to have to set up an automated drip watering/feeding system if I can bring her back.
The leaves are drooping and discoloring but it hasn't effected the buds yet so maybe I'll give her a gallon and watch her spring back...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 18, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> looking damn good man always good when there happy


Thank you sir



nealcook420 said:


> I am kind of in a frenzy to get over to my other house where my plants are...
> My dad went over to water them this morning and apparently nobody watered them yesterday because my big ALF#3 has been dry for 2 days now.
> I'm going to have to set up an automated drip watering/feeding system if I can bring her back.
> The leaves are drooping and discoloring but it hasn't effected the buds yet so maybe I'll give her a gallon and watch her spring back...


She should be fine neal, i would be really shocked if it does any real damage. 
I would deff get over there and water but these things have hearts like lions
i bet she springs back in a day. those Alfies are tough

Karma sent for you my friend.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

I found a vid on youtube you all might like to see http://www.youtube.com/user/TheDudegrows#p/u/13/xQ8BWfb_DQg i priced some of the products the guy showed in other vids about that and for around $30 for a 4oz jar it looks like it would really give the plants a booster shot if no ones using it now


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

Yup, we're already on the micro fungi... Fox Farm Root Drench (loaded with colony forming units)


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd agree... plus a little extra stress may induce more thc production ! lol 
good karma doubled


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

nc...add *1 drop of washing up liquid to a gallon of water*..
shake it so it is well distributed..and bubbly..
then water her with it.
It re-hydrates the compo when you have over dried it.



> good karma doubled


karma trebled.....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> nc...add *1 drop of washing up liquid to a gallon of water*..
> shake it so it is well distributed..and bubbly..
> then water her with it.
> It re-hydrates the compo when you have over dried it.


"washing up liquid"... you mean soap?


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

JM...give it a try m8...it looks as if the Bud is set to me.

Also -2C is the lowest the girls have been out in.
But..if you are tempted..hold the ferts..
they cannot cope with it when the transpiration is so low..so they will mold.

IOU a mail m8..haven't caught up yet...


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

> "washing up liquid"... you mean soap?


IF that is what they call it in the US..yes...

Fairy Liquid..?

It is a wetting agent...holds the water in the soil longer.

I would have recommended throwing some ice-cubes on..it acts like a Slow/Drip watering..
But..
with the small pot there would probably be contact with the main-stem..so it could cause damage.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> IF that is what they call it in the US..yes...
> 
> Fairy Liquid..?
> 
> ...


Well I like both your techniques... very smart... not familar with "Fary liquid"... I sometimes use Dawn... (though I hate using it) to help mix my NEEM oil into my bacpack sprayer for the farm. usually about 1stp to 3 gallons to help the neem distribute evely in the water.

No rush on the mail M8... I dropped the fogger for the rest of this round to keep transpiration up, humidity down, and also because its having issues again...lol guess thats my sign to put that project on hold for a bit. Temps r always running in the 87-92 degree range and humidity isn't over 70% now and typically drops to 50% or less every 30 -45 minutes during exhaust cycle. I have that second set of Autos coming up (currently 16 days) thinking about letting them start to flower and then Light Dep and pollen collect from them , refridge that in a bag, and do controlled pllination on the following big round of 21 after this round. Thoughts?

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

> my Sagamatha Star Ryder still hasn't started to flower yet and it's on day 32. I don't think it's going to flower unless I make it do so.


Damn Hitman..bad news..what have you decided to do....?



> Well I like both your techniques... very smart... not familar with "Fary liquid"... I sometimes use Dawn... (though I hate using it) to help mix my NEEM oil into my bacpack sprayer for the farm. usually about 1stp to 3 gallons to help the neem distribute evely in the water


That will be the same JM..it not only distributes your neem..it makes it Stick to the plant..*wetting agent*

Also handy for killing Leaf & Soil Pests on it's own right with water.

Ice cube waterings are also good for lowering ambient temps in hot grow rooms.



> No rush on the mail M8...


I'm on snail mail m8.
The cold weather hammers me..makes everything slow up..and the pain speed up
it's like being a sodding lizard..I can only play out in the sun.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah they call it dish soap up here.

JM: I forgot to reply about yer truck  So then a tacoma? Seemed small for a tundra. Anyhoo, the resale on those is crazy eh?!. I was looking at toyota when i needed a truck. I couldn't belive almost 10 year old tacomas going for $10K to high 8's.. Crazy resale.
I ended up with a chev express. Suited my needs better. But i sure like the looks of the toyotas. They were my 1st choice until dodge came out with the new version of the ram. Honestly if toyota brought the tundra out in a diesle i would have serious issues choosing one or the other.


FD: WOOT! ICU pics. Starting to flower very nicely.
I decided to join the icu party. Dropped 15 of em. Also decided to test out those ALF's.. Neals gigantor makes me drool. Going to have a full box soon here. 


Mossy: I could see the psirens beeing a nice gene pool also. It is almost more interesting using a poly hybrid to breeed with. If your into pheno selection that is. I have been doing ALOT or reading on cheese since dargo started work on it. Some breeders bred for the cheese taste while others went down the skunky path. Sannie has some interesting crosses of cheese.

While i was over at their site. Found they have a G13 x G13Hp. Been doing reasurch into where they got their G cutting. From what i have been able to gather a true G cutting is as rare as dimonds. So people claiming to have a real cutting are more than likely growing a X of it. So who has the pure'est is essential. imo.
I have been gathering some photos of G13 X's taking the ones that show similar traits. To try to be able to help find the heavy G phenos when the time comes. When i get everything together i'll post a big shpeal about it. The good news is the G13HP is a verifyed G13 cross. Shanti worked with sensi at a time. Shanti and Neville are the only ones who have "HAD" a verifyd legit G cutting. Just wish i could still get their G13Skunk.. It is suposed to show the best G phenos from any of the X's.

There is a NICE NICE G13 haze grow on The farm right now. I got some of his pics too. Super heavy indy looking gals.. Pinks in there too 

Gettig long winded. Time to light one.
Edit: How do i manage to get the top of so many new pages? lol
BH.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

> That will be the same JM..it not only distributes your neem..it makes it Stick to the plant..*wetting agent*
> 
> Also handy for killing Leaf & Soil Pests on it's own right with water.
> 
> ...


The Cold weather hammers me too dude... worked for a surveyor/engineer for 5 years before this and every winter was a struggle just to survive, let alone be efficient at work. I thank god every day thats over!

Im also aware of the pest killer ability (from what i understand due to ph and a certain amount of "stickiness") of soap as well as its "water adhereing" properties... never thought to use it to help rehydrate tho! I like the ice cube trick too.. simple, but effective... wish we had thought of that back in the day when we had wicked temp issues in the old operation.


BH- you get the top cua you da man! lol
thanks for shairng all the G13 info... I keep seeing that Nevill'es name pop up.... interesting background on the Silver haze line with that too....



> Close sources say Arjan bred the SSH (nl x haze x skunk )in the Sensi Seed breeding rooms (Cannabis Castle) with royally bred Sensi strains. It's basically the same exact thing as Jack Herer, but with one difference. Arjan had some reputed misunderstandings with Sensi Seeds, and took the strain with him, accidentally leaving behind his notes (woops!).
> The key difference is that Neville donated his special pure isolated "Haze" strain to the SuperSilverHaze which made it slightly better than Sensi's version. Neville went on to screw Arjan in much the same way Arjan screwed over Sensi. -Tobes
> 
> I bought *Super Silver Haze cannabis seeds* cannabis seeds in Amsterdam directly from Greenhouse. Out of everything available in Amsterdam (including all kinds of hash), I smoked *Super Silver Haze cannabis seeds* about 40% of he time because it was the nicest tasting smoke in Amsterdam. Most Amsterdam smoke has little taste in my opinion. But the *Super Silver Haze cannabis seeds* from Greenhouse had a spicy taste, that everyone I shared it with commented on.


 
J


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

> FD: WOOT! ICU pics. Starting to flower very nicely.
> I decided to join the icu party. Dropped 15 of em. Also decided to test out those ALF's.. Neals gigantor makes me drool. Going to have a full box soon here.


nc..see what you have started...everyone wants an *Amazonian Auto*...

guess what I have on the air-pot test..ALF#3..

Pure coincidence I have 2 different ALF#3 hybs..so I wanted to do an along-side grow and reproduce the Best as hyb.

Does anybody have Fairy Lights...can't remember if only shroomy has them or not.

Just thinking as well..I'm sure I have some ICU#1 kicking about..
I Think they were DC/ALF f2 x WR f9...
come spring we will try some of those out too.



> I could see the psirens beeing a nice gene pool also. It is almost more interesting using a poly hybrid to breeed with


Most people don't even think that when they cross an auto they are actually crossing 4 plants..
the 3 in the Original LR #1...
AND the parental cross.

I think I worked it out in lowrdrs Purple Sky that he had about 17 crosses in at the face..
IF you count the Original LR proportion in too...
saves worrying about a bottle neck.........................



> I have been doing ALOT or reading on cheese since dargo started work on it. Some breeders bred for the cheese taste while others went down the skunky path


I find that a Taste is the best foreplay for intensive homework.....
Kinda spurs you on....

As I say never tried it..but I know it has a devoted following..and if they put phenos out like dargos..
they are ALL good.
That is a Nicely tuned genetic.



> I have been gathering some photos of G13 X's taking the ones that show similar traits.


Good..I had the first Whore break soil today.

Can you remember the photo of the girl with the Velcro trics I had @ IC...
That is what I want to chase out of her.
(I lost most my photos when I left..or I would show you..)


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

The Ususal slutspects...



oh and in case you missed it...

[video=youtube;cqDNPO2X7Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqDNPO2X7Dg[/video]


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

> The Cold weather hammers me too dude... worked for a surveyor/engineer for 5 years before this and every winter was a struggle just to survive, let alone be efficient at work.


Yup..you get me.
pain and brain fog..my favourite combo....




> never thought to use it to help rehydrate tho!


You know when you over dry your compo and can't get it to holdwater...
Brilliant..
couple of waterings and it is back to normal.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

> JM: I forgot to reply about yer truck  So then a tacoma? Seemed small for a tundra. Anyhoo, the resale on those is crazy eh?!. I was looking at toyota when i needed a truck. I couldn't belive almost 10 year old tacomas going for $10K to high 8's.. Crazy resale.
> I ended up with a chev express. Suited my needs better. But i sure like the looks of the toyotas. They were my 1st choice until dodge came out with the new version of the ram. Honestly if toyota brought the tundra out in a diesle i would have serious issues choosing one or the other.


Well that was actually my friends truck... I have a Ranger... lol Love my rangers... 3rd or 4th I've owned... bulletprrof and still decent on gas and good 4X4... a great little farm truck and works great over the road too...they also hold their value very well...I sold my old one (9 with a blown motor for $500 us! Really a great truck, like you say, only wish they made a dieslel so I could make my own bio-diesel.... oh well


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> Yup..you get me.
> pain and brain fog..my favourite combo....
> 
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean... usually takes about a day of saking and then it ends up a lil waterlogged if you dont catch it in time... like your methods and madness!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 18, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got over there and watered her good...
I didn't leave untill I could see her springing back.

She's doing good now but I had to trim a lot of leaves because they were to wilted.


----------



## mossys (Dec 18, 2010)

Ha ha..JM..just seen the new vid...
Brilliant...that is just Perfect to see how far they have come..I Love it
But..
it won't let me give you any rep before I spread some more around

Much appreciated.

What height do you have on the girls now....are they pushing the roof up on your gow room yet..
they are really blossoming...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks man... yeah they're rockin... they are almost exceeding limits... its gonna be close... glad I engineered a little extra room... looks like the usual.. a little extra turns into a little shy on space! lol

Dunno if you saw the last measurements I took a couple days ago... but we're running between 16 and 26 inches in height with the blueberries being the tallest and most vertically dominant.

Dont feel bad on the ep.. I can never give enough rep in this thread... always being forced to spread around... whcih I already do! lol


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas...
After the wrapping paper is cleaned up it will be time to clean up a couple of girls. They will be 9 weeks old Christmas day.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

Teflon you lucky bastard... I was trying to get a round ready to harvest for christmas day... but unfortunetly, the funding didn't line up with the start time required... lol I'm dreaming of a crystally green christmas myself! lol


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't remember if I planned it that way or not.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't always remember the details, but I believe in my own madness and the methods behind it. both of these ladies will come on down to join the partyView attachment 1332542


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, I just checked out your other thread... looking killer man! nice work!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks. My set up is a little ghetto but it gets the job done. I was between jobs when the urge to grow came up so I started with what I could and worked from there.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> thanks. My set up is a little ghetto but it gets the job done. I was between jobs when the urge to grow came up so I started with what I could and worked from there.


I see the CFL's there... a shit-ton of em! But it looks like its workin real well for you... We had pretty good success with the cfls we used back on the old setup... seems you are having excellent success! I know how ya feel on the funding thing... I finally (15 years of research and start-and-stops including my brother dying in the middle of a grow) have the funding to do it completely right! Thank god!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

I have heat issues since it is in the attic and the cfls allow me to use the space a little longer into the summer. I have gorilla,guerrilla aspirations now that I see how small the autos are. research research research


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I have heat issues since it is in the attic and the cfls allow me to use the space a little longer into the summer. I have gorilla,guerrilla aspirations now that I see how small the autos are. research research research


 
Rgith there with ya... we had MEGA heat issues in the attic everytime! I now tell poeple, dont do an attic grow your first time... wait till you have multiple clues! lol


on a side note... just cleanin up from the last batch of choco... and used what was left in the pan to make canna-coco in milk! You guys have got to try this when you get a chance... yummy!


oh yeah and Damnit! 


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to teflondummy again.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> nc...add *1 drop of washing up liquid to a gallon of water*..
> shake it so it is well distributed..and bubbly..
> then water her with it.
> It re-hydrates the compo when you have over dried it.
> ...


 Thank you Mossy...
I added some dish soap to the water, I can already see a major differance.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 18, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> I found a vid on youtube you all might like to see http://www.youtube.com/user/TheDudegrows#p/u/13/xQ8BWfb_DQg i priced some of the products the guy showed in other vids about that and for around $30 for a 4oz jar it looks like it would really give the plants a booster shot if no ones using it now


JM also chimed in about this too. Benificial microbes are at the center of a good organic grow. Me personally i don't like to pay for microbes. Here's why. When you do a soil mix you are supposed to use ither compost or worm castings ideally both. Ither one of these will bring in all the needed micro life. Once they are in the soil it is your job as a grower to multiply them through teas and proper soil manangent.

Really no differant a concept than the repackaged molasis products that the grow shops sell.

Don't want to knock any of these products. But if your on a tight budget, as long as you have some compo or castings your allready there.

Edit
AHAHA again!!!! Another top of the page.. lol. I should hit the casino today or some thing.


Bh.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

Its hard for newbies to get everything down it takes time. i have some what of a greenhouse background but that was years ago and forgot most of it. it never hurts to have a back up plan thou.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Its hard for newbies to get everything down it takes time. i have some what of a greenhouse background but that was years ago and forgot most of it. it never hurts to have a back up plan thou.


 I find that I pick it up as I go along by hanging out in a couple of threads this one being the #1


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

Bighill said:


> JM also chimed in about this too. Benificial microbes are at the center of a good organic grow. Me personally i don't like to pay for microbes. Here's why. When you do a soil mix you are supposed to use ither compost or worm castings ideally both. Ither one of these will bring in all the needed micro life. Once they are in the soil it is your job as a grower to multiply them through teas and proper soil manangent.
> 
> Really no differant a concept than the repackaged molasis products that the grow shops sell.
> 
> ...


lol... you should... and take us! lol
or maybe just throw some good karma at someone instead! lol (House always wins)

The only thing I can think of that might be an arguement to your theory is the type of fungi(possibly less in compo or worm castings or different ) and more importantly, if the compo has dried out too much I'm not sure the fungi would all survive or if it were sterilized in some way (i.e. sometimes steam is used to sterlize compo)
So, IMO... always amend unless you're making your own compo (with worms etc. like mossy and FD too I think?)
The FF Root Drench has a list of some thrirty microbes it has in it... and if you combine that with Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom... you can't lose if your ph, temp, nute levels, light, and water are right! Also... Definetly should get some type of oxygen amendment in your water mix (i.e. bubbling or H202)... the results are mucha lucka chocha canna-incredible!
Good luck and good karma!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

you got a method for your canna choco.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

that a question or a statement?


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

? I have some trim leaf piling up and don't feel like buying bubble bags. If you have a recipe or a method for butter I could definitely use it.
When I smoke the punctuation is the first thing to go dammit


----------



## zemanel (Dec 18, 2010)

Sry for the interruption on the talk m8s. 
I've been following this thread for quite a while and based on the excellent info around (i'm always saying this.. crazy sh*t eeh) i'm starting to collect the stuff for my first evr grow.
So i wonder if u guys could help on the seeds, there are so many around that i don't know which should i pick. Can u suggest me a easy strain for first grow??? I was looking at something that doesn't takes to long to finish, like <80 days or something, and also looking at a good relaxing buzz, to ease muscle tension (ok nothing to strong cause i don't wanna fall asleep lol)
Cheers m8s


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

Purple Jems... if you can find em...

I think Purle Mazaar is a knock-off of the (OG+rep) original breeder's version.

I'm sure they'll be many more suggestions bouncin back at ya.... and welcome!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

Purple Jems at Attitude....mine arrived yesterday!!!

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/purple-jems/prod_1533.html


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

check with additude seed bank they have some descriptions of the kinda stone to expect cause theres a ton of different strains but this is a great place to start with feed back from all the growers thats how i decided on the ones i have started here and looked there.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

Of course the purple jem. I have not tried it but the gurus of ganja swear by it and the breeder is a nice chap that is in this thread all the time. I am using Short Stuff right now their website can help you pic a strain. I went with a mix and have loved watching all the different types of girls growing.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Purple Jems at Attitude....mine arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/purple-jems/prod_1533.html


 yaaayyyy. I knew you had an order but I don't think I knew they were PJs. reg or fem?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Purple Jems at Attitude....mine arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/purple-jems/prod_1533.html


Well that just gives me canna-wood!


I am also mixed at the moment... 7 AutoBerry , 7 Low Ryder #2, and 7 Auto Widow... and indeed, it is exciting to watch them grow... if you back a couple pages you can see mine to day 37 in a vid... unless ur in germany... lol copywrights!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

i been hearing alot about the purple jems they sound like they are a pretty strong grower


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> i been hearing alot about the purple jems they sound like they are a pretty strong grower


Indeed, and bred by a pretty strong grower! lol

Also, Results are in from the pros: It has great med value


----------



## b.R. (Dec 18, 2010)

i just got my order today from the attitude as well. short stuff onyx, 7 dwarfs trojan and gigantes as well as 7 other freebies. It finally arrived. Its gonna be a great way to bring in the new year thats for sure....


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

JM hows the auto widows far as smell and size? haven't seen much on them but was looking into a possible next buy


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> yaaayyyy. I knew you had an order but I don't think I knew they were PJs. reg or fem?


Regular...will be starting them after the New Year!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

They're frekin gorgeous! One of my fav strains of my first autos! Squat, sexy lil bitches..... ahhh if only they made canna-lingerie! lol
Somewhere in the last few pages you'll see pics from today I posted... and a vid

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Regular...will be starting them after the New Year!


I'm gonna have to spank that sexy lil avatar-ass of yours for beating me to PJ's!



Also, my seeds were from Marijuana-seeds.nl been a very good company for me... but I hear attitude has a good attitude as well!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

I will be starting man after the mailman leaves. they are packing it now.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

sound to me like im gonna be buying a few beans of that


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

A friend of mine used marijuana seeds.nl but had terrible luck. I think most of it was operator error on his end. Couple of male "fems" and few sickly seedlings but I don't know how much of that was on his end


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> A friend of mine used marijuana seeds.nl but had terrible luck. I think most of it was operator error on his end. Couple of male "fems" and few sickly seedlings but I don't know how much of that was on his end


Never had bad luck with their stuff... but statistically, I'm a low percentile... I ordered Super Silver Haze last year... which grew stellar and were in fact fem like they said.... and now my autos... fems also... and all doing exceedingly well... a little pheno variation... but I'd expect to see that in autos for quite a while as they stabilize and especially while they're still beeing bred with so many different lines now. I would suspect your friend's rendition was operator error as well as I've actually never had too many bad seeds...

on a sidenote... I started a seed about 1.5 months ago.... well 4 of them (probably without enough dry time) and the one just sprouted today! lol It's in a flat with a bunch of other starter seedlings to be phenoed and sexed.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

im not sure if it was on here or some other random site i was skiming thru but im pretty sure i read they are working on making the kandy kush a auto


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

Probably are... There's a lot of people in a lot of places,,, (I'm discovering).. that are breeding many versions into auto-varieties... including myself

It just makes sense... speed, weight, quality, and portablility, (in seed)
J


----------



## Bighill (Dec 18, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> lol... you should... and take us! lol
> or maybe just throw some good karma at someone instead! lol (House always wins)


My game is black jack. One of the few games that we still can have an advantage with. The place i play at still has 4 deck BJ. So you can get a better idea if a deck is hot or not. Basic game play stuff puts the game slightly in your favour. Been a while since i've been actually. I like to play with a partner, need a hook and anchor (some one has to rob the cards from the dealer sometimes).
i could get on a box about 21 too i love the strategy.. 

None of that online crap ither, after every hand you play the software re-shuffles the deck. So house ALWAYS has the advantage there. 
I used to play it alot.. 
Not so much the last few years. 
Can only gamble what you can afford to loose!



> The only thing I can think of that might be an arguement to your theory is the type of fungi


You are correct, microbe count is what the game is about. If you are low on one type your soil won't be breakign down all the nutes your plant needs.

That's why i made the comment about brewing teas (compost teas) You are making a microbe rich feed, with soluble nutes in it. There are products that claim enhanced counts of mirobes, also types. The only microbe product i have been known to endorse are the Zyme's for chleating properties. But worm castings will do the same.

Microbe products that are high in humic acids, are a good buy. As HA is hard to admend in a soil mix. TerraVive Humic Acid beeing the exception.


Don't want to come come accross argumentative about it. I have been a compo guy for a long time. It's all just on the cheap methods to end up with the same result. Not trying to steer anyones decisions.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> I'm gonna have to spank that sexy lil avatar-ass of yours for beating me to PJ's!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my seeds were from Marijuana-seeds.nl been a very good company for me... but I hear attitude has a good attitude as well!


Hey ya snooze you lose!!!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

Bighill said:


> My game is black jack. One of the few games that we still can have an advantage with. The place i play at still has 4 deck BJ. So you can get a better idea if a deck is hot or not. Basic game play stuff puts the game slightly in your favour. Been a while since i've been actually. I like to play with a partner, need a hook and anchor (some one has to rob the cards from the dealer sometimes).
> i could get on a box about 21 too i love the strategy..
> 
> None of that online crap ither, after every hand you play the software re-shuffles the deck. So house ALWAYS has the advantage there.
> ...


 
Agreed... didn't mean "argumentative"... meant arguement more from a point-making refernce... if that makes any sense! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Hey ya snooze you lose!!!!!


I don't know if I neccesarily lose... still have 21 fem autos budding... done soon 
Can't keep a good man down... lol


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 18, 2010)

I totally get it J-mon


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I totally get it J-mon


 word up dude


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

I got some pics of my party cup grow i got goin interested in some feedback http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa338/ENCOUNTERZERO/FILE0010.jpghttp://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa338/ENCOUNTERZERO/FILE0009.jpghttp://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa338/ENCOUNTERZERO/FILE0008.jpghttp://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa338/ENCOUNTERZERO/FILE0006.jpghttp://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa338/ENCOUNTERZERO/FILE0004.jpghttp://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa338/ENCOUNTERZERO/FILE0003.jpg


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

god i hate photobucket


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 18, 2010)

not there now... just post here... use "Go Advanced" and then use the multi - uploader by clicking the photo icon

J


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

Here is some pics of my Macguyver box im doing my Fast Bud in. Was wondering about dropping the bean in there tonight. This is where im at. Any input would be great. I REALLY wanna pop it in tonight but i have directions saying with til tomorrow.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 18, 2010)

these are about a month old


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 18, 2010)

Tobiasglenn2010 said:


> View attachment 1333104View attachment 1333103View attachment 1333102View attachment 1333100 Here is some pics of my Macguyver box im doing my Fast Bud in. Was wondering about dropping the bean in there tonight. This is where im at. Any input would be great. I REALLY wanna pop it in tonight but i have directions saying with til tomorrow.


Nice! They will definitely be getting enough light. Looks to me like you could easily fit 2 girls in that box. What kind of exhaust are you using?


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Nice! They will definitely be getting enough light. Looks to me like you could easily fit 2 girls in that box. What kind of exhaust are you using?


Thanks man! I dont exactly have the best exhaust running. I just have that small fan you see in the corner with some egg crate with good slits in it as an exhaust duct. Thats the only thing keeping me from throwing in a second one. Any suggestions?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 18, 2010)

Bighill said:


> You are correct, microbe count is what the game is about. If you are low on one type your soil won't be breakign down all the nutes your plant needs.
> 
> That's why i made the comment about brewing teas (compost teas) You are making a microbe rich feed, with soluble nutes in it. There are products that claim enhanced counts of mirobes, also types. The only microbe product i have been known to endorse are the Zyme's for chleating properties. But worm castings will do the same.
> 
> ...


Great little bit of info here BH! I couldn't imagine even trying to grow without using any sort of root inoculant.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 18, 2010)

Tobiasglenn2010 said:


> Thanks man! I dont exactly have the best exhaust running. I just have that small fan you see in the corner with some egg crate with good slits in it as an exhaust duct. Thats the only thing keeping me from throwing in a second one. Any suggestions?


I am just worried about it getting to hot in that small of an area. There are some computer fans out there that are reasonably priced. I am using cfl's also. I just use a desk fan and fashioned a 1' duct to it. For the intake I use a 1' duct that start off 4" wide at the top, then reduces down to 2.5". My cab. stays between 79 and 83f.
View attachment 1333265 View attachment 1333266 View attachment 1333268

I think if you mounted a computer fan pulling out on 1 side and cut an opening on the other side, It would keep your temps down.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 18, 2010)

Easy Ryder, Doublediesel Ryder


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> I am just worried about it getting to hot in that small of an area. There are some computer fans out there that are reasonably priced. I am using cfl's also. I just use a desk fan and fashioned a 1' duct to it. For the intake I use a 1' duct that start off 4" wide at the top, then reduces down to 2.5". My cab. stays between 79 and 83f.
> View attachment 1333265 View attachment 1333266 View attachment 1333268
> 
> I think if you mounted a computer fan pulling out on 1 side and cut an opening on the other side, It would keep your temps down.


Thanks for the info man. Ive though about using the PC fans but im really limited on money. Luckily though, it keeps between 83-90 which i hear isnt too hot but im definitely open to the idea of making it cooler haha.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 18, 2010)

No problem dude. Personally, I wouldn't let it get near 90. GL with your grow and I hope a fan falls into your lap from somewhere.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 18, 2010)

mossys said:


> Brilliant Bro....
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this one.


I have to agree with mossy on this one bro. Its the most blueberry looking one i have seen. I personally have never grown a blueberry strain, but i have done a ton of research on them. Ill be interested in watching how well she does with nutes. From what all i have read they can be sensitive. Shes a beaut




> I've never played with Cheese..so you will have to point out the dominance points as we go.


This one has always intrigued me. I love cheese but i have never seen, smelt, or smoked any variety of cheese. Should be some interesting results. 



John Mondello said:


> Thanks man... yeah they're rockin... they are almost exceeding limits... its gonna be close...


You are not the only one my friend i too am coming in on exceeding my limits.
They are really starting to fill their space, and from what i can tell yours are getting rather huge my friend. 





teflondummy said:


> both of these ladies will come on down to join the party


Nice work as usual teflon, they look great. I have to give it to you, your doing great with some CFL's plants have buds everywhere. Nice little bushes they are....



Bighill said:


> JM also chimed in about this too. Benificial microbes are at the center of a good organic grow. Me personally i don't like to pay for microbes. Here's why. When you do a soil mix you are supposed to use ither compost or worm castings ideally both. Ither one of these will bring in all the needed micro life. Once they are in the soil it is your job as a grower to multiply them through teas and proper soil manangent.


I agree. The key thing is to feed the soil, if its healthy the plant will flourish. That is the key to these farmers who use teas that grow 50lb pumpkins. The thing they dont tell you is that soil they are spraying has been treated and had years of organic micro life festering in it. At the point they show the commercials the ground is so full of organic life that the plants explode. There teas DO work. Its just a process.

With the version of compo i am using, it seems to love being fed. First off its cow compo. Its been eaten and reprocessed 7 times, then shit out. Collected then baked. This stuff is ALIVE. You just have to stimulate it. When you do its kinda like a wet dream for the plant. )) I have been doing a lot of testing with seaweed kelp. Its fantastic, it contains the exact thing this compo needed to bring the soil to life. I promise i can water with just pH'd water and a half cap to a gallon and i see the difference the next day. It contains the stuff need to bring the microbes alive, it has the amino acids and vitamins to get them into over drive.




> AHAHA again!!!! Another top of the page..
> Bh.


i was doing it for a while glad someone took my place, just means yo shit is important LOL





teflondummy said:


> Of course the purple jem. I have not tried it but the gurus of ganja swear by it and the breeder is a nice chap that is in this thread all the time.


Its the heartbeat of the AF gene. If you want to bring a fav to auto or cross something to auto, this is a great building block in the process. They WILL auto under 24 hrs of light. As long as they have been continued to be IBL they will continue to flower in this manner. Also if you want color this is a staple to have in the line.



Harry Bald Sack said:


> [ Easy Ryder, Doublediesel Ryder


Looking great HBS
They are loving what you are doing to them,
its going to be a green christmas.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks man, and yes.. it will be a green Christmas. Speaking of, aren't you guys doing some Christmas themed ladies. I know Mossy has those little red and green pots.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 19, 2010)

sum of my harvest feels dry now from only cutting it down on friday morning is this possible i no the temp was a about 3c below what it states in book but the humidity was spot on think i should smoke or wait a few more days till i jar mine to cure


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

*Woooow budolski m8..edit that post out....FFS*


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

Morning everyone....







The Girls are feeling the christmas spirit....

ALL are officially out of the cupboard now...too tall....ho..hum...

You wanna smell the aroma in the glass house....mmmmm...mmmmmm...mmmmm


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

cold wet misty and miserable...

YAY.........
  

I multiposted there just to beat BH into being top post on page #300........

Now look at Mutley in my avatar..and you will understand.....
snigger..snigger..snigger....






can't help it..I'm evil really.....







Roxi







and the small/standard AF Oguns showing a bit of glamour...







apple of my eye..the tall Oguns...


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 19, 2010)

mossys said:


> *Woooow budolski m8..edit that post out....FFS*


 My thoughts exactly


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow mossy, They are just so dense. I have a thing for the thick ones.


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

> Wow mossy, They are just so dense. I have a thing for the thick ones.


Cheers teflondummy...I've noticed on your Own grow.....
(I'm leaving the straight line......*I have a thing for the thick ones...*)


Right...lean into the screen....closer...closer...

I want you to see if you can see any colour on my christmas pot girl...







Quadruple Afghan dom..

she May be Small.....
BUT..
she has a hell of a BITE.....


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 19, 2010)

@ Mossy and the fellas. I put my Sagamatha in the dark yesterday after 33 days of growth and no signs of flowering, I made a make shift dark room out of the spare bathroom's stand up shower with some blankets and some clothes pins. Anyways this is the weird thing, I put her( I know now) in there yesterday evening around 7 and by this morning she already had pistils... WTF? So did she just need a little nudge, or is this typical?


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

> Left to right BB, ICU, ICU









WOWSERS FULLD......LOOK @ THE BUD-SITES ON THEM........

What an experiment to hold "Live"....

*Simply STUNNING Bro*......*you must be Proud*

don't know if it is photo/light or not..
But..
if the one on the far RIGHT..in the tray is a "brilliant white" budded as she looks...
she Could be a White Russian dom.

Is she showing any leaf trics yet...?

kiss-ass


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 19, 2010)

Those babies look great FD. My experiment with my two tiered potting system like yours is going well also. I put a Fast Bud and a Speed Devil #2 in one, and while the FB didn't make it past seed cracking stage, the Speed Devil is looking fantastic. I'll have to post up some pics later today.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 19, 2010)

My guess is that she is muzzled for our protection.


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

> I put her( I know now) in there yesterday evening around 7 and by this morning she already had pistils... WTF? So did she just need a little nudge, or is this typical?


Congratulations Hitman..it's a Girl.........

It is always a Good sign to go so fast..and it is quite typical...

She sounds as if she was raring to go..



> My guess is that she is muzzled for our protection.


Yup...she is a little savage..especially if you leave her to Amber..

Does me Great for meds..
But..
sparks paranoia in the other half..

means I have to keep the bud all to Myself..........Shame that..


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 19, 2010)

Ahh isn't that just horrible Mossy. lol


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

> Ahh isn't that just horrible Mossy. lol


It is..it is....
took me ages to find one like that....​


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

mossys said:


> Morning everyone....
> The Girls are feeling the christmas spirit....


Morning my Spaniard friend, i see they are quiet in the ho ho ho spirit 
I got my mini strings of lights do you?  



> ALL are officially out of the cupboard now...too tall....ho..hum...


News to my ears there my friend and i but you couldn't be prouder. Looks to me that i am gonna have my hand full in the challenge if you keep this up.






> Roxi


Takes my breath away each time, i cant wait to see where you take this. I KNOW that she is in good hands  





> apple of my eye..the tall Oguns...


Stunning my friend stunning, these are some really great looking phenos. You were talking about the bud sites on mine looky what you got there 




mossys said:


> I want you to see if you can see any colour on my christmas pot girl...


I see it, noticed it a while back but wasnt sure if i was seeing things so i let it go...
And figures you cant have a run on pure whites like i cant have one in color HA HA :Fire:



> she May be Small.....
> BUT..
> she has a hell of a BITE.....


Reminds me of the BW with the sunglasses, great shot 





43Hitman said:


> Anyways this is the weird thing, I put her( I know now) in there yesterday evening around 7 and by this morning she already had pistils... WTF? So did she just need a little nudge, or is this typical?


Sounded to me that she was ready my friend. She just needed to be let loose. Like any bad girl when night comes some tend to show their naughty parts 
Happy for ya and cant wait to see what she looks like in flower mode, got a feeling you may have a monster. Deff keep us posted



mossys said:


> LOOK @ THE BUD-SITES ON THEM


Thanks my friend and thats what has me hopin'
I figure if i can bring out the density in each of them as i have in the past
I should have a decent yield form them, not going to count my eggs to soon
but she should have good numbers



> What an experiment to hold "Live"....


 Indeed and from what 43 says its working well for him. I think he is going to be pleased with it as i am.




> don't know if it is photo/light or not..
> But..
> if the one on the far left is a "brilliant white" budded as she looks...
> she Could be a White Russian dom.


If you are talking about the one out of the trey it is a BadBetty. The two that are in the trey are the ICU. Does BB contain WR? I tend to loose track from time to time. Smokers curse ?
And you know if its white I will get it  Im starting to think that there is something to that.



> Is she showing any leaf trics yet...?


Some on the big girl but not sure on the rest.



43Hitman said:


> the Speed Devil is looking fantastic. I'll have to post up some pics later today.


Awesome glad to hear it my friend. Cant wait to see the pics. I think you are gonna love what you see. This has increased my size by 200% if not more. Im just hoping that it does the same in the bud department.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

Keep tuned guys im going to have a post on selective pollination in just a few.
This method i am about to use came straight from the man his self.

Bout to test my hand at some Purple Wizardry 

Going to bag and tag the big bitch here in a few

Noting like a smoke and some sex in the morning.


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 19, 2010)

Full D- Im doing my Fast Bud in coco coir so ive been looking at some of Advanced Nurtients stuff. Have you ever dealt with coco before and if so what worked for you?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

Tobiasglenn2010 said:


> Full D- Im doing my Fast Bud in coco coir so ive been looking at some of Advanced Nurtients stuff. Have you ever dealt with coco before and if so what worked for you?


Greetings Tobiasglenn2010
I my self have never grown in coco. I have done some reading on it but i have yet to grow in that medium.
I have done a few different forms of hydro but came back to soil solely because of the organic taste.

BUT i think that there are a few methods running in here atm, so i am sure someone will chime in on the subject
As far as the advanced stuff goes i have never used it. I have always used FF product till i started making my own teas
I will tell you as well as NC that the FF stuff does these autos right.


----------



## dargo (Dec 19, 2010)

Gotta catch up on about 20 pages!! That very blueberry looking psiren I added the photo of got her tits out last night  she was one of the ones I most wanted to auto. also I got purple buds growing on one of my Speedy G's!?!? only thing I can think of is a spec of purple mazar pollen found its way onto her as I did use that pollen on a few girls in the summer,il have to check back on my dates to see what I had growing where and when. If it is the purple mazar's pollen thats responsible it will have to mean good things for the super bad bettys & anything else I touched with his pollen showing color as I only used that one male, and he wasnt even colored!!


----------



## dargo (Dec 19, 2010)

to much to read lol

BigHill, your going to be in cheese heaven!!

Mossy, sorry my fault I only said guess where the 8 was but never actually said........ it was on the secret citrus  is the secret out now? lol  I have also just found them all over the speedy g thats growing purple. 

more to come....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

Lookin great guys! Mossy that quad afghan dom is some beauty! I wanna get a hold of some of those genetics... that has got to be one of the sexiest autos I've ever seen... about creamed my shorts when i saw it! lol

And thanks for sharing that beach photo... for those of us so far from the beach, its the only fix we get when we're not on summer vaca with the kids. It's beautiful there, huh?

J


----------



## Medical Grade (Dec 19, 2010)

is a 7gallon smart pot to large for one auto?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

Good morning all!!!! My girls are all happy and perky this morning...they must have known "Mom" would whip out the camera!!!

Here is Bubbles three days after transplant.







Here is my photo girl Queenie showing some good growth 2 days after topping.


----------



## Medical Grade (Dec 19, 2010)

perlite will allow algae growth on ur medium when exposed to lights and nutrients. fyi


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

Medical Grade said:


> perlite will allow algae growth on ur medium when exposed to lights and nutrients. fyi


Thanks, I am taking care of that today.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

Well i went ahead and did the pollination to see what we get. This will tell me two things. If i am storing pollen correctly and if i applied enough for it to take. I should see change in about 24hrs the pistils should die back, and if they do ill know it took
Fingers crossed.

Heres a little bit of the process.













You can see the fun dust in this one.






ICU#2XPJ in the making.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice FD... thanks for sharing that!

also didn't realize the pistils will die back... I can't wait to start pollinating my sexy ladies.... can't wait to spooge pollen on ther faces! lol

ICU#2 X PJ should be an interesting cross!


----------



## dargo (Dec 19, 2010)

would you put that plant in your grow room with the bag on? do you spray tap water into the bag to kill off all remaining pollen before you take it off? also id give it 3 days for the hairs to die back, i found the pre flowers allways brown first, i think because they are a bit further ahead in there growth? 

its an exellent method, i remember mossy inspiring me to try it last summer.


back to my other post has anyone seen a colored speedy g before?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

pollination question,.... does anyone know, or think maybe, that it's possible to put like a brown paper bag.. or a couple (to kill the light) on a branch of a plant so one could control the pollen... or does the whole plant have to recive the light deprivation in order t get enough hormaones active to make male flowers? (My plants are all fem)

J


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

> *Amazon Autos*...


Sounds good to me.. Better than super auto. You can at least comment about it in a sentence without sounding handycap. "Look at those supers. wow.." Or like we say it "Look at those amazons. WOW" 
When i think amazon i am thiking like tall long black hair, with large boosm. She could pick me up and cradle me.. When i think super auto i am thinking kinda muclie dude in tights with a cape with gweedo hair slicked back.. Not as appealing. LOL I suppose there are some in the crowd that'd enjoy the dude in spandex.. K2 beeing one of em.. 



> Most people don't even think that when they cross an auto they are actually crossing 4 plants


I love the idea of stumbling upon some rare pheno from back back in the lines.. I think of danzigs sour60.. Blue berry x Master kush x Lowryder x sour bubble. You have 4 strains with a name but in all of those you had a hybrid as well. Some a poly.. So yeah it gets crazy how much diversity you have in AF's.. 
The diversity everysone see's isn't a supprise to me really.

On a side note
Our baby horse we had this summer, its colouring goes back to the grandparents lines. Super rare. Learning about her, really clued me into genes a bit this year. The breeding of pot helped make it all relative for me, so i could grasp it all. The whole homozygeous and hetro threw me for a while. We`ve been getting her tested to see what she hold dominant. Since she is just such a rare coloring.

You spend a few years learning to grow. Then you take intrest in breeding. 
So So much more complexity.
I really find it interesting.



> and if they put phenos out like dargos


I was thinking of this last night while falling asleep. The skunk in the cheese should really throw some interesting phenos into the mix. Such a wide variety of phenos to be had. You could pull taste from every side of the spectrum with this one. Legacy cross for sure. Since the orig lowryder wasn`t even used to start the cross. It`s even farther from the low potencey problem.



> Can you remember the photo of the girl with the Velcro trics I had @ IC...


I remember commenting on her. Don`t remeber details.. I`ve been smoking far too long to have any sort of short term memory. Unless it really gets in there, it only rolls around the cerebellum for a minimum amount of time.. I just can`t picture you telling me `This girl is the whore line` Doesn`t fit my mental picture. lol

I`ll get some G pics up for you, here in the forum. I have some in my gallery right now, though only in private forum right now. Don`t want ppl thinking i am growing all that dankness right now.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Bravo fellas the ladies are looking good and much in the holiday spirit.
K2 when did you top her?


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

> would you put that plant in your grow room with the bag on?


no..in the grow room the branch will transpire..and if it transpires too much the moisture will kill the pollen.


> do you spray tap water into the bag to kill off all remaining pollen before you take it off?


yup...



> back to my other post has anyone seen a colored speedy g before?


I haven't m8..what is the genetic on SG...?



> Mossy, sorry my fault I only said guess where the 8 was but never actually said........ it was on the secret citrus  is the secret out now? lol  I have also just found them all over the speedy g thats growing purple


The secret is Out m8.....
You have two dynasty lines.....Lucky You...

I can't Wait for Spring to watch....
not long to the shortest day now..
then we are on an increasing light pattern again...

Do you Cheat the season with any long season girls.....?

IF you have a long season girl up to sex early...then throw them outdoor..
the First 12/12in the season..(March for me..) will trigger the budding.

Always a smaller harvest..
But spring bud tastes twice as sweet.

I normally have a couple out of my AF rolls..
But everything has AF'd on me this time.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> K2 when did you top her?


 2 days ago

Right after she was topped:






This morning:


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

> Sounds good to me.. Better than super auto. You can at least comment about it in a sentence without sounding handycap. "Look at those supers. wow.." Or like we say it "Look at those amazons. WOW"
> When i think amazon i am thiking like tall long black hair, with lard boosm. She could pick me up and cradle me.. When i think super auto i am thinking kinda muclie dude in tights with a cape with gweedo hair slicked back.. Not as appealing. LOL I suppose there are some in the crowd that'd enjoy the dude in spandex.. K2 beeing one of em..


BH, you're a funny mofo! Great imagery! lol Though personally, I think of autos as that sexy lilttle 5 foot nothin petite, tight-bodied, sexy young dancer chick!
And amazon, well, that just brings on the jungle fever! lol

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

mossys said:


> no..in the grow room the branch will transpire..and if it transpires too much the moisture will kill the pollen.
> 
> yup...
> 
> ...


 
OK, thanks... figured.... hey never got an answer on what you meant by early mossy?

J


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

every bit of info i learn on the autos impress me even more thanks K2


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Just checked in my my rockets i dont think one of them is gonna make it it looks like the seed case is chokeing off the stem the stem at points is almost a thickness of a hair it looks and i dont wanna screw with it the other the stem looks like a beast.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 19, 2010)

dargo said:


> Gotta catch up on about 20 pages!! That very blueberry looking psiren I added the photo of got her tits out last night  she was one of the ones I most wanted to auto. also I got purple buds growing on one of my Speedy G's!?!? only thing I can think of is a spec of purple mazar pollen found its way onto her as I did use that pollen on a few girls in the summer,il have to check back on my dates to see what I had growing where and when. If it is the purple mazar's pollen thats responsible it will have to mean good things for the super bad bettys & anything else I touched with his pollen showing color as I only used that one male, and he wasnt even colored!!


 I had a very small but thick Speedy Ganja/Gonzales that had some color on the inner buds and around the bottom of the main cola.
None of the other SG's that I grew had any color but the one was dark purple in spots.


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO..
haven't forgotten you m8..just trying to catch upwhat has gone on these last couple of days.
I'll get the canna vodka drafted up on page somewhere..then I can just post it as people need it.
You don't need it for a few weeks yet.

Saw your plants in the party cups..impressive..nice stalks.
IF you are getting a male dominance..a lot...
look to your compo..probably means you have pre-fert and it is screwing your differential.

Cheers nc...so SG can carry a bit colour..
How is ALFie Baby today...she recovered..?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> LOL I suppose there are some in the crowd that'd enjoy the dude in spandex.. K2 beeing one of em..


Well, well, well....Let's see, a man in spandex???







This would be a Oh Hell No!!!!







And this would be a Hell yeah lets go!!!!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> every bit of info i learn on the autos impress me even more thanks K2


Just to clarify the one I topped is not an auto...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well, well, well....Let's see, a man in spandex???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL... only you sweetie... lol... only you...


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> ROFL... only you sweetie... lol... only you...


Well I figured some need a visual to understand what I am all about!!!!! lol


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

> I see it, noticed it a while back but wasnt sure if i was seeing things so i let it go...
> And figures you cant have a run on pure whites like i cant have one in color HA HA :Fire:


Ha ha Water..
we have yin and yan

ALL the DC's are Non-White.
The one with the mask is purple/red







the other two in the small pot that I over-watered are red/purple..

The larger ones in the big pots are showing grey/mink in the top bud..
not sure if they will colour up strong..
but they aint white.

No colour yet in the coloured parent Oguns..
but there is time yet.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 19, 2010)

mossys said:


> ENCOUNTERZERO..
> haven't forgotten you m8..just trying to catch upwhat has gone on these last couple of days.
> I'll get the canna vodka drafted up on page somewhere..then I can just post it as people need it.
> You don't need it for a few weeks yet.
> ...


 I haven't went to feed them yet but I'll see her in about half an hour, I'm almost afraid to check on her.

I am deff. gonna drop her in a 12" pot and fill in the rest of the space with new soil if she is still kicking.
I am glad she is pollenated, Hopefully she gives off some of her Amazonian traits.haha


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

lol thanks now im not gonna gonna be able to sleep for weeks fearing dudes in spandex are gonna break in my house dressed like spider man (if he was the taco bell dumpster)


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Im in no hurry mossy when ever you get to it man thanks in advance


----------



## dargo (Dec 19, 2010)

im wondering if il see any deformed blueberry phenos in the f3's. I grew some in the greenhouse a dew years ago and half came out deformed, but they was all a knockout smoke. 

checking the speedy genetics now, but im sure there shouldnt be any color there.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 19, 2010)

I was kind of just setting around thinking about how much I'd love to have more auto Blueberry fem beans but I only have 2 left.
I know that cloning an auto can be done but will not be of any benefit but what if I take a clone just to let flower and deprive it of light to get pollen?
I'll use the plant that the clone came from for smoke and I'll plant the last auto BB bean so I can pollenate a bud or two with the selfed pollen.
I'd like to see this work because I don't like the thought of depriving the whole female.
I'm going to try this because I'm kind of hesitant to put the whole plant in darkness.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> lol thanks now im not gonna gonna be able to sleep for weeks fearing dudes in spandex are gonna break in my house dressed like spider man (if he was the taco bell dumpster)


Question being... would you rather the big heavyset guy or the skinnier guy with the huge bulge coming after you? lol


----------



## dargo (Dec 19, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I had a very small but thick Speedy Ganja/Gonzales that had some color on the inner buds and around the bottom of the main cola.
> None of the other SG's that I grew had any color but the one was dark purple in spots.


sorry dude didnt see this, blink and the thread is another few pages down the line!

do you have any photos? mine is a small bush.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

Mossy beats me to he top's today 

I was diging around some old pics last night looking for some ICU pics for FD. I fear i may have deleted them from the camera before backing them up..

Anyways, while diging around i found some pics of some outdoors me and a friend did back in 03. We were going through some texada timewarp selfed seeds, to find a nice outdoor preformer. So i thought i'd toss up soem canna pics.. Since these will be new for alot of folks.

This was my 2nd year growing outside, so this is unfortunetly going to date me. 

The plant here that Cmac is checking out is a NL#5 cutting we used to have. It grew a purple stem and produced grey looking rock hard buds. She eventually got rust disease in a later cloned plant. We ended up letting her go. Years later i found a rust cure product.. Wish i knew what i know now, back then.
It flowered outside in alberta canada, and we only needed to bring it in for 2 weeks to finish. I really miss this plant.






These are the 3 we had in his back yard.. Learning to garden from true gardeners. The time warps are the ones left and right of the nl5












Other than autos this is the only other plant i've got to finish in my climate. 






Out in the bush timewarp. This one never finished. She got pretty tall though.







I have talked about this plant in other forums before. I just found the pics of her last night. This is the trifol i got from the reeferman BlueThunder lines. I was really looking for a colour-full pheno. The purple kodiak gold would have been nice. I haven't found one yet. This plant was cool though. I think i still have some beans from her, TBH.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 19, 2010)

dargo said:


> sorry dude didnt see this, blink and the thread is another few pages down the line!
> 
> do you have any photos? mine is a small bush.


 Its in my albums on IC, I'll post it here when I find it.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

JM you have a vary valid point and i think i can out run the fat guy just throw him a taco and im good the other guy i think id better grab the vasoline cause theres no way in hell im out running anyone even close to being in shape.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

JM: I was also thinking about some thing last night while on the other PC. Since i wouldn't want to discourage some one from using a product that has benefits.

I thought about this. If you were good at keeping your compost alive. You would only need to buy those products once. Once you intrucude them to the substrate (soil) You should be able to keep them alive in there, for umpteen amout of time.

So if you are seeing results from the poructs that are adding microbes, i'd bet you only need to buy it once and a while.. 

Just seems like alot to spend $40 on a few oz of product. Every grow. Especially on microlife.
Bh.


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

Agh..aghhhhh...K2.....you said you would keep my photo close to your heart...
I didn't say you could post it...


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> lol thanks now im not gonna gonna be able to sleep for weeks fearing dudes in spandex are gonna break in my house dressed like spider man (if he was the taco bell dumpster)


Well here you go sweetheart...Spandex for the discriminating man....







This would be a no....well in my book anyway!!!! lol







This would be a yes....and the line forms behind me!!!!!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

mossys said:


> Agh..aghhhhh...K2.....you said you would keep my photo close to your heart...
> I didn't say you could post it...


Sorry baby but it was so hot I had to share!!!! lmao


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Question being... would you rather the big heavyset guy or the skinnier guy with the huge bulge coming after you? lol


I, for one, am voting for the bulge!!!!!


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I was kind of just setting around thinking about how much I'd love to have more auto Blueberry fem beans but I only have 2 left.
> I know that cloning an auto can be done but will not be of any benefit but what if I take a clone just to let flower and deprive it of light to get pollen?
> I'll use the plant that the clone came from for smoke and I'll plant the last auto BB bean so I can pollenate a bud or two with the selfed pollen.
> I'd like to see this work because I don't like the thought of depriving the whole female.
> I'm going to try this because I'm kind of hesitant to put the whole plant in darkness.


I'd like to see you do it too. 
I've read a thread where the guy has been cloing his auto for a while, i thought it might be usefull to nad a few lower branches to root them, and been those instead of random seeds in the sensi tops.

Good on ya mate.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I, for one, am voting for the bulge!!!!!


This is typical.. Do the words chucking a hot dog down a hall way mean anything?
lmao
Bh.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

lol god no wonder i dont go to strip clubs outta fear of seeing that shit ill stick to setting at home with the woman,kid, my leafy greens and you fine people.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> lol god no wonder i dont go to strip clubs outta fear of seeing that shit ill stick to setting at home with the woman,kid, my leafy greens and you fine people.


Awww...where is your sense of adventure????? lol


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well here you go sweetheart...Spandex for the discriminating man....


This is wrong... As i'm scrollign dwn the wife goes OMFG it gets worse.. ahahahha



> Agh..aghhhhh...K2.....you said you would keep my photo close to your heart...
> I didn't say you could post it...


LOL...


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> This is wrong... As i'm scrollign dwn the wife goes OMFG it gets worse.. ahahahha
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...


Gotta love a woman in leopard print!!!! lol


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

I lost that when i stopped going to the bars everynight lol


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL This has got me laughing out loud here.

This is what i am talking about..

AMAZON!!!! She`ll crush you!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> LOL This has got me laughing out loud here.
> 
> This is what i am talking about..
> 
> AMAZON!!!! She`ll crush you!


I told you I'm not like that anymore!!!!!! lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

Dear lord where has my thread gone too, BH did you leave the gate open on the farm.....

i think you may have some cattle loose that has cleverly disguised its self as a cheeta


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry but i think thats one cattle that need to be put down i think it got mad cow cause it just isnt right


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

Now we know the answer to that age old question....Where's the beef???? She is at the gym!!!! lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Sorry but i think thats one cattle that need to be put down i think it got mad cow cause it just isnt right


yep i think its best before that starts a trend, sad thing is SHE thought it was a good idea when she put it one......

really wonder what people think


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Now we know the answer to that age old question....Where's the beef???? She is at the gym!!!! lol


"do you like steak" 

shes just tenderizing before the meal LOL


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

we at the usda put are beef thru conditioning to insure your gonna get a heart attack for dinner.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

ive been thinking (in some cases is a bad thing) how well do you all think 10 beans would do in a 30 gallon tub or would 10 be to many for 30 gallons?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

This is a statement to live by:


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> ive been thinking (in some cases is a bad thing) how well do you all think 10 beans would do in a 30 gallon tub or would 10 be to many for 30 gallons?


Should be fine. i think Mossy uses a 20l planter and has way more than 10 in there. so that should be plenty of room.


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

Down Bitch..




> AMAZON!!!! She`ll crush you!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

is 5 gal optimum for one plant? and has anyone dune autos in a hydro unit?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

mossys said:


>


She is such a camera whore!!!!!! A girl after my own heart!!! lol


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Damn mossy i refreshed the page and all i got was a face full of ganja and on a 32" screen its pretty damn big


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

mossys said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ill see your Amazonian bitch and raise it one


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

> She is such a camera whore!!!!!! A girl after my own heart!!! lol


Ha ha..I just hauled them in off the patio..
she has a touch of the night..



> all i got was a face full of ganja and on a 32" screen its pretty damn big


Ha ha..I bet..

BH started it with his Amazon..

I grow my plants withmulti phenos in the same pot.
They Love it..I would recommend it.

Either 10 or 12 seed to a 25 ltr pot..

50% should be males..so 5-6 fems.

In my square 25 ltr pots...
IMO..5 females are Optimum for yield


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

FullD..If that is the ICU..that is the one I meant before..I said the one on the left..
I meant right..
saw it when I saw your answer...

Is she Brighter White than the other pheno...?

I am dead impressed..I Think it is a much better way to transplant....
But..
the way they are going..
you are gonna have to make your new grow cupboard Much taller than your old one.

Down Bitch...

I'm dying to see how it all turns out.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 19, 2010)

The ALF#3 is doing great, You wouldn't even know it happened.
The best part is she is stinking up the whole house, The HBD is smelling so fruity I wan't to eat her!HaHa
Thanks for the liquid soap advice Mossy, It really has worked...
I'll get some good pictures up today sometime...


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

where did you get the ammos they look freakin crazy


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> where did you get the ammos they look freakin crazy


Its just something were calling the bigger growing autos


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD..If that is the ICU..that is the one I meant before..I said the one on the left..
> I meant right..
> saw it when I saw your answer...


This would be and ICU#2 and to hear you say that it may be more WR dom brings me a hell of a smile
Both of the big ICU plants are almost the same in look this one is just a MUCH bigger frame.




> I am dead impressed..I Think it is a much better way to transplant....
> But..
> the way they are going..
> you are gonna have to make your new grow cupboard Much taller than your old one.


Thanks my friend i appreciate it. I am rather please with the method my self. I am going to be going this route in the future till the new home is done. Once the new home is done then 5 gal pots will be normal and they'll have plenty of head room 




> I'm dying to see how it all turns out.


Me too, me too i had a feeling about this one ever since it was a seedling


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I was kind of just setting around thinking about how much I'd love to have more auto Blueberry fem beans but I only have 2 left.
> I know that cloning an auto can be done but will not be of any benefit but what if I take a clone just to let flower and deprive it of light to get pollen?
> I'll use the plant that the clone came from for smoke and I'll plant the last auto BB bean so I can pollenate a bud or two with the selfed pollen.
> I'd like to see this work because I don't like the thought of depriving the whole female.
> I'm going to try this because I'm kind of hesitant to put the whole plant in darkness.


Great concept... hadn't thought of that go-around... sounds like its real feasible

J


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

anyone try that super cali haze yet? ive been seeing mixed reviews on it.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> JM: I was also thinking about some thing last night while on the other PC. Since i wouldn't want to discourage some one from using a product that has benefits.
> 
> I thought about this. If you were good at keeping your compost alive. You would only need to buy those products once. Once you intrucude them to the substrate (soil) You should be able to keep them alive in there, for umpteen amout of time.
> 
> ...


 
I'd agree with this... I spent 20 bucks and I've only used about 10 tsp total out of it... I think its a great way to keep a backup/ or to intro to new soils... not suggesting people gas their bank accounts out... lol but it Def IS beneficial microbes! My botle will last me until spring... (when I inject on my farm plot through irrigation at 2" discharge that'll be gone at a 350/1 ratio in 5 minutes! but it will havbe inoculated my 19,200 sq ft grow area.

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well here you go sweetheart...Spandex for the discriminating man....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Line does not form behind you... cuz while ur arguing with everyone else... I'm already eating that! lol!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I'd like to see this work because I don't like the thought of depriving the whole female.
> I'm going to try this because I'm kind of hesitant to put the whole plant in darkness.


Quick tip i used to use to shoe sex neal, i would go get the little brown bags they put a single beer in and cover a branch with it. This will kill the light and deprive it like you want to. I used to do it to sex my plants id find a branch and then bag it. after about 3-4 days of this i would see a sex organ.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> lol god no wonder i dont go to strip clubs outta fear of seeing that shit ill stick to setting at home with the woman,kid, my leafy greens and you fine people.


After dating a couple strippers... def dont go to the club... once you knock one off right... they all come at you when you walk in the club to pick her up... lol actually had 2 start a huge arguement... they're so trivial... lol


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

> The ALF#3 is doing great, You wouldn't even know it happened.


Ah...TFFT........

Well Saved Bro...If you hadn't managed to keep her..pepole would have thought she was a Myth...

I'm telling you..I could hear arguments in the threads for years saying...
absolutely no-way you could get her in an 8 inch pot...phew...



> Thanks for the liquid soap advice Mossy, It really has worked...


Old gardeners trick.....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I told you I'm not like that anymore!!!!!! lol


that shits hot too!

FD- great "meat tenderizing" comment! ROFL


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Quick tip i used to use to shoe sex neal, i would go get the little brown bags they put a single beer in and cover a branch with it. This will kill the light and deprive it like you want to. I used to do it to sex my plants id find a branch and then bag it. after about 3-4 days of this i would see a sex organ.


 Sounds like a more effective method..
I'll be sure to try this before hacking off limbs.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Quick tip i used to use to shoe sex neal, i would go get the little brown bags they put a single beer in and cover a branch with it. This will kill the light and deprive it like you want to. I used to do it to sex my plants id find a branch and then bag it. after about 3-4 days of this i would see a sex organ.


That was kinda my light dep idea.... but i guess it takes too long not to lose the pollen to condensation? (for selfing)


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

I just went and looked in on my plants all but one (its not showing yet) was a dude pissed me right off it did out of 6 only 1 possible female bummed me right out but they have gotten the ax and now are blended into a nice mush to be canned up and sent with the garbage. lol damn i got bad luck.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> I just went and looked in on my plants all but one (its not showing yet) was a dude pissed me right off it did out of 6 only 1 possible female bummed me right out but they have gotten the ax and now are blended into a nice mush to be canned up and sent with the garbage. lol damn i got bad luck.


Well, not to be a dick, but maybe you're looking tat that wrong... you'll notice a lot of guys in here breeding their own seeds.... males aren't bad always...

if you want all fem... spend the extra money to get fem seeds.... very worthwhile!

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> I just went and looked in on my plants all but one (its not showing yet) was a dude pissed me right off it did out of 6 only 1 possible female bummed me right out but they have gotten the ax and now are blended into a nice mush to be canned up and sent with the garbage. lol damn i got bad luck.


Seems the one that hasn't shown will most likely be female as they tend to take longer to show.
Like JM said i would have at least kept one to breed seed stock with. Save $$ that way.
Then down the road make some crosses.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 19, 2010)

that sucks zero. sorry to hear it. In the good news department this little lady showed me her bits today. ANd here are the three newest sprouts


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Sounds like a more effective method..
> I'll be sure to try this before hacking off limbs.


great i think that you will find it worth the time. 
plus its always good to see a live experiment.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Line does not form behind you... cuz while ur arguing with everyone else... I'm already eating that! lol!


Oh baby, you would have to pry her out of my cold dead hands first!!!!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 19, 2010)

There is always the chance that dude wasn't packing what you think he was in those spandex shorts a couple of pages back


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

they were just random bag seed i got a shit load more of them and due to space restrictions they woulda just taken up useable room once i get more room ill keep a few males just kinda ticked me the ratio only 1 possible fem outta 6. im hoping this last one is a fem.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

Either way it's all good!!!!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 19, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Either way it's all good!!!!


 Well I knew you would say that. For me not so much. But I will smoke a plant that looks a cock


----------



## mossys (Dec 19, 2010)

Hooo...hoooo..teflon..


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

I called my dad hes a old hippy from back in the day. He gave me a idea for living soil and i figured id run it past you guys to see if its a valid idea or if the 70's were just to hard on him. go out in the woods clear a place and dig up the top few feet of dirt cause it should be better then the crap i buy in a store (his words) and it should already have all that good stuff in it. we grew in the woods for a long time using the old dead fish next to the roots method the old indian dude showed my dad to do and we had some monsters. so would it work or be a waste of time to try?


----------



## zemanel (Dec 19, 2010)

Damn this thread is going speed of light, i came to see the suggestions on my question and it went way back on this. Weekend it's like feeding the ladys on this thread, they just lift up and smile at us xD.
To the point, thx for the tips on what to go m8s, i think i'll try the PJ later because attitude has only regular seeds and i'll have limited space, so, since it's my first grow i'd probably hit a bunch of males despite of the 50% chance on fems. So i guess i'll be trying L#2xAK47 and see what i can pull.
Cheers m8s


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 19, 2010)

mossys said:


> Hooo...hoooo..teflon..


 I knew you would get it. She is small but she is all business


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Well I knew you would say that. For me not so much. But I will smoke a plant that looks a cock


this is right up your ally then


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> I called my dad hes a old hippy from back in the day. He gave me a idea for living soil and i figured id run it past you guys to see if its a valid idea or if the 70's were just to hard on him. go out in the woods clear a place and dig up the top few feet of dirt cause it should be better then the crap i buy in a store (his words) and it should already have all that good stuff in it. we grew in the woods for a long time using the old dead fish next to the roots method the old indian dude showed my dad to do and we had some monsters. so would it work or be a waste of time to try?


 
Sure... the main thing is adecent "airy" soil... loose so roots can sweep through easily... and the other thing... maybe y your fem / mal rati sux... make sure not to use pre-ferted soil for starts... it causes way higher male/ fem ratios... no nutes for the first 7 days minmum... and if you use a plug of soil with no nutes in say FFOF... then n nutes till at least 21 days...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Oh baby, you would have to pry her out of my cold dead hands first!!!!


If you're lucky I'll let you jump in!  I got the big package, remember? lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Well I knew you would say that. For me not so much. But I will smoke a plant that looks a cock


 
ROFL... me too... but does that make us cocksmokers? cuz if so, I'd like to change my mind! lol


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

im stick till spring with this mg seed starter shit or this bag of humis stuff my womans mom got that looks like i dug it up from the ground it got moss and all kinda crap in it this it would be better the the mg stuff?


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

wow the whole cock smoker comment i sware i blinked and missed it till i looked again and was like wtf and had to re read the whole page again


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

either is fine... the one downside I find in "excavating" your own soil is that it usually brings bugs/gnats/white files/ etc in with it... better not to add complications on your first grow... I'd reccomend the humus.


the money you'll save in soil will probably be eaten up defending against pests.
J


lol @ cocksmoker comment


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 19, 2010)

not cock smokers, cock like smokers, there is a difference. Any way here are the rest of the girls todayView attachment 1334481View attachment 1334482View attachment 1334483View attachment 1334484View attachment 1334485View attachment 1334486View attachment 1334487View attachment 1334488View attachment 1334489


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi all ive got a sweet seeds fast bud AF growing at the minute just as a practice ... seems to be going well  shes currently on 3 weeks


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

I concur, very distinct difference! lol

Your plants are looking sweet dude! Nice work and especially for CFL ops!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

RobbieP said:


> Hi all ive got a sweet seeds fast bud AF growing at the minute just as a practice ... seems to be going well  shes currently on 3 weeks
> 
> View attachment 1334532


 
hot damn! They're all comin outta the woodwork FD! 

Nice work rob... lookin good man!


----------



## dargo (Dec 19, 2010)

@mossy

see the random double serated leaves on this Psiren f2, its from the ORIGINAL exodus cheese. the majority of the f2's I have grown so far have these, none of the F3's have them so far (but non of the F2's had the blueberry phenos im getting on the f3's)

The other photo is that strange leaf anomaly I got on the non auto f2 in thr summer. I ended up planting it out by mistake, it was a male and I ripped & binned it forgeting about his mong leaf


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

dargo said:


> @mossy
> 
> see the random double serated leaves on this Psiren f2, its from the ORIGINAL exodus cheese. the majority of the f2's I have grown so far have these, none of the F3's have them so far (but non of the F2's had the blueberry phenos im getting on the f3's)
> 
> The other photo is that strange leaf anomaly I got on the non auto f2 in thr summer. I ended up planting it out by mistake, it was a male and I ripped & binned it forgeting about his mong leaf


shit, thats cool anomoly! too bad you didn't capture the genetics on that... would've been cool to see it play out

J


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 19, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> I concur, very distinct difference! lol
> 
> Your plants are looking sweet dude! Nice work and especially for CFL ops!


 People are always surprised at the power of properly used CFLs. Most people see the plants before they see the lights and they are always surprised at the size and density. And for anyone that believes what they say about cfls not producing big thick buds. I say they don't always know what they are talking about.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> shit, thats cool anomoly! too bad you didn't capture the genetics on that... would've been cool to see it play out
> 
> J


If it came out once it'll come again! It's all a numbers game.


Thanks for the updates dargo!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> People are always surprised at the power of properly used CFLs. Most people see the plants before they see the lights and they are always surprised at the size and density. And for anyone that believes what they say about cfls not producing big thick buds. I say they don't always know what they are talking about.


Agreed, ultimately it comes down to enough lumens in the right spectrum... which CFL's can totally produce! You just gotta plant as many CFL's as plants! lol
Truly a good testament to makeshift ops!


BH- Point well taken... but how many thousand phenos to get it again? lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

The Usual Slutspects:


BH- I see you are in it to win it for the killer christmas combo!

oh yeah gave em a minor fert shot too:
3 x 1.5 gal x 5 ml molasses, 5 ml Big Bloom, 5 ml H2O2 (35%), 17 ml vinegar ph @ 5.99, ppm @ 251 (water ppm typically 225, PH typically 8.30 or higher)


----------



## dargo (Dec 19, 2010)

good job I got thousands of beans  it would be nice if all the blades grew like that, like a new duckdfoot

photos.... the full flowering one and top cola was a f2 that autoed, this girl was one of the nicest smells and taste ever!!! sherbert smell and a really earthy fruity citrus taste. made you want to pick a branch and eat it.

the small one you see is a f2, see the big first set of 3 leaves, see there shape and size...... thats the first thing I see on mi5 bush pheno (used in the original cross) the overhead was a tray waiting to sex, you can see top middle another bush pheno, there are a few more in there. the other ones are the cheese dominant ones (the majority)


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

very nice! the sherbet flavor and smell you describe sounds effin incredible! They look happy and healthy! 

Agreed on that!


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Dear lord where has my thread gone too, BH did you leave the gate open on the farm.....
> 
> i think you may have some cattle loose that has cleverly disguised its self as a cheeta


HAHA Oh man.. Good posts today. Good for the soul. I may have started some thing i don't want to see finished.




> "do you like steak"
> 
> shes just tenderizing before the meal LOL


HAHA yeah... She's got the steak in the weights.. Kinda like hanging a hot dog on the tred mill.. Ohh man.. The mental pic brings tears.. lmfao.




> I told you I'm not like that anymore!!!!!! lol


I am going to call BS on that one .. A part of me thinks you'd love to get on some skimpy undies and dominate a bunch of men.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> I am going to call BS on that one .. A part of me thinks you'd love to get on some skimpy undies and dominate a bunch of men.


 Oh you know me so well!!!!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> HAHA Oh man.. Good posts today. Good for the soul. I may have started some thing i don't want to see finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG... you guys are killing me! ROFLMHO! Lol... I'm quite sure the gate was left open now! lol Thuough, admittedly, I'm no better than the rest of the "cattle" in here... lol
actually, we're not far off... we graze with a lighter and scissors... but shit....


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

> BH- I see you are in it to win it for the killer christmas combo!


Wish it was mine though, i just pulled it up from google to spread some cheer. Feeling jolly this year.. 




> the full flowering one and top cola was a f2 that autoed


I love the close up of it. Your spoiling us with psirens today mate.

Edit: That tray looks so uniform at that point. i wonder when they are going to open up for you, as far as pheno types.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Wish it was mine though, i just pulled it up from google to spread some cheer. Feeling jolly this year..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes but it's a good spoiling! keep it up! 
lol

EDIT: Agreed... interesting how they are all virtually the same upon birth... but as time goes on their genetics really start to show out


----------



## dargo (Dec 19, 2010)

@mossy

speedy g family tree.......

en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Speedy_Gonzales/Flash_Seeds/


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

dargo... i know that was fired to mossy... but thanks for the lineage link!


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

Pretty sure that means the parents were stable. JM, expect many good AF lines to come of dargo's X.. He's had some nice phenos as far as what i've seen. Breeder luck is part of the game, and i'd take him to the casino any day..  If that means anything. lol

On a side note.
I had some ICU's pop their heds today. 24 hours on those 4 bangers, probably males. Eager to get going it seems. Noted for stud selections 

ALF's... yet to see any action. 

It sure is nice having some thing going. I miss'd the smell of the grow room. Once there is some thing worth taking pics of i'll start posting some updates on them. I think after these i am going to run the sour60's i have.. You read soo many reviews on the potency beeing good.

This grow is in the old Veg room. Going to run a 400MH sunmaster warm delux i had kicking around. The space is too small for the 600, i'll be cooking with MJ if i do that.
This'll be another budget operation, nothing over the top. The purpose is to do a selection for seeds to run outside this summer.

Mossy's Kit proved itself to me last year as far as outdoors goes. So i am going to capet bomb with them this year. 
Mossy just needs to get some packs out there for people to buy that are MOSSYS.. 

This stuff will be great for nothern outdoor guys. The cold nights really hamper alot of auots outside. For what ever reason (i attribute it to breeding) mossys preform very well. I had single digit overnight lows almost all summer. ICU/JEMs were the only stuff that finished.

Before i go on.. and on.. and on.. i'll go make some dinner.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't know how many of you guys/gals are the same, but i don't venture into many other threads on this site.. 

Good group of folks in here!.
Bh.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

> Mossy's Kit proved itself to me last year as far as outdoors goes. So i am going to capet bomb with them this year.
> Mossy just needs to get some packs out there for people to buy that are MOSSYS..


Agreed! Glad to hear yet another testament to their low-temp hardiness! can't wait toi get my hands on some!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Pretty sure that means the parents were stable. JM, expect many good AF lines to come of dargo's X.. He's had some nice phenos as far as what i've seen. Breeder luck is part of the game, and i'd take him to the casino any day..  If that means anything. lol


yeah i got high hopes for his psiren line as well. After seeing a few he has out like the frosted one that is just covered in trich's and then there is this pheno too





Id say there are some real stunners in there 



> It sure is nice having some thing going. I miss'd the smell of the grow room. Once there is some thing worth taking pics of i'll start posting some updates on them. I think after these i am going to run the sour60's i have.. You read soo many reviews on the potency beeing good.


Sounds good there BH. When i stopped a few years back i missed the smell too. Once i was back there was nothing better than that hitting you when you open the door.




> Mossy just needs to get some packs out there for people to buy that are MOSSYS..


couldnt agree more need to get the lion out of its den.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> yeah i got high hopes for his psiren line as well. After seeing a few he has out like the frosted one that is just covered in trich's and then there is this pheno too
> Id say there are some real stunners in there
> 
> 
> ...


I'd agree with that... through and through!

she's a sexy lil nug-buster!


----------



## CFlo92 (Dec 19, 2010)

this is autoblueberry, harvesting within the next 3 days, not a whole plant shot just the 2 highest main colas, i have 4 main colas and some smaller buds, overall looks to be a decent harvest



View attachment 1334943


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Don't know how many of you guys/gals are the same, but i don't venture into many other threads on this site..
> 
> Good group of folks in here!.
> Bh.


im the same, i may drop into a thread here and there but nothing other than here and your auto erotica of bud porn

EDIT:i dont think id be able to keep up in here if i went into another thread lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> im the same, i may drop into a thread here and there but nothing other than here and your auto erotica of bud porn
> 
> EDIT:i dont think id be able to keep up in here if i went into another thread lol


same here... in fact, I have trouble keeping up with just this one! lol


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 19, 2010)

RobbieP said:


> Hi all ive got a sweet seeds fast bud AF growing at the minute just as a practice ... seems to be going well  shes currently on 3 weeks
> 
> View attachment 1334532


Killer pic man! Im growing the same stuff but i just dropped my bean in the coco today. What kinda fans are you running in there and what is your average temp? Sorry all the questions but my setup is alot like yours and was just curious.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/546438 Here ya go try getting this shit outta your head


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL right on, good link

JP


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJkcBLWcLTM&feature=related 
Epic song mc chris is funny as hell


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey all...damn this moves too fast...so I need some help....got a prob I believe with my auto ak...she has drooping leaves...one 2 yellowed at the bottom. she is about 3 weeks into flowering I repotted her into a 3 gallon pot 3 weeks ago and she is a beast growing fast but this drooping started about a week now...I thought it was overwatering..as im using all new soil...which is coco fiber...but not the brick...i cut up fibers from a actual coconut mixed with peat and some soil...something like 40-40-20%...and im trying out a 120w LED that i had configured and made in china..to try...so I let her dry all the way out and watered her with a tea I made from rabbit dung, bone meal, n kelp powder..but she is still drooping...I dont think its a deficiency as she is dark green...but I did notice today that some of the leaf stem are getting lil red spots on it...Im in between thinking maybe I need some more nutes...but more that i need to repot again im running out of room in my space got la blanca, auto white widow, another ak and onyx to all finish in there...but I cant let the beast go away. I did see some roots at the bottom of the pot..so is it rootbound already..or something else? maybe these pics can help...


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 19, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Don't know how many of you guys/gals are the same, but i don't venture into many other threads on this site..
> 
> Good group of folks in here!.
> Bh.


Amen. I pretty much only check out this thread and the AutoFlower Cage Match that I've entered. I find that the type of people I'm looking to talk and learn with are right here in these couple of threads. I love the Karma.



FullDuplex said:


> im the same, i may drop into a thread here and there but nothing other than here and your auto erotica of bud porn
> 
> EDIT:i dont think id be able to keep up in here if i went into another thread lol


Me either, however I would love to see this put in its own sub-forum or at least stickied.



John Mondello said:


> same here... in fact, I have trouble keeping up with just this one! lol


Me too brother, me too. Hey if you want, you can send that graphic you have as your signature to me and I can make that lettering look better so it stands out a bit more. I think I know what it says but its hard to read.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 19, 2010)

BOMBUDZ said:


> Hey all...damn this moves too fast...so I need some help....got a prob I believe with my auto ak...she has drooping leaves...one 2 yellowed at the bottom. she is about 3 weeks into flowering I repotted her into a 3 gallon pot 3 weeks ago and she is a beast growing fast but this drooping started about a week now...I thought it was overwatering..as im using all new soil...which is coco fiber...but not the brick...i cut up fibers from a actual coconut mixed with peat and some soil...something like 40-40-20%...and im trying out a 120w LED that i had configured and made in china..to try...so I let her dry all the way out and watered her with a tea I made from rabbit dung, bone meal, n kelp powder..but she is still drooping...I dont think its a deficiency as she is dark green...but I did notice today that some of the leaf stem are getting lil red spots on it...Im in between thinking maybe I need some more nutes...but more that i need to repot again im running out of room in my space got la blanca, auto white widow, another ak and onyx to all finish in there...but I cant let the beast go away. I did see some roots at the bottom of the pot..so is it rootbound already..or something else? maybe these pics can help...


Since you just transplanted, I wouldn't advise doing it again. Auto Flowers are real sensitive to transplanting and nutes, so you usually only get one transplant out of them. To be honest your plant looks good, she may just be a little stressed since she was transplanted kinda late into her life cycle. Personally, I would just water her with some pH'd adjusted stuff a few times over the next 8 days or so and see what happens.


----------



## CFlo92 (Dec 19, 2010)

Big autos, all except the very front middle which you can only see the top of, shes about 16 inches, the rest are huge for autos


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 19, 2010)

well since i transplanted 2+ weeks ago she grew like crazy and its just this week she started this drooping...was wondering as this soil mix is so light maybe the roots grow too quick and now she is rootbound as the flowers are growing pretty slow now...here is a pic of the day of transplant and the first pic i posted is 2 1/2 weeks later grew like 20in that time..my soils ph is 6-6.5..and so is the water.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

> Since you just transplanted, I wouldn't advise doing it again. Auto Flowers are real sensitive to transplanting and nutes, so you usually only get one transplant out of them. To be honest your plant looks good, she may just be a little stressed since she was transplanted kinda late into her life cycle. Personally, I would just water her with some pH'd adjusted stuff a few times over the next 8 days or so and see what happens.


I'd agree with hitman here



> Me too brother, me too. Hey if you want, you can send that graphic you have as your signature to me and I can make that lettering look better so it stands out a bit more. I think I know what it says but its hard to read.


Sure man, honestly, I just didn't mess with it that much .. lol
But I'll send ya the base photo... it says: Air and Fog Division


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 19, 2010)

43hitman... here ya go... 


J


----------



## Bighill (Dec 19, 2010)

> so I need some help....got a prob I believe with my auto ak


You are correct not a def. I am going to go with over watering. How long do you figure your soil stays wet?
It sure did take off. For the amount of growth it just did it looks great. You must be doing some thing correct it looks spot on. IMO

It will wilt if it's too dry or too wet. Typically when you over water you will see a N def start, so you will see wilting plus yellow leaves. I supose really compacted substrate could do the same. 

If it was me i'd let it dry out a bit more between waterings. And just let it ride. Since it still looks good! Transplant shock shouldn't last more than a week. So transplant is out of the equation.

Keep us posted on the progress, ither way.
Bh.


----------



## Rtoke (Dec 19, 2010)

BOMBUDZ said:


> well since i transplanted 2+ weeks ago she grew like crazy and its just this week she started this drooping...was wondering as this soil mix is so light maybe the roots grow too quick and now she is rootbound as the flowers are growing pretty slow now...here is a pic of the day of transplant and the first pic i posted is 2 1/2 weeks later grew like 20in that time..my soils ph is 6-6.5..and so is the water.


what soil mix you using ??

peace


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 19, 2010)

BIGHILL
Kool...thnx...my soil stay wet about 3-4 days sometimes more...my Auto widow soil has been wet almost 5 days...but the soil isnt the same ratio as the AK...

RTOKE
My soil mix is coconut fibers...not the coco brick...as I have alot of coconuts here I cut up the fibers to use instead of throwing it away...mixed with some peat moss...and some reg dirt. for the Auto AK ratio is about 35% coconut 40% peat and 20 soil ahh yeah and 10% perlite for got about that..well its not exact but you get it..and about a handfull of rabbit shit...for anyone if you know or not but rabbit is suppose to be real good high in nitrogen and phosphorus..and isnt hot so shouldnt burn i havent had any problems with it yet..


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 19, 2010)

Love the AF eye candy!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## zen.peace (Dec 20, 2010)

Finally found you guys...count me in


zen.peace


----------



## K21701 (Dec 20, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> View attachment 1335390View attachment 1335392


Those are some beautiful ladies you have there...


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 20, 2010)

Why thank you. I just wish today were Jan. 20 and not Dec


----------



## K21701 (Dec 20, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Why thank you. I just wish today were Jan. 20 and not Dec


And why is that?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 20, 2010)

Because they would be in full bloom and getting ready for harvest... I hate buying weed.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 20, 2010)

zen.peace said:


> Finally found you guys...count me in
> 
> 
> zen.peace


You know these guys zen?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 20, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Because they would be in full bloom and getting ready for harvest... I hate buying weed.


I feel ya there!!!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 20, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I feel ya there!!!


So when do you start yours on flowering nutes? As soon as they begin to show their lovely lady lumps?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 20, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> So when do you start yours on flowering nutes? As soon as they begin to show their lovely lady lumps?


 When I was growing dwc, yes...


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 20, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> You know these guys zen?



YUP... i know them as the Knights of CannaLot(a_mix,FD,mossy...)...good guys all the way.


----------



## mossys (Dec 20, 2010)

Morning m8's.......
Flying theis morning..should be back later though..



> YUP... i know them as the Knights of CannaLot(a_mix,FD,mossy...)...good guys all the way.


Enter the Official Court Jester...

Get your eyes off the Big Bitches...I seen you...
look at the girl behind the 1ltr vinegar bottle...
That is a Standard 12 inch AF....
.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes they are definitely some cool cats. Well let me be the 1st to welcome you to The Art of the Auto on behalf of FD and all the other cool ass mofo's that hang out in here.

Good to know K2.. Time for me too start building some buds 

HAHA! .. and Mossy beats me to the punch. Morning Mossy.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## mossys (Dec 20, 2010)

Morning Bro.....

gotta take a m8 to the airport..so I'm on the run....back as soon as....


----------



## dargo (Dec 20, 2010)

talking about airports..... my mum called me yesterday  shes just lost her christmas caribbean holiday cos the airports are clsed cos of the snow


----------



## dargo (Dec 20, 2010)

For anyone who cares, whats a Psiren?.........



> A Psiren is a shape-changing GELF (Genetically Engineered LifeForm) who'll lure anyone to them to feed on their brains. Like zombies, but apparently very attractive, very clever zombies, so to speak.


----------



## mossys (Dec 20, 2010)

No lights FullD...they were gonna damage her..and I don't wanna do that coz she is pregnant...



> A Psiren is a shape-changing GELF (Genetically Engineered LifeForm) who'll lure anyone to them to feed on their brains. Like zombies, but apparently very attractive, very clever zombies, so to speak.


Aiyee.....



> shes just lost her christmas caribbean holiday cos the airports are clsed cos of the snow


Aw damn Bro..shame...

Must admit I'm waiting for a call from the airport to pick my m8 back up..
Gatwick was closed most of yesterday...
so I'm not sure he will get there...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 20, 2010)

zen.peace said:


> YUP... i know them as the Knights of CannaLot(a_mix,FD,mossy...)...good guys all the way.


Well lookie who it is ole' salbhe! 
Glad to see ya found us and a big thanks to BH for the find 

Whats new with you? have anything going right now?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 20, 2010)

mossys said:


> No lights FullD...they were gonna damage her..and I don't wanna do that coz she is pregnant...


I hear ya wanna take good care of them where there knocked up, i was running into the same thing. 
Gave it a go while i had the bitch out for pollination. Shes strong but not THAT strong yet.
And i removed the bag to find a series of brown hairs and that was a good way to start the morning. 
So now its watch for pods to form. Ill probable hit it again at the 5week point to make sure they took


----------



## mossys (Dec 20, 2010)

> And i removed the bag to find a series of brown hairs and that was a good way to start the morning.


Oh I like a little Good news in the morning...

My girl Has seed..
but I lost the outer fans..so she hasn't got much to hang anything on without disturbing the bud itself....



> Well lookie who it is ole' salbhe!


Do you know what might be wrong with his mails D...?
I was allowed mail as soon as I come in..
But..Chyna...HHH..etc have had them blocked..can't send or receive..I wonder if they have changed the rules....

dargo..saw the lnk for Speedy G parentage but it's not working.....


----------



## Ryan0092 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi I'm considering growing nirvana's feminised bubbelicious autoflowering strain, just wondering if anyone has previous growing experience with this plant? 
-thanks


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 20, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Well lookie who it is ole' salbhe!
> Glad to see ya found us and a big thanks to BH for the find
> 
> Whats new with you? have anything going right now?



just had a bad grow with some HBDs...a bad case of hermies they turned out...
waiting for some PB beans...again with the shade of purple

zen


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 20, 2010)

mossys said:


> but I lost the outer fans..so she hasn't got much to hang anything on without disturbing the bud itself....


And we dont want to do that. She is very festive though i love it.



> Do you know what might be wrong with his mails D...?


Only thing i can think of is he has some sort of filter on or something 
in his privacy setting is off. Ill have to look about and see.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey FD was just wondering how those pups are doing?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 20, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Hey FD was just wondering how those pups are doing?


there doing ok got some that are eating and using the bath room but i have also lost a few
I knew this was going to happen, but it still is hard. thats why i havent been on here as much.
I have had my hands full and its been tough to get on here and keep up 

two are left and they still have not opened their eyes. This makes me a little concerned 
so well see what the future holds


----------



## dargo (Dec 20, 2010)

Use a warm damp cotton ball and dap it on there eye lids, could just be a bit dry and crusty and mum isnt there to lick it off


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 20, 2010)

sometimes the stress from not having the mother slows growth a little bit but i dont know if it will make you feel any better or not but they will be bonded to gods no end with who ever feeds them cause of the scent of that person is there mother in so few words


----------



## 41943420 (Dec 20, 2010)

i love purple weed lol my grow box is finally done,have ordered my lights and will be germin in the weeks end maybe for xmas?yah sound good


----------



## hisser (Dec 20, 2010)

I've made a apple cider vinegar trap mixed with some dish soap, gnats jumped right into it! I also covered the top soil with perlite after watering, I'm not seeing gnats anymore! thanks all for the tips, I finally transplanted the 2 bad betty's, & found a new BB male, I HAD TO transplant the 9 Bud Widers I got before they show sex cuz it looked like they were feeling bad, I had to group them into 2 big pots, its gonna be hard keeping a male and preventing open pollination


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 20, 2010)

I need to try the trap, that flystrip glue stays on your fingers forever.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 20, 2010)

I took a bud off my roadrunner and all I can say is fuck yeah. I wish they weren't so dam expensive $10-$15 dollars a seed. I would pick them up if I could get reg. seeds.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I need to try the trap, that flystrip glue stays on your fingers forever.


ligter fluid, or alcohol will get that glue off... if neither of them does it brake parts cleaner


Mossy: Your chrstmas decorations are incredible... thats gonna be really hard to beat!



also... I knoe you guys been talkin about crazy weather in spain and the uk (Europe in General)

could you take a few min and watch this and tell me your thoughts input?



[video=youtube;K_P-kUrTuj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_P-kUrTuj8&feature=player_embedded[/video]

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

hisser said:


> I've made a apple cider vinegar trap mixed with some dish soap, gnats jumped right into it! I also covered the top soil with perlite after watering, I'm not seeing gnats anymore! thanks all for the tips, I finally transplanted the 2 bad betty's, & found a new BB male, I HAD TO transplant the 9 Bud Widers I got before they show sex cuz it looked like they were feeling bad, I had to group them into 2 big pots, its gonna be hard keeping a male and preventing open pollination


Glad that stuff worked for ya hisser... looks like you scored a few more points over mother nature for this game! 
J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

The Usual slutspects:


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 20, 2010)

Check it out John:


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Check it out John:
> 
> View attachment 1336408


Soooooo much sweeter!

Thanks hitman! anything I can do for you?

J


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 20, 2010)

John open that pic all the way up then right click, save as, then put it into your sig. That way you won't have the size label at the bottom.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks for the tip...

Hey, do you know how to make animated gifs in photoshop?


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 20, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> thanks for the tip...


Looking good man. Glad I was able to help.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Looking good man. Glad I was able to help.


Yeah man... keepin me looking pro... even if I'm not! lol


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 20, 2010)

Heres a few pics of the grow.
I have 7-8 females and I think there may be a few more, I'm happy that the ALF#3 pulled through with no major problems.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 20, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> ligter fluid, or alcohol will get that glue off... if neither of them does it brake parts cleaner
> 
> 
> Mossy: Your chrstmas decorations are incredible... thats gonna be really hard to beat!
> ...


 
JM... This scares the shit out of me. The wife and i talk about this and have for ages. It isn't global warming it just warmed enough to fuck with the current then back to an ice age.

My wife has a friend in newfoundland. They usually get like feet of snow... This year it's pure rain.. She says it never does this.. 

I knew some thing was up last summer. the amount of rain i seen. I have never seen it do that. And the winter storms that the US is having.. HUGE.. Now cali is going to flood.

Everything is in such extremes now.

Funny how the BP incedent ties it all together... Did you guys watch any of the live cams? That was a massive leak. Me mum works in oil here in alberta, it was interesting hearing an "oil" person's point of view on it. She thinks they should never have been that deep. Those dispersants they used are pretty bad as well. Think of it like dumping dsh soap into the ocean until it starts to break down.. Not good ither.

I'll be emailing some people about this.
Many thanks for the vid.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

LMHO... "Pulled through" .... lol Neal.. you're somethin else... she's lookin a little better than "pulled through" lol

Your shit's lookin skank! (in a good and stinky way  )


----------



## ChynaRyder (Dec 20, 2010)

nice to see you around m8. Curious if you ever found those Leb genes you mentioned in the spring???

I hope you all are coping well with the heavy duty winter...global warming sure is a bitch. I found a nice cure for the winter blues tho, Ace Congo is a real day brightener...smiles in smoke form. 

Mossy- I think I found a new favorite pain killer, and its name is sour bubble....never felt the degree of absolute numbing from canna before. Add in a pinch of the opioids, and I almost forget about my pain syndrome,,,and damn near everything else too  Stoney Stuff....if I didnt grow it, I would swear it was doctored with something. 

Irie!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

Bighill said:


> JM... This scares the shit out of me. The wife and i talk about this and have for ages. It isn'[t global warming it just warmed enough to fuck with the current then back to an ice age.
> 
> My wife has a friend in newfoundland. They usually get like feet of snow... This year it's pure rare.. She says it never does this..
> 
> ...


Kinda thought this might be real.. afraid to think it... but kinda thought it was true... Glad I'm in the business of growing food... 
Glad all my friends on here are growers and trainable for food growing!
Also, glad I live on the East coast us... not west coast europe! 

I know you guys are a ways up the coats there... hope you can survive this BP-spawned BS... that should be their new company logo... BPBS )British Petroleum Bull Shit)

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

ChynaRyder said:


> nice to see you around m8. Curious if you ever found those Leb genes you mentioned in the spring???
> 
> I hope you all are coping well with the heavy duty winter...global warming sure is a bitch. I found a nice cure for the winter blues tho, Ace Congo is a real day brightener...smiles in smoke form.
> 
> ...


 
Cina! good to see you in the mix bro!
Any idea what lines that sour comes from? I'm guessing sour diesel is in that mix?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 20, 2010)

Funny thing is BP fucked them selves pretty good, the UK looks like they are gettign hammered.. The snow they are getting, could pass as some place in ontario.. I mean being candian your used to it. But those chaps are used to rain coats, not shuvels.

Good to know i can expect some bizar weather again this year. I will be altering my outdoor plans this year.. Going to get some hoop huts going i think. Can't risk a cold damp spring again.

Bh.


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

I know this is off topic but holy f'n shit man, i have to ask this. My buddies Dad used to be a grower of the good fruit in the late 70s and early 80s. Today when me and him were moving some shit for em, we came across two cigar tubes full of beans from what he claimed were just a grab bag of strains he used to grow. Im thinking there may be some classic lineage in here. Are these any good after 30 years even if they lived in air tight tube in a stash box for all that time?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey chyna are those BOG's? or sour60?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 20, 2010)

Tobiasglenn2010 said:


> I know this is off topic but holy f'n shit man, i have to ask this. My buddies Dad used to be a grower of the good fruit in the late 70s and early 80s. Today when me and him were moving some shit for em, we came across two cigar tubes full of beans from what he claimed were just a grab bag of strains he used to grow. Im thinking there may be some classic lineage in here. Are these any good after 30 years even if they lived in air tight tube in a stash box for all that time?


Nice find mate.. I found some of my old mans beans years ago.. Nothing poped.. He figures they were 20 years old.

I would germ some in Gibberellic acid until they pop, if any.. test like 10, if nothing pops. dump in 100, you might get a couple. Might have some nice old school stuff in there. Worth a try i figure.

Bh.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

Tobiasglenn2010 said:


> I know this is off topic but holy f'n shit man, i have to ask this. My buddies Dad used to be a grower of the good fruit in the late 70s and early 80s. Today when me and him were moving some shit for em, we came across two cigar tubes full of beans from what he claimed were just a grab bag of strains he used to grow. Im thinking there may be some classic lineage in here. Are these any good after 30 years even if they lived in air tight tube in a stash box for all that time?


 
Only 1 way to know the answer! drop a gem on em!

Might try scuffing just real lightly he outside of the seed with a fine grit sandpaper just to help start the water soak... usually 30 yrs is a long time... but they've found 1000+ yr old seeds in tombs that sprouted.... so give a go! 


woops.. posted on ya BH... sorry

anyway.. ya... go with BH's advice.. even better
def could be some real cool old school genetics in there..

I got a friend with some old school acapulco gold seeds hes had in storage for 23 yrs... hes gonna give em to me to try...
can't wait!
J


----------



## Bighill (Dec 20, 2010)

Nope no D in there. Who knows really..

BOG claims the sourbubble is a rare pheno that he found in his bog bubble lines.

IF your into it, there are a few speculation forums kicking around google. Some people claim BOG just got a tray of cuts from some one and none were labeled.

Who knows really.. He's home to ICrag if you really want to delv into it. SB is some prime looking shiznit though.. I'd burn it any day..
I got the sour60's just because BOG's SB is in there. Pheno hunter


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Nope no D in there. Who knows really..
> 
> BOG claims the sourbubble is a rare pheno that he found in his bog bubble lines.
> 
> ...


Well thanks for the iteration on that.. any seedbanks have copies of this at the moment? (Another one on the ever-growing grow list)


EDIT: just check some images at google... sexy plant!


----------



## b.R. (Dec 20, 2010)

Just thought i would post a few pics of my 2 oldest autoflowers as they get close to harvest.... First 2 are of an ak48 at 55 days... last 2 are of a pakistan ryder at 58 days... thinking about letting them go another 10 days or so... any comments or suggestions are much appreciated


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice buds you got there B.R. 

JP


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 20, 2010)

BR
Damn that looks good hmmm...really likin that ak48....that was the first strain I was going to try but went with easyrider...no complaints....but now...might have to get those...are they from Sagmartha?


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 20, 2010)

I wouldn't trust Saga's Auto's. I was just burnt on some Star Ryders from them.


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats what I heard before n what made me not buy them...wondering if they ever got it together...nice avatar...the heart should be a lil lower...lol


----------



## b.R. (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah the ak48 is sagarmatha and the pakistan ryder is world of seeds, i also read alot of people had trouble with them actually being autoflowers... i ordered them anyway and have had no problems with either of them. they have been on 18/6 under a 400 watt hps from seed


----------



## ChynaRyder (Dec 20, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Hey chyna are those BOG's? or sour60?


They are BOG's latest release...which is the bx4...I had grown the bx1 years back, and liked it then, but absolutely love it now...I was really getting sick of indi bud...was only making tinctures out of all my autos and indi's, and smoking mostly sati's, cause I am sick of smoking giant joints, and feeling it for about 10 minutes or so...my faith in strong indicas has been restored! 

I'm thinking Sour60 needs a back cross or 2 to the Sour Bubble...

John Mondello...your video gives me the serious creeps, and I certainly believe it...global warming my ass. You hit the nail on the head tho, dude...glad I am an agronomist! Altho, I am not sure just how to culture food crops in perma frost...

Irie!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 20, 2010)

BOMBUDZ said:


> Thats what I heard before n what made me not buy them...wondering if they ever got it together...nice avatar...the heart should be a lil lower...lol


Haha, well maybe if you get the AK48 it'll be cool, from what I've read they seem somewhat stable. I took a chance on a fairly new strain, and it didn't work out. Oh well. I have it in 12/12 and at least it was feminized like promised so I should get a decent yield.


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 20, 2010)

b.R. those AK48 lookawesome how tall are they?might be nice to cross them with Pink Bud or some of Mossys' creations (hopefully to get multiple branching trait)

peace

zen


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

ChynaRyder said:


> They are BOG's latest release...which is the bx4...I had grown the bx1 years back, and liked it then, but absolutely love it now...I was really getting sick of indi bud...was only making tinctures out of all my autos and indi's, and smoking mostly sati's, cause I am sick of smoking giant joints, and feeling it for about 10 minutes or so...my faith in strong indicas has been restored!
> 
> I'm thinking Sour60 needs a back cross or 2 to the Sour Bubble...
> 
> ...


Sorry to give you the creeps... and I feel the same... don't worry... you can produce a ton of food under your current lighting system... and i'll be glad to coach you and anyone else along!
J



BR- your buds are lookin killer... keeps me excited for mine as well! thanks for the photo share!


----------



## Rtoke (Dec 20, 2010)

mossys said:


> Morning m8's.......
> Flying theis morning..should be back later though..
> 
> 
> ...


damm, this thread runs fast, mossy - what are your strains you got growing just to the left of the 12'' autoflower ?? and what strain is the 12'' auto anyways ?

cheers man, merry xmas


----------



## b.R. (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks alot for the props guys... 

@zen.peace the ak48 is around 15 inches tall... yeah the buds on it are pretty chunky, the main cola is the size of a coke can and the other branches are pretty big also, im happy with the way it turned out, the pakistan ryder is gettin chunkier everyday as well, i was thinking of chopping in 10 days or so, the ak48 says 8-9 weeks and others say best at 60days, the pakistan ryder they say 64days is good.

@john... i peeped your plants as well and WOW, they are definately lookin good.... keep up the good work. this thread is one of the best ones on here i follow daily.. very good people and informative, thanks guys!!! and i am also putting in another order from attitude next month whenever they start they're new promo and i have been influenced by reading all mossy's.john's and fulld's posts, AND mossy's purple jems are going in the next order for sure, i just cant pass em up....


----------



## b.R. (Dec 20, 2010)

@john... i also peeped that video you posted... good video, i too am into those kind of things, i recently watched a show on t.v. regarding a theory about the whole gulf oil spill and the gulf coast and the restructuing of the whole gulf stream due to this... i also read alot of disinfo books.. some people always call these things conspiracy theories... not when they are truly supported by facts.... the TRUTH and what the government feeds us are 2 totally different things....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

b.R. said:


> @john... i also peeped that video you posted... good video, i too am into those kind of things, i recently watched a show on t.v. regarding a theory about the whole gulf oil spill and the gulf coast and the restructuing of the whole gulf stream due to this... i also read alot of disinfo books.. some people always call these things conspiracy theories... not when they are truly supported by facts.... the TRUTH and what the government feeds us are 2 totally different things....


I agree wholeheartedly, there's a lot of conspiracy bull shit out there... but you can't fool us on the numbers that were spilling outta that thing everyday and now supposedly, "It's all cleaned up" "Not much damage"... Somebody's not stirrin the cool aide!

J


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 20, 2010)

@b.R. i think it's great that you had a good run with the pakistan ryder, tried world of seeds AKR and it didn't AF, it just went bushy on me...but hey live and learn right?

@john i've been trying to get my hands on Mossys JEMs for sometime but can't find them.i'd have to settle for Purple Jems. same genetics but a big difference in price.

be safe always

zen


----------



## Bighill (Dec 20, 2010)

Zen mate. I think you have to change some settings to do with PM's i get this msg 


> zen.peace has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


JM: seedbay.com has some sour60(100%autoflower) right now. Under Mdanzig seeds. The sourbubble is from BOG seeds on seedbay or seedboutique. I haven't seen any SB for sale in a while. When they drop they go fast. 

I like dargo's dig on it.


> Should call it sour 60 phenos.


LOL. i am after those SB phenos.. Too bad danzig didn't BX it to the SB once more.. Or got a female to use instead of a male SB... For me i am fine with alot of phenos. I have no trouble looking around a line.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

zen.peace said:


> @b.R. i think it's great that you had a good run with the pakistan ryder, tried world of seeds AKR and it didn't AF, it just went bushy on me...but hey live and learn right?
> 
> @john i've been trying to get my hands on Mossys JEMs for sometime but can't find them.i'd have to settle for Purple Jems. same genetics but a big difference in price.
> 
> ...


do you mean purple mazzar? the knock-off version of mossy's PJ's?


----------



## b.R. (Dec 20, 2010)

@zen.peace... i also read alot of negitive reagrding the world of seeds akr and pakiryder but decided to try it out anyway and took my chances and they paid off, the P.R. is alot bushier then my ak48 and also i have a blue himalaya on day 50 and its alot bushier than both of those... the ak48 and blue himalaya are short and compact. the P.R. stretched to around 23 inches tall and had alot of side braches pop out and up as you can see in the photo, they are producing alot of good sized buds also, so im glad i chose these.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Zen mate. I think you have to change some settings to do with PM's i get this msg
> 
> 
> JM: seedbay.com has some sour60(100%autoflower) right now. Under Mdanzig seeds. The sourbubble is from BOG seeds on seedbay or seedboutique. I haven't seen any SB for sale in a while. When they drop they go fast.
> ...


 
thanks for the tip... thats something i hadn' thought of neccesarily... but an interesting breeding point... by using the same strain and "selfing" with a "forced hermie", that stabilizes the strain a bit more than crossing with a male that may have more unknown genetics in its line, right? In other words, you'd have less phenotypical variation, right?



also, for others in the thread... you have to reg on that seed site.. so I brought you a pic of sour 60! and may I say, "Myyyyyyy, she's a sexy lil lady!"



gotta transplant some ladies now... be back in a bit

J


----------



## Bighill (Dec 20, 2010)

> thanks for the tip... thats something i hadn' thought of neccesarily... but an interesting breeding point... by using the same strain and "selfing" with a "forced hermie", that stabilizes the strain a bit more than crossing with a male that may have more unknown genetics in its line, right? In other words, you'd have less phenotypical variation, right?


Well i wouldn't go the selfing path.. I feel this is how short stuff deals with so many hermi issues. That's another rant.

If you have a clone of the strain your working into auto, after you work the inital cross into auto. You then cross the line back to the clone you started with. This will instill more genes from the clone into the AF line. In theory one is enough. But as you can see with chynas sourbubble bx4. Bog has back crossed his line back to the orig SB clone 4 times now. 
Must be close to the SB clone in seed form by now.

Danzig used a purple male sour bubble Bx3 to instill the SB genes into sour60. But at this point hasn't done a BX. If he used a female clone of the BX line's i bet he'd have alot more SB dom phenos in that sou60.. 

Ither way it's an AF to play with..Not as nice as mossys but interesting


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 20, 2010)

Few pics of the ALF#3 bud...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

no, haven't seen other pics... and thanks for the iteration again... trying to leanr my way through all this but its a little overwhelming at first... I'll get it... learning through experience with you guys... and also through somosis... I'm addicted to FD's thread!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Few pics of the ALF#3 bud...
> View attachment 1337102View attachment 1337104View attachment 1337106


Sexy little Afghan Little Fucks! Lookin good neall.. must be close to chop-chop soon huh?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 20, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Sexy little Afghan Little Fucks! Lookin good neall.. must be close to chop-chop soon huh?


 Still about 20-25 days from chop...
The hairs just colored a little from when she dried up for a few hours...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

ahhh... well she's looking nice and dense especially with 20-25 to go! damn dude!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 20, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> ahhh... well she's looking nice and dense especially with 20-25 to go! damn dude!


 Thanks brother...
I started another ALF#3 at the same time and one of them is just now starting to bud up while the big one has budded up nicely.
I'm going to let the small one finish but it seems like it'll go for 100 days and only make an Oz or two.haha


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, I definetly have some pretty large variations amongst my 21 main squeezes! some started early, some just really starting to show now, and some still really developing...


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 21, 2010)

@J Purple Jems and Mossys JEMs are the same. I think the genetics are on loan to JD
@BH i checked my settings, they're as they are supposed to be...i sent emails to admin.



John Mondello said:


> do you mean purple mazzar? the knock-off version of mossy's PJ's?


----------



## mossys (Dec 21, 2010)

Morning m8's.............
what a bloody day I had yesterday......
7 hours they kept them sitting in the airport..then told them to go home..come back this morning..
went back with them this morning..told them they can't fly 'til tomorrow..
so I have to go back then....hmmmmppphhhhhh....

Anyway..this is what I was gonna show you yesterday....Rtoke..this one is for you..


> damm, this thread runs fast, mossy - what are your strains you got growing just to the left of the 12'' autoflower ?? and what strain is the 12'' auto anyways ?
> 
> cheers man, merry xmas


Merry Christmas m8.....
the first ones you looked at are Sibling Deep Chunk crosses..
both the 12 and the 20 inch

*Right..Amazon Auto's...*

have ALWAYS been there..just nobody wanted them..
everyone wanted 12 inch 8 week finishers.

You could Probably make yourself an Amazon Auto out of standard AF crosses..
think nc's ALF...
But This is the simplest way to pick them up is in the

AF to Long Season cross.

When you do this you will get Auto pheno's UP to around 3ft.

Watch the bottle and the black line in these photos and I will show you the Standard 12-14 inch AF pheno in the selection pots...
Every thing ABOVE the standard AF is your Amazon selection.







1Ltr bottle = Standard AF pheno= 12-14 inches.







Different genetics..same standard pheno...look across from the vinegar bottle..to the other pot and see the height/standard Similarity in Both crosses







ditto...3 different crosses...







ditto 4 crosses.

So...anyone wanting an Amazon/Super Auto just has to select ABOVE the Standard pheno. 

They are raging ATM 50-56 cms..just off 2 foot..
And..
you have to remember these are multi potted..
And..
on the patio..in the cold..
so if they were on Good conditions or Large individual pots...
they would be Bigger.



> do you mean purple mazzar? the knock-off version of mossy's PJ's?


AND BTW....After 2 years of being P'd about....I'm reproducing the Original Mossy's JEM...







FullD..think I should have transplanted your Roxi..in the pot on the left..into 40 ltrs...
Fat Bitch.


----------



## mossys (Dec 21, 2010)

CFLo02....about 10 pages back...Bliss..

bC...Always Bliss...wish I had scratch and sniff..

zen.peace bro..I have it...in my messages..
but I cannot add it to MY home mails ATM..
coz I am having Virus problems...
so hopefully admin can sort your site mails.

hisser..do you have a PH meter....?

JM....Girls...looking Glorious..
oops...


> Your shit's lookin skank! (in a good and stinky way  )


is That how you say it...

haven't had time for the Gulf link yet..
but I will...

nc....


> Sexy little Afghan Little Fucks! Lookin good neall.. must be close to chop-chop soon huh? ...


JM is teaching me new ways to say....OMG...That looks GOOOOOODDDD......



> Ither way it's an AF to play with..Not as nice as mossys but interesting


Maaannn....appreciated.....


----------



## dargo (Dec 21, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Well i wouldn't go the selfing path.. I feel this is how short stuff deals with so many hermi issues. That's another rant.
> 
> If you have a clone of the strain your working into auto, after you work the inital cross into auto. You then cross the line back to the clone you started with. This will instill more genes from the clone into the AF line. In theory one is enough. But as you can see with chynas sourbubble bx4. Bog has back crossed his line back to the orig SB clone 4 times now.
> Must be close to the SB clone in seed form by now.
> ...



just quoting cos it was basically EXACTLY what I was ging to say lol.


----------



## mossys (Dec 21, 2010)

> Mossy- I think I found a new favorite pain killer, and its name is sour bubble....never felt the degree of absolute numbing from canna before. Add in a pinch of the opioids, and I almost forget about my pain syndrome,,,and damn near everything else too  Stoney Stuff....if I didnt grow it, I would swear it was doctored with something.


Ha ha Chyna..glad you found something Bro...I've been sending out plenty of karma for you.

First question...did you IBL....?.........
I've mailed you some info on the Sour side.

Glad to see you Up and operating..I Was starting to worry.

Bro..did you put Ed Rosenthal's new grow book on your christmas list...
I Think it would be of value to you.


----------



## mossys (Dec 21, 2010)

FullD..just thinking how old are the pups now..?
on alsatians it used to be 10-14 days afore they opened their eyes.
karma for them....lots of it.

zen.peace..hate to say this..I have received a mail from you..went to send a reply..and it says you are not accepting mail....
so you need to look for another button to clear it.


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 21, 2010)

mossys said:


> AND BTW....After 2 years of being P'd about....I'm reproducing the Original Mossy's JEM...


YAY!!! Finally the JEMS are coming home

I'd like a reservation on them genetics.

zen


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 21, 2010)

i HAD PM capabilities but can't post...now i can post but can't PM again...Shheeeshh


----------



## mossys (Dec 21, 2010)

*Mossys K.I.S.S.*

*POLLENATION IDEAS FOR SMALL GROWS*.

where there is no second room...and you don't want a Full pollenation...here are a few ideas

First of all...

*You Don't need the Full male.*

If you bring a male up to sex....there are a number of option.

*ALL of these need to be done in a warm dry place.*
*Damp/moisture KILLS pollen.*

Take him out of the grow room..place him in another warm dry area..
it doesn't even have to be in the light...he will Start flowering..and drop pollen.

Take him out of the grow room and remove a couple of the long-stemmed flower spikes...
Put in a glass of water..he will flower and pollenate same as Any other cut flower.

Take him out of the grow room...cut him down...
make a paper bag out of a couple of pages of newspaper....
pop him in and hang the Bag up...
in a couple of days he will have shed enough pollen in the bag to make a pollenation.

Manual pollenation is best done with a SOFT paint brush.
*Dab the paint brush down into the pistils/bud...like insect legs transfering pollen into them.*

Pistils will Normally wizen and start to withdraw within 24 hours..
unless you have a cold set up...and the transpiration in slowed.


----------



## mossys (Dec 21, 2010)

> i HAD PM capabilities but can't post...now i can post but can't PM again...Shheeeshh


ha ha typical...But..there is nowt spoiling....once you are sorted..well have a Yap....​


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you mossy. I was just sitting here thinking about plant sex and how to control the horny little buggers. I was also thinking about breeding and was wondering about breeding back to a standard. Lets say I can only get strain A in fem. seeds and want to breed it with something similar that I can get regular seeds of, Strain B. How many generations would I need to get back to something nearly identical to the original A? I am just starting to learn about breeding or rather just starting to take an interest. I needed to learn to use what I have to grow happy plants first, now on to the advanced lessons.


----------



## dargo (Dec 21, 2010)

I still have that speedy g male that hasnt seen temps over 0C in about 3 weeks, I will be ready to harvest the first female in 10-14 days but this males (he was the first to show sex) still hasnt even dropped his first pollen, he still looks EXACTLY the same as when I moved him to his cold home weeks ago!! il do a side by side photos of the 2 later. I want to now what he will do if I put him back in the grow cab, but then I REALLY want to see how long he will stay alive in this weather


----------



## hisser (Dec 21, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I need to try the trap, that flystrip glue stays on your fingers forever.


a DIY flystrip out of yellow cardboard and petroleum jelly works too 



ChynaRyder said:


> Curious if you ever found those Leb genes you mentioned in the spring???


Greets brother *Chyna * I'm only ending up with shwag leb genes, the issue is open pollination been going on for at least 10 years, if calculations are right, we'll have to go through 5 to 10 generations at least to end up with something good. what do you think?



mossys said:


> hisser..do you have a PH meter....?


yes I got one, pH of my water varies from 7.5 to 8.20... the soil mix pH is 6.08, and seedling mix pH was like 6.5... I haven't checked the run-off yet...

most of them were doing real bad in the seedling soilmix with the tap water, except ICU#2... the males were left in the seedling mix too and they are doing great now. transplanting is helping a lot, though I still wanna see how they do in flowering...

peace


----------



## mossys (Dec 21, 2010)

teflon..on a simple level....
I could pull it in 5 rolls.

This is what I am doing with the DC/ALF#3's.

I am going to pull a Perfect DC..
looks and taste/effect..in minature..AF.

BUT...I am doing it with a girl I know very well...ALF#3...
she is really being used as a Dwarf Rooting Stock...
I want nothing off her Except her AF content.

I Know her traits..so I can use her to implant the AF...breed away from ALF's looks/traits..
and Select for the most DC traits...
with ALF's AF % 

Get to know the Long season Donor very well...study the Traits...
then look for one that resembles the Long season..in AF...
and start your rolls from there.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you mossy. I believe I follow you. I need to head to the library as well. I will probably stay inside the auto strains as I cross. One question though, is the auto trait dominant or recessive? I just want to be able to reproduce a couple of strains that I can only find in fem. I would be open to trying to breed a photo strain to auto. One thing at a time though.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 21, 2010)

Here are a few pics of what I have going on at the moment. Getting ready to drop some PJ's and some Lemon Skunk in a few days.

These pics are of Speed Devil #2 at about 14 days 



And these pics are of the SagarMatha Star Ryders that I had to put into 12/12 to induce flowering. Day 36 from germ and day 3 of 12/12


As you can see some of the leaf tips are pointing down and have a slight curl to them. Is this a deficiency?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 21, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Here are a few pics of what I have going on at the moment. Getting ready to drop some PJ's and some Lemon Skunk in a few days.
> 
> These pics are of Speed Devil #2 at about 14 days
> 
> ...


That last pic is beautiful!!!! Nice job!!


----------



## dargo (Dec 21, 2010)

she looks like shes saying her dinner was a bit strong


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 21, 2010)

@43H i noticed that the soil in the star ryder pot is a little dry,might explain the droop...

peace

zen


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 21, 2010)

Guys its gonna take me a min to catch up im back at page 318.

Sorry i have been so out of here lately the pups and life have had me busy.
if i owe you a reply or a message im working on them. 

Whew at the pace of this thread


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

> AND BTW....After 2 years of being P'd about....I'm reproducing the Original Mossy's JEM...


Thats what I was hoping to hear!



> YAY!!! Finally the JEMS are coming home
> I'd like a reservation on them genetics.


I'd like to order in advance too!

ps... sorry you got dicked at the airport! that sux... oe of the last places I'd want to wait for hours!

J


----------



## zemanel (Dec 21, 2010)

mossys said:


> *Mossys K.I.S.S.*
> 
> *POLLENATION IDEAS FOR SMALL GROWS*.
> 
> ...


Wooow!! Thx a lot for the small tut on pollenation mossys, , +rep m8.
This thread is damn hoT!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Guys its gonna take me a min to catch up im back at page 318.
> 
> Sorry i have been so out of here lately the pups and life have had me busy.
> if i owe you a reply or a message im working on them.
> ...


Hey, you started this "NOVEL".... it's your world squirrel, I'm just tryin to get a nut!

lol


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 21, 2010)

free post*


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Here are a few pics of what I have going on at the moment. Getting ready to drop some PJ's and some Lemon Skunk in a few days.
> 
> These pics are of Speed Devil #2 at about 14 days
> 
> ...


Lookin good hitmna... I'd agree, I think the drooping is just from the dry soil by the look of it... forget who said it but maybe a bit strong on nutes as well... this combo usually shows more faster than either single entity by itself... other than the drooper... everybody else is lookin stellar! (or should I say "Lookin Skank!"[winking at mossy])

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> So are these not from our mossy?
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/purple-jems/prod_1533.html
> "Joint Doctor Purple Jems is a beautifully coloured new auto-flowering variety developed by underground breeder Mossy."


Actually, beleieve those are... but possibly grown from seed by them? cuz last I knew... mossy said they were out of his... and to look for purple mazaar as a secondary... he believed it to be a knockoff of his PJ's. Ultimatey, I'll pass this question to mossy, as its his deal and I dont want to upset anyone by mistakenly saying something I shouldn't.

J


----------



## mossys (Dec 21, 2010)

Settle down..light up a smoke.....
and read the Legend of Santa Claus......




> The Shaman people were tribes found in Northern Europe and they were known for their mushroom harvesting and consuming for transcendental experiences. It is believed that the Shaman Tribes would dress in red and white, gather the mushrooms until their sacks were full, and deliver them back to their huts or yurts.
> Often in winter, the huts would be covered in snow therefore it was not uncommon for the Shaman people to enter through the chimney, resembling the role of Santa Claus today. These ancient people considered the mushrooms as sacred, much like gifts. Reindeers and the North Star were also thought of as sacred. Even the reindeers would indulge in magic mushrooms and bare the effects of the hallucinogen. The North Star is believed to be the reason that Santa settled in the North Pole.
> Magic Mushrooms





> Amanita Muscaria is the name given to the red and white mushrooms that are commonly seen in fairytales. These mushrooms are highly hallucinogenic, and sometimes they may be referred to as "fly agaric", due to their tendency to produce flying related experiences for those that consume them, giving rise to why Santa's reindeers fly to deliver presents.
> The toxicity is so high that it is believed that people used to drink the urine that had passed through someone who had eaten the mushrooms. Amanita Muscaria are so potent that it may take up to six times to pass through the body in order to remove all of the chemicals. Due to the level of toxicity in the mushrooms the Shaman people used to hang the mushrooms either in the pine tree, in a stocking, or on a string around the fireplace to dry, this way the hallucinogenic compound would remain and the toxic chemicals would decrease.
> Read on​
> 
> ...



​


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

well thats an awesome story! God, I learn something new on here everyday! thanks AGAIN mossers!


----------



## mossys (Dec 21, 2010)

> Wooow!! Thx a lot for the small tut on pollenation mossys, , +rep m8.
> This thread is damn hoT!!









Appreciated....HOT..HOT..HOT...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 21, 2010)

Since i missed like 10 pages over the last say 14 hrs (insane)
Im going to try to put my best foot forward here lol

JM, hitman, b.r, and NC all the ladies are looking great. Healthy and growing strong

BR your buds make my mouth water dude job well done on that i bet you cant wait to chop them down

@NC glad to hear that the ALF came back like it did. I was taking a look at all the pics and shes budding nicely. I cant wait to hear a final weight on this plant, make me want to germ some ALF's. But ive got to many in the grow room as it is. 

@Mossy, Roxi is getting ather big and its funny cause when she would get preggo she looked like she ate a foot ball! So it seems to fit and there all looking lush my friend. That Glass house and patio are what i like to see full of life my friend.

Thanks again for dropping in the Mossy KISS, there always appreciated and help get some of the burried info out of the thread 

As far as the pups go i had one this morning show its eyes after a gental dap of warm water and a cotton ball (thanks dargo!). the other still has its eyes partially closed seems that they are gonna open in the next day or so. Good thing is if they survive i have homes for the two and there gonna stay close so i always have the option to see them. Its been daunting and lots of lost sleep but it seems that things are paying off. Im getting so attached that its crazy its gonna be hard to let them go really.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 21, 2010)

as far as what i have going. The cross seems to have taken as the hairs have dies back. I am going to hit the branch one more time to make sure i get a decent amount to work with.

The three JEM F1's i have are doing well and one is showing colored veining and its got me excited 
this was the one with the purple tap root.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Since i missed like 10 pages over the last say 14 hrs (insane)
> Im going to try to put my best foot forward here lol
> 
> JM, hitman, b.r, and NC all the ladies are looking great. Healthy and growing strong
> ...


FD... thanks on the ladies.... Very happy to hear some pups are pulling through... The more you put into somethin, the harder it always is to let go... especially with animals...All I have are my cats... one was lost this summer for a month... spent a lot of time searching for him... everyday... it never went away... that sinking feeling... is he dead? is he hurt? did someone just take him in? He showed back up 1 month to the day... nearby.. a friend spotted him.. went and picke him up IMMEDIATELY.... he had lost 4 lbs... he spent three days laying on my bed "mewing"... think he was just that happy to be home... I think he just got lost... whew! I'm gettin long winded.. lol Glad ur pups are well man!

J

PS - I think its the hottest thread on BOTH sides of the pond!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 21, 2010)

I've noticed a few seeds starting in the ALF but I also see some in the HBD which meens I was a little clumbsy with the pollen.
I want to grow the beans that the HBD will make just as much as the JEM x ALF beans, I really like the smell the HBD makes its such a fruity smell.
I am excited about the 6 Dieselryder x Bluestreak F3's going on their second node.
Hoping some of them branch because most of them have been single colas, I like branchy plants I'm not to into SOG strains but can see the need for them.
Planning on starting a hydro grow with JEMS or DRxBS in a 6 site 16 gallon DWC system, Also may do a single 3-5 gallon DWC with a White Drawf or auto BlueBerry...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I have noticed a few seeds starting in the ALF but I also see some in the HBD which meens I was a little clumbsy with the pollen.
> I want to grow the beans that the HBD will make just as much as the JEM x ALF beans, I really like the smell the HBD makes its such a fruity smell.
> I am excited about the 6 Dieselryder x Bluestreak F3's I have going on their second node.
> I hope some of them branch because most of them have been single colas, I like branchy plants I'm not to into SOG strains but I can see the need for them.


Sounds great dude... I only wish I was that far along in the breeding process! lol I like branchy plants too, but sometimes, space has more influence than preferneces! lol In my case... 21 is a hella squeeze in 14.8 SQ FT! I have a Yieldmaster reflector on my light.. which is kickass! but, I've been pondering for quite some time now what to do about the fact that the reflector is 90 degrees out of phase with my grow space... so last night I cam to the conclusion have to turn it 90 degrees.. the thing thats been holding me up on it is the venting wont fit for in and out if I turn it (very small space... 32" deep by 67 " long)... So I finally figured out how to mod it so I can get my light to my ladies... so when I get home from my errands tonight.. ITS on LIKE DONKEY KONG!


----------



## Bighill (Dec 21, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Actually, beleieve those are... but possibly grown from seed by them? cuz last I knew... mossy said they were out of his... and to look for purple mazaar as a secondary... he believed it to be a knockoff of his PJ's. Ultimatey, I'll pass this question to mossy, as its his deal and I dont want to upset anyone by mistakenly saying something I shouldn't.
> 
> J


The JointDr JEMS are legit mossy genes. But they aren't worked by mossy nor does you buying a pack of those make mossy any coin. I would just wait for the release of MOSSYS' JEMS. Not the PJ's. They will be a legit line worked by THEE mossy!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 21, 2010)

mossys said:


> t
> I am going to pull a Perfect DC..
> looks and taste/effect..in minature..AF.


Love to hear this one  i think that will be an awesome auto especially if you can get the heavy trich trait to follow
the thought of little frosted trees excites me!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 21, 2010)

Bighill said:


> The JointDr JEMS are legit mosy genes. But they aren't worked bu mossy nor does you buying a pack of those make mossy any coin. I would just wait for the release of MOSSYS' JEMS. Not the PJ's


Exactly well put BH
It will be worth the wait i promise you guys that


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats what I thought... thanks for the affirmation.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 21, 2010)

Its just a start...
I know that crossing two strains that are already out there isn't that much of a feat...
I'm going to add a Master Kush or Jack Herrer to it at the end of the outdoor grow season but for now I may cross the F4's with an ALF or Bad Betty.
Eventually I'll work it into something that fits my Preference.
I haven the room to grow photo strains along with my autos but I'd rather give all my lights and attention to my beloved autos.
I'll keep the photo strains for the outdoors, For now any how.
I was given a Jack Herer from greenhouse by a friend that got it as a freebie but I'm almost tempted to let it veg for 3 months then give her a 400watt HPS to herself, Of coarse I want to hit her with about three differant strains. Mossy's JEM would be the perfect auto to start off with but I'd like to hit her with a kush to start on my very own photo strain. I've done a few crosses with pur Afghan with my dad when I was younger but we never really got them were we wanted them before we would always start something else. Now he is helping with my #2 grow room, He has taken lead on the task of making more beans as our stock is getting pretty low.
Well enough with my rant, Its time for a joint...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Its just a start...
> I know that crossing two strains that are already out there isn't that much of a feat...
> I'm going to add a Master Kush or Jack Herrer to it at the end of the outdoor grow season but for now I may cross the F4's with an ALF or Bad Betty.
> Eventually I'll work it into something that fits my Preference.
> ...


 
Well thats a hella good start in my book! I too, want to cross a kush base with the autos... however, the one I have such affinity for is called Kona-Mist (I believe it is from the Californis Mist and Kona lines)... I want to cross it with Mossys' PJ's for an auto-kona-mist... Its a great smoke, great medicianl, and its THE BEST hands down for cooking as far as I'm concerned (thus far of course). so now, I want to re-package into an auto variety... and this, of course, is just a start as well... so many crosses I wanna make! soooooo many! Wish I could join ya for the jay... but I gotta run for now... I'll burn one later tho... promise! 

 till then...


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 21, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Exactly well put BH
> It will be worth the wait i promise you guys that


 Who will carry them? It may as well be a breeder I sort of feel like I know that makes a little coin.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 21, 2010)

I think one of my ICU's is an albino.. i'll give it a week, then post some pics for you guys to see. Too strange it's almost white, while the others beside it are green and good to go.. Soo strange.

I thought i burnt them some how, but only this one is doing it.. White cotlydons too.

Been a slow germ on those ALF's.. Only have 4 so far, the 5th should break dirt this evening.. I'm used to 48 hours beeing normal.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Who will carry them? It may as well be a breeder I sort of feel like I know that makes a little coin.


Yeah, thats seems to be the general conensus in the pool here...  mossy... we stand behind you m8!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

Bighill said:


> I think one of my ICU's is an albino.. i'll give it a week, then post some pics for you guys to see. Too strange it's almost white, while the others beside it are green and good to go.. Soo strange.
> 
> I thought i burnt them some how, but only this one is doing it.. White cotlydons too.
> 
> Been a slow germ on those ALF's.. Only have 4 so far, the 5th should break dirt this evening.. I'm used to 48 hours beeing normal.


Hope you can extract the albino genetics... thats cool shit!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 21, 2010)

So i have been doing some thinking

Currently i have one cross going that is already full on AF and the offspring will be the same. However some of you know about the few crosses i am working on and i have some food for thought. I was reading a few articles on breeding as well as the home growers manual i have at the house on how to grow indoors. they talk about how to pull the best med effect from a strain. Things to look for traits and such. 

One thing that they mentioned was the fact that the drug (or med benefits) are known to be a recessive gene. With that mentioned they said that when breeding for high effect they look for the males as well as females that show sex last. They said that the faster the sow of sex the more hemp dom the plant is and the slower contains the highest of med effects.

We all know that we deal with autos, plants that deal with the trait to show sex fast and finish early. To the typical mindset this would seem like a potent AF would not be capable of creating due to it genetic heritage. The thing is that we have come so far along in the world of AF's working to breed away form the low potency issue that i think that its right around the bend on a big break through.

So what i was thinking and i need some input on. We now have a world of genetics to play with in the AF gene pool. From people crossing and crossing looking for what they want in an AF. I think that there has been enough variety out there as well as breeding going on that we can start looking at autos the same way. 

i have had enough to say that i could see varying times in which the males start to show as well as the females. I think that with all the crossing going on that these guys are starting to show the same ideals for recessive traits as long season girls.
So i am beginning to wonder if this would assist in making a more potent auto. This is something that i am going to be testing with my already auto plants, as well as when i do my AF rolls. Find the fastest showing female but the longest showing male. I think that i may have a meld in the middle and produce a stronger plant. 
This is just an idea i have formed over all the reading i have done. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 21, 2010)

Can plants be Albino?
I guess it sounds possible but wouldn't they still have a little color?
It would be sweet if it is possible to extract the Albino genetic, That would deffenty sell itself.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah john if it stays that way. As long as it isn't a bullshit pheno it'll get sexed up 

Any info i have dug up on albinos isn't all good. They are suposed to smoke very nice since there is little chloraphyl. That lack of chloraphyl is what hampers them, i read alot don't make it very long. There are some crazy pics of a white widow albino if you google it.

I thought it might just be deffienct or there was maybe a lump of sheep shit in there. Usually when that happens the leaves get crispy.. This one is still healthy in that regard. Plus this is pretty much just straight Promix i started them in. So there shouldn't be any emendments to F shit up.

I'll post some pics for you guys later tonight when i have a moment, after work. Get some more minds on it.. 

I think it could be though, it has the pink pale stalk that albino seedlings have.. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 21, 2010)

Soem thing for you guys before i have to go, albino weeds pics from google.

View attachment 1338090


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 21, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> So i have been doing some thinking
> 
> Currently i have one cross going that is already full on AF and the offspring will be the same. However some of you know about the few crosses i am working on and i have some food for thought. I was reading a few articles on breeding as well as the home growers manual i have at the house on how to grow indoors. they talk about how to pull the best med effect from a strain. Things to look for traits and such.
> 
> ...


I have been picking females that show sex at the 6th-7th node because they are always bigger I didn't know I was picking more potent plants as well.
If that is the case then the ALF#3 should be really potent because she showed sex way later then the others, She showed at the 7th node.

When I go to breed her offspring I should do away with the earlier sexing plants and look for the later showers to keep the more potent genetics and then the same every time I make more seeds? Am I getting this right?

I look at it this way... The longer the plant gets to grow the more bud it will make.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 21, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> So i have been doing some thinking
> 
> Currently i have one cross going that is already full on AF and the offspring will be the same. However some of you know about the few crosses i am working on and i have some food for thought. I was reading a few articles on breeding as well as the home growers manual i have at the house on how to grow indoors. they talk about how to pull the best med effect from a strain. Things to look for traits and such.
> 
> ...


Interesting theory and I hope it holds true with the auto's. This could be a huge break through if so. 



Bighill said:


> Soem thing for you guys before i have to go, albino weeds pics from google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just googled some albinos and man are they SAAAWEEEEET!


Ok I have a question guys. My doublediesel is really starting to kick in to flower mode. I would really like for the side branches to stretch a little more. I still have her under my 5100k CFL. So should I keep her under the 5100k for a little while longer or should I replace the bulb with 2700k now? Will she continue to stretch under 2700k?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 21, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I have been picking females that show sex at the 6th-7th node because they are always bigger I didn't know I was picking more potent plants as well.
> If that is the case then the ALF#3 should be really potent because she showed sex way later then the others, She showed at the 7th node.
> 
> When I go to breed her offspring I should do away with the earlier sexing plants and look for the later showers to keep the more potent genetics and then the same every time I make more seeds? Am I getting this right?
> ...


Thats the way that i take what i am reading. Seems that the med effects are berried in the recessive genetics. So if the ALF didnt show late i feel that it will have 2 things. Its size as well as it potency. 

I feel that were are breeding further and further away from the original rudy genetics and bringing in more of other strains. I think that we are starting to isolate the auto gene with out bringing over the low potency factor. If your ALF didnt show until that late to me it says that yes it has retained the auto factor BUT has more to offer, like size and potency. It was your alf and the few others i have that got me thinking into this and made me dig for info.

So i say if you continue your selection based on when sexed as well as size we may be starting into a new era of autos. Plants that are full size and bud under any light condition of 12+ hrs and have a kick in the ass high. I can tell you this my versions of ALF handed me my tail. i figure that yours will wipe the floor with you.

So i say on the next seed runs that you throw out the fast sexing ones and search for the female and male that auto but not till a later point and well see where this goes. Im going to start this with my psiren run in a few weeks.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 21, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Thats the way that i take what i am reading. Seems that the med effects are berried in the recessive genetics. So if the ALF didnt show late i feel that it will have 2 things. Its size as well as it potency.
> 
> I feel that were are breeding further and further away from the original rudy genetics and bringing in more of other strains. I think that we are starting to isolate the auto gene with out bringing over the low potency factor. If your ALF didnt show until that late to me it says that yes it has retained the auto factor BUT has more to offer, like size and potency. It was your alf and the few others i have that got me thinking into this and made me dig for info.
> 
> ...


 Great, I'm glad that I seeded the big ALF with late flowering JEM male but the ALF male I pollenated a branch with was an earlier flowering male 
We'll have to keep each other and everyone else updated as we progress...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 21, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> Great, I'm glad that I seeded the big ALF with late flowering JEM male but the ALF male I pollenated a branch with was an earlier flowering male
> We'll have to keep each other and everyone else updated as we progress...


exactly, i really am starting to think that with all the crossing the other over looked traits and being passed up.
Kinda like the info on terps and things of that nature. Its the finer traits of a plant that can really produce a stunner.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 21, 2010)

on a side not Neal
remember mossy talking about the ALF being the best he knows to make the pure DC mini.
i think that there is more to that that just the crossing ability.
Mossy is going to use the ALF to bring the auto trait to the DC line making the pure DC auto.
I think that if there is any chance to my theory the ALF would be the key. 
Look at the pheno you have there, shes big tough and gonna be a producer. BUT SHE IS ALL AUTO
I feel that plant has a strong isolation of the auto genetic and would be a great mom for bringing in just the auto to a line


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 21, 2010)

@FD
Have you noticed that a lot of autos only have 5 finger leaves when other more stable autos have 7 fingers or more?
The 5 finger leaf autos seem to be smaller and less potent.

I will deff make sure that she makes enough seeds for me to get some testers..
But I'm popping 5 more ALF#3 in hope of finding another Amazonian bitch, JEM may have been the best thing to cross her with out of the strains I have.
I haven't the room to have to many projects going on so I'll need some help to plant everyone of her offspring so we can start to pin point the Big Potent genetics...

BTW... I've been wonderimg what ICU is the initials for??


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 21, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> @FD
> Have you noticed that a lot of autos only have 5 finger leaves when other more stable autos have 7 fingers or more?
> The 5 finger leaf autos seem to be smaller and less potent.


I have noticed this too. Seems the more stable ones have more of their photo period cousins traits.
Standard leaf progression and all. The ones that i currently have now all but one have a balanced leaf progression
1-3-5-7-9 no eleven yet. The other thing that i noticed is the balance on the leafs that are stable.

Mossy brought this up if you see one that is 6 or 8 there is a genetic conflict but not far from being stable.


> I will deff make sure that she makes enough seeds for me to get some testers..
> But I'm popping 5 more ALF#3 in hope of finding another Amazonian bitch, JEM may have been the best thing to cross her with out of the strains I have.
> I haven't the room to have to many projects going on so I'll need some help to plant everyone of her offspring so we can start to pin point the Big Potent genetics...


Glad to hear it. Im sure the offspring are gonna be some serious gals. And i have to agree JEM was the best choice, your adding color and stability.


----------



## mossys (Dec 21, 2010)

FullD...did you see Hitmans non auto auto..exactly the same thing...
Beautiful genetics..look at the overhead...But no auto...
gotta be the same breeder.
Someone that makes a stunning cross..but doesn't understand the Auto side.

My mind is a bit distracted ATM..

But..one thing that comes to mind with your theory on sexing times.
The original ruddy genetics are supposed to be the Small pheno..
so to move away from that Size..would in theory move you away from the ruddy..and any of it bad traits...

That being said..I think that we have already moved away from it...
and I don't mean just my girls..

I mean as I look around..I think all the breeders have..

The crosses now are much superior to what we started off with.
Natural selection...as breeders have greedy eyes..it is natural that they will roll the best traits in and eliminate the baddies from the ruddy side.

Gonna be watching your Live experiment with interest.



> Its the finer traits of a plant that can really produce a stunner.


It is actually being able to Recognise the finer traits of a plant that produce a stunner..
and I have my money on you..because I know you have an eye for the fine trait detail.



> remember mossy talking about the ALF being the best he knows to make the pure DC mini


ALF#3 was MADE to take the DC.

We did a years worth of homework on the DC..and Tailored the ALF at the same time...to COMPLEMENT the DC genetic.

ALF#3 is Afghan dwarf rooting stock..she contains 3 different Afghan doms...
giving her an Afghan POND of genetics..
with the hope that DC could find something to strengthen/meld with.

IMO..it worked.

That also means that if anyone is thinking of doing an Afghan dom long season girl cross..
ALF#3 would Probably be The perfect AF for the job.

She was MADE for that.



> 1-3-5-7-9 no eleven yet


Damn...I wonder who has the 11's............ ......mmmmm.......



> BTW... I've been wonderimg what ICU is the initials for??


Intensive Care Unit....
IC..for the Mag...and the U because it made ICU..the Med crosses.

JEM X AUTO AFGHAN X WHITE RUSSIAN = ALF#3...

So your cross would be JEM x Afghan x WR x JEM...
Could possibly be a strengthener..
because the original has been moved enough from the cross to meld/enhance.

Fingers Crossed eh...


----------



## mossys (Dec 21, 2010)

> I think one of my ICU's is an albino..


all of it BH...or just the bud sites....?

You killed me the other day...
You HAD NL#5.............maaaannnn...I WANT NL#5..............

her and WW are my 2 MUST makes.

I sobbed in to me hankie when you said you had lost it......Gutted....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

well, you guys are blowin my mind over here! If there's any way I can help / assist in this project I'm so game football is jealous! Thanks again to all of you for sharing this "Crucial" information on genetics! FD: I like the theory... and it sounds right to me too!
NC. mosser, BH... you guys are all throwin some great responses ! I'm just gonna ride this convo out... cuz I'm not as knowledgeable as you guys... but I'm listening and ready and willing to help any way I can!

J

on that note... I'm home... and gotta light a fat jay! puff puff pass mofo!


----------



## mossys (Dec 21, 2010)

> NC. mosser, BH... you guys are all throwin some great responses ! I'm just gonna ride this convo out... cuz I'm not as knowledgeable as you guys... but I'm listening and ready and willing to help any way I can!


You will learn JM...guaranteed...and we will learn off you too.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey JM, What do you think about my question in post #3279? My lights are about to turn on here shortly. Should I switch bulbs?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

mossys said:


> You will learn JM...guaranteed...and we will learn off you too.


agreed... and just as glad to share with you guys as you have been with me


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

> I just googled some albinos and man are they SAAAWEEEEET!
> 
> 
> Ok I have a question guys. My doublediesel is really starting to kick in to flower mode. I would really like for the side branches to stretch a little more. I still have her under my 5100k CFL. So should I keep her under the 5100k for a little while longer or should I replace the bulb with 2700k now? Will she continue to stretch under 2700k?


well on the albinos... they are sweet lookin!

on ur question... I would switch to the 2700k... it will "help" them stretch.. how far i are they? 3 weeks (21d) about im guesing? its def time to switch to a flowering specrum IMO

J


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 21, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> well on the albinos... they are sweet lookin!
> 
> on ur question... I would switch to the 2700k... it will "help" them stretch.. how far i are they? 3 weeks (21d) about im guesing? its def time to switch to a flowering specrum IMO
> 
> J


Thanks man, that is pretty much what I was reading from her.. an yeah,she is at 25 days. 

I have I picture of a mutant freak of nature that I am about to post. She is at 25 days. She is the DDR that I thought was a goner 3 days after she sprouted. Well she has come back to life in a very freakish way. Do you think she will ever do anything?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 21, 2010)

... here she is.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 21, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> View attachment 1338410... here she is.


 I had one like that it hung around 2-3 weeks till I got tired of looking at it gnarling all over itself and yanked it


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

my experinece with these "deformed" guys/girls... no she'll never amount to anything... out of curiosity... I always let them ride to see what develops!

J


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah I might as well just let it ride. It should have died off anyways... Talk about hearts like lions.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

ok.. now we're set... light rotated 90 degrees! Full light hittin the sexy lil tannin' ladies! Man oh Man!

Time to throw some photos up for today!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

The Ususual Slutspects:








Some overheads in there for my fellow overhead lovers (please note: overhead lovers are not affiliated with "chicken lovers" lol)
Had to pull everybody out to change the light orientation... and damn! filled my Whole bathroom and spilled out into the next room!

pssssssst! mossy, FD, BH, Dargo, HBS, all my boys.... psssst! lean a lil closer to the screen:

(in a whisper) I promised these sexy girls that they're offspring would have better living conditions and a much large space and real sunlight!



J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

BTW... a lil off topic gents... but ... does anyone here have seeds for eiher of the following?

1) Cameilla Sinensis- aka the tea plant (more northern version)
2) Any variety coffe bean (germable)

If so, I'm willing to compensate a person for their contributions..

Thanks 
J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 21, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> BTW... a lil off topic gents... but ... does anyone here have seeds for eiher of the following?
> 
> 1) Cameilla Sinensis- aka the tea plant (more northern version)
> 2) Any variety coffe bean (germable)
> ...


Compensation huh.....damn what a time for a gal not to have anything to contribute!!! Well not anything.....just not what you're looking for...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Compensation huh.....damn what a time for a gal not to have anything to contribute!!! Well not anything.....just not what you're looking for...


Not what I'm lookin for seedwise, at least


----------



## K21701 (Dec 21, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Not what I'm lookin for seedwise, at least


Well sorry I can't help you seed wise.......but if there is anything else....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Well sorry I can't help you seed wise.......but if there is anything else....


well, now that you mention it...
I can't seem to find anyone who wants to just pay all my bills for me and doesn't want anything in return.. I just can't figure this out... anyone else had this problem?

lol


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 21, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> well, now that you mention it...
> I can't seem to find anyone who wants to just pay all my bills for me and doesn't want anything in return.. I just can't figure this out... anyone else had this problem?
> 
> lol


 I have the same problem, It's an epidemic


----------



## Bighill (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello everyone have some pics to share.. I'll tell the story as i go..

Here is a shot of the space.. Still need to add the carbon and ducting, and a few others. This was a veg room before so it wasn't setup to flower.

In the cups are the ones that made it so far. Red cups are ALF#3 grey/green are the ICU's.
When i plant my seeds I wait for the seed to crack and just start the tap root (in some paper towl) then i put it into the cup. I loose too many seeds if i germ it straight in to the cups. 

Mossy, i find it interesting that from your lines you had the first black AF.. Could this be the first white? From the same breeder? lol You got some crazy shit going on mossy.. ahhaha

Pretty easy to see the anomaly.







Check it out in the close up!! I really thought it was just a young seedling, you know how some times they come up a little pale? I thought that.. but it is still like this, day 2 above dirt. Never had one not turn green by now. If it didn't it was crispy.. But this is healthy plant matter.







When i first seen the albino one, as it was first above dirt. I didn't think much of it, honestly i thought i fucked it up some how PH dunno? Don't know how.. same every thing as a 1000 other times.
So when the others started to catch up, i knew it wasn't me. Look at this one no yellowing. I don't know what i was happier about, an albino or the fact i really am not going crazy.

















This is what i mean by some times they come up a little pale. See how it is a bit yellow, i am sure this one will green up.







Even the stem on the albino looks different from the other seedlings, so far. I expect it will green up at some point, but it sure is interesting too look at.






A group shot of the ones i used for pics, it stands out like a sore thumb. It has a sort of yellow tint to it, which made me think def. But at this stage it is feeding on the cotlydons.. So there is some thing more. I thought PH, or a lump of sheep manuer got in there.. Can't verify the latter but the PH is spot on.







What do you guys think?
Bh.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 21, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> well, now that you mention it...
> I can't seem to find anyone who wants to just pay all my bills for me and doesn't want anything in return.. I just can't figure this out... anyone else had this problem?
> 
> lol


Yeah man comes with a ring too. Some times reffered to as a wife. Except the other way aroud.. lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

I think ya got urself an albino... at least thats how it appears so far... I've never had one come up like this either... alittle yellow sometimes yes.... bu thats dfinetly WHITE!



> I have the same problem, It's an epidemic


@ teflon: of global proprtions, I undertsand! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Yeah man comes with a ring too. Some times reffered to as a wife.


 
lol... I was lucky (if you look at it right... long story) enough not to enter that insanity forum! lol


----------



## K21701 (Dec 21, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Yeah man comes with a ring too. Some times reffered to as a wife. Except the other way aroud.. lol


You must have missed the part about not expecting anything in return....definitely not a wife!!!!! lol


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 21, 2010)

@BH That pale plant is interesting...start of something new? keep us posted


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

@BH.. your room setup is sweet! Nice job on your reflective surface(s).... is that just ducting or is that a lighting cool tube on top with the fan in the right hand side?


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 21, 2010)

K21701 said:


> You must have missed the part about not expecting anything in return....definitely not a wife!!!!! lol


Where have you been all my life? lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Where have you been all my life? lol


She's been someone else's wife! lol


----------



## Bighill (Dec 21, 2010)

K2, Yeah her expecting nothing would be a mis conception on my part. The fun stuff is a givin, but my lady is pretty low on the matenence scale.. She rides horses comes shooting with me, lets me grow and smokes with me.. What more can a man ask for?


JM: Thanks mate Yeah that's a 6' round cool tube. I almost think it is too big fort he space, but it's sure nice. I just stuck one of the fans i have in the end, since it fits. I am in a rush to get some stuff on the go, so i'll finish it on the go. It's a modest little room.

I used to veg here, then flower in a different room under a 600. But i closed that one, and this one really, we had a new furnace put in. So we had contractors all through the house. If i just had money lying around i'd build it different but it does the trick  The door is velcro'd on, when shut it leaks just about no light. I tried to build it into the house so you can't tell what is going on.

I Just added a shelf so i could get the ballast off the ground, would rather use the floor space for plants. I'll clean it up here, when i get the rest of the kit in.







I also am going to ripp it all out at some point here to fill everything with roxul sound proof insulation. If you know what to listen for you can hear the tube whistle from in the living room.




> @BH That pale plant is interesting...start of something new? keep us posted ​


Lets hope so.. Cross it to mossys black line, call it Micheal J. Cause it doesn't matter if your black or white, hee hee.. lmfao.. that one was too easy.

Bh.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

Bighill said:


> K2, Yeah her expecting nothing would be a mis conception on my part. The fun stuff is a givin, but my lady is pretty low on the matenence scale.. She rides horses comes shooting with me, lets me grow and smokes with me.. What more can a man ask for?
> 
> 
> JM: Thanks mate Yeah that's a 6' round cool tube. I almost think it is too big fort he space, but it's sure nice. I just stuck one of the fans i have in the end, since it fits. I am in a rush to get some stuff on the go, so i'll finish it on the go. It's a modest little room.
> ...


 
Sounds like you have therfect m8 m8... lucky you! (or perhaps... well selected you!)


on the setup... very nice!... My room is set up similar although I went with 1/4" luan for my "remote lockdown" doors... used remote auto door locks to make it so the front panels (veg and flower) snap in and then with wireless remote... pushbutton locks all 8 solenoids in place. can't open the door without it... battery backed of course (if power goes out I'll have to take care of my babies!) this whole thing is built into a closet that was originally designed for washer/ dryer (I chose to exclude that for this... go figure! lol) The front of it has folding mirror dorrs... so it virtually dissapears as a mirror built into the wall... only 1 problem... at a total height of 8 feet... depth of 32 inches, and length of 67 inches, its a bit tight! Got another closet... but think I'd have to rent a storage space to put that into "research mode"... maybe I need to move! lol

Never thought of the soundproofing in that method... I used a bathroom exhaust fan at 2.5 sonas (a more accureate measurement of sound as humans hear it over the decibel (db)).. this fan pulls 190 CFM which will clear my entire space in 2 minutes. was running cooling through the yieldmaster... but like i mentoned... had to re-orient the light and no deal on 90 degree turns and enough room for a 4" duct... works out tho.. so far... trying to get my temps into the 87-92 range has been tricky... now it should be much easier.

also added a "mixing fan" in my living room to stir the air with the ventless propane heater.. and more importantly... cover the sounds of the GR... although .. I impressed myself... its almost completely inaudible.. with any and all fans running... in fact the only noise I've been able to notice is the relay trip of the thermostats when exhaust cycle is triggered.. lol 1 little "CLICK".


Love the Michael J. idea! ROFL



J


----------



## WakeNBake420 (Dec 21, 2010)

Does anybody know how long it takes automatic blueberry to start flowering?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 21, 2010)

auto blueberry is 63 DTH


----------



## Rtoke (Dec 21, 2010)

Cheers mossy ! Great pics man !

Question if you want to answer:

Say if i wanted to make a auto-cross to suit the conditions were i live, and to suit my height/potency expectations?? ( i grow outdoors ), but dont have the time to cross ruderalis with a photo plant to make a auto  photo plant ( I would do that if I had a grow room ), should I start with already available strains and cross them, and cross them with other autos ect ???

also I herd if .. lets say I grow/cross A ak47 auto x ak47 auto, were I live  conditions outdoors. then the offspring will be more suited to the environment than the parents  ( that were grown indoors in Amsterdam or something ???

cheers man !

also what do you think of super cali haze from short stuff ?? any pics anyone ??


----------



## Bighill (Dec 21, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> The Ususual Slutspects:
> Some overheads in there for my fellow overhead lovers (please note: overhead lovers are not affiliated with "chicken lovers" lol)
> Had to pull everybody out to change the light orientation... and damn! filled my Whole bathroom and spilled out into the next room!
> 
> ...


I missed some posts back here some place lol 

That one with the 3 finger leaves, i like that one !! 
It's allready a jungle in there, can't wait to see it in 20 days..

The room is also very nice mate. i am jelous of the venting.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 21, 2010)

mossys said:


> all of it BH...or just the bud sites....?
> 
> You killed me the other day...
> You HAD NL#5.............maaaannnn...I WANT NL#5..............
> ...


You can see the pics mate. It was the first above soil and first to shoot a root out from 15 beans. I bet it's going to be male. It is pretty early at this point to make a call on the albino, but i'll keep some pics comming of it. It is different than all the others for sure. I don't see pics of them very often.. Not even once in AF. So at a min this'll be a first documented albino AF if it holds on to the trait as it grows.

I didn't have any other males going so it is for sure ICU#2... If these were F1 when i got them, then these are F2's. F3's from a white pheno would be interesting .


About the NL5 yeah i was, and still am gutted. You could have it like 4 feet from the bulb and you'd get rocks.. Didn't stretch at all, It was from fem seeds but it was carfully selected. It was a hybrid pheno, didn't lean to any side of the parents too much. I still compare just about everything to NL5, in my top3 for sure. 

When it got rust it was terrible.. Was a hit for sure. The plants would still finish but there was a noticable hit to yeild. I was partner growing at that time so i had a 1/3 of the say. So we let it go.


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 21, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Lets hope so.. Cross it to mossys black line, call it Micheal J. Cause it doesn't matter if your black or white, hee hee.. lmfao.. that one was too easy.Bh.


speaking of black line, where can i get some of those...
Mosy m8 do you still have beans of that black? last i saw and heard of it was when it was still non AF.


peace

zen


----------



## budolskie (Dec 22, 2010)

mossys m8 iv had 9 oz upto now dry and theres still about 4 drying and all my mates recon its sum gear for my first time gets u baked to bits like just had 2 bongs there for wake and bake


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bighill said:


> K2, Yeah her expecting nothing would be a mis conception on my part. The fun stuff is a givin, but my lady is pretty low on the matenence scale.. She rides horses comes shooting with me, lets me grow and smokes with me.. What more can a man ask for?Bh.


Sounds like a match made in heaven!!! I myself and pretty low maintenance also...Doesn't take much to make me happy. Set me on the couch with a cold one, pass me that fatty and then some mind blowing sex!!!! Now is that to much to ask for???? lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> Someone that makes a stunning cross..but doesn't understand the Auto side.


 i did see them and you are right, the breeder did a fantastic job at selection, but the auto side is hit and miss. I think that if the auto side was more understood the crosses would have had the trait as well.
I think that when it came to selection the mind set of certain traits clouded judgement on auto selection.



> so to move away from that Size..would in theory move you away from the ruddy..and any of it bad traits...
> 
> That being said..I think that we have already moved away from it...
> and I don't mean just my girls..
> ...


i have to agree 100% on this. When i look around i see that the traits of the rudy are really not there any longer, and like you said its not just your girls either. Its all the crosses out there really. This is why i am led to believe that we have so call altered the genetic gene pool of autos. You spoke of a greedy eye when it comes to breeders, this eye has allowed us to move far away from the rudy traits and bring in the beneficial one, the AF trait.

This is why i am led to believe that they are now carrying the same ability to breed via recessive traits so to speak. I think that there may have been some sort of genetic "hook up" as the auto trait is recessive as well. I think that with isolation of the Auto trait we have somehow also brought over the ability to bring out the most in them with in their own gene pool not having to do non-af to af rolls. Mind you that will always be a point of interest, bringing in a new variety. But to be able to make a new potent hyb by just using the already available strains would mean a whole new thing to the world of autos.



> Gonna be watching your Live experiment with interest.


Glad to hear it my friend and it will be an honor. I know there is some coaching i am going to need and an ear to bug 



> and I have my money on you..because I know you have an eye for the fine trait detail.


Thank you my friend i appreciate that, The only reason though is because i had test after test  



> ALF#3 was MADE to take the DC.
> IMO..it worked.


I think i am going to have to agree here with you. I think that it did more than work my friend it was like the missing link to the DC. The traits passed so well through to the AF version, it really looks like the long season girls in a mini frame with the blessing of the AF trait. Its as almost if you were in TH's head while he was breeding it. Hands down has always been my fav, i love the big fat monster fans, true sign of a hearty indica 

I hope one day i can pull something like this off.





> Damn...I wonder who has the 11's............ ......mmmmm.......


I bet i know who.......


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

Good Morning!!!! Just some pics of the girls...







Bubbles is doing great and moving right along.







This is the new addition to the family,my PJ, "Violet" ...she just poked her (I hope) pretty little head out this morning.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 22, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Good Morning!!!!


Morning K2, things looking great over there i see. Glad to see the PJ come into the world
Girl karma sent


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Morning K2, things looking great over there i see. Glad to see the PJ come into the world
> Girl karma sent


 Thanks FD...I have a second one germing, but he/she is a little shy. Should be seeing a wee sprout by this evening or tomorrow morning at the latest. How are those pups doing?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 22, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Thanks FD...I have a second one germing, but he/she is a little shy. Should be seeing a wee sprout by this evening or tomorrow morning at the latest. How are those pups doing?


Glad to hear it I love the PJ's ive got three going right now too.

the pups are doing better both have open eyes and are eating well seems that all the karma you guys have sent has worked great. Good people good vibes.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 22, 2010)

And the late Great Roxi RIP


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 22, 2010)

I have mentioned this in the past but would like to know still ....

is there anyone out there following the thread that has used it as a guide to their first grow?
Reason i ask is am putting together a book on this subject and i want to know how beneficial you found the info.

Things like what has it helped you improve/avoid. Things like that, any in put would be great.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 22, 2010)

She was a pretty girl FD. I am sure she will be missed. The lighter pup is cute with it's little tongue sticking out.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 22, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> She was a pretty girl FD. I am sure she will be missed. The lighter pup is cute with it's little tongue sticking out.


Thanks Teflon i appreciate it, she was a good friend. And it seems it has a bit of personality already


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I have mentioned this in the past but would like to know still ....
> 
> is there anyone out there following the thread that has used it as a guide to their first grow?
> Reason i ask is am putting together a book on this subject and i want to know how beneficial you found the info.
> ...


 I have relied on this thread for my first run with autos. Highlighting the different needs of autos from photo strains helps along with the ability to search though so many different grows and methods. As far as putting it in book, Mossy's K.I.S.S. posts would work well in print. There is also the fact that they are great for beginners. I think a lot more people would do it if they knew the benefits of choosing autos. You should think about a chapter introducing the noob to the convenience and simplicity of growing auto.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 22, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I have relied on this thread for my first run with autos. Highlighting the different needs of autos from photo strains helps along with the ability to search though so many different grows and methods. As far as putting it in book, Mossy's K.I.S.S. posts would work well in print. There is also the fact that they are great for beginners. I think a lot more people would do it if they knew the benefits of choosing autos. You should think about a chapter introducing the noob to the convenience and simplicity of growing auto.


again thank you sir. I was gonna rep you but it wont let me says i have to spread it around


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> And the late Great Roxi RIP


Mama was beautiful.....so sorry she didn't make it.

Puppies are just as cute as a button....I just want to love on them!!!! Glad they are doing well...they are fighters!!!!


----------



## b.R. (Dec 22, 2010)

i have also followed this thread and taken the advice i was given or recommened to do with my current grow and things have turned out quite well. I have also used the pics from this thread as a comparison to what mine may look like. This thread has been very informative regarding different methods to use regarding soil, nutes and even watering. All the people here are wonderful and actually very helpful, not discouraging or rude, thanks again EVERYONE for the feedback, comments and helpful posts. I am a true believer in autoflowering plants and plan to keep a few in every grow i attempt.


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 22, 2010)

what breed are the pups? they are so cute!!


JP


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 22, 2010)

b.R. said:


> i have also followed this thread and taken the advice i was given or recommened to do with my current grow and things have turned out quite well. I have also used the pics from this thread as a comparison to what mine may look like. This thread has been very informative regarding different methods to use regarding soil, nutes and even watering. All the people here are wonderful and actually very helpful, not discouraging or rude, thanks again EVERYONE for the feedback, comments and helpful posts. I am a true believer in autoflowering plants and plan to keep a few in every grow i attempt.


Glad to hear that b.R. and that was the goal of this thread. I have been working on a book and i have been compiling info as well as testing. Its all been in the name of the plants as well as the book. To get the info not only to you guys but to people that dont know about this kind of community


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 22, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> what breed are the pups? they are so cute!!
> 
> 
> JP


They are toy rat terriers spunky little shits


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 22, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Mama was beautiful.....so sorry she didn't make it.
> 
> Puppies are just as cute as a button....I just want to love on them!!!! Glad they are doing well...they are fighters!!!!


Thanks K2 i appreciate it, and it is sad as i will miss her and the little ones are fighters i am really surprised.


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 22, 2010)

@FD cute pups mate, hope they make it...sending some good Karma...
good luck with the book...it will be a must have.

peace

zen


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

> I missed some posts back here some place lol
> That one with the 3 finger leaves, i like that one !!
> It's allready a jungle in there, can't wait to see it in 20 days..
> The room is also very nice mate. i am jelous of the venting.


Thanks BH


> is there anyone out there following the thread that has used it as a guide to their first grow?
> Reason i ask is am putting together a book on this subject and i want to know how beneficial you found the info.


 


> I have relied on this thread for my first run with autos. Highlighting the different needs of autos from photo strains helps along with the ability to search though so many different grows and methods. As far as putting it in book, Mossy's K.I.S.S. posts would work well in print. There is also the fact that they are great for beginners. I think a lot more people would do it if they knew the benefits of choosing autos. You should think about a chapter introducing the noob to the convenience and simplicity of growing auto.


 
I'd have to agree with this... my first auto grow... without you guys I'd have run the usual full nutes and found out the hard way.... nute BBQ! So, although I'm farily experienced growing... I was a noob to autos....

So thanks FD for starting the thread to everyone for their help / advice!


oh and FD, the pups are really sweet m8... glad they're makin it for ya.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow internet goes out for 2 days and i have a book to read yall been bizzy. glad to see the pups are well FD


----------



## Bighill (Dec 22, 2010)

> FullDuplex has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space


Malfuntion mate 

Edit i just seen the pups, looking good man. Oh and This is what it's like when world's collide.. LOL i seen them live when they toured with korn.  
*Passes FD the blunt and heads to the mosh pit*

Zen buddy i got your msgs, i will get back to you this evening. Been busy, holiday shopping, work and replying to msgs.  Haven't forgot about you mate.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 22, 2010)

whats the minimum amount of time after harvest before you would smoke it with someone?


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 22, 2010)

@BH no biggie,i'm just glad i have pm.
thanks for looking/hooking me up...this is good company

peace

zen


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> whats the minimum amount of time after harvest before you would smoke it with someone?


24 hrs! lol
I like to wait 7-10 days depending on temps / humidity of drying... and even that can be a bit on the harsh side... but if ya just want a couple nugz to burn... a couple hours on top of a fluroescent light (4 footer) seems to work pretty good for a "speed dry"

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 22, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Malfuntion mate


yep lol and i got it fixed sorry about that one 



> Edit i just seen the pups, looking good man. Oh and This is what it's like when world's collide.. LOL i seen them live when they toured with korn.
> *Passes FD the blunt and heads to the mosh pit*


Thanks my friend they are really starting to pull through and i am glad and a little relieved. ha i see you noticed the PM5K shirt. great group wish i could have seen them live. they recently dropped a new album so im hoping they tour so i can see them. Ive seen Korn and that was some good shit.
*Takes a toke and then rushes back into the pit with ya*


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 22, 2010)

*Nice of you two too join me, I've been in this pit for the past three songs smoking a bowl with one shoe on*


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 22, 2010)

I think I need to chop now for New years, so off to the attic I go


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

OH I see how it is... jump into the pit and everyone scatters... I'm a small guy... WTF? lol Good luck in the attic.... make sure you thank them!

J


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 22, 2010)

Few pics of the ladies...


----------



## mossys (Dec 22, 2010)

WOOOOW BH JUST WOW.....WOW....WOW....

I AIN'T EVER SEEN ONE BEFORE.

Maaaaaaaaaaan................................    

What a rarity....I am So bloody envious...

You think...I have seen Thousands...never seen that before.

You know I claimed first Coloured AF Hybrid...
AND the first ALL Black AF...(work in progress..)
Now I guess I can claim the first ALL White AF.....

(ha ha ha..that Would be one for the record books...
AND..we'd be able to spot who ripped that one a Mile off.......)

Keep it well photod....that is a Rarity..whatever the cause.

Thanks M8..you made my Day.......

(Ha ha..my head is running phenos and crosses back and forward as we speak..trying to pin-point any anomoly that might have spit it out...)


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 22, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> They are toy rat terriers spunky little shits



I own a rat terrier named Charlie. They are truly wonderful dogs!

JP


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

lookin good NC!


----------



## mossys (Dec 22, 2010)

I need Sanctuary....
had to do the dreaded christmas shopping today..sigh...moan...groan.....
incase my m8 has more hassle at the airport tomorrow.
Should be okay..the airport is open now...Fingers Crossed.

Brace yourselves..I'm going on a Page Dive....could be a while.....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> I need Sanctuary....
> had to do the dreaded christmas shopping today..sigh...moan...groan.....
> incase my m8 has more hassle at the airport tomorrow.
> Should be okay..the airport is open now...Fingers Crossed.


Head for the glass house... IMO

 wassup mr mosser!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 22, 2010)

How is the weather in your part of the world today Mossy?


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> I need Sanctuary....
> had to do the dreaded christmas shopping today..sigh...moan...groan.....
> incase my m8 has more hassle at the airport tomorrow.
> Should be okay..the airport is open now...Fingers Crossed.
> ...


tell me about it i spent over 600$ yesterday shopping...355 on a fuckin pocketbook


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> tell me about it i spent over 600$ yesterday shopping...355 on a fuckin pocketbook


Ohhhh..what kind of pocketbook????? Coach, Dooney & Bourke, Burberry....

Can ya tell I love pocketbooks???? lol


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 22, 2010)

Well this is as long as I could wait on cutting the New years bud. 105 grams wet, right now it's harsh and hiigghh. Hopefully it will be more high less harsh after about 10 days


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Well this is as long as I could wait on cutting the New years bud. 105 grams wet, right now it's harsh and hiigghh. Hopefully it will be more high less harsh after about 10 daysView attachment 1339861View attachment 1339863View attachment 1339862View attachment 1339864


Looks good!!!


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 22, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Ohhhh..what kind of pocketbook????? Coach, Dooney & Bourke, Burberry....
> 
> Can ya tell I love pocketbooks???? lol


 fuccin Coach lol


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> WOOOOW BH JUST WOW.....WOW....WOW....
> 
> I AIN'T EVER SEEN ONE BEFORE.
> 
> ...


Have u isolated the albino gene?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> fuccin Coach lol


 She is gonna love it and I'm sure she will show you how much in her own little way!!!!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 22, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Well this is as long as I could wait on cutting the New years bud. 105 grams wet, right now it's harsh and hiigghh. Hopefully it will be more high less harsh after about 10 daysView attachment 1339861View attachment 1339863View attachment 1339862View attachment 1339864


Looks delicious TD!

Look at the almost tie-died color on the bottom leaf.
What could be the cause? Should I worry?


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 22, 2010)

K21701 said:


> She is gonna love it and I'm sure she will show you how much in her own little way!!!!


 haha she better


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

Lookin Stellar Teflon! Frikin Stellar man!

Joker... sorry to hear ur out that kinda cash for a pocketbook... this re-affirms... single is the way to go for me... lol
For that kinda money, you coulda bought a brand new 400 W HPS/ MH Dgital ballast with turbo and yieldmaster reflector (my current lighting setup)
or almost a full co2 enrichment system! ouch! thing better be covered in gold and have a couple silver bars in it in my book! lol

Teflon: did I mention they look stellar!

J


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 22, 2010)

few bud shots


----------



## b.R. (Dec 22, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Well this is as long as I could wait on cutting the New years bud. 105 grams wet, right now it's harsh and hiigghh. Hopefully it will be more high less harsh after about 10 daysView attachment 1339861View attachment 1339863View attachment 1339862View attachment 1339864


lookin good teflon, im about to chop 2 of my plants in about 5-6 days, but, i had to chop off 1 good sized bud earlier today to give it a test run on the drying and curing for a few days... just couldnt resist...lol... you know how it goes....


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 22, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Lookin Stellar Teflon! Frikin Stellar man!
> 
> Joker... sorry to hear ur out that kinda cash for a pocketbook... this re-affirms... single is the way to go for me... lol
> For that kinda money, you coulda bought a brand new 400 W HPS/ MH Dgital ballast with turbo and yieldmaster reflector (my current lighting setup)
> ...


 its wat she wanted i like makein my boo happy, and she forked over the cash to buy me my first grow setup a few years ago so i owe here haha


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

word... I'm just a lil biased.. lol glad she and you will be happy... good karma to you bro!

J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> its wat she wanted i like makein my boo happy, and she forked over the cash to but me my first grow setup a few years ago so i owe here haha


Glad to hear you are taking care of your woman!!!! Sounds like you take care of each other.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 22, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Glad to hear you are taking care of your woman!!!! Sounds like you take care of each other.


 we try to... shes excited to smoke some of this dank Auto im about to chop


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> we try to... shes excited to smoke some of this dank Auto im about to chop


 I bet she is...Keep taking care of each other....and make sure to give us a smoke report!


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 22, 2010)

for sure, best thread on RIU right here


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

Agreed! Agreed.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

Well... I'm on a new mission ladies and gents...


[video=youtube;KYvJByYrSPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYvJByYrSPg[/video]

Nuff Said...


----------



## Bighill (Dec 22, 2010)

Joker/K2 here is a website that will make you look like a king and cost as much as walmart. www.stylerain.com This is like giving away the holy grail but i'll do it for the bunch. 

I can voutch for them, jacks a good guy. "Hello dear friend" I love asians  hahaha

The mens shoes are kinda crap and the electronics are a no go. But the jeans and shirts are top notch. got a spyder jacket from them this winter  Got the wife some of the lui vitton bed sets.. ahhaha in like flyn

Really look at what your buying though, i got a pair of the ducati puma shoes. Bloody things have a metal heal. Supose i should have known.. ducati bikes.. Still..


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Joker/K2 here is a website that will make you look like a king and cost as much as walmart. www.stylerain.com This is like giving away the holy grail but i'll do it for the bunch.
> 
> I can voutch for them, jacks a good guy. "Hello dear friend" I love asians  hahaha
> 
> ...


Looks like they have quite a bit....I am in need of jeans...lost 65lbs!!!! Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Bighill (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, they have ALOT of stuff. When i was first turned onto the site. I spent a good few nights only on that site going through stuff. The womens shoes are good quality. The mrs. has got a few pairs and i like them better than the mens shoes. The bags are good too. The wife sells some to the girls at work 

If you have a coice of a higher quality. Some bags are A then some are OEM.. Like the chanel bags, the $50 ones are real leather.. The coach stuff is good too.

I am going to see what the golf clubs are like in the summer..lol if my wife knew i just gave that out she'd kill me


----------



## Bighill (Dec 22, 2010)

mossys said:


> WOOOOW BH JUST WOW.....WOW....WOW....
> 
> I AIN'T EVER SEEN ONE BEFORE.
> 
> ...


I got that skippy heart beat kinda excited feeling once i realized what it was. I bet you wish you kept that bean. haha 


I have only seen pics of this kind of thing. Even then i have only seen it in like 2 grows. Think how many seeds get poped every year, and it still doesn't show often. So.. Soo rare. 
I think i would have rather won the lottery, it's $50 million on friday. How ever!!! This is a gift from the canna gods for sure... It was what just the other day i was asking about what to cross.. lol then plump.. This thing falls into my lap.. 


I have been doing some digging on where it might have come from. I am into the white side of the white russian. I will post up some stuff when i get it all gathered. 




> Have u isolated the albino gene?


Not yet mate. This is the first time i've had anything like this. If it's male the pollen with FOR SURE go into cold storage. If it's female it's getting hit. i want to seed the shit right out of it. Get like a 1,000 seeds. But i also want to sample it.. I hope it's a fucking monster.. Like couple OZ'r  lol can you say happy hill? lol


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 22, 2010)

K7, where did you get that zong? online??? i can only find zongs that are not glass/glass


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> K7, where did you get that zong? online??? i can only find zongs that are not glass/glass


I got it from the link below. Excellent customer service and 4 days from order to my door.

http://www.wholesaleheadshop.net/index.cfm/fa/items.main/parentcat/24503/subcatid/0/id/460146

Oh I forgot to add that those 2 big blue bowls and the extra glass pipe they threw in for free!


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you veeery much, i wish i would have found this site last week as i am currently waiting on my glass in the mail. but i avidly buy bongs so this site will be great. thank you again!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> Thank you veeery much, i wish i would have found this site last week as i am currently waiting on my glass in the mail. but i avidly buy bongs so this site will be great. thank you again!


My Pleasure....


----------



## Bighill (Dec 22, 2010)

If you guys like custom glass. check out www.thenextlevelinc.ca Some of them you can only find from there.

Another place i'll voutch for.. lol Bloody sales center in here today. Never mind the autos apparently.

BTW K2, i didn't reply about it but, that's awsome you lost 65 pounds. Hard to do.. Beeing a female and all. You'll loose it alot slower than guys would.!

Anon: This is like what your looking for  
http://www.thenextlevelinc.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=1110


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bighill said:


> BTW K2, i didn't reply about it but, that's awsome you lost 65 pounds. Hard to do.. Beeing a female and all. You'll loose it alot slower than guys would.!


 Thanks...it has been a struggle but I did it and I have to say I love the results!!!!! lol

Oh and I have to admit it feels good to get hit on by a good looking man in the grocery store parking lot!!! lol


----------



## Bighill (Dec 22, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Thanks...it has been a struggle but I did it and I have to say I love the results!!!!! lol
> 
> Oh and I have to admit it feels good to get hit on by a good looking man in the grocery store parking lot!!! lol


Well at least you know those are the good guys. The creep go no wares are at the bar getting plastered looking stupid.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Well at least you know those are the good guys. The creep go no wares are at the bar getting plastered looking stupid.


ROFL... so true!

And yes... she looks killer after the 65 lbs lost... shes a looker to begin with... but very sexy slimmed down! props hotty!


----------



## Bighill (Dec 22, 2010)

> So i say on the next seed runs that you throw out the fast sexing ones and search for the female and male that auto but not till a later point and well see where this goes.


It's kinda nice that you brought this up mate. i wanted to chime in earlyer but didn't have a moment.


Some thing i wanted to talk about.

We must be talking about some of the LAST males to show. To make the gene reccesive it would be a pheno that doesn't show up often. 

How i could see it going down in the wild is all the early males would have dropped pollen allready and pollenated as much of the flowers as would happen. So then the late flowering male comes along, drops his pollen. But all the pistils are allready dry from pollenation from early males. So the GOOD pollen gets spread on a sparse amount of fresh pistils. IF your talking a population of a couple thousand. A few potency dom plants wouldn't do much to bring a wild population into potency dom. 
Although interesting, the thai lines are giving alot of cred for bringing in potency to pioneering 12/12 lines. So the hermi plays some roll here as well, as thai liens are natorious nanner chuckers.. 

I think there would be some thing to it, as far as AF selections. Like you say we are light years from orig lowryder now. 
Select a late male that had some funk to him. I would also let him go a bit longer, after he drops the first round of pollen. To se if they get frosty like that blue himilaya male i had. After that i am going to let all my males go a bit longer. Before they are binned.

Terpin profile is huge.. franco from GHS talks about how some terpens are tied to the med affects. So i try to use the males that have some kind of funk to them. Rub the stems or if they are good it'll have some NICE funk.. Anything to dertermin what profile it has. (Berry, skunk, citrus, ect.)

The mi5 male i used to a seed run of them. Was a rank SOB.. Stank right through the fridge i had him in. It was like creamy fruit all through the house. 


I will do my alf and icu selections with this in mind. Then we can look at some trichs later in the females to see where things are going. Do some THC tracking  lol 
In the end it is nothing we will se come to fruition in the short term. Maybe a few F's until we have it out in dominance.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

The Ususual Slutspects...


ps BH... I like ur thiknin'!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 22, 2010)

Look at the almost tie-died color on the bottom leaf.
What could be the cause? Should I worry?


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Dec 22, 2010)

John + rep


----------



## Bighill (Dec 22, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Look at the almost tie-died color on the bottom leaf.
> What could be the cause? Should I worry?


Are you letting the soil dry up? over watering will do that. It is deffecient, looks like N. Could be hungry or in moist soil too long. If the veins contiue to go green as the leaf goes yellow, you are looking at a mag defficency. Recent transplant?

I wouldn't say it's anything to worry about "yet", but i'd keep an eye on it. Maybe start a custom feed mix for it type of deal. 



Bh.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 22, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Are you letting the soil dry up? over watering will do that. It is deffecient, looks like N. Could be hungry or in moist soil too long. If the veins contiue to go green as the leaf goes yellow, you are looking at a mag defficency. Recent transplant?
> 
> I wouldn't say it's anything to worry about "yet", but i'd keep an eye on it. Maybe start a custom feed mix for it type of deal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input BH. I have not let the soil get very dry. It sounds like this could be the culprit. She is in the same pot I started her in and I am pretty sure it's not N. So this should start to clear up if I let the compo dry out more before watering?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> John + rep


Thanks dude... and welcome!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

And now for the funniest quote of the week... found this on another forum while searching for more micro propogation info... thought I's share a good laugh with the Artists in here 


J




> with auto-flowering strains, plants flower according to how old they are and so
> any cuttings you get to root will flower at the same time as the parent plant.
> 
> so with auto-flowers you either just finish them and start over with a real strain
> ...


BTW, this guys ignorance makes me want to make this retard pass out via auto-flower smoke... (HOTBOX style)
but then... that'd be a little too nice, right? lol


----------



## Bighill (Dec 22, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Thanks for the input BH. I have not let the soil get very dry. It sounds like this could be the culprit. She is in the same pot I started her in and I am pretty sure it's not N. So this should start to clear up if I let the compo dry out more before watering?


It will help yep, the "tye dye" leaves you talk about might not come back 100%, but you will stop it from spreading. I feel it is just wet soil after your reply. 

When i have mine in bigger pots, i'll stick my finger in the soil up to my 2nd knuckle. If it feels dry i'll water them. Other people do it by the weight of the pot. You do want a wet dry cycle. They will perk up when you have it rite.

If the soil stays wet too long your cutting off oxygen to the roots. Which will start to cause defficencies N/Mag ect. by the roots beeing drowned. Everythings connected to some degree.


Mossy posted some pics of that small red pot ages ago, they were over watered then. If you go find the pics it looks like it could use some N but the leaves are droopy. Over water to the tee . Had to mossy.. lol But you brought it out for us. Fair game for teaching IMO 

Bh.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 22, 2010)

> my point is that auto-flowering strains are like the herpes of the cannabis culture.


JM: I eat those trolls for breakfast lol ignorance is bliss.. Some days it gets to me though. Honestly the more people who don't mess with breeding them. Fine by me, means i have a better chance of finding that knock you dick in the dirt pheno to stabalise..

I seed about everything, i've said before that if i can't clone it i at least need some seeds of it.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

Bighill said:


> When i have mine in bigger pots, i'll stick my finger in the soil up to my 2nd knuckle. If it feels dry i'll water them. Other people do it by the weight of the pot. You do want a wet dry cycle. They will perk up when you have it rite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
word on the water techniques... I use both .... double diagnosis... usually weight tells me pretty well, but its good to know where the moisture content is...... I also go to the second knuckle for this operation... 


As far as the trolls... I just found it funny... instead of eating trolls, I'm thinkin we sprinkle em on a bowl... I mean really, they pretty insignificant.. lol



J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 22, 2010)

Bighill said:


> We must be talking about some of the LAST males to show. To make the gene reccesive it would be a pheno that doesn't show up often.


Exactly, something that is of a rare genetic. Something that you would have to duplicate to bring out. Mossy says that the female are more dom when crossing an non af to an af. Seems that every seed he makes from a colored female carries over to the offspring. If we have the auto trait isolated like i think we do we could let the males go longer and get that later developed pollen with out worrying about loosing the auto genetic waiting on the male.

Slower male means a possibility in long times showing sex resulting in a larger fully automatic plant. Something that no matter what light it is in it will flower and then finish. Tell me that isn't the wet dream of any grower. Never have to worry about light stress again lol.

I feel that this may be a survival technique in the plant. One last shot to carry on life. So the plant in turn release its best spunk to pollinate the remaining hairs. I also think that this is why femming seeds is so successful. You stress a plant to make it produce pollen, or let it go longer to develop nanners, and then that pollen is used to make a female lot of seed. That tells me right there that there is a major shift in the pollen types over the age of the plants life as well as where they are sourced from.

There has to be something to it my friend. The only way is to test it out and i love to do just that. Im telling you the auto gene pool is so loaded right now that there may be endless possibilities


----------



## vcpenny (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey All,

New to this thread, awesome info! So far I'm on my very first grow, White Russian Auto from Sagamartha. Started off okay but now outer fan leaves are starting to struggle. Leaves in the center are doing fine but yeah...kinda confused since I thought it was overwatering but probably isn't since I cut down from once every few days to once a week. Unfortunately, I am an expat in a country where gardening isn't very big so yeah...was difficult to get the right materials (as well as some decent dank which is why i wanted to try growing). Got some soil from the local store, got some basic nutrients (which I haven't used yet) with the NPK listed on there but nothing special. Right now, growing out of a PC growbox with 3 -24 watt CFL soft dayling bulbs since its been 3 weeks and i assume theyre flowering. Have an intake and exhaust fan installed and temp isnt a problem. Attached are some pics, maybe you guys can give me some feedback on what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

> I feel that this may be a survival technique in the plant. One last shot to carry on life. So the plant in turn release its best spunk to pollinate the remaining hairs. I also think that this is why femming seeds is so successful. You stress a plant to make it produce pollen, or let it go longer to develop nanners, and then that pollen is used to make a female lot of seed. That tells me right there that there is a major shift in the pollen types over the age of the plants life as well as where they are sourced from.


See, thats what I like about you! This is an awesome concept!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 22, 2010)

vcpenny said:


> View attachment 1340671View attachment 1340669View attachment 1340668View attachment 1340667Hey All,
> 
> New to this thread, awesome info! So far I'm on my very first grow, White Russian Auto from Sagamartha. Started off okay but now outer fan leaves are starting to struggle. Leaves in the center are doing fine but yeah...kinda confused since I thought it was overwatering but probably isn't since I cut down from once every few days to once a week. Unfortunately, I am an expat in a country where gardening isn't very big so yeah...was difficult to get the right materials (as well as some decent dank which is why i wanted to try growing). Got some soil from the local store, got some basic nutrients (which I haven't used yet) with the NPK listed on there but nothing special. Right now, growing out of a PC growbox with 3 -24 watt CFL soft dayling bulbs since its been 3 weeks and i assume theyre flowering. Have an intake and exhaust fan installed and temp isnt a problem. Attached are some pics, maybe you guys can give me some feedback on what i'm doing wrong?


Sure enough... bummer on your current locale... anyway.. I think you have some nitrogen defficiency there... or maybe some burn from nutes? My guess is the real cause is a ph lockout issue... tell us a little more... how much of what nutrients have you added if any? where is your water coming from? And the REAL question... is what is the ph of the water you're using? at least tell us your water source.

J


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 23, 2010)

Bighill said:


> It will help yep, the "tye dye" leaves you talk about might not come back 100%, but you will stop it from spreading. I feel it is just wet soil after your reply.
> 
> When i have mine in bigger pots, i'll stick my finger in the soil up to my 2nd knuckle. If it feels dry i'll water them. Other people do it by the weight of the pot. You do want a wet dry cycle. They will perk up when you have it rite.
> 
> ...


WOW.. Thank you very much brother. I have been so caught up in the more technical side of this whole thing that I didn't even think about how crucial a something like moisture content was (besides worrying about the substrate getting to dry). I have definitely been over watering. With the amount of Sphagnum Moss and Perlite I have in the compo, I should have known that it would stay moist much longer in doors than a plant I would have outdoors in the middle of summer. I even have a meter that reads moisture content and I really never even used that function. Talk about a major stoner move!!! We all have to learn some way though, right? So thanks again for showing me the light, and in this case, moisture content (I have the light figured out).


----------



## Rtoke (Dec 23, 2010)

Question for any one that wants to answer: - it would help me out !

Say if i wanted to make a auto-cross to suit the conditions were i live, and to suit my height/potency expectations?? ( i grow outdoors ), but dont have the time to cross ruderalis with a photo plant to make a auto  photo plant ( I would do that if I had a grow room ), should I start with already available strains and cross them, and cross them with other autos ect ???

also I herd if .. lets say I grow/cross A ak47 auto x ak47 auto, were I live  conditions outdoors. then the offspring will be more suited to the environment than the parents  ( that were grown indoors in Amsterdam or something ???

cheers guys ! peace, Merry Christmas !

also what do you think of super cali haze from short stuff ?? any pics anyone ??


----------



## K21701 (Dec 23, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> ROFL... so true!
> 
> And yes... she looks killer after the 65 lbs lost... shes a looker to begin with... but very sexy slimmed down! props hotty!


Awww thanks sweetheart....it is much appreciated!!


----------



## vcpenny (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey J,

Thanks for the feedback. I am currently using bottled drinking water that I buy at the store. Haven't tested the PH of the water yet...they should have those testers at fish stores right? Just did my first dose of nutes yesterday to see if it would help. Generic local brand 18-18-18 NPK. Very diluted, i probably used about half of the stated dosage on the instructions. Weird....some of my newer leaves in the middle have already begun to curl. Is this a sign of over nuting? 

Do you think my plant is still salvageable? Imma try to mailorder some nutes because the ones here probably are no good. Look forward to your response!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, I'd def go with an organic nurient.. I personally use Fox Farms... however, you probably dont need a whole lot more than say Fox farms Grow Big and Fox Farms Root Drench (Thats what I use... others use others... but you get the idea)... also... some molasses is good...


but your water PH is really really really important... if you dont have much cash order some ph test solution (not for pools but for hydroponics)
also, depending on where the bottled water comes from it may be worse than your local source... do you have a well? or even a stream nearby? how about capturing rainwater in buckets?


ok... you want your water in the 6.0 ph area...

here's a chart...

View attachment 1340997

you'll notice nutrients are "locked out" at different ph's ... thus the reason for such importance... first thing I'd reccomend, judging by addtional burning... is that you flush the plants out... (use 2X the containers total volume of water) also.. when flushing... ph is critical as the soil will tend to take on the ph value of the water you're watering with. However, your choice is let them take more damage or give them Emergency medical STAT! So... use the logical here and flush with well water or stream or pond water if you can get yor hands on it... (not stagnant water like a puddle or gutter)

ok... once you're cleard... use 1 tsp (thats teaspoon) (5 ml) of Fox Farm Root Drench (around me about 18 - 20 dollars US for 1 QT)
and 1 tsp (5ml) of molasses in 1 gallon of water... water thoroughly with that... (around me about 18 - 20 dollars USfor 1 QT)

You can use vinegar to adjust your ph down if its high, and baking soda to adjust it up if its low... but dont do that unless you know whwere its at to begin with.

monitor water by using the middle finger in the side of the container to the second knuckle... feel for dampness... you ultimately want to maintain a balance of air and water in the soil... she'll need both.


EDIT: Also, 18-18-18 is a very strong nutrient... autos require very little nutes!
J


----------



## K21701 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wishing all of the fantastic people here a fantastic Holiday Season!!!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 23, 2010)

Previous post is only for those of you that have been good...this is what will be waiting for all you that were naughty:







And if you are wondering...no that is NOT my face or my body in the pic!!!!! lol


----------



## vcpenny (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome info J! I'm gonna try to find some of that pH test solution asap. The bottled water I currently use is listed at 7.3 +/- 0.5. How much baking soda or vinegar should i put into lets say one gallon in order to change the pH? Also, I think the area I live in is known for its air polution. Should the rainwater still be okay to use on my plants? If I can't find the pH test solution then i guess im just gonna have to do trial and error. It's my first plant so i don't mind learning a thing or two at its expense although it would still be nice to get at least something to smoke on. But yeah, I should have a chance to pick up the stuff you recommended on my next trip back home. Then it should be much easier to maintain a good plant. Thanks again and please let me know if you have any other suggestions!

Btw, I just put some eggshells in the soil. Think that will help? Also, the molasses acts as a nutrient? Interesting....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

vcpenny said:


> Awesome info J! I'm gonna try to find some of that pH test solution asap. The bottled water I currently use is listed at 7.3 +/- 0.5. How much baking soda or vinegar should i put into lets say one gallon in order to change the pH? Also, I think the area I live in is known for its air polution. Should the rainwater still be okay to use on my plants? If I can't find the pH test solution then i guess im just gonna have to do trial and error. It's my first plant so i don't mind learning a thing or two at its expense although it would still be nice to get at least something to smoke on. But yeah, I should have a chance to pick up the stuff you recommended on my next trip back home. Then it should be much easier to maintain a good plant. Thanks again and please let me know if you have any other suggestions!
> 
> Btw, I just put some eggshells in the soil. Think that will help? Also, the molasses acts as a nutrient? Interesting....


Egg shells are cool... good calcium magnesium phosporus... yada yada

sounds like about 5ml / gal of vinegar would do ya just fine on ur bottled water n id stick with that given the pollution

Good luck
and welcome to the forum

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;D7Glb3l9mbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7Glb3l9mbY[/video]
So... my thoughts are this would be a great way to propogate... have some ideas tumbling around in my head... I'll spit em out sooner or later

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Wishing all of the fantastic people here a fantastic Holiday Season!!!


Happy Harder days to you too! lol


----------



## evilbeaver (Dec 23, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> *Nice of you two too join me, I've been in this pit for the past three songs smoking a bowl with one shoe on*


best post ever tbh


wassup everyone, thinking of changing to AFs after my next harvest so gonna start hanging here and steal all your knowledges


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 23, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> EDIT: Also, 18-18-18 is a very strong nutrient... autos require very little nutes!
> J


I dont know about that JM. I am using full strength on my gals right now and they still seems to want more. they have begun to pull food from the lower fans so i knew it was time to step it up. So i did and it progressed for another day or so until i got the dose high enough.

I am currently running the full strength on the FF TB bottle plus sea weed kelp and they still want more


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I dont know about that JM. I am using full strength on my gals right now and they still seems to want more. they have begun to pull food from the lower fans so i knew it was time to step it up. So i did and it progressed for another day or so until i got the dose high enough.
> 
> I am currently running the full strength on the FF TB bottle plus sea weed kelp and they still want more


Well, clearly, you know the autos better than I do... if you can "upgrade" my advice, so to speak, I'll of course differ to you, sir... 

And may I ask... please check my photos... and tell me if I should be taking the same measures?

J

Out to the orchard to capture some apples seeds and smoke a bowl... be back shortly...
ps - mornin FD!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 23, 2010)

I was reading about tissue culture the other day. I wonder if it would work different in autos. Would it just turn into a bud in a jar?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I was reading about tissue culture the other day. I wonder if it would work different in autos. Would it just turn into a bud in a jar?


LOL... now that I doubt, but maybe... I was thinking more along the lines of using hormones to manipluate the plant to stay vegetative for longer thereby enbling easy cloning for propogation... and possibly even eventually 1)discovering exactly what causes flowering in the autos and 2) whether we can actually control it with hormones / auxins / etc. 3) can this help determine more about genetics in some way? (ie studying via micro-culture for say, light response, hormone reponse, mediums, different nutrients, mediums, etc etc)


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 23, 2010)

I saw something about tissue propagation the other day in a magazine.How would it work with an auto? What kind of tissue would grow? would it turn into a bud in a jar?


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 23, 2010)

Okay so I am high, fine what can be done about it now? Not much, I guess we will just have to accept it and move on.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 23, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well, clearly, you know the autos better than I do... if you can "upgrade" my advice, so to speak, I'll of course differ to you, sir...


Hope i didnt come of smug JM didnt want to my friend, i was just typing out loud lol
You do a fantastic job, i always look at your posts and say welp JM's got that one
Your knowledge is growing my friend and i like seeing that. Means people are learning 




> mornin FD!


Morning Buddy


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 23, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> LOL... now that I doubt, but maybe... I was thinking more along the lines of using hormones to manipluate the plant to stay vegetative for longer thereby enbling easy cloning for propogation... and possibly even eventually 1)discovering exactly what causes flowering in the autos and 2) whether we can actually control it with hormones / auxins / etc. 3) can this help determine more about genetics in some way? (ie studying via micro-culture for say, light response, hormone reponse, mediums, different nutrients, mediums, etc etc)


That is what I was just thinking. It has been hard to find any kind of info about the differences between autos and photo girls. Not just in structure, but in process. I would like to understand a little better. There is a market for a book on the subject.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 23, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> That is what I was just thinking. It has been hard to find any kind of info about the differences between autos and photo girls. Not just in structure, but in process. I would like to understand a little better. There is a market for a book on the subject.


Indeed there is, that would be a great compliment to my book. One on how to grow and the other on how it works.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I'll let ya know when I publish it! lol... I think thats a bit off... gotta get a good microscpe, and some lab gear, and build a laminar flow table.

FD, Never taken as smug, my friend, I was simply deferring to your greater experience with autos, and, apparent knowledge of nutrient defficiencies and lockouts.

EDIT: For everyone in this forum, please never take my comments as smug, attitude, brash, etc... I am simply seeking the best and most accurate information... 

There, cover fire layed out... running... you guessed it... Full Duplex!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

Also, FD, if you remember when I had the "phosphorous toxicity"... and then I got a ph meter and we found out my ph was way high... does that quite possibly mean I'm not running the nutes level I could or even should be running? I'd love to amp em up a bit... just been afraid of burning them... on my photos, I'd be dumping on about now (flowering age wise).

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Okay so I am high, fine what can be done about it now? Not much, I guess we will just have to accept it and move on.


Your high, I'm high, he's high, she's high, we're all high... and although thats an excuse... theres no excuse! lol

you're canna-forgiven my friend! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

On the micro-culture front, I'm also thinkng of propogation for seed production, more on the mini scale, and not so much the micro scale... bu think about the number of different strains of pollen, or seeds, say, that cpould be produced in a real mini environment (just for genetic work or small-time seed production)


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;ZjWk9AM30Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjWk9AM30Qo[/video]

For thoe who want a little more visual understanding of pollination...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;fLvg-HNHWRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLvg-HNHWRg&feature=related[/video]

inapiration!


----------



## dargo (Dec 23, 2010)

I went to pick up some nute for a hempy bucket grow today (going to ditch the soil indoors, I just cant get it right!), In conversation with the BOSS!! I said I allway use rain water in the greenhouse and outdoors.... OHHHH NOOOO you cant do that!!!!! he said, you wouldnt drink rain water so why the hell would you feed it to your plants! he then asked me all fucking smugg & up his own ass.... do you drink rain water? I said no, do you drink canna boost? he looked at me like I just shit on his mums grave & said..... anyway you cant grow outdoors here, not even in a greenhouse. I reminded him all I came in for was so A & B and thats all I need. I hate going in there, the is only one guy that I normally talk to but he wasnt in today. the rest have been growing the same strains for 20 years with the same equipmtment and they put down anything they dont use, even though they havnt used it. rant over lol

The 4 Bad Betty x Nirvana Sky I started popped there heads up this morning


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 23, 2010)

dargo said:


> I went to pick up some nute for a hempy bucket grow today (going to ditch the soil indoors, I just cant get it right!), In conversation with the BOSS!! I said I allway use rain water in the greenhouse and outdoors.... OHHHH NOOOO you cant do that!!!!! he said, you wouldnt drink rain water so why the hell would you feed it to your plants! he then asked me all fucking smugg & up his own ass.... do you drink rain water? I said no, do you drink canna boost? he looked at me like I just shit on his mums grave & said..... anyway you cant grow outdoors here, not even in a greenhouse. I reminded him all I came in for was so A & B and thats all I need. I hate going in there, the is only one guy that I normally talk to but he wasnt in today. the rest have been growing the same strains for 20 years with the same equipmtment and they put down anything they dont use, even though they havnt used it. rant over lol
> 
> The 4 Bad Betty x Nirvana Sky I started popped there heads up this morning


Lol thats too funny dargo made for a good laugh. Its funny how people can be set in there ways. Rain water is ALL i use and i have never had and issue, actually have only had better results. It seems the older growers are scared to try something out of their comfort zone. Not all are like this but most are and thats a shame.

"do you drink rain water?....no......Do you drink canna boost? LOL fantastic response dargo 
would have loved to see his face on that one.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 23, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Lol thats too funny dargo made for a good laugh. Its funny how people can be set in there ways. Rain water is ALL i use and i have never had and issue, actually have only had better results. It seems the older growers are scared to try something out of their comfort zone. Not all are like this but most are and thats a shame.
> 
> "do you drink rain water?....no......Do you drink canna boost? LOL fantastic response dargo
> would have loved to see his face on that one.



Lmao, me too man.


----------



## dargo (Dec 23, 2010)

Now I read it back it is pretty funny, but I was seriouse when I said it to him. fuck me there isnt one thing id drink that I feed my plants apart from molasses (which I was advised in the same shop is recomened to people that dont know what there doing by people that dont know what there doing - that time I only wnet in for some reflective sheeting!!! lol)

Without going back over the thread.... who is growin in a hempy bucket in here ? my indoor soil growing days are over  I got all the shit I need to get growing, just wanted advice on errr pretty much everything really. also can you use drippers with hempy bucket or does that defeat the point?


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey dargo K2 has a good link to an idiots guide to hempy in her thread. the link to her thread is in her sig. the other link is only a page or two into the thread. Don't tell her I sent you as it will only make her suspicious.


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

Evening m8's......maann..can you lot yap or what....?.....



> Mossy posted some pics of that small red pot ages ago, they were over watered then. If you go find the pics it looks like it could use some N but the leaves are droopy. Over water to the tee . Had to mossy.. lol But you brought it out for us. Fair game for teaching IMO


BH...tut..tut...tut....
you know that was a "controlled fault" so the noobs could feel better about bringing their own probelms in.......... 

No..you know better..you see my grows and girls warts and all....
growing is all about getting over your problems...and Still harvesting....

M8's..the only thing that made me smile this morning were the photos of the Girls...
TFF AF's....cheer up Any day.

JM..every morning they make me smile more...


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

Aw FullD...I want BOTH of them...Bro...SO CUTE.
Laughed at the other photo...looks like you pulled the pup straight off the nipple....mmmmmmmm
you Did say you were bottle feeding...right m8.

Loads of spare karma sent for them m8...
I know how you are kicking the odds to get this far.

nc....she just keeps astounding me....and the others are looking Lush....
I love seeing the deep green pheno with brilliant white bud...contrast is stunning.

Hey dargo....why you finished with soil m8...?
Can't see it in the thread..
But there is so much info I could have missed it.



> The 4 Bad Betty x Nirvana Sky I started popped there heads up this morning


Wey hey....new to the world AF's...Speed & Safety for them.....

I Love the anticipation of something New to the world...........


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah..yeah..I know you get sick of seeing this one...
But..
for me her balance gets better and better every day.
I sit in the glass-house and simply stare at her..and lose myself.

Thats AF Love....

Here is the Tall/different Oguns...I have my arm covering the heads of the smaller phenos...
so you can see her.
Can't help thinking that the way she pulls all her buds up on the level..that she would be Great for lights.







This is one of the small/standard Oguns phenos...they are no slouches...look at the size of the main-stem..


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 23, 2010)

I never get tired of seeing a good grow!

JP


----------



## dargo (Dec 23, 2010)

I just cant seem to get it right indoors with soil. outdoors and in the greenhouse I know I got it right, but I just cant seem to get anything dialed in now im back indoors. Il take everything out tommorrow and do a group shot so you can see my a-z of deficiencies lol. I have been wanting to try coco grow for ages but think im going to do that in the greenhouse side by side with my soil grow to compare the difference. so thats why im trying a few hempy buckets to get the hang of soil less growing.

Im really excited about the super bad bettys, I want a 6ft+ purple/red is that to much to ask for from a F1?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 23, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Hey dargo K2 has a good link to an idiots guide to hempy in her thread. the link to her thread is in her sig. the other link is only a page or two into the thread. Don't tell her I sent you as it will only make her suspicious.


Suspicious???? Who me???? Never suspicious....just err on the side of caution!!! lol Besides I would never be suspicious of any of you fine gentlemen here....


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> nc....she just keeps astounding me....and the others are looking Lush....
> I love seeing the deep green pheno with brilliant white bud...contrast is stunning.


Thanks Mossy...
The smell in that room is amazing and I'm happy to say that ALF#3 only needs 20-25 days more before I get to sample her. She has a few yellow leaves from her little drought but she is putting on weight as we speak.
The HBD will be a little longer I think but it's going to be some good smoke, Some older heads smoked the last HBD I came off with and they though it was(I didn't tell them it was auto)right up there with the big boys.
The little ALF is starting to bud uo nice but its a little slow, I have 7-8 females at the moment with more showing every day... Now I'm praying for males! Guess this is not such a bad thing but I want more beans!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 23, 2010)

So I woke up today and found that the yellowing has progressed along with a couple new brown spots. 
I also found that the very bottom two leafs are really yellow and one was crispy on the end. Should I go ahead and give her some N along with the bloom nutes I just started her on? (after the soil drys a bit more that is)


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 23, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> So I woke up today and found that the yellowing has progressed along with a couple new brown spots. View attachment 1341340
> I also found that the very bottom two leafs are really yellow and one was crispy on the end. Should I go ahead and give her some N along with the bloom nutes I just started her on? (after the soil drys a bit more that is)


 IMO I wouldn't feed her for a few days and if she doesn't look any better after a couple days with only fresh water then i would hit her with N...


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

Cheers justparanoid..appreciated
1 Love.....


dargo....


> I just cant seem to get it right indoors with soil


Try 1 pot m8 with Universal potting compost..Honestly..

That is all I use. 
It takes them right to sex before they are asking for a feed.
Try 1 pot...and I am sure you will be converted...
it is just right for them.



> Im really excited about the super bad bettys, I want a 6ft+ purple/red is that to much to ask for from a F1?


No m8...it is not....
and can you just Imagine what it would look like...I can....
6ft of Burning Bush...

I've just got a red in the DC's today...
looking forward to a 2 ft Burning Bush.....







The RedHeads are a little Crazy....


----------



## Bighill (Dec 23, 2010)

dargo said:


> I went to pick up some nute for a hempy bucket grow today (going to ditch the soil indoors, I just cant get it right!), In conversation with the BOSS!! I said I allway use rain water in the greenhouse and outdoors.... OHHHH NOOOO you cant do that!!!!! he said, you wouldnt drink rain water so why the hell would you feed it to your plants! he then asked me all fucking smugg & up his own ass.... do you drink rain water? I said no, do you drink canna boost? he looked at me like I just shit on his mums grave & said..... anyway you cant grow outdoors here, not even in a greenhouse. I reminded him all I came in for was so A & B and thats all I need. I hate going in there, the is only one guy that I normally talk to but he wasnt in today. the rest have been growing the same strains for 20 years with the same equipmtment and they put down anything they dont use, even though they havnt used it. rant over lol
> 
> The 4 Bad Betty x Nirvana Sky I started popped there heads up this morning


 
What the hell do all the outdoor growers water their plants with? Would you eat corn from the market Yes!!! Duhhhh. What an A hole.

I got one of these at my local shop too. Mr know it all. I went in looking for some gnat control products. He hands me trounce. I'm like no.. i need some thing with spinosad in it... no no this'll work..

I just turned my back to him, put it back on the shelf and grabed what i need. 
Bloody hell. I don't even talk to them more often than not. In and out!!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 23, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> IMO I wouldn't feed her for a few days and if she doesn't look any better after a couple days with only fresh water then i would hit her with N...


Thanks for the advice NC. I sure hope I get this straightened out. If not, I think I will just cry.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 23, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> So I woke up today and found that the yellowing has progressed along with a couple new brown spots. View attachment 1341340
> I also found that the very bottom two leafs are really yellow and one was crispy on the end. Should I go ahead and give her some N along with the bloom nutes I just started her on? (after the soil drys a bit more that is)


 How old is it? I get yellowing on the bottom most leaves as they move into full flower. I usually add a little N and let it go. That leaf looks like the one first single blade or 3 bladed leaves on the plant


----------



## Bighill (Dec 23, 2010)

HBS, the brown spots are a cal deff starting to happen. When the soil drys a bit hit her with some nutes, if you have one with some cal/mag that'll help. 

The spots are cal deff, the pale leaves wit green veins starting, is the mag def. If the leaves didn't have the green vein down the middle it'd be more of a lacking N thing. If you over fed them you'd have eagle claw looking leaves all over and burnt tips on new and old growth. I seen none of that.

Like Neal was saying, let it sit until she drys out a bit then hit her with some feed. She is or sure not over fed. 

Got to keep in mind, the over watering will give you defficencies. So once that is sorted you can start to work the next issue, the feed. If there is one.

Bh.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm going to a friends house to pick up a couple Super Lemon Haze clones in a bit...
One of the clone is going to be flowered then put in the dark so she will make some male pollen, I'll use the pollen from the SLH to pollenate a sativa dominant auto(haven't decide which strain).
The plants with AF genes will be chosen and crossed to each other and eventually crossed back to the SLH and AF phenos will be chosen again and again till I get an Auto Super lemon Haze f1 hybrid beans.
I think I have the breeding process down at an intermediate scale, Making a auto from an photoperiod strain is my top goal. Making an auto haze might a little hard for my first but I'll get it done if it takes me 3 yrs.
I will always enjoy crossing auto strains with other auto strains, I like the thought of how many strains are in each cross we make.
If I cross HBD with RRF, HBD has Auto BB, Auto Kush & Auto NYC Diesel and RRF has White Widow,Auto Kush & NYC Diesel. Thats about 6-7 strains in one cross..


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

> The smell in that room is amazing and I'm happy to say that ALF#3 only needs 20-25 days more before I get to sample her. She has a few yellow leaves from her little drought but she is putting on weight as we speak.


The ALF's have The Best/perfectly form THC trics of all the girls that I have viewed under the scope.
Better even than the DC ATM...
I've got her hybrid mixed phenos ATM

But I was telling FullD...
there is an Ultra Indy..Ultra Stench pheno there that I will work forward.
when you do cut them down..check to see if the are Hollow stems or not.
Research...



> The HBD will be a little longer I think but it's going to be some good smoke


Yeah M8..I look at her and I want to smoke her..



> Now I'm praying for males!


Ha ha..nice place to be...

BTW..11 out of 12 of my ALFie babies are above soil in the Air-pot...
and 8 out of 8 JEM.
Oh and 12 I think Whores.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 23, 2010)

@ mossy: The oguns are looking mighty fine!! I love the structure they have.. Very robust, worthy of supporting a healthy yeild 

That tall pheno is a looker, i see why you stare soo much.. 

Bh.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> The ALF's have The Best/perfectly form THC trics of all the girls that I have viewed under the scope.
> Better even than the DC ATM...
> I've got her hybrid mixed phenos ATM
> 
> ...


 Mossy, are looking to eventually release the ALF#3?
I think that they would be ready the way they are now but I'm not an expert breeder.

You know Mossy out of all the strains I've grown of either AF or Photo I've never had such good germination ratio as I've had with the JEM. The JEMs I have are some of the OG JEMs that were gifted to me a while back so I don't know how good the ratio is on the JD Purple Ryders but I've not had one Mossy's JEM not to germ for me.
The ALF#3, Bad Betty & ICU#2 have all germed so far too.
What makes these beans so superior to other beans that I've bought from seed banks? Is it the freshness, Or maybe because they were grown long enough for all of them to rippen?


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

> @ mossy: The oguns are looking mighty fine!! I love the structure they have.. Very robust, worthy of supporting a healthy yeild


Cheers BH
They are Tufty Bro....I'm Well Happy with them...







This is the F3's..more pheno stable...
And the slightly bigger one is starting to show the Colour/halo on the calyx that I want...
thought the little buggers were gonna stay white.

BTW..you white/albino.
You know the WR up to F4 were made by kenzler..
we grew virtually side by side..
so if he had come across the Albino..I would have known.

I have played with it through 5 generations...with literally hundreds..
and I ain't seen a glimmer..

I'm Awestruck..privilledged to see it Bro..........I wanna Hug it...


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 23, 2010)

Sooo I'm sitting here at the bookstore reading this large article in Hightimes about the company Sun Pulse, says this is the future of lighting. Never heard of it before now but you guys should check it out is pretty interesting.
Long story short, Different bulbs to better replicate the natural sun light(like 5diff types), this companied with their rotating lamps( looks like a huge ceiling fan) that move to the same frequency as the sun... Pretty interesting technology.

Phones about to die so I'm outta here

OneLove
JOKER


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

> I think that they would be ready the way they are now but I'm not an expert breeder.


 
ALL of the girls that were Gifted were out on Test.......



> What makes these beans so superior to other beans that I've bought from seed banks?


Outdoor grown..
But...
IMO..what you have to watch is outdoors have a thicker calyx..
so they need to be Dry..
did you follow the hint to put in a dry warm place for a couple of days Before you germed...?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> ALL of the girls that were Gifted were out on Test.......
> 
> 
> Outdoor grown..
> ...


 Yes I did, I put them at the top of my closet for 2 weeks then I put them in the refridgerator inside the vegie crisper and they've been in there since. 
The beans grown outdoors always seem to take a little longer to pop is that because of a thicker seed husk?


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

FullD...WATER...I can't grow good girls in small pots......water......

Wish you could smell these Bitches first thing in the morning...


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 23, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> Sooo I'm sitting here at the bookstore reading this large article in Hightimes about the company Sun Pulse, says this is the future of lighting. Never heard of it before now but you guys should check it out is pretty interesting.
> Long story short, Different bulbs to better replicate the natural sun light(like 5diff types), this companied with their rotating lamps( looks like a huge ceiling fan) that move to the same frequency as the sun... Pretty interesting technology.
> 
> Phones about to die so I'm outta here
> ...


 I saw that system as well.
If I had the cash one of those babies would be hanging in my growroom..


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

> Terpin profile is huge.. franco from GHS talks about how some terpens are tied to the med affects. So i try to use the males that have some kind of funk to them. Rub the stems or if they are good it'll have some NICE funk.. Anything to dertermin what profile it has. (Berry, skunk, citrus, ect.)


This is the work that I was telling you about in the new Ed Rosenthal book..it was done in conjunction with GHS.

OneTip for everyone....smoke a bit of your male.
They have THC glands as well.
Nip some of the fine leaves..dry and smoke.

Scratch and sniff on the main-stem.


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

> Say if i wanted to make a auto-cross to suit the conditions were i live, and to suit my height/potency expectations?? ( i grow outdoors ), but dont have the time to cross ruderalis with a photo plant to make a auto &#8211; photo plant ( I would do that if I had a grow room ), should I start with already available strains and cross them, and cross them with other autos ect&#8230; ???


Rtoke..yup m8..go straight for your cross with 2 X 100% AF's...
Hybrid them...on your conditions...F1 TO F5...
and by the time you have them hyb...they will Probably be acclimatised too.
Survival of the fittest.


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

FullD..11 fingers....







dargo.....conjoined...


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 23, 2010)

@Mossy
I've saw a few JEMs that had 11 finger leaves... Really I think all the Taller green/white pheno JEMs that I've grown have had 11 finger leaves like the one I have as my avatar.


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey K21....



> Wishing all of the fantastic people here a fantastic Holiday Season!!!


Merry Christmas...have a Great Weekend.....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 23, 2010)

and now i have some catching up to do. If i dont get back at you before

MERRY CHRISTMAS every one. I say we have a big unified smoke out on the day.

Thoughts?


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 23, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> and now i have some catching up to do. If i dont get back at you before
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS every one. I say we have a big unified smoke out on the day.
> 
> Thoughts?


 just wait till i crop out lol, and i would suggest the live chat for that


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

> JM..every morning they make me smile more...


me 2 me 2!

I


> got one of these at my local shop too. Mr know it all. I went in looking for some gnat control products. He hands me trounce. I'm like no.. i need some thing with spinosad in it... no no this'll work..
> I just turned my back to him, put it back on the shelf and grabed what i need.
> Bloody hell. I don't even talk to them more often than not. In and out


yup, gotta be one at every place I'd guess... lol




> That tall pheno is a looker, i see why you stare soo much..


damn straight! mossy that bushy ogun.. OMFG!


> and now i have some catching up to do. If i dont get back at you before
> MERRY CHRISTMAS every one. I say we have a big unified smoke out on the day.
> Thoughts?


think you'll be back befre christmas? lol

Def a big cojoined smoke for the day... in honor of mini-christmas-trees everywhere!

J


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 23, 2010)

damn mossy you got some crazy grow going on man i think if you and FD started a auto seed shop youd blow the damn doors off it i smoke alot but i dont think id be able to smoke everything you guys got going in a damn yr


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 23, 2010)

Bighill said:


> HBS, the brown spots are a cal deff starting to happen. When the soil drys a bit hit her with some nutes, if you have one with some cal/mag that'll help.
> 
> The spots are cal deff, the pale leaves wit green veins starting, is the mag def. If the leaves didn't have the green vein down the middle it'd be more of a lacking N thing. If you over fed them you'd have eagle claw looking leaves all over and burnt tips on new and old growth. I seen none of that.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated info there TD and Bh. She is at 27 days TD, and it is the 1st 3 blade leaf. So what if I hit her with some bone meal? Would that take care of both the N and the cal? I could give her some fish fert also to boost the N in the tea, or do you think that the 6% N in the bone will be enough?

Sorry for all the questions but I am in somewhat of a panic mode being that this is my biggest girl.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD...WATER...I can't grow good girls in small pots......water......
> 
> Wish you could smell these Bitches first thing in the morning...


That 1st pic is freakin sweet mossy (not like the other one isn't). But damn.. it almost looks as if the stalk gets wider at the top. Like a mini baseball bat.


----------



## mossys (Dec 23, 2010)

> you got some crazy grow going on man


Cheers..you can certainly be self-sufficient in AF.



> That 1st pic is freakin sweet mossy


Cheers HBS...makes me smile for a small pot..FullD's water works....

Autos how they Auto be...

karma sent for your girl...

Has no-one else Dressed their girl for Chrstmas....?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> Cheers..you can certainly be self-sufficient in AF.
> 
> 
> Cheers HBS...makes me smile for a small pot..FullD's water works....
> ...


 Check back in a bit Mossy and I'll have some pics of my two big girls dressed up for Crhistmas...


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 23, 2010)

Here are the latest pics of my girls and sprouts. #5 and #6 are from the same mother and are the first contestants up in the MG organic choice and FFOF comparison.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 23, 2010)

mossy, that eleven blade leaf is just lovely


----------



## Viagro (Dec 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> OneTip for everyone....smoke a bit of your male.
> They have THC glands as well.
> Nip some of the fine leaves..dry and smoke.
> 
> Scratch and sniff on the main-stem.


I had a a couple of plants in a side garden, years ago. They were in such low light they didn't get very big, and they were both male, but I let them do their thing. Everyday I'd collect the flower clusters, before they opened, from one plant and smoke 'em. I really liked it, very floral and different. Nice clear buzz.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 23, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Here are the latest pics of my girls and sprouts. #5 and #6 are from the same mother and are the first contestants up in the MG organic choice and FFOF comparison.
> 
> View attachment 1341629View attachment 1341630View attachment 1341632View attachment 1341637View attachment 1341638View attachment 1341639View attachment 1341640View attachment 1341641


 I think you'll be surprised at what the end result will be...
MG Organic Choice is all I use and will ever use for indoor grow and for autos... But keep in mind that you will not need to feed the plants in the MG OC for at least 3 weeks...
Outside unless the breeder says that the strain is nutrient sensitive I'll use well aged compost derived of 35% Horse manure & 65% Wood shavings/saw dust...


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 23, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I think you'll be surprised at what the end result will be...
> MG Organic Choice is all I use and will ever use for indoor grow and for autos... But keep in mind that you will not need to feed the plants in the MG OC for at least 3 weeks...
> Outside unless the breeder says that the strain is nutrient sensitive I'll use well aged compost derived of 35% Horse manure & 65% Wood shavings/saw dust...


Neal, I started using MF OC over FFOF because of the price. The only problem I have with it is that it usually comes infested with fungus gnats so I'm using dish soap in my water for the first few weeks. I did notice this time when I was at the garden store that they now have MG OC Blood Meal and Bone Meal that you can buy separately and I'm thinking of using that in conjunction with the MG OC Soil. They say to only put some in the top two inches of the soil when using it... Why can't you just mix a table spoon of the Bone Meal or Blood Meal in with all the soil in the pot?


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 23, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Neal, I started using MF OC over FFOF because of the price. The only problem I have with it is that it usually comes infested with fungus gnats so I'm using dish soap in my water for the first few weeks. I did notice this time when I was at the garden store that they now have MG OC Blood Meal and Bone Meal that you can buy separately and I'm thinking of using that in conjunction with the MG OC Soil. They say to only put some in the top two inches of the soil when using it... Why can't you just mix a table spoon of the Bone Meal or Blood Meal in with all the soil in the pot?


I add bone and blood meal to the MG as well. I get it in the 1 cubic foot bag that is meant to amend top soil and add my own perlite. I have pics and amounts in my BHD thread


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 23, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I add bone and blood meal to the MG as well. I get it in the 1 cubic foot bag that is meant to amend top soil and add my own perlite. I have pics and amounts in my BHD thread


Cool I'll check that out and hit you up with questions if I have any. Thanks bro.


----------



## nikolakis (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello guys, i found your thread and is wonderful. i am also fan of autos.this is my first grow.They are 5 lowryders 1 ,is soil grow, with 2 led lights ufo 90watt and 50 plus one halogen 200 watts, temperature is around 20, fertilizer is iguana grow organic from advanced nutrients,ph 7,at the moment soon i will add the bloom they have 37 days and they started to flower.the tallest is 30 cm and the shorter 15.is going good my grow ?how much wield i must expect from this plants?i am beginner so any advice will be apreciated.thnaks


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 23, 2010)

mossys said:


> Aw FullD...I want BOTH of them...Bro...SO CUTE.


Thanks, there some cute little buggers and yeah they are still on the bottle. Its gonna be hard to break the habit lol



> Loads of spare karma sent for them m8...


 Appreciated my friend 



> I Love the anticipation of something New to the world...........


and this is what i cant wait for when these seeds on the ICU are done. Took a look today and i can see seed pods forming 



> Thats AF Love....


And it is its more like a disease to be honest. Every time i go for a smoke i have to take a peek at them. Its habit now and i really enjoy it because there is a change every day.



> Can't help thinking that the way she pulls all her buds up on the level..that she would be Great for lights.


 SCROG with out the need for the screen. 




> But I was telling FullD...
> there is an Ultra Indy..Ultra Stench pheno there that I will work forward.
> when you do cut them down..check to see if the are Hollow stems or not.
> Research...


Im hoping that when i cut this ICU i see a hollow stem, as she is ultra indy, and stretchy. Fingers crossed for the third part




> BTW..11 out of 12 of my ALFie babies are above soil in the Air-pot...
> and 8 out of 8 JEM.
> Oh and 12 I think Whores.


Great cant wait to watch this. You said one stone correct in the pot? I cant remember 



> FullD...WATER...I can't grow good girls in small pots......water......
> Wish you could smell these Bitches first thing in the morning...


Thanks my friend and i wish i could to i bet the smell is amazing. Would be like walking through the gates of heaven





> FullD..11 fingers....


I told you i knew who had it.





John Mondello said:


> think you'll be back befre christmas? lol
> 
> Def a big cojoined smoke for the day... in honor of mini-christmas-trees everywhere!


Oh yeah i am back now just trying to dig my way through the last 10 pages that ripped through here.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 23, 2010)

@HBS

I have to agree with the guys on this. Let it set and dry out and then add a little nutes. I couldnt quiet tell from the pics what you hand till you or BH mentioned the spots.

I had this happen to me on the cup challenge last year. It turned out to be me UNDER feeding my gals. So i figure once you hit her with some nutes shell turn around for you


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 23, 2010)

Have a safe Christmas everyone!!!!

peace

zen


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 23, 2010)

Do you guys think a bone meal tea will do the trick?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 23, 2010)

nikolakis said:


> Hello guys, i found your thread and is wonderful. i am also fan of autos.this is my first grow.They are 5 lowryders 1 ,is soil grow, with 2 led lights ufo 90watt and 50 plus one halogen 200 watts, temperature is around 20, fertilizer is iguana grow organic from advanced nutrients,ph 7,at the moment soon i will add the bloom they have 37 days and they started to flower.the tallest is 30 cm and the shorter 15.is going good my grow ?how much wield i must expect from this plants?i am beginner so any advice will be apreciated.thnaks


Hello mate. Welcome to the thread. They look healthy. 
Stretched out a but though. You might try getting the LED closer to them, like that one in the back (in the group shot), the nodes are nice and tight. The halogen light is pretty much useless. It will just make more heat than it is worth. CFL's HPS MH CMH LED's are all good for indoor cultivation.

Yeild is a hard thing to give advice about. How you grow them will affect this in a large way. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 23, 2010)

> Do you guys think a bone meal tea will do the trick?​


Should yep, even some as a top dressing would help too.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 23, 2010)

> And it is its more like a disease to be honest. Every time i go for a smoke i have to take a peek at them. Its habit now and i really enjoy it because there is a change every day.


Join the club... oh wait, i think you formed it actually! lol

[video=youtube;0psJhQHk_GI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0psJhQHk_GI[/video]

another educational video

and... 

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=chrychek#p/u/3/0tghUh4ubbg


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 23, 2010)

Good deal gentlemen! Much appreciated!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

The Ususual Slutspects:



nutes / adjustments added Today (thnx FD n mossy):

(3) 1.5 gal units used and for each:

5 ml H202 / 1.5 gal water
10 ml Vinegar / 1.5 gal water (ph 8.3 adjusted to ph 6.25)
10 ml FF Tiger Bloom / 1.5 gal water
1/4 tsp high phoso bat guano / 1.5 gal water
24 ml FF Big Bloom / 1.5 gal water

no adj water measurements:

ph @ 8.3
ppm @ 225

post adjustments:

ph @ 6.25
ppm @ 1248

Delta:
ph: 2.5
ppm: 1023




J


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 24, 2010)

has anybody notice the trichomes maturing slowly?
for instance the pistils would suggest its time to harvest now...the triches tell another story


----------



## mossys (Dec 24, 2010)

Morning m8's.........

JM..just seen a bit swathe of girls..going back for a Drool......


Look at this...how can I resist such temptation in the morning.....

no..not the girls...the PEAS.......







oh get thee behind me satan...the temptation is Too Much....

Snack Attak....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

Mornin Mr mosser... you cant resist, you just cant... and neither could I


and may i say, you are a lucky man this time of year to be able to see that... I'll have to snap you a photo of my garden...... dismal at best


----------



## mossys (Dec 24, 2010)

Morning Bro.....
I'd love a couple of kilos of field fresh peas more than christmas dinner.
Quick before it goes out my head...
photo #4 for the length of her fingers...
#8 for the overhead
#27 and #34 I think.....

They are My Faves....ATM...

go by the TRICS Joker...that is the business end.....


----------



## mossys (Dec 24, 2010)

*WOW...MISSED IT...FULLD..................................................*

*you got you christmas pressie early...............*

*60,000 VIEWS*

*GREEN............*

                          
kiss-ass

*EPIC




*


----------



## mossys (Dec 24, 2010)

Bloody Freezing this morning.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

> I'd love a couple of kilos of field fresh peas more than christmas dinner.


me 2!



> Quick before it goes out my head...
> photo #4 for the length of her fingers...
> #8 for the overhead
> #27 and #34 I think.....


Funny, those are mine ATM as well! lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

Love that beach shot mossy! thank you!

@FD Merry 60K christmas!


----------



## mossys (Dec 24, 2010)

Here come the Girls..girls..girls.....







3 variations on a theme...all DC..
on the left the most pheno stable f3's...
middle Me Beauty..the BX1...
and
the dark green at the back Roxi..F1...


All the same girls on Paper...
But..different dominances.

When I looked at me beauty I was thinkin she has the Elegance of an Afghan Hound...
then I realised..she is one....Afghan Hound that is...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice!... I like Roxi the best... sexy lil thing IOM


----------



## mossys (Dec 24, 2010)

The RedHead in the f3's...
I Think this one will stay red..
but there is a Creeping purple in the JEM..so she could purple over.


JM..take a 1ltr bottle with you next time you visit the grow room and stand it in the pots when you photo...
I can see you have Tall girls as well...seeing the bottle gives perspective.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

yes, I did that the first shoot round... and have forgotten, but thanks for the reminder... it gets a bit hectic trying to rotate some 50 plus plants around through watering cycle, photo, draining etc... i sometimes drop a detail! lol


----------



## mossys (Dec 24, 2010)

Another reason the large multi pots are handy....you have less to rotate...







If these were still in the cupboard..I'd be ferting them up now...Bud boosting..
but..
since they are reliant on my natural conditions..and they ain't good...
I'm not ferting for fear of mold.

Gutted.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

what do you think about the idea of me making a clone of each of the plants i want to copy in order to do light dep on them and extract pollen?

sorry to hear it on the reduced-nutes system... did you notice hammered it on last night? or ths morn.. whatever it is.. 

btw... they still look EXTREMELY healthy!


----------



## mossys (Dec 24, 2010)

> what do you think about the idea of me making a clone of each of the plants i want to copy in order to do light dep on them and extract pollen?


I Think it is a cracking idea..And..I'd Love to watch..
I Think that your fogger is really going to come into it's own for clones..they will love it...

*Break the Barriers Bro...show people what these AF's can Do...Live....*







The most Spidery F3...
for those into canna Leaf Porn...
count the Fingers on the leaf at the top...
damn..another 11.....



> btw... they still look EXTREMELY healthy!


That I Think is the Biggest difference I have noticed with the amended water.
They are *Glowing* with good health.

Makes that PH diet idea stand out eh..if it does this for the plants.

and the Oguns F3...back right..starting to pack it on...
as I have said a few times..I am a sucker for the blue/green leaves...
it gives beautiful contrast to the buds.

There are 6 of the Oguns in that pot..giving them approx 4 ltrs of compo each


----------



## mossys (Dec 24, 2010)

On this leaf...you can see the two little "rabbits ears" crossed over at the back...making her an 11 too...




> Nice!... I like Roxi the best... sexy lil thing IOM


That is the taller Roxi..

yeah..yeah...I Collect 11's.......


----------



## K21701 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well we are on our way to Tennessee as I write this. I am away from my girls until Wednesday night so please send some good karma our way!!! Merry Christmas to all... have a safe and wonderful holiday!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

Mossy this is the only thing i could think about when i saw all your pics this morning and same with you JM

[video=youtube;LUg7G3CPos0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUg7G3CPos0[/video]


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

Im off to tend to the girls and see how we are doing this morning. Ill grab a few pics for you guys while i am out there. I would have last night but the camera is dead. Things are looking good atm, the three JEMS that are in there look like triplets. Two are about 1.5-2 weeks old and the other is a few days behind them. The two though look identical so far. We all know that this may change as they get older but who knows..


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 24, 2010)

Good morning all. My package has finally made across the Atlantic. It should be here mon. or tues. I have three pots that need seedlings in them asap.
I love looking at your ladies in the morning mossy. You say you are fond of the blue green, any reason other than aesthetics?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

mossys said:


> The RedHead in the f3's...


Loving the read head my friend they have to be my favs other than the purps. All the ladies are looking mighty fine my friend. And Roxi......shes....a beaut.
Dark green and lovely, so lush for a F1. Thank you again my friend.

Here are a few shots of the gals at 5 weeks 1 day.

























Hope everyone has a good Christmas Eve ! Im off to smoke a bowl and then ill be back. 
Lady D cant sit and watch me update so i got to have some time with the boss LOL 
I think some of you know what i mean.....


----------



## mossys (Dec 24, 2010)

> The beans grown outdoors always seem to take a little longer to pop is that because of a thicker seed husk?


nc..IMO..yes.
That is why they need to be Dry..to Crack....otherwise it will be fighting their way out of a wet leather jacket.

teflondummy...


> You say you are fond of the blue green, any reason other than aesthetics?


I always think they look robustly healthy...
Plus..it is a nice change for me to see White's.....

back soon FullD..

mmmmm....mmm...mmmm...

they are some Fine looking girls my m8.
They are fattening up nicely..

Buds set..and expanding...I Love this stage..
it's a reward for the work..see how Fat they get.

One on the bottom photo looks as if she is going to have the XL Ginger trics..
has JEM leaves too...tips pointing up...
looks JEM dom to me.

3rd photo...is that colour in the top bud....I can see dark at the bottom of the pistils..
or is it a trick of the light...?

If your camera has a flash on...
try putting the light off and flashing them...in the dark
that way the trics reflect back and you get more idea of coverage.

I use it when the girls are bushy/hiders and I want to see coverage.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas too all have a good one may it be stoney and alright.


----------



## mossys (Dec 24, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO...


> Merry Christmas too all have a good one may it be stoney and alright. ​


hey m8 hope you and your girls have a Merry Christmas too....

Can I just say...I know there are a lot of people who view but never post.....

*Merry Christmas to ALL of you......*

*even though we don't know your names......*
*we know you are All Buddies...*


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all.

Happy grownin
Happy tokein


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

mossys said:


> they are some Fine looking girls my m8.
> They are fattening up nicely..


Thank you bro i appreciate it and i hope that they keep it up. There about to get a clean water and seaweed kelp flush either today or tomorrow and that should kick em a little. If the rest of the caylaxes get as fat at the first ones in the flower sets, not the pre flowers but actual first bud locations im in for a real surprise.



> Buds set..and expanding...I Love this stage..


Me too and like you say they are keeping there promise 




> has JEM leaves too...tips pointing up...
> looks JEM dom to me.


I was thinking that too, i was looking at other JEM grows as well as WR to see what she looked like. She has JEM all over her. It should be interesting to see this crossed back with the JEM. 



> or is it a trick of the light...?


I think it ma be the light, ill have to give her a look over though she is hiding her buds like you say. Shes a shy girl true virgin through and through.




> I use it when the girls are bushy/hiders and I want to see coverage.


Ill give it a go in a bit i want to see the coverage


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

mossys said:


> ENCOUNTERZERO...
> ​hey m8 hope you and your girls have a Merry Christmas too....
> 
> Can I just say...I know there are a lot of people who view but never post.....
> ...





\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> Happy grownin
> Happy tokein



Indeed hope all is well with you and your families and your little and big trees!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone! Here are a few pics of my girls.

 Sagarmatha Star Ryder 20 inches tall 19 inches wide and throwing her six shooters all over the place. Still having a leaf claw issue. I have not given her any food, she's only had what FFOF has in the soil from the day I put her in the dirt. Any suggestions?

 White Dwarf less than a week from harvest. I am currently giving her 2.5 ml of MagiCal and 40 ml of Sugar Daddy per gallon for three days, then I'll flush for 4 days with pH adjusted water. She didn't get nearly as big as I though she was going to be, something stopped her about a week after flower and she just didn't recover fully. Still ought to be some good smoke though. I should have added perlite to that MG OC, that could have made a difference.

 Small pot= small plant. Same size pot used in a tier system...Results show for them selves. On the left is a Speed Devil #2(fem freebie) that is at day 21 ( I was about a week off on my earlier estimates on her age. I had to do some back dating to figure out how old she is, apparently I forgot to write it down.) and is 12 inches tall. I am expecting her to start flowering any day now.

 Group photo. 

I am germing a PJ and an Auto Lemon Skunk(for an auto competition) today so wish me luck.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 24, 2010)

There are some very healthy looking girls out today. No scrawny ladies in this thread.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 24, 2010)

I guess I'm the only loser online on Christmas eve morning..??
I know Mossy said that when crossing an auto female witha photo male the female will be more dominant in the cross. What about when crossing two auto strains together, Will the male be the more dominant one?


Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## mossys (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey nc....


> I guess i'm the only loser online on Christmas eve morning..??
> Merry Christmas everybody!


No m8..we have all been in.....

Merry Christmas Bro.....

Hitman...IF that was my girl...



> Sagarmatha Star Ryder


I would hit her up with an AF...
she is stunning m8..take my word for it...
she would make a lovely mother.



> I am germing a PJ and an Auto Lemon Skunk(for an auto competition) today so wish me luck.


Speed & Safety for them...and Good Luck...
and Merry Christmas Bro

\|/Joker420\|/..
Merry Christmas...hope your lady is Happy with her pressie


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 24, 2010)

@ Mossy, I have another one of those Star Ryders in my seed box, so I may that up with a male. I don't have any pollen handy and I don't think I'll have a male in time to inpregnate her.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy hollidays everyone. I went home early, said F this..

Mossy, i was going to post some updates of the albino. I forgot the wife has the cam in ontario. I get to spend christmass alone this year.. 

The albino is for sure hindered a bit by the lack of chloraphyl. The others are much bigger than it allready. But it is stil plugging away. The new growth is the same yellow.white.
I want to hit it with some epsom, but it's far to young. Hopefully it'll make it 20 or so days so it's big enough to start feeding.

Thanks for the kind words about the pheno. I just poped the seed. You did all the leg work. 
When i am on google looking for info on the albinos i see alot from lines that have a white in there. That's what makes me think it's from the russian side. Could be JEMs though, with a modifyed color gene. If could just be a 1:1,000 pheno from ither line. Sort of proves the point you need some pollen around when breeding autos. What if you got that ONE mutation that made it super AAA potent. And had nothing to hit it with? Sad sad day.. 

I don't plan on missing many good phenos 
Soo nice to be hitting some dank right now. Gota love that kush.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 24, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> @ Mossy, I have another one of those Star Ryders in my seed box, so I may that up with a male. I don't have any pollen handy and I don't think I'll have a male in time to inpregnate her.


Try takign a cut of her mate. Since it's not fully auto you might be able to keep it around until you have some thing AF to hit it with.


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 24, 2010)

ok been reading this thread since day one first post you will have to excuse my spelling cnat spell for **** ok i got and had a lot of probs on this my first grow am growing (suposid) blueberry auto got to week 7 and no signs of flower so went 12/12 all has been going well well im 4 weeks into 12/12 and now the top of my baby is all yellow pic

a freind told me to flush so i kinda did she is in 3 gall pot with plant magic soil used 20 leters of ph ed 7 water run off is 6.8 used viniger for ph down gona feed tm with 4mils per ltr of oldtimers organics from plantmagichave i done the right thing ? hope so well a lil bud porn for ya all 4 crimbo trichs just from a leaf


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 24, 2010)

stoneyhomer said:


> ok been reading this thread since day one first post you will have to excuse my spelling cnat spell for **** ok i got and had a lot of probs on this my first grow am growing (suposid) blueberry auto got to week 7 and no signs of flower so went 12/12 all has been going well well im 4 weeks into 12/12 and now the top of my baby is all yellow pic
> View attachment 1343036
> a freind told me to flush so i kinda did she is in 3 gall pot with plant magic soil used 20 leters of ph ed 7 water run off is 6.8 used viniger for ph down gona feed tm with 4mils per ltr of oldtimers organics from plantmagichave i done the right thing ? hope so well a lil bud porn for ya all 4 crimbo View attachment 1343099View attachment 1343100View attachment 1343101View attachment 1343102trichs just from a leaf


is it lowlife's auto blueberry? i had the same problem. had to switch to 12/12 at day 40


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 24, 2010)

yer lowlife wow and i forgot to say happy crimbo to you all


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm kind of wondering if its just that the breeder doesn't understand the whole autoflowering thing or if they just don't care to give false descriptions.?.?
I started looking at some of Sagarmatha seeds and have noticed that more than a few of their strains have "Unknown Genetics"... How the hell does a company can sell something to people that they have no clues what its comprised of.


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 24, 2010)

crazytrain after u switched to 12/12 how long did she take to finish and wot wos the smoke like ??


----------



## Bighill (Dec 24, 2010)

Also interested in what brand ABB that is.

You'll have about 3 to 4 weeks left it looks like, the buds are just starting to fill out. The last few weeks is make or break in terms of auto yeild. 
From the trich photo they are mostly cloudy starting to go amber, still some clear there.

She just looks hungry, if it was me i'd just do one maybe 2 more feedings then just flush it till finish. Your going to get alot more yellow fans. The yellow fans mean the plant is metabolising itselt to build the flowers. So near the end you want to start seeing some. It will mean a cleaner bud to smoke (White ash as opposed to black).

If it were me i'd like to see it a bit more green at this stage but it beeing your first grow, nothing to shake a fist at. I'd be happy with it. Some thing to build on!


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 24, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Also interested in what brand ABB that is.
> 
> You'll have about 3 to 4 weeks left it looks like, the buds are just starting to fill out. The last few weeks is make or break in terms of auto yeild.
> From the trich photo they are mostly cloudy starting to go amber, still some clear there.
> ...


yer bighill thanks i know she looks hungry but she been sat in that pot like 12 weeks and was kinda thinking there may be some salt buildup in there causing lockout ??as she is fed every waltering (she seems to be a gready bitch)


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 24, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I'm kind of wondering if its just that the grower doesn't understand the whole autoflowering thing or if they just don't care to give false descriptions.?.?


 
grower or breeder?


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 24, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> grower or breeder?


think he meens breeder


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

stoneyhomer said:


> ok been reading this thread since day one first post you will have to excuse my spelling cnat spell for **** ok i got and had a lot of probs on this my first grow am growing (suposid) blueberry auto got to week 7 and no signs of flower so went 12/12 all has been going well well im 4 weeks into 12/12 and now the top of my baby is all yellow pic
> View attachment 1343036
> a freind told me to flush so i kinda did she is in 3 gall pot with plant magic soil used 20 leters of ph ed 7 water run off is 6.8 used viniger for ph down gona feed tm with 4mils per ltr of oldtimers organics from plantmagichave i done the right thing ? hope so well a lil bud porn for ya all 4 crimbo View attachment 1343099View attachment 1343100View attachment 1343101View attachment 1343102trichs just from a leaf


It looks fantastic stoneyhomer and it is normal for yellowing in the later part of its life. That first pic shows nice dense looking buds and she looks rather mature. Have you checked the tric's? The flush was a good thing but it can cause yellowing to start as well as progress. Usually about three weeks out i begin to flush out my soil with just water and this is what my plants begin to do. So if you flushed her she may have progressed into eating her reserves. Completely natural at this point for the plant to do this, its metabolizing its self. All those sugars stored in the fans and other leaves are being used to sweeten, grow, and mature your flowers/buds.

At the color she is now i could see her taking about another 3-4 weeks to go fully yellow. By this time your plant will most likely be finished and ready to harvest. If you want her to stop yellowing from this point till the end you can by feeding her a bit. But if it were me at this point i would be letting her yellow out. She'll taste so much better, and the burn will be clean, low ash.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 24, 2010)

stoneyhomer said:


> crazytrain after u switched to 12/12 how long did she take to finish and wot wos the smoke like ??


after i switched to 12/12 took about 8ish days give or take a few. finished at 96 days total. its curing now. i tasted a sample bowl a few days ago. very tasty. a good cure will make it better though. i got around an oz. growing in a pc case


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Also interested in what brand ABB that is.
> 
> You'll have about 3 to 4 weeks left it looks like, the buds are just starting to fill out. The last few weeks is make or break in terms of auto yeild.
> From the trich photo they are mostly cloudy starting to go amber, still some clear there.
> ...


u had to have posted when i was writing lol ......


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 24, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> grower or breeder?


I edited the post... Breeder*
I was talking about Sagarmatha's Star Ryder...
I've grown LL Auto BB and all of mine have autoflowered but I've been hearing that the LL Auto BB hasn't been autoflowering for lots of people...
What I think has happened is that the breeders at LL have reworked the auto BB thinking that they were making it more stable when really all they did was fix something that wasn't broken.
Heres a couple pics of one of my Auto BB-


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 24, 2010)

got ya dude thought id ask

peace


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I edited the post... Breeder*


Im going to say breeder too. I almost thing that the eye has to be trained on what to look for. 
I will have to say that they do make a stunning stable cross, as one of the guys just posted his BB plant and its rocking 11 pointed fans
so the genetics are good just no auto trait being passed along 100% i really think that they still believe its down to pheno rather than a genetic

Kinda saying that well there are some in there that turn purple know what i mean ?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> u had to have posted when i was writing lol ......


Muhaha beat you to the punch. Gotta be quick with the fingers in this thread.

I would be happy with that for a first grow.  

Strange that it was lowlife BB. He knows his stuff.. Maybe he farmed out some breeding to some one shoddy.

Now the question is what seed bank? Wondering if he actually got the proper stuff.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Im going to say breeder too. I almost thing that the eye has to be trained on what to look for.
> I will have to say that they do make a stunning stable cross, as one of the guys just posted his BB plant and its rocking 11 pointed fans
> so the genetics are good just no auto trait being passed along 100% i really think that they still believe its down to pheno rather than a genetic
> 
> Kinda saying that well there are some in there that turn purple know what i mean ?


I know exactly what your saying brother...
Just like there are some Speedy G's that turn purple also(from the same "Breeder" of Auto Purple Mazar...

Your talking about LowLifes Auto BB aren't you?
I've only had good results from their Auto BB but the seeds were from a year ago, I have some new auto BB beans that I'm going to pop soon. It may just be the newest lot of seeds that are not AF or maybe I was just lucky with my first beans.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Im going to say breeder too. I almost thing that the eye has to be trained on what to look for.
> I will have to say that they do make a stunning stable cross, as one of the guys just posted his BB plant and its rocking 11 pointed fans
> so the genetics are good just no auto trait being passed along 100% i really think that they still believe its down to pheno rather than a genetic
> 
> Kinda saying that well there are some in there that turn purple know what i mean ?


i'm with ya on this one man. my lowlife bb had 11 pointed leaves. started to get a hint of purple near the end of flower on the tips of the tiny fan leaves and into the buds a tiny bit. i have their auto gws growing right now. its been growing a lil slow but did auto and i got a female from a non fem seed so i'm happy here is a pic of her after i harvested the rest of the bb and transplanted the gws into a bigger final pot.



peace


View attachment 1343159View attachment 1343158


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 24, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> i'm with ya on this one man. my lowlife bb had 11 pointed leaves. started to get a hint of purple near the end of flower on the tips of the tiny fan leaves and into the buds a tiny bit. i have their auto gws growing right now. its been growing a lil slow but did auto and i got a female from a non fem seed so i'm happy here is a pic of her after i harvested the rest of the bb and transplanted the gws into a bigger final pot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She may not have autoflowered but that is some dank looking shit man! Does she smell fruity?


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Im going to say breeder too. I almost thing that the eye has to be trained on what to look for.
> I will have to say that they do make a stunning stable cross, as one of the guys just posted his BB plant and its rocking 11 pointed fans
> so the genetics are good just no auto trait being passed along 100% i really think that they still believe its down to pheno rather than a genetic
> 
> Kinda saying that well there are some in there that turn purple know what i mean ?


ill have to get afew more pics some of my fans have like 13 fingers lol and 1oz in a pc case is good this thing is huge now look 5 ltr bottle for size comparison


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 24, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> She may not have autoflowered but that is some dank looking shit man! Does she smell fruity?


yea man its actually got a bb smell to it. i'm happy with it just wish it woulda autoed. threw off my plan for a harvest around every 2 months.



stoneyhomer said:


> ill have to get afew more pics some of my fans have like 13 fingers lol and 1oz in a pc case is good this thing is huge now look 5 ltr bottle for size comparisonView attachment 1343179View attachment 1343182View attachment 1343185


\

oh dang thats big lol at least you have a tent and the room for it. what kind of light are you using?


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 24, 2010)

250 watt hps but started under 90 watt ufo cause i did not know better lol will be getting 205 mh for next grow


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 24, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> yea man its actually got a bb smell to it. i'm happy with it just wish it woulda autoed. threw off my plan for a harvest around every 2 months.
> 
> \
> 
> oh dang thats big lol at least you have a tent and the room for it. what kind of light are you using?


 The Auto BlueBerry that I posted pics of smelled and tasted exactly like berries.
I would assume that yours will be more potent... My Auto BB was the least potent auto that I've grown but it was a 12" plant that finished at 65 days old, The bigger longer finishing autos are just as potent as photo strains though.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 24, 2010)

i'm hoping for some strong shit maaan haha


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> It looks fantastic stoneyhomer and it is normal for yellowing in the later part of its life. That first pic shows nice dense looking buds and she looks rather mature. Have you checked the tric's? The flush was a good thing but it can cause yellowing to start as well as progress. Usually about three weeks out i begin to flush out my soil with just water and this is what my plants begin to do. So if you flushed her she may have progressed into eating her reserves. Completely natural at this point for the plant to do this, its metabolizing its self. All those sugars stored in the fans and other leaves are being used to sweeten, grow, and mature your flowers/buds.
> 
> At the color she is now i could see her taking about another 3-4 weeks to go fully yellow. By this time your plant will most likely be finished and ready to harvest. If you want her to stop yellowing from this point till the end you can by feeding her a bit. But if it were me at this point i would be letting her yellow out. She'll taste so much better, and the burn will be clean, low ash.


thanks fd im kinda impresed for my first grow even if i do sat so myself lol but a lil q on the flushing do i realy need to flush with organics ?? or do i just drop it to 2 mills per ltr for last 2 weeks ??


----------



## dargo (Dec 24, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I know exactly what your saying brother...
> Just like there are some Speedy G's that turn purple also(from the same "Breeder" of Auto Purple Mazar...
> 
> Your talking about LowLifes Auto BB aren't you?
> I've only had good results from their Auto BB but the seeds were from a year ago, I have some new auto BB beans that I'm going to pop soon. It may just be the newest lot of seeds that are not AF or maybe I was just lucky with my first beans.


im starting to think the purple speedy g's come from a purple mazar males pollen accidently getting lnto the speedy g's used for the seed runs. it has that purple mazar/dark bad betty smell that from checking the genetics shouldnt (from what i can see) be there in the speedy gs.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

> Mossy this is the only thing i could think about when i saw all your pics this morning and same with you JM
> hitman... lokkin good dude!


Thanks FD... lol... made me laugh good when i saw that!




> I'm kind of wondering if its just that the breeder doesn't understand the whole autoflowering thing or if they just don't care to give false descriptions.?.?
> I started looking at some of Sagarmatha seeds and have noticed that more than a few of their strains have "Unknown Genetics"... How the hell does a company can sell something to people that they have no clues what its comprised of.


LMHO... was thinking the same thing! lol



> I edited the post... Breeder*
> I was talking about Sagarmatha's Star Ryder...
> I've grown LL Auto BB and all of mine have autoflowered but I've been hearing that the LL Auto BB hasn't been autoflowering for lots of people...
> What I think has happened is that the breeders at LL have reworked the auto BB thinking that they were making it more stable when really all they did was fix something that wasn't broken.
> Heres a couple pics of one of my Auto BB-


Insiraption photos! god I can't wait for my BB's to finsh!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

stoneyhomer said:


> thanks fd im kinda impresed for my first grow even if i do sat so myself lol but a lil q on the flushing do i realy need to flush with organics ?? or do i just drop it to 2 mills per ltr for last 2 weeks ??


Not to steal this from ya FD... but it seems ur busy ATM... the trich trick is t get the excess nutrients out of the plant... otherwise you end up smoking them... and its kinda harsh.. so just water the last week or so. PH adjusted is still preferable (metabloic processes are ongoing and especially important in the last stages of flowering for full potency and flavor)

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

stoneyhomer said:


> thanks fd im kinda impresed for my first grow even if i do sat so myself lol but a lil q on the flushing do i realy need to flush with organics ?? or do i just drop it to 2 mills per ltr for last 2 weeks ??


Dude i am not kinda impressed with your first grow im throughly impressed for a first go around. Job well Done 
not to many people get what you have there on their first attempt auto or not
she is quite the beaut. 

I run organics most times, i have not this time. But i always flush. It always seems to enhance the smell, taste, and gives low ash in the bowl.
Makes for a quick reload


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Not to steal this from ya FD... but it seems ur busy ATM...


Never stealing a thing my friend. We are all here to teach and help 
and you are doing what your suposed to do. 
Thats why you wear the badge 

and i have been busy Christmas time is gonzo time here at the FullD ranch....LOL


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 24, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Not to steal this from ya FD... but it seems ur busy ATM... the trich trick is t get the excess nutrients out of the plant... otherwise you end up smoking them... and its kinda harsh.. so just water the last week or so. PH adjusted is still preferable (metabloic processes are ongoing and especially important in the last stages of flowering for full potency and flavor)
> 
> J


thanks john 



FullDuplex said:


> Dude i am not kinda impressed with your first grow im throughly impressed for a first go around. Job well Done
> not to many people get what you have there on their first attempt auto or not
> she is quite the beaut.
> 
> ...


ok flush it is but as i have i duno realy im guesing 3 weeks left im gona feed her good for the next week i think or should i just flush from now ?? u tell me plz


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

stoneyhomer said:


> ok flush it is but as i have i duno realy im guesing 3 weeks left im gona feed her good for the next week i think or should i just flush from now ?? u tell me plz


 I would feed on the lighter side for one more week, then after that flush her out let her go yellow. I promise you you'll love it.

I always notice a swell over the last weeks as i use plain water. They seem to love it and then repay it by adding weight.


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks fd +rep ok gona go mid feed 3mils par ltr oldtimers organics for next week then just phed water using cider vinager as ph down


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Never stealing a thing my friend. We are all here to teach and help
> and you are doing what your suposed to do.
> Thats why you wear the badge
> 
> and i have been busy Christmas time is gonzo time here at the FullD ranch....LOL


Word... well thanks... yeah, the anty just got upped here for christmas too.. my mom called and she's trying to orchestrate things the way she wants them.. see this is when christmas gets stressful for me... and probably part of the reason I'm kinda sick of it... not to mention its just not the same without my brother to smoke a jay with. 

Going background mode.... J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok so i want a vape......any one have a suggestion?
Ive been in the market for some time but cant get any feed back
I dont need/want a volcano but a smaller version that is cheaper would be ideal

The iolite or what ever are trash and no good, used one and i was turned off quickly
too expensive for the quality of the product kinda thing


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

I wsh checking thsse out a little while back... found a nice one with good reviews... small and portable... cant remember the maufacurer... scanning archives... please wait....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2010)

I personally like smoking my medicine, not vaporizing it


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

http://vaporoutlet.com/itorch_portable_vaporizer_rechargeable_battery_-_black.html

thats the one i was looking at... sounds like a good combo of size/price/functionality


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Ok so i want a vape......any one have a suggestion?
> Ive been in the market for some time but cant get any feed back
> I dont need/want a volcano but a smaller version that is cheaper would be ideal
> 
> ...


Extreme Q is the one I'm gonna buy, comes with two whips and a bag( and a bunch of other stuff), all Pyrex glass no plastic, Everything I heard says it's a great one for the price. Also has a remote and timer... They are around 179 on eBay


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Ok so i want a vape......any one have a suggestion?
> Ive been in the market for some time but cant get any feed back
> I dont need/want a volcano but a smaller version that is cheaper would be ideal
> 
> ...


I made my own vaporizer from and old light bulb, electric tape, soda cap, and some plastic tubing. Personally I like smoking out of glass and vaporizers are way too expensive for what they are in my opinion.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah but I hate when people see those, they think ur smokein meth.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 24, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> Yeah but I hate when people see those, they think ur smokein meth.


lol you're right. My lady walked in one day when I was firing one up, she looked at me like I was doing crack. lmho


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 24, 2010)

when I was younger and I lived with my fokes still, my mom found it and we had to have "the talk" lol


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 24, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Ok so i want a vape......any one have a suggestion?
> Ive been in the market for some time but cant get any feed back
> I dont need/want a volcano but a smaller version that is cheaper would be ideal
> 
> ...


Google the Fuji vaperizor, It's modeled on the valcano frame...
It's around $100-$150 and has no internal plastic parts and I've tried both the Valcano and the Fuji and I see no differance exept for the Fuji's digital temperature readout says its cooler than it really is. All you have to do is start 250f and work your way up to the perfect vapor for your preference.


----------



## b.R. (Dec 24, 2010)

hey everybody, i hope you all have a happy holiday and stay safe... thought i would give a little update on the progression of my grow before harvest... pic 1 is the Pakistan ryder and ak48... they will be getting harvested in about 2 days... the 2nd and 3rd pic are the blue himalaya at day 54, she is going to be getting flushed in 2 days and given water for anther 10 days before her harvest... as always, comments or suggestions are always welcome.... good luck everyone and happy holidays....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 24, 2010)

mossys said:


> *WOW...MISSED IT...FULLD..................................................*
> 
> *you got you christmas pressie early...............*
> 
> ...


So yeah dont know how in the hell i missed the Mossy Wiggle!!!!
Thanks my friend and 60,000 and rolling. I wonder where it will lead?

Keep up the hard work guys Thanks again to you all


----------



## hisser (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi people, I hope we all are having happy holidays 

The fungus gnats are still there but their numbers are lowered, whats working best is sticky yellow traps, perlite helped but I think sand should do better...

another problem was the pH of water, I couldn't find an RO filter anywhere, so I ended up using Ascorbic acid in the form of effervescents (Redoxon), 2 tablets are lowering pH from 8.50 to 6.50 in 20 Liters.

I think both problems contributed to damaging the Bud Wider Seedlings so I had to transplant them all into what fits my cab... looks like its helping a lot!

most of the big girls are 4-5 weeks old

BTW, is it normal for an ALF#3 to have ALL its bigger leaves with 5 blades?


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 24, 2010)

I have to spread it around before I give it to you again b.R. they are looking good.
I have the same thing with the gnats. I am just happy to keep them in check right now.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 24, 2010)

The worst thing is that the fungus gnat larvi love to wait till the seed pops then eat the seedling.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 24, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> The worst thing is that the fungus gnat larvi love to wait till the seed pops then eat the seedling.


I did NOT know this one... thanks NC... 

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas from the USA east coast


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

Would you believe... snowy christmas trees?





Some close-up trich shots

Day 1 to 44 Overall
[video=youtube;rmmfzmS9WmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmmfzmS9WmU[/video]


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey guys merry christmas to all.!! Havent forgot about the thread ie read every pg ive missed i promise got some pics ill hit ya with after christmas looking great EVERYONE have a good 1.. EDIT; JM fucking jungle in there bro haha lovin it!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks dude... glad you like.. lookin forward to your photos as well man!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;PCPEG3_D7ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCPEG3_D7ew[/video]

Quick vid Tour


----------



## mossys (Dec 25, 2010)

IT'S CHrrrrrIIIIIsssstttMMMMMMMaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 25, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## mossys (Dec 25, 2010)

Cheers \|/Joker420\|/..have you harvested.....?



> my mom found it and we had to have "the talk" lol


Maaann..that thought still instills Fear in my heart...."the Talk"...eeeiiiooowwww..

JM...WOW..Wow...and wow....M88888888888...............
I Love the time-lapse...That is what I look for in my girls..growth like that to Tropical Forest Standards.
That video..through to harvest..would Inspire Me to grow.
kudos M8..
Loved the grow room vid...was kinda like walking through them...Brilliant...
But..
you Killed me when you speeded up..Instant vertigo...
I had to look away..

Come spring..you can teach me *How To *and I will do a virtual tour of the patio...
Never waste a Talent....

You can really SEE the height and depth of them on vid.
You have some ultra Sati bitches sitting in there.

FullD...Did you happen to find an amazing piece of kit...
for viewing your trees under...?
Bet with the ankle biters..(children..) that you don't get to Play until they have gone to bed for the night.
Christmas is Magic for the children.

XxK2xX ...Merry Christmas m8..


----------



## K21701 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas all from the fine state of Tennessee!!!!


----------



## mossys (Dec 25, 2010)

> Merry Christmas all from the fine state of Tennessee!!!!


Wey hey K21..you got there safe and sound....Have a great time...​


> The fungus gnats are still there but their numbers are lowered, whats working best is sticky yellow traps, perlite helped but I think sand should do better...
> 
> another problem was the pH of water, I couldn't find an RO filter anywhere, so I ended up using Ascorbic acid in the form of effervescents (Redoxon), 2 tablets are lowering pH from 8.50 to 6.50 in 20 Liters.


The presence say you still have an ACID problem somewhere...
if there are less..you might have diluted it some...maybe your ph buffer.
Try using the vinegar to buffer..EXCELLENT results here.

I was checking out the girls...Maaannn..they are looking Beautiful.
There is a girl in the left hand corner..raised pot..in a tank..that really has me Greedy Eye...
who is she..?
And..are you seeing colour..noted one bud shot seems to have colour down the bottom of the pistils.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 25, 2010)

Not yet moss, im gonna let em go a day or two longer, spotted the first signs of amber 2day 
gotta get my smell situation resolved before i can go for round 2, im tired of people asking me why my house smells like dank ass pot(or dead animal to some) every time they come over...

p.s every body cross ur fingers that the GF got me the Extreme Q for christmas


----------



## mossys (Dec 25, 2010)

> p.s every body cross ur fingers that the GF got me the Extreme Q for christmas


Fingers Crossed......

Aye..sort the smell...even the low odour ones are Industrial smell on cut down...

*Always Safety First.*


----------



## mossys (Dec 25, 2010)

MMM...mmm...mmm...
Love to see one of the Harem dressed in Red for Christmas...
So Seasonal.......


----------



## hisser (Dec 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> The presence say you still have an ACID problem somewhere...
> if there are less..you might have diluted it some...maybe your ph buffer.
> Try using the vinegar to buffer..EXCELLENT results here.
> 
> ...


I tried using vinegar, I had to use like 2 teaspoons per 2 Liters, which is too much and since gnats are attracted to fermented smell it might actually lure them in...

the girl on the left is an ICU#2, I was training the main cola under the SCROG net and it snapped :O like 75% severed, so I applied some duct tape around the wound, next day it kept on growing  now there's a bump around the wound... so strong!

I'm not seeing any color on leaves, some plants are showing colored calyxes, mostly ICU and BB, ICU calyxes are almost black, BB is more like pink...


----------



## vcpenny (Dec 25, 2010)

Seems like the older dying leaves are still dying off but the newer leaves are doing great after the vinegar treatment. I can see my first bud site developing and its been about three weeks. How many bud sites do you usually get with autos? Man, so stoked that my plant seems to be doing much better after taking your advice J! Looks like I might have a little harvest after all. Merry Xmas all!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> Come spring..you can teach me *How To *and I will do a virtual tour of the patio...
> Never waste a Talent....


I would buy the dvd man, those plants are beautiful.


----------



## mossys (Dec 25, 2010)

> I tried using vinegar, I had to use like 2 teaspoons per 2 Liters, which is too much and since gnats are attracted to fermented smell it might actually lure them in...


*which is too much* .....there you have it...Too Much vinegar has knocked your water acid...that is what the problem is.
Same as too alkali..just a different set of Problems.



> next day it kept on growing  now there's a bump around the wound... so strong!


Hearts like little Lions m8...
you accidently super-cropped her.
Amazing isn't it..if you stick them together quick..it usually works.

IF you don't find the split until later and it has dried out...
you scrape it..expose Both surfaces down to the juice..and tape. 

The only thing to watch is if you get infection in...same as an open wound on yourself.



> some plants are showing colored calyxes, mostly ICU and BB, ICU calyxes are almost black, BB is more like pink...


Woo...hooooo....purples and reds.
BB in Red is what I'm looking to isolate out....Reds are RRRRacey...pulse racey....



> I would buy the dvd man, those plants are beautiful.


Yours are too...you just Know the smoke is gonna be a Dream when the girls look like that....

vcpenny...Merry Christmas...
now you have your problems sorted..your next grow should be even better..roll on...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD...Did you happen to find an amazing piece of kit...
> for viewing your trees under...?
> Bet with the ankle biters..(children..) that you don't get to Play until they have gone to bed for the night.
> Christmas is Magic for the children.


Oh yes my friend there was a wonderful piece of equipment under the tree this morning     i cant wait to give her a run
and you are right the ankle biters get first dibbs, im gonna have to wait till nap time to really play.
Its a perfect day too, iits watering day so i HAVE to go see them 

Oh i cant wait to test this out!
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF YOU!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 25, 2010)

Group shot for the holiday


----------



## mossys (Dec 25, 2010)

> Oh yes my friend there was a wonderful piece of equipment under the tree this morning     i cant wait to give her a run
> and you are right the ankle biters get first dibbs, im gonna have to wait till nap time to really play.


Bless Lady D..she is a good un.....

For the first two days you are just gonna sit viewing with your jaw on the floor..when you See how many there are..
try to Find the THC glands on all of them..they all carry them...
IMO..it is probably going to boil down to % cover..and Perfection..
look for perfect orbs.







Girls are Brilliant..
2-3 times the height that you are used to...?
I see the bud coverage coming in..fingers crossed for the Fattening...
looks like you should break some of your own records this time. 

Means I'll have to try even harder for the Challenge....

P.S...the one on the back left leaning over the window...looks very fine leaved..is it a sati..








I'm trying my pint pot girl tiered..but she doesn't look too impressed so far......

No..I Lying...

*I am Growing a pot of amended compo*


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 25, 2010)

How is everybody this Christmas afternoon?
I woke to a white Christmas which sucks because if it snows any more the power is likely to go out, The power company sucks balls in my area...
Some pics of the bud-
1st-HBD...2nd-ALF#3...3rd-Weird looking BSxDR


----------



## mossys (Dec 25, 2010)

FullD..to keep you going..
this is the DC girl in the pint pot...ABOVE













Glad I checked..she is starting to Amber...
thought she would take much longer...with being out the cupboard 10 days..







the f3 Oguns...smaller..younger...but full of possibilities...mmm..mm


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD..to keep you going..
> this is the DC girl in the pint pot...ABOVE
> 
> 
> ...


mossys u may wona change time/date on that thing or it may confuse some lol


----------



## dargo (Dec 25, 2010)

oh mossy I missed your trich shots! 

Happy christmas everyone


----------



## Fruitbat (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't post much but I thought I'd add my micro photos taken of a Nirvana Short Ryder Autos (400 HPS, custom soil, 4x4x7 tent). I figure there are enough macro photos of the plants so I will just post these. I like micro-porn myself. 

I don't have a digital microscope but I used my old analog one and just put the lens of my Canon SD300 up to the ocular. It worked fairly well. These are taken at 40x.

First one is of a pistal. Note the translucent & amber trichomes in the background. This is my favorite shot. 







Trichomes.







More pistals.







More trichs.







Pistal and trichomes.


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice pictures! my first grow was a nirvana short rider. 


JP


----------



## Fruitbat (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks. This is my first (other than a really poor attempt 15 years ago that was oddly enough a ruderalis grow). I learned everything from RIU and I am very pleased with my results. Couldn't have done it without this forum. Oh, I'm calling that particular plant "Santa's Little Helper".


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 25, 2010)

I totally agree with you Fruitbat! I didn't have a clue when i came to this forum. I learned everything i know from the members here.

JP


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 25, 2010)

and Google


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

> Come spring..you can teach me How To and I will do a virtual tour of the patio...
> Never waste a Talent....


Gladly! and thanks... glad you liked... sorta my christmas present to everyone here



> I would buy the dvd man, those plants are beautiful.


Really? Ok... it'll be for sale then! lol thanks man!



> How is everybody this Christmas afternoon?
> I woke to a white Christmas which sucks because if it snows any more the power is likely to go out, The power company sucks balls in my area...
> Some pics of the bud-
> 1st-HBD...2nd-ALF#3...3rd-Weird looking BSxDR


I am well.. sorry to hear old man winter is sticking it to ya! Hey, tell him I said to F-- OFF! 

Nice pics... and that last one is strange.. almost looks like the beginnings of a duckfoot!



@mossy and frutibat... nice trich and pistil shots gents! mossy.. you using a microscope or photo zoom for those? nice clean shots


Merry christmas to all!


----------



## dargo (Dec 25, 2010)

red bad betty trichs


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

dargo said:


> red bad betty trichs


nasty! naughty! crazy! classy! schweeeeeeet!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

FD... mossser, question: My ladies are pretty shaded on the lower branches.. how detrimental to their health do you think it would be for e to SELECTIVELY eliminate afew of the upper larger fan leaves that are blocking light o the lower buds?

tnx in adv

J


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 25, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> FD... mossser, question: My ladies are pretty shaded on the lower branches.. how detrimental to their health do you think it would be for e to SELECTIVELY eliminate afew of the upper larger fan leaves that are blocking light o the lower buds?
> 
> tnx in adv
> 
> J


tuck them, don't cut them. If I remember correctly those fans feed your buds during flower.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

thats what i thought... tuck... hadn't thought of that... thanks hitman! hows your christmas going?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 25, 2010)

JM, i was going to mention some defoliation. But i am just enjoying the grow, don't see a need to arm chair critique it.

You won't hurt your yield if you loose some fans. A major defol would set you back. Defol is best used in veg to grow the under growth up higher. Late flower it's not worth it. imo.

Bh.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 25, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> thats what i thought... tuck... hadn't thought of that... thanks hitman! hows your christmas going?



Going pretty good man. It was fun watching the ankle biters light up this morning. I loved those days way back when.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 25, 2010)

dargo said:


> red bad betty trichs


I love the purple stalks to the THC glands. Reminds me of that icu from the summer. Really something to look at eh! I hope the bads pass some of that to the super autos you crossed them to.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 25, 2010)

White Christmas in SC! First one I've ever seeN


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

Bighill said:


> JM, i was going to mention some defoliation. But i am just enjoying the grow, don't see a need to arm chair critique it.
> 
> You won't hurt your yield if you loose some fans. A major defol would set you back. Defol is best used in veg to grow the under growth up higher. Late flower it's not worth it. imo.
> 
> Bh.


Ok.. so a few of the bigger fans would be ok? because in my experience with photos... the more light you can get directly to the bud (even if that means trimming pretty extensively as my standards (which are conservative) go) the better the yield... i just wanna make a few "sunlight holes"... but didn't know how tied to fan leaf fod they were... although I inew I should be cautious!..

As far as arm chair critique... from you guys? its always appreciated.... Others' experiece infused into my work is good thing...

"Advice, is a form of nostalgia. Dispensing it, is a way of fishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off, painting over the ugly parts, and recycling it for more than its worth" - Max Ehrman (I think)

hitman... you're lucky to see ur ankle biters christmas AM.... enjoy it my friend!

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> White Christmas in SC! First one I've ever seeN


 
thats what i heard... but its supposed to go back up to 50 degrees and melt off this week... and in my case we're gonna get 10-17 inches of the white shit.... and it probably wont melt off

oh well... 3 months to go...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

> Also..since I think you are in the same area of homework as me..we were talking PH balance..
> do you know about the Bicarbonate of Soda drink..
> works in the same way..
> (stay near a toilet and blast the antagonist out of your belly..)
> ...


mosser... I'm hollerin on this one! holla! holla!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

bh, just re-read your post and caught the second levle of what you said... usually done to raise the growth to flowering height... so you arm chair enthusiasts out there  couldn't mention this 22 days ago?  just bustin' 

bh thanks for the tip

J


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 25, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> bh, just re-read your post and caught the second levle of what you said... usually done to raise the growth to flowering height... * so you arm chair enthusiasts out there  couldn't mention this 22 days ago? * just bustin'
> 
> bh thanks for the tip
> 
> J


lol


----------



## Bighill (Dec 25, 2010)

LOL, i am trying not to give advice to every pic posted up. If people ask i'll comment. 

You might get less stretch to them too JM. On a next run anyways, your current ones are done stretching i'd bet.

Maaaannnn sooo hungry.. That turkey is smelling soo good right now. I wish they had more hollidays when we eat turkey  lol.

Bh.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

Bighill said:


> LOL, i am trying not to give advice to every pic posted up. If people ask i'll comment.
> 
> You might get less stretch to them too JM. On a next run anyways, your current ones are done stretching i'd bet.
> 
> ...


Word, they stretched A lot more than I'm used to... but a lot of that was my new light setup.. wasn't proecting the lumens in the right direction... thats corrected now... I think next round I'll run even more MH time to keep em nice n' bushaaaaay! 

As far as the turkey goes, shit... pick a day a week and make it a weekly meal. or even a roast chicken... I like chicken even better... mmmmmm I ate really early today... wasn't hungry yet... but had to accomadte the elders of the family. no biggie.... I got killer munchies snakcs for l8tr!

Anyway bh... thanks for the tip...

J

PS - anyone ried switching back to MH last week for these yet? I know some experiments have been done with the photos in that regard and I believe positive results were achieved in terms of yield, and more importanlty, quality of potency.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 25, 2010)

mossys said:


> Bless Lady D..she is a good un.....


Yeah i guess you can say that LOL. I was tickled when i saw it and what a nice deal for the price.
Its got a hard case and everything got way more that i thought i would with it.



> For the first two days you are just gonna sit viewing with your jaw on the floor..when you See how many there are..


I think that this is gonna be a problem i dont think ladyD say that coming and with me i like to study everything i can about them and with this i opened a new door to a new world of investigating 



> try to Find the THC glands on all of them..they all carry them...
> IMO..it is probably going to boil down to % cover..and Perfection..
> look for perfect orbs.


Already have my sample picked and cant wait to take a look, its been a long day with all the dinners and presents and people ....




> Girls are Brilliant..
> 2-3 times the height that you are used to...?


Thanks bro i appreciate it greatly! I can tell there really starting to pack it on. I hope i get the same amount of swelling on this run as you said the height is 2-3 times larger this run, and believe me i am not complaining at all.



> you should break some of your own records this time.


Hope so im looking for 110g wet+ a plant if i get more ill be excited
but i dont think that itll drop below 60g wet on any of the three girls.



> Means I'll have to try even harder for the Challenge....



I like to give you a run for your money its what keeps healthy beastie girls looking there best, it all in the name of them 



> P.S...the one on the back left leaning over the window...looks very fine leaved..is it a sati..


Yep but shhhhhhh ............its one of my best kept secrets but it has bad leaf to calyx ratio LOL. Actually an experiment from a fern root. That is what the result was. Minus some cat damage.





> I'm trying my pint pot girl tiered..but she doesn't look too impressed so far......


I think she is telling you that if you would have put here here about 4 weeks ago she would have been monstrous 

GREAT growth in a small pot my friend, that right there lets me know my theory works. So its now become fact. Im TM'ing that one.



PS got a late Christmas Gift one of the JEM F1's i made showed female when i got home. Opened the cab to a whiff of skunk. Knew one of the bitches came into her teens.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 25, 2010)

Bighill said:


> I wish they had more hollidays when we eat turkey  lol.
> 
> Bh.


Yep me too ate my fair share as well as yours today too my friend 

I feel like a fat cow...


----------



## Scopse (Dec 25, 2010)

Anybody had much experience with Low Life AK47 Feminised autos? 

Real tempted to try them out considering they claim a high yield and short lifespan.


----------



## hisser (Dec 25, 2010)

ICU #2:



Bad Betty:



ALF #3:



Bud Wider (+1 Blue Streak):



Random Shots:


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 25, 2010)

I know that the JEMs purple is genetic but I've noticed that they will turn purple in cool weather then lose their color when introduced to warmer weather next time anybody gets a White pheno cool it down a bit and watch the calyxes turn(Also the Mi5 will turn color in cool weather, I wonder if their leaves are cloved as well? Know what I'm thinking??)...
The true purple pheno will show color even if its 95f and nothing will make them color faster or loose their color, I did a side by side with a white and purple pheno and this is how I've came to this conclusion...


----------



## Muchakinock (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm getting ready to order some new auto seeds . Which strain seem to have the best yeild and strongest THC level, also which bank has the best customer service and product. I'm in the U.S.A. any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 25, 2010)

Muchakinock said:


> I'm getting ready to order some new auto seeds . Which strain seem to have the best yeild and strongest THC level, also which bank has the best customer service and product. I'm in the U.S.A. any help would be great. Thanks


 1st i love my Diesel Ryders... haven't smoked it yet so idk bout the high
2nd You cant go wrong with attitude seed bank, i usually get my seeds to the east coast in a week flat


----------



## Bighill (Dec 25, 2010)

Hisser mate, you have a cloven ALF #3 there. Nice looking gals mate.!!

FD: I am bloated.. lol i took a second plate just to taste it all again. 
JM: We seriously debate buying a frozen turkey some times just to have it.. lol middle of summer, mmm turkey time!!! 



> Anybody had much experience with Low Life AK47 Feminised autos?
> 
> Real tempted to try them out considering they claim a high yield and short lifespan. ​


There has been some nice grows posted about it. I've never run lowlifes. But mi5 is just auto ak, that i have run. There are some nice yields to be found for sure.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello everyone. Merry Christmas to you all.

Dana's yellowing problem seems to have stopped and the new green looks vibrant and perky. Thanks again to those who helped me.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

hisser: nice plethera of plants! I like your SCROG method very much! I'll be interested to see your weights...

BH: Do it! Do it! I bbq'ed 2 chickens one year on the charcoal grill outside for like 6 hours super slow ne day with bbq sauce (my special mix) and awwww man! delicious! I'll bet turkey would be just as good if not better!

I ordered all my seeds (see previous posts for pics) from marijuana-seeds.nl 
All are as described, both auto and feminized... I think yields will be quite well!

Yield will be, more importantly tied to your root space, lighting, ventiliation, water ph, enviro conix etc.

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Hello everyone. Merry Christmas to you all.
> 
> Dana's yellowing problem seems to have stopped and the new green looks vibrant and perky. Thanks again to those who helped me.
> View attachment 1344985


perked up nice for ya! schweet! merry christmas dude!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I know that the JEMs purple is genetic but I've noticed that they will turn purple in cool weather then lose their color when introduced to warmer weather next time anybody gets a White pheno cool it down a bit and watch the calyxes turn(Also the Mi5 will turn color in cool weather, I wonder if their leaves are cloved as well? Know what I'm thinking??)...
> The true purple pheno will show color even if its 95f and nothing will make them color faster or loose their color, I did a side by side with a white and purple pheno and this is how I've came to this conclusion...


 
neal, again thanks for the tip and info!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 25, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> BH: Do it! Do it! I bbq'ed 2 chickens one year on the charcoal grill outside for like 6 hours super slow ne day with bbq sauce (my special mix) and awwww man! delicious! I'll bet turkey would be just as good if not better!
> 
> 
> J[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 25, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Hello everyone. Merry Christmas to you all.
> 
> Dana's yellowing problem seems to have stopped and the new green looks vibrant and perky. Thanks again to those who helped me.
> View attachment 1344985


Very nice HBS glad to see her looking great there.
Its all about the TLC man, give it to them and they will return it.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 25, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> neal, again thanks for the tip and info!


Im going to give this a shot and see what happens. I can drop the crap out of my temps if i need to. I think that if none of these start to change by them selves, near the end im gonna cut the heat and see what happens.

Oh and the 3 JEMS i have going teo decided to show today. Got 2 more gals in the room. SO i passed the auto trait perfectly  and the sister could be twins. The balance is fantastic. Looks as if they came from the same seed. Ill do an over head tomorrow to show ya. 

Still think that the one that hasnt shown is a male. Its way to young to tell either way, but it has that "look" to it. Im still pretty close at hitting them before they show me.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 25, 2010)

Well i thought id share some new pics with my new toy....
lady D spoiled me this year.

ICU#2, nice and FAT trich heads......


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 25, 2010)

That is freakin baaadass!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 25, 2010)

FD-----multi props! thats sweet! I cant wait to get a micro...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 25, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> That is freakin baaadass!





John Mondello said:


> FD-----multi props! thats sweet! I cant wait to get a micro...


Thanks guys


----------



## mossys (Dec 26, 2010)

Morning...
watching QI christmas eve..and they were on about Harry Potter...
apparently someof the character names are real names..
these include Hagrid..Dumbledor..and Muggles....

Muggles..apparently is an Old Americanism for dope plants..or dope smokers....

*Morning Muggles......*

back for a yap when I have had the dogS out....
got my m8's dog as well while he is in the UK.

dargo...Merry Christmas Bro..

I have a feeling that the Friday night tradition of tric shots is gonna be back...
especially since FullD got the microscope for christmas......
Can't tell You how much I miss seeing your greenhouse full to brimming....
fruit and veg too..not just the girls.

Freakie little leaf trait for Boxing day...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 26, 2010)

mossys said:


> *Morning Muggles......*


Morning or in my world im about to head to bed lol




> especially since FullD got the microscope for christmas......


It is addicting thats the reason that i am still up, i need to put it away and go to bed. 



> Freakie little leaf trait for Boxing day...


Now that is something there and i see that its not limited to one leaf either.
Seems like you are getting more and more water marks in you work every day
let them try to rip this one.......


----------



## mossys (Dec 26, 2010)

> It is addicting thats the reason that i am still up, i need to put it away and go to bed.


Ha ha..it is a whole new world isn't it...Fields and fields and fields of them. 
I spent all boxing day looking when I got mine..I just got lost.

You've got an eye like an eagle now on trait spotting haven't you...



> i see that its not limited to one leaf either.


kudos m8..it bodes well for your girls....

I'm away for a page dive..see what I have been missing....

Friday night Tric Tradition resurected now eh...
since santa was good to you...?


----------



## mossys (Dec 26, 2010)

> mossys u may wona change time/date on that thing or it may confuse some lol


Cheers stoneyhomer...you are talking to a total technophobe...I pressed the wrong button..and got the stupid date..
But I'll need the instruction book today to be able to knock it off......

Cheers Fruitbat..much appreciate you posting them.
You are a better man than me...I had a magnifying glass where I could see the trics quite well..
but I could never get the camera focused to be able to show what I could see...
kudos..



> Gladly! and thanks... glad you liked... sorta my christmas present to everyone here


and it was Most appreciated JM....

The tric shots are through the same microscope as FullD just got.
BUT..
the mainshots are done under 40 x mag....so the little hand-helds Should get almost the same results.
Microscope does the photo capture.



> red bad betty trichs
> nasty! naughty! crazy! classy! schweeeeeeet!


And...dargos Betty that you liked...he hit them with a Super Auto.....
tongue hanging out thinking about it.



> Going pretty good man. It was fun watching the ankle biters light up this morning. I loved those days way back when


.
Nothing like christmas when the kids still believe in santa..Magic.
Fave memory was when my son was about 6 and got the bike he wanted...
he was shaking like a pneumatic drill from head to toe..


----------



## mossys (Dec 26, 2010)

BH...how is Snow White doing....?



> Hope so im looking for 110g wet+ a plant if i get more ill be excited
> but i dont think that itll drop below 60g wet on any of the three girls.


I have my fingers crossed...
All for the Love of AF.



> Yep but shhhhhhh ............its one of my best kept secrets but it has bad leaf to calyx ratio LOL.


(don't worry.....you can amend that in the rolls......).....  


> Actually an experiment from a fern root. That is what the result was. Minus some cat damage.


..



> I think she is telling you that if you would have put here here about 4 weeks ago she would have been monstrous



Weeeelllll...we will be Testing that root drop theory come spring..
that big pot has a 28 inch DROP on it.....


> GREAT growth in a small pot my friend, that right there lets me know my theory works. So its now become fact.


Yup..lets Me know your Theory works too m8..Brilliantly....
I can't grow like that in small pots...

Hey hisser Bro....
all the girls look Great...love the lst system you are doing...
Photo 4 where you have the Bad Betty bent back..she looks like a Black bud...



> The true purple pheno will show color even if its 95f and nothing will make them color faster or loose their color, I did a side by side with a white and purple pheno and this is how I've came to this conclusion...


Never waste an experiment nc...come in a share it with US.....
We appreciate it..kudos.

Now..summers observations...

Mi5 colours in Cold ONLY...
JEM does both.

Colour in JEM is Not cold dependant...
Mi5 and JEM share genetic heritage...
JEM Should pull and stabilise the Colours in Mi5..without too much trouble.

The other observation...Mi5 has a hermie problem...and an AF problem
JEM is actually Hard to hermie..and is so far up the F's...carries a Strong AF dominance...

Sounds like a Marriage made in Heaven eh...?
If only we knew someone that had made the cross....mmmm....mmmm.....mmm......

Joker..did you get the pressie you wanted...?

HBS...Hope you had a Good one m8...
Dana is looking Beautiful.....Well Saved......


----------



## K21701 (Dec 26, 2010)

I am like a fat kid without a happy meal....I miss my girls!!!! Everyone else's girls look fantastic!!! Three more days until I can check up on mine and I am hoping to see some good growth!! Have a great boxing day everyone...


----------



## mossys (Dec 26, 2010)

K21..you need one of those internet Baby minders..
then you can keep your eyes on them when you are away...






Have a Happy Boxing day....


----------



## mossys (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 26, 2010)

mossys said:


>


wow mossys that looks gr8 i love the purple trics


----------



## K21701 (Dec 26, 2010)

stoneyhomer said:


> wow mossys that looks gr8 i love the purple trics


 Ahhhhh purple....my favorite color!!!!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 26, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> [video=youtube;PCPEG3_D7ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCPEG3_D7ew[/video]
> 
> Quick vid Tour


Dude, John, sorry I missed this yesterday. Doh! Freaking awesome bro! I clicked play and as soon as I heard it was Little Wing, I paused, reloaded the bowl, hit play, and proceeded to enjoy. 

Oh and at 6 minutes, I chuckled because as soon as I saw your mother plant(?), I did the same thing, lol.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is a couple of pics of my Speed Devil #2. I love how she reaches for the light in the mornings.


----------



## mossys (Dec 26, 2010)

Cheers m8's...
stoneyhomer....that purpling that you see is the first clue under lights that they are ambering up..
by next week..they will be strong amber.
I got the strange date off...







That is the WR F9 that I'm smoking ATM...it was the nearest to the scope to show you...that is after cure/shrinkage.

Amber Nectar.....numm..numm..numm...













FullD...the Homework....it's Not just the THC trics that you need to be looking for...







there are other things of interest....


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 26, 2010)

Good morning all. I am digging all the tric shots. I wish I had a better camera. Ant way I just got finished cutting one down. She was short and dense, 140 grams wet. I don't care what photo period growers say about auto yields, that is impressive for 65 days of growth
.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 26, 2010)

mossys said:


> there are other things of interest....


You mean things like this? 









mossys said:


> Ha ha..it is a whole new world isn't it...Fields and fields and fields of them.
> I spent all boxing day looking when I got mine..I just got lost.


indeed i was like look at all this fun stuff, i could see things now that i never knew were there
and to see the terps that close is plane interesting. 



> Friday night Tric Tradition resurected now eh...
> since santa was good to you...?


You got it sounds good to me it will allow me to practice with the new toy in order to get the hang of it 
I see there is a certain way you need to get them on there to see it all.



> (don't worry.....you can amend that in the rolls......).....
> ..


Im hoping so maybe ill do a graph to it this spring and see what happens, maybe that will improve it for me 



> Weeeelllll...we will be Testing that root drop theory come spring..
> that big pot has a 28 inch DROP on it.....
> 
> Yup..lets Me know your Theory works too m8..Brilliantly....
> I can't grow like that in small pots...


Im glad to hear you are going to test it. I will be to as in the cup challenge im going to have 30-35 runners all in cups. Psiren's and Jems should be interesting to watch. And i have the air theory already going and im trying something new for the cups too, as long as it takes off for you over there in the airpot.

I am a real believer of the root drop too, my girls have never been this big in frame size, there just beasts. Its the allowed root room that gave me the difference. Ive done everything else the same.



On a side note dont know if you caught it but i got 2 more hoes in the room who showed yesterday from my F1's. Cant wait to see what they will look like.


----------



## hisser (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm gonna remove the SCROG nets on the filled up pots, and replace it with simple LST... it should make them more comfy and probably help them fill up even more...

I have to pick up an ICU to pollinate soon, or is it still early?


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 26, 2010)

all looking good fellas hope every one had a good christmas


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 26, 2010)

hisser said:


> I have to pick up an ICU to pollinate soon, or is it still early?


I hit mine at 3 and 4 weeks old and seems to be doing great. I can see the seed pods forming.
Ill have my first ICUxJEM when there done. Should be some interesting offspring


----------



## mossys (Dec 26, 2010)

Thats the Ones..... 



> indeed i was like look at all this fun stuff, i could see things now that i never knew were there
> and to see the terps that close is plane interesting.


Gotta be the terps..hasn't it..did you notice on mine..they Amber too..


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 26, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Good morning all. I am digging all the tric shots. I wish I had a better camera. Ant way I just got finished cutting one down. She was short and dense, 140 grams wet. I don't care what photo period growers say about auto yields, that is impressive for 65 days of growth
> View attachment 1345937.View attachment 1345936View attachment 1345938


 looks good, do you play black ops on xbox live?

btw everybody there is fuccin snow everywhere, and still snowin


----------



## mossys (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## teflondummy (Dec 26, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> looks good, do you play black ops on xbox live?


Yeah I play on live. I was on everyday for 3-4 hours minimum with MW2. I haven't played black ops any where near as much but I still stay at the top of the lobby leader boards.


----------



## chubbz (Dec 26, 2010)

this is my first AF grow just ordered some short stuff onyx got any tips for these?


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 26, 2010)

I am intrigued mossy. I remember you talking about this setup but I don't remember if you had used it before or were trying it out now. Either way I will be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 26, 2010)

the blue himalaya diesel beans i got everyone of them popped that i tried but them damn russian rockets only 1 out of 4 popped. The seed case suck on it and choked it out even after i gently cracked it open some to try and avoid it.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 26, 2010)

mossys said:


> did you notice on mine..they Amber too..


Couldn't miss it my friend, there is something interesting going on there.
Now that i have this i want to take a shot in trying to burst that.
Got a sewing needle just for the job.......if it contains scent ill be able to pick it up on the needle.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 26, 2010)

mossys said:


>


 looks great


----------



## mossys (Dec 26, 2010)

Ha ha..sorry I got interupted....
I saw you asking about the air-block...
1 of the large ones.
Placed in the Top 1/3rd of the pot..because I want it for the germ/tap root.
Give them the oxygen/energy to Dive to the bottom of the pot.

See the first photo..I'm putting the pencil through the side of the pot to make a hole for the air-pipe...
handy with the polystyrene pots.

I turned the air-stone on it's back...coz I figured that when you water all the water and compo particles would clog it up...when you water from above.

put a good 1/2 inch of perlite below it..right across the width of the pot..
and 1/4 inch above..

Thinking that the perlite would have a lighter density that the moist compo above and below...
so the oxygen would spread across the body of perlite creating an air pocket..right across the surface
Before it penetrated the compo.

I put them on the air at the same time as the water when I go to the beach in the morning.
Dual hook-up. 

I can see/feel a difference in the top layer of compo...
and although the main drying effect is directly above the air-block...
I can feel the difference right across the surface..

The compo is Puffed..has lots of air...

a top Crust that drops when you water it...

So..the equipment is doing it's job...
just gotta see if it Does make a difference.

BTW..I added a non-return valve on the plant pot umbilicus...
with it being in the soil..
I didn't want anything nasty travelling back up the air-hose and contaminating the Pump.

Just trying it out teflondummy..it was FullD's idea..he saw it in another thread..I Think.

When I harvest..I'll have a look at how the roots have reacted to it..if they have moved towards it or away..
and I may amend it then..on the results...

IF it is Good..I may add another air-stone into the bottom 1/3rd of the pot...
and use the lower one as I think the roots have hit the bottom. 



> Couldn't miss it my friend, there is something interesting going on there.
> Now that i have this i want to take a shot in trying to burst that.
> Got a sewing needle just for the job.......if it contains scent ill be able to pick it up on the needle.


I was thinking along the same line...
thought if I could get a pair of the fine pointed/surgical tweezers in and Nip the bubble..
IF it IS terps/essential oil..
I would be able to smell it.

E Rosenthal says THC is odourless..so we have a fine definition point.


----------



## Muchakinock (Dec 26, 2010)

Teflondummy, very nice buds. I was wondering what strain that was impressive yeild. Thats more than I get of my current Chocolope and Kahuna grows, and they take twice as long.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 26, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Yeah I play on live. I was on everyday for 3-4 hours minimum with MW2. I haven't played black ops any where near as much but I still stay at the top of the lobby leader boards.


Elusivethe end, add me lol it would be sweet to have a fellow grower to play with and chat about our ladies lol


----------



## mossys (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow..teflondummy...just spotted it.......



> Good morning all. I am digging all the tric shots. I wish I had a better camera. Ant way I just got finished cutting one down. She was short and dense, 140 grams wet. I don't care what photo period growers say about auto yields, that is impressive for 65 days of growth


Mighty growing my m8...you have it all going on......

What sized pot....?

kiss-ass


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 26, 2010)

One and a half gallon buckets from the dollar store.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 26, 2010)

If you dont mind. Im addicted.....







Side By side






Would love to build a house right here in the fields......


----------



## mossys (Dec 26, 2010)

> If you dont mind. Im addicted.....


I Warned you...

Don't think anyone will mind..
Enthusiasm...breeds enthusiasm...

Post away Bro.......


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 26, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> If you dont mind. Im addicted.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


simply beautiful my man, simply beautiful.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 26, 2010)

mossys said:


> BH...how is Snow White doing....?
> 
> 
> I have my fingers crossed...
> ...


You know Moss man..
Looking through all of my HT mags I've noticed a lot of the Kush type plants in the pics have cloven leaves...
'Just a kush trait?

I've not had a Hermie problem but out of 20 regular MI5 I got 19 males & 1 micro female...
I still have some Mi5 pollin, I think may hit a JEM with it and see if I can't pull out a Purple or Red pheno...

I have just lost faith in a lot of seed companies because of the damn thieving, Seems I hear about a new scam-strain every week!
Glad we have true Breeders to rely here

I'm going to see if I can't pull off some macro Trich shots for you lot... No promises, I seem to suck at the trich shots.haha


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 26, 2010)

So this morning I wake up and check on my plant to find it dead after 4 days above soil. Im thinking i either killed it with giving it light last night or well, that is my only guess. Im truly crushed considering it took almost a month for my Fast Bud bean to get here. Either way, trial by fire I guess. I wanna try a second go round but am now scared of the fast bud.


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 26, 2010)

which scope did your lady spoil you with? Im looking for one that runs in windows 7

Nice pictures btw!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

OK.. after getting my SCUBA gear for the page dive (couldn't hold my breath long enough this time)





> Muggles..apparently is an Old Americanism for dope plants..or dope smokers....


you never heard this before? you need to see the movie homegrown with hank azaria and billy bob thorton - killer flick... I'll be glad to share if you ike




> Nothing like christmas when the kids still believe in santa..Magic.
> Fave memory was when my son was about 6 and got the bike he wanted...
> he was shaking like a pneumatic drill from head to toe..


That image is just too funny... I could see my son reacting like that... I only wish they were just growing out of it... they are 350 miles away and the ex wouldn't let me have them for christmas, this year, either... bitch! and come to find out... her and the new hubbie got drunk and had a big fight for christmas day and ruined christmas for my kids... god I wanna..... nevermind... you get the idea! (thanks for the vent session)




> Dude, John, sorry I missed this yesterday. Doh! Freaking awesome bro! I clicked play and as soon as I heard it was Little Wing, I paused, reloaded the bowl, hit play, and proceeded to enjoy.
> Oh and at 6 minutes, I chuckled because as soon as I saw your mother plant(?), I did the same thing, lol.


Lol... glad u liked the vid... and yes thats a mother plant who got heat stressed... she's coming out soon I think.. dont wanna transmit that stress downline.



> I was thinking along the same line...
> thought if I could get a pair of the fine pointed/surgical tweezers in and Nip the bubble..
> IF it IS terps/essential oil..
> I would be able to smell it.
> E Rosenthal says THC is odourless..so we have a fine definition point.


This terps trichs stuff interests the hell outta me! 

FD- you couldn't post enough trich shots! lol It's great study for me unil I get my own scope - well that and my little 30x loupe.. 

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

Tobiasglenn2010 said:


> So this morning I wake up and check on my plant to find it dead after 4 days above soil. Im thinking i either killed it with giving it light last night or well, that is my only guess. Im truly crushed considering it took almost a month for my Fast Bud bean to get here. Either way, trial by fire I guess. I wanna try a second go round but am now scared of the fast bud.


 
Light wouldn't do it... what did you change? do you have any pics? we'll help you fix whatever problem you had... now worries m8!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 26, 2010)

muggles isnt that in harry potter? I always said them movies were made for stoners


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 26, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Light wouldn't do it... what did you change? do you have any pics? we'll help you fix whatever problem you had... now worries m8!


I didnt change a thing. I dont exactly have a true exhaust system running. The two leaves were showing but were not totally developed yet either. Any guess to what may have done it? It was about 88 degrees when i found it.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;Lgm6bog5cjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgm6bog5cjI[/video]


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 26, 2010)

sounds like over heating i had a issue with my seedlings dieing off cause of high temps. but that issues been fixed.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

Tobiasglenn2010 said:


> I didnt change a thing. I dont exactly have a true exhaust system running. The two leaves were showing but were not totally developed yet either. Any guess to what may have done it? It was about 88 degrees when i found it.


my guess is your temps went too high...



in the photo... if you can see the browned leaf edges... these plants went too high in temp... they were way more established then your at 4 days... and i caught it qucik... so i saved em... but you probably went higher than 88 degrees (maybe into the lower 90s) and that will do a young seedling in very fast... so get your exhaust straight and your temps well regulated... and make anohter go... sorry ot hear you lost a baby... always hard... keep your chin up!

J


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 26, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> sounds like over heating i had a issue with my seedlings dieing off cause of high temps. but that issues been fixed.


Unfortunately, I think you are correct sir. It was doing more than fine until then. I believe it would have faired better if i would have let it germ a bit longer maybe.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

I germ right in soil with no problemas at all and a 100% success rate... but temos are key... especially on young pants... correct and retry... we'll get ya trained up! 

J


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 26, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> my guess is your temps went too high...
> 
> View attachment 1346416
> 
> ...


Thank you very much J. My box even with a fan running varies in the high 80s with the lights on. Thank you for the encouragement too man. Im getting a better setup soon so i wont have to deal with this issue forever. You're right, it is super hard to lose one. I seriously teared up out of anger and being bummed.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

Tobiasglenn2010 said:


> Thank you very much J. My box even with a fan running varies in the high 80s with the lights on. Thank you for the encouragement too man. Im getting a better setup soon so i wont have to deal with this issue forever. You're right, it is super hard to lose one. I seriously teared up out of anger and being bummed.


Semper Fidelis - latin for always faithful.... aka - Semper Fi.... keep the faith!


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 26, 2010)

On top of that I just dropped about 90 bucks on some AN Connosseuir and Big Bud. Salt in the wound there. At least I'll have it when im ready again. Anyone ever messed with either of these nutes?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

I personally have no exp with these.. sorry


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PwplxoJSDw kind of ghetto rigged ac unit but it might help with your temp issues.


----------



## chubbz (Dec 26, 2010)

chubbz said:


> this is my first AF grow just ordered some short stuff onyx got any tips for these?


 so nobody knows about this strain or just nobody likes the new guy?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 26, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Semper Fidelis - latin for always faithful.... aka - Semper Fi.... keep the faith!


do i smell a former jar head? lol i germ mine right in the soil too. i think it gives the little darlings a better chance because your not messing with the tap root.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 26, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PwplxoJSDw kind of ghetto rigged ac unit but it might help with your temp issues.


brilliant!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> do i smell a former jar head? lol i germ mine right in the soil too. i think it gives the little darlings a better chance because your not messing with the tap root.


not personally a former jar head... but I know a bunch and operate on the same moral priciples.... always faithful

and yes, as FD always says.. the less you mess, the less you stress!  Merry Christmas barbie!
J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

AN Connosseuir sounds like a cool strain especially with the multi-harvest option... how did you stumble across that originally?

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

meausered runoff @ 6.26


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 26, 2010)

chubbz said:


> so nobody knows about this strain or just nobody likes the new guy?


 I don't know about the strain but the breeder has been good to me. I got a twenty seed mix from short stuff and If you poke around you can see how those have grown.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 26, 2010)

They got a little leggy on john. They should start getting those lovely curves on them soon


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

yeah, i screwed up! but the next round will be rock solid!


----------



## Tobiasglenn2010 (Dec 26, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> AN Connosseuir sounds like a cool strain especially with the multi-harvest option... how did you stumble across that originally?
> 
> J


Im slightly confused here (Granted i did just hit some Casey Jones keif in my SSV), but what is a multi-harvest option? Connosseuir ia a high-end A and B nute/fert. That would be a kickass strain name though. I stumbled across it in an issue of Rosebud actually. AN seriously buys a quarter of the mag space haha


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

sorry, got alittle mixed up... eating my chocos again! lol

but did find a strain thats called connoseur... sounds cool... basically you can keep harvesting ... harvest buds... it buds more, harvest more, etc etc


----------



## Bighill (Dec 26, 2010)

chubbz said:


> so nobody knows about this strain or just nobody likes the new guy?


Sorry mate no exp with onyx, or i'd have chimed in.



> How's snow wite?


Mossy our days with snow white are numberd. When i get the cam back tomorrow night i will get some pics up for you to see. It's not dead, but it doesn't like light at all. I woke up to it on christmass day. But i didn't want anyone fretting over it on a family day. So was going to break the news later. At least it's not like damping off, not like wilted at the soil. But the first set of leaves are crispy now. The cotlydons are still ok, and there is new growth still "comming".

Oh well, it was something while it was here  Still the first albino AF, even it it didn't make it far. If it had some kind of green it would have been better, but that pale.. dunno. Maybe it'll make it.. I have it a mile from the light right now.

Once you see how healthy the rest are it's hard to figure out WTF.. It has to be the light.. There is nothing else that isn't spot on. Like you said there is no book on some thing like this.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

bh - sorry to hear about the albie... hopefully it will survive!

J


----------



## b.R. (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey everybody, hope everyone had a good holiday and all that, now its time for new years.... i just wanted to update everybody....I just started harvest of my Pakistan Ryder tonight, i cut off about 14 branches so far and trimmed and hung up... i got about 10 more branches and the main cola to chop and trim, but damn... i had to have a rest for a while, lol.. this is my first grow ever and first trim job ever and WOW, talk about tired, lol... i plan on trimming the rest later, maybe tomorrow and also i will be harvesting the AK48 tomorrow as well. I will post more pics tomorrow when i finish it all up. i still have the Blue Himalaya going as well, but it will be another 10 to 14 days before chop on that one. I will keep you all updated with total dry weight on the P.R as well as the AK48 when the time comes.. thanks everyone for all the comments and help, it has been much appreciated..!!! good luck everyone....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 26, 2010)

b.R. said:


> View attachment 1346770
> Hey everybody, hope everyone had a good holiday and all that, now its time for new years.... i just wanted to update everybody....I just started harvest of my Pakistan Ryder tonight, i cut off about 14 branches so far and trimmed and hung up... i got about 10 more branches and the main cola to chop and trim, but damn... i had to have a rest for a while, lol.. this is my first grow ever and first trim job ever and WOW, talk about tired, lol... i plan on trimming the rest later, maybe tomorrow and also i will be harvesting the AK48 tomorrow as well. I will post more pics tomorrow when i finish it all up. i still have the Blue Himalaya going as well, but it will be another 10 to 14 days before chop on that one. I will keep you all updated with total dry weight on the P.R as well as the AK48 when the time comes.. thanks everyone for all the comments and help, it has been much appreciated..!!! good luck everyone....


 
br... thanks for the update... yes trimming can be tediuos! lol

enjoy dude!

J


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 27, 2010)

Tobiasglenn2010 said:


> On top of that I just dropped about 90 bucks on some AN Connosseuir and Big Bud. Salt in the wound there. At least I'll have it when im ready again. Anyone ever messed with either of these nutes?


I am using BB right now. Happy with it so far, but this is my first auto grow so we will see. They are all around a month old and the buds are growing pretty swiftly.



Bighill said:


> Sorry mate no exp with onyx, or i'd have chimed in.
> 
> 
> Mossy our days with snow white are numberd. When i get the cam back tomorrow night i will get some pics up for you to see. It's not dead, but it doesn't like light at all. I woke up to it on christmass day. But i didn't want anyone fretting over it on a family day. So was going to break the news later. At least it's not like damping off, not like wilted at the soil. But the first set of leaves are crispy now. The cotlydons are still ok, and there is new growth still "comming".
> ...


I am very sad to hear this. Hopefully it will pull through. "Hearts like lions", right? 

Karma sent your way brother. I have faith.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 27, 2010)

Now for some pics.. She is starting to look like a sexy young adult.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------



## mossys (Dec 27, 2010)

Morning m8's.........

Bloody Freezing here...girls are out in 0'c..poor little buggers..I can see them going blue* from here..
But..they need the light now they aren't in the cupboard.....







Blue*







The Oguns are doing exactly what I wanted...blue tinged bud...think quink ink blue
and I want XL ginger pistills on them too..3 of the 6 showing it.....
purple undersides on the leaf..

I Love it when a plan comes together....


















The other Oguns Oddity..she is Mad for an auto.
These are the Standards sitting at her feet in the same pot.







The DC F3....
watching these like a hawk..knowing they are suseptible to hermie..and I am only on 9.5 natural light...
couldn't really be on worse conditions.







Mind..there is the thought that if I hermied the Standard pheno out..I could pollenate the Afghan Hound and have beautiful fems...







FullD....THC Monster...







and how was your day...?


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 27, 2010)

good morning mossys looking gr8 as always im back with an update i know its not auto and dont realy belong here but as it was suposed to auto and this is where im gona hang 
as its autos im intrested in (need to get my hands on some of mossys seeds thay look so stable ) ok im thinking i got about 12 days left maybe 14 douse she look like she is gona make it that long ?
2 days ago 
today


----------



## mossys (Dec 27, 2010)

Morning stoneyhomer...they are looking Great m8....

I Think in 12-14 days they are gonna be Stink Monsters.

I'd keep them on water only now...they look as if they have finished...you will certainly get no more growth out of them..
they are only interested in ripening now.

Well grown m8...that is a well filled pot...

Thread dive...putting on the scuba JM....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 27, 2010)

mossys said:


> Morning m8's.........
> 
> Bloody Freezing here...girls are out in 0'c..poor little buggers..I can see them going blue* from here..
> But..they need the light now they aren't in the cupboard.....


Now thats cold my friend real cold. I too have been having cold days and nights, last night was in the teens and today is a high of 35f. Its been cold ever since Christmas as we got a white on here and it was the first since 1982. We just dont get snow here. but the freezing temps and rain we do get. 

None the less the girls look fantastic as usual and i am loving the size/color they have. The treated water has really done some wonders to your girls. I dont think i have ever seen your autos this big my friend 




> Blue*


Jealous ..............



> The Oguns are doing exactly what I wanted..


Glad to hear that my friend, its always good to see something come together. Especially when its something that you have worked for. If you are getting a 50/50 ratio of the trait that you want i am sure that it is coming into dom. I wouldn't be surprised if the next run of them you see a 75-80% dominance, that is depending on what males pollen you decided to hit it with.




> The other Oguns Oddity..she is Mad for an auto.
> These are the Standards sitting at her feet in the same pot.


Now shes a big bitch, i still think that you are right about this one being one that is good for lights in a room. The way she has brought all the bud site up is like what the ICU did and all that means is more buds !!! 



> FullD....THC Monster...
> 
> and how was your day...?



My day was great my friend and yours? And that THC monster looks like it may have quite the content  I havent seen anything like that yet but i have seen some interesting tric formations.... oh the world we cant see holds so much truth


----------



## mossys (Dec 27, 2010)

> Now thats cold my friend real cold. I too have been having cold days and nights, last night was in the teens and today is a high of 35f. Its been cold ever since Christmas as we got a white on here and it was the first since 1982. We just dont get snow here. but the freezing temps and rain we do get.


I have been watching it on the news..noticed Joker says he has been hit too.
I always say you can plant Acclimatised AF's out when you would put a tomato outdoor..
But..
I was wrong..they are tougher than tomatoes..my tomato has been Slaughtered sitting out in the same temps.



> The treated water has really done some wonders to your girls. I dont think i have ever seen your autos this big my friend


It has made them healthier..and the healthier they are..the more they will withstand.

I normally don't have them outdoor until mid January..where I have a 10 hour natural light pattern..
but since they decided to outgrow the cupboard..I'm stuck.

I've had to put the seedling on 24 hour light..just to maintain temps for them... 
hey-ho..roll with it.
I Think I cannot avoid it putting a stop on growth and bud..
I cannot even fert..
But..
there is nothing I can do about it.



> If you are getting a 50/50 ratio of the trait


I May have more...few more days should tell.
Anyway..they are fertilised...so I'll have my f4's to play with.
I am dead pleased with them.



> I havent seen anything like that yet but i have seen some interesting tric formations....


Gotta stiff neck yet...?


> oh the world we cant see holds so much truth


Isn't mother nature Amazing......kiss-ass

I Think the trics with the highly defined head..and jointed neck..
are the Hash trics..
you can see how the head containing the THC would snap and detatch for hash collection..
like little THC vials...

Pistil trics....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 27, 2010)

mossys said:


> I
> I always say you can plant Acclimatised AF's out when you would put a tomato outdoor..
> But..
> I was wrong..they are tougher than tomatoes..my tomato has been Slaughtered sitting out in the same temps.


I was going to give this a run to see what one of them would do in the weather out side here. I found a place that is out of sight but gets light, only issue is i now have to pay better attention to my yard at night where before i didnt think i had to. Id say it was about 2am and i was outside smoking a cigarette when i noticed something out of the corner of my eye. Walking through my back yard was a young female wondering through the night. she didnt see me as this time of year i always have my hunting clothes near by as they are the warmest in this weather. So i watched her walk through my back yard then past me to the front, i walked around the other side of the house to watch where she was going and she headed for the neighborhood above me. SO with that in mind there is no way i am putting anything outside. Plus i walked the yard the night after the snow and i saw more foot prints. So i know she is walking it a good bit. Im about to have to put a stop to it thought. 



> It has made them healthier..and the healthier they are..the more they will withstand.


True and this is what helps them pull out a great yield! I swear the changes in the last few weeks are amazing. Thats when i really pack on the weight




> I've had to put the seedling on 24 hour light..just to maintain temps for them...
> hey-ho..roll with it.


Thats right just roll with it my friend, i think that they will be fine. I was worried about this too and didnt want to run my lights 24/0 so i installed a mini heater and its doing its job keeping them warm at night. They stay at about 72 at night and about 80 through the day.





> I am dead pleased with them.


And i am too all the way over here my friend. I am especially loving the blue you have there. One of these days ill see the color gene, i guess its just not my time yet. I know i keep saying this but i guess i repeat it in hopes ill speak in into existence one day. The two Recently showing females from the JEMS even look like they are gonna be a white pheno.....i know that the pre flowers dont tell you much but once bud set comes along if there is no color then ill know it then  



> Gotta stiff neck yet...?


Getting there LOL 



> Isn't mother nature Amazing......kiss-ass


She really is and i love the things she has to offer



> like little THC vials...


Exactly what i was thinking my friend. I know that there are tons and tons of them on the ICU just waiting to raise up and show


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 27, 2010)

wow.. Lovey autos!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 27, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> wow.. Lovey autos!


i've shown you mine now i want to see yours...........


----------



## mossys (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Anon...Merry Christmas Bro...

Did you get what you were hoping for under the tree m8.....?

You Owe us a years worth of girlie pin-ups.....

FullD..checked before..and outta 6..1 looks as if it may stay all white.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 27, 2010)

mossys said:


> FullD..checked before..and outta 6..1 looks as if it may stay all white.


Nice my friend nice. Sounds to me that they are more like 95% color stable to me if there all shifting like that.
Now the question is if its genetic or cold induced. seeing that hey are all out side and then only one stayed white.....
Im going with genetic but time will tell .


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 27, 2010)

Good day all. My seeds are in town according to the tracking # so I needed to do some rearranging and prep a couple of things. While I had them out, they wanted to be photographed. They are such whores for the camera.
View attachment 1347884View attachment 1347885View attachment 1347886View attachment 1347887View attachment 1347888View attachment 1347889View attachment 1347890View attachment 1347891View attachment 1347892


----------



## dargo (Dec 27, 2010)

I got about 20 pages to catch up on  but for now... the colored speedy g. shes in a soil mix thats all wrong and has & has had the a-z of deficencys! but shes still hanging in there. smells like the dark purple bad betty/purple mazar


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Bighill (Dec 27, 2010)

Dargo, just cal/mag def there. 

The mag isn't as advanced as the cal. The spots are Cal, the mag is making the veins go green and the leves start to get pale. You just need to dose the shit out of them, not veg nutes but flower. Unless you are watering too much causing a deff or PH out causing it.. 
Those OGRyders are goingto do the same thing to you, mom was a mega cal/mag hog. I will pop mine when i weed the males from my current run. Tag team those babies.

I sure see this deff often. these days.


Lady hill is of her way home.. Off the the airport in a few min.


----------



## mossys (Dec 27, 2010)

> Lady hill is of her way home.. Off the the airport in a few min.


Good News BH...
Gutted about Snow White......
BUT..
it will come back again..hopefully next time with a touch of clorophyl..
verigated..you should be able to keep it alive.

Would have Loved to hold the pot in me hand and Gaze @ it...
at least I got to see a photo.



> Still the first albino AF


 YEAH..and it makes you our resident albino expert..
Because I have Never seen one before.




> Now the question is if its genetic or cold induced.


Nigerian Mother was coloured..
so..
to make sure I had the Nigerian dominant..I had to have that Blue colour..
rather than JEM dom purple.



> Im about to have to put a stop to it thought.


Aye m8...
cannot take the risk.
But once you get it sorted...I would give it a go.
When you have your own seed it doesn't cost anything if you lose them.
IF you can get them up to sex on lights..I Think they will take almost anything that mother nature throws..
as you can see with mine.
I don't expect full harvest..
but..
I'll be more than happy with what I get on those conditions.

Colour karma sent...

Now I Must get back a few pages and see what has been going on...



> They are such whores for the camera


Oh they are teflondummy...the look lovely from every angle...
But..
those overheads....mmm...mmmm...they make me want to Eat them..
You certainly have an AF Hand m8.
kudos.

HBS..Dana is getting more beautiful every day..
she reminds me of one of mine.
Are your buds coloured in the shots next to her...?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 27, 2010)

mossys said:


> HBS..Dana is getting more beautiful every day..
> she reminds me of one of mine.
> Are your buds coloured in the shots next to her...?


Not sure what you mean when you say coloured Mossy. Some of the tips are fire engine red. Other than that, the buds are all white.


----------



## JonnnyPColeman (Dec 27, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I think that you will like the results with this. I have recently discovered a new additive to add to the rain water when feeding. Seems that seaweed kelp is a great stimulator. I have been adding it to the rain water now for about a month and i can tell it has accelerated the growth pattern.



Does this mess with the PH at all? -- just wondering...I imagine that it would.


----------



## mossys (Dec 27, 2010)

Nowt to worry about HBS..must be shadows at the bottom of the calyx...







FullD..what you were saying about water marks....
I've Hallmarked them....with the name...

JM..some of those girls are getting serious bud fattening..
Putting the Ltr bottle there really shows the height of them..
some of the tall elegant ones remind me of Thai's..
exotic.
Full grow room makes me smile...and they all look as if they are smiling back....

(Your girls is making eyes at me........)













3 colours on the DC's


----------



## Bighill (Dec 27, 2010)

> it will come back again..hopefully next time with a touch of clorophyl..


That's what makes me ok with it. I know i'll see it again. Just a numbers game. Hopefully next time, like you say a little more green. It's going to be a gonner for sure. Just helping un pack and stuff. After that i'll get some pics up. 



> Would have Loved to hold the pot in me hand and Gaze @ it...


It was some thing else. One day you'll get one. It was from your lines. I just wish i was the expert because it made it.. Not from "what not to do" 
I can't beat myself up over it, alot of ones i red about died early on. Especially the pure white ones. We will find out in the summer, these are beeing run for seeds. So i'll roll the dice on the same lines of ICU, see what a mass germ shows.

@HBS: She is looking perky mate, that's more like it. Give her a shot of feed next time, should be large enough to handle a 3/4 to full dose.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 27, 2010)

> I think that you will like the results with this. I have recently discovered a new additive to add to the rain water when feeding. Seems that seaweed kelp is a great stimulator. I have been adding it to the rain water now for about a month and i can tell it has accelerated the growth pattern.


I've said before kelp is like roids. now u see why i was testing it on seedlings. When i got all those males on the JEMS. Foliar fed is the BEST app if you can do it. The amino acids in it aren't takes up "as well" by the roots", but the leaves can absorb it better.

@JonnnyPColeman Not enough to justify not using it. I like the dry mix to add to soil. but the bottled stuff is good too. Cold extraction stuff is best. Amino acids come out intact that way.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 27, 2010)

I see what you are saying now Mossy. She does seem to be a little coloured.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok so here are some pics of the albino. Could be the last.

Doesn't look tooo bad.. wait.






Sad.. There is new growth in there, but i doubt it will last much longer.






When you compare the growth of the others.. There is no comparison. It is just too close to quazi moto i geuss.






And the group of them. Not bad for a week above dirt. Can't wait to get them into some amended soil.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

> JM..some of those girls are getting serious bud fattening..
> Putting the Ltr bottle there really shows the height of them..
> some of the tall elegant ones remind me of Thai's..
> exotic.
> ...


They are smiling back  and they ARE making eyes at you... and me and everyone else... told you they were little whores!

Just swtiched back to MH last night to give them a little flux... was gonna run that the rest of the flower cycle... but then I got the light meter out... and remembered just how much less light MH produces compared to HPS.... so tonight I'm swithing back to HPS... lol just can't help tweakin'! lol

Wish they had not gotten soo leggy... think I'm gonna size-down one on pots for next round or start up the mossy multi technique (wiggle wiggle)... btw I did a little review last nigh and discovered all that height came on between days 26 and 40.


@BH - damn! hope she holds in there dude!
J


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 27, 2010)

View attachment 1348307 A late Christmas gift from the postman. ready to run baby


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

nice teffy nice!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 27, 2010)

I took a few tester buds from the ALF#3 & Himalayan Blue Diesel today...
Here are a few pics of my grow...
10 FEMALES SO FAR!
THANK THE GREEN GODS! THANK MOSSY FOR THE EXCEPTIONAL BREEDING!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice NC! lookin good... I like your lineup of FF nutes in the background in pic 3 and the leaf color on pic one is really cool!



J

ps merry christmas!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 27, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Nice NC! lookin good... I like your lineup of FF nutes in the background in pic 3 and the leaf color on pic one is really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks brother, Merry Christmas to you man...
I can't find any problems that could have caused that leaf color and the pH is dead on... Anybody have an idea of what could have caused it?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah pic one is nice! She sure didn't suffer from that one late watering eh!

Looking great NC.
Bh.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 27, 2010)

> Anybody have an idea of what could have caused it?


Delta9thc on IC had this happen from one of his lines. I think he posted it in the "Mutants and Strange things" thread. If memory servers, i think he posted it in reply to some one asking about albinos.. Wouldn't it be some thing is this ablino thing started poping out of all, mossys lines.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

looks like a genetic thing to me... just a little vario tweak... maybe it's mossys secret water mark he didn't tell us about! lol



J


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Yeah pic one is nice! She sure didn't suffer from that one late watering eh!
> 
> Looking great NC.
> Bh.


Just lost a few sucker leaves and tips of some...
Thanks for the kind words brother...
I've been reading your posts since I started growing indoors and you are one of the people that I take words as gospil...lol


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Delta9thc on IC had this happen from one of his lines. I think he posted it in the "Mutants and Strange things" thread. If memory servers, i think he posted it in reply to some one asking about albinos.. Wouldn't it be some thing is this ablino thing started poping out of all, mossys lines.


 Thats exactly what I was thinking BH...

It would be sweet if all of the new growth is albino... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bighill (Dec 27, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> looks like a genetic thing to me... just a little vario tweak... maybe it's mossys secret water mark he didn't tell us about! lol
> 
> 
> 
> J


Yeah it's crazy. i was saying to FD, mossy's lines have givin me soo many firsts'. Soo unique. Truely an honour to do test grows for mossy.

Edit fixed url. more on the page.
Yeah Neal mate. Check out this page.. Nice https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=30963&highlight=albino&page=2

When mossy talks about a verigated albino, that's when some parts are green others white on the same plant. Those will sruvive, the ones like mine usually always die.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 27, 2010)

Group shot of 10 females-


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Yeah it's crazy. i was saying to FD, mossy's lines have givin me soo many firsts'. Soo unique. Truely an honour to do test grows for mossy.
> 
> Edit fixed url. more on the page.
> Yeah Neal mate. Check out this page.. Nice https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=30963&highlight=albino&page=2
> ...


 I hadn't saw your post yet but I was just assuming and I told my Dad that the ones with a little green should survive...
Thanks for the URL, I'm checking it out now...


----------



## Bighill (Dec 27, 2010)

> I've been reading your posts since I started growing indoors and you are one of the people that I take words as gospil...lol


Thanks mate. Means alot.  
Cheers.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 27, 2010)

> FD...
I just wanted to tell you that at the moment I'm unemployed and have a lot of free time on my hands...
Your thread is the onlt thing keeping me sane, I wake up and take my morning dose of info and pics...
Thank you, FullDuplex!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> > FD...
> I just wanted to tell you that at the moment I'm unemployed and have a lot of free time on my hands...
> Your thread is the onlt thing keeping me sane, I wake up and take my morning dose of info and pics...
> Thank you, FullDuplex!


I'm unemployed cuz its winter... but all the same... I must second that... its making my winter go by sooooo much easier!


thanks ALL!

J


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 27, 2010)

@BH just saw the albino pic m8, looks like it won't make it...too bad...hopefully there 
will be others in the near future.

checked your email lately?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah mate, have a reply fired off. I want to use one in my sig. 



> BH just saw the albino pic m8, looks like it won't make it...too bad...hopefully there
> will be others in the near future.


Yeah it's a shame.. 

I was JUST reading that some one kept theirs (all white) alive longer using sugar in the waterings. I hope i get one that is half and half.. I could at least keep that one alive.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

You know, since you mention sugar... I've been studying micro tissue culture lately, and one thing to note in tissue culture, they did a study where they tested 4 levels of sugar across autotrophic and noon-autotrophic atmospheres (co2 injected and not) and they discovered that the plants that responded DRastically better were the ones that recieved no sugar and 1500 ppm CO2... tehn the the ones with sugar, and then the other died.... they made the comment on the point that the plants needed a carbon source... but that it could come from the medium or via transpiration in co2 form... maybe a little co2 chamber for them would help them get started better?

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

mossy... i cant seem to find your advice on cloning autos from before... wanna take cuttings and light dep em and try to get some male sperm outta em! wanna make seeds! call me Johnny Pot seed!


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 27, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> mossy... i cant seem to find your advice on cloning autos from before... wanna take cuttings and light dep em and try to get some male sperm outta em! wanna make seeds! call me Johnny Pot seed!


 I posted about this about 50 pages back...lol
I think this would work great, Try it m8!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I posted about this about 50 pages back...lol
> I think this would work great, Try it m8!


already setup for it... using vermiculite as a "medium" more for standing stability... gonna take a clone of each strain in a tall, medium and short pheno... and track my crossing to produce (3 strains X 3 versions of each X matching strain for each plus cultiple crosses.... I gotta go chart this shit out in my tracker log so I know WTF when its all done... its incredilbe how 3 strains in 1 generation can produce 62 different genetic variations depending how they are crossed ! lol

so... I understand that clones for autos can be taken rgiht froma flowering plant correct? like, I can clip a bud with some stem on it and "root it" or at least put it in a mild solution of nutes and then light dep it... now the queston i have is... light dep immediately... is that ok? or do i need to give them someestablishment time before light shocking? all i really want is some damn pollen... ROFL... I sound like a "CGSW" today... aka a C-- Guzzling Sl-t whore... lol

any advice?

J

EDIT: gonna just make a tall and short version... total 12 plants... 2 of each for redundancy

also, do you think I should adjust the ph of the solution for them or should I leave it at 8.3 to help shock toward male flowers?


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 27, 2010)

@BH i sent some more

zen


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey JM, you said earlier that you have LST'd your auto's before; how early did you start tying down?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

I did? I never LST'd an auto... only photos... but from what I've seen... pretty much as soon as its tall enough to start twisting and tweaking in different directions... I think hisser could give yu a better idea on that as I see he's SCROGGIN and froggin over there!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 27, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> I did? I never LST'd an auto... only photos... but from what I've seen... pretty much as soon as its tall enough to start twisting and tweaking in different directions... I think hisser could give yu a better idea on that as I see he's SCROGGIN and froggin over there!


I thought you did, someone was talking about topping and I thought you responded that you had LST'd but would never top an Auto due to their short life span.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

I did respond about topping... and reccomended lsting in place of topping... but I'm not personally experinced... was just passing on the info... sort of a store-and-forward kinda thing


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 27, 2010)

Its all good, I'll just use my best judgment.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Its all good, I'll just use my best judgment.


I'm sure with your judgement, you'll be fine....


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've LST'ed autos, It seems to induce flowering earlier...
Anybody else find this conclusion?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I've LST'ed autos, It seems to induce flowering earlier...
> Anybody else find this conclusion?


I hadn't heard that before... good to know... or at least consider... you must have had experience with this tho... do you think thats because the plants sees it as as "stress" anyway? Like, in nature, maybe its in a deer path and getting trampled?

alsoNC.. can you tell me any answers on my last questions on cloning and crossing? also heres a chart... can you tell me if I'm messed up anywhere?


also, how long can i store pollen in refrig? 2 moths? keep it in a plastic bag sealed with a paper towel for mosture or something?
thanks
J


----------



## Bighill (Dec 27, 2010)

JM: Put the pollen in the freezer, with a few grains of rice in it. Moisture is the mortal enemy of pollen. Try to get all the plant bits out of it as you can.

Should store for a LONG time. I've got some auto assasin pollen, that has kept for over 16 months now. Try to avoid taking the whole thing in and out of the freezer. The changes in temp so fast will create muisture on the pollen and reduce the shelf life.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

Bighill said:


> JM: Put the pollen in the freezer, with a few grains of rice in it. Moisture is the mortal enemy of pollen. Try to get all the plant bits out of it as you can.
> 
> Should store for a LONG time. I've got some auto assasin pollen, that has kept for over 16 months now. Try to avoid taking the whole thing in and out of the freezer. The changes in temp so fast will create muisture on the pollen and reduce the shelf life.


 
shit mna... thanks for the advice... I knew somebody on here could help... just wanted to be prepped... did you check my chart and stuff? can you offer any advice on that stuff?

thanks again

J


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 27, 2010)

@JM maybe you could store them in a couple(or more) of containers so you can avoid taking the whole thing out of the freezer like BH said, and use just what you need.

@BH got the email...nice name...hahaha


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah.. I think I'll be ok on that... just use cryo-geneics lab mode...  one of the upsides of really cold winters... no enviro adjust needed for freezing and below temps!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 27, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> > FD...
> I just wanted to tell you that at the moment I'm unemployed and have a lot of free time on my hands...
> Your thread is the onlt thing keeping me sane, I wake up and take my morning dose of info and pics...
> Thank you, FullDuplex!


Ahh Neal make a grown man blush.......

Thanks bro i really appreciate it, but it wouldnt be what it is with out the rest of you.
All the input, pics, discussions, methods, remedy's, breeding info, and great vibe
has really been the driver and it has all came from all of us not just one.

This is why Auto growers are a different kind. They all seem to get along as they all share one interest.
Here ive noticed its not about what strain you have or who has the frostiest plants.
Sure we all LOVE to see that stuff and possess it, but the crowd seems to see things a little different.
Everyone is willing to lend a hand and pass the information, making us all successful in what we do.
and thats all i wanted to see, so thank you NC and the rest of the crew out there as well.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah, its truly a beautiful thing... I've looked around other threads and forums and I see a lot of "back-jumping" kinda shit... everyone seems to genuinely be cool in here... its nice to see...

FD... any chance I can get a little advice / direction on my posts in the last coupl pages? tryin to set up for pollen snag 1 !



J


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 27, 2010)

@JM yeah you might need cryo stuff judging from the chart you have a few posts down...you'll have some serious crosses
best of luck man


peace

zen


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 27, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> yeah, its truly a beautiful thing... I've looked around other threads and forums and I see a lot of "back-jumping" kinda shit... everyone seems to genuinely be cool in here... its nice to see...
> 
> FD... any chance I can get a little advice / direction on my posts in the last coupl pages? tryin to set up for pollen snag 1 !
> 
> ...


You bet digging through it as we speak. This thing grew 3 pages in about 3 hours today lol 

tons of stuff


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

@ FD - word! lol
@ zen ... could u clarifiy a little on the cryogenics part?

ps . just smoked an early scap bud from my BB... whew! nice frikin buzz!


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 27, 2010)

@ JM ohhh...i don't know...there may be labs where you are that would store it for you(like sperm banks)
but i think the freezer will do fine. peace


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 27, 2010)

Mossys said:


> FullD..what you were saying about water marks....
> I've Hallmarked them....with the name...


I Like that, nice little Mossy touch. We now have the Mossy Wiggle, K.I.S.S, and Hallmark 



Bighill said:


> Ok so here are some pics of the albino. Could be the last.


Sad to hear this bro, but like you said it will be seen again. They always are 
I hope that you get one that is partial albino, every grower needs an enigma i think
Its what drives them to perfect each choice they make to one day see what they want.



John Mondello said:


> also, do you think I should adjust the ph of the solution for them or should I leave it at 8.3 to help shock toward male flowers?


Im hoping that the starting point of your solution or base water is 8.3. Forgive me if im wrong as we have had so much info in that time. If thats the case then im not freaking out in my brain that you have been running that the whole time LOL

Im not sure on pH shock so to speak, i know it can be a form of stress which can educe nanners but im not sure how to go about it. Other than just leeching the soil to completely change the pH. Im having to raise mine a bit to make Mg pick up a little better and it can be a process.



> also, how long can i store pollen in refrig? 2 moths? keep it in a plastic bag sealed with a paper towel for mosture or something?


Like BH said for some time. I have some in freeze and other in a cold fridge to keep at bay. i use whats in the fridge first and then when i need more i get it. The pollen i had in the fridge was about 2 or so months old and i hit the ICU with it and the seeds are forming nicely. Stuff seems to hold its strength well.

I keep mine in a air tight sterilized vial with silica gel balls to grab the access moisture.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

ahhh ok... word... thanks man... 

peace


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

Im hoping that the starting point of your solution or base water is 8.3. Forgive me if im wrong as we have had so much info in that time. If thats the case then im not freaking out in my brain that you have been running that the whole time LOL


first, thank for the response FD... second... I am buffering my water to around 6-6.5 (leveled out at 6.2) and things are stable... my plan is to simply take cuttings and use them as a "clone" to force male and then use the nanners...  your advice hepls... thank you... I think I wont mess with the ph as I'm going to be light depping as well and I want them to survive long enough to devlop nanners.. if I recall correctly mossy said 4 days light dep will trigger the nanners...

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 27, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> I my plan is to simply take cuttings and use them as a "clone" to force male and then use the nanners...


Yep light dep will trigger it and i do believe he said 4 hrs. One other thing i was thinking is i am not sure how they are going to respond to the cut and re root. I think that may just be the stress alone you need to get what you want. You may be killing two birds with one stone my man. will be interesting to watch.


----------



## locoyou2 (Dec 27, 2010)

when do you guys start giving you plants nutrients


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

ok... thanks for the all the guide points... lemme see if I can land this one right on the runway.

oh... as in 4hrs a day? or just 4 hours light change (less light)


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

typically not until day 21 if the soil has nutes in it already aka - FF ocean forest mix... otherwise... a very very light does at about10-14 days


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 27, 2010)

locoyou2 said:


> when do you guys start giving you plants nutrients


This depends on several things. JM talked about the soil. The medium is important as to when you need to add it. Most of us grow organic, general compo till sex and then add ferts as we go. It depends on the strain as well some like them early some like them late. It depends on what they want so you have to listen to them and see what they need.

Something to note. IF using FF line, watch the TB it has a hell of a pH drop in it. I tested some tap water to get an idea. I get 7.0 out of the tap and i added the suggested dose to the water and checked it an hr later. I did not buffer the water. Tested an hour later it hit 6.0 thats serious. Word of caution to soil guys. If you are using a medium like compo or FFOF or anything that has a greater "hold" to it, be careful on the induction of TB be damn sure that you test it after you let it bubble a little. It could drop you 1 point on the scale and that locks out some needed elements.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks for the warning on that FD... hadn't tested this... will def double note for next tb addition!

J


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 27, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> This depends on several things. JM talked about the soil. The medium is important as to when you need to add it. Most of us grow organic, general compo till sex and then add ferts as we go. It depends on the strain as well some like them early some like them late. It depends on what they want so you have to listen to them and see what they need.
> 
> Something to note. IF using FF line, watch the TB it has a hell of a pH drop in it. I tested some tap water to get an idea. I get 7.0 out of the tap and i added the suggested dose to the water and checked it an hr later. I did not buffer the water. Tested an hour later it hit 6.0 thats serious. Word of caution to soil guys. If you are using a medium like compo or FFOF or anything that has a greater "hold" to it, be careful on the induction of TB be damn sure that you test it after you let it bubble a little. It could drop you 1 point on the scale and that locks out some needed elements.


I just checked and adjusted the ph for the recommend dosage of my big bud before I fed the girls and that shit initially clocked in at 4.8. I am guessing that most of the bloom nutes out there are quite acidic. I am going to have to track down that dude that said he just got some BB and wanted info on it. I think its a good rule of thumb to ph anything that you give to your babies.


----------



## BuddhaThai (Dec 27, 2010)

Holy Crap FullD!
I just got your pm from over at the other forum (where I'm know as Ty), referring me over here. This is a huge thread! Need to kick back with a smoke to prepare to read through this monster! Hahaha!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 27, 2010)

BuddhaThai said:


> Holy Crap FullD!
> I just got your pm from over at the other forum (where I'm know as Ty), referring me over here. This is a huge thread! Need to kick back with a smoke to prepare to read through this monster! Hahaha!


lol glad you made it over, sit back and give it a good read. There is a ton of info as well as pics.
Glad to have ya here hope to see some ladies soon.

FD


----------



## GrOwMeSoMeNuGs (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been lurking on this thread for a bit so I will throw up these pics of my Blue Himalaya Diesels on day 47....

My "stuff": 400w hps 3x3x6.5 tent, using Technaflora nutes schedule at 2/3rds strength every third watering and snowstorm ultra every watering, gravity will be used on 2 consecutive waterings somewhere around day 60. plan on chopping all on day 70 as of now although I might just pick up a scope because I have one I feel will be an EARLY bloomer. Anyways I will quit my high ramblings... thats a one gallon jug on the left....heres the pics!


----------



## ddayvault (Dec 28, 2010)

holy shit p1lmao


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 28, 2010)

GrOwMeSoMeNuGs said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for a bit so I will throw up these pics of my Blue Himalaya Diesels on day 47....
> 
> My "stuff": 400w hps 3x3x6.5 tent, using Technaflora nutes schedule at 2/3rds strength every third watering and snowstorm ultra every watering, gravity will be used on 2 consecutive waterings somewhere around day 60. plan on chopping all on day 70 as of now although I might just pick up a scope because I have one I feel will be an EARLY bloomer. Anyways I will quit my high ramblings... thats a one gallon jug on the left....heres the pics!
> 
> View attachment 1349144View attachment 1349145View attachment 1349146View attachment 1349147View attachment 1349148View attachment 1349149


Nicey nice! Those look real chunkky there. I have been trying to figure out what strains that I want to run with next and BHD has been on my top 5 for a while now and it very well could have just jumped into the top 3.


----------



## GrOwMeSoMeNuGs (Dec 28, 2010)

ddayvault said:


> holy shit p1lmao


Whats funny or "weird" I call that plant the "Hand grenade" but that is one big ass clump of buds... its now about the size of a youth football.... but even when you are close it appears to be one big ass football sized hunk o weed!

like I said best reference in the pic is that 1 gallon picture set directly next to my pots... input?


----------



## GrOwMeSoMeNuGs (Dec 28, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Nicey nice! Those look real chunkky there. I have been trying to figure out what strains that I want to run with next and BHD has been on my top 5 for a while now and it very well could have just jumped into the top 3.


I take it I am doing something right lol


----------



## mossys (Dec 28, 2010)

Morning muggles.....

I Think you lot talk even more than me...
could that even be Possible....

I've had a quick thread dive and eveything is looking great....
might get back later.
One of the Mothers has been taken to hospital in the UK..
so we are running through phone calls and updates...
and just waiting to see if we need to get a flight.



> (where I'm know as Ty),


Ty..as in Ty_Catcha..(sp)......?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 28, 2010)

mossy... sorry to hear about "one of the mothers"

n mornin!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 28, 2010)

Can anyone give me some insight on LST'ing an Auto? Basically my plan was to wait until it was about 5 inches tall, then tie her down.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 28, 2010)

LST stands for Low Stress Training and is another form of supercropping, many times referred to as LST super cropping. This technique involves bending and tying the plants branches to manipulate the plant into a more preferred growth shape. This method of training works very well for indoor growers who need to illuminate their plants using overhead lights. Since light intensity greatly diminishes with increased distance (Inverse-square law) LSTing can be used to keep all growth tips (meristem) at the same distance from the light and can achieve optimal light exposure. LST can be used in conjunction with topping, since topping increases axial growth (side shoots). Topping is often done a few weeks before beginning LSTing. LSTing works by changing the distribution of hormones, more specifically Auxins, in the plant.

wikipedia blip on it if that helps any


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 28, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/6834-how-lst-low-stress-training.html

there we go.. thats what i was looking for..as well as this...
View attachment 1349267



View attachment 1349275View attachment 1349272h


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> One of the Mothers has been taken to hospital in the UK..
> so we are running through phone calls and updates...
> and just waiting to see if we need to get a flight.


My thoughts are with you my friend. karma sent that everything is ok and checks out
this is always a hard thing, especially this time of year.

Were here for ya my friend.



> Ty..as in Ty_Catcha..(sp)......?


 and yep thats him he messaged me last night to find us


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 28, 2010)

So, it is twelve hours later and two blue himalaya diesel seeds have cracked open and been potted. I need to find something to reign in the odor. I have been letting it run wild and I think I need to get a handle on it. I should also say that I live in a one bedroom apartment in the nice end of town. my front door is about 75 feet from the rental office. Whatever solution I find needs to be cheap. Even though I haven't had to buy weed in a month or two I am tapped out after Christmas


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 28, 2010)

In the my two cents department, I would say that I keep any training to a minimum. I may spread branches apart or pull them back in with pipe cleaners or something similar. they make a foam covered wire for training. It will hold its shape and lets me form a plant a little as it grows. I guess it is just my preference and it suits my space. I have to ask you Hitman, why do you feel like you need to LST at around five inches? What size is your space? Usually I let them show me their phenotype first and then if they need sculpting they get it.


----------



## dargo (Dec 28, 2010)

watch out for hermies if your HBD are fem beans.

good karma sent your way mossy

Is that hisser I see in the house


----------



## Medical Grade (Dec 28, 2010)

My Himalayan blue diesel hermied.. Oh and this thread is getting ReDANKulously huge!


----------



## dargo (Dec 28, 2010)

@ mossy

loads of pages ago just after I said I was going to knock soil growing indoors on the head you sujested some basic compost? I think, I get lost in this thread. what did you reccomend to me 

I started 6 bad betty x nirvana skys which are going in hempy buckets, but I got other stuff I wouldnt mind going in soil if I could only find your recomended soil/compost??


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey guys morning to all hope everyone had a good christmas. Ahhhh i need some help please she was doing so well too. Whats wrong with her an fix?? Looking good everyone !!!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 28, 2010)

They are regular mixed sex beans. I feel like I should only have to pay for the genes once. I don't need to trade a weed dealer in for a seed dealer. At least not a full-time seed dealer


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 28, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> In the my two cents department, I would say that I keep any training to a minimum. I may spread branches apart or pull them back in with pipe cleaners or something similar. they make a foam covered wire for training. It will hold its shape and lets me form a plant a little as it grows. I guess it is just my preference and it suits my space. I have to ask you Hitman, why do you feel like you need to LST at around five inches? What size is your space? Usually I let them show me their phenotype first and then if they need sculpting they get it.


I don't have to. I just want to do something different for the Auto Comp. I am using two tiered pots like what FD does, but I plan on LST'ing around the rim of the second pot. I figure I need about 5 inches or so before I can tie it down to the bottom(second pot) and start working it around. I was just wondering if Auto's are finicky to this type of thing and if 5 inches is too short to start tying down.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 28, 2010)

XxK2xX said:


> Hey guys morning to all hope everyone had a good christmas. Ahhhh i need some help please she was doing so well too. Whats wrong with her an fix?? Looking good everyone !!!



I think I know what this is...I think this is a Calcium deficiency. You can put a teaspoon of epsom salt to a gallon of water and fix it. I would let one of the more experienced vets chime in before just taking my word for it though. I've learned a ton from these guys.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 28, 2010)

dargo said:


> @ mossy
> 
> loads of pages ago just after I said I was going to knock soil growing indoors on the head you sujested some basic compost? I think, I get lost in this thread. what did you reccomend to me
> 
> I started 6 bad betty x nirvana skys which are going in hempy buckets, but I got other stuff I wouldnt mind going in soil if I could only find your recomended soil/compost??


you got it my friend, general compo is what we are using well Mossy and I anyway. I start off with some general no pre-ferted soil. I use cow compo seems to do good things.
I just take it out of the bag mix in some sterile perlite and then let them grow to sex this way and then add nutes when needed.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 28, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> I don't have to. I just want to do something different for the Auto Comp. I am using two tiered pots like what FD does, but I plan on LST'ing around the rim of the second pot. I figure I need about 5 inches or so before I can tie it down to the bottom(second pot) and start working it around. I was just wondering if Auto's are finicky to this type of thing and if 5 inches is too short to start tying down.


 That's cool I am starting 3 mixed sex BHDs and picking one to enter as soon as they show green. Could end up being a male but it's anything goes so I will just grow a bull of a male if need be.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 28, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> That's cool I am starting 3 mixed sex BHDs and picking one to enter as soon as they show green. Could end up being a male but it's anything goes so I will just grow a bull of a male if need be.


I hear ya. I am getting really close to needing a male for some pollen. Like you, I don't want to substitute a weed dealer for a seed dealer. I don't sell, but share with a few buds from time to time to keep the good karma flowing.


----------



## mossys (Dec 28, 2010)

dargo....

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=universal+compost&x=22&y=18&fh_start_index=0&ts=1293549308935

£4.28 for 70 ltrs.

That will get them to 12-14 days without any feed...
then I give them a little tickle with 50% dilute veg fert..(or tomato veg fert if you are Really covert..)
just to give them a bit energy for sex.
Then 1 or 2 feeds per week with 50% dilute flower fert....(or tomato fruit fert..)
depending on conditions.
If it is dank/low light I don't feed at all...

Cheers m8's...we are hoping because she is old..that it is just precautionary that they took her in..
waiting the results of an MRI.
It is just a bugger dealing with hospitals etc over the phone when you aren't in the same country.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> dargo....
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=universal+compost&x=22&y=18&fh_start_index=0&ts=1293549308935
> 
> ...


I can imagine. Hope everything is okay. I'll send some prayers that way.


----------



## dargo (Dec 28, 2010)

Medical Grade said:


> My Himalayan blue diesel hermied.. Oh and this thread is getting ReDANKulously huge!


My box party was ruined by the fem bean HBD hermies  first 2 shots was before I noticed, the last shot is after


----------



## dargo (Dec 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> dargo....
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=universal+compost&x=22&y=18&fh_start_index=0&ts=1293549308935
> 
> ...



Nice one  going to get some now!

Hope all goes well, you can have the rest of my good karma I was going to share out this year to send to the hospital


----------



## dargo (Dec 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> you got it my friend, general compo is what we are using well Mossy and I anyway. I start off with some general no pre-ferted soil. I use cow compo seems to do good things.
> I just take it out of the bag mix in some sterile perlite and then let them grow to sex this way and then add nutes when needed.


My J A Bowers mix I used for a few years is pre fert tomato grow bags, it was kinda backwards to what your doing, I would have to veg feed but when it came to flowering the was enough food in the soil to get the girls well into flowering.

I founf out this afternoon I made a big fuckup, I got my hard water and soft water canna terra flores mixed up so after mixing my nutes I ajust the PH, but cos I been using soft water nutes with hard water I been having to add way to much phosphoric acid which has fucked things up with nute uptake. that with the problems from my soil mix (my compost I added is way to hot) things havnt been going great!

Mossy that B&Q one has 3 reveiws, all 1 star. did they just get a bad batch, I had some J A Bowers like that so I binned it.


Don't buy "I usually buy ordinary B&Q compost, but I needed 6 if I was to get the 3 for £10 offer. There were only 2 ordinary left, so opted for the non-peat stuff, thought no worries as other type excellent. I was horrified unlike the ordinary compost this was dry/brittle and smelt very sweet/musty like it had began to rot. It also had a white look about it as if it was mouldy. Should have returned the bag, but dad said the others were the same!!! He so had just battled on to get the trees in regardless of its condition. If it is as bad as it appeared it could do young trees more harm than good and I doubt if they will gain much goodness from it!"


apalling "Thought it looked a bit rough when I opened it but carried on. Seeds - failed to germinate; cuttings - died; re-potted houseplant - looks decidedly unhappy. Small mushrooms sprouted both indoors and out - shouldn't this stuff be sterile? Really disappointed that the only peat-free compost at B & Q is such a poor advertisement for an eco-friendly alternative."


worst compost ever "got 3 bags for 10pounds it was a compleat waist of money we planted containers of seeds from [email protected] in to compost up to now four weeks later not a sign of anything growing always had compost but first and last time to use peat free we have always purchest [email protected] product in past with no problem"



Or is it just that there growing other things to what we are growing


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 28, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Can anyone give me some insight on LST'ing an Auto? Basically my plan was to wait until it was about 5 inches tall, then tie her down.


I just started LST on one of my ER's because she was refusing to stretch. She was just around 5 or 6 inches at a month old. . She seems to responding well to it. I started using tent stakes because I ran out of pipe cleaners and they are easier to push into the dirt. 

Here is Tessa . At the very front is her top. Just behind that is where the base of the stalk is, then it starts to break left around the outside of the pot leading to the top you see. (If I wasn't feeling lazy at the moment I would have marked out a line on the pic to indicate where the stalk is, but I am sure you get the idea.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 28, 2010)

dargo said:


> watch out for hermies if your HBD are fem beans.
> 
> good karma sent your way mossy
> 
> Is that hisser I see in the house


Why do you suppose HBD fems are more likely to hermie? I really wanted to get some of those beans but if this really holds true with HBD's then I am back to square 1 at choosing my next strains. I would really like to try some of Kannabia's autos but the few things that I have heard has not been good.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 28, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Why do you suppose HBD fems are more likely to hermie? I really wanted to get some of those beans but if this really holds true with HBD's then I am back to square 1 at choosing my next strains. I would really like to try some of Kannabia's autos but the few things that I have heard has not been good.


 Get the mixed sex beans. Less chance to hermi and the opportunity to breed your own seed stock. 10 mixed sex beans are the same price as 5 fem beans for most of the short stuff strains.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 28, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Get the mixed sex beans. Less chance to hermi and the opportunity to breed your own seed stock. 10 mixed sex beans are the same price as 5 fem beans for most of the short stuff strains.


I absolutely love the idea of breeding some. I really don't have the room for it while trying to keep my smoke jars stocked. Maybe I will build a small box for breeding. But that will have to be further down the road. I am sort of strapped for cash after Christmas like most people.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 28, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Why do you suppose HBD fems are more likely to hermie? I really wanted to get some of those beans but if this really holds true with HBD's then I am back to square 1 at choosing my next strains. I would really like to try some of Kannabia's autos but the few things that I have heard has not been good.


SS has problems with their feminized beans...
I buy 10 packs of regular HBD and have had 1 male out of 25 beans...
RRF is producing all females also, 10-10 females so far...
I would just buy regular HBD or RRF because the female ratio is amazing with their regular beans, Their feminized beans may as well be called Male beans.haha
Also their feminized HBD are really short and mangie looking while their regular HBD grow amazingly.



Harry Bald Sack said:


> I absolutely love the idea of breeding some. I really don't have the room for it while trying to keep my smoke jars stocked. Maybe I will build a small box for breeding. But that will have to be further down the road. I am sort of strapped for cash after Christmas like most people.


 I like their mixed pack but its hard to tell what strain you are growing with each individual plant.
Anybody with some exp. growing SS strains would be able to tell whats whats but even then there are some test crosses and accidental crosses that would be unknown...


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 28, 2010)

@ Mossy...
I tried a little test bud from the ALF#3 it was good to be about 20 days from harvest...
This is gonna be some fiery shit man, Major props!!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> Cheers m8's...we are hoping because she is old..that it is just precautionary that they took her in..
> waiting the results of an MRI.
> It is just a bugger dealing with hospitals etc over the phone when you aren't in the same country.


I hear ya i am more than 10 hrs away from my fam i couldn't imagine being in another country
its hard enough to get there when your just a few states away i couldn't imagine another country

I hope the results from the MRI are good and it was a precaution rather than a search for a cause.

Thoughts are with you my friend and karma sent


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 28, 2010)

Just a thought, any of you guys from Montana?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just checked out Flash website and while viewing their gallery under the Super Auto picture I noticed that the pictures of huge ass plants are of Pure Ruderalis but listed as a Super Auto...
Doesn't this just look like a Ruderalis plant to you guys? How decieving can one get?
This kind of shit is what gives the Auto haters reason to hate!


----------



## Bighill (Dec 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> One of the Mothers has been taken to hospital in the UK..
> so we are running through phone calls and updates...
> and just waiting to see if we need to get a flight.


Our thoughts are with you mate. Hope she comes through it.

Bh.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 28, 2010)

love surfin the web on my New mac book pro 

anyways im chopin 2morro, ill post pics as i trim/dry


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 28, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I just checked out Flash website and while viewing their gallery under the Super Auto picture I noticed that the pictures of huge ass plants are of Pure Ruderalis but listed as a Super Auto...
> Doesn't this just look like a Ruderalis plant to you guys? How decieving can one get?
> This kind of shit is what gives the Auto haters reason to hate!
> 
> View attachment 1349613


To me it looks like a giant rudy.
This just goes to show you NC that there are so many people that want in on this share of the market and will do ANYTHING to make there shit look better than the others. I hate that state of mind as well as that type of greed. I have to agree with you its the main reason people are afraid of autos other than the fact that they all still think its a rudy dom plant. Its just not like that any more with autos. Just goes to show that old dogs sometimes just wont learn new tricks yet like to deceive everyone to think they do.


----------



## BuddhaThai (Dec 28, 2010)

mossys said:


> Ty..as in Ty_Catcha..(sp)......?


That's right my canna-brother! 
Have had to make some changes in my rooms here. 
Went from 2 rooms (1 grow/mother/clone, 1 flower) to a single room just flower-only. 
Long story behind it but it's for the best in the long run (short story - my teenage daughter now lives with me.) 
Anyway still have your beans. Didn't want to plant them under 12/12 so waiting until Spring for outdoor containers. 
Inside just running 12/12 from seed & also clones from the more reputable dispensaries (some dispensaries are known for selling the same clones under different strain names). 
I'm hoping to get some pollen from your beans this Spring so I can cross with one of my new favorite strains, called RoughNeck (check out Centennial Seeds - a local seed company - These guys are doing it right. Have seen their operation & met the owner. Much respect goes out to them. Check out their CNBC interview). Mossy - if you see something in their catalog you would like to try, let me know - gladly get some to ya. So far I've gotten 100% germ with the strains I've tried of theirs. You might be able to get that Auto RoughNeck project going quicker than me!
So anyway AF's are on the back burner for now for a couple months, but can't wait to get them out on the patio!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 28, 2010)

hope everything works out for the best mossy


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> To me it looks like a giant rudy.
> This just goes to show you NC that there are so many people that want in on this share of the market and will do ANYTHING to make there shit look better than the others. I hate that state of mind as well as that type of greed. I have to agree with you its the main reason people are afraid of autos other than the fact that they all still think its a rudy dom plant. Its just not like that any more with autos. Just goes to show that old dogs sometimes just wont learn new tricks yet like to deceive everyone to think they do.


 
I knew you would be the one to chime in... Thanks bro, You make me feel smart when you agree with me!lol
I think we HAVE to work the Amazonian trait out and release a true huge autoflowering stain...
This is our duty to give our fellow AF lovers legit bigger autos i.e. Amazonian Autos!
We have to stiffle this campaighn of lies and change the game with real shit...


----------



## dargo (Dec 28, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I just checked out Flash website and while viewing their gallery under the Super Auto picture I noticed that the pictures of huge ass plants are of Pure Ruderalis but listed as a Super Auto...
> Doesn't this just look like a Ruderalis plant to you guys? How decieving can one get?
> This kind of shit is what gives the Auto haters reason to hate!
> 
> View attachment 1349613


Thats ment to be the Annapurna. I grew some in the summer, they looked nothing like that! (the one at the front thats as wide as its tall is a annapurna)


----------



## dargo (Dec 28, 2010)

the beast back right is the nirvana sky I hit with the bad betty pollen


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 28, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> I knew you would be the one to chime in... Thanks bro, You make me feel smart when you agree with me!lol
> I think we HAVE to work the Amazonian trait out and release a true huge autoflowering stain...
> This is our duty to give our fellow AF lovers legit bigger autos i.e. Amazonian Autos!
> We have to stiffle this campaighn of lies and change the game with real shit...


well i am glad that you find my info that helpful my man makes me feel that i am getting the info out there and that people actually listen
it was the whole point of this thread and it took off.

I too think that we need big autos out there that are not just a big rudy or a cross of one. Its crosses like that that are not finished
and get released that are causing the issues we see today with plants claiming auto traits but then not autoing.
Its just breeders trying to get into something they know little about and want to make more coin 
rather than actually test out the genetics and make them stable or at least the auto trait.

This is the main reason Mossy is going to reproduce the PJ there is such a demand for it because it IS what it says it is.
100% auto flowering cannabis. Once these hit the market the right way there will be no end in sight
and with you over there with that big hefty bitch have a great gene pool to work in and should be able to pull 
some serious autos out of there.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 28, 2010)

dargo said:


> the beast back right is the nirvana sky I hit with the bad betty pollen


Oh my dargo, i have heard you talk about it and i thought i saw some pics but i guess i never really took a deep look at that heffer. 
That crossed with BB should be an interesting cross. I couldnt imagine a BB with that size and bud weight.
I wouldnt have room for that bitch unless i tied her down all over the place.


----------



## dargo (Dec 28, 2010)

I want 6ft red bad betty's pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease  

I was worried she was going to out grow the greenhouse, I was planning on taking a pain of glass out above her so she would grow out the top but she stopped short of the roof.

Is scrogerman on riu?? he spent the day watering my girls while I was away last summer and can testify to the size of them. paging scrogerman!!


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 28, 2010)

XxK2xX said:


> Hey guys morning to all hope everyone had a good christmas. Ahhhh i need some help please she was doing so well too. Whats wrong with her an fix?? Looking good everyone !!!





43Hitman said:


> I think I know what this is...I think this is a Calcium deficiency. You can put a teaspoon of epsom salt to a gallon of water and fix it. I would let one of the more experienced vets chime in before just taking my word for it though. I've learned a ton from these guys.


Thanks hitman for your quick response anyone else like to chime in on this ?? thanks


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 28, 2010)

WSUP ALL... OK still need help I have the same problem of my auto AK drooping...been about 10 or more days since the last post about her..gettin a lil more yellowing at the bottom gave her some nutes and h2o2 n seemed to maybe help but she is now going on 7 weeks from seed...and about 30 days of flowering....it could be me worried about the LED light or the new dirt I tried to mix up but I think she isnt growing as fast now as she should...she sprung up to 29in quick then start drooping and halted growth...still a good green color but my flower/buds arent moving...and again the droop...so she is about dry and im thinkin to give her some epsom salts but not sure...or try to repot her...i think she may be rootbound...not sure but this soil mix seems to grow them quick and she might be RB...or could it be the lights...120w LED? if there are any LED growers need some input from you on distance of lights etc...at 7 weeks she should be more filled out at least in my exp. but I never grew a pure auto AK...but the male from the AK flowered in 10 days and this girl in 17 days..any info????
So I have Auto White Widow(only 2 seeds out of 5 sprouted and 1 survived), Auto Ak47 (2), La Blanca..that has flowered super small pre flowers after 4 weeks...? is this auto?, and Onyx....all of them will get hit with some Purple Jem and AK47 pollen...hope my PJ juice is still good... here are some pics of what i got going at the moment...
*AUTO AK 10 DAYS AGO*






*AUTO AK NOW 47 days*


























*AUTO AK 13 days*






*LA BLANCA 32 days*











*AUTO White Widow 30 days*











*ONYX 10 days*






So??


----------



## hirez0 (Dec 28, 2010)

@BOMBUDZ

It looks like it is root bound. Judging from the size of that plant and the size of the pot it is in that pot isn't big enough to let it keep growing at the pace the genetics want to. Looks like it is early enough in flowering to transplant - just be gentle.


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 28, 2010)

its in a 3 gallon pot I believe. 30 days or 4-5 weeks of flowering


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 28, 2010)

> I hear ya. I am getting really close to needing a male for some pollen. Like you, I don't want to substitute a weed dealer for a seed dealer. I don't sell, but share with a few buds from time to time to keep the good karma flowing.


I'd have to agree here... get some non-sexed seeds... and then you can breed your own seeds! I wouldn't try to use the hermies... they tend to carry that trai through from what i understand... unless it was stress induced... then you could use the pollen on OTHER femaleplants than the one it came from.





> Cheers m8's...we are hoping because she is old..that it is just precautionary that they took her in..
> waiting the results of an MRI.
> It is just a bugger dealing with hospitals etc over the phone when you aren't in the same country.


 
I know what you mean... my grandmother lives in the same town and shes been in adn out of the hospital a few times... been very stressful for all of us... prayers are with you my friend and multi-power-karma sent! 




> I just checked out Flash website and while viewing their gallery under the Super Auto picture I noticed that the pictures of huge ass plants are of Pure Ruderalis but listed as a Super Auto...
> Doesn't this just look like a Ruderalis plant to you guys? How decieving can one get?
> This kind of shit is what gives the Auto haters reason to hate!
> I knew you would be the one to chime in... Thanks bro, You make me feel smart when you agree with me!lol
> ...


NC... man, 'm righ there with you... this pisses me off cause it kills poeples confidence, it misiforms, and even worse... its adding bad genetics to the pool (incomplete autos) Anything I can do to help you and any other breeders on here... let me know! I'm down like a clown charlie brown!

J


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> NC... man, 'm righ there with you... this pisses me off cause it kills poeples confidence, it misiforms, and even worse... its adding bad genetics to the pool (incomplete autos) Anything I can do to help you and any other breeders on here... let me know! I'm down like a clown charlie brown!
> 
> J


This is why I prolly won't do anything with that Star Ryder that isn't an auto but is supposed to be. I mean its a great looking plant, but obviously there is something wrong with the genetics, and I'd just rather not delve into fixing that.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> I'd have to agree here... get some non-sexed seeds... and then you can breed your own seeds! I wouldn't try to use the hermies... they tend to carry that trai through from what i understand... unless it was stress induced... then you could use the pollen on OTHER femaleplants than the one it came from.



I hear you guys this is why i became so obsessed with breeding, well it lead to that so to speak. I now have enough auto beans to last a while and that was from one run. I too hate to get rid of a dealer and go to a seed bank. Prices are about the same lol, not only that i KNOW what is in the pot, and what it was grown in. Not only that but i can make the meds suit my needs and not line the pockets of a middle man in the process looking for something that is going to work.

Also i dont think i could afford my habit any more now that i pretty much have the stuff on demand. I have 4 flowering females and then two little gals that just showed 
One in which is getting dedicated to 43Hitman and his LST curiosity. So i am gonna see how well they do in cups in LST formation. Well see what the weights are going to be. Got to love the live tests.

Also, now that i have 2 more sexed its time to start germing again, this time i think i am going to give the Red BB's i have a run as well as some psiren's


EDIT: page 385 ownage ........i feel like BH now


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 28, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> This is why I prolly won't do anything with that Star Ryder that isn't an auto but is supposed to be. I mean its a great looking plant, but obviously there is something wrong with the genetics, and I'd just rather not delve into fixing that.


word... seems like a lot of work that the "BREEDER" or "BEANER" should have already done... I propose we call shitty breeders "BEANERS".... lol

J

EDIT: its your thread... you should have ownage occasionally FD!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 28, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I hear you guys this is why i became so obsessed with breeding, well it lead to that so to speak. I now have enough auto beans to last a while and that was from one run. I too hate to get rid of a dealer and go to a seed bank. Prices are about the same lol, not only that i KNOW what is in the pot, and what it was grown in. Not only that but i can make the meds suit my needs and not line the pockets of a middle man in the process looking for something that is going to work.
> 
> Also i dont think i could afford my habit any more now that i pretty much have the stuff on demand. I have 4 flowering females and then two little gals that just showed
> *One in which is getting dedicated to 43Hitman and his LST curiosity*. So i am gonna see how well they do in cups in LST formation. Well see what the weights are going to be. Got to love the live tests.
> ...


Haha, I feel honored. The Lemon Auto Skunk popped the dirt tonight(this is the one I'm going to LST), and I can see a bulge where the PJ is coming up also! I'll prolly wait to put the newborn under light for a day or so, I'll just leave her on the very outskirts of the light foot print. Just enough to tease, lol.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 28, 2010)

All pics in this shoit execpting close-up bud pics and wide angle grow room shots are the 6 girls I made clones of tonight... 

AB short AB Tall
AW Short AW Tall
LR2 Short LR2 Tall


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 28, 2010)

cant wait till i crop out 2morro, i may have let them go a day or two over, but no harm no foul gonna be Dank!!


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 28, 2010)

some Jem x Ak, and some bad bettys off to the side, blue cheese in the back non af.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 28, 2010)

Looking good anonmix


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks john! yours are looking very nice healthy. You say your taking clones of them? have you tried it before wth autos? results?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 28, 2010)

only taking clones for light derpivation (force male flowers) cuz all i have is femmed... and I wanna cross more fem seeds... so thats all they're for... not trying to increase yields from one seed... doesn't sound like that reals feasible... although at some point I may try it for hahas!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 28, 2010)

Okay, so here is a new one on me. I put a seed in a paper towel today at 6 pm and at 11 pm it has cracked open and sprouted a tale. In the dirt with her frisky ass.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 28, 2010)

Damn! she's a true slut huh?


can anyone tell me whats causin this shit? is it heat stress? cal/mag defficiency?
anyone?

J


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Damn! she's a true slut huh?
> 
> View attachment 1350389View attachment 1350388View attachment 1350387
> can anyone tell me whats causin this shit? is it heat stress? cal/mag defficiency?
> ...


are you feeding it any CAL/MAG? also looks kind of like you have trips too? is there lil white bugs on the leafs?


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Anybody got any clues to my prob....page 384??????


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 28, 2010)

BOMBUDZ said:


> Anybody got any clues to my prob....page 384??????


If you are talking about the large one that has the yellow fans id say its root bound.
If she has come to a stop in flower and has not progressed its because she can not.
at this point she is in stress anyway, so a transplant may bother her a bit but once given the root room
she may turn around for you.


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah the biggy...this has been what i was thinkin for the past week n half this soil seems to really push the roots...what about im gettin a lil leaf curl think its mag?? a bit late now to do right now think ill tackle it in da morning, but ill need to cut the pot and put her in a 5 gal...Thanx..anyone with exp with La Blanca?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 28, 2010)

BOMBUDZ said:


> Anybody got any clues to my prob....page 384??????


plant looks fine IMO...the yellowing on the bottom is nothing to worry about. probly a lil CAL/MAG deficiency always starts from the bottom.

ive growen 2foot autos in one gal pots with no probs at all.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 28, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> are you feeding it any CAL/MAG? also looks kind of like you have trips too? is there lil white bugs on the leafs?


thought it might be cal /mag... just started a regiment tonight (epsom salts) dunno about thrips... but gotta knock this shit on its ass QUICK!


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Im stuck on either repottin or leavin her...but Ill just have to see what repottin will do cause leavin her and waiting isnt doin it for the moment..7 weeks wheres my crystally buds?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, thanks for the tip greanmean69... definetly is thrips... got some carnivores on the way to eat their worthless asses up!
btw, the wiki on thrips is really great... didn't realize those little ass holes also accouint for most of the tomato and flower viral infections in the world today... little diseased mongrels... remind of mice and rats!

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 28, 2010)

BOMBUDZ said:


> 7 weeks wheres my crystally buds?


This is why i think that she is root bound.

If you take a look at the bud sets in this pic







You can see that she has started to flower but her buds are not set. Take a look at the crown/ head formation
it is not fully developed and has not lifted. When my buds are coming in at this phase there is still a bit of stretch
in flower until the crown bud forms. Seems that once that happens the rest start to fill in its almost like a trigger.
IF this plant is pot bound there was no room for the roots to develop as she finished her last bit of stretch heading
into full flower. As they are entering flower, they still produce roots, actually i dont really think that they stop.
If there is no room for this than the bud development will slow as well leaving the plant in a hibernated state. 
When you go to transplant take a pic of the roots i want to see them if you dont mind.

But i bet once you get her in a new home and she settles i bet she grows a little more and then starts filling out


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 28, 2010)

nealcook420 said:


> SS has problems with their feminized beans...
> I buy 10 packs of regular HBD and have had 1 male out of 25 beans...
> RRF is producing all females also, 10-10 females so far...
> I would just buy regular HBD or RRF because the female ratio is amazing with their regular beans, Their feminized beans may as well be called Male beans.haha
> ...


Thanks TD and NC, very good to know. I think I will probably just run with the HBD regs then. I think I will also try a small pack of the KANN. just out of curiosity. I am looking hard at their bigband auto. 




John Mondello said:


> word... seems like a lot of work that the "BREEDER" or "BEANER" should have already done... I propose we call shitty breeders "BEANERS".... lol
> 
> J
> 
> EDIT: its your thread... you should have ownage occasionally FD!


I like the, Beaner Idea john. It is a real shame that some of these Beaners would continue to push products that are not what they say they are. All for the mighty dollar. 

*FUCKING BEANERS!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well, thanks for the tip greanmean69... definetly is thrips... got some carnivores on the way to eat their worthless asses up!
> btw, the wiki on thrips is really great... didn't realize those little ass holes also accouint for most of the tomato and flower viral infections in the world today... little diseased mongrels... remind of mice and rats!
> 
> J


lol...yeah i know it was..i saw all the lil white marks on the leafs...you can use some biodegradable dish soap and water to spary them.should slow them down...neem oil works very well. also hand to hand combat (fringers smashing) should be used..if you have a other grow room or go to a buddys grow room WASH YOUR HANDS & ARMS!! befor you do...and by the way its MEANGREEN69....lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 28, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well, thanks for the tip greanmean69





MEANGREEN69 said:


> and by the way its MEANGREEN69....lol


Nice one JM

and he is right the little bastards will hop a ride right into your auto room and we dont need that.
Neem oil has always been my savior and the soap works well too.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 28, 2010)

http://urbangardenmagazine.com/2010/11/predators-amblyseius-cucumeris-vs-thrips/


Amblyseius cucumeris is what I ordered... Gardeningzone.com... if anyone needs these as well

a little article on beneficials... and glad to know the neem works, I'll be applying that in a few mintues as I keep it on hand for shit like this and in my commercial garden too... Love that stuff!

sorry bout the name mix-up MEANGREEN69...lol
can we call you MG69 for short?



> Nice one JM
> 
> and he is right the little bastards will hop a ride right into your auto room and we dont need that.
> Neem oil has always been my savior and the soap works well too.


well, they're already there I see... smaller quatities than on top chamber... but the air flow is linked and they def are starting on the bottom... but I'm not using oil this close to harvest (12-17 days) on those... gonna let them ride and introduce the beneficials ASAP.... and then after harvest... I'll neem the ever-living-shit-fuck-ass-piss-hole out of the whole setup... also think I'll be amending neem into my watering regiment (intervals) to help stop development of futre infestations.... this is what I get for bringing in a few plants from the garden.... I F-ing knew btter!




AG-revated... 
J


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 28, 2010)

I wouldn't kick myself to much if I were you JM the little fuckers will find a way in some how. I have started using the neem oil today for my nasty little fungus gnat bastards.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah i can go with "MG69". were all those seeds planted at the same time? and are they the same strain? cause if your into breeding you can tell which are resistant to trips. 

just by the pics i can see the ones that were resistant and the ones that were weak.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 28, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> I wouldn't kick myself to much if I were you JM the little fuckers will find a way in some how. I have started using the neem oil today for my nasty little fungus gnat bastards.


Exactly JM, its all part of the game bro. Its not gonna be an ideal grow every time. This grow I have delt with worms coming out of my blood meal that was a f*cking treat, and just balanced off a Mg issue too (i think, will know tomorrow)


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 29, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> only taking clones for light derpivation (force male flowers) cuz all i have is femmed... and I wanna cross more fem seeds... so thats all they're for... not trying to increase yields from one seed... doesn't sound like that reals feasible... although at some point I may try it for hahas!


Ooooh ok, that makes more sense


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 29, 2010)

Well since this thread moves like lightning, and were on the cal/mag subject is that what you guys believe i have aswell. A cple pgs back thanks. And if so hitman suggested 1tsp of epson should i feed with anything else at the same time? . i have FF TB and BB.. or should i just feed the epson, and only the one time/?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

> I wouldn't kick myself to much if I were you JM the little fuckers will find a way in some how. I have started using the neem oil today for my nasty little fungus gnat bastards.


Glad to hear you are kicking your problem to the curb as well!




> yeah i can go with "MG69". were all those seeds planted at the same time? and are they the same strain? cause if your into breeding you can tell which are resistant to trips.
> just by the pics i can see the ones that were resistant and the ones that were weak.


I hadn't really noticed yet, but then I'm just becoming aware of my thrip infestation... so still processing... I think I could reasoably deduct which were better off... but I'm never one to turn down advice... so please enlighten me.... 

Strains are: AutoBerry (Feminized) (7)
Auto widow (Feminized) (7)
Low Ryder #2 (Feminized) (7)

although most of my infestation is with my clones which are primarily SSH (Super silver Haze) and a few (irreplaceable) Kona Mist (a personal favorite) the SSH and KM are both Photo-type plants



> Exactly JM, its all part of the game bro. Its not gonna be an ideal grow every time. This grow I have delt with worms coming out of my blood meal that was a f*cking treat, and just balanced off a Mg issue too (i think, will know tomorrow)


Oh, I know.. dammnit... but I was hoping for ONE ideal grow THIS time.. lol what? not realistic? lol
I'll control them just like everything else that tries to kill my plants... I actually kinda thrive off the challenge! Tommorrow morning: its Thrips and milk with a little honey for breakfast! lol




> Well since this thread moves like lightning, and were on the cal/mag subject is that what you guys believe i have aswell. A cple pgs back thanks. And if so hitman suggested 1tsp of epson should i feed with anything else at the same time? . i have FF TB and BB.. or should i just feed the epson, and only the one time/?


I'm going to go back and look at your pics... not sure yet... but if you do have a cal/mag defficiency... epsoms will clear it up real quick... "TIP- It's how I grow KICKASS peppers every year" they require very high cal/mag

also, in the future you can add a little Dolomite lime into your soil mix to fic this... but not too much as it will tweak your soil PH up over time.... usually reacts very slow... whereas Epsom Salts is FAST!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

ok... checked ur pics... and have one of the others double-check my diagnosis... but... I believe its just a cal / mag issue... or possibly thats related to PH... whats ur ph running at?

as far as epsom salts... you could probably do it once every 2 weeks if you water till runoff (and you should as that washes away excess salt buildups and ph lockout issues as a result)
1 tsp per gallon should do it... and definetly do it either way provided your ph is on target... as this will eliminate my sneaking other suspicion.... which is you MAY have the thrips also... although I dont see few key things there like the silvery spotty shit... so I tend to think ph or cal/mag.

J

ps - couple pages back! lol! it was like 6 or 8...lol 
Autoflowers- hearts like lions - threads like lighting!


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok thanks JM and Hitman. its watering day tom she will get the epson treatman. My water ph is about 6.2 no higher than 6.5 no lower than 6.0. BTW wasnt doubting you hitman was just looking for a second opnion rep to both of you's... ive heard great things about the dolomite but its like impossible to find around here i seem to only be able to find just lawn lime... oh and LOL sorry it WAS acouple pgs back haha


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

ok... def try the epsom... then see what happens in the next week or so... meanwhile, if you have the extra cash.. get some straight neem oil... and be ready to fire!

J


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 29, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> I hadn't really noticed yet, but then I'm just becoming aware of my thrip infestation... so still processing... I think I could reasoably deduct which were better off... but I'm never one to turn down advice... so please enlighten me....
> 
> Strains are: AutoBerry (Feminized) (7)
> Auto widow (Feminized) (7)
> ...


sucks about your konamist hope one makes it..i used to get bad infestations of trips all the time. if i grew out seeds i whould let the trips have there way with the seedlings. in a few weeks some whould be messed up others whould be growing fine. use those to breed. with trips look for plants that keep putting out new growth and dont have highly damaged leafs...ONLY THE STRONG!!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

yup... thats about what I was expecting... sweet... thanks... I will def include that in my breeding techniques..

yeah, my KM is one of my fav photos... its tasy and medicinal and a nice combo of sativa /indica buzz... cant wait to get it crossed into an autoflower!



J


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 29, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> This is why i think that she is root bound.
> 
> If you take a look at the bud sets in this pic
> 
> ...




Thats just what I was seeing...but was wondering about the new things im tryin if it was something else, Hope she does fill out correctly after.. and take her dose of AK N P Jem juice ..and give some good seeds.and I will def get some piks of the roots 4 ya.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd like to see those pics too... starting to think we have an ideal ratio between root depth and width.. would love to find what the best combo is.... besides the obvious.. HUGE and outdoor in the SUN! lol


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 29, 2010)

Ahh yeah in da sun would be nice I still have to try a auto here..I have no idea on how they would do on 12/12..i did put some PJ beans in a field but havent went to see if they popped up.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, cant wait for the climate to co-operate again... 20 degrees here ATM and over a foot of snow on the ground... a little tough... under 9 hrs 30 mins sunlight ATM as well...
So much easier to use an existing friendly environment than to create an artificial one in a naturally unfriendly one... lol


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning m8's....

Cheers for all the karma..I'm feeling the rosy glow.
Should know by this afternoon if a trip is needed and if so..only one of us is going..

Lean cloer to the screen m8's..gotta whisper this one coz I don't want to jinx it...
BUT...
I Think....
This is a black developing.....aggghhhh........

In fact....lean a bit closer....
I Think I have 2.......







  







I Think the other coloured bud on the left is starting to show signs too......

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........Fingers Crossed.......


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

well where the hecks the wiggle, mossy?
sexy ladies they are my friend!

they sure look similar huh?


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning JM...
I'm building up to it.....

just don't wanna jinx it...plants are the only thinks I get supersticious about......



> sexy ladies they are my friend!


Gotta say that anything with DC in floats my boat...
obviously DC is my "Type"...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

LOL... I hear that m8... mornin

couple photos:


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

*M8....WTF happened there......?*


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

I believe, thrips... can you second opinion on that?

be back in a few... gotta go grab a cup o coffe and some english muffins... starvin after my trek through the snow tonight


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

SH*T...no m8..I can't...
I haven't taken that kind of damage before.
(Red Spider is the Borg over here..make My knees quiver..)

Damn..

They must have been festering for a while...
what are you doing about it..?

I suggest you get those damaged leaves off ASAP.

IF it is pests..I would soap wash them IMMEDIATE.

Some kind of sprayer so that you get right under the leaves...

Is it in the main-grow room...?


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

Sibling rivalry......
since my eyes have been for the Amazonian Auto girl only...
the little Standard pheno (at the front..) is doing her best to outshine her....
*You Go Girl*......  



*I Love my AF girls....*


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> SH*T...no m8..I can't...
> I haven't taken that kind of damage before.
> (Red Spider is the Borg over here..make My knees quiver..)
> 
> ...


I will definetly be doing the damaged leaves this morning... shot the upper chamber in full neem oil... and ordered some combatants.. 1000 miltary re-inforcements... read through the last few pages, you'll see the progression... 

lol... make my knees quiver... love your sense of humour m8

J



ps - your photos compliment my coffe and english muffins very well! thank you for the canna porn!


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

Me too JM...gotta go put the girls out on the patio.
Nearly svaed myself a job..with everything going on yesterday..
it was 11 pm before I realised they were still Out....

Sorry girls.

Gotta answer a couple of urgent mails..then I should get back for a thread dive.

Just gonna have a chill day today...
last night I even ended up shouting at the dogs...

Sorry dogs...

But bloody hospitals are SO frustrating....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

word... hospitals suck! lol

and i know you're not far from training those girls to walk themselves in when they're done soaking up the sun...


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

> lol... make my knees quiver...


Ha..in the UK you only got red-spider Indoor..too cold for them outdoor
so it is easier to disinfect one area..

Here you get them outdoor...

so the whole ruddy house has to be washed down.....indoor and out....

Red Spider are my Borg..nightmare..

Make sure you get rid of those leaves properly...burn or tie up in a bag..

so they cannot re-infect.

I'll catch up with the thread after chores....see what you have been doing...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

confirmed... mass infection..... F_____________!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


btw mossy.. we have spider mites here... nasty little cocksuckers too!


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 29, 2010)

@ JM too bad your babies got a bad case of mites...hope they recover.

@ Mossy I hope all works out fine in the family front

peace

zen


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

> confirmed... Mass infection..... F_____________!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


damn m8..........
karma sent.

Hope those predator get there quick..otherwize you May have to trash them if it has got out Mass.
Fingers crossed too..

Damn..

zen.peace...
on my way to mails m8...
*You Do realise you have BH...and ME..(I have just seen it....)*
*Bouncing with that work...?....*
Mighty m8...mighty.
kiss-ass

Ty m8...*WELCOME*....I have missed your air of Peacefulness...it is Mad here...

Back Shortly

Oh P.S....any Colour Fiends...last 9 photos in my gallery...

photos of colour coming in...
just incase you haven't got patience to wait...

you know who you are....tut..tut...
addicts..huh...

Taster..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the karma guys... mossy... what brand insecticidal soap do you reccomend? anything in particular?

predators will be here tommorrow... neemed soil/ and lower branches of the big girls... neemed enitre top chamber thoroughly... did some more reading on thrips:

RE: http://www.bugspray.com/article/thrips.html

J


----------



## dargo (Dec 29, 2010)

imo just use your predetors if there with you tomorrow as whatever you spray/soak your girls in to kill your pests will have exactly the same effect on your predetor mites!

@mossy 

would this confirm the black is triggered by the cold?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> Cheers for all the karma..I'm feeling the rosy glow.
> Should know by this afternoon if a trip is needed and if so..only one of us is going..


Anytime my friend ill send as much as i can and i know the rest of the guys will too.
Hope that the news is good when you get the call this after noon
i know all to well how frustrating the hospitals can be about information



> This is a black developing.....aggghhhh........


Oh my, oh my, oh my. Look at that shit. There is going to be some serious color there soon
they are looking fantastic my friend  Got the fingers crossed as well as sending the karma over to get her to change out all the way  I knew there was something special about them......Gosh i cant get over the color development.





mossys said:


> Sorry girls.


They can take it and by the way they are looking i dont think that they are complaining about their care at all.
They look vibrant my friend



> Just gonna have a chill day today...


Sounds like a plan its the best you can o in a time like this. Enjoy some of that DC







mossys said:


> zen.peace...
> on my way to mails m8...
> *You Do realise you have BH...and ME..(I have just seen it....)*
> *Bouncing with that work...?....*
> Mighty m8...mighty.


You and BH are not the only ones, ive seen it too and that shit is hot!
got some talent there Zen





> Oh P.S....any Colour Fiends...last 9 photos in my gallery...
> 
> photos of colour coming in...
> just incase you haven't got patience to wait...
> ...


Your just mean you know that 







John Mondello said:


> thanks for the karma guys... mossy... what brand insecticidal soap do you reccomend? anything in particular?
> 
> predators will be here tommorrow... neemed soil/ and lower branches of the big girls... neemed enitre top chamber thoroughly... did some more reading on thrips:
> 
> ...


JM i hope that you can get it under control bro. Bugs are never a good thing. I have had my fair share of gnats but nothing to damaging. Ive never had mites or thirps thank goodness. I usually keep the outside of the box area organically insecticided. Then on the inside i have some lady bugs and a few spiders that like to hang out in the corners of the upper area of the box. They never bother me i dont bother them and they LOVE their area. I rarely see a bug and the worms this time were a first for me. I saw them and about shit. I couln't believe that they hatched out of the blood meal. I got rid of that box fast.

Hope all theneeming works out for ya and that the soap does to. Im sending Karma my friend lots of it.

if i missed this John what types of mites or predators did you order.


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

Dish-washing soap m8....
what we talked about a while ago...
Just a DROP...
it is a wetting agent and it adheres to them and drowns them.

It will hit the adults that you have ATM..and it SHOULDN'T harm your predators ONCE DRY...if you get it on NOW.

Strip the damaged leaves...tie them up in a bag.
Get rid.
Get the soap liquid into a sprayer tip the girls up and spray heavy/soak from the underside..then from above.
Then water the compo with it..let it run through.
Let them Dry...NO LIGHTS.

I would strip the whole area and spray with Jeyes Fluid..and let that dry in before I put them back...
neem should do the same thing.

NO LIGHT..NO FERTS M8.

IF it has hit the main-grow room..I suggest you drop the temps AND increase the mist...CAREFULLY...
Cold and moist is what they Hate.



> You and BH are not the only ones, ive seen it too and that shit is hot!
> got some talent there Zen


HOT...BRO HOT...Thank You....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

copy that FD
copy that mossy

Been putting leaves in the toilet and then flushing... immediately

Got the soap mixed with the neem, so we're good on that then..

not spraying the top ATM because I'm about 12 days from chop-chop and Neem smells horrible and I can't imagine it would taste to good in my buds.

Should I do a soap only treatment on top?

Also, didn't want to water again because just watered before I found this issue... dont want to drown the plants... and the little bastrds like water for breeding

Apparenlt thrips thrive on wet conditions (ahem... foggy... ahem.... ahem.... )

fortunatley the predators that are coming Amblyseius cucumeris 
like my temps and humidities.... though I am tempted to drop my temps a bit to insure good airflow during this last round especially with disease-carrying little shits hoppin around munch whatever the eff they feel like....

just to be clear guys... I only have thrips infestation... no spider mites.. I was just saying that those are our version of your red nasty fucker spiders over there! lol

my thoughs are to control in the top chamber as much as possible with neem and predators and the bottoms of the plants with neem and predators for the top... being as theres only a little time left... then go in full combat when the plants are done including benficial nematoeds in my soil.

J

burnin a roach as an offering to the canna-gods... anyone wanna join in?

also @ dargo - thanks for the tip... but I looked and couldn't find any clashings between neem and the predators.... althgh I plan to re-infest with predators every 2 weeks until at least 2 months... full stompdown smackdown!


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

> burnin a roach as an offering to the canna-gods... anyone wanna join in?


*karma for you and the girls M8...I'm With you*...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> c
> burnin a roach as an offering to the canna-gods... anyone wanna join in?


Mentally there fellas, @work today so i cant just burn one lol if i were working from home like normal id be right there with ya. It feels like a bong morning though.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks dude.... smokin

I'd love to know what you guys are referring to of Zen's... but I won't pry....
Damn curiosity... good thing I'm not a cat! lol

FD- maybe ur right... maybe I need to get the bong back out... been a couple weeks..


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

> I'd love to know what you guys are referring to of Zen's... but I won't pry....
> Damn curiosity... good thing I'm not a cat! lol


*Sorry JM...he is making us some little AF design patches..so next time we do the Cup Challenge the Winners will have something they can wear with Pride in their signature.*

*Badge of Honour*....

we have been looking for someone to help Design..


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 29, 2010)

DAMMMNNN JM sorry bro that SUCKS. I just watered with the epson all i can do now is wait and hope she turns back good.. Fingers crossed!! I checked for bugs none so i do believe it is a def (cal/mag) hopefully...... EDIT: Karma sent John...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

@mossy... ahhh! IC thats awesome!
@xxk2xx no prob m8.. I'm dealing with it like gantsa! lol got my tommy gun all loaded up with neem and predator drones flyin in the sky patrolling.
Sounds like you'll be ok and thats good!
I see this as another semester of class in the farming world... good lessons!

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

XxK2xX said:


> DAMMMNNN JM sorry bro that SUCKS. I just watered with the epson all i can do now is wait and hope she turns back good.. Fingers crossed!! I checked for bugs none so i do believe it is a def (cal/mag) hopefully...... EDIT: Karma sent John...


after going back and finding them XxK2xX i would say that it was a def cal/mag issue. One thing i want to ask you though is have you been using the TB? If so i have an idea on why that happened. Mg gets locked out starting at about 6.3 and below. Good Mg pick up is from 6.5 to about 7.2 so if you were using TB to feed them this could have been the cause. I did a test the other night just to see how much the pH changed after i added TB. the water was at 7.0 when i set it to bubble, added the TB to it about an hour later and then checked the pH after about 3 hrs of bubbling. The drop was insane. I went all the way down to 6.0 and only used about half strength to test with. This happened to me and i got a Mg def i had to fix and it looks like its stopped as the lower fans are no longer loosing their color and the tips are starting to settle.


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

dargo..just realised..I Think the Leaf Colour is either cold/low light induced..not Bud colour...
(kush trait..)


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> some Jem x Ak, and some bad bettys off to the side, blue cheese in the back non af.


Well its about damn time my friend and they look good. 
I didnt know that you had crossed the JEM and the AK, how are the results in your eyes on this?
The structure and growth patters? what about color? (like i wasnt going to ask that one lol)

I have done my first cross JEMxICU and am excited to see the results of them. The mother is a BIG ICU and the father was a purple male. I think the offspring will be good or at least hope so.

What are the little seedlings more akxJEM?


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 29, 2010)

@JM lmao you really made me laugh on that one. @FD yes TB & BB at 1/4 strength i do believe now that you said something my ph was a lil low (6.2ish droplet teter) whew good thing i raised it up a bit with the epson. to about 6.8ish maybe 7.. fucking droplets haha i needa research a ph uptake chart anyone have one handy?? JM you and your charts..??


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

> I didnt know that you had crossed the JEM and the AK


Cough..cough..I Think they may be F3's.....
Test.

Oguns first..


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Haha, I feel honored. The Lemon Auto Skunk popped the dirt tonight(this is the one I'm going to LST)


Hey man what a better way to bring it to you than a live run with it, then we can do it side by side and work with each other if there are issues.  



> and I can see a bulge where the PJ is coming up also! I'll prolly wait to put the newborn under light for a day or so, I'll just leave her on the very outskirts of the light foot print. Just enough to tease, lol.


NICE!!! and thats what i do, when they show ill shade them with the bigger pots. And i have noticed something about My F1's, they are not getting tons of direct light due to their way more mature cousins and they are not stretching at all. Either i have that amount of intensity in the room or they are just non stretchers, and i am ok with that either way it means good things.

Oh and one more thing, i did my first bind last night to start the LST, in 3 hrs her head was back pointed up  she is taking it well. When i looked this morning i could already see the changes in the lower leaf's.


@ Mossy i have found my mother for the F2 Roll ill get a pic tonight you are gonna love the balance. Its outstanding and like i was telling BH about it. Its gone 1,3,5,7, and the new set i can count 9    if i get an 11 ill be tickled.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

XxK2xX said:


> @JM lmao you really made me laugh on that one. @FD yes TB & BB at 1/4 strength i do believe now that you said something my ph was a lil low (6.2ish droplet teter) whew good thing i raised it up a bit with the epson. to about 6.8ish maybe 7.. fucking droplets haha i needa research a ph uptake chart anyone have one handy?? JM you and your charts..??


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> Cough..cough..I Think they may be F3's.....
> Test.
> 
> Oguns first..


Lol got ya 
wasn't sure though haha


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks fd.. was reading an article... dropped the ball... glad i could get a chuckle outta you guys! 

hey dont forget this chart FD

View attachment 1350760


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 29, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> View attachment 1350669View attachment 1350672View attachment 1350671
> 
> confirmed... mass infection..... F_____________!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 God dam it's like a sexy woman with herpes. I have been trying to manage the gnats but now I feel only the need for eradication.


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

Now the DC Leaf colour coming in...on the F3's..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

@ teflon: ROFL..... well put m8! well put!

@ mossy... you just love teasin us with those dont ya? ur evil... very evil...


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

> you just love teasin us with those dont ya? ur evil... very evil


evil is inherited from the children JM..you develop it from living through teenagers...

BTW...did I mention that the Afghan Hound...was going as well..
you can see the purple coming up from under the leaves...
ho..humm....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

shit, wish my girls looked half that nice!
Inm due time... in due time... gonna add another 400 watts in FEB... MH... double dose... 400HPS X 400MH.... that should deliver a few more lumens!
Cant wait till summer when the real lumens come out to play!

ps - my daughter turns 13 this year!... so watch out cuz I already have alittle evil in me... 


LMHO- ho-humm... like ur sleepin while your doin this shit! lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> Now the DC Leaf colour coming in...on the F3's..


Goodness at all the color you have going on over there.
Even the hound is showing. I know whats happening Mossy
you have been giving them the amended water this time 
and all this color is them thanking you for what you have done to them 

Some truly sexy bitches there m8

if you keep this up im going to have to fly to spain and take your camera
cause these shots are killing me

and if im slightly evil now whats going to happen when i go through the teen years with mine.....


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for the charts.. ph is what its all about..


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

LOL @ FD.... yeah mossy, better watch out... FD and I might both fly over there and take your camera... might have to hijack some seeds from ya while we're at it! see the evils kickin in early! lol

@xx no prob on the chars.. always glad to help


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 29, 2010)

Well the verdict is in from the MG organic vs. FFOF trail. they both cause males to pop up. I will yank them and start two BHDs in the same pots and try it again. That will end up better any way since I will now have 2 BHDs in each type instead of two different strains.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

XxK2xX said:


> Thanks guys for the charts.. ph is what its all about..


you got it and you are right pH is key. If its off then so is the plants production


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> you got it and you are right pH is key. If its off then so is the plants production


Undeniably so! Goes for all plants and all mediums!


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 29, 2010)

what should my run off be at???


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, ideally I think you'd want it to match your ideal soil ph... fd?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Well, ideally I think you'd want it to match your ideal soil ph... fd?


correct, i like to have it at 6.2-6.5 in and the same out.


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 29, 2010)

ok thanks guys well i dont have a soil ph tester but ive been watering in the 6.0- 6.8ish range but my run off is low like 5.5 5.8ish ..??? wtf no good huh


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

might up the ph in value a bit for a few waterings... maybe like 7.5 ....keep monitoring until stable then readjust back down to normal to hold it...
kinda like heating a keetle of ice... gotta give time for the heat / ph to soak in.

J

ok... gotta go wash a shitload of pots... wipe thrips... overwriting hard pot drive... DOD triple overwrite enabled...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

XxK2xX said:


> ok thanks guys well i dont have a soil ph tester but ive been watering in the 6.0- 6.8ish range but my run off is low like 5.5 5.8ish ..??? wtf no good huh


nah my friend you need to get that up. Something in the soil is causing that and i think it may be the TB. I can tell you this is the last time that i will ever use the TB product. My teas do just the same amount of flower power but never cause a ph drop. You may need to think about flushing with 7.0 water to get that run off up. If it comes up then the soil will balance. Be careful with this though, you can cause stress via pH fluctuation and damage some chlorophyll. Take it a day at a time.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

After the morning page triathlon I final caught up here. trying to keep up here is like trying to win a foot race if you got no legs the shit just dont happen. Sorry to see the damage the little buggy bastards caused JM go full on dirty harry on them bitchs. Mossy my friend all i have to say and im sure i speak for a few here damn it man your like the weed dr.frankinstin you got all kinda craziness going on.(but damn they look good) Anything else you got kicking around in that head of yours would be interesting to hear about. I'm diggin the black coming in on them 2 you had the pic's of.


----------



## dargo (Dec 29, 2010)

sorry thought you was fighting the borg, I never used predetors for thrips so my advice will proberbly be wrong.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

dargo said:


> sorry thought you was fighting the borg, I never used predetors for thrips so my advice will proberbly be wrong.


I hope i never see spider mites, it seems like the worst enemy of us canna growers.
Ive not seen them so far and i hope it stays that way.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

> nah my friend you need to get that up. Something in the soil is causing that and i think it may be the TB. I can tell you this is the last time that i will ever use the TB product. My teas do just the same amount of flower power but never cause a ph drop. You may need to think about flushing with 7.0 water to get that run off up. If it comes up then the soil will balance. Be careful with this though, you can cause stress via pH fluctuation and damage some chlorophyll. Take it a day at a time.


yeah, definetly! my experience with hydroponics showed this... no soil to help slow the swings... I've seen perfectly good plants get bitchsmacked permanently from too much fluctuation.

@encounter... thanks man.. we'll shoot em up real good!



> I hope i never see spider mites, it seems like the worst enemy of us canna growers.
> Ive not seen them so far and i hope it stays that way.


Actually, they are real easy to knock down... just hard to spot unless you're really payin attention and bad if they get WAY outta control... Ihad em bad one year in the old place.. all my girls... ordered 1500 ladybugs and cut em loose in there.... bam! 1 week... few spider mites to find.. 2 weeks... no morenew eggs showing up on leaves.... 3 weeks... no mites... shitloads of ladybugs! and they're cool to have around...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

So, in response to the terrorist threat from the thrips... I'm loading more ordinates!

1) light neem oil addition to all soil
2) All soil will be composted here by me first!
3)Red wigglers in the mail as well (worms)
4)New bin (20 gallon) to compost in
5)Also add FF Root Drench to compost bin
6)Got a 20 gallon bin for bubbling my water in today as well (already have a nice 4 port airpump and stones)
5)Beneficial nematodes in the mail as well... they eat just about all those kinda pests... some 250 different species and even better, they get them at the larvae stage.
6)Now its not a real pain in the ass to handle compost (garden is 1/2 mile away)

Resluts:

1) Better Soil
2) Worm Castings amended in
3)Beneficial nemtodes will be cycling through all pots as well as neem and other benficial organisms
4)No more getting stuck in drifts going to the garden in the winter to dump compost
5)All my non-glossy paper and cardboard will be recycled rather than burned
6)O2 water without H202 cost and storage hazards 
7)All sustainable practices


Thanks all for all the great input!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 29, 2010)

Whew, all caught up. Freaking nine pages overnight. You bastards gotta slow down, lol. 

@XxK2xX no problem man I'm glad I was able to help. Besides this is the internet, its ALWAYS a good idea to confirm plant advice. I'm really glad I had it right. Just means all the stuff I've been gleaning from FD and Mossy is paying off. They aren't wasting keystrokes, so I'm happy for that.

@ JM thanks for confirming my original diagnosis. Sorry to hear about your invasion, but I know you have some SHOCK AND AWE for their asses. lol

@ Mossy, man I love me some of that Black, me want some! lol

@ FD sounds like a plan bro. Good to hear your auxins are acting the way they are supposed to. PJ hasn't popped yet, but I'm sure by tonight I'll see some green. That LS came out red! Its now turning to the normal green but that was pretty interesting to see last night.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

> @ JM thanks for confirming my original diagnosis. Sorry to hear about your invasion, but I know you have some SHOCK AND AWE for their asses. lol


no problem man.. yes SHOCK and AWE ensues! Bunker busters get here tommorrow! lol

BTW folks... you should also be aware of another benefit of neem among many others: Neem becomes systemic meaning that the plant actually absorbs a small amount of it and then when the bugs feed on the plant they are preventing themselves from reproducing because they never reach maturity.

Neem works by preventing insects (excepting honeybees, wasps, bumblebees, lady bugs, etc. most beneficials) from changing from one developmental phase to the next.
It can take about 1 week to up to 3 to show any results... so its best used as a preventative measure and used even better in an IPM scenario (Integrated Pest Management).

IPM is a broader approach to pest management... whereby multiple (typically organic, but not always) methods are combined and, when applicable, used for their symbiotic and often synergistic effect. (IE Neem Oil and nemtodes and ladybugs and say, rosemary oil (used for brown spot on cherries and other stone fruits) Basically, the idea is to block pests and pathogens from ever entering and to make plants resistant to them.

Every time I skip using the neem preventative, I'm sorry I did... and here I am again... lol


eh....


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 29, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> no problem man.. yes SHOCK and AWE ensues! Bunker busters get here tommorrow! lol
> 
> BTW folks... you should also be aware of another benefit of neem among many others: Neem becomes systemic meaning that the plant actually absorbs a small amount of it and then when the bugs feed on the plant they are preventing themselves from reproducing because they never reach maturity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lesson JM. I really need to get some Neem to keep around. The only pest I've had to deal with is fungus gnats courtesy of our friends at Miracle Grow. I usually just deal with them buy adding about a teaspoon of Dawn liquid detergent to a gallon of water, works like a charm every time. They hate that soap.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

lucky to have such an easily defeated pest... more than happy to share... noticed amongst the postings it seemed some people had some misunderstandings... I've researched in depth on it and use it commercially.

Coincidentally, I thought I caught it that mossy and FD and prob others are smokers... dunno if you guys make your own cigarettes or not but if you do and you have those little "trash powder tobacco" piles... you can make an easy pesticide with it. just basically boil it in water for a while... srtain the sediment out and use the liquid... dont get it on your hands! dont get it on your hands! dont get it on your hands! Its concentrated nictoine basically... so a couple drops on your tongue may KILL YOU! on yor hands may KILL YOU! at least... wicked muscle spams and possibly never recover... kinda like ms symptoms so... careful... but you can dilute it with water and spray it on and itll kill the insects pretty quick... dont use on roses!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

(turning to FD)
So, what temps ya reccomend on the water bubble and did you say you add anything else to that? its been a while since you discussed it.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 29, 2010)

Holy Shit JM! lol that shit sounds dangerous. I don't smoke though, been off of those damn things for over 7 years now. It's good to know how to make an effetive poison though, lol.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, it could just as easily be used for woodchucks or whatever you need to kill.. lol (see mossy? the evils accelerating fast!)
Well I'm glad I dont smoke regular cigarettes anymore... started making my own cigarettes and grew my own tobacco this year (still curing) so I'm still buying pipe tobacco and machining cigarettes... but waaaayyyy cheaper... and not so damn many chemicals... just tobacco..... just wish they didn't spray it with radioactive fertilizer.. Apitate its called I think... ruins my apitate!

only dangerous cuz such concentration and solubility! lol

nicotine itself, in the correct doseages actually drastically accelerates brain activity and the central nervous system. It stimluates nerves endings to dump calcium, which makes the nerves fire their "communication pulses" ... which also is why it is so dangerous, because in too high concetrations can obviously cause nervous failure.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GviaFTAInb4 
For everyones enjoyment


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

encounter... nice ... that was great! LMHO


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 29, 2010)

FD, Ive enjoyed jem Ak cross veeerry much, still running them from a large batch of F1s, will be explorin further fazes. Seeds from the initial cross grew out some ice purples, but as theyve mature th buds put out more green. And they have the funky ak smell. cant wait to see how yours come out, I usd a purple male too in my jemXak.

My jems are stocked up at F3s, im about to run abou 50 of em, see how it goes


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Coincidentally, I thought I caught it that mossy and FD and prob others are smokers... dunno if you guys make your own cigarettes or not but if you do and you have those little "trash powder tobacco" piles... you can make an easy pesticide with it. just basically boil it in water for a while... srtain the sediment out and use the liquid... dont get it on your hands! dont get it on your hands! dont get it on your hands! Its concentrated nictoine basically... so a couple drops on your tongue may KILL YOU! on yor hands may KILL YOU! at least... wicked muscle spams and possibly never recover... kinda like ms symptoms so... careful... but you can dilute it with water and spray it on and itll kill the insects pretty quick... dont use on roses!


yep im addicted to the cancer sticks. I hate it though its the first thing i want when i wake and after i eat
i just dont like something having that much control over me, but its so hard to quit when it is the best thing since sliced bread after a bowl or joint. Nothing "sets" the high in better than a cig after a toke.

I think i am going to give this a try JM but i am going to do it from more natural sources. Im gonna pick up some fresh tobacco when i travel home in the next week. I used to work on a tobacco farm in the summer so i have a really good contact out there. Should be interesting to see what i can use this for i have a small ant problem in the house so i may douse the outside of the foundation with it. I knew nicotine could do this but wasnt sure how much it would take.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> (turning to FD)
> So, what temps ya reccomend on the water bubble and did you say you add anything else to that? its been a while since you discussed it.


well i really dont monitor the temps on the water. The air in there keeps it from freezing i know that much and the area that i keep it in gets no colder than about 60 degrees f. with the heater in the room i am keeping the water cooler, as the soil is warm when its dry and it helps keep soil temps down to avoid fungus and other things. 

I always add my mixes to the water and let bubble for 24hrs before i use 

i guess i need to do a revamp now that we are almost 400 pages deep. (i cant believe that)


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

I always find crazy shit on youtube like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B91wki_jQf0


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> FD, Ive enjoyed jem Ak cross veeerry much, still running them from a large batch of F1s, will be explorin further fazes. Seeds from the initial cross grew out some ice purples, but as theyve mature th buds put out more green. And they have the funky ak smell. cant wait to see how yours come out, I usd a purple male too in my jemXak.
> 
> My jems are stocked up at F3s, im about to run abou 50 of em, see how it goes


glad to hear that my friend cause they look rather stunning. I too am hoping that i get some purples on this round of F1's from the JEMS id really like to start seeing some colors. I too am excited on the cross it should be interesting to see this off spring, as they already have some JEM in them but far enough removed that it may enhance fingers crossed

After the big girls i have in there now finish i will be starting a carpet bomb project with nothing but party cups in there. tiered of course like the rest of my pots. But ill be able to get more in there. get good size this way and see what phenos i have. Ill be running 10-15 JEMS and 10-15 Psirens. Should be interesting.


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

I might have to grow my own tobacco...certainly I'm gonna have to mix some leaf in.
The spanish have moved from direct to indirect taxation..
last year my 10 x 40 g pack was 17 euros..when the new taxes come in..it jumped to 35 euros..
and with the last price increase a week ago..49.50 euros....

Do you think I would get a plant up on the patio..I have heard they are tall...

Anonamix..I saw one of your photos further back...short girl..with long fat finger leaves...who is that.
I'll pick up the photo when I see it further back.

JM..you know..we always get a bit knock-back with new kit..until IT gets US dialled in..
and with you..there is not even anyone that can buddy up with you..coz it is new to us.
Hang on in M8...
and leave the cupboard door open for the Hoard of karma that is winging it's way over to you from us all....


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

BB...


> I have no idea on how they would do on 12/12..i did put some PJ beans in a field but havent went to see if they popped up.


They Should be okay..they have been grown on Less hours on outdoor off-season...they are well acclimatised.


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

> @ Mossy i have found my mother for the F2 Roll ill get a pic tonight you are gonna love the balance. Its outstanding and like i was telling BH about it. Its gone 1,3,5,7, and the new set i can count 9    if i get an 11 ill be tickled.


Didn't I tell you..leaves are infinitely interesting.....
can't wait to see...



> if you keep this up im going to have to fly to spain and take your camera


Oooohhhh....and where are you gonna shove it..might I enquire.......


> cause these shots are killing me


mmmm....do you want me to keep them to meself and just show the whites m8...... 



> and if im slightly evil now whats going to happen when i go through the teen years with mine.....


Weeeell...all I can say is practice getting evil-er..you gonna need it.... 
teflondummy.....


> God dam it's like a sexy woman with herpes


LMHO...


----------



## Medical Grade (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone noticed a degradation in over all quality and potency when breeding auto strains together? I would like to know if anyone has had success or failure in breeding auto into a better strain that you can reproduce by breeding.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

mossy you smoke regular or menthol cause im actually gonna be growing some tobacco this summer wouldnt be to hard to ship some the hell out of here cause you can get like 500 seeds of it for like $7.00 if i remember ill look up a few sites and post them for anyone intrested.


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

Brilliant..cheers ENCOUNTERZERO


> cause you can get like 500 seeds of it for like $7.00 if i remember ill look up a few sites and post them for anyone intrested


.
I wouldn't mind a look.
M8 says I'M welcome to put some plants on his land..
But..
his land is a mess..thinking it might be worth clearing a patch for tobacco.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.thetobaccoseed.com/Tobacco_Seed_Varieties.html
http://www.newhopeseed.com/tobacco_seeds.html
http://www.organicaseedco.com/tobaccoseeds.html
Just a few i found only warning i can give is dont use to much cause you will trip balls off it possibly http://psychedelic-information-theory.com/Eidetic-Hallucination


----------



## Bighill (Dec 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> Now the DC Leaf colour coming in...on the F3's..


I try not to quote pics, but these need another posting. Looks like it's geting that same bronze color that the black DC got. I think your spot on mossy!
BTW, i don't think our albino was the first auto albino. Auto Lothose i think it is called, gave a guy on IC like 10 albinos. I'll elaborate later, also.


Since i am only home for lunch, i am just getting cought up on the thread, i'll get to pm's and stuff when i am home for the night.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 29, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> I have done my first cross JEMxICU and am excited to see the results of them. The mother is a BIG ICU and the father was a purple male. I think the offspring will be good or at least hope so.


You better get some color from the progeny FD. by the love of canna. What you have got there is some ICU#2 BX1, JEM beeing the BX.  Can't wait to see the show.

Bh.


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

> Mossy that B&Q one has 3 reveiws, all 1 star. did they just get a bad batch, I had some J A Bowers like that so I binned it


dargo..sorry m8..didn'tmean to give you a bum Brand.
I just couldn't think of a UK wide garden centre where I could Show you what to get...
I use COMPO..(brand name..) compost..I Think it is available in the UK..
but couldn't swear to it.













Somewhere I have seen a photo of the girl you crossed BB into....OMG....kiss-ass
I'd give my right arm to have her in red....ooo...oooo...oooo...
I had visions of it..tongue was Hanging out m8.


----------



## mossys (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheers BH...enjoy your lunch m8...
see it better here...when you can view next to the green..it is on the right..you can see the inkyness..


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 29, 2010)

Do I have parasites?  ...(the new blade in the center of the pic)  I thought this was just the way it was growing because this is the one with the duck foot. These leafs have been like this since they formed. It seems to be getting worse though. I have also found small circular holes in some of my leafs. I have studied my plants and I cant seem to find any parasites (Then again I am not exactly sure what I am looking for) 
What do you guys think?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> and with the last price increase a week ago..49.50 euros....


Thats just nuts, what a price hike. Its like there trying to make them to expensive to buy as they know they'll never be able to outlaw them.



> Do you think I would get a plant up on the patio..I have heard they are tall...


I think that you can, if you can grow this kind of cannabis and are a rock star at it, you can grow tobacco my friend. The hight will vary on the type that you decide to get.





mossys said:


> Didn't I tell you..leaves are infinitely interesting.....
> can't wait to see...


indeed they are just that. They tell a rather large story



> Oooohhhh....and where are you gonna shove it..might I enquire.......


LMAO....wasn't thinking about shoving it anywhere  thinking more along the lines of holding it hostage till i get color. 



> mmmm....do you want me to keep them to meself and just show the whites m8......


oh hell no my friend how am i suposed to get my daily dose of canna color. With out them i have none 



> Weeeell...all I can say is practice getting evil-er..you gonna need it....


i think that you are right i am going to need it as i have a little girl and im gonna need to take care of some little boys if they try anything stupid


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

Bighill said:


> You better get some color from the progeny FD. by the love of canna. What you have got there is some ICU#2 BX1, JEM beeing the BX.  Can't wait to see the show.
> 
> Bh.


i hope so my man, but its like anything else i want. i usually have to wait a LONG time to get it lol.
Seems the more i want color the whiter my buds are, not a bad thing i just want to see caretakers jaw hit the floor
when he opens the cab and sees some color, the thought of it alone tickles him. Me too if i denied it i would be lying. 

And im glad you mentioned it as a BX1. I knew the ICU was jem and wr just never though of it as a back cross for some reason i feel it slipped my mind lol. And like you i cant wait to see the show.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

mossys said:


> Cheers BH...enjoy your lunch m8...
> see it better here...when you can view next to the green..it is on the right..you can see the inkyness..


when you put them side by side like that it sticks out like a red head in a crowd of blondes......yum


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

Remember FD when it comes to little girls shoot first worry if anything happened later as i have a step daughter and i think boys are gonna be scared to come around lol I got alot of guns that need cleaning.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Remember FD when it comes to little girls shoot first worry if anything happened later as i have a step daughter and i think boys are gonna be scared to come around lol I got alot of guns that need cleaning.


dude i heard that. Lady D thinks im joking when i say ill be cleaning my pistols when she attempts to bring home a boy. There will be a message sent back with that boy too. Im sure when he returns to his friends or school the next day he'll be like

"watch out for her, her dad is a f*cking nut case"

I would hate to have to put the fear of god in someone else's child, but im not about to let some hormone ridden boy ruin my daughters life


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

can always do what my did to my sisters first b/f hold him against a wall with a knife sharp enough to shave with pressed to his neck just to the point it breaks the skin and told you hurt her its the last thing you'll ever hurt. I think that gets the point across real fast.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTtobtqOits&feature=related
mossy man im startign to thing you might need to buy smokes for atleast a yr before you can smoke your own according to this damn vid id say fuck the taste and use a dehydrator and some blunt spray for flavor lol


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's some pics of my Speed Devil #2 and the non-auto auto Star Ryder.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> can always do what my did to my sisters first b/f hold him against a wall with a knife sharp enough to shave with pressed to his neck just to the point it breaks the skin and told you hurt her its the last thing you'll ever hurt. I think that gets the point across real fast.


um yeah kinda like the first girl i dated, her dad was a marksman by trade, so it just wasn't one gun it was SEVERAL and i got the full break down on what they all could do. As well as this "no matter how fast or how far you run i can hit objects at up to 1.5 miles."

never forgot that and we didnt date to long either. I was horrified.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

lol one guy tried that with me i got guns till i told him how do you know i dont have one on me right now pointed at your guts and had my hand im my pocket like a gun the dude backed down fast till he realized i was just screwing with him and we got along just fine after that trying to have a sense of humor helps in situations like that your less likely to kill someone you like lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> lol one guy tried that with me i got guns till i told him how do you know i dont have one on me right now pointed at your guts and had my hand im my pocket like a gun the dude backed down fast till he realized i was just screwing with him and we got along just fine after that trying to have a sense of humor helps in situations like that your less likely to kill someone you like lol


LOL good stuff right there, and a good sense of humor always helps. 
Thats how i got along at first with my father in law
plus we have one major thing in common bet you can guess what that is.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

Cannabis bring family's together one toke at a time. that should be a legalization slogan


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 29, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Cannabis bring family's together one toke at a time. that should be a legalization slogan


 It makes them tolerable, or at least comical.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> It makes them tolerable, or at least comical.


ill second that, you can bet that my eyes were slanted at Christmas dinner


----------



## dargo (Dec 29, 2010)

4 bad betty x nirvana sky f1's in hempy buckets.

and the worst thing to happen to my cfl cab psiren males  i need some more predetors myself  Its my fault for bringing strawberrys from the garden into my cab. i had a shower got changed and checked the hps cab, no sign of the borg in there thank god.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

nothing says merry christmas like smoking the tree then eating some grub with people you can only tolerate while baked like the ham


----------



## Anonamix (Dec 29, 2010)

FD, ive reeaally enjoyed my jemXak cross. Ive been getting purples and with the funky ak smell. 

Still on my F1s for the ak cross. but ran my purple jems to F3s, started those on xmas.


----------



## BuddhaThai (Dec 29, 2010)

Mossy,
Have you tried growing your beans under 12/12? I thought I read a few messages back sometime that eluded to something of that effect. 
If you have grown them successfully under 12/12 - I might have to toss some into some pots in my room!


----------



## vradd (Dec 29, 2010)

so i didnt read anything but the first page...

so 'auto flowering' are like any other pot strains, but they have an included lr1/2 gene that helps promote them from seed-->harvest more faster?

and AF strains are very needy when it comes to a set light pattern?


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 29, 2010)

vradd said:


> so i didnt read anything but the first page...
> 
> so 'auto flowering' are like any other pot strains, but they have an included lr1/2 gene that helps promote them from seed-->harvest more faster?
> 
> and AF strains are very needy when it comes to a set light pattern?


i wouldn't say they are needy, they will flower under any light cycle, but if you want any kind of yield 24/0 or 18/6 is the way to go.

and in my experience my auto-flowers have been tough as nails


----------



## K21701 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey all...back from Tenn and the girls did fantastic!!! Had to get them all pretty for their pictures!!! lol Oh and I had to take a couple rips...5 days without and I was more than ready!! I am really impressed with their growth!!
Queenie my photo girl has at least doubled in size!!













Bubbles:







Newly transplanted PJ:







I am really happy with how well they did while I was away.

Well I hear Hubby calling and well...ya know....lol


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 29, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Hey all...back from Tenn and the girls did fantastic!!! Had to get them all pretty for their pictures!!! lol Oh and I had to take a couple rips...5 days without and I was more than ready!! I am really impressed with their growth!!
> Queenie my photo girl has at least doubled in size!!
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking plants. I went to highschool with a chick named Queenie, one of the coolest chicks in the world.

Edit: Forgot to say..+rep


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 29, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Hey all...back from Tenn and the girls did fantastic!!! Had to get them all pretty for their pictures!!! lol Oh and I had to take a couple rips...5 days without and I was more than ready!! I am really impressed with their growth!!
> Queenie my photo girl has at least doubled in size!!


Welcome back. What part of Tenn. if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 29, 2010)

Do I have parasites?  ...(the new blade in the center of the pic) ... and I thought this was just the way it was growing because this is the one with the duck foot. These leafs have been like this since they formed. It seems to be getting worse though. I have also found small circular holes in some of my leafs. I have studied my plants and I cant seem to find any parasites (Then again I am not exactly sure what I am looking for) 
What do you guys think?


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know HBS, but that silvery stuff reminds me of a post I read that indicated thripes.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 29, 2010)

Are you talking about on the right hand side of the 1st pic? If so, there were some beads of water on those leafs that reflected the bluish flash on my cam.


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 29, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Are you talking about on the right hand side of the 1st pic? If so, there were some beads of water on those leafs that reflected the bluish flash on my cam.


hahaha, yeah that what I was referring to. Sorry bro.


----------



## Lampey Simpkin (Dec 29, 2010)

Disregard this post


----------



## Bighill (Dec 29, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Do I have parasites?  ...(the new blade in the center of the pic) ... and I thought this was just the way it was growing because this is the one with the duck foot. These leafs have been like this since they formed. It seems to be getting worse though. I have also found small circular holes in some of my leafs. I have studied my plants and I cant seem to find any parasites (Then again I am not exactly sure what I am looking for)
> What do you guys think?


HBS what type of light do you use? 
Where i am going is, i see you have sprayed them. Some times the water drop acts like a magnifying glass and will burn a hole in the leaf. Why you don't see this in plants "outdoors" is because it's cloudy when it rains. 
When i have to spray one down, i'll usually put it aside from the rest, let it dry a bit. 

I don't remember what light you use. I have done it myself with hps/mh but i can't speak for cfl's and led's.

Hitman is correct about the thrips, you'll see silver steaks, "think motorbike burn out" You will usually se the critters under the leaf. I couldn't see too much in terms of insect damage. Whirled leaves are a normal occurance in cannabis. Even autos. Some times its genes others its from PH swings, ither in your soil or your watered nutrient mix. Nothing i, personally would stress over, unless you are seeing flying critters in the grow space, or spider webs on the ladies.. Then it's time to hit the grow shop for some ammo.

If it means anything i don't spray mine anymore, unless i have some bugs.. 




> New auto growers


i see alot of new people comming in asking about stuff. I wish i had more time to get to everyone. You damn near need staff on this thread  
I hope people don't have the impression they can't ask a ?.
Things move so fast comments may get lost.

Cheers. 
BH.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey FD were coming up on page 420 here real soon so be ready to blaze one


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 29, 2010)

Bighill said:


> HBS what type of light do you use?
> Where i am going is, i see you have sprayed them. Some times the water drop acts like a magnifying glass and will burn a hole in the leaf. Why you don't see this in plants "outdoors" is because it's cloudy. When i have to spray one down, i'll usually put it aside from the rest, let it dry a bit.
> 
> I don't remember what light you use. I have done it myself with hps/mh but i can't speak for cfl's and led's.
> ...


I use 85w cfl's.. I just misted in there to check for webbing. I just thought it was strange that there were some messed up leaves on all 4 of my girls. Though it doesn't look like what I have seen with other people's parasite problems so I wasn't sure. It almost looks like my tomato plants outdoors in the summer when I find larvae munching on the leaves.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 29, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> i have a step daughter and i think boys are gonna be scared to come around lol I got alot of guns that need cleaning.


This is classic. I had a nice laugh at this.. brings back memories.

I liked it when you start talking back to dad about his guns.. lol, after a chuckle, i'd comment some thing like, nice beneli there sir, why didn't you spend $1000 less on a mossberg? Or comment on his press.. Yeah the good old days.
I better not have a daughter, i *will* get them out and clean them  
The small ones... That you need special paperwork to have.. lolol Poor sap indeed.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 29, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> I use 85w cfl's.. I just misted in there to check for webbing. I just thought it was strange that there were some messed up leaves on all 4 of my girls. Though it doesn't look like what I have seen with other people's parasite problems so I wasn't sure. It almost looks like my tomato plants outdoors in the summer when I find larvae munching on the leaves.


I wouldn't totaly rule out bugs. I can't look at your ladies like i would mine, since all i get is pics to see. Keep an eye out, if there is some thing munching. There has to be evidence of it, once you see it. Then you can start to go about kiling the bastards.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

BH i had gotton the you hurt my daughter speach so many times i pretty much knew who i need to worry about and who was just trying to punk me so i had fun with it. I met a dude one time who didnt think my jokes were funny needless to say girls either find you and there dad beating the shit out of eachother on a first date sexy or your never seeing them again. either way its fun lol


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 29, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> hahaha, yeah that what I was referring to. Sorry bro.


No man. I could see how you thought that, unless you really study it.



Bighill said:


> I wouldn't totaly rule out bugs. I can't look at your ladies like i would mine, since all i get is pics to see. Keep an eye out, if there is some thing munching. There has to be evidence of it, once you see it. Then you can start to go about kiling the bastards.


I think I am going to get some of those pred mites. I found a mixed pack of them that has 3 different kinds. I will probably get some praying mantis also. I think it would be cool as shit having matnids climbing around in there patrolling my box. They don't hatch for up to 7 weeks so by then the preds should have done their job. (that is if I do have a  bug problem). The sun comes up soon for them so I will really get in there and look around. I will post more pics later if I find any more evidence. 

Thanks for the help, as always.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

WHEW! went to sleep woke up and 5 more pages... WTF? lol



> yep im addicted to the cancer sticks. I hate it though its the first thing i want when i wake and after i eat
> i just dont like something having that much control over me, but its so hard to quit when it is the best thing since sliced bread after a bowl or joint. Nothing "sets" the high in better than a cig after a toke.
> I think i am going to give this a try JM but i am going to do it from more natural sources. Im gonna pick up some fresh tobacco when i travel home in the next week. I used to work on a tobacco farm in the summer so i have a really good contact out there. Should be interesting to see what i can use this for i have a small ant problem in the house so i may douse the outside of the foundation with it. I knew nicotine could do this but wasnt sure how much it would take.


word. take your friend up on it... tobacco is easy to grow... takes paience.. but I know you have that 



> I might have to grow my own tobacco...certainly I'm gonna have to mix some leaf in.
> The spanish have moved from direct to indirect taxation..
> last year my 10 x 40 g pack was 17 euros..when the new taxes come in..it jumped to 35 euros..
> and with the last price increase a week ago..49.50 euros....
> ...


Well thanks for the hoard of karma... opening cupboard up now!

...

cupboard open.. and wouldn't you know... involuntary wiggle! lol

as far as tobaccy prices... yup.. was $5 / pk.. the it went to 8 then 10 then 11... at ten I said, "F-ck you Govt".. started rolling my own.. a few weeks later I saw a cigarette rolling maching (all metal topomatic) for 50 bucks.. i did the math in my head quick and said... 5 packs of cigarettes for the machine? And the pipe tobacco costs $14 / cartons worth and the tubnes are $2-$3... so now for about $16 buks I got a carton... but the tax hike (now over 350%) pissed me off so much I decided to start growing that too... over 300 plants this year! still drying and curing.. true his is a long process... but worth it and its not hard... just takes time and temp/humidity controls... you guys dont know anything about temp and humidity control do you? (twinkle in my eye)
In short, yes, you can grow it in your glas house... easily... and like someone sad... the seeds are cheap... i bought 600 (3 different varietis) last spring for $18 shipped.
Tobacco is abou 120 -150 DTH from seed... so start early... although in spain it may be a lil easier! 




> http://www.thetobaccoseed.com/Tobacc...Varieties.html
> http://www.newhopeseed.com/tobacco_seeds.html
> http://www.organicaseedco.com/tobaccoseeds.html
> Just a few i found only warning i can give is dont use to much cause you will trip balls off it possibly http://psychedelic-information-theor...-Hallucination


thanks for the links... I'll check em in a bit! 
I also have a couple seed suppliers... one thing I will note... be careful you dont get GMO seeds as they will not produce viable seeds.... and I know you... 



> I think that you can, if you can grow this kind of cannabis and are a rock star at it, you can grow tobacco my friend. The hight will vary on the type that you decide to get.


Exactly!



> I would hate to have to put the fear of god in someone else's child, but im not about to let some hormone ridden boy ruin my daughters life


Some people need fear instyilled... some already get it... either way, reinforcement works well!




> Here's some pics of my Speed Devil #2 and the non-auto auto Star Ryder.


Looking killer hitman!



> Cannabis bring family's together one toke at a time. that should be a legalization slogan


 
Love it!



> Its my fault for bringing strawberrys from the garden into my cab. i had a shower got changed and checked the hps cab, no sign of the borg in there thank god.


me too... too freakin tempting to bring in my plants! I'm paying the combat price now!


> nothing says merry christmas like smoking the tree then eating some grub with people you can only tolerate while baked like the ham


another great quote!


> This is classic. I had a nice laugh at this.. brings back memories.
> I liked it when you start talking back to dad about his guns.. lol, after a chuckle, i'd comment some thing like, nice beneli there sir, why didn't you spend $1000 less on a mossberg? Or comment on his press.. Yeah the good old days.
> I better not have a daughter, i will get them out and clean them
> The small ones... That you need special paperwork to have.. lolol Poor sap indeed.


You too? I usually ended up either breaking up with the girl... or just becoming friends with her dad.... they used to get so pissed... why you keep hangin with my dad? lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> No man. I could see how you thought that, unless you really study it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like thrips to me... think its nutes or ph or just a little leaf variation.... think ur ok... but it never hurts to be precautionary... my supplier just told me today they aren't shipping till next week! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ordered at 4:00 am for a fucking reason!

oh well... I'll hang in there...

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

OK... got carried away... good to see these photos for me this time of year...


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 29, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> Doesn't look like thrips to me... think its nutes or ph or just a little leaf variation.... think ur ok... but it never hurts to be precautionary... my supplier just told me today they aren't shipping till next week! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ordered at 4:00 am for a fucking reason!
> 
> oh well... I'll hang in there...
> 
> J


Well they should get to you pretty fast once they do ship them (with Christmas being over and all) At least that gives you time for your neem to disperse before the soldiers arrive. 

I just spent an hour and a half taking tons of macro pics of my leafs and studying them. I did not find one single critter. I did find a couple other leafs with holes in them though. It could have been the 1st batch of flower nutes I gave them. I did not check the ph on it before I fed. Now I am bringing the ph up on it a whole 1.5, so I suppose that could have been the problem.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Hey FD were coming up on page 420 here real soon so be ready to blaze one


I heard that you are going to have to remind me thought lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

Bighill said:


> i see alot of new people comming in asking about stuff. I wish i had more time to get to everyone. You damn near need staff on this thread
> I hope people don't have the impression they can't ask a ?.
> Things move so fast comments may get lost.


Dude you and me both, I wish that i could catch every little thing and get all the questions answered
But i think between you, Mossy, JM and a few others they seem to be assisting like champs.
Spreading the info, so if i miss something guys its not because i didnt want to address it.
Its because like BH said this thread moves fast and has tons of info.
Thanks for being patient guys i appreciate it.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

lol not a problem brother ill keep ya informed we average no less then 3 pages a day so im pretty sure it will be before wensday. Im thinking late tuesday afternoon.we will have hit 420 if not before that.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

I was browsing a seed site and had a thought to my self wonder what kinda craziness id get if i could cross a vanilla kush and a blue himalaya diesel. Any one wanna take a guess on it?


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> lol not a problem brother ill keep ya informed we average no less then 3 pages a day so im pretty sure it will be before wensday. Im thinking late tuesday afternoon.we will have hit 420 if not before that.


LOL right on and you are right but you have to account for the weekend too. It gets nuts sometimes in here over a weekend.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 29, 2010)

it does kinda give you a nice size book to read monday morning dont it. but fast is good thats why were here its almost like the plants took over everything must be done faster. IM GIVIN ER ALL SHES GOT CAPTIN ANY MORE AND THE CANNA CRYSTAL WILL BE BAKED!!! (just like everyone in the engine room was on that ship)


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

So my ladies are hitting 6 weeks old tomorrow and i figured since some one has been pic whoring  in the last few pages i figured i would add to the porn show

This is for you Hitman your LST as requested 
these are my F1 stock from the JEM project 












She is taking to it well and looks like ill be making a bind about every other day 

Ahh the good stuff forming, Mossy look how big those heads are....... they havent started to even raise yet






Group






Group with flash to show the buds.....






New JEM momma from the F1 seed
Lookie at the balance here.












That should about do it for today friday is gonna be fun for tric friday as i have the day off and all to my self. Time to spend a day with the scope.....


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 29, 2010)

OK so I finally got to repot my AK a bit late she was hella dry but it didnt look so cramped not like others Ive had well its done the bottom of the pot was pretty dense but couldnt get a pic of it...She looks like she pickin up a lil bit of the droop but shall see if she is stressed anymore with the new shoes..I dont think the piks do too much justice for what it looked in real but here they are *FULL D & John Mondello*

NEXT - Here is a branch that i broke stupidly of my AK a couple weeks ago and it finally rooted...Can somebody tell me if I should stick her in dirt now or wait for more roots..? its my first time using this gel...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

BOMBUDZ said:


> OK so I finally got to repot my AK a bit late she was hella dry but it didnt look so cramped not like others Ive had well its done the bottom of the pot was pretty dense but couldnt get a pic of it...She looks like she pickin up a lil bit of the droop but shall see if she is stressed anymore with the new shoes..I dont think the piks do too much justice for what it looked in real but here they are *FULL D & John Mondello*


They look pretty thick to me as well as in a circular pattern especially in that first pic. You did say it was rather dense on the bottom correct? This is where the main stress would have came from
if they had piled in the bottom they had no where to go and slowed her down. If you are already seeing a change in her then its working. Give it a few days and i bet she really comes around for you. Thanks for the pics always help out to get a better idea of what we all may run into one day.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

@HBS... sounds like you're ok then... good 

@FD... thanks for the FD ver dose of canna-porn... lookin skank bangin'!

@bombuds... doesn't actually look all hat rootbound... but you can tell the roots were running around the outside... hmmm something interting to mention here... I've noticed some soils (especially airy soils like we like) have a tendency when they dry out to pull back from the edge of the pot... which, tends to cause a little roo-tip damage... which shows more under stress of low water... wonder if thats what you were experiencing... It always amazes me how a plant can go from good water mositure content to very dry so fast... seems like when they hit that point of peak oxygen/moisture mix... they burn through it fast! 

As far as your lil clone... I like that! Nice! I'd let it root a little more before dirt slapping it... and when you do keep it moist for a good 4-5 days untill its roots shoot out n establish a bit.

looks good tho... gonna go check my clones now

J

EDIT: FD's right.. the bottom counts a lot more...


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanx for the lookout I repotted her in a 5 gallon paint bucket with about 6-7 in fresh soil from the bottom. yeah bottom had a good bit of roots. i could see some before repotting comin out. I hope she does come around, wasnt able to get to her this morning and had to wait till later tonight to do it she stayed dry and hot too long..yellowed out alot more mainly at the bottom it should even out now I think. Would be good if this clone grows up too...would like to see what PJ & AK make together...along with the rest of my stable...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

Anonamix said:


> FD, ive reeaally enjoyed my jemXak cross. Ive been getting purples and with the funky ak smell.
> 
> Still on my F1s for the ak cross. but ran my purple jems to F3s, started those on xmas.


nice i will be making F2's from this mother and then rolling to F3 or how ever long it takes to lock some color in to dom.

cant wait to see what the F3's bring you man. I hope that you get some serious color.
When you were crossing what did you look for in you search, where was your eye pulling you?
Did you hit the most colorful female? or just make a general cross?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

Right on... tell me mor about the clone... when did you take it? whats the gel ur in? what phase (veg flower) did you take it... how long has it been going? any idea what hormones ur using?
Just checked on my clones.. all perky.. still in light dep... decided to maintain normal ph @ 6.5 and mild flower nutes and a little mole-asses


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 29, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> @HBS... sounds like you're ok then... good
> 
> @FD... thanks for the FD ver dose of canna-porn... lookin skank bangin'!
> 
> ...


you know I was lookin at that before I repotted her and def yes the soil pulled back enough to have a finger inbetween the dirt and pot..well i didnt make the same soil mix to repot her in...i left out the coco cause it seems it may of been that that is either drying out or keeping the dirt compact n pulling away from the pot with the roots..ROOT TIP DAMAGE....Good 1 prob a bit of both that n rootbound kept me stressn onher as I never used this mix before and LED...tried to water less as I have heard not to water as often with LED but I still found the dirt was prob drying out at the same rate as when I used reg light or cfls. but my other plants I used the same mix but dif. ratio stays wet alot longer than the AK....


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

BOMBUDZ said:


> would like to see what PJ & AK make together


Ask Anonamix about this one he is getting purples with the AK funk just sounds good to me


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 29, 2010)

BOMBUDZ said:


> ratio stays wet alot longer than the AK....


Thats because of her size to medium ratio. Its like NC's monster ALF plant. 
When they start getting that big and headed into flower there demands are insane.
Right now i have to hand water every other day and they are getting a half a gallon a piece 
but its because they are eating and when they need/want food they'll suck that soil dry.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

I found led lighting didn't change watering regiments as much as claimed... still putting of excess heat.. just a lower ratio than HPS, MH or CFL... always best to use the "2 knuckles in the soil" technique if you dont have amoisture tester... or dont care to buy one


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 29, 2010)

the clone is from the same AK...I dropped the La Blanca pot and it fell on one of the branches of the AK so I first tried root powder and soil but it rotted after about 4 days so I cut the dead piece off and stuck it in the gel..that was 2 weeks ago i seen the first roots 2 days ago..about 3 weeks total.it was flowering(18 days) but some or the flowers have died..Im using a product called GEL2ROOT I tried it once before with some other ethnobotanicals I was trying to root but got impatient and just did the water way..this is the 1st time with Can. and it seems to work. No idea on what hormones are inside.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Thats because of her size to medium ratio. Its like NC's monster ALF plant.
> When they start getting that big and headed into flower there demands are insane.
> Right now i have to hand water every other day and they are getting a half a gallon a piece
> but its because they are eating and when they need/want food they'll suck that soil dry.


 
FACT... mine are quite tall now and thier demands are basically water every day... 4.5 gallons over 21 plants every day (.21 gal/day /plant)
was watering every 3 or 4 during veg... big diff as the plant gets bigger .. exponenial changes really


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 29, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> Ask Anonamix about this one he is getting purples with the AK funk just sounds good to me


 ahh that sounds nice...gonna have to check that out...I plan on givin PJ's juice to the AK, La Blanca, Onyx, & White Widow...along with the AK Kum if i can get enough branches on every1


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

hormones are probbaly NAA and auxin or cytokinin... auxins for rooting and cytokinins or NAAs for shoots.

been reading up on tissue culture... my next endeavor

thanks for the clone info...
J


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 29, 2010)

No Prob.. Whatever is inside it instructions say not to use any rooting powder because it hinders gel2root's performance.....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had horrible experience with rooting poowders... found aero-mist with mild hydro veg nutes was best... 90% good survival rate... colne powder only yielded 50%... gels I would expect to be much better


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 29, 2010)

FD... whats in your phosho compost teas?

PS - 20 gallons bubbling ATM... phed at 8.47 at 1:20... gonna check again in an hour and so forth... interested to see the changes
I can smell the sulfur aerating off the water... (slight sulfur water here)

EDIT:

ph at 1:20 am 8.47
at 2:40 am 7.57
at 4:00 am 7.54 (sulfur smell still strong)


----------



## mossys (Dec 30, 2010)

Morning m8's....................







Take 4 dragons (afghans)...mix them and what do you get...?













Wee bit of canna Black Magic....







and how was your morning...?...


----------



## dargo (Dec 30, 2010)

Black Dragon!!! I like the name mossy  did you see my question about the cold about 10 pages ago? (is the black triggered by the cold?)


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

mornin m8s!


Beautiful mosser... beatiful!


----------



## mossys (Dec 30, 2010)

Aye dargo...I think I answered it on the next page..
But there is so much info you probably missed it.

*Hunch* is it is cold or low light triggered...
kush trait...

I cannot say for definite ATM..
I need to test the trait out on full season...

I could be wrong...
I have them pollenated..so we will see.

That girl you hit with BBetty...Oh MY....could haunt my dreams....

oh BTW..forgot..
I Think that you will pick up what you want within 20 germs @ F1..
But..
just incase I'm wrong..

think about those square 25 ltr planter that I have..
plant 50-60 seeds in one of them..
and instead of harvest..think pheno selection packs..
helps you rip through your selection points Much quicker 
when you are hunting a Specific pheno.........
or you are just wanting a looksee into what you have......


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 30, 2010)

ok was hoping to go a lil longer but duno if i should harvest now pic from today
and a few closeupswot do ya think ??


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

chop em... looks 50/50 milky to me by the photos!

mosser, did you say 4 days light dep to spawn big donkey dicks on my ladies?


----------



## mossys (Dec 30, 2010)

Morning JM..how the girls..?

stoneyhomer..I would be happy to take her down now..her foliage says she is mature..
BUT..
Best way to check is to *Test bud* her...

Have a little taste


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> Morning JM..how the girls..?
> 
> stoneyhomer..I would be happy to take her down now..her foliage says she is mature..
> BUT..
> ...


Well, they're ok... they're pretty good actually... but I just got word I wont have my predators till tue or wed nest week! ughh!
but everybody's neemed up and soaped up with a wicked bug stomping shield! lol

I think they'll make solid harvest prior to damage... much more extensive damage in upper chamber... kinda surprised it didn't spread more as the air flows through top first then bottom..

on the way:
Lady Bugs
Red Wigglers (worms that consume cardboard as well as compost materials)
Predators for thrips (the cunnilingus ones.. lol)

pics to come of the ladies when i do a watering / check etc

stoneyhomer, always good to taste test! 

I did 2 days ago... yummy! not ready yet, but yummy!


----------



## mossys (Dec 30, 2010)

It was 4 days on mine JM.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

thats what I thought you said... just wanted to double check that... thank you... today is day 2 in light dep for my 12 clones

clones were taken into freshjars and vermicultie... and stashed in my dehydrator for light dep as well as ass-hole-thrip isolation! lol


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 30, 2010)

wot do ya recon to chopping the top half off as the bottom is still nice and green and letting the bottom half going a lil longer i recon i can pull like 1 to 1.5 zo (dried) off of the top and i still got 2 big donky dick buds near the bottom like 12 inches long and about 2.5 inches in diameter will this cause to much stress


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

sounds good to me.. mossy?


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 30, 2010)

i did taste test the other day pulled like 3 lil popcorn buds off a lil under 1/8 oz when dried and rolled a lil blunt knocked me on my ass but verry lil taste hope it picks up a lil in cure


----------



## mossys (Dec 30, 2010)

sounds good to me too...
I've had a go partial harvesting..and it works a Treat.

JM..are your clones Rooted...?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL... nope... lol

kinda an experiment... wanted to see if i could just force some male flowers for pollen... its in the shit a few pages back.. well prolly 15 - 20 now! lol

a lil visual aid


cup o coffe rollin... one choco just downed... and ready to load 28 tomato starts! YAY! I love grow season!


Then on to fire some more autos! I don't know which is more exciting!... (liar)


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks JM and mossys +rep am gona get cutting a lil l8r got a few other bits to do first


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 30, 2010)

harvested 2night, been a long night of trimming, but ill post pics 2morro. im off to bed


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> Morning m8's....................
> Take 4 dragons (afghans)...mix them and what do you get...?


Seems like more than a wee bit of canna magic there my friend it looks soooo good !
Talk about a way to start the morning. I bet you are glad that you hit this one to get some seed. seems the color is coming in nice
and like you said F3 brings out all the fun stuff.




> and how was your morning...?...


Not to bad how about yours? I posted some pics late last night of the girls.
I got one for you and one for 43hitman to check out.
They were posted back on 401 i do believe. You'll see the balance i was talking about with the F1 JEM offspring.
cant wait to see who she is when she gets a bit older.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

I simply must say, I'm re-excited by this pic again!

Mornin FD!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

43Hitman the LST pics are on 401 near the bottom, seems this thread grew 3 pages from midnight to 5am so they got berried


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> I simply must say, I'm re-excited by this pic again!
> 
> Mornin FD!


Morning JM


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 30, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> View attachment 1352268View attachment 1352267View attachment 1352266View attachment 1352265View attachment 1352263View attachment 1352262View attachment 1352261View attachment 1352260View attachment 1352259View attachment 1352257View attachment 1352256View attachment 1352255View attachment 1352254View attachment 1352253
> 
> OK... got carried away... good to see these photos for me this time of year...


MMM veggies. Nice looking peppers too JM



FullDuplex said:


> So my ladies are hitting 6 weeks old tomorrow and i figured since some one has been pic whoring  in the last few pages i figured i would add to the porn show
> 
> This is for you Hitman your LST as requested
> these are my F1 stock from the JEM project
> ...


Looking nice FD, I had to put that ALS(Auto Lemon Skunk) under the lights, she grew another inch over night and started spreading her legs like a little whore. I'm starting to worry about the PJ, it still hasn't popped yet and its been in dirt since Xmas morning.



mossys said:


> Morning m8's....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red Dragons, Blue Dragons, and BLACK DRAGONS, OH MY! I really want your autograph Mossy, you're a star man.



FullDuplex said:


> 43Hitman the LST pics are on 401 near the bottom, seems this thread grew 3 pages from midnight to 5am so they got berried


Yeah this thread moves like it has rocket fuel up its arse. lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Looking nice FD, I had to put that ALS(Auto Lemon Skunk) under the lights, she grew another inch over night and started spreading her legs like a little whore. I'm starting to worry about the PJ, it still hasn't popped yet and its been in dirt since Xmas morning.


Thanks man i appreciate that greatly, and glad to hear that the ALS is taking off.
Now about that PJ thats kina interesting, i wouldnt worry to much as some times it can take a while for them to germ. It took the three that i had 4-5 days i think and some times ive seen seed take longer. 

Fingers crossed on it my friend




> Yeah this thread moves like it has rocket fuel up its arse. lol


exactly


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

The girls



thanks dude... glad u liked my PRO-DUTCHIE as I lovingly refer to it.. lol

and I wouldn't worry about the seed yet either... what temps is it at? (this is a drastic modifier typically)

some photos of the ladies 4 ya all

J


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 30, 2010)

Morning can you tell me the differences between the green and white pheno PJ...is the white pheno actually white or just more crystaled..? I was trying to figure what pheno I had as all 3 I did before came out ...green ...ahh sum green fire..I posted some piks on page 227...I have threw a couple beans in a feild sum time ago but havent went to see whats up...but I havent yet tried the new beans to see what I get also do you think I didnt get the purp pheno because of heat? temp are at least mid 80's outdoors and of course a bit more inside...year round...a lil cooler now..but maybe its from the heat?


----------



## mossys (Dec 30, 2010)

LOVE HER...BALANCE like a ballerina.
Every leaf finger pointing along the main-vein of the one below..mmmmmm...mmmmm..
giving me Hunger pains.







Nothing like a LIVE BONDAGE experiment.......

The Big girls just make my heart-ache...you gotta be so Proud m8.




> Red Dragons, Blue Dragons, and BLACK DRAGONS, OH MY! I really want your autograph Mossy, you're a star man.


Cheers Hitman..

I IS the Colour Wizz....

ooopps..I won'tget cocky..or I will jinx it....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, that really is a stout, sexy little plant ya got there FD! Well Done!



And finally... 6 more autos are bombed in to their respective targets... sadly, no PJs here yet... or anything else cool like you guys are runnin... but
nonetheless... 2 Autoberry, 2 Autowidow, 2 lowryder #2 (all femmed of course)

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

BOMBUDZ said:


> Morning can you tell me the differences between the green and white pheno PJ...is the white pheno actually white or just more crystaled..? I was trying to figure what pheno I had as all 3 I did before came out ...green ...ahh sum green fire..I posted some piks on page 227...I have threw a couple beans in a feild sum time ago but havent went to see whats up...but I havent yet tried the new beans to see what I get also do you think I didnt get the purp pheno because of heat? temp are at least mid 80's outdoors and of course a bit more inside...year round...a lil cooler now..but maybe its from the heat?


the JEMS are colored by genetics, with the correct pheno they will turn color in a nice warm room. Now from what i have been reading from other growers say that if you drop the temps in the room most of them will change out to purple.

There is a green pheno that doesn't turn purp and then there is a white pheno that is really covered in trics. My first was a white, i have yet to see a purple female in my JEMS but i have had a purple male. My temps were 76-79 at all times and it showed purple. so you better believe that i used his pollen every where bing purple and all.


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Dec 30, 2010)

Ahh ok so I guess then I had 1-2 white pheno and 1 green...but they were all pretty dense with trichs...the male was green no purp . Ill post some dry piks a bit later. thnx 4 that.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

mossys said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/
> LOVE HER...BALANCE like a ballerina.
> Every leaf finger pointing along the main-vein of the one below..mmmmmm...mmmmm..
> giving me Hunger pains.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

btw mossy... hows ur relative in the hospital?


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread moves so fast. I have had my hands fullView attachment 1353100 with the holidays and haven't been on much. I have started more seeds at once than I was planning on. I don't know what came over me I was like some deranged, obsessed Johny apple seed. I now have a couple showing green and taking off. I love new beginnings. I gave another girl the chop last night. It was 94 grams wet after giving up two testers a couple of days ago. The bud in my hand was her main cola
View attachment 1353103
I need to put on the snorkel and take a page dive. I skimmed most of them and all I can say is *my what green thumbs you have* Does anybody have thoughts on when to stop using neem oil on flowering plant and should they be rinsed like produce at harvest?


----------



## HookaHittaH (Dec 30, 2010)

Hows it goin guys?? 
Some of you may know me from the other growing site I useds to be on. Transplanted here due to some shady moderating.. anyways just another fellow auto grower here. Havent really had anything goin on as of late. waiting from winter to pass so I can start my outdoor autos.. anyways here are a few pics of my last years autos.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

wow todays been a trip into the leafy green yonder lsting autos the black dragon showing up. sounds like a acid trip gone wrong the way i wrote that i guess but oh well.Hell of a job fellas keep them coming.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

its not a auto but the only real news i got going right now. i just trans planted her from a party cup to a 2 litter a few days ago and she looks happy to be there. she was root bound to the point she stoped growing. let me know what ya guys think


----------



## spaceinvaders (Dec 30, 2010)

3.5 week old easyryders ...
check how the 1 in the bucket is like 3 times the size of the other 1.
THought these would be in full flower by now as my last autos were, but they are starting to now.


----------



## dargo (Dec 30, 2010)

HookaHittaH said:


> Hows it goin guys??
> Some of you may know me from the other growing site I useds to be on. Transplanted here due to some shady moderating.. anyways just another fellow auto grower here. Havent really had anything goin on as of late. waiting from winter to pass so I can start my outdoor autos.. anyways here are a few pics of my last years autos.


Welcome dude  I remeber seeing them tomatos, was the autos sour 60's??


@ mossy, im FINALY getting my soil growing girls dialed in  I can see lush green new growth coming from my girls. A couple of speedy g's are never going to amount to much as they suffered so long, but all the other autos including the Psirens are going to be model plants 

I got 2 phenotypes in my Psiren males, both look heaverly indica (blueberry) dominant (I havnt really seen much sativa since the original Mi5's and a few of the F1's) they have very large lower 4 branches, then the main stem growing with very tight flowers and very little strech (although they have streched a bit now as I had to move them into a 12/12 cfl cab for a week)


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 30, 2010)

Mmm..light...nom nom nom


----------



## HookaHittaH (Dec 30, 2010)

Whats up Dargo, No sour 60's .. those pics are of Lowasis and some Jems. Im interested in trying some 60s but just havent got around to trying to order any beans...


----------



## mossys (Dec 30, 2010)

Wey Man..HHH..you made it to the thread.....

*Merry Christmas m8....*

It's great to see you...and the Girls...
I Think I went out just as you were about to smoke those pink and white girls...on your hunting trip..
how did it go...?

The pre-sexers are looking good too..were they from when you changed your compo..?



> Transplanted here due to some shady moderating..


Did you hit sh*t..or do you mean me Bro...
FullD has told me some of the rumours..

Anyway..nuff of that..glad you are here.....
just chill..everybody around here are friends...
thread is as chilled as the last one..so you will feel at home.

It does tend to move rapidly...so if I miss owt..mail me....


----------



## mossys (Dec 30, 2010)

bombudz..I have both AK and WW with PJ..and they make Good crosses...



> @ mossy, im FINALY getting my soil growing girls dialed in  I can see lush green new growth coming from my girls. A couple of speedy g's are never going to amount to much as they suffered so long, but all the other autos including the Psirens are going to be model plants


Brilliant..thats what I like to hear..makes me think..loads of Lush girls for Spring....

(I'm greedy..I know..I know...just can't help it...)

I Like that 4 heavy bottom branched pheno..makes a Good bud-hanger...it adds quite a bit to yield.

Hitman..


> Mmm..light...nom nom nom


.......

Give her what she wants m8..she looks as if she will reward you..little Beauty..


----------



## mossys (Dec 30, 2010)

nealc...saw you had a taster somewhere back in the thread..
but I cannot find the post...
Glad you were Happy m8...

I was thinking it would be a hell of a waste if you didn't with the size of that girl....
Amazonian ALF.....

JM...cheers m8...
just found out about 30minutes ago that a trip tothe UK was Not needed.
Daughter phoned to say..that although Granny isn't well..and they are keeping her in for more tests..
all should be okay..

She is 92 you know...(Granny..not daughter)....you worry...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

your mails are full i think not sure if you got the me message


----------



## mossys (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll go empty it FullD..cheers...


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

good to hear granny is in good shape man


----------



## mossys (Dec 30, 2010)

> good to hear granny is in good shape man


Cheers ENCOUNTERZERO..it IS a worry.
You girls are looking Good for being in such small cups.
I specially like the one with the Tree trunk stalk...nice growing.

HHH...remember FullD had me doing the amended water during summer for that salt build-up on my leaves...?

We got it dialled in over here...
aerated water..and a touch of white wine vinegar as a PH buffer....ONLY...







They outgrew the growcupboard....mental eh...?....

and they are outdoor through the day..9.5 hours NATURAL light..
we have been 0 degrees C..
cold glass-house at night..
and all they have had as feed is 2 x 50% dilute veg ferts and 1 x 50% flower... 

FullD's Magic Water......kiss-ass

​


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

the leaves i trimed off the big girl i looked at under the scope and shes a damn spider web of sticky im just hopeing my autos respond just as well as she did i got 3 dirt sprouters right now hopeing the greenhouse method i thought up will work to get the others to sprout out of there dirt a party cup thats covered by a 2 liter soda bottle with some water sprayed in it on a heating pad cause them rocket fules are being a damn whore to germ the blue himalayas are like silk poping like corn in the microwave


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

http://encod.org/info/EU-READY-TO-END-DRUG-PROHIBITION.html?sms_ss=facebook&at_xt=4d1c6d507d1595ff,1

I dont know if that will intrest anyone but it looks like soon the usa will be one of few places thats still fighting the "War On Drugs"


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 30, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> the leaves i trimed off the big girl i looked at under the scope and shes a damn spider web of sticky im just hopeing my autos respond just as well as she did i got 3 dirt sprouters right now hopeing the greenhouse method i thought up will work to get the others to sprout out of there dirt a party cup thats covered by a 2 liter soda bottle with some water sprayed in it on a heating pad cause them rocket fules are being a damn whore to germ the blue himalayas are like silk poping like corn in the microwave


 Man you nailed it with the BHDs mine have been jumping out of the shell if I give them a longing glance.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 30, 2010)

I just caught the pics encounter. Your about to get the show started over there aren't you.


----------



## BuddhaThai (Dec 30, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Does anybody have thoughts on when to stop using neem oil on flowering plant and should they be rinsed like produce at harvest?


 I stop using neem about 2 weeks into flower, if I still need to use something I use a bit of diatomaceous earth (I prefer food-grade DE) mixed with distilled water and spray both bottom & top of leaves. DE is safe for humans but deadly for insects esp mites & thrips. Not as fast acting as chemical/synthetic pest sprays but much safer to leave on the buds - no harm in smoking it later.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 30, 2010)

spaceinvaders said:


> 3.5 week old easyryders ...
> check how the 1 in the bucket is like 3 times the size of the other 1.
> THought these would be in full flower by now as my last autos were, but they are starting to now.


Looking good mate, That one in the grey bucket is going to yeild well for you! The bigger autos usually start to flower later than the dwarf phenos. 



dargo said:


> Welcome dude  I remeber seeing them tomatos, was the autos sour 60's??


Yeah good to see another IC cast away find his way home! Good to see you HHH. I am counting the days until the days are long, just like you mate.



43Hitman said:


> Mmm..light...nom nom nom


That is a nice looking lady mate.. 


FD, giving some Zen bling a try on.. lol.


----------



## BuddhaThai (Dec 30, 2010)

HookaHittaH said:


> Im interested in trying some 60s but just havent got around to trying to order any beans...


 S60's are nice but there are still a ton of phenos out there. I lost count. But regardless, the smoke is always enjoyable!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

I figured id show ya how ghetto this grow actually is figured yall would get a good laugh i know i laugh when i look at it but hey its working for me. i got other plants in there cause my woman ask me to put them in there cause of the light.


----------



## HookaHittaH (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweet Jesus mossy those are autos??? They look amazing... Starting to get a lil green with envy over here haha... I may have to try that aerated water when my seasons starts.. We've been getting a lot of rain as of late. I should start to stock pile my water reserves for spring.

BigHill nice to see you over here, only about 2 more months and we will be back in buissness with our outdoor ladies...


----------



## Bighill (Dec 30, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> I figured id show ya how ghetto this grow actually is figured yall would get a good laugh i know i laugh when i look at it but hey its working for me. i got other plants in there cause my woman ask me to put them in there cause of the light.


Nothing stealthy about it, but it sure is grown'em!  Cheers mate.

In pic 2, I was going to comment about you beeing robbed or some thing but i thought i'd spare you. ahahaha 

Or did I.. ? lol good fun.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

lol dude with a 3yr thats like a damn typhoon nothing ever stays clean and i have no fear of the cops cause where im at anything under 10 plants is the same as when i got busted with a 8th you get a fine of $375 and possibly 30 days jail if they find it wasnt for personal use it was for distrabution. besides the cops here are more worried about the heroin a dude got busted about 4 months ago with a few keys of heroin he got life for that shit cause he was connected with 7 od's in less then a yr.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

oh yeah i gotta show this cause i mentioned the cops just cause its to damn funny

http://hiphopwired.com/2010/10/06/2-police-officers-arrested-after-attempting-to-rob-undercover-narc-officer-22222/


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I just started an album. Is there any way to rearrange the pics once they are uploaded?


----------



## dohboi75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Pics of my Auto Easyryder. We're at day 46 from seed. At what point do I need to start looking at Trich colors?


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 30, 2010)

@Mossy

nice to know your granma's ok.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 30, 2010)

dohboi75 said:


> View attachment 1353873View attachment 1353872View attachment 1353871View attachment 1353869 Pics of my Auto Easyryder. We're at day 46 from seed. At what point do I need to start looking at Trich colors?


 Start looking at @ the beginning of week nine. Here are the latest editions to the family.
View attachment 1353933View attachment 1353934
And here is them at home with the family.
.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 30, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> lol dude with a 3yr thats like a damn typhoon nothing ever stays clean


haha yes. little ones will cause a disaster in any clean area.. lol i couldn't resist the dig however. 



> besides the cops here are more worried about the heroin


So they should be, at least they are going after the right stuff.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 30, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Start looking at @ the beginning of week nine. Here are the latest editions to the family.


Looking supreme mate! Perfect structure to that full bloom gal.


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 30, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Looking supreme mate! Perfect structure to that full bloom gal.


 There are two of them in the middle of the room. They are In the seventh week. here they are separately.
View attachment 1353978View attachment 1353979


----------



## Bighill (Dec 30, 2010)

> At what point do I need to start looking at Trich colors?


I think ER is 80/90 day strain (some one correct me, if i'm out) 
Anyways go from what the breeder states, start looking a week prior to that.

Some plants will take longer some sooner than what the breeder states.



teflondummy said:


> There are two of them in the middle of the room. They are In the seventh week. here they are separately.


I love how they look, a room filled of those would break some grams/watt records i bet!!


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 30, 2010)

I think you are right. They are the biggest autos for me so far. I am thinking around three oz each.


----------



## WakeNBake420 (Dec 30, 2010)

how long does it usually take a auto flower to start to flower?


----------



## Bighill (Dec 30, 2010)

WakeNBake420 said:


> how long does it usually take a auto flower to start to flower?


The dwarf phenos will start around days 20 - 30. Bigger ones later.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are some pics.. Was bored had the cam out.


I think this one is going to be male. Nice looking so far.







Pheno seperation on the ALF#3's allready  Not such a bad thing though. I enjoy a hunt.






Here is one For HBS.. See how these ended up? This is from PH swings. I am doing these without a ph meter, or my pool tester kit. Pen is broken and i can't find the mix. So i am going by memory on this one, hopefully the city doesn't mess with their water. 
You can see where the plant had a change in PH. Some plants are ok with it others not so much.

You can read a plant like rings on a tree. You can tell when i had the same PH and when it changed..  

If your PH goes up by 0.1 it's 100 times stronger to the plant. 1.0 is 1,000 times strongner. This is why ph swing can be soo harmfull to any plant, beside the lockout issues.













That's all from the hill house this evening... I could post up some pics of the kush i'm smoking but i'll save those for trich shot fridays.. As i know i'll need some kind of ammo to keep up with mossy and FD's microscope shots.


----------



## Bighill (Dec 30, 2010)

Mossy, here are some shots of the first AF albino, well documented albino autoflower. These are from kallen on IC. They lasted about as long as mine did.
Auto Lothse.

















This is what bud from a varigated albino looks like. Bet it smokes supreme.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

HookaHittaH said:


> Hows it goin guys??
> Some of you may know me from the other growing site I useds to be on. Transplanted here due to some shady moderating.. anyways just another fellow auto grower here. Havent really had anything goin on as of late. waiting from winter to pass so I can start my outdoor autos.. anyways here are a few pics of my last years autos.


Whats up HHH glad to see that you made it! :Joint:

As you see BH and Mossy are here as well as Chyna, Hisser , and a whole bunch more......
seems we have found a safe heaven for now and we have been in here sharing and learning like crazy







Has to be one of my fav pics. Right in there with the maters, something id like to do if the neighbors didnt help them selves to the veggies..
kinda puts a damper on getting one outside, but i can live vicariously through you Mossy and BigHill maybe one day ill get them there

Cant wait to see what you have to share with us all, looking forward to your grows this coming yeah


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> And here is them at home with the family.


Dude fantastic job on those plants  Has to be some of the healthiest, bud producing little bitches i have ever seen from a CFL grow.
Seems you have really mastered what you had to work with. And they are rewarding you well fro the treatment. :joint


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd like to second that... I'm very impressed @ teflon!

@mossy - glad to know your granma's ok. Just got mine done with a bunch of phsyical therapy... broken hip... shes doing well now too... karma sent my friend



> If your PH goes up by 0.1 it's 100 times stronger to the plant. 1.0 is 1,000 times strongner. This is why ph swing can be soo harmfull to any plant, beside the lockout issues.


@BH- thanks for mentioning this, was gonnamention this but was unsure how to state it... well put!

@HHH - nice! I love the tomatos in the background! Can't wait to seneak a couple into my garden this year... now that I have a strain small enoguh!

oh yeah, and welcome to the thred!
J

time to smoke a fat one!


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

Bighill said:


> FD, giving some Zen bling a try on.. lol.


and it looks good on ya my friend, i also want to say thanks for catching the ones i don't get to or pass over accidentally when 5 pages rip by. Its what i like most about the thread. Some one will get to you and answer.




Bighill said:


> Mossy, here are some shots of the first AF albino, well documented albino autoflower. These are from kallen on IC. They lasted about as long as mine did.
> Auto Lothse.


BH those are some beautiful shots as well as amazing little guys.
Its a shame something like that can't grow and larger than a small sprout.
I wonder if there is a way to provide a different light source to make it grow.

And ive found the answer i think... ill post it seperate




> This is what bud from a varigated albino looks like. Bet it smokes supreme.


I bet so and i bet there is no ash at the end. Flavor would be immense on this one too. i can tell ya i would turn a bud or two of it down


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

I got a question has anyone here tried the xtreme gardening stuff? Cause Im getting the monster pumpkin kit for the kid to grow for the county fair and was wondering how well it would work with autos. I found vids on youtube of a guy using it on photos so im guessing it would work just as good for the autos.
Website for pumpkin youtube vid
http://www.xtreme-gardening.com/ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntbUEyGyQ4E&feature=related


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 30, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Here are some pics.. Was bored had the cam out.
> 
> 
> I think this one is going to be male. Nice looking so far.
> ...


Wow, I never would have thought that ph would effect them in this way. It certainly explains the twisted leaves. I found a couple more leaves that have holes and 1 that looks to be almost severed on my non-auto.

Those albino/pink phenos are awesome. Too bad the survival rate on them is as low as it is. 

Do you know if there is anyway to rearrange pics in an album on here. I put a bunch of pics up but they are all scrambled. Looks like a complete amateur set it up. (Not saying that I'm not, I just don't want it to look like it)


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

@HBS... not that I know of... it was the same problem I had.. wanted to journal this shit but couldn't get the f---in pics to co-operate in order... so I've stuck to posting in the thread.. at least i can rearrange in advanced mode in the thread!


@ encounter... I haven't tried that... but I can tell you he microzziahl fungi are a big difference... hey act kinda like an enzyme (lock and key) with the roots to help the roots transfer/absorb nutes from the soil... honestly though, tht site sounds a bit hopped up... a lot of sales pitch it sounds to me... if I can dig em up I've got some pics around somehwere of some 300 lb pumkins I grew..... don't mean to discourage you, but I think you can get the same job done for a lot less....
hints:

microzziahl fungi (aka FF Root Drench)
Beneficial nematodes
Water bubbling (FD's method)
and ph... these are the main root level techniques...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ4Z_RdgvgU&feature=related

J


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

.....So folks know what we are talking about.



mossys said:


> FullD's Magic Water......kiss-ass


I dont know about magic but i do know that it works  I introduced the idea and we got our results and i think im going to bring it in to them a little different this time.
Show and tell really. 

pH has everything to do with the plants survival, its as simple as that. If the pH range of the soil or other medium is not in the ideal range the plant can't eat. If the plant can't eat i bet you can guess what happens next. So the idea is to try our hardest to keep it balanced so the plant can uptake every thing it needs to grow and metabolize. The better we treat them the better they seem to reward us. 

So with that in mind how do we control something like this as well as promote maximum uptake. I fiddled with hydro (DWC) a few years back and had to learn a great deal about pH and how the plant could survive in water alone. I then decided to go back to soil and wanted to be able to control the pH here as well
AND provide the maximum amount of oxygen to the roots as i could in a soil medium. The more o2 the roots receive the bigger the bitch will grow, never minding the space the roots were in. 

So here is what you need to do to get control on the soil medium you are growing in to provide the plant perfect pH at all times. I also have some proof it works. 

I mainly collect rain water for this as its free and it has been provided to outdoor plants for years for a reason  Rain water falls in at 6.0-6.9 range in my area, this will depend on the area you live in as well. If you on the coast your rain water will have a higher sodium content to it. You will need to soften the water. Ill cover that in a just a few. After collecting the water and balancing it of to the 6.0-6.5 range i start the o2 treatment.

Now there are a few things that we can use to buffer the pH down in our water.
There are chemicals and powders that can raise and lower the pH of your water but we have one that has several beneficial points to it. White wine vinegar is one of the best sources of a pH buffer you can use. It will make the water soft, balance out the pH and feed the plant micro nutrients all in one shot. I use one tea spoon to a gallon and it puts my water in the range i grow in. 

I use gallon jugs to hold the water and feed them 24/7 with air. This does several things for you it allows a constant balanced mix of water, air, and if added nutrients to apply to the plant. After you have pumped the water for a few hrs you can then apply to the plant. If you have the room like i do i run it at all times.
I can pour some water in a 16oz cup and it will fizz like its carbonated.

I promise you if you take the time to do this you will have stupid results. 
I introduced this method to Mossy last year as i was growing out my first round of JEM's . He decided to apply it to his grows this year. Multi potting is the same as he always does.

Check out the difference

This is in growing season, out door so it had 10x the light that they had right now.
Here they are in the same style pot on the patio last summer.
(Mossy)






Here is the run this year in COLD weather as well as started under a light. Conditions were no where near the "typical" favorable.
(mossy) 






Not only will this allow great growth in large pots it will allow some real Giants in small pots that wouldn't normally get that big.

8in pot same conditions yet towering over that dirt space (Mossy)







60 gram bud stick 6in pot (FD)






74gram cup(FD)







These are some of the results guys, and as always if you have any questions let any of us know.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 30, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> @HBS... not that I know of... it was the same problem I had.. wanted to journal this shit but couldn't get the f---in pics to co-operate in order... so I've stuck to posting in the thread.. at least i can rearrange in advanced mode in the thread!


Well that is fucked up. It would be a very important tool to have on here since we are dealing with plants and timetables. Now I will have to create a another file to put them in after I go through all my files and sort them out. Some of the pics I have on here, I no longer have anywhere else. What a huge fustercluck! (in that order). Sorting them all out would be like watching old people fuck (slow and boring). Oh well, I guess the album stays the way it is.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

I figured for like $80 for the whole thing it wasnt to bad. id be spending that on the stuff plus shipping costs cause the nearest hydro shop is 2 hrs away. hell i might just buy that stuff and the things you mentioned and do a straight up head to head on it think that would make for a good attention holder?


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the refresher FD. It is nice to be able bring the particulars back to the front of the mind and get the new growers up to speed. I do believe that the bubbled water is making a difference in my girls. They were full before but my two oldest have gotten bigger than any before them. They are taking over my little space, my area is 3'wide x 4'deep x 3'tall. the two in the middle are taking up a good bit of that
View attachment 1354310


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

teflondummy said:


> Thanks for the refresher FD. It is nice to be able bring the particulars back to the front of the mind and get the new growers up to speed. I do believe that the bubbled water is making a difference in my girls. They were full before but my two oldest have gotten bigger than any before them. They are taking over my little space, my area is 3'wide x 4'deep x 3'tall. the two in the middle are taking up a good bit of that
> View attachment 1354310


Now thats whats up my man, glad to hear that 

It seems to do some crazy things to the swelling at the end too, i got about 2-3 weeks left of the big girls cant wait to see numbers on em

i cant wait to hear the numbers to get if you break your previous record, even by 1 gram lol, ill be happy.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

On the scales








Hanging with BB


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 30, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> I figured for like $80 for the whole thing it wasnt to bad. id be spending that on the stuff plus shipping costs cause the nearest hydro shop is 2 hrs away. hell i might just buy that stuff and the things you mentioned and do a straight up head to head on it think that would make for a good attention holder?


I would keep my eyes glued. It must work well if the dude in the vid uses the stuff. After all, he is a supplier to dispensaries. He wouldn't use it if it didn't make him more $.
I would definitely get some of that shit if I had the extra cash.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

Bighill said:


> Here are some pics.. Was bored had the cam out.


Its about damn time man, they are looking good cant wait to see who they are.




> I think this one is going to be male. Nice looking so far.


ill second that one, and if im wrong i wont post for a day, sound good?
like to self discipline 




> That's all from the hill house this evening... I could post up some pics of the kush i'm smoking but i'll save those for trich shot fridays.. As i know i'll need some kind of ammo to keep up with mossy and FD's microscope shots.


 see i knew you had something up your sleeve, makes me want to scope this 
Sour D


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

@ encounter... we love live experiments! do it!

@ FD... thanks for the refresher and I'm sure the thread noobs will appreciate it as well! What a great comparison! Real results from real growers and breeders... thats the mother-f-ing bomb! I'm also very glad to hear about the swelling in the last 2 weeks as I have 14 days left and am hoping for some major swelling! (Bud Boners?)

lol

J


----------



## teflondummy (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope you find all the swell your heart desires.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 30, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> On the scales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been doing everything you mentioned religiously FD. I just messed up with not adjusting the ph on the first batch of flower nutes I gave them. Then to add insult to injury I sprinkled the bone on the surface of the soil and didnt think of the swings in ph it would cause. Now I have leafs that look like swiss cheese. Not much I can do now, but it has been a lesson well learned. 

At least I got the cal/mag issue in check  (My name should be Harry Cup Halffull)


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

lol... smartass! lol
I'm sure they will... been ampin em up with bubbler water, some molasses, a little high phospo bat guano, and some big bloom and tiger bloom... just cant wait to get switched to composing my own soils.... next week its on like donkey kong!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

god damn FD i had to do a double take on the one pic it looked like you glued a damn milk dude on the bottom till i realized that was the stem holy hell dude you and mossy i sware are trying to grow a damn ganja redwood. (thats a idea there for a competition) I have been inspired im gonna do a head up run here probably around april of the things JM suggested against the RTI shit and im gonna do your water method in both.( Im getting the RTI stuff next month and will be sure to document it both photos and a log.) Im gonna document the shit outta that too.(Im a nerd and like to try new stuff and learn) if anyone has any other suggestions or anything else they would like to contribute im all ears.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> @ FD... thanks for the refresher and I'm sure the thread noobs will appreciate it as well! What a great comparison! Real results from real growers and breeders... thats the mother-f-ing bomb! I'm also very glad to hear about the swelling in the last 2 weeks as I have 14 days left and am hoping for some major swelling! (Bud Boners?)
> 
> lol
> 
> J


If you want to get your swell on on bud boner as you say you need to start a flush if you are 14 days out, but you need to look at the trics at this point too
I cant really see the bud development from the pics so i can tell what they are looking like to the eye. If you can get me a clear macro i could tell better.
Then we can decide if they need to go longer that the 14 days or not. I can tell you i have havent had 2 finish at the same time......yet


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

> god damn FD i had to do a double take on the one pic it looked like you glued a damn milk dude on the bottom till i realized that was the stem holy hell dude you and mossy i sware are trying to grow a damn ganja redwood. (thats a idea there for a competition) I have been inspired im gonna do a head up run here probably around april of the things JM suggested against the RTI shit and im gonna do your water method in both.( Im getting the RTI stuff next month and will be sure to document it both photos and a log.) Im gonna document the shit outta that too.(Im a nerd and like to try new stuff and learn) if anyone has any other suggestions or anything else they would like to contribute im all ears.​


sounds great man..we are all very into learning hear... experiments and learning and networking... (nerds I suppose) not my favorite term.. but hey... if the shoes fits...





> If you want to get your swell on on bud boner as you say you need to start a flush if you are 14 days out, but you need to look at the trics at this point too
> I cant really see the bud development from the pics so i can tell what they are looking like to the eye. If you can get me a clear macro i could tell better.
> Then we can decide if they need to go longer that the 14 days or not. I can tell you i have havent had 2 finish at the same time......yet


I was gonna flush hard at 7 days and on out.. I think they may go a little over the 14 expected days... just neemed and soaped this morning.. so I wanted to let that get in for a couple days before I began a major flush... I'll get ya some macros on the most mature lants in just a min...

J​


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

JM either your mighty damn close to where im from or that vid you found on youtube is pretty common to find cause i saw that when i was looking around on there for info on huge pumpkins.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> it looked like you glued a damn milk dude on the bottom till i realized that was the stem holy hell dude you and mossy i sware are trying to grow a damn ganja redwood.


LOL i almost fell out of the chair on that one. It has been the thickest yet.
I had to cut it with ratchet pruners cause the others wouldn't go through
they kept bending.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 30, 2010)

@ BH and those interested in the ablino

How to Keep an albino alive

Just a general consensus and idea, seems it would work to me.
I think that if another showed and you had it in a room with dual color LED light
surrounded with UV supplimentals and some sugar 
i think you might get one to survive.

Just an idea

Edit:

Ignore the last post in that link although it may make you laugh.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

ive seen probly a million damn auto shots and vids and from what ive seen the people here make all the ones ive seen look like a 5yr sniffing airplane glue was growing them. Now as far as the testing i research like insane before i buy anything unless i can find zero info then ill just take the gamble on it but from what i see here you guys have it down to a science and thats what im aiming for and if by some stroke of blind luck i find something that will help anyone growing and it get put to use even one time then it was worth the time and money to do. Theres no such thing as wasted knowledge if it was even used once.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> JM either your mighty damn close to where im from or that vid you found on youtube is pretty common to find cause i saw that when i was looking around on there for info on huge pumpkins.


dunno dude... northern states... new england is where I'm at...

FD... ur photos... my 2 most developed plantsa... sorry the photo quality isnt any better... dont have a nice lady d to get me a nice microscope! 

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> ive seen probly a million damn auto shots and vids and from what ive seen the people here make all the ones ive seen look like a 5yr sniffing airplane glue was growing them. Now as far as the testing i research like insane before i buy anything unless i can find zero info then ill just take the gamble on it but from what i see here you guys have it down to a science and thats what im aiming for and if by some stroke of blind luck i find something that will help anyone growing and it get put to use even one time then it was worth the time and money to do. Theres no such thing as wasted knowledge if it was even used once.


All I can say is I wholeheartedly agree! I'm a heavy researcher myself... and I use pretty much the same methods!

are you in new england?


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

Im a stones throw from the big apple.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

FullDuplex said:


> @ BH and those interested in the ablino
> 
> How to Keep an albino alive
> 
> ...


Cmon... that last post was the most scientific!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 30, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Im a stones throw from the big apple.


then we should get together... I'm about a stone and a halfs throw from there


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

im about 2 hrs away from pittsburgh


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey if i get my damn car back up and running soon(f*&^ing transmission blew up) im up for chilling out man nothing goes better then good times with a friends beer and buds.(unless your a bourbon man like my self good old jim beam)


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm nmot a big alcohol guy... but I'll throw back a beer... or better yet... some cann-vodka screwdrivers!

here's one more pic FD


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 31, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Hey if i get my damn car back up and running soon(f*&^ing transmission blew up) im up for chilling out man nothing goes better then good times with a friends beer and buds.(unless your a bourbon man like my self good old jim beam)


I love a good bourbon. Have you ever tried knob creek? It's aged 9 years, 97 proof and drinks like it is 70. A little more pricey than JB but well worth it I think.

As far as the canna-vodka goes. I am not much of a vodka drinker but I am going to make some with my leaves. Everyone around me loves Tito's brand vodka. They say its smoother than most top shelf vodkas at half the price. Cant wait to have some Tito's canna-vodka and hot chocolate!

p.s. Just to be clear, I do not work for either of these companies.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

i actually have a bet going with a buddy of mine im gonna be making some good old hillbilly shine like the generations before me (let me know if your interested in a mason jar of it and yes i know thats super redneck) but the bet is that 180 proof ruffly will strip a bud clean faster then 100 proff vodka.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

word! I made hot chocolate with some of my canna-choco... aww man... yummy and a nice buzz and med effect!
I'm not a big vodka fan either... but I was going for proof to get trichs out of the leaves... and it worked... that shit knocks ur ass 2X!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

I actually watched a special that showed that knob creek and id love to give that a go oh and i thougt of this just now theres a guy on youtube i talk to once in a blue moon from denver hes a major toker check him out http://www.youtube.com/user/tokinGLX


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> i actually have a bet going with a buddy of mine im gonna be making some good old hillbilly shine like the generations before me (let me know if your interested in a mason jar of it and yes i know thats super redneck) but the bet is that 180 proof ruffly will strip a bud clean faster then 100 proff vodka.


funny you menton this... was planning on that same concet for next summer... make my own shine and then use it t ectract the trichs! (I just cant seem to swallow using methyl alchlols for making hash oil) so I wanted to make an alternative thats at least made of compounds you can drink without going blind! lol


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

ive had some shine these old timers round here make and let me tell you after about 6 shots of it you time travel back to before you drank it and wanna bitch slap your self for even thinking of doing it. I can only imagine what adding some good bud to it would do. my guess is probly make you forget you have a hangover the next day once the vapor trails stop


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 31, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> i actually have a bet going with a buddy of mine im gonna be making some good old hillbilly shine like the generations before me (let me know if your interested in a mason jar of it and yes i know thats super redneck) but the bet is that 180 proof ruffly will strip a bud clean faster then 100 proff vodka.


HAHA! I can get shine at any time. I really don't care for the stuff ( last time I had some I was hungover for two days). 

Here is a wild story for you though. I am a bartender and this 85 year old man comes in and shoots the shit with me now and then. One day he tells me where he is from and it just so happened to be 45 mins away, where my dads side is from. Long story short, I ended up finding out that both of my great grandfathers from each side used to be the biggest moonshiners around back in the prohibition days and apparently made the best moonshine money can buy.

John, I heard of making hash oil with everclear. Never looked into it though.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

HBS if you think about it the family history there your the modern day version of them insted of liver killing booze you got the sweet sweet chiba lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

HBS and Encounter... yup!
I'll bet if I look back in my genetics I'll find similar stuff... its def in my blood....
as far as the everclear... my liquor store didn't have it... so I went with Boston's 100 proof vodka... been keeping in vodka form for now... but ultimately want to make hash oil for some sick friends and friends of friends.... gotta stomp the cancer out!

J


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

JM i got a movie you need to see if you haven't seen it they have it on youtube run from the cure the rick simpson story being a person with a physical handicap (failed spinal fusion hurts like a bitch everyday) watching that old man bust his balls helping people get better almost brings a tears to your eyes and thats one of my major drives is to help people i know feel better and give them the best i possibly can


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 31, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> HBS and Encounter... yup!
> I'll bet if I look back in my genetics I'll find similar stuff... its def in my blood....
> as far as the everclear... my liquor store didn't have it... so I went with Boston's 100 proof vodka... been keeping in vodka form for now... but ultimately want to make hash oil for some sick friends and friends of friends.... gotta stomp the cancer out!
> 
> J


I thought about that, them with the shine. Me with the herbs. Although I am not doing this to make any money. I just thought it was kind of crazy that both my great grandparents were in it together and I never heard about it from either side.

Sorry to hear about the cancer. I know canna can do wonders for their pain relief and appetite. I am going to look into making hash oil with everclear.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

we are about 6 pages off FD get ready to get your stone on brother 420 might just come up tonight


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

I was gonna say that myself! Woot Woot!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

if anyone needs any info or movies i can hook ya up with alot of them cause im vary much a activist and want my meds legal id like to see a cop go one day in my shoes and then tell me im doing wrong with the pill addictions rates so high doctors wont help me cause im 27 and this is a direct quote from several doctors "your to young of a man to have a narcotic addiction we cant help you"


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 31, 2010)

Guys one thing i ask is not to go to far into politics in here. I know that we are all here for one love i just dont wont to stir emotions of others. This can be a touchy subject to some and some one could inadvertently get offended.

Now about all this legal campagine stuff, i am all about it i want to some how some way help the people where i am
what to be able to provide free medicine to them. I can get it free now why cant they,
The first 10 pack paid for it self on the first run i have been in the positive ever since


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry about the sensi-tive issues! lol
post deleted... just not happy with my goverments misuse of funds and power... thats all

Yes, sick people deserve the RIGHT medicine regardless!

J


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

dude i could go off on a rant for hrs and i know this cause i have lol I have lost friends over this cause theyall just thought the one thing i hate most " they dont hurt there just pot heads".Ive spent so many hrs researching the medical benifits of cannabis i sware i got a damn phd in it. ive spent a good 200+hrs researching and i still do for hrs everyday. Ill be damned if i will have anyone tell me i dont hurt im just a pot head anywhere neer me. its that same damn narrow ass reefer madness propaganda bullshit that has people who cant afford medications suffer like dogs and children dieing from kemo treatments when cannabis has been proven time and again to make cancer cells eat them selves and not reproduce which cancer and even aids it a deformation in the cell and the deformation is reproduced over and over but cannabis stops that reproduction of bad copies and gets the cells back to normal. If a desprate mother gave her autistic child hash brownies and his condition improved to where he has a chance to live like that kid in colorado how the hell can the feds say you cant treat your dieing child cause what your using to save his life isnt legal. sorry guys just noticed i was on a rant lol sometimes my anger gets the better of me


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

I feel ya... Makes me angry just hearing you rant! lol

Dont get me started! lol


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 31, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> sorry about the sensi-tive issues! lol
> post deleted... just not happy with my goverments misuse of funds and power... thats all
> 
> Yes, sick people deserve the RIGHT medicine regardless!
> ...


You didnt have to delete that post at all my friend just want to nip it in the bud thats all

and i agree we should have a right to free medicine. It there for a reason and we weren't born with canna receptors in our brains for nothing


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 31, 2010)

I cant seem to find a vid on hash oil with everclear. I have read enough to know how to do it and it is simple. I think I just might make a vid on how to do it when I get the shake I need.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 31, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> dude i could go off on a rant for hrs and i know this cause i have lol I have lost friends over this cause theyall just thought the one thing i hate most " they dont hurt there just pot heads".Ive spent so many hrs researching the medical benifits of cannabis i sware i got a damn phd in it. ive spent a good 200+hrs researching and i still do for hrs everyday. Ill be damned if i will have anyone tell me i dont hurt im just a pot head anywhere neer me. its that same damn narrow ass reefer madness propaganda bullshit that has people who cant afford medications suffer like dogs and children dieing from kemo treatments when cannabis has been proven time and again to make cancer cells eat them selves and not reproduce which cancer and even aids it a deformation in the cell and the deformation is reproduced over and over but cannabis stops that reproduction of bad copies and gets the cells back to normal. If a desprate mother gave her autistic child hash brownies and his condition improved to where he has a chance to live like that kid in colorado how the hell can the feds say you cant treat your dieing child cause what your using to save his life isnt legal. sorry guys just noticed i was on a rant lol sometimes my anger gets the better of me



Its not anger its passion for something you know thats right but is told thats wrong


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 31, 2010)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> I cant seem to find a vid on hash oil with everclear. I have read enough to know how to do it and it is simple. I think I just might make a vid on how to do it when I get the shake I need.


oil: page 136 post # 1356


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

no problem FD... you're right... this thread needs to stay auto-oriented as well as research oriented... politics only pisses me off! lol

@HBS:

No, no idea on the THC content, it's got to be high. If you don't heat it before you pick at it, it breaks like rock candy. Similar consitency to butane oil.. But once you heat it a bit it pours like molasis. 
This was made from ICU#2 trim and Purplekush trim, it wasn't ALL leaf though i save the stems from inside the buds and all the left overs from rolling. Used a few ounces worth, got.. i'd say about 10 grams of purest of the pure. Really nice stuff. This is the BH personal stash right there. I only break it out when i have no buds to smoke or i feel like wowing some one It's super potent, smoke this before work and it's an early day 
If i had put this batch in some vials it wouldn't have cat hair and drywall mud bits, and dust in it.. lol. I still smoke it. hehe. I'll just re-use it in the next one.. Filter the crap out.

This is how i do it for anyone interested. Isopropynol 99% proof you want as high as you can get.. no 60 proof crap.. No smoking.. no stupid shit.. This stuff is no different than gas and fires.. Can go bad!
#1: Only use Glass as often as you can. You will be supprised what is leached from metals.
#2: Put your Alc in the freezer the night before you plan to do it. I have also done a few hours. You want it COLD, it looks like it gets more viscus when it's good. I don't know what actual temp is perfect but 4 hours at least or a night in there will give you the desired affect. I have joked about using dry ice to get it even colder but never bothered.
#3: Jar your trim and leaf, what ever your going to use.
#4: Mix the alc in with your trim, Don't let it sit long, i usually do a half hour.. The longer it sits the more the alc warms and the more chlorophyl your going to pull out, which we don't want. I have had good results putting the jar back in the freezer for up to four hours. Any longer and your starting to get into green oil teritory.
#4: wipe your pirex plate with some alc and some bounty to clean it
#5: Put a layer of bounty over the top, and use one of the wife/gf's hair ties to put over the mouth to hold the bounty in place.
#6: Turn it over to filter it out, i'll get some crap to blance the jar(s) on the sides to let it do it's thing.
After it is done filtering out you will know what kind of oil your going to have, put it on a white surface to see it. The redder your solution the better your oil is going to be. Some of the best mixes i have had almost looked clear to start, by the time the alc has evaportaed i was such a clear red hue it was amazing.
#7: I always let mine evap on it's own accord, i usually don't need it NOW so i can afford the time. 
I have also cooked big and small batches. I recommend a double boiler system. Boil a pot of water and put your pyrex ontop. The steam from the pot isn't direct heat like an element, and it will help deter any stray alc fumes from egniting on the burner. SAFETY FELLAS!!! When a cookie sheet goes up in your face it's not a good day in the kitchen.
A slow cook off will not burn the oil and make it dark. It is alot like making sugar candy, don't burn the sugar 
If you are mixing this into food or creams, you'll need a fat based product that will disolve the THC into the mix. otherwise you just have bits of thc floating in what ever you are mixing it with. Maybe try real butter. That has worked for me in the past for cooking, it's not an acetone type product. So it shouldn't irritate the skin, or taste bad in food. Bring the butter to a boil and mix in the concentrate.
Thats how i do that 
Bh. 


That info courtesy of BH in previous posts..

J


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

guess that was a double duplex post!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 31, 2010)

HEHE! That was the same idea I had in my head with the double boiler. I didn't know about not keeping the plant material soaking for that long and keeping it cold however. Thank you guys for digging that up and special thanks to BH for posting it in the 1st place. IDK how in the hell I missed it back when he posted it.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

I know alot of people in here run cfls and probably t5's i dont know if it helps but petco and other pet stores have special lighting for there animals like snakes and lizards so they have lights of various light spectrum's and heat outputs and a ton of powders for crickets to boost there nutrient levels and seeing as how i have a shit ton of lights from all kinds of pets ive had and there different lighting needs i started to wonder if all my extra lights and fish tanks could be put to use as indoor green houses. I have come up with yes they would all be perfect for indoor autos and you can get better temp controls cheaper from a pet store and have a 100% bug free area cause a bug can only go so far in a tank and as far as stealth goes slap up some of them fake fish background on the inside for light control and its real easy to keep the humidity and everything under control tanks to pets. theres no better bug eater then a geko and they don't eat leafs or if your daring and not scared of them spiders they are little damn pigs


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 31, 2010)

Well off to bed guys.. Going to be a long day tomorrow at the bar. It has alot of fun and very educational tonight. 

Happy new years to you all if I don't get to peak my head in here before then.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

lol hey FD i think between you JM and my self we might hit 420 tonight


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Dec 31, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> I know alot of people in here run cfls and probably t5's i dont know if it helps but petco and other pet stores have special lighting for there animals like snakes and lizards so they have lights of various light spectrum's and heat outputs and a ton of powders for crickets to boost there nutrient levels and seeing as how i have a shit ton of lights from all kinds of pets ive had and there different lighting needs i started to wonder if all my extra lights and fish tanks could be put to use as indoor green houses. I have come up with yes they would all be perfect for indoor autos and you can get better temp controls cheaper from a pet store and have a 100% bug free area cause a bug can only go so far in a tank and as far as stealth goes slap up some of them fake fish background on the inside for light control and its real easy to keep the humidity and everything under control tanks to pets. theres no better bug eater then a geko and they don't eat leafs or if your daring and not scared of them spiders they are little damn pigs


Ahhh... well I was going to bed. Look at my cab in my album. It is a 55 gallon aquarium sitting on the floor with a fish tank stand turned up side down sitting on top of it. I cut holes and installed ducts for intake and exhaust. Works perfect. I just wish it was a little wider.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

wow im stirring up the bees tonight fellas im keeping everyone up lol


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

It'd be even cooler if we hit 420 at 420... lol

@FD... yes true... its from my passion... but poeple telling deliberate lies about something to promote their own agenda/profits DOES make me angry... very angry... lol

but, all I can do is continue research and back up the poeple who best politically represent me I guess..



on a better note... I just melted and tested some snow from outside... ph @ 6.26 ! so I used 2 5 gallon buckets of snow to top up my bubbler resevoir.... mhhmmmm so nice! O2 soda!
J


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey thats pretty damn slick there HB


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

lol holy shit JM i was just thinking of doing that my self with garbage cans cant beat free phed water i hear if you dont have a bubbler in it the ph drops


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

thts been my prevoius experience with all water... ph drops over time without o2 present... been wanting to collect rainwater but have had so many other things goin hadnt had time to mess with it... but now its frozen till i can get it when i need it! also keeps it cold so it absorbs more o2!

also check ppms on that FD... 5! nothing in soluton basically!

sweet! pure water! have you ppm'ed ur rainwater?

J


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

nope my meter should be coming in the next few days a got a ph light and moisture 3 in 1 meter off ebay for $10


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

OH shit happy new year to all incase im to intoxicated to be on here but imma damn well try to stay up till this hits 420 cause thats like a historical page number here and congrats to Fd to making to 420 pages just like the high times 420 issue which is epic if you dont have it you should get it p.s. I started new years early


----------



## mossys (Dec 31, 2010)

Morning M8's............

It's not just the 420 post...the thread is 500 views of the 70,000.
It hit 60,000 on christmas eve..I would Love to see it hit the 70,000 new years eve..
that would be 10,000 views in 1 week...
someone might think we deserve an AF Forum...






*SO TALK..TALK..TALK.....*

Back after chores for a yap...


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

mornin mossys... nice!


----------



## mossys (Dec 31, 2010)

Morning JM....
yup..
mother natures Gift.

See the one on the left is going too....eeee...ee.....
almost too scared to look in the morning incase something has eaten them over night......

Gotta go m8's..the rule in this house is if you don't shop..you don't Eat.....
so gotta go...
or we will be nil by mouth for new years eve...

Back as soon as.....


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

word word... have a good shop!


----------



## mossys (Dec 31, 2010)

> have a good shop!


Ugh Bro..I Think that is a contradiction in terms..
but...
I gotta eat...I smoke Afghan...super munchies......

ENCOUNTERZERO..you broke my dream with that EU news on legalising..
two mornings in a row I have woke up thinking I have my cannabis farm..
I have the picture in my mind...
But I was thinking Covert..
If they legalise in Spain...
I wanna be first in line to have a Medical License.
To have the place for Proper Medical testing to be done...
my Dream is to Legitimise our Work.

Soooo...I better start saving NOW...


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

morning mossy happy new year


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKKiY-9lYwQ 
heres some music for everyone i think they would enjoy


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

> you broke my dream with that EU news on legalising..
> two mornings in a row I have woke up thinking I have my cannabis farm..
> I have the picture in my mind...
> But I was thinking Covert..
> ...


you too? eh tu brute'? et tu?

the perverbial round is in the chamber here... they legalize and I'm fire the license app immediately!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

mossy dude you keep kicking shit out like you been your gonna have screw you money in no time flat the kind bill gates has you know the screw you i do what i want kinda money god i wish i had the ok ill listen but im only doing it if i get paid more kinda money but im so damn broke i have to pay attention with food stamps.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdIYVWA0dr0 <===== every stoners dream girl lol


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry for crushing your dream mossy if it makes you feel better 80% of my state wants it legal for medical but the political leaders say no so its gonna be a while before its legal here


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 31, 2010)

ok so i cut her down lastnight a few picx for ya

the 4 buds on the a4 paper are prob about 1/3 of total by weight i am prity happy for my first grow. but i got a load of frosty popcorn buds that i canot be ased to trim wot should i do dry them then maybe make a lil butter or vodka ?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

very nice... and yup and yup


----------



## zen.peace (Dec 31, 2010)

@ Mossy

Did you get your grafix from BH?

Have a safe New Years'

Peace

zen


----------



## K21701 (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year all....Have fun and be safe!!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

FD.. get Ready! 420 inbound!

Happy ny k21!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

all passengers are ask to pack there bowls and remain seated for the duration of there flight dinner and drinks will be served at 420 and as always thank you for flying auto air lines where are mottos is we couldnt fly if we were only half baked now lets spark this bitch.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

is it just me or is that pic that k21 posted make you wanna go to hooter for wings?


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

makes me wanna do somethin'... please make sure your seats are locked in the up position, seat belts are off... and we'll be turning on the 420 sign momentraily!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

FD your 420 is only a post or two away


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, nine pages over night again. Lol, do you guys sleep? Good morning to all. I am firing up some White Dwarf and having a cup of coffee. Happy toking!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice refresher FD about he water. I've been using an old fish pump to add O2 for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

Im gonna start doing that tonight airing the water


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 31, 2010)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Im gonna start doing that tonight airing the water


 Makes a big difference.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

def.. props to FD on that tip... mines bubblin as well... just watered with it... and the snow melt water I'm using now is the bomb! cant wait to see the response!

EDIT: oh shit here we go! Happy 420 pages FD!

Edit again... some canna-porn in celebraation!
oh yeah day 50, 29 and 1 respectively


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy 420 FD now time for some sleep i hung in till it hit lol you all have a good new years may it be a damn stoney one


----------



## mossys (Dec 31, 2010)

*OMG...GOTTA HAVE A POST ON PAGE 420...DAMN..........*

*FullD..............Bro.......page 420..and your missing it.........*

*get your posts in quick on this Hallowed page....*

*only 200 views short of 70,000 too.......*

*Post..post..post.....*    







* HOT PAGE..HOT PAGE..HOT PAGE*


----------



## mossys (Dec 31, 2010)

Gotta a girl on it too.....woo..hooo....

BTW..already been asked...don't think the Amazon Autos is a seed site or anything..just a mock-up to show BH how I mean to stop my Black girl photos being ripped.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 31, 2010)

mossys said:


> *OMG...GOTTA HAVE A POST ON PAGE 420...DAMN..........*
> 
> *FullD..............Bro.......page 420..and your missing it.........*
> 
> ...



Woooo Hooooo....page 420 guys! and just shy of 70,000

and to honor the page im firing up a bowl of this Sour Diesel!!!

Thanks again guys for all the info and hard work you all have put in here


----------



## dargo (Dec 31, 2010)

posting on page 420


----------



## mossys (Dec 31, 2010)

> woooo hooooo....page 420 guys! And just shy of 70,000
> 
> and to honor the page im firing up a bowl of this sour diesel!!!
> 
> Thanks again guys for all the info and hard work you all have put in here


AMEN......Canna Group Hug......you have made it So much Fun M8's....

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE.*

May all your dreams come true


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 31, 2010)

Group for 420







Just wouldn't be right with out a little bondage







Nasty little bitch


----------



## drmarcusg (Dec 31, 2010)

haha hilarious....easy ryder day 75....maybe choppin tonight...what yall think??? its 420 24/7 365


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 31, 2010)

common thay gotta give us a forum now lol


----------



## irish farmer (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello auto head's. I'm new to the auto game and would love some advice. I got my seed's today from the short stuff seed bank. Super cali haze any grow it yet and how has it gone. Not sure if I should wait and do an outdoor with them or put them in my hydro set up.I have been readinbg through this thread and thare is a lot of info. I realy just want to know what ye think of this strain and if thgare is anything tricky about it. Peace Love and Hippyness to all


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 31, 2010)

irish farmer said:


> Hello auto head's. I'm new to the auto game and would love some advice. I got my seed's today from the short stuff seed bank. Super cali haze any grow it yet and how has it gone. Not sure if I should wait and do an outdoor with them or put them in my hydro set up.I have been readinbg through this thread and thare is a lot of info. I realy just want to know what ye think of this strain and if thgare is anything tricky about it. Peace Love and Hippyness to all


Glad to have ya along irish farmer, i my self am not to familiar with this strain, however there have been several posts on it in here.

If my memory serves me right this was one of the strains that had issues with the auto trait.
Someone correct me if im wrong, but i think it was strain that was having issues
now, not to worry some of them have been autoing here lately so we will be really interested in the grow 
to see if this strain is checking out.


g/l 
speed and safety with them


----------



## irish farmer (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank's mate I'l keep you informed.I'm thinking i might just wait and do an outdoor with them.


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 31, 2010)

Few pics this morning...
The newer growth on the albino trait plant is half white, I was hoping it wasn't going to be only on one leaf...
Put some pics of it up when I get over to them today.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

NC that thing is sickness on a stick!


----------



## HookaHittaH (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn this thread is moving fasssst.. nice looking ladies you got over there mossy. Congrats on 420 pages of Auto Informantion FD.


----------



## mossys (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn..something I didn't notice....

stoneyhomer..you got post #4200..on page 420....maaaaannnnnnnnn......
we are busting everything today..
Bodes well for the New Growing Year....



> Just wouldn't be right with out a little bondage


Ha ha FullD...you got your microscope for christmas..
if you get a little bondage for new year...more power to Lady D....

nc...looking Great m8...
saw somewhere back on the thread that you had been having a little Test...
Glad you liked it...
you are gonna have a whole heap of it to smoke through...
Looking Good man.

BH..nc..I am getting a verigated leaf on one of my new germs...
guess who..
Original JEM.......
I'll get photos later..to cold to pull it out of the cupboard..
get you guys to check it for deficiencies..
But..it is a half coloured leaf..not tip..or rim...

I thought that I had seen just about everything JEM had to offer..
maybe this is just to lure me back to her.

ExpertSetup said JEM was the Holy Grail of colour...he wasn't far wrong.



> Damn this thread is moving fasssst..


10,000 views in 1 week HHH...FullD created a Monster.....kiss-ass

Across the board improvement HHH...all with Water...
I sit with my Jaw hanging every morning...
you don't happen to have a spare fish tank air pump and a bottle of white wine vinegar sitting around do you Bro...


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats on 420 FD!


----------



## HookaHittaH (Dec 31, 2010)

Mossy I don't have one sitting around, but I'm sure a small investment for one will be in order for the spring...


----------



## mossys (Dec 31, 2010)

> *70,056*


There it is m8's.....

BANG....

AND *420-8* replies......

AF Marijuana Madness...

   

*WIGGLE....*

*Don't the post just Fly when you are having FUN....   *


----------



## mossys (Dec 31, 2010)

HHH..I'd rather buy a pump and a PH measure now than ferts...Amazing results..

But..you know my favourite piece of kit..the glass table...Redundant...

they won't fit under it now....Maaannnn...







'Nuff said m8...


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 31, 2010)

mossys said:


> There it is m8's.....
> 
> BANG....
> 
> ...


This is nuts, its a nice treat and one hell of the way to ring in the new year.
Thanks to all for the good times and laughs and the beautiful looking plants that re just amazing.

Ive gone from seeing decent looking plants to plants that are looking like photo girls
and producing their numbers, all with in 420 pages of madness and learning.






mossys said:


> HHH..I'd rather but a pump and a PH measure now than ferts...Amazing..
> 
> But..you know my favourite piece of kit..the glass table...Redundant...
> 
> they won't fit under it now....Maaannnn...


Then it may be time for a new table lol. Just going to have to get that dragon into dom and then they wont know what there looking at.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 31, 2010)

Be back in a bit for Tric friday got to finish packin for my trip


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 31, 2010)

stoneyhomer..you got post #4200..on page 420....maaaaannnnnnnnn...... we are busting everything today.. lol mossys i did not even notice not shure i can do it as good as you lot but here is my go at macro as its friday night


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 31, 2010)

Gave all of the plants that are showing sex and budding a little feeding today.
The ALF#3 is stinking nicely and the HBD smells of sweet fruit and skunk, The smell is so strong in the growroom I'm glad I have no neighbors to worry about.


----------



## FullDuplex (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy firday guys and gals and Happy new year!


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 31, 2010)

well done fd wish i hade a scope like yours


----------



## mossys (Dec 31, 2010)

Cured amber..


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks mossys grate to i think this is the best i can do at a lil under 200x


----------



## Bighill (Dec 31, 2010)

the purple trichs are sexy..

Missed 420  Look at the views on this bad boy.. I was posting on page 410 last night.. I got some catching up to do. phew.


----------



## mossys (Dec 31, 2010)

stoneyhomer..for the kit you have..I think the photos are Amazing m8...

nc..which girl do you have your yellow striped leaf in....? 

zen.peace..do you mean the one that BH has in his signature NOW...

IT IS STUNNING...

TALENT I really Admire Bro.......
I Thank You.

Someone mentioned in the thread a while back that Delta-9 @ IC had an albino leaf..
do you know if it was in one of mine..?


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have to tell you mossy that I have the one with the striped leaves mixed up, Its either a Bad Betty, JEM or ALF#3...
Which do you think it is Mossy?

I have a Sativa dom BlueSteak x DieselRyder F3 and the rest are dark green squat indica dom plants...
I'm excited about the Sativa dom pheno because I need a strain that gives a good heady buzz...


----------



## mossys (Dec 31, 2010)

mmm...nc...Original JEM...I just germ tested..mmm..







see it..


----------



## nealcook420 (Dec 31, 2010)

mossys said:


> mmm...nc...Original JEM...I just germ tested..mmm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes I do see it, It must be a trait coming out in F3 and so on...


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 31, 2010)

some intresting macro inside stem im using canna straws now lol


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new years to ya alls


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 31, 2010)

a lil early lol happy new years


----------



## chubbz (Dec 31, 2010)

Anybody know a place i can get Dutch Passion auto mazar in reg packs?? I dont want just feminized seeds!!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 31, 2010)

Have you tried Attitude or Castle?


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 31, 2010)

stoneyhomer said:


> happy new years to ya alls


HAPPY NEW YEAR! I'm not a really big drinker, but I'll tie one on tonight! Let's try to meet here after midnight(if you're not getting laid) and all smoke a j together to bring in the New Year.


----------



## chubbz (Dec 31, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Have you tried Attitude or Castle?


 yep checked both they have the automazar just in fem only may just get fem only n hit it with some onyx pollen n see what i get


----------



## stoneyhomer (Dec 31, 2010)

ooo im hoaping to get laid just my kids are still up atm


----------



## XxK2xX (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new years all !!!!!!!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 31, 2010)

stoneyhomer said:


> ooo im hoaping to get laid just my kids are still up atm


lol, I hear that. haha


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year all!​


----------



## Bighill (Dec 31, 2010)

mossys said:


> mmm...nc...Original JEM...I just germ tested..mmm..
> 
> see it..


I see that there! So it's from the JEM lines then. The fan leaves look alot different on those ones. It's cool to see some older stock jems, see how they are different than the ones i've seen.


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah, those jems are damn sexy... can't wait until I can get my hands on some o dose

I like the new signature bh!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year all!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Years my friends!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 31, 2010)

Time to fire up that spleef!!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

word the eff up! Happy New Year hitman! Got the choo flowin and I'ma stack a bowl on that right fin now!

Got thinkin about time zones and differences... a lil tribute to mossy in spain..

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=141


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 31, 2010)

John Mondello said:


> word the eff up! Happy New Year hitman! Got the choo flowin and I'ma stack a bowl on that right fin now!
> 
> Got thinkin about time zones and differences... a lil tribute to mossy in spain..
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=141


No doubt! Here's to ya Mossy!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 31, 2010)

2011 The Year of the BLACK DRAGON!


----------



## John Mondello (Dec 31, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> 2011 The Year of the BLACK DRAGON!


 
RIGHT ON! The Year of mossys Black Dragons... and I have to concur with mossy.. I think this year bodes well!

It's on like Donkey Kong now! I'm gonna eat this year up like its frikin candy!


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

WAKEY WAKEY..RISE AND SHINE....HAPPY NEW YEAR....


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year mossy!

currently watering in beneficial nematodes... and photo-ing


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new years fellas may this be the begining of many more stoney years to come


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 1, 2011)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> happy new years fellas may this be the begining of many more stoney years to come


and also with you

hey mossy... any chance of some more of those farm photos with the peas and stuff... its so nice on the eyes this time of year

and of course.. I'm hoping anxiosuly to see the black dragons evolution!


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## hisser (Jan 1, 2011)

Wishing everyone a happy new year


----------



## FullDuplex (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new year guys!!!!!! and thanks again for all the commitment here!!

Ill talk to you all in a week got to do a little traveling. 

cant wait to see all the info when i get back

FD


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

> 2011 The Year of the BLACK DRAGON!


Aw Cheers Hitman...Fingers Crossed eh!

Happy New Year to You and Yours Bro....



> John Mondello
> Happy New Year mossy!​





> RIGHT ON! The Year of mossys Black Dragons


Cheers JM...Happy New Year to you and your family Bro....

ENCOUNTERZERO...Cheers m8...Happy New Year to You and Yours M8..
karma sent for fruitfulness...

aw hisser Bro..you made it...
Happy New Year to You and Yours .......
Pass it on to CE if you talk to him...

I've been down the beach..Ozone..Afghan..and coffee...
had a nice breakfast..
run the girls out of the glass-house Quick..
coz the sun is high in the sky...
then signed in here to see all me M8's and feel the love

How LUCKY can one person get.......

Cheers M8's..You make it for Me.

HOME is where your Friends are....

Dum..dum..dum..Another one Bites the dust....
Anyone witha hangover....excuse the singing first thing in the morning....

But.... 
you see what is happening in the christmas pot....
one of them is blacking up...





​


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 1, 2011)

awesome news m8!
those oguns are sooooo sexy!

makin choco myself 

FD have a safe trip


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 1, 2011)

Just getting home from the New Year's Eve Party! Going to enjoy some RoughNeck then off to bed! Happy New Year everyone! Year of the Black Dragon for sure!


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

An another one down 
and another one down..
another one bites the dust...







 My oh My...I AM Plant Lucky....

Thank You mother nature...and the Great Ganja Godess..



> FullDuplex
> Happy new year guys!!!!!! and thanks again for all the commitment here!!​


Amen Bro..

and a Happy New Year to you Lady D and the ankle biters...
Speed & Safety.

BuddhaThai ..wey hey M8.....let me wish you 
Happy New Year for you and your Family...............
peace karma sent.
I saw the RoughNeck in that link...
I See your enthusiasm.



> Year of the Black Dragon for sure!


Aw cheers m8....appreciated.
I already feel I'm doing it "With Help" cause I'm getting the botanical and the True Black up together..

No-one is that Lucky..without a lot of karma from Friends... 
​


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

Ho ho ho...JM.....

just got back to see the Girls...some of them are looking Really Evil now.....mmm...mmmmm...mmmm.....

Scent of a Woman...does it for me everytime...

BTW..I said the next time I got a True Black & White bud up..
I was naming it for my favourite football manager..

*Gentle Man Bobby Robson*.

So..since I checked the afghan hound is seeded..
she is duly christened 

*Bobbys Girl.*

The Official Black & White Geordie/Newcastle Cannabis.

Oh..quick question from the technophobe...do laptops have one of those little copywrite symbols on..
the c with the circle round..?
I cannot find one....
I want to copywrite my Black Dragon photos...
afore anyone rips them...


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 1, 2011)

mossys said:


> Ho ho ho...JM.....
> 
> just got back to see the Girls...some of them are looking Really Evil now.....mmm...mmmmm...mmmm.....
> 
> Scent of a Woman...does it for me everytime...


Yeah, they're startin to get my gears turnin too! The bubbled water is even better than the h202 amendment, for sure... I can literally see them perk up in 15 min when I do it.

Only a couple weeks left!
And the benficial nematodes are here... and added in... so now just waiting on the lady bugs and ameliue scilyoi doddilio or whtever they are again... lol
and of course the worms


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

The healthier they are the more they fight off infections and bugs...
so the oxy water should help everything...

Fingers Crossed for them...

no sign of any cross contamination still...?

Bugs should arrive after the hols....and you can declare war on them...


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 1, 2011)

mossys said:


> The healthier they are the more they fight off infections and bugs...
> so the oxy water should help everything...
> 
> Fingers Crossed for them...
> ...


well, no cross contamination beyond the previously discussed... 

The neem seems to be taking effect... seems to be less total thrip population... nematodes will wipe all larvae in the plants soil... and in the composting bin setup... neem will disable reproduction... and the predator sweep will finish off anything still makin a go at it.... IPM+O2+Photsynthesis+Cannibis+Mossy+FD+JM+good karma= Happy Plants and Good genetics!


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

> IPM+O2+Photsynthesis+Cannibis+Mossy+FD+JM+good karma= Happy Plants and Good genetics!


Ha ha my m8 Cheers.

What I want to see from You this year is an AF cross..named for your Brother...
then everytime you work on it..it will make you Smile....

!


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## John Mondello (Jan 1, 2011)

mossys said:


> Ha ha my m8 Cheers.
> 
> What I want to see from You this year is an AF cross..named for your Brother...
> then everytime you work on it..it will make you Smile....
> ...


Thats a great idea!

A damn fine Idea... he'd be real proud!
cheers m8!

jeez... you really have some beautiful plants mossy!


----------



## dargo (Jan 1, 2011)

Mossy or anyone thats grown bad betty can u upload some bad betty 0-14 day old photos please. i cant find any of mine from before they showed sex, i need to see who i can see in my Big Bettys


----------



## stoneyhomer (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh..quick question from the technophobe...do laptops have one of those little copywrite symbols on..
the c with the circle round..?
I cannot find one....
I want to copywrite my Black Dragon photos...
afore anyone rips them...
here ya go mossys ill sort u somthing a lil more usable l8r m8


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

> A damn fine Idea... he'd be real proud!


Yeah M8...and it willmake you work your socks off to create Perfection in his Name.
Did he enjoy a smoke..?


> jeez... you really have some beautiful plants mossy!


So do You.....

dargo...Happy New Year to you and Yours Bro......

I don't Think I have any Bad Betty young photos...
most of my last season photos were left on IC..
But..I'll have a look.

Post them up and I'll tell you if I See JEM/Bettty in them.


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

Cheers stoneyhomer...Brilliant of you...

I know I have seen them on some photos on the net...
But...
I didn't know where to look for one.

The more I use the *Amazonian Auto* name the more I like it..
thought I would dive to get it in First..afore someone nicks it.
ha ha ha.

Still mulling over *MMM*...though...

*M*ossys *M*edical *M*arijuana...

because everytime I see a nice girl I think...MMM.....mmm...mmm....it could be my trade mark...

Oh...BTW...
someone in this house who shall remain nameless...fell asleep at 10pm last night...
and when they got up this morning said happy new year to the Dog before they said it to Me...

maaan..it is good to know that 2011 won't be too much different to 2010....

At least the Girls appreciate me...


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

The Air pot test...

2 different ALF#3 hybs...


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

Mmmmph..just realised I have talked nearly a full page.....

better be quiet so someone else can get a word in.

ENCOUNTEREDZERO...I had my hopes built up for the lottery last night to fund my Med License...
But..
it didn't work....
Still gotta dream though....


----------



## 43Hitman (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Mossy check out this link, it may give you exactly what you're looking for.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4670748_type-copyright-symbol.html


----------



## K21701 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bubbles before the tie down...







Nothing like starting out the New Year with a little bondage!!!







Can't forget about baby PJ!!!


----------



## stoneyhomer (Jan 1, 2011)

yer maybe hitman and i was gona say that but it douse not work in a load of stuff easy to add in paint like i did


----------



## Bighill (Jan 1, 2011)

mossys said:


> Mmmmph..just realised I have talked nearly a full page.....
> 
> better be quiet so someone else can get a word in.
> 
> ...


Us too i whipped out at the last min to grab some tickets. $50mil here, plus there was 18 $1mill prizes as well. Sadly i didn't wake up rich.. BUT i did wake up to some thing else. If you go to that thing we've been talking about it's all live now  Muhahahaha 
Mossy can you hear that?.... That's the sound of a bunch of people who'r going to be BUSSSSY BEES this year!!
I could just do a jig... Then again save that for when it flys.


----------



## Bighill (Jan 1, 2011)

K21701 said:


> Bubbles before the tie down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On IC there was a guy who LST'd a bluestreak, when dry he said he got 100+ grams from it. It looked like a monster by the end. I know some one chimed in before that LST'ing made them flower sooner. The work they were doing over there kinda showed to the contrary. The auto seemed to take longer to start slowering and spent more time vegging. They figured it had to do with keeping hormones lower in a plant i dunno.

Ither way it'll be good to see the results from start to finish.

Even FD has a LST'd JEM atm.


----------



## Bighill (Jan 1, 2011)

mossys said:


> The Air pot test...
> 
> 2 different ALF#3 hybs...


 
If you haven't sexed these i'd say top left 2 are going to make some balls. Forgot you have these going too. How many days are you in now? Just wanting to compare to the ALF's i have going.

Bottom half of the bin are gunna be female i bet. Nice tight structure. 

This is the bin with the air stone in it correct? 
I bet you are going to move to a manifold air system at some point here. I've always had issues with crap growing on the stone, then they never have as much umff. If you know what i mean.


Off topic i get to go pester my brother today he's all hung over and i get to hang drywall in the house. lolol poor sap. Another day i'm glad i don't drink much.

Happy new year everyone.. Lets make 2011 the year of the auto.


----------



## dargo (Jan 1, 2011)

2 Lots of f1's germinating. WW is white widow x a monster Mi5 & the top ones are snowryder#3 x SFV OG.

The white widow pollen was sent to me from america, it was wrapped in a peice of foil with a silica ball in there.it spent 11 days getting here (uk) in very hot conditions, but some if it was still viable!!! I only got 10 beans out of it as I only pollenated 1 lower branch on the monster Mi5 and the beans are pretty green so I dont have much hope for them. the SR3xSFVOG f1's was gifted to me.


----------



## dargo (Jan 1, 2011)

the bigger girl is one of the Psiren girls thats almost dialed in, looks like she needs repotting again! got a nice male pair for her


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow a guy gets a little bourbon buzz and the pages fly by mossy man your gonna have your dream on lock dude with the herbs your kicking out. im loving the black dragon pics the black colors just make it pop out like mad. I can hear it now whats going on smoking some dragon and playing black ops people would be trippin hearin that. I had a thought last night when i was shopping around and i dont know if anyone else thought of this what do you think youd get crossing a purple jem with a black dominia? cause that black dominia was a damn beast. I have yet to try the jems so im just thinking of cross's and possible photos made into autos like say white rhino.


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

> Mossy can you hear that?.... That's the sound of a bunch of people who'r going to be BUSSSSY BEES this year!!
> I could just do a jig..


It is only the first day in the Year of the Black Dragon...
and there is Magic happening...

Cheers Hitman...appreciated.

I tried it and it didn't work on my photo prog or paint..
But..I'll have a bit fiddle with it..as soon as I have time..
it would make a tidier job than using the @ sign.



> Bottom half of the bin are gunna be female i bet. Nice tight structure


Top half of the pot is the Standard ALF#3 mixed pheno hyb..
the bottom half are the ones that were rolled for Ultra Indy pheno.

I'm Happy with where I have them..
But..
I was saying to FullD...
I Think there is an opportunity to develop the ultra indy a slight bit further.
That is why I am asking anyone growing for a hollow/solid stem check on harvest.

I'll see what they do first though.

IMO..the ultra Indy phenos are going to be Stench Monsters...
so they may be better left as is..for a bit odour control...
we will see.

They were put to germ on 11/12..and like yours were slow..
showed through 16/12...
so..16 days.
I have identified two that I think are males in the top row.
Can see a Bud forming.
I'll check when I air them tomorrow..see if you are right.



> This is the bin with the air stone in it correct?


Yup...I haven't tried it before..
But..
after seeing the difference the aerated water made...
I definitely think it is worth a shot.



> lolol poor sap. Another day i'm glad i don't drink much.


Yup..you must have been up all night working that project too...
remember to have a rest sometime in the day...



> Happy new year everyone.. Lets make 2011 the year of the auto.


AMEN Bro...
Happy New Year to You and Yours...

AF's to take over the growing world for 2011...

Tell you what..If we could get everyone growing with the skill/results that we have here..
we would have a Damn Great Chance.

K21...Happy New Year to You and Yours...children and granchildren.
I see Bubbles didn't suffer while you were away..she is looking Delightful....rounding up for womanhood..
Fingers Crossed.

How did I just guess that your plants would be into Bondage...
JD Short says cannabis resembles the grower/breeder...Hmmmmmm......


----------



## dargo (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year  (sorry its a bit late lol)

Psiren males (f3) 

Bad Betty x Nirvana Sky


----------



## nealcook420 (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year everybody!

Mossy, The Black Dragon are looking amazing!
You truely are the Wizard of Colour...

I'm excited about the Original JEM being brought back, I think the JD has muddied his up a bit... The JEM's I have are from Original testers and I love them, I noticed a lot of LR traits in the ones that I bought from The JD...

Karma sent to your Black Dragon, Can't wait to see them released cause their already on my want list...
It's now #1 on my List of AF's to grow in 2011!

I came to the conclusion that LST will make flowering start faster but BH has pointed out that a grower on IC thinks the opposite. 
I'll start 10 beans of the same strain and half will grow normaly while the other will be LST'ed, I'll start a thread to follow the project...
I think the strain I'll do the experiment with will be BlueStreak x DieselRyder F3, Theres not really a special reason to use this strain exept for I have a lot of these to play with..


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

Agghhh...wipe out....
spit..spit..spit...

I was saying dargo...Love those Psiren males..photo #1 made me Smile...
dicks on sticks..studs and Proud.

Photo#3 in Your post above...Nice...
same kinda frame that I have on that big Oguns that I love so much..
It makes a great Bud Hanger.



> Bad Betty x Nirvana Sky


I've got a message in to the great ganja godess on this one...I'm hoping you get Exactly what you want from it.

2011 is going to be a Dream come True Year..I can feel it in me Water.....


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 1, 2011)

lol mossy your like the yoda of ganja dude you can feel the disturbance in the thc force


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

> Happy New Year everybody!


Wey hey nc...Happy New Year to you and Yours m8...
inc a special thought for Pops...



> I'm excited about the Original JEM being brought back,


It feels odd for me..it is about 2 years since I touched them...



> I think the JD has muddied his up a bit...


No m8..think the clever arsed middleman genetic thief..
he done us Both in..
the day is not too far away when I can tell all.....

Remember the fuss I kicked up..told them to leave JEM as is..not to try to eliminate the White..?
I Think that is where the problem started..
But..
I really have to have a look...
see what results I get.

Time will tell.....
karma is gonna get him..



> It's now #1 on my List of AF's to grow in 2011!


Gonna take a bit of work yet..
But...
By Spring 2012..I hope to have an all Black grow..right across the patio..

just watching her Go..how she colours..is enthralling for me.
I get Gob-smacked by her beauty...

I Think 7-10 days that leading pheno will be black from head to toe.

When I get the Black sorted...I want to comeback and tickle the Black with green center out..
there is something so appealing about them when they are at that stage.
The black frame effect that emphasises the green-ness...incredible to eye.



> I'll start 10 beans of the same strain and half will grow normaly while the other will be LST'ed, I'll start a thread to follow the project...


Brilliant...never waste a Live experiment..bring it in for US.....
we will appreciate it.

There are people that Think they Know them..and people who Actually Grow them..
we are the af Myth Busters..Live.

kudos Bro...



> Theres not really a special reason to use this strain exept for I have a lot of these to play with


.. 
that is why I say everyone Must IBL..
when you have seed to play with..you can experiment to make sure you are dialled in for your own particular conditions..
Tailoring...


----------



## mossys (Jan 1, 2011)

> lol mossy your like the yoda of ganja dude you can feel the disturbance in the thc force ​



LMHO....at the thoughts...




​


----------



## nealcook420 (Jan 1, 2011)

mossys said:


> Wey hey nc...Happy New Year to you and Yours m8...
> inc a special thought for Pops...
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't wait to hear all the trueth when the time comes m8...
In a way its a good thing that this has happened because the new generation of auto growers will get the experience of growing the true Mossy's JEM...
I wish I knew how many AF strains really have JEM in their genetics, I know there are breeders that give credit but I would love to know how many strains that are out there that have JEM in them that don't tell of it in the genetic description...
Every time I have ran into the problem of wanting seeds from a plant but only have one female seed of the strain and don't want to induce hermi I use Mossy's JEM pollen to make seeds. JEM is the most stable AF strain I have grown so I use it for breeding when I want seeds and don't have a male from the same strain...

I am looking forward to seeing what 2011 has instore for the AutoFlowering community...


----------



## GrOwMeSoMeNuGs (Jan 1, 2011)

Lurker here although I am slowly getting more active on the boards... some of you might have seen these elsewhere on RIU but I figured I would drop them in here just so you get to see my last bit of progression on my BHD. I have 3 total... 1 of them I am in love with her name is hand grenade... (when she was smaller she had one main bud that appeared to be the size of a hand grenade which is now the size of a football) My other 2 girls are thin twin one and thin twin 2... 2 very similar plants in terms of growth and structure etc but neither is necessarily "thin" anymore... both have been getting to be fat bishes =) Enough of the chatterbox heres the pics @ DAY 51!!!! :


----------



## dargo (Jan 1, 2011)

mossys said:


> Agghhh...wipe out....
> spit..spit..spit...
> 
> I was saying dargo...Love those Psiren males..photo #1 made me Smile...
> ...



the one you pointed out is the one im looking at and smelling the most, the pollen is starting to fall and I got a few girls nearly ready for a hit im getting excited  when i pollenate il im going to make sure everything is labled so I know which male and which female produced each seed so its clearer what traits are coming from where as i progress.

I hope the ganja godess hears 

I got gooooood feeling about this year aswell, its going to be a jungle round my house



ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> lol mossy your like the yoda of ganja dude you can feel the disturbance in the thc force



lol


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 1, 2011)

GrOwMeSoMeNuGs said:


> Lurker here although I am slowly getting more active on the boards... some of you might have seen these elsewhere on RIU but I figured I would drop them in here just so you get to see my last bit of progression on my BHD. I have 3 total... 1 of them I am in love with her name is hand grenade... (when she was smaller she had one main bud that appeared to be the size of a hand grenade which is now the size of a football) My other 2 girls are thin twin one and thin twin 2... 2 very similar plants in terms of growth and structure etc but neither is necessarily "thin" anymore... both have been getting to be fat bishes =) Enough of the chatterbox heres the pics @ DAY 51!!!! :
> 
> View attachment 1356689View attachment 1356690View attachment 1356691View attachment 1356692View attachment 1356693View attachment 1356694View attachment 1356695View attachment 1356696View attachment 1356697View attachment 1356698View attachment 1356699View attachment 1356700View attachment 1356701View attachment 1356702View attachment 1356703View attachment 1356704


 looks great bro, gotta ask... what size pots? strain? and nutes? just love knowing everyones method


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year all, riding down I-85 on the way home, im board as hell and haven't seen my babies drying in a couple days...but all is well.
FullD how are ur ladies?

mossy how are your projects going?


----------



## GrOwMeSoMeNuGs (Jan 1, 2011)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> looks great bro, gotta ask... what size pots? strain? and nutes? just love knowing everyones method


Strain: Blue Himalaya Diesel
Lights: 400w magnetic sun system HPS only
Nutrients: TechanFlora recipe for success (I am on the hunt for something I "like" and I might have found it here)
Medium: My first soil less and I am using Promix-bx (comes in a bale and compact!)
Pot size: Started in red cups til day 10 (I do this ALWAYS... I dont know why?) then transplanted to 2 Gallon garden pots.. (I also started putting something in most of my pics (like the xbox) so people can have a size reference)
Room situation: 3x3x6 grow tent in unused bedroom with a stanley blower on top of the tent (sucking the hot air out the top! The front of the tent stays open about 2ft to allow a rotating 16in fan to give a nice breeze across the tops of the plants). Light is currently at 8-12in off tops of the plants and seems ok. 
Temps: fluctuation of 65-78 (usually near 75)
Humiditiy: Fluctuation of 30-45 (usually at 33)

I think I covered all the important shiz right? =)

I am by no mean a pro so if anyone has anything to teach or pass on I am ALWAYS ALL EARS!


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 1, 2011)

GrOwMeSoMeNuGs said:


> Strain: Blue Himalaya Diesel
> Lights: 400w magnetic sun system HPS only
> Nutrients: TechanFlora recipe for success (I am on the hunt for something I "like" and I might have found it here)
> Medium: My first soil less and I am using Promix-bx (comes in a bale and compact!)
> ...


 seed bank? . and yeah i think im going to make a move to a tent for my next grow


----------



## nealcook420 (Jan 1, 2011)

The ALF#3 is getting dense and stinky...
The Himalayan Blue Diesel is thickening up nicely too, She is smelling great!
I'm having some great luck with my female ratio, I hope I can keep it up...


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 1, 2011)

Here ya go mossy my art project i told ya about lol (I was bord and dicking with photoshop)


----------



## hisser (Jan 1, 2011)

I think my plan to make seeds is screwed  the males are about 6 weeks old now, and I'm not seeing any new sacks anymore... most of them dropped pollen... is there anything I can do?


----------



## GrOwMeSoMeNuGs (Jan 1, 2011)

hisser said:


> I think my plan to make seeds is screwed  the males are about 6 weeks old now, and I'm not seeing any new sacks anymore... most of them dropped pollen... is there anything I can do?


Take your female that you want to impregnate to a different area then any others.... take a male (or if you choose... all 6 of the ones you have) SHAKE THE SHIT out of those males like you are doing an african dance right on top of that female.... call it a done deal.... you will get seed.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 1, 2011)

@Mossy... sik lookin pics... all of them! 
Sorry for the delayed response m8... gotta sleep sometime! 
here's a link for ansi ascii characters including copywright.
you are aware, that an official protective copywright requires paperwork tho right?

but the watermark and copywright mark will prevent "OTHERS" from ripping off your shit... so do it up like you been bro!



http://homepages.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~george/ansi_ascii_character_chart.html




> The ALF#3 is getting dense and stinky...
> The Himalayan Blue Diesel is thickening up nicely too, She is smelling great!
> I'm having some great luck with my female ratio, I hope I can keep it up...


@NC lookin goof man! lookin real good... good karma sent bro


J


----------



## Bighill (Jan 1, 2011)

> That is why I am asking anyone growing for a hollow/solid stem check on harvest.


I will remember to have a look
The stems that have those ribs up and down, that look like your oguns. Those seem to be hollow when i get em. The ones that bark up and look smoother and round usually aren't hollow.

You sort of confirmed some thing for me. Ages ago, a friend used to tell me only keep the ones that had a hollow stem. Said they usually support themselves better, and have better vigor. Nothing i can confirm personally i just keep what ever one got the most checkmarks on the list.



> Yup...I haven't tried it before..
> But..
> after seeing the difference the aerated water made...
> I definitely think it is worth a shot.


Even if it gets you a few more wet/dry cycles it'll do it's job. Since you always see growth spurts after you water them.
I just gave a few of the seedlings a shot of some bubled water. I have to say they are sure perky!! If nothing else it's getting highgly oxygenated water to roots deep down that might not have seen that much oxygen in a while. 
I've wrapped my head around the process, and i see the benifits now 

Can't wait until i'm phing a large amount of water, so i can get the vinegar going. We've kept the kettle dirty a bit longer just so i can grab that cal from in there.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 1, 2011)

> The stems that have those ribs up and down, that look like your oguns. Those seem to be hollow when i get em. The ones that bark up and look smoother and round usually aren't hollow.


I've noticed this too! 

Also noticed big differences with the bubble water as well.. 20 gallon batch bubblin at any time now!

happy new year bh!


----------



## Bighill (Jan 1, 2011)

> SR3xSFVOG f1's


@Dargo 
Can't wait. I am going to get the ones i have going here too. I would like to cross a nice F1 female to an ALF#3 male. Then work my end from there. the afghani will be closer to the haritage of the SFV than the snowryder. However i am curious how the white in the SR reacts with the SFV.. 

It's one of those who knows X's  

If it doesn't go well i will re-do it with some ALF i think.. Makes alot more sence if you look into the heritage of the whole OG lines.


----------



## Bighill (Jan 1, 2011)

John Mondello said:


> I've noticed this too!
> 
> Also noticed big differences with the bubble water as well.. 20 gallon batch bubblin at any time now!
> 
> happy new year bh!


Cheers mate. Puffin one right now. This puff's for you


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 1, 2011)

And right back at ya! Puffin as well... and a batch of choco in the final stages!


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

wow thread is pretty dead tonight everyone must be recovering from last night.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

lol... thats what i was thinkin


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

Jm heres that icon


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 2, 2011)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> Jm heres that icon


Those logos are pretty sweet. Mossy's is the shit. You need to hook me up with one. I will pay you in bud!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

ill hook it up gimmie a few mins


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 2, 2011)

rig me a up a sweet Joker one, ill pay u in rep.... no really will u tho? hah


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

Here ya go HBS


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

Ill grab one joker


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

There ya go joker


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks man.. +rep


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

no prob man


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

i been trying to make them to kinda fit people from what i know of them hopefully im pretty close


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 2, 2011)

Could you incorporate the double diesel in mine some way? Maybe a smoke stack or a tractor trailer billowing smoke?


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

i can try and do that


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 2, 2011)

You are the shit bro. I would kick you some more rep if I could.


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

Morning M8's.............

Had a lovely start...10 degrees C this morning..positively Balmy to what it has been.

IF I had known...I would have left the girls out last night.

There was a stunning sunrise..massive sun in full bloom.. 
sea as flat as a witches tit..
looked like a Big pink bath.

Then the girls....
I fall in Love all over again every morning..Lucky..lucky..lucky..









Then I come in and saw my Yoda.....ENCOUNTERZERO...
Maaannnn...*I LOVE IT...  *
*Thank You M8..appreciated.*

Humbled to think you spent your time making that for me.
I'm gonna get it pulled off onto a T shirt and wear it with Pride. 

Having a look at the others and I have to say..you have a Talent m8...

and you know the rest of the saying....

*Never waste a Talent..come in a share it with US...WE appreciate it.....*

Well..you have made my day again...and how was your morning...?


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

Pssssttttt...BH...
while FullD is not around.....
look at the leaves to the left of my hand...
(not the centres..that is normal for my outdoor..)
but the bits round the leaf and tips...

Deficiency...?

It is Roxi..that is why I waited until FullD was out the way..
Didn't wanna see a grown man cry..

two in the same pot.
One suffering and the other not

Give me a clue....








Gotta go...
got no smokes rolled.....aaaiiieee....smokless....

But hopefully I get back later for a Yap....


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

that work joker? if not i can re design it


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 2, 2011)

We definitely appreciate it! Man those girls are so damn vigorous Mossy. Looks like a jungle in a pot.


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 2, 2011)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> that work joker? if not i can re design it


I am not sure if joker will like the trucks bro. That was me who requested the diesel in mine.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

Mornin mossy the girls are looking good i sees a bit of burn it looks like ya pointed out FD is gonna be upset. Im glad ya like the yoda i looked like hell for the dragon that kinda fit in with the style of the yoda i enjoy doing to work i havent done it for a few years im happy you guys like them oh and im working on one for FD i have a concept in my head its gonna be a bitch to put it into motion thou.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

lol wow sleep depravation makes me miss read shit


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 2, 2011)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> lol wow sleep depravation makes me miss read shit


LMAO.. I am just picturing Joker looking at it and thinking, WTF is up with the trucks?


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

Something like that?


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

lol i havent slept in like 2 days for some screwed up reason so im guessing its starting to hit me now


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, That is cool bro. Thanks again. I am an insomniac myself. It is a horrible curse.


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

no prob man im sure if i was a little more together id be able to come up with a better design ill make a few more just cause i can think right now


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

... encounter... thanks for the image... apreciate it! its sweet... like the other you made as well... everybody's gonna be all customed up here!

mornin mosser! girls are lookin sexy as usual!

J


----------



## Doiremick (Jan 2, 2011)

Encounterzero I don't know if this might help you or yourself either Harry but I'm an insomniac and used to get prescribed dangerous levels of melatonin (sleep hormone) now instead I don't take any pills I smoke about 1g of good Indica/Sativa 70% Indica or more, you will not be able to stay awake after that unless your trying to stay awake


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

normally im like narcoleptic i have a hard time staying awake just the past 2 days i havent been able to sleep for shit


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

hell yeah ill custom up some crazy shit all anyone has to do is ask if i dot reply with it fairly quick im either passed out or working on a design for it


----------



## Doiremick (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyway my names Mick nice to meet you all, currently I'm growin auto ak47 from lowlife...3 out of 5 feminized seeds popped and 1 has been chopped already, she was a dwarf and I only got 5g dry off her  Very nice smoke still though. Here's pics on how it's goin so far and I have a 100w LED UFO light ordered to put in along with the 125w CFL and 20w Reptile light.



The one with the scissors is the 50 bag on a stick I got but she was a beautiful smooth smoke still and I would say to anyone this is a strain worth having.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

a little more medical info:

http://www.strainguide.org/hydroponics/can-marijuana-cure-swine-flu

doiremick! Welcome to The Art Of The Auto... FD is currently away (thread starter) but theres lots of others here to help!

You will DEFINETLY improve your yields when you increase your light... lookin good for so little light tho!

Congrats!

J


----------



## Doiremick (Jan 2, 2011)

Rick Simpson, run from the cure, pot does more than cure flu's.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

been there... done that...a nd true... also wikipeia.org on medical marijuana if you haven't

also:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoK6NztH3eQ

watch all 8 or 10 parts


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

Closin... mach 6


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

Maan...you have talked another couple of pages while I was rolling.....

you lot could talk the hind legs off a Donkey...

HBS...


> Thanks again. I am an insomniac myself. It is a horrible curse./QUOTE]
> I Think if you asked around..you would find a Lot of us are...
> I Think it is Why we smoke canna..all part and parcel....
> 
> ...


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

welcome to the show mick


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

im more a indica man my self cause of my back but i will never turn down a satie cause they always make me all artistic like


----------



## rob hands (Jan 2, 2011)

hello all happy new year! im hopeing to get a few answers as im new to any sort of forum and growing so im sorry if any of my questions have been asked or just sound daft,

i have a small grow tent 400w light and good air circulation temp is around 60-65 when off and 70-80 on humidity is around 40%

floorspace 80cm x80cm 150 high 4 35 cm pots

i have some feminized sagarmatha seeds ak 48 auto and i would like to know what the diffrence is with ak 47? 

any personel experince with theese?

what is the best light schedule?

what size up and across do they grow to?

should i top them?

should i cut off the lower branches and when so to concentrat on the main bud and will this improve or lower yeild and thc?

what strain would be a good male to add if i want to harvest seeds? can i cross them with another auto?

any other info tips or hints appreciated.

thanks.

and he said BEHOLD, I HAVE GIVEN YOU EVERY HERB BEARING SEED TO GET HIGH!!!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

oh and in my image scouting i found a site for ya to check out mossy some crazy purple bitchs on it http://www.purplecannabis.com/


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

welcome to the forum rob


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

> Man those girls are so damn vigorous Mossy. Looks like a jungle in a pot


Cheers HBS..just got back to your post.
There are 6 girls in that 25 ltr pot..4 ltrs each...
and they are outdoor on less than 10 hours natural light..
cold cover at night..
and they have hardly been fed...

I am More than Happy.


----------



## rob hands (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks bud


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

> mornin mossy the girls are looking good i sees a bit of burn it looks like ya pointed out FD is gonna be upset. Im glad ya like the yoda i looked like hell for the dragon that kinda fit in with the style of the yoda i enjoy doing to work i havent done it for a few years im happy you guys like them oh and im working on one for FD i have a concept in my head its gonna be a bitch to put it into motion thou.


Well..it is Most appreciated ENCOUNTERZERO...I Love it..it has made me smile all morning....kiss-ass

I slapped you with some rep...I'm Stoked.​


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

mossys said:


> Maan...you have talked another couple of pages while I was rolling.....
> 
> you lot could talk the hind legs off a Donkey...
> 
> ...


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

glad ya enjoy it i was just checking that site out i posted i think there smoking crack or someone need to up date there shit cause no matter what you click on the side bar you get the same damn page


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

damn! that purple pineberry is pretty cool lookin!


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

lol what the hell kinda ghetto high jacking is that leave the weed grab the camera and run


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

JM..just been back for me Fix....they is looking Fine m8...fine...
got yourself one ultra sati in there...she should keep you buzzing.

How long do you think you have now for first harvest...?


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you for the compiment.., it means a lot coming from you.

Well... according to the calendar about 10-14 days... I think a couple may be done in 7 or so... which means I'm all flush from here on out on those...
what are your thoughts on that?

I know I know... check the trichs! lol


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

well fellas im off to crash for a while ill check the book here when i wake up


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

sounds good man... sleep well!


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

> I know I know... check the trichs! lol


Gotta Tip you might like to try next grow IF you have a flash on your camera.
As soon as the girls start to sex.
Turn off the lights...you need it DARK..

Flash them....noooooo....not like that m8...oh too Late.....
With the camera...
they will be bright white..reflective

Flash them once a week from them..and you will actually SEE the reflective quality change as they start to go over..
less reflection as the trics milky out.
Store them together..then you can look at them and compare.

Every little helps....

Lady in Red.....
the heavy Red bias rather than the purple is why the aghan hound/Bobbys Girl will be a true Black..(coal black..)
rather than a Botanic Black..(deep purple...)


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

.... hmmmm one snall conversation with you and 2 moments of epiphany! lol
OIC

and OIC!

and... yes too late... cant help but flash such sexy girls! lol

I caught a little bit about the flash thing you guys mentined but didn't have the whole story... was expecting higher reflectivity as older... mmmmm ur a good man mossy... a good man!

thank you very much for the info


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

Heeeyyy...small Fonz moment.....thumbs in air....



> one snall conversation with you and 2 moments of epiphany! lol


There is nothing like a Mossys KISS first thing in the morning Bro...








I wake up with Super Models every morning....Lucky.....lucky..lucky...


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

lol... never thought I'd enjoy being kissed by another man so much first thing in the morning... or for that matter anytime! lol

I'm glad to wake up with Super-models -to-be every morning!


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

> btw FD is really comin to Spain to confiscate your camera... we're working in conjunction... i disract you and he zooms in for the kill...


JM...lean in closer...

...closer...

it's alright..I'm not gonna KISS you again.....

THAT is the Cover story m8...
Don't say anything BUT.....

He's coming over for a Planning meeting...mmm...
Once we get this med license..
him and BH are moving over to take command of security...for the Girls..

We are gonna build a watch-tower and take it in 8 hour shifts.

He is over so we get the tower in the right location.

HHH is coming over as Stealth security..he is trained with a bow and arrow..
for Ultra Stealth.. 

Don't say a word to the others though...

WARNING..THIS MESSAGE WILL SELF-DESTRUCT IN 5 SECONDS...*5...*

STEP BACK FROM THE SCREEN...

*4...3...2....*


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

had me worried on the kiss again! ...lol... actually wasnt sure WHERE that was going! lol

..2...1..... Disarmed!

Did I mention I'm a hella hacker?

lol

now... about security... you want security... I got that! You should see some of the stuff I design!


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

> lol... never thought I'd enjoy being kissed by another man so much first thing in the morning...


Talking about that....

I Hate christmas/new year kisses...everyone is laden with Flu/cold bugs..and they spread it..
ugh..ugh..spit..spit...

not that I'm anti-social..

I am..I am..

But..as soon as I get hit by a bug now it brings on my Pain in big doses...
so..
I have done really well up to now
but I was caught unawares by dirty Dave...
Lovely bloke..heart of Gold..but boy does he smell...

Thought I was gonna get away with a hand-shake..
but he caught me unawares and give me a Big Bro Hug...
then coughed in me ear...

man..o..man....

Hugging and Kissing should be Bloody Outlawed........


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

mossys said:


> Talking about that....
> 
> I Hate christmas/new year kisses...everyone is laden with Flu/cold bugs..and they spread it..
> ugh..ugh..spit..spit...
> ...


ughh! I know the feeling... may good karma be with you and the health and canna gods watch over you.


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

> ..2...1..... Disarmed!


Damn...Health & Safety strikes again...



> Did I mention I'm a hella hacker?


No...But..
never waste a Talent....bring it in to us..We will appreciate it......



> You should see some of the stuff I design!


ha ha...I'm sure I'll think of something to use it on..


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

lol... well.. I'm sure you will... I do a lot of automated and compuiter controlled / robotics stuff as well as security camera systems... remote controlled with pan tilt zoom cameras and shit... its pretty cool stuff... also hidden remote-lock doors, irrigation and hydroponics controls... solar power, water power, and (some) wind power stuff.... always glad to share... just ask on anything technical and if I dont know I can probably figure it out riht quick.


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

Hold there JM..just bringing some infor for you off-site

*



Acidic 5-6


Poor digestion of food
Low immune system, increased possibility of illness
Less oxygen circulating around the body
Increased fat storage
Less cell rejuvenation
Optimum breeding ground for bacteria
Depression
Decreased energy levels
Organs over stressed
Possible muscle bone wastage
Alkaline 6-7 



More energy
Immune system working at optimum level to fight disease and illness
Increased absorption of nutrients
Less fat storage
Stronger hair, skin and nails
Healthier mental state of mind
Increase your body's oxygen
Organs working at comfortable and optimum levels
When your pH is continuously between 6.75 in the morning and 7.5 by the evening, you&#8217;re functioning within a healthy range, as best readings from saliva and urine pH strips are slightly alkaline at a level of 7.43

Click to expand...

 
*This is from that PH diet thing for HUMANS..

does THAT not look EXACTLY the same as we have been doing with the Girls and the buffered water..
and we have SEEN what it does to the health on them..

FullD might have done more than he thought with those water Tutorials for Me..
he might have helped me towards a cure....

You told me about the PH diet..so it must be in your sphere of homework..
so have you actually Tried it..?


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 2, 2011)

Has anyone ever had neem oil burn a plant? I went out of town for one day and when I got back one of my plants was just shriveled and crispy. I don't know what could have gone so wrong in a twenty four hour period. I also found out that in addition to the fungus gnats I have thrips. Apparently they like dry soil and the gnats like it wet. Dammed if I do dammed if I don't. I will keep using the neem oil on the soil only for now. wish me luck getting rid of these little fuckers.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

damn! Thats a nice layout... I have not tried it mostly becase I found it a bit complex at the time (5 years ago) and just didn't have time to delve into it further... however... that seems like its right on par... now lets consider this... most plants like the 6-7 ph range... so if we keep our plants growing at optimum ph and oxygen... how much ends up transferedd to us in diet?

I have tried oxygen therapy... and that is HIGHLY effective... they are also using it to kill cancer and aids...

I have neither (fortunately) but I did have some aches and pains and knees problems as well as shitty breathing and oxygen levels (from my smoking) A few winters back I was laid off for 6 moths and totally broke... so I spent most of my time inside and depressed... this caused more ills than I had... so I did the oxygen therapy and some good excersie and got my shit back straight... but the oxygen helped me get back on top of it.


quick blip
[video=youtube;3xf9yjJ7gUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xf9yjJ7gUI[/video]


the orginial video i found which led to further research
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9DhBPegqqY


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> Has anyone ever had neem oil burn a plant? I went out of town for one day and when I got back one of my plants was just shriveled and crispy. I don't know what could have gone so wrong in a twenty four hour period. I also found out that in addition to the fungus gnats I have thrips. Apparently they like dry soil and the gnats like it wet. Dammed if I do dammed if I don't. I will keep using the neem oil on the soil only for now. wish me luck getting rid of these little fuckers.


I'm using on soil... as well as beneficial nematodes... I'll throw the link when i find it...

yes... neem must be applied prior to dark period for at least 4 hours of darkness minmum... higher intensity light causes further photo-toxicity... stay with the soil treatment and get sumerlius guys like i mentioned I'm getting.. and some nematodes

http://www.gardeningzone.com

http://www.amazon.com/7-Million-Live-Beneficial-Nematodes/dp/B000MRD5JO

also, use very small amounts of neem... not much and mix a few drops of soap to get it to emulsify...

I use 5 ml neem for 1.5 gallons water

only 1 treatment for me... but if you need multiple they should be 2 weeks apart


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

> most plants like the 6-7 ph range... so if we keep our plants growing at optimum ph and oxygen... how much ends up transferedd to us in diet?


No..we have to Buffer Our intake same as the Girls..and measure our run-off...and You have the PH Meter to do it....

In it's simplest form...if your run-off is acid..you have a problem..and need to re-dress the balance..

I'm gonna be trying it as soon as I get a meter sorted out.

This could be the Key to 6 years of research for me.



> Increase your body's oxygen



That could be the oxygen I NEED to stop my nerves screaming. 
Morning teflon..I was gonna say same as JM...lights have to be Out when spraying...until the leaves are dry.

How Bad are they...?


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

> lol... well.. I'm sure you will... I do a lot of automated and compuiter controlled / robotics stuff as well as security camera systems... remote controlled with pan tilt zoom cameras and shit... its pretty cool stuff... also hidden remote-lock doors, irrigation and hydroponics controls... solar power, water power, and (some) wind power stuff.... always glad to share... just ask on anything technical and if I dont know I can probably figure it out riht quick. ​


Wowsers.....I knew we should have put Tech Spec in your Team badge....
Brilliant stuff M8...appreciated...
​


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

mossys said:


> No..we have to Buffer Our intake same as the Girls..and measure our run-off...and You have the PH Meter to do it....
> 
> In it's simplest form...if your run-off is acid..you have a problem..and need to re-dress the balance..
> 
> ...


Well I've got an article on it here somewhere ... I'll dig it up... it goes into pretty intimate detail about cell health... and even explains about how sugar when burned by our body produces like 1/3rd the energy that we normally produce from metabolizing food... this probably also effects our body's ph and I would even venture to say drastically... cuz when we are not breathing deep enogh (like emphezima) we get high CO2 concentrations in our lungs, and cnsequentlky in our blood stream... and if you know anything about co2... and I'm sure you do... co2 is Carbonic ACID....


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

mossys said:


> Wowsers.....I knew we should have put Tech Spec in your Team badge....
> Brilliant stuff M8...appreciated...
> ​


 
I've been thinkin about that... I encompass alittle more than air and fog... but didn't want to be an arrogant sob or asnnoy anyone with my abilites! lol

also... you say when we buffer our intake... do you mean fluids only? or solids too? because this can become complex initally... until you kinda resolve which foods are in your ph range.. or least figure out how to make foods buffer each other.


not sure if this is the exact same article... but it def paralells it

http://www.cancertutor.com/Cancer/HydrogenPeroxide.html


----------



## nealcook420 (Jan 2, 2011)

@Mossy
I found a Water-Mark program for Pictures and Videos...
It says that once put in the watermark can't be photoshoped out or anything...


Here is link to a free trial http :// www. visualwatermark.com/?gclid=CM-_0KPom6YCFQjd4AodUQ6XnQ

I'll try to find a free full program...


----------



## 43Hitman (Jan 2, 2011)

John Mondello said:


> I've been thinkin about that... I encompass alittle more than air and fog... but didn't want to be an arrogant sob or asnnoy anyone with my abilites! lol
> 
> also... you say when we buffer our intake... do you mean fluids only? or solids too? because this can become complex initally... until you kinda resolve which foods are in your ph range.. or least figure out how to make foods buffer each other.
> 
> ...



I can fix that badge anytime you want JM, I'm pretty handy with graphics myself.


----------



## nealcook420 (Jan 2, 2011)

I've never had a plant start budding quite like the one in pic#3...
At first I thought it was a hermi but she isn't...
The striped plant is still producing new growth thats striped as well...


----------



## 43Hitman (Jan 2, 2011)

nealcook420 said:


> View attachment 1357948View attachment 1357946View attachment 1357944
> 
> I've never had a plant start budding quite like the one in pic#3...
> At first I thought it was a hermi but she isn't...
> The striped plant is still producing new growth thats striped as well...


Pic three is your plant doing the Mossy wiggle, you're lucky man.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

43Hitman said:


> I can fix that badge anytime you want JM, I'm pretty handy with graphics myself.


thatd be great... bu only with mossys permission... as FD is not here to confer with as well 

NC... you and mossy must be the luckiest growers on the planet ... and BH... you guys get all the cool anomolies! Now thats a water mark!


heres a link to the visual watermark program for you guys... full copy... fulldls.com for free torrnts!

http://www.fulldls.com/torrent-anime-1571006.html


----------



## nealcook420 (Jan 2, 2011)

Have you guys saw a plant start budding like that?
I damn near pulled the bitch thinking she was a bastard a couple days ago...


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

> Have you guys saw a plant start budding like that?
> I damn near pulled the bitch thinking she was a bastard a couple days ago...​





kinda similar... not exactly... what strain is that?


----------



## nealcook420 (Jan 2, 2011)

Its a JEM, JEM is a staple in my garden...


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

nealcook420 said:


> Its a JEM, JEM is a staple in my garden...


As well it should be in all gardens! 

Hmmm... methinks mosser has a much better chance of this as I have not even grown one yet... gotta get some damn seeds!

I will say a few of my ladies have little ball sacks at the nodes... but not hermy either... I'll try and get a cloeup of ne when the sun rises in there again


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 2, 2011)

I kind of figured spraying them with the lights on is what did it. I had one girl that might not even be worth saving. It took it harder than the other two. Its a shame because it was the strangest shade of green and the leaves were always shiny. It almost looked like a wax sculpture. Does any one have thoughts on when I can start using it on the soil my seedling are in? I picked up some kind of fume strip from the grocery store. It is supposed to time release into the air.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> I kind of figured spraying them with the lights on is what did it. I had one girl that might not even be worth saving. It took it harder than the other two. Its a shame because it was the strangest shade of green and the leaves were always shiny. It almost looked like a wax sculpture. Does any one have thoughts on when I can start using it on the soil my seedling are in? I picked up some kind of fume strip from the grocery store. It is supposed to time release into the air.


soil application ... light... the 5ml per gallon i mentioned... doesn't seem to be havin any ill effects on my younguns and no ill effecs on my germing ladies... you should be ok here as it doesn't disrupt the stomata this way.

the photo-sensitivity is only on application to the leaves. also, thrips lay eggs in soil as well as on leaves... so thats really the kill target anyway. Most of the thrips problems I had are already dissapearing... 3 days after neem application to the soil... alos... wouldn't toss the plant... maybe give it a rinse... although it might be late for that... I've had tomatos burn like this and recover... dont lose hope my friend.


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

> *Acid or alkaline?*
> 
> *Which is best for your body?*
> 
> ...


 
You remember I brought you the Link about Bicarbonate of Soda to help Candida...
That is how it is working..it is altering the Acidity of your gut...​ 
Until I can get the meter and the book..I will be taking my Bicarb every day...​ 

Back to yap shortly..you have some Cracking info Streaming in...

NC..Hitman is Right..you have a Mossy Wiggle on..explain shortly...


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

mossys said:


> You remember I brought you the Link about Bicarbonate of Soda to help Candida...
> 
> That is how it is working..it is altering the Acidity of your gut...​
> Until I can get the meter and the book..I will be taking my Bicarb every day...​
> ...


right on... how much do you take each day? you mean baking soda of course?

and btw... this makes total sense and is in complete alignment with everything I've been reading... i even think the sugar thing i mentiond because the way it breaks down... turns to acid... ties into this


also... how do you think this ties in with vitamin C.... did you read that link? they mention not using vit c while doing oxygen therapy... i assume because acids and h202 react violently usually.. also not sure what the biprodcuts wuld be..


----------



## hisser (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm seeing 2 males and 3 females out of the 2 pots that got the Bud Widers (5 plants per pot) the male sacks contain no pollen yet, what do you think is the best way to separate the males from the females without damaging roots of other plants? and end up with some pollen?


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

well... mosser says...:

... and it may need a little refining... but basically, wait till it starts to flower... take cuttings and place in a still room with a coffe filter underneath... as the pollen sheds it falls to the coffee filter.... this way you could clip the males before they cross with something you may not want... consult mossy for timing if you're unfamiliar with male maturity as I am just really learning breeding techniques myself

J

ps - I'm currently trying a rendition of this... took some female cuttings and light depping themto try an force a few male flowers for seeding.. (all my seeds are femizied)


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

> right on... how much do you take each day? you mean baking soda of course?


Can anyone confirm that Bicarbonate of Soda is Baking soda in the US...?

Teaspoon..5 ml in water...first thing in the morning..to alkali the gut Before you put anything in.

It Really concurs with My homework...so as soon as I can..I'll be doing Live Test.

Quickies..not read the C link in there yet..
But my homework says that vitamin C and sugar compete..fight in the body...
if you take away the Sugar..the Vit C can do it's job.
Plus..
I couldn't collate the fact that vit C actually is My secret weapon..
it has Really helped since I started taking it...

BUT...vit C acid...so I wasn't getting it..until I saw in the PH diet book that Vit C turn to alkali in the Gut...

EUREKA...NOW I UNDERSTAND...

we need to talk more..
But I'm pushed right now..
Soon m8.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

mossys said:


> Can anyone confirm that Bicarbonate of Soda is Baking soda in the US...?
> 
> Teaspoon..5 ml in water...first thing in the morning..to alkali the gut Before you put anything in.
> 
> ...


awesome... now that makes sense... and yes... i've confirmed bicarbnate as baking soda

and np on the time thing... we'll catch up later... do yo thang... swangalanganlang


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah hisser...
let the male come to ball development..
once you see the balls develop the stem and start to drop..
cut it out of the pot at soil level..
and either pop it into a glass of water..like you would with a flower...

OR..
cut it down..strip the fans down..(for moisture..)
put it between the pages of a newspaper..and put somewhere warm and Dry...
Good Luck M8...


----------



## hisser (Jan 2, 2011)

John Mondello said:


> well... mosser says...:
> 
> ... and it may need a little refining... but basically, wait till it starts to flower... take cuttings and place in a still room with a coffe filter underneath... as the pollen sheds it falls to the coffee filter.... this way you could clip the males before they cross with something you may not want... consult mossy for timing if you're unfamiliar with male maturity as I am just really learning breeding techniques myself
> 
> ...



Thanks man, I think i'll make a "fortress" around the males using plastic bags till they are ready to get cut....

Colloidal silver works great for turning a female into a hermie... spraying twice a day for 2 weeks gave me LOTS of male sacks after 3 weeks... all you gotta do is make sure the selected female WON'T hermie easily, this will assure you that no hermie traits passes to your seeds.


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 2, 2011)

Here it is, the ugly truth of the neem incident.

You live and learn I guess. On the bright side I have a few new additions, my BHDs are off to a good start.
.


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

NC...
when I first got JEM..25% AF...that trait was in about 1 in 20 plants.
I Thought it was a slight long season girl trait poking through..
AF's flower on the symetric..long season on the a-symetric...

Haven't seen it for ages...in any of them..or the JEM crosses.
Never seems to bother the Plant..infact..it tends to be a Taller pheno.

So You do have a Mossy Wiggle in your grow room....

Also..the White Russian carries it...
But....I haven't seen that in a while either.

Girls are looking Mature M8..Sexy....
Bet there is a Scent of Woman in the grow room...mmmm.....



> I've been thinkin about that... I encompass alittle more than air and fog... but didn't want to be an arrogant sob or asnnoy anyone with my abilites! lol


Nah..I was thinking of it when Hitman sorted your badge out last time...
but he did it so fast..
I didn't get a chance to mention it..


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> Here it is, the ugly truth of the neem incident.
> View attachment 1358054View attachment 1358057View attachment 1358055View attachment 1358056
> You live and learn I guess. On the bright side I have a few new additions, my BHDs are off to a good start.
> View attachment 1358061View attachment 1358062View attachment 1358063View attachment 1358064View attachment 1358065View attachment 1358066.


oh shit... thats nowhere near as bad as i envisijoned... sorry i forgot to mention sensitivity in my previous neem post... shoulda made a point about that... but you'll be just fine... in a wekk you wont even know it happened!


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

hisser said:


> Thanks man, I think i'll make a "fortress" around the males using plastic bags till they are ready to get cut....
> 
> Colloidal silver works great for turning a female into a hermie... spraying twice a day for 2 weeks gave me LOTS of male sacks after 3 weeks... all you gotta do is make sure the selected female WON'T hermie easily, this will assure you that no hermie traits passes to your seeds.


 
thanks for the tip on the colloidal silver... I appreciate it... just tryin to do it without any checms... very much an organic enthusiast...... incidentally.... NC says:



> How to FEM cannabis seeds & using Silver Thiosulfate to create HERMI.
> Anyone ever use this Soma tech to feminize seeds?
> Creating feminized marijuana seeds is an art, there are a few different methods of application. I have written about some of my different methods of making cannabis seeds in previous HIGH TIMES articles. I have use gibberellic acid, light stress, ph stress, and fertilizer stress to force my plants to make marijuana seeds. All these methods are harsh on the plants, and some like the gibbrellic acid, are not organic. In my search for cleaner more earth-friendly ways of working with the cannabis plant, I have found a new way to make feminized cannabis seeds.
> Feminized seeds occur as a result of stress, other than genetics. All cannabis plants can and will make male flowers under stress. Certain strains like a higher PH, some like a lower one. Some like a lot of food, some like a lot less. There is quite a lot of variety in marijuana genetics, and you can&#8217;t treat every plant the same way.
> ...


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

> Nah..I was thinking of it when Hitman sorted your badge out last time...
> but he did it so fast..
> I didn't get a chance to mention it..


he was damn fast wasn't he?

note to self: take hitman with you in a shootout... he's quick on the draw!

shit... probably wouldn't even have to be armed... sit back and roll a spliff while he handles shit! then burn it together and laugh all the way home to amsterdam! 

oh and mossy, this is day 3 on my light dep clones... still survivin ok


oh hissser, since you mention it... any idea if autoberry, auto widow, or lwryder #2 hermie easily? (I plan on a mass-pheno search after my intial breeding, mossy style of course)


----------



## hisser (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks mossy, I'm gonna take pics tonight of your ladies, they are around 6-5 weeks old , I'm going to choose a mother out of ICU#2 today to seed it, then ALF and last comes BB. one ICU#2 got red calyxes .... kinda like rusty red 

JM... Colloidal Silver isn't a chemical, its pure silver micro particles in distilled water... I'm not sure if autos can go through the rodelization stage. but if there's an easier way than CS then go for it for sure, CS is a pain in the ass, since light destroys CS you have to let the sprayed female sit in dark for like 2 hours till CS is dry before u put it back under light or among other females.


----------



## hisser (Jan 2, 2011)

John Mondello said:


> oh hissser, since you mention it... any idea if autoberry, auto widow, or lwryder #2 hermie easily? (I plan on a mass-pheno search after my intial breeding, mossy style of course)


AutoBerry = Blue Streak? if yes then no, it doesn't hermie easily at all, mine took LOTS of stress without showing any ballsacks, I dunno about the others sorry.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

hisser said:


> Thanks mossy, I'm gonna take pics tonight of your ladies, they are around 6-5 weeks old , I'm going to choose a mother out of ICU#2 today to seed it, then ALF and last comes BB. one ICU#2 got red calyxes .... kinda like rusty red
> 
> JM... Colloidal Silver isn't a chemical, its pure silver micro particles in distilled water... I'm not sure if autos can go through the rodelization stage. but if there's an easier way than CS then go for it for sure, CS is a pain in the ass, since light destroys CS you have to let the sprayed female sit in dark for like 2 hours till CS is dry before u put it back under light or among other females.


thank yuo for the tips... yet again... 

so basically... every night when you pu them to bed? You spray every day, you say? I didn't realize this... thought it was just once... good know... also didn't realize colloidal silver was just basically silver particles in water (sounds like it might be oxidzed by the water and therefore called colloidal?) Interesting side note... here in the us... when the pioneers were going west they put their silver coins in the bottom of their water barrels... to kill bacteria and viruses in the water and therefore make it safe to drink...


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

Auto berry from marijuana-seeds.nl (I believe these are from lowryder as marjunanaseeds is just a reseller)

thanks for the tip on that too...


----------



## nealcook420 (Jan 2, 2011)

mossys said:


> NC...
> when I first got JEM..25% AF...that trait was in about 1 in 20 plants.
> I Thought it was a slight long season girl trait poking through..
> AF's flower on the symetric..long season on the a-symetric...
> ...



I seem to be lucky when it comes to getting the strange traits...
I like the way the plant looks, The main cola looks like it'll be long.

The girls are getting thicker and stinkier everyday, I think I'll get to chop the ALF#3 in about 15-20 days...


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

out of curiosity... anyone know where to get straight ruderalis genetics?

mossy must be right... I could talk the legs off a donkey!


a choco shot 4 ya all


I'm thinkin peanut butter next... already started researching it... wanna do a reese's stoner cups sorta thing


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

nealcook420 said:


> I seem to be lucky when it comes to getting the strange traits...
> I like the way the plant looks, The main cola looks like it'll be long.
> 
> The girls are getting thicker and stinkier everyday, I think I'll get to chop the ALF#3 in about 15-20 days...


My girls are getting stinkier every day too... starting to be concerned because I haven't gotten the $$ for my air ionizer yet... and I need it now! aghhhh! 

I'm 10-14 days from the big chop myself


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

> when the pioneers were going west they put their silver coins in the bottom of their water barrels... to kill bacteria and viruses in the water and therefore make it safe to drink...


Silver is anti-bacterial...
I bought special PJ's for my step-father when he went into hospital..
the insides were woven silver threads..to combat hospital borne bugs..


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 2, 2011)

John Mondello said:


> My girls are getting stinkier every day too... starting to be concerned because I haven't gotten the $$ for my air ionizer yet... and I need it now! aghhhh!
> 
> I'm 10-14 days from the big chop myself


 I found odor absorbing gels at lowes for 4 bucks. they seem to work pretty good. I keep one in the room and a couple in rooms near my space.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

mossys said:


> Silver is anti-bacterial...
> I bought special PJ's for my step-father when he went into hospital..
> the insides were woven silver threads..to combat hospital borne bugs..


wow... thats cool shit... didn't know they made such a thing... were they expensive? ("Mornin doc... trade ya my PJ tops for a sneak outside for a smoke... ounce o silver in there , ya know!")


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> I found odor absorbing gels at lowes for 4 bucks. they seem to work pretty good. I keep one in the room and a couple in rooms near my space.


At lowes? no shit! hadn't thought to look THERE... lol

my problem mostly is my exhaust... goes into a sorta-alley way... and then the air is trapped to go one direction or another dep on the wind... one direcion is right toward people who dont need to know... ya know? I do have an ionizer in the room... but as the ladies are fully ettin their pubes and tits... they are overcoming the small ozonator I have in the room and I need the xhaust setup... cant find a good carbon filter for my setup any cheaper than I could get a good ozonator... big blue... 4" exhaust style... handles some 400 CFM... for $300 shipped or thereabouts... I'm rambling again... sorry 


interesting article on rooting cuttings!


----------



## XxK2xX (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey JM have you checked htgsupply?? They have good deals.. And im thinking lowryder #1 is going to be the closest to a "pure" ruderail as I think it was the first AF?? Just my .02cents


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)

Pssttt m8's...
I forgot to mention..
I have Purple AK-47's..
Purple Heart
AND 
Purple Russian x DC..

ALL put to germ New Years Eve for Luck..all showing through the soil today...

Looks like it will be another year Plagued by Purples...damn....


----------



## mossys (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

> Hey JM have you checked htgsupply?? They have good deals.. And im thinking lowryder #1 is going to be the closest to a "pure" ruderail as I think it was the first AF?? Just my .02cents


HTG is on my shitlist... I'm not sure if you're kidding with me or serious... lol
either way... I just need someone to pay me back like they were supposed to 2 weeks ago.. lol 




> Pssttt m8's...
> I forgot to mention..
> I have Purple AK-47's..
> Purple Heart
> ...


Good karma sent mossy! and glad to hear you have new babies breakin through too! that means we have "headers" together ! lol

and damn those look sexy! damn you and the cann-porn... I'll forever be "cansterbating" with you around! love it keep em commin!


----------



## XxK2xX (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh sorry bro care to share?? Ive heard nothing but good things from them and was planning on using them for my new setup.. I think FD has there 250 w/ no probs.. But antway your saying you cant find a carbon filter cheaper than 300$ correct?


----------



## XxK2xX (Jan 2, 2011)

Mossy OMG everyday you make my mouth drop as im sure many others aswell you da MAN bro!!!!! When will you be on the attitude??LOL but seriously....


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 2, 2011)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> that work joker? if not i can re design it


I got a suggestion - how about you start a thread where you can better showcase your talent instead of filling up this Auto thread with avatars you have created for people. Very nice of you to do so, but let's try and somewhat keep this thread on topic. We all are get sidetracked from time to time, but people come to this thread looking for answers and insight into growing Autos. Thread moves fast enough without needless banter about avatars and other ramblings...

Sorry for being an @ss but it's either speak up now or I can just move on. Getting tired of the pointless drivel being thrown about - the main reason I stopped visiting RIU in the first place and it's one of the reasons many long time growers have stopped visiting. I want to share & help others but I find it hard to help others when their questions are getting lost in the mess.

FYI - this isn't directed just at you, there are definitely others who could use a bit more sense when it comes to posting in this thread. I'm all for socializing a bit but when it starts to distract from the main focus of the thread. It's time to move on. Like I said before, nice avatars and nice of you to share your talents & skills but would be better served in a different thread.

<takes cover and prepares for the onslaught of flaming to begin>


----------



## XxK2xX (Jan 2, 2011)

I totally agree. And very well said Thai. There shouldnt be any flaming beginning as this is and HAS been a good chill and good vibe thread. Back to autos fellas..


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 2, 2011)

John Mondello said:


> out of curiosity... anyone know where to get straight ruderalis genetics?


I seriously doubt if you will ever see pure Ruderalis beans for sale. It's a nasty smoke. Better to smoke industrial hemp! The only reason people have taken an interest in them is for their AF traits. Most breeders & seed banks don't want to waste time trying to sell something that's just awful to smoke. If you really want to search out Ruderalis, take a trip to Estonia (that's where I tried it - and will never try it again!) or other parts of Eastern Europe. Can also be found in some parts of China & Russia too. But basically it's very similar to industrial hemp. I don't know if all Ruderalis are AF as all the ones I've seen are decent size plants which makes me wonder why so many AFs are so short. I can only guess that it's due to breeders wanting something small for pc case cab grows or something!


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 2, 2011)

mossys said:


> Can anyone confirm that Bicarbonate of Soda is Baking soda in the US...?


Can confirm for you. It is the same. 
Also known in some parts of the world as Bread Soda & Soda Bicarbonate.
All one in the same.


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Jan 2, 2011)

WSUP All....and HAPPY NEW YEAR!! Im a lil late but had to recuperate..now here are my gyrls for 2011...my bigger Auto AK seems to be gettin better she pushed up another 3 in since i repotted her 4days ago..buds still small...she is big..31in now but I think whatever her prob was Im not sure she will produce to the effect of how big she is dont know can only wait n see...here she is. you can see on pic 4 i have some leaf blades pointin up and some leaf curlin..dont know if its from the transplant, heat or a def..im about to water them and would like to know if i should give her some epsom...?
*AUTO AK 52D*





















*AUTO AK CLONE ROOTS*





she is gettin transplanted now...

*ONYX 15DAYS*






*AUTO AK 18 DAYS*






*AUTO WHITE WIDOW 35 DAYS*




















Iwould like to pollinate this branch and another....do you think its a good time or wait a lil bit longer she is in her 3rd week of flowering>>>?

*LA BLANCA 37 DAYS*















I have this lil prob on 2 leaves think its nute burn or??? I love LA BLANCA's leaf structure....nice saw blades...and 11 and 13 fingers....ready to caress me the right way...


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 2, 2011)

Doiremick said:


> Rick Simpson, run from the cure, pot does more than cure flu's.


Word of Warning - The method that is shown in Run From The Cure isn't a very safe. Rick himself has said that he left out a few steps. Just FYI.


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 2, 2011)

John Mondello said:


> I'm thinkin peanut butter next... already started researching it... wanna do a reese's stoner cups sorta thing


Many of the dispensaries here in Colorado carry a Reese's Cup like product. It's not bad. My personal favorite mass produced edible has been Cheeba Chews. A buddy of mine makes these Rice Krispie treats out of Fruity Pebbles that knock me on my butt every time - I can only consume a quarter of one at a time or it's couchlock city!
If you're going to start getting into edibles & tinctures - I recommend getting some bubble bags. I personally like Sprung & Payload (Sprung is cheaper but still good quality). It's much easier to use bubble hash when making edibles & tinctures as you can accurately measure it out. There's a ton of info out there already on the subject but if you need more guidance - feel free to pm me. I've cooked with cannabis every which way! Make a killer lasagna with canna-sausage, canna-tomato sauce, and canna-cheese!


----------



## XxK2xX (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking very good and healthy BOMB was that you that transplanted your ak? Many many pgs back by now lol? If so looks likes shes really turned around for ya. If not sorry this thread is so fast. And that one plant looks like a lil cal/mag imo from pics others will help ya out.. Anyways catch ya guys later its COLTS time DO OR DIE time baby!!!


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 2, 2011)

BuddhaThai said:


> I seriously doubt if you will ever see pure Ruderalis beans for sale. It's a nasty smoke. Better to smoke industrial hemp! The only reason people have taken an interest in them is for their AF traits. ...!


I forgot to mention there are a couple of local breeders here in Colorado that are experimenting with Ruderalis - not for the AF trait but to aid in increasing CBD levels & decrease THC levels in their strains. Their goal is to get a 1:2 ratio between CBD & THC. Something high in CBD but low in THC is not a fun high at all. THC seems to take the edge off a CBD high but it's hard to find a strain high in CBD (which in case you didn't know is very good for medicinal purposes, and new evidence is showing cancer fighting properties) and also high in THC. Most strains around are recreational strains hence the breeding for high THC levels and low virtually nonexistent CBD levels.


----------



## BOMBUDZ (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks yeah thats the one from many pages back...i will prob give her some epsom now


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

Thai you mentioned your from colorado you wouldnt happen to know of the john doe radio show would you?Just wondering if you might be someone i know from there. I dont flame people less they really need the additude adjustment but everything heres to chill for that.(im not screwing with the good vibe here thats askin for bad karma) Mossy did you get to see that site i put up lastnight with all the purples on it cause some of them look like color beasts.


----------



## WakeNBake420 (Jan 2, 2011)

maybe someone could please help me! I got some automatic blueberrys that have had pre-flowers on them for about 3 weeks now but still are not flowering what should i do? also its was only suppossed to get 10-14" tall and my shortest is 20" do you think it might not be a auto?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 2, 2011)

just had the same problem with lowlife's bb auto. i switched lights to 12/12 at 40 days finished at day 96


----------



## WakeNBake420 (Jan 2, 2011)

it was also some lowlife auto bb how much did u yeild?


----------



## ENCOUNTERZERO (Jan 2, 2011)

Wake i been hearing some stories you my have to induce it by going 12/12 for a few days.Mossy and the other guys would be able to give you a more accurate answer then me as i just started autos myself but from what ive read on my research.Some say there not true autos and some breeders are just trying to pass semi autos off as full autos and others say its just left over photo traits that have yet to be weened out.


----------



## WakeNBake420 (Jan 2, 2011)

I went with lowlife cause there crossed with lowryder so i thought they would be good but this is a learning exp I guess so any and all advice on autos or this strain is appreciated!!!


----------



## stoneyhomer (Jan 2, 2011)

WakeNBake420 said:


> I went with lowlife cause there crossed with lowryder so i thought they would be good but this is a learning exp I guess so any and all advice on autos or this strain is appreciated!!!


 ok i went with lowlife bb aswell as i thaught thay would be stable but did not autio 4 me switched to 12/12 at 49 days done at day 84 80%milky 20%amber dried and into cure weighing 70 grams atm and i recon 56 grams in 2 weeks when im gona say its ready im inpatient lol


----------



## WakeNBake420 (Jan 2, 2011)

so i guess i should 12/12 these right? and do I 12/12 til there done or once they start flowering do i switch them back to 20/4?


----------



## stoneyhomer (Jan 2, 2011)

yer id switch to 12/12 she is gona stretch in flower switched mine at about 20in she finished at like 36 lol


----------



## WakeNBake420 (Jan 2, 2011)

did u finish under 12/12?


----------



## stoneyhomer (Jan 2, 2011)

WakeNBake420 said:


> so i guess i should 12/12 these right? and do I 12/12 til there done or once they start flowering do i switch them back to 20/4?


yer i shoulda sed i went 12/12 till the end and if she is like mine was she a gready little bitch u will want te feed her


----------



## WakeNBake420 (Jan 2, 2011)

she drinks eats a lot now! what light did u use and do u have any pics of her?


----------



## stoneyhomer (Jan 2, 2011)

WakeNBake420 said:


> she drinks eats a lot now! what light did u use and do u have any pics of her?


gime 10 mins i gota find them


----------



## WakeNBake420 (Jan 2, 2011)

man i really appreciate it not to many growers have exp with these automatic bb from lowlife so its hard to get advice or pics!


----------



## stoneyhomer (Jan 2, 2011)

ok pics for ya of me lowlife (auto?) blueberry
ok so i was only feeding plant magic oldtimers low n/p/k but at full streinth and a lil over somtimes and not the slightest sign of burn (yellowing pics are her finishing) pm me if ya want more pics or info


----------



## stoneyhomer (Jan 2, 2011)

wow sorry man pics a lil fucked up lol im baked did i say its a great smoke lol ill sort better picx in morning fuck did i say im baked


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## WakeNBake420 (Jan 2, 2011)

what strain is that joker?


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 2, 2011)

Weird im hearing problems with the auto blueberry from lowlife seeds, ive been growing it for the past cupple months now got about 3 harvests of 7 plants each and never had to switch my lights,

id be talking to who ever you order from if i was you, i got my from attitude.

It would suck finding out i didnt get what i was led to believe, id be pissed personally.
Hope all get resolved.


----------



## WakeNBake420 (Jan 2, 2011)

i am pretty pissed i only accounted for some small autos and now i got 20" of vegged photo pheno and they came from wwms


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 2, 2011)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> View attachment 1359075View attachment 1359076View attachment 1359077View attachment 1359078View attachment 1359079View attachment 1359080View attachment 1359081


 happy smoking joker.


----------



## hisser (Jan 2, 2011)

week 6-5: top ones are ICU, mid left 1 ALF, and on the right side BB, big pots contain the Bud Widers:


----------



## mothraattax (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanx so much for sharing everyone =)
This forum opened my eyes to a whole new world i wanna part of .. I ordered my first seeds today !!! 
=)


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

buddah



> seriously doubt if you will ever see pure Ruderalis beans for sale. It's a nasty smoke. Better to smoke industrial hemp! The only reason people have taken an interest in them is for their AF traits. Most breeders & seed banks don't want to waste time trying to sell something that's just awful to smoke. If you really want to search out Ruderalis, take a trip to Estonia (that's where I tried it - and will never try it again!) or other parts of Eastern Europe. Can also be found in some parts of China & Russia too. But basically it's very similar to industrial hemp. I don't know if all Ruderalis are AF as all the ones I've seen are decent size plants which makes me wonder why so many AFs are so short. I can only guess that it's due to breeders wanting something small for pc case cab grows or something!





> I forgot to mention there are a couple of local breeders here in Colorado that are experimenting with Ruderalis - not for the AF trait but to aid in increasing CBD levels & decrease THC levels in their strains. Their goal is to get a 1:2 ratio between CBD & THC. Something high in CBD but low in THC is not a fun high at all. THC seems to take the edge off a CBD high but it's hard to find a strain high in CBD (which in case you didn't know is very good for medicinal purposes, and new evidence is showing cancer fighting properties) and also high in THC. Most strains around are recreational strains hence the breeding for high THC levels and low virtually nonexistent CBD levels.


Hmmm... intersting infi... thank you for sharing.... I was just thinking from a breeding standpoint it would be cool to mess around with the ruderalis genetics and mess with crossing some stuff and see if i can extract an auo trait... but now that you mention the CBD work they're doing... thats seems like a more practical objective... didn't realizethis was an ongoing project although I am aware of the medical properties of CBD... from what I've read THC is a factor... but not as much as the CBDs...

As far as offending anyone in here... I think you'd have to drop a supernuke to piss us off! lol Or talk some dirogatory bs about autos 

I am probably one of the poeple you are referring to in regards to getting a bit off topic... for that I apologize, and graciously accept your advice.






> Weird im hearing problems with the auto blueberry from lowlife seeds, ive been growing it for the past cupple months now got about 3 harvests of 7 plants each and never had to switch my lights,
> id be talking to who ever you order from if i was you, i got my from Attitude.
> It would suck finding out i didnt get what i was led to believe, id be pissed personally.
> 
> Hope all get resolved.


Zen

I was thinking he same thing... My 7 autoberries from lowlife have been just fine... maybe you got a scumbag reseller?

J


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 2, 2011)

WakeNBake420 said:


> it was also some lowlife auto bb how much did u yeild?


26 grams in a pc case


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 2, 2011)

mothraattax said:


> Thanx so much for sharing everyone =)
> This forum opened my eyes to a whole new world i wanna part of .. I ordered my first seeds today !!!
> =)


Welcome! motthratax


----------



## 41943420 (Jan 2, 2011)

yes welcome did u order autos? what strain /


----------



## hisser (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's some pics of the BlueStreaks I grew before, they are made by Mdanzig



I got around 50g dry out of each, using 570w CFL, coco+perlite and miracle gro tomato/bloom nutes


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 2, 2011)

hisser said:


> Here's some pics of the BlueStreaks I grew before, they are made by Mdanzig
> 
> View attachment 1360021View attachment 1360022View attachment 1360023View attachment 1360024
> 
> I got around 50g dry out of each, using 570w CFL, coco+perlite and miracle gro tomato/bloom nutes


Very nice Hisser! LST? I love the low profile on her. Or them, I should say


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 3, 2011)

damn hisser! thats thits tight!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 3, 2011)

Got some new 2700k cfl's today. I now have an equivalence of 1200 watts in a 4 foot x 1 foot space. My temps are holding steady at 81.8f at plant level. The lumens have to be off the charts in that bitch!


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 3, 2011)

Harry Bald Sack said:


> Got some new 2700k cfl's today. I now have an equivalence of 1200 watts in a 4 foot x 1 foot space. My temps are holding steady at 81.8f at plant level. The lumens have to be off the charts in that bitch!


I would imaginbe! damn! ur burnin some power on that huh?


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 3, 2011)

WakeNBake420 said:


> what strain is that joker?


JD diesel ryder


----------



## hisser (Jan 3, 2011)

I did a bit of SCROG at first then switched to LST


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 3, 2011)

John Mondello said:


> I would imaginbe! damn! ur burnin some power on that huh?


272 watts minus the fans. HEHEHE, I LOVE CFL's. I find myself looking at the different flouros that people use to light their local businesses when I am out and about.




hisser said:


> I did a bit of SCROG at first then switched to LST


They spread out real nice for you. I cant wait to send my LST'nd "Tessa" (non-auto) into flower. I am shooting for a lb. dry. I just hope she doesn't get root bound. I dont have the space for a bigger pot.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 3, 2011)

400 hps atm here
plus 2 26 watt uvb 10.0 supplementals... ultimately want to add an mh ligh on the other side of the cab so i can get both spectrums as well as progreesive feed across as they mature

and on the power thing... lets not get into fans, timers, controls exhaust,... ugh!


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 3, 2011)

View attachment 1360087 ...Etta the ER. View attachment 1360088.... Her step sister the illegit step-pheno.
View attachment 1360097... Dana the DDR. View attachment 1360125 Tessa

Damn it. I hate when it signs me out when I am in the middle of posting pics. Now no thumbnails? WTF?


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah... isnt that aggrevating? try uploading 65 pics! lol


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 3, 2011)

I know we are all stoners but I think we could probably handle signing ourselves out.. and why is uploading media considered inactivity?


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 3, 2011)

ROFL.... I dunno... lol thats prety involved for a stupid stoner like us! lol


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 3, 2011)

Kind of makes you wonder who is behind the scenes here. They need to get some more mods on this thing to sort this shit out, and why the fuck isn't there a separate place for us auto guys yet? You would think the numbers alone here are enough to open their eyes. 

OKAy, I can feel the blood pressure rising. Time for a pinchie of the Trainwreck.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 3, 2011)

ROFL... yup... medicate my friend... medicate! 

J


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 3, 2011)

AAAHHH... Better now. 


"even my cat is mad at me cuz he cant sit under the light in there... no room for him either! lol I promised him I'd give him a spot after this round.. 
His name is Clone... lol... long story... but he loves to smoke and loves to curl up under a grow light and nap!"

That is cool as shit JM. Love the name. My last dog was named Hydro-Puja. He was 50% Chocolate Lab 50% Australian Shepherd. He was a pure chocolate shepherd and he absolosutely loved the water. The puja part of it refers to a hindu word for worship. I have a young stoner cat on my hands too. He stands on his hind legs and peers into the door of my cab when its open.


Here he is.. This is Kathmandu .


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 3, 2011)

TOUCHDOWN!... Looking real nice Jm. 

So what is your plan with these rectangular pots? I have 2 of those same pots that fit in my cab like they were made for it. I just didn't use them because I thought that they would be to shallow.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL... thats awesome! glad to hear ur a cat lover too! like the dog name also!

My plan is to drop that light like a frikin bad habit on those bitches when the others get their sex lil tities cut off! and then to hopefully control the heifhgt a lil better this time by doing those 2 things and then continue using thos if they work well... will also be testing their max num plants / vs yield over the coming months... I can fit a shiload of them in there and if I control the height better then I can get better uniformity between buds and better denser, higher quality yields. (theoretically of course! lol)


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 3, 2011)

Right on! You just gave me a great idea. I think I am going to extend the height of the walls on my rectangle pots with something to make the pots deeper. I think some aluminum flashing would be perfect material for the job. I may just have to switch pots for the next round.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 3, 2011)

you could use the FD tiered method


View attachment 1360336


----------



## Harry Bald Sack (Jan 3, 2011)

John Mondello said:


> you could use the FD tiered method
> 
> 
> View attachment 1360336


..and then there is that. I can get one 4"x4"x8 foot PVC fencepost and cut pieces off of it that are just under 2 feet to make it a nice tall tier.


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 3, 2011)

there ya go
thatll woik!


----------



## spaceinvaders (Jan 3, 2011)

hi fella's. 
Can anyone tell me how to go about switching to bloom nutes from grow with my easyryders?
Do i just mix in without flushing 1st or will they need a full flush before switching to the bloom?
using bio bizz grow and bloom and will be adding hammerhead PK 9/18 and molasses in due course


----------



## mossys (Jan 3, 2011)

Afternoon M8's..............


had chores............

is the site bumpy..it keeps spitting me out..


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 3, 2011)

spaceinvaders said:


> hi fella's.
> Can anyone tell me how to go about switching to bloom nutes from grow with my easyryders?
> Do i just mix in without flushing 1st or will they need a full flush before switching to the bloom?
> using bio bizz grow and bloom and will be adding hammerhead PK 9/18 and molasses in due course


 Soil or hydro?


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 3, 2011)

I haven't had any problems M.


----------



## K21701 (Jan 3, 2011)

Morning all...My girls were up for a photo op:

Queenie:







Bubbles:







She is loving being tied down!!!


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 3, 2011)

John Mondello said:


> Auto berry from marijuana-seeds.nl (I believe these are from lowryder as marjunanaseeds is just a reseller)


I'm almost positive that they are a second-tier reseller - meaning they either buy old stock from other banks and/or grow out their own beans to sell. 
Again not positive, but I seem to recall people complaining about them.


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 3, 2011)

Bye again RIU!


----------



## Bighill (Jan 3, 2011)

lol the thread is all dusty now lol


----------



## Lampey Simpkin (Jan 3, 2011)

HA ha @ twilight and albino vampire plants!


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 3, 2011)

ENCOUNTERZERO said:


> There ya go joker


sweet 
plus rep for u sir

the trucks threw me off before i read wat happened haha


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 3, 2011)

BuddhaThai said:


> I'm almost positive that they are a second-tier reseller - meaning they either buy old stock from other banks and/or grow out their own beans to sell.
> Again not positive, but I seem to recall people complaining about them.


I've ordered several varieties several times from them and have NEVER had a problem yet... although they may well be a second-tier... I'm not sure... but I've had success... what they say something is... to the best of my knowledge, it is.

J


----------



## nealcook420 (Jan 4, 2011)

John Mondello said:


> I've ordered several varieties several times from them and have NEVER had a problem yet... although they may well be a second-tier... I'm not sure... but I've had success... what they say something is... to the best of my knowledge, it is.
> 
> J


Their Pure Afghani Kush & their Master Kush are top shelf grade...
They are "THE MOST" stealthy seed bank I have ever ordered from, I think they grow out their own seeds though...
But as long as they are pheno pickers they'll have good beans...
They also have a Buy One Get One Free on Nevilles Haze & Mazar...
I recommend them to everyone looking for legit but cheap beans...


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 4, 2011)

man this thread has been dead all of ah sudden


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 4, 2011)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> man this thread has been dead all of ah sudden


 A lot of people have moved to autoflower.net


----------



## 43Hitman (Jan 4, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> A lot of people have moved to autoflower.net


Damn I feel totally left out. I had no idea about that website and that you guys were over there.


----------



## b.R. (Jan 4, 2011)

Just lettin everybody know the final dry weight on my pakistan ryder and ak48 grow... the paki ryder ended up bein 37 grams dry and the ak48 ended up bein around 35 g'z...around 2 1/2 oz's not bad for a first grow with auto's.. they have been curing for almost 7 days now and the smell is killer... about to harvest my blue himalaya tomorrow hopefully i get around the same as those 2 on the dry weight.. good luck everyone!!!


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 4, 2011)

Way to go b.R. we need bud picks like zombies need brains


----------



## John Mondello (Jan 6, 2011)

> Their Pure Afghani Kush & their Master Kush are top shelf grade...
> They are "THE MOST" stealthy seed bank I have ever ordered from, I think they grow out their own seeds though...
> But as long as they are pheno pickers they'll have good beans...
> They also have a Buy One Get One Free on Nevilles Haze & Mazar...
> I recommend them to everyone looking for legit but cheap beans


There you have it from a pro.

J


----------



## Scrooge (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a total newbe question:

You have a germinated seed via the wet paper towel method (i.e. the seed has cracked and the tap root is showing). The seed is place in a jiffy pot/pellet. At what point do you put it under light? Before or after the plant sprouts and shows it's cotyledons?


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 9, 2011)

put it under light as soon as it goes in the pellet.


----------



## SiriusKush (Jan 9, 2011)

Peace Anyone grown Afghan Kush Ryder ? what was your experience with it ?
-SK


----------



## findme (Jan 10, 2011)

I have read through a few pages and I have a question to ask... and a fairly important one at that..

why grow autos when they cost more to grow?
why not grow a non auto plant and clone it and veg that for 14 days and flower for 56 days and have a bigger yield than auto plants.. not only that but you would save money doing this.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 11, 2011)

findme said:


> I have read through a few pages and I have a question to ask... and a fairly important one at that..
> 
> why grow autos when they cost more to grow?
> why not grow a non auto plant and clone it and veg that for 14 days and flower for 56 days and have a bigger yield than auto plants.. not only that but you would save money doing this.


 not sure how u get that autos are more expensive to grow... and not everyone has the space to grow photo plants, dont have to worry about changing light schedule that sortta thing


----------



## getgreen (Jan 11, 2011)

I read your previous thread when you grew out that plant and mossy was jacked about your grow. I was curious on how tight were your buds. I grew the purple jem last summer outside. Had about 15 plants. Grew a couple or the green pheno and several with varying shades of purple. They all smoked fine but were very fluffy with small calyx.
I was wondering if you had any input. I turned two of them into seed and was wondering if they are worth growing again. I just need to know I can get some beef out of them if I follow a better feeding schedule or if they are going to be airy by nature of the autoflower. Thanks


----------



## findme (Jan 12, 2011)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> not sure how u get that autos are more expensive to grow... and not everyone has the space to grow photo plants, dont have to worry about changing light schedule that sortta thing


my guess is that these auto growers never had the thought passed their mind. You CAN veg a non auto plant 20/4 for 2 weeks and then flower it for 8 weeks. The funny part about this is that auto growers would yield the same amount or maybe less EVEN WHEN they use 20/4 light cycle for 8-10 weeks from seed.

auto guys - 20/4 for 8-10 weeks
non auto guys - 20/4 for 2 weeks and 12/12 for 8 weeks

both plants will grow around the same height and it takes about 2 weeks for an auto to flower so.. my question again, Why do people grow autos when they could grow a non auto plant and end up saving more money by using less light. Not only that, you can also keep clones from your non auto plants and once they root, you can veg them for a week and you would end up with the same yield ( probably more) than a non auto plant from seed.

I mean, the only reason I see to use auto plants is to grow them outdoors with 18/6 light but the silly part about that is you would get more yield by growing them inside with 20/4 BUT what is REALLY funny is that if growing inside, it would need 4 hours or darkness so there would be no point of growing autos inside as you get more bang for your buck if you grow a non auto plant.

There must be an advantage to autos that I am missing here because I see no point of growing it indoors or even outdoors... unless of course you want a higher light bill and lower yields.


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 12, 2011)

findme said:


> my guess is that these auto growers never had the thought passed their mind. You CAN veg a non auto plant 20/4 for 2 weeks and then flower it for 8 weeks. The funny part about this is that auto growers would yield the same amount or maybe less EVEN WHEN they use 20/4 light cycle for 8-10 weeks from seed.
> 
> auto guys - 20/4 for 8-10 weeks
> non auto guys - 20/4 for 2 weeks and 12/12 for 8 weeks
> ...


 I knew when I saw your "question" that you were just waiting with a smarmy, smart ass, know it all reply. That's why I didn't bother acknowledging your passive aggressive irksome presence. But it seems some one else took your bait so let me enlighten you. Autos make it simple period. It eliminates the need for 2 and sometimes 3 different grow spaces I can keep seedlings next to sticky buds in the same space. Can you harvest 2-3 ounces every week or two in a 3'x4' space with photo period plants. And I am sure you can't understand how some one growing outdoors would want smaller more concealable plants. Why would they want to crop out 2-3 months early? Who doesn't want to be out in the woods around fall when the law is in the sky more? And finally why did they have to make it so simple to grow them in comparison. Its almost as if they want more people to do it because of the simplicity. Not everyone wants to be a full time grower. One day maybe the laws will change and I can grow that twelve foot beauty I've had my eye on but until then I will be happy with my shorties and telling you that the way you think is the only way is really just your way and maybe not the best at that.


----------



## K21701 (Jan 12, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> I knew when I saw your "question" that you were just waiting with a smarmy, smart ass, know it all reply. That's why I didn't bother acknowledging your passive aggressive irksome presence. But it seems some one else took your bait so let me enlighten you. Autos make it simple period. It eliminates the need for 2 and sometimes 3 different grow spaces I can keep seedlings next to sticky buds in the same space. Can you harvest 2-3 ounces every week or two in a 3'x4' space with photo period plants. And I am sure you can't understand how some one growing outdoors would want smaller more concealable plants. Why would they want to crop out 2-3 months early? Who doesn't want to be out in the woods around fall when the law is in the sky more? And finally why did they have to make it so simple to grow them in comparison. Its almost as if they want more people to do it because of the simplicity. Not everyone wants to be a full time grower. One day maybe the laws will change and I can grow that twelve foot beauty I've had my eye on but until then I will be happy with my shorties and telling you that the way you think is the only way is really just your way and maybe not the best at that.


Well said!!!!


----------



## findme (Jan 12, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> I knew when I saw your "question" that you were just waiting with a smarmy, smart ass, know it all reply. That's why I didn't bother acknowledging your passive aggressive irksome presence. But it seems some one else took your bait so let me enlighten you. Autos make it simple period. It eliminates the need for 2 and sometimes 3 different grow spaces I can keep seedlings next to sticky buds in the same space. Can you harvest 2-3 ounces every week or two in a 3'x4' space with photo period plants. And I am sure you can't understand how some one growing outdoors would want smaller more concealable plants. Why would they want to crop out 2-3 months early? Who doesn't want to be out in the woods around fall when the law is in the sky more? And finally why did they have to make it so simple to grow them in comparison. Its almost as if they want more people to do it because of the simplicity. Not everyone wants to be a full time grower. One day maybe the laws will change and I can grow that twelve foot beauty I've had my eye on but until then I will be happy with my shorties and telling you that the way you think is the only way is really just your way and maybe not the best at that.


never said I knew it all but if you think I do then go on believing that . I'm not here to argue, just to make the most weed out of my closet.

You can keep seedlings in 12/12 ( basically they act just like autos except they flower 2 weeks later). Perhaps you never heard of 12/12 from seed giving at least an ounce per plant. but... that would take about 12 weeks but it would save a bit on power and you could clone instead of using seeds so this is an option. My other option is using autos for the same thing ( which isn't a bad idea) but the idea of buying seeds or even making your own is more irritating to me than cloning.

I can't harvest 2-3 ounces every week... How do you do it? im working with a 2x7 closet with a single 1000w watt lamp. I mean, I could plant autos in there and just call it a day... hm... but then I would need to have seeds out out the ass to keep it going but... I guess I could flower a female or two and whenever I am running low, keep producing more seeds... but as to the setup within my closet.. How would you go about doing a grow room if you had 2x7 to work with? I am familiar with hydro.

again, this isn't me trying to argue. Just trying to get the most out of the space I got.


----------



## FullDuplex (Jan 12, 2011)

I see as i stepped away and we moved on to our own home the trolls have come out again. 

Love it that they waited to see the majority of us gone before they said something.

Some trolls just never grow out of the titty on mouth syndrome. If you have an issue with autos, its simple just leave the thread.

That is all


----------



## findme (Jan 12, 2011)

FullDuplex said:


> I see as i stepped away and we moved on to our own home the trolls have come out again.
> 
> Love it that they waited to see the majority of us gone before they said something.
> 
> ...


If you aren't willing to help out another auto grower then cool but you don't have to be a dick and post this. Is that "all" you came to do? I would recommend going back to your "home" if you are acting like this...


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 12, 2011)

I do not use hydro because I grow in my attic and I don't want to be hauling water up and waste down all the time. I have a friend that has just switched to autos after smoking a couple of mine. He has a hydro setup and is off to nice start with one in a DWC bucket and a multi plant tote with a sprayer system in it. As for the constant harvest I have room for ten to twelve plants in a space that is 3'x4'x3'tall. If I start a plant or two every week or two in 60-70 days I will start cutting a plant or two every week or two. replacing them as I go with new seedlings. I have been doing that since the beginning of October and smoking lovely since the end of November. I only buy mixed sex seeds once I buy genetics I shouldn't have to buy them again. Even the seeded buds are pretty potent. most of what I have done is on this site somewhere. My setup is cheap and effective. I will let the ladies have a moment now. There were a couple of others, maybe two that I can't find the pics for. 

Not a bad holiday season at all


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 12, 2011)

Let me also clarify that I do not get 2-3 oz every week. It is probably closer to every two weeks but it is still pretty fucking good. I have used my space for photo girls as well with results that are not even close to what I have seen since switching to autos. That being said I think I could do big things with your light and space.


----------



## findme (Jan 12, 2011)

omg dude thats sick!!! What strain would you recommend growing?


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 12, 2011)

I started with a twenty seed mix from Shortstuff seeds. After trying that I decided to stick with the same breeder and grow some of his Blue Himalaya Diesel. I started six of those around the first and they are off to great start. Everything I have grown has shown sex around the third week some as fast as 15 days. I can recommend shortstuff because I have first hand experience. Got them from the attitude btw $50 for ten reg. or five fem.


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 12, 2011)

forgot to mention that I also had one Dinafem Roadrunner it was a freebie and it was fantastic. Shot up like rocket and was great smoke. It was plant #8 in the pics. So the strain also gets two thumbs up.
View attachment 1377444


----------



## Skyy'dUpFlyy'dUp (Jan 12, 2011)

My first post!! Ur right on the $$ starting this thread. Im a noob and if i listened to what most ppl said about AF's I wouldn't have my bubblelicious, afghan kush ryder, and my fast bud. Im about almost 4 weeks into my first grow and Im keeping a journal as I go but will not post it until I harvest. Im did all my research before I started and this thread helps much. All I can say is if you have never tried out an AF strain give it a go they are cool as shit Love watchin them grow!! 
Now roll up !!!!


----------



## supermario208 (Jan 12, 2011)

has anybody grown autos from big buddha? i am starting a 1st time grow with 5 fem automatics from Big Buddha any info on the amount of lights i should use? watts? cfl's or hps?


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 12, 2011)

I feel the same way about watching them grow. They change so fast it's like little green fireworks display.


----------



## supermario208 (Jan 12, 2011)

well give me some info on your grow dude!


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 12, 2011)

supermario208 said:


> well give me some info on your grow dude!


 Are you speaking to me?


----------



## Skyy'dUpFlyy'dUp (Jan 12, 2011)

I feel the same way about watching them grow. They change so fast it's like little green fireworks display.
Check out my Blue Himalaya Diesel Grow
You could learn a lot from a dummy


Yes it is a wonderful thing, what i really enjoy is the look on my bro n cuz's face when its been like a week since they been in the room 2 view my ladies!! -PRICELESS- N 2 think they R all MINE!!!!


----------



## Skyy'dUpFlyy'dUp (Jan 12, 2011)

Sub'd


----------



## FullDuplex (Jan 12, 2011)

findme said:


> If you aren't willing to help out another auto grower then cool but you don't have to be a dick and post this. Is that "all" you came to do? I would recommend going back to your "home" if you are acting like this...


i promise you that i will help anyone that has questions about autos. You can ask most of the guys that are still alive in my thread. 

just dont expect special treatment if you come in here questioning autos and there ability. You came off on the wrong foot and i wont have it in here.

I dont mean to come of as a dick at all. This was my first home to begin with. We just now have a place that is totally dedicated to nothing but autos.

So its not all i came to do in here i still check the thread as it is a monster and has a good bit of info i still need to transfer.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 12, 2011)

findme said:


> never said I knew it all but if you think I do then go on believing that . I'm not here to argue, just to make the most weed out of my closet.
> 
> Y*ou can keep seedlings in 12/12 ( basically they act just like autos except they flower 2 weeks later). Perhaps you never heard of 12/12 from seed giving at least an ounce per plant. *but... that would take about 12 weeks but it would save a bit on power and you could clone instead of using seeds so this is an option. My other option is using autos for the same thing ( which isn't a bad idea) but the idea of buying seeds or even making your own is more irritating to me than cloning.
> 
> ...


12/12 from seed is a joke... never know what kind of results ur gonna get, complete waste of time


----------



## 43Hitman (Jan 12, 2011)

findme said:


> If you aren't willing to help out another auto grower then cool but you don't have to be a dick and post this. Is that "all" you came to do? I would recommend going back to your "home" if you are acting like this...



How about you read the fucking thread before asking baited questions. Then if you have questions and seem sincere about them, we'll be more than happy to answer them. We've all read the 452 pages of this thread, you should too. After all, you want to maximize your grow space right?


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 12, 2011)

That's why we are all here hitman to maximize our space. I think we can show him better than we can tell him


----------



## victor420 (Jan 12, 2011)

pics are awsome teflon!


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 13, 2011)

victor420 said:


> pics are awsome teflon!


 thank you.


----------



## supermario208 (Jan 13, 2011)

hey guys i need some info on growing some autos, only thing is that it is winter here not many hours of daylight, maybe about 9-10?
will the autos bud normally? or should i use lights instead of growing them outdoor?


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 13, 2011)

Use lights or you wont have a yield to speak of. 9-10 hours of light, you may as well grow them in shot glasses. They will fit.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> 12/12 from seed is a joke... never know what kind of results ur gonna get, complete waste of time


Seen a guy get 43 grams 12/12 from seed with 2x 23watt cfls thats a joke 2? didn't seem like a waste of time to me.....


----------



## FullDuplex (Jan 13, 2011)

WvMade said:


> Seen a guy get 43 grams 12/12 from seed with 2x 23watt cfls thats a joke 2? didn't seem like a waste of time to me.....


well holy shit look what the cat drug in 

Whats up dude last i heard from you, you were dealing with some fam issues.
Hope all is well my WV brethren. Anything new growing?


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

Yea i got a Few Party cups going but im working underground in the coal mines so i can't really smoke gotta fill a cup up lots lol but i still like to grow so im just messin around =D


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 13, 2011)

WvMade said:


> Seen a guy get 43 grams 12/12 from seed with 2x 23watt cfls thats a joke 2? didn't seem like a waste of time to me.....


why dont You read my post...
I said "NEVER KNOW WHAT KIND OF RESULTS UR GONNA GET"
Just because you seen "joe blow' get 43 grams in his grow journal does not mean its a reliable method, 9 times outta 10 your goin to get very poor results. Ive tried it plenty of times especially when I first started growing... like i said before its a joke dont wast ur time on it


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

opinions are like assholes everyones got one

And if there doing 12/12 from seed then obviously there not going for the best of results obviously he is doing it for fun and to learn so its not a waste of time

And if that "joeblow" got 43 grams then he sure as fuck had better results then you because he is proud of it.
or maybe he is tired of smokein mexi shwag weed and just wants sumthin diff or maybe he doesn't have the room for a full size plant you never know


----------



## Tokipoki (Jan 13, 2011)

lol joeblow i got to remember that one!, theres alot of built up anger on this forum (englishmans heaven!) its better reading these threads than going to the movies!.,,. anyways i hope i get 43 gramms from one of my snowryder plants im using a 250watt cfl and if i do not get that then theres no god lol cos like u said that joeblow hahahha only used tiny lamps, but if that is all he could buy then good on him.,.,

Here are a few pics from my grow into the 5th week now had them under 24/7 cycle and past 3 days under 18/6 im a total newbie and learnt alot here!., How much do u guys think i could get per plant?



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/394148-my-first-ever-grow-snow.html


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm guessing 75gs a plant if your getting .3gs a watt but thats hardly ever correct and i suck at math  nobody else was guessing so i figured i would =D


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 13, 2011)

WvMade said:


> opinions are like assholes everyones got one
> 
> And if there doing 12/12 from seed then obviously there not going for the best of results obviously he is doing it for fun and to learn so its not a waste of time
> 
> ...


wasnt tryin to be an dick, i was just saying IF and thats a big IF, you want to increase ur chances of a decent yield and quality smoke then 12/12 from seed is not the way to go, you would be better off going with a good auto flower.
But if someone wants to play around and experiment then have at it, i know i did. But they will soon find that its a garbage idea IF your looking for sustainability


----------



## Tokipoki (Jan 13, 2011)

*thanx for the guess its just raised my moral by 1000%,., If i got that per plant i would offer a gram of that to the gods lol.,., Is there anything else i can to to improve my chances other than using a more powerful bulb? (im getting a 400watt hps for my next grow with a grow tent) i´ll leave the cfl in the closit and grow 3-4 lowryder #2 with it.,.


*


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

Side lighting would help a bunch would increase your odds alot


----------



## Tokipoki (Jan 13, 2011)

*cool how about those joeblows **2x 23watt cfls? would that be a good start on each side? I was thinking about that today when i was at the d.i.y store cos they had them and were really cheap i think they were 2500k is that ok?
*


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> wasnt tryin to be an dick, i was just saying IF and thats a big IF, you want to increase ur chances of a decent yield and quality smoke then 12/12 from seed is not the way to go, you would be better off going with a good auto flower.
> But if someone wants to play around and experiment then have at it, i know i did. But they will soon find that its a garbage idea IF your looking for sustainability


I agree with this tottaly from a point of view of a person growing for yield and sustainability but as for a newbie growing in a partycup
12/12's fun as fuck good 2 do while your adding on 2 your grow room makeing it able to sustain fully mature plants


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

Tokipoki said:


> *cool how about those joeblows **2x 23watt cfls? would that be a good start on each side? I was thinking about that today when i was at the d.i.y store cos they had them and were really cheap i think they were 2500k is that ok?
> *


if you wanna see the guys plant search it on RIU he had in a lil cab i was very impressed because even if he somehow magicaly got .3 grams perwatt thats 13.8 grams so how he got 43 grams its crazy makes the whole .3 .5gs per watt incorrect just crazy how novice growers are showin up all those CFL haters out there


----------



## Tokipoki (Jan 13, 2011)

*I have no idea why someone would waste there time hating a certin type of light bulb lol cracks me up, For what i have seen Cfl´s are good to start with and my 250watt cfl produces very little heat so i am able to put it really close to the plants i do not need to worry about the temp.,., so i think even though im a total newbie every lamp has its pros and its cons, So stop hating and start smoking!.,.,( i take that back keep hating cos it entertains me!)

P.s Autoplants are awsome and all of you that do not think so u have a reserved a place in hell next to hitler and stalin.,.!
*


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

psh screw the 23watters just get another 250 on the side =D CFL POWA =D


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

Only autos i ever grew was Auto 69,Low girl, Sweet dwarf outdoors I liked the Sweet dwarf but it had the lowest yield funny low girl was supost to be low and wasn't low at all lol


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

theres the autos and Jack the ripper, cloud #9 and sum fem seed contacts and shirt was with stealth


----------



## Bighill (Jan 14, 2011)

Sure doesn't take long for the trolls to find their way in. 

We don't post on the regular and look what happens.. lol

FD, do you still post in here?


----------



## FullDuplex (Jan 14, 2011)

Bighill said:


> Sure doesn't take long for the trolls to find their way in.
> 
> We don't post on the regular and look what happens.. lol
> 
> FD, do you still post in here?


Nope it sure doesn't 

ive been coming back time to time to compile some info
so much in here its just finding it.

Saw the troll and had to call him out

its so nice NEVER having to worry about that again


----------



## WvMade (Jan 14, 2011)

LoL Duplex i love your location Dirty south =D


----------



## wizzy420 (Jan 15, 2011)

I was just browsing this thread and was wondering something. You say to start the seeds in the pot your going to use throughout the grow. But what if you're germinating the seeds in seed starter soil. Wouldn't you want to transplant them to regular soil like FFOF some time during the grow? Isn't most regular soil like FFOF too hot to start a seedling in? Not growing anything at the moment but just curious here.


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 15, 2011)

Well thats simple wizzy all you need to do is use a blander soil in the top 3 inches of your container and fill the bottom with the rich stuff. By the time the seedlings roots reach the good stuff the plants will be established enough to handle the nutrients in it.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jan 15, 2011)

Started 7 world of seeds afghan kush riders in Super Soil this week.


----------



## findme (Jan 15, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> Started 7 world of seeds afghan kush riders in Super Soil this week.


oh boy... from what the description says it looks like a worthwhile grow.


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 15, 2011)

Figured I swing by and throw a couple of pics of this mornings harvest at ya. She was 200 grams wet and had 25% amber trics mat 65 days old.


----------



## TshirtNinja (Jan 15, 2011)

gents my ladies just showed sex and will turn 4 weeks old tomorrow..... switched from cfl in these pics 6 days ago
View attachment 1383697View attachment 1383698View attachment 1383699
there was 3 days with little growth until i installed my new led's and look at what 3 days under them did.
View attachment 1383700View attachment 1383701
these are nirvana's short rider fem autos and im pleased.... grow tent is coming soon and i will be upgrading my lights to even larger once my next crop starts up.


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 15, 2011)

That is a huge difference for three days. With any luck they will keep going nuts like that.


----------



## Ackmo (Jan 15, 2011)

Im sure this question has all ready been asked at some point but 456 pages is just to much to sift through. Is a t5 with 20,000 lumens enought to flower autos under?


----------



## rob hands (Jan 16, 2011)

hi i have a 80 x 80cm floorspace and 4 pots that fill this compleaty 

i also have 3 ak48 auto fems and 2 bubblelicious auto fems

i plan to put 2 aks and 1 bubble in pots by them selfs

and 1 of each in a pot together

with the 2 in the same pot i plan to lop them and grow single colons 

im new to growing and would love any advice on when to lop these 2 and how

i belive some people say not to lop autos but it is just more of an experiment

thanks


----------



## K21701 (Jan 16, 2011)

rob hands said:


> hi i have a 80 x 80cm floorspace and 4 pots that fill this compleaty
> 
> i also have 3 ak48 auto fems and 2 bubblelicious auto fems
> 
> ...


People say not to top autos because they flower by age not by the change in the light cycle. All you will accomplish by topping is a decrease in yield.


----------



## findme (Jan 16, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> Figured I swing by and throw a couple of pics of this mornings harvest at ya. She was 200 grams wet and had 25% amber trics mat 65 days old.
> View attachment 1383690View attachment 1383691View attachment 1383692View attachment 1383693


ok... wow.. ok.. what. few questions...

What lights are you using?
What light cycle are you using?
How big is that pot... What I mean is, whats the width of the pot? ( trying to find out how many of those I can fit into my closet)
65 days old? from seed??!?!!? if so, then you have just converted me ( like 90% now, the only reason its 90% because I gotta go and buy the seeds and wait lol). thats blue himalayan diesel? my goodness... you should get like... almost 2 zips from that if the 25% dry theory is correct.




TshirtNinja said:


> gents my ladies just showed sex and will turn 4 weeks old tomorrow..... switched from cfl in these pics 6 days ago
> View attachment 1383697View attachment 1383698View attachment 1383699
> there was 3 days with little growth until i installed my new led's and look at what 3 days under them did.
> View attachment 1383700View attachment 1383701
> these are nirvana's short rider fem autos and im pleased.... grow tent is coming soon and i will be upgrading my lights to even larger once my next crop starts up.


dude, that is supercrazy growth in 3 days. I figured only growing hydro would accomplish such but it seems im wrong.


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 16, 2011)

To answer your questions I am using cfls on 24/0. the pots are 1 and 1/2 gallon buckets. They are like 10" across And yes that is 65 days from a germed seed going into soil. The plant I just harvested was not a blue but the last of a twenty seed mix from the same breeder. All of them are from shortstuff seeds. I grew out the mix and decided to stick with the same breeder when I ordered seeds again. I chose the BHD because it is supposed to be the stoniest of his line. So far they are growing great Out of 8 mixed sex seeds, 7 are healthy little bushes. Out of those 2 are female and 1 is male. Still waiting on the other 4 to show sex. In a couple of weeks I will germ the last two blues. That is the last until the seeds I harvest are dried


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 18, 2011)

CONEBEAST187 said:


> auto's are shit commercial growers dont use auto's if they were viable in any way shape or form they would be used your arguements sound like your invested heavely in the auto scam
> 
> the amount of breeders in here breeding shit house auto seeds for the big companys is very funny
> 
> we see you an will call you on your bullshit , this has been happening since the out sourcing and will only get worse and worse and worse


 Normally I would think of a better way to say this but I will just go with my reflex and say Go fuck yourself. We are not commercial growers and not out to make money. While you may be completely against making growing accessible to the masses by simplifying it, some people understand that convenience sells, period. Once again there is another asshole who decided to waste his time kicking his OPINION around like we ain't heard that shit before. I say once again good sir go fuck yourself.


----------



## victor420 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't see large scale weight being produced with these auto's unless you make your own seeds. I do hope i can learn from growing them. and who cares? its fun growing any weed!


----------



## victor420 (Jan 18, 2011)

well said teflon!


----------



## rob hands (Jan 18, 2011)

nice teflon!


----------



## K21701 (Jan 18, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> Normally I would think of a better way to say this but I will just go with my reflex and say Go fuck yourself. We are not commercial growers and not out to make money. While you may be completely against making growing accessible to the masses by simplifying it, some people understand that convenience sells, period. Once again there is another asshole who decided to waste his time kicking his OPINION around like we ain't heard that shit before. I say once again good sir go fuck yourself.


Bravo my fellow auto grower, Bravo!!!!!!


----------



## a.d.i.d.a.s (Jan 18, 2011)

not trying to impose i love autos heres my girls speedy gonzalez and santa flash seeds


----------



## Oldreefer (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice autos..........I second what teflondummy stated......I've been growing autos for 3 years and love the quickness and also the variety I have in my med drawer! I understand why someone with $ signs in theri eyes don't want to grow autos but when ya grow for only self, they are great but autos don't get very much respect.....perhaps that's why theri a new forum just for AUTOS....I hope that riu will put in a auto section too...........
That being said, I do remain a bit cynical about so many auto breeders showing up the past year or two, trying to get in on the profits, which has led to poor strains touted as autos...........


----------



## a.d.i.d.a.s (Jan 18, 2011)

Oldreefer said:


> Nice autos..........I second what teflondummy stated......I've been growing autos for 3 years and love the quickness and also the variety I have in my med drawer! I understand why someone with $ signs in theri eyes don't want to grow autos but when ya grow for only self, they are great but autos don't get very much respect.....perhaps that's why theri a new forum just for AUTOS....I hope that riu will put in a auto section too...........
> That being said, I do remain a bit cynical about so many auto breeders showing up the past year or two, trying to get in on the profits, which has led to poor strains touted as autos...........


to be honest everyone has their oppinion but you have to do what makes it best for you i love autos for different reasons like space i can try multiple strains without the wait i love em and stand by them i will try as many as the ganja gods will allow lol


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 18, 2011)

Ackmo said:


> Im sure this question has all ready been asked at some point but 456 pages is just to much to sift through. Is a t5 with 20,000 lumens enought to flower autos under?


it'll work. keep it close and watch for burn


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 18, 2011)

BuddhaThai said:


> it'll work. keep it close and watch for burn


 Thank you buddha, finally some one gets the thread back to it's intent, helping people grow.


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 18, 2011)

a.d.i.d.a.s said:


> View attachment 1389644View attachment 1389643View attachment 1389642View attachment 1389641not trying to impose i love autos heres my girls speedy gonzalez and santa flash seeds


 How old are those?


----------



## a.d.i.d.a.s (Jan 18, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> How old are those?


the santa is on the right is 42 days old and the speedy g is on the left is 36 days old


----------



## jester downriverkiller (Jan 18, 2011)

iam throw what i have to say about the auto haters that like to slander the autos name and this is what i have to say WHO GIVES A SHIT you grow and i grow u smoke and i smoke its the same thing why care what others are doing unless u like it. just like mom says if u dont have any thing nice to say then dont say SHIT i think thats how it gos ahha but ya who gives a shit i like to get high regard less off how long it takes and how much you get. i hope to see in my life a plant that grows in a week but only gives you a slice but a slice of super put u on your ass frosty nugs i would grow it just cuss i can . ya that what i have to say i love you all grow autos and grow reg just keep growing


----------



## TshirtNinja (Jan 18, 2011)

findme said:


> ok... wow.. ok.. what. few questions...
> 
> What lights are you using?
> What light cycle are you using?
> ...


 check the growth now..... this is another 3 days now. my runt is looking normal and a bit of stretch from my ladies..... the tent was ordered today so hopefully it will be here soon i think these will get a bit larger than i thought they would.


----------



## rob hands (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks guys im findin this thread very helpfull but i have another question,

once my babies have poked thru the soil can i get away with useing a 75w household buld

in a desktop lamp or something? and for how long? thanks


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe a week or two and you should use a CFL 23w min instead of an incandescent bulb


----------



## harveyjarvey (Jan 19, 2011)

*FIRST GROW!!!*

*STRAIN: Shortryder Autoflower Feminized (Nirvana)*
*PC GROW BOX from MrGrowPro*
*Medium: Regular Soil from Hardware Store*
*Nutrients: Just H2O nothing else*
*Lighting: 4 26w bulbs (2 soft /2 white)*
*Light Cycle: 18/6 from seed to harvest*

I had one of my 2 ladies die because I went away for 7 days and used those glass bulbs to water them, one didnt work so I lost a plant.

I was super happy with my grow started end of november and had to cut it early because of a move. 

In the PC box I was able to grow this strain to full size and had the system running while people where right next to it. Stealthy as hell.

I will definately grow shortryder again. My system holds 2 shortryders comfortably.

As i said I had to move so I cut weeks early but the way it was blossoming it was headed to yeald 3 times what I ended up with. Looking forward to my next grow beinning soon. i learned alot and know i wont make the same mistakes.

The mrgrowpro system kicked ass and I am thinking about buying a second one for continual harvest just because its so damn stealthy. If you go soil it is no work at all. I literally just watered every 2 days and let the box do the rest. I had never grown before so go easy but here are some pics it had about 3 weeks to go in flower when i cut it. 

View attachment 1390723


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 19, 2011)

jester downriverkiller said:


> iam throw what i have to say about the auto haters that like to slander the autos name and this is what i have to say WHO GIVES A SHIT you grow and i grow u smoke and i smoke its the same thing why care what others are doing unless u like it. just like mom says if u dont have any thing nice to say then dont say SHIT i think thats how it gos ahha but ya who gives a shit i like to get high regard less off how long it takes and how much you get. i hope to see in my life a plant that grows in a week but only gives you a slice but a slice of super put u on your ass frosty nugs i would grow it just cuss i can . ya that what i have to say i love you all grow autos and grow reg just keep growing


Amen brother!
Never understood why all the hate. 
Do you pay my electricity bills? 
Are you buying from me? 
Do you share or trade with me? 
Are you a patient of mine who I provide free MMJ too?

Let me answer those questions for you....

No 
F*CK NO!
So why the F*CK do you care what I grow, how I grow, or who I grow for.


----------



## a.d.i.d.a.s (Jan 19, 2011)

rob hands said:


> thanks guys im findin this thread very helpfull but i have another question,
> 
> once my babies have poked thru the soil can i get away with useing a 75w household buld
> 
> in a desktop lamp or something? and for how long? thanks


i gree with teflondummy i would put under at least a 23 watt cfl above it but to far away so she wont stretch for light or too close or it will burn her so i like to have 4 to 5 inches away thats how i do it so hope this helps


----------



## jester downriverkiller (Jan 19, 2011)

BuddhaThai said:


> Amen brother!
> Never understood why all the hate.
> Do you pay my electricity bills?
> Are you buying from me?
> ...






and thats my point


----------



## xbladex1984 (Jan 19, 2011)

uptosumpn said:


> Hey FD, here is the 4oz AutoAk I grew back in 08'!!!!
> FOR ALL YOU NON_BELIEVERS THAT SAY AUTOS CANT YEILD BIG LIKE THE PHOTO PERIOD BITCHES!!!!!
> 
> _*SHUT UP!!!!
> ...


 how did you get that many colas on that beast mate. did you top, fimm or lst? can you do any of theese as ive heard it will shock and stunt growth? any feedback is much appreciated thanks


----------



## K21701 (Jan 19, 2011)

xbladex1984 said:


> how did you get that many colas on that beast mate. did you top, fimm or lst? can you do any of theese as ive heard it will shock and stunt growth? any feedback is much appreciated thanks


 I LST my autos...no fimming or topping as it will decrease your yield...here is my auto Bubbles LST'd


----------



## TshirtNinja (Jan 19, 2011)

harveyjarvey said:


> *FIRST GROW!!!*
> 
> *STRAIN: Shortryder Autoflower Feminized (Nirvana)*
> *PC GROW BOX from MrGrowPro*
> ...


 wow we are growing the same thing with completely different setups..... what was your total weight on those 2? im hoping to pull a full o off each one of my ladies with my led setup (please no led flaming guys) idk if you noticed this but i ramped back my nutes to half and they love it at every feeding now. i think i will ramp up to 3/4 strength nutes each watering and see how they do. my ladies just suck up the nutes and love em no discoloration or anything.


----------



## a.d.i.d.a.s (Jan 19, 2011)

K21701 said:


> I LST my autos...no fimming or topping as it will decrease your yield...here is my auto Bubbles LST'd


thats baby is great when did you start lst her or how old was she when you started the lst that looks damn good i gotta try it


----------



## K21701 (Jan 19, 2011)

She was germed on 11/30 and she was LST'd on 1/1...here are some before and after pics


----------



## a.d.i.d.a.s (Jan 19, 2011)

K21701 said:


> She was germed on 11/30 and she was LST'd on 1/1...here are some before and after pics
> View attachment 1391134View attachment 1391135View attachment 1391136


thanks im trying on my new baby


----------



## K21701 (Jan 19, 2011)

a.d.i.d.a.s said:


> thanks im trying on my new baby


 Just make sure your first line is an anchor line at the very bottom then your next line under the second node from the top and gently bend in the opposite direction of your anchor line until she is almost parallel with the top of your growing surface. Good Luck...any question or problems you can pm me.


----------



## a.d.i.d.a.s (Jan 19, 2011)

K21701 said:


> Just make sure your first line is an anchor line at the very bottom then your next line under the second node from the top and gently bend in the opposite direction of your anchor line until she is almost parallel with the top of your growing surface. Good Luck...any question or problems you can pm me.


will do thanks man i sure will if i have any problems or?s


----------



## ysyp (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a quick question about autos...most threads that i've read say to use 1 or 2 gallon pots...would it be overkill to use a 3 gallon pot filled with Fox Farms Ocean Forest? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## K21701 (Jan 19, 2011)

ysyp said:


> I have a quick question about autos...most threads that i've read say to use 1 or 2 gallon pots...would it be overkill to use a 3 gallon pot filled with Fox Farms Ocean Forest? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


Autos don't usually get really big so they don't require a 3 gallon pot...I use a 1 gallon and it works out fine...plus I can fit more into my grow tent. Also at the price they charge for FFOF why would you want to fill a 3gal pot when a 1 gal would get the job done....just my 2 cents


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 19, 2011)

If you have a strain that is known to grow larger then the extra room is helpful but I have had much luck with 1 and a 1/2 gallon buckets. And like K said the price on that ffof is kinda high for dirt, imo


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Jan 19, 2011)

hey there everyone
I've got 3 short riders going from nirvana, and they look like they're autos, not like the northern lights from my 1st grow.
Gotta agree with K21701 about the LST, i pulled 73 grams of my 1 NL by LSTing her, had 12 nice big colas, and i stunted her by some over zealous pruning (noob error) so am doing the same with these 3. Heres some pics.
View attachment 1391488View attachment 1391489View attachment 1391490
On a different note, well done Teflon for telling that dick where to get off 
Of course autos are not really any good for commercial growers, but that aint us. We grow for ourselves and for the love of it. And because i for one refuse to pay stupid money for shit 'commercial' weed that ain't worth the rizla it's rolled in
Viva la Revolucion!!!!!


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 19, 2011)

nice looking tote ya got there smokey.


----------



## SmokeyDeHerb (Jan 19, 2011)

Cheers m8
I'm still a bit new to this but learning all the time. The guys in this thread (FullD, Mossys and co) helped me along with my first attempt and saved what could have been a disaster. But that's what it's all about - spreading the love, ha ha.


----------



## irish farmer (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi I was on this thread a while back, I bought some super cali haze autos. So I planted 2 seeds they poped on the 11th of the 1st I have them in 3" pots and the roots are out the bottom of the pots allready. As they are quiet a long 120day grow can I keep them in the 3" pots for another few week's. They will be going into 30l pots for most of the grow but they just seem to be to small to transplant right now.


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 20, 2011)

Transplant as soon as possible. every day they spend getting root bound in a tiny 3" pot is a loss of future yield. Autos are very root sensitive. It is best to give them room to grow unimpeded as soon as possible, if not from the beginning.


----------



## ysyp (Jan 20, 2011)

"Autos don't usually get really big so they don't require a 3 gallon pot...I use a 1 gallon and it works out fine...plus I can fit more into my grow tent. Also at the price they charge for FFOF why would you want to fill a 3gal pot when a 1 gal would get the job done....just my 2 cents"




That defintely makes sense...thanks for the advice K and teflon....any recommendations on a cheaper soil?


----------



## K21701 (Jan 20, 2011)

ysyp said:


> Autos don't usually get really big so they don't require a 3 gallon pot...I use a 1 gallon and it works out fine...plus I can fit more into my grow tent. Also at the price they charge for FFOF why would you want to fill a 3gal pot when a 1 gal would get the job done....just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't grow in soil so I can't help you out in that dept. I have found the easiest way to grow is "hempy style" which I am currently doing in 100% perlite..check out my grow in my signature...


----------



## rob hands (Jan 20, 2011)

wow i cant get over how fast my darlins are leapin out that soil.


----------



## mpm04 (Jan 21, 2011)

I was wondering if the Rodelization method for fem seeds works dependably with autos, tried searching the forums but haven't really found any hard evidence other than one random person, any info is appreciated.


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 22, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> Thank you buddha, finally some one gets the thread back to it's intent, helping people grow.


You know how we Autoflower dot net guys do


----------



## findme (Jan 22, 2011)

mpm04 said:


> I was wondering if the Rodelization method for fem seeds works dependably with autos, tried searching the forums but haven't really found any hard evidence other than one random person, any info is appreciated.


yeah, that random guy was probably me. I'm not exactly sure if all auto plants can actually do it but if one does it ( happened for me), I guess its always a possibility.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jan 22, 2011)

7 of 7 fem. afghan kush ryders from world of seeds popped and are above ground now! The count down is on!


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 22, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> 7 of 7 fem. afghan kush ryders from world of seeds popped and are above ground now! The count down is on!


 It's time to ryde then, lets fucking get it moving. 7 out of seven aint bad.


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 22, 2011)

Here are my ladies and the Dude this morning. 
View attachment 1395920View attachment 1395921View attachment 1395922View attachment 1395923View attachment 1395924View attachment 1395925View attachment 1395926View attachment 1395927
#7 is the male. Not pictured are the three that are breaking soil today and the two stunted runts that will be finishing soon.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay so I had problems with my first grow of blue mystic autos because they refused to flower using 18/6 light cycle. I got my seeds from Nirvana. I'm using the first batch of seeds I got from Nirvana and I'm using 12/12 light cycle, do you suggest changing light cycle to 18/6 with this batch of autos? Will changing the light cycle affect them? She is 21 days old under a 150w HPS with 2-26w CFLs. I LSTed her too. Here's a pic of Joni....


----------



## dan nash (Jan 22, 2011)

hey guys and gals. how are we all. Im curious about growin auto's with CFL. should i be using 2700K or 6400K lights throughout the grow? im not too sure. im going for a light cycle of 18/6. any tips and advice would be great. thanks


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 22, 2011)

a mix is always good. during veg more 6500k so if using 5 lights use 3 6500 and 2 2700. vice versa for flower


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 22, 2011)

Or you can do like I do and have part of your space heavier on the 6500 end of the spectrum. I use one side for veg and seedlings then they move them a foot or two to the side for flower under 2700 bulbs. My space is 4x3 and 75% of my bulbs are 2700


----------



## heavy.bass69 (Jan 22, 2011)

been pondering a few things, and figured why not post it here, seeing how ive been reading through for like a week, here goes, any advice/info would be greatly appreciated.

im gonna be growing afghan kush ryder

question #1 was wondering if i could start the seeds in an aerogarden, and then transfer them to soil later, is this doable, or do you think it would affect yield seeing how there autos

im going to eventually have these plants in pots on my porch, but thats once it warms up

i have alot more questions, but ill take it easy for now

everyone have a good smoke for me


----------



## 1STINDOGRO (Jan 23, 2011)

FullDuplex said:


> Glad to have you aboard, i have a few guides to help you turn the strain of your choice into an auto.
> 
> i can tell you this if you spend 5 years doing it, your taking to long. Thats the beauty of an auto the breeding time is cut to a minimal. Sure it takes time to grow out the photo plant you want to cross into auto, but once you get it ready the auto rotation comes quick.
> 
> ...



about the breeding on page 5 i think it is. ok, to breed an auto with a non auto, after the initial breeding some of the offspring will be auto, some will not, now, do you store the original pollen from the male auto and use it to back cross the offspring that come out auto, or do you select a male and a female auto from the offspring and breed them together/inbreed? I know the process has to be repeated 6-7 times to have 100% autos, I just need to know which male pollen to use, original genetics/bloodline for every generation or keep selecting males and females each generation and inbreed them until the offspring become 100 % auto. thanks in advance if you can help me clear this up.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jan 23, 2011)

To retain the auto trait you would want to breed the plants that have it.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jan 23, 2011)

Afghan kush Ryder seeds from world of seeds are kinda expensive.. The only other auto I Have tried was himalayan blue diesel which wasn't very potent. Any one have any suggestions for my next order?


----------



## 0PTICS (Jan 23, 2011)

hey there everyone new to the site also new to growing i've had 2 decent harvests my most recent one being a Lowryder 2 purchased through the bc bud depot i was very impressed with the yield i was able to pull off of her considering the amount ph stress i caused it (noob) lol i got just under 3 ounces from one plant using a set up of 1 250 watt hps all the way through planted in a 6 gal pot. she grew to be just over 2 feet tall and very bushy. i dont have too many pics of her but i'll get them up here as soon as i can. +rep for the thread 
0PTICS


----------



## 0PTICS (Jan 23, 2011)

oh and also about 2 weeks into an easyryder straight from the joint doctor...well his site atleast lol any advice would be great


----------



## GANJGUY420 (Jan 23, 2011)

Im gonna be using 550 watts of hps per lab in 2 grow labs with 98%+ reflective material (AWESOME BTW) growing La Diva, Pandora, Afghan Kush Ryder and Easy Ryder. Im gonna be using roots ogranic soil, earth worm castings, blood meal, fish bone meal, dolomite lime, perite, epsom salt, humic acid, and azomite. I put the mix in a trash can, add water and let it cook in the sun for 30 days to activate the mycros. I use no nutrients just ph balanced h20 from start to finish. Never plant seeds or clones directly into this mix! This is a hot soil mix so i only use 30% to 50% of this "Super Soil" and the rest just plain roots soil so that way the plants can work there way into the hot soil. This is gonna be my first run using these methods. I got the soil base recipe from Subcool who is certainly the most respected grower in my book! He's the top dog of "TGA Subcool" seed bank and breeding co. Go to the Attitude Seedbank and check out his stuff!! I'm all about learning from the best and spreading these supierior methods like wild fire so if your serious about your stuff and want the most best tasting buds, hydro like growth, aromas and super monster terpins...Go under the organics forum and look under Subcool's old school organics. There you will find the 2010 revised super soil recipe. Happy grows and sends me your thoughts on this!! ONE LOVE!!!!


----------



## BuddhaThai (Jan 23, 2011)

Good Luck to everyone!
Unsubbing from this thread.


----------



## 1STINDOGRO (Jan 23, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> To retain the auto trait you would want to breed the plants that have it.


 Yea I know you have to use the offspring that carry the auto trait, but do you use the pollen from the same male auto you used to produce the seeds or a male from the seeds that were produced? I know the female has to be from the seeds that were produced, but is she fuckin her daddy or her brother?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 24, 2011)

what happened to mossy and fd?


----------



## Medical Grade (Jan 24, 2011)

Well back crossing would be done to preserve some trait from the daddy. So it is not necessary, but either brother or father would carry the auto trait.


----------



## b.R. (Jan 24, 2011)

most people including mossy and fd as well as many others who used to post frequently have moved to another site "autoflower.net" is where its at... a site dedicated to and only for autoflowering plants....


----------



## findme (Jan 24, 2011)

b.R. said:


> most people including mossy and fd as well as many others who used to post frequently have moved to another site "autoflower.net" is where its at... a site dedicated to and only for autoflowering plants....


they could have easily asked the mods to make a auto section for them on here.. ah well. just another place I gotta register I guess.


----------



## K21701 (Jan 24, 2011)

findme said:


> they could have easily asked the mods to make a auto section for them on here.. ah well. just another place I gotta register I guess.


They had been asking the mods forever and they wouldn't do it....


----------



## uglyoutside (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm just starting a perpetual autoflower grow. I made my own feminized seed stock from some Green-O-Matic plants last summer. I started a thread. i'd love to hear opinion/ suggestions. https://www.rollitup.org/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=370767


----------



## MarkyMarke (Jan 24, 2011)

If anyone can please check out my topic in the Newbie section where im just starting to grow autos. I have many questions and insight would be much appreciated! https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/403086-unbelievably-excited-finally-starting-my.html


----------



## Bighill (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys. You should come join us on the dedicated auto site.


----------



## Bighill (Jan 24, 2011)

findme said:


> they could have easily asked the mods to make a auto section for them on here.. ah well. just another place I gotta register I guess.


The mods wanted to add one but the admin is never on.. So we just did it our selves.


----------



## irish farmer (Jan 26, 2011)

So I potted up the super cali haze, in a previous post I said i would be using 30l pots that was a mistake. I'm using 10l pots the whole opperation went well I watered them and then transplanted. Today I have a small issue with the leaves curling down slightly. I havent given any nutes yet is this just a case of transplant shock. Sorry I cant do pics yet the camera is under repair.


----------



## xbladex1984 (Jan 27, 2011)

hey guys im starting a new grow atm im just awaiting a few bits and bobs comming but its my first auto grow and would like to know if anyone can tell me what soil to use for flower or would the potting soil be ok to do the full grow?? any help would be greatly appreciated as i have no experience with autos.


----------



## bmiller (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the AF's thread! New to this forums stuff writing anyways. I love all the knowledge I get from reading. I've grown the short riders from Nirvana. Those were great first AF grow and all my friends loved the smoke! Then I ordered some bubblelicous AF's but they didn't Auto! Went to more like 5 months some of was my faught, not all though. Nirvana made it right by giving me extra bonus points! Better than a 'kick in the ass'! I've got a bunch of AFs seeds from Nirvana, I hope the rest are the real deal AFs! I'm sold on the AFs and so are my friends!! Thanks again for all the information/knowledge/Thread!! I've been growing with CFLs and can't complain about yeilds. But like the low cost and low heat!! Later, BMiller


----------



## irish farmer (Jan 27, 2011)

irish farmer said:


> So I potted up the super cali haze, in a previous post I said i would be using 30l pots that was a mistake. I'm using 10l pots the whole opperation went well I watered them and then transplanted. Today I have a small issue with the leaves curling down slightly. I havent given any nutes yet is this just a case of transplant shock. Sorry I cant do pics yet the camera is under repair.


Bump Bump Bump


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Jan 28, 2011)

irish farmer said:


> Bump Bump Bump


prolly transplanting shock, make sure ur not over watering


----------



## j6s6u6 (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome thread
I just got done reading all 584 pages at the other autoflowering thread,took a week...lol
Anyways,Im already likeing this one alot...
So I have untill tomarrow to figure out what strain of autos to order,
I will be growing in a PC growbox,so I need a very short strain..way under 2 feet!
Anything around 10-14" would be idealy perfect for me,
What strains can u guys recomend,that would suit my needs???

So far from what Iv read,easy riders/green-o-matic/lowryders 1,2..theres plenty of others
Are flash seeds any good? Im looking at a new strain they have called santa,stays short I think...
Anyways any recomendations would be awesome


----------



## teflondummy (Jan 31, 2011)

I recommend Shortstuff from first hand use and flash is the same breeder Stitch so I would order them myself next time if I wasn't already decided on the Auto Assassin.


----------



## j6s6u6 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks dude,I was looking at them both and read good things about shortstuff...
Kinda seems like there are only a couple breeders/auto strains that havent worked like they were
sopose to,like nirvana..I was about to order from them a bit ago,untill I read they were pulling them untill the fix
the problems...


----------



## Galesito (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm growing 4 auto-flowering plants, 2 are sweet dwarf and the other 2 are low girl (I think). I planted them 5 weeks and 2 days ago, they get 18/6 light and are all just over 30cm (12 inches) tall, is this normal or should they be bigger?

The guy at the growshop told me to switch to 12/12 lighting when they start to flower (they appear to be starting to flower now) but most of what I've read online contradicts this, what light cycle should I keep them on?

It's my first time growing under lights so I would appreciate any help, thanks guys.


----------



## K21701 (Feb 5, 2011)

Galesito said:


> I'm growing 4 auto-flowering plants, 2 are sweet dwarf and the other 2 are low girl (I think). I planted them 5 weeks and 2 days ago, they get 18/6 light and are all just over 30cm (12 inches) tall, is this normal or should they be bigger?
> 
> The guy at the growshop told me to switch to 12/12 lighting when they start to flower (they appear to be starting to flower now) but most of what I've read online contradicts this, what light cycle should I keep them on?
> 
> It's my first time growing under lights so I would appreciate any help, thanks guys.


They look great.....use 18/6 or 20/4....12/12 will decrease yield.


----------



## Galesito (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, how high should they get by the time they're ready to harvest?


----------



## teflondummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Maybe two feet. Most autos won't get very big but they finish fast. I have a couple that have yielded around two ounces. Do not listen to the guy at the grow shop. Either he didn't understand that you were growing autos or he doesn't know much about growing them.


----------



## jeremy.e3 (Feb 5, 2011)

where is this other thread you speak of? im just venturing in to autos and need a good seed company any suggestions?


----------



## K21701 (Feb 5, 2011)

jeremy.e3 said:


> where is this other thread you speak of? im just venturing in to autos and need a good seed company any suggestions?


Attitude Seed Bank...get my orders in a week to the East Coast and they have great promos!!! Use code 420 for a 10% discount.


----------



## rob hands (Feb 6, 2011)

hi does anyone have any photos of an ak auto thru each week of its life please i would like to see it at week 1 week 2 week 3 ect ect thanks


----------



## TshirtNinja (Feb 6, 2011)

Going to start a flash seeds vs short seeds grow off in march/april.... just ordered the seeds its a 2 on 2 match with 2 categories.... 1. Super autos. Short Stuff is getting 2 of the super cali haze while flash is getting 2 signature "number one" super auto. 2. Regular autos. Short Stuff will be coming out with blue himilaya while the flash seeds will be rocking jet47.


----------



## Galesito (Feb 6, 2011)

My plants seem to grow most in the 6 hours of darkness, they've gained several inches in the last 2 days.


----------



## A.L. (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi all, 
I'm new to the whole growing scene and i have a couple of questions. I plan on growing some auto flowering buds. What lighting system should i buy? and would i be able to use this type of light bulb: Philips 400 Watt Clear High Pressure Sodium HID Light Bulb? 

Also here's the link:http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-Light-Bulbs-HID/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbw0z/R-100023589/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

notice i will not be growing a lot of plants, just for personal use.


----------



## yuckyganjaman (Feb 7, 2011)

hey everyone i have auto easy ryders, do anyone know what the yeild and smoke is like at the end of the horrid wait  
shes looking good though i have to say  also i have sweet seeds big devil :/ anyone know what there like ?


----------



## K21701 (Feb 7, 2011)

A.L. said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to the whole growing scene and i have a couple of questions. I plan on growing some auto flowering buds. What lighting system should i buy? and would i be able to use this type of light bulb: Philips 400 Watt Clear High Pressure Sodium HID Light Bulb?
> 
> Also here's the link:http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-Light-Bulbs-HID/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbw0z/R-100023589/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> ...


Well if you are not looking to grow anymore than a couple of plants at a time then a 250w hps system will do the job

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-250-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp


----------



## Rammzi (Feb 7, 2011)

I like autos too, mostly outdoors but for my first grow I wanted some herb asap so I went for some good quality seeds from Dutch Quality that, beeing 4 weeks old today, look great. Starting to show some reddish hairs but still got a week or so to go. Im not to worried about it timewise though. They are ready when they are ready.
I had quite alot of plants but I managed to get alot of males and weird looking little bastards that I killed, some of those were from other strains. Now all I got is two of those mentioned above, one LowryderxPurple something and two from an unstable, local strain.

They are grown in soil and I use this supermarket-value nute under a 600W HPS.

Your grow looks amazing bro.


----------



## A.L. (Feb 7, 2011)

K21701 said:


> Well if you are not looking to grow anymore than a couple of plants at a time then a 250w hps system will do the job
> 
> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-250-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp


Thank you!! That is really helpful and a good deal on that system. I have a couple of more questions. What is the ideal ph level of the water for my plants? Also what type of nutrients should i use? 
I have heard many people say to just use bloom nutrients. So should i just not use the grow nutrients? thanks for putting up with me


----------



## K21701 (Feb 7, 2011)

> What is the ideal ph level of the water for my plants?


Depends on if you are growing in soil or hydro....Hydro is between 5.5 and 5.8 and for soil 6.0-6.5



> Also what type of nutrients should i use?


That is a personal choice. I use Humboldt Nutrients....Oneness (this has your micro, grow and bloom all in one),and I add these during their blooming phase for a boost... Flavorful, Ginormous and Honey Hydro
This is the cheapest I have found them and they have great customer service and fast shipping: http://www.aghydroponics.com/Humbolt-Nutrients-s/542.htm



> thanks for putting up with me


Not a problem...happy to help where I can.


----------



## K21701 (Feb 7, 2011)

A.L. said:


> Thank so much!!!  If I have anymore questions I'll ask!


If you have anymore questions click on the link in my signature and it will take you to my Hempy grow thread and ask them there...I keep up more on that thread and you will get a quicker answer!


----------



## j6s6u6 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow finaly made it to page 200 of this thread
I havent yet grown any auto flowers yet but I am reading everything I come across,lol...
I also just made my first purchase from Attitude,I decided on Green houses; Green-o-matic...
Mainlly because it was a little cheaper then most others,I paid like under $40 for 5 feminized seeds...
But I have read alot of good things about green-o-matic,although its a kinda new strain,I havent read many bad things
Most seem to autp flower on there own which is nice Either way I will report back when I get them,cant wait to start growing these auto's!


----------



## teflondummy (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome to the fold. I haven't used greenhouse seeds but I hear good thing about them. There is a video on you tube called strain hunters. The guys from GH go to the Himalayan mountains looking for new strains. Some of the fields are amazing


----------



## j6s6u6 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice
I have been watching all these strain hunter videos all day,very interesting!


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Feb 9, 2011)

So I won't even claim to have read all 466 pages but I'm curious. From reading seed bank websites they say that its possible to get over 30g per plant, are they talking dry? If they are how big would a "typical" auto need before it was yielding an ounce or more. I'm thinking of an aero-auto setup but can't work out the sizing math cause I've never grown an auto. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Montag (Feb 9, 2011)

BiteSizeFreak said:


> So I won't even claim to have read all 466 pages but I'm curious. From reading seed bank websites they say that its possible to get over 30g per plant, are they talking dry? If they are how big would a "typical" auto need before it was yielding an ounce or more.


Too many variables to answer that question. It all depends on how much light, what nutes, temps etc. are used in the grow. Also, autos come in all sizes, from tiny little dwarf plants to medium sized plants that can really put on some weight. But there is more to the harvest than wieght. What about indica/sativa dominence? Will they live in a small or large space? Will you SOG, SCROG, LST or what? If you have limited space, autos are really the ony way to go.


----------



## teflondummy (Feb 9, 2011)

The short answer to that question is, yes that is a dry weight they give you. It is a ball park figure. I have been doing a little better than the predicted yields for my strains.This plant was about 2 ozs dry.


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Feb 9, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> The short answer to that question is, yes that is a dry weight they give you. It is a ball park figure. I have been doing a little better than the predicted yields for my strains.This plant was about 2 ozs dry.
> View attachment 1431922View attachment 1431923View attachment 1431924


Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks! What strain is that and how tall and wide is that? 

I want to do an aero-auto setup and I'm trying to figure out my spacing between plants so they have enough room but its not worth it to me unless I'm averaging at least an ounce per plant. Hence, my somewhat vague question.


----------



## teflondummy (Feb 9, 2011)

It was close to two foot tall and took up a little over 1 and a half square feet in canopy space. check out my thread and you can see a few of them. I am not sure of the strain because it was part of a mix from short stuff seeds. I am growing blue himalayan diesel now here are a couple of those.


----------



## Unicron (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey everyone, total noob here just leaning the ropes. This thread is great and I really appreciate all the info here. It's a little cumbersome with everything in one thread, so I had to skip half of it to be able to ask my question. Sorry if this was dealt with a hundred pages ago. Here goes...

I have four AK47 Autos going in a DR60 tent (24 x 24x 63). I have them under 8 24" HO T5 tubes. They are going like gangbusters at day 22 from popping. Here are a few more stats:

3 gallon grow bags
FFOF soil with about 15% pearlite mixed in
Lowlife genetics purchased from Attutude
Tiger Bloom for flowering
Light schedule is 20/4 now, had it on 24/0 for the first 14 days

OK, yesterday was day 21 and I gave them their first taste of the Tiger Bloom at 1/8 strength. The problem I am having is that I see no indications of flowering. They are really bushy and have been exceeding my expectations up to this point. It's taking all my will power not to throw them into 12/12 but I'm not there yet. This morning I set the timer to 18/6 but as I understand it this will make no difference. I was running all cool spectrum bulbs until last night when I replaced three of the tubes with 3000k warm ones. Again I don't think this should have any effect on veg time. I felt confident going with Lowlife genetics but now I'm starting to wonder. To further complicate things I also have a White Dwarf in there that is just getting to the end of week 2. If I end up having to switch to 12/12 it's going to mess that one up. Do I just need to be patient?


----------



## midevil2323 (Feb 10, 2011)

has anybody ever seen or grew auto lemon skuck or auto white russain.....had the seeds for a while ....just tryn to view it first


----------



## K21701 (Feb 10, 2011)

Unicron said:


> Hey everyone, total noob here just leaning the ropes. This thread is great and I really appreciate all the info here. It's a little cumbersome with everything in one thread, so I had to skip half of it to be able to ask my question. Sorry if this was dealt with a hundred pages ago. Here goes...
> 
> I have four AK47 Autos going in a DR60 tent (24 x 24x 63). I have them under 8 24" HO T5 tubes. They are going like gangbusters at day 22 from popping. Here are a few more stats:
> 
> ...


If they are not flowering then why are you giving them tiger bloom? Just wondering...

Give then another week or so and if they still show no signs of flowering then switch them to 12/12 the rest of the way through...I had to do this with recently with my Bubblelicious that refused to flower and she is going to give me a great yield in another few weeks!!!


----------



## StickyResin (Feb 10, 2011)

View attachment 1434142View attachment 1434140View attachment 1434139View attachment 1434138My Top 69 Autoflower isnt flowering yet but no worries..im thinking some nutes will kick start it. Its about 20 Inches tall !?!


----------



## K21701 (Feb 10, 2011)

How old is she?


----------



## Unicron (Feb 10, 2011)

I gave them Tiger Bloom because I thought I saw preflowers on them yesterday. As it turns out it was just new growth. It was a very low dose so I'm not that concerned about it. I'm sure it was just one of many mistakes I've made. They seem to be very forgiving though. I'll give them another week. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 10, 2011)

i had a lowlife auto blueberry fem that didnt auto. i switched it to 12/12 on day 41 from seed. i had the same thoughts that lowlife was a good stable genetic company so i tried their auto great white shark and it autod fine.


----------



## j6s6u6 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bighill said:


> Woot AF canna porn.
> 
> All i have to offer ATM is some lonely seed shots. Started some ICU's and ALF's tonight. Sick of having nothing to share
> 
> ...




I have been looking all over but cant seem to figure out what ICU's and ALF's are! Lol...Like what r there real names ect,thanks


----------



## teflondummy (Feb 11, 2011)

ALF is short for amazon little fuck and ICU is intensive care unit. I think that is what I remember. 
I figured I would pop in with a couple of picks of my ladies.
View attachment 1435945View attachment 1435946View attachment 1435947View attachment 1435948View attachment 1435949View attachment 1435950View attachment 1435951View attachment 1435952View attachment 1435953View attachment 1435954View attachment 1435955View attachment 1435956View attachment 1435957


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Feb 11, 2011)

couple questions on autos. Just curious. Can you clone them? and they HAVE to have dark right? at least a couple hours? I dont grow autos, but if i knew how that might change. definitely interested. how tall can you get them?


----------



## j6s6u6 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful plants teflondummy,
Alot of nice buds already,they look happy for sure
Weird about the ALF and ICU,havent seen them anywhere so Im guessing there strickly
from an underground breeder or somthing,I here everyone everywhere talking about them but
I have yet to find them for sale anywhere,haha...


----------



## j6s6u6 (Feb 11, 2011)

steverthebeaver81 said:


> couple questions on autos. Just curious. Can you clone them? and they HAVE to have dark right? at least a couple hours? I dont grow autos, but if i knew how that might change. definitely interested. how tall can you get them?


u can kinda clone from what iv rad but its defently noy worth it at all...
and the clones will be the same age as the plant ect,and people run 24hours of light all the time
and Iv seen some amazing looking autos under24 hours of light ect,Im going to go with 18/6 though cuz they do do stuff in the dark,lol


----------



## hookahchill (Feb 12, 2011)

auto from pollinator seed bank sucks. 
they came really white and small.
the seeds didnt look very good.
the seed did sprout but not auto.
i am on day 23 and out of 4 
1 is about 3inch
1 at 8
and the other 2 are about 6
between 3 to 5 nodes. all grown in ther same set up.
now we just wait to see what happeneds.


----------



## hookahchill (Feb 12, 2011)

now a off topic question. 
i smoke just what i grow. now when i share with friends they all say home grown
how can i grow and harvest some that looks like i bought it from someone. 
they also ask if i grew. i dont tell anybody but it seems everyone knows when they look at it.
after a while having the same looking type i think it gets suspicious.
i do grow diffrent species.


----------



## StickyResin (Feb 13, 2011)

My two bushy plants are from schwag seed so i dont know if this will be relative.
But like they are both right at about 24 inches now and had 12/12/ ing for like 4 days when one morning i looked down and a chair was pressed against the timer and was pushing down from midnight to 4 in the morning adding 4 hours light to the dark. How long should i be expecting to wait to see sure signs of sex and that flowering is on its way


----------



## ZenOne (Feb 13, 2011)

hookahchill said:


> now a off topic question.
> i smoke just what i grow. now when i share with friends they all say home grown
> how can i grow and harvest some that looks like i bought it from someone.
> they also ask if i grew. i dont tell anybody but it seems everyone knows when they look at it.
> ...




What are you growing with? light wize if your jsut using flouresents or cfls the buds will be to fluffy and can give a look that some people assume 
its home grown because who in there right mind would do a HUGE grow with nothing but weak lights..
There for if you want a good looking harvest so that your friends wont suspect you in the slightest of go buy a 400wHps or bigger.
other then that jsut be happy your growing your own buds and when ur friends ask about home grown , just say "yeh its a buddys."
unless there REAL good friends dont let em know shit.


----------



## teflondummy (Feb 13, 2011)

ZenOne said:


> What are you growing with? light wize if your jsut using flouresents or cfls the buds will be to fluffy and can give a look that some people assume
> its home grown because who in there right mind would do a HUGE grow with nothing but weak lights..
> There for if you want a good looking harvest so that your friends wont suspect you in the slightest of go buy a 400wHps or bigger.
> other then that jsut be happy your growing your own buds and when ur friends ask about home grown , just say "yeh its a buddys."
> unless there REAL good friends dont let em know shit.


CFLs can produce rock hard bulb if you use enough of them in the right placement. I am not saying that better lights are not needed but you can work with them especially with autos. A big part of bud density is in the genetics as well.


----------



## ZenOne (Feb 13, 2011)

oh i know teflon ive grown some pretty decent buds with cfl im jsut saying hes wanting some stuff that looks like he bought it, and the usual stuff u buy, well i kno i do anyways iss from bigger ops using 1000w hps on there crop,
i dont know why it makes a diffrence to his friends though if my buddys were sayin shit bout my budd id tell em to go get there own 

btw nice scale got the same one 
and sucks ur on xbox bro or i woulda said hitt me up on black ops lol


----------



## theashteroid (Feb 13, 2011)

Height problems. Hi guys. GREAT THREAD. I am also a lover of auto. I am stuck with a dilema. I have a mini stealth closet that is only 100cm high. Every plant i have grown, even the lowryder, has quickly got out of hand. i am growing in nft system under a 250 Sodium bulb. I have even tried using a compact cfl during vegging to reduce height. Im learning LST but i keep seeing these awesome little xmas trees buds all over this spread. What am i doing wrong. I am using seeds as i cant clone auto. How do you get these awesome little bud bushes?They all seem to be in soil? im relatively new to this. using good nutes and boosting with bud candy. I am getting a closet full of branches with a low bud ratio despite topping and lst. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## SpeedDevil (Feb 13, 2011)

i have a few auto ak girls growing at the moment sorry no camera lost it a few weeks ago but i can tell you its a nice plant with good side branching 4 strong and 2 4 more underneath, nice smell sweet cheesy smell. Flower Power from Barneys seeds is really nice its a kush auto mix and speeddevil 1 and speeddevil 2 from sweet seeds are great and very strong plants with quality bud.


rob hands said:


> hi does anyone have any photos of an ak auto thru each week of its life please i would like to see it at week 1 week 2 week 3 ect ect thanks


----------



## greenpark13 (Feb 13, 2011)

theashteroid said:


> Height problems. Hi guys. GREAT THREAD. I am also a lover of auto. I am stuck with a dilema. I have a mini stealth closet that is only 100cm high. Every plant i have grown, even the lowryder, has quickly got out of hand. i am growing in nft system under a 250 Sodium bulb. I have even tried using a compact cfl during vegging to reduce height. Im learning LST but i keep seeing these awesome little xmas trees buds all over this spread. What am i doing wrong. I am using seeds as i cant clone auto. How do you get these awesome little bud bushes?They all seem to be in soil? im relatively new to this. using good nutes and boosting with bud candy. I am getting a closet full of branches with a low bud ratio despite topping and lst. Please help. Thanks!


From everything I have read, you shouldn't top auto-flowers. They don't have the veg time to create multiple colas. If you top, you are probably just killing your main cola and reducing your yield. I am no expert, but it is what I have read.

And I grow hempy style (passive hydro) -- I have found that it allows for a better yield with small space b/c the pot/bucket/cup can be smaller. Once you get decent with the pH/Nutes, you will notice more robust growth/yield. I have a tiny space (PC) and I just let my shit grow. The plants have hit the CFLs and they learn their lesson and start growing in the other direction. They hit the walls and the ceiling and keep on ticking. Having said that, I want to improve my laizze faire (sp?) method and learn how to LST on my next grow. I know I am hurting my yield. 

I am not a heavy smoker, so one little auto can last me 3-5 months depending on whether my friends smoke it all. And it is better shit than we can buy. Street weed sucks.


----------



## greenpark13 (Feb 13, 2011)

midevil2323 said:


> has anybody ever seen or grew auto lemon skuck or auto white russain.....had the seeds for a while ....just tryn to view it first


Just got done with Lowlife Auto White Russian. It grew just like the pictures on the Internets (thanks, Al Gore). It is drying at the moment, so I cannot give a smoke report.

Flowered around day 21 even though it had some neglect. Dense nugs. Mine was pretty low odor, but I have read otherwise.


----------



## StickyResin (Feb 13, 2011)

mine stinks and isnt flowering a little under 23 inches...wtf how tall was it when it started flowering and finished


----------



## K21701 (Feb 14, 2011)

StickyResin said:


> mine stinks and isnt flowering a little under 23 inches...wtf how tall was it when it started flowering and finished


How old is she? If she hasn't started flowering and is more than 4 weeks old you will need to flip her to 12/12 as you will have to force her to flower.


----------



## Tucsonlongbuds (Feb 17, 2011)

I am growing a Fem Auto Lowlife Blueberry

in the pic its almost 25 days old from sprout and its just so short but looks very healthy.
I made a post earlier and didn't know there was a great auto thread here so I am asking again on why this plant is so short for her age. I am using a 250 w feliz florescent 
http://www.amazon.com/Feliz-Grow-Light-6500K-Reflector/dp/B003JJL8SW 
you can see my light here.

View attachment 1446326
I have it pretty close to the plant. 

any help is appreciated as to why its so short. its in a 3 gal pot and watered and given nutes properly. its under 18/6 light.
could the light be to close?

sorry to ask again on this thread but its worrying me as these seeds are not cheap and i have a second one that just sprouted so i want to see if I can do better on her if I am making a mistake somewhere. 

thanks for any help


----------



## K21701 (Feb 17, 2011)

Tucsonlongbuds said:


> I am growing a Fem Auto Lowlife Blueberry
> 
> in the pic its almost 25 days old from sprout and its just so short but looks very healthy.
> I made a post earlier and didn't know there was a great auto thread here so I am asking again on why this plant is so short for her age. I am using a 250 w feliz florescent
> ...


Just watch her and if she doesn't show signs of flowering in a week or 2 you will have to flip her to 12/12... some autos only get about 14 inches but she looks great!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 17, 2011)

grew that strain my last go round. it didn't auto another grower stonerbarbie's aren't flowering as well. i switched over to 12/12 on day 41. click the link in my sig perpetual case if you wanna see pics. it started out short and super stocky but after i had to switch to 12/12 it stretched alot. just some insight on that strain. my avatar is of a node i topped on that plant.


peace


----------



## rob hands (Feb 18, 2011)

hi these are 3 aks an 2 bubbalicious (in the same pot sorry guys) all lst, at day 28, 2nd grow, first autos, first lst thanks to the guys in this thread,

please give as meny comments info or advice as you can, thanks








i have never grown or ever will grow weed all photos are from the internet!
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Saurkraut (Feb 18, 2011)

nice pics and grats on the high times


----------



## ZenOne (Feb 18, 2011)

Tucsonlongbuds said:


> I am growing a Fem Auto Lowlife Blueberry
> 
> in the pic its almost 25 days old from sprout and its just so short but looks very healthy.
> I made a post earlier and didn't know there was a great auto thread here so I am asking again on why this plant is so short for her age. I am using a 250 w feliz florescent
> ...



Hey hows it going??
ive been growing lowlifes auto blueberry for the past year now, its a great strain on my end.
i bought regular seeds so i could breed (which i did )
plants look just like yours stays really small until the last few weeks of its life then it just shoots up.
not saying it gets overly big but ive gotten a zip plus of of one of some great blueberry smoke,

now n days i jsut grow them in a little red party filled with a mix of some local organic soil and perlite 
and when ever they seem a little root bound i just cut a hole in the bottom and put another cup filed with soil underneath,
I Sog my 4X4 closet with a cupple flouresent bulbs till about day 25 then i flip on my 400w hps 
i find this the best way to maximize my yeild.

My seeds are all done by around day 50, but could go longer depending on your type of stone 
my nutrients are a little sample "go box" from the general organics line
my local grow shop guy said it was pretty decent stuff so i picked it up.
love not using chemicals on my weed 

i hope your plant works out i don't see why it wouldn't lowlife seems to be a pretty good company, gunna be pickin up some of there great white shark next hopfully they work out as good as the blueberry

Lett us know how it goes!


----------



## Tucsonlongbuds (Feb 19, 2011)

ZenOne said:


> Hey hows it going??
> 
> Lett us know how it goes!


Hey WOw thanks for this reply. I am lovin life now as it is budding like crazy all over. I can see white hairs all over but very small buds. SO its stil very small but looking better.


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 19, 2011)

afghan kush ryders in smart pots and super soil


----------



## j6s6u6 (Feb 21, 2011)

FullDuplex said:


> Whats up HHH glad to see that you made it! :Joint:
> 
> As you see BH and Mossy are here as well as Chyna, Hisser , and a whole bunch more......
> seems we have found a safe heaven for now and we have been in here sharing and learning like crazy
> ...


Hey FullDuplex,I just saw this pic and it looks sweet
What strain it be,lol...height? nice work


----------



## j6s6u6 (Feb 22, 2011)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> View attachment 1359075View attachment 1359076View attachment 1359077View attachment 1359078View attachment 1359079View attachment 1359080View attachment 1359081


Hey there Joker,
Realy like the look and size of these things,what strain anyways?!
Oh ya,what size are those pots!? Thanks


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Feb 22, 2011)

j6s6u6 said:


> Hey there Joker,
> Realy like the look and size of these things,what strain anyways?!
> Oh ya,what size are those pots!? Thanks


Joint Doctors diesel ryder...2gal pots.

here is the smoker report 
http://autoflower.net/forums/showthread.php/96-Joint-Doctor-Diesel-Ryder

i pretty much hang on that site now, so if u have any more questions that is the fastest way to reach me, 
peace


----------



## j6s6u6 (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha,oh I know
Im already there myself,its the new awesome place for autos,hehe
Thanks again


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm about to order some seeds from attitude: Onyx from Short Stuff Seeds, and Purple Mazar from Flash. Does anyone have any personal experiences growing these strains?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 23, 2011)

ive got a purple mazar germing right now


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Feb 23, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> ive got a purple mazar germing right now


 Cool keep us updated on progress. Is it Purple Mazar by Flash seeds?


----------



## FullDuplex (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow this thread is alive still! 

Nice to see the legacy still lives on over here.

Nice work to all of those who have added since i have left. Great work


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 24, 2011)

roll it up smoke it up I'm about to order some seeds from attitude: Onyx from Short Stuff Seeds, and Purple Mazar from Flash. Does anyone have any personal experiences growing these strains?​

I'll vouch for days on Short Stuff Seeds. Have grown Blue Diesel, Himalaya Blue Diesel, SnowRyder, MI-5, and Auto-Assassin - very, very satisfied with all of them. I tried Speedy Gonzales from Flash seeds and got burned none of them germinated.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Feb 24, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> roll it up smoke it up I'm about to order some seeds from attitude: Onyx from Short Stuff Seeds, and Purple Mazar from Flash. Does anyone have any personal experiences growing these strains?​
> 
> I'll vouch for days on Short Stuff Seeds. Have grown Blue Diesel, Himalaya Blue Diesel, SnowRyder, MI-5, and Auto-Assassin - very, very satisfied with all of them. I tried Speedy Gonzales from Flash seeds and got burned none of them germinated.


 I've been doing a lot of research the last couple days and almost nobody has anything good to say about flash seeds! Diesel Ryder was my other option but they are all sold out. Easy Ryder is my next option but they are $45 for 3 seeds and I'm looking to get packs of 10 and I can't spend $125 for 9 seeds. How was Snow Ryder and Auto Assassin?


----------



## j6s6u6 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok guys,
Just got my first auto seeds from Attitude "there awesome" by the way!





Here is my question...I have fem green-o-matic seeds and need to know the best light schedule to use for these,
I was going to use either 18/6 or 20/4...read good about both but what does all the auto growers use now?
I think they need as much light as posible so the 20/4 might be a better choice,idk...let me know what u use and what u think works best and why...Just wana get this right





Thanks again!​


----------



## K21701 (Feb 24, 2011)

I use 20/4 light schedule...


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 25, 2011)

Snow Ryder was OK indica buzz, good taste but not knock you out of the park stoned. Auto Assassin lives up to its name in spades. Hearty plant, great resin production, and a strong sativa hit. Every AA I've grown has yielded at least 1.25 oz, on my last run I had a 60 gram monster but that was after I switched to larger 16 inch pots.


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dope-seeds.com has a special going right now. If you order Short Stuff seeds they'll toss in two fem auto freebies. That's where I've ordered from the last couple times I ran out of seeds. They're legit.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Feb 25, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> Snow Ryder was OK indica buzz, good taste but not knock you out of the park stoned. Auto Assassin lives up to its name in spades. Hearty plant, great resin production, and a strong sativa hit. Every AA I've grown has yielded at least 1.25 oz, on my last run I had a 60 gram monster but that was after I switched to larger 16 inch pots.


 What lighting and growing medium are you using? I decided to get Onyx and Blue Himalaya Diesel now that there back in stock. Im gonna wait till the 3rd to order my seeds from attitude because they are having a huge seed give away, 8 free seeds not including the ufo seeds. Cant wait to get them along with a new 400W, it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 25, 2011)

I use Miracle Grow Moisture Control Potting Soil in 16 in pots, about a gallon and a half (I can see in my crystal ball right now someone will shit on me for using it - but hey Miracle Grow works very well for me). I'm currently running a 400w HPS with 400W mixed spectrum CFLS (the big 105 watters). In my state 4 plants is a misdemeanor and 5 is a felony so I keep to 4, and typically have two large ones in flowering and two babies at any given time. Trimming is KEY during the first month and a half- you'll want to trim the fan leaves and set up the CFLS as side lighting to ensure the first 3-4 nodes grow out and up. This is how I manage to get stellar harvests off dwarf plants. I also use Fox Farms Big Bloom mixed with purified water. I am stuck on Short Stuff Seeds - been using them for the last year and a half, they always germ (90% plus), and the smoke is always above average to devastating. IMO MI-5 and Auto-Assassin are the best. Haven't tried Onyx, but just cut down a 50G Blue Himalaya plant. Its pretty heady


----------



## teflondummy (Feb 26, 2011)

I am sold on the short stuff as well. I picked the twenty seed mix and ten blue himalayan diesels after that. they have all been healthy full plants that grew like they were supposed to. these were just a couple of them. I have been told by the breeder that the flash seeds are his line as well.


----------



## Tucsonlongbuds (Feb 27, 2011)

My little auto just took off and is looking incredible now. its at exactly 30 days old now and its budding like crazy.
One of my question is should I cut away any shade leaves to expose some of the lower buds more? I have done it a little but stopped.




Its looking real nice under my full spectrum lights.

also what is the average life span of a Lowlife auto? 60 days? i want some serious buds from this beauty


----------



## teflondummy (Feb 27, 2011)

Tucsonlongbuds said:


> My little auto just took off and is looking incredible now. its at exactly 30 days old now and its budding like crazy.
> One of my question is should I cut away any shade leaves to expose some of the lower buds more? I have done it a little but stopped.
> 
> View attachment 1465175View attachment 1465177
> ...


 I would leave the leaves alone. They are the plants store of energy. I have found that mine need a full ten weeks to reach their full potential.


----------



## Joe Blow Fo Sho (Feb 28, 2011)

I seen a few people on here have grown double diesel ryders and have some myself, but they seem to be f*ing with me and would like to have some input on them. They are 4 weeks old and showed sex at week 3 so its been a week since preflowers. Running 400w HPS on 18/6. How much longer should I wait to flip to 12/12, if indeed they are not auto's. 2 have looked like they are going to flower for a 4-5 days now, but nothing. I have read some taking as long as 5-7 weeks to flower though too. Camera battery died so this is all I was able to get for pics.


----------



## teflondummy (Feb 28, 2011)

Joe Blow Fo Sho said:


> I seen a few people on here have grown double diesel ryders and have some myself, but they seem to be f*ing with me and would like to have some input on them. They are 4 weeks old and showed sex at week 3 so its been a week since preflowers. Running 400w HPS on 18/6. How much longer should I wait to flip to 12/12, if indeed they are not auto's. 2 have looked like they are going to flower for a 4-5 days now, but nothing. I have read some taking as long as 5-7 weeks to flower though too. Camera battery died so this is all I was able to get for pics.


 If some of them are sexed leave them on the 18/6. They look like they are getting ready to pop. In my experience the ones that take longer to show get bigger in the end, and yield a lot more. If you don't have little clusters of hairs starting to form buds in a week or two switch to 12/12. If you don't have to go 12/12 don't, it will only hurt your yield.


----------



## Joe Blow Fo Sho (Feb 28, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> If some of them are sexed leave them on the 18/6. They look like they are getting ready to pop. In my experience the ones that take longer to show get bigger in the end, and yield a lot more. If you don't have little clusters of hairs starting to form buds in a week or two switch to 12/12. If you don't have to go 12/12 don't, it will only hurt your yield.


Thanks thats what I was hoping. I will leave them and see what happens and keep ya posted it anything changes. They have grown quite a bit here in the last week or so I hope it is soon. I was going to start my green-o-matic sometime thats why I was itching to go to 12/12, but I will just do a second room for them and let these go. Thanks for the input.


----------



## LilBlueEyes (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey! Its taken me 5+ days to read this thread front to back and I wish it would never end! Beauty plants and lots of great info! Thought Id share a pic or two of my current project. Its Lowryder#2xAurora Indica. Not 100% stabilized but getting there. She is fully seeded and scheduled for chop chop on march 12th. Let me know what you think!


----------



## teflondummy (Mar 1, 2011)

looks like it is going to be a frosty little bush.


----------



## hoss12781 (Mar 2, 2011)

pretty bad ass blue, nice work. How many runs to make it stable?


----------



## StickyResin (Mar 2, 2011)

youre so lucky that it worked like that, my top 69 autoflower is budding right now on 12/12 because after 5 weeks its was almost 2 foot tall without even pistils on it.And this is one of the bag seeds its 12/12ing with


----------



## LilBlueEyes (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks hoss! You sure dont hear enough good praise for the hard work we all do in this hobby!! This is my 5th generation and actually my first seed run using an auto male and female from the 4th generation. I still get lots that wont flower under 24 hour lighting but all in due time. My auto durban poisons are much more stable but I still get 1 in 15 or so that wont auto for me. Soon the kinks will be smoothed out, I hope.

StickyRes- Nice lookin ladies you got there! I understand your frustration with a non auto-ing auto. ( Is that even a word?? lol) Give it time and with the right breeding techniques you will get them were you want. I dont call myself a seed breeder nor do I think id even be capable of competing with some of the finest out there. I just do what I do live my life and most of all enjoy our favorite hobby!!! Hopefully if all goes well this fall I will have some nice gifts to share just in time for thanksgiving, now what a better time  peace and love LBE <3


----------



## Joe Blow Fo Sho (Mar 3, 2011)

teflondummy said:


> If some of them are sexed leave them on the 18/6. They look like they are getting ready to pop. In my experience the ones that take longer to show get bigger in the end, and yield a lot more. If you don't have little clusters of hairs starting to form buds in a week or two switch to 12/12. If you don't have to go 12/12 don't, it will only hurt your yield.


Yep sure enough they had to show me up right as I felt like they weren't going to do anything like my Afghan Kush Ryder. They are all currently flowering right now and are growing very rapidly. Funny it wasn't more than a day or so after the post they started flowering too.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 3, 2011)

whats up everyone

chopped my dinafem roadrunner lastnight. finished on day 48. not much of a root system. wet weight was 23 grams. not much but itll be tasy. plant still flowering is nirvana bue mystic. seedling is flash seeds purple mazar auto. grew under 1 125w 2700k and 2 13w 6500k.

peace




View attachment 1473003View attachment 1472998View attachment 1472993View attachment 1473004View attachment 1472987View attachment 1472999View attachment 1473002


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Mar 4, 2011)

I just ordered 10 Blue Himalaya Diesel, 10 Onyx, and 10 Auto Assasin all from short stuff seeds. For lighting I will have 2 400 watt hps, and for soil FF happy frog and FF light warrior. This will be my first auto grow and I can't wait! If anyone has any grow tips for these strains it would be greatly appreciated + Rep.


----------



## hoss12781 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've grown both Auto Assassin and BHD, some advice - don't worry about giving heavy nutes to the HBD it doesn't need more than a 1/2 dose. The AA however have all tending to develop nutrient deficiencies towards the end of flowering unless I feed 'em heavy (the smoke on the AA is super heady by the way). Trim branch leaves when they appear to be blocking the light/growth of flowering nodes and use CFLS to train the branches to grow out not up. You'll be pleasantly surprised and should pull at least a zip off each one. Cheers!


----------



## findme (Mar 8, 2011)

How long does it take to grow the auto assassin from start to finish?


----------



## hookahchill (Mar 9, 2011)

i know this is a noob question: what or how much is a zip.


----------



## irishmc (Mar 9, 2011)

Thought i would throw my plant out there. Its a Dinafem Haze auto.

She is 31 days old today. Growing in biobizz under 125w 2700k cfl.


----------



## irishmc (Mar 9, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> whats up everyone
> 
> chopped my dinafem roadrunner lastnight. finished on day 48.


Was that 48 days from germ?


----------



## hoss12781 (Mar 9, 2011)

zip = one oz


----------



## Endorium (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all

Its been a while since I have posted on this topic. Been growing la Diva auto strain(delicious seeds) and have had great success(getting over 2 ounces dry weight of each plant)

Started a third batch a few days ago and my seedlings are having problems. Its a hydro setup, did give the resovoir a quick clean before starting again but it looks like nutrient burn?? PH is fine. Could it be I have not washed all old nutrient away?
Do you think the seedlings will pull through? The roots are growing and look ok and its just plain water at the moment


----------



## hoss12781 (Mar 9, 2011)

the first one is probably fucked. The second (larger of the two) probably not. Keep it on plain water for a minute. The problem comes into play with the short veg period with autos. If they do pull through they could wind up being tragically small due to being stunted as seedlings.


----------



## Joe Blow Fo Sho (Mar 10, 2011)

Endorium said:


> Started a third batch a few days ago and my seedlings are having problems. Its a hydro setup, did give the resovoir a quick clean before starting again but it looks like nutrient burn?? PH is fine. Could it be I have not washed all old nutrient away?
> Do you think the seedlings will pull through? The roots are growing and look ok and its just plain water at the moment


I know you said the pH is fine, but just out of curiosity what is it? And I see no reason why either plant wont make it if taken care of just right. I have seen A LOT worse, those don't look that bad. They almost seem as if they got some moisture or water on them and got burned from the light. How close is the light? HPS or MH no doubt? Rockwool tends to have a higher pH of around 7 or something I think (dont quote me). And in a hydro setup...looks like bubbleponics....those things will catch right back up and take off faster than a soil plant will most times. Most autos tend to have a shorter flower period, not veg, veg can be roughly the same as a photo plant at times hence the big confusion of people saying they are worthless. i seen autos veg as long as 7 weeks before flowering, but flowering is where the time is usually cut in half. most autos finish in 3-6 weeks flowering while most photo plants are going to take 8 or more.


----------



## irish farmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Ha auto heads hows trix, I have 2 super cali haze fem from short stuff seeds, they are 60 days old and have pre flowers but not flowering yet. I need them to flower because space is going to be tight. What can I do? I dont want to change the light cycle if I give them a high P nute will this help things along. Any wisdom you guys have I would realy be greatful.


----------



## K21701 (Mar 10, 2011)

irish farmer said:


> Ha auto heads hows trix, I have 2 super cali haze fem from short stuff seeds, they are 60 days old and have pre flowers but not flowering yet. I need them to flower because space is going to be tight. What can I do? I dont want to change the light cycle if I give them a high P nute will this help things along. Any wisdom you guys have I would realy be greatful.


If these girls are 60 days old and have not flowered yet they are not going to under their current light schedule. Switch them to 12/12 and leave them there for the rest of their grow cycle...if you switch back to 18/6 they will revert back to veg as they are not a stable auto strain...I learned this the hard way!!!!


----------



## hoss12781 (Mar 11, 2011)

If you check the description, the super autos from Short Stuff have an avg life span of 120 days so you're only half way there. They are designed to grow under any light schedule. I'd leave it be for another week then switch to 12-12 if you don't seen noticeable improvement. They are also goingt to get big man. almost as big as a photo period plant. Thats what they're designed to do.


----------



## teflondummy (Mar 11, 2011)

Hoss summed it up well. they are one of the new "super auto" strains that are breed to grow bigger and live longer. If you don't have noticeable buds starting to form in the next 2-3 weeks, switch to 12/12 and leave it there.


----------



## Endorium (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks joe blow for the adive.
Using a mixture of LED and CFL. It has been giving amazing results with the La Diva strain. Extremely dense buds 
Lights are about 4 - 5 inches away. Just re-tested PH and its 6.5
Annoying as grown these a few times in this setup without a problem. Will leave them another week. If they dont pick up I will start again. The roots are doing well and growing fast (a good sign I guess) so hopefully they will shoot up soon.


----------



## Joe Blow Fo Sho (Mar 11, 2011)

Endorium said:


> Thanks joe blow for the adive.
> Using a mixture of LED and CFL. It has been giving amazing results with the La Diva strain. Extremely dense buds
> Lights are about 4 - 5 inches away. Just re-tested PH and its 6.5
> Annoying as grown these a few times in this setup without a problem. Will leave them another week. If they dont pick up I will start again. The roots are doing well and growing fast (a good sign I guess) so hopefully they will shoot up soon.


No problem. Thats a good sign that the roots are growing too, but if you are running in a hydro setup and using the rockwool I would guess your problem could have started with the pH. When those little guys are in the rockwool the pH needs to be between 5.5 and 6.1 roughly. I would guess the high pH strained them a little and maybe caused a slight deficiency of Mg, Z, or Fe (trace elements, not a huge deal) because of it, but once they hit the res they should be good.


----------



## Joe Blow Fo Sho (Mar 11, 2011)

Thought I would post a few photos of my Double Diesel's from "Sag" since they are budding now. Got 4 different pheno's out of 5 beans. 2 of which have gotten quite large and branched a lot. One is tall, lanky, and thin with minimal branching. One has very thick short hairs with dense bud sites that almost look frosty. The other one has a massive amount of hairs that are very long. All of which looked the same up until budding besides the tall lanky one I nicknamed "runt" from the start.

Total of 40 Days Old / 10 Days into Flower


----------



## terance (Mar 12, 2011)

why are dr joint´s and lowlife seeds sold out everywhere?


----------



## Cured Dwarf (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi FD

Subbing your thread - it should keep me occupied for hours!. I'm about 18 days into some Purple Jems, myself, using a growbox, soil & CFL's. It's a first grow & I might start a diary up soon.

My main interest is auto, small (up to 7/800mm) & low odour. Methinks there is a lotta info on this in here.

Thanks


----------



## irishmc (Mar 15, 2011)

Question guys. Im using biobizz all mix soil and biobizz grow and bloom and molasses. The leaves are starting to get yellow. All the leaves. 

There is about 30 days left to chop and i was thinking of adding some epsom salt to the next feed. Do you think it might help?


----------



## levrek (Mar 15, 2011)

love this threat!!!
first of all i would like to thank everyone who has been posting all the usefull information.
I have grown some LR2, Speed Devill and 60 Day Wonder plants recently and they all turned up great. These where the first auto plants i grew and i can easily say i am in love with the auto thing. I harvested all my plants at 70 days and have used the Canna line of nutrients (Bio Vega, Bio Flores, Rizotonic, Boost)i used a mixture of 60% organic soil and 40% perlite. I fed them with Super Thrive and Organic Molases once every 2 weeks. And i sprayed the plants with bio bizz leaf coat once a week and Halo once every 2 weeks. I had a shitty set up in the middle of my room with a 600 WHPS light and very little ventilation from 2 windows i left open during the day. Its such a cool thing that these plants have very short life cycles and they are very easy to take care of : )
After looking at all these wonderfull pictures i have decided to grow some more auto weed and i would like to ask you 2 questions before i begin buying nutrients.
1. Is it true that auto strains dont need vegetative nutrients? 
been recently told that auto strains grown in soil dont really need vegetative nutrient and should be just fed with flowering nutrints and boost additives.
2. I can get a discount on all Advanced Nutrients products, so i am planing to use their line of nutrients for my next grow. My question is which ones should i get ( i know there is a lot of different combinations that can be used depending on money that can be spent and level of experience, but any suggestions would help)

sory for bad English : )


----------



## K21701 (Mar 16, 2011)

irishmc said:


> Question guys. Im using biobizz all mix soil and biobizz grow and bloom and molasses. The leaves are starting to get yellow. All the leaves.
> 
> There is about 30 days left to chop and i was thinking of adding some epsom salt to the next feed. Do you think it might help?


Could be a Mg deficiency but hard to tell with no pics.... I started using Jacks Classic Dynamic Duo and have not had a problem since....
http://www.jacksclassic.com/dynamic_duo.html


----------



## Hendershot (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello, fellow auto lovers.. Ever since I grew my first auto (Himalyan Blue Diesel), I've been in love with them. I have some more seeds, Lowboldt,Afghan Kush Ryder,Smurfberry, and Double Diesel Ryder, but I'm waitng til the end of April to pop 'em.. I'm an outdoor grower at heart and I can't wait to see what these babies will do with natural light.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Mar 20, 2011)

Which nutes would be better for my BHD, Auto assassin, and Onyx grow, Flora Nova Bloom, Fox Farm Big Bloom, or Biothrive?


----------



## drmarcusg (Mar 20, 2011)

Just planted a sugar mango rider and a smurfberry


----------



## j6s6u6 (Mar 21, 2011)

shroomyshroom said:


> View attachment 1279412View attachment 1279413View attachment 1279414View attachment 1279415View attachment 1279416View attachment 1279417View attachment 1279418hey mossy there will be going outdoors  I really want to see how they handle the Aussie climate and i am hoping they can adapt so i can eventually just drop at the site and let em do there thing
> 
> Here are some oldies of my BLUE STREAKS b4 it was %100 stabilized and reworked
> 
> P.s this is how not to grow BLUE STREAK LOL


They look damn nice to me dude!
Short and fat,how soon did they flower anyways? how long did they take ect?


----------



## jdizzle22 (Mar 22, 2011)

What light schedules would you guys say are best for autos? Anyone know of any grows that proved the difference between say 18/6 and 24/0 for autos?


----------



## DesertSativa (Mar 22, 2011)

I am currently growing short ryder. Anyone ever grown it or know anything about it? Here is a picture of my setup and a close up of one of the seedlings. 
View attachment 1508627
I have a question, where I live the weather is sunny and in the 70's so perfect for growing. Would my plants benefit from being taken out side during the day to get some sunlight or should I leave them under the lights all the time? I don't want to shock them. Also, with these autos, should I use a MH bulb at all?


----------



## PrezDickie (Mar 22, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> What light schedules would you guys say are best for autos? Anyone know of any grows that proved the difference between say 18/6 and 24/0 for autos?


books i've read all say 24/0 for veg but don't mention auto flowering... once they start flowering would reduced light help or harm autoflower bud production?


----------



## K21701 (Mar 23, 2011)

PrezDickie said:


> books i've read all say 24/0 for veg but don't mention auto flowering... once they start flowering would reduced light help or harm autoflower bud production?


 You are not going to see much difference between 18/6 and 20/4 except in your electric bill! As for 24/0 I believe every living thing needs a dark period for a bit of rest. I grow mine on 20/4...

Purple Gems


----------



## spoad (Mar 23, 2011)

what do you guys think of the auto big devil seeds from attitude?are they any good and if anyone has grown what was yeild like?they are meant to be the biggest yeilding autos?a bit dubious about that but we will see from peoples feedback,thanks and peace out!!!!!!


----------



## hoss12781 (Mar 23, 2011)

It has already been discussed but to re-emphasize what others have said - my two cents! 20-4 is your best bet. The first time I grew autos I had them in with a photo period plant that was finishing flowering on a 12/12. The result was a half assed plant that barely yielded enough to roll a doobe. I run mine 20-4 all the way through, in my experience anything less is asking to decrease your yield exponentially.


----------



## teflondummy (Mar 26, 2011)

talk about nail on the head Hoss


----------



## hoss12781 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Teflon - to half answer spoad's question Sweet Seeds is legit. They are based out of Valencia, Spain. I've only used their Fast Bud seeds. Ordered 3 fem, all germed and grew as described. I'm sure the Big Devil is no different. Would recommend Sweet Seeds as a close second to anything from Short Stuff.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Mar 29, 2011)

I had troulbe germinating my Short Stuff seeds, only 8 out of 30 popped. I contacted Short Stuff seeds about this and they are sending out some complementary seeds. Awesome!


----------



## DesertSativa (Mar 29, 2011)

I just got a 10 pack of Onyx from Short Stuff. Anyone ever grown it out? Also, when should I switch my MH for HPS? Before I see some flowers or when I see some flowers?


----------



## FullDuplex (Mar 30, 2011)

DesertSativa said:


> I just got a 10 pack of Onyx from Short Stuff. Anyone ever grown it out? Also, when should I switch my MH for HPS? Before I see some flowers or when I see some flowers?


It depends really. I used to switch from MH to HPS but i have been just running the HPS at all times. From start to finish.
there are some real nice grows of onyx else where if you would like to see them PM and ill get you the links.

also as hoss stated before do not drop past 18/6 on the lights or it will hurt yield. I usually run 20/4 for the first 6-7 weeks then when i start to flush i cut back to 18/6. Seems to help the plants mature a good deal.


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone try the new G13 labs auto white russian? it was the mystery seed i got in attitude's last big promotion. I think i'm going to grow it with my easy ryder autos. I can't seem to find anything about it online, in the forums... anywhere...?


----------



## Don Stoner (Apr 5, 2011)

im starting a grow with Auto AK47 and Lowryder 2, im going to germinate my seeds in a PC case, im gonna germ in 4" pots. 
when should i transfer them to larger pots, i dont want to stunt my root growth as they're autos but i want to keep them in the PC case as long as possible because im gonna have to put them outdoors because of girlfriend problems


----------



## comet (Apr 5, 2011)

hey there!!
i am going to order some autos and cause i am newbie i like 2 take your opinion...i am between 3 different seeds
1st Barney's Flower Power
2nd Buddha Seedbank Demios
3d Auto AK47 #lr2
i have serched about the demios and flower power here but coulden't find a thread, so pls tell me your opinion about these 2
tnx in advance!!!


----------



## joe diaz (Apr 6, 2011)

Have you looked into sour60?


----------



## comet (Apr 6, 2011)

joe diaz said:


> Have you looked into sour60?


the problem with this seed it's that i cant find it at the site that i am buying from...
can u give me a site that is reliable and of course stelth?


----------



## hoss12781 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don Stoner, I would personally advise against transplanting autos. Given the extremely short vegetation period I have found that you need to plant and keep the plant in the same pot for the entirety of the grow. Stressing the root system on an auto can lead to underdeveloped plants/shitty harvest. By the way, does the PC case work? I have a three year old and eventually I'm going to have to stop using my extra bedroom closet and opt for something more stealthy. Cheers!


----------



## Endorium (Apr 6, 2011)

Got my La Diva auto's going. One is three weeks old. another 10 days and the other 7days old. As you cansee the big one is going crazy and flowering well They are on 24hour lighting (CFL and LED) and in a hydro setup
The big one is very dense. Should I thin out the leafs or leave it?


----------



## Don Stoner (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok thanks mate



hoss12781 said:


> does the PC case work? I have a three year old and eventually I'm going to have to stop using my extra bedroom closet and opt for something more stealthy. Cheers!


https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/374006-micros-second-pc-attempt-182-a.html <= heres a link of a guy who harvested 30 grams out of a PC case


----------



## gunther360 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am growing it now in a 3 gallon pot. 24 hr light. problend veg for 3 weeks then budcandy bigbud and sensi bloom a and b.. i will finish with over drive and give her a 12 day flush. 24 hour light! I got the huge results to show this is best! let me know if u want pics.
i am going to order some autos and cause i am newbie i like 2 take your opinion...i am between 3 different seeds
1st Barney's Flower Power
2nd Buddha Seedbank Demios
3d Auto AK47 #lr2
i have serched about the demios and flower power here but coulden't find a thread, so pls tell me your opinion about these 2
tnx in advance!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## K21701 (Apr 7, 2011)

comet said:


> the problem with this seed it's that i cant find it at the site that i am buying from...
> can u give me a site that is reliable and of course stelth?


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mdanzig-seeds-automatix/cat_284.html


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 7, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> Don Stoner, I would personally advise against transplanting autos. Given the extremely short vegetation period I have found that you need to plant and keep the plant in the same pot for the entirety of the grow. Stressing the root system on an auto can lead to underdeveloped plants/shitty harvest. By the way, does the PC case work? I have a three year old and eventually I'm going to have to stop using my extra bedroom closet and opt for something more stealthy. Cheers!


 Transplanting an auto is not going to loose a lot of production bro..... I transplanted my ladies twice last grow and gripped almost 2 oz each........ This was with doo doo genetics from nirvana as well.... If you transplant just make sure to do it the right way and presoak your mediums before transplant. I just moved 2 blue himilaya diesels into 3gal smart pots yesterday and they look flawless..... No stunting no stress...... Just be gentle and efficent. Move them as few times as you can though. Everyone is sooooo scared to put ANY stress on there ladies and I honestly don't know why anymore..... These are plants not cancer patients. They need a little bit of life stress anyway.


----------



## hoss12781 (Apr 7, 2011)

fair enough, I was just letting Don Stoner know what happened when I started one in a solo cup and moved it to a 14 inch pot. The results, for me at least, were unsatisfactory. There is a solid chance I did something to stress her out. IMHO better safe than sorry.


----------



## comet (Apr 7, 2011)

K21701 said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mdanzig-seeds-automatix/cat_284.html


tnx mate 4 your time reading 



gunther360 said:


> I am growing it now in a 3 gallon pot. 24 hr light. problend veg for 3 weeks then budcandy bigbud and sensi bloom a and b.. i will finish with over drive and give her a 12 day flush. 24 hour light! I got the huge results to show this is best! let me know if u want pics


[/QUOTE]

thats super cool!! if u can my friend post some of the pics i would be greatfull
tnx 4 reading u 2


----------



## matatan (Apr 9, 2011)

ill thread. my first grow i did an auto, easy ryder pics below.

question for those more familiar with autos..
can u top an auto? i mean i kno i can phisically do it, it might be tricky cause of internodial space is very small, but possible. what im asking is will the cuttng grow roots? and how will that mother react, can she stay in veg longer?

and what makes an auto an auto?? just that it is faster to harvest is all i know. ok.. can u keep an auto in veg stage and let it grow tall??

also doesnt thc content on autos gos down? so the best auto would be labeled as very good 'mids', in other words it wont be medicinal, not that powerful correct?

sorry for all the questions, i looked threw the first 3 pages then realized it was 478 pages!! lol. plus rep for the thread def!


----------



## matatan (Apr 9, 2011)

pics of easy ryder aka lowyder #2 x ak47


----------



## drmarcusg (Apr 9, 2011)

easy ryder day 63..3 weeks on 12-12...def a smaller yield than last grow on 20-4 but wayy more frosty..this one is probably gonna be done in a week....
last grow under 20-4, the plant seemed to get stuck on all clear and some milky trics...i allready have amber on these in 12-12 at day 63 when i had NONE at day 75 last time.....hmm


----------



## matatan (Apr 9, 2011)

matatan said:


> ill thread. my first grow i did an auto, easy ryder pics below.
> 
> question for those more familiar with autos..
> can u top an auto? i mean i kno i can phisically do it, it might be tricky cause of internodial space is very small, but possible. what im asking is will the cuttng grow roots? and how will that mother react, can she stay in veg longer?
> ...


racerboy71 answered this in another thread...
*"ok, your not asking if you can top an auto, but you want to know if you can clone an auto... the answer is yes and no at the same time.. you can physically do it with no problems.. the cutting will root and all, that's not the issue with cloning autos.. the issue is that the clone will be the same age as the mother that it came from, therefore it will probably hardly even be rooted by the time it wants to flower, so your going to end up with a tiny 10 inch plant that has hardly any bud.. this is because auto's flower by age and not light cycles like regular weed plants do..
and your second question, how to get an auto.. auto's are just from a variety of marijuana called ruderalis.. there are basically three varieties of cannabis.. indica, sativa, ruderalis, and some say afghani is its own class, but we'll just stick to indica's, sativa and ruderalis.. indica's come from the colder, mountainous regions like afghanistan, india, nepal, places like that.. less sun light in the days, cooler temps as well.. these plants stay shorter, flower faster, and have an overall higher yield then the other types of weed..
sativa's are usually from warmer places around the equator, like say jamiaca, africa, hawaii, vietnam... they sometimes have 12 hours of sunlight at all times.. these plants grow huge, super tall, thin leaved, and not as bushy as indica's, and give a different stone as well.. sativa;s give more of a soaring high, more in the head, cerebral if you will vs indica's that tend to be more in the body, and give what is referred to as a couch lock type of stone..
so this leaves us to ruderalis.. ruderalis comes from places like russia and mexico.. they are crappy plants that don't get very tall nor do they contain much thc, and they also don't require the amount of daylight to change in order to flower, they flower rather by how old they get... hemp is probably a ruderalis plant as it has a low thc level..

so, most breeders of autos take these ruderalis plants and breed them with other either indica or sativa dominant plants and make kids that have the auto traits, then breed these kids again and again back to the auto parents till they eventually end up with all auto's like in i tihnk it was hempsteads post on auto's..

hope that helped some, lol.. "*


----------



## jokero11 (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm looking for some advice on breeding af.
ive started a lowryder grow to make more seeds so ive left them in plastic pint cups because i werent growing for yield, the plants are still quite small because of the pot size, theyr bout six weeks old from seed atm and look nice and healthy..
i left the males in with the females from day 1 and i am starting to think ive pollinated to early because there isnt mutch bud production not alot off white hairs...
but there is plenty of seed production in the little buds that are there..

so i guess i just wanted to now if i should have waited for more white hairs before pollinating would this have give me more seeds,,,

and how long before harvesting would u stop pollinating the females so all the seeds are 100%ripe and theres no lil white ones....

thanx in advance if u can answer this question.............


----------



## surfhead (Apr 11, 2011)

hey all great thread , i am on another auto thread and trying to get to the bottom of this ? what pot size are you all using , i say 2-3 gallon pot size is fine for autos . also i think a foot of plant size per gallon of soil is a good rule of thumb any other thoughts .


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Apr 11, 2011)

TshirtNinja said:


> Transplanting an auto is not going to loose a lot of production bro..... I transplanted my ladies twice last grow and gripped almost 2 oz each........ This was with doo doo genetics from nirvana as well.... If you transplant just make sure to do it the right way and presoak your mediums before transplant. I just moved 2 blue himilaya diesels into 3gal smart pots yesterday and they look flawless..... No stunting no stress...... Just be gentle and efficent. Move them as few times as you can though. Everyone is sooooo scared to put ANY stress on there ladies and I honestly don't know why anymore..... These are plants not cancer patients. They need a little bit of life stress anyway.


what lighting were you using to pull 2 oz's per plant?


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 12, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> easy ryder day 63..3 weeks on 12-12...def a smaller yield than last grow on 20-4 but wayy more frosty..this one is probably gonna be done in a week....
> last grow under 20-4, the plant seemed to get stuck on all clear and some milky trics...i allready have amber on these in 12-12 at day 63 when i had NONE at day 75 last time.....hmm


From these two runs, what lighting schedule would you recommend? If 12/12 is frostier but smaller and 20/4 is bigger but the trich's don't ripen, should 18/6 or 16/8 be ideal?


----------



## hoss12781 (Apr 12, 2011)

The times I've managed to pull up to or more than 2 oz off an auto I was running an air cooled 430W Plantmax HPS bulb almost directly over top of the plants and 105w CFLs (2700k and 5500k) on either side of the plant (usually two for each plant) to encourage the branches to grow out and up. I also have a small strong fan circulating the air in my closet. This is the strategy I've adopted as most effective. Concerning yield - I've come to believe it is mostly dependent on the pheno type oft the plant. Sometimes I just get "un-lucky" using this lighting scheme and only pull a 1.25 oz plant, but the majority of the time its in the upper ones, or lower twos if I have a little monster. In my experience you'll need a strong HID light on top and close supplemental side lighting to encourage the branch growth to get the results we all want. I'm also using 16 inch pots and Fox Farms nutes (open seasame, beastie, and cha-ching)


----------



## hoss12781 (Apr 12, 2011)

I also run 20-4 the whole time. I personally haven't noticed that it effects trich production. Those whose trichs don't develop under 20-4 could (repeat "could") have been using non-stabilized autos. If you have a shitty breed that someone pushed out the door half assed, then yes it may not fully flower under nonstop light. 

Go with a reputable breeder, Short Stuff, Sweet Seeds, or anything Stitch has produced have all worked well for me. I've used 18-6 in the past, didn't notice that big a difference, maybe a tad bit smaller. I figure what the hell, blast 'em with all the light I have and take 4 to let everything cool off for a bit before the next 20 hour set.


----------



## findme (Apr 12, 2011)

has anyone seen a difference between 24/0 vs 20/4?


----------



## hoss12781 (Apr 12, 2011)

a word of advice - 24/0 could represent a fire hazard if not done properly. Lights, especially HID bulbs need some down time. You can run a HPS for 24/0 (I'm *not* recommending this) but if you try that with a MH bulb it will fuck up the bulb toot sweet, especially if you're using an unprotected arch MH bulb.


----------



## findme (Apr 12, 2011)

im going to be using some fluorescent tubes/cfls because its hot as hell right now. they don't get too hot and I was just wondering would it be worth it to use 24/0 or 20/4. my 1000w would be a fire hazard for sure. i definitely use it in winter though


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 12, 2011)

findme said:


> has anyone seen a difference between 24/0 vs 20/4?


from what i've seen it can be strain dependant, i've seen breeders recommend 20/4 and i've also seen info on strains that need to be left totally dark for last 4-5 days 

I'm planning to run my auto's 24/0 till they really get flowering then 18/6 or even 12/12 if they don't auto like they should


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Apr 12, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> I also run 20-4 the whole time. I personally haven't noticed that it effects trich production. Those whose trichs don't develop under 20-4 could (repeat "could") have been using non-stabilized autos. If you have a shitty breed that someone pushed out the door half assed, then yes it may not fully flower under nonstop light.
> 
> Go with a reputable breeder, Short Stuff, Sweet Seeds, or anything Stitch has produced have all worked well for me. I've used 18-6 in the past, didn't notice that big a difference, maybe a tad bit smaller. I figure what the hell, blast 'em with all the light I have and take 4 to let everything cool off for a bit before the next 20 hour set.


thanks! Im growing 6 plants right now about 2 weeks old and just started 15 more all short stuff seeds ( Auto Assassin, BHD, Onyx) under 1 400 watt hps in 2 gallon pots with fox farm happy frog soil. I just ordered another 400 watt hps should be here any day now... the 15 I just started will go in 3 liter soda bottles with FF light warrior soil. Hope I get a good yield with 2 400W hps.


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm putting mine in 5 gallon smart pots since auto's love to root big. 
I'll be running 3 easy ryders and one g13 labs auto white russian anyone have experience with auto white Russian?


----------



## drmarcusg (Apr 12, 2011)

DesertSativa said:


> From these two runs, what lighting schedule would you recommend? If 12/12 is frostier but smaller and 20/4 is bigger but the trich's don't ripen, should 18/6 or 16/8 be ideal?


i would recommend anything 18/6 or higher....

allthough my girls on 12/12 are really starting to bulk up...surprisingly...ill update weights when i chop


----------



## findme (Apr 13, 2011)

i'd figure a true auto would prefer 24/0 all the way through and anything less would decrease yield. All autos should be the same in this characteristic.


----------



## surfhead (Apr 13, 2011)

findme said:


> i'd figure a true auto would prefer 24/0 all the way through and anything less would decrease yield. All autos should be the same in this characteristic.


. 

i would agree with that about most autos. but with all the new ones out, that is changing. greenhouse seeds has auto's for 12/12 also kannabia is also changing the playing field here's a link that's worth a quick read .
http://www.kannabia.es/en/ctlg/kannabia-auto-flowering
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Big_Bang_Autoflowering/Green_House_Seeds/
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Super_Critical_Automatic/Green_House_Seeds/


----------



## Hendershot (Apr 29, 2011)

Just started 12 seeds. 3 each of Lowboldt, Smurfberry, Double Diesel Ryder, and Afghan Kush Ryder. The Lowboldt and DD all came up and look great so far, but only 1 Kush broke soil, and the Smurfberry absolutely sucks balls. Two of the three broke soil, but are yellow and sickly looking. One of them actually snapped in half while uncurling. I plan on growing these outdoors, cuz let's face it, there's no substitute for the sun.. they won't get more than 13-14 hours of light, but I've heard wonderful things about outdoor autos..


----------



## tomcat724 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a quick question .. This is my first grow and have 2 easy ryder plants about 39 days old , and I'm curios to know when it comes time to harvest besides the buds can i use the leaves to say make brownies and if so are there specific ones to use and not to..? i would like to try to use up as much of these plants as i can... and sorry for the newb question , but thanks for any help and info.. this is a great thread with alot of info to sort through...


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 29, 2011)

tomcat724 said:


> I have a quick question .. This is my first grow and have 2 easy ryder plants about 39 days old , and I'm curios to know when it comes time to harvest besides the buds can i use the leaves to say make brownies and if so are there specific ones to use and not to..? i would like to try to use up as much of these plants as i can... and sorry for the newb question , but thanks for any help and info.. this is a great thread with alot of info to sort through...


The big fan leaves aren't worth the time and effort, but keep the "sugar leaves" those smaller and trich covered ones: to cook with, make butter from, or get some bubble bags and make hash!


----------



## teflondummy (Apr 30, 2011)

Check out this little 20 day old monster. It is a blue himalayan diesel grown under 20/4 CFLs in a hempy/DWC hybrid.

I started out with a hempy style grow in perlite and added a 4 inch air stone to the mix. I also moved the hole up to create a deeper water table.


----------



## hoss12781 (Apr 30, 2011)

21 plants is a lot for two 400w hps lights, especially in big pots. I'd make sure you have some solid side lighting. I use 105w cfls, they produce around 6000 lumens and make sure the plants on the ends are not neglected. Also if you want to push your 400w to the max get some plant max 430w hps bulbs. They go at 58,000 lumens and have a spectrum similar to a hortilux but cost around 25-35 bucks.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Apr 30, 2011)

I have 8 cfl's for sidelighting currently I'll probably have 12-14 by finish. My initial crop of just the six plants will be 3 weeks ahead of the bulk of the plants so im not too worried about the space. I have 115,000 to 120,00 lumens on my plants 20 hours out of the day. I just picked up some Fox farm Tiger bloom and they seem to love it, my elder plants started to flower about a week ago!


----------



## hoss12781 (May 1, 2011)

glad its working well for ya. I used to use tiger bloom with good results but recently switched to the three step open seasame, beastie bloom, and cha-ching. Words better IMO. Also I only used about half of the recommended dosage for each. Especially with the Blue Diesel. They don't like the nutes as much as others I've grown.


----------



## findme (May 1, 2011)

quick question, does purple ryder really take 7 weeks from seed to harvest? if so, what type of yields do you usually see? I'm planning on getting this strain since its fast from the description. What do you guys think?


----------



## DesertSativa (May 1, 2011)

findme said:


> quick question, does purple ryder really take 7 weeks from seed to harvest? if so, what type of yields do you usually see? I'm planning on getting this strain since its fast from the description. What do you guys think?


I don't know from personal experience but my guess is that it takes longer than that and the breeders kind of cheated a few weeks.


----------



## TshirtNinja (May 2, 2011)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> what lighting were you using to pull 2 oz's per plant?


 I use nothing but Blackstar brand leds. I have a grow journal completed here http://autoflower.net/forums/showthread.php/354-Short-Rider-AutoFlower-planted-12-19

Here are a few pics of my ladies right before harvest with one so fat if you don't support it, it does a wicked gangsta lean to the floor....



Now I am working on 4 different strains right now for auto flowers. Blue Himalaya Diesel, Super Cali Haze, and MI5 are all growing while the Jet47 is just now germinating. I will have to transplant my SCH to 5 gallon system here soon if they take off well they will get up to 6 foot no joke. Here is a recent pic of my BHD at only 35 days from seed except for the right one that is 16 days.


----------



## TshirtNinja (May 2, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> a word of advice - 24/0 could represent a fire hazard if not done properly. Lights, especially HID bulbs need some down time. You can run a HPS for 24/0 (I'm *not* recommending this) but if you try that with a MH bulb it will fuck up the bulb toot sweet, especially if you're using an unprotected arch MH bulb.


 Only to the extent of your system bro.... I use LED only and leave it all on 24-7 with 4 240w units. I sooooooooooo want to buy 2 more for when these super autos reach 5-6 feet and I need both top and side lighting. My goal is to store back around a year of good bud for myself (if i were to stay high every waking moment of a year) and then stop growing for a while.


----------



## hoss12781 (May 2, 2011)

You're right, I was referring to HID set ups which I run (2X 400w HPS & 360W cfls). To answer the question posed earlier I only grow 4 plants at a time. In my state that is the difference between a misdemeanor and a felony. This set up generally pulls at least 1.5 if not close to or more than 2 oz per auto.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 3, 2011)

just checked the grow room 2 out 3 onyx's have hermied! So far 75% of the onyx I planted either failed to germinate or hermied. But so far out of 20 reg short stuff seeds auto's olny these 2 onyx have not been female, none the less I believe the onyx is not stable enough. I'll have to try the fems before I completely dismiss them.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 3, 2011)

None of my Onyx seeds sprouted. I wouldn't buy them again.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 3, 2011)

I was so psyched about the Onyx, my first attempt at the onyx resulted 0 out of 8 then I contacted short stuff seeds and they sent out replacements then 3 out of 4 sprout but 2 hermie!


----------



## findme (May 3, 2011)

Ok that makes some sense because I ha an onyx plant that didn't autoflower ad then it hermied afterwards. It surprised me when it happened because I thought I mislabeled the plant with a non auto but neither one auto flowered so i can say that onyx isn't stable.


----------



## hoss12781 (May 4, 2011)

that sucks - I am holding on to some onyx freebies I got from my last order at dope-seeds. Had planned to try and germ after my current grow is through. As I used to say in college, maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## hoss12781 (May 4, 2011)

Tshirt Ninja - where did you buy your LEDs? I'm looking to get rid of one of my 400W HPS lights buy a reputable LED and do a "Pepsi Challenge". I have a split closet in my spare basement room dedicated to my grow and would absolutely love to have a side by side going for comparison.


----------



## drmarcusg (May 4, 2011)

la diva day 80 12-12


----------



## shannonball (May 4, 2011)

hi, we had three onyx go straight male on us.


----------



## Serial Violator (May 4, 2011)

Has anyone Grown the Big Buddha auto Critical Mass?


----------



## TshirtNinja (May 5, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> Tshirt Ninja - where did you buy your LEDs? I'm looking to get rid of one of my 400W HPS lights buy a reputable LED and do a "Pepsi Challenge". I have a split closet in my spare basement room dedicated to my grow and would absolutely love to have a side by side going for comparison.


 check out "blackstar led" on ebay and gotham hydro will pop up. Call them and get a good deal bro. Send me a pm if you do a side by side.


----------



## TshirtNinja (May 5, 2011)

sorry to hear the onyx problems guys..... the creator of that strain takes in comments and listens to growers on autoflower.net just so everyone can go report these issues. I had doo doo genetics from the jet47 and number 1 series from him. BTW the breeders name is Stitch.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 5, 2011)

Im growing 2 other strains from the breeder, Blue himalya diesel, and Auto assassin both of witch are growing amazing. Its just the Onyx Im having trouble with. I have 1 more Onyx growing hopefully this one wont hermie "knock on wood" I knew they sounded to good to be true!


----------



## DesertSativa (May 5, 2011)

I have e-mailed back and forth with Stich from Short Stuff and he is sending me new seeds. I also referred him to this thread so he might pop in and say what's up.


----------



## TshirtNinja (May 5, 2011)

DesertSativa said:


> I have e-mailed back and forth with Stich from Short Stuff and he is sending me new seeds. I also referred him to this thread so he might pop in and say what's up.


Prepare for a full on flame war if he comes in and sees my posts just a FYI....... Me and him got into it over germination rates of his Flash Seeds line. His short stuff series is flawless so far for me with 9/9 success but the flash were 0/7. In his defense though I was sent replacements and the Jet47 have germinated 4/4 but we will have to see on the others I was sent as well. My Blue Himalaya Diesel that I have are FANTASTIC and covered with resin at only 36 days they are super frosty and fat. The Super Cali Haze that I got are showing sex and flowering faster than the norm for that strain so I think I have an interesting pheno on those 3. If they produce well then I might just pollinate them with some MI5 pollen and see if I can grow super autos with purple bud lol. I seriously have mixed feelings for this breeder just like I do for liking/disliking Kanye West..... Dammit man your terrible and awesome at the same time.


----------



## shannonball (May 5, 2011)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Im growing 2 other strains from the breeder, Blue himalya diesel, and Auto assassin both of witch are growing amazing. Its just the Onyx Im having trouble with. I have 1 more Onyx growing hopefully this one wont hermie "knock on wood" I knew they sounded to good to be true!


same here, have some BHD that looks really great. Hoping it tastes and smokes as well as it looks. The onyx i think is just not stable enough genetically. Also have a couple of other auto's going and they look great too.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 5, 2011)

shannonball said:


> same here, have some BHD that looks really great. Hoping it tastes and smokes as well as it looks. The onyx i think is just not stable enough genetically. Also have a couple of other auto's going and they look great too.


In the e-mails I had with Stitch, he said that Onyx has been stable for two years but they will do a re-test of it.


----------



## richard rahl (May 5, 2011)

this is a white dwarf auto i got at about 2 weeks--attitude freebie, but im likin it so far, what u guys think?


----------



## DesertSativa (May 5, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> this is a white dwarf auto i got at about 2 weeks--attitude freebie, but im likin it so far, what u guys think?


Plants look great. Keep us updated.


----------



## shannonball (May 6, 2011)

DesertSativa said:


> In the e-mails I had with Stitch, he said that Onyx has been stable for two years but they will do a re-test of it.


Yeah, i sort of doubt the stability. seems like there are way too many fem'ed Onyx seeds that aren't even hermie'ing but going straight male. three of the five seeds went male and the conditions were prefect in terms of ph, soil, water, heat, light etc. that tells me along with the other postings i've read that the genetics are 100% there yet. just my thoughts and 30 years growing exp. shannon


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 6, 2011)

Has anyone here had a successful Onyx grow? If so post grow/smoke report. I have 1 left around 3 weeks old "fingers crossed"


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (May 6, 2011)

I decided to put a few pics up,the older ones are about 35 days old the younger ones anywhere from 1-3 weeks. They are in either 2 gallon pots or 3 liter soda bottles with 2 400 watt hps. Im using Fox Farm happy frog soil and Tiger bloom nutes. I had to remove most of my side lights because of heat, but I'll figure something out and have them back up soon. All of the plants are either Blue Himalaya Diesel or Auto Assissin from Short Stuff seeds.


----------



## TheOrganic (May 6, 2011)

My first Indoor was BHD and was some decent smoke wish I could of finished her under 18/6 but had to go 12/12 for photo's.
But this time for Autos going with Sweet Seeds Big Devil #2 for outdoor. Just put them out 2 day and were a month old but just showing pre-pistols at nodes no budding yet in 3to 4gal size holes with a mix of soils to Foxfarm to Mg Organic and Sunshine mix Organic doing a little test. Will show some pics if thats cool here later..
Oh ya forgot 2 mention all 5 of BHD germed so kudos for short stuff. Will order again from them as soon as the cali haze is back instock man that shit looks good.


----------



## ads2312 (May 11, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just started 4 Auto Assassin's under a 250w Envirolight 6400 and have a couple of questions. You guys seem to know what your going on about  so hopefully you will be kind.
Currently running 18/6, is that ok for them ? Guessing more light more yeald. How many weeks before it starts showing ? Do I need to switch to my red 2700 after veg or will the blue be better, or both ?
Thanks in advance and sorry if it's been asked before (got to start reading this thread from the start !) but as this is my first auto grow (only 3rd grow) i'm not expecting loads of smoke as it's a good learning process. Just had 2 Super Cali Haze and a couple more from another seed shop which I might grow in the garden throughout the summer (in UK)


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 11, 2011)

18/6 will be fine, I wouldn't go any lower. They show sex around the 2 week mark, but as early as 10 days and as late as 27. And yes I would swith out your bulb either at the showing of sex or maybe a week later, but then again you could run with the red one all the way through from seed to harvest.

Hope that helps.


ads2312 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just started 4 Auto Assassin's under a 250w Envirolight 6400 and have a couple of questions. You guys seem to know what your going on about  so hopefully you will be kind.
> Currently running 18/6, is that ok for them ? Guessing more light more yeald. How many weeks before it starts showing ? Do I need to switch to my red 2700 after veg or will the blue be better, or both ?
> Thanks in advance and sorry if it's been asked before (got to start reading this thread from the start !) but as this is my first auto grow (only 3rd grow) i'm not expecting loads of smoke as it's a good learning process. Just had 2 Super Cali Haze and a couple more from another seed shop which I might grow in the garden throughout the summer (in UK)


----------



## Bushdocter (May 11, 2011)

Hi All,
As you can see I&#8217;m new here and I must say +rep to all of you. This is by far the most polite and helpful forum I&#8217;ve been on, where trolls, assholes, and ego&#8217;s are very minimal.
I&#8217;m a medical user mainly, but I will recreationaly use from time to time, nothing like a big blunt and a good movie.
Anyways I recently moved to my present location and my mj supply has dried up, I don&#8217;t want to deal with &#8220;drug dealers&#8221; just not my style, plus I don&#8217;t know any.
I do have a few good grows under my belt, nothing to write home about but it&#8217;s a bit of experience. At this point in time I simply just cant set up a dedicated grow indoors.
I came across this &#8220;auto&#8221; thread and thought damn, this is my answer, so I ordered up some seed.
I plan to germinate in peat pots or rockwool indoors, its still a little cool here at night to go into the ground. I plan to take the seedlings outside during the day for some natural light, the bring them indoors under cfl&#8217;s during the evenings.
By the time they are ready to go in the ground the weather should be co-operating.
If possible I&#8217;m going to try not to use chemical ferts/nutes, opting instead for really good organic soils, compost, teas, and fish emulsion/ seaweed ferts instead. I just prefer organic.
I have my outdoor holes dug and filled with soil that I blended myself. They will get atleast 5-6 hours per days of direct sun in that location.
Does this sound like I&#8217;m on the right track? Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank-you all.


----------



## richard rahl (May 11, 2011)

this is my first i got going, but im doing basically the same thing, and my auto is lookin pretty good. i had it on 20/4 in my ghetto box(cfl), but i had some other ladies that needed 12-12, so i moved the auto outside in daytime, and at night i bring it in my shop sittin under a couple cfls. its doin pretty good, and not to give myself too much credit, lol, it does seem like a pretty hardy plant. (buddha white dwarf).


----------



## Bushdocter (May 11, 2011)

I ordered world or seeds afgan ryder and pakistan ryder and auto assasin, mainly due to the sale attitude had. in retrospect I shouldnt have gone all feminised, would have been nice to try to produce some seed.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 11, 2011)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Has anyone here had a successful Onyx grow? If so post grow/smoke report. I have 1 left around 3 weeks old "fingers crossed"


I just received my replacement onyx seeds from short stuff and have all nine ( they were one short) in paper towels right now. When/if they pop I will start a grow journal. I am stoked though, they also sent me five snow riders that I am germinating two. We will see! Big ups to stitch and short stuff seeds for taking care of me.


----------



## Bushdocter (May 11, 2011)

is it possible to buy pollen?


----------



## Deltsy85 (May 11, 2011)

very nice dude.


----------



## l.s.d smoker (May 12, 2011)

Ok mint thread. I hav 5 bubbilicious auto. Can I dubl them up in ten litre pots. This question probably been askt but aint got time to flik threw the pages.


----------



## ads2312 (May 12, 2011)

looks like a load of us trying the same thing ! Thank god that there are so many decent people willing to give advice, thanks 

I tried to germ 4 and 3 popped but at all different rates, one at 2 days, 2 at 4 days. Still waiting on one after a week! maybe a dud ? Anything I can do to help it along ?
Anyway the one that popped first is looking ok, On its 3 set of leaves after a week, does that sound about right ? One of the others is in it's second set. The third seems to be struggling  It's poking out but still has the seed shell on it. This may be my fault as I chucked it straight in the 5L pot. Does that make sense ? Would that harm it or slow it down or maybe another dud ?
Will try to get some pictures on later and see what you think. 
What sort of yeald should I expect fro the assassin's, an oz maybe ?
cheers and respect to everyone one here


----------



## ads2312 (May 12, 2011)

a couple of picks of my little ladies. not much going on yet !


----------



## DesertSativa (May 12, 2011)

They look good. It is amazing at how fast they grow.


----------



## ads2312 (May 12, 2011)

yeah I know, just hope the other 2 can catch up. The other seed still hasn't germ'd yet so have started a super cali auto to whack in there as it can hold 4. 
Anyone know how well do they do outside?, the UK has been warm for here and looks like being a nice summer. Got a few others from them I want to try so might give them a try in the garden.


----------



## StevieStoner (Jun 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if I should cut the bottom stems from my short riders? I heard if I do this the plant will focus on its main cola and youll get more bud. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## DesertSativa (Jun 24, 2011)

StevieStoner said:


> Can anyone tell me if I should cut the bottom stems from my short riders? I heard if I do this the plant will focus on its main cola and youll get more bud. Does anyone know if this is true?


I left all branches on my short rider and still had massive colas, about beer bottle size.


----------



## Hendershot (Jun 28, 2011)

Smurfberry at day 40, and Lowboldt(right) at day 65


----------



## mossys (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Budz...just been told the Art of the Auto is still up and running...

Big Up to all of you for keeping it so Friendly and Helpful.

True Auto Spirit....


----------



## findme (Jun 30, 2011)

yup. its still here 

I'm sad. I killed my auto by giving it 1 teaspoons of humic acid for 5 gallons ( did half of what the recommend dose was).. never again, im ptting that much into my hydro. I see why nute companies put .2% per gallon into their nute solution.


----------



## Bighill (Jun 30, 2011)

Good to see the old thread is still alive and kicking 

The monster that it is.


----------



## FullDuplex (Jul 1, 2011)

I see you guys have beat me to the punch

Its amazing the spirit in here as well as the followers 
As Mossy said way to keep it alive and thriving!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Jul 8, 2011)

Thought id share these here as it has been a while.


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely shade of purple. What strain is that?


----------



## FullDuplex (Jul 9, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> Lovely shade of purple. What strain is that?


It is purple AK-47
and the other is a prototype


----------



## hoss12781 (Jul 13, 2011)

so you're starting in a party cup then, I'm assuming cutting out the bottom of the cup and transplanting in a larger pot - very interesting. If I've guessed right (based on the pics you posted on the previous page), at what age did you go about this type of transplant and how did you go about doing it without damaging root structure. I'd be interested in trying this method as I've switched to LED lights and this would allow me to keep as many as possible under the most direct part of the led fooprint. Nice plants by the way!


----------



## StonedGuru (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi guys I have 4 autos at the moment;
S.A.D auto, Black Jack Auto, Auto maria II and Vertigo by paradise seeds. My question's are A) Do I leave them or should I prune, the black jack in perticular is creating massive fan leaves but I thought I saw dont trim,prune or fim them but I can't find that post or decide if I made it up, but they need to get light to the buds right? B) I snapped a secondary main stem and it doesn't look to good (plants fine) should I chop if off now or do what im doing and wait for all the leaves on that stem to die n crisp up (thought it might recylce energy....lol) I have them on 18/6 with 250 W bulb, they are big n bushy and smelly lol .. I would love to upload pics of them and my other grow but the uploader wont let me and I have sent a help email to try and get that resolved. Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated as this is just my second ever grow, 

Thanks guys


----------



## StonedGuru (Jul 18, 2011)

And if anybody can tell me why the uploader let me upload 2 and no more pics, yeah that would be great! lol


----------



## dareapa (Jul 20, 2011)

FullDuplex said:


> And a few more. Here you will see the strain BudWider as well as BadBetty.
> View attachment 1180317View attachment 1180318View attachment 1180320View attachment 1180321View attachment 1180322View attachment 1180323View attachment 1180324View attachment 1180325View attachment 1180326View attachment 1180327View attachment 1180328



I have been growing photo plants for 35 years and when I first heard of autos I did not see a reason to grow them other than for fun..But because I started hearing people having good experiences I decided to give them a try. I chose auto ak47 and easy ryder. So far I am impressed. However there are a few phenos that if I had only grew those,I would have been completely turned off..However, since I laid many down, I got to experience some nice things..


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 20, 2011)

Almost done, just a couple days left.


[video=youtube;JisnTlfAFVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JisnTlfAFVs[/video]


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 20, 2011)

My fellow growers, i was just wondering if i should use any nutes in my hydro drip system or just go with plain water? im doing 2 green o matic and 2 la diva


----------



## dareapa (Jul 20, 2011)

StevieStoner said:


> My fellow growers, i was just wondering if i should use any nutes in my hydro drip system or just go with plain water? im doing 2 green o matic and 2 la diva


Feed your auto like you would any plant..The life cycle is fast so be ready to switch to bloom soon!!.. Don't feed into the hype that they don't need any nutes, or you will be another person complaining of small yields...Good luck and let me know what happens..peace


----------



## Nordic division (Jul 21, 2011)

Very beautiful budshots!


----------



## John Mondello (Jul 21, 2011)

I, too mam glad to see the spririt lives on here at riu... to the autos and the great vibe thy carry cheers mates!!!


----------



## StonedGuru (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi guys I am doing an auto grow and I want to make some big colas and ive been advised to chop bottom branches for more energy, any idea how high up I should go? Usually I go at my plants like the guy from the shining but this is my first auto grow =D


----------



## hoss12781 (Jul 22, 2011)

View attachment 1701587View attachment 1701588That, I believe is entirely dependent on the phenotype. I've had first branches that have gotten massive and have rivaled the main colas. I've also had ones that were limp dick and were cut off because they were not going to perform (called 'suckers' on tomato plants). This is one of the current plants I have going. Yes it has a N def, I'm working to correct it, but check the first branches. This is an instance where cutting the first branches would have been a poor choice. It is however not always a bad idea, you have to know your strain and be able to read the plant as its growing.


----------



## StonedGuru (Jul 22, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> View attachment 1701587View attachment 1701588That, I believe is entirely dependent on the phenotype. I've had first branches that have gotten massive and have rivaled the main colas. I've also had ones that were limp dick and were cut off because they were not going to perform. This is one of the current plants I have going. Yes it has a N def, I'm working to correct it, but check the first branches. This is an instance where cutting the first branches would have been a poor choice. It is however not always a bad idea, you have to know your strain and be able to read the plant as its growing.


Fair enough, they are some nice plants! Mine have fan leaves about 6 times the size which is my problem =( I think ill just leave em au natural and pray lol


----------



## hoss12781 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks brother, I trim the fan leaves early and often to ensure enough light reaches the colas. I always cut the fan leaves when the colas under them are getting close to touching the fan leaf above. Hope that helps.


----------



## StonedGuru (Jul 22, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> Thanks brother, I trim the fan leaves early and often to ensure enough light reaches the colas. I always cut the fan leaves when the colas under them are getting close to touching the fan leaf above. Hope that helps.


Yes you have no idea Ive been trying to get a straight answer on getting light to budding sites on an auto and some people said never cut your auto and some said cut the branches that were going to flower and leave the fan leaves, so yes it does more than you know! Uber plus rep!


----------



## StonedGuru (Jul 22, 2011)

here is a link to my auto page check it in 3-4 weeks then we will know https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/449198-auto-grow-start.html, with hindsight I should of put it here, but I didnt see this thread. Fail -rep lol


----------



## hoss12781 (Jul 22, 2011)

Happy to help man. Your plant might look janky when when you first trim the fans off and you'll think "dammit I trimmed too much" but as long as you trim fan leaves that already have well started colas (at least 1/2 inch of established growth away from the main stalk) you'll come back a few days later and thank yourself for trimming as the colas should be hoppin.


----------



## Nordic division (Aug 13, 2011)

what lightning should i use for 6 auto f plants to get a good yield ?
i really dont know whats the best for my autos and you lads are the best!


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 13, 2011)

if your gonna go and buy a light i would say get yourself a 1000w, like everyone says "the more light the better". i use a 250 and like the results im seeing from it. but i didnt know anything about light when i got mine or i would have probably gotten a 600-1000w. just trying to keep the thread alive heres some pics of my la diva shes 12 days old from sprout


----------



## dukeanthony (Aug 13, 2011)

what are 2nd grade seeds?

Attitude is giving them away with orders


----------



## FullDuplex (Aug 15, 2011)

dukeanthony said:


> what are 2nd grade seeds?
> 
> Attitude is giving them away with orders



My guess on this one are some that have not matured or are as dark as the rest of the lot
Usually a mature seed will be dark in color an stripped. Now this is just a shuck around the seed
this can and most times will rub off especially in shipping but It won't damage the seed.


----------



## FullDuplex (Aug 15, 2011)

StevieStoner said:


> if your gonna go and buy a light i would say get yourself a 1000w, like everyone says "the more light the better". i use a 250 and like the results im seeing from it. but i didnt know anything about light when i got mine or i would have probably gotten a 600-1000w. just trying to keep the thread alive heres some pics of my la diva shes 12 days old from sprout


Everything i have ever grown has been under a 250w light and i am quite impressed with my buds and weights. I have to say if you reflect the light from it properly it will do you just fine

and i love that last pic.


----------



## FullDuplex (Aug 15, 2011)

These are a couple autos under a 250

Test Strain soon for release Fairy Lights






Main cola form test strain Black Dragon soon to be released






and this is a DinaFem Blue Hash (photo plant) under a 250 @ 4 weeks flower.






Soon i will be bringing in photos of the Auto Hazes we are testing right now. Got some good things going on


----------



## johnholmesyo (Aug 15, 2011)

Where'd you get your autoseeds? You probably said it already, but I don't feel like going through 487 pages to find it.


----------



## FullDuplex (Aug 15, 2011)

johnholmesyo said:


> Where'd you get your autoseeds? You probably said it already, but I don't feel like going through 487 pages to find it.


most of my seed are testers for release, i test them for the breeder for density as well as weights and how they do indoor.
To get them PM me and ill get you the info on where to purchase them.


----------



## Vtec9010 (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw this thread and have read through about thirty pages so far. A lot of good info here. Thought I would contribute with a few pictures of my Easyryder. In these pics shes exactly three weeks old and just starting to flower. This is also my first grow and I'm still learning a lot!


----------



## Vtec9010 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm looking for some opinions...If I have another plant that is a non-auto in with my 3 week old easy-ryder, would it cause any stunting or harm to the easyryder if the lights were switched to 12/12 to start flowering the other plant (they are on 18/6 now)?


----------



## the uk greek (Aug 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if theres a Super Silver Haze auto available? Cheers!


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone grown out pineapple express auto? If anyone has a grow/smoke report for Lowryder Easy Ryder it would help me out + rep


----------



## Vtec9010 (Aug 22, 2011)

roll it up smoke it up, I'm growing Easy Ryder now so if you have any questions I can try to help you out the best I can


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Aug 22, 2011)

Vtec9010 said:


> roll it up smoke it up, I'm growing Easy Ryder now so if you have any questions I can try to help you out the best I can


How far into the grow are you? im 2 weeks in, mine are real small yet but I transplanted later than I should have.


----------



## Vtec9010 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm 4 weeks and 2 days in. Mine started to flower a week ago and are now starting to bulk up a bit. I transplanted in the middle of week two and have been lst-ing up until 3 days ago. If I were to do it again I'm not sure if I would lst, I would probably just let her grow out


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Aug 23, 2011)

Vtec9010 said:


> I'm 4 weeks and 2 days in. Mine started to flower a week ago and are now starting to bulk up a bit. I transplanted in the middle of week two and have been lst-ing up until 3 days ago. If I were to do it again I'm not sure if I would lst, I would probably just let her grow out


Ya I would have let them grow out, what kind of a set up do you have. I'm groing 14 easy ryders under 2 400 watt hps (105,000 lumens) in 2-3 gallon pots with ocean forest soil and fox farm trio nutes.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Aug 23, 2011)

This isn't a good pic but you can see a difference in size some really small yet.


----------



## Vtec9010 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what your setup includes but I'm growing with cfls and I found them to be sensitive to heat. I follwed the rule to keep CFLs close but I could see it was affecting my easy ryders so I moved them up about 4 inches away. I'll see if I can get a pic for you...


----------



## Vtec9010 (Aug 23, 2011)

Start of week 4...Something you can look forward to


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Aug 23, 2011)

Vtec9010 said:


> Start of week 4...Something you can look forward to
> View attachment 1749588View attachment 1749587


wow looks amazing I hope mine look that good.


----------



## the uk greek (Aug 26, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> Does anyone know if theres a Super Silver Haze auto available? Cheers!


Anyone? I'm guessing there isnt?


----------



## StonedGuru (Aug 26, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> Anyone? I'm guessing there isnt?


http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/silver-haze-automatic.html google man its awsome  didnt know but im gonna grab some, its a hella good satvia!


----------



## the uk greek (Aug 27, 2011)

StonedGuru said:


> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/silver-haze-automatic.html google man its awsome  didnt know but im gonna grab some, its a hella good satvia!


Haha cheers mate. You know I think I checked and searched loads of seed banks but forgot to do the most basic google one. Thanks again.


----------



## StonedGuru (Aug 27, 2011)

No problem dude, I never thought there would be one but had some super silver haze in holland and Im stoked it exists as an auto! So we helped each other out


----------



## the uk greek (Aug 27, 2011)

StonedGuru said:


> No problem dude, I never thought there would be one but had some super silver haze in holland and Im stoked it exists as an auto! So we helped each other out


Yeah thats where I had it. I would say it was my favourite strain except its been so long since I smoked some haha!


----------



## Nordic division (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi lads i got a question for extreme auto growers 
i have cultivated autos indoor and outdoor but does anybody cultivated Northern lights auto-flower strain?The web says that the yield is 90-200grams.Ive never pulled out this kind of yield from any auto f strains.What you mates think is this REALLY possible to get this kind of dry yield ???


----------



## the uk greek (Aug 29, 2011)

Nordic division said:


> Hi lads i got a question for extreme auto growers
> i have cultivated autos indoor and outdoor but does anybody cultivated Northern lights auto-flower strain?The web says that the yield is 90-200grams.Ive never pulled out this kind of yield from any auto f strains.What you mates think is this REALLY possible to get this kind of dry yield ???


No idea about the NL autos but this guys said he got 6 ounces of each SSH autos he had so its possible - https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog10671-super-silver-haze-automatic-feminized.html


----------



## budolskie (Aug 30, 2011)

any help please is my auto a hermie


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

*sub'd.. love the AF porn over here


----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 30, 2011)

budolskie said:


> any help please is my auto a hermie


I'm not seeing it, maybe my coffee hasn't kicked in for the morning yet but it looks all female to me.


----------



## StonedGuru (Aug 30, 2011)

doesnt look it, looks like a girl to me =)


----------



## sixteenounces (Aug 30, 2011)

i have a MH / HPS balast, and i was wondering, should i start my autos under a MH, and when i see it starting to flower switch the bulb out to HPS, or should i just run the HPS the whole time due to the "auto" genetics?


----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't use HID anymore but a good friend of mine does. He keeps his autos under MH until they show signs of flowering then switches. He gets the results he wants that way.


----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nordic division said:


> Hi lads i got a question for extreme auto growers
> i have cultivated autos indoor and outdoor but does anybody cultivated Northern lights auto-flower strain?The web says that the yield is 90-200grams.Ive never pulled out this kind of yield from any auto f strains.What you mates think is this REALLY possible to get this kind of dry yield ???


I've got the area record between the five growers I know on auto yield. Most of us have managed to pull at least 50g off plants at times, the most I ever got was a Himilayan Blue Diesel plant that netted a tad over 80g dry so I suppose it is possible. Did they list this as a regular auto (7-9 weeks seeds to harvest) or one of the new "super autos". I've got a sweet caramel going right now that may get close to the 60g mark. What I have found with most auto strains is the phenos range wildy, while sometimes I hit the jackpot and get 2 oz off one I will inevitably get one that is a limp dick 14g plant. 

The Sweet Carmel in the picture attached (at four weeks old under led only)

I think 200g is bullshit, unless anyone on here can prove me wrong in which case - in advance - mad props!


----------



## the uk greek (Aug 30, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> View attachment 1762024
> 
> I've got the area record between the five growers I know on auto yield. Most of us have managed to pull at least 50g off plants at times, the most I ever got was a Himilayan Blue Diesel plant that netted a tad over 80g dry so I suppose it is possible. Did they list this as a regular auto (7-9 weeks seeds to harvest) or one of the new "super autos". I've got a sweet caramel going right now that may get close to the 60g mark. What I have found with most auto strains is the phenos range wildy, while sometimes I hit the jackpot and get 2 oz off one I will inevitably get one that is a limp dick 14g plant.
> 
> ...


I think from the sites I've been reading the strains that claim 'up to 200g' are the new super autos you mentioned. They also seem to have a longer finishing time of about 12 to 13 weeks I think, which kind of defeats the whole point of autos, you could do some photo strains quicker than that.


----------



## kelviiv (Aug 30, 2011)

It took me a while to find this Auto thread  well i will be starting my first grow ever in a 4x4 for vegging tent then transferring to a 6.5x6.5 for flowering.. how many autos can i fit in a 4x4 tent? what pot size is recommended? how many watts should be in the 4x4? thanks


----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 31, 2011)

4x4 I wouldn't put anymore than four plants. Wattage - totally depends on what type of lighting you plan to use. Pot size - 3 gallon should be the minimum, this of course just my opinion.


----------



## hoss12781 (Sep 6, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> I think from the sites I've been reading the strains that claim 'up to 200g' are the new super autos you mentioned. They also seem to have a longer finishing time of about 12 to 13 weeks I think, which kind of defeats the whole point of autos, you could do some photo strains quicker than that.


Agreed, super autos totally defeats the purpose and at least in my experience they are not entirely stable when compared to some of the tried and true auto strains on the market. I experimented with the super cali haze "super" auto. Had a shitty experience with it and will look to continue growing the standard 7-9 weekers that typically get at least an oz, sometimes a lot more if you treat 'em well. You could def grow an indica dom plant 12/12 from seed and have it finish in less than 13 weeks.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 11, 2011)

1.2x1.2x2m tent and 25 feminized auto russian is this enough space for them do you's reckon with a 600w hps


----------



## hoss12781 (Sep 11, 2011)

might be pretty crowded in there.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> might be pretty crowded in there.


even just in small pots i have worked out i could fit 36 in there the ones im gona use i have 13 in a 3ftx3ftx2m high and its start of the 8th week yesterday and already they looking like they got more then a oz on each


----------



## hoss12781 (Sep 13, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't put autos in anything less than 3 gallon pots, I'm using 3 gal smart pots on my current grow, may consider going bigger for the next run. Anything smaller than 3 gal and IMO you're risking winding up with rootbound plants. If what you're doing is working for you rock it till the wheels fall off. What size pots are you using?


----------



## smokntwin (Sep 13, 2011)

when should i stop giving my auto vegi nutrients and switch to flower nutrients...should i flush after im done with the vegi nutrients


----------



## budolskie (Sep 13, 2011)

im not sure of the size of the pots m8 there just from wilkinsons each plant is easy 2-3ft high tho and iv seen my m8s harvest around a 20g per plant under 400w iv got a 600w hps he hasnt used ph meter or anything i used everything me as i have done 2 lots of photoperiod plants


----------



## hoss12781 (Sep 13, 2011)

fair enough, I just suspect that you may be able to save some fem seeds if that is what you're using and employ bigger pots, use less plants, and wind up with the same final yield. Just my 2 cents. Using 3 gallon or larger pots I can typically get well over an oz, sometimes upwards of two ... more if you're real lucky with the phenotype.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 14, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> fair enough, I just suspect that you may be able to save some fem seeds if that is what you're using and employ bigger pots, use less plants, and wind up with the same final yield. Just my 2 cents. Using 3 gallon or larger pots I can typically get well over an oz, sometimes upwards of two ... more if you're real lucky with the phenotype.


my 25 fem auto russian have just came and they sent me 26 and 3 free auto lemon just waiting on tent now. so u recon less plants in bigger pots should do me the same yeild and how many 3 gall pots u recon in a 1.2x1.2 tent


----------



## sixteenounces (Sep 14, 2011)

2 10" pots per plant. cut the bottoms off top bucket. grow the whole way in the stack pots... Guaranteed beasts with all the space you need.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 14, 2011)

sixteenounces said:


> 2 10" pots per plant. cut the bottoms off top bucket. grow the whole way in the stack pots... Guaranteed beasts with all the space you need.


ok cheers il look into that cos it sounds a good idea id take a few pics off autos im doing now but cant find lead to charge camera


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 14, 2011)

anyone here grown diavolo? im on day 8 with it. would love to see pics or hear how it grew. if so someone shoot me a pm

peace


----------



## Bighill (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey there RIU! Been a while! Holding down the fort i see! 

Doing a grow of autoflower asian haze right now!! Will keep you guys posted on the grow if you want?

Check out the mung branches! Couple extra bud sites


----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 5, 2011)

my latest autoflower grow in a nutshell. Four plants - a tad over 5 oz dried and cured. MI-5, Smurfberry, Santa, and Sweet Caramel. This being my umpteenth auto grow I've come to accept that autos are super phenotype dependent when it comes to yield. All under the same lighting and nute schedule and had one (smurf) yield 61g, on the other side of the coin had the MI-5 yield 16. Not to say MI-5 is a crappy yielder either - totally not the case. I've had MI-5 yield upwards of 50g before. You just never know how deep the rudelaris trait will run on any given pheno. That being said I'm totally sold on autos, and will continue to grow them exclusively.


----------



## BlackBuddha (Oct 18, 2011)

I have to admit, I also became a fan of autos.
I'm not saying that they are better than regular indicas/sativas, it's just that they are a perfect fit for me, who struggles to grow weed in small spaces.

My last grow was Diesel Ryder and Jock Horror (both autos) and I have to say that I am highly satisfied...
Harvest time came at the 49th day for the Diesel and it's one of the best that I've grown so far, the smell was magic (I still have the top bud for a special occasion).

You can check my journal (more than 150 pics) here : 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/428484-diesel-ryder-jock-horror-grow.html

Here are some pics :


----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 18, 2011)

sweet you've used 2 of your 15 posts to accuse me of guerrilla marketing. My grows are purely my unbiased experience with *several* different led brands, if you took the time to read them. Look at the picture in my grow posted above - it has a GLH ufo working the sides. 

Begs the question - which company do you work for? Also which brands of leds have you personally used to make you believe so adamantly that all companies are rip off merchants? Fuckin trolls man.


----------



## PrezDickie (Oct 18, 2011)

This is a AUTO FORUM! Don't troll, its lame, and a waste of all our time



Shroomz said:


> lol autos such a waste of time
> 
> hoss works for hydroponicshut if you havent figured that out yet just as dishonest as all the other led rip off merchants


----------



## PrezDickie (Oct 18, 2011)

Bighill said:


> Hey there RIU! Been a while! Holding down the fort i see!
> 
> Doing a grow of autoflower asian haze right now!! Will keep you guys posted on the grow if you want?
> 
> Check out the mung branches! Couple extra bud sites


Nice lookin plant, def keep us posted, how old is she? also is that a litter bucket your growing in? i've heard some people having real problems growing in those even after washing them out... but that plant is a beauty. what do you grow under?


----------



## troutie (Oct 20, 2011)

Shroomz said:


> lol autos such a waste of time
> 
> hoss works for hydroponicshut if you havent figured that out yet just as dishonest as all the other led rip off merchants


HMMMMMM if you say so, bit harsh


----------



## TshirtNinja (Oct 20, 2011)

anyone have a decent feeding schedule for AN ph perfect with autos?


----------



## troutie (Oct 21, 2011)

TshirtNinja said:


> anyone have a decent feeding schedule for AN ph perfect with autos?


theres loads and loads of info about feeding in this thread... which includes the thread owners and about 100 other peoples takes on it, start from page 1 and have a read through.... it will help no end


----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 21, 2011)

Shroomz said:


> the one that owns the usa , japan , germany , iraq , eygpt and now libya


very frightened of the troll under the bridge. Also you're posting from the UK, that is very obvious. America owns that shit brother!


----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 21, 2011)

indeed ...


----------



## DankySmoke (Oct 26, 2011)

any one knw where i could get some AUto Seeds in the US? thanks


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 26, 2011)

so guys, i have an auto in with my photos... just started flowering. is it going to be bad for my auto under 12/12?

and off subj. is there something where i can auto sub to anything i post?


----------



## STILL PUFFIN (Oct 27, 2011)

sweet seeds big devil is a good yeilder for an auto , 600G per m2 . but i find that its never as strong as normal photo period , the best thing about auto is most finish within 8 weeks of germination so its fast almost 40percent quicker


----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 27, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> so guys, i have an auto in with my photos... just started flowering. is it going to be bad for my auto under 12/12?
> 
> and off subj. is there something where i can auto sub to anything i post?


That really depends on the strain man. Some are actually designed to be grown under 12/12 - at least during flowering. I've found most do best under 23-1 lighting. Unless specified on the strains advert I'd say that you should opt for more over less lighting as less will probably result in a smaller yield.


----------



## troutie (Oct 27, 2011)

makes me feel alot better about mine being on 23/1..... thanks


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 27, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> That really depends on the strain man. Some are actually designed to be grown under 12/12 - at least during flowering. I've found most do best under 23-1 lighting. Unless specified on the strains advert I'd say that you should opt for more over less lighting as less will probably result in a smaller yield.



its an auto northern lights from royal queen on attitude


----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 27, 2011)

couldn't tell you as I haven't grown that strain. I've grown well over 20 differnet strains and can tell you they all responded well to 23-1. I just give them the 1 off to rest my lights for a minute. Here is an example of an auto strain bred to veg at 20 plus hours a day and flower at 12/12. Most that are like this will tell you plainly on the advert. I actually bought these on accident. I'll have to grow these separate from my other 23-1 autos ...

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/female-automatic-jack 
For seven bucks a fem seed I just clicked "add to cart" before I read to description. I may try to flower at 23-1 just to see what happens.


----------



## PrezDickie (Oct 30, 2011)

anyone else had an auto that didn't pop out of its seed till it had 4 leaves? one of my easy ryders stayed in seed for a while and when it finally popped it looked like this 



Not sure what this says for the plants over all health but i've dubbed it "Rudy" the little one that wouldn't give up


----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 31, 2011)

that's crazy, sometimes I have to help them out of the seed shell by spraying them with water, waiting 20 min then very gently pulling the shell off w/ tweasers.


----------



## troutie (Oct 31, 2011)

funny ... thats the same technique i use for removing my swimming trunks


----------



## Bighill (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey there RIU Autoflower Asian Haze update.

They are HUGE!!!


----------



## PrezDickie (Nov 1, 2011)

that thing is a perfectly symmetrical christmas tree! nice. how tall is she?


----------



## troutie (Nov 2, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> couldn't tell you as I haven't grown that strain. I've grown well over 20 differnet strains and can tell you they all responded well to 23-1. I just give them the 1 off to rest my lights for a minute. Here is an example of an auto strain bred to veg at 20 plus hours a day and flower at 12/12. Most that are like this will tell you plainly on the advert. I actually bought these on accident. I'll have to grow these separate from my other 23-1 autos ...
> 
> http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/female-automatic-jack
> For seven bucks a fem seed I just clicked "add to cart" before I read to description. I may try to flower at 23-1 just to see what happens.


on my first auto flower grow ..... and have heard that some (very few) don't truley auto flower... hoss... do you think yours would continue to veg untill you do adjust the light like a photo period without being detrimental to the final outcome?... or would they start flowering after a period anyway?

oh and if you could check my last post on my thread (in my signiture) and give your opinion on my current issue i'd be most grateful ... that is open for all to comment btw .... thanks guys/ladies ... and happy growing


----------



## hoss12781 (Nov 2, 2011)

if it won't auto under 24/0 lighting its not a really stable auto. When I created my own I found some of the phenos in the F1 gen didn't auto so those were not selected to continue to strain.


----------



## PrezDickie (Nov 2, 2011)

View attachment 1867558View attachment 1867557
2 of 2 easy ryder seeds i've germinated have now had full leaves from seed? i thought the 1st time was a fluke because the seed took forever to pop anyway but this 2nd seed was quick to pop and still full leaves? has anyone else had this happen with the Easy Ryder Strain? and if so how did the plants turn out?


----------



## skeeterbob (Nov 2, 2011)

is it ok to do the autos under a t5 from start to finish? will the yield be the same? a full spectrum t5


----------



## troutie (Nov 2, 2011)

flouro's get a right bashing on here  .... "alright for veg blah blah blah" ... don't see why not?, won't be that same yield as using 10000000000000Watt hps, but the yeild will be bigger then listening to CFL/T5/LED haters and being put off totally and not bothering at all

i say if you can't find what your looking for in the way of an answer on here (rollitup)... then do it!.... journal it!... and lets see what a full spectrum t5 can do with your auto's, because i'd rather like to see then here idiots give you bad advise buddy

<<<<<<I HAVE FOUND THIS THEAD TO BE THE BEST AUTO FLOWER THREAD ON THE INTERNET........... AND IT HAS INSPIRED ME  >>>>>>


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bighill said:


> Hey there RIU Autoflower Asian Haze update.
> 
> They are HUGE!!!
> 
> View attachment 1866635View attachment 1866636View attachment 1866637View attachment 1866638


 
whats seed breeder are they from?..those are nice.


----------



## shatterstick (Nov 2, 2011)

just started a Super Silver Haze Auto grow and I am definitely using this thread the whole way through


----------



## Bighill (Nov 2, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> whats seed breeder are they from?..those are nice.


They are LBH seeds. He's got a shit load of auto hazes... I am chomping at the bit to drop his auto sour diesel hazes!!! Flash seeds is also releasing one of his SDH lines. So you know it's good if stich will put his name on it.


----------



## Bighill (Nov 2, 2011)

PrezDickie said:


> that thing is a perfectly symmetrical christmas tree! nice. how tall is she?


Tallest one is to my chin, and i'm 5'11 i think she'll finish over 6 foot.


----------



## hoss12781 (Nov 3, 2011)

@ Prezdixie - I've seen them before, they're rare, hopefully they'll be champions for you. Every auto mutant that has displayed characteristics like the ones you posted has wound up being an above average auto yield. 

@ skeeterbob - you can def grow some kick ass autos with floros, I've done it several times but with cfl. I would suggest getting some 2700k tubes if you're only running full spectrum (5000k or more) you're sacrificing maximum yield. They'll respond better to a 2700k for sure.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Nov 5, 2011)

Tundromatic - ER X WRA

Papamatic X Mammamatic (Tundromatic) = P1-Tundromatic

Papamatic shows purple


----------



## woodsmantoker (Nov 14, 2011)

Sure got quiet here!


----------



## hoss12781 (Nov 14, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Sure got quiet here!


 
RUI opened a autoflower subform, we've all hitched a ride over there. They should move some of these old threads though, plenty of valuable information contained in these 500 pages.

Edit - you're a mod you probably already knew that


----------



## PrezDickie (Nov 14, 2011)

lol i wondered why this thread kinda died off guess i missed the memo on the move  


My Auto White Russian 3 1/2 weeks old
View attachment 1887550


----------



## morren23 (Jan 12, 2012)

Will having a bigger pot from the beginning stunt the plants growth? and what W of hps do you use to flower to get 70g's of glory per plant?


----------



## hoss12781 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bigger pots = bigger autos. I use 5 gallon pots and regularly get 2 oz off my plants. You'll need to dedicate one 400w hps to two plants in 5 gallon pots to achieve this. Good luck!


----------



## John Mondello (Feb 10, 2012)

*Well I've been looking for some alernative seed sites... these guys seem to have pretty good prices and they def have some new or different varieties... they also have some REALLY nice crosses of early finishing photo stuff!!!







automaticseed.com *


----------



## PrezDickie (Feb 10, 2012)

John Mondello said:


> *Well I've been looking for some alernative seed sites... these guys seem to have pretty good prices and they def have some new or different varieties... they also have some REALLY nice crosses of early finishing photo stuff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the site that was the seed store at autoflower.net great forum for autoflowering and good bunch of people


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Feb 11, 2012)

Im looking to get 2 different strains I have it narrowed down to 4 all from nirvana. Blue Mystic, Bubblelicious, Short Rider, and northern lights (nirvana has said they fixed all the problems with there autos). I will be growing outside, and im looking for the most potent ones. Which of these 4 have the best high? Any help + Rep


----------



## John Mondello (Feb 16, 2012)

depends on the high you are seeking... lol
I really hope they have sussed their auto issues.... cuz that was making a bad name for autos....

I've heard good things baout blue mystic.... but after their issues with non-autiong autos... I'm weary personally...


----------



## FullDuplex (Jul 5, 2015)

troutie said:


> flouro's get a right bashing on here  .... "alright for veg blah blah blah" ... don't see why not?, won't be that same yield as using 10000000000000Watt hps, but the yeild will be bigger then listening to CFL/T5/LED haters and being put off totally and not bothering at all
> 
> i say if you can't find what your looking for in the way of an answer on here (rollitup)... then do it!.... journal it!... and lets see what a full spectrum t5 can do with your auto's, because i'd rather like to see then here idiots give you bad advise buddy
> 
> <<<<<<I HAVE FOUND THIS THEAD TO BE THE BEST AUTO FLOWER THREAD ON THE INTERNET........... AND IT HAS INSPIRED ME  >>>>>>



You're welcome


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 18, 2020)

Tundromatic makes the big stage.

In 2013 when I bred this strain, I had no idea it would follow me through all this time, distance, and projects. It's been quite the road. Even today however, Tundromatic is the best Tourettes Syndrome medication I have ever experienced.
Now that the tables have turned, and the industry at large understands the scope of interest being far beyond THC, this plant is flourishing in a legal production facility and is being purchased as an exclusive whole crop product.
Who would have guessed. 

#Tundromatic
#TSKiller


----------

